# Hermès "Wildlife" Sightings



## CobaltBlu

After three glorious years, *Lilach's *original wildlife sightings had to be closed due to length. 

So, continued from http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-wildlife-sightings-22787-334.html, is the new wildlife sightings thread!



Looking forward to seeing and hearing more Hermes sightings, everyone! :ninja:


----------



## fashionistaO

V Anis KP croc in Missoni @ Cipriani 
30B matte croc (graphite) w/ OTK CL's


----------



## fufu

Great World City 
A lady with Rouge H Lindy in pm size. 
ABSOLUTELY GORGEOUS!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Black birkin 35cm GHW, Indigo Birkin 35cm PHW, Curry Birkin 35cm PHW, Orange Evelyne, Tri colour Kelly in Central London


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

Sammyjoe said:


> Black birkin 35cm GHW, Indigo Birkin 35cm PHW, Curry Birkin 35cm PHW, Orange Evelyne, Tri colour Kelly in Central London



hahahaha - funnily enough I saw those too!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Ali-bagpuss said:


> hahahaha - funnily enough I saw those too!


Really?? I am Kidding


----------



## seton

Thank you, *Lilach*, for starting this thread. 

saw orange croc/alligator birkin 35 on street
BJ B35 GHW at Bergdorf
Etoupe B35 PHW at Bergdorf
vintage Rouge H box Drag 28? on petite elderly lady at the market


----------



## bluewin

at the airport, note where the birkin is sitting on .

rouge hermes 35 birkin phw


----------



## ShopGirl647

this morning at MTCC:

black Victoria
raisin Trim


----------



## hello! hello!

Dinner at Hardware Lane

A rouge garance 32 Kelly sellier just walked past, I'm guessing Epsom, too dark to see


----------



## LuvBirkin

Hermes Lee Garden store, Hong Kong today

A lady and her husband were paying $ for an indigo (matte) croc 35cm birkin


----------



## IFFAH

@ PS. Cafe

28 Gris Agathe Ostrich K. phw w/Rouge H matte alligator CDC phw
30 Chocolate Togo B w/phw w/Kantha shawl

@ The Queen Returns, Korean Drama

Hwang Shin-Hye w/,

Ep 12

30 Graphite Shiny Poro. Croc B w/ghw (in black coat, gold belt, gold earrings, gold necklace)

Ep 11

30 Barenia Toile B phw (in brown leather coat & gold dangling earrings)

Ep 10

28 Vert Anis Swift K. phw w/strap (in plaid blazer, black turtleneck top, gold hoop earrings)

@ Singapore Flavours, Food Infotainment

Fiona Xie w/

35 Gris T. B, Noir CDC phw (in Marni bolero, white top w/jeans)

Noir CDC phw (in pink dress w/a statement necklace and Omega watch)

@ Entertainment Weekly

Veteran Actress, Yoon Yeo Jung w/30 black togo B phw


----------



## bagpunk

ngee ann city, singapore:

- violet birdy birkin
- graphite lindy


----------



## sakara54

Last night TG 607 HKG-BKK


----------



## rox_rocks

yesterday - at the opening of the new H boutique at one central, macau;

a very elegant lady with a 35cm birkin, shiny croc, rouge vif, gold hardware


----------



## Hermesforlife

A bit late but last Sunday was a H-fest! A 35 Blue Jean Birkin in Times sq. In the mens fragrance section of Bloomingdales a 35 chocolate with red (i think) lining. A brown 32 kelly carried by a lady on the street. A small bolide in brown/tan being carried by a lady in Saks. A black 35 cm birkin in Bergdorfs childrens section. A dark red kelly in the Plaza. An orange picotin on the street. There was at least 2 more but I can't remember them. It was a fun day!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday evening at a party at the LV store at King of Prussia:  a 35 orange Clemence Birkin, gold hardware. Nicest bag in the LV store.


----------



## tesi

today at kop.....2 separate brown 35 birkins-did not take note of the hardware, too busy not shopping.....at least that is my story and i am sticking to it! and a kelly danse, don't see those often


----------



## fashionistaO

D.C. Pennsylvania Ave - so many to remember but, here's the gist: 
Graphite/B and 2Blk/B, Havanne/K, Blk/K exotics, many 35B and 40B, BBK, 3 Steve, Zip Zap folders, Ebene/MarwariGM, 
12 bolides - 2RG, 5blk, 1Potiron, 1BdP, 2Etoupe, 1Cafe forgot the rest.  
Many GM shawls and scarves, a few dip dyes in aubergine and brun .. def not pic allowed, but I wouldn't try anyway.


----------



## papertiger

Black 35 birkin ghw (leather poss Epsom?) Northwick Park stn (Metropolitan line) travelling north, just outside London.


----------



## birkin101

Starbucks on King/Bathurst, Toronto saw bright red 35b w/ ph on some older business looking woman with grey hair

and on the same day 

Sassafraz Yorkville a lady was having lunch with her friend w/ rustic orange 35b, grainy rough looking leather. is that pork?


----------



## IFFAH

@ Outside Louis Vuitton Duplex Ngee Ann City now,

Clou de Selle rings w/twilly in white and white clemence picotin pm _(in white top and white floral skirt)_


----------



## birkin101

Another H fest in T.O:
-Havanne matte croc B30 on an older lady walking with her friend by Sassafraz
-black 35b at Holt Renfrew 2nd floor on a lady shopping with a friend
-raisin Kelly 32, black b30 and some sort of lighter green/grey color b30 all in H Toronto Boutique on Bloor. There was a beautiful matte 30 Rouge H B in the glass display along with lighter color Kelly and lots of Lindies...


----------



## AudreyII

Black birkin ghw in Brown Thomas in Dublin. I only ever spot H on holiday!


----------



## IFFAH

@ NAC, Lobby

Orange Kelly Cut PHW
Saw Olga Iserlis w/Goyard St. Louis in Blue (taking pics of Christmas Tree, what a coincidence!)

@ GZ

35 Etoupe Togo B PHW (back-facing)


----------



## hello! hello!

Sunday on Collins Street

Kelly 32 sellier, epsom cognac (?) GHW


----------



## birkin101

Almost forgot, yesterday when I was at the H Toronto store, there was a shadow birkin on the display. My bf seriously thought the bag was made of plastic.  Not a pretty sight! It was also this really strange tan color, not gold, not even sure what it was....


----------



## ShopGirl647

Sun afternoon @ Wholes Food, Hazelton Lane

two ladies with 30 B Gold Ostrich (rare sighting in T.O.) & 35 B Rouge Garrance  togo w/ twilly


----------



## rox_rocks

~yesterday, late afternoon at LV, greenbelt 4, makati city, philippines~

a lady with her 30cm, black birkin, gold hardware 
and another one with her 35cm blue jean birkin, palladium hardware

plus, yours truly, with shoulder birkin 2, bleu abysse, palladium hardware :sunnies

must add that there are more, and more birkins in manila and the H boutique has not even opened yet!


----------



## hermeschicuk

Today in London black 30 b lady with blonde big hair red shoes in taxi queue.outside Harrodsl fauve?birkin. At Richard wards a dark skinned dark long hair lady with gold b ghw


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^forgot one!! a blonde ish lady with jaw length hair again at richard wards with the H our watch in etoupe, an enamel bangle in off white, a chain de ancre bracelet worn next to it - no H bag sadly!


----------



## bagpunk

yelllow (curry?) birkin
orange birkin
lizard ombre (?) birkin
browm (?) birkin
black JPG
another black JPG
orange lindy
gold kelly
black croc kelly

those are all within 2 hours and in one location!!!!  is that good or bad....?


----------



## baghag21

Yesterday @Ion... Gold SB with Gold HW on a petite girl.  Gorgeous combo!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lady in Target...schlepping her Birkin in the cart!!


----------



## mrssparkles

30cm Lilac Chevre Mysore Birkin with contrast lining (I think it's violet) - not sure.

35cm Soleil Togo Birkin with Raisin piping and Raisin contrast lining.


----------



## hermeschicuk

bagpunk thats fantastic!

an asian man carrying a back birkin phw on king st mancs...........


----------



## Poshhoney

Blonde lady on St Ann's Square Manchester today with a blue jean 30 birkin PHW


----------



## bluewin

mrssparkles said:


> 30cm Lilac Chevre Mysore Birkin with contrast lining (I think it's violet) - not sure.
> 
> 35cm Soleil Togo Birkin with Raisin piping and Raisin contrast lining.


 
what a coincidence, i saw a lilac chevre 35 b too~
has been running into that lady a lot lately


----------



## Sus

Blue jean togo shoulder kelly at a cooking demo with Mario Batali.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Birmingham, Al-- a woman with dark hair in Whole Foods wearing a Cheval Sur Mon Carre in Orange.... Was so busy looking at her shawl that I forgot to look at her handbag.


----------



## mrssparkles

bluewin said:


> what a coincidence, i saw a lilac chevre 35 b too~
> has been running into that lady a lot lately



I can say this with alot of certainty ... H's SO department recently made a few lilac chevre mysore bags!


----------



## fashionistaO

corner opp Barney's Matte Graphite B wearing a Astrakan mid-length pea coat and Chanel sunnies w/ pearls gg into the subway!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> corner opp Barney's Matte Graphite B wearing a Astrakan mid-length pea coat and Chanel sunnies w/ pearls gg into the subway!



O.M.G.!! That whole outfit sounds divine!!! BTW what color was the coat?


----------



## hello! hello!

Melbourne CBD today: 35 B togo white PHW crossing Franklin St.


----------



## miele

mrssparkles said:


> I can say this with alot of certainty ... H's SO department recently made a few lilac chevre mysore bags!



I agree!


----------



## Sammyjoe

Holborn London - black birkin ghw clemence, black birkin phw, chocolate birkin ghw.


----------



## pitera_sg

35 *Blue Jean* Clemence Birkin PHW &#8211; Shaw Centre to Wheelock Place, Singapore.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at a Philadelphia Orchestra concert:  A black Togo Lindy (small one)


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Yesterday (Friday) in Chinatown, Sydney. Saw an elegant lady with two sons - she was carrying a rouge H matte croc(?) 25 Birkin. One of her son was carrying crossbody a small grey jypsiere (didn't know they are that make it that small - like a 30cm if not smaller), and i think the other son was carrying an H shopping bag.


----------



## fashionistaO

elderly male, v short salt 'n pepper hair 50HAC/Blk/PHW .. well loved heading south on B'way

Uniqlo .. well loved Gold Epsom 28Kelly, no extra ring for the shoulder strap on a petit mum from SG?


----------



## anez

Thursday lunchtime, Dublin city center: Black lizard 25 w/PHW on a very stylish young lady with an equally lovely Chanel scarf. Hardly ever see 25 Birkins here, so it definitely caught my attention!


----------



## graycat5

In midtown Manhattan, Black Box Kellys every time I turn around!

Have seen at least four over the past two days.  Plus a black ostrich number on an elegant lady strolling the Bergdorf windows late at night with her DH...


----------



## IFFAH

@ Harry Winston

35 Gris Claire Matte Croc B w/PHW
30 Muscade Lizard B w/PHW


----------



## Accessorize*me

IFFAH said:


> @ Harry Winston
> 
> *35 Gris Claire Matte Croc B w/PHW*
> 30 Muscade Lizard B w/PHW


 
 Sounds gorgeous! Would have been lovely to see how the owner paired it....


----------



## hermes_lemming

This morning - 30 chocolate togo birkin, ph @ my local pastry shop.


----------



## dreamdoll

CDG, Paris (Thursday)
GP black / toile


----------



## dreamdoll

FSH, Paris (Thursday)
Black 35 togo phw
Ebene 35 clemence phw
Gold kelly 32 sellier phw (couldn't spot the leather, togo / clemence)
Orange 35 togo phw


----------



## dreamdoll

Chanel, Faubourg boutique, Paris (Thursday)
Havanne matte croc 35 phw (stunning!!)


----------



## Lutz

Sunday 13 December 2009, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong

35 Birkin olive ostrich GPW:






30 Birkin raisin PHW:





35 Birkin olive:


----------



## IFFAH

Accessorize*me said:


> Sounds gorgeous! Would have been lovely to see how the owner paired it....



A beautiful owner in Balenciaga pastel turquoise dress and equally stunning shoes.


----------



## Donya Aurora

Lutz said:


> Sunday 13 December 2009, Causeway Bay, Hong Kong
> 
> 35 Birkin olive ostrich GPW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 Birkin raisin PHW:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 35 Birkin olive:


wow your sharp eyes have been working overtime, good work.:okay:


----------



## Accessorize*me

IFFAH said:


> A beautiful owner in Balenciaga pastel turquoise dress and equally stunning shoes.


 
WOW!!!


----------



## IFFAH

^I'm sure you'd look stunning too in that dress. Time to dive into the croc world?


----------



## Accessorize*me

IFFAH said:


> ^I'm sure you'd look stunning too in that dress. Time to dive into the croc world?


 
Hahahahha!! Thank you for your vote of confidence *IFFAH*...I highly doubt that though....

....But so sweet of you for providing the details!  I just enjoy looking at/learning about how everyone wears their Hermes a wee bit more than just the Hermes itself....


----------



## Monica

Black and beautifully battered 35cm Birkin. Lovely!


----------



## Irishgal

Today
South Pasadena, Calif. Our Realtor took us to see a house and another couple was there too.
Wife was about 50 or so, short dark chic hair and a lovely gold 35 birkin with GHW. 
She looked at my rouge H HAC..which of us will make an offer on the 2.7 million dollar house? LOL.


----------



## sweetlust

IFFAH said:


> @ Harry Winston
> 
> 35 Gris Claire Matte Croc B w/PHW
> 30 Muscade Lizard B w/PHW



Awesome sighting! Gris Claire is like White right! Holy Grail!!!  And 30 Lizard!!


----------



## periogirl28

Today at TWG ION
Lovely lady (S M-R) with her unique leopard print Birkin and Black PHW CDC


----------



## hello! hello!

Today at the nut shop on Lygon Street:

Massai PM clemence ebene


----------



## ms piggy

^ I miss the gelato on Lygon!


----------



## IFFAH

*Today @ ION*

35 Rouge H Kelly w/GHW worn w/strap, twilly wrapped around handles and Kelly Dog in Barenia GHW (In karta long top w/leggings).


----------



## Sus

Miami City Ballet - Black JPG Shoulder Birkin

Grocery Store - Maroon Togo Birkin 35cm


----------



## IFFAH

@ H, Liat

TPM Chocolate Swift GP
Bougainvillea Medor PHW


----------



## Accessorize*me

*ION Marmalade Pantry*

Today - 30cm Shiny Black Croc Birkin with White contrast stitching on a lady in a Grey Burberry-print Blouse and White Capri Pants


----------



## periogirl28

Crocs come out to play! Today at NAC atrium in the space of 10 mins
35 Rouge H matte croc B
30 dark choc? matte croc B PHW
30 black shiny croc B GHW


----------



## birkin101

^wow, that's a lot of croc in one place!


----------



## Luccibag

Riverside Square Mall in NJ.  "Housewives of NJ" Caroline Manzo with a black 35cm birkin with palladium HW.  Either togo or clemence.  Sorry for blurry photos.  It was my camera phone.


----------



## birkin101

wow, I can't believe you saw her up close and personal!!!


----------



## Sammyjoe

^^ I am sure she has lost weight, great shot luccibag!


----------



## hermeschicuk

^^paparazzi!!


----------



## Luccibag

LOL I felt like a paparazzi !  First thing I noticed of course is her black birkin, then I saw it was her and HAD to take a pic.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in Bergdorf's: a 35 black Clemence Birkin, gold hardware.  The Madison Avenue store has a shiny Rouge Venetian (?) croc 35 Birkin with diamond hardware.  The violet ostrich Birkin is still in the window.


----------



## birkin101

This evening on Queens Quay/York Street T.O a lady was walking with a gentleman. I did not even see her, my bf did and told me.  She was wearing a some sort of knee length fur coat and carried 30-35 Birkin in olive or gray color. It was too hard to tell as it was dark already. All I saw was Pallad. Hardware!!!


----------



## Suzie

Just arrived back from Hong Kong and I saw so many Birkins that I cannot remember them all, I was doing double takes all of the time!


----------



## Lutz

30 rouge H PHW in the office today:


----------



## AudreyII

Great pap pics Luccibag, were you not scared to take pics of Mrs I'm not in the Mafia Manzo?

Thought I made a sighting today, what looked like 2 women with a pink & croc Birkins walking towards me but as I got closer I think they were fake/inspired Birkins... Was so excited to make my first H spot in my town too


----------



## caruava

Was in Chadstone shopping centre in Melbourne and saw this beautiful asian girl with a lovely rich brown kelly (think it was a 28?) with the pom poms! It looked great on her! Her friend only had a lovely Miu Miu bag.


----------



## Winston

AudreyII said:


> Great pap pics Luccibag, were you not scared to take pics of Mrs I'm not in the Mafia Manzo?
> 
> Great grab Luccibag. OT, but I have to intervene.  I live in Franklin Lakes, the only thing to be scared of is the way "they" parade around!  It's all smoke and mirrors and they are considered a joke in town.


----------



## birkin101

Just this morning saw Evelyn in Gris T(light grey) on a girl in her 20's. She was wearing matching loafers, black slacks and short coat. T.O Starbucks Bathurst and King


----------



## p4r1s

@ H Pacific Place, Jakarta

35 Vert Anis Birkin
30 Blue Abysse/Blue De Prusse Lindy

@ Grand Indonesia

35 Matte Havanne Birkin
30 Tangerine Ostrich Birkin (Desy Ratnasary ---> Indonesian actress)


----------



## Lutz

Hong Kong. Central. Outside the Landmark


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Today, I think on Madison Ave. at the 3 Guys cafe, a stunning, very thin blond, with a 30cm etoupe Birkin.  Had the cutest little guy with.


----------



## birkin101

Today in the H store in T.O saw matte purple lindy in the glass display, a lady shopping with a black 30 B w/ PH.  Another lady was sitting with a friend and a gentleman standing beside them, I believe they were offered 35 croc B black glazed, my bf actually saw it and I did not. Can you believe this? I think he's getting better than me at spotting H.  On the way back, saw another lady walking on Bloor St by Pottery Barn with a 32 Kelly Black, she was holding it discreetly, so I could only the back of the bag.


----------



## birkin101

Lutz said:


> Hong Kong. Central. Outside the Landmark


 
This is just gorgeous!!! Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## fashionistaO

gorgeous .. thanks *Lutz*^


----------



## fashionistaO

.. JKF this past thurs .. RG Evelyn III/GHW & CDC Rouge/GHW on a strawberry blond w/ skinny jeans and leopard Simples by CL ..


----------



## mishkaluv

Last Thursday I saw a lady with a 35( I think ) Etoupe Birkin with Gold hardware coming out of McDonald`s in Lausanne, Switzerland

Friday evening a lady with a shiny red croc Kelly pochette at a Christmas get together at my MIL`s house in France.


----------



## HermesFSH

Lutz said:


> Hong Kong. Central. Outside the Landmark



Wow! Great sneaky shot!


----------



## ryomat

Causeway Bay outside Lee Garden, Hong Kong.


----------



## Poshhoney

Last Sat in a cafe just off Bond St London 
Graphite 35 Birkin PHW. Looked v new!


----------



## mishkaluv

Today, again in Lausanne, Switzerland another etoupe Birkin, but this time with palladium hardware.  Then while in the Hermes store in Lausanne, there was a lady that had 3 birkins out and a red Kelly deciidng which one to get......


----------



## etoupebirkin

I saw a gorgeous 30 cm Ardoise togo birkin w/PHW in Tysons 2 by Neimans today on a very stylish Asian mom, just gorgeous. It almost did a 180 admiring it.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great pap shots, Lutz, ryomat and Poshhoney!


----------



## IFFAH

@ Balenciaga Flagship

42 fuschia ostrich SBI/JPG phw


----------



## coleigh

I love the captured photos.  I would be too chicken to take a picture.  Way to go!  I'm enjoying the eyecandy.


----------



## Cari284

Yesturday I saw Victoria Silvstedt with her Etoupe Birkin. Anyone know the leather? 

_Pictures are not from yesturday but it's the same bag._


----------



## Suzie

I took a quick pic of these ladies in Hong Kong. It was in the mounting yard at the Hong Kong International races on the 13th of December. The other lady had a birkin too, etoupe I think but I couldn't get the 3 in the shot together.


----------



## IFFAH

@ Brunch

30 Rose Shocking Chevre B PHW
30 Questche Chevre B PHW
30 Lilas Chevre B PHW

Last min shopping,

@ H Liat

30 Gold Togo B PHW w/twilly
30 Parchemin Togo B PHW w/twilly
30 Orange Togo B PHW
35 Soleil Togo B PHW

@ Starbucks

35 White Togo B PHW

@ Miu Miu, ION

35 Rouge H Kelly PHW w/Noir CDC GHW

@ Orchard MRT

30 Pelouse B GHW


----------



## WingNut

Lutz said:


> Hong Kong. Central. Outside the Landmark



I love this look!


----------



## purseinsanity

in NYC on Monday:

gold 30 cm Birkin w/phw
red (not sure which color!) 30cm Birkin w/ghw
Black croc 35cm Birkin!  (drool!)


----------



## purseinsanity

IFFAH said:


> @ Balenciaga Flagship
> 
> 42 fuschia ostrich SBI/JPG phw



OMG!!  I can only imagine how gorgeous that must have been!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lutz said:


> Hong Kong. Central. Outside the Landmark



What a stunning shot!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LarissaHK

yesterday at Landmark, central, HK. Lindy and silky pop H bag.


----------



## loves

very nice! love the pop and the orange lindy


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at a matinée of The Nutcracker at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia:  A size 28 black Clemence Kelly, gold hardware.


----------



## Sus

Bal Harbor Store:
30cm red croc birkin
30cm gris croc birkin
35cm croc birkin


----------



## fashionistaO

.. on Park and 61st hailing a taxi .. brunette w/ etoupe 35B in Burberry quilted jacket in brown, slacks,

.. Barney's women's shoes dept. .. long wavy haired w/ a crop fur gilet wearing an SO RH w/ orange piping taking advantage of all the sales .. 

.. on Madison TGM Evelyn in Black 

Barney's 4th fl .. 40HAC resting on the lounge chair


----------



## fashionistaO

Sus .. love Bal Harbor^


----------



## IFFAH

Yest

Uniqlo Sale @ ION

A couple,

Etoupe Idem Belt (boyfriend)
30 Vert Cru Birkin PHW (girlfriend)

Clou de Selle Twilly & Questche Chevre Bastia
22 Vert Veronese SO Kelly PHW
30 Fuschia Chevre Birkin PHW

22 Bleu Jean SO Kelly PHW
Orange Toile Marwari
30 Lagon Togo Birkin PHW


----------



## Luva Pug

Paris- 
FSH store- 30 blue jean birkin PHW
               32 ebene kelly PHW
FSH on the street- 35cm gold birkin GHW


----------



## mishkaluv

last evening at christmas dinner my SO`s aunt with a PM cafe Marwari.....beautiful bag


----------



## ryomat

today morning @ Pacific Place, Hong Kong:

Black birkin 30 togo  PHW. 
Gold birkin 30 clemence  PHW.


----------



## IFFAH

@ Borders Cafe

35 Soleil Togo B GHW (mother)
Toile Herbag MM (daughter)

@ Borders

35 Parchemin Togo B GHW
35 White Togo B PHW

@ Hilton Shopping Gallery

35 Orange Togo B PHW


----------



## geminisparklers

Today at NAC, Takashimaya Sg

Soleil 35 Clemence Birkin with PHW at the Ladies' Dept

BJ 35 Togo Birkin with PHW on a Japanese lady at the Kids' shoes dept

Black 25 Birkin with black crinoline, PHW on a tourist who was claiming her detax (I love the baby B!)


----------



## birkin101

Sus said:


> Bal Harbor Store:
> 30cm red croc birkin
> 30cm gris croc birkin
> 35cm croc birkin


 
Wow, you are so lucky!!! Whenever I was there I never saw any exotics. Last year though saw a tall blonde Russian with 35 Etoupe or Gris T Birkin outside of Bal Harbour.

What color was the 35 croc Birkin?


----------



## purseinsanity

In Greenwich, CT:  black croc Birkin w/diamond hw!!!


----------



## tesi

naples, florida  waterside shops
35 birkin vert anis togo phw
30 birkin lagoon swift, just passed too quickly for hardware viewing

and i'm just happy to be away from snow for a day or two........


----------



## Sus

birkin101 said:


> Wow, you are so lucky!!! Whenever I was there I never saw any exotics. Last year though saw a tall blonde Russian with 35 Etoupe or Gris T Birkin outside of Bal Harbour.
> 
> What color was the 35 croc Birkin?



It was elephant gris, a beautiful greenish-grey.  It was funny that the SAs were more taken with my box birkin one saying "I've never seen a box birkin in real life."


----------



## IFFAH

Yest

On the way back from Hilton @ outside Liat T. busy road lane

PM Toile Garden Party w/red bolduc lining (beautiful lady around her 40s/50s in white blouse & cropped pants)

@ Orchard MRT Station

35 Gold Kelly PHW w/strap hanging loosely (owner carried by handle)


----------



## fashionistaO

65th and Madison

35B/VN/PHW bag charm Horsetail( au naturelle)wearing a wild coyote short coat
Herbag/Blk/VN and Les Cles CS GM and another 90 CS
32HAC/Barenia
Evelyn GM II Vert Olive/PHW
Evelyn GM III BA/PHW Purple Horsetail charm


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon in the Cartier store at the King of Prussia Mall:  A PM2 orange Clemence Evelyne.


----------



## IFFAH

@ Private wine cellar/dinner

Rouge H Alligator Kelly Danse GHW
Violet Croc Kelly Pochette PHW
Marine Box Plume
Barenia Toile Omnibus
30 Vachee Liagee B PHW
 
Today @ Liat T.

Rouge H Picotin PM w/lock (owner in summer outfit; straw hat, red prints top, shorts w/brownish blonde hair, you're cool!)
 
@ AXS Station

30 Tangerine Ostrich B PHW


----------



## ryomat

Etoupe birkin 30 phw@ _Parkview, Hong Kong_


----------



## tnw

Macy's in Monterey, Ca., a gorgeous vintage burgundy colored croc Kelly.  I just kept staring at it as it was so striking.


----------



## IFFAH

*1st Jan 2010*


W hile waiting for green light @ pedestrian crossing from Paragon to Ngee Ann City 


4 ladies waiting for green man,


Near Paragon

35 Pelouse Matte Alligator Birkin PHW w/OP'H Twilly in green (young Thai lady w/cool tattoos. Pelouse color comes out more alive than vert olive in croc.  A nice surprise to see a green exotic birkin in the middle of hot sunny day.)


On the opposite side near NAC


35 Ficelle Shiny Poro. Croc Birkin PHW 

30 Parchemin Togo Birkin PHW 


Graphite Ostrich Drag w/Hermes Shopping Bag (A delightful surprise. First time in ages a drag bag style. Mother w/teenage daughter.)


----------



## My Serendipity

Jan 1st around 6pm at the MTR station: SAKARA and her DM both carrying fab shiny croc birkins!!!


----------



## birkin101

Sus said:


> It was elephant gris, a beautiful greenish-grey. It was funny that the SAs were more taken with my box birkin one saying "I've never seen a box birkin in real life."


 
That is one beautiful color!!! Glazed or matte?  I've seen pictures of matte and it absolutely tdf.  How is the box leather with humidity?


----------



## fashionistaO

that's so cute, seeing one of our own^ .. Happy 2010!



My Serendipity said:


> Jan 1st around 6pm at the MTR station: SAKARA and her DM both carrying fab shiny croc birkins!!!


----------



## sakara54

Hehehehe  Happy new year my dear! Next time if you see me, pls come and say hi heheh

1st, Jan - isola restaurant in IFC : himalaya croc birkin 
2nd,Jan - Hermes Galleria : 25 matte havanne croc birkin, 35 clemence red birkin and many more in Landmark.


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Jan 1-Somerset mall Troy, Mi Nordstrom's Mac counter--Asian woman with a bright orange Birkin 25 or 30.  She was dressed lovely with her mother.  She had a teddy bear bag charm.


----------



## periogirl28

Today after tea at Cova Paragon
30 Himalaya croc, no diamonds.


----------



## My Serendipity

Fashionista, I was in awe! 

Sakara...  surely next time I will.  You are too cute and your mom looked so elegant!  

Happy New Year!!!


----------



## AudreyII

Dec 31st Orange SO Kelly in John Lewis in Glasgow


----------



## p4r1s

Singapore:

3rd Jan: Kelly 32 Gris T, 30 Black Birkin (TWG on ION Orchard)
            Kelly 32 Etoupe (Paragon)

4th Jan: 35 Black Birkin (Hermes Liat)
            30 Etoupe Birkin, 35 Cognac Ostrich Birkin, Bougenvillia Lindy, Etoupe Lindy, 25 Birkin Croc (maybe havanne or black), SB Gold (Singapore Airlines, on the way back to Jakarta)


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Malaysia, Pavilion KL

In Parkson department store, a lady carrying a black togo birkin 30cm with her daughter using the LV roses neverfull.


----------



## bags to die for

Rouge H 35cm birkin PHW outside DJs in Sydney


----------



## mishkaluv

December 29 at The Transportation Museum in Lucerne, Switzerland a blond lady with a black Kelly.


----------



## HermesFSH

I think it's really brave of all the tPFers to take spy pics... I'd be too scared!


----------



## birkin101

^In my case, I seem to always notice H at the last minute when it's too late to even get a better look never mind take a picture.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Madison Ave today:  30cm Lagon (sp?) Birkin PHW

Amazingly beautiful color, and it really pops in NYC winter when everyone is in black!


----------



## eliselady

In Claridges on December 27, beautiful dark brown croc birkin, snuggled next to the open fire and opposite the Galliano designed Christmas tree


----------



## birkin101

Black Gypsiere on a blonde girl in Starbucks, King/Portland in T.O this morning, I saw her a couple of weeks ago with a beautiful light grey(Gris T?) Evelyne.  So pretty and under radar!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

yesterday's meeting: 

35 kelly nilo/blk/PHW
35 Birkin nilo/rouge/diamonds
35 retourne/VO/GHW
36 HAC/Blk box/GHW
35 Birkin nilo/BBrighton/PHW
35 retourne graphite/PHW
30 birkin nilo/potiron/diamonds
30 kelly nilo/gris elephant/PHW
32 HAC BB/GHW
32 HAC RV/GHW
32 HAC CCC/PHW


----------



## bluewin

Rouge H Lizzie bi-material Kelly jumping boots 
lost my jaws after seeing the pair of boots on the lovely lady


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Madison Avenue:
35cm havane matte crocodile Birkin PHW 

Stunning!


----------



## birkin101

bluewin said:


> Rouge H Lizzie bi-material Kelly jumping boots
> lost my jaws after seeing the pair of boots on the lovely lady


 
I would have also


----------



## Lutz

8 January 2010, 30 Birkin on the subway


----------



## bags to die for

Lady in DJs department store going into the change room area carrying a etoupe togo 30cm birkin PHW


----------



## IFFAH

@ Prime Society

Hermes Good Lock diamond bangle & 30 violet/cyclamen/raisin B phw


----------



## periogirl28

Today at Paragon Marketplace
30 BJ Lindy
30 graphite ostrich Birkin PHW ( chic owner seems to have tied her own cotton 'twillys' to the handles)


----------



## sweetlust

IFFAH said:


> @ Prime Society
> 
> *Hermes Good Lock diamond bangle* & 30 violet/cyclamen/raisin B phw




I wonder what it looks like!


----------



## IFFAH

^*sweetlust*, Good Lock bangle: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-their-hermes-460707-242.html#post13759144 It's from Le Bijou collections.


----------



## Kallie Girl

At the Atlanta Int'l Gift Show a well dressed lady in an _Art des Steppes _GM shawl in the red colorway.


----------



## OnyxBear

Loro Piana on Madison NYC - beautiful black croc Kelly.


----------



## jenyi

yesterday breeze center, taiwan

30 vermillon birkin phw
28 gold epsom kelly ghw
30 black croc birkin phw


----------



## creature

Jan.14 at SCP     never have I seen so many H's
lovely tiny blond woman with red kelly just beautiful
another tiny woman with a red birkin plus an hermes large orange bag
beautiful red haired woman with an exquisite black birkin maybe box with gold hdware
another lovely woman with an etoupe kelly
I was looking at a bag and put my black kelly on the counter and some people picked it up to look at it thinking it was for sale


----------



## meds00

St Vincent's Private Hospital, Sydney.

35cm Black Croc Birkin PHW


----------



## bags to die for

H store today - scrumptious violet chevre bolide 31cm PHW. Owner said she bought it in Paris and has had lots of compliments on it.

Before tPF I would never have dared to speak to anyone else in store. LOL!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Yesterday (Jan 17th) rouge G 30 Birkin in togo, GH, sitting on the table at Cafe Marmalade in Malibu, next to daughter's LV Speedy. (DH & DS did NOT appear to have anything to report here!)


----------



## Hermesforlife

Riverside Shopping mall NJ black 35 cm Birkin PHW


----------



## meds00

Yesterday:
Garden Party @ Regal Restaurant Sydney

Today:
32cm Gold Kelly GHW sellier @ Governor Macquarie Tower, Sydney *sigh*


----------



## ryomat

Tonight, _Sevva_ @ Prince Buliding,Central Hong Kong:
Red Kelly 32 GHW
Vert Anis Kelly 28 PHW

And somewhere I saw in Hong Kong today afternoon: 
Blue Jean 30 PHW


----------



## Accessorize*me

ryomat said:


> Tonight, _Sevva_ @ Prince Buliding,Central Hong Kong:
> Red Kelly 32 GHW
> Vert Anis Kelly 28 PHW
> 
> And somewhere I saw in Hong Kong today afternoon:
> Blue Jean 30 PHW


 
Love SEVVA!!....I spot at least 1 or 2 Hermes there everytime I go too!


----------



## ryomat

Accessorize*me said:


> Love SEVVA!!....I spot at least 1 or 2 Hermes there everytime I go too!


 

Hihi *A *me*, yes yes! I love the environment there!!! It's wonderful!
When will you come to HK? Let's meet there!


----------



## Accessorize*me

ryomat said:


> Hihi *A *me*, yes yes! I love the environment there!!! It's wonderful!
> When will you come to HK? Let's meet there!


 
Sounds fab! Will PM for sure once I confirm my plans yah...!


----------



## misssA

Around Selfridges today:

35cm in Gold Epsom Birkin with GHW
28cm Bougainvillea Kelly (looks like Togo) with GHW!! Stunning!


----------



## ryomat

Accessorize*me said:


> Sounds fab! Will PM for sure once I confirm my plans yah...!


 

 looking forward!!


----------



## Tash1

*Singapore -*
Sunday 10th Jan - Suntec City Mall - Orange 'H' belt  

Monday 11th Jan - Taxi queue outside Paragon - 30 or 35 Gold Birkin (I think!!)


----------



## IFFAH

@ Hermes, FSH

Noisette Dalvy GHW
30 Custom-Made B PHW (socialite)
30 Himalaya Croc B PHW
32 Peau Porc Kelly GHW

37 Gold Bolide PHW
37 Orange Bolide PHW 

@ Carrousel du Louvre

PM White Evelyne PHW
Brown/Gold Ahmedabad
37 Indigo Vachee Liage Bolide PHW

@ Rue Cambon

35 Havanne Kelly PHW
35 White Togo B PHW

@ Jardin des Tuileries 

Black Jumping Boots PHW
PMII Etoupe Evelyne PHW
35 Noir Sikkim B PHW
35 Choc Boxcalf Kelly PHW

@ Prada A/W 2010, Milan

Cognac Attelage
18 Frambroise Croc Constance PHW
Mousse Ostrich Jige w/Jumping Boots
50 Noir Togo B PHW
Noir CDCs PHW
Constance Belts

@ Neil Barrett A/W 2010, Milan

35 Noir Matte Alligator B PHW
Noir CDCs PHW
Hapis
Kelly Double-Tours
Constance Belts
Muse Belt

@ Grand Sablon, Brussels

Noisette Massai


----------



## IFFAH

@ Private Longue

KP bougainvillea croc phw


----------



## birkin101

a couple of days ago at Holt's T.O Violine Birkin 35, did not pay attn to hardware


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bergdorf Goodman:  tall woman with 30cm graphite birkin  Chanel: 30cm violine ostrich birkin--


----------



## fashionistaO

Barenia picotin/pm w/ Kachina shawl in white and brown c/w 
 Barenia/Toile 32 kelly retourne w/ BdR chartruese
 Barenia/Toile bolide 37 w/ matching CDC phw and hair horn adornment


----------



## LarissaHK

Yesterday, HK, Landmark, Valentino fashion show, sorry for unclear pics, taken without flash, the Birkin on the left side was bi-colour (but my camera didn't capture exactly the colours) it was really pretty and very unique.


----------



## ryomat

Larissa, Wow! Any good pieces in the show? 
and the pretty birkins...I like the shoulder birkin, is that black or graphite?


----------



## LarissaHK

ryomat said:


> Larissa, Wow! Any good pieces in the show?
> and the pretty birkins...I like the shoulder birkin, is that black or graphite?


 
hello *roymat* I didn't know where to put my eyes during the show beacause first of all many gorgeous ladies with many Birkins and many beautiful clothes on the models... leather pants, lace dressess, nice shoes, bags...everything was beautiful. You should go and have a look  I think the shoulder Birkin was black colour, it's very nice


----------



## Donya Aurora

today chadstone again 
lady with 30 white croc PHW 
man with rouge croc H belt
sorry no pix my memory was full


----------



## fashionistaO

Formosa Regency: 

red swift 30 lindy w/ les rosee plisse
30 blk nilo/ghw 
violet kelly cut w/ hapi 3M
Gold TGM/Picotin w/ orange gator CDC
25 Himalayan croc


----------



## ms piggy

This afternoon at Royal Copenhagen Cafe, Takashimaya Singapore : Sellier Kelly 32 Black Epsom with white contrast stitching. Beautiful!


----------



## Hermesaholic

57th and Madison last night at about 7pm.  Woman with 40cm raisin (i think)


----------



## tesi

Madison between 62nd and 67th
Three!!!  Black birkin 35's 2phw, 1 ghw
Also one ebene or cocoan ghw also a 35
At the winter antiques show at the park 
Avenue armory at 67th: black trim,
35 birkin ebene ghw, black bolide 37 and
My 32 vert fonce gulliver ghw Kelly 
And a few egregious fakes.....


----------



## olive519

Today at Mitchells in CT. Marwari gold next to my dd watching cartoons. 32cm Prune? Kelly checking out the Reem Acra trunk show. Gold 35 birkin with ghw checking out the sale

was so tempted to mutter "tpf" under my breath


----------



## twigz

I've never spotted so many H there!  EYE CANDY! 



fashionistaO said:


> Formosa Regency:
> 
> red swift 30 lindy w/ les rosee plisse
> 30 blk nilo/ghw
> violet kelly cut w/ hapi 3M
> Gold TGM/Picotin w/ orange gator CDC
> 25 Himalayan croc


----------



## I'll take two

Hi donya aurora did you notice whether the white croc was all white or two tone with beige(himalayan)?
I am wanting one all white and am not having much success at the moment.


----------



## lolakitten

Last week (or so) I saw my first B in Ottawa... at the Wild Oat bakery. Orange 25 or 30 w/ GHW.... was beautiful! Very stylishly dressed (albeit out of place at crunchy granola cafe) 30-35ish year old woman...


----------



## juicyagogo

*Last Week in Singapore:*

I spotted a Pink epsom (?) Birkin 35 PHW.... I was a little perplexed to see this irl because I had thought this colour would not be made in Birkins? Then again, maybe this lady had gotten this bag from Japan so I sneakily took a spy pic. Surprisingly, this colour in such a large bag did not look as cloying as I expected it to be.


----------



## HelloKitty08

On Friday night in Four Seasons HK Chinese restaurant: spotted that lady from S'pore who has that special crystal encrusted (?) birkin.  She was dining with her DH(?) and young son(?).  She was also wearing the pink colourway leopard print Hermes scarf that looks like the LV one...sorry - am terrible with names!


----------



## periogirl28

juicyagogo said:


> *Last Week in Singapore:*
> 
> I spotted a Pink epsom (?) Birkin 35 PHW.... I was a little perplexed to see this irl because I had thought this colour would not be made in Birkins? Then again, maybe this lady had gotten this bag from Japan so I sneakily took a spy pic. Surprisingly, this colour in such a large bag did not look as cloying as I expected it to be.
> 
> View attachment 1000965


 
I think I'm going to faint!


----------



## Donya Aurora

TO (I'll take two)
 I'm pretty it was all white, her children where covering it a lot and i was looking at it through the Louis Vuitton window while my SA was explaining something to me.     Hope it helps


----------



## juicyagogo

periogirl28 said:


> I think I'm going to faint!


 
Lol!  The B in this colour is actually very, very cute irl!!!! I'm not one who normally takes spy pics but I had NO CHOICE in this instance because it was such a rare sighting for me.


----------



## periogirl28

^^No I totally agree, I'm sure no one would believe me if I just posted it without a pic! It's my unicorn LOL!


----------



## IFFAH

*juicyagogo*, nice shot.

*HelloKitty*, it's the Leoilela. She's Shabnam Melwani.


----------



## LarissaHK

HelloKitty08 said:


> On Friday night in Four Seasons HK Chinese restaurant: spotted that lady from S'pore who has that special crystal encrusted (?) birkin. She was dining with her DH(?) and young son(?). She was also wearing the pink colourway leopard print Hermes scarf that looks like the LV one...sorry - am terrible with names!


 
OMG is it possible it was like IFFAH said Shabnam Melwani? I saw in IFC shopping mall HK on Saturday afternoon very similar lady to her with etoupe Birkin with husband and son (around 8-10yrs old) I was not sure it was she cos the lady was very slim and not too tall (I don't know why after watching pics on this forum I imagine she is quite tall) but her face was very similar to Shabnam Melwani and she was looking very pleasant and smilling, causal but elegant outfit. I come back home and forgot about this that I saw her but after you wrote HelloKitty08 that you saw her in HK too I'm more sure it was probably she 
P.S. sorry for my english


----------



## dreamdoll

Very pretty!!



juicyagogo said:


> *Last Week in Singapore:*
> 
> I spotted a Pink epsom (?) Birkin 35 PHW.... I was a little perplexed to see this irl because I had thought this colour would not be made in Birkins? Then again, maybe this lady had gotten this bag from Japan so I sneakily took a spy pic. Surprisingly, this colour in such a large bag did not look as cloying as I expected it to be.
> 
> View attachment 1000965


----------



## ms piggy

LarissaHK said:


> OMG is it possible it was like IFFAH said Shabnam Melwani? I saw in IFC shopping mall HK on Saturday afternoon very similar lady to her with etoupe Birkin with husband and son (around 8-10yrs old) I was not sure it was she cos the lady was very slim and not too tall (I don't know why after watching pics on this forum I imagine she is quite tall) but her face was very similar to Shabnam Melwani and she was looking very pleasant and smilling, causal but elegant outfit. I come back home and forgot about this that I saw her but after you wrote HelloKitty08 that you saw her in HK too I'm more sure it was probably she
> P.S. sorry for my english



Sounds like her. A pleasant and affable lady.


----------



## Accessorize*me

juicyagogo said:


> *Last Week in Singapore:*
> 
> I spotted a Pink epsom (?) Birkin 35 PHW.... I was a little perplexed to see this irl because I had thought this colour would not be made in Birkins? Then again, maybe this lady had gotten this bag from Japan so I sneakily took a spy pic. Surprisingly, this colour in such a large bag did not look as cloying as I expected it to be.
> 
> View attachment 1000965


 
 Thanks for the pic....WOW.


----------



## mrsDIY88

Spotted in Hong Kong, Miso Coollll ramen shop 24 Jan, Sunday. 

Orange lindy, 30 cm.  had a nice scarf tied around one handle. Not close enough to  confirm whether H, and which design. blue colourway


----------



## juicyagogo

Your unicorn!!!!!!!!  I'm glad I took a pic of the bag then!!!!!



periogirl28 said:


> ^^No I totally agree, I'm sure no one would believe me if I just posted it without a pic! It's my unicorn LOL!


 
THANKS! I think she noticed me taking the pictures though.... *heh*



IFFAH said:


> *juicyagogo*, nice shot.


 
It really was very pretty....  The lady matched the bag with a black/white outfit which seemed to suit the colour. I was definitely gawking at the bag because I couldn't believe my eyes. 



dreamdoll said:


> Very pretty!!


 
Yah babe!!!!! I was like WOW when I 1st spotted the bag, then I scratched my eyes to ensure I was not seeing things and then tried my best to check if it looked authentic. I think it was.... I sure HOPE it was!!! 



Accessorize*me said:


> Thanks for the pic....WOW.


----------



## tesi

sunday morning...
lobby of the standard hotel, nyc
30 gold with ghw (i think, was wearing my glasses due to eye injury)


----------



## HelloKitty08

Yes- thanks IFFAH - that was her!  I kept staring at her for some time until my DH told me for heavens sakes STOP STARING!  Anyway, she was really slim & petite, and her birkin was etoupe leather (I think it was etoupe, it was grey) with a crystal zigzaggy pattern on the front panel on it.  

LarissaHK - I believe you must have spotted the same lady in IFC!!  Her outfit for the evening was also very casual & simple - infact I didn't really even register what she was wearing apart from the scarf and birkin!


----------



## periogirl28

Ms Melwani is totally lovely and I admire her taste!


----------



## pyrexia

juicyagogo said:


> *Last Week in Singapore:*
> 
> I spotted a Pink epsom (?) Birkin 35 PHW.... I was a little perplexed to see this irl because I had thought this colour would not be made in Birkins? Then again, maybe this lady had gotten this bag from Japan so I sneakily took a spy pic. Surprisingly, this colour in such a large bag did not look as cloying as I expected it to be.
> 
> View attachment 1000965



WOWSER!!!!!!!! 
What a unicorn, love it!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

periogirl28 said:


> Ms Melwani is totally lovely and I admire her taste!


 

And I drool over her black matte croc birkin !


----------



## Lutz

Kelly sport black phw


----------



## DreamBags

wow, this is nice!



Lutz said:


> Kelly sport black phw


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

I just saw this morning for the first time a 35 rouge H matte porosus birkin in real life on a lady in her late 50s sitting next to me at my neighbourhood hair salon. I love love the beautiful scales. Also saw a 30 gris tourterelle birkin on a famous hotelier sitting opposite me. What a lovely morning!


----------



## periogirl28

^^ Hi dear I totally agree, seen Rouge H matte IRL, it is fab, fab, fab!


----------



## ms piggy

Sighted a lady today with a scarf walking towards me and was pleasantly surprised it's a Belles de Mexique in vert anis green. What a lovely pop of colour!


----------



## loves

a beautiful black grand fonds gm shawl on a very lovely lady 
she was so nice to take it off and let me take a closer look, it is absolutely gorgeous and in immaculate condition for an 18 year old shawl!


----------



## periogirl28

Saw 3 black 30, 1 35 togo Birkins all PHW and 1 shiny black croc 30 also PHW. Where are all the rouge bags which I normally see around Chinese New Year?


----------



## ryomat

Today @ Bonham Road, Hong Kong

A pretty lady with a red birkin(don't know the name of the colour)


----------



## loves

that is a LOVELY shot *ryomat*


----------



## ryomat

loves said:


> that is a LOVELY shot *ryomat*


 

haha, thanks *loves*! i think the lady is lovely too!


----------



## loves

ryomat said:


> haha, thanks *loves*! i think the lady is lovely too!


 
yeah, hehe i neglected to say i meant BOTH, the subject has to be lovely in the first place right? the birkin's lovely too!


----------



## ryomat

loves said:


> yeah, hehe i neglected to say i meant BOTH, the subject has to be lovely in the first place right? the birkin's lovely too!


 

Hehe yesyes! Im not so into red, but somehow I think red birkin pop up so nice!!


----------



## loves

ryomat said:


> Hehe yesyes! Im not so into red, but somehow I think red birkin pop up so nice!!


 
that's why i've learnt never to say never


----------



## abracadabra

Last night at the sneak preview of the Mercedes SLS AMG event at the Muzik  Nightclub in Toronto.


----------



## elizabethk

Portland, OR. Monday, Jan 25th.
Ladies lunching at Bluehour.
Lady1 with Hermes scarf and Black Birkin gold hardware.
Lady 2 with pink scarf that said etoile on it. 

*was too focused on my burger to notice the rest*


----------



## fashionistaO

Formosa Regency and Bellavita

gris elephant porous croc 30B/phw .. 
40b/phw blk fjiord .. w/ losange
30b/ghw R Vif fjiord .. w/ rouge/beige medor twilly
40HAC/ghw Raisin .. Lacoste Campana ltd ed polo 
32HAc/phw CdC/Ccn .. w/ aubergine dip-dye BdG and purple horsehair charm in Vera Wang
Matte Croc Lindy Paille/phw 
Matte Croc Lindy Amethyst/phw
Matte Croc Lindy Tundar/phw  .. equestre stole brown c/w
Rouge Swift Lindy w/ hapi 3MM


----------



## IFFAH

@ Butter Factory, a clubbing venue

Pink micro constance in epsom phw (owner grooving to the mix)


----------



## IFFAH

Before Butter Factory @ around 9.30pm,

@ NAC

35B Noir Togo PHW

@ ION Seating Area (outside Wisma Astria near short-cut escalator to MRT)

Etoupe Clemence Victoria FT


----------



## IFFAH

@ Hermes Liat w/fellow tp'fers,

30B black poro. croc phw
30B rose dragee swift phw


----------



## bags to die for

Last Friday's Wicked performance. 35cm ostrich birkin in possibly saffron.


----------



## Lutz

The Landmark, Hong Kong

Birkin in gold:












Kelly in rouge H:


----------



## oscars

i like the papp pics


----------



## luv2shophandbag

oscars said:


> i like the papp pics



me too!


----------



## lulilu

oscars said:


> i like the papp pics



Love the sightings thread, but it is so much better with pics!!!


----------



## tesi

as reported by my hermes-loving teenage daughter;
amtrack sunday night dc to nyc
35 or 40 birkin in ebene (probably, based on her description) togo with brushed gold hardware
she said it is lovely, she is staring at it up on the luggage rack a few rows ahead of her.


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks Lutz, love spy pics


----------



## Queenie

*fashionistaO*, is that a Hermes Meet? WOW!

Nice shots, *Lutz*!

Last Sat, Orchard Road Singapore

35 Rouge H Matte Porosus birkin, Hermes Brides De Gala Enamel and Black CDC Bracelet
35 Raisin Togo Birkin with Brelogue charms
30 Barenia/Toile H Birkin PHW
35 Havane Ostrich Birkin
35 Gris T Birkin PHW
30 Blue Jean Birkin PHW
32 Azelan Clemence Kelly GHW


----------



## IFFAH

@ White Rabbit last Saturday w/DJ Joakim in the house

25 Bleu Brighton Gator Kelly PHW


----------



## luv2shophandbag

tesi said:


> as reported by my hermes-loving teenage daughter;
> amtrack sunday night dc to nyc
> 35 or 40 birkin in ebene (probably, based on her description) togo with brushed gold hardware
> she said it is lovely, she is staring at it up on the luggage rack a few rows ahead of her.



I love these incongruous sightings!


----------



## fashionistaO

@bella

rouge croc birkin/GHW leaving A3(second floor)


----------



## fashionistaO

*Rouge H .. !?! *



ryomat said:


> Today @ Bonham Road, Hong Kong
> 
> A pretty lady with a red birkin(don't know the name of the colour)


----------



## fashionistaO

Hi* Queenie* ..  some of the attendees and some were shoppers


----------



## IFFAH

*fashionistaO*, you're in a croc heaven in almost all your sightings. A toundra croc?, how wonderful it must've been IRL! There's this croc color called 'Malachite'?, almost black _but_ is not.


----------



## fashionistaO

Hi *IFFAH*,

 sometimes they are biz meetings .. but don't want to papp anyone due to respect for the wearers.

*hanyeu* looksin the Toundra color .. 
.. I think I'm in lurve already w/ Malachite .. will keep my eyes peeled for this color .. though I don't think I can move past Gris Elephant at the moment^ 



IFFAH said:


> *fashionistaO*, you're in a croc heaven in almost all your sightings. A toundra croc?, how wonderful it must've been IRL! There's this croc color called 'Malachite'?, almost black _but_ is not.


----------



## floppykelly

Blue Brighten porosus croc 30 Birkin, in my house, just arrived.


----------



## ueynah

floppykelly said:


> Blue Brighten porosus croc 30 Birkin, in my house, just arrived.



  reveal soon!!??


----------



## loves

yay *floppykelly* sounds gorgeous cannot wait
the only crocs that are able to appear in my place are those rubber crocs. comes in different colors too. only thing is i hate those on me, i look so comical so even these crocs don't make an appearance.


----------



## floppykelly

lulilu said:


> Love the sightings thread, but it is so much better with pics!!!



Not always!


----------



## Queenie

Wow *floppykelly*, congrats to you!!


----------



## floppykelly

Queenie said:


> Wow *floppykelly*, congrats to you!!



Thanks, I had two SO, the BB croc and Blue Marine croc show up in a two week period. My SO never come through, a great surprise. It's my birthday this month, celebrating every day, Feb is a short month.


----------



## pyrexia

Today, crossing the road at Battery Road: 
Shoulder Kelly GHW in either cafe or chocolate

At Takashimaya Food Hall: 
Vert anis GM picotin


----------



## periogirl28

Christian Louboutin
35 shiny Croc in Rouge Vif, GHW stunning!

On pedder
BJ Shoulder Kelly PHW

Paragon
30 Shiny Croc BA? PHW
35 Vert Anis togo PHW paired with deep purple top,


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday evening at a Philadelphia Orchestra concert:  A 30 black clemence Birkin with gold hardware.


----------



## tesi

as reported by darling teenage daughter studying fashion in college.....
downtown nyc topshop
unbelievably handsome man, dressed completely in black, black togo 35 with phw.
the epitome of class and style.....swoon.


----------



## mrssparkles

Mandarin Gallery

- 30cm Himalaya Croc Birkin
- 32cm Sellier Shiny Croc Kelly
- Soleil Medor Pochette
- 32cm Retourne Black Clemence Kelly
- Matte Rouge H Kelly Pochette
- Rouge Vermillion Swift Kelly Pochette
- 30cm Etoupe Togo or Clemence Birkin 

There were so many others ... I didn't want to be misunderstood for stalking!


----------



## sydspy

mrssparkles said:


> Mandarin Gallery
> 
> - 30cm Himalaya Croc Birkin
> - 32cm Sellier Shiny Croc Kelly
> - Soleil Medor Pochette
> - 32cm Retourne Black Clemence Kelly
> - Matte Rouge H Kelly Pochette
> - Rouge Vermillion Swift Kelly Pochette
> - 30cm Etoupe Togo or Clemence Birkin
> 
> There were so many others ... I didn't want to be misunderstood for stalking!


 
WOW........... was there an Hermes conference there?.......


----------



## IFFAH

@ Mr. Ng Teng Fong, former S'pore richest man's, funeral yest

Prune Box Kelly Elan PHW
Vert Fonce Box Jige Elan PHW
23 Gold Toile Constance GHW
30 Noir Clemence Lindy PHW
A few of Noir Bs/Kellys


----------



## lvpiggy

this evening at Agent Provocateur in SF, a lovely slim blonde with an etoupe shoulder birkin, yum!!


----------



## mrssparkles

sydspy said:


> WOW........... was there an Hermes conference there?.......



LOL!  It was an official store opening event.  *Most H bags I have seen* in one place, outside of a H event.


----------



## hello! hello!

Bangkok

*CentralWorld*
Marwari GM clemence etoupe
Garden Party leather toile

*Siam Paragon*
Birkin 30 togo rouge garance PHW (in the H boutique)
Evelyne GM clemence cafe

Can't transfer pap & window pics. iPhone is acting up


----------



## sydspy

hello! hello! said:


> Bangkok
> 
> *CentralWorld*
> Marwari GM clemence etoupe
> Garden Party leather toile
> 
> *Siam Paragon*
> Birkin 30 togo rouge garance PHW (in the H boutique)
> Evelyne GM clemence cafe
> 
> Can't transfer pap & window pics. iPhone is acting up


 
What time were you at Siam Paragon?......... Jadeite and I were there between 3pm and 5pm..........


----------



## hello! hello!

Hi *sydspy*! I knew you would comment, but didn't expect it to be so prompt  Who's watching *robee* if *Jadeite* is here in BKK!? 

Was in H at 12.30pm. Moved on to MBK and came back to Paragon at 4.00pm


----------



## sydspy

hello! hello! said:


> Hi *sydspy*! I knew you would comment, but didn't expect it to be so prompt  Who's watching *robee* if *Jadeite* is here in BKK!?
> 
> Was in H at 12.30pm. Moved on to MBK and came back to Paragon at 4.00pm


 
Didn't know that you were in town as well.......... You must have missed these two bags then.............







Did you get to see the lovely 2 bearn wallets at H Siam Paragon I posted on the Inventory thread? ................ *so gooooooooooooorgy*..............


----------



## hello! hello!

Unfortunately, I missed the Lindy Voyage and bi-colour Bolide  There's a Lindy just like yours in the store, but in graphite

Didn't notice the Bearns either. Was distracted by the curry/cardamom Constance in the window


----------



## sydspy

hello! hello! said:


> Unfortunately, I missed the Lindy Voyage and bi-colour Bolide  There's a Lindy just like yours in the store, but in graphite
> 
> Didn't notice the Bearns either. Was distracted by the curry/cardamom Constance in the window


 
The *Pink* Bearn was in the drawer, and the bicolour *Pink*/*Etoupe* was in the new shipment at 5pm in a shrink wrap..........so yummy........if you are still in town, you should pay another visit and ask the SA to show you those Bearns....................

Did you like the Display only Lizzie Mini Constance?.......... so gooooooooooooorgy.............

sorry to be off topic............


----------



## hello! hello!

Will definately be visiting both the boutiques again on Thursday 

My DM was fascinated by the lizard Mini Constance (vert fonce, I think)

OK back to topic.


----------



## dreamdoll

Wow was this on the shelf? 



hello! hello! said:


> Bangkok
> 
> *CentralWorld*
> Marwari GM clemence etoupe
> Garden Party leather toile
> 
> *Siam Paragon*
> *Birkin 30 togo rouge garance PHW* (in the H boutique)
> Evelyne GM clemence cafe
> 
> Can't transfer pap & window pics. iPhone is acting up


----------



## hello! hello!

^ No, it was on the arm of a "wildlife" 

Sorry for confusing you with the chatter *dreamdoll*


----------



## dreamdoll

^Ahh, thanks!


----------



## fashionistaO

.. Yang Ming Shan .. to see cherry blossoms ..

black croc 28 kelly cross body on the rider sitting on back seat of a Harley/fatboy .. 
rouge croc 35 kelly w/ diamonds on a Harley/soft tail classic w/ fish fins .. and flame paint job^ ..
34lindy matte croc in graphite, crossbody on a BMW Ducati ..


----------



## Accessorize*me

fashionistaO said:


> .. Yang Ming Shan .. to see cherry blossoms ..
> 
> black croc 28 kelly cross body on the rider sitting on back seat of a Harley/fatboy ..
> rouge croc 35 kelly w/ diamonds on a Harley/soft tail classic w/ fish fins .. and flame paint job^ ..
> 34lindy matte croc in graphite, crossbody on a BMW Ducati ..


 
 Were they there to see Cherry Blossoms as well...?


----------



## dreamdoll

Wisma Atria, Town
BJ Picotin Togo MM size


----------



## fashionistaO

friends .. Oy .. I don't ride but DH does .. the cherry blossoms are a bit shy still .. have to wait another month or so to be in full bloom



Accessorize*me said:


> Were they there to see Cherry Blossoms as well...?


----------



## no1Hfan

Harrods London

Stunning ebony lady with 35 matt dark blue almost black crocodile kelly.
impeccably dressed kelly tdf


----------



## Hermesforlife

Grand Cayman airport. 32 Black Kelly GHW.


----------



## lvpiggy

fashionistaO said:


> .. Yang Ming Shan .. to see cherry blossoms ..
> 
> black croc 28 kelly cross body on the rider sitting on back seat of a Harley/fatboy ..
> rouge croc 35 kelly w/ diamonds on a Harley/soft tail classic w/ fish fins .. and flame paint job^ ..
> 34lindy matte croc in graphite, crossbody on a BMW Ducati ..


 
 makes me want to sport some H next time i go riding!!

 . . . . then again, when riding a sportbike, probably not so prudent  maybe just a twilly or something then . . .


----------



## KaLindy

May I ask which part of Yang Ming Mountain have you been, sister?? I've been up&down and up&down many times, and haven't seen ANY! Were you actually joining their group!! 



fashionistaO said:


> .. Yang Ming Shan .. to see cherry blossoms ..
> 
> black croc 28 kelly cross body on the rider sitting on back seat of a Harley/fatboy ..
> rouge croc 35 kelly w/ diamonds on a Harley/soft tail classic w/ fish fins .. and flame paint job^ ..
> 34lindy matte croc in graphite, crossbody on a BMW Ducati ..


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today at night, Takashimaya, Singapore.
Gold kelly with GHW 28/32(?) outside the Cartier boutique
Blue Jean kelly with PHW 28/32(?) outside Mandarin Gallery
Lindy 34 Chocolate(?) in Paragon
Birkin 35 Brighton Blue PHW in Mandarin Gallery


----------



## lil' fiona

wow this is fun!!
spotted a gorgy lady with her pink eye-candy


----------



## avedashiva

lil' fiona said:


> wow this is fun!!
> spotted a gorgy lady with her pink eye-candy


 
Is this Plaza 66? Just wondering! Thanks for the spy pic!


----------



## bagpunk

singapore, yesterday
borders: red lindy
ngee ann city: blue croc constance, dark blue birkin, small (30?) birkin (can't remember the colour!)


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Changi Airport, Singapore (Terminal 2)
Chocolate Lindy 30/34(?) at the perfume store.


----------



## IFFAH

*12 Feb 2010*

In the morning @ Wisma Atria,
26 Bleu Jean SO Kelly PHW (in black loose dress w/havaianas and shades, fringed short hair)


*
Afternoon @ Paragon*
1st Lvl
30 Orange B PHW
32 Noir Kelly PHW
35 Noir B GHW  (w/Breloque charm in ghw)
35 Etoupe B PHW (w/En Desorde twilly)
35 Etoupe B PHW


Dome Cafe
35 Noir Boxcalf Kelly Lakis PHW (elderly Indonesian lady)

Along Etro
35 Rouge Garrance Togo Retourne Kelly PHW

Gucci Duplex, Flagship
37 Bleu Brighton Clemence Bolide PHW (owner chatting on the BB)

*

@ Mandarin Gallery*

Cafe Sac a Main Mangeoire w/Hermes yellow scarf (Chic in black, taking the escalator)

Y-3
30 Bleu Paon Chevre M. B PHW


*@ Along the road intersection between Liat T. & Far East SC*

31 Bleu Roi Ostrich Bolide w/strap  (Walking towards carpark, in black w/grey sandals)
*



@ Hilton Shopping Gallery*

Parking Area along Balenciaga
35 Orange Croc B PHW w/Prada skull keycharm (on the shoulders, local socialite)


Entrance
30 Bleu Marine Poro. Croc B PHW (in Sonia Rykiel pink cardi)
Mouton Kelly
 
Along Art Gallery Linkage
Ciel Shoulder Kelly PHW

Club 21 Womens
35 RG Togo Birkin PHW (on the shoulders)


----------



## Lutz

35 Birkin at Lane Crawford Pacific Place


----------



## ryomat

*Lutz*, i was there this afternoon..


----------



## Lutz

ryomat said:


> *Lutz*, i was there this afternoon..


 
Hiya *ryomat*.  Nice deco there at PP.


----------



## ryomat

Lutz said:


> Hiya *ryomat*. Nice deco there at PP.


 
Ya, not bad. btw, too crowded today...made me dizzy.
but i saw many beautiful birkins today


----------



## hello! hello!

Bangkok

30 B togo curry PHW & grey Herline tote @ Chit Lom BTS station

30 B togo gris touterelles PHW in the hotel lift (HW & front panel "pimped-up" with crystals)

Jige Elan swift curry on a young guy who was last to board the plane, carrying a large orange shopping bag


----------



## sydspy

hello! hello! said:


> Bangkok
> 
> 30 B togo curry PHW & grey Herline tote @ Chit Lom BTS station
> 
> 30 B togo gris touterelles PHW in the hotel lift (HW & front panel "pimped-up" with crystals)
> 
> *Jige Elan swift curry on a young guy who was last to board the plane, carrying a large orange shopping bag*


 
That sounds like one of ABL's sons...........


----------



## Poshhoney

Today Manchester Harvey Nics

Parchemin and soleil bicolour lindy


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Saturday afternoon
Malibu Country Mart General Store: Etoupe Garden Party, Black Croc Birkin


----------



## KaLindy

H Sogo, Taipei: Two ladies dressed up in traditional chinese oufit with their exotic in hands: Orange Ostrich Kelly (28?) and Bordeaux shiny Croc 35 Birkin  I failed to catch the Croc, only manage to shoot the Birdie 









http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1023696&stc=1&d=1266408507


----------



## lvpiggy

2/16 evening in SF Neiman Marcus shoe department, trying on a pair of CLs - rouge garance (possibly - piggy's not too good with colours yet!) retourne kelly, GHW

yay! more SF wildlife sightings than usual lately (^(oo)^)v


----------



## pinkandgreen

in manhattan at serendipity3: an orange evelyne


----------



## tesi

king of prussia mall
in neimans....orange evelyne and noisette 35 birkin phw

out in the mall
shoulder kelly with fringe in orange ghw
i've never seen one before in real life!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the opera at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia:  A 35 shiny black croc Birkin (not the one with the dimples).  Gold hardware.


----------



## luv2shophandbag

*tesi & MB* Thanks for the Philadelphia sightings! When I lived there, I almost never saw any H around except for the rare sighting at Neiman Marcus, once at a Starbucks at Suburban Square, and once at a Starbucks in Jenkintown.


----------



## tesi

luv2shophandbag said:


> *tesi & MB* Thanks for the Philadelphia sightings! When I lived there, I almost never saw any H around except for the rare sighting at Neiman Marcus, once at a Starbucks at Suburban Square, and once at a Starbucks in Jenkintown.



luv2shop
well, if you are ever visiting......we can spot together


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Birkin 25/30cm Lilac color with PHW, at Kinokuniya Singapore with charms on the bag


----------



## tesi

hamilton, nj railroad station  today
lovely lady with a yellow hermes scarf around her neck and a 35 gold birkin ghw
she looked wonderful


----------



## Hermesforlife

Ciprianis 42nd street Manhattan, 35 birdie kelly. looked like a like pink/maybe gold. the lighting was very poor.


----------



## hello! hello!

H Pavilion Kuala Lumpur today

*35 gold clemence PHW *with Berloque charm on a lady who was there to collect her *30 havane shiny porosus PHW*


----------



## luv2shophandbag

tesi said:


> luv2shop
> well, if you are ever visiting......we can spot together



It's a date! I'm working on arranging a visit as  miss my PA friends, and I need to get to NY for a haircut & shopping! (And wildlife sightseeing )


----------



## pyrexia

Today, evening time at Liat: 

Bi-color epsom Plume on an Indonesian lady with her daughter and another friend (or could be her sister), graphite (?) with orange piping. Lots of orange boxes between the three ladies! 

35cm Gold Birkin


----------



## Hermesforlife

Conways bar by Grand Central Manhattan. 35 gold birkin GHW.  Didn't get a good look as the lady was leaving.


----------



## misssA

Harrods today:

BJ shoulder birkin
Gold shoulder birkin
Black shoulder kelly with fringe 
35cm gold epsom birkin with GHW


----------



## IFFAH

*27th Feb*

HIP HOP Hooray I'm A VIP @ Butter Factory, featuring Japanese pole dancers, Shiori & Yoshino:


@ Bump Room, Dancefloor

Orange Twilly w/Clou de Selle (male owner in green top) 

@ Bump Room, Bar

Fuschia Gator CDC GHW (owner in pink top w/black shorts, tpf'er?)

@ Fash Room, Dancefloor

Noir Boxcalf CDC PHW (owner in black mini-dress)


----------



## birkin101

Earlier today, saw a lady by the Four Seasons, Yorkville, carrying a lovely gold Birkin with GH.....


----------



## Lutz

To celebrate Chinese New Year, colleague brings her 25 Birkin in red (don't know color name) suede GHW


----------



## KaLindy

While having lunch, I was gobsmacked when I saw this stunning piece sitting next to my table! 







A tri-colour Kelly with white stitching! I've never thought that *violet, fuschia* and *etoupe *could live together beautifully!! It's a bold choice and the owner deserves for the reward! I have little knowledge of H scarves. But the owner of this gorgy kelly also wore a scarf that has the same Tri-colour way!  

What an amazing H sighting!


----------



## IFFAH

^Indeed amazing *H* sighting! The colours balance well. I must applaud you, Lutz and tpf'ers who are able to snap pics without owner's knowledge. I tried but can't.ush:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia:  2 gold clemence 35 Birkins.


----------



## blueberryjam

Today, walking along Chun Tin Road in SG around 3.30pm. Lady carrying a havanne 28cm plume with GHW.


----------



## Jadeite

Wedding@Ballroom at Shangri-la hotel last night. Alongside with the luxury cars there were a lot of elegant ladies in Cheongsams and plenty of Birkin sightings.


----------



## periogirl28

Today at Taka/ Ion
Rouge H matte croc 30 B GHW
Orange togo 30 B PHW
Blue de prusse togo 30 Lindy PHW
Gris T togo 35 B PHW
Cognac? ostrich 30 B GHW
White epsom? Evelyn PM


----------



## the_kelly_1day

In Hong Kong today...

...spotted a lady with a Birkin (35 or 40) in a dark-grayish-blue on a chair @ cova cafe in tsim sha shui - i was sitting WAY too close to take a spy pic


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  A 28 black Ostrich Kelly, gold hardware.
Yesterday in an orange shopping bag that I brought home from King of Prussia:  A 30 black box Birkin, gold hardware.


----------



## sydspy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  A 28 black Ostrich Kelly, gold hardware.
> Yesterday in an orange shopping bag that I brought home from King of Prussia:  *A 30 black box Birkin*, gold hardware.



congrats dear.......................... how gooooooooorgy that would be BBB with GHW.................


----------



## Undine

Congrats, Madam Bijoux!


----------



## fashionistaO

.. arrivals @ JFK .. 
ardoise Box 35Birkin w/ horseshoe charm PdV cashmere shawl in gris c/w(sp?)
TGM/ciel picotin lock w/ jumping boots in brown
brique 35Kelly w/ H gloves hanging 
VV 32Kelly/GHW


----------



## fashionistaO

congrats, dear^^



Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  A 28 black Ostrich Kelly, gold hardware.
> Yesterday in an orange shopping bag that I brought home from King of Prussia:  *A 30 black box Birkin, gold hardware*.


----------



## tesi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  A 28 black Ostrich Kelly, gold hardware.
> Yesterday in an orange shopping bag that I brought home from King of Prussia:  A 30 black box Birkin, gold hardware.



we always seem to miss one another by a day or two....
was at the flower show on sunday and headed to kop on thursday!
congratulations on your new addition!


----------



## LarissaHK

Yesterday London Heathrow airport, elegant lady with goldn jypsiere bag





few days ago London Harrods Laduree cafe, two gorgeous ladies both wearing a lots of hermes items,both were wearing H belts and collier de chien bracelets, H cahmere and silk shawl (black and white, sorry I don't know exactly the name), horn&leather necklace and one of them had blue abyss Birkin. The only spy pics I took




Paris,Rue du Faubourg Saint Honore, lady with gold togo 35cm Birkin


----------



## jenyi

Regent Formosa, Taipei
25 vert anis ostrich sellier kelly ghw
blue abysse lindy togo/clemence phw
28 quetsche chevre retourne kelly phw
30 rouge vif non exotic birkin phw
30 orange togo birkin phw


----------



## lulilu

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the Philadelphia Flower Show:  A 28 black Ostrich Kelly, gold hardware.
> Yesterday in an orange shopping bag that I brought home from King of Prussia:  A 30 black box Birkin, gold hardware.



Congrats!  We always miss each other at KOP.  I was there on Saturday.  I hope you post photos of your new BBB.


----------



## IceEarl

Oooh dear *Larissa,* you are on a Europe trip, hope to see your goodies when you are back 

Today at the shoes dept, Lane Crawford@Times Square, Hong Kong


----------



## dreamdoll

Ooh great spy pics!! Have a lovely trip, do share your loot when you get back 



LarissaHK said:


> Yesterday London Heathrow airport, elegant lady with goldn jypsiere bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> few days ago London Harrods Laduree cafe, two gorgeous ladies both wearing a lots of hermes items,both were wearing H belts and collier de chien bracelets, H cahmere and silk shawl (black and white, sorry I don't know exactly the name), horn&leather necklace and one of them had blue abyss Birkin. The only spy pics I took
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris,Rue du Faubourg Saint Honore, lady with gold togo 35cm Birkin


----------



## fashionistaO

hihi M, did you buy anything dear^



jenyi said:


> Regent Formosa, Taipei
> 25 vert anis ostrich sellier kelly ghw
> blue abysse lindy togo/clemence phw
> 28 quetsche chevre retourne kelly phw
> 30 rouge vif non exotic birkin phw
> 30 orange togo birkin phw


----------



## kashmira

Hermès bags are a very rare sight were I live but earlier today I saw a lady with an orange Evelyne (GM I think) who was also wearing a framboise TB shawl at Landvetter airport (Sweden).


----------



## fashionistaO

@ breakfast meeting

lagonCDC 32kelly retourne/GHW 
mini evelyn black epsom w/ black CDC/PHW and blk jumping boots
Rouge H plume w/ black gloves .. and a fur collar in grey
zipzap document holder in orange .. w/ CDC croc in potiron
parchemin 35B/PHW w/ horn necklace


----------



## Queenie

Don't know why but I always have the impression that someone with a hermes bag and long champ must be one of us.


----------



## mrssparkles

Queenie said:


> Don't know why but I always have the impression that someone with a hermes bag and long champ must be one of us.



The owner most probably is!


----------



## LarissaHK

*dreamdoll, IceEar*: glad you like my paparazzi pics I'm already back in HK (it's soo hot here compare to Europe) and hopefully will do some reveal soon.....so ladies pls prepare some popcorn

*Quennie, mrssparkles*: I also think she might be one of us


----------



## the_kelly_1day

^^ totally agree! HK is sooo hot!! I read that the weather was meant to cool down a bit early next week...

Lots of Birkins in the wild in Hk...for something cooler, I spotted someone with a shoulder paris bombay in Blue Jean in the Ifc Mall today  (I was way too slow for a spy pic - lol - will try harder next time - lol)


----------



## IFFAH

04/03/2010

*Tania Lee* @ ION Orchard, SG w/Cyclamen Epsom Plume.


----------



## lizs

*LarissaHK* love the paperrazzi pics.


----------



## smurfet

Today at H Madison NYC:  A fellow tPFer beautifully dressed and wearing her pink Marwari.  She knew right away that I was a tPFer and asked me, "Purse Forum?"  I nodded and we exchanged screen names.  DH asked me later, "How did she know?"  I said, "It must be the pom poms."   

As an aside, I don't know why this was my first trip to the Madison H since I spend so much time in NYC.  It could be because I'm usually downtown for work and closer to the Wall Street store.  In any case, I love all the SA there, especially Linda.  The new men's store is very nice too.  We picked up a few things for DH there.


----------



## Lyanna Stark

IFFAH said:


> ^Indeed amazing *H* sighting! The colours balance well. I must applaud you, Lutz and tpf'ers who are able to snap pics without owner's knowledge. I tried but can't.ush:



Luckily you can't, wait you pap one of us.


----------



## Jadeite

Right ahead of me today at Breadtalk cafe@vivo.

30cm RG phw. Owner in lovely yellow dress and fab fab killer snakeskin heels (or maybe lizzie...i dunno) sipping her "teh".   

Never thought I'd find sightings here, but hey, I've brought my B to the hawker center queueing for cheong fun occasionally. LOL


----------



## ms piggy

^ Just last evening, I walked into a Killiney kopitiam to find a Black Birkin greeting my Black HAC.


----------



## fashionistaO

*J*, you'd be surprised .. same here stateside 



Jadeite said:


> Right ahead of me today at Breadtalk cafe@vivo.
> 
> 30cm RG phw. Owner in lovely yellow dress and fab fab killer snakeskin heels (or maybe lizzie...i dunno) sipping her "teh".
> 
> Never thought I'd find sightings here, but hey, I've brought my B to the *hawker center* queueing for cheong fun occasionally. LOL


----------



## fashionistaO

today @WS 
.. 35B Barenia in a longchamp bag
.. vache leigee noir 32 kelly sellier(maybe navy)


----------



## fashionistaO

hi dear, we share the same SA and ITA about everyone else there .. super friendly^



smurfet said:


> Today at H Madison NYC:  A fellow tPFer beautifully dressed and wearing her pink Marwari.  She knew right away that I was a tPFer and asked me, "Purse Forum?"  I nodded and we exchanged screen names.  DH asked me later, "How did she know?"  I said, "It must be the pom poms."
> 
> As an aside, I don't know why this was my first trip to the Madison H since I spend so much time in NYC.  It could be because I'm usually downtown for work and closer to the Wall Street store.  In any case, I love all the SA there, especially Linda.  The new men's store is very nice too.  We picked up a few things for DH there.


----------



## Jadeite

ms piggy said:


> ^ Just last evening, I walked into a Killiney kopitiam to find a Black Birkin greeting my Black HAC.


 

heh. Would it be fun and a little surprising (or a lot surprising) if we had a tpf gathering at Killiney kopitiam..... .

wahahha...


----------



## pyrexia

Jadeite said:


> heh. Would it be fun and a little surprising (or a lot surprising) if we had a tpf gathering at Killiney kopitiam..... .
> 
> wahahha...



I vote for Ya Kun!


----------



## LarissaHK

lizs said:


> *LarissaHK* love the paperrazzi pics.


 thank you


----------



## LarissaHK

the_kelly_1day said:


> ^^ totally agree! HK is sooo hot!! I read that the weather was meant to cool down a bit early next week...
> 
> Lots of Birkins in the wild in Hk...for something cooler, I spotted someone with a shoulder paris bombay in Blue Jean in the Ifc Mall today  (I was way too slow for a spy pic - lol - will try harder next time - lol)


 
I hope the weather will be cooler next week and that shoulder paris bombay in BJ souds beautiful, never seen before that bag in BJ


----------



## pyrexia

In Fairprice Finest @ Bukit Timah Plaza, a middle-aged lady with her mom, carrying a PM Etoupe negonda Garden Party.


----------



## ms piggy

pyrexia said:


> I vote for Ya Kun!



I prefer Ya Kun coffee too! (But the char kway teow at one particular Killiney kopitiam is out of this world! And that's the only Killiney I frequent).


----------



## Jadeite

I really enjoy ya kun .,.. So sounds like we got our next outing venue set? Heh.

@boon keng mrt
35 indigo b, phw. With a silver bag charm. Owner had brown CDC phw on his wrist.


----------



## IFFAH

Lyanna Stark said:


> Luckily you can't, wait you pap one of us.



. I did before, fortunately, she's a tourist from Indonesia. Posted in the previous thread.


----------



## smurfet

Had lunch with a fabulous tPFer @ Marea, NYC.  She carried her black JPG with GH.  I had my workhorse 35 gold birkin w/ PH.


----------



## birkin101

Saw a Raisin Gypsiere on a young blonde girl a few days ago at local Starbucks(King/Portland) T.O


----------



## Hermesaholic

Lovey asian woman on 51st or 50th and Lex with a brown Kelly So getting into a white Mercedes


----------



## balenciaga-boy

5 March 2010
Singapore, 

Takashimaya:
Black birkin PHW carried by an elegantly dressed lady with her mom(?)

DFS H store:
Shocking rose / fushia Birkin PHW carried by a lady who bought 2 new twillies for her bag

Near Hilton:
Birkin 25cm in Red Porosus with gold diamond hardware carried by a young and very, very stylish lady.

6 March 2010
In Singapore, United Square:

Eutope Kelly PHW
Orange (Poitron?) Bollide


----------



## periogirl28

Today at On Pedder sale
35 Black togo GHW Birkin
35 Gris T togo PHW Birkin
Clics in lavender and rose
White epsom CDC with GHW

Prune Evelyne
Rouge H MM Picotin


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Last night, somewhere in Central, HK 
Saw a yummy croc (well, something shiny and exotic anyway!) birkin on a lady! My dear friend managed to take this spy pic, as my paparazzi action still need a lot of work!


----------



## birkin101

^That is just gorgeous!!! What color is it?


----------



## Hermesaholic

i am guessing ficelle


----------



## fashionistaO

30B White/PHW w/ ex libris twilly tied on handles .. stepping onto a bus


----------



## Jadeite

@ngee Ann city 

30 curl toile phw, and grey/white EL shawl.
35 soleil ghw, beautiful owner wearing several enamels


----------



## the_kelly_1day

birkin101 said:


> ^That is just gorgeous!!! What color is it?


 
^^totally agree!! it was so beautiful, my heart **stopped** for a moment! 

i am not a colour expert...but it looked like a cross between etoupe and beige, with phw. lol is that what "ficelle" is *Hermesaholic*?


----------



## IFFAH

Ficelle @ night.








@ Agnes B

Young lady w/Marwari shawl and Mulberry Alexa


----------



## smurfet

Yesterday on Madison Ave., NYC:

- Fushia 30 croc birkin w/ GH
- Graphite 35 croc birkin w/ PH
- Raisen 30 togo (?) birkin w/ PH
- Gold 32 togo kelly w/ GH
- Gold 30 togo birkin w/ GH


----------



## Queenie

Jadeite said:


> heh. Would it be fun and a little surprising (or a lot surprising) if we had a tpf gathering at Killiney kopitiam..... .
> 
> wahahha...


Introducing our coffee shops eh?


----------



## jenyi

Breeze Center, Taipei
30 rouge vif phw birkin
35 tabac camel ghw birkin
32 etoupe clemence phw kelly


----------



## Poshhoney

London this weekend. 
Liberty on Sunday: 





Outside Selfridges on Saturday: 





And nearly impossible to see but an etoupe birkin to the left of the lady in the middle of the pic in Zuma, Sunday eve: 





Also spotted, but I wasn't quick enough to capture, a blue jean PHW 35 on a tall glam lady in Roka, Sat lunch, and an etoupe birkin 35 PHW outside selfridges on a pretty asian girl.

Oh and nearly forgot - Soleil and toile sellier kelly 32 on a pretty blonde in the Swan at the Globe on Sat. Gorgeous!


----------



## dreamdoll

At raffles place

25 birkin blue jean togo phw


----------



## Poshhoney

Tonight Harvey Nics fashion show. 32 sellier gold Kelly ghw. Lovely!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

I thought HK was H/Birkin heaven - but - Osaka - omg! my eyes were *H*-ed out!!
The most common sightings in Osaka were toile/leather garden parties, in the tpm and pm sizes (like, everywhere!!), follow by Evelynes, Picotins, small Fourre Tout canva totes, Birkins, and Bolides (basically the most well known H bags.....except the Kelly - I haven't seem any Kellys in the wild yet   )

But this one made me take my camera out:




I took this spy pic on the way to Osaka JR station 
I think this is the Vespa? Soooo stylish!!


----------



## jenyi

Another reason why I love HK so much!!
@Four Seasons Hotel, IFC
*30 Matte Fauve Croc Birkin phw
30 gris ostrich birkin phw*
30 etoupe togo birkin phw
35 etoupe clemence birkin phw
*30 black epsom white stitching birkin phw*
30 ciel togo birkin phw
35 sienne clemence birkin phw
30 gold epsom birkin phw
*30 lilas/etoupe chevre bicolor birkin phw*
*25 white epsom with black piping & handles bicolor birkin phw*
35 blue jean togo birkin phw
35 gris T togo birkin phw
@Elements
30 graphite ostrich birkin phw
Saw many kellys and jypsiers too, but I only noted down the birkins. Hm...just realized all of the birkins I saw were neutrals. Hope to see some colorful birkins next time.


----------



## jenyi

^^just wanted to add that I saw lots of men wearing the H constance belt.  HK men have good taste!


----------



## Prada_Princess

some fabulous bags here girls!


----------



## tesi

princeton marketfair mall in new jersey thursday
35 blue jean birkin togo/clemence phw    very spring!


----------



## yeliab

When I was visiting Oahu for a few days recently - I was at the  outdoor shopping center: Alamoana  and there were so many women carrying their Birkins...   Shiney black croc 35cm with GHW stood out...


----------



## pyrexia

This morning at Liat: 

A Indonesian/Malay lady with 35 swift rose dragee Birkin with pink twillies on the handles with a male friend looking at the travel Lindy


----------



## PANda_USC

This morning, San Francisco: *Raisin Birkin* 35cm with GHW in front of Teuscher(one of my fave. chocolate stores)


----------



## lvpiggy

PANda_USC said:


> This morning, San Francisco: *Raisin Birkin* 35cm with GHW in front of Teuscher(one of my fave. chocolate stores)



omg i have totally spotted this one around U-square as well! (^(oo)^)


----------



## IceEarl

Lane Crawford @ Times Square, Hong Kong


----------



## souphamster

Venue: Ngee Ann City(Singapore)
Time: Evening
1. Eutope 35cm Birkin PHW with twillies on handles - inside H store (2 ladies sitting at Jewellery section buying stuffs)
2. Cream 35cm Birkin PHW with twilles on handles - inside H store(As above)
3. Green ostrict 30cm PHW just about to walk out of H Store
4. Gold So kelly 26cm lady with H small paper bag inside takashimaya
5. Bleu De Prusse 40cm PHW - A big size guy carrying his bag with his guy frn with lots of shopping bag

Eye feasting...


----------



## PANda_USC

the Louboutin girls had a meet in downtown San Francisco today, and standing in front of the entrance to Neiman Marcus, I saw a woman carrying a 32 cm Kelly in what looked like *gold* leather with GHW.

P.S: also saw *lvpiggy* today with lindy on, LOL. Was it *black* or *gris* in color?


----------



## lvpiggy

^oh my! hehe i never thought i'd see myself in the wildlife sightings thread! (^(oo)^)v

baby lindy's skin is matte graphite b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## Perfect Day

black croc kelly in Harrods, London.   The lady, in her early 30's was wearing a persian lamb jacket, leather skinnies and Chanel shoes.  She was stunning - was that you (anyone)??


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the ballet: A large (PM3?) Cafe' clemence Evelyne. The program was all Chopin music today.


----------



## birkin101

Just now, Gris T Evelyn at Starbucks (King/Portland) on a blonde girl.....


----------



## fashionistaO

35B/GHW rouge vif fjord w/ rouge hapi "wrist belt"
32BBK/GHW w/ Brides Rebelles
37 Jypsiere Alezan and horn necklace
28 Jypsiere Bougainvillea 
40 Kelly/BA


----------



## birkin101

During last 3 days in Yorkville, T.O
- 50 Birkin Havanne
- 35 Birkin Potiron 
- 35 Birkin (dark navy - blue marine perhaps?) sh.....absolutely amazing color!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

barenia trim
barenia bolide


----------



## lizlee316

wow.. nice spy pic *IceEarl*...



IceEarl said:


> Lane Crawford @ Times Square, Hong Kong


----------



## dreamdoll

Etoupe 35 togo phw in town


----------



## pie

Tuesday afternoon at the Beverly Hills Saks: 

A chic lady wearing riding boots and carrying her black 35cm birkin.  Looked like a tPFers that regularly appears in the In Action thread.


----------



## IFFAH

On the streets of Stockholm, Sweden

40 Orange Swift Kelly w/PHW

18/03/10

DKNY Fashion Show

30 Terre Croc Lindy PHW
Violet Tadelakt Medor GHW
32 Gold Togo Kelly w/Vert Fonce Gator Medor Belt GHW


----------



## souphamster

Suntec, Conventional Hall 6, Singapore

Indian Lady with Croc 35cm PHW


----------



## serene

yey, first wildlife sight of a birkin  and I just realised that that was the first time I have seen a birkin irl!
and it was prettyyyy 

I was lining for starbucks and this woman was infront of me and I saw her birkin. I asked right away that is it 30 or 25 because it looked so small!
she didn't get my question at first  she seemed confused.. but then I specified that your birkin, is it 30 or 25? she said it was 35!
Then I was the one who was confused  to me it was defenitely 30 or maybe 25..


----------



## Mrs. SR

Carmel, California two days ago

A pretty woman having lunch at an outdoor cafe with a 30 cm Vert Anis, Togo, Birkin w/phw. We spoke briefly, but ran into each other again later that day. We began talking and I discovered that she is TPFr *tnw*. A lovely lady.


----------



## tnw

^^

Thank you Mrs. SR.  I am so glad you asked "Purse Forum"? when we passed by the second time.  It was wonderful meeting you.  

I hope the rest of your DH's Birthday trip is perfect and that you have a safe journey home.  I enjoyed meeting up with you and your friend for coffee.  My first meeting with a fellow TPFer.  Yay!!!!


----------



## lvpiggy

SF Union Square (crossing stockton @ geary) yesterday afternoon around 3:30pm, black PHW 30cm birkin, orange twilly tied around one handle


----------



## fashionistaO

men's croc shoes w/ losange in gray.


----------



## birkin101

A simply delicious black croc matte 30 Birkin s/h on a lady passing by Cartier Boutique on Bloor St, T.O this afternoon


----------



## fashionistaO

yesterday .. 30/B vert anis birdie on a brunette w/ the same shade sweater and a ombre long zip wallet(dunno by name) @ WS


----------



## IFFAH

Finally, it's good to be back home.


A Massai day today,



@ Liat T.

2 BFFs,

Havanne Evergrain Massai Cut
Chocolate Herbag PM



@ Orchard MRT Station Underground Pass,

Bleu de Prusse Massai GM (owner walking along w/2 female frens toting Fendi Spy and Miu Miu)




@ Borders, Wheelock Place

35 Orange Togo B w/GHW (pretty young owner in printed summerish long dress w/long curls. Had her B on the shoulders)


----------



## birkin101

This morning at local Starbucks, King/Portland T.O same blonde girl I keep seeing with Gris T Evelyn wearing a lovely gray coat...


----------



## Flip88

London : Harrods : Black lizard 25 w/PHW worn by a girl maybe 30, she had on a mink jacket, black dress (couldn't tell the brand) and CL's.  Very stylish.


----------



## ryomat

Yesterday, Wyndham Street @ Central,Hong Kong:

*Vert Anis Kelly 32 with GHW*

Stunning...


----------



## fashionistaO

airport 

35/kelly/phw/ardoise box w/ Ex L in grey/white
28/jypsiere/bougainvillea/phw w/ BR scarf
35B/white/GHW w/ H cashmere in grey '09


----------



## IFFAH

Today,

@ Paragon Pedestrian Crossing

34 Biscuit Clemence Lindy PHW (lady w/light brown cape-type jacket in red print top w/grey cropped pants & Chloe Brown Ankle-Boots)


@ Paragon

35 Etoupe Togo Kelly PHW
30 Noir Togo B PHW

@ Wheelock Place

35 Rouge Garrance B PHW (owner w/Alexander Mcqueen shawl)
35 Soleil Epsom B PHW (Indonesian owner w/2 married daughters, each toting Chanel Jumbo & BV Veneta and grandkids).

@ Hermes Liat T,

Bougainvillier Picotin Lock w/Barenia Kelly Dog Choker GHW


----------



## souphamster

Just to add on, hope you dont mind IFFAH 



IFFAH said:


> Today,
> 
> @ Paragon Pedestrian Crossing
> 
> 34 Biscuit Clemence Lindy PHW (lady w/light brown cape-type jacket in red print top w/grey cropped pants & Chloe Brown Ankle-Boots)
> 
> 
> @ Paragon
> 
> 35 Etoupe Togo Kelly PHW
> 30 Noir Togo B PHW
> 
> @ Wheelock Place
> 
> 35 Rouge Garrance B PHW (owner w/Alexander Mcqueen shawl)
> 35 Soleil Epsom B PHW (Indonesian owner w/2 married daughters, each toting Chanel Jumbo & BV Veneta and grandkids).
> 
> @ Hermes Liat T,
> 
> Bougainvillier Picotin Lock w/Barenia Kelly Dog Choker GHW
> 35 Shadow Birkin (Indonesian taitai choosing stuff inside Liat T)
> Along Liat T on street - 35 Black Togo Birkin with twillys (Indonesian woman with husband and shopping bags)
> 
> @ Lucky Plaza,
> 40 Clemence Black PHW (Black African woman at money changer)
> 
> @ Ngee Ann City (Out side H store)
> 35 Birkin Honey colour? Not rem (Rich Tai Tai with her gang of friends)
> 
> @ DFS H Store
> 30 Combo Birkin in Blue, Yellow (Taiwanese/China tourist trying, choosing twilly with husband)


----------



## Queenie

Yesterday at Ion

35 White Swift Toile H Birkin PHW
32 Gold Kelly Clemence PHW
40 Bleu de Prusse Birkin PHW
30 Black Croc Birkin GHW
30 Etoupe Swift Lindy


----------



## IceEarl

Today, spotted beautiful lady outside Lee Gardens, Hong Kong


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ doesn't this photo make you want to run out and buy a PB?  So chic!!!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## pyrexia

Yesterday night, at Gunther's french restaurant along Purvis Street - 35 Etoupe Birkin on an Asian lady


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yesterday afternoon downtown, Asian lady w/ 30 cm bougainvillea matte croc birkin.  I forgot what hardware.


----------



## IFFAH

It's fine, souphampster. Understated, IceEarl.

Yest while in *Sephora*,

Chocolate Toile Garden Party PM (Anonymous and not conspicuous, owner subtly-dressed in black cardi & black camisole)


----------



## IFFAH

Yest,

While in *Suntec City*,

In crisp white tee paired with khakis pants, owner casually slung her birkin on the shoulders,

35 Raisin B _&_ Lena Horn Necklace 



With its strap shortened with Silver Clips by Hermes, a young beautiful lady in Cartier Necklace dressed in a satin white bodysuit and white tafetta skirt walking along Dickson Watches boutique with an


Etoupe Clemence Evelyne PM on her shoulders


Later in the evening in the humid, crowded Orchard Road as shoppers gather around to celebrate Earth Hour,

Along NAC, a beautiful young lady in Ethnic-inspired orange dress with gold trims, tote around a

35 Etoupe Swift B GHW tied with 2 orange twillies _&_ Etoupe CDC GHW


----------



## pyrexia

This morning in church, a lady with a gold Evelyne

I was the lady whose CDC your DH was eyeing


----------



## Lutz

Hong Kong politician *Ms Emily Lau* at fundraising:


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

^^ Great pap shots,* Lutz*! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pyrexia

Lutz said:


> Hong Kong politician *Ms Emily Lau* at fundraising:



That is one smoooshy Birkin! 
And the handles seem so long... unless it's the 45?


----------



## birkin101

Yesterday at St. Lawrence Market T.O. Epsom Black Birkin
Yorkville, Gold Birkin 35


----------



## Hermesforlife

Passing by the line for ny sample sale today. Pinky peachy colour lindy. Fab colour! Also waiting in line an orange garden party.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yesterday afternoon, I shared my table w/ a  lovely Japanese family.  The mother had a TDF black togo 35 cm birkin w/ PH.


----------



## Queenie

Great pictures, *Lutz*!


----------



## fashionistaO

Saturday

black birkin nilo @ Roger Vivier
28/kelly cafe/phw on a scooter on 78 and Madi
32 RH/Kelly Sellier on 68th and Madi
dog leash in Vert Anis w/ chain and 40 kelly(owner w.lots of botox) @ Barney's


----------



## lizlee316

wow.. *lutz*,

amazing shots!!!


----------



## ueynah

fashionistaO said:


> Saturday
> 
> black birkin nilo @ Roger Vivier
> 28/kelly cafe/phw on a scooter on 78 and Madi
> 32 RH/Kelly Sellier on 68th and Madi
> dog leash in Vert Anis w/ chain and 40 kelly(*owner w.lots of botox*) @ Barney's



maybe she is just being New Yorker'ish!  what are you doing up on UES!?


----------



## fashionistaO

ahaha visiting friends.

yea .. but she also had an orangey cast to her  .. so maybe she flew in for a weekend .. nice etoupe 40 kelly though^



hanyeu said:


> maybe she is just being New Yorker'ish!  what are you doing up on UES!?


----------



## fannaticsydney

Hermes Sample Sale First Look




































credit to stylerumor.com


----------



## loves

fabulous pics fanaticsydney, thanks. wish i was there!


----------



## lovely64

Fab pictures

Tha sample sale looks crazy, I couldn´t do that.....I think, lol! I hate people pushing, grabbing and acting crazy at sales.


----------



## PANda_USC

*lovely*, I'm with you on that. I cant deal with sales(never went to them even when I was in high school), period. Don't like things in piles..don't like digging..don't like crowds or lines. I like 1 on 1 with the SA and having everything presented in an orderly fashion. When things are presented in piles and clusters, they kind of lose their individual luster and beauty...

Meow! I saw an older woman wearing an etoupe 40 birkin PHW in Taoyuan Airport(Taiwan's main airport) Tuesday. Didn't get close enough to investigate if it was authentic (since there's so many fakes in Asia) but I will assume it was, haha.


----------



## lolakitten

PANda_USC said:


> *lovely*, I'm with you on that. I cant deal with sales(never went to them even when I was in high school), period. Don't like things in piles..don't like digging..don't like crowds or lines. I like 1 on 1 with the SA and having everything presented in an orderly fashion. When things are presented in piles and clusters, they kind of lose their individual luster and beauty...



I agree with you on that so much!! My head spins in crowded or clustered places... & I leave empty handed 

Oddly enough - even at H today - no H sightings, LOL.


----------



## fashionistaO

today UES,

exiting 3 Guys 25 BJ/B/PHW and in hand RVif epsom agenda and Vertu in the other

@ another eatery up the block

security detail inside/outside/no parking in front of the establishment + NYC's Finest.

Proprietor seeing to the Saudi Dignitaries sitting in the back room around the corner 

H belts galore + one diamond H buckle
cocoan/HAC/PHW
Swift cafe/28K/PHW
H ties and pochettes
H gator dress shoes .. can't tell bout the suits

and a pomeranian in a H carry 
H diamond cufflinks


----------



## olive519

And would get shot if you tried taking pictures, huh?


----------



## olive519

A rare trip to the UES in NYC yielded the following two wild ones

rouge vif clemence evelyne 
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-2.jpg

dark green? Amazonia? Evelyne
http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-1.jpg


I felt very stealth with my stroller


----------



## fashionistaO

w/out hesitation 



olive519 said:


> And would get shot if you tried taking pictures, huh?


----------



## fashionistaO

*J*, did you have pho!?!




olive519 said:


> A rare trip to the UES in NYC yielded the following two wild ones
> 
> rouge vif clemence evelyne
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-2.jpg
> 
> dark green? Amazonia? Evelyne
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I felt very stealth with my stroller


----------



## chkpfbeliever

olive519 said:


> A rare trip to the UES in NYC yielded the following two wild ones
> 
> rouge vif clemence evelyne
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-2.jpg
> 
> dark green? Amazonia? Evelyne
> http://i169.photobucket.com/albums/u223/olive519/photo-1.jpg
> 
> 
> I felt very stealth with my stroller


 
Love those spy shots !! Both ladies could be TPF members ??


----------



## fashionistaO

was thinking of that too




chkpfbeliever said:


> Love those spy shots !! Both ladies could be TPF members ??


----------



## ryomat

Today afternoon, Pacific Place @ Hong Kong, Admiralty:

Gold Kelly (swift?) 35 GHW 
Orange SB I PHW


----------



## olive519

fashionistaO said:


> *J*, did you have pho!?!



Nope, just a dentists appt in Siberia! Many more sighted though, only 2 captured


----------



## KaLindy

@ Hermes, Grand Formosa Regent, Taipei

A 25 lizzie!


----------



## Leah

^^^ Wow, that's very pretty!


----------



## IFFAH

^^Sharp snapshot of etrusque lizzie.


----------



## fashionistaO

etrusque wow .. not a color we see often ..


----------



## birkin101

Yesterday saw Black Birkin 35 around Bathurst/Front T.O

Today Black Birkin 35 Yorkville T.O


----------



## Lutz

In Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great pap shots,* KaLindy *and *Lutz*!


----------



## birkin101

This morning local Starbucks, T.O - Evelyine in Gris T


----------



## birkin101

Lutz said:


> In Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


 
Absolutely love the croc in the shot above!!! I am such a chicken when it comes to trying to take a picture...


----------



## fashionistaO

*Kalindy, Lutz* .. nice papp pics


----------



## IFFAH

^^Is that the holy grail Chartreuse matte croc? Does it appear dead greenish IRL? Lutz, sharp snapshot!


----------



## Lutz

IFFAH said:


> ^^Is that the holy grail Chartreuse matte croc? Does it appear dead greenish IRL? Lutz, sharp snapshot!


 
Yes, quite dead IRL...me.  

Seriously, it does appear dead greenish.  Good description.


----------



## tibaka

IFFAH said:


> ^^Is that the holy grail Chartreuse matte croc? Does it appear dead greenish IRL? Lutz, sharp snapshot!


 
it looks like Alezan mat croc to me....


----------



## IFFAH

tibaka said:


> it looks like Alezan mat croc to me....


 

I'm not sure tibaka. Nonetheless, it's gorgeous! The picture reminds me of Naomi Campbell's auctioned birkin which was speculated by the media as ficelle when those who saw it says it's actually greenish.


----------



## lizlee316

wow..*Lutz*, i really have to commend you for all the snap shots..

how do you manage to do that!!! 

i only gaze in awe and by the time that i realize i should take a pic, the person's either already gone or tons of ppl get in the way!


----------



## shopgirl bb

Good shot , *Lutz !* How did you manage to take out your camera that quick ?? You have to teach me and *Lizlee316* how to do it next time in our meet .  You can be a part-time paparazzi  !



lizlee316 said:


> wow..*Lutz*, i really have to commend you for all the snap shots..
> 
> how do you manage to do that!!!
> 
> i only gaze in awe and by the time that i realize i should take a pic, the person's either already gone or tons of ppl get in the way!


----------



## Mrs. SR

Rosemary Beach, Florida today--

A lovely woman with her Toile and Barenia Trim II sitting outside at a coffee shop. Turns out is was TPFer *lisawhit. * We had fun sharing our H rainbows and talking about our love of all things H.


----------



## lisawhit

It was a real treat to meet another tpfer,* Mrs. SR *today.  She was carrying a barenia and toile market bag.  We were so excited we spilled our rainbows for a photo opp!


----------



## tibaka

IFFAH said:


> I'm not sure tibaka. Nonetheless, it's gorgeous! The picture reminds me of Naomi Campbell's auctioned birkin which was speculated by the media as ficelle when those who saw it says it's actually greenish.


 
ITA it is gorgeous... maybe lilach or another croc expert will chime in definitively on this colour? would love to know actually... 

The one Naomi sent for charity was quite greenish, you are right,  i thought it was vert anis or chartreuse, pretty sure it wasn't ficelle.


----------



## tnw

Love the group shot lisawhit.  I had the pleasure of meeting Mrs. SR several weeks ago and we had quite a nice time discussing our Hermes addiction!


----------



## bababebi

lisawhit said:


> It was a real treat to meet another tpfer,* Mrs. SR *today.  She was carrying a barenia and toile market bag.  We were so excited we spilled our rainbows for a photo opp!



 I love this photo, congratulations on your rainbows!


----------



## lisawhit

tnw said:


> Love the group shot lisawhit. I had the pleasure of meeting Mrs. SR several weeks ago and we had quite a nice time discussing our Hermes addiction!


 
we did the same today! * Mrs. SR* is a breath of fresh air!  I wish you were here *tnw*!  It felt like our very own tpf meet!!


----------



## tnw

lisawhit said:


> we did the same today! * Mrs. SR* is a breath of fresh air!  I wish you were here *tnw*!  It felt like our very own tpf meet!!




You and me both!  It was so much fun.  I still think we need a special way of identifying another member.  Lucky for me, Mrs. SR just came out and asked "Purse Forum"???  It was the first time I had ever met another member in person.


----------



## Mrs. SR

*lisawhit  *and *tnw* was such a wonderful experience meeting you both within a few weeks. You both have marvelous H collections.


----------



## Mrs. SR

Bababebi said:


> I love this photo, congratulations on your rainbows!



Thank you. Love the H small leather goods.


----------



## doreenjoy

Last week...corner of Grant and Market Streets in San Francisco (about 2 blocks from H)...

a 30 cm Kelly in matte black croc. 

I caught the carrier's eye: "Nice bag!"
She smiled. "Thank you."


----------



## lvpiggy

doreenjoy said:


> Last week...corner of Grant and Market Streets in San Francisco (about 2 blocks from H)...
> 
> a 30 cm Kelly in matte black croc.
> 
> I caught the carrier's eye: "Nice bag!"
> She smiled. "Thank you."



oh *doreen* are you in SF as well? i always seem to miss the wildlife sightings in U-square!


----------



## blueberryjam

Lunchtime today @ Prive, Keppel Marina in SG

35cm Fuchsia Ostrich Birkin


----------



## baghag21

At a multi-label store's official opening:

32cm Violet Croc Kelly Sellier ()
25cm Black Box Kelly Sellier (super cute!!)
Ficelle lizard KP
Ombre lizard KP
Orange swift (?) KP
25cm Rouge Lizard Birkin
30cm Beige Rose / Natural Ostrich Birkin
35cm Black Croc / Fuschia strap Birkin
Rouge H box Jige


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 10th April in Takashimaya;

1. Rouge SO Kelly PHW on a lady going up the escalator
2. Rouge 25cm Croc birkin PHW on a lady in a white dress


----------



## geminisparklers

Today in the Apple Store at Wheelock Place, Sg

A lady with a 35 Orange Birkin(spotted by DD)...


----------



## dreamdoll

Spotted by DH yesterday at Ngee Ann City, SG 

25 black birkin togo
35 soleil birkin togo


----------



## Lutz

At the races in Hong Kong...30 Birkin matt black nilo PHW


----------



## Hermesforlife

At Riverside NJ the strangest black soft material looking birkin style bag. I wasn't fast enough to get a picture. The hardware was gleaming and it did stand out but such a strange looking bag.


----------



## Hermesforlife

And just spotted a creamy white 35 birkin. Some sort of textured leather or possibly ostrich. All morning its been LV now its getting fun!


----------



## Perfect Day

30 Birkin matt black nilo PHW - drooooooooool - nice find


----------



## fashionistaO

mousse birdie
ciel marwari PM
nilo black birkin 
poriron kelly croc long wallet
bougainvillea 35/B/PHW w/ b-color etoupe bougainvillea dogon wallet
croc amethyst lindy and dogon and matching CDC/PHW w/ bottes scarf
vert fonce box kelly


----------



## IFFAH

*10th April 10'*

In SG,


@ Hermes Liat Towers,


Tania Lee (manager of Hermes) w/Barenia Tour de Cou Necklace
30 Himalaya Croc B DHW
30 Braise Croc B DHW

@ Hermes VIP Room,

35 Vermillion Swift B PHW




Female & Nuyou Catwalk held @ Paragon w/participating labels such as alldressedup/Etro/Aigner etc


30 Vert Anis Togo B PHW
30 Vert Anis Ostrich B PHW
28 Noir Boxcalf Kelly PHW
40 Noir Togo B PHW
42 Etoupe Shoulder B PHW


Shabnam Melwani-Reis Gris Claire Matte Croc 35B PHW & Noir Collier de Chien Bracelet PHW

David Gan H noir leather cap

Dexter Ng Bleu Abysse Lindy Voyage & bracelets

Johnny Khoo Noir Kelly

Jeremy Tan 24/24 noir Sikkim bag

Clarence Lee Hermes hat & bracelets


----------



## tesi

yesterday at madison hermes;
birkins, all 35's:  black phw, blue abysse phw, jaune ghw 

on madison in the 60's: birkins; 35 black phw , 30 white ghw, 35 gold ghw

grand central: birkin 35 gris tourterelle-

i am certain i missed many more...


----------



## jeyatlin

Yesterday at Tysons Corner Galleria- Neiman Marcus black togo birkin ghw

Today at the same store, different section, a gold togo birkin phw


----------



## birkin101

Yesterday, at Yorkville T.O - dark blue Birkin 35 PH sitting on a bench (what s stunner!)

Today X-Large Black Birkin, probably 50-ish, at Dimmy's Restaurant


----------



## lvpiggy

CL subforum ladies had a meetup in NYC last weekend - looks like some H snuck into the photo on the lower right! (^(oo)~)

that's *laurayuki*'s 30cm fjord, and 25cm ficelle lizzie owned by yours truly (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lulilu

Yesterday, at Penn Station in NY, a lovely young blond woman carrying a huge orange bag from H -- one of us maybe?  (her purse was LV, but not for long I imagine)


----------



## periogirl28

Today at scientific conference

35 matte croc black Birkin PHW (lady in white Chanel jacket)

La Femme GM shawl (on me)


----------



## pyrexia

Tonight, at the opening of Chicago the musical: 

25 Bleu Abysse/BDP Birkin
30 Black togo Birkin


----------



## PANda_USC

Yesterday on 4th and Howard in San Francisco

-30 Potiron PHW Birkin


----------



## dreamdoll

At a Japanese restaurant in town
30 Birkin Blue Jean togo PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

v well love 35 black croc/ghw on WS


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 11am~1pm-ish
Singapore;
: Black birkin 25cm with PHW on a lady dressed in a black dress with white detailings at Takashimaya
: H clic clac bracelet in Pink with GHW on a teenage girl carrying a black Chanel GST tote at Takashimaya


----------



## PANda_USC

Today was a Birkin-filled day at Neiman Marcus in downtown San Francisco, ^_^. Was that any of you ladies on tPF that I saw?!?!?

Shoe floor(2nd floor?): woman spotted wearing a *black* togo birkin 35cm GHW, another woman spotted wearing a *graphite* clemence birkin 30cm PHW

Ground floor: woman spotted wearing a *black* clemence birkin 35cm PHW


----------



## jedimaster

tesi said:


> grand central: birkin 35 gris tourterelle-



A blonde waiting for the 4/5/6?


----------



## Hermesaholic

jedimaster said:


> A blonde waiting for the 4/5/6?




hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## IFFAH

17 Apr 10

4th Anniversary of Butter Factory


Actress, Phyllis Quek w/Chanel Black Classic Flap.

Orange Bolide Clutch
25 White Matte Croc KP GHW
Barenia Good Lock Clutch
Orange Epsom Constance GHW w/Braided H Scarves
30 Noir Matte Croc B PHW
Rose de Mer Necklace
Kelly 2 Watch w/Balenciaga Sanguine Bracelet
Vintage Triple Constance Belts in Barenia/White/Noir Boxcalf


----------



## IFFAH

Thought of posting here,

Credits to: http://brieuc75.numeriblog.fr/soundtracktomylife/page/2/



Noir Boxcalf Kelly GHW










Vert Claire Epsom Kelly GHW, Medor Watch GHW








Noir Togo B PHW w/Noir Veau Doblis Carmen Charm


----------



## IFFAH

Miel Croc B PHW








Noir Clemence Victoria Fourre-Tout








Noir Boxcalf Kelly GHW








Bleu de Prusse Togo B PHW








Etoupe Togo B PHW


----------



## IFFAH

Right now, live telecast,

Star Awards 2010 Part 1

Fann Wong in Hermes Jumpsuit w/Hermes White Blazer


----------



## tesi

spring lake, new jersey  (the fashionable jersey shore)
blue jean evelyne on a young mom with two precious little girls


----------



## IceEarl

Yesterday spotted at Central, Hong Kong

Gris T Birkin at Chanel






Etoupe GP outside Chanel






I think this is a H ? ... in Bleu Jean, at Cova


----------



## Hermesforlife

H fest on the UES today.
On 5th Ave
Blue 28 kelly textured leather, 
brown 35 box kelly, 
Black box kelly ghw 32 on 5th ave
30? dark blue bolide outside Saks
30 black togo or clemence Birkin with PHW in bloomingdales, 
35 Black togo or clemence Birkin in Saks


----------



## dreamdoll

*iceEarl*, great spy pics!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

*IceEarl*, speechless!!!!! :lolots:

This morning at The Landmark, Central, Hong Kong: matte croc bleu de prusse 34cm Lindy


----------



## loves

iceearl fab pics!


----------



## sparklyprincess

PANda_USC said:


> Today was a Birkin-filled day at Neiman Marcus in downtown San Francisco, ^_^. Was that any of you ladies on tPF that I saw?!?!?
> 
> Ground floor: woman spotted wearing a *black* clemence birkin 35cm PHW


 
This could have been me, if it was 7 days earlier. I was there the previous saturday


----------



## sydspy

IceEarl said:


> Yesterday spotted at Central, Hong Kong
> 
> Gris T Birkin at Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Etoupe GP outside Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is a H ? ... in Bleu Jean, at Cova



love all those spy shots............thanks "IceEarl" .........The bag in the last picture looks like a Vespa.........I guess.........


----------



## dreamdoll

Spy pic taken in town last week, 35 birkin etoupe togo phw


----------



## ryomat

Great shots!* IceEarl *


----------



## Prada_Princess

Miel Croc B PHW - wow wow wow - love it


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday in Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia: A 25 Ciel Birkin, phw
Yesterday in the Hermes store at King of Prussia (just before I bought it): A 30 orange togo Birkin, phw --reveal will be tomorrow


----------



## fashionistaO

*Madam Bijoux *.. oOT! congrats in advance


----------



## IceEarl

Thanks ladies and sydspy ;p yes, I think it's called the vespa 

I love taken spy shots...lol ... and it is so easy in Central, every corner you turn, you see an H


----------



## perlerare

IceEarl said:


> Thanks ladies and sydspy ;p yes, I think it's called the vespa
> 
> I love taken spy shots...lol ... and it is so easy in Central, every corner you turn, you see an H




Looks like an OMIMAITOU to me.....


----------



## IceEarl

Oh thanks* perlerare* ;p


----------



## graycat5

Nice job, *IceEarl* - I love spy photos!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Today at Pacific Place, Hong Kong:

Special combo Birkin - ciel at front panel, soleil on the sides, and handle and straps are gold


----------



## Roxane

Singapore
Ikea @ Alexandra Road ~ 3 pm:

32 cm retourne Kelly in dalmatian with silver-palladium hardware  on a younger lady with her mother

Similar to this 28 with gold hardware from Loire Kobe's website:


----------



## tesi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Yesterday in Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia: A 25 Ciel Birkin, phw
> Yesterday in the Hermes store at King of Prussia (just before I bought it): A 30 orange togo Birkin, phw --reveal will be tomorrow



too bad i missed you.  i was at both of those locations yesterday, but not with a ciel birkin.
congratulations!!!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Gold birkin Greenwich CT. Couldn't see size or hardware properly.


----------



## fashionistaO

today @ H Madison *LGA82* .. but I recognized bonbon first  

25B/gold/GHW ..

2nd floor/RTW .. 

30B/Black/PHW
32BBK

Scarves counter ..

well just too taken w/ bonbon to notice the crowded counters


----------



## dharma

tesi said:


> too bad i missed you.  i was at both of those locations yesterday, but not with a ciel birkin.
> congratulations!!!



Funny, I was there also but with my ciel 30. Too bad, we could of all had a lovely lunch!

Congrats, Madame Bijoux!

Had a nice conversation yesterday with a woman in town carrying an orange birkin. I was with my daughter and my whippets...anyone here?


----------



## veeleigh

H SF yesterday:

orange 32 kelly
blue jean epsom? 32 kelly rigide
gold picotin


----------



## tesi

dharma said:


> Funny, I was there also but with my ciel 30. Too bad, we could of all had a lovely lunch!
> 
> Congrats, Madame Bijoux!
> 
> Had a nice conversation yesterday with a woman in town carrying an orange birkin. I was with my daughter and my whippets...anyone here?



ok girls- we need to make plans!


----------



## Notorious Pink

There is a local restaurant DH and I go to sometimes during the week, and I always see H there. Last night, at the table next to me - I really don't know what size it was, it looked so big compared to my 30, but I don't think it was 40, so I guess it was 35 - 35cm Birkin in Blue de Prusse, togo or clemence, GHW. She had a vintage pink Voitures Nouvelles tied to it.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh, by the way, I'll be stopping by Madison this afternoon with DS#1.


----------



## olive519

It was just torture yesterday, as my last birkin is on consignment, I see the most beautiful 35cm bleu Brighton with ghw clemence birkin at SAKS NYC on a tall buttery brunette...it was so floppy and worn and gorgeous and powdery purply blue... Oh le sigh


----------



## WingNut

In Vegas this weekend:

What looked like the new Bouganveillier 35cm Birkin with PH (could have been togo or clemence, couldn't tell) on a well-dressed lady on the Tram to Crystal City.

At Barneys: 40cm(?) Shadow Birkin in a tabac-camel color!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in New York City:
In the lobby of the Pierre Hotel: A 35 black clemence Birkin,GHW
At 59th & 5th: A 30 Parchemin Birkin, ghw
At 50th & 5th: A 30 black Birkin, GHW
At 47th & 5th: A 35 Vert Olive Birkin, GHW and a 25 Gris Tourtelle Birkin, GHW


----------



## fashionistaO

saw a ponyed-tailed brunette wearing her very new bougainvillea 28/jyp and carrying a garment bag and disappearing into the Metro on 5th Ave.


----------



## victoriasu

Hiya, just a quick question on purchases at vegas hermes.
do they allow vat/tax refund for tourists?
thanks


----------



## Gracemnot

WingNut said:


> In Vegas this weekend:
> 
> What looked like the new Bouganveillier 35cm Birkin with PH (could have been togo or clemence, couldn't tell) on a well-dressed lady on the Tram to Crystal City.
> 
> At Barneys: 40cm(?) Shadow Birkin in a tabac-camel color!


 

Oh my! That sounds like such fun. What great sightings. I'd love to see either IRL.


----------



## fashionistaO

strolling in the park

orange 30/B/GHW GM in Les Giraffes(name?sp?) .. see a spine so thinking CdC
K/35/GHW/blk matte croc walking alongside wearing b/w Boucle jacket and skirt, boulduc mousseline as a top.


----------



## Queenie

Jamie Cuaca with her friends



30 Tangerine Ostrich Birkin GHW



A Japanese guy's White/Black birkin PHW






He was trying out a Tri-Colour Birkin. Colours look like Vert Anis, Gris T and Etoupe from far



Sorry for the poor quality as they were captured using my BB phone.


----------



## pyrexia

You are such a great spy, *Queenie*! I need to learn from you


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 30/4/10
Singapore

ION Orchard;
At the touch screen directory opposite Sephora;
3 ladies together;
- 30cm Ostrich Birkin in Gold (couldn't see the hardware)
- 30cm Eutope Birkin with PHW
- 32cm Tri-Color kelly (eutope, black, and one more color...)
All dressed very stylishly.

Kinokuniya @ Takashimaya;
- Black birkin with twillies on the handles (can't see the hardware), on a lady wearing sport shoes and shorts.


----------



## IFFAH

What color is it, Queenie?







Yest,

Ngee Ann City, SG 

26 Bleu Abysse Matte Croc Lindy PHW

Kokon To Zai After Party

30 Noir Alligator PHW
White CDC PHW, White KDT, White Swift Kelly Pochette PHW


----------



## IFFAH

@ NAC & Marchesa Show, SG

Noir Boxcalf Kelly Cut PHW (Indonesian owner in LRD w/grey-red high cut socks)
28 Barenia Kelly PHW
Noir Clic-Clac GHW





A special B on a gracious socialite,

similar to loire-kobe


----------



## periogirl28

Wow those are fab spy pics *Queenie*!


----------



## fashionistaO

wow .. you can see all that with this pic!?! 



IFFAH said:


> What color is it, Queenie?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yest,
> 
> Ngee Ann City, SG
> 
> 26 Bleu Abysse Matte Croc Lindy PHW
> 
> Kokon To Zai After Party
> 
> 30 Noir Alligator PHW
> White CDC PHW, White KDT, White Swift Kelly Pochette PHW


----------



## IFFAH

^I believed behind the birkin, it's another Hermes bag?


----------



## Hermesforlife

30 dark birkin ghw soho house meatpacking dist. It was so dark I couldn't tell the colour.


----------



## sydspy

spotted this group of ladies on Elizabeth St, Syney............literally stone throw from H Sydney........ha ha ha..........


----------



## pyrexia

AllDressedUp show at Audi Fashion Festival: 

45 Rouge Garrance Birkin with long handles
Soleil Kelly with twilly on handles (couldn't see size or leather)
25 Ficelle Lizard Birkin
35 Black Birkin with Panda keychain
30 Etoupe Togo Birkin PHW x2
Gris T Kelly
Bleu Thalassa Birkin with contrast stitching
23 Rouge H Constance GHW w/La Femme shawl tied onto it
30 Ostrich Birkin bi-color vert anis (and a light green for the side panels)

... and definitely a few others I missed


----------



## IFFAH

2 sightings from Roberto Cavalli Now, 


Ficelle Lizard KP PHW
Sesame Lizard KP PHW


----------



## IFFAH

@ St. Regis Cavalli Dinner,


Pelouse Croc KP PHW


----------



## birkin101

at Ciao Restaurant Yorkville T.O during lunch time

- 35 Birkin in some sort of dark rich Brown color (an older lady was sitting with her gay friend) at a table next to mine

- 35 Black Birkin ( a girl with dark hair came in with her girlfriend and sat down nearby)

Almost forgot....another sighting a few days ago in Yorkvile as well

- 40 White Birkin on bf's friend


----------



## Hermesforlife

today 57th bet 5th and madison 35 black birkin ghw.
Spring street Soho 35 gold birkin getting into a cab.
dark maroon colour 35 cm birkin on woman walking a dog
35cm bougainvillxxxxx sp?? birkin phw walking with a gentleman.


----------



## Roxane

Singapore
Jelita Shopping Centre @ rush hour

@ Guardian Pharmacy
35 retourne Kelly in Chocolate? swift? PHW

@ Cold Storage
35 sellier Kelly in black CDC GHW


----------



## Hermesforlife

35cm black birkin ghw in Hoboken NJ.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday evening at a party at Cartier's King of Prussia store:
A 35 Rouge Vif clemence Birkin, gold hardware
A 35 Gris Tourtelle clemence Birkin, gold hardware


----------



## Jadeite

@HK Parklane hotel

32 brique Kelly phw
35 Fuschia birkin phw ...stunning stunning stunning!!!
35 gold birkin phw and 35 BA (or some deep blue) birkin ghw

very intoxicated after all these sightings...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Singapore;

@ Mandarin Gallery
 : Lady with her caucasian friend carrying a rouge PHW/GHW (Couldn't see properly) 30cm birkin
 : Lady in Roberto Cavali with chocolate PHW 30cm birkin

@ Takashimaya; Emernegildo Zegna
 : Lady with 45cm light brown clemence birkin with GHW/PHW (Couldn't see properly) buying something.


----------



## loves

@ngee ann city, up the escalator (again, i only spot escalators when i'm standing still) heading towards Zara
bleu jean birkin 30, leather togo or clemence, she was too far away for me to spot leather or hw. boy i love blue jean

 @takashimaya Hermes
etoupe birkin 30 with breloque phw

gorgeous amethyst croc kelly dog phw on a lovely owner


----------



## olive519

Today in the MoMa garden in NYC, 35cm raisin clemence Birkin with phw, on a cute Asian young woman, then outside an amazing 35cm barenia birkin with ghw, sigh, on a distinguished looking mature woman.


----------



## fashionistaO

*olive *.. I bet you were carrying an H bag too .. hehe^


----------



## olive519

Oiy, with my current lifestyle, a very chic garden party overflowing with chewy toys... And some teething biscuits....

Also almost forgot! A gorgeous young europeany looking young lady with an Ombre phw CDC, very striking both of them


----------



## fashionistaO

sounds like you have everything down to a science^ .. kudos!


----------



## gem

United Square, Singapore

Shoulder Birkin II in Alezan (if i am wrong, then it will be tabac or ochre) clemence with PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

@ dinner, Black croc constance(vintage) on a new mum, a 32/Kelly/Amethyst shiny on a new mum,  25/HIM croc on a young asian in very casual whites and pearls sitting next to her DGM w/ 30 BA croc and tonal cardi set ensemble w/ Lanvin bib necklace.  The men were in H ties and belts, guessing shoes too.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Black birkin togo or clemence ghw 2nd floor of Barneys
Outside barneys 30cm black bolide. Looked v elegant.
Red 35 cm birkin ghw carried by an asian guy walking by H mad ave
Inside H mad 2 30cm crocs dark green and dark brown. Also a lizard 30 cm birkin. Can't remember the colour. 3 were together.


----------



## nattie1020

in Smith Haven Mall in long island. pink and green combo. i stopped and told her i loved it amd guessed right that it was 35cm. we complimented each other, but i punked out to ask her for a picture...


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, Singapore;

@ Mandarin Gallery
- Lady with Gold birkin with PHW with a single twilly wrapped around the front handle with her husband(?)

@ Takashimaya
- Girl with red(bright red) kelly with GHW
- Lady with bi/tri-color birkin in Chanel
- Lady with her young daughter with a brown croc (square symbol) 25cm birkin
- Lady with bougainvillea evelyn


----------



## ariluvya21

Today at Ruhlmann's in NYC while lunching with my family:

Parchemin Shoulder Birkin PHW
Etoupe Togo Birkin 30 PHW

Several scarves and shawls!

And of course, my own Fjord Birkin 35 PHW!


----------



## Queenie

*IFFAH*, sorry it was too far. I couldn't see the colours.

Forum Singapore
Black Croc Constance PHW, Rouge Clic Clac and Enamel Bangle
35 Cafe Clemence Birkin PHW
Toile Garden Party GM

Esplanade
30 Black Croc Birkin GHW


----------



## bagprincessA

It's actually............ 

Forum Singapore
Black Croc Constance GHW(vintage), Rouge Clic Clac and Enamel Bangle
35 Cafe Clemence Birkin PHW 
Toile Garden Party GM

Esplanade
30 Black Croc Birkin GHW


----------



## Queenie

^I knew you're a tpfer! Thanks for the correction.


----------



## periogirl28

So strange in 2 days I have seen in the same etoupe-like colour in

25 shiny croc (Wheelock)
30 ostrich (Paragon) and 
35 shiny croc (Taka Hermes)

What colour is this?


----------



## Julide

*Periogirl28* Could it be Gris Elephant?


----------



## ariluvya21

Black PHW Shoulder Birkin - it looked Clemence but I was too far away to be able to tell.  I was walking on the overpass above the train tracks in my town and the girl carrying the bag was down below waiting for the train!  But I spotted that bag out of the corner of my eye!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Yesterday, 11th May, Singapore;

- @ Mandarin Gallery


----------



## Julide

^^^^^I love this pic!!The one handled twilly is!!!!
Aslo I lovelove her bracelt!!


----------



## isabellam

I must live under a rock, because I finally saw my first Birkin in the wild.   

I was at my local grocery store, and there, in the baking goods aisle, a woman sauntered past carrying a coffee-colored birkin.  I stared, probably slack-jawed, probably drooling.  All we ever get 'round these parts are Coach and Vera Bradley, at best.


----------



## fashionistaO

Soho yesterday: 35/B Amethyst shiny croc on a stiletto heels size 00 .. gorgeous .. but the weather forecast was very windy few days .. 
I hope she was using the B as an anchor.


----------



## fashionistaO

*ditto *



Julide said:


> ^^^^^I love this pic!!The one handled twilly is!!!!
> Aslo I lovelove her bracelt!!


----------



## birkingirl

periogirl28 said:


> So strange in 2 days I have seen in the same etoupe-like colour in
> 
> 25 shiny croc (Wheelock)
> 30 ostrich (Paragon) and
> 35 shiny croc (Taka Hermes)
> 
> What colour is this?


 

I would appreciate help in identifying this color as well. I've seen something similar but haven't been able to figure it out as my local store does not carry swatches. 

TIA


----------



## IFFAH

:coolpics: *balenciaga-boy!*


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> *Periogirl28* Could it be Gris Elephant?


 
Funny thing is the lady with the croc was wearing a Gris Elephant CDC with the bag, it didn't look the same. The CDC was darker and more grey.


----------



## periogirl28

Tonight at BV opening Ion
28 BBK sellier GHW 
25 ombre lizard Birkin with ombre lizard CDC
35 Bougainvilla togo Birkin
30 matte black croc Birkin
30 shiny havanne? croc Birkin
30 Blue Jean togo Birkin
Matte black croc KP


----------



## nattie1020

fashionistaO said:


> Soho yesterday: 35/B Amethyst shiny croc on a stiletto heels size 00 .. gorgeous .. but the weather forecast was very windy few days ..
> I hope she was using the B as an anchor.


 
that remark would definately be a spoof take if i were drinking water...


----------



## ms piggy

periogirl28 said:


> Tonight at BV opening Ion
> 28 BBK sellier GHW
> 25 ombre lizard Birkin with ombre lizard CDC
> 35 Bougainvilla togo Birkin
> 30 matte black croc Birkin
> 30 shiny havanne? croc Birkin
> 30 Blue Jean togo Birkin
> Matte black croc KP



I missed the Ombre Birkin!


----------



## jenyi

bellavita, taipei
35 shiny miel croc birkin
35 white togo birkin
30 gris t/graphite/black ostrich birkin
small matte pink croc lindy (carried by owner of bellavita, Mrs. Liang)
35 black epsom birkin


----------



## perlerare

Grocery store late afternoon :

Birkin 35 light gray matte croc  ....and YES it was real.
_I saw this lady before ...she has the most fantasmabulous bags ! _


----------



## nattie1020

^^^^^


----------



## lvpiggy

periogirl28 said:


> So strange in 2 days I have seen in the same etoupe-like colour in
> 
> 25 shiny croc (Wheelock)
> 30 ostrich (Paragon) and
> 35 shiny croc (Taka Hermes)
> 
> What colour is this?


 
when you say etoupe-like . . . in what ways does it differ from etoupe? darker, lighter? different undertone?


----------



## fashionistaO

yes, should have warned DH to put his drink down^^



nattie1020 said:


> that remark would definately be a spoof take if i were drinking water...


----------



## periogirl28

lvpiggy said:


> when you say etoupe-like . . . in what ways does it differ from etoupe? darker, lighter? different undertone?


 
Lighter than Clemence and slightly yellow. Also colours look different in shiny croc as opposed to matte togo/clemence/swift.

*lvpiggy* love your rouge croc B!


----------



## lvpiggy

periogirl28 said:


> Lighter than Clemence and slightly yellow. Also colours look different in shiny croc as opposed to matte togo/clemence/swift.
> 
> *lvpiggy* love your rouge croc B!


 
thank you! (^(oo)^)v

could it have been poussiere maybe? or ficelle? i know both those colours show very differently on different skins . . . i'm assuming it's not griolet since you said slightly yellow (^(oo)^)`


----------



## periogirl28

Seen these 2 colours IRL, stunning but not the same. Wonder if this is a new colour and batch just came out...


----------



## ariluvya21

I hit the jackpot today with wildlife.  

41st btw 6th and B'way: Red Shiney Croc Birkin 35 GHW and a Rouge Garrance Clemence Bolide 37.  The girl was so petite she was wearing it on her shoulder!

36th and 6th: Toile and gold Epsom Birkin 30 GHW

And of course...my very own wildlife.  Today I wore the Vert Veronese Fjord Jypsiere 34 PHW


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 14th May, Singapore;

@ Takashimaya
- gold picotin MM
- poitron picotin PM
- poitron toile+leather garden party PM
- 35cm Gold Birkin GHW on a young korean girl opposite On Pedder
- 30cm Bleu Abyss Birkin PHW on a lady in Chanel NAC
- 25cm Toile+Leather (color of the leather is kinda towards yellow+gold+brown Birkin GHW on a lady waiting for her purchase in Chanel NAC
- 30cm Lagoon Lindy on a lady trying a bag in Chanel NAC
- 32cm(?) Blue Jean Kelly with twilly on the handle purchasing something from Hermes
- Constance belt in blue jean on a lady with her husband in Hermes Taka
- 35cm Birkin PHW in black on a lady wearing a Balmain(?) blazer
- gold lindy 30cm on a lady


----------



## lulilu

Penn Station NYC in the first class lounge -- lovely lady with a BJ birkin.


----------



## pursenality

That's quite an H sighting!



balenciaga-boy said:


> Today, 14th May, Singapore;
> 
> @ Takashimaya
> - gold picotin MM
> - poitron picotin PM
> - poitron toile+leather garden party PM
> - 35cm Gold Birkin GHW on a young korean girl opposite On Pedder
> - 30cm Bleu Abyss Birkin PHW on a lady in Chanel NAC
> - 25cm Toile+Leather (color of the leather is kinda towards yellow+gold+brown Birkin GHW on a lady waiting for her purchase in Chanel NAC
> - 30cm Lagoon Lindy on a lady trying a bag in Chanel NAC
> - 32cm(?) Blue Jean Kelly with twilly on the handle purchasing something from Hermes
> - Constance belt in blue jean on a lady with her husband in Hermes Taka
> - 35cm Birkin PHW in black on a lady wearing a Balmain(?) blazer
> - gold lindy 30cm on a lady


----------



## balenciaga-boy

pursenality said:


> That's quite an H sighting!



There were many more, but I can't remember all of them.. 
I guess Friday's the day where the birkins come out to play...


----------



## IFFAH

*balenciaga-boy*, I'm out in Orchard the whole day! I spot about 7 bags only. It's a Lindy day, all hand-held.


@ Four Season's Hotel

Club 21 Women's:
30 Pink Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in Miharayasuhiro from head-toe)


@ Wisma Atria

Jayson Brundson:
Chocolate Gulliver Vibrato Plume PHW  


@ Mandarin Gallery 

La Putri Jewellery:
Violet Tadelakt Constance 23 GHW (spot Alexander Mcqueen Angel's Wings ring on owner's finger)


Within 10 mins arnd 6pm,

@ Taka 1st Lvl

Outside Hermes:
30 Poussiere Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in white lace top w/jeans walking with boyfriend)

Inside Kate Spade:
35 Noir Boxcalf B GHW (owner w/Cole Haan heels & Zara dress)


Arnd Cosmetics Counters:
30 Noir Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in black)


@ NAC

Chanel:
30 Noir Clemence Lindy PHW (Owner from HK in mini denim jacket)


Paragon, NAC, Taka & ION is still the playground of H.


----------



## Lune de Miel

Last night in Philadelphia (we don't get too many sightings around here!) 32cm gold togo Kelly, GHW; orange epsom Evelyne. I was so excited  Any of you lovely ladies?


----------



## balenciaga-boy

IFFAH said:


> *balenciaga-boy*, I'm out in Orchard the whole day! I spot about 7 bags only. It's a Lindy day, all hand-held.



Oooo I was there till about 4-ish...
yes, Taka, ION and Mandarin is like a safari...


----------



## fashionistaO

*WOW IFFAH* .. are these places close by .. sounds like you lucked out^ .. 



IFFAH said:


> *balenciaga-boy*, I'm out in Orchard the whole day! I spot about 7 bags only. It's a Lindy day, all hand-held.
> 
> 
> @ Four Season's Hotel
> 
> Club 21 Women's:
> 30 Pink Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in Miharayasuhiro from head-toe)
> 
> 
> @ Wisma Atria
> 
> Jayson Brundson:
> Chocolate Gulliver Vibrato Plume PHW
> 
> 
> @ Mandarin Gallery
> 
> La Putri Jewellery:
> Violet Tadelakt Constance 23 GHW (spot Alexander Mcqueen Angel's Wings ring on owner's finger)
> 
> 
> Within 10 mins arnd 6pm,
> 
> @ Taka 1st Lvl
> 
> Outside Hermes:
> 30 Poussiere Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in white lace top w/jeans walking with boyfriend)
> 
> Inside Kate Spade:
> 35 Noir Boxcalf B GHW (owner w/Cole Haan heels & Zara dress)
> 
> 
> Arnd Cosmetics Counters:
> 30 Noir Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in black)
> 
> 
> @ NAC
> 
> Chanel:
> 30 Noir Clemence Lindy PHW (Owner from HK in mini denim jacket)
> 
> 
> Paragon, NAC, Taka & ION is still the playground of H.


----------



## IFFAH

^It's all within the Orchard district. We have 3 mega shopping malls all within next to one another. 

ION is next to Wisma Atria followed by NAC. Taka is a joint building with NAC. Four Seasons Hotel is close to Liat, walk underground from ION to Wheelock Place, then walk all the way to Hilton Shopping Gallery. There's an escalator from Hilton to Club 21 Womens @ Four Seasons. It's very convenient now with all the undeground links, away from the sun.


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday at Hyatt Singapore
Matte Black PHW 35 Croc Birkin (high society lady)

Takashimaya
Shiny Poussiere PHW 35 Croc Birkin (blonde owner)


----------



## ariluvya21

Corner Mercer and Spring St:  Pink Epsom Bolide


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 15th May, Singapore;

- Gold lindy 30cm @ Holland village on a lady buying bread in provence bakery
- Herline tote orange+white PM on a lady walking towards Fosters Cafe @ Holland Village


----------



## IFFAH

15th May, SG


Around 9+pm,

Paragon, outside Muji

35 Poussiere Clemence B PHW w/Omnibus twillies on handles 


Later on @ La Maison next to Mimolette, "Midnight Shift" event

GoodLock Clutch in Noir
Argente Pallad Enamel Bangle


----------



## pyrexia

Today in Ngee Ann City: 

35 Gris T Birkin
34 Black Lindy
35 Black Birkin GHW
30 Etoupe Birkin
Bleu Abysse SBII
Pink all-leather Garden Party


----------



## loves

today in ngee ann city
35 fucshia or some pink croc, i'm not good with colors in exotics
30 gold birkin in a shoe store
both hw were not facing me


----------



## cayenne-pepper

V&A Museum today:  Grace Kelly's KELLY :lolots:

Spy pic!


----------



## MonsacHermes

*Cayenne-Pepper*: this is amazing, the best sighting of all!


----------



## lolakitten

Toronto / Yorkville area - lots of birkins - all black w/ gold hw (25cm, a couple 35cms, a 30 & a big one - 40?), and one rather mangled looking gold 35cm hanging off an overstuffed stroller


----------



## Poshhoney

Friday Nice airport- etoupe garden party
Yesterday Louis Vuitton Cannes - lagoon swift 30 birkin phw
on La Croisette - beige 35 birkin phw 
today Eden-Roc Hotel du Cap White clemence picotin on a v chic lady with a sunhat
Brighton blue (?) Evelyn on a lady in a stripy dress. 
I will attach the picture when I get back!


----------



## ariluvya21

While wondering around NYC yesterday, I saw SO MANY H bags.  I passed several gold Birkins in 30 and 35 sizes.  And several Barenia/Toile Birkins, also in 30 and 35.  I guess the colors I saw out and about completely signifiy Spring!  I also saw a Vert Cru Birkin 35 (so bright and beautiful) on a woman wearing a tennis outfit while walking her little dog on Lexington Ave.  And I saw the most gorgeous Togo Blue Jean Kelly with contrast stitching.  Everything I saw was GORGEOUS!  I wish I had the guts to yank out my phone and take photos of their bags on the down low!


----------



## hclubfan

ariluvya21 said:


> While wondering around NYC yesterday, I saw SO MANY H bags.  I passed several gold Birkins in 30 and 35 sizes.  And several Barenia/Toile Birkins, also in 30 and 35.  I guess the colors I saw out and about completely signifiy Spring!  I also saw a Vert Cru Birkin 35 (so bright and beautiful) on a woman wearing a tennis outfit while walking her little dog on Lexington Ave.  And I saw the most gorgeous Togo Blue Jean Kelly with contrast stitching.  Everything I saw was GORGEOUS!  I wish I had the guts to yank out my phone and take photos of their bags on the down low!



Birkin-watching is so much fun in NYC *ariluvya21!*  I've never seen so many as I do when I'm in NY...great people/H-watching!


----------



## dreamdoll

Tons of Birkins sighted in Paris...

On the street
Ciel matte croc 30 phw
Black swift 35 phw
Etoupe swift 35 phw
Green croc kelly 32 phw (carried by a man!)

In Chanel
Yellow shiny croc 30 phw (not sure which yellow)

In George V
Black shiny croc 35 phw

In LV Champs-Elysees
Parchemin togo 35 phw

In Roger Vivier
Bougainviller clemence 30 phw






At FSH
Orange togo 35 phw
Gris T togo 30 phw
Blue Jean togo 35 phw
Rouge Garrance togo 35 phw

At CDG
Black swift 35 ghw (stunner!)
Gold bolide epsom ghw


----------



## lvpiggy

cayenne-pepper said:


> V&A Museum today: Grace Kelly's KELLY :lolots:
> 
> Spy pic!


----------



## Queenie

dreamdoll said:


> At CDG
> Black swift 35 ghw (stunner!)
> Gold bolide epsom ghw


What great sighting, *DD*! Hope you're having fun.

This looks like a 40 to me. Stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Wow I've never seen so much H wildlife in Paris, *DD* you are very lucky!


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks dear! Hmm perhaps it's a 40? The lady was round about my height and I thought it looked like a 35 on her, seemingly how a 35 would look on me, lol! 



Queenie said:


> What great sighting, *DD*! Hope you're having fun.
> 
> This looks like a 40 to me. Stunning!


 
A, lol neither have I, perhaps more birkins come out in May 



periogirl28 said:


> Wow I've never seen so much H wildlife in Paris, *DD* you are very lucky!


----------



## loves

lovely pics ddoll

cayenne, the "sighting" of kelly's kelly is fab!


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday 313 Somerset 
Birkin with pink mink? panel


----------



## juicyagogo

^ Oooh! I've seen that lady ard as well! Very unusual bag! =)


----------



## juicyagogo

WOW Babe! Great memory!!! 



dreamdoll said:


> Tons of Birkins sighted in Paris...
> 
> On the street
> Ciel matte croc 30 phw
> Black swift 35 phw
> Etoupe swift 35 phw
> Green croc kelly 32 phw (carried by a man!)
> 
> In Chanel
> Yellow shiny croc 30 phw (not sure which yellow)
> 
> In George V
> Black shiny croc 35 phw
> 
> In LV Champs-Elysees
> Parchemin togo 35 phw
> 
> In Roger Vivier
> Bougainviller clemence 30 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At FSH
> Orange togo 35 phw
> Gris T togo 30 phw
> Blue Jean togo 35 phw
> Rouge Garrance togo 35 phw
> 
> At CDG
> Black swift 35 ghw (stunner!)
> Gold bolide epsom ghw


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks S!



loves said:


> lovely pics ddoll
> 
> cayenne, the "sighting" of kelly's kelly is fab!


 
LOL 



juicyagogo said:


> WOW Babe! Great memory!!!


----------



## jeszica

*Dreamdol*l - wow thanx for sharing and hope you having a good time in Paris!


----------



## pyrexia

Wow *DD*! Love the spy pics and your memory is great! 

Am so envious that you're back in Paris again... are you there for something special?


----------



## sydspy

*DD*.........love the spy shots dear..........


----------



## dreamdoll

Thanks!!



jeszica said:


> *Dreamdol*l - wow thanx for sharing and hope you having a good time in Paris!


 
Lol, nothing special this trip, but the swatches made my day!! Are you headed up soon?



pyrexia said:


> Wow *DD*! Love the spy pics and your memory is great!
> 
> Am so envious that you're back in Paris again... are you there for something special?


 




sydspy said:


> *DD*.........love the spy shots dear..........


----------



## pyrexia

dreamdoll said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, nothing special this trip, but the swatches made my day!! Are you headed up soon?



Yup soon! 
Are the new swatches of rubis/iris already in??!!!  Can't wait to see them IRL!


----------



## dreamdoll

Posted pics in http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/sneak-peek-through-fall-winter-style-books-oh-566274-48.html



pyrexia said:


> Yup soon!
> Are the new swatches of rubis/iris already in??!!!  Can't wait to see them IRL!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Today at the taxi stand on Pedder Street, Central, Hong Kong:

37 Etoupe Bolide 
30 Bleu de Prusse Matt Croc Lindy


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 18th May, Singapore;

@ Takashimaya
- At the supermarket floor, lady with a Chocolate Constance with GHW buying snacks


----------



## p4r1s

Collins St, Melbourne

35 white birkin


----------



## Queenie

Taste Paradise, Ion

35 Gold Birkin PHW
GM Blue Jean Evelyn
Black Herbag
30 Etoupe Lindy


----------



## IFFAH

Changi Airport


30 Patinaed Barenia B GHW


----------



## balenciaga-boy

IFFAH said:


> Changi Airport
> 
> 
> 30 Patinaed Barenia B GHW



WOW  
IFFAH, the bag must be amazing


----------



## shopgirl bb

30 Lindy in Etoupe Clemence, outside Landmark, Central, Hong Kong


----------



## tesi

neiman marcus, king of prussia
35 black togo birkin phw


----------



## etoupebirkin

Black Box Drag bag in Crystal City

35 cm ciel (or another blue-gray) matte croc birkin at Bottega Veneta. STUNNING both the bag and her owner were gorgeous. She bought the large black cabat. I bought the medium "ink" cabat.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 21st May, Singapore;

@ Paragon
- Very light pink 25cm Ostrich birkin on a lady with her boyfriend

@ Wisma Atria
- Black birkin 30cm PHW on a lady wearing black

@ ION
- Blue Jean 25cm Birkin on a lady with her boyfriend
- In Louis Vuitton, a lady carrying a Jypsiere 37cm(?) with PHW in Gold wearing a scarf on her head


----------



## loves

ngee ann city sg @fendi
alezan jypsiere phw, not sure of size, should be 28
blue jean 35 phw
herbag, toile and some blue that i can't recognize, phw on a young korean tourist


----------



## cecicat

Madison Avenue and 60th (me running past them to the Mad Ave store), gold 35 ghw

Also, not a bag sighting, but at the Chanel on Madison, spotted a girl rocking a seriously stunning (and brave) look: dark jeans with a fuschia, gold and white Hermes scarf worn as one shouldered/bare back top!   Head turner for sure!


----------



## nattie1020

cecicat said:


> Madison Avenue and 60th (me running past them to the Mad Ave store), gold 35 ghw
> 
> Also, not a bag sighting, but at the Chanel on Madison, spotted a girl rocking a seriously stunning (and brave) look: dark jeans with a fuschia, gold and white Hermes scarf worn as one shouldered/bare back top!   Head turner for sure!



I have a gold 30cm ghw..... And was around madison and 60th today. Did carriage ride, apple store, and walked around 5th and Madison before heading to the store. 

What was your person wearing?


----------



## nattie1020

ariluvya21 said:


> While wondering around NYC yesterday, I saw SO MANY H bags.  I passed several gold Birkins in 30 and 35 sizes.  And several Barenia/Toile Birkins, also in 30 and 35.  I guess the colors I saw out and about completely signifiy Spring!  I also saw a Vert Cru Birkin 35 (so bright and beautiful) on a woman wearing a tennis outfit while walking her little dog on Lexington Ave.  And I saw the most gorgeous Togo Blue Jean Kelly with contrast stitching.  Everything I saw was GORGEOUS!  I wish I had the guts to yank out my phone and take photos of their bags on the down low!



I totally enjoy it too. I wonder if we saw each other...one day I'll work up the nerve to ask someone with Hermes if they are part of TPF


----------



## nattie1020

Walking to central park. Looked like a 35cm in blue jean


----------



## lvpiggy

cecicat said:


> Madison Avenue and 60th (me running past them to the Mad Ave store), gold 35 ghw
> 
> Also, not a bag sighting, but at the Chanel on Madison, spotted a girl rocking a seriously stunning (and brave) look: *dark jeans with a fuschia, gold and white Hermes scarf worn as one shouldered/bare back top! Head turner for sure*!


 

that sounds SO COOL b(^(oo)^)d


----------



## cecicat

nattie1020 said:


> I have a gold 30cm ghw..... And was around madison and 60th today. Did carriage ride, apple store, and walked around 5th and Madison before heading to the store.
> 
> What was your person wearing?



*nattie1020* - Hmm . . .I think my lady was wearing jeans, a tee and a longish sweater vest. Long straight brown hair. Her husband/boyfriend was wearing long basketball type shorts and sneakers. 

*lvpiggy* - It was pretty awesome.  Super daring. I had a secret thought that perhaps she might be a tpf-er, see this post and be encouraged to post an action pic of herself?  With instructions preferably?


----------



## IFFAH

*23 May 10, SG*


SPACE: A POP-UP CLUB, a charity event organised by Quissentially and Incognito w/HCA Hospice Care @ Klapsons, The Boutique Hotel feat. DJs Andrew, Angela Flame, Amanda Ling, Andrew T. & Ang Moh


30 Fauve Toile Lindy
23 Noir Shiny Croc Constance GHW
Vert Veronese Sac en Vie PHW
30 Blue Jean Togo B PHW
35 Naturel Vache Liagee Kelly PHW w/strap
Beaded Brides de Gala Orange/White


----------



## lvpiggy

cecicat said:


> *lvpiggy* - It was pretty awesome. Super daring. I had a secret thought that perhaps she might be a tpf-er, see this post and be encouraged to *post an action pic of herself? With instructions preferably?*


 
my thoughts precisely! \(^(oo)^)/


----------



## baghag21

IFFAH said:


> *23 May 10, SG*
> 
> 
> SPACE: A POP-UP CLUB, a charity event organised by Quissentially and Incognito w/HCA Hospice Care @ Klapsons, The Boutique Hotel feat. DJs Andrew, Angela Flame, Amanda Ling, Andrew T. & Ang Moh
> 
> 
> 30 Fauve Toile Lindy
> 23 Noir Shiny Croc Constance GHW
> Vert Veronese Sac en Vie PHW
> 30 Blue Jean Togo B PHW
> 35 Naturel Vache Liagee Kelly PHW w/strap
> Beaded Brides de Gala Orange/White


 
Also the following...
25 Rouge ??? Lizard Birkin
25 Rouge ??? Ostrich Birkin
Fuschia croc KP
Black swift KP


----------



## nattie1020

cecicat said:


> *nattie1020* - Hmm . . .I think my lady was wearing jeans, a tee and a longish sweater vest. Long straight brown hair. Her husband/boyfriend was wearing long basketball type shorts and sneakers.
> 
> *lvpiggy* - It was pretty awesome.  Super daring. I had a secret thought that perhaps she might be a tpf-er, see this post and be encouraged to post an action pic of herself?  With instructions preferably?



ha that wasn't me!!!! Lol


----------



## IFFAH

baghag21 said:


> Also the following...
> 25 Rouge ??? Lizard Birkin
> 25 Rouge ??? Ostrich Birkin
> Fuschia croc KP
> Black swift KP


 
baghag21, what a coincidence!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

23rd May, Singapore;

@ Takashimaya
- Lady and her friend with a poitron(orange) 25cm birkin with a matching clic clac color and her friend carrying a rouge birkin...not sure about the size.

@ ION
- Chinese lady with her SO shopping at Just Cavalli with her 40cm blue jean birkin GHW
- Young girl (16~18) in &#12518;&#12491;&#12463;&#12525;(Uniqulo) with her gold kelly 32cm GHW
- Lady in a dress with her gold birkin 30cm GHW in &#12518;&#12491;&#12463;&#12525; as well
- Little girl with a kelly pochette in poitron with GHW with her dad who's using his 'JFK' briefcase in black with PHW


----------



## Lutz

A stylish lady carrying 37 Bolide etoupe at Agnès b. le pain grillé in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong.


----------



## loves

balenciaga-boy said:


> 23rd May, Singapore;
> @ ION
> - Little girl with a kelly pochette in poitron with GHW with her dad who's using his 'JFK' briefcase in black with PHW


 
wow. lucky little girl


----------



## periogirl28

Today

Outside H Liat
35 Bougainvillea Togo Birkin PHW

Topshop Wisma
35 cognac? Ostrich Birkin with PHW worn with solitaire diamond earrings and ring approx 5 to 10 carats each! Bring on the bling.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 24th May, Singapore;

@ Shaw House
3 Lindy sightings all at once!!
- Lady with her SO carrying a Toile + Cream/Very light brown leather trim Lindy
- Lady and her friend; she's carrying a cafe/chocolate Lindy and her friend carried an Evelyn in poitron (orange) with a black/chocolate/cafe coloured strap

@ Wheelock Place
- Near Marks & Spencer, a lady using a blood red birkin 25/30cm birkin with PHW with the berloque charms


----------



## Poshhoney

Selfridges London C Louboutin 
Gold 32 PHW





Mount Street London C Louboutin 
32 Gris Tourterelle PHW 




Can you guess I was shoe shopping?!!


----------



## Sus

H boutique Bal Harbor, FL

35cm Birkin Blue Jean Togo
35cm Birkin Havanne (?) Togo
35cm Birkin Chocolate (?) Togo

Neiman Marcus
2 30cm Birkin Blue Jean Togo


----------



## Queenie

^Great pap shots, *Lutz*, *periogirl28* and *poshhoney*!!


----------



## pyrexia

Love the pap shots! 

And *periogirl*, that bling must certainly have been blinding!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 26th May, Singapore;

@ Takashimaya
- Lady with dark brown (tan(?)) lindy who bought something from Chanel

@ ION
- Lady with gold birkin 30cm with her son together with many paperbags from Cartier


----------



## IFFAH

26 May 10


A Day @ Hermes Liat Towers SG,


Local male tpf'er pitera_sg :salute:, Raisin Birkin 35 PHW with Hermes Shopping Bag. pitera_sg is a contributor to some of 'paps' photo here http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-wildlife-sightings-22787-303.html.


35 White Clemence Kelly w/Orange Piping PHW and strap, Hermes Shopping Bag (hand-held, owner in green-white dress with white shawl).


32 Tri-Rouge H, Bordeaux et Naturel Boxcalf Kelly GHW w/strap, Hermes Shopping Bag (owner in white dress, high-heels and Hermes Shopping Bag)


Rouge H Croc Constance GHW w/Rouge H Gator Collier de Chien GHW, Hermes Shopping Bag

Dear friend with Hermes Shopping Bag




Outside Hermes Liat Towers,

Grey Matelotte w/Bolduc Twilly, Dip Dye Clou de Selle Twilly and Clou de Selle attached to black string (male owner in grey pants and blue striped polo cardi)


35 Vert Fonce Croc Birkin (back-facing), (owner in Chanel-esque jacket, black skirt & flats walking up the stairs to Zara)


White Epsom Constance Belt (owner in white tee & Chanel bag walking w/male partner)

White Picotin MM (owner in Prada skirt, APC White Tee and Jade Bangle)

35 Vache Naturelle Amazonia Birkin GHW (owner in blue shirt and Ferragamos)





Later @ Mandarin Gallery, ChatterBox


Mum w/35 Orange Togo Birkin PHW
Daughter w/GM Herbag Toile PHW



Within the premises of Mandarin Gallery,


Rouge H All-Leather Garden Party
Toile Garden Party
MM Chocolate Deauville Tote
35 Etoupe Togo Kelly PHW
30 Anthracite Lindy PHW


----------



## IFFAH

I forgot to add, pitera_sg had a Tohu Bohu twilly around his wrist too.


----------



## oonagh113

On the way into the opening of Artfair last night, I saw a red-black bicolour 35cm Birkin, a soleil 35cm Birkin, and a raisin 35cm Birkin. No doubt there were many others at the fair but it was very crowded!


----------



## IFFAH

27 May 10

Liat Towers


Curry Shoulder Kelly PHW
Rouge Venetian Marwari


----------



## tesi

Today Madison ave

35 birkin toile/barenia? Ghw
35 birkin thalassa clemence phw
25 birkin gold ghw.  
Two 35 birkins black ghw

40 birkin gold ghw.  
And 
32 Kelly parchemin ghw. Yummy!!

There were others but I was distracted


----------



## tnw

Today at Neiman Marcus in Beverly Hills, a lovely lady carrying a gorgeous Orange 35 Birkin with Gold Hardware. A little later in BH Hermes, another lovely lady with a beautiful 35 Red Birkin with Gold Hardware.  Two beautiful bags!


----------



## olive519

Today @target in NY, indigo box 35cm ghw birkin on tall blonde with ds buying bandaids ( he could only choose one character)


----------



## IFFAH

28 May 10, Vesak Day.



Along the corridor from Wisma Atria to NAC


Tpf'er *Acc*Me *w/DH in purple top w/Balenciaga clutch GSH

Pink Tadelakt Constance Elan PHW
Lagon Kelly Cut
30 Noir Boxcalf B GHW
31 Gold Epsom Bolide GHW w/strap
35 Graphite Togo B GHW


Bvlgari
35 Noir Togo B PHW


Salvatore Ferragamo Sale, Paragon
31 Vert Anis Ostrich Bolide PHW


Canele Patisserie, Paragon
35 Brique Kelly PHW

Outside Tangs
Hijab-wearing owner w/35 Gold Epsom B GHW


----------



## fashionistaO

RG picotin/GM on a dark blonde coming out from the Stock Exchange 
28/Kelly/GHW/chamonix well loved w/ a WSJ in her arms in tennis shoe
30B/Etoupe/PHW .. and matching belt in a cream suit w/ Vivier shoes
35B/Indigo Box .. colbalt paddock mousseline shirt cardi and trouser shorts and Lanvin flats


----------



## IFFAH

In addition to the mentioned above, ^^


Hermes SA dressed in black with *Noir Veau Box Onimatou* & 2 Hermes Shopping Bags, 1 huge, 1 medium-sized, taking the escalator @ Wheelocks Place from ION. 

Hermes Shopping Bags has a note on it, probably being brought over from Taka to Liat for a customer waiting at Hermes, Liat Towers. I'm guessing a birkin on one of them.


Near the escalator, Chocolate Deauville MM on the same lady again.


----------



## Hermesforlife

South hampton the Hamptons.
Garden party on main st
30cm gold birkin ghw in brooks bros
Little dog with blue leather kelly bracelet as its collar
35cm black birkin ghw at southampton car wash...busy da and its not yet lunchtime!


----------



## tesi

Hermesforlife said:


> South hampton the Hamptons.
> Garden party on main st
> 30cm gold birkin ghw in brooks bros
> Little dog with blue leather kelly bracelet as its collar
> 35cm black birkin ghw at southampton car wash...busy da and its not yet lunchtime!



i miss southampton, my teenagers were born there and we lived there for years......


----------



## AmberLeBon

In Hotel Costes courtyard in Paris earlier a lady with a brown bob and a fairytales pink scarf wrapped around shoulders, also an etoupe birkin 35


----------



## birkin101

Sometime last week Orange Birkin 35 - a lady with dark hair at Za-Za Cafe Yorkville T.O


----------



## balenciaga-boy

29th May, Malaysia;

@ KLCC Salvatore Ferragamo
- Bleu Abyss JPG Birkin PHW

@ Pavilion Parkson Chanel cosmetics counter
- Black 30cm Birkin PHW with Tohu Bohu twilly tied as a bow on the handle


----------



## LarissaHK

30May 2010 Hong Kong Admiralty.
I saw sth utterly gorgeous..an older lady carrying on her shoulder fuschia/or rose shocking (sorry I'm not good at H colours) *crocodile constance bag*

And around two weeks ago I saw lady with pink jypsiere bag but as a shoulder strap she didn't use original leather belt only farandole necklace..the effect was stunning...it reminds me a little of chanel classic bags with chains.


----------



## sydspy

LarissaHK said:


> 30May 2010 Hong Kong Admiralty.
> I saw sth utterly gorgeous..an older lady carrying on her shoulder fuschia/or rose shocking (sorry I'm not good at H colours) *crocodile constance bag*
> 
> And around two weeks ago I saw lady with *pink jypsiere bag but as a shoulder strap she didn't use original leather belt only farandole necklace..*the effect was stunning...it reminds me a little of chanel classic bags with chains.



How goooooooooorgeously creative............


----------



## IFFAH

^Fab. sighting, LarissaHK! 

Could she be a tpf'er? Maybe she was inspired by the pic of a Kelly with Marc Jacobs chain which dear Rachelle posted. I'd love to see how she hook the Farandole onto the Jypsiere.


----------



## Lutz

This lady (with 30 Birkin black clemence) was in front of me at the flower shop this morning:


----------



## LarissaHK

*Lutz*, you are great papparazzi
*sydspy*: yes very creative indeed
*IFFAH* oh I didn't see that pic that posted _Rachelle_, it must also looks very nice


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Nice pap shot, *Lutz*!


----------



## ryomat

Today, Yurakucho, Tokyo, Japan:


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

^^nice shot,* ryomat*! Did you bump into *Sakara54*?


----------



## ryomat

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> ^^nice shot,* ryomat*! Did you bump into *Sakara54*?


 
She is now in Tokyo too?  
guess what colour croc B she is going to buy


----------



## Hermesforlife

East Hampton yesterday
Black birkin GHW just outside H on a blonde lady
Rouge H 35 cm birkin on a brunette further down main st 
Well loved 28cm Black Kelly on a blonde lady just outside starbucks


----------



## Hermesforlife

tesi said:


> i miss southampton, my teenagers were born there and we lived there for years......



It was fun! not the mad drinking all weekend on the beach weekend but a nice quiet drive around, shop, eat,sightsee.


----------



## tesi

Hermesforlife said:


> It was fun! not the mad drinking all weekend on the beach weekend but a nice quiet drive around, shop, eat,sightsee.



so happy you are having fun in my hometown....stick your toes in the long island east end sand for me!  jersey sand is not the same


----------



## robee

At the clinic

Indonesian with her 35cm Croc PHW

very beautiful, not sure about the colour


----------



## IFFAH

robee said:


> At the clinic
> 
> Indonesian with her 35cm Croc PHW
> 
> very beautiful, not sure about the colour


 

Ficelle.


Today,


@ Zara, NAC


32 Noir Clemence Kelly w/strap 
Herbag Cabas


@ 313 Somerset

30 Rouge Garrance Togo B PHW


----------



## peggioka

Today, at Wilshire and Camden Drive in Beverly Hills, a lady in relaxed jeans and black cotton blouse with a 35 gold togo birkin, she wears a fedora straw hat, very nice outfit.  I could not help thinking that she must be from NYC, as the look appears several times on Bill Cunningham's On the Street for New York Times this past weekend.
I was at the H store this afternoon when someone calling the store about Birkin.  It was very funny as the Sales said over the phone that "yes, yes, I hate to say it but we do have people coming in every day to check the bags."  Then, I heard another sales having a similar conversation with another caller.  Quite amusing


----------



## Julide

robee said:


> At the clinic
> 
> Indonesian with her 35cm Croc PHW
> 
> very beautiful, not sure about the colour



Ok that's what they wear to a clinic in Indonesia? I soooo need to move!!!!


----------



## robee

Julide said:


> Ok that's what they wear to a clinic in Indonesia? I soooo need to move!!!!


 

this is sg.  a lot of pple from asia will come to sg to see our drs.
this is a specialist clinic.  

^-^  want to come over? food food food


----------



## Julide

robee said:


> this is sg.  a lot of pple from asia will come to sg to see our drs.
> this is a specialist clinic.
> 
> ^-^  want to come over? food food food



*Robee* I NEVER turn down food!!!Be over A.S.A.P.


----------



## robee

Julide said:


> *Robee* I NEVER turn down food!!!Be over A.S.A.P.



Entry requirement - bbb or bbk hahaha


----------



## pyrexia

robee said:


> At the clinic
> 
> Indonesian with her 35cm Croc PHW
> 
> very beautiful, not sure about the colour




*Robee*, I am still waiting on spy pics of your lovely hunky doc.....


----------



## robee

pyrexia said:


> *Robee*, I am still waiting on spy pics of your lovely hunky doc.....


 
how about his cute nurses... i have that


----------



## loves

i'll take the b over the cute doc anytime! fab spy pic robee!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Nice pap shot, *robee*!


----------



## ryomat

... (double post)


----------



## ryomat

Today in Shibuya, Japan:


----------



## peggioka

Robee and Ryomat:  love your spy pics


----------



## balenciaga-boy

1st June, Malaysia;

@ Bangsar Shopping Center (BSC)
- 32cm Soleil Kelly GHW


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

ryomat said:


> Today in Shibuya, Japan:


 
Wow , great pap shot *ryomat*! I will be in Shibuya next week.

Btw, our lovely* sakara54* is still in Tokyo !


----------



## sakara54

Hello dear *ryomat and LIBRADIAMONDS*!:kiss:

27th May : Ginza

25 Metallic Silver Kelly! I think the owner is Hermes staff.

31st May : Ginza

30 Poussiere Shiny Croc Birkin
Many 30 Gold Birkins

Aoyama Prada

30 Black Croc Birkin


----------



## ryomat

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Wow , great pap shot *ryomat*! I will be in Shibuya next week.
> 
> Btw, our lovely* sakara54* is still in Tokyo !


 
OH! How long would you stay? 
Im leaving tomorrow...so sad..


----------



## ryomat

sakara54 said:


> Hello dear *ryomat and LIBRADIAMONDS*!:kiss:


 
Hello sakara! How long you going to stay? 
Did you buy any croc this time?


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*sakara54*,  *wave wave*  Have fun!

*ryomat*, I will be in Tokyo for only a week. Hope to see you in HK soon!


----------



## ryomat

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> *sakara54*, *wave wave*  Have fun!
> 
> *ryomat*, I will be in Tokyo for only a week. Hope to see you in HK soon!


 
Have fun ladies!


----------



## Julide

robee said:


> Entry requirement - bbb or bbk hahaha



he he

Today in the bank a lady with an H scarf, La Reale? The ship scarf!! Sooo cool!!


----------



## hypoxia

Julide said:


> Ok that's what they wear to a clinic in Indonesia? I soooo need to move!!!!



Haha, me too!  This looks like the most stylish clinic on earth!  I work in a specialist clinic, and you'll usually find me in either capris, flats and a plain shirt, or scrubs (when it's really busy) although BBK _always_ sits on the far end of my desk.
I seriously need a work-clothes makeover though!


----------



## sakara54

ryomat said:


> Hello sakara! How long you going to stay?
> Did you buy any croc this time?


 
Hello dear! Wave! I`ll be here until 6th   Today I`ll go to Ginza to pick up my new baby


----------



## Julide

hypoxia said:


> Haha, me too!  This looks like the most stylish clinic on earth!  I work in a specialist clinic, and you'll usually find me in either capris, flats and a plain shirt, or scrubs (when it's really busy) although BBK _always_ sits on the far end of my desk.
> I seriously need a work-clothes makeover though!



*Hypoxia* One of my friends is a DR and she wears like 4" heels to work!!I think your outfits sound perfect for your enviroment and your beautiful kellys!!! I can't imagine anything would be more comfortable and proffessional I don't think 4" heels would be good though:wonderingI so need to ask my friend how she can walk day in and day out!!

*Sakara* Congrats on your new baby!!


----------



## Lutz

Ichiban!  Thanks for sharing.  




ryomat said:


> Today in Shibuya, Japan:


----------



## Queenie

After watching SATC2

30 Rouge Garrance Togo PHW



35 Bicolour (Looks like Ardoise/Charteuse) PHW


----------



## ryomat

sakara54 said:


> Hello dear! Wave! I`ll be here until 6th   Today I`ll go to Ginza to pick up my new baby


 

Hello! *wave wave*! I just came back to HK 2 hours ago! 
Omg.....new baby?  CONGRATSSS!!! 
reveal hurry hurry!


----------



## ryomat

Lutz said:


> Ichiban! Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks Lutz! 

And Thanks Queenie for the spy photos!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Singapore;

- At Emporio Armani Mandarin, SO Kelly in Poitron with PHW with berloque hanging on the turnlock

- At Uniqlo ION, Gold Birkin 30cm PHW

Malaysia;

- Walking towards Parkson in Pavilion, lady with her 25cm  Bleu Jean birkin PHW wearing Gucci heels with her husband/boyfriend with LV loafers and a LV Damier graphite belt (Sorry for the blur pics...blackberries can't focus well...)


----------



## sydspy

love all the spy shots...........thank you ladies and gents...............


----------



## Lutz

*Monsieur Chocolat Chaud* took this pic of 30 Birkin orange and toile when he went to work this morning.


----------



## gem

nice orange + toile!

Yesterday afternoon at Paragon, Singapore

Man with Jypsiere Etoupe worn cross diagonally, bag at bum - Cute!
Lady partner with a birkin (I was caught up with the man's style and now I can't remember the colour of B! )  LOL


----------



## sydspy

gem said:


> nice orange + toile!
> 
> Yesterday afternoon at Paragon, Singapore
> 
> Man with Jypsiere Etoupe worn cross diagonally, *bag at bum - Cute*!
> Lady partner with a birkin (I was caught up with the man's style and now I can't remember the colour of B! )  LOL



Are they both cute?.................


----------



## KaLindy

Thank you everyone for the spy shots


----------



## loves

great pics everyone!
i'd love a 25 bj birkin


----------



## lvpiggy

San Francisco, near cable car turnabout in Union Square 6/1 - 30cm black birkin GHW on an Asian girl with some friends. . . piggy's black baby swift birkin was excited to see a cousin out & about! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## gem

sydspy said:


> Are they both cute?.................


 
i am short sighted and i am as blind as a bat when I am not with my spectacles.

they are in the thirties, i think.

i would have a good description if I walk towards them, slowly...LOL!


----------



## sakara54

Friday @ Hermes Ginza

30 Fauve Nilo Birkin 

Yesterday @ Shibuya Seibu

30 Shiny Crocodile Birkin


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

June 5th,2010 sat. at Nordstroms Somerset Collections, Troy, MI A 35 or 40 Black Matte croc bag Birkin!!1  WOW first time sighting.  On a pretty lady over 40 with medium long hair looking at YSL makeup.


----------



## gem

Today at One Raffles Quay (Central Business District)
Lady with blue ostrich 30 B with PHW - understated & gorgeous!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

A little late..but;

5th June, Malaysia;

@ KLCC Chanel,

- Lady with pink kelly flat with twilly tied on the handle with a kelly perfume charm (if I'm not mistaken) wearing a orange+pink+other colors dress


----------



## IFFAH

^Kelly perfume charm, how cute!

4th June

Mandarin Gallery Night Sale

35 Pelouse Swift B PHW
32 BJ-Noir Togo HAC PHW


6th June

Hermes Liat T.

Vert Bronze Marwari


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^ OOo, Iffah, the BJ-Noir HAC sounds amazing!!!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

sakara54 said:


> Friday @ Hermes Ginza
> 
> *30 Fauve Nilo Birkin*
> 
> Yesterday @ Shibuya Seibu
> 
> 30 Shiny Crocodile Birkin


 
OMG.....*Sakara54*, that is your HG !


----------



## sakara54




----------



## amandakmc

*Sakara* - Are you shopping in Japan ???



sakara54 said:


> Friday @ Hermes Ginza
> 
> 30 Fauve Nilo Birkin
> 
> Yesterday @ Shibuya Seibu
> 
> 30 Shiny Crocodile Birkin


----------



## sakara54

I'm home dear  I'll make a reveal soon


----------



## sydspy

sakara54 said:


> I'm home dear  I'll make a reveal soon



WOOHOO, cannot wait dear sakara...............


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

sakara54 said:


> I'm home dear  I'll make a reveal soon


 
I think I know what you got  and I also got what I wanted ,thanks to you, dear *sakara54* ! Looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## sydspy

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> I think I know what you got  and I also got what I wanted ,thanks to you, dear *sakara54* ! Looking forward to your reveal.



You also bought something .............WOOHOO, after that lovely Bougainvillea Birkin from sydney............ Reveal coming up as well?...........


----------



## ryomat

sakara54 said:


> i'm home dear  i'll make a reveal soon


 
WOW!!! Hurry!!!


----------



## ryomat

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> I think I know what you got  and I also got what I wanted ,thanks to you, dear *sakara54* ! Looking forward to your reveal.


 

WOW!!!! You bought something too??? Reveal please! cant wait!!


----------



## LuvBirkin

Today in Central, Hong Kong

An H gang of 3:
Gris T 35cm Victoria
White 35cm Birkin PHW with silver breloque charm
Gold 35cm Birkin GHW with gold breloque charm

On shuttle bus (the lady in fact lived next to my building)
White 25cm Birkin PHW with twillies on the handles


----------



## ryomat

tonight, inside Hong Kong University. 
a black birkin 35 phw


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A few minutes ago at 17th & Market streets in Philadelphia: A 40 gold ostrich Birkin, GHW.


----------



## PANda_USC

ahh, thanks everyone for the spy pics!! They're so fun!!!


----------



## loves

ryomat that is a lovely pic


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Always enjoy your spy shots, *ryomat*!



ryomat said:


> WOW!!!! You bought something too??? Reveal please! cant wait!!


 
Waiting for cites  before I can bring her home.


----------



## loves

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Always enjoy your spy shots, *ryomat*!
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for cites  before I can bring her home.


 
omg i wish i can type this one day  congrats, can't wait!


----------



## IFFAH

Good spot, ryomat!


Today in the late evening @ Zara Liat Towers, SG

Assistant Buyer of local Hermes RTW: Noir Sac En Vie Bag & Horn Lift Pendant with a cute green canvas non-Hermes tote. Dressed in black head-to-toe.


GM Bleu de Prusse Evelyne, Orange Kelly Double Tour GHW
Orange Twilly
32 Gold Togo Kelly PHW (back-facing)
TPM Orange Garden Party



Along Wendy's

Farandole Necklace double-tiered & Potiron Lindy PHW


----------



## Queenie

Oh *LIBRADIAMONDS*, was it that bag you mentioned before??!!! Pray tell!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

12 June, Malaysia;

@ Pavilion KL
- 30cm Birkin GHW on a lady wearing a traditional Malay outfit having a cup of coffee courtesy of Origins skin care at Parkson


----------



## Lutz

Yesterday at lunch, 37 etoupe Bolide and 35 black Birkin at the table in the back:







In the supermarket, 25 gold Birkin:


----------



## sydspy

Love love love the spy shots............... bring them on, ladies.............thank you for sharing................


----------



## LarissaHK

Today Lane Crawford IFC, Miu Miu counter, lady with 35cm rose shocking birkin.


----------



## PANda_USC

*larissa*, ahhh, I wish I saw that!!! I love rose shocking! Such a vibrant color!


----------



## LarissaHK

PANda_USC said:


> *larissa*, ahhh, I wish I saw that!!! I love rose shocking! Such a vibrant color!


 
*Panda* the colour was so bright (maybe the lighting in that shop just make the colour even more bright) that it really look beautiful...and I don't see many bag in this colour in HK


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 12 june,
@ pavilion kl malaysia : birkin 30cm phw on a lady in the food court level

@ starhill : rouge birkin 30cm with breloque on a lady with her husband(?)


----------



## PANda_USC

AHhh, keep the spy pics coming!!! I feel like some sort of *H*-pervert saying that.., lol.


----------



## Lutz

At lunch an hour ago.  Think this is 'La Femme aux Semelles de Vent' GM shawl.


----------



## footlocker

ryomat said:


> tonight, inside Hong Kong University.
> a black birkin 35 phw


 
I know this lady.  She is my classmate.  She bought this birkin in London as she told me.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

15 June, Malaysia;

@ Pavilion KL
- In Ralph Lauren : Kelly 32cm GHW in Rouge VIF(?) on a Malay lady who bought stuff from Gucci and Juicy Couture


----------



## dreamdoll

At Ngee Ann City
Lovely etoupe toile birkin 30 phw

On Orchard Road
Ebene togo birkin 30 phw


----------



## balenciaga-boy

17 June, Malaysia;

@ KLCC
- A lady wearing a white sleeveless top with a high waisted skirt with big hair entering the Miu Miu store with her Poitiron 30cm birkin (couldn't see the hardware) together with her SO

- A middle eastern / Malay lady wearing a beautiful Panerai watch in coffee coloured alligator strap carrying a 30cm blue jean ostrich birkin with GHW.


----------



## sydspy

balenciaga-boy said:


> 17 June, Malaysia;
> 
> @ KLCC
> -* A lady wearing a white sleeveless top with a high waisted skirt with big hair* entering the Miu Miu store with her Poitiron 30cm birkin (couldn't see the hardware) together with her SO
> 
> - A middle eastern / Malay lady wearing a beautiful Panerai watch in coffee coloured alligator strap carrying a 30cm blue jean ostrich birkin with GHW.



Could it be ABL?............. Sorry, I could not help saying that...........


----------



## shopgirl bb

footlocker said:


> I know this lady. She is my classmate. She bought this birkin in London as she told me.


 
Hey, and the point is (kekeke !!) ....


----------



## ryomat

shopgirl bb said:


> Hey, and the point is (kekeke !!) ....


 
I can seeeeeeeeeeeeeee your point


----------



## sydspy

*shopgirl bb* and *ryomat*............. You two ladies seem to know something (interesting) that I would really love to know.............


----------



## shopgirl bb

sydspy said:


> *shopgirl bb* and *ryomat*............. You two ladies seem to know something (interesting) that I would really love to know.............


 
Our little secret.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This afternoon @ Ginza Hermes, Tokyo

A socialite from Singapore bought 7 bags  which includes 2 exotics (35 Graphite Shiny Poro Birkin, 28cm Bleu Brighton Shiny Poro Kelly).


----------



## pyrexia

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> This afternoon @ Ginza Hermes, Tokyo
> 
> A socialite from Singapore bought 7 bags  which includes 2 exotics (35 Graphite Shiny Poro Birkin, 28cm Bleu Brighton Shiny Poro Kelly).



Wow! 

Just curious though - is there a 1 Birkin/1 Kelly rule at the Tokyo stores?


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

pyrexia said:


> Wow!
> 
> Just curious though - is there a 1 Birkin/1 Kelly rule at the Tokyo stores?


 
Dear *pyrexia*, no restrictions at all. Anybody can buy anything and everything in the store.

(many Singaporeans in the store today)


----------



## pyrexia

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Dear *pyrexia*, no restrictions at all. *Anybody can buy anything and everything in the store.
> *
> (many Singaporeans in the store today)



Thanks dear! 
Looks like I'll need Mr Lau's help in buying everything in the store


----------



## mishkaluv

Not a big Hermes sighting, but while having dinner on the patio of a little bistro on my street the other night, a lady walking with her husband and 2 very large dogs, wearing a white CDC with palladium hardware.  They were a very lovely and well dressed couple, as he was still in his business suit.


----------



## MrsMorris

Upper East Side:
 30cm White Swift Birkin
 30cm White Clemence Birkin 
 35cm Rouge VIF Clemence Birkin
 35cm Rouge H (box) Birkin
 35cm Blk Togo Birkin
 40cm Blue Jean Togo (?) Birkin

 and my Blk Massai GM .... all in a 20 minute walk....


----------



## PANda_USC

*libra*, holy smokes batman! Now that is a fabulous tower!!!! No joke, lol.

Hmm..I'd love to go to Ginza and go nuts with their selection of H..too bad I didn't stop in there when I was living in Ginza for part of last summer.


----------



## jedimaster

In DC today, in the elevator in medical office building at 24th and M,  a lovely blonde with a blue jean clemence birkin!


----------



## Lutz

After today's Hong Kong meeting, I saw this lady in Central carrying a So Flash in gold/orange.

Sorry the 'flash' didn't show well in my photos:


----------



## mrssparkles

^  Good to see that the So Flash is out!  Thanks, *Lutz*.


----------



## LarissaHK

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> This afternoon @ Ginza Hermes, Tokyo
> 
> A socialite from Singapore bought 7 bags  which includes 2 exotics (35 Graphite Shiny Poro Birkin, 28cm Bleu Brighton Shiny Poro Kelly).


 Wow this is so impressive


----------



## LarissaHK

Today in Central....so many Birkin...all 35cm and togo (I think so): orange, parchemin, black, golden.


----------



## LarissaHK

Lutz said:


> After today's Hong Kong meeting, I saw this lady in Central carrying a So Flash in gold/orange.
> 
> Sorry the 'flash' didn't show well in my photos:


 I like horse hair pompon charm on her bag


----------



## loves

love that socialite's tower!
lovely charm on lovely bag


----------



## birkin101

mishkaluv said:


> Not a big Hermes sighting, but while having dinner on the patio of a little bistro on my street the other night, a lady walking with her husband and 2 very large dogs, wearing a white CDC with palladium hardware. They were a very lovely and well dressed couple, as he was still in his business suit.


 

I wonder if that was in Yorkville, T.O.  This seems to be the most concentrated H spot in the whole city!!!


----------



## IFFAH

19 June 10


A day's outing in Orchard,


@ Plaza Singapura

30 Orange Clemence Lindy (on a model-like stature owner in white maxi-dress with denim vests & her 2 adorable kids)


Later @ Devonshire Road,

35 Bleu de Prusse B PHW w/Bolduc Blue Twilly


Over @ NAC with a special performance by a group,


37 Bleu Abysse Jyspiere PHW (in khaki shorts, brown belt and shades, looking cool on a sunny day)

Etoupe Victoria Fourre Tout (nondescript understated, almost unrecognisable from far)


Pink Carmencinta as a bracelet charm with Omnibus Twilly (on a guy in white tones from head to toe with a Cartier Panthere ring)

Shopping @ Hermes, Taka

Raisin Boxcalf Paris Bombay


Over @ Hermes, Liat


Closed. Sad.


----------



## jeszica

20 June 2010

Strawberry Shortcake Tea Party at Ngee Ann City Atrium this morning - helping bro with this event for 120 kids...one of the mom carrying a 30cm etoupe birkin with phw..I think its togo...she was standing next to me while I taking photos of the event ..


----------



## Lutz

*Mikan Orange* covered for me when I took spy pic of 30 Birkin etoupe / toile.


----------



## 24, Faubourg

I felt like a dork taking these spy photos but I spotted this lovely Asian lady walking down Avenue Montaigne in Paris this past April.  Her Birkin 30cm appears to be in Etoupe Togo with PH.


----------



## loves

24,F great pics!


----------



## HermesFSH

Lutz said:


> *Mikan Orange* covered for me when I took spy pic of 30 Birkin etoupe / toile.



Mikan doing a great spy job too!


----------



## Poshhoney

24,Faubourg, great pics! Loving her Balmain jacket too *sigh*


----------



## Lutz

At Lee Gardens, Hong Kong


----------



## lvpiggy

Lutz said:


> *Mikan Orange* covered for me when I took spy pic of 30 Birkin etoupe / toile.


 
love this! so cute (^(oo)^)


----------



## loves

lovely pics lutz. i love that red bag. hehe


----------



## hello! hello!

Hong Kong, today

Landmark Mandarin Oriental
Kelly 32 clemence tabac camel GHW
Birkin 35 clemence white PHW
Shoulder Kelly togo soleil & Birkin 30 miel croc in BV

Central Building
Birkin 30 togo rouge garance with Breloque charm

Outside Melbourne Plaza
Alezan Garden Party

Across from Hermes DFS Galleria
Orange swift Lindy 28


----------



## PANda_USC

*24*, you're not a dork at all! That is a great photo! The more I see pics of the 30 birkin, the more I feel like I'll look okay in it, hehe

*lutz*, ahhh fabulous, and how clever! Your cute doll got into the pic, ^_^ And thank you for the spy shots at the Mall!! I love all of these photos!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

22 June, Shanghai;

@ Plaza 66
- Gold birkin 30cm PHW on a lady in Chanel
- Blue jean kelly 40cm PHW on a lady coming out from H
- Bright red 40cm kelly GHW on a french lady in Louis Vuitton's personalization section talking to the French craftsmen

@Xin Tian Di
- Birkin 30cm PHW on a lady


----------



## princessfrog

Frankfurt Downtown - 14 June 2010







I am in love with her...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at Penn Station in NYC:  A 40 raisin clemence Birkin,PHW. I was drooling.


----------



## my peko

Flight from Taipei to Tokyo, lady with a Lindy.


----------



## KaLindy

Flight to Paris, 30 etoupe birkin, 32 gold kelly, 35 BA birkin, 40 chocolate B.


----------



## gem

yesterday at Raffles Place, Singapore

black togo 35 with PHW


----------



## coleigh

In the Galleria shopping area....1 gris t shoulder Kelly-Stunning in person/1 chartruese Sp?shoulder Birkin-It looked great on a tiny Asian lady./1 orange 40cm Birkin carried by a little girl because her mom was carrying the baby.


----------



## perlerare

Yesterday, Paris, lunch at L'avenue...on Montaigne:

On my left, a russian lady with a B35 matte alligator amethyste , on my right an estern european girl with a B30 black sjiny nilo.

I am sure if I had a look at the other tables I would have spot more


----------



## bababebi

^^ Comme j'adore l'Avenue, tellement chic!!


----------



## IFFAH

27 June 10


Paragon, SG

2x Gold Lindy 30 PHW
35 Bleu Abysse B PHW
35 Vache Naturel Denim Birkin GHW
White Swift Massai Cut


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^lovely spy shot IFFAH!

Today, Hong Kong;

The Landmark:
Orange croc birkin 30cm GHW
Kid wrapped in a light blue raincoat carrying the Teddy bear soft toy that makes a bell sound when shaken 

IFC mall:
Himalayan croc firkin 30cm PHW


----------



## Lutz

At Lane Carwford, Hong Kong


----------



## baileylab

Has anyone seen birkin on public transport? 

when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, Hong Kong;

Sogo:
Noir all leather garden party PM
Noir birkin 35cm phw in H

Gateway;
Gold birkin 30cm ghw

Wellington street (near Lan Kwai Fong):
Bleu abyss lindy 34cm with silk pom poms on a lady in office attire standing outside Milan Station.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bal Harbour Fla the other day.

 A very elegant older woman at Saks dressed in navy and white was carrying a brand new Bolide 37 Clemence in Bouganvilla PHW. When I complemented her on it she told me it was a Mothers Day gift from her son! 

What excellent taste he has and how sweet was of it of him to buy his Mother such a lovely gift!


----------



## EdinaChu

baileylab said:


> Has anyone seen birkin on public transport?
> 
> when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks



Depends on the country you are in. I would not recommend Tokyo at rush hour, might find your beloved birkin rather squashed. 

In London, I rarely see a birkin on the underground. I have seen them on busses in knightsbridge though. mostly i spot birkin totters on foot then getting into cabs or cars. Guess cabs do qualify as public transport.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bailey*, have not but when my cyclamen arrives this week, I may take her on the Muni(San Francisco public transportation)

Two days ago, saw a woman carrying a black 28in kelly with GHW(downtown San Francisco, Sutter street)


----------



## clutchbag

coleigh said:


> 1 orange 40cm Birkin carried by a little girl because her mom was carrying the baby.


 
Child abuse!!


----------



## lvpiggy

baileylab said:


> Has anyone seen birkin on public transport?
> 
> when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks


 
*laurayuki* and I braved the nyc subway & chinatown with our birkins (and strass Louboutins!) to get shanghai soup dumplings before this year's CL subforum meetup (^(oo)^)v


----------



## lvpiggy

baileylab said:


> Has anyone seen birkin on public transport?
> 
> when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks


 
oh yes,  *laurayuki *and I also took the train from Paris to Versailles and back with her 35cm swift birkin & my 25cm lizzie kelly (^(oo)^)


----------



## fashionistaO

cutie .. can't wait to see your reveal .. *WOW*



PANda_USC said:


> *bailey*, have not but when my cyclamen arrives this week, I may take her on the Muni(San Francisco public transportation)
> 
> Two days ago, saw a woman carrying a black 28in kelly with GHW(downtown San Francisco, Sutter street)


----------



## fashionistaO

bailey .. NYC, metro and Penn station, and DC .. lots



baileylab said:


> Has anyone seen birkin on public transport?
> 
> when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks


----------



## fashionistaO

on *5th* and *53rd*

35Gold Birkin
etoupe 40/kelly
matte amethyst gator lindy

today at the *Peninsula*:

Kelly cut in violet/phw by the concierge w/ lanvin sneakers
Kelly 35/matte croc and CL/Simples 
Bougainvillea 30/Birkin/ in the ladies lounge and lizzie night sandals

@ *Five*

Brique Box/30B/PHW/contrast stitching, VCA short station MOP, and chanel ballet flats
32/HAC/CCdC/PHW in Missoni cardi, and Prada wedges


----------



## mrsDIY88

Today in Hong Kong at Pacific Place's cab queue:

35cm Red Ostrich Birkin. 
not sure which red

35 cm Etoupe Birkin. 
not close enough to see which leather. looks grainy


----------



## cayenne-pepper

fashionistaO said:


> on *5th* and *53rd*
> 
> 35Gold Birkin
> etoupe 40/kelly
> matte amethyst gator lindy
> 
> today at the *Peninsula*:
> 
> Kelly cut in violet/phw by the concierge w/ lanvin sneakers
> Kelly 35/matte croc and CL/Simples
> Bougainvillea 30/Birkin/ in the ladies lounge and lizzie night sandals
> 
> @ *Five*
> 
> *Brique Box/30B/PHW/contrast stitching, VCA short station MOP, and chanel ballet flats
> 32/HAC/CCdC/PHW in Missoni cardi, and Prada wedges*



NICE - v. NICE


----------



## siuman

DYING to see your reveal!!! 



PANda_USC said:


> *bailey*, have not but when my cyclamen arrives this week, I may take her on the Muni(San Francisco public transportation)
> 
> Two days ago, saw a woman carrying a black 28in kelly with GHW(downtown San Francisco, Sutter street)


----------



## PANda_USC

*siuman and fashionista O S*, waH, will do!! Will make my own thread, hehe. Be on the lookout, . PANda sporting a cyclamen B30 in downtown San Francisco, haha.


----------



## my peko

Sogo Taipei


----------



## PANda_USC

^OOo, I always go to sogo when I'm back in the "motherland". Must keep my eyes open when I'm in Taipei and Kaohsiung this summer and report back on what I see H-wise


----------



## lulilu

baileylab said:


> Has anyone seen birkin on public transport?
> 
> when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks



I carry my H bags on the subway in NYC.  The SB2 is a little awkward with crowds, but no problems otherwise.


----------



## Lutz

A snap in Paris on 7 July from Stockholm Street Style.


----------



## LarissaHK

Lutz said:


> A snap in Paris on 7 July from Stockholm Street Style.


 It's Miroslava Duma, she is so stylish and the bag is TDF 
The whole look


----------



## Lutz

I thought so too.  Thanks for the confirmation, *Larissa*.  



LarissaHK said:


> It's Miroslava Duma, she is so stylish and the bag is TDF
> The whole look


----------



## pyrexia

LarissaHK said:


> It's Miroslava Duma, she is so stylish and the bag is TDF
> The whole look




She looks great! 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## lily25

baileylab said:


> Has anyone seen birkin on public transport?
> 
> when traveling abroad we usually take public transport. thanks



I take my bags everywhere, locally and abroad. If you ever spot a shorty with a soleil B in a bus , that's me!

I 've seen numerous B in Tokyo underground and Paris Metro.


----------



## Ms_Jade

Back from some summer travels and two H sightings.

#1 on Jun 26, flight from LAX to SFO, middle age Asian woman carrying toile/leather GP, sat two seats behind me, put the GP on the floor in front of her. I thought about trying to get down on the floor to sneak a pic but thought better of it!

#2 on Jul 1, on flight from SFO to SAN, older business man (with terrible dye job!) sat in front of me head to toe in H: shoes (with horse bit), belt (black w/ ph H), tie (red with H's), and black box Sac a Depeches.


----------



## tnw

Spotted on the balcony overlooking the 18th green at the Lodge at Pebble Beach; a gorgeous Gris T Birkin with PHW.  The color is really pretty in person.


----------



## lvpiggy

tnw said:


> Spotted on the balcony overlooking the 18th green at the Lodge at Pebble Beach; a gorgeous Gris T Birkin with PHW.  The color is really pretty in person.



ohhhh I love staying at the Lodge! gotta keep my eyes peeled next time for H wildlife! (^(oo)^)v


----------



## n2chanel

Miraslava always looks amazing.


----------



## Lutz

Snap of a silver CDC in Paris on Stockholm Streetstyle.


----------



## fashionistaO

Miroslava looks ravishing !!


----------



## mrsDIY88

Miroslava looks fabulous.  how does she walk in those heels??!!  when i was pregnant, i was terrified of falling over and mostly trotted around in flats. Comfy Lanvin flats.

Spotted today in Hong Kong.  Pacific Place taxi stand. 
Raisin croc 35cm Birkin.


----------



## Flip88

Miroslava - so stunning


----------



## lvrjrt

Utterly amazing blue jean (?) ostrich jige at the Hollywood Bowl tonight (French music - Saint-Saens, Debussy, Ravel) on an elegant slender woman in white pants and black shirt. 

In other words, not me.


----------



## lvpiggy

a French "woman on the street," according to the NY Times today (^(oo)^)

what colour is this? it looks ever so delectable!


----------



## Handybags

^This is matte havanne. Totally delicious... like little sqaures of milk chocolate!


----------



## geminisparklers

During lunch today, a lady with a BJ 26 SO Kelly at the Out of the Pan cafe, Raffles City; SG.


----------



## periogirl28

Around Paragon today

VA 35? togo Kelly
BA 30 Birkin

Yesterday NAC
Noir 35 shiny croc Birkin
Orange 35 togo Lindy
Gris T 35 togo Kelly


----------



## loves

@Taka Hermes
etoupe 30, gris t 30 and 35, all togo phw if im not wrong. all wearing gorgeous owners.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

@ Pavilion KL

- Etoupe Birkin 35cm PHW on a lady buying a watch from Toy Watch


----------



## Lutz

35 Birkin gold GHW at Cova, The Lee Gardens


----------



## bababebi

Lutz said:


> 35 Birkin gold GHW at Cova, The Lee Gardens



 Hi Lutz, Love spy pictures, thank you. Is there a partial view of H bags on the chair in the foreground as well? Is the black a Jypsiere? Thank you!


----------



## Lutz

Bababebi said:


> Hi Lutz, Love spy pictures, thank you. Is there a partial view of H bags on the chair in the foreground as well? Is the black a Jypsiere? Thank you!


 

Dear *Bababebi*, That's my gold Birkin and *Singasong*'s black Evelyn on the chair.


----------



## geminisparklers

Some recent sightings around town and even at the Doctor's, Sg


----------



## balenciaga-boy

@ KLCC Malaysia, 18th July;

Lady with a bright multicolor top carrying a 35cm Black PHW Birkin
Lady in an all white outfit with a White Bollide 37cm with Twillies on the handles 

@ Pavilion Malaysia, 20th July;

Lady walking with her friend/daughter with her Herbag in Barenia + White toile


----------



## djmm

Wouldn't it be funny if you guys taking this random sightings and one of the owners is actually posting in this forum as well?


----------



## HermesFSH

djmm said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if you guys taking this random sightings and one of the owners is actually posting in this forum as well?



I'm sure it happens!

I went on holiday and had LOADS of people covertly trying to photograph my Birkin (even dropped their phones when I turned around to look at them). I kept checking on here to see if I was being posted


----------



## djmm

HermesFSH said:


> I'm sure it happens!
> 
> I went on holiday and had LOADS of people covertly trying to photograph my Birkin (even dropped their phones when I turned around to look at them). I kept checking on here to see if I was being posted



Should've charged them $1 for each person - could've bought a nice set of Hermes playing card... 
Which Birkin were you carrying that time by the way?


----------



## EdinaChu

HermesFSH said:


> I'm sure it happens!
> 
> I went on holiday and had LOADS of people covertly trying to photograph my Birkin (even dropped their phones when I turned around to look at them). I kept checking on here to see if I was being posted



Oh wow... Must be something truly special.....


----------



## pyrexia

At Bond St H, a miel/fauve croc 35 Birkin

At Sloane St H, a Chinese lady with an iris Victoria. I was staring so long and sighing so much that the doorman turned to look


----------



## HermesFSH

djmm said:


> Should've charged them $1 for each person - could've bought a nice set of Hermes playing card...
> Which Birkin were you carrying that time by the way?





EdinaChu said:


> Oh wow... Must be something truly special.....



No - that's just it! It was my only Black Togo 35/GH - quite a normal one. I saw other Birkins there - RG/Ostrich Orange/Blue Jean - but no Black. I went to H in Bahrain, even they were surprised to see it. They said Black was the most sought after colour there (Bahrain) and considered rare. (That's also what my UK SA said too, when I told her about it!). If I was carrying a Himalayan or something, I would understand. It was strange! I'm not exaggerating btw, it was every day (we were stranded due to the volcanic ash cloud so there for 2 weeks instead of one)!


----------



## Ali-bagpuss

I couldn't possibly list all the H I saw in London on Sunday but I did see an 'older' lady with a rather lovely Red Kelly.


----------



## Lutz

At a Bentley party on 25 March 2010 in Lugano, from the summer 2010 edition of Bentley Magazine


----------



## EdinaChu

HermesFSH said:


> No - that's just it! It was my only Black Togo 35/GH - quite a normal one. I saw other Birkins there - RG/Ostrich Orange/Blue Jean - but no Black. I went to H in Bahrain, even they were surprised to see it. They said Black was the most sought after colour there (Bahrain) and considered rare. (That's also what my UK SA said too, when I told her about it!). If I was carrying a Himalayan or something, I would understand. It was strange! I'm not exaggerating btw, it was every day (we were stranded due to the volcanic ash cloud so there for 2 weeks instead of one)!



Blank with gold! Stunning. Not seen one in a long time on my side, so you are right, it's very rare.


----------



## LarissaHK

Today at Four Season black birkin 35cm, vert anis 35cm, PDP 30cm, parchemin kelly 28cm..and some more


----------



## IFFAH

djmm said:


> Wouldn't it be funny if you guys taking this random sightings and one of the owners is actually posting in this forum as well?


 

It happened before. But, it was all good fun and they're fine for as long as face pics are not posted.


Marks & Spencer today,


A Orange Epsom Jige w/leather strap turning into a shoulder bag pochette. This style is intriguing.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, Pavilion KL 23rd July;

@ Raffles Cafe (In between Prada and Tods)
Lady with her bodyguards and her other 2 friends carrying a 30cm Himalayan Croc Birkin

@ H store
Lady carrying a Noir SO Kelly with a friend who just came out of the H store with lots of sale goodies!


----------



## fashionistaO

35b/indigo/ghw/ on a female in a billowy blouse, black trousers shorts, matching H belt and 2-tone brogues .. ***smashing***


----------



## bababebi

fashionistaO said:


> 35b/indigo/ghw/ on a female in a billowy blouse, black trousers shorts, matching H belt and 2-tone brogues .. ***smashing***


 Oh I can just imagine this so chic looking, I love flat brogues and shorts on a tall willowy young girl, and indigo is beautiful.


----------



## periogirl28

pyrexia said:


> at bond st h, a miel/fauve croc 35 birkin
> 
> *at sloane st h, a chinese lady with an iris victoria. I was staring so long and sighing so much that the doorman turned to look*


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday Ion Orchard/NAC

Olive Togo SB GHW
RG 30 Togo Birkin 
Noir 32 BBK PHW
Gold 35 Togo Birkin PHW

30 Orange Shiny Croc Birkin -inspired bag silver hardware, must say it was striking!!


----------



## fashionistaO

I agree .. quite beautiful .. if only I was tall and willowy 



Bababebi said:


> Oh I can just imagine this so chic looking, I love flat brogues and shorts on a tall willowy young girl, and indigo is beautiful.


----------



## fashionistaO

strolling in the park .. 36HAC/VN/GHW .. light golden tan on a female wearing silk tuxedo front bib dress, wooden platforms in natural leather, hair loosely chignon at the nape and secured w/ a H horn pick .. **wowza**


----------



## IFFAH

Last Night @ Fullerton Hotel,

25 Blanc Casse Lizard B PHW
Violet Croc Constance GHW


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 27th July, Pavilion KL;

Very elegant Vietnamese lady with her family holding a 30cm Black birkin GHW with breloque charm


----------



## PANda_USC

*balenciaga*, thank you for the spy pic!! Ahh, what a great shot! Love the charm!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

PANda_USC said:


> *balenciaga*, thank you for the spy pic!! Ahh, what a great shot! Love the charm!



I was lucky that it was a sunny day, so I could wear my sunnies and not look like I'm obviously taking a photo of her bag


----------



## bluewin

my first omnibus sighting
an elegant lady in grocery shop 
it is light brown that is lighter than chocolate


----------



## LarissaHK

Today HK, IFC black togo birkin 35cm, blue jean togo birkin 30cm.


----------



## thenurse

Ali-bagpuss said:


> I couldn't possibly list all the H I saw in London on Sunday but I did see an 'older' lady with a rather lovely Red Kelly.


 
Me too! I saw so many it still amazes me. However the one I remember the best is a LOVELY red burgundy poro croc I believe was 35 but I can't really tell because the lady wore a burka. I also saw a 25 Birkin in croc and Lizzard. Both Black.

And oh the only Hermès I saw on the tube was a lady that walked right by me with a 35 orange togo Birkin with PHW. I am sorry for the blurry picture but the tube was shaking too much.


----------



## lvpiggy

HermesFSH said:


> I'm sure it happens!
> 
> I went on holiday and had LOADS of people covertly trying to photograph my Birkin (even dropped their phones when I turned around to look at them). I kept checking on here to see if I was being posted



i actually had someone come up and ask if she could take a photo with me and my bag once . . . it was the most random thing ever, my friends made fun of me for the rest of the day


----------



## medusa2020

Thursday July 29

H-Taka SB2 in what looks like RG 






ION escalators man carrying tricolor either a travel kelly or kelly 40 (it's huge)


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*medusa2020* thanks for the spy pics! Wow! That kelly looks huge!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great spy shots,* balenciaga-boy *and *medusa2020* ! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## IFFAH

Cool shots, balenciaga-boy & medusa2020.


30 July 10

Paragon, SG

31 Parchemin Clemence Trim PHW
Evelyne2 GM Parchemin
Noir Petite Ceinture PM

Scape, Camp Pong

Bougainvillea Constance Elan PHW
Rouge H Boxcalf Onimaitou MM


----------



## honeyspice

On Friday, lady with black croc birkin 30cm at Sephora, Yorkdale mall.  
I felt a bit embarrassed for staring at her gorgeous bag.


----------



## jedimaster

A woman with her husband in the Whole Foods in Tribeca with a potiron clemence birkin. I confess that I stared - it was a really nice looking bag. Strangely enough, a orange birkin did not seem out of place in that store.


----------



## PANda_USC

I just randomly ran into a tpfer(sleepyjae) in Corte Madera. She's from NYC so it was a real trip seeing her in Marin. She was carrying a 35cm birkin in rouge garance togo with palladium hardware.


----------



## thenurse

PANda_USC said:


> I just randomly ran into a tpfer(sleepyjae) in Corte Madera. She's from NYC so it was a real trip seeing her in Marin. She was carrying a 35cm birkin in rouge garance togo with palladium hardware.


 
Gotta love that!


----------



## pyrexia

medusa2020 said:


> Thursday July 29
> 
> H-Taka SB2 in what looks like RG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ION escalators man carrying tricolor either a travel kelly or kelly 40 (it's huge)



Great spy pics, *Medusa*! Should've told us you were in town


----------



## gem

last week in Jakarta, Indonesia

Airport 
Breathtaking croc 30 B in Soleil (my guess, it's yellow) with GHW

Hotel Grand Hyatt
3 lady guests heading to their rooms after checking in:-
Black togo birkin 35 with GHW
Etoupe togo birkin 30 with PHW
Purple ostrich birkin 30

Plaza Indonesia
Vert Anis birkin 30 with GHW
Orange 32 swift kelly with GHW


----------



## LarissaHK

Today in HK airport 35cm gold togo birkin and lindy in darker red (I guess is rouge H) but don't know the leather


----------



## Les Tambours

This happened a couple of weeks ago now but still shines in the mind:
well-heeled, petite lady with 35 cm bougainvillea Birkin ( gold hardware I think) standing outside Thornton's (the chocolate shop!) in the middle of Manchester City Centre.  Quite a bit to drool over in that thought.


----------



## bababebi

Next to me at lunch today, a very rare sighting for Buenos Aires, framboise (a soft tone but bright pink) shiny nilo Kelly 28cm PHW. Very pretty Kelly.


----------



## LVWILLIAMLV

Left Apple store last week with a woman in front of me with a Red/Pallidum Birkin... Think it was 35.

Also at Vuitton...wonderful woman there with a WHITE and GOLD 25 Birkin...she also followed us to gucci...and to Bloomies lol. 

Although...Both of them loved my sprouse... (not that I tried to convert them to the brown side).


----------



## pyrexia

Yesterday, at Millenia Walk: 

A lady with a Garden Party in Bleu Abysse on her shoulder

In the carpark: 
A young lady with a bouganvillea SBII


----------



## gem

ooh. bouganvillea SBII - pretty huh?!


----------



## pyrexia

gem said:


> ooh. bouganvillea SBII - pretty huh?!



The lady, or the bag? 
I confess I didn't pay attention to her face, was too engrossed with the bag! 

(But yes, the bag was very pretty! Surprisingly, this is one bouganvillea bag I do like!)


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, August 5th, Malaysia;

@ KLCC Jimmy Choo event;

- Potiron/Orange kelly wallet PHW/GHW (didn't manage to see it properly) used as a clutch on a lady with her SO


----------



## balenciaga-boy

August 6, Malaysia;

@ KLCC;

- Inside H store, a lady with her gold birkin 35cm GHW

- Outside Isetan waiting for your Alphard, a lady with her Blue Jean 35cm PHW

- Walking past Zara Men, a guy with a bi-color evelyne (toile+leather) PM


----------



## IFFAH

On 02/08,


Outside Paul Smith,

26 Raisin SO Kelly PHW w/breloque charm
35 Gris Tourterelle B PHW


06/08,

At night along Forum Shopping Mall, strolling from Tanglin Mall,

Gold Clemence Marwari w/Hermes Bolduc Scarf in light blue (owner in light brown pleated dress w/gold sandals)

walking along w/her friend in,

30 White Clemence Lindy PHW (in blue-white striped top and white cropped pants)


^Both, chic.

Later at Giorgio Armani,

30 Fuschia Poro. Croc B PHW on a young girl in denim maxi dress and black lace jacket w/black knee-length boots


----------



## purseinsanity

Grand Central Station?  Black 35cm w/GHW and Vert Anis Birkin.


----------



## loves

30 potiron or orange birkin 30cm, phw, looked like togo - along a food counter in Takashimaya basement


----------



## Hermesforlife

3 birkins today and 1 lindy in midtown.
The rose dragee lindy in a small size (not sure what they come in) on an older lady outside H.
35cm ghw 1 yellow/tan sortof colour (never seen it before) on the 3rd floor of Saks.
about ten feet away a 35 maybe 40 white ostrich Birkin ghw. 

In Barney's 7th floor a 35 cm orange birking ghw.

Saw a lovely Rouge H 35 cm in H itself but it belonged to a customer and not for sale


----------



## PANda_USC

Neiman Marcus in downtown SF! 

-Woman carrying cocoan 25cm birkin. ^_^.

-Gentleman wearing large indigo clemence jyspiere shoulder bag, PHW


----------



## Senbei

PANda_USC said:


> Neiman Marcus in downtown SF!
> 
> -Woman carrying cocoan 25cm birkin. ^_^.
> 
> -Gentleman wearing large indigo clemence jyspiere shoulder bag, PHW



You were there too?! I took my mom out shopping for the day. 
Saturday 8/7:

-Woman carrying black 30cm Birkin Union Square
-Woman carrrying black 35cm Birkin Outside Neiman Marcus just around the corner from H. 

-Martin Lee Ka-shing and his wife Cathy Chui with a 30cm Himalayan croc. It was GORGEOUS!!! It was my first time seeing one IRL and it was such a treat and to see it with Cathy Chui who is such a natural beauty was just...
Martin Lee is vice-chairman of Henderson Land Development and president of Hong Kong and China Gas. I love that they were very low profile and just seemed very down to earth.


----------



## PANda_USC

^I was there for the Louboutin meet!!! Too bad we missed eachother, hehe


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 10 august, malaysia;

@ pavilion kl around 2pm,
- lady with bleu de prusse birkin 35cm phw with a lagon coloured twilly tied as a ribbon on the right side of the front handle.


----------



## HermesFSH

Not a bag - but I was in Kensington, London on Sunday and saw a gentleman with a custom made shirt, made from Ex Libris en Camouflage silk scarves. It looked great. I went up to him to ask about it but didn't take a pic!


----------



## Poshhoney

Lots of London Sightings on Sunday

Laduree in Harrods 







Harrods Hermes- stunning gris tourterelle 40 Birkin PHW; stunning Ex L camo shirt and he was also wearing a CDC in PHW - I die! 






Outside Harrods 






Harvey Nichols 






Zuma (black B on the left)


----------



## Poshhoney

Last (fuzzy) one as I was in the lift at Harvey Nics! 






And HermesFSH is this the guy in the previous post? he was super cool!


----------



## hannahsophia

girls wear herve leger to the stores in london? wow! i never have anywhere to wear mine.


----------



## Poshhoney

hannahsophia said:


> girls wear herve leger to the stores in london? wow! i never have anywhere to wear mine.



Yes and she was the one with the pink bag. It was only 5.45pm in the afternoon and she looked about 14!!!!!


----------



## hannahsophia

Poshhoney said:


> Yes and she was the one with the pink bag. It was only 5.45pm in the afternoon and she looked about 14!!!!!


 
maybe that's why she could get away with it. I'm 25 and I walked out once in it around 6pm because I was doing dinner then clubbing and people probably thought I was a hooker!


----------



## LQYB

Great spy pic poshhoney!
My contribution, finally, I found iphone is not bad for spying pic.
Two lovely ladies luncheon at the a restaurant looking at the sea.(took the pic a while back). looked like a togo gold 35 birkin. She looked beautiful too.


----------



## Elina0408

No pics taken BUT Harrods Sunday around 14:30 a) a guy wearing a 35 Black Birkin GHW , b) a young guy at Chanel department, around 16:30, carrying an Orange 35 Birkin GHW, c) a lady carrying a 30 Black matte Croc Birkin (truly amazing I can say).


----------



## medusa2020

*Paris*

Friday August 6th

walking up rue Boissy d'Anglas and into the store....








Saturday August 7th

cashier's counter, mothership


----------



## misssA

Poshhoney said:


> Last (fuzzy) one as I was in the lift at Harvey Nics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And HermesFSH is this the guy in the previous post? he was super cool!



I saw the same guy in Harrods too that Sunday. He was going up the escalators. Was telling my DH about him and now i can show him the spy pic that you took. 

It was raining Birkins.. saw 3 in the cafe on lower ground including a matte croc 35 B (in a dark blue colour).


----------



## Hermesforlife

Wow that was some number of sightings in London!


----------



## HermesFSH

Poshhoney said:


> L
> *And HermesFSH is this the guy in the previous post? he was super cool![/*QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, that's him!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny!!!! He was really nice too!!!
> 
> Looked like I wasn't the only one out and about in Kensington/Knightsbridge on Sunday!
> We could have had a tPF meet!


----------



## ariluvya21

Does anybody know how to turn the "camera sound" sound off the Blackberry camera?  I'd like to be able to try to take photos of my sitings but can't because the sound makes it too obvious!!!  I work and play in Manhattan and there are always great sitings here!


----------



## memo

Today Aug 11, 2010 in San Francisco
Well loved potiron Birkin 40 in NM, olive green ostrich 35 Birkin in Union Square parking garage and best of all, a 30 lilac Birkin at Hermes boutique where owner had taken it to be unlocked because she'd locked the lock but the keys were inside the bag!  She was ecstatic when their leather craftsman returned with it unlocked.  I hope she bought the twilly that she was looking at because it matched the bag perfectly!


----------



## PANda_USC

*memo*, LMAO, >_<. That was me with my cyclamen chevre birkin! I usually wear her open but I decided to experiment with her closed, absent-mindedly putting the clochette in the bag before locking it.  Very silly on my part. I had my lilac plumes twilly inside of the bag with my panda charm, along with my phone and make-up bag. Big mistake..I don't think I'll ever wear my future birkins closed!

I did walk away with a pink twilly for my fuchsia chevre birkin(arriving next Spring), ^_^!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*panda *.. that's such a cutie patootie newbie mistake^


----------



## knapsu

Stockholm 10/8

Black Atlas Shoulder Bag 
Black Birkin 35
Noisette Kelly


----------



## LarissaHK

Today, HK, Times Square, a lady with 30cm parchemin Birkin with silver hardware


----------



## Elina0408

*Larissa*: love her blouse and OF COURSE parchemin Birkin!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fashionsita S*, not cute!! >_<. Very clumsy and stupid..I don't know where my head was. Panda had a minor panic attack because of it!

P.S: ::waves paw at S:: Hi sweety!!


----------



## Rachelle

*Banff Gondola*, Canada

This lady went hiking with her SO kelly. I never thought the bag could be so sporty.


----------



## lvpiggy

Tuesday, August 10th, next to the Powell Street cable car turnabout in San Francisco: 30cm noir ostrich birkin GHW, on a brunette in a white top, with a blonde friend in a pink top (^(oo)^)v


----------



## tnw

In Carmel, California

Strolling down Ocean Avenue looking at all of the lovely classic cars for the Concourse d'Elegance, a well loved and beautiful Rouge H Kelly with GHW worn with shoulder strap.


----------



## irishlass1029

PANda_USC said:


> *memo*, LMAO, >_<. That was me with my cyclamen chevre birkin! I usually wear her open but I decided to experiment with her closed, absent-mindedly putting the clochette in the bag before locking it. Very silly on my part. I had my lilac plumes twilly inside of the bag with my panda charm, along with my phone and make-up bag. Big mistake..I don't think I'll ever wear my future birkins closed!
> 
> I did walk away with a pink twilly for my fuchsia chevre birkin(arriving next Spring), ^_^!!


 

OMGosh that just made my day!!!  I have don't that one, but I know me and I wouldn't put it past me...LOL!


----------



## lvpiggy

tnw said:


> In Carmel, California
> 
> Strolling down Ocean Avenue looking at all of the lovely classic cars for the Concourse d'Elegance, a well loved and beautiful Rouge H Kelly with GHW worn with shoulder strap.


 
ahhhh darn it! forgot about the Concours this year!! this weird weather in SF is messing with my internal calendar (>(oo)<)


----------



## geminisparklers

After physiotherapy today, in NAC; SG

An indigo 30 B on a lady buying buns/pastries
A lady with 1 birkin on each arm - vert fonce shiny croc 30 on her right arm and etoupe 30 in her left(actually, her mum was walking next to her so one of those must be hers)
A lady at ION foodcourt carrying a soleil 35, very bright indeed!
And another lady carrying a black 32 Kelly at the foodcourt too...


----------



## loves

ion singapore, a fuchsia ostrich 30 or 35cm in some boutique, the long haired owner was trying on shoes i think


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Sydney, Australia......
Last night on Liverpool St - a girl carrying a sellier RG (or Vermillon?) 32cm Kelly in a type of chevre......


----------



## HermesSG

*Where:Singapore this afternoon*
1. Red classy lady with H scarfs and Red 30cm Epsom Birkin GHW









2. An mid-aged lady Rouge 30cm PHW inside H store Ngee Ann City
3. 30cm Black clemence PHW inside Ion with grand-child 
4. 35cm Gold Togo PHW with charms outside ion Prada with husband
5. Lait Tower - A few ladies with 40cm Red Clemence PHW 
6. Spotted 2 kellys in 35 PHW gold clemence, 35 PHW offering to the ladies at Lait Tower.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Thanks for the spy pics *HermesSG*, *Rachelle* and *LarissaHK*!


----------



## IFFAH

^Clear pics, HermesSG. Thank you. :coolpics: too, Rachelle, LarissaHK.


Yest, 13th Aug


Over in Raffles City

35 Parchemin Ostrich B PHW (owner queing up for her turn into a restaurant)


At Novus Restaurant,

35 Questche Chevre Mangalore B PHW


14th Aug 10

In the leading up to the Youth Olympics Games (now held in S'pore, live telecast Opening Ceremony tonight, ended a few mins ago),


Over at Marina Bay,

Gold Cape Cod GM Watch (on a tourist from England)


Earlier within the midst busy Orchard Rd full of visitors around the world,

Pedestrian crossing towards Paragon from NAC,

35 Noir Clemence B GHW (casually worn as a shoulder bag on a mummy while pushing the baby stroller)

Paragon Marketplace,

35 Rouge Venetian Clemence B PHW w/orange twilly
35 Rubis Togo B PHW
42 Gold Clemence Shoulder B GHW


----------



## HermesSG

Spotted this colour bag a couple of mths back..


----------



## memo

PANda_USC said:


> *memo*, LMAO, >_<. That was me with my cyclamen chevre birkin! I usually wear her open but I decided to experiment with her closed, absent-mindedly putting the clochette in the bag before locking it. Very silly on my part. I had my lilac plumes twilly inside of the bag with my panda charm, along with my phone and make-up bag. Big mistake..I don't think I'll ever wear my future birkins closed!
> 
> I did walk away with a pink twilly for my fuchsia chevre birkin(arriving next Spring), ^_^!!


 
Panda you are so cute!  Your Birkin is amazing IRL, so beautiful!  Small world isn't it?


----------



## PANda_USC

*hermesSG*, wow, the lady is rouge is rocking H!!! Red birkin, gorgeous scarf, A+ look!

*memo*, it is such a small world, >_<. I was hoping no one on here saw me in my "finest hour". And thank you for the compliments!!! Meow! If you're in the Bay Area, you should come to the H meet I'm trying to organize for November!


----------



## lulilu

Love the spy photos and some of the descriptions crack me up.  I just hope never to find myself on here described as "older lady".


----------



## balenciaga-boy

*HermesSG*, wow! That green looks like Vert Bengale!  Thanks for the spy shots.


----------



## loves

great pics hermessg~


----------



## fashionistaO

*hermesg *.. great pic of the Sangles Gm and the red birkin


----------



## IFFAH

Today, 15th Aug


Hermes, Liat Towers

Bougainvillea Garden Party
Vert Anis Ostrich Kelly Dog GHW

Hermes, DFS Galleria

A special treat today with a Hermes craftswoman constructing a *Kelly in Rubis* right on the spot,

Bougainvillea Picotin Lock PM PHW


----------



## Elina0408

*Kelly in Rubis*: can we see a photo? Must be extremely good!!  I am considering buying one (if I found her!!) rather than a Birkin that was in my wishing list!


----------



## tnw

Carmel, Ca.

32 Kelly in a cognac looking color. Very pretty.

35 Etoupe Birkin with PHW.


----------



## fashionistaO

blommies .. 35 etoupe .. in the shoes salon


----------



## choco

SCP today

35 Etoupe togo birkin with phw
30 RG togo birkin with phw
tiny orange plume


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday afternoon in an elevator at the Westin Hotel in Philadelphia:  a white 35 swift Birkin, gold hardware.


----------



## Lune de Miel

Saturday night, Margate, NJ: stacked orange Kelly double tour bracelet and black Cape Cod watch.


----------



## pyrexia

Yesterday at ION Orchard, a middle-aged lady with an SO 35 Brown firkin with contrast orange stitching coming out of the forth floor ladies' washroom

Today, a lady with a 35 gold firkin in her grocery cart


----------



## fashionistaO

grocery store @ lunch time .. 32HAC/indigo birdie w/ vert anis interior/GHW .. 
well, the birdie was filled w/ a bottle of sancerre, peaches, and creme fraiche .. hmmm .. was that for lunch^?^


----------



## bababebi

^^ You have the best sightings, and HAC is just the right size for a Sancerre bottle, I want to go on that picnic please!


----------



## fashionistaO

but of course *Bababebi* ..  shall we crash that lunch ~_~ .. but must BYOHAC(bring your own HAC )




Bababebi said:


> ^^ You have the best sightings, and HAC is just the right size for a Sancerre bottle, I want to go on that picnic please!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

London

Selfridges, Sunday:  30cm Blue Jean Togo Birkin

Oxford Street, Monday:  Orange Swift Kelly Pochette and 30cm Orange Clemence Lindy

Oxford Street, Tuesday:  35cm Etoupe Togo Birkin PHW


----------



## pyrexia

Today, lady with 35 sellier (box?) Kelly at Universal Studios, Singapore (I secretly thought she was extremely brave...) 

Lady with 30 Olive Birkin at Marina Bay Sands


----------



## LarissaHK

Today Hong Kong, Tung Chung MTR station a lady wearing Hermes scarf, I guess it's La Femme aux Semelles de Vent.


----------



## lanit

*larissa*-this is wild dear-hope you don't mind if I put your photo on LaFemme thread?


----------



## PANda_USC

*larissa*, you're good! Thanks for the pics!!


----------



## pyrexia

In Cartier, NAC yesterday evening, lady with tri-color 30 Birkin: RG on the front panel, black side panels and brown flap

Downstairs in Takashimaya D.S. at one of the cosmetic/skincare counters, lady with 32/35 etoupe Kelly. It looked retourne, but seemed so structured!


----------



## LarissaHK

*lanit* no problem pls share this photo in another scarf thread
*Panda *


----------



## LarissaHK

pyrexia said:


> In Cartier, NAC yesterday evening, lady with tri-color 30 Birkin: RG on the front panel, black side panels and brown flap
> 
> Downstairs in Takashimaya D.S. at one of the cosmetic/skincare counters, lady with 32/35 etoupe Kelly. It looked retourne, but seemed so structured!


 

wow tri colour Birkin sounds like beautiful combination of colours


----------



## LuvBirkin

Today at The Landmark, Central, Hong Kong:

A lady with a 30cm togo/clemence portiron Birkin PHW with black handles and piping


----------



## the_kelly_1day

Lunch time @ World Square Sydney - red herbag on the most elegant lady; blue jean 35birkin on a youngish girl.


----------



## karenbabi

yesterday evening in front of the Balenciaga boutique inside The Forum Shops at Caesar's Palace, 35cm black clemence PHW birkin sighting


----------



## loves

yesterday outside my condo (not telling which condo though) at the cab stand, a 35cm etoupe birkin phw, can't see leather, she was too far away


----------



## Elina0408

Today around 13:30pm : Outside Harrod's London: A chic lady carrying an Orange 35 Kelly!!


----------



## pyrexia

on Friday evening at Royal Copenhagen, Takashimaya: 
- Lady with black 30 Lindy
- Lady with white 35 Kelly with red piping. Is this a SO Flash?


----------



## hello! hello!

Late Saturday afternoon on Bourke St. Mall, Melbourne: parchemin ostrich 30B PHW with Breloque charms on young Asian


----------



## brawnie

Yesterday around 530pm @ Saks, Biltmore Phoenix, AZ at the Fragrance counter..Tanned Asian or Hawaiian guy with Blonde highlights wearing White Pants, Plaid White Shirt carrying a large Birkin in Reddish Shade..cant tell whether its Rouge Garrance or Bouganvillea..unusual color....


----------



## hello! hello!

Is this him? http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/icy-hot-618909.html


----------



## brawnie

OMG!! Yes..he's very friendly with the SA's and appears VERY HAPPY. My friends and I were STARING at that bag, can't miss it....Is that a new color? Rubis..? VERY COOL!! Our first LIVE sightings IRL! LOL

We can't find the Hermes Store in Phoenix..We were looking for it...


----------



## cayenne-pepper

London, Sunday:

Bond Street
30cm Blue Jean Clemence Birkin GHW
30cm Etoupe Clemence Lindy 

Harrods
35cm Blue Jean Togo Birkin PHW
35cm Matte Amethyst Croc Birkin PHW


----------



## Hermesforlife

saturday Riverside H store. 3 Russian ladies with 1 gold and 1 white birkin. They did purchase some sort of bag but I only saw the box not the contents.


----------



## IFFAH

25/08 after lunch,


@ Wisma Atria

35 Fuschia Chevre Kelly PHW w/strap, Orange & Bleu Pale Wide Clic-Clac, young owner w/equally stylish male partner


32 Rouge Garrance Togo Kelly PHW w/strap, Bleu Jean Kelly Double Tour PHW, young owner in blue jacket, dress w/flats


Paragon Medical

Indonesian owner w/Orange 35B Swift & Hermes Shawl (back-facing)


----------



## IFFAH

Left this one out,

@ Paragon Medical,

30 Etoupe Clemence Lindy PHW (owner in grey sheer shirt & Printemps Pocket Square)


----------



## aspenmartial

Over the weekend, NY Manhattan, my DH spotted 2 Birkins in a raw!  Whenever he told me there was someone with Birkin, I flipped looking for that person "Where, where, where???"()

Anyway, we saw a lady with BJ 35cm togo Birkin PH in a white dress (LOVELY!) and another one with Black Birkin 30cm with GH in a black shirt and black pants (For my taste, it was too much black to wear...entirely in black clothes and black bag and black shoes....hmmm..).


----------



## DesigningStyle

I just came back from the Avian Vet in Cherry Hill, NJ and saw an Orange Birkin 35 with PHW!  It was really loaded up--that bag can hold a bunch.


----------



## birkin101

A couple of days ago had lunch at Sassafraz, Yorkville T.O, saw beautiful etoupe Birkin 35 on an elegant Asian lady getting out of the car

-orange Birkin 35 on a blonde lady walking with shopping bags, I swear a few days before I saw the same lady, same clothes, same bag in another part of the town - Bloor West Village by Starbucks

-bi-color Kelly souple (black and white) on an older lady meeting with a girlfriend in Yorkville a couple of weeks ago


----------



## balenciaga-boy

25 August;

Malaysia,

KLCC;

Lady with a lovely Kelly 35cm GHW with in a lovely dark red with some brown undertones with her 2 DDs.


----------



## loves

yesterday at givenchy paragon singapore

black ghw birkin, all slouchy on the counter, owner talking to the SA. can't tell size/leather because i was pretty far away


----------



## pyrexia

This evening at ION Orchard: 

Lady in red maxi dress with a brown (could've been sienne) 35 Birkin

Lady with male companion and 30 Gris T Birkin


----------



## baghag21

Salad Stop @ United Sq, Singapore... orange shadow 35 Birkin


----------



## ariluvya21

At my manciure place I go to: Kelly 35 sellier gold box GHW and an Evelyne GM in black clemence


----------



## loves

^^ wow orange shadow birkin! that is definitely rare


----------



## mrssparkles

loves said:


> ^^ wow orange shadow birkin! that is definitely rare



Didn't know H produces such a colour in the Shadow.


----------



## loves

i have only seen online black, alezan and one other color, can't remember, in shadow... mrssparkles you should know more any thoughts?


----------



## IFFAH

^^^A first ever.


28 Aug 10


Far East Plaza, outside Shukey


A LE Barenia 'Mira' Stripe B PHW. Owner's in violet/red/yellow stripes. Almost identical as below pic.


----------



## TankerToad

Ebene is the other Shadow Birkin color I have seen!


----------



## Lune de Miel

last week, right after saying that I never see Birkins in Philly, a well-loved orange and toile B with a woman getting a mani at my salon.


----------



## baghag21

mrssparkles said:


> Didn't know H produces such a colour in the Shadow.


 
I was pleasantly surprised too.


----------



## periogirl28

Today at ION
a party of ladies with 
35 shiny Black croc
30 shiny Black croc
30 matte fauve croc


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

periogirl28 said:


> Today at ION
> a party of ladies with
> 35 shiny Black croc
> 30 shiny Black croc
> _*30 matte fauve croc*_


 
Oooh....this must be absolutely gorgeous  .....with white stiching!!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

^^ wow *periogirl28*, must've been a lovely sight!

Today, 30th, Malaysia;

@ Lot 10,

Eutoupe Birkin 35cm PHW on a lady with her 3 friends

@ Pavilion

Mother with her child and MIL(?) with a 28cm Jypsiere PHW Eutoupe


----------



## Elina0408

Today at ION
a party of ladies with 
35 shiny Black croc
30 shiny Black croc
30 matte fauve croc

The 3 of them must be georgeous!!


----------



## the_kelly_1day

^^wow!!! a croc-meet! lol what a sighting!


----------



## ariluvya21

In NYC, the East 50s and at The Plaza Foodhall (for all you NY'ers on the forum, you MUST eat here - it's fantastic):

- Gold Clemence Evelyne II GM
- Gold Togo Birkin 30, GHW
- Gold Garden Garty
- Etoupe Garden Party (small)
- Black Garden Party
- Orange Clemence Birkin 30, PHW


----------



## Poshhoney

This weekend in London. Sightings were very sparse until yesterday! 

Harrods - a gorgeous 35 croc on a stylish chap. I wanted a better pic but he was shouting so loud at the Gucci assistants it scared me! 






I spotted this gorgeous lady in Chelsea 





3 in one outside Harrods





And final one. This was actually last bank holiday near Selfridges (I think!). Forgot to post last time.


----------



## ariluvya21

Spotted a gorgeous 40 black Chevre PHW on a gentleman on the corner of Prince and Broadway today!  The bag was absolutely breath-taking.


----------



## tesi

KOP Apple store
30cm gold GHW   just lovely


----------



## Lune de Miel

Yesterday in Center City Philly, 2 Evelynes - one BJ, one Orange.... I swear, just said I never see H bags in Philly, but it's now 3 in a week....


----------



## ariluvya21

Walking east on Prince St in SoHo, NYC, a woman carrying a 35 black Togo.  It was not facing me so I couldn't tell if it was PHW or GHW.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 2nd September, Malaysia;

@ Pavilion KL,

A lady sitting down on a chair opposite Stuart Witzman wearing a beautiful _baju kurung_ with her friends with a gorgeous Swift Vert Veronese + Vibrato with GHW 35cm birkin


----------



## Lutz

30 cm Birkin in my office today.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Who: Fashionable girl speaking French
What: Orange birkin!!!
When: This week
Where: Exiting law school building

Posting here with fingers crossed hoping she is a fellow tpfer


----------



## ariluvya21

At my manicure place:  Orange Kelly 32 Togo with contrast stitching in white.  Hardware is PHW.


----------



## ariluvya21

ariluvya21 said:


> At my manicure place:  Orange Kelly 32 Togo with contrast stitching in white.  Hardware is PHW.



Same lady had a shiny black croc wallet.  Definitely H but I don't know the name of the style.  I've seen it before.


----------



## IFFAH

2nd Sep, after dinner


In Orchard, @ Orchard Central


*35 Chocolate Boxcalf Vibrato B PHW*, owner in black


While walking down the streets,


Outside Mandarin Gallery,

*Chocolate Herbag PM*, young girl in dress holding on carefully the herbag to herself



As about to cross the road to Takashimaya,

*Etoupe Shoulder Atlas*, mother-daughter team. Mum w/Calvin Klein Shopping Bag while daughter with a Givenchy.



Later on in Takashimaya,

*42 Noir Clemence Shoulder Birkin II PHW*, Indonesian owner clad in full Mini Lin Monogram LV top and Monogram Black LV Shorts, Gucci Heels with discreet Logo. 

Despite clad in monograms, it doesn't look tacky on her.


While walking, spot near a cosmetic counter,

*Prune Dogon* on a Japanese guy with hat and Comme Des Garcon outerwear


As walking down to the Mooncake Festival Bazaar,

Spot the same owner with *Noir Shoulder Birkin* browsing around for mooncakes.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great pap shots,* Poshhoney*, *LittleMsPerfect* and *Lutz*! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lily25

I know those 2 in the front black and red, they are mother and daughter I remember them shopping last summer in my local boutique!


----------



## ariluvya21

Brown clemence picotin MM and Black Togo Kelly PHW retourne 35 at Saks 5th Ave in NYC


----------



## loves

vibrato evelyne on a tourist *i think, in YSL ion, singapore


----------



## ariluvya21

on 5th ave and 57th,nyc  - gold epsom birkin 35 GHW


----------



## ariluvya21

In Central Park around 61st -  brown epsom birkin PHW and a gold Shoulder birkin ghw, fairly large but couldn't tell size


----------



## ariluvya21

Central park again, around 62nd st.  Blue jean clemence eveleyn 3 gm


----------



## bababebi

ariluvya21 said:


> Central park again, around 62nd st.  Blue jean clemence eveleyn 3 gm



Hello there ariluvya21, I am following your progress uptown, lot of sightings in spite of the Holiday weekend, right?


----------



## ariluvya21

Bababebi said:


> Hello there ariluvya21, I am following your progress uptown, lot of sightings in spite of the Holiday weekend, right?




Lots of sightings and I'm sure that had I been on Madison there would have been even more sightings!  Now I'm on my way back to long island!!!!!    I sometimes wonder if a TPFer spots me and just doesn't post!!!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Yesterday, Neiman Marcus in Natick, MA in the fragrance department. Lovely Asian woman and her daughter. Mother had an Etoupe Birkin 35 with PHW. Daughter was carrying LV Speedy.


----------



## ariluvya21

I spotted this guy across the street from Saks in NYC on 5th Ave but I couldn't upload the picture when I saw him.  I spotted him before I spotted all the other sightings I mentioned above  About 9:50AM


----------



## Gunishiro

Bangkok

Mother and son having lunch at Cafe Chilli, Siam Paragon. 
Mother: 35cm Vache Fjord Marron Fonce PHW Birkin.
Son: Graphite 45 Lindy Taurillon Clemence.


----------



## fashionistaO

today@ 4:30 on Newmare and Mulberry Street 

Couple strolling, on her, spotted a brique box/30/phw dangling VA horsehair charm on the side and BdR in chartruese on the arm of a lady wearing a navy satin tunic dress and drapy Helmut Lang Red Dust Cardi. (scarf:absinthe/bronze/viel or/05)
On him, H enamel buckle w/ white belt, Police(band in the 80's) t-shirt and long shorts carrying a navy ceinture cabas(sp?)

passing them was couple .. Bethany w/ baby strapped on the front and Dh pushing a stroller (for those who don't know who Bethany is, she is one of the Housewives of NYC)


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Spotted: A little *piggy* at HL with an exotic lindy.


----------



## warmhaus

live shot from my office this afternoon... lady had the la femme GM on..


----------



## fashionistaO

Newark .. International Arrivals

GM Sangles(black/fushia/vo) on a 5'6 ish frame wearing a blk short jumpsuit and tights, lanvin sneakers(leopard print) carrying a TGM blk and a Tumi hard-case luggage in tow w/ a pillow.


----------



## birkin101

Yorkville T.O in the midst of Toronto International Film Festival

- delicious Black Nilo Birkin 30 on a lady walking on Hazelton Ave
- blue jean 35 on a young-ish girl walking with a girlfriend
- black 35 Birkin on a girl getting out of a car


----------



## lvpiggy

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Spotted: A little *piggy* at HL with an exotic lindy.


 
piggies in the wild, OMG!  with matte graphite nilo 26cm lindy! 

next time do come say hello! I'm quite friendly, really (^(oo)^)


----------



## jedimaster

Black birkin in Neiman Marcus at Chevy Chase at cosmetic counter this afternoon - it looked like crinoline, but I could have been mistaken.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*8th September on flight SQ 866* :

40cm Havanne Croc Matte Birkin P/H with orange piping in seat 15C. 

*11th September on flight SQ 861* :

50cm Etoupe Birkin P/H in seat 20D. 
50cm BDP Birkin P/H in seat 20F.


----------



## birkin101

Saw a black JPG on a blonde lady walking with a friend in Yorkville T.O, light tan colored Birkin 35 on a classy older lady walking with a gentleman, dark brown Birkin 35 and many more....I've seriously lost count!!!


----------



## p4r1s

Melbourne

10 Sept: 32 Gold Kelly SHW (Ying Thai, Lygon)

11 Sept: 30 Blue Jean Birkin (Chapel St)


----------



## loves

nice sightings. i think when i fly biz or 1st on sq i better not carry hermes just to stand out 



LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> *8th September on flight SQ 866* :
> 
> 40cm Havanne Croc Matte Birkin P/H with orange piping in seat 15C.
> 
> *11th September on flight SQ 861* :
> 
> 50cm Etoupe Birkin P/H in seat 20D.
> 50cm BDP Birkin P/H in seat 20F.


----------



## fashionistaO

lol loves dear .. forgetting Ms Ebene Caiman Constance 



loves said:


> nice sightings. i think when i fly biz or 1st on sq i better not carry hermes just to stand out


----------



## fashionistaO

yesterday @ BergdorfG:

lady: in black dyed long hair, black jumpsuit, 35B/togo/ghw and wooden skyscrapers
almost tripped down a coupl of steps near the scarf counter

lady: in 35B/fauve croc/ghw .. looking @ theory sweaters

La mer counter: ombre kelly dog, grey trousers and white jacket and nude sandals

escalator to 4th: black matte croc/kelly cut/ghw on a black trouser and cardi in camel tweed belted w/ manolos.


outside VCA: 

35B/togo/ghw on a 60 ish .. rejuvenated and gorgeous lady in fitted workout clothes and flip-flops.

passerby: 35B/ white/ghw on a bleached blonde white boyfriends shirt and denim shorts w. prada sneakers.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Today, 12 September;

@ Manchester, UK
- In front of Caffe Nero walking past, a lady with a Gris T 35cm birkin PHW


----------



## Julide

I was Kiev this August and I have never seen so many Fuschia Croc birkins!!! Five in one restaurant alone!! *I am not expert so I don't know if any were fake.* If anyone is wondering why Fuschia Croc is hard to find, I think they maybe going over there!!!


----------



## loves

fashionistaO said:


> lol loves dear .. forgetting Ms Ebene Caiman Constance


 
i fly with really grotty luggage lol and i fly economy


----------



## IFFAH

9th Sep 10


Guardian Paragon, SG

Lately, I've been spotting lots of blacks in the form of noir, clemence. Somehow, it's very soothing to look at, nothing loud, nothing attention-grabbing.


34 Noir Clemence Lindy PHW
35 Noir Togo Birkin PHW


7th Sep 10

Outside Hermes, Liat Tower

35 Parchemin Swift Birkin GHW
Noir Fringe Trim PHW
30 Vert Olive Ostrich Birkin GHW


8th Sep 10

Marina Bay Shoppes

Pink Matte Croc Lindy PHW


----------



## pyrexia

Last Wednesday, at ION Orchard: 

Shabnam Melwani-Reis with a blanc casse (or was it ficelle?) lizard Constance Elan

Lady with a white GHW CDC and a Bleu Sapphir Box Kelly (35? 32?)


----------



## tnw

Sightings in Beverly Hills today:

Gold 35 Birkin in H 
Vert Anis Ostrich Birkin in Neiman Marcus (gorgeous)
Black Croc Birkin and Golden Colored Croc Birkin on Wilshire Blvd.
Orange Herbag


----------



## shopaholicious

9/13 in Moscone Center in San Francisco

MM black picotin


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Somebody needs to call BPS (bag protective services) ASAP!





bluewin said:


> at the airport, note where the birkin is sitting on .
> 
> rouge hermes 35 birkin phw


----------



## Lune de Miel

Yesterday in Rittenhouse Sq, Philadelphia - a black 30 Birkin, PHW. Philly sightings getting more common recently


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This afternoon at Chanel store, Ngee Ann City:

35cm Gris Tourterelle P/H Birkin

35cm Rouge H G/H Birkin


----------



## IFFAH

14th Sep 10

While @ Opening of new Chanel flagship,


Over @ Ann Fontaine, The Shoppes, Marina Bay Sands, SG


35 Gris Elephant Croc B GHW


----------



## Lune de Miel

Today at H, King of Prussia: a gold togo/clemence shoulder Kelly, GHW. She had a Gris T wallet, too.


----------



## tesi

yesterday at kop neiman marcus a larger size gold jypserie on a very stylish lady in the shoe dept.  she looked amazing...


----------



## tnw

This evening in San Francisco at Geary and Powell.  A lovely young lady crossing the street carrying a very large Hermes shopping bag. (Birkin?????)  Oh, I hope she is a member here and doing a reveal very soon!


----------



## boo1689

Chartreuse sighting?? it didn't look like vert anis....


----------



## HeidiMom

^ I think it may be pelouse swift


----------



## Poshhoney

Today Nice airport black 35 Birkin GHW in a chic lady's luggage trolley (with some flowers) 
In Nice centre an etoupe 35 Birkin PHW on a lady strolling along the seafront and a gold small picotin on a lady in a hat looking in LV. 
15 Sept Cannes on La Croisette a 30 gold Birkin GHW outside the Majestic.


----------



## tnw

San Francisco today in Sak's. A lady with a lovely Black JPG Birkin. It was very pretty on her.


----------



## jenyi

Central, HK (Queens Road Central + IFC + Four Seasons + Landmark)
30 birkin shiny black croc X 2 !!
30 birkin matte havanne croc
30 birkin black togo X 3 !!!
35 birkin black togo
35 birkin gold clemence
30 birkin gris T togo
35 birkin etoupe clemence
30 birkin soleil epsom
35 birkin ciel togo
30 birkin paille matte croc


----------



## pyrexia

jenyi said:


> Central, HK (Queens Road Central + IFC + Four Seasons + Landmark)
> 30 birkin shiny black croc X 2 !!
> 30 birkin matte havanne croc
> 30 birkin black togo X 3 !!!
> 35 birkin black togo
> 35 birkin gold clemence
> 30 birkin gris T togo
> 35 birkin etoupe clemence
> 30 birkin soleil epsom
> 35 birkin ciel togo
> 30 birkin paille matte croc



WOW, HK is a walking goldmine of Birkins!


----------



## sydspy

I hardly post on this thread as I am not good at identifying colours and leathers, however I have spot somethig big today at Siam Paragon BKK........... I spotted a gentleman wearing a Diamond crusted H buckel, woohoo that was a lot of blings.............


----------



## jenyi

pyrexia: yes it is!!!!  Especially at the Four Seasons' lobby around dinner time, you're guaranteed a birkin sighting.  Btw, totally forgot about the sightings in Kowloon:

kelly pochette braise shiny croc
35 birkin gris t
25 birkin orange ostrich
30 birkin black shiny croc (this one looked REALLY shiny, not sure if authentic...)


----------



## lvpiggy

tnw said:


> This evening in San Francisco at Geary and Powell. A lovely young lady crossing the street carrying a very large Hermes shopping bag. (Birkin?????) Oh, I hope she is a member here and doing a reveal very soon!


 
what did she look like?

sorry to report if it was me, unfortunately no reveal, just dropping off some babies at the spa (^(oo)^)v


----------



## luv2shophandbag

This afternoon, New York:

Vermillion SO Kelly at the hair Salon (57th & Lexington)
Brown (not certain which brown except that it wasn't ebene) chevre GH leaving the ladies room at Bergdorf's
Medor watch in gold with brownish pyramids at lunch at Bergdorf's


----------



## LarissaHK

Yesterday in Hong Kong during Anzenichitai concert in Asia World Arena, beautiful red colour Garden Party and 35cm black togo birkin with PHW.


----------



## tnw

lvpiggy said:


> what did she look like?
> 
> sorry to report if it was me, unfortunately no reveal, just dropping off some babies at the spa (^(oo)^)v


 
She was very pretty with long brown hair and petite.  Was that you?  I was standing in front of the St. Francis waiting for a cab and she was crossing the street, walking towards Goyard.  I thought shouting out "TPF"? would have been a bit rude... (although you do meet the nicest people that way)


----------



## floppykelly

Hermes, Riverside Sq., NJ on Thursday, a 40 cm Iris Birkin in togo, really lovely.


----------



## LarissaHK

Yesterday during Chanel event beautiful Asian lady with beautiful Birkin


----------



## fashionistaO

Looks like brique box w/ the Ltd Ed twilly 




LarissaHK said:


> Yesterday during Chanel event beautiful Asian lady with beautiful Birkin


----------



## LarissaHK

fashionistaO said:


> Looks like brique box w/ the Ltd Ed twilly


 I also think is brique only I'm not good on Hermes leather but this leather was not smooth looks like chevre or sth similar


----------



## fashionistaO

*LarissaHK *.. straining to see, this birkin does appear grainy .. love to attend those event for eye candies!



LarissaHK said:


> I also think is brique only I'm not good on Hermes leather but this leather was not smooth looks like chevre or sth similar


----------



## LarissaHK

fashionistaO said:


> *LarissaHK *.. straining to see, this birkin does appear grainy .. love to attend those event for eye candies!


 
pls come to HK anytime I'm sure we can together see more eye candiesI'm sure I will only say to you "hey fashionista look Birkin on the righ" and you will teach me what leather, size and colour it is


----------



## peggioka

Hi I just went to a Christofle event in the Beverly Hills store and took this spy picture of a gorgeous Kelly black croco with gold hardware on a very nicely dressed lady (I like her Marni pearl print top


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great pap shots, *LarissaHK* and *peggioka* (croc kelly TDF , so classic and elegant):coolpics: !


----------



## fashionistaO

for the open invite .. love to learn together 



LarissaHK said:


> pls come to HK anytime I'm sure we can together see more eye candiesI'm sure I will only say to you "hey fashionista look Birkin on the righ" and you will teach me what leather, size and colour it is


----------



## IFFAH

:coolpics: peggioka & LarissaHK.


----------



## loves

love that spy pic of the gorgeous kelly


----------



## pyrexia

This evening, at The Tent at Ngee Ann City: 

32 Sellier Box Kelly PHW
35 Curry Birkin GHW (can't make out leather)
40 Etoupe Birkin PHW


----------



## TankerToad

Nordstrom OakBrook~IL
First time EVER seen Hermes in the Western Suburbs~(besides me)
A Rosy Swift Lindy on a gal in the fashion jewelry area~
Wonder of Wonders


----------



## nattie1020

Orange kelly. Couldn't tell the size. Across from Bryant park on a lovely dressed lady in an animal print dress.


----------



## HermesSG

SPY TIME!!
Business lady with clients at Parco Bugis, Singapore.
Should be a 30cm Black Clemence PHW ... 


Tada.....


----------



## mrssparkles

^^ I like.  Sharp, in her all black business suit.  Private banker comes to mind.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Earlier today, asian lady w/ lots of highlights - carrying a 30 cm etoupe lindy.


----------



## fashionistaO

Three separate meetings today

First:
Miele pororsus croc 35B/GHW/ .. Missoni wrapped dress and Simples
Fauve tadelakt KC/PHW .. Helmut Lang cardi and slim jeans and Simples
32RH/Kelly P-Croc/GHW .. Chanel Boucle suit and pumps  

Second: 
35 SO Black Gator on a gorgeous slim brunette simple Chanel boucle jacket and jeans


Third: 
32 SO Black Kelly on a petite hottie in VV flyaway Cardi and T, trousers and simple Chanel city flats.

40B/CdC Estrusque/GHW/contrast stitching, sueded Varvatos footwear, navy plaid shirt, H constance belt, and slim suede jeans.

32HAC/RV/Fjord/GHW w/ Couverture twilly, Chloe hand knit long sweater vest, jeans. Lanvin silk flats


----------



## steakfrite

fashionistaO said:


> Three separate meetings today
> 
> First:
> Miele pororsus croc 35B/GHW/ .. Missoni wrapped dress and Simples
> Fauve tadelakt KC/PHW .. Helmut Lang cardi and slim jeans and Simples
> 32RH/Kelly P-Croc/GHW .. Chanel Boucle suit and pumps
> 
> Second:
> 35 SO Black Gator on a gorgeous slim brunette simple Chanel boucle jacket and jeans
> 
> 
> Third:
> 32 SO Black Kelly on a petite hottie in VV flyaway Cardi and T, trousers and simple Chanel city flats.
> 
> 40B/CdC Estrusque/GHW/contrast stitching, sueded Varvatos footwear, navy plaid shirt, H constance belt, and slim suede jeans.
> 
> 32HAC/RV/Fjord/GHW w/ Couverture twilly, Chloe hand knit long sweater vest, jeans. Lanvin silk flats



Wow 2 SO Black sightings in a day!!


----------



## fashionistaO

very special people


----------



## Sappho

TankerToad said:


> Nordstrom OakBrook~IL
> First time EVER seen Hermes in the Western Suburbs~(besides me)
> A Rosy Swift Lindy on a gal in the fashion jewelry area~
> Wonder of Wonders



*TankerToad* - I am actually surprised you have not seen any Hermes there. The neighborhoods around that mall are suppose to be affluent.


----------



## Elina0408

Yesterday 8/10, in Starbucks Crouch End - North London!!!! A pretty young girl in sportswear carrying a 35 Olive Birkin I think !!  First time I have seen one (besides Harrods and Bond Street that is!) in Crouch End was so happy and excited that I took a photo too!!


----------



## IFFAH

^Could that be Vert Veronese instead?


Can't remember when was it, last week or the last 2 weeks,

Saw socialite, Ms Lynn Park @ Orchard MRT Station *w/25 Bordeaux Croc B PHW* w/scarf wrapped around the handle. She's in all-black, sleek and beautiful. 


Ms Lynn Park,







In Paris,

35 Iris Birkin GHW
32 Miel Croc Kelly GHW


----------



## Elina0408

I am not very good with colours! Thanks for the correction IFFAH!! The bag was so beautiful


----------



## fashionistaO

UES .. 
So Black 35/B on a brunette, hair casually pulled back black jacket and t, med rinse jeans w/ flats.

25/V Bengale/PHW on a straight hair blonde w/ her pooch and a wrapped dress(black and VB green) and choc topper.

Many BJ/B sightings today!


----------



## Hermesaholic

fashionistaO said:


> UES ..
> So Black 35/B on a brunette, hair casually pulled back black jacket and t, med rinse jeans w/ flats.
> 
> 25/V Bengale/PHW on a straight hair blonde w/ her pooch and a wrapped dress(black and VB green) and choc topper.
> 
> Many BJ/B sightings today!




I saw her--think it was a 30cm....


----------



## fashionistaO

where were you !?!
Are you referring to the VB ~ it might have been a 30



Hermesaholic said:


> I saw her--think it was a 30cm....


----------



## fashionistaO

where were you !?!



Hermesaholic said:


> I saw her--think it was a 30cm....


----------



## Hermesaholic

fashionistaO said:


> where were you !?!




(30cm Vert Bengale Epsom PHW) Madison/Barneys area.....


----------



## fashionistaO

yes was epsom .. very lovely color on her too!



Hermesaholic said:


> (30cm Vert Bengale Epsom PHW) Madison/Barneys area.....


----------



## Hermesaholic

fashionistaO said:


> yes was epsom .. very lovely color on her too!




Its a small world!


----------



## fashionistaO

many distractions .. and  the color on her too!


----------



## fashionistaO

hope to say hello to you next time


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

2 days ago @ H in SF

Woman, -I believe she was fresh from a visit to France, wearing H heels & an exotic birkin. We talked about heels so I was distracted by hers until Dbf pointed out her bag as she walked away. --Super friendly so I'm hoping she was a TPFer


----------



## peggioka

Beverly Hills today
I saw a lovely etoupe 35cm PHW togo birkin at the bank in front of me


----------



## dollychic

Great spy shoot!


----------



## fashionistaO

JFK .. departure

RG/35B togo/GHW .. fitted navy cardi sleeves pushed up, fur collar w/printed H losange, multi mini pleated prada skirt, prada red bow/blk patent pump .. oh and a 3M hapi in red/ghw stacked on w/ Bulgari Tubogas watch.

Travel kelly in BdM sitting pretty in an airport trolly next to a black travel plume w/ RH clochette .. no idea of the owners of these two bags, although driver in grey uniform was pushing the trolley

Fuchsia birdie 32/HAC w/ En Desordre(natural and black) twilly wrapped on the handles.  Carried by an young mum in all black w/ a cream hoodie chasing after her toddler.


----------



## pyrexia

At Liat/Borders/Wheelock Place this afternoon: 

-  35 Gold/Orange So Flash Kelly
- 35 Black Togo Birkin
- 32/35 bi-color black & Gris T Kelly


----------



## robee

pyrexia said:


> At Liat/Borders/Wheelock Place this afternoon:
> 
> - *35 Gold/Orange So Flash Kelly*
> - 35 Black Togo Birkin
> - 32/35 bi-color black & Gris T Kelly


 
saw this at ion too... 
owner in white top, casual


----------



## pyrexia

robee said:


> saw this at ion too...
> owner in white top, casual




With her daughter (presumably) in school uniform too, right?


----------



## dollychic

Singapore - when i went Sands for lunch today.

1. Young casual lady with garden party tote in the same restaurant as me, Hide Yamamoto. 
2. Elegant lady coming out of a lift with family in tow, she had an ORANGE OSTRICH BIRKIN .. Beautiful!


----------



## Lutz

A stylish lady with 30 Birkin chartreuse, checking out groceries on the lower shelf:


----------



## pyrexia

*On Saturday, River Island @ ION: *
Black 35 GHW Birkin with gold hippo cadena on the turnlock

*
Same day, at Borders: *
30 Bleu Jean Birkin on a lady with cobalt blue heels. I confess I was staring more at the heels than her bag!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

*Yesterday afternoon outside Marmalade Pantry @ ION:*

35 Gold Birkin

28 Iris kelly Sellier


----------



## zodiac_thr

Saw a Birkin for the first time today. Yes, first time!!! (I live in Ottawa, Canada)

A lady with 35 Brow Croc Birkin in Rideau Centre.

Truly beautiful - total made my day and motivate me to study harder my Birkins


----------



## peggioka

Lutz:  thanks a lot for the spy pic!  nice to see a cousin of my chartruse GHW in wildlife


----------



## IFFAH

14th Oct

An eye-catcher in the wildlife, *35 Vert Militaire Kelly GHW w/green twilly & strap* . Owner talking on her mobile phone while walking alongside bus stop outside DFS Galleria from Far East Plaza.


Marina Bay Sands
A fellow attendee in Givenchy black lace dress with a vintage Pale clutch (not sure of the name) and Boucle Sellier standing tall in her Manolo Blahniks.




17th Oct

Wisma Atria, 2 friends walking together, one with Rouge Garrance Kelly 32 and the other slinging casually a *Noir Boxcalf Kelly Lakis PHW*. 


Grand Hyatt towards Far East Plaza
35 Gold Clemence B GHW on a Japanese lady over the shoulders and black velvety gladiators.


Marina Bay Sands
An attractive petite girl with a Rubis Swift Toolbox and Hermes Orange Medor Flat rocking her vintage dismond gold ring with emeralds surrounding the main diamond.


----------



## olive519

Yesterday, young European looking businessman with a man's size plume in havane...well loved...drool factor high...

In NYC on 5th ave... Man with h bag sightings still rare


----------



## HermesAffair

I love a lady that will wear her birkin to the grocery store...so nice!


----------



## lolakitten

zodiac_thr said:


> Saw a Birkin for the first time today. Yes, first time!!! (I live in Ottawa, Canada)
> 
> A lady with 35 Brow Croc Birkin in Rideau Centre.
> 
> Truly beautiful - total made my day and motivate me to study harder my Birkins



Hey, I'm in Ottawa too! (I have a Kelly though) There's also an orange 30cm that I see every now & then in the Glebe.
(seen a few fakes though *gag*)


----------



## zodiac_thr

lolakitten said:


> Hey, I'm in Ottawa too! (I have a Kelly though) There's also an orange 30cm that I see every now & then in the Glebe.
> (seen a few fakes though *gag*)



I think the one i saw was real since the lady dress with such class. I actually looked at her and think "wow, she is the classic Hermes type, and looking down, she was holding a Birkin. 

I think i saw a fake birkin at school before so it doesnt could

btw, Glebe is one of the best neighbourhood in Ottawa so 
We need more Hermes in Ottawa


----------



## lolakitten

zodiac_thr said:


> I think the one i saw was real since the lady dress with such class. I actually looked at her and think "wow, she is the classic Hermes type, and looking down, she was holding a Birkin.
> 
> I think i saw a fake birkin at school before so it doesnt could
> 
> btw, Glebe is one of the best neighbourhood in Ottawa so
> We need more Hermes in Ottawa



The Glebe is ok. Far from my first choice neighborhood though. Too many tourists & opinionated do-nothing residents. (from a planners perspective)

Ottawa needs alot of things. I miss TO


----------



## tnw

Spotted this weekend:

Fashion Island Newport Beach
A very lovely lady carrying a gorgeous 30 Red Birkin with White Contrast stitching.  I was drooling over this one, and a lady casually strolling with her 35 Gold Birkin.

SCP
A lovely Black Birkin with PHW and the owner was carrying a small H shopping bag.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Lunch @ Tatsuya, Goodwood Park Hotel:

1. 35 Gold Kelly Retourne
2. 30 Orange Birkin P/H
3. 30 Graphite Ostrich Birkin P/H


----------



## sakara54

19th Oct, Plaza 66, Shanghai : 30 Matte Bleu Brighton Croc Birkin with PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

*Sakura54*, are you in Shanghai now .. I always find many sightings ard Plaza 66 when I'm there .. hope you're attending the Expo 

..  and the Shanghai meet 



sakara54 said:


> 19th Oct, Plaza 66, Shanghai : 30 Matte Bleu Brighton Croc Birkin with PHW


----------



## LarissaHK

Yesterday Robuchon cafe Hong Kong, 35cm vert anis togo Birkin


----------



## bags to die for

Lady in Wynyard station with black Kelly jumping boots!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Lunch @ PS Cafe, Palais:

A beautiful socialite with 2 Quelle Idole  (Pink and Blue).


----------



## steakfrite

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Lunch @ PS Cafe, Palais:
> 
> A beautiful socialite with 2 Quelle Idole  (Pink and Blue).



Two? As in she was carrying two bags at a time?


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

steakfrite said:


> Two? As in she was carrying two bags at a time?


----------



## LuvBirkin

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Lunch @ PS Cafe, Palais:
> 
> A beautiful socialite with 2 Quelle Idole  (Pink and Blue).


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Today at Chanel, Ngee Ann City:

1. Paille Croc Lindy  
2. 35 Black Birkin G/H
3. 35 Orange Birkin with Red twillys
3. 30 Gold Birkin


----------



## loves

paille croc lindy!!!!


----------



## OnyxBear

Last night checking into The Sagamore (Lake George) a 30cm black Birkin. Didn't get to see the hardware, only the back.


----------



## sakara54

fashionistaO said:


> *Sakura54*, are you in Shanghai now .. I always find many sightings ard Plaza 66 when I'm there .. hope you're attending the Expo
> 
> ..  and the Shanghai meet


 
So sad that I can't join the meeting  I've just back home. Will post my EXPO pics and reveal soon hehehe


----------



## fashionistaO

oh sad that you can't make it .. BUT .. LOVE your reveals can't wait



sakara54 said:


> So sad that I can't join the meeting  I've just back home. Will post my EXPO pics and reveal soon hehehe


----------



## fashionistaO

WHERE 



loves said:


> paille croc lindy!!!!


----------



## LarissaHK

Today, Hong Kong, central, Landmark, young lady with ostrich constance bag...I'm not sure about the color, sth lighter than gold. And sorry for not so good quality pics






...


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

^^ Great action shots LarissaHK!!! lol, it looks like you can make it as a paparazzi!


----------



## Lutz

LarissaHK said:


> Today, Hong Kong, central, Landmark, young lady with ostrich constance bag...I'm not sure about the color, sth lighter than gold. And sorry for not so good quality pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Larissa*, you've done a really good job capturing these shots.


----------



## Lutz

Lunch at a Japanese restaurant today.  Ciel Picotin:


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

<<wave>> *LarissaHK* .... wow you are brave....great pap shot  !

*Lutz *...lovely shot of the ciel bag !


----------



## katvivikat

Great shots and thanks for the shots LarissaHK!! wow that's a really nice purse on a fashionable lady!! I'm totally in love with the style! is that a size 23cm?





LarissaHK said:


> Today, Hong Kong, central, Landmark, young lady with ostrich constance bag...I'm not sure about the color, sth lighter than gold. And sorry for not so good quality pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peggioka

LarissaHK: amazing spy pictures!  thanks for sharing!


----------



## LarissaHK

Thank you ladies for your appreciation Yours sincerely paparazzi Larissa
*katvivikat*: I have no idea but yes it looks like 23cm
*Lutz*: you did great job too, nic pics. Hope the food was good too, I love japanese food
*LIBRADIAMONDS*:


----------



## lolakitten

Neues Museum Berlin - Victoria, Garden Party & Evelyne - all etoupe! Lots of scarves... plus my Kelly. More H in one spot I've ever seen.

Yesterday - black croc Kelly on a woman near Potzdamer Platz.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

I saw a silkypop on the bart!


----------



## Lutz

A porosus 35.

The gentleman is the SM of the shop, not the owner of the bag.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

^^ great shot, *Lutz*  ! Is it amethyst matte ?


----------



## Lutz

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> ^^ great shot, *Lutz*  ! Is it amethyst matte ?


 
Hihi, *LIBRADIAMONDS*.  It is matte but I am not sure of the colour.  Seems it has more red tone than amethyst.  Also not as dark.


----------



## LuvBirkin

*Lutz* -->  (with camera!)



That looks like prune to me...


----------



## IFFAH

^^Appear as Rouge H Matte on my screen. Cool shot, *Lutz!*:coolpics:


*24/10*. Couple's day.


@ NAC, escalator, up to Lvl 5, a couple w/26 Gold SO Kelly GHW


Lvl 4, Indonesian couple Orange Clemence Evelyne
Chinese couple w/Bleu Brighton Evelyne crossing the road to Mandarin Gallery


----------



## maychai76

Today at Muji paragon.There was an elegant lady paying in front of me at the cashier ..


----------



## HermesSG

spotted a lady with a blue jean kelly 35 or 32 i think at food republic at 313


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

maychai76 said:


> Today at Muji paragon.There was an elegant lady paying in front of me at the cashier ..


----------



## Lutz

32 Kelly.

Photo courtesy of *Monsieur Chocolat Chaud*.


----------



## shopgirl bb

Wow, *Lutz* and *MCC*, I love this bag ! 








Lutz said:


> 32 Kelly.
> 
> Photo courtesy of *Monsieur Chocolat Chaud*.


----------



## thimp

^^So pretty! Is that RS?


----------



## HermesSG

Yesterday at Ion Singapore
A very young girl with bf browsing for sale items. 
35cm GHW, not sure auth or not, leather looks old and shape is weird.


----------



## pyrexia

Today at the Singapore Zoo: 

- Young mum with a red (rouge G / rouge Vif) Evelyne, with the H worn inside

- Aother young lady carrying a Tata Birkin messenger bag


----------



## pyrexia

HermesSG said:


> Yesterday at Ion Singapore
> A very young girl with bf browsing for sale items.
> 35cm GHW, not sure auth or not, leather looks old and shape is weird.



You're right... something looks weird about the leather. But it could just be the way she filled her bag...


----------



## IFFAH

^^^Oh, is my guess right that's a *Rouge Vif Ostrich B* irl?  It does look like one on my screen w/darker lighting on the pic. Definitely not Rouge H. How amazing and stunning! Thank you, maychai for your bravery and to all who have the powerful snapping skills!



On 26th Oct,

Along Hermes Taka 2nd Lvl,


Bleu de Malte Shoulder Kelly PHW
35 Natural Chamonix Birkin (back-facing)


On 28th Oct,


From Marriot Hotel to underground pass,

2 teens, w/Ombre Lizard Kelly Dog PHW, clutching a Runway Chanel while her friend w/Chanel Mini Flap.


Tonight, Cirque Berserk, Halloween @ Butter Factory


Pelouse Gator Kelly Dog PHW
Vert Bengale Sydney Belt


----------



## purplebirkins

Never a fan of Hermes reds but this one is amazing!  



maychai76 said:


> Today at Muji paragon.There was an elegant lady paying in front of me at the cashier ..


----------



## Laneige

maychai76 said:


> Today at Muji paragon.There was an elegant lady paying in front of me at the cashier ..
> http://i864.photobucket.com/albums/ab206/maychai76/0d46b1db.jpg


 

beautiful! i'm wondering whats this size and the price tag. Very nice color and the ostrich leather is really very good with the color

i only saw 2x (maybe just once) birkin in SG. one was at Paragon. The lady although perhaps in her 50s looked fabulous with her dress and her crocodile? leather birkin.

then i saw one young adult (more like teenager) at Forever21 at Vivocity and the bag she carried ... i am not sure if its a birkin but its in a horrible state. Dirty and looks like its been dragged on the floor for few meters, stepped on for a few times kind of look.


----------



## lvpiggy

bougainvillier kelly carried w/shoulder strap, Saturday 10/30 late afternoon in front of Neiman Marcus SF


----------



## fashionistaO

:ninja: *trick OR treat *:ninja:

nieces dressed as Lady GAGA carrying orange Picotins w/ jack-o-lantern stickers as a makeshift pumpkins


----------



## Accessorize*me

fashionistaO said:


> :ninja: *trick OR treat *:ninja:
> 
> nieces dressed as Lady GAGA carrying orange Picotins w/ jack-o-lantern stickers as a makeshift pumpkins



COOL!!!


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

1 Kelly hanging out with 1 birkin--I was distracted shopping but spotted these 2 at Gucci SF on 10/30


----------



## fashionistaO

Accessorize*me said:


> COOL!!!


----------



## Luva Pug

I love this thread! Super spy pics!! I'm am actually so jealous! I have yet to see one other person with any type of H in the centre of the UK where I am!! Tis rubbish!! I would love to be a sneaky pap!


----------



## Ms.M

My DH spotted not one but two....yes you read it right...MY DH!!! whilst WE were out shopping together within hours of eachother....one young lady strolling along Toorak Rd in Toorak (swanky suburb in Melbourne), spotted whilst we drove past and another in David Jones Melbourne City ~ both orange both carried by two young asian ladies ~ one was a 35 & the other a little smaller. Tried to catch up to have a look & take a pic of the one in DJ's but she was too fast for me! heheheee...DH has been bitten by the H Bug


----------



## peggioka

maychai76, lutz, and hermesSG: love spy pictures!
today, I saw an asian lady carrying a black jypsiere in front of Barneys on Wilshire in Beverly Hills around early afternoon and thought that was an unusual choice.
Also, saw many birkins in the H stores this early afternoon:  very cute lipstick red 25cm birkin on a pretty asian girl on the 2nd floor, 35cm big graphite birkin on a french lady, 30 swift orange birkin, and many more, - it seems that everyone came in H this afternoon was wearing one birkin, even me today   And the brown shiny croco 35cm birkin is still on display for more than $41K.


----------



## hannahsophia

6-7pm today nyc, saks shoe department a women with a kelly phw and a huge orange bag from hermes. Hope she is among us and does a reveal


----------



## periogirl28

Sorry for blurry pic but subject was constantly on the move. Rubis and bougainville Double Sens.


----------



## jeszica

Today around 3.15pm, just outside Hermes at Takashimaya...elegant lady with a etoupe 35 birkin with pretty twillies!  Not good with leather...but my best guess is togo...


----------



## IFFAH

On 1st Nov,


While waiting for dear niece coming back from tuition, 


*35 Etoupe Togo B GHW* w/a Marc by Marc Jacobs green tote at Yew Tee MRT Station. 


I'm aware of many birkin owners who live in HDB flat. Personally, it's rare to ever spot a birkin at a HDB neighbourhood area, other than town and affluent estate.


----------



## pyrexia

This afternoon / evening, around the ION/Takashimaya Orchard Belt: 

- Young lady with BJ 30 epsom Birkin with twillies on the handles
- Mother with orange Birkin and a small H paper bag
- Young man with a small H paper bag


----------



## tesi

today, the mall at short hills, new jersey
35 matte black birkin phw......lovely beyond words


----------



## fashionistaO

Mon: Soho/Sprimg & W B'way, 35/B/graphite matte croc/PHW on a thirty something in a dark gray fitted jacket, slim jeans and boots w/ galpals shopping

Tue: near the side door @ H/Mad, spotted a 28/Selleir/RH Croc on a silver haired lady

Wed: 30B/VV/bag was turned inward so couldnt tell HW in a petite dark blonde entering the subway @ rock ctr.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

periogirl28 said:


> Sorry for blurry pic but subject was constantly on the move. Rubis and bougainville Double Sens.



lmao @ subject being on the move


----------



## loves

35cm etoupe with ghw on a slim young woman walking along wujiang lu, shanghai
my first h sighting outside of plaza 66 and in restaurants


----------



## mrssparkles

35cm Matte Porosus Croc Birkin with PHW & 32cm Retourne Gold Togo Kelly with PHW @ PS Cafe, Ann Siang Hill.


----------



## birkin101

Yesterday Yorkville T.O 
-Black Birkin 35
-Light Caramel Birkin 35
-Prune Color Birkin 35 lady in a white coat

Today, Moldova T.O
-etoupe or gris t kelly 32 or 35 on a lady exiting the restaurant


----------



## IFFAH

4th Nov


Salvatore Ferragamo Private Event yest @ Paragon, SG


32 SO Vert Paille Croc Toile Sellier Kelly GHW


----------



## pyrexia

Today, around Ngee Ann City & Paragon: 

- 30 Shiny Amethyst Croc PHW 
- 35 BJ Togo PHW
- Black JPG
- Orange Togo (?) PHW
- Herbag in barenia/denim
- Canvas Garden Party x2
- Vert Bronze/Olive Massai Cut 40


----------



## Elina0408

Last night (Friday) at 8 pm near Savoy Hotel: a 35cm Birkin in a colour that looked like *Caramel*!!


----------



## Elina0408

At Zara (opposite Harrods) 35 Black Togo (?)  B around 4:15, 
At about 4:30 pm Gold 35 B at the front door of Harvey Nichols!! 
At Sloane street at 4:40 pm a young lady with her family wearing a 30 BJ B!


----------



## birkin101

at Bloor/Bay T.O. a lady in black with a gentleman was carrying a red Birkin 30, not exactly sure what the exact color it was, but it looked coral. She was crossing the street.


----------



## fashionistaO

spotted Kelly Rutherford @ H/Mad today .. spy peeekture to follow /w fellow H partner in crime
She was in her best neutral colors .. and my fav etoupe eveyln/GM! 
Loved to ask for her autograph and a group picture but refrained only to respect her alone time to browse and shop^ .. le sigh!  Perhaps another time and place.

 Kelly Rutherford Classic beauty


----------



## cayenne-pepper

fashionistaO said:


> spotted Kelly Rutherford @ H/Mad today .. spy peeekture to follow /w fellow H partner in crime
> She was in her best neutral colors .. and my fav etoupe eveyln/GM!
> Loved to ask for her autograph and a group picture but refrained only to respect her alone time to browse and shop^ .. le sigh!  Perhaps another time and place.
> 
> Kelly Rutherford Classic beauty



She wears her neutrals well!  I have a girl crush on KR.  
^instead of pestering her for an autograph, we settled for a spy pic


----------



## fashionistaO

girl crush .. totally


----------



## LarissaHK

cayenne-pepper said:


> She wears her neutrals well! I have a girl crush on KR.
> ^instead of pestering her for an autograph, we settled for a spy pic


Wow she looks fabulous...great spy pics


----------



## twigz

She does look fabulous!!  Thank you for the spy pics!!


----------



## peggioka

C-P and FashionistaO:  thanks a lot for the report and spy pic.  First I thought the store got many wool pom poms and was really excited for once


----------



## fashionistaO

sorwwii for the false alarm .. shall keep you updated on the pompom sightings 



peggioka said:


> C-P and FashionistaO:  thanks a lot for the report and spy pic.  First I thought the store got many wool pom poms and was really excited for once


----------



## catsinthebag

Today at lunchtime at the Park Street T (subway station) in Boston .... a large man wearing jeans, topsiders and a barn coat and carrying a 40 Etoupe Birkin with palladium HW.


----------



## Lune de Miel

Today at lunch at Parc in Philadelphia: a shiny croc Jige - a rich medium brown.


----------



## baghag21

Saw a 30cm bicolour pink / Gris T PHW Birkin at my local mall...


----------



## pyrexia

This afternoon, private event at Au Petit Salut, Singapore

- 30 Gris Ostrich B (was a dark dove grey, can't remember the official name)
- 30 Vert Bengale Epsom PHW
- Black Lindy 30 swift
- RG / Bouganvillier Victoria FT on owner also wearing an H shawl


----------



## skes2002

Brighton blue Birkin with PHW in Oxford Street London yesterday. Also Noir CSMC shawl.


----------



## Handybags

pyrexia said:


> This afternoon, private event at Au Petit Salut, Singapore
> 
> - 30 Gris Ostrich B (was a dark dove grey, can't remember the official name)
> - 30 Vert Bengale Epsom PHW
> - Black Lindy 30 swift
> - RG / Bouganvillier Victoria FT on owner also wearing an H shawl


 
Goodness!! Sounds like a wildly stylish bunch!


----------



## pyrexia

This evening, private event at Marina Bay Sands Expo & Convention Centre: 

- 30 Gold Birkin
- 35 Black/Dark blue (couldn't see the color properly cos of poor lighting) Birkin
- 25 Sellier Orange Kelly
- 30 Orange Birkin
- Etoupe canvas garden party
- 35 gold Birkin with twillies on handles


----------



## Queenie

At Daiso Ion

My inspiration for tri-colour!


----------



## Queenie

Bangkok

A lady wearing Red Clic Clac 






And another carrying an Ostrich Birkin + Silver CDC


----------



## sakara54

Queenie said:


> Bangkok
> 
> And another carrying an Ostrich Birkin + Silver CDC


 
Oh gosh!!! She's wearing my most wanted Miu Miu blouse!!!! ush:

Are you in Bangkok????? Have a great trip dear Queenie! :kiss:


----------



## Queenie

^I am backed already, *Sakara*. I will definitely visit BKK soon.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Great pap shots , *Queenie* ! I hope you had a good break in Bangkok.

*Today lunch @ Din Tai Fung, Paragon*:

2 35cm Orange/Potiron Birkin P/H

*Takashimaya @ Ngee Ann City:*

32cm Orange/Potiron Kelly P/H
30cm Ciel Birkin P/H
30cm bi-coloured (vert anis/chartreuse with brown straps and handle) croc birkin P/H


----------



## baghag21

Yesterday at YSL Marina Bay Sands store opening...

35 Bouganvillea Birkin
30 Soleil Birkin
Ombre lizard KP
30 Iris Lindy

And loads of gorgeous ladies who were fabulously dressed!


----------



## HermesSG

Queenie said:


> At Daiso Ion
> 
> My inspiration for tri-colour!



Looks familiar like the guy who i posted before? 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-their-hermes-460707-322.html#post15190727


----------



## dreamdoll

Gare, Paris


----------



## fashionistaO

8:00pm Marc Jacob and his SO sighted in the Air France Lounge @ JKF .. I'm sure he was wearing something H  
.. departed 9:00pm for their flight.


----------



## IFFAH

_I have spotted all kinds of Hermes for as long as I can remember._ 


From veau doblis to diamonds, the most fascinating moment is to spot Hermes worn in the unconventional way and seeing Hermes SAs themselves toting H bags and wearing H attire during their off days or after work.


*Late-Night of 12 Nov*,


Orchard MRT Station,

A gorgeous Hermes Senior SA from Hermes, Taka with her Garden Party and Silver-Blue Oran Sandals in simple blue top with jeans chatting w/her dear friend. A coincidental surprise.


Later on, another Hermes personnel with Orange Garden Party PM. Kelly en Perles green scarf & twilly tied together to form a strap to the tote.


Earlier on,

ION Orchard

35 Graphite B PHW on a tall Asian model. Pleasant looking and stunning. 



*13 Nov*


Outside Mandarin Gallery

35 Orange Clemence B GHW _(owner w/leopard flats, blazer and shorts)_

35 Orange Togo B PHW w/twilly _(tourist teenager)_


----------



## IFFAH

dreamdoll said:


> Gare, Paris


 

I spotted this version of Mosaic Garden Party GM in Noir/Grey colour yesterday @ ION Food Hall. It's actually quite pretty except a lil' busy for a PM.


----------



## caruava

Singapore is totally H'd up going by the sightings!!


----------



## pyrexia

kavnadoo said:


> Singapore is totally H'd up going by the sightings!!



Oh, it definitely is! Spend a day walking down Orchard and you'll spot a couple of H bags


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This afternoon @ 1st Floor of Parkway Parade:

35cm Blue Jean Birkin P/H


----------



## Accessorize*me

kavnadoo said:


> Singapore is totally H'd up going by the sightings!!





There is also almost a guarantee to spot a few at every Event. 

Was at a sit down dinner held by a Jewelry Label recently and out of the less than 20 guests (and half of those were accompanying DHs mind you....), there were already 3 exotic Kelly pochettes and a 30cm Birkin.

At a recent Valentino collection launch, you'd probably think it was a "H" event judging by the bags worn by the guests!!.... Am pretty sure there were more than a dozen H bags present....Mostly Birkins.


----------



## IFFAH

^^^Indeed kavnadoo. 

^A*me, fashion houses no longer need to showcase their designer bags because almost every invitee only interested in H bags.


The best part is despite the number of Hermes sightings spotted in a day on the streets, Hermes is still not saturated.


16 Nov

Raffles Hotel

28 Braise Croc Sellier Kelly PHW (owner in simple elegant outfit going up the escalator)

Raffles Place MRT

35 Etoupe Togo B PHW (owner in all-black)


----------



## Ms.M

This morning whilst running errands..i spotted this beauty.... at my local Post Office in Brighton Melbourne. ohhh i felt sooo naughty stealing this shot but i just couldn't help myself


----------



## ouija board

At Whole Foods, Black Kelly 35cm (?) retourne, Kelly en Caleche scarf in white/red colorway.  Oddly enough, I had seen this same lady at another grocery store about a year ago with the same Kelly and another H scarf; it was the first time I'd seen someone else here carrying a Kelly. We eyed each others bags, nodded at each other, and kept shopping. She makes me want a big retourne slouchy Kelly


----------



## Handybags

In my local fruit emporium.. 2 simultaneous sightings. A 30cm ostrich Birkin in a fabulous, saturated red and an Iris 30cm with PH in what appeared to be togo. First time I've seen the colour in anything other than SLGs. Love it!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in NYC: Several black Birkins ranging from size 25 to 35, all with gold hardware; 3 gold Birkins; a lady in the Plaza Hotel was carrying a black Birkin and a black Bolide; one vert fonce Birkin.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This afternoon at Chanel, Ngee Ann City:

1. 30cm Etoupe Birkin P/H with red twillies
2. 35cm Etoupe Kelly P/H
3. 30cm Iris Birkin Epsom P/H  and H shawl on a lovely TPFer :urock:!


----------



## IFFAH

18 Nov

Gleneagles Hospital

_Herline Fourre Tout MM_

Paragon X'Mas Trees and Decorations Sale

_Noir Garden Party PM_

Pedestrian Crossing from Paragon to NAC

_30 Noir Togo B PHW_
_35 Etoupe B PHW_

Chanel Cruise 10/11 Marina Bay Sands Skypark,

_SO Black Noir Nilo. Kelly Cut_
_30 Noir B_

a few others.


----------



## fashionistaO

yet @ REGENT H:

matte black 30/Birkin w/ diamonds on a kitten heeled manolos, peg trousers, t shirt and long missoni vest - colors in dark gray, navy, violet and white.

@ Lanvin: 
a tween, pink 30/B w/ piglet charm, in dark denim shorts over denim tights, striped drapey top, 
lanvin sneakers in fuschia/metallic bleu .. 

mother in fushcia croc birkin/ diamonds, a 5+carat pink diamond ascher cut flanked w/ baguettes in matching pink diamonds.


----------



## pyrexia

This evening, around Paragon, Singapore

- 35 Black Birkin with GHW and a lovely (and very shiny!) gold breloque charm at the Gucci exhibition

- 40 Rubis Birkin PHW with twillies carried by a guy


----------



## Accessorize*me

fashionistaO said:


> yet @ REGENT H:
> 
> matte black 30/Birkin w/ diamonds on a kitten heeled manolos, peg trousers, t shirt and long missoni vest - colors in dark gray, navy, violet and white.
> 
> @ Lanvin:
> a tween, pink 30/B w/ piglet charm, in dark denim shorts over denim tights, striped drapey top,
> lanvin sneakers in fuschia/metallic bleu ..
> 
> mother in fushcia croc birkin/ diamonds, a 5+carat pink diamond ascher cut flanked w/ baguettes in matching pink diamonds.



What sightings.....!


----------



## DesigningStyle

A Gold Bolide in Cherry Hill, NJ yesterday!


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Safeway supermarket, Paradise Valley, AZ...32 rosy swift 32 Kelly.

Very surprising here in the land of LV & Coach!


----------



## fashionistaO

I know, right?



Accessorize*me said:


> What sightings.....!


----------



## TankerToad

luv2shophandbag said:


> Safeway supermarket, Paradise Valley, AZ...32 rosy swift 32 Kelly.
> 
> Very surprising here in the land of LV & Coach!


 
An early snowbird?


----------



## luv2shophandbag

TankerToad said:


> An early snowbird?



No! Definitely not! She looked to be in her 40's, a typical blonde PV woman.


----------



## Elina0408

*Today-Sunday*: Westfield shopping center in London: a) 30 Black Birkin GHW in a leather like swift? Owner a yound girl with her family,  b) 30 Gold Birkin (didn't noticed more) Owner a young girl walking with her DBF-DH


----------



## Hermes Only

TankerToad said:


> An early snowbird?


 
I think so..I was at Fashion Square Mall, Scottsdale yesterday with my Rubis and saw 2 Ladies with Etoupe 30's Birkins!! 

*TankerToad*: Yes..Phoenix is the LAND of LV's and Coach!!..Although..Gucci IS catching up!! ..


----------



## twigz

fashionistaO said:


> yet @ REGENT H:
> 
> matte black 30/Birkin w/ diamonds on a kitten heeled manolos, peg trousers, t shirt and long missoni vest - colors in dark gray, navy, violet and white.
> 
> @ Lanvin:
> a tween, pink 30/B w/ piglet charm, in dark denim shorts over denim tights, striped drapey top,
> lanvin sneakers in fuschia/metallic bleu ..
> 
> mother in fushcia croc birkin/ diamonds, a 5+carat pink diamond ascher cut flanked w/ baguettes in matching pink diamonds.



WOW!


----------



## fashionistaO

forgot to add the matte black diamond lady was decked out in fe chui yu(top 1% jade) 
~ thick bangle prolly worth 3 diamond birkins alone and that's not counting the diamond on her ring finger



twigz said:


> WOW!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fashionista O S*, wowow!! That is nuts!! ^_^. When I went to our H earlier this year, it was empty, -__-.


----------



## fashionistaO

REALLY !?! .. the stock now truly leaves nothing to the imaginations, depleted =_=" and gift-giving season is around the corner
~le sigh~



PANda_USC said:


> *fashionista O S*, wowow!! That is nuts!! ^_^. When I went to our H earlier this year, it was empty, -__-.


----------



## olive519

This morning, NYC 125th street metro north station, tall gorgeous African American young woman with a 35 clemence BJ birkin, looked great with the dark clothes she was wearing...

If she wasn't a model, she missed her life's calling


----------



## fashionistaO

hihi olive519 .. how goes it (())


----------



## cy1976

maychai76 said:


> Today at Muji paragon.There was an elegant lady paying in front of me at the cashier ..




Thanks Maychai, I finally know how to post my picture.


----------



## maychai76




----------



## olive519

fashionistaO said:


> hihi olive519 .. how goes it (())



It's going super imagine I'm so excited to be back at work!

Happy thanksgiving and drop me a line when you're west side "local"


----------



## love_jos

*cy1976* - wow!! is this your birkin?? it's super gorgeous!!




cy1976 said:


> Thanks Maychai, I finally know how to post my picture.


----------



## cy1976

love_jos said:


> *cy1976* - wow!! is this your birkin?? it's super gorgeous!!




Thanks for your compliment love_jos


----------



## thimp

Very lovely, *cy1976 *! May I ask the color of your ostrich birkin?


----------



## cy1976

thimp said:


> Very lovely, *cy1976 *! May I ask the color of your ostrich birkin?




Hi thimp, is rouge V.


----------



## thimp

^^Gorgeous! I adore rouge vif in ostrich!


----------



## Elina0408

*cy1976*: super colour!! 
Today Tuesday, *New Bond Street *35 Black B in a young lady wearing all black and walking with her BF!!  *Selfridges *35 BJ B in a very lovely young lady! *Fenwick* a very, very stylish mature woman wearing Hermes brown belt, fantastic!!


----------



## Lune de Miel

Last night at a restaurant on Sansom St. in Philadelphia - a shiny black 32(?) croc Kelly with GHW. A first for me in Philly.


----------



## Poshhoney

Sorry for the blur- I had to act fast! 

Monday in Harvey Nics London, a v dark blue ostrich GHW 35 Birkin






Topshop Oxford circus a Gris Tourterelle 30 Birkin GHW 







Also spotted a black 35 PHW Birkin on a lady going into the restaurant in the Savoy on Sat evening, a gold 35 Birkin GHW in Maze restaurant and a black Jypsere PHW on a stylish lady on Bond Street.


----------



## periogirl28

Camden Medical Centre - lady with Vert Veronese Epsom 25 B with PHW. Cute!

Also saw a shiny Poussiere Croc 30 with PHW at Shaw Centre later that day, couldn't get a photo as owner was looking in my direction while she got into a chaffeur-driven S-Class.


----------



## Elina0408

A, A, A!! Nice spy shot!!


----------



## IFFAH

cy1976 said:


> Hi thimp, is rouge V.


 

My predictions are right! Yay! Small world for you & maychai.


Today

Lucky Plaza
25 Orange Epsom B PHW, Chanel Camelia ring and Chanel sunglass.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Today @ H Taka, Ngee Ann City:

While waiting for SM to bring out my order from the back:

1. 35 Rubis Epsom P/H Birkin
2. 35 Black Birkin P/H with red twilly


----------



## pluiee

Today, Ngee Ann City:
25cm ombre lizard kelly 

absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pyrexia

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Today @ H Taka, Ngee Ann City:
> 
> While waiting for SM to bring out my order from the back:
> 
> 1. 35 Rubis Epsom P/H Birkin
> 2. 35 Black Birkin P/H with red twilly




Ohhhh, what did YOU get?


----------



## chicinthecity777

8:09am, London Waterloo station, black with PHW jypserie. Tried to take a shot but the lady was walking way too fast!


----------



## fashionistaO

couple in Chanel @ Warner Ctr .. she was carrying a ebene/togo/PHW/35B

Lanvin @ A9(?) socialite dressed in head to toe and outerwear a la Lanvin w/ 30B/Iris Togo/GHW on the counter while she selects the pearl accessories.


----------



## loves

shanghai meilongzhen basement
30cm RG swift lindy phw


----------



## jeszica

last evening around 7++pm at Scotts DFS, a korean gentleman with a 40cm BDP HAC with PHW..cant really tell what is the leather ...I was staring so hard with the other H SA...its really beautiful!  Overheard him asking the other H SA re Kelly....after he left...both the SAs and I were so excited..coz its really a beauty!


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

HermesSG said:


> Looks familiar like the guy who i posted before?
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-their-hermes-460707-322.html#post15190727




What colour do you think is this left bag??
Etoupe, gris t or vert something??


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

pyrexia said:


> Ohhhh, what did YOU get?


 
All time classic: 30 Black Togo P/H Birkin .


----------



## pyrexia

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> All time classic: 30 Black Togo P/H Birkin .



OOh-la-la! CONGRATS, *Libra*!


----------



## Lutz

LIBRADIAMONDS said:


> Today @ H Taka, Ngee Ann City:
> 
> *While waiting for SM to bring out my order from the back*:
> 
> 1. 35 Rubis Epsom P/H Birkin
> 2. 35 Black Birkin P/H with red twilly


 

Very happy for you.


----------



## fashionistaO

spotted 35* iris* togo birkin exiting a chauffered gray Bentley to enter into a jewelry store
(where I was browsing).
Well coiffed lady in her late twenties, in boyfriend jeans turned up cuff, twin sweater set in lilac, loubies in nude.

All I can say was that was the most gold bars I saw in one place outside of Fort Knox!


----------



## Lutz

Some sightings at an H party.


----------



## Accessorize*me

OMG!! Gorgy Croc chot...Thanks for sharing *Lutz*!


----------



## Lune de Miel

yesterday at the KoP Neiman Marcus shoe department: a Rubis 30 B


----------



## bababebi

fashionistaO said:


> spotted 35* iris* togo birkin exiting a chauffered gray Bentley to enter into a jewelry store
> (where I was browsing).
> Well coiffed lady in her late twenties, in boyfriend jeans turned up cuff, twin sweater set in lilac, loubies in nude.
> 
> All I can say was that was the most gold bars I saw in one place outside of Fort Knox!



Love your sightings, they give me so many wardrobe ideas!  Thank you!  

Dont have Iris unfortunately, rushing off to try this same look with cyclamen bag instead LOL!!  And also unfortunately, my late twenties are in the dark, distant past!!


----------



## pyrexia

This evening, around ION/Wheelock: 

- Lady with 30 ostrich Birkin. Looked like cognac to me, but I'm not good with ostrich colors

- Lady with blue jean Picotin MM with lock


----------



## tesi

Lune de Miel said:


> yesterday at the KoP Neiman Marcus shoe department: a Rubis 30 B



are you absolutely positive it was a birkin? 
i was there with a 35 rubis kelly tossed on the couch while scouring the sale shoe rack........just wondering.......
i would love to have finally been sighted, although sorry to have missed you if it was me.....let me know sweetie!


----------



## pyrexia

This AM, at Gleneagles Medical Centre: 

- Lady doc wearing an H scarf. I love this look - it was paired with a simple white top and a black skirt and added so much ommph! to her outfit

- Patient with a 30 matte amethyst croc


----------



## fashionistaO

2 BFF's @ Bellavita, 
One was looking at a white/toile atlas/35 .. she was carring a 25 ombre lizzie/ PHW
the other was looking at a satin fuchsia mini constance(4got to post that on the inventory thread)


----------



## Queenie

Ku De Ta, Singapore
35cm Black Birkin PHW (cannot tell what leather)

Marina Bay Sands Lobby
32cm Black Togo Kelly GHW
GM Orange Garden Party


----------



## ms piggy

^ There was also an Orange Kelly 32 at Ku De Ta. And a 35 Gold Birkin at the lobby level.


----------



## juicyagogo

ms piggy said:


> ^ There was also an Orange Kelly 32 at Ku De Ta. And a 35 Gold Birkin at the lobby level.


 
 Seems like H central there... the next orchard road.


----------



## pyrexia

This afternoon, ION: 

- Mother with 28 black box Kelly worn with shoulder strap and daughter with 28 graphite Kelly also worn with shoulder strap

- Lady with 30 Birkin PHW.. it was a purple that I didn't recognize - could be questche or prune

- Lady with Birkin in the carpark and twillies around the handles


----------



## periogirl28

ION this afternoon also - I saw a 34 Gold Lindy which was so packed, it looked like a shoe box! And a very cute 25 Violet Lizard B PHW.


----------



## periogirl28

NAC On Pedder
Kelly Eclat 32 Etoupe/ Blue Aztec

NAC
BBB 30 PHW
Gold Togo B 30
BA Togo Lindy 30 
Orange Swift Kelly 32

Have also been seeing some mini "inspired" bags, a black leather "Birkin", one in Black and cream Toile and a Black/Toile "GP", all about a size 20. Completely accurate replicas, down to the stamps. New fad?


----------



## fashionistaO

In the metro before rush hour, 

JP ladies touring the city .. GP galore(must have been an H meet)

all leather GM/Black w ladybug charm
all leather orange/GM
MM ciel/toile w/ chaine d'anchor twilly
MM/gray/toile w/ primtemps twilly in grey
all leather boug/MM w/ iris iphone cover
all leather GM/Sienne 
all leather PM/prune
PM RH/tolie w/ astrologie 90 in rough/vermillion


----------



## Pepper

At the charmingly dingy Beacon Hill Skate Shop today:  a 30 cm glazed black porosus Birkin, I think with PH.


----------



## IFFAH

4 Dec

What happens when a Hermes Birkin meets an inspired Birkin in a boutique?


@ Hansel, Mandarin Gallery

30 Noir Croc *Inspired* B PHW
30 Noir Shiny Poro. Croc B PHW


Paragon


Food, Basement

25 Violet Ostrich B PHW
30 Gold Clemence Lindy PHW
Gold Negonda Harnais

Christmas Bazaar

Cognac Ostrich Bolide PHW
35 Orange Clemence B PHW

Bag Bar

25 Bleu Roi Ostrich B PHW w/twilly


Atrium

Herline Zip Tote on a Japanese guy
Pink Negonda Garden Party MM

30 Noir Togo B Brushed PHW w/'watermelon' Hermes charm
32 Soleil Clemence Kelly PHW w/Omnibus Twilly
50 Bougainvillier Clemence HAC PHW w/huge lock


Hermes Liat Towers

30 Orange Clemence Lindy PHW
35 Rouge Garrance Togo B GHW


*Triple One Somerset*, current H hangout sightings,


25 Noir Ostrich B PHW
Rouge H Boxcalf Kelly Pochette GHW
42 Parchemin Clemence Shoulder Kelly GHW


Mother-Daughter Team
35 Noir Boxcalf Kelly Lakis PHW (daughter)


35 Orange All-Leather Kelly Lakis PHW w/shoulder strap + Orange Quelle Idole hanging cutely on the Kelly handle. (mum)




It's the sale season in S'pore and one of the best times to be out sighting.


----------



## pyrexia

IFFAH said:


> 4 Dec
> *
> What happens when a Hermes Birkin meets an inspired Birkin in a boutique?*
> 
> 
> @ Hansel, Mandarin Gallery
> 
> 30 Noir Croc *Inspired* B PHW
> 30 Noir Shiny Poro. Croc B PHW




YIKES! 
What an awkward moment!


----------



## IFFAH

^It was crowded upon that time as this is the latest new Hansel Boutique.


Apparently, the wife was busy trying on clothes so her husband help to tote with shopping bags. Like most men, they're clueless & he stand next to the owner w/Hermes B. Owner glance and then, focus her attention on a top. It's an inspired B w/o Hermes stamp.


----------



## DesigningStyle

iffah said:


> 4 dec
> 
> what happens when a hermes birkin meets an inspired birkin in a boutique?


 
lol!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This afternoon @ lobby of The Regent Hotel

30cm Iris Birkin P/H


----------



## IFFAH

A half & hour ago,

@ ION Orchard

30 Rubis Lindy PHW (owner in long maxi print dress w/jacket. She looks lovely).

Orange Clemence Picotin PM


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This morning @ lobby of Mt E hospital:

30cm Blue Abyss Shiny Poro Birkin P/H with orange twillys


----------



## geminisparklers

Lutz said:


> Some sightings at an H party.


 
I saw the same purple croc while having lunch at Yung Kee on 1 Dec; but on a different lady. Hers was diamond-studded! I purposely walked to the toilet twice and back to see it again and again...and didn't even notice actor &#38472;&#30334;&#31077;&#65288;the one who does comedian roles??) sitting at the next table...lol!!!

And while at Central, The Landmark on the same day; it was literally raining H! There was
- a Gold 35 B entering Valentino
- an Iris 26 Jypsiere leaving Valentino
- a light green(like apple green) Kelly together with a light sky blue Kelly going up the escalator infront of Valentino
- a black B
- a graphite B
- a BdP 40 Kelly
- a caramel coloured ostrich Sellier Kelly on a Filipino lady

There was also a lady with a Chartruese B crossing the road at Wyndham street earlier and one with an Orange B opposite Century Square at Central. And a young lady in red with a H belt at the Central MTR station.

While intending to visit H at Lee Gardens the night before(it was closed by the time I reached), I saw a tall and stylish lady with a soleil Kelly walked into the Lee Gardens building. :


----------



## sinberg

Around lunch time today, I saw a friendly gold ostrich 35B pass a snooty fauve matte croc w/white stitching 30B, both with palladium hardware, in front of Liat. Both were stunning!!

It was fun to see!


----------



## loves

35 cm etoupe ghw, leather not sure, too far to tell. stunning combi, i seldom see etoupe and ghw standing across the traffic lights waiting for the green man. same bag as sighted sometime back, she must be from my neighbourhood.


----------



## Elina0408

*Oxford street*: Young Asian girl with her Red  35 B


----------



## rains

Saw a lady with Huge 40 cm or 50 cm (not sure) Gold Travel Birkin at Globus in Rive at 12:45 pm today.


----------



## Lutz

DearAunt's 30 Birkin.


----------



## peggioka

Lutz: lovely spy pic of a gorgeous birdie!  What color is this birdie?

I saw a few in Beverly Hills today and yesterday: a lady was carrying a gold 40 birkin and walking along Brighton way this afternoon, I was in the car and did not have time to take a pic; an orange swift 30cm Birkin belonging to an elderly lady dressed in dark grey outfit was sitting on an outside table at THE CAFE.


----------



## blusilv

Taka carpark:

Lady in white sundress coming out of her yellow lamborghini with pinkish-red twillies on white birkin 35. Stunning!


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday at Chanel Christmas party MBS
Etoupe Togo B 35 PHW
Black tadeladkt CDC GHW
Black shiny croc B 30 
RG Togo B 30 
Ostrich Plume orange/ red colour
Cream Clic Clac M PHW


----------



## Lutz

peggioka said:


> Lutz: lovely spy pic of a gorgeous birdie! What color is this birdie?
> 
> I saw a few in Beverly Hills today and yesterday: a lady was carrying a gold 40 birkin and walking along Brighton way this afternoon, I was in the car and did not have time to take a pic; an orange swift 30cm Birkin belonging to an elderly lady dressed in dark grey outfit was sitting on an outside table at THE CAFE.


 

It is a shade of grey. I didn't ask because she is not good with colour names.

And so am I.


----------



## peggioka

Thanks!



Lutz said:


> It is a shade of grey. I didn't ask because she is not good with colour names.
> 
> And so am I.


----------



## Queenie

Paragon, Singapore

30cm Bouganvilla Togo Birkin GHW
35cm Graphite Clemence Birkin PHW
35cm Black Togo Birkin PHW
35cm Ciel Clemence Birkin PHW
35cm Potiron Togo Birkin PHW
GM Toile/Noir Garden Party
Inspired Rouge Croc birkin


----------



## pyrexia

Yesterday at the Riverdance show, MBS

- Soleil GP 
- Beige canvas GP (the smaller size)
- 35 Black Birkin stuffed to the brim
- 30 RG Birkin

Today, Takashimaya
- 35 Gold Birkin
- 35 Black Birkin
- Black Marwari on a dear TPFer with aubergine TB shawl


----------



## IFFAH

09/12

Hermes Liat

35 Vert Veronese B PHW with Hermes Shopping Bag.


----------



## sydspy

Here is my 1st snap shot of a "wildlife" sighting...........I was so excited taking this pic.............


----------



## geminisparklers

9 Dec 2010 at Raffles Hospital, Sg

A Rouge H 35 B on a doctor at Raffles HealthScreeners


----------



## IFFAH

10/12


There is a *Hermes Rain* Today. Aren't people busy working?

*All over in Orchard*


Within Wheelock PlaceBorders

30 Vert Anis Ostrich B PHW w/twilly
Fellow tpf'er with 42 Rouge Garrance Shoulder B PHW
Iris Rivale & Matching Iris 35 Epsom B PHW

35 Paille Matte Croc B PHW w/twilly and Oran Havanne Lizard Sandals


Chanel Fine Jewellery Private Event

25 Vert Anis Lizard Sellier Kelly PHW


Tiffany

28 Gold Togo Kelly PHW 

Within NAC


Curry Negonda Garden Party GM
Rouge H Negonda Garden Party PM
35 Rouge Garrance B GHW
Havanne Matte Croc Lindy 30
Aqua Chevre Mysore 25B PHW


Bougainvillier Herbag (mother)
Etoupe Herbag (daughter)


Bottega Veneta, ION Orchard

32 Noir Boxcalf Kelly GHW w/yellow tohu bohu and matching Noir Croc Constance Belt


----------



## periogirl28

Today at MBS
Orange 35 Togo B PHW
RG 35 Togo B GHW
Fushcia 30 Nilo Croc B PHW

Today at Taka
Pink 30 swift Lindy
Etoupe/Blue Aztec 32 Kelly Eclat PHW
Prune Chevre? 35 B PHW


----------



## Accessorize*me

Yesterday at Inagiku, Raffles City

30cm Gold Birkin PHW, toted by a lady clad in an all black dress.
Red Clic Clac

Today at Hermes Taka

Etoupe 32 Kelly PHW, on a young fair lady wearing a Black printed Top, Black pants.
Chocolate 35 Togo Birkin GHW, paired with chic capri camel pants, dark brown top and short but very groomed hair.


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

This morning at Coronation Plaza:

Etoupe 35 Kelly P/H with canvas strap


----------



## etoupebirkin

Last Wednesday at Tysons Corner was like H central. 

I saw:

Cinderlala's BB Kelly Stunning, stunning, stunning.
Laney's Gold Box Kelly, So gorgeous, I just wanted to pet it.

We also saw:
Poussiere Evelyne 
Black Chevre Bolide on a tall striking Asian woman with a stunning gray fur vest at the VCA boutique.
Gold Birkin 35 cm
Black Birkin 35 cm
Prune Jypsiere 34 cm (jaw dropping)
I brought my indigo Matte Croc LA Bag.


----------



## my peko

Hong kong IFC mall






At Yiu Fung Store (do we call this a confectionary store?) Lutz please help!


----------



## Lutz

my peko said:


> Hong kong IFC mall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Yiu Fung Store (do we call this a confectionary store?) Lutz please help!


 
Googled Yiu Fung Store (&#20040;&#40179;&#22763;&#22810: It sells a large range of Chinese snacks including candy / preserved fruit / peanuts/ almond / pea / flour.


----------



## my peko

Lutz said:


> Googled Yiu Fung Store (&#20040;&#40179;&#22763;&#22810: It sells a large range of Chinese snacks including candy / preserved fruit / peanuts/ almond / pea / flour.


 
Thanks Lutz, I was gonna get some salted peas but focusing on taking the pic, people who came later went in front of me. Left with frustration. 

Then I went to Tai Ping Koon. Anita Yuen was there for take out and she was with a 35 Etoupe Birkin.


----------



## jenyi

*Yesterday, Hermes Annual Party - Salon de Musique*(all alligator/nilo/porosus will simply be called croc as there were too many and too hard to differentiate in the dimlight...most importantly because I didn't want to stare! =P )

birkins:
3 matte croc bleu brighton birkin 30 
2 ombre lizard birkin 25
2 matte croc amethyst birkin 30
1 shiny croc orange birkin 30
1 matte croc fauve/terre? birkin 35
2 black lizard birkin 25
dozens of shiny and matte black crocs
1 graphite croc birkin 30
2 matte havanne croc birkin 30
1 shiny croc bougainviller birkin 30
2 fuschia ostrich birkin 30/35
1 violine ostrich birkin 30 
3 gold leather birkin 30/35
3 gris T leather birkin 30
2 parchemin leather birkin 25/30
1 blue jean leather birkin 30
numerous red croc birkins
1 shiny croc bleu brighton 30 
1 matte croc ciel birkin 30
1 shadow birkin 35?
2 rose shocking chevre birkin 30
1 shiny croc fuschia birkin 30
1 orange lizard birkin 25
3 etoupe leather birkin 30/35
2 tricolor leather birkins

kellys:
again, many red kellys
2 parchemin kelly 25/28
1 gris T kelly 28 
many brown/chocolate croc kellys mostly size 28
1 matte bleu brighton kelly 28
1 shiny bleu brighton kelly 28
2 leather toile kellys (green/toile, brown/toile)
2 orange leather kelly 28/32

lindys (I can't tell the sizes):
1 matte croc pelouse lindy
1 matte croc amethyst lindy
many etoupe leather lindys

kelly pochettes:
1 shiny braise croc 
1 matte chocolate croc
1 violet lizard
1 shiny black croc
2 matte black croc
1 shiny terre croc
1 shiny bordeaux croc
1 black lizard

I'm sure there were ALOT more but I can't remember the rest. So bleu brighton wins as the most popular exotic color (other than black and browns). Ostrich wins as the "rarest" leather of the night and green was the "rarest" color.  Here are some spy pics.


----------



## thimp

^^


----------



## mrsDIY88

Today in Pacific Place, Hong Kong:

1 matte croc lindy 30 in dark brown (not sure what's the name of the colour. it was a lovely rich dark brown)


----------



## nattie1020

thimp said:


> ^^



my thoughts exactly...

i'm hyperventilating


----------



## nattie1020

Saw this Lindy at my nephew's birthday party yesterday. i worked up the nerve to ask her what size and not only did she not know the name, but was unsure of the size? didnt realize there were people out there who invested or received Hermes that didnt know the at least the name... odd

perhaps she wasnt expecting anyone at a children's party to notice...


----------



## Greentea

^ drool


----------



## Julide

*Nattie* It looks like a 30 Cafe Clemance to me...Why how could she not know...


----------



## nattie1020

Julide said:


> *Nattie* It looks like a 30 Cafe Clemance to me...Why how could she not know...



maybe she was trying to be coy. Kind of like what i try to do when someone comes up to me an asks how much I spent on my birkin...

She's like "is that what this is called?" and then my sister-in-law proceeded to tell her my mother and I collect designer handbags...

Now THAT made both me and her friend change the subject before it turned in to luxury goods! haha


----------



## Queenie

*jenyi*, I think I will   die from hyperventilation if I was there.


----------



## jenyi

^^*Queenie*, it surely was a feast for the eyes.  There were about 300 guests invited, so there were at least 150 H bags and most of them were crocs!!!


----------



## loves

wow jenyi what a sight it must've been! 

yesterday i saw the cutest bj trim phw in clemence, the smaller size. 26? or 28cm


----------



## pyrexia

jenyi said:


> *Yesterday, Hermes Annual Party - Salon de Musique*(all alligator/nilo/porosus will simply be called croc as there were too many and too hard to differentiate in the dimlight...most importantly because I didn't want to stare! =P )
> 
> birkins:
> 3 matte croc bleu brighton birkin 30
> 2 ombre lizard birkin 25
> 2 matte croc amethyst birkin 30
> 1 shiny croc orange birkin 30
> 1 matte croc fauve/terre? birkin 35
> 2 black lizard birkin 25
> dozens of shiny and matte black crocs
> 1 graphite croc birkin 30
> 2 matte havanne croc birkin 30
> 1 shiny croc bougainviller birkin 30
> 2 fuschia ostrich birkin 30/35
> 1 violine ostrich birkin 30
> 3 gold leather birkin 30/35
> 3 gris T leather birkin 30
> 2 parchemin leather birkin 25/30
> 1 blue jean leather birkin 30
> numerous red croc birkins
> 1 shiny croc bleu brighton 30
> 1 matte croc ciel birkin 30
> 1 shadow birkin 35?
> 2 rose shocking chevre birkin 30
> 1 shiny croc fuschia birkin 30
> 1 orange lizard birkin 25
> 3 etoupe leather birkin 30/35
> 2 tricolor leather birkins
> 
> kellys:
> again, many red kellys
> 2 parchemin kelly 25/28
> 1 gris T kelly 28
> many brown/chocolate croc kellys mostly size 28
> 1 matte bleu brighton kelly 28
> 1 shiny bleu brighton kelly 28
> 2 leather toile kellys (green/toile, brown/toile)
> 2 orange leather kelly 28/32
> 
> lindys (I can't tell the sizes):
> 1 matte croc pelouse lindy
> 1 matte croc amethyst lindy
> many etoupe leather lindys
> 
> kelly pochettes:
> 1 shiny braise croc
> 1 matte chocolate croc
> 1 violet lizard
> 1 shiny black croc
> 2 matte black croc
> 1 shiny terre croc
> 1 shiny bordeaux croc
> 1 black lizard
> 
> I'm sure there were ALOT more but I can't remember the rest. So bleu brighton wins as the most popular exotic color (other than black and browns). Ostrich wins as the "rarest" leather of the night and green was the "rarest" color.  Here are some spy pics.



WOW! What a feast for the eyes it must have been!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in New York City: A 32 Blue Jean Kelly and a small Chocolate Picotin. On display In the Madison Ave store: A 25 brown croc Birkin and a 35 dark green croc Birkin with diamond hardware.


----------



## prettychic

Good thread, keep the sightings and pictures coming....


----------



## blueberryjam

Singapore, at the Paragon pedestrian crossing (just after 1pm):

Shoulder birkin in Rubis.


----------



## r.b_boi

while in goyard, today i saw this birkin....and many many more as i traveled up rue saint honore.  apologies for the poor quality i had to take it on my phone, and i think she knew what i was trying to do...maybe some of the H experts can name the details...i'm not that good, yet.


----------



## bluewin

r.b_boi said:


> while in goyard, today i saw this birkin....and many many more as i traveled up rue saint honore.  apologies for the poor quality i had to take it on my phone, and i think she knew what i was trying to do...maybe some of the H experts can name the details...i'm not that good, yet.









I think this is the first pap shot of the himalaya croc b.  Great pap shot


----------



## Jen_910

^ WOW to me that's like seeing a celebrity! I dont even get excited to see celebrities actually lol.


----------



## r.b_boi

I think this is the first pap shot of the himalaya croc b.  Great pap shot [/QUOTE]

like i said i think she knew i was trying to get a pic so she kept moving around the store (and i think her husband was staring at me, trying to figure out what i was doing) ...so i had to go behind her and get it...if i had my nikon it would have been ALOT clearer...



Jen_910 said:


> ^ WOW to me that's like seeing a celebrity! I dont even get excited to see celebrities actually lol.



i was in awe when i saw it...i knew it had to be special, well even more special than just a "normal" croc...


----------



## tesi

kop neiman marcus shoe dept.....
the limited edition barenia and horse print couvertures kelly being carried by hand on a lovely young woman......yummy!!!!


----------



## r.b_boi

oh, i almost forgot...i saw a bolide in what was about 35 cms at dinner tonight....very chic and understated...


----------



## Jen_910

LOL. I love how she paired UGGS with it. I was with my mom at TArget and she was using her 35 Poro Rouge Matte Birkin, while holding a coupon in line and I couldnt help but laugh.. The irony in that!! 



r.b_boi said:


> I think this is the first pap shot of the himalaya croc b. Great pap shot


 
like i said i think she knew i was trying to get a pic so she kept moving around the store (and i think her husband was staring at me, trying to figure out what i was doing) ...so i had to go behind her and get it...if i had my nikon it would have been ALOT clearer...



i was in awe when i saw it...i knew it had to be special, well even more special than just a "normal" croc...[/QUOTE]


----------



## thenurse

Ooooh, look. The other lady has a box Kelly! Hahaha.


----------



## Elina0408

*thenurse*: good eye!! 
*rbboi*: nice pic! You spy!!
*Jen910*: it really is funny!! Holding a £££££ bag and shopping with a coupon!! But it isn't bad at all!!


----------



## birkin101

Saw Etoupe Birkin 35 in Yorkville T.O. a few days ago, the lady in a fur coat and a hat was crossing the street right in front of me.


----------



## purplebirkins

Saw a vert olive or vert bronze kelly with ghw and an iris birkin 30 phw getting on a taxi yesterday afternoon.  Beautiful!!


----------



## IFFAH

thenurse, .


*17 Dec*

@ Soft Launch of Curious Teepee w/Yvan Rodic, FaceHunter blogger

Hermes x Colette Brides de Gala


*18 Dec*

NAC

Orange Clemence Picotin PM


----------



## dreamdoll

At Marina Bay Sands Hotel

35 Black birkin togo ghw
35 Vert Olive birkin togo phw
35 Gold birkin togo ghw







3 herbags - 1 navy, 1 bougainvillier, 1 naturel


----------



## WingNut

My Mom and I were in NYC Monday and Tuesday and we saw so many Birkins (mostly black, PHW, 35cm) that I thought we'd get whiplash from our heads constantly whipping around!

This was mostly at Barneys and Saks, but we also saw two matte brown (not sure of the color - but a cool slightly greyish brown) croc 35cm birkins PHW: 
One at Barney's on a woman in a gorgeous fur coat (shopping with her daughter - who also carried a Black 35cm)
and one at Loro Piano,

Other than the black, we saw one raisin 35cm PHW at Saks, and one or two Gold 35cms.

Also saw a stunning vintage black box Kelly retourne 32/35 on a beautiful woman getting shoes repaired at the Leather Spa.

We don't get to NYC as often as we should, so we were somewhat excited..although my mother said "Geez....these things are everywhere!"

(we were there with my BBB 35 GHW and her black Togo 35 GHW)


----------



## Princess D

Yesterday around lunch hour at H Galleria HK - very elegant lady with sellier Kelly 28 worn with shoulder strap, it's graphite I think, the bag is tdf and I think she's a tpf'er


----------



## periogirl28

Saw this huge Kelly today, 

35 Ostrich Birkin with Vert Anis front/back panels and a parchemin-like colour on the side panels
35 Black togo B with PHW on a dear TPFer 
32 Etoupe Kelly PHW x2
30 BJ Birkin PHW
30 Etoupe Birkin with Fushcia A/H twillies

All around Orchard Road


----------



## ms piggy

40 Etoupe Birkin on a slim lady at Carrefour, Suntec. She pulls it off!


----------



## Accessorize*me

Today:

30cm Pelouse Matte Croc Lindy, White printed Top and Cream pants walking pass the Godiva Counter at Takashimaya.


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Sunday afternoon, Boston, MA, at the Louis Vuitton boutique in Saks Fifth Avenue - Iris Togo Lindy 34. I had my Raisin Clemence Picotin, and we chatted. She had just bought it (it looked brand spanking new) and it was the only one in the store.


----------



## lulilu

my local Saks yesterday -- lovely lady in fur coat carrying a iris 20 toolbox


----------



## lulilu

periogirl28 said:


> Saw this huge Kelly today,
> 
> 35 Ostrich Birkin with Vert Anis front/back panels and a parchemin-like colour on the side panels
> 35 Black togo B with PHW on a dear TPFer
> 32 Etoupe Kelly PHW x2
> 30 BJ Birkin PHW
> 30 Etoupe Birkin with Fushcia A/H twillies
> 
> All around Orchard Road




I am dying over that kelly!!!  she looks so cute!


----------



## n@u9ht

lulilu said:


> I am dying over that kelly!!!  she looks so cute!



you are too kind toni!*grinz*
but yes!im dying over that kelly too!
quick grab one!


----------



## honey88

Accessorize*me said:


> Today:
> 
> 30cm Pelouse Matte Croc Lindy, White printed Top and Cream pants walking pass the Godiva Counter at Takashimaya.



I die!! that sounds amazing.


----------



## Handybags

Accessorize*me said:


> Today:
> 
> 30cm Pelouse Matte Croc Lindy, White printed Top and Cream pants walking pass the Godiva Counter at Takashimaya.


 
Hmmmm who is able to actually walk past the Godiva Counter... I though everyone stopped there!!


----------



## Julide

*Handy*So:true:


----------



## HeidiMom

Handybags said:


> Hmmmm who is able to actually walk past the Godiva Counter... I though everyone stopped there!!



I would have to pass the Godiva counter if I were carrying a croc bag and wearing cream pants...or else I would get chocolate all over them! Guess it's a good thing I don't have croc because I never pass up Godiva!


----------



## hermesfanno1

Handybags said:


> Hmmmm who is able to actually walk past the Godiva Counter... I though everyone stopped there!!



Godiva tastes ok i guess. my uncle brought it as pressies for xmas last year from japan but it was a little bitter for my liking. Maybe I am just a simple girl because i prefer tim tams! i'm so true blue!


----------



## periogirl28

n@u9ht said:


> you are too kind toni!*grinz*
> but yes!im dying over that kelly too!
> quick grab one!



Very cool! Did I just pap you? Hope u don't mind?


----------



## olive519

Yesterday an elegant woman maybe in her 50's with a rouge Venetian 35cm birkin with phw and sky high black heels and fitted shearling coat with her dh admiring the Saks Fifth Ave holiday windows


----------



## littlemissmafia

Yesterday, H&M Regent Street London. An Asian lady in black down jacket with Rubis GHW 30cm! Gorgy, I couldn't take my eyes off it!


----------



## Accessorize*me

honey88 said:


> I die!! that sounds amazing.



Yeah, it _looks_ amazing...! 



Handybags said:


> Hmmmm who is able to actually walk past the Godiva Counter... *I though everyone stopped there*!!



LOL!!...I know I did....!!!



HeidiMom said:


> I would have to pass the Godiva counter if I were carrying a croc bag and wearing cream pants...or else I would get chocolate all over them! Guess it's a good thing I don't have croc because I never pass up Godiva!



:lolots:



hermesfanno1 said:


> Godiva tastes ok i guess. my uncle brought it as pressies for xmas last year from japan but it was a little bitter for my liking. Maybe I am just a simple girl because i prefer tim tams! i'm so true blue!



*hermesfanno1*, it depends on which ones you choose. My DH for example only eats certain flavours because he finds most of them too _too_ sweet...


----------



## Queenie

At Liat Towers, Singapore (yesterday and today)

35cm Matte Havanne Croc Birkin GHW
32cm Shiny Black Croc Kelly GHW
35cm Gold Clemence Birkin PHW
30cm Orange Swift Lindy
35cm Tabac Camel Birkin PHW
PM Orange Clemence Picotin


----------



## hermesfanno1

Accessorize*me said:


> Yeah, it _looks_ amazing...!
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!!...I know I did....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> *hermesfanno1*, it depends on which ones you choose. My DH for example only eats certain flavours because he finds most of them too _too_ sweet...



oh really? it's too pricey for me on a normal day but as a gift i don't mind. you know how relatives are when they give you something probably at some outrageous discount corner in the airport. when they see a bargain...lol anyway everyone's taste buds is different...


----------



## Lutz

Dear *my peko* reports from the airport:


----------



## twigz

^Love that white stitching!!


----------



## Handybags

Me too twigz... I'm a sucker for a contrast stitch


----------



## SCinSG

Today at 1 Finlayson Green, an ADORABLE Lindy got into the elevator I was in. I'm still trying to figure out H leathers, colours and sizes, so please forgive my ignorance: I haven't a clue about any other detail apart from the fact that it was a Lindy. The bag was super cute and her owner rocked her jeans and tee too.


----------



## periogirl28

Today at Paragon
30 Iris Lindy Clemence PHW
26 Rubis So Kelly Clemence? GHW
30 Rouge Garrance Clemence/togo Birkin PHW

A trio of heart-stopping colours!


----------



## Julide

Todayin Chicago!!!
Birkin 35 Chocolate Togo?
Lindy 30? Etoupe well loved!!!
Evelyne Gold
Kelly retourne black GHW
Kelly Sellier black GHW
A wonderful day all in all!!!


Forgot to add:
Ex-Libris Shawl in noir/natural!!!
Chasse En Inde shawl in Orange/turquoise!!!!


----------



## Lutz

Dear *my peko* (undercover tPF spy) doubles as a tourist these days.   

In the cabin heading to Ho Chi Minh City:







At Diamond Department Store, a black Birkin with ghw:


----------



## SCinSG

Today at a clinic in Gleneagles 
- a STUNNING Birkin (35 i think) in a colour I *think* is bougainvillea, phw, clemence leather (pretty sure) came and sat right next to me! It took a lot of willpower not to reach out to touch the pretty thing. 

Tanglin Mall 
- 30 Birkin, in a beautiful light beige/white (parchemin perhaps?), phw. Couldn't tell what leather it was because I was in a cab and she had just stepped out of her Mercedes on the arm of her well-dressed owner.

- Tigre Royale Pointu in black (my scarf twin!). Tied in a loose cowboy style. The lovely and busy momma was going down the escalator while I was going up.


----------



## nervousgirl

look what i spotted earlier on at Singapore Takashimaya lobby area.Merry Xmas my dear tpfers.


----------



## IFFAH

^Cool snap! Merry X'mas to you too.


On Christmas Eve, NAC, 24 Dec

An elegant lady in white dress with Horn Necklace & Ciel Fourre-Tout in PM size. She looks familiar in local Hermes events and if you're a member here, I must say, You're Incredibly Stunning!!!  


You've made the humble *Fourre Tout* stand out among the sea of Birkins/Kellys!


Later on @ Paragon Marketplace

Rouge Garrance Valapraiso on an Indonesian woman in her 50s wearing a traditional Kebaya top w/black pants.


----------



## Champers21

Today at basement 1 of Tanglin Mall @abt 1pm
Etoupe B30 with twillies on the handles  in Togo or Clemence........ Couldn't really tell.......


----------



## rushka

Today, H City Center Las Vegas. Chic mother-daughter duo, 35 orange B(couldn't quite id leather or hardware) on DD and a 30 Himilaya croc Birkin on mom-TO DIE gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Flip88

a girl aged maybe 30 wearing a chinchilla jacket, leather skinnies, boots (not sure of the brand) in Harrods, London carrying a 30cm red croc birkin.  I must have done 3 takes on her because I thought she was famous.  She might have been but I could not place the face.


----------



## sin vergüenza

Bal Harbour Fl yesterday

Among a sea of Birkins (I spotted about 10 in the first 20 minutes) the H that most caught my eye were two Evelyne GMs - one in Cafe and one in Gold that looked lovely and "simple chic" on the ladies wearing them.

The big stunner, however, was an elegant older lady carrying a beautiful matte olive croc Kelly 32 with GHW! I also spotted another woman with a shiny green croc Kelly 32 GHW. Kellys are so rare around here and you almost never spot an Evelyne. 

Both pleasant surprises.


----------



## thomasj93

today:
- Etoupe Lindy
- Tan Birkin, worn on shoulder(!!)

A few days ago on Schiphol Airport:
- Etoupe birkin 30 cm phw


----------



## Elina0408

Today 28/12 in New Bond Street
a) Inside Miu-Miu store lovely young asian girl carrying a 35 B in Red G (not sure though), her friend wearing a Dior bag (stunning too),
b) group of family/friends in the same store with one Ostrich 35 B in a shade of pink and another member carrying a small Kelly ?  in a shade of red too (or rubis) (tiny with a strap)
c) another mature lady wearing a real lovely fur and carrying a Garden Party in etoupe
d) a young stylish Russian girl in Fenwick carrying a black 35 Kelly with PHW
e) another girl in New Bond carrying a black 34 Jypsiere


----------



## IFFAH

I haven't watched Channel 8 dramas for quite sometime. Today, while at the last 5 mins before the ending of "The Breakout" Ep 18, 9pm - 10pm _local SG time_,


Actress *Pan Lingling* w/a *Noir Kelly* looking sleek in black dress!! I missed the whole episodeS! She must have used her Hermes bags throughout the show.


----------



## Lutz

An orange Bolide at the local pharmacy:


----------



## tesi

this past week in naples, florida....
a lovely lady with a black chevre kelly 32 at hermes-such a sweetie!
birkin 35 black togo/clemence phw at waterside shops


----------



## Champers21

This afternoon at LiBai Restaurant- Sheraton Towers, a well dressed lady with a Chocolate Shiny croc Birkin35 n her equally stylish daughter carrying a fuchsia channel 255....


----------



## pamella

It was raining Birkins at Bal Harbour Miami yesterday!! Especially in the H store! My
head was spinning!  Adorable 25 red (maybe RV or RG, not sure) Birkin, two 35 gold
with gold, two etoupe with PHW, black, beautiful orange Bolide, man looking a 40
etoupe and a Kelly Relax, trying to decide!


----------



## New-New

Yesterday at Neiman Marcus in union square San Francisco:
Birkin 35 in etoupe
Birkin 30 in some dark brown color
Bolide I don't remember the color 
And of course my birkin 40 in etoupe


----------



## Codygirl

tesi said:


> this past week in naples, florida....
> a lovely lady with a black chevre kelly 32 at hermes-such a sweetie!
> birkin 35 black togo/clemence phw at waterside shops


 

That was ME!!!!!!


----------



## pug*shoes

Codygirl said:


> That was ME!!!!!!



I saw you tooooo! Gorgeous bag! 

Also, today around 6pm at La Guardia airport, woman in all black and 35 etoupe B, gorgeous! (SO swears it was a 40 though, lol). Departure gate for a flight to MSP.


----------



## tesi

pug*shoes said:


> I saw you tooooo! Gorgeous bag!
> 
> Also, today around 6pm at La Guardia airport, woman in all black and 35 etoupe B, gorgeous! (SO swears it was a 40 though, lol). Departure gate for a flight to MSP.



ok girls.....anyone see a quetsche chevre kelly there that day? just asking.....


----------



## Codygirl

pug*shoes said:


> I saw you tooooo! Gorgeous bag!
> 
> Also, today around 6pm at La Guardia airport, woman in all black and 35 etoupe B, gorgeous! (SO swears it was a 40 though, lol). Departure gate for a flight to MSP.


 
Pugsy!!!! We had the best time!!! 
Make a bet with SO and see who wins! 

Love my day with pugsy and SO!!!


----------



## Codygirl

tesi said:


> ok girls.....anyone see a quetsche chevre kelly there that day? just asking.....


 
I saw it !!! I had to ask about it casue it was sure purdy!! It looked great on you!


----------



## pug*shoes

tesi said:


> ok girls.....anyone see a quetsche chevre kelly there that day? just asking.....



Wish I did! I saw Codygirl in another city. But if I'll keep an eye out for you when travelling!



Codygirl said:


> Pugsy!!!! We had the best time!!!
> Make a bet with SO and see who wins!
> 
> Love my day with pugsy and SO!!!



Good idea! I'll work on that bet! 

And we did too 



Codygirl said:


> I saw it !!! I had to ask about it casue it was sure purdy!! It looked great on you!


----------



## IFFAH

*31 Dec 2010, Hermes Taka*

Iris Croc Kelly Pochette PHW


*1 Jan 2011*

DB Bistro Moderne

Rouge H Boxcalf Onimaitou
Bleu Pale Boxcalf Constance PHW
SO Black Kelly


----------



## Handybags

IFFAH said:


> Iris Croc Kelly Pochette PHW


 
Oooh Iris Croc..... *IFFAH* can you describe this in comparison to violet please? I am yet to see it.


----------



## ms piggy

^ Me too, and in comparison to Amethyst, which has been mistaken as Iris Croc. I was told there's no Iris Croc.


----------



## TankerToad

Polynesian Cultural Center on Oahu yesterday a larger size jypsiere in BJ on a lovely Asian woman.
Great looking bag~
Walking Waikiki beach today~a Bolide in Orange 
At Ala Moana Mall a BJ 30 Birkin with a charm and one twilly on the handle on a young gal out with her friends~


----------



## ms piggy

Sometime last week, in H Taka and Paragon, 40 shiny Fuchsia Porosus Birkin.


----------



## mrssparkles

ms piggy said:


> Sometime last week, in H Taka and Paragon, 40 shiny Fuchsia Porosus Birkin.



BIG!


----------



## purplebirkins

ms piggy said:


> ^ Me too, and in comparison to Amethyst, which has been mistaken as Iris Croc. I was told there's no Iris Croc.


 
Same here, I don't think there is iris croc.  Could it be that the amethyst dyes this year are brighter??  If so, I'm getting something in amethyste croc!!!  *Iffah*, please share with us your thoughts, I hope it is a dye batch variation like the lavenderish violet in 2008.  Oh how lovely~


----------



## IFFAH

^purplebirkins, it belongs to a regular client of Hermes. Similar to Iris and different from amethyst. It was impolite for me to ask her because she was talking to a SA there while trying on a watch.


Today evening @ Hermes Liat

Kelly Relax


----------



## birkin101

A couple of days ago Black 35 Birkin w/SH on a lady dining with her mother in Sweet Gallery, Bloor West Village T.O


----------



## Lutz

35 Brikin gris T


----------



## purplebirkins

IFFAH said:


> ^purplebirkins, it belongs to a regular client of Hermes. Similar to Iris and different from amethyst. It was impolite for me to ask her because she was talking to a SA there while trying on a watch.
> 
> 
> Today evening @ Hermes Liat
> 
> Kelly Relax


 
Okay.  I can't wait.  I have something coming in in amethyst croc.  I hope this year's IS more iris than the usual deep amethyst croc.  Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ivy Lin

This morning, outside Philadelphia, I saw a tall pretty lady wearing a grey Evelyne getting inside the elevator. I was the girl that freaked out after getting not only stuck in the elevator, (if you see this, I'm sorry!) but thrilled to have seen my second Evelyne in a week!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

3rd Jan 2011;

Newcastle at Eldon Square;

- Lady with a Gold Kelly 35cm GHW

Walking past 'End. Clothing store'

- Lady with Bougainvillea 30cm PHW Birkin Epsom


----------



## lightdays

12/23/10:

Gucci in Beverly Hills Rodeo Drive:
Asian woman with an orange croc birkin sitting on a fabric bench in the Gucci shoes department. I believe she was trying on shoes.


----------



## loves

shanghai ifc mall, blue jean birkin phw 30cm, looks like togo
orange or potiron evelyne


----------



## IFFAH

I know it's meant to be a wildlife sighting; a TV wildlife sighting,


Gossip Queen Regene Li-Ching on Channel U today with Vivian Lai in Taiwan. In her private makeup room, there's an Orange Birkin 35.


----------



## Lutz

Lunch at an Italian restaurant in Hong Kong.


----------



## IFFAH

9 Jan 11

Hermes Liat Towers, SG

35 Noir Boxcalf Toile Kelly PHW
Toile/Buffalo Garden Party GM
Chocolate Clemence Bolide 


Blackjack Final Sale (multi-label boutique which stocks labels e.g. Helmut Lang, Tsumori Chisato, Kitsuné, etc)

35 Graphite Togo B PHW
26 Vert Veronese Lindy PHW


----------



## ferocia_coutura

sunday at MBS, 30 shiny croc is Rouge Garrance PHW


----------



## Lutz

30 Birkin brique epsom and 35 Birkin black togo.


----------



## ms piggy

Yesterday, Singapore CBD area, croc constance wallet worn messenger style with Farandole 160.


----------



## baghag21

Last Sunday was Lindys galore at Paragon... chocolate, iris, orange, gold....


----------



## IFFAH

Yest, NAC

Noir Kelly Lakis w/strap
30 Gold B GHW
Etoupe Valapraiso

Mother-Son
30 Himalaya Croc B PHW w/Breloque Charm
50 Rubis B PHW w/Indigo Clochette


----------



## bags to die for

Strand Arcade Sydney

Lady with stunning JPG shoulder birkin in orange PHW (I did double and triple takes as it is so rare to see one of these around)


----------



## loves

plaza 66, shanghai
35cm phw black clemence birkin
35cm orange birkin, could be togo, forgot the hw


----------



## sakara54

Hermes Ginza

30 black matte croc birkin carried by tourist
32 Epsom Gold Kelly
25 clemence etoupe


----------



## loves

forgot, a chinese gentleman with a huge herbag! ebene/choc and cream canvas. beautiful! thumbs up!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Nottingham, UK

Lady with Black PHW 35cm birkin


----------



## Mme CLMdeF

A private cardiology clinic in St. Johns Wood, London 

35 black Birkin with PHW
32 black Kelly (retourne) with PHW


----------



## meds00

Sydney

Young lady with a 32 Gold Kelly walking up Foveaux Street in Surry Hills.
Lady with a 35 Gold Clemence Birkin at Soul Pattinson in Pitt St (also carrying a large Chanel paperbag ).


----------



## Elina0408

Today, Westfield shopping center (Village): young Tall girl wearing her Gold 30cm B!!


----------



## IFFAH

15 Jan

Fancl Standalone

35 Miel Shiny Poro. Croc B PHW (elegant elderly lady in Orange cardi & pearls)


On Pedder

Jaune _Discontinued_ Mini Jige attached w/_its own strap_

Ku De Ta

35 Etoupe Clemence B PHW
34 Rouga Garrance Clemence Lindy PHW


16 Jan

Leedon Rd, Residential

26 Etoupe Toolbox PHW


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Last night outside Chang Korean Restaurant, Dempsey:

Etoupe 35 birkin P/H


----------



## sydspy

Spy pics sent by lovely *fannaticsydney* , Double Sens (Gold/Orange) taken at Double Bay, Sydney.........


----------



## sakara54

Isetan Shinjuku

35 bicolor croc Birkin miel with orange handles
25 vert fonce croc Kelly with old lady on wheel chair
Black box KP
28 bleu roi Kelly


----------



## Lutz

At Lane Crawford in the IFC, Hong Kong.


----------



## luv2shophandbag

Farmer's Market at the Grove, LA, 1/16/11
30cm, gold HW, is this Prune? (Not familiar with the purples...)


----------



## Handybags

^Lovely. Looks like raisin clemence to me.


----------



## IFFAH

^Looks like raisin to me too. Or it could be questche.


Yest

Bus 171,

30 Pink Clemence B PHW


Newton MRT Station

42 Vert Veronese Shoulder B II GHW


----------



## IFFAH

IFFAH said:


> ^Looks like raisin to me too. Or it could be questche.
> 
> 
> Yest
> 
> Bus 171,
> 
> 30 Pink Clemence B PHW


 


Corrected: 30 Pink _Togo_ B PHW. Saw owner today again w/30 Pink Togo B, Beige Kelly Belt GHW & Fuschia Cage D'H pendant. Not impressed with Pink Togo though. Dirt signs are visibly prominent.


Along Bukit Timah Rd,

32 Beige Boxcalf Kelly GHW


----------



## IFFAH

Along Liat Tower


30 Gold Ostrich B GHW
35 Bleu Jean Epsom B PHW (shoulder-held, owner in white t. w/military green skirt)
37 Brique Bolide PHW w/strap (, Japanese owner w/umbrella)


On Orchard Pavement along Wisma


Ciel Jypsiere PHW (male owner in white shirt w/Dsquared shopping bag. 1st time saw a Ciel in Jypsiere and am impressed! Dreamy.)


Paragon, Vive Salon

35 Rouge H Ostrich B GHW


----------



## loves

mei lung zhen nanjing xi lu
35cm phw orange birkin, i was walking too fast, can't see the leather. either togo or clemence. i've yet to see boxcalf anything here yet.


----------



## fashionistaO

*loves* .. how's abt your donut dear ..


----------



## fashionistaO

First class bumped for some Delegates .. 
25 Himalayan on a petite asian, also my first sighting of doblis jumping boots(med grey shade of the Him croc) wrapped in a platan plaid shawl from the H home dept. 

Travel web bolide in black w/ black oran sandals and black box omimaitou w/ belle du mexique in the white c/w from previous season on a forty something redhead .. stunning highlights .. she whipped out a pelouse diamond bearn .. omg on the full ensemble!


----------



## loves

wah the perfect final flourish, diamond pelouse bearn

dear my donut cannot count as a sighting, more like preening hehe


----------



## fashionistaO

you dear loves, are definite a H sighting^ anyday!


----------



## loves

fashO


----------



## pamella

At Bal Harbour yesterday:

 Potiron B, 35 with GHW
 Chocolate B, 35 with GHW
 White B, 35 with GHW
 Gold Bolide
 Soleil Kelly
 Blue Jean Jige
 Two Orange Evelyns -- one with orange Orans, so cute
 Etoupe Evelyn, MM
 Gold B, 30 GHW


----------



## lulilu

^^^^ooooh, I'd love to be in Bal Harbor for the sightings and the warm weather!


----------



## PANda_USC

Taipei!

Hermes Grand Formosa Regent: Woman carrying Herbag.

On the elevator up to BrandOff consignment store near SOGO, woman wearing a 28cm vert anis kelly with gold hardware.

At SOGO near the Hermes boutique.  Woman spotted wearing an orange kelly with gold hardware.


----------



## fashionistaO

R U THERE panda


----------



## fashionistaO

two couples parting ways .. 32/Kelly/black CdC/GHW spotted by DH across from Project No.8


----------



## olive519

pamella said:


> At Bal Harbour yesterday:
> 
> Potiron B, 35 with GHW
> Chocolate B, 35 with GHW
> White B, 35 with GHW
> Gold Bolide
> Soleil Kelly
> Blue Jean Jige
> Two Orange Evelyns -- one with orange Orans, so cute
> Etoupe Evelyn, MM
> Gold B, 30 GHW



I got all excited thinking I was in the inventory thread


----------



## IFFAH

Last Night dinner/hangout in Sentosa Cove,


Clad in a beige jumpsuit w/a Odysse Silver Necklace & Vert Bengale Toolbox

In white crochet dress w/a 25 Vert Anis Ostrich B PHW & matching twillies

W/jeans, 37 Paille/Orange Tadelakt Paris Bombay
 

In black chiffon dress, a 30 Parchemin Clemence Lindy GHW over her shoulders, Clic-Clac GHW & clutching a Noir Kelly Wallet PHW

Clad in Dries Van Noten halter jersey dress w/slouchy, casual 35 Chartreuse B PHW


----------



## PANda_USC

*fashionistaO S!!!*, hahaha, yessum. I'm in Taiwan for Chinese New Year, . >_<

1/30/11. Bella Vita, Taipei.  Woman dressed in all black carrying raisin kelly with PHW. ^_^


----------



## Lutz

Wildlife at the office...DearColleague received a box from FSH.


----------



## mrssparkles

^ is that a Boise de Rose Birkin,* Lutz*?


----------



## Lutz

mrssparkles said:


> ^ is that a Boise de Rose Birkin,* Lutz*?


 
Yes! Dear *MrsS*, I posted a few more on http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/ss-2011-podium-602685-41.html#post17883987.


----------



## loves

too pretty lutz, congrats to your coll


----------



## fashionistaO

I second that^



loves said:


> too pretty lutz, congrats to your coll


----------



## fashionistaO

*Happy CNY* 



PANda_USC said:


> *fashionistaO S!!!*, hahaha, yessum. I'm in Taiwan for Chinese New Year, . >_<
> 
> 1/30/11. Bella Vita, Taipei.  Woman dressed in all black carrying raisin kelly with PHW. ^_^


----------



## fashionistaO

30B/Gris elephant shiny porosus /GHW wearing over the knee suede boot in similar shade and canary diamond on her ring finger


----------



## IFFAH

Today


Paragon


40 Noir Clemence B PHW w/twilly, shoulder-held on a lady in all black with lots of shopping bags.

30 Bleu/Choc Potamos B PHW
35 Rouge Garrance B PHW
Bleu/Grey Canvas Garden Party PM
32 Rouge Equestrian Couverture Kelly Amazone PHW w/strap
42 Vert Bronze Shoulder B II PHW

Vintage Barenia Kelly 20 with shoulder strap w/o handle GHW


----------



## fashionistaO

Wearing the SO Black jumping boots, anorak, wooly earmuffs, & red hapi wrist belt, she whipped out a shiny croc and diamond bearn wallet in black paying for CNY lunch and slung around her neck is the elusive orange leica camera to capture this years festivities.


----------



## hello! hello!

Lots of *black* in Tokyo, Ginza

_Today_
Kelly 32 black box GHW
Kelly 32 black evergrain
B 25 etoupe togo
B 35 black box GHW
B 35 gold togo

_Yesterday_
Kelly 32 retourne etoupe clemence
Kelly 32 sellier epsom black
B 30 gold togo
B 35 black clemence
B 35 cafe clemence
Plume 32 black box
Massai PM marron d'inde(?) swift


----------



## blueberryjam

Today in Singapore, Waterloo Street

Rouge Garrance 35cm Birkin on a Chinese lady visiting a Hindu temple. 
All in the spirit of Lunar New Year!


----------



## IFFAH

05/02, Cartier

30 Noir Matte Gator B PHW


----------



## chicinthecity777

fashionistaO said:


> Wearing the SO Black jumping boots, anorak, wooly earmuffs, & red hapi wrist belt, she whipped out a shiny croc and diamond bearn wallet in black paying for CNY lunch and slung around her neck is the elusive orange leica camera to capture this years festivities.



Wow! You have seen the Hermes Leica IRL!! Lucky you!


----------



## periogirl28

I wonder why I am spotting so many black bags around CNY?
Yesterday at church
30 Black Togo Birkin PHW
25 Black Togo Birkin PHW
35 Rubis Togo Birkin PHW

Today NAC
30 Matte Black croc Birkin PHW


----------



## honey88

OMG am in Singapore now and the amount of Hermes I've seen blows the mind

ION food court (great food BTW)
Garden Party x 2:  both Gold
Birkin 30cm:  Gold clemence
Birkin 30cm:  Rouge Garrance clemence/togo

Hyatt
Lindy 30:  Etoupe clemence

DFS
Lindy 30 or 34:  toile and red leather

Paragon upstairs in the kids playground area
Kelly 28 rubis
Kelly 32 Turquoise
Birkin 30:  pale yellow croc, maybe Paille?  Shiny
Birkin 30:  red croc (sorry not up on croc colors)
Birkin 30:  bright blue croc
Lindys galore


----------



## hello! hello!

Tokyo, Omote Sando

B 30 togo gold
B 30 togo parchemin
B 35 swift gold GHW
B 35 (?) vert amande
Kelly 28 black box GHW
Herbag Zip
Garden Party etoupe and many others in toile


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Nottingham, UK;

Not exactly a H bag, but...

It's the T.A.T.A photo print birkin bag!!!







and

A Gold Lindy 34cm PHW on a lady on the way to Beeston


----------



## choco

Feb 9, 2010, denim JPG Birkin at Fashion Valley.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

tiong bharu shopping mall: a lady with her 35cm PHW etoupe birkin


----------



## tnw

A gorgeous black croc Kelly (looked like a 32) strolling with her lovely owner down the streets of Carmel, CA.


----------



## IFFAH

From 11 Feb - 13 Feb sightings,


30 Rubis B PHW
Rouge Fourre Tout MM
30 Noir Epsom B GHW
PM Etoupe Clemence Evelyne PHW

Kelly Relax w/Orange Quelle Idole @ Chanel, Taka on a male owner.
42 Gold Clemence SB I GHW
42 White Shoulder Kelly PHW

28 Parchemin Epsom Plume GHW
Barenia Toile Feu2Do
PM Rose Shocking Chevre Mysore Picotin PHW 
PM Noir Clemence Picotin PHW

Marron Glace Veau Doblis Constance PHW
35 Fuschia Chevre de Coromandel B PHW w/pink fur
30 Amethyst Matte Nilo Lindy PHW
25 Fuschia Ostrich B PHW
30 Vert Moyen Croc B PHW


----------



## periogirl28

Something I don't see everyday 
NAC today
Barenia? or Tadelakt GHW 30 Vibrato Birkin


----------



## ariluvya21

Feb. 13 corner of 5th Ave and 57th St in NYC - black togo Birkin 35 GHW on a brunette lady in her 40s / early 50s wearing a brown long fur coat.  She looked very elegant and was with a friend who was carrying an LV Neverfull.


----------



## PANda_USC

February 12, Hermes San Francisco. Woman leaving store with gold clemence birkin with PHW.  Woman carrying black 35cm togo birkin with PHW, woman carrying an iris 35cm togo birkin with PHW(I asked to touch her bag!!). Also, a 30cm clemence blue jean birkin with PHW seen on a stunning lady, ::winks to Carebear::


----------



## IFFAH

19/02,

23 Rubis Swift Constance PHW

30 Rouge Garrance Togo w/White Stitching PHW
30 Bleu de Malte Swift Lindy PHW

35 Orange Clemence B GHW
35 Noir Boxcalf B GHW
35 Rubis Togo B GHW w/GHW Breloque Charm
35 Bougainvillea Clemence Kelly PHW w/strap

42 Noir Clemence SB I PHW
42 Etoupe Clemence SB I PHW


_On Hermes SA_,

GM Rouge Imperiale Garden Party GM w/Celeste Rabbit


----------



## crazyforhermess

}yokohama - a black birkin i think is Togo 25cm..running towards to board a train..


----------



## Lutz

At the supermarket this morning, 30 Birkin SO Black.


----------



## sydspy

^^^ woo hoo.........love love love the sightings with pics............thank you *Lutz*..........


----------



## lily25

@ the airport a Russian lady with a Birkin 35 (cafe?)


----------



## ariluvya21

I spotted a brown Trim at my nail salon today.  I was able to coyly take a photo while the lady was drying her nails.  Sorry the photo is a bit blurry!


----------



## LIBRADIAMONDS

Friday afternoon @ Hilton Hotel ballroom, Marni Fashion Show:

30 Iris Birkin P/H with charm bracelet
30 Vert Veronese with orange stitching Birkin P/H with charm bracelet
30 Fuschia ostrich Birkin P/H with charm bracelet
30 Vert Olive ostrich Birkin P/H
30 Black Shiny Croc Birkin P/H
35 Etoupe Fringe Birkin P/H 
32 Kelly with Rouge couverture print  and canvas strap
32 SO Black Kelly P/H


----------



## Lutz

Sunday 6 March 2011.  Faye Wong 2011 Tour - Hong Kong, at AsiaWorld-Arena.

















*Monsieur Chocolat Chaud* in the foreground and lady with black Kelly in the back.


----------



## Julide

*Lutz* Thanks for the spy pics!!It is wonderful to see the Lindy in the "wild"!!! I never see Lindys; mainly Birkins, Kellys, Picotins, Evelynes and the rare Bolide...


----------



## lizlee316

wow.. *Lutz*..so many lindys at Faye's concert! so cool


----------



## Lutz

lizlee316 said:


> wow.. *Lutz*..so many lindys at Faye's concert! so cool


 
Yes, there were more...more than I could handle.


----------



## fashionistaO

lol .. friends just back from HK and they said they spotted more lindy's in one  place than any other H design 

thanks for those action shot, you did well



Lutz said:


> Yes, there were more...more than I could handle.


----------



## good life

I have to ask Lutz and Monsieur Chocolat Chaud, what is it with HK? I was there last October and never saw such a large concentration of birkins, Kellys and H accessories on people. We stayed at the Manderin Oriental and I shopped mostly at the Landmark and neighboring buildings (where they have Chanel and H and YSL). Went to one mall restaurant at the landmark for a quick bite and passed 6 birkins, not including mine. And, they were definitely not fake. The HKers must love Hermes and are they easy to get there?


----------



## lily25

Evelyne Iris in the metro 10 min ago!


----------



## IFFAH

It's _*almost*_ a colorful day today and helps to brighten my day,


Within NAC/Taka

30 Etoupe Togo B PHW
35 Vert Bengale Swift B PHW w/breloque charm
MM Curry Garden Party
32 Gold Clemence Retourne Kelly PHW w/Orange Twilly
32 Barenia Retourne Kelly PHW (looks new)
32 Noir Chevre Sellier Kelly PHW w/strap 


Uniqlo

30 Poudre Croc B PHW


Liat Towers

32 Iris Sellier Kelly PHW w/strap and 'H' Noir PHW Kilt Belt with buckle worn on the side


----------



## IFFAH

^One more, @ Cold Storage, Graphite Boxcalf Drag PHW


----------



## Hermesaholic

Madison Avenue Monday: blonde woman in beige fur coat with blonde suede shearling boots carrying a 35cm shiny saffron birkin.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yesterday - Caucasian middle aged lady w/ Burberry quilt jacket & BJ togo 30 cm B.  She was admonishing her son for wanting too many sweets.


----------



## fashionistaO

*SO Black*/35 birkin on a shearling clad young brunette w/ thick headband, leather/pleather leggings, wedge platform bootie stepping out of a taxi.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Scotts Road - tall Chinese lady carrying Rough H Box Birkin 35cm GHW


----------



## dede281

Michael Buble's concert, 9th March 2011 -- 2 Indonesian ladies, carried herbag and black 35 birkin, 1 Indian Chinese Lady carried red birkin (not sure what its called), and many other ladies, but could not remember the colours and of course myself Hermes Clic H Black Bracelet.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the Philadelphia Flower Show: a 35 shiny black croc Birkin, phw


----------



## tesi

Madam Bijoux said:


> This afternoon at the Philadelphia Flower Show: a 35 shiny black croc Birkin, phw



in the rain?  brave lady.....but with a parisian theme it sure does suit, doesn't it?


----------



## ueynah

Raining croc birkin 40s in Chanel Paris...

matte graphite croc birkin 40 PHW AND matte bleu brighton croc birkin 40 in Chanel, Avenue Montaigne


----------



## lulilu

fashionistaO said:


> *SO Black*/35 birkin on a shearling clad young brunette w/ thick headband, leather/pleather leggings, wedge platform bootie stepping out of a taxi.



In NYC??????


----------



## fashionistaO

are you surprised like me lol

today, also saw an asian lady, very fair complexion carrying the 35 SO black, wearing a black puffer waist cinch coat and leggings .. and i believe lanvin flats, tho i could be wrong, but i think not^ 



lulilu said:


> In NYC??????


----------



## PeeweeLu

Was in Singapore yesterday, Saw a local lady in Birkin 30 So Black! 
I like it!


----------



## lulilu

fashionistaO said:


> are you surprised like me lol
> 
> today, also saw an asian lady, very fair complexion carrying the 35 SO black, wearing a black puffer waist cinch coat and leggings .. and i believe lanvin flats, tho i could be wrong, but i think not^



this is driving me crazy.  not in a good way.


----------



## ariluvya21

Spotted a black leather GP in the waiting room at my podiatrists office today and a black clemence Bolide in Penn Station!!


----------



## p4r1s

Friday, 11 March

Orange Birkin in Bourke St, Melbourne.


----------



## hermes_lemming

Yesterday afternoon, at a local eatery downtown, Black HAC - PH, carried by Caucasian lady of a distinct age to my right. Her eating companion kept eyeballing my H bag. LOL.

Same place, STUNNING impeccably dressed blond of a certain age carrying a black 35 ostrich B - forgot the hardware as I was mesmerized by the rest of her outfit.


----------



## tnw

A feast for the eyes in New York near Hermes on Madison:  spotted on my way there - 3 Gold Birkins, 1 Vert Anis, 1 Mykonos, 1 Orange, 1 Black and 1 Black Box Kelly.  On my way to NY at SFO, a lovely lady carrying a BJ Birkin.  Every bag was beautiful!!!!


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bergdorf Goodman Shoe Salon: vert bengale sellier kelly in epsom!!


----------



## loves

yesterday strolling past the swimwear section of takashimaya orchard, a lady with her son and a 30 ghw birkin, too far to see the leather


----------



## IFFAH

18 Mar 11 in SG

35 Fuschia Shiny Poro. Croc B PHW
35 Rouge H Boxcalf B GHW
35 Bougainvillier Clemence B PHW
35 Iris Clemence B PHW
35 Rouge Garrance Vache Trekking B PHW


35 Etoupe Swift Retourne Kelly PHW w/strap
35 Rouge H Boxcalf Retourne Kelly GHW w/strap
35 Gris Perle Clemence Retourne Kelly PHW

30 Rouge H Shiny Poro. Croc B PHW w/Chanel WOC
30 Bleu De Malte Togo B PHW
30 Patinaed' Barenia B Brushed GHW w/VCA necklace
30 Chocolate Togo B PHW
30 Noir Chamonix B PHW
30 Orange Clemence Lindy PHW
30 Etoupe Swift Lindy PHW
30 Tabac Camel-Cafe Lindy PHW


Pink Swift Polochon w/Rose de Mer Necklace
Orange Double Sens
Orange Chevre Onimaitou
Gold Clemence Victoria FT
MM Bleu Jean Valapraiso
26 Rouge Venetian SO Kelly PHW
Bleu Paon Picotin MM
32 SO Black Kelly w/Tohu Bohu Enamel EW & new PM CDC GHW


----------



## p4r1s

Crown Casino Melbourne

35 Gold Kelly Phw


----------



## BalLVLover

30 gold Birkin (I couldn't see the hardware as she was holding her bag backwards) at Central Market in Houston.


----------



## tesi

this past week....
harbour island, bahamas   32 ostrich kelly likely vert olive ghw


----------



## balenciaga-boy

19th March, London;

- Countless 35cm black birkin GHWs,

- Gris T 35cm GHW Birkin on an asian lady in Lanvin Mount Street.

- Jypsiere 34cm/37cm Black PHW on a lady in a 'L' car (student driver's car) with the tutor/invigilator.

- Bougainvillea Kelly 32cm GHW on an asian girl walking with her 2 other friends and carrying a balenciaga paper bag along Mount Street.

- Kelly 40cm PHW on a lady walking towards Louboutin

- 35cm Croc Birkin GHW in Red (Vermillion/Rouge?) on a lady together with her husband and daughter(?) purchasing a St. Louis bag in Goyard.


----------



## sakara54

BKK, Paragon

30 alligator matte amethyst Birkin
30 vert anis ostrich Birkin
35 white Birkin on tourist wearing head to toe Hermes

Central world 
40 clemence Ciel Kelly


----------



## ferocia_coutura

mbs - 30cm soleil phw togo and 35cm gold togo pwh


----------



## ariluvya21

Bergdorf Goodman (kept running into her) a green shiny croc Kelly 40 GHW on an asian lady, perhaps a tourist!  

In the dressing room of the Alice and Olivia section at Saks - black togo Birkin 35 GHW.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Bergdorf Goodman: 35 Mykonos togo


----------



## ferocia_coutura

yesterday at orchard rd, 35cm birkin baby pink ostrich phw and a 35cm gwh black togo birkin, the way they speak, must be indonesians, they both look highly sophisticated ladies..


----------



## p4r1s

Qv - Melbourne

35 Biscuit Swift Birkin
28/32 Orange Togo Kelly


----------



## dede281

Paragon Singapore - 21 march

Indonesian Lady with 28cm Kelly Orange Togo
and other lady with Ciel So kelly 26cm....so beautiful colour...i was drooling... )


----------



## bags to die for

H store

25cm birkin black doblis and lilac piping and lining PHW


----------



## loves

couple of days back, at changi airport and then on singapore airlines biz class
35cm shiny noir croc/gator phw


----------



## dede281

Chanel Spring-Summer Fashion Show 2011, on 22 March 2011 at Raffles Hotel.
Many birkin and kelly bags, Kelly Cut/Pochette, CDC in beautiful colours.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

@ hermes mbs one lady carrying 35cm phw iris birkin in togo - drool
then another lady came in carrying 30cm ghw ostrich birkin ..


----------



## kensingtonhguy

london - great marlborough street - 20 something girl black togo ? birkin, one of the mid size ones, didnt get a great look

hope it wasn't a fake !


----------



## purplebirkins

Chanel spring party - regent

35 rouge garrance birkin
30 iris birkin
32 bleu de prusse kelly


----------



## ferocia_coutura

mcdonalds orchard road.. curry birkin 40cm phw


----------



## crazyforhermess

takashimaya - yokohama spotted one black togo birkin 30 or 35 and one gold togo.clemence  birkin 30cm and several canvas hermes (not sure the name )in the trains


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday at Sephora ION
32 sellier Gris Agathe Kelly GHW

In the mall
30 Choc Lindy

At my clinic, Paragon
Herbag in light blue denim, pink twilly


----------



## ferocia_coutura

takashimaya - two ladies in 30cm rose shocking phw birkin and 35cm white phw birkin


----------



## SuiteSixteen

Posting here for the first time - lunch @Cipriani Hong Kong

The lady across my table with her 35 orange B


----------



## crazyforhermess

today at Takashimaya Shopping Complex of Futakotamagawa, one 25cm lime green , one 30cm black  and one 30 gold birkin all togo. At the train station 2 evelyne one is green and blue looks like clemence /togo. One is orange canvas looks like herbag.  After the quake..people and businesses here are starting picking up again.


----------



## Lutz

28 box Kelly sitting at the other table last night.


----------



## Luva Pug

I love the spy pictures =)


----------



## thimp

crazyforhermess said:


> today at Takashimaya Shopping Complex of Futakotamagawa, one 25cm lime green , one 30cm black  and one 30 gold birkin all togo. At the train station 2 evelyne one is green and blue looks like clemence /togo. One is orange canvas looks like herbag. * After the quake..people and businesses here are starting picking up again.*



That is very good to hear. My heart goes out to Japan.


----------



## real-vanilla

Today i saw young lady with an amazing 32 Blue Brighton Croc Kelly on the 5-th Av. NY


----------



## gymangel812

my first ever sighting in the town i live in (seen a few while traveling):
easton mall in columbus, ohio - etoupe 35? (sorry unfamiliar with sizes since i never see in person...)togo birkin. it was gorgeous!


----------



## shoes319

Sat 3/19 at the Ikea store South of Boston (not sure what town lol!) -- a gold garden party - on a very chic woman!  I was carrying my plume but don't think she noticed....


----------



## MaggyH

Today on the way to my local H store I've spotted a woman with a B 35 in togo gris torturelle, another one with a B 40 fjord noir and then another one with a Kelly in red croc... then I went into the store and they had a B 30 in ostrich bouganvilier! And all that in 30 mins


----------



## crazyforhermess

thimp said:


> That is very good to hear. My heart goes out to Japan.


----------



## Lutz

At the office: 30 cm Birkin matte black nilo brushed palladium.


----------



## jenyi

today at my local boutique:

etoupe shoulder birkin
30 rouge h birkin


----------



## bagalogist

Yesterday at H Pavillion KL, Etoupe 35 B on a chic young mother. 

A black 40cm B on a lady. 

H general manager, a lovely blue ( I asked but forgot which blue ) Togo 30 B.  Love it!!


----------



## ferocia_coutura




----------



## baghag21

At a cafe in Dempsey Hill on Sun 27th Mar...all at the same time...

30B Violine Ostrich
30B Vert Anis GHW
30B Black (could not see HW) with CDC (forgot colour)
30B Blue Jean PHW
Herbag


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday evening (March 29) the King of Prussia store hosted a reception and special preview of the _A Cheval sur mon Carre'_ scarf, which is a limited edition scarf celebrating the Philadelphia International Festival of the Arts 2011 and inspired by the Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts.  Some of the bags the guests carried were:
A 30 matte brown croc Birkin
2 30 shiny black croc Birkins
A 32 chocolate Kelly, GHW (not sure of the leather)
A 28 orange epsom Kelly, PHW (TPF member)
A beautiful turquoise Bolide (TPF member)
A small black box Kelly (not sure of size)
I enjoyed meeting some TPF members there.  (I carried my 30 orange Togo Brikin/PHW.)


----------



## tesi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Yesterday evening (March 29) the King of Prussia store hosted a reception and special preview of the _A Cheval sur mon Carre'_ scarf, which is a limited edition scarf celebrating the Philadelphia International Festival of the Arts 2011 and inspired by the Kimmel Center for the Performing Arts.  Some of the bags the guests carried were:
> A 30 matte brown croc Birkin
> 2 30 shiny black croc Birkins
> A 32 chocolate Kelly, GHW (not sure of the leather)
> A 28 orange epsom Kelly, PHW (TPF member)
> A beautiful turquoise Bolide (TPF member)
> A small black box Kelly (not sure of size)
> I enjoyed meeting some TPF members there.  (I carried my 30 orange Togo Brikin/PHW.)



It was a nice event!  I know I spied you but I was hiding in the corner by rtw!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hi, Tesi!  Sorry I didn't get to say Hello to you there.


----------



## lily25

A few days ago in the metro an Evelyne in tan? gold? I can't tell.




dirty and a bit too full.


----------



## tesi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Tesi!  Sorry I didn't get to say Hello to you there.



I'm sorry too- I injured my eye so I really didn't want to be seen in public.....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Tesi, I'm sorry you hurt your eye - I hope it heals soon.


----------



## ferocia_coutura




----------



## IFFAH

01 Apr 11

@ Borders, Wheelock Place


35 Curry B PHW, Noir EW Clic-Clac, Breloque Charm (in pink jacket, cream chiffon top, black pants)

Chocolate Sac A Main Mangeoire w/yellow Belles du Mexique (in beige cardi, dark blue dress & white flats)


02 Apr 11


Johnny Khoo w/Noir Garden Party TGM (in red shirt w/shorts)

35 Raisin Boxcalf B PHW

35 Etoupe Togo B PHW (male owner in skinny denim, graffiti painted tee & hat)


32 Gold Togo Kelly PHW
35 Etoupe Togo B PHW
35 Noir Togo B PHW
35 Noir Matte Croc B PHW
35 Amethyst Croc B PHW


----------



## boo1689

photo credit~ *fashionistaQ* @ NYC Apple store~  celest birkin!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

april 09 siam paragon - 4 tone 35cm kelly in blue jean, blue indigo, etoupe and black


----------



## bababebi

^^ My goodness! That is a creative combo!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Walking around the King of Prussia mall this afternoon:  a 32(?) dark orange sellier ostrich Kelly, gold hardware.


----------



## IFFAH

17 Apr


Star Awards Singapore 2011 (Show 1)

Rui En (actress) in Hermes Suit RTW w/Noir CDC GHW
Zoe Tay w/Hermes Kelly en Caleche? shawl on her lap


16 Apr

Raffles City

30 Soleil Clemence Lindy PHW

Within Orchard

Orange SO Kelly PHW
Orange Herbag PM
Etoupe Herbag PM
35 Lagon B PHW
Etoupe Evelyne PM
Bougainvillier Shoulder Kelly PHW w/tohu bohu twilly
40 Noir Epsom B PHW w/tohu bohu twilly
Lime Evelyne


B'day Party

30 Alezan Croc B PHW
35 Ciel Matte Croc B PHW
32 Vert Olive Matte Croc Kelly PHW w/SO Eclat Strap
35 Fuschia Ostrich Kelly PHW
PM Rose Shocking Chevre Constance PHW
Griolet Tadelakt Paris Bombay PHW
Orange Epsom Paris Bombay PHW
Lime Evelyne


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at Parc restaurant (on 18th St. neat Walnut) in Philadelphia:  A dark brown 35 clemence Birkin, GHW.


----------



## Hermesaholic

Saturday Barneys nyc: amethyste matte croc Jypsiere pm


----------



## graycat5

Orange leather GP @ Neiman Marcus Newport Beach:


----------



## birkin101

Today in Yorkville black Birkin 35 and Indigo Birkin 35 on 2 blondes near Hazelton Lane


----------



## marissaloves

In H Bond St this afternoon:

35 Birkin blue Brighton shiny croc STUNNING 
30 black phw
30 Etoupe phw
30 Chocolate phw
35 clemence parchemin? looked almost white
a red pm evelyne but was too far to get a good look

32 lime epsom Kelly in the window display!


----------



## sydspy

@ Sydney LV event 04 May........


----------



## IFFAH

5 May 11

@ IMM, Jurong
35 Bleu Jean Ostrich B GHW, owner in all-blue dress


6 May 11

Liat Towers

Himalaya Sellier Kelly PHW, owner in color-blocking Orange-Yellow dress w/mum

Jamie Chua w/Paille Matte Croc B PHW in all-white Givenchy. Her friend, w/Noir B PHW

Noir Clemence Bolide PHW w/strap
Noir Clemence Victoria Fourre-Tout PHW
Noir Valapraiso
Chocolate Canvas Fourre Tout
Orange Garden Party MM w/Cape Cod GM.


Club 21 Sale
32 Noir Croc Retourne Kelly GHW w/strap 
32 Ciel Retourne Kelly PHW w/strap

Taka
32 Gold Clemence Kelly PHW w/strap & Gold CDC PHW
32 Brique Sellier Kelly GHW w/strap & Brique Medor Belt GHW
32 Orange Clemence Retourne Kelly PHW
35 Saffron Ostrich B PHW
30 Noir Lindy PHW


----------



## Lutz

30 Birkin in bougainvillea at the next table in the restaurant:








Picotin Lock in graphite shopping for door locks


----------



## Lutz

A couple folding their baby stroller:


----------



## Lutz

At a watch event last week:


----------



## sydspy

*Luth* .........thanks for the spy pics..........I love the sightings with pics..........


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at the Rittenhouse hotel in Philadelphia: A 32 black clemence Kelly, PHW and a 32 gold clemence Kelly, GHW.


----------



## birkin101

Last week  - matte havanne aligator 35 B on a lady walking by Pusateri's, Yorkville T.O


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Van Cleef & Arpels exhibit at the Cooper Hewitt museum in NYC: 
A gold Bolide
A 35 black Clemence Birkin, PHW
A 35 Parchemin Birkin, PHW
A 40 black Togo Birkin,GHW
A Gris T SO Kelly


----------



## Irishgal

sydspy said:


> *Luth* .........thanks for the spy pics..........I love the sightings with pics..........




I agree, they are the best! I have a secret hope that someday someone will spot me.


----------



## Julide

Today RG Evelyne. Pretty cool


----------



## periogirl28

Yesterday and today in Ngee Ann City/ Paragon

BdM SO Kelly 22 PHW
Etoupe Kelly 32 Sellier PHW
Black Birkin 35 PHW x2 (one on Phyllis Quek?)
Natural canvas and tan leather Garden Party

Orange PM Picotin PHW
White Birkin 35 PHW


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday evening at 30th Street station in Philadelphia:  a 35 gold Clemence Birkin, GHW.


----------



## Poshhoney

Masses and masses in Cannes. 
Blue Jean 35 birkin phw on la Croisette Monday
Rouge h matte croc (ahhh!) phw at Eden Roc on Sunday
Etoupe lindy phw Croisette on Saturday
Gold birkin 35 phw Croisette on sat outside Fendi
Gold lindy phw Carlton terrace Sunday
Tiger royale garden party Nikki Beach Saturday
Medor black clutch Baoli Sunday night


----------



## mizz_tiff

Saw a lady in the grocery store today with a 35cm Orange Ostrich Birkin gold Hardware. I was going to complement her, but she was on her cell phone. I didn't want to interrupt.


----------



## Lutz

30 Birkin in bougainvillier


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A lady wearing 3 clic clac bracelets with elephants on them.


----------



## victoriab

On Saturday in New York, A nice gold (?) ostrich Birkin at the Residence at 80th Street,
and a brown Birkin at Saks 5th Ave.


----------



## castorny

Spied at Barneys NY Madison Ave:  Mykonos Eclat Birkin and Matte Poussiere Birkin.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon strolling on Walnut Street in Philadelphia: A PM2 gold Clemence Evelyne.


----------



## New-New

a black togo with GHW birkin 35 at starbucks today.

i was shocked.


----------



## citrus

orange evelynne @ Southbank Melbourne early Sunday morning


----------



## birkin101

A couple of days ago in Yorkville T.O.:

- black Kelly lakis
- gris T Lindy
- gold 35 B
- red 35 B


----------



## kickass

New-New said:


> a black togo with GHW birkin 35 at starbucks today.
> 
> i was shocked.


Why were you shocked? Haha!


----------



## ariluvya21

Tonight at the Metropolitan Opera House taking in ABT's performance of Giselle:

Dark green epsom Birkin 30 (not sure if the exact shade but it was like a forest green)
Black Ostrich Bolide
Gold Clemence or Togo Birkin 30, gold hardware

I'm sure there were PLENTY more!!!!


----------



## New-New

kickass said:


> Why were you shocked? Haha!



I was shocked because I haven't seen many birkins around atlanta. To see one at my local starbucks was cool. That and the bag was gorgeous.


----------



## IFFAH

29/05 

Over @ Hermes,

30 Noir Boxcalf Vibrato B PHW
30 Chocolate/Cyclamen Boxcalf B PHW

One interesting I learnt from someone at my local H, nowadays _many more are getting H_. Yet, many more are trying to be "_experts in Hermes"_. 




In Orchard area, Singapore

40 Rouge Vif Chevre Kelly GHW
45 Gold Clemence B PHW

30 White Togo B PHW w/Coupons Indiens & PHW Breloque Charms
30 Feu Chevre B PHW w/Breloque Charm and Cheval Caractere

30 Iris Swift Lindy PHW
30 Sanguine Togo B PHW
35 Etoupe Swift Kelly PHW w/Bandouliere
35 Bleu Azteque Swift Toile Kelly PHW w/Canvas Bandouliere


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia: a 32 chocolate clemence Kelly, PHW.


----------



## birkin101

Forgot about Vert something B at the bank in Oakville recently, I was stunned as I've only seen 2 Birkins in 2 years here.


----------



## rains

Today at Rive, Geneva, lunchtime

Black birkin
Black Kelly
Black Kelly lakis
Gold Kelly 
Blue Jean birkin having lunch at a cafe.
Blue de prusse having Lunch at a cafe near C&A
camel / tabac bolide near bel-air
chocolate birkin in old town heading towards rive

At Plainpalais,
Etoupe birkin
Orange birkin


----------



## sakara54

Hong Kong

27/05

-HKIA
35 Celeste Epsom Birkin
35 SO Black Birkin
-Pacific place
25 Violet lizard Kelly
-Peninsula hotel
35 Matte Nilo Havanne Birkin
Shoulder Shiny Black croc Birkin
25 Pelouse Birkin

28/05

-IFC 
30 Gold clemence Birkin
35 Bouganville Birkin
30 Matte nilo natural Birkin
35 Matte poro navy Birkin
30 Dark Blue ostrich Birkin
-Hermes Galleria
35 Kiwi kelly
-Lei Yeu Mun(seafood market)
35 Matte black croc Birkin with white stitch
32 Brown Kelly with pony hair? Sorry I don't know the name of it

29/05

-Peninsula hotel
35 orange clemence birkin
-Harbour City
35 Matte black croc Birkin
-HKIA
30 Black clemence birkin


----------



## fashionistaO

matte indigo gator 40/HAC sitting pretty on the fairway near the 18th hole 
followed by ...
all leather GP/bougainvillea, etoupe/MM
all leather GP/BA w/ colette/H polka dot ltd edition
jypsiere37/vv matte croc(had to do a double take, never saw this spec)
jypsiere37/barenia toile 
double sens in mykonos/gris perle
23 ostrich constance/fuchsia
mini constance in pink
mini kelly/celeste
many many enamels, moussie(paddock(white),RO(blk), BdG(blue), les monde(etoupe), la treve(purple))
ombre KTD
ombre KD
CDC: ombre/phw, black/phw, white/ghw, orange croc/ghw, fuchsia/phw, barenia
white Evelyn/GM w/ BdG finesse in pinky/purple
current season DD in green, blue, iris and army
violet lizzie oran w/ EL cotton stole in purple/yellow
TGM,brushed constance/gold belt w/ gold orans
touareg buckle w/ mykonos belt
30B matte bougainvillea gator/phw
lost it on the H/rtw, chanel(counted 5(2.55), goyard(counted 7 totes, 3 fiji, 5 boeing,) .. just could not keep up

happy holidays to all tpfr's

ps. purple satin jige, matte croc dogon(sanguine)


----------



## Hermesaholic

fashionistaO said:


> matte indigo gator 40/HAC sitting pretty on the fairway near the 18th hole
> followed by ...
> all leather GP/bougainvillea, etoupe/MM
> all leather GP/BA w/ colette/H polka dot ltd edition
> jypsiere37/vv matte croc(had to do a double take, never saw this spec)
> jypsiere37/barenia toile
> double sens in mykonos/gris perle
> 23 ostrich constance/fuchsia
> mini constance in pink
> mini kelly/celeste
> many many enamels, moussie(paddock(white),RO(blk), BdG(blue), les monde(etoupe), la treve(purple))
> ombre KTD
> ombre KD
> CDC: ombre/phw, black/phw, white/ghw, orange croc/ghw, fuchsia/phw, barenia
> white Evelyn/GM w/ BdG finesse in pinky/purple
> current season DD in green, blue, iris and army
> violet lizzie oran w/ EL cotton stole in purple/yellow
> TGM,brushed constance/gold belt w/ gold orans
> touareg buckle w/ mykonos belt
> 30B matte bougainvillea gator/phw
> lost it on the H/rtw, chanel(counted 5(2.55), goyard(counted 7 totes, 3 fiji, 5 boeing,) .. just could not keep up
> 
> happy holidays to all tpfr's
> 
> ps. purple satin jige, matte croc dogon(sanguine)



what kind of 18th hole as all that Hermes around it!!!?


----------



## Handybags

fashionistaO said:


> purple satin jige


----------



## fashionistaO

long weekend plus b'day celebration



Hermesaholic said:


> what kind of 18th hole as all that Hermes around it!!!?


----------



## Elina0408

*Last Saturday*: at an engagement party in North London  a young guy wearing a black H belt!! Also a lady wearing a clic-clac bracelet and a H scarf (*sichuan* green-black colorway)   I was quite surprised since I didn't know that they were into Hermes!!


----------



## Lune de Miel

Madam Bijoux said:


> This afternoon strolling on Walnut Street in Philadelphia: A PM2 gold Clemence Evelyne.



I saw her, too! At Joan Shepp


----------



## fashionistaO

heading N on UES:

matte BA/lindy
30b/blk togo/phw
35b/blk ardenne/ghw
35K seller/etoupe/phw
30b/cognac ostrich/?hw

heading south on UES

35b/white/togo/phw
32K/tricolor box sellier(RH, Brwn, Gold)/ghw
32K/indigo box retourne/phw w/ canvas strap
30b/VA/ghw
raisin karo/gm
30b/etoupe/phw


----------



## periogirl28

Today at H Liat
Newly picked-up
30 Matte Havanne Porosus B PHW, seriously, fiercely chic. Owner is so sweet!


----------



## IFFAH

Today @ Liat Towers
35 Rose Tyrien B PHW
34 Noir Lindy PHW w/Noir Matte Gator CDC PHW
Vert Anis Picotin PM w/Vert Anis Ostrich Kelly Belt
Ciel Herbag Zip


@ Salvatore Ferragamo, Paragon
35 Curry B PHW
Cardamone All-Leather Garden Party


Paragon Lobby
Orange Belt Kilt GHW w/Bleu Abysse Clic-Clac EW (on a guy)


----------



## fashionistaO

VCA:

paille croc lindy/34 on a jp'nese tourist holding a porosus fushcia bearn wallet
pink constance swift/18/ghw on a very young girl worn crossbody
32K/VV matte croc/ghw


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

Today in SF:
Woman (possibly with DS) near San Francisco Design Center with 35 PHW Olive Birkin?  I had dark aviators and didn't want to stare because we were the only ones on the streets and I was rushing away.


----------



## perlerare

Hermes  RTW fall 2011 trunk show in a local  H store .....

From where I was sitting, I could spot : 

Birkin 35 Matte  croc Rouge H 
Birkin 35 Mykonos
Birkin 35 Etoupe
Birkin 35 Gold
Birkin  35 Black Gold hdw
Birkin 30 Himalaya
Birkin 30 Lime
Birkin 25 Black box 
Kelly 40 Gris Perle
Kelly 35 Black Lizard 
Kelly 32 Tabac Camel
Kelly 32 Gold
Kelly 32 black Swift 
....
Too many bags... I can't remember all...


----------



## fashionistaO

@ lunch ..
poussiere 30 B/phw 
Himalayan 30 
etoupe GP/MM
ombre kelly(28?)
prune box kelly 32/ghw
rubis/B epsom/phw
23constance/shiny porosus black/ghw


----------



## Sus

Violet(?) togo 35cm birkin at local cinema.


----------



## birkin101

A couple of Black 35B in Yorkville, T.O. within the last couple of days, almost forgot about Cape Cod watch on a girl on the subway today.


----------



## ariluvya21

On the N or R train (can't remember which) on my way from SoHo to Bergdrof's...a man with a black Kelly Relax and the woman with him wearing a curry? or some other yellow shade Evelyn (I was able to snap a photo with my BB of the two in one shot)

@ Bergdorf Goodman Friday 6/9 around 4:30/5PM
Birkin 30 Togo Palladium on a petite Asian woman wearing a business type sleeveless dress - I think she was with her 2 daughters (they were looking at a red Balenciaga bag)
Chartreuse Birkin 30 Gold hardware (couldn't tell the size, she whizzed past me)
The GP's were out in full force for summer...
2 Gold Garden Party
Toile/Gold Garden Party
White Garden Party
Etoupe Garden Party

The salesperson the 5 who helped me was wearing a lizard bracelet (can't remember which bracelet but it was wide with palladium hardware)

Last but not least, I spotted the 2 people from the subway in the shoe salon on 2 at BG.


----------



## IFFAH

From Hermes to shopping malls, all around town Singapore,

*10/06*

Garden Partys were out in full force too on that day:

Rouge H Garden Party
Orange Canvas Garden Party
Lichen Canvas Garden Party w/Vert Anis Pom Pom


Followed by,

30 Orange Clemence Lindy
30 Lime Swift Lindy
30 Soleil Swift Lindy


Surprisingly, Herbags were out in town (not often wildlife actually) & they were cute,

Older version of Blue/Black Herbag Backpack (by the handle, socialite in white shirt, wide grey legged pants, fabulous)

New Ebene Herbag w/zip


Then the usual suspects,

25 Orange B w/twilly in PHW
30 Sanguine B w/white stitching PHW & Etoupe Carmen
30 Vert Veronese B GHW
30 Noir B PHW
35 Rouge Garrance B PHW
35 Rouge Garrance Kelly w/strap GHW
35 Etoupe Kelly w/strap
Barenia Cape Cod Watch


Followed by a surprise,

30 Noir Toile B PHW. Owner was toting by hand when she suddenly shoulder-held it. Instantly, change her entire look given she was simple in black top w/jeans and silver Mius Mius.

Black Shoulder Cabag. Againt, not often wildlife, a mum with 2 sons, elegant in white floral dress

*11/06*

@ Raffles City 

After a long absence, finally spot a

Rouge H Evelyne w/GHW. Owner was casual yet chic.


----------



## Althea G.

At BH Neiman Marcus yesterday, just in the shoe department I saw at least SEVEN Birkins within about ten minutes! I'm bad at identifying leathers, but they were:

Orange 30
Red 35
Black 40
Tricolor--yellow, orange, green 30
Gold 30
Dark blue 35 or 40

And there was 1-2 more but I can't remember the colors! What a sighting!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon in Tiffany's King of Prussia store: A large Rubis Evelyne.


----------



## birkin101

Today in Yorkville, T.O.
- Orange Evelyn
- Green croc Kelly 32 at the next table at One
- Graphite croc B 35 (me)
- Gris T B 35 on a girl walking by One


----------



## IFFAH

13/06

Fairmont,


30 Fauve Tadelakt B PHW
35 Orange Clemence B GHW
Grey Canvas Fourre Tout GM
Rouge H Toile Jige GM


----------



## Elina0408

*Fenwick Bond street London*: 35cm Gold Kelly, the owner had her nails done there,
35cm Blue Jean B the owner was  looking at the jewelry!!


----------



## JulesB68

Elina0408 said:


> *Fenwick Bond street London*: 35cm Gold Kelly, the owner had her nails done there,
> 35cm Blue Jean B the owner was looking at the jewelry!!


 
Ooh! What day was this?


----------



## Elina0408

It was today! 


JulesB68 said:


> Ooh! What day was this?


----------



## JulesB68

Elina0408 said:


> It was today!


 
Oh well, not me! I was there last week! Always hope some other tpfer might say hello! We ought to have some sort of secret badge thing to identify ourselves to other tpfers! Bit like the masons, but I'm not proposing walking round with one trouser leg rolled up!


----------



## Elina0408

Next time then...!!  We certainly need some "secret" thing to identify TPF members!!  


JulesB68 said:


> Oh well, not me! I was there last week! Always hope some other tpfer might say hello! We ought to have some sort of secret badge thing to identify ourselves to other tpfers! Bit like the masons, but I'm not proposing walking round with one trouser leg rolled up!


----------



## ariluvya21

Today at Mercer Kitchen in NYC around lunchtime - 40 Togo Kelly PHW


----------



## IFFAH

Today afternoon,


Near En Vie Pois

Mykonos Epsom Micro B PHW w/Naturel Vache Hunter Hapi
Garden Party TPM w/strap 
Indigo Fjord Tsako GHW

@ Along Kiehls,

35 Vert Fonce Croc B (wife)
'H' Belt Kilt Chocolate Boxcalf GHW (DH)


----------



## Lutz

Today at the Ready to Wear Sale in Hong Kong:


----------



## IFFAH

18 June 11

Hilton Lobby,
30 Rosy Swift Lindy PHW


In Zara,
PM2 Etoupe Clemence Evelyne
PM2 Rose Tyrien Epsom Evelyne
28 Chocolate Clemence Kelly PHW
30 Noir Clemence B GHW
35 Etoupe Togo B GHW
35 Iris Togo Kelly PHW w/strap

*Graze Restaurant*

25 Noir Matte Lizard B PHW
31 Noir Clemence Bolide w/strap
30 Vert Anis Ostrich B PHW
42 Sienne Clemence SB II PHW
PM Etoupe Herbag


----------



## IFFAH

19 June 11

Hermes Sale + Town, Singapore

30 Iris Swift Lindy PHW
26 Vert Bengale Swift Lindy PHW
30 White Clemence Lindy PHW
30 Rose Shocking Chevre B PHW
30 Raisin Clemence B PHW
30 Etoupe Togo B GHW

32 White Swift Kelly w/Orange Piping Kelly PHW

35 Bois de Rose Kelly PHW w/strap
35 Bleu Jean Toile B PHW
35 Orange Clemence Kelly PHW w/strap
35 Noir Clemence B PHW
35 Rouge Garrance B PHW w/white stitching
35 Kiwi w/Lichen Lining Kelly PHW & Strap

23 Gold Courchevel Constance GHW
25 Fauve Tadelakt B PHW
26 Bleu de Malte SO Kelly PHW w/Mango H Charm
Noir Clemence Victoria Fourre-Tout
PM Noir Clemence Vespa GHW
Orange Swift Collier de Chien PHW

Orange Swift Kelly Pochette PHW w/pearl strap attached worn messenger. 
30 Vert Anis/Poudre Croc B PHW
30 Noir Shiny Poro. Croc B PHW
Bleu Brighton Croc Plume Elan


----------



## fashionistaO

y'day

attendees among the bouquets of flowers,

kiwi kelly, owner wearing a v large canary diamond 
jige elan 35cm/boug, simple diamonds n pearls pave cuff
kelly longue/BBx/ghw w/ black diamond solitaire  
iris/KP/phw w/ african amethyst statement ring
white b/phw w/ paraiba tourmaline statement choker worn extended w/ satin ribbon
rose dragee kelly longue w/ multi chanel pearls


----------



## fashionistaO

y'day

attendees among the bouquets of flowers,

kiwi kelly, owner wearing a v large canary diamond 
jige elan 35cm/boug, simple diamonds n pearls pave cuff
kelly longue/BBx/ghw w/ black diamond solitaire  
iris/KP/phw w/ african amethyst statement ring
white b/phw w/ paraiba tourmaline statement choker worn extended w/ satin ribbon
rose dragee kelly longue w/ multi chanel pearls


----------



## Lutz

At the cake shop:


----------



## Julide

Lutz said:


> At the cake shop:



Great bag!! What bag is this? TIA!!


----------



## IFFAH

^Victoria Cabas and it's leather-lined.


----------



## Julide

^^*IFFAH* Your the best!!!


----------



## birkin101

Today at Yorkville T.O.

- Black Birkin 35 phw
- Purlple looking Birkin 35 phw


----------



## JulesB68

Saw the most beautiful tri-colour ostrich kelly in the Chanel department of Harrods today. Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## loves

nanjingxilu shanghai
brown, it's a little bronzey (have NO idea what color) 30m ostrich birkin on a very casually dressed lady. i was in my car so can't see the hw, too far. the bag was gorgeous!!


----------



## fashionistaO

times square: 

boug/phw/matte croc kp w/ matching mani/pedicure in white t n shorts w/ a long cardi vest in taupe.

barenia/toile/37bolide in a flutter sun dress.

etoupe/35B/ghw in white commes de garcon dress and matte gold flats.


----------



## fashionistaO

madison and 60th: 

30 cognac ostrich/ghw
barenia picotin/mm w/ CDC to match
matte black gator/phw/kp
gator CDC /blk/phw 

Time warner ctr:

rubis 30b/epsom/phw
etoupe 34/lindy
vv/mm/GP
raisin box/32 kelly ret/phw
etoupe jige elan 35cm
kiwi 35b/phw




*loves* dear .. welcoming Bubbles



loves said:


> nanjingxilu shanghai
> brown, it's a little bronzey (have NO idea what color) 30m ostrich birkin on a very casually dressed lady. i was in my car so can't see the hw, too far. the bag was gorgeous!!


----------



## IFFAH

Today @ Private Sale

30 Orange Togo B GHW
35 Orange Kelly GHW w/strap & twilly, Enamel EW

Etoupe Herbag MM on a guy (in office smart attire, looks good)
30 Lime Swift Lindy PHW
30 Etoupe Swift Lindy PHW
30 Bleu Mykonos Lindy PHW
30 Kiwi Epsom B PHW
30 Rubis Epsom B PHW
35 Himalaya Croc B PHW
Rubis Tadelakt Constance PHW


----------



## Lutz

Girl with mykonos Jypsiere reads a menu with her friend at IFC Mall, Hong Kong.


----------



## islander2k6

Last weekend in Nuremberg I spotted a beautiful girl in her 20's walk into an Hermes boutique with an etoupe 35 birkin and leave with a gorgeous brown ostrich 30 (I believe, I was trying not to stare!). I've been checking the site all week hoping she was a TFP member and would do a reveal, but no such luck


----------



## redcoloured

Outside Palais Renaissance, Singapore.


----------



## bagalogist

Sydney, Elizabeth / Market St, Evelyn GM, black,  clemence on a young mother


----------



## sydspy

love love love all the spy shots...........

This picture is a little (a lot) blur, as the lady was walking too fast..........


----------



## purseinsanity

32cm (I think) Etoupe Jypsiere at the matinee of Mary Poppins in NYC yesterday!


----------



## IFFAH

16/07

Chanel Private Rm,


Gris Perle Shoulder Kelly & Graphite Gator CDC PHW, owner trying out a gown flown in from Paris.


----------



## birkin101

Yesterday during lunchtime Orange B 35 on a lady passing by, Yorkville T.O.


----------



## couturequeen

Spotting in Paris


----------



## BlaiseScandler

at the tanning salon
mother & daughter
mom: white birkin
daughter: blue jean evelyn


----------



## chanel*liz

newport coast - happy nails salon - 35 etoupe ( i think??) birkin. i had my mykonos birkin


----------



## purseinsanity

Today in SoCal:  Parchemin 35cm Togo Birkin w/GHW coming out of Costco!


----------



## babyhermes

Harrods London
35cm shiny black with goldhardwear birkin 
35cm matte black with silverhardwear birkin
35cm shiny fushia croc birkin with silverhardwear
30cm so black birkin box leather
35cm togo gold didnt see the hardwaer
35cm togo black birkin silverhardwear
and last blue de malte matte alligator birkin me


----------



## tnw

Beverly Hills yesterday afternoon, on Rodeo Drive, a beautiful Black Croc Birkin (35 I think). Couldn't see the hardware, carried by a lovely brunette lady.


----------



## tesi

rarely see birkins while running my errands in the country...
but today at bed bath and beyond a 35 black with phw on a lovely mom shopping for a college-bound son


----------



## Lutz

At lunch today, a 45 cm long Birkin in black.


----------



## periogirl28

Girl's school annual concert yesterday
Chocolate Clemence ? SB II PHW
Gold Togo PHW B35
BJ Cabag
RH Clemence MM Picotin ()


----------



## tesi

Two lovely ladies at the Mark restaurant in NYC, one with a 30 cm  birkin black Togo phw and one with 30cm birkin gold Togo ghw.  They had dinner with their most well-behaved children! Wonderful moms with exquisite taste....


----------



## tesi

today at barney's
40cm ardennes (i think) birkin ghw
35cm togo blue jean phw


----------



## tnw

tesi, it sounds like you are having fun!


----------



## tesi

tnw said:


> tesi, it sounds like you are having fun!



fun only happened after i scrubbed down my daughter's new apartment downtown. (and moved her in)  i actually have sore shoulders and a bruised hand....amazing how people will leave an apartment when they vacate. couldn't let my baby live like that!  hugs sweetie!


----------



## fashionistaO

@ the ports .. 

so black croc kelly 32 
mykonos lizzie 25B/phw
etoupe swift 25B/phw
cyclamen chevre/32 kelly ret/phw
white epsom 30B/ghw
quadridge tote
so black 35b/box
constance 23/ ombre
iris 35B/epsom/ghw


----------



## periogirl28

Spotted my first Blue Electrique 35 Birkin Togo PHW today at Ion Orchard


----------



## beachtime

tesi said:


> fun only happened after i scrubbed down my daughter's new apartment downtown. (and moved her in)  i actually have sore shoulders and a bruised hand....amazing how people will leave an apartment when they vacate. couldn't let my baby live like that!  hugs sweetie!



What a great Mom, thanks for posting all sightings


----------



## lulilu

The good news, though Tesi, is you now have a place to stay while shopping in NYC?


----------



## IFFAH

Back in Singapore and it was a Toile & Canvas day today, 05/08 in Orchard.


Shaw House

Marron Fonce Toile Garden Party PM w/Twilly
Potiron Canvas Garden Party PM
Noir Herringbone Canvas Valapraiso (w/3 pin badges on its surface)



Shaw House Escalator

35 Havanne Matte Croc B PHW w/En Camouflage Twillies on handles


Toast

Toile Garden Party PM
Etoupe Canvas w/Leather Trim Garden Party PM


Ngee Ann City

Barenia Toile Trim PHW (such a rare sight)


Provence, Ion

34 Raisin Lindy PHW


Marmalade Pantry

Barenia Kelly Picnic 
Lime Jypsiere PHW


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in the new Sephora store (inside Penny's) at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 black clemence Birkin, phw.


----------



## tnw

Fun sightings at the St. Regis Monarch Beach this week:

Gold Birkin
Pink Birkin (never seen one IRL before)
Black Birkin


----------



## periogirl28

Lots of H around town, too many to mention. Most outstanding one:
35 Rose Tyrien Epsom Birkin 35 at Novena Square 2.


----------



## Althea G.

I was carrying my Potiron Birkin today at Neiman Marcus, and a lady came in with the exact same bag! Funny!


----------



## IFFAH

11 Aug


Along Grand Hyatt,

Mother-daughter
32 Etoupe Kelly w/Twilly
35 Indigo B PHW


30 Bougainvillea B PHW w/Pocket Square
35 Gris T. B PHW

@ Shaw House
 Bleu Azure Garden Party TPM


12 Aug


Forum, The Shopping Mall
 30 Jaune-Fuschia-Vert Anis Tricolor B PHW
Alezan Picotin MM
30 Raisin B PHW w/Poms Poms & twilly


Como House
30 Pink Matte Croc Lindy PHW


ETA:


A gentleman from New York in a handsome grey suit w/Sac A Depeches in Gold Swift PHW. Wish more men in the corporate world would pair this with their suits.


----------



## willbuy

Had lunch at the Americana shopping center in Manhasset,Long island (NY). Felt like I was in Hermes heaven!  Counted  at least 17 birkins (white, gold black, etoupe,orange ciel, others??colors as well as my dream bag a blue,not sure which one, 35 ostrich) , a beautiful  prune Kelly , at least 3 garden party, and 2 of the shoulder bags with H letter(forgot name)!!!!!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

willbuy said:


> Had lunch at the Americana shopping center in Manhasset,Long island (NY). Felt like I was in Hermes heaven!  Counted  at least 17 birkins (white, gold black, etoupe,orange ciel, others??colors as well as my dream bag a blue,not sure which one, 35 ostrich) , a beautiful  prune Kelly , at least 3 garden party, and 2 of the shoulder bags with H letter(forgot name)!!!!!!!



That's why I read this thread but almost never post. I'd be posting every day! Once I was in a boutique there and every female customer in the store was carrying a Birkin. I'm getting my hair done nearby tomorrow, and I'll bet I see at least 3 H there....Did you eat at Toku (one of my favorites) or Cipollini?


----------



## birkin101

Today during lunch at Sassafraz, Yorkville T.O

- Black Lindy by the Four Seasons
- Orange B 35
- Vert Olive B 35
- Parchemin B 35
- Blue Jean Kelly 32 on a lovely older lady
- Etoupe Herbag


----------



## thyme

H New Bond St London

Bleu electrique 30 phw - a lady was picking up her brand new birkin and now I understand why it is electrique!!! Whoa!! it is a very very bright intense blue..you can see it from 5 blocks away!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Still sitting here at the salon....so far, 30cm Birkin, white epsom, GHW....and a MM all leather garden party in gold.....what will #3 be?


----------



## lolakitten

birkin101 said:


> Today during lunch at Sassafraz, Yorkville T.O
> 
> - Black Lindy by the Four Seasons
> - Orange B 35
> - Vert Olive B 35
> - Parchemin B 35
> - Blue Jean Kelly 32 on a lovely older lady
> - Etoupe Herbag



Another reson why I miss TO... other than my bags, I've only seen one H bag in Ottawa - ever.


----------



## willbuy

TO BBC, I was eating outside with my friend by the cipollini takeout around the corner from the main restaurant . I love to sit there when its not to hot and eat. Very relaxing . Easier to hear your conversations also .


----------



## birkin101

lolakitten said:


> Another reson why I miss TO... other than my bags, I've only seen one H bag in Ottawa - ever.


 
It's seriosly becoming an epidemic here for the past 5 yrs or so.... so much H all of a sudden!


----------



## babyhermes

Yestaday at harrods

35cm orange togo with goldhardwear on this asian slim lady.
35cm gold togo with silverhardwear
30cm ostrich bouganvilla with goldhardwear (Amazing )
35cm shiny crocodile fushia with silverhardwear.(it was a beauty)
30cm himalyaa grey silverhardwear very nice but perfer the old one.

and me 35cm kelly gris fonce crocodile kelly


----------



## glamourbag

birkin101 said:


> It's seriosly becoming an epidemic here for the past 5 yrs or so.... so much H all of a sudden!



I can second that one!!! But it almost always seems like they are all Birkins and hardly anything else...hence my carrying the K a bit more than my B as of late...


----------



## Notorious Pink

willbuy said:


> TO BBC, I was eating outside with my friend by the cipollini takeout around the corner from the main restaurant . I love to sit there when its not to hot and eat. Very relaxing . Easier to hear your conversations also .



Their salads are always good, and it's really nice to eat outside over there....but Toku is SOOOOO yummy... 

BTW, I didn't see a 3rd bag yesterday at NuBest (besides mine), but did spot a few Evelyn belts and a Lalbhai summer shawl in the pale green/lavender.


----------



## babyhermes

kai restaurant London

30cm himalyaa with diamonds setting opposite me  
30cm ostrich vert anis with goldhardwear

Me 35cm shiny graphite with silverhardwear

its so weird im seeing so much crocodile and ostrich whats happening people


----------



## fashionistaO

UES:

25B/ etoupe/ togo/ phw
herbag etoupe
lady in low chignon chambray shirt and khaki w/ orange H scarf as belt
H belt n orans

*Maria Shriver* carrying black barenia toile 35B/phw shopping *w/ DD*
Have to say we noticed the bag first, the owner second 
We smiled and acknowledged each others bags ..


----------



## lily25

An etoupe birkin (I think it was a 35) with ghd in the airport


----------



## Elina0408

*Today 10:30 am Crouch End North London*: a young girl with her black 35cm B coming out of Virgin gym with her friend! The same girl has been spotted many times with her Vert Veronese B!


----------



## tnw

Today in Carmel, Ca (time for the Concours D' Elegance in Pebble Beach)

a beautiful Birkin in Brique (I think) in Chevre and 
an Orange Lindy in Clemence


----------



## byotch123

Marina Bay Sands, Singapore - Casino Atrium 2 (outside Guy Savoy/Santi)

Etoupe B
Kelly Cut So Black


----------



## IFFAH

This was a few days ago on 16 Aug 11 in Orchard, Singapore. All within 20 mins.


Paragon

Spot a 31 Indigo Bolide GHW w/strap on a lady wearing a grassy green dress w/black sandals. It was a refreshing wildlife. If you're reading this, you look great on that day!


Followed by

PM Etoupe Herbag PHW, handheld on escalator
Noir Garden Party MM

Lastly a,

Right outside Hermes Ngee Ann City, a 35 Rouge H Matte Croc B GHW. Owner was in nude color bustier-lookalike top and black pants.


----------



## tnw

Last night at the Sardine Factory in Monterey, Ca., a lovely young woman carrying a Black Birkin.

Today in Carmel, CA, I spotted two beautiful ladies carrying their equally beautiful Birkins. One was Rouge Garance with PHW and the other was Orange with PHW.  We stopped and chatted and found out that we are all TPF members.  What fun!

Saw one of the most unusual and beautiful Birkins I have ever seen. It was a Blue Jean Leather/Toile Birkin. The combination was gorgeous. 

Also spotted a Black Birkin with PHW later in the day, a really pretty Herbag and the lovely Orange Lindy again yesterday and today.


----------



## Julide

I saw today a...30 cm shiny noir lizard birkin!Totally


----------



## Handybags

30cm. Lizards. Just. Kill. Me.


----------



## lil_fashionista

16 August 2011, Etoupe 35cm Birkin with PHW leaving H & M in Toronto's Eaton Centre

20 August 2011, Etain? Etoupe? 35cm Kelly with PHW entering Yorkdale Holt Renfrew also in Toronto


----------



## IFFAH

Julide said:


> I saw today a...30 cm shiny noir lizard birkin!Totally


----------



## Julide

Handybags said:


> 30cm. Lizards. Just. Kill. Me.





IFFAH said:


>



I was soooo shocked!! I was staring with my mouth open!!I just hope the owner of the bag didn't think I was totally nuts!!


----------



## thimp

Julide said:


> I saw today a...30 cm shiny noir lizard birkin!Totally




What a total dream!


----------



## sydspy

black all leather GP.........







a SO Blue Jean with Orange lining and stiching with brushed PHW........






40cm Gold Birkin with a matching belt.......PHW.......


----------



## azoreh

Sighted at Harrods Urban Retreat yesterday 40cm Cyclamen Croc Birkin with GHW....stunning.


----------



## azoreh

Oops....Violet 40cm crocodile Birkin with GHW not Cyclamen.

Sorry about the mix-up


----------



## birkin101

Sunday Brunch at one of Yorkville's T.O restaurants
-Orange B 35

Today Birkin 35 in light cream color, not sure what it was on a lady getting out of a Jag on Bloor St.


----------



## Prada_Princess

azoreh said:


> Sighted at Harrods Urban Retreat yesterday 40cm Cyclamen Croc Birkin with GHW....stunning.



Sounds fabulous indeed.


----------



## byotch123

New York:

Madison Avenue near Hermès - BJ shoulder B
Fifth Avenue - Fauve Barenia B
Empire State Observatory - Gold Epsom B


----------



## chanel*liz

Quite a bit at true food fashion island Newport 8/26 ( Friday) around 12-1.. Black, etoupe, white. I had my 35 etain


----------



## IFFAH

Yest, 01 Sep


Launch of Hermes Festival Des Metiers @ Paragon, Atrium, Singapore


*Madeleine Ho*, marketing director of Hermes w/Noir Box Kelly Lakis PHW, Noir Bustier








2x 30 Violet Croc B PHW
30 Rose Tyrien B PHW w/carmencintas hanging as mini clochette
32 Kiwi Kelly PHW
35 Kiwi B PHW
Bougainvillea Tadelakt Constance GHW
Muscade Lizard Kelly Pochette
28 Tosca Kelly PHW


25 Orange B PHW
28 Noir Croc Kelly PHW
30 Etoupe HAC PHW w/Hapis
30 Prune B PHW
36 Marron Fonce HAC PHW
Etoupe Jige
Prune Kelly Cut PHW
Mykonos Evelyne PHW
30 SO Black B 
Mykonos Lindy PHW
30 Braise Croc B PHW
50 Gold Ardennes HAC PHW


& lots more. Hermes Festival des Metiers is open to public from 03 Sep - 07 Sep 11 @ Paragon, Singapore.


----------



## Elina0408

04/09 outside Berkeley Hotel in Knightbridge London: a) 35cm  Bicolour Croc Birkin (Black with Pink handles) b) 35cm  Kelly Iris.  Inside Berkeley: Orange Evelyn and a Blue Jean 35cm Birkin!


----------



## fashionistaO

Near VCA on Sat

32K/sellier/bj box/pristine
RH/GP/MM/shoulder length 
SO BLK 35/gator w/ a smilie 
35/gold/togo


----------



## thomasj93

this week during a schooltrip to Paris I saw so many gorgeous Hermes bags inclduing a dark red 35 croc Birkin (same as Victoria Beckham)
a 40 cm Etoupe Clemence Birkin 
a 25 noir Birkin with twilly's around the handles
and also a lot of Evelynes and Garden Parties and a Mykonos croc belt


----------



## christymarie340

Today at Hermes KOP:

black w/PHW 35 
32 (what looked like) chartreuse kelly w/GHW


----------



## glamourbag

Yesterday: Barneys NYC
1 Kelly - black
1 Kelly - brown
1 Birkin 30 - Gold
Bergdorf Goodman:
1 Birkin 30 - white
1 Birkin 35 - black

Today on Park Avenue, Manhattan:
2 Gold Birkins 35
H belt - PHW and black
1 Gris T (me) 35 - (walked 40+ blocks due to the traffic, we could walk faster than the cars were travelling!!!!)


----------



## audreylita

^ ^ 

Maybe it was residual traffic from last night's Fashion Night Out.  I have never seen grid lock on the upper east side like this!  

It was like Halloween for the fashion savvy.


----------



## glamourbag

audreylita said:


> ^ ^
> 
> Maybe it was residual traffic from last night's Fashion Night Out.  *I have never seen grid lock* on the upper east side like this!
> 
> It was like Halloween for the fashion savvy.



Ugh I agree!!! Everyone was saying that! I think most of it was from the check points, etc. from the threat in the City, then add fahion week, plus it being Friday and everyone wanting to leave. People were getting in and out of cabs like crazy because the cars simply weren't moving, so we could walk faster than drive!!! On the plus side, it was good eye candy!!! Especially for some H goodies!!!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Short hills today Gold birkin, not sure of the size and what looked like her daughter with another H bag but didn't get a good look at it.

Also BBK 32.Mine! Mall was a bit lacking in eye candy today...Can't wait for H to open up there!


----------



## thomasj93

yesterday at a fashion party:
35 cm black crocodile Kelly
30 cm chocolate Birkin
lot's of black Birkins


----------



## catsinthebag

Yesterday at J. Crew, Copley Place Mall, Boston: Black Togo Kelly
Today on Charles Street in Boston: Gold Bolide


----------



## birkin101

Violet (or some sort of purple) Birkin on a lady at a Hermes Boutique in Toronto
Sable Birkin 35 on an older stylish lady walking by Four Seasons
Tri-color Croc Kelly 35 (mine) Yorkville T.O.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday afternoon at Broad & Walnut Street in Philadelphia (outside the Bellevue Hotel):  A black Birkin (not sure if it was a 30 or 35).


----------



## fashionistaO

over the weekend: 30 Himalayan croc .. this one had beaUtiful scales .. and the ring on her forefinger .. tdf!


----------



## sydspy

just wanna revive this thread.......... here are a few of my sightings.......

Iris 35cm Birkin.....







Mykonos 31cm Bolide........






BJ with Orange lining 30cm Birkin......






Gold 40cm Birkin......






Orange 25cm Birkin .......


----------



## sydspy

and more.........

Black all leather Garden Party.....






Grist T/ Ciel Lindy......






RG 32cm Kelly and Black Box 23cm Constance......






RG 32 cm Kelly.......






Gris T 40cm Kelly......and Etoupe 32cm Kelly (not seen, on the daughter)......


----------



## Greentea

^ wowowowow!


----------



## IFFAH

:bump:


No pics as ^^ by *sydspy*,


At Hermes Liat today, 

31 Etaine Bolide PHW


----------



## tnw

In San Francisco yesterday:

35 Graphite Birkin on a lovely young lady having lunch at the Rotunda in NM and a gorgeous Grey (graphite?) matte Croc Birkin on a very elegant lady in the Hermes store who was trying on scarves.  So very classy.  Sorry, I don't know very much about Croc colors.


----------



## fashionistaO

@ Rock Center .. cranberry exhibit

graphite croc jige elan
mykonos lizzie kp w/ matching CDC
28 croc kelly/ghw 
etoupe KC/phw


----------



## tnw

In San Francisco today:

Toile/Leather Garden Party (very pretty) and

Joe Montana!!!! He wasn't carrying anything Hermes but my DH was excited to see him anyway. He was standing near the Louis Vuitton store.


----------



## christymarie340

Today at Wegmans in Warrington: gorgeous blonde with black jumping boots!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the Joan Shepp store in Philadelphia: A Sanguine Evelyne.  A few minutes later walking on Walnut St.: A 30 light brown matte croc Birkin. At the Wilma theater (at a matinée  of "Our Class"): A black Lindy.


----------



## purseinsanity

In NYC last Saturday:

a Prune 35cm Birkin w/PHW on a 14 (or so) year old! at Bergdorf's,
a Gold 30cm Birkin and a RG 30cm Birkin walking right past Hermes Madison,
an Etoupe Jypsiere at Saks Fifth,
a black Croc Birkin walking into the Plaza Hotel
and a BJ Kelly at St. John.

(Can you tell what I was doing all last Saturday?!!?


----------



## audreylita

purseinsanity said:


> In NYC last Saturday:
> 
> a Prune 35cm Birkin w/PHW on a 14 (or so) year old! at Bergdorf's,
> a Gold 30cm Birkin and a RG 30cm Birkin walking right past Hermes Madison,
> an Etoupe Jypsiere at Saks Fifth,
> a black Croc Birkin walking into the Plaza Hotel
> and a BJ Kelly at St. John.
> 
> (Can you tell what I was doing all last Saturday?!!?



We pound the pavement in the same 'hood.  We've probably passed each other at some point!


----------



## purseinsanity

audreylita said:


> We pound the pavement in the same 'hood.  We've probably passed each other at some point!



  LOL, do you know how many times I thought "I wonder if she's a tPFer?" when I looked at people?!

I wish I pounded that pavement more!  I was just visiting, but I'd kill to have an apartment in that neighborhood!  It'd be a dream come true.


----------



## bababebi

In Nespresso on Madison Avenue NYC this afternoon, Tosca Clemence 35cm Birkin GHW on a young blonde with a short blue knit dress, a large gold Rolex and plenty of other bling too.


----------



## audreylita

purseinsanity said:


> LOL, do you know how many times I thought "I wonder if she's a tPFer?" when I looked at people?!
> 
> *Me too and actually asked someone once if she was on tPF.  She scolded me and complained how awful we all are.  I haven't asked anyone since.*
> 
> I wish I pounded that pavement more!  I was just visiting, but I'd kill to have an apartment in that neighborhood!  It'd be a dream come true.



*I did have a place in the city and had to sell it.  Seriously, living too close to Madison was dangerous and now I only get there once a week instead of every day!*


----------



## purseinsanity

audreylita said:


> *I did have a place in the city and had to sell it.  Seriously, living too close to Madison was dangerous and now I only get there once a week instead of every day!*



I can only imagine!  Still my dream though!  

Maybe if I win the lottery!


----------



## fashionistaO

many tosca sightings this weekend:

central park:
tosca CDC/phw 
tosca 32 K/phw w/ belt .. on a brunette
tosca 35 B/ghw ..* bababebi*, could this be the same girl!?!

must have been a new shipment @ H/Mad


----------



## bababebi

^^ I bet it was, the bag looked brand new too.


----------



## christymarie340

Today at KOP

Brunette w/black ghw JPG leaving NM
Asian woman w/her family in H carrying BJ evelyne


----------



## MaggyH

Today in my village's grocery shop:
A very stylish mother and daughter duo with a shiny miel GHW croc kelly 32 and a black matt croc B 35 GHW
Another very elegant woman with a black epsom GHW 37 bolide


----------



## Julide

Oooo! Today was a great day for sighting *H*
Paris
Evelynes in Rouge H, Gold, Etoupe, Black, & a blue like Mykonos but I think darker.

Kellys!! Black 32 Returne togoI was close!, Rouge H Sellier 28 courvechelOk I was close again!! Etoupe 32, Etoupe & Toile 32, and a Kelly Lakis in black and 
toileBeautiful!! I want that bag sooo badly now!

Bolides, Huge black travel? Bolide, 31 Rouge Garrance/Vif, 37 Rouge Garrance/Vif, Etoupe 31, and a Indigo/Navy rigide 31

Black Web II

Birkins!! 35 Etoupe x 3 different ladies in one day!! 2 gold, 1 black togo PHWOk I was close again!! 35 So black box birkin! 

And the highlight of my day!!!!*Insert music here* 32 cm So black box kelly on a stunning girl in Bordeaux suede boots, black leggings and a bordeaux sweater!!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Julide, have fun in paree!! Mayhaps some of our paris tpfer's have sighted you too *



Julide said:


> Oooo! Today was a great day for sighting *H*
> Paris
> Evelynes in Rouge H, Gold, Etoupe, Black, & a blue like Mykonos but I think darker.
> 
> Kellys!! Black 32 Returne togoI was close!, Rouge H Sellier 28 courvechelOk I was close again!! Etoupe 32, Etoupe & Toile 32, and a Kelly Lakis in black and
> toileBeautiful!! I want that bag sooo badly now!
> 
> Bolides, Huge black travel? Bolide, 31 Rouge Garrance/Vif, 37 Rouge Garrance/Vif, Etoupe 31, and a Indigo/Navy rigide 31
> 
> Black Web II
> 
> Birkins!! 35 Etoupe x 3 different ladies in one day!! 2 gold, 1 black togo PHWOk I was close again!! 35 So black box birkin!
> 
> And the highlight of my day!!!!*Insert music here* 32 cm So black box kelly on a stunning girl in Bordeaux suede boots, black leggings and a bordeaux sweater!!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> *Julide, have fun in paree!! Mayhaps some of our paris tpfer's have sighted you too *



*FashionistaO* I am trying!!!Maybe someone has spotted me...


----------



## IFFAH

25th Oct, SG

Raffles Hotel

35 Vert Anis Chevre w/Indigo Handles 


Tangs

Socialite, *Lynn Park* w/30 Noir Croc B GHW


----------



## Hermesforlife

Yesterday in Hoboken NJ just as the snow was starting. A birkin 30gold ghw togo leather I think.


----------



## chanel*liz

so many birkins the other night at the louboutin book signing at barneys beverly hills
30cm black croc
30cm black 
35 etain


----------



## audreylita

30 cm dark brown ostrich Birkin with GHW.  

MaxMara at 68th and Madison in NY.


----------



## fashionistaO

y'day @ 57th and 5th .. many rare exotic sightings ..

30B violine ostrich in skinny jeans and grey sweater set 
35K so black gator and a drop dead fur gilet .. rather warm for today but she looked fab!
30B .. not sure but might be a new croc shiny *rose sheheradazade* on a young girl ..
28K .. matte croc black/ghw on a what appears to be a doting mum to the jeune fille


----------



## Julide

NYC 
30 iris birkin
26 So Kelly gold
35 rouge H matte croc birkin
black evelyne

After seeing the so kelly in action I am now rethinking this bag!!


----------



## serene

Saw blue and red Kellys and one brown Birkin yesterday at Old Bond st's Prada


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Saturday in Milan
Soleil Jypsiere in Excelsior Store
PM Gold Picotin & MM Havanne Picotin in the streets


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at the King of Prussia mall: a black 35 Clemence Birkin, phw
Today on Walnut St. In Philadelphia: another 35 black Clemence birkin, phw


----------



## purseinsanity

A 30cm Black Togo Birkin w/Gold HW shopping in Carmel-by-the-Sea, California, yesterday.


----------



## lily25

During a book presentation last week.


----------



## wantitneedit

Melbourne - bookshop in Armadale. Evelyne, Tabac Camel ( I think).  Woman was wearing a huge, huge i say, bezel-set pear-shaped diamond.  major drool.....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at Berdorf's in NYC: a 35 black clemence Birkin, GHW.  (I'm seeing lots of 35 black clemence Birkins lately.)


----------



## Cosmopolitan

On Nov. 17, at a beaujolais nouveau party at Central Michel Richard, a Washington, D.C., restaurant, I spotted one woman wearing a black CDC and another wearing a red/pink Tohu Bohu cashmere shawl. Plus my black Bolide.... That's a lot of H for D.C.


----------



## audreylita

30 cm Birkin in croc havanne with PHW, Fred's Restaurant in Barneys NY on Madison Ave.


----------



## glamourbag

Beautiful lady with a black Jypsiere in Toronto today


----------



## fashionistaO

on her: 32 lizzie kelly black w/ miu miu glitter pumps ankle socks  simple sheath n tux jkt
on him: H hat, cardi, shirt n bow tie, very slim trousers, Varvatos dress boots


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> 30 cm Birkin in croc havanne with PHW, Fred's Restaurant in Barneys NY on Madison Ave.



I swear, every other woman I see at Fred's is carrying a birkin, but croc havanne sounds gorgeous!


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> I swear, every other woman I see at Fred's is carrying a birkin, but croc havanne sounds gorgeous!



I think H bags are mandated once you hit the 9th floor.


----------



## lolakitten

glamourbag said:


> Beautiful lady with a black Jypsiere in Toronto today



There was a GORGEOUS woman with a a parchemin(?) kelly in Toronto H boutique on Saturday afternoon.


----------



## tnw

Strolling along Ocean Avenue in Carmel, CA:

A lovely dark haired lady carrying a black 32 Kelly with PHW and using the shoulder strap. I couldn't see what type of leather it was as I was too far away.  So pretty!


----------



## fashionistaO

@ Rock Ctr ..
matte gator graphite lindy w/ matching jumping boots .. forgot what she was wearing
cutest twins w/ nanny carrying BdM marwari and 2 stuffed giraffes ..


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> @ Rock Ctr ..
> *matte gator graphite lindy w/ matching jumping boots* .. forgot what she was wearing
> cutest twins w/ nanny carrying BdM marwari and 2 stuffed giraffes ..



Would have loved to have seen this one!!!!


----------



## citrus

David Jones Melbourne orange Birkin - too far away to see leather, how do you ladies see so much without being mistaken for a stalker


----------



## MsReya

Brunswick St, Fitzroy in Melbourne, black Birkin 35 with PHW.


----------



## IFFAH

Wisma Atria

Etoupe Picotin Lock GM

Marmalade Pantry, ION

25 Pelouse Croc B DHW
30 Rose Tyrien Chevre B PHW
Ombre Veau Doblis Jige


----------



## fashionistaO

lol, ikwym .. have seen this @ H but to see this in person on someone is jaw-dropping 



Julide said:


> Would have loved to have seen this one!!!!


----------



## kampradn

Mykonos 35 Palladium in Double Bay, Sydney....my dream bag. Pretty sure the lady thought I was checking her out! But no, well yes....but i was checking out the bag!


----------



## fashionistaO

gators n crocs galore on an island .. *Happy Thanksgiving everyone^*

matte gator fauve lindy/30
matte porosus jige elan/29 in graphite
shiny RH constance/23
shiny blue abyss 25 birkin/phw 
Himalayan Kelly/32/phw
lizzie mykonos B/25/phw 
rouge vif shiny K/32/ghw
ombre kelly 28/phw
boug matte lindy 30
2 sanguine lizzie CDC
ficelle lizzie 25B/phw
shiny bordeaux KC/ghw .. 
and a few more that I can't remember


----------



## redcoloured




----------



## fashionistaO

matte croc *so black* kelly cut ....


----------



## chanel*liz

sightings today at SCP!!
black 35 birkin
orange kelly with shoulder strap
etoupe 35


----------



## JeanGranger

redcoloured said:


>


 
this's cute


----------



## IFFAH

redcoloured said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachmen...1&d=1322447715



Cute sighting in Singapore.


----------



## Koga

Today on my way to the gym in Omotesando:
-35 cm black Birkin shiny croc PH 
-28 cm sellier Kelly GH


----------



## periogirl28

Private screening of Hermes, Hearts and Crafts
Shiny Rose Scheharazade croc 30 B PHW
and
too much eye candy to mention!


----------



## balenciaga-boy

London , 28th Nov,

- BBK 32cm with GHW on a lady walking into Harvey Nichols balancing the base of the bag on her hands while trying to close the kelly up.

- BBK 32cm with PHW on a lady at the entrance of Selfridges wearing a fur coat who bought 2 huge luggage bags waiting for her car to come.

- Rouge Vif 36cm Garden party on a lady inside Chanel at Harrods looking at the watches.

- 35cm Togo Birkin PHW on a lady walking towards the underground in St. Pancreas Station.

- Black 35cm Croc Kelly with GHW on a lady in Harrods at the undergarments section.

- Gold 32cm Kelly with GHW on an Emirati lady going up the escalator in Selfridges.


----------



## audreylita

At the Manolo Blahnik book signing event at the boutique in Manhattan tonight.  More H bags than I've ever seen in one place at one time, ever!  Even more than in an H boutique at any given moment.  I will never remember everything I saw but there were way more Kellys than Birkins by almost 10 to 1.  

35 cm dark green birkin
Many many more birkins and I can't remember what I saw

35 cm black croc kelly
32 cm gold kelly
32 cm medium blue croc kelly
32 cm black leather kelly
32 cm deep red box leather sellier kelly
32 cm rose indien kelly (mine)
Many many more that I will never remember

Very large and well worn barenia bolide on a sharply dressed gentleman.

Bags were going by so fast and at such close range that most of them remain a blur.

Not a clutch in sight.


----------



## glamourbag

A lovely Etoupe JPG Birkin today on Bloor Street, Toronto (...oh and a couple VERY obvious fakes....)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today outside the Madison Ave store in NYC: A 35 Togo Bleu de Prusse Birkin, PHW.
Today at the Elizabeth Taylor exhibit: A 35 black Togo Birkin, PHW and a gris Evelyne.


----------



## fashionistaO

Did you enjoy the exhibit?
Will try to attend this weekend(hope it stops raining)

Battery Park .. matte amethyst gator lindy/34 in this rain  owner stepping into a limo  



Madam Bijoux said:


> Today outside the Madison Ave store in NYC: A 35 Togo Bleu de Prusse Birkin, PHW.
> Today at the Elizabeth Taylor exhibit: A 35 black Togo Birkin, PHW and a gris Evelyne.


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> Did you enjoy the exhibit?
> Will try to attend this weekend(hope it stops raining)
> 
> Battery Park .. matte amethyst gator lindy/34 in this rain  owner stepping into a limo



I'm going Friday.  You have to buy tickets.


----------



## fashionistaO

DID Not know that .. but gg w/ someone who has invite to the auction 



audreylita said:


> I'm going Friday.  You have to buy tickets.


----------



## chanel*liz

Tonight at Neiman marcus holiday party fashion island
30 black birkin
35 gold birkin
35 black birkin


----------



## Madam Bijoux

fashionistaO said:


> Did you enjoy the exhibit?
> Will try to attend this weekend(hope it stops raining)
> 
> Battery Park .. matte amethyst gator lindy/34 in this rain  owner stepping into a limo


 
I loved the exhibit.  It isn't just jewelry - there are also clothes, handbags, furniture, her Oscars, posters, and lots of other collectibles.  I spent 3 hours there and could have stayed longer.


----------



## fashionistaO

thank you for the update .. cant wait to go view IRL



Madam Bijoux said:


> I loved the exhibit.  It isn't just jewelry - there are also clothes, handbags, furniture, her Oscars, posters, and lots of other collectibles.  I spent 3 hours there and could have stayed longer.


----------



## Lutz

Shopping at the IFC in Hong Kong.


----------



## fashionistaO

23/constance/etoupe/epsom/phw or was it ruthenium on a beautiful model ..
35B/tabac camel/clemance/ghw on an asian lady in cc
35B/black togo/phw @ the Today Show


----------



## audreylita

At the Liz Taylor exhibit at Christies, a 35 cm brighton blue birkin on a fashionable downtown looking girl.  I asked her the color and she said she didn't remember but it looked to be this newer blue.  

Also a plume in gold.  Of this huge crowd of people these were the only H bags in sight (except for mine) besides the ones that are part of Liz's estate and auction.


----------



## birkin101

glamourbag said:


> A lovely Etoupe JPG Birkin today on Bloor Street, Toronto (...oh and a couple VERY obvious fakes....)


 
Waving to a fellow Torontonian!!! Was it freezing today or what.... Spotted an etoupe new style bag that looks sort of like a bucket.  What is the name of it?


----------



## audreylita

35 cm black birkin with PHW outside of Madison Avenue yesterday.  
And a 30 cm birkin in what appeared to be bouganvillier in a nearby parking garage.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia mall: A 35 black Clemence Birkin, ghw. I've been seeing lots of black Birkins lately.


----------



## glamourbag

birkin101 said:


> Waving to a fellow Torontonian!!! Was it freezing today or what.... Spotted an etoupe new style bag that looks sort of like a bucket.  What is the name of it?


Hi Birkin!!! Waving to you too! Yes yesterday was cold but today is a bit better!!!! Ack... you have me wondering what this bag is myself??? So its not (obviously becasue you would know) a So Kelly or Picotin...I want to know now too....!!!


----------



## birkin101

It almost looks like a knapsack but with a single shoulder strap at the top.  The body of it is sort of rectangular with Kelly lock and straps at the top.  I probably should know the name, I just know that it was not a Kelly or a Picotin.

Just saw the same style on Ebay, it is SO Kelly.

Also saw a dark colored Bolide by Remy's in Yorkville yesterday, Black Kelly today in Rosedale.


----------



## Julide

birkin101 said:


> It almost looks like a knapsack but with a single shoulder strap at the top.  The body of it is sort of rectangular with Kelly lock and straps at the top.  I probably should know the name, I just know that it was not a Kelly or a Picotin.
> 
> Just saw the same style on Ebay, it is SO Kelly.
> 
> Also saw a dark colored Bolide by Remy's in Yorkville yesterday, Black Kelly today in Rosedale.



Was it a Kelly Ado? Here is link to one on ebay...Now I want to know too!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hermes-KELLY-Ado-Backpack-Hand-Bag-LIMITED-Black-Boxcalf-Leather-AUTHENTIC-/180759202973?pt=US_CSA_WH_Handbags&hash=item2a16168c9d#ht_630wt_1088


----------



## IFFAH

glamourbag said:


> Hi Birkin!!! Waving to you too! Yes yesterday was cold but today is a bit better!!!! Ack... you have me wondering what this bag is myself??? So its not (obviously becasue you would know) a So Kelly or Picotin...I want to know now too....!!!



Sac A Main Mangeoire?


----------



## glamourbag

Haha Birkin you got everyone guessing here....but I think you said it was a SO Kelly? If so, the TO store usually has at least one of these on the shelf...I see them quite often inthe store but yet to see on the street! Nice to hear you spotted one in "Birkin central" - a nice change of H pace....


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Since I moved here, this is my first sighting  I was at Clio, a restaurant in Boston on Friday night. A lady was carrying what was either a 25or 30 cm brown ostrich birkin. Lovely!!


----------



## audreylita

At today's Roger Vivier sale at Soiffer Haskin:

Six black birkins.  Three 35 cm and three 30 cm.

30 cm - one with GHW, one with PHW, one with PHW and large silver charms.

35 cm - one with GHW, one with PHW, one with PHW and jewels attached to front ala Lady Gaga (likely fake).  Unsure about authenticity of any of the 35's.


----------



## fashionistaO

hiya A, missed you .. hope you found some treasures .. we picked up about 20+ pairs ..

adding ..
authen 35 black togo/phw @ 9:30am .. she was done by the coat check
authen 20cm black box kelly worn cross body(pristine) on a asian donned in chanel boutique lable knit 

xlarge H enamel
etoupe CDC/phw



audreylita said:


> At today's Roger Vivier sale at Soiffer Haskin:
> 
> Six black birkins.  Three 35 cm and three 30 cm.
> 
> 30 cm - one with GHW, one with PHW, one with PHW and large silver charms.
> 
> 35 cm - one with GHW, one with PHW, one with PHW and jewels attached to front ala Lady Gaga (likely fake).  Unsure about authenticity of any of the 35's.


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> hiya A, missed you .. hope you found some treasures .. we picked up about 20+ pairs ..
> 
> adding ..
> authen 35 black togo/phw @ 9:30am .. she was done by the coat check
> authen 20cm black box kelly worn cross body(pristine) on a asian donned in chanel boutique lable knit
> 
> xlarge H enamel
> etoupe CDC/phw



Forgot, 

also saw a 32 cm black kelly.  It was a black H day at Soiffer Haskin.

(20+ pairs, yikes!  I made off with a measly 3 pairs and 2 purses)


----------



## fashionistaO

totally black!
haha .. shoe porn 

Of the lot, only 2 pairs of dressy strass buckle flats were mine and a pair of boots, no purses.. not moved buy the purse but did like the companion clutches to match the shoes^  



audreylita said:


> Forgot,
> 
> also saw a 32 cm black kelly.  It was a black H day at Soiffer Haskin.
> 
> (20+ pairs, yikes!  I made off with a measly 3 pairs and 2 purses)


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> totally black!
> haha .. shoe porn = TOE CLEAVAGE
> 
> Of the lot, only 2 pairs of dressy strass buckle flats were mine and a pair of boots, no purses.. not moved buy the purse but did like the companion clutches to match the shoes^



I'll post goodies on appropriate thread soon.


----------



## fashionistaO

keyboard issues ..
'there were a few neutral uber pointy w/ toe cleavage amongst her loot' got deleted before shoe porn :0


sorry ~ back to topic,

30B so black on lady w/ asymmetrical mink poncho on corner of 18th and 7th hailing cab



audreylita said:


> I'll post goodies on appropriate thread soon.


----------



## chanel*liz

2x 35cm black birkin
mariposa neiman marcus fashion island


----------



## audreylita

At Christie's Elizabeth Taylor auction today, afternoon session for sale of accessories including H items:

Gold Lindy
Gold 35 cm Birkin
Gris 35 cm Birkin
Black croc 35 cm Kelly
Black 30 cm Birkin


----------



## Lutz

Toady at grocery shopping:








Merry Christmas. :xtree:


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon in Neiman's at the King of Prussia mall: a 30 Swift Bleu de Prusse Birkin, ghw  and a 35 Clemence Etoupe Birkin, phw. Unfortunately, the H store was closed today.


----------



## IFFAH

26 Dec 11

Maison Kayser

Tosca Victoria Elan in white dress and white oran sandals

Guardian, Scotts,

26 Tosca SO Kelly PHW

Hermes, Taka

36 Vache Naturale HAC PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

over the weekend .. well on Saturday ..

Tosca 30 ghw n jumping boots in soblack
Vert Bengale 30 ghw
Mykonos lizzie KP phw w/ matching cdc
Sanguine lizzie cdc and kdt hermes new fall boots not sure of the name
Matte croc graphite 35b/phw (nilo scales) ensemble was not well coordinated but only starring at the scales 
Ostrich 30b boug phw ..
20cm kelly black box ghw


----------



## amberle

Hotel Palace St. Moritz - yesterday afternoon -
Stunning birkin shiny croc not sure about the colour pink-fucsia
beautiful girl wearing a etain birkin
black birkin 
shiny croc black birkin
black croc kelly
black retourne kelly
gold birkin
Jjpsière croc kelly not sure about the colour orange-red
red Evelyne III


----------



## chanel*liz

***** tower chicago

ONE sighting - 35 orange birkin GHW


----------



## periogirl28

So cute to see 2 sisters/ shopping buddies? today at a departmental store with identical Black Box GHW 32 Sellier Kellys on shoulder straps.


----------



## purist

VV matte gator Kelly entering metro


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I am on a flight right now to ft. Lauderdale with one lady who has 2 different birkins as her carry ons, both have horseshoes, and another woman has a red Kelly!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at a Philadelphia Orchestra concert: a 35 orange Birkin, ghw


----------



## kohl_mascara

Over the past weekend:

I saw a gorgeous gold vintage K on a shopper at Saks in BH. It looked well used but loved!

I saw a black 35 B at a restaurant in Pasadena.  The lady set it down on the floor!  I was shocked! lol.

I saw a 28 Kelly in beige at Bouchon in BH.

I saw a blue jean evelyne on Rodeo.

A 30 black birkin on Rodeo.

I also saw a black Herbag at the Burberry Outlet in Cabazon.

I also saw a 35 black croc birkin at Bloomies in Century.

And finally, a Lindy, I think etoupe, also at the Bloomies in Century City.  

Sidenote: I live in LA and I see Bs and Ks, Evelynes, Lindys, etc. a lot when I go shopping in LA and in the OC area.  But I really wonder if all of them, esp the Bs I see are authentic. . .


----------



## audreylita

In Bloomies china department in Manhattan, a royal blue 37 cm bolide.


----------



## IFFAH

13 Jan 12,

Chevron House,
30 Tangerine Ostrich PHW

Marina Bay Link Mall @ Din Tai Fung
30 Indigo Shiny Croc B PHW

UOB Plaza 1,
23 Graphite Boxcalf Constance PHW


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the King of Prussia store: One customer had a 32 orange Kelly, ghw. Another customer had a 30 Etoupe Birkin,phw.


----------



## chanel*liz

red garden party yesterday at nordies SCP


----------



## IFFAH

20 Jan, out shopping


Comme des Garcon, Hilton Shopping Gallery
30 Gold Birkin PHW on Cherly Tay impeccably dressed in her eccentric style.

Within Hilton Shopping Gallery,
30 Violet Ostrich Birkin PHW
30 Candy Bleu Electrique Epsom Birkin PHW
30 Raisin Togo Birkin GHW

Club 21 Women's Gallery,
30 Vert Cru Birkin PHW

Pomellato,
Rose Shocking Picotin PHW

Outside Hermes Liat,
30 Noir Matte Croc Birkin PHW

On Pedder,
35 Naturel Chamonix Kelly GHW w/strap

Celine Ngee Ann City,
30 Prune Birkin GHW

TWG, ION
35 Jaune Shiny Croc Birkin w/Bleu Electrique Micro Bolide & Violet Carmen (both as charms).


----------



## audreylita

At Barneys NY on Madison:

35 cm etoupe birkin in the shoe department on the 4th floor
35 cm gold birkin in the elevator going down
35 cm etain birkin just outside the main door on Madison

And a cute black 30 cm birkin in the H boutique one block away


----------



## purplebirkins

fashionistaO said:


> over the weekend .. well on Saturday ..
> 
> *Tosca 30 ghw* n jumping boots in soblack
> *Vert Bengale 30 ghw*
> *Mykonos lizzie KP phw w/ matching cdc*
> Sanguine lizzie cdc and kdt hermes new fall boots not sure of the name
> Matte croc graphite 35b/phw (nilo scales) ensemble was not well coordinated but only starring at the scales
> *Ostrich 30b boug phw ..*
> 20cm kelly black box ghw


 
Wish I could have seen these eye candies!!!


----------



## loves

today, black Box kelly 28 retourne ghw and gold clemence? goodnews on male companion, isthme horn pendant, somewhere in china
two days ago, 35B pink ghw in swift, shanghai and i know, not H but worth a mention: a black matte croc LV never full @_@
last week, 31cm bolide clemence in blue de prusse, chengdu
week before last orange victoria clemence, all black herbag phw chongqing


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yesterday while carrying my etoupe 30B PHW, I ran into a lovely Irish lady carrying an etoupe 35B GHW. It was she who acknowledged it first, and we had a lovely conversation! Sephora at the Americana Manhasset. And two weeks ago at the Hermes in Manhasset I ran into a friend who showed me her new etoupe Lindy. But I don't really count H sightings in the H store - too many to count!


----------



## christymarie340

Today @ the Four Seasons in NYC: gorgeous Togo 35b on a well dressed brunette and then a young blonde at BG with a 32 etoupe Kelly.


----------



## christymarie340

christymarie340 said:
			
		

> Today @ the Four Seasons in NYC: gorgeous Togo 35b on a well dressed brunette and then a young blonde at BG with a 32 etoupe Kelly.



Oh and a fabric GP at the Prada boutique!


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Oh and a fabric GP at the Prada boutique!



I thought I saw you walking on 57th Street.


----------



## Lutz

Our city is celebrating Chinese New Year...this lady looks good in traditional clothing with a red bag.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Black 30cm birkin in Short hills mall yesterday & a blue jean 35cm birkin in Chanel store.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in front of the Academy of Music in Philadelphia: a 25 black box Kelly, ghw.


----------



## Valmont

Hello all, I work on Madison Ave blocks away from the mothership and live in Gossip Girl territory (aka Upper East Side), so as you can imagine my eyes pop out every day as I see H bags everywhere I look 

I'll try to snap shots of what I see on the streets of NY on a regular basis

To start, here is a Birkin in what may be Vert Veronese, spotted in the subway. I almost drooled over this lady's bag mostly because of the color 

I like how she combined her colors: gray + white + navy + olive

Sorry the pic is shaky; it was so crowded that I could barely hold on to something lol


----------



## Valmont

Here is another picture I snapped this morning of a woman walking down Madison Ave.  I think her Birkin was Havane brown and it looked great with her anise green coat. 

I am always amazed at how much stuff women in this city have to schlepp around - one bag is never enough!


----------



## thyme

Lutz said:


> Our city is celebrating Chinese New Year...this lady looks good in traditional clothing with a red bag.





Valmont said:


> Hello all, I work on Madison Ave blocks away from the mothership and live in Gossip Girl territory (aka Upper East Side), so as you can imagine my eyes pop out every day as I see H bags everywhere I look
> 
> I'll try to snap shots of what I see on the streets of NY on a regular basis
> 
> To start, here is a Birkin in what may be Vert Veronese, spotted in the subway. I almost drooled over this lady's bag mostly because of the color
> 
> I like how she combined her colors: gray + white + navy + olive
> 
> Sorry the pic is shaky; it was so crowded that I could barely hold on to something lol





Valmont said:


> Here is another picture I snapped this morning of a woman walking down Madison Ave.  I think her Birkin was Havane brown and it looked great with her anise green coat.
> 
> I am always amazed at how much stuff women in this city have to schlepp around - one bag is never enough!



H sightings with pictures are definitely more fun!!! thank you for posting the pics *Valmont* and *Lutz*!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Valmont* & *Lutz*- Thanks for the spy pictures. Love to see real people carrying H bags.


----------



## audreylita

A 30 cm etoupe birkin with PHW at Le Charlot on 69th and Madison.  

And a double sens tote carried by a wonderful older gentleman wearing a Louisville Slugger baseball jacket on E. 86th Street.


----------



## Eva1991

Today, at a local supermarket saw an Evelyne in black and a Lindy!


----------



## rains

At bond street store yesterday afternoon, 
An asian lady with 30 cm himalaya croc birkin
Another lady with bicolour birkin in grey and some shade of red or pink.

Both the bags were gorgeous IRL.


----------



## Valmont

Seen this morning on Second Avenue and 62nd St., a gorgeous blonde carrying a very professional-looking black Whitebus with contrast white stitching.  I love how she uses it as a workhorse bag - take a look at her pens neatly arranged in the pocket. This woman is a pro 

I love her hair as well.


----------



## IFFAH

^I like seeing these styles out on the streets, not often we get to see them.

It's a bright evelyne day,

26/01, Hermes Scotts Square

Lime Epsom Evelyne PM (not often get to spot a bright color evelyne arnd my area)

02/02
Raffles Place
30 Noir B w/scarf tied

TWG
Bougainvillea Evelyne PM


----------



## IFFAH

09 Feb

Elegant ladies in formal corporate attire in dresses, during lunch hour.

Marina Bay Financial Centre
30 Parchemin Lindy w/Au Carre pink twilly (in black-pink shift dress)

Marina Bay Link
32 Bleu Sellier Kelly PHW w/strap (black-white Chanel-esque dress and Chanel pearl necklace)

10 Feb

- Paragon
Etoupe Shoulder Kelly PHW w/twilly (advanced elegant lady in formal black dress and shoes)

- Bleu Jean Victoria Fourre Tout (advanced elegant lady in red jacket, jeans and white covered flats)

- 30 Iris Lindy w/orange twilly

Mandarin Gallery
28 Iris Jypsiere PHW (Asian tourist)

Hermes Liat towards Wheelock/ION
Madeleine Ho, marketing director of Hermes in red-white polka dot dress, grey cardi, North Korea-esque military khaki green cap, Issey Miyake Bao Bao and Hermes Wedges,


----------



## Valmont

Madison Avenue near East 63rd St.: woman dressed all in black with a gold Jypsiere.


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> Madison Avenue near East 63rd St.: woman dressed all in black with a gold Jypsiere.



There is so much construction in that area!


----------



## Valmont

audreylita said:


> There is so much construction in that area!



Yes, it's the building where John Lobb and Christofle used to be.


----------



## Handybags

^I think they might be Jumping Boots too.


----------



## purist

and they are!!!!



Handybags said:


> ^I think they might be Jumping Boots too.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

Birkins everywhere today in London!

4 x 35cm Black togo PHW

35cm Vert veronese togo PHW in Harrods food section

30cm bordeux croc GHW & 30cm pink togo GHW, both owners walking past MCM

35cm Vert Olive togo GHW with twilly on one handle in Selfridges food mart

35cm Etoupe togo PHW walking towards Longchamp in New Bond Street

35cm Gold togo GHW at Harvey Nichols

35cm Etaine togo GHW boarding the tube at Green Park station

32cm kelly black PHW in Selfridges


----------



## lucywife

Valmont said:


> To start, here is a Birkin in what may be Vert Veronese, spotted in the subway. I almost drooled over this lady's bag mostly because of the color
> 
> I like how she combined her colors: gray + white + navy + olive
> 
> Sorry the pic is shaky; it was so crowded that I could barely hold on to something lol


She's wearing the cutest flats ever.


----------



## Valmont

Saturday February 11: East 86th St near 2nd Ave.: all-leather Garden Party PM in black.  So under the radar.


----------



## Valmont

Valmont said:


> Saturday February 11: East 86th St near 2nd Ave.: all-leather Garden Party PM in black.  So under the radar.



Sorry, here is the picture straight


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> Sorry, here is the picture straight



Too funny, I was at that exact intersection today.  

In addition to 62nd and Madison.


----------



## Valmont

audreylita said:
			
		

> Too funny, I was at that exact intersection today.
> 
> In addition to 62nd and Madison.



We keep missing each other


----------



## Handybags

^LOL.... I'm sure Valmont is going to "pap" you one of these days Audreylita!

Thanks for the sightings.


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> We keep missing each other



One of these days we may unwittingly photograph each other and post the pictures on this thread!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at a Pennsylvania Ballet performance: a 30(?) rigide light brown lizard Kelly, gold hardware


----------



## audreylita

Fifth Avenue between 57th Street and 50th by Saks, three black birkins, two 35's and one 40.  All completely exposed in the dreary Manhattan rain today.  Seeing them all wet made me cringe.


----------



## PANda_USC

30cm Black Togo Birkin with PHW, Sutter/Stockton garage in San Francisco, !


----------



## Lutz

30 cm SO Black Birkin.


----------



## libelle

On Feb 14th at NY 5th Ave Chanel: Etoupe PHW and Pink Croc 35cm Birkins


----------



## audreylita

libelle said:


> On Feb 14th at NY 5th Ave Chanel: Etoupe PHW and Pink Croc 35cm Birkins



Did I miss something?  Where did Chanel open a store on Fifth Avenue?


----------



## libelle

audreylita said:


> Did I miss something?  Where did Chanel open a store on Fifth Avenue?


Whoopsie! I meant the 57th Street boutique. ush:


----------



## audreylita

31 cm ebene bolide at my local health food store.  Carried by my new neighbor!  

A promising new friendship.


----------



## IFFAH

18 Feb 11

Earlier in town, Orchard Rd.

Hermes Liat Towers & Liat Towers
35 Ciel Togo B PHW (w/H shopping bag)
18 Bleu Thalassa Epsom Constance & H panda charm (w/H shopping bag)
PM2 Vert Olive Clemence Evelyne (strap shortened w/twilly)
35 Etoupe Togo B PHW, breloque charm & Ebene Chamonix CDC ghw (male owner)
*26 Amethyst Gator Toolbox*

Paul Bakery
Bois de Rose Sikkim Kelly Relax (male owner)
Rouge H Boxcalf Onimaitou (male owner)
MM Noir Toile Picotin
PM2 Gold Evelyne

H&M
30 Rubis Clemence Lindy PHW

.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon in  Neiman Marcus at King of Prussia: a very dark blue (indigo?)  30 Birkin,phw.


----------



## balenciaga-boy

London 20th Feb,

Harrods :

Matte aligator B 30cm PHW on a lady with a fur vest

Shiny pink croc B 30cm GHW on a young lady wearing a white top, white skinny jeans, pink loubies and a camel colored coat 

Lindy noir PHW on a lady in the foodhall buying cheese


----------



## Valmont

This morning on Park Ave. near 68th St.: Jypsiere. In person the bag looked like etoupe but on the picture it looks lighter... I think this is gris tourterelle. A lovely color.


----------



## Valmont

Today outside the Apple Store around noon: Birkin in etoupe.


----------



## CountryK

Thank you so much for these pictures *Valmont*, I really enjoy looking at them !


----------



## Valmont

CountryK said:


> Thank you so much for these pictures *Valmont*, I really enjoy looking at them !



You are welcome. It's like adrenaline when I spot a bag and am able to take a shot! True Hermes Hunting


----------



## Valmont

Seen this morning on Park Ave.: the "printed Birkin" tote as carried by this woman in addition to her LV... At first I could not make out what it was and was just attracted to the red and white but when I looked closer I was surprised to see the photographic print of a Birkin. 
How long until Hermes lawyers shut down production of these totes I wonder...

P.S. It's a lovely sunny spring-like day here


----------



## Valmont

Went to an opening at the Metropolitan Museum last night and I just knew Hermes would be well represented. Here are some bags I captured last night, sorry some pics are blurry but the light was low and I had to be careful not to get caught and kicked out!

In order:
1. Black Kelly in alligator or croc with GHW and a strap. This was carried by a stylish older lady and it looked amazing on her. Wish the pic had been less blurry!

2. Black Bolide - I never see them in person so it was a nice surprise. I like how this lady had a red scarf peeking out the bag.

3. Gold Birkin - the smaller size made it look cute and perfect for an evening event

4. I don't know the name of this bag but it looked like a Picotin in shape except that it had this H closure.

5. Orange (possibly Feu) Kelly.  I was pleased to see a brightly colored bag among so much black and neutrals...


----------



## Valmont

Finally, a lady was carrying this bag that looked like a TTPM Garden Party but I had never seen one with a strap and GHW...


----------



## HfromT

*Valmont*....I am loving your spy pics...so much fun!!  I find myself checking this thread every morning now, just to see what you've posted!


----------



## catsinthebag

Valmont said:


> Went to an opening at the Metropolitan Museum last night and I just knew Hermes would be well represented. Here are some bags I captured last night, sorry some pics are blurry but the light was low and I had to be careful not to get caught and kicked out!
> 
> In order:
> 1. Black Kelly in alligator or croc with GHW and a strap. This was carried by a stylish older lady and it looked amazing on her. Wish the pic had been less blurry!
> 
> 2. Black Bolide - I never see them in person so it was a nice surprise. I like how this lady had a red scarf peeking out the bag.
> 
> 3. Gold Birkin - the smaller size made it look cute and perfect for an evening event
> 
> 4. I don't know the name of this bag but it looked like a Picotin in shape except that it had this H closure.
> 
> 5. Orange (possibly Feu) Kelly.  I was pleased to see a brightly colored bag among so much black and neutrals...



Love that black bolide with the red scarf peeking out! Thanks for posting!


----------



## thyme

thank you for the spy pics *Valmont*!! so fun..



Valmont said:


> Went to an opening at the Metropolitan Museum last night and I just knew Hermes would be well represented. Here are some bags I captured last night, sorry some pics are blurry but the light was low and I had to be careful not to get caught and kicked out!
> 
> In order:
> 1. Black Kelly in alligator or croc with GHW and a strap. This was carried by a stylish older lady and it looked amazing on her. Wish the pic had been less blurry!
> 
> 2. Black Bolide - I never see them in person so it was a nice surprise. I like how this lady had a red scarf peeking out the bag.
> 
> 3. Gold Birkin - the smaller size made it look cute and perfect for an evening event
> 
> 4. I don't know the name of this bag but it looked like a Picotin in shape except that it had this H closure.
> 
> 5. Orange (possibly Feu) Kelly.  I was pleased to see a brightly colored bag among so much black and neutrals...


----------



## lulilu

love, love, love the spy pics!!


----------



## Love-Vintage

Wow this is so exciting !


----------



## IFFAH

^I keep seeing the "Picotin with H-buckle" and wonder if it's really a vintage H. Did a research and it's not. Valmont, great spy pics!

@ Mandarin Gallery
34 Tosca Lindy PHW
30 Etoupe Lindy PHW w/twilly


----------



## Notorious Pink

IFFAH said:
			
		

> ^I keep seeing the "Picotin with H-buckle" and wonder if it's really a vintage H.



I'm pretty sure that style is a fake. No?


----------



## Valmont

BBC said:


> I'm pretty sure that style is a fake. No?



I wonder too - I kept looking at the bag in person because I had never seen it. Fake or not, the closure seems much more practical than the authentic Picotin Lock


----------



## IFFAH

BBC said:


> I'm pretty sure that style is a fake. No?



It's a fake. There's another pic in the Socialites thread with the same style in Orange.


----------



## lovelychocolate

Fun spy pics!


----------



## Love-Vintage

I'm not sure if that picotin+H is fake or not because I have seen them in other places too (including @ with my classmate ) Maybe it is a different designer brand?


----------



## Perigord

Love-Vintage said:


> I'm not sure if that picotin+H is fake or not because I have seen them in other places too (including @ with my classmate ) Maybe it is a different designer brand?




Perhaps..but it is not a current or past Hermes style..


----------



## Valmont

This morning on the way to work on E 79th St.: a mom carrying a Garden Party in what could be Bleu de Prusse.  I like how mom + son coordinate


----------



## loves

really lovely spy pics valmont, it's so fun to see pics than just description (which i'm guilty of) thanks for the effort!


----------



## birkin10600




----------



## birkin10600

birkin10600 said:


> View attachment 1620762



Rouge garrance Evelyn bag with this lady in the ice cream kiosk this morning!


----------



## Birkingurl

Blue Jean B 35 in Pavilion Kuala Lumpur at the next table


----------



## loves

birkin10600 said:


> Rouge garrance Evelyn bag with this lady in the ice cream kiosk this morning!



ice cream in the morning! my kind of woman


----------



## Valmont

birkin10600 said:


> Rouge garrance Evelyn bag with this lady in the ice cream kiosk this morning!



I love the size of that Evelyn.


----------



## Valmont

Birkingurl said:


> Blue Jean B 35 in Pavilion Kuala Lumpur at the next table
> 
> View attachment 1620928



Oooh I'm not a fan of Blue Jean in general but in this picture it looks very pretty.


----------



## PANda_USC

San Francisco, downtown. 35cm birkin in togo or clemence(she was walking away too quickly!) in what looked like bleu de prusse or bleu abysse with GHW.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

The picotin like bag is from CourageB, and it's called the Hamptons bag (hence the big H). I think they still make the bag, but they've taken the H off (maybe some flack from Hermes?). I was duped a few years ago by a very classy & wealthy lady I was chatting with while waiting for our kids to finish tennis lessons at our country club. I complimented her on her bag, but said I was unfamiliar with the style. She quickly said "Oh, no, it's not Hermes, everyone always thinks it is. . . ". They also make (made?) belts with giant H's on the front.


----------



## Love-Vintage

LVChelseaGirl said:


> The picotin like bag is from CourageB, and it's called the Hamptons bag (hence the big H). I think they still make the bag, but they've taken the H off (maybe some flack from Hermes?). I was duped a few years ago by a very classy & wealthy lady I was chatting with while waiting for our kids to finish tennis lessons at our country club. I complimented her on her bag, but said I was unfamiliar with the style. She quickly said "Oh, no, it's not Hermes, everyone always thinks it is. . . ". They also make (made?) belts with giant H's on the front.


thank you for clarifying! I knew that it was some kind of other brand, but wasn't sure which one it was


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Valmont*- I love your spy photos !! NYC is a good place to have wildlife sightings.


----------



## catsinthebag

Evelyn on a young woman in the Starbucks in Harvard Square, Cambridge, MA, this afternoon.


----------



## PANda_USC

*March 6*, Neiman Marcus San Francisco: Woman in jewelry section with 35cm birkin in gold clemence with ghw

Another woman in scarf section with 35cm birkin in Chocolate brown(didn't see the front for hardware)

*March 8*: Strolling around my neighborhood, saw one woman on Union st. with a 35cm birkin in black togo with ghw. Another woman seated at La Boulange with a very loved 35cm Blue Jean birkin in togo with phw.


----------



## krawford

Valmont said:


> I love the size of that Evelyn.


 
It is the perfect size!!


----------



## Valmont

Spotted yesterday at the intersection of East 86th St. and Third Avenue: Gold Birkin with GHW.  
I love Hermes Gold, it goes so well with jeans.


----------



## CountryK

Lovely to see that gold birkin 'in action' filled with shopping ! I love these photos, thanks again Valmont


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> Spotted yesterday at the intersection of East 86th St. and Third Avenue: Gold Birkin with GHW.
> I love Hermes Gold, it goes so well with jeans.



I'll be at the intersection tomorrow.  Hmm, which bag should I carry?


----------



## Valmont

audreylita said:


> I'll be at the intersection tomorrow.  Hmm, which bag should I carry?



 Perhaps your SO Birkin in Ebene with the fuchsia (I forgot the official name sorry - Rose Shocking?) lining. It will photograph nicely heh heh.


----------



## fashionistaO

Haha dearies .. That's condensed H Terre. See you both there?

Hiya A, Hiya M 



Valmont said:


> Perhaps your SO Birkin in Ebene with the fuchsia (I forgot the official name sorry - Rose Shocking?) lining. It will photograph nicely heh heh.









audreylita said:


> I'll be at the intersection tomorrow.  Hmm, which bag should I carry?


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> Perhaps your SO Birkin in Ebene with the fuchsia (I forgot the official name sorry - Rose Shocking?) lining. It will photograph nicely heh heh.



Rose tyrien.  

:buttercup:


----------



## PANda_USC

In Beverly Hills this past weekend:
-35cm black birkin with ghw, woman on Rodeo drive 
-40cm gold birkin in togo, young woman at an Italian cafe
-35cm black birkin with phw, lovely, older woman at a mediterranean restaurant
-Orange clemence Evelyne, Montage Beverly Hills rooptop pool


----------



## audreylita

From one end of the city to another:

35 cm birkin in blue thalassa at 82nd and 3rd.

37 cm black ostrich bolide at 69th and 3rd.

30 cm capucine birkin on Wall Street.

I've become less of a fan of ostrich of late but that bolide was a knock-out!


----------



## fashionistaO

@ the stock exchange and nearby .. Lots of 35B .. 
Highlighted colors were raisin, black, tabac camel, Indigos, graphite, etoupe.
RG bolide
Cafe SO Kelly
Etoupe SO Kelly
Etoupe Epsom constance 23
one CDC matte croc/ PHW
Prorous plume élan amethyst
Mini RT b

75 deg and sunny, must have brought out all the H


----------



## roman_holiday

fashionistaO said:


> @ the stock exchange and nearby .. Lots of 35B ..
> Highlighted colors were raisin, black, tabac camel, Indigos, graphite, etoupe.
> RG bolide
> Cafe SO Kelly
> Etoupe SO Kelly
> Etoupe Epsom constance 23
> one CDC matte croc/ PHW
> Prorous plume élan amethyst
> Mini RT b
> 
> 75 deg and sunny, must have brought out all the H


RG bolide  would have loved to see this beauty in the wild


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> @ the stock exchange and nearby .. Lots of 35B ..
> Highlighted colors were raisin, black, tabac camel, Indigos, graphite, etoupe.
> RG bolide
> Cafe SO Kelly
> Etoupe SO Kelly
> Etoupe Epsom constance 23
> one CDC matte croc/ PHW
> Prorous plume élan amethyst
> Mini RT b
> 
> 75 deg and sunny, must have brought out all the H



I think we crossed paths today.


----------



## fashionistaO

Gorgeous!!!



roman_holiday said:


> rg bolide  Would have loved to see this beauty in the wild


----------



## fashionistaO

:sunnies heehee, we did didn't we :sunnies



audreylita said:


> I think we crossed paths today.


----------



## Handybags

^^^^^ amethyst Plume elan....


----------



## Valmont

Spring has arrived in NY and I think everyone took their H bags out today. I spotted them left and right on the way to work!

Picture 1: a lady on Park Avenue in her sporty outfit with a black Birkin with GHW

Picture 2: another Park Avenue woman walking her dog and wearing a Constance belt

Picture 3: While waiting for the elevator at work, the woman next to me had a Kelly in Gold leather. I couldn't tell if the scarf was H, it looked like a Christmas holly motif...

Picture 4: last night a Japanese family walked by Bar Italia on Madison Avenue. The grandmother was carrying a Gold Birkin but my iphone camera did not open fast enough to capture it!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Love your pix, valmont!  you made this thread such a fun place! Hope I can snap some awesome wildlife pix soon.


----------



## Valmont

hermesdaisuki said:


> Love your pix, valmont!  you made this thread such a fun place! Hope I can snap some awesome wildlife pix soon.



Proceed with caution. I fear the day I'll get caught. I think the lady wearing the belt suspected I was snapping her pic. How ironic that someone could think I'm being some sort of perv when all I want is a shot of the H goods! Lol


----------



## BegforBag

Valmont said:


> Spring has arrived in NY and I think everyone took their H bags out today. I spotted them left and right on the way to work!
> 
> Picture 1: a lady on Park Avenue in her sporty outfit with a black Birkin with GHW
> 
> Picture 2: another Park Avenue woman walking her dog and wearing a Constance belt
> 
> Picture 3: While waiting for the elevator at work, the woman next to me had a Kelly in Gold leather. I couldn't tell if the scarf was H, it looked like a Christmas holly motif...
> 
> Picture 4: last night a Japanese family walked by Bar Italia on Madison Avenue. The grandmother was carrying a Gold Birkin but my iphone camera did not open fast enough to capture it!


 
Thank you so much Valmont for sharing the pics of sightings... and thank you for taking the risk for all us TPFers's viewing pleasure.... hee hee hee.....


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Valmont* - Thanks for the spy pics and really appreciate your efforts.  It is fun to see it on other real life people other than celebrities.


----------



## fashionistaO

Valmont!!  Great spy pics, you've got a week of fab weather to entertain us THX!


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> Proceed with caution. I fear the day I'll get caught. I think the lady wearing the belt suspected I was snapping her pic. How ironic that someone could think I'm being some sort of perv when all I want is a shot of the H goods! Lol



Isn't there some statistic about how many times a day our pictures get taken, especially in NYC?  There are cameras everywhere!  

What's one more picture.


----------



## fashionistaO

smile


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Valmont said:


> Proceed with caution. I fear the day I'll get caught. I think the lady wearing the belt suspected I was snapping her pic. How ironic that someone could think I'm being some sort of perv when all I want is a shot of the H goods! Lol



Noted with thanks, valmont!!  

I really don't know how you do this. Do you always have your phone in hand? I saw one 28 be kelly and one 35 gold birkin on two young ladies in front of Dior store on 57th st. this afternoon. Both of them also have Hermes shopping bags in hands. One looked like 30B and the other seemed to be 35B size. anyway, by the time I reached my phone in my bag, they were already gone into the shop. aiyaya...too late!!!

anyhow.  seems like Hermes Madison must have had a great delivery today.


----------



## roman_holiday

Valmont said:


> Proceed with caution. I fear the day I'll get caught. I think the lady wearing the belt suspected I was snapping her pic. How ironic that someone could think I'm being some sort of perv when all I want is a shot of the H goods! Lol


Thanks for taking the pics, Valmont!!:urock:Where I live I hardly ever see H goods...maybe once every 2 weeks, so this is a treat for me.


----------



## fashionistaO

Barneys: 
My first sighting of a whitebus in barenia, heading up the escalator while I was heading down .. 

Matte Nilo indigo(two dots), 30B/PHW .. Thud classic


----------



## IFFAH

Valmont, great pics and bravo to you! I have snapped only 1 pic so far back in the previous pages. Chicken out to do this.ush:




fashionistaO said:


> Barneys:
> My first sighting of a whitebus in barenia, heading up the escalator while I was heading down ..
> 
> Matte Nilo indigo(two dots), 30B/PHW .. Thud classic



fashionistaO, you often have the best sightings.


Today. 

Another day of Bleu Electrique. 1st time seen in size 35, if recalled. I think fans who love dark, mid, light neutrals in 35s might actually love this. if intend to own look for an alternative color. If you're not a fan of Epsom, you might actually end up loving it! Doesn't seem bright or neon in 35. As some bright colors might be a lil' too bright in 35. Owner is a mum w/son in tow. If you're reading this and a member here, that Birkin is eye-!

Cold Storage, Taka

35 Bleu Electrique Epsom B PHW

Taka

Classic Etoupe day,

35 Etoupe Togo B PHW
35 Etoupe Togo B PHW w/Brazil twilly (beautiful French mum with a young beautiful lil' daughter in tow. Heard her speaking french.)


----------



## Valmont

fashionistaO said:


> Barneys:
> My first sighting of a whitebus in barenia, heading up the escalator while I was heading down ..
> 
> Matte Nilo indigo(two dots), 30B/PHW .. Thud classic



I would have snatched that Barenia Whitebus off her hands and run out the store. Seriously.


----------



## Valmont

Spotted today on East 59th between Madison and Park Avenue: black croc Kelly with GHW. It was super shiny. It's a misty day so I didn't think anyone would dare take out their H bags but this proved me wrong.

The bag almost looks masculine in its sobriety. Makes me dream of a black croc sac a depeches...


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> Spotted today on East 59th between Madison and Park Avenue: black croc Kelly with GHW. It was super shiny. It's a misty day so I didn't think anyone would dare take out their H bags but this proved me wrong.
> 
> The bag almost looks masculine in its sobriety. Makes me dream of a black croc sac a depeches...



I was at 59th and Madison.  We keep missing each other!


----------



## fashionistaO

covert op dear, you game



Valmont said:


> I would have snatched that Barenia Whitebus off her hands and run out the store. Seriously.


----------



## fashionistaO

did I ever tell you, you are one of the many eyecandy contributors that I appreciate 





IFFAH said:


> fashionistaO, you often have the best sightings.


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Barneys:
> My first sighting of a whitebus in barenia, heading up the escalator while I was heading down ..
> 
> *Matte Nilo indigo*(two dots), 30B/PHW .. Thud classic



I would love to have a bag in this skin and colour!!!Fab combo IMHO!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

...  !!!



Julide said:


> I would love to have a bag in this skin and colour!!!Fab combo IMHO!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Last night at a Philadelphia Orchestra concert:  A black ostrich Bolide.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

This afternoon at MET opera store, a beautiful lady in her 40s (?) with a shiny rouge vif croc kelly in 32cm. totally amazing!!!


----------



## IFFAH

Last night @ Fashion Orchard Runway Front Row,

30 Rouge H Lindy PHW
Noir Matte Croc Kelly Dog GHW
Kiwi Shiny Croc Kelly Cut PHW


----------



## souphamster

Lots of Ostrich Bs in town orchard today...

Lindy 26 in Candy Lemon - indonesian with family at wisma walking to taka
35cm Ostich GHW Blue - not sure colour, walking to wisma
35cm Ostich PHW Gold -- indonesian lady and friend with red kelly outside chole
35cm Red Kelly - indonesia lady and friend


----------



## littlemissmafia

Starbucks, CityLink Mall Singapore


----------



## Julide

littlemissmafia said:


> View attachment 1652804
> 
> 
> Starbucks, CityLink Mall Singapore



I like this lady's style!!


----------



## souphamster

Spy pic today... Caucasian lady along shaw house, orchard road.


----------



## fashionistaO

Waiting for the green light to cross the street in a sea of hoodies, tshirts n jeans...

Matte croc blk/CDC/PHW on a raven colored 30something. Nude pink complexion.
Matching matte pochette, pencil skirt w/ a slight back dip, tissue lace t, cardi, sliim puffer vest belted.  The shoes...  Valentino black rockstuds, patent blk/beige rose trim.


----------



## viewwing

I see many birkins around Singapore, not even sure if they're all authentic anymore.


----------



## Joy333

In both hong kong and Singapore the reseller route is very popular. I know of friends who pay up big premiums to get a b/k, they do not want to wait. In fact its hard even to get onto the waiting list in the first place!

Coming back to topic, just saw a gorgeous 35 ghw orange birkin in landmark mall hk


----------



## purselover888

I tried to play the game today at Bergdorf in NY, and realized that I need to upgrade my antiquated iPhone!  Lotsa black birkins with GHW as usual....Older women seem to have more 30 B than 35 B.  Even older have canvas GP's.  I think the H sightings are usually better Monday-Thursday...


----------



## audreylita

At today's luncheon celebrating the grand re-opening of the Giorgio Armani boutique on Madison Avenue:

35 cm black birkin GHW
35 cm black birkin PHW
35 cm blue jean birkin
30 cm raisin birkin
35 cm black shiny croc birkin
35 cm black box leather retourne kelly - very worn and very vintage
28 cm black sellier kelly
PM picotin
Wool pompoms on a non H bag (large black leather tote)


----------



## fashionistaO

On the boat this past weekend, many guests.

Double stacked CDC/orange croc/GHW, Gold/CDC, missoni caftan blush/taupe/cream/orange/rose theME .. On the index finger, Paraiba tourmaline - h.u.g.e.!!

Wide floppy brimmed young mommy in all white, retro chic, fitted low back top, fitted hip slung jeans w/ slight flare, GM Constance/GHW white belt, ring finger - 3+ carats pink diamond in rose gold crown setting, chanel white ceramic, Epsom jige in white .. On DS, white tiered dress, matching earrings in pink diamond, and mini polochon in pink.

On couple, matching windbreaker vests, Bruno C. Rubber soles, H knit tops, rolled hem pants, LP ard the neck. One Harnais watch/orange, the other Clipper/diver.

Older gentleman n wife, matching AP watch 18K/Royal Oak Complications very RL styling in white t n jeans, sweats over the shoulders. No H .. lol, oh well.


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> On the boat this past weekend, many guests.
> 
> Double stacked CDC/orange croc/GHW, Gold/CDC, missoni caftan blush/taupe/cream/orange/rose theME .. On the index finger, Paraiba tourmaline - h.u.g.e.!!
> 
> Wide floppy brimmed young mommy in all white, retro chic, fitted low back top, fitted hip slung jeans w/ slight flare, GM Constance/GHW white belt, ring finger - 3+ carats pink diamond in rose gold crown setting, chanel white ceramic, Epsom jige in white .. On DS, white tiered dress, matching earrings in pink diamond, and mini polochon in pink.
> 
> On couple, matching windbreaker vests, Bruno C. Rubber soles, H knit tops, rolled hem pants, LP ard the neck. One Harnais watch/orange, the other Clipper/diver.
> 
> Older gentleman n wife, matching AP watch 18K/Royal Oak Complications very RL styling in white t n jeans, sweats over the shoulders. No H .. lol, oh well.



I wanna hang out on that boat.  LOL


----------



## fashionistaO

purselover888 said:


> I wanna hang out on that boat.  LOL


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

purselover888 said:


> I tried to play the game today at Bergdorf in NY, and realized that I need to upgrade my antiquated iPhone!  Lotsa black birkins with GHW as usual....Older women seem to have more 30 B than 35 B.  Even older have canvas GP's.  I think the H sightings are usually better Monday-Thursday...



I love that second photo! Something about seeing two ladies with very similar bags wearing them in completely different ways is so endearing


----------



## Valmont

Seen last weekend on East 86th St. and Second Ave. a Garden Party in gray Toile H and black leather.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Metropolitan Art Museum in NYC: a 35 black Clemence Birkin, ghw.


----------



## mlemee

This thread is hilarious! Don't the subjects _hear_ your iPhones/Blackberries clicking away as you zoom in for a shot?


----------



## audreylita

mlemee said:


> This thread is hilarious! Don't the subjects _hear_ your iPhones/Blackberries clicking away as you zoom in for a shot?



Not at 86th and 2nd.  They're constructing the new 2nd Avenue subway there and it's noisy and all you can do to cross some of those streets without breaking your ankle.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Today at Madison Ave & 72nd:  MM Gold Picotin Lock


----------



## audreylita

cayenne-pepper said:


> Today at Madison Ave & 72nd:  MM Gold Picotin Lock



She color coordinated her purse with her dog.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

audreylita said:
			
		

> She color coordinated her purse with her dog.



That was exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Last Sunday at Laduree in Harrods:  Spanish woman with 40cm Havanne Togo Birkin 

Spotted at least 7 more Birkins whilst having my tea but couldn't take pap shots without getting caught!


----------



## Zarababy

mlemee said:


> This thread is hilarious! Don't the subjects _hear_ your iPhones/Blackberries clicking away as you zoom in for a shot?



You need to put your phones on silent. Learned it the hard way.


----------



## Valmont

cayenne-pepper said:


> Today at Madison Ave & 72nd:  MM Gold Picotin Lock



First time I see a Picotin carried IRL. It looks great and the size seems perfect for everyday use.


----------



## Valmont

Seen this morning on Park Avenue and East 58th St. I am baffled by this color - can anyone tell me the name?


----------



## Valmont

cayenne-pepper said:


> Last Sunday at Laduree in Harrods:  Spanish woman with 40cm Havanne Togo Birkin
> 
> Spotted at least 7 more Birkins whilst having my tea but couldn't take pap shots without getting caught!



The thrill of the hunt!


----------



## purselover888

mlemee said:


> This thread is hilarious! Don't the subjects _hear_ your iPhones/Blackberries clicking away as you zoom in for a shot?



I just started doing this with bags, but I take pics of celebs all the time and the flash goes off half the time because it defaults to automatic.  They give me a dirty look, and I just act like I meant to text but my camera went off.  

p.s.:  It is still worth it though.  LOL.


----------



## PANda_USC

Brah..I was gonna guess the purple/blue birkin as parme but now I have no idea..


----------



## thyme

Valmont said:


> Seen this morning on Park Avenue and East 58th St. I am baffled by this color - can anyone tell me the name?



the colour looks like lilac if H ever made birkins in this colour!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

^yah!! H did make lilac but I thought it was only in chevre and for VIPs?


----------



## Valmont

chincac said:


> the colour looks like lilac if H ever made birkins in this colour!!!



I think there is an official H "Lilas" color and yes, this looks like lavender blossoms but it also looks like a pale crocus blossom - but it is definitely not the official H Crocus color.

This blue-purple bag was bright, it almost glowed, but at the same time it was sort of pastel and a good color to wear around Easter.  I really wonder what this color is.  It is a touch bluer than a Lilas Birkin posted here on the forum. Check out this link: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/young-and-in-love-with-hermes-611717-29.html

Here is another pic of today's bag:


----------



## thyme

Valmont said:


> I think there is an official H "Lilas" color and yes, this looks like lavender blossoms.
> 
> This blue-purple bag was bright, it almost glowed, but at the same time it was sort of pastel and a good color to wear around Easter.  I really wonder what this color is.
> 
> Here is another pic.



it is very nice colour!!! thanks *Valmont*..keep the pics coming!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Nice sighting Valmont!
Love to know name of color, saw lilac before, but maybe the lack of sun makes this bag a chameleon


----------



## Julide

Valmont said:


> I think there is an official H "Lilas" color and yes, this looks like lavender blossoms but it also looks like a pale crocus blossom - but it is definitely not the official H Crocus color.
> 
> This blue-purple bag was bright, it almost glowed, but at the same time it was sort of pastel and a good color to wear around Easter.  I really wonder what this color is.  It is a touch bluer than a Lilas Birkin posted here on the forum. Check out this link: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/young-and-in-love-with-hermes-611717-29.html
> 
> Here is another pic of today's bag:



It is such a lovely colour with black!! Perfect for spring!! I hope we can confirm this colour!!


----------



## fashionistaO

I think some of the experts declared 'that' lilas a fake back in the days!
Not sure if the comment was in the same thread.





Valmont said:


> I think there is an official H "Lilas" color and yes, this looks like lavender blossoms but it also looks like a pale crocus blossom - but it is definitely not the official H Crocus color.
> 
> This blue-purple bag was bright, it almost glowed, but at the same time it was sort of pastel and a good color to wear around Easter.  I really wonder what this color is.  It is a touch bluer than a Lilas Birkin posted here on the forum. Check out this link: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/young-and-in-love-with-hermes-611717-29.html
> 
> Here is another pic of today's bag:


----------



## glamourbag

Valmont said:


> I think there is an official H "Lilas" color and yes, this looks like lavender blossoms but it also looks like a pale crocus blossom - but it is definitely not the official H Crocus color.
> 
> This blue-purple bag was bright, it almost glowed, but at the same time it was sort of pastel and a good color to wear around Easter.  I really wonder what this color is.  It is a touch bluer than a Lilas Birkin posted here on the forum. Check out this link: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/young-and-in-love-with-hermes-611717-29.html
> 
> Here is another pic of today's bag:


Lilac / Lilas is a VERY rare hard to come by color. Perhaps it was the lighting but this is a bit off and it was not neon bright. Have we confirmed this bag as authentic...hmmmm....Parme it is not....


----------



## fashionistaO

On the other side of the tunnel:

Spring is everywhere!

Tosca/30B/PHW
Iris/35K/GHW
XLG/white H/pink enamel w/ l'etoffes GM in pink  tadelatk fauve KC/GHW
Indigo croc constance belt, matching romance, Temari/GM in the blues, barenia(indigo)
32K/VV/ghillies, lichen and purple el scarf doubled up, gold chain d'ancre.
Matte graphite Nilo/KC/PHW, LP croc print cashmere shawl, Isabel marant heels.


----------



## PANda_USC

^ahhhh, amazing!! You're such a pro at spotting the H *fashionistaO*!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> On the other side of the tunnel:
> 
> Spring is everywhere!
> 
> Tosca/30B/PHW
> Iris/35K/GHW
> XLG/white H/pink enamel w/ l'etoffes GM in pink  tadelatk fauve KC/GHW
> *Indigo croc constance belt, matching romance, Temari/GM in the blues, barenia(indigo)*
> 32K/VV/ghillies, lichen and purple el scarf doubled up, gold chain d'ancre.
> Matte graphite Nilo/KC/PHW, LP croc print cashmere shawl, Isabel marant heels.



This outfit soundsdreamy!!


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> On the other side of the tunnel:
> 
> Spring is everywhere!
> 
> Tosca/30B/PHW
> Iris/35K/GHW
> XLG/white H/pink enamel w/ l'etoffes GM in pink  tadelatk fauve KC/GHW
> Indigo croc constance belt, matching romance, Temari/GM in the blues, barenia(indigo)
> 32K/VV/ghillies, lichen and purple el scarf doubled up, gold chain d'ancre.
> Matte graphite Nilo/KC/PHW, LP croc print cashmere shawl, Isabel marant heels.



A tunnel facing east or west?


----------



## fashionistaO

*FAINTOLA - forgot Footwear:matching SO converse!!*



Julide said:


> This outfit soundsdreamy!!


----------



## fashionistaO

West  Lunch  
East Dinner

East...

Vert de Gris 30B/PHW vintage H croc loafers 
White/GHW w/ Tigre Royale bling GM 
Rubis/RT/PHW/KC w/ ExL shawl
Jaune d'or/GHW/35KH belle twillies 
BE gator/30B/PHW matching CDC 






audreylita said:


> A tunnel facing east or west?


----------



## purselover888

So gorgeous in person.....


----------



## purselover888

What color do you think this is?


----------



## stefi

purselover888 said:


> What color do you think this is?



Maybe Tabac Camel?


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> West  Lunch
> East Dinner
> 
> East...
> 
> Vert de Gris 30B/PHW vintage H croc loafers
> White/GHW w/ Tigre Royale bling GM
> Rubis/RT/PHW/KC w/ ExL shawl
> Jaune d'or/GHW/35KH belle twillies
> BE gator/30B/PHW matching CDC



Your life is soooo glamorous.....I can tell from your fantastic sightings!!  If you are so inclined, you can also tell us what you're wearing on that particular day too.


----------



## Aliena

I love and enjoy these wildlife sightings, but I cant help worrying if one day someone should catch you taking their photo and is not so pleased about it....


----------



## sparklyprincess

stefi said:
			
		

> Maybe Tabac Camel?



I think so too.


----------



## BegforBag

This is my first sighting ever!! hahaha......  inside a local CVS pharmacy

The lady was buying Easter candies.


----------



## BegforBag

Aliena said:
			
		

> I love and enjoy these wildlife sightings, but I cant help worrying if one day someone should catch you taking their photo and is not so pleased about it....



another point: I wonder if any of the ladies featured here are a member of tpf too??       :-p


----------



## svenesaes

I enjoy this thread very much too, but could people be more careful to black out/hide the faces or other recognizable features of the people being photographed? Easy enough to do with Photoshop, etc. I live in a neighborhood where some of these photos have been taken, and would not be pleased to see a recognizable image of myself here, or anywhere on the Internet for that matter, without my permission. I appreciate that some of you "paparazzi" have been careful to do this, but it seems more and more actual faces have been included lately.


----------



## BegforBag

svenesaes said:
			
		

> I enjoy this thread very much too, but could people be more careful to black out/hide the faces or other recognizable features of the people being photographed? Easy enough to do with Photoshop, etc. I live in a neighborhood where some of these photos have been taken, and would not be pleased to see a recognizable image of myself here, or anywhere on the Internet for that matter, without my permission. I appreciate that some of you "paparazzi" have been careful to do this, but it seems more and more actual faces have been included lately.



very good point. should have done it with the pic i just posted. my  apologies. will definitely do that in the future.


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> 32K/VV/ghillies, lichen and purple el scarf doubled up, gold chain d'ancre.
> .



Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillies! Amazing workmanship. Great sightings, fashionistaO. 


27-31 Mar, sorry no pap pics.

35B Amethyst Gator PHW
35B Ebene Troika PHW
35B Gold Ostrich GHW
MM Mykonos Picotin PHW (young mum shoulder-held)
35K Rose Jaipur w/strap
30B Noir Black Matte Croc PHW (H RTW, H shoes, Noir Matte Gator CDC PHW)
30B White B PHW
Kelly Cut Rouge H Croc PHW
Kelly Cut Kiwi Croc PHW
KP Miel Croc KP PHW
KP Alezan Gator GHW
KP Black Matte Gator KP PHW
25B Canary Yellow Croc PHW
35K Rubis Kelly Ghillies PHW
35B Alezan B PHW
28K Black Boxcalf GHW
Sanguine Sac Roulis GHW
35B Iris PHW
35B Rouge Casaque B PHW
Naturel/Orange Tadelakt Paris Bombay PHW

among others.


----------



## Churva

Valmont said:


> Seen this morning on Park Avenue and East 58th St. I am baffled by this color - can anyone tell me the name?



The leather looks like swift to me. but maybe Im wrong. 
Color looks like Lin? Bec lilas seem more pinkish. I think if I check the 
Clic clac bracelets color guide I might come close 
My SA says they switch colors fr enamels to silks to leather, 
resting one color on one item and interchanging with another.


----------



## fashionistaO

*IFFAH*


Definitely NOT glamourous, although it seems like the grass is always greener on the other side lol .. 
I live in jersey dresses n leggings, flats, cardi, t's n jeans, n more flats... 

Lunch, Craie swift/KC, BV lace imprint dress(ivory base/ black/gray lace) Valentino RS in the taupe/blush straps. 
LP shawl taupe/ivory croc imprint on one side, ivory on the other side. 
Mink cape, arms length, do not like fur but it paired nicely, so had to suck it up lol.

I forgot to include myself, cos, only one H item - lol
Black/navy chiffon pleated dress n lace, calf length vintage CC.  
CC croc pumps blk, cc prorosus classic flap navy, ruthenium pearls, jade cc bling.  
Satin trench, some JP brand.
All housed in my 40B/fjord/blk/rubis int/PHW --> dubbed mr&mrsfjord



purselover888 said:


> Your life is soooo glamorous.....I can tell from your fantastic sightings!!  If you are so inclined, you can also tell us what you're wearing on that particular day too.


----------



## fashionistaO

Isn't Lin pending issue?
Love this Lin; if, this is indeed Lin
I think you're right on this color!
And true on the color interchanges, was told similar.

I think the chasse en indie carre and gm came in a similar Lin color.
I referred to this in layman's term as periwinkle



Churva said:


> The leather looks like swift to me. but maybe Im wrong.
> Color looks like Lin? Bec lilas seem more pinkish. I think if I check the
> Clic clac bracelets color guide I might come close
> My SA says they switch colors fr enamels to silks to leather,
> resting one color on one item and interchanging with another.


----------



## IFFAH

^When I saw that Birkin color posted by Valmont, it reminds me of Bleu Iris in Ostrich, albeit darker. Lin is similar to her Birkin color.


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> *IFFAH*
> 
> 
> Definitely NOT glamourous, although it seems like the grass is always greener on the other side lol ..
> I live in jersey dresses n leggings, flats, cardi, t's n jeans, n more flats...
> 
> Lunch, Craie swift/KC, BV lace imprint dress(ivory base/ black/gray lace) Valentino RS in the taupe/blush straps.
> LP shawl taupe/ivory croc imprint on one side, ivory on the other side.
> Mink cape, arms length, do not like fur but it paired nicely, so had to suck it up lol.
> 
> I forgot to include myself, cos, only one H item - lol
> Black/navy chiffon pleated dress n lace, calf length vintage CC.
> CC croc pumps blk, cc prorosus classic flap navy, ruthenium pearls, jade cc bling.
> Satin trench, some JP brand.
> All housed in my 40B/fjord/blk/rubis int/PHW --> dubbed mr&mrsfjord



Sounds so dreamy!!    All of it!!  Amazing!!!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

thank you, you're very sweet!



purselover888 said:


> Sounds so dreamy!!    All of it!!  Amazing!!!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

I've never seen Bleu Iris, sounds pretty!



IFFAH said:


> ^When I saw that Birkin color posted by Valmont, it reminds me of Bleu Iris in Ostrich, albeit darker. Lin is similar to her Birkin color.


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillies! Amazing workmanship. Great sightings, fashionistaO.
> 
> 
> 27-31 Mar, sorry no pap pics.
> 
> 35B Amethyst Gator PHW
> 35B Ebene Troika PHW
> 35B Gold Ostrich GHW
> MM Mykonos Picotin PHW (young mum shoulder-held)
> 35K Rose Jaipur w/strap
> 30B Noir Black Matte Croc PHW (H RTW, H shoes, Noir Matte Gator CDC PHW)
> 30B White B PHW
> Kelly Cut Rouge H Croc PHW
> Kelly Cut Kiwi Croc PHW
> KP Miel Croc KP PHW
> KP Alezan Gator GHW
> KP Black Matte Gator KP PHW
> 25B Canary Yellow Croc PHW
> 35K Rubis Kelly Ghillies PHW
> 35B Alezan B PHW
> 28K Black Boxcalf GHW
> Sanguine Sac Roulis GHW
> 35B Iris PHW
> 35B Rouge Casaque B PHW
> Naturel/Orange Tadelakt Paris Bombay PHW
> 
> among others.


 

serious elephant memory you've got there!


----------



## fashionistaO

Jadeite said:


> serious elephant memory you've got there!


----------



## Heavenplay

fashionistaO said:


>



+3


----------



## purselover888

svenesaes said:


> I enjoy this thread very much too, but could people be more careful to black out/hide the faces or other recognizable features of the people being photographed? Easy enough to do with Photoshop, etc. I live in a neighborhood where some of these photos have been taken, and would not be pleased to see a recognizable image of myself here, or anywhere on the Internet for that matter, without my permission. I appreciate that some of you "paparazzi" have been careful to do this, but it seems more and more actual faces have been included lately.



Me too!  Sorry I should have cropped them out!!! Very thoughtless!  Won't happen again!


----------



## Valmont

Seen this morning on Park Avenue and East 58th St.: Black Evelyne.


----------



## purselover888

Valmont said:


> Seen this morning on Park Avenue and East 58th St.: Black Evelyne.



So many Evelynes around the city these days!  Are there any leather straps (maybe from other bags that come in same color/leather) we can buy for this bag?  I am not sure about the canvas strap as I am always pretty dressed up?

Valmont - great shots!  I need to do what you do and get people from their back.  I just get people from the front and later when I upload the pic, come to find out they are giving me dirty looks...


----------



## missnicoleeee

Wow! I saw my first birkin sighting today!! 

I was at a Filipino food place  called Goldilocks with DBF in San Bruno around 12-1pm.I saw a younger Asian lady with an ORANGE BIRKIN!! Didn't catch hardware because I realized it was a birkin as she was on her way out the door LOL. She was with 2 children(your kids?) and an older woman(mom?)

Me - young Asian as well with hair tied and my Balenciaga!


----------



## ceci

Finally, I was able to experience the real "wildlife" sighting in person in Paris a few days ago! Not to count what I saw people carrying inside FSH while I was waiting (for the availability of a specific K I was looking for which I got one after all Yeah!), I saw numerous B & K holding by lovely ladies on the street & in the restaurants. I am especially attracted by senior ladies who dressed in very classic look with their hair tied up, some even with a little dog walking along. So classic! 

My most exciting sighting was a lady carrying a exceptionally shiny black croc Birkin 30. DH also told me he spotted another croc Birkin when he dined out with his colleague one evening in another city in France where he had his business meeting. Just love it! I wish I get to travel more often!


----------



## krawford

Valmont said:


> Seen this morning on Park Avenue and East 58th St.: Black Evelyne.


 
Love that bag!!


----------



## audreylita

Large orange fabric garden party with the snaps open.  

Seen at Madison Square Garden tonight at the Cirque du Soleil Michael Jackson show.


----------



## purselover888

Seen on 5th Ave yesterday on a stylish girl in her 20's: Picotin in Menthe.  OMGGGGGG, such a gorgeous color!!!!  Also a woman in her 30's with a caramel colored croc birkin 30cm.


----------



## audreylita

Orange clou de selle.  80th and Park Avenue.


----------



## fashionistaO

Near jeffrey, y'day

cc coat unlined turned inside out, CDC belt, button up shirt in cream, leather pants, churches booties, XLG H enamel blk/GHW, Valentino rockstud clutch.

Marni white flower nklace & owl t, navy canvas peacoat & high waisted shorts, pink polochon and pink converse.

KC/Fauve matte croc, digital print sunset tshirt dress on lite gray, oversized cocoon sweater, thigh-highs socks in med textured gray n balenciaga peep toe mules.


----------



## loves

had a meeting in shanghai so went shopping after biz was done 
H&M, MM picotin in rubis clemence phw
Plaza 66, rose tyrien birkin 30, not sure leather, was too far away, phw
H scarf, don't know the design name but oh so pretty
GM shawl tendresse feline in red/black/brown

inside a shop along nanjingxilu, pinky red kelly 28 phw, the lighting was very dark so can't tell the colour

herbag, she was very far away but she was an older lady in a black bowler hat, severe black dress of spare japanese design and walking her dog


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Toile Garden Party holding an orange clemence Bolide, computer and other stuff in the radiology dept. of Johns Hopkins in Baltimore this morning.  It caught my eye because I was carrying a toile Garden Party with a Potiron Kelly and computer inside!  DH got a chuckle out of that.    He was trying to figure the odds.


----------



## poodlicious

At Gulfstream Restaurant in Newport Beach California a blue jean birkin, 35, PHW.


----------



## Matchmaker90210

On walk down Wilshire this morning on Wilshire and Rodeo in Beverly Hills, I saw a lady 30cm Hermes Orange in Ostrich with GHW.


----------



## loves

beijing world trade centre

black togo ghw 35

red clemence ghw 30 (love this sighting, reminds me of the walls and roofs of the forbidden palace)


----------



## IFFAH

While out & about yest on a casual day,

30 Jaune D'Or Epsom B PHW w/grey twilly (lovely young lady inquiring about currency exchange)

Rose Jaipur Evelyne in subway
Chocolate Kelly 40 on a male owner with his boyfriend. (seriously, who says this size is feminine? Though the owner is feminine, still, he looks stylish with his.)

30 Graphite Lindy PHW
30 Etoupe Lindy PHW
Chocolate Boxcalf Bolide PHW w/orange twillies & H big shopping bag (owner w/DH, guess a new bag in the orange box.)


----------



## IFFAH

Cavalier Girl said:


> Toile Garden Party holding an orange clemence Bolide, computer and other stuff in the radiology dept. of Johns Hopkins in Baltimore this morning.  It caught my eye because I was carrying a toile Garden Party with a Potiron Kelly and computer inside!  DH got a chuckle out of that.    He was trying to figure the odds.



What a coincidence and both in orange.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Yesterday short hills mall nj, An 'inspired ' Kelly on an older lady. At first i thought 'wow' a croc kelly but it had no logo and the rings were square. V dissappointed!  

Also a 35 dark birkin phw. Not sure of the color except it wasn't black.


----------



## purselover888

35 cm gold birkin, on Kelly Ripa, East Hampton Village (with Mark C, kids and nannies in town)....gold aviators, jeans, and cute dimples!


----------



## audreylita

Neiman Marcus in The Westchester:

35 cm birkin rouge VIF PHW
35 cm birkin rouge garrance PHW
Evelyn in orange


----------



## fashionistaO

UES, 

35B Ostrich/Gris T/PHW on jeans and t, w/ cute little boy w/chubby cheeks 

UWS,

Braise 35K prorosus/PHW, RV heels, draped dress, hailing a cab, male companion was a mess, head to toe


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> UES,
> 
> 35B Ostrich/Gris T/PHW on jeans and t, w/ cute little boy w/chubby cheeks
> 
> UWS,
> 
> Braise 35K prorosus/PHW, RV heels, draped dress, hailing a cab, *male companion was a mess, head to toe*



*FashionistaO* your too funny!!!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> UES,
> 
> 35B Ostrich/Gris T/PHW on jeans and t, w/ cute little boy w/chubby cheeks
> 
> UWS,
> 
> Braise 35K prorosus/PHW, RV heels, draped dress, hailing a cab, male companion was a mess, head to toe



 I agree with Julide


----------



## fashionistaO

Poor braise lady, I think she was *trying *to make a quick getaway 

WEST side - Marni white flower necklace&owl t, polkadot pants, slouchy knit vest, Prada baroque sunnies, black Victoria hand held .. BFF, CDC/orange/GHW, tan trench vest, knit top and skirt.





Julide said:


> *FashionistaO* your too funny!!!







purselover888 said:


> I agree with Julide


----------



## elizabethk

Charleston, SC. Charleston Place hotel, tall blonde with three adorable girls in tow, black box calf Kelly 28.


----------



## fashionistaO

NJ

lots of Bs, Ks, (etoupe crinoline Kelly/35, faint worthy)
2 medore(raisin, fauve)
3 constance(BB23, etoupe23, RT/18) and 
jiges(RS, black lizard élan, VA, orange) and lot of heels(mimics a shoe commercial lol)

men in ascots(check-in, les triples, camo, dragon)
Spotted one H blazer w/ H tab elbow patches for men
Brazil tunic topper w/ tights on brunette
Surprisingly not too much shawl sightings, one TB/turquoise(someone's HG)
En desorde(blk/white) twillies on matte prorosus B/25
Jungle Love cardi w/ barenia belt, shirtdress, fauve matte constance/23/GHW
(did a double take on the Constance, looked and smelled new )
En Finesse magenta dolman top, navy a lined skirt

Lots of Rick Owen, helmut lang aficionados too.
A few AllSaint paired well w/ CDC's - black, croc, etoupe, barenia, ombre, and white!!


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> NJ
> 
> lots of Bs, Ks, (etoupe crinoline Kelly/35, faint worthy)
> 2 medore(raisin, fauve)
> 3 constance(BB23, etoupe23, RT/18) and
> jiges(RS, black lizard élan, VA, orange) and lot of heels(mimics a shoe commercial lol)
> 
> men in ascots(check-in, les triples, camo, dragon)
> Spotted one H blazer w/ H tab elbow patches for men
> Brazil tunic topper w/ tights on brunette
> Surprisingly not too much shawl sightings, one TB/turquoise(someone's HG)
> En desorde(blk/white) twillies on matte prorosus B/25
> Jungle Love cardi w/ barenia belt, shirtdress, fauve matte constance/23/GHW
> (did a double take on the Constance, looked and *smelled new* )
> En Finesse magenta dolman top, navy a lined skirt
> 
> Lots of Rick Owen, helmut lang aficionados too.
> A few AllSaint paired well w/ CDC's - black, croc, etoupe, barenia, ombre, and white!!



Now there's a visual


----------



## loves

chengdu, china

black herbag phw

ebene box calf sellier 32 kelly ghw, carried on forearm unstrapped and un-turnlocked, gaping open (in china! she's a brave lady)


----------



## fashionistaO

LOL - Definitely a pf member and prolly not local  lol 



loves said:


> chengdu, china
> 
> black herbag phw
> 
> ebene box calf sellier 32 kelly ghw, *carried on forearm unstrapped and un-turnlocked, gaping open (in china! she's a brave lady)*


----------



## loves

fashionistaO said:


> LOL - Definitely a pf member and prolly not local



i'll take your word for it!


----------



## Love-Vintage

fashionistaO said:


> NJ
> 
> lots of Bs, Ks, (etoupe crinoline Kelly/35, faint worthy)
> 2 medore(raisin, fauve)
> 3 constance(BB23, etoupe23, RT/18) and
> jiges(RS, black lizard élan, VA, orange) and lot of heels(mimics a shoe commercial lol)
> 
> men in ascots(check-in, les triples, camo, dragon)
> Spotted one H blazer w/ H tab elbow patches for men
> Brazil tunic topper w/ tights on brunette
> Surprisingly not too much shawl sightings, one TB/turquoise(someone's HG)
> En desorde(blk/white) twillies on matte prorosus B/25
> Jungle Love cardi w/ barenia belt, shirtdress, fauve matte constance/23/GHW
> (did a double take on the Constance, looked and smelled new )
> En Finesse magenta dolman top, navy a lined skirt
> 
> Lots of Rick Owen, helmut lang aficionados too.
> A few AllSaint paired well w/ CDC's - black, croc, etoupe, barenia, ombre, and white!!


omg where in jersey is this sighting?!


----------



## fashionistaO

Bunch of manufacturers' backyards.



Love-Vintage said:


> omg where in jersey is this sighting?!



*RE: your siggy* there is one in cafe @ the boutique.


----------



## sleepykitten

Valmont said:


> I think there is an official H "Lilas" color and yes, this looks like lavender blossoms but it also looks like a pale crocus blossom - but it is definitely not the official H Crocus color.
> 
> This blue-purple bag was bright, it almost glowed, but at the same time it was sort of pastel and a good color to wear around Easter.  I really wonder what this color is.  It is a touch bluer than a Lilas Birkin posted here on the forum. Check out this link: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-clubhouse/young-and-in-love-with-hermes-611717-29.html
> 
> Here is another pic of today's bag:



This is a really pretty color


----------



## IFFAH

09 Apr 12,

@ Raffles City
Gold Clemence Evelyne w/Hermes belt (on male tp'fer in corporate attire)

Lots of 'H' belt kilts on men in corporate attire, mainly in Noir Boxcalf


@ Singapore Land Tower
28 Ombre Lizard Kelly phw w/princess cut diamond ring and Silver Manolo Blahniks (lovely director)


----------



## BegforBag

This morning at a cashier inside a Target store.


----------



## threepwood

WOw! I wish I am tha fast to take some wildlife H shots.. By the time I do spot one, the person already left.


----------



## ShortMegan

Oh my gosh. I thought I would never be able to post in this thread. But today I saw a lady with an orange Evelyn. In Harare, Zimbabwe of all places! I went over to compliment her, and she noticed that I was wearing a silk. I think we found each other! The only two H lovers in Zim!


----------



## BegforBag

ShortMegan said:
			
		

> Oh my gosh. I thought I would never be able to post in this thread. But today I saw a lady with an orange Evelyn. In Harare, Zimbabwe of all places! I went over to compliment her, and she noticed that I was wearing a silk. I think we found each other! The only two H lovers in Zim!



OH that is amazing!!


----------



## BegforBag

threepwood said:
			
		

> WOw! I wish I am tha fast to take some wildlife H shots.. By the time I do spot one, the person already left.



today the lady was waiting in line at the cashier. so i had the time to take  a snap.    :-P


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I finally got one!! lol


----------



## threepwood

ShortMegan said:


> Oh my gosh. I thought I would never be able to post in this thread. But today I saw a lady with an orange Evelyn. In Harare, Zimbabwe of all places! I went over to compliment her, and she noticed that I was wearing a silk. I think we found each other! The only two H lovers in Zim!




Sounds like a romantic novel..


----------



## threepwood

BegforBag said:


> today the lady was waiting in line at the cashier. so i had the time to take  a snap.    :-P



Good one!


----------



## MrsJstar

Valmont said:


> Madison Avenue near East 63rd St.: woman dressed all in black with a gold Jypsiere.


Do you think that is the 34 or 28 size?! I love it!! TIA


----------



## purselover888

Sunday Easter crowd in Bridgehampton

Black leather/canvas GP, H scarf and Tods drivers
Orange Clemence B 30 with PHW
Blue Jean Togo B 35 w/ PHW 

There was lots more H, but it's been two days!


----------



## tesi

purselover888 said:


> Sunday Easter crowd in Bridgehampton
> 
> Black leather/canvas GP, H scarf and Tods drivers
> Orange Clemence B 30 with PHW
> Blue Jean Togo B 35 w/ PHW
> 
> There was lots more H, but it's been two days!



as in long island? this is my old home......


----------



## BegforBag

hermesdaisuki said:
			
		

> I finally got one!! lol



Cool! is that toile /leather combo?


----------



## purselover888

tesi said:


> as in long island? this is my old home......



Oh yes, you are from Bridgehampton?  Lucky!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the Metropolitan Opera in NYC at a matinée of La Traviata:
A black PM 2 Evelyne
A 30 black clemence Birkin
A 32 black Epsom Kelly, GHW


----------



## Greentea

Just got back from a lovely stay at the Plaza in NYC. Over the course of a few days, here's what I saw just from people watching in the hotel. I probably saw 50 more on the streets and in shops.

BJ, Gold and orange Evelynes in GM and PM
Etoupe with Gold HW B35
Parchmaine 35cm B with gold HW
3 Black with PH 35cm Birkins
Garden Party in black leather
Kelly 35 in Graphite Clemence
Kelly 32cm retourne in gold Togo
Amazing matte chocolate Croc B35 with PH
Black glazed croc B35 with PH
Tricolor Sellier Kelly 32
Jypsiere in Rubis


----------



## Notorious Pink

Last night at the Picasso Restaurant, Bellagio Hotel, Las Vegas, a beautiful Kelly, I'm pretty sure it was 32, Geranium, Sellier. Just gorgeous!

To my delight, getting off the airplane today, stunning TDF croc 30cm Birkin, I'm pretty sure it was Bleu Abysse.


----------



## fashionistaO

Paille 35K matte croc @ the airport/departures w/ mcq suitcase.
Chartreuse 35B, grey sweater n grey jeans/tods w/ rimowa 

Bolide/Graphite/white stiching/40/ LIN clic clac, white drapey dress and r.Owens leather @ lounge
Matte nilo graphite in jeans and t and cocoon sweater, chopard watch, diamond bling size of a penny!
Uber shiny^


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> Paille 35K matte croc @ the airport/departures w/ mcq suitcase.
> Chartreuse 35B, grey sweater n grey jeans/tods w/ rimowa
> 
> Bolide/Graphite/white stiching/40/ LIN clic clac, white drapey dress and r.Owens leather @ lounge
> Matte nilo graphite in jeans and t and cocoon sweater, chopard watch, diamond bling size of a penny!
> Uber shiny^



I learn something from every one of your postings.  Today was Rimowa.  Thanks!


----------



## fashionistaO

purselover888 said:


> I learn something from every one of your postings.  Today was Rimowa.  Thanks!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


>



Wait, I forgot taro!:lolots:


----------



## fashionistaO

*82_ *



purselover888 said:


> wait, i forgot taro!:lolots:


----------



## purselover888

Saw probably 5+ of those grey canvas/black leather GP's on the UES today....do they all get together and decide to buy the same bag/color/size?


----------



## periogirl28

purselover888 said:


> Saw probably 5+ of those grey canvas/black leather GP's on the UES today....do they all get together and decide to buy the same bag/color/size?



Perhaps they were having a Garden Party!


----------



## audreylita

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps they were having a Garden Party!


----------



## IFFAH

^.


13 Apr

At Hermes Scotts Square, Ms Christine Tse w/Barenia Toile Kelly 32, strap, GHW.

14 Apr

At Paragon, Moutarde Picotin PM. At MBS, Pink Jypsiere.


----------



## jeyatlin

Spotted at Bal Harbour Shops:

Orange ostrich birkin 30 (we traveled the same shopping route so I stared at it for a few hours
Blue Jean birkin 35 in the Chanel boutique
Gold birkin 35 in the Hermes boutique (she was looking at cuff links)
Quad colored kelly 32 retourne in Saks (don't recall the colors bc I couldn't believe I actually saw this but it was summer colors like vert anis, orange, a bright shade of yellow & a light grey)
Smaller red ostrich Constance on a lady waiting for her car at the valet


----------



## loves

china, chengdu
ciel clemence phw lindy 30 in lift (this lift sees a lot of H bags)


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps they were having a Garden Party!



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## libelle

Sunday UES:

- Gold GM Evelyn on a mother at Central Park Zoo
- Red Le Pégase d'Hermès scarf worn ever so chic-ly on a young lady on 63rd & Madison


----------



## fashionistaO

Conde Nast

Italian ladies in classic power suits, miss matched intentionally.
Matte gator graphite, covertures GM, peplum jkt 
Ostrich lindy/boug, Prada baroque, simple color block sheath dress, miu miu bling flats
Kelly longue/RH box/GHW, aviators, loose peplum top n slim trousers

Peplums are all the rage 

Entering taxi, peplum dress on raven haired w/ alabaster skin carrying TGM/GP stuffed w 
pink Phalaenopsis.


----------



## BegforBag

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Conde Nast
> 
> Italian ladies in classic power suits, miss matched intentionally.
> Matte gator graphite, covertures GM, peplum jkt
> Ostrich lindy/boug, Prada baroque, simple color block sheath dress, miu miu bling flats
> Kelly longue/RH box/GHW, aviators, loose peplum top n slim trousers
> 
> Peplums are all the rage
> 
> Entering taxi, peplum dress on raven haired w/ alabaster skin carrying TGM/GP stuffed w
> pink Phalaenopsis.



these Italian ladies sound so stylish!


----------



## IFFAH

A couple of Hermes bags @ Flower Diamond today. Meantime,

At Ngee Ann City

Spot pretty girl, Carmen Ow, daughter of Ms Wong Pui Yee w/Marron Fonce Fjord Bolide. Sophisticated elegant. With Cartier Love bangle.

While the rest, usual Bs and Kellys including Etoupe Sellier Kelly (w/strap), 35 Indigo Ostrich Birkin PHW and Chocolate Boxcalf Potamos Toile 35B w/twilly.


----------



## Mme. de la Paix

svenesaes said:


> I enjoy this thread very much too, *but could people be more careful to black out/hide the faces or other recognizable features of the people being photographed*? Easy enough to do with Photoshop, etc. I live in a neighborhood where some of these photos have been taken, and would not be pleased to see a recognizable image of myself here, or anywhere on the Internet for that matter, without my permission. I appreciate that some of you "paparazzi" have been careful to do this, but it seems more and more actual faces have been included lately.


----------



## fashionistaO

I concur


----------



## purseinsanity

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps they were having a Garden Party!


----------



## fashionistaO

Small Private Cocktail Party @ their home, blinding bling - Harry Winston.
NO VCA, could not spot one, but Chopard galore!

Re: H
Lots prorosus/28 K/25B, nilo/jige/VE
KC/VA/BJ/Bordeaux Nilo 
Birdies/KP/blk/boug/fuchsia
Constance/ombre/VE/lizard myk
Ombre 25 K
Bespoke suits n shoes, red soles n fancy cars.  D
rivers in grey uniforms w cap n gloves.
Fancy watches n jeans n sneakers n private planes.

Flowing champagne, creme fraiche & russian caviar samplings on trays carved from ice.
Service of Grilled lobster lollipops, grilled lamb chops w/ mint foam, mini tartar cups, truffle mushroom risotto puffs(fried), 
Choc and donuts, flavors: pb&j, fruit jam, tdf - creme brûlée donuts^

Cigars **chokes me** prolly cubans lol
Attendees: Mostly old money, some nouveau riche, some no mo' riche...
Just everyone trying to get riche....


----------



## loves

is it just me or is anyone getting sick of those red soles?  i loved flashing mine 10 years ago, nobody knew what loubs were

sounds like H sighting galore! oddly i love the smell of cigars 

no sighting for me today, just stars. still hungover from yesterday's going-away party for 2 friends



fashionistaO said:


> Private Cocktail Party @ their home, blinding bling - Harry Winston.
> NO VCA, could not spot one, but Chopard galore!
> 
> Re: H, Lots prorosus, nilo, and birdies!
> Red soles n fancy cars, drivers in grey uniforms w cap n gloves.
> Bespoke suits n shoes, fancy watches n jeans n sneakers n private planes.
> 
> Flowing champagne, creme fraiche & russian caviar samplings on trays carved from ice.
> Service of Grilled lobster lollipops, grilled lamb chops w/ mint foam, mini tartar cups, truffle mushroom risotto puffs(fried),
> Choc and donuts, flavors: pb&j, fruit jam, tdf - creme brûlée donuts!
> 
> Cigars **chokes me** prolly cubans lol
> Attendees: Mostly old money, some nouveau riche, some no mo' riche...
> Just everyone trying to get riche....


----------



## fashionistaO

Yup, ten years ago was the perfect staging for the red soles!
They are beautiful but a bit saturated @ parties now... 
I'd rather go barefoot:giggles: or wear the flats, can't see the red soles 

Can I toast to your successful recuperation today 




loves said:


> is it just me or is anyone getting sick of those red soles?  i loved flashing mine 10 years ago, nobody knew what loubs were
> 
> sounds like H sighting galore! oddly i love the smell of cigars
> *Better than cigarettes, some ladies were toting the slim cigars, chic but yuck for me lol*
> 
> no sighting for me today, just stars. still hungover from yesterday's going-away party for 2 friends


----------



## loves

fashionistaO said:


> Yup, ten years ago was the perfect staging for the red soles!
> They are beautiful but a bit saturated @ parties now...
> I'd rather go barefoot:giggles: or wear the flats, can't see the red soles
> 
> Can I toast to your successful recuperation today



  i swear i will never drink again 
ok fine for the next 2-3 days 

LOL@barefoot


----------



## fashionistaO

Best excuse to drink ....

Doctors orders to chugalug red wine, antioxidants and resveratrol    LOL



loves said:


> i swear i will never drink again
> ok fine for the next 2-3 days
> 
> LOL@barefoot


----------



## blueberryjam

Today at Shaw Centre, SG
- Blue Jean Omnibus!


----------



## Heatherlite

fashionistaO said:


> Yup, ten years ago was the perfect staging for the red soles!
> They are beautiful but a bit saturated @ parties now...
> I'd rather go barefoot:giggles: or wear the flats, can't see the red soles
> 
> Can I toast to your successful recuperation today


I agree...the red soles have become today's nouveau riche status symbol...and the overdone glitz has ruined its former elegance. Thankfully, Hermes has stayed true to its heritage, n'est pas?


----------



## fashionistaO

Yep, not knocking the nouveau riche at all, but individuality is out the window when everyone parades in the OT 'must-haves' head to toe. 
**fingers and toes cross((lol) w/ H reigning at the helm, and not sacrifice too much principles for world domination... re:heritage vs lvmh trolling**



Heatherlite said:


> I agree...the red soles have become today's nouveau riche status symbol...and the overdone glitz has ruined its former elegance. Thankfully, Hermes has stayed true to its heritage, n'est pas?


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Yep, not knocking the nouveau riche at all, but *individuality is out the window when everyone parades in the OT 'must-haves' head to toe. *
> **fingers and toes cross((lol) w/ H reigning at the helm, and not sacrifice too much principles for world domination... re:heritage vs lvmh trolling**



This is so very true.*FashionistaO* such spot on sage observations!!


----------



## purselover888

periogirl28 said:


> Perhaps they were having a Garden Party!


  Good one!!



fashionistaO said:


> Conde Nast
> 
> Italian ladies in classic power suits, miss matched intentionally.
> Matte gator graphite, covertures GM, peplum jkt
> Ostrich lindy/boug, Prada baroque, simple color block sheath dress, miu miu bling flats
> Kelly longue/RH box/GHW, aviators, loose peplum top n slim trousers
> 
> Peplums are all the rage
> 
> Entering taxi, peplum dress on raven haired w/ alabaster skin carrying TGM/GP stuffed w
> pink Phalaenopsis.



Peplum, eh?  Love the visual of alabaster and Phalaenopsis in GP!  



fashionistaO said:


> individuality is out the window when everyone parades in the OT 'must-haves' head to toe.


Wow!  How true!!!


----------



## purselover888

Hotel St Barth Isle de France:
Etoupe Jypsy
Blue/Graphite (?) Double Sens

Mayas:
Gold Jige Elan (Hubby swears it was swift...I was sitting too far away) <- perhaps the hubby part belongs in the "You know you are addicted" thread.  

Lots of Goyard here in yellows, oranges, whites!  (But also a white one monogrammed "GOYARD?"   Did they make this or do they even do this?)


----------



## purselover888

Flamands Beach, St Barth 

CASAQUE BIRKIN GRIS + ROSE JAIPUR + ETOUPE LEATHER BAG MHW


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## poodlicious

SCP today.  
Indigo 35 birkin PHW 
Black 35 birkin GHW
Etoupe 35 birkin PHW


----------



## roman_holiday

After weeks of not seeing any H bags in the wild I saw a black all-leather Garden Party at Whole Foods yesterday...was pretty excited since I practically live in an H-desert


----------



## fashionistaO

Jil Sanders

35 SO black w dragon charm, H sneakers

Mercer Kitchen

BE/35K/PHW 
White picotin, gray ex libris/GM

Ben lsrael 

Boise de rose/gator/35B/GHW
Matching capris, blush t and cardi, EL en Kimono/GM/Cw01(brown pink plumage-I think)


----------



## citrus

fashionistaO said:


> Jil Sanders
> 
> 35 SO black w dragon charm, H sneakers
> 
> Mercer Kitchen
> 
> BE/35K/PHW
> White picotin, gray ex libris/GM
> 
> Ben lsrael
> 
> *Boise de rose/gator/35B/GHW
> Matching capris, blush t and cardi, EL en Kimono/GM/Cw01(brown pink plumage-I think)*


*

*

Lovely description, I can just picture how pretty this looked.


----------



## fashionistaO

Truly smittened ^^



citrus said:


> Lovely description, I can just picture how pretty this looked.


----------



## Donya Aurora

chic Indonesian lady with orange 35 Togo Kelly PHW in MacDonald burk street Melbourne today (she looks like an actress, i just cant put a name to her)

i seriously can go out to the city or chadstone with out seeing a bevy of H bags, so much so it gets too tiring posting all the time but next time ill grow a spine and sneak in a snap shot or two.


----------



## IFFAH

Today @ Raffles Place,

Elegant career professional in black dress, *Rubis Bolide* *w/strap* casually hang on her shoulders with *CL En Kimono scarf* draped on the front, tied in triangle shape. The *Rubis bolide* was the main highlight. Not often my city will ever spot a Bolide. Rubis Bolide is so pretty!


----------



## audreylita

Valmont, I miss your sightings and pictures.


----------



## SCMM

Hmm...I have the weirdest story to share: I was in the subway this morning,  a lady spotted me with my club B 35, she immediately took out her blackberry and started taking picture of my bag, right in front of my face, like I was just standing there and posing for her, she didn't even have her phone mute so you can hear the click click sound clearly. Everybody was staring at me and trying to figure out what happened...I was so embarrassed and didn't know what to do so I pretended I was busying with my phone and didn't even know someone was taking pictures of me... 




That's the trouble maker...


----------



## Aliena

^^ She is probably a tPF member on a "wildlife" hunt and is gonna post a photo of your B on this thread!


----------



## SCMM

Aliena said:
			
		

> ^^ She is probably a tPF member on a "wildlife" hunt and is gonna post a photo of your B on this thread!



I really don't mind to share...but she could do it in more "polite" way and not making me feel like a monkey


----------



## thyme

SCMM said:


> Hmm...I have the weirdest story to share: I was in the subway this morning,  a lady spotted me with my club B 35, she immediately took out her blackberry and started taking picture of my bag, right in front of my face, like I was just standing there and posing for her, she didn't even have her phone mute so you can hear the click click sound clearly. Everybody was staring at me and trying to figure out what happened...I was so embarrassed and didn't know what to do so I pretended I was busying with my phone and didn't even know someone was taking pictures of me...
> 
> View attachment 1696240
> 
> 
> That's the trouble maker...



i would have just stared right back and said "excuse me, do u mind...?" and if she doesn't stop i would just start taking pictures of her and see how she likes it!!


----------



## purselover888

Wasn't me.


----------



## fashionistaO

Me too^^




audreylita said:


> Valmont, I miss your sightings and pictures.


----------



## loves

purselover888 said:


> Wasn't me.



LOL you are too cute!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

35cm Vert Anis Togo B on Madison Ave and 63rd.

^ I'm careful not to take pics of anyone's faces as I'm only focused on their bags anyway!  I saw a variety of H bags today (Evelynes, Jypsieres and Bs) but couldn't take spy pics discreetly...


----------



## Pinztr

Sorry, wrong!


----------



## linnpinn

Just wanted to share this beautiful Evelyn spotted this week here in Oslo


----------



## bababebi

It was Birdie day here in New York at the Metropolitan Opera matinee performance of Wagner's "die Valkyrie".

Birdie#1: Blue jean ostrich HAC PHW on a brunette in black/navy pants outfit

Birdie #2: Fuchsia ostrich 28cm Plume PHW on a strawberry blond with long hair, trailing a ruby scarf, husband in traditional Austrian dark blue jacket.


----------



## fashionistaO

Ooolala, we were so nearby^ .. Gorgeous birdie tease!




bababebi said:


> It was Birdie day here in New York at the Metropolitan Opera matinee performance of Wagner's "die Valkyrie".
> 
> Birdie#1: Blue jean ostrich HAC PHW on a brunette in black/navy pants outfit
> 
> Birdie #2: Fuchsia ostrich 28cm Plume PHW on a strawberry blond with long hair, trailing a ruby scarf, husband in traditional Austrian dark blue jacket.


----------



## loves

singapore, ngee ann city, at a certain salon
matte croc black 30 cm birkin on a brightly dressed lady (very pretty, very spring) with ABL kind of hair
black ghw 31 cm bolide, too dark to see leather and i had a towel on my head


----------



## fashionistaO

Enjoy some me-time dear^^



loves said:


> singapore, ngee ann city, at a certain salon
> matte croc black 30 cm birkin on a brightly dressed lady (very pretty, very spring) with ABL kind of hair
> black ghw 31 cm bolide, too dark to see leather and i had a towel on my head


----------



## loves

fashionistaO said:


> Enjoy some me-time dear^^


----------



## fashionistaO

UWS- SO black/gator/K on a twenty something in corset Dior belt, chambray, dark rinse pencil shirt, pony tailed hair and kitten heels.


----------



## Julide

A euorpean city last week. I lovely young lady with a beautiful matte croc 35 B in a dark colour...could not tell. What was odd is it was pouring down rain!!She did not looked phased at all!!! I have no clue why she would use that bag? Sorry can't remember many details as I was in like 4 cities in a week!


----------



## fashionistaO

@ Tom Ford

Isabel marant tie dye skinny jeans in rouge casaque, white shirt, tux vest
With matching Kelly 35/PHW in rouge casaque looks like clemance, twilly tie on wrist(sangles)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cayenne-pepper said:


> 35cm Vert Anis Togo B on Madison Ave and 63rd.
> 
> ^ I'm careful not to take pics of anyone's faces as I'm only focused on their bags anyway!  I saw a variety of H bags today (Evelynes, Jypsieres and Bs) but couldn't take spy pics discreetly...



Love your spy photo and LOVE Vert Anis !!


----------



## bababebi

At the Contemporary Art showing at Christies New York, a very tall slim Chinese girl wearing slim black pants, short fitted black jacket, plum silk blouse with a long tie bow, and a matching Tosca Jypsiere 28cm slung casually across her hip. Lovely.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A few minutes ago at 17th & Market Streets in Philadelphia: a 35 gold Birkin , GHW


----------



## poptarts

Sunday 04292012 at the Bellagio, Vegas

Tall young brunette / white shirt / mint lace shorts / yellow Chanel flats / 34 (guessing the size as it looked quite large on her slim frame) BJ Lindy. Very pretty, fresh look for a young girl.


----------



## fashionistaO

Crossing the ferry...

Indigo matte gator 35 Kelly/guilloche GHW, Chanel flats n jacket, slim pedal pushers, gray t.

Him 30B/PHW/with a hoof print/VA interior and sangles  
Owners was too intoxicated, I was afraid for her & her B, someone could have snatched it.  
Good thing there was a designated driver in the group.

Mykonos lizard 25B/GHW matching CDC, pale yellow flowy pleated dress, lanvin flats, 
W/ pair of Balenciaga heels in hand


----------



## audreylita

Madam Bijoux said:


> A few minutes ago at 17th & Market Streets in Philadelphia: a 35 gold Birkin , GHW



My hometown and old stomping ground.


----------



## IFFAH

Scotts Square,

Pink Lizard Constance Elan PHW
28 Chartreuse Matte Gator Kelly GHW
28 Vert Anis Ostrich Kelly PHW


----------



## audreylita

10 p.m. last night, Lexington and 70th, Manhattan.  30 cm birkin, possibly in alezan.  Too dark to see clearly.


----------



## bababebi

Last night at the Metropolitan Opera performance of Siegfried, the same strawberry blonde with the long hair who was carrying the fuchsia ostrich on Saturday, turned up with a 35B in shiny cocoan croc PHW. Beige suede jacket, cigarette pants, and flats. 

I can't wait to see what she carries on Friday to the last performance of the Wagner Ring cycle.


----------



## purselover888

bababebi said:


> I can't wait to see what she carries on Friday to the last performance of the Wagner Ring cycle.



:giggles:


----------



## Heatherlite

bababebi said:


> Last night at the Metropolitan Opera performance of Siegfried, the same strawberry blonde with the long hair who was carrying the fuchsia ostrich on Saturday, turned up with a 35B in shiny cocoan croc PHW. Beige suede jacket, cigarette pants, and flats.
> 
> I can't wait to see what she carries on Friday to the last performance of the Wagner Ring cycle.


OMG, to die for...what a fabulous outfit!


----------



## fashionistaO

mee too



bababebi said:


> I can't wait to see what she carries on Friday to the last performance of the Wagner Ring cycle.


----------



## prettychic

Actually, In addition to seeing which bag she'll carry, I wouldn't mind seeing the opera!


----------



## Heatherlite

prettychic said:


> Actually, In addition to seeing which bag she'll carry, I wouldn't mind seeing the opera!


Ditto


----------



## Love-Vintage

@ Norma Kamali event 

1) Birkin 40cm in ebene clemence phw

2) Kelly 32 or 35cm in Gold ghw


----------



## purselover888

prettychic said:


> Actually, In addition to seeing which bag she'll carry, I wouldn't mind seeing the opera!


----------



## Valmont

Seen the other day on a misty morning on Park Avenue, a very Upper-East-Side lady walking her dog wearing a Guepards scarf.


----------



## fashionistaO

Hey, you're back
Great shot!



Valmont said:


> Seen the other day on a misty morning on Park Avenue, a very Upper-East-Side lady walking her dog wearing a Guepards scarf.


----------



## Valmont

fashionistaO said:


> Hey, you're back
> Great shot!



I had lost my iPhone but now I am back. Watch out Hermes-wearing New Yorkers


----------



## prettychic

Valmont said:


> Seen the other day on a misty morning on Park Avenue, a very Upper-East-Side lady walking her dog wearing a Guepards scarf.



Thanks for the beautiful pictures...this one is really wonderfully candid!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Valmont said:


> Seen the other day on a misty morning on Park Avenue, a very Upper-East-Side lady walking her dog wearing a Guepards scarf.



Lovely shot and reminds me of Grace Kelly !!  Thanks Valmont.


----------



## loves

she had a breloque charm on it as well


----------



## IFFAH

Shaw Towers,
*Vert de Gris Evelyne GM III* (strap adjusted/shortened to become a shoulder bag). Owner in Vert Olive floral shirt-dress. Friend with BV Veneta and laptop bag.

*Canelle Sikkim Bolide Relax* (shoulder-held). Owner in grey shirt tucked in, grey pants & Valentino Studded T-Strap Pump. Smart, understated.

Taka
*25 Orange Swift Kelly PHW* w/strap (owner in white dress) with silver-glitter Vans sneakers.

*32 Graphite Boxcalf Kelly PHW* (hand-held, owner in yellow top w/jeans). The Boxcalf Kelly adds a bit of chicness to her simple casual attire.


----------



## audreylita

Bal Harbour Shoppes, FL:

35 cm kelly cocoan PHW (or some dark brown)
Blue jean garden party

La Goulou at Bal Harbour:

35 cm raisin birkin PHW


----------



## IFFAH

On Pedder,
White Clemence Picotin PM w/Sergio Rossi Delphina

30B Celeste Epsom PHW w/Christian Louboutin Studded Freddy Brogues


----------



## Jadeite

hey not bad, you could ID the shoes too!


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> hey not bad, you could ID the shoes too!



Lol, I'm a shoe-fanatic.

Yest, near 1-Altitude Raffles Place while otw for some chilling and night drinks,

26 Etain Swift Lindy PHW, owner in lacey-white transparent top with white tank top underneath, grey maxi skirt and Miu Miu Candlestick Shoes. Her friend with Givenchy Birds of Paradise clutch.


----------



## fashionistaO

Greenwich

Him croc/35B, fitted pantsuit, cl/summerissima 140(white heels) carrying coffee cozy in Boise de rose 
Shiny BA croc jige, lace shift dress, valentino ankle booties
Rouge vif box mini Kelly, cross body on a four foot high little girl in pigtails.
Young male adult, in abercrombie head to toe, double sens Mykonos.


----------



## jeshika

NYC - 3 day exam review class listening to the professor 

Sat next to a lovely petite lady who had a Black B30 with GHW on day 1, Elan Jige in Orange on day 2... today is day 3, i wonder what H amazingness is she going to have on her today.


----------



## Donya Aurora

OMG this afternoon crossing the street towards Chanel on collins st mother and her 2 daughters all with 35 croc birkins in shiny amethyst, matte black and blue electric (i think) all with diamond hardware. i was like  at the same time kicking my self i left my phone and camera with soon to be DH while i went to get lunch.


----------



## jeszica

While waiting for a seat at a sushi place just now, spotted orange Kelly with pretty Twilly


----------



## loves

^ great shot *jeszica*


----------



## audreylita

A quick glance of a 35 b in what appeared to be potiron in Town Center Mall in Boca Raton.


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:
			
		

> A quick glance of a 35 b in what appeared to be potiron in Town Center Mall in Boca Raton.



Sadly no more H counter there.....


----------



## bababebi

Just back from a Gallery show opening in downtown Chelsea New York. The Veuve Cliquot was flowing, the photographers flash bulbs were popping all over the place, the girls were tall, the heels high, and the skirts mostly short.

I saw a Black 40cm Ardennes Birkin (tight black pantsuit with peplum jacket), Matt Croc Havanne 30cm, PHW, on a young blonde in cafe color leather jacket, black box Kelly 32cm GHW on a casually dressed young woman (looked cool on her), and a blue Jige on a French girl with long dark hair and dark modified bell bottom jeans with platforms and tiny waisted top.


----------



## Julide

bababebi said:


> Just back from a Gallery show opening in downtown Chelsea New York. The Veuve Cliquot was flowing, the photographers flash bulbs were popping all over the place, the girls were tall, the heels high, *and the skirts mostly short.*
> 
> I saw a Black 40cm Ardennes Birkin (tight black pantsuit with peplum jacket), Matt Croc Havanne 30cm, PHW, on a young blonde in cafe color leather jacket, black box Kelly 32cm GHW on a casually dressed young woman (looked cool on her), and a blue Jige on a French girl with long dark hair and dark modified bell bottom jeans with platforms and tiny waisted top.



I love your description!! Sounds like a feast for the eyes!!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> I love your description!! Sounds like a feast for the eyes!!



yup, my eyeballs will be popping too if i were there, not just the photog's flashes


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> yup, my eyeballs will be popping too if i were there, not just the photog's flashes



I am getting sooo old. I was out with my sis this weekend, a woman with a skirt so short, it looked like a piece of tape to me, walked by. I stopped talking to stare at her. My sister said"close your mouth flies might fly in." I could not believe how short it was!!!I have had bandages that had more fabric than that skirt!!!


----------



## loves

Julide said:


> I am getting sooo old. I was out with my sis this weekend, a woman with a skirt so short, it looked like a piece of tape to me, walked by. I stopped talking to stare at her. My sister said"close your mouth flies might fly in." I could not believe how short it was!!!I have had bandages that had more fabric than that skirt!!!



LOL julide, this is hilarious!


----------



## martiniandlace

Julide said:


> I am getting sooo old. I was out with my sis this weekend, a woman with a skirt so short, it looked like a piece of tape to me, walked by. I stopped talking to stare at her. My sister said"close your mouth flies might fly in." I could not believe how short it was!!!I have had bandages that had more fabric than that skirt!!!


So glad its not just me that feels that way. I was invited clubbing but declined...I just know I would be the crazy woman who went round telling the girls to pull down their skirts or cross their legs!!. I am soooo old...its official!. I dont even understand ripped jeans..... The bags and champagne I can completely relate to though...


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:


> I am getting sooo old. I was out with my sis this weekend, a woman with a skirt so short, it looked like a piece of tape to me, walked by. I stopped talking to stare at her. My sister said"close your mouth flies might fly in." I could not believe how short it was!!!I have had bandages that had more fabric than that skirt!!!


 

she spent all her $$ on chanel or Hermes so maybe it was scrap fabric she had wrapped around her bum.


----------



## fashionistaO

bababebi said:


> Just back from a Gallery show opening in downtown Chelsea New York. The Veuve Cliquot was flowing, the photographers flash bulbs were popping all over the place, the girls were tall, the heels high, and the skirts mostly short.
> 
> I saw a Black 40cm Ardennes Birkin (tight black pantsuit with peplum jacket), Matt Croc Havanne 30cm, PHW, on a young blonde in cafe color leather jacket, black box Kelly 32cm GHW on a casually dressed young woman (looked cool on her), and a blue Jige on a French girl with long dark hair and dark modified bell bottom jeans with platforms and tiny waisted top.




:lolots: reminds me of the dental floss <=> thong analogy :lolots:
That woman would make me 



Julide said:


> I am getting sooo old. I was out with my sis this weekend, a woman with a skirt so short, it looked like a piece of tape to me, walked by. I stopped talking to stare at her. My sister said"close your mouth flies might fly in." I could not believe how short it was!!!I have had bandages that had more fabric than that skirt!!!


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> LOL julide, this is hilarious!



Glad my granny ways make you laugh!!!



martiniandlace said:


> So glad its not just me that feels that way. I was invited clubbing but declined...I just know I would be the crazy woman who went round telling the girls to pull down their skirts or cross their legs!!. I am soooo old...its official!. I dont even understand ripped jeans..... The bags and champagne I can completely relate to though...



I know!! I can't go out anymore, no longer my thing. So sad...but champagnealways works for me!!!:tispy:



Jadeite said:


> she spent all her $$ on chanel or Hermes so maybe it was scrap fabric she had wrapped around her bum.



Sadly she did not spend enough on her bags. I still have the image of the skirt in my mind and I can't remember her bag!



fashionistaO said:


> :lolots: reminds me of the dental floss <=> thong analogy :lolots:
> That woman would make me



*FashionistaO*Great. Between the tape as a skirt and the dental floss thong. I am definitely going to have bad dreams tonight!!


----------



## BegforBag

Julide said:


> I am getting sooo old. I was out with my sis this weekend, a woman with a skirt so short, it looked like a piece of tape to me, walked by. I stopped talking to stare at her. My sister said"close your mouth flies might fly in." I could not believe how short it was!!!I have had bandages that had more fabric than that skirt!!!


 
Maybe she was wearing just a belt & not a skirt?? :lolots::lolots::lolots:   sorry... my bad... :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## Julide

BegforBag said:


> Maybe she was wearing just a belt & not a skirt?? :lolots::lolots::lolots:   sorry... my bad... :lolots::lolots::lolots:



Could very well be!!I will never know for sure, but the image is burned in my mind!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Good day dear!!
Checking in - Hope you had a good night's rest



Julide said:


> *FashionistaO*Great. Between the tape as a skirt and the dental floss thong. I am definitely going to have bad dreams tonight!!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Good day dear!!
> Checking in - Hope you had a good night's rest



Doing well dear!!No scary dreams for me!!! Thanks for asking!!I hope your doing well too!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Roulis/VdG/PHW, wearing a yellow raincoat, bare legged, dressage rain boots, curly tousled redhead @ cle de peau counter.

TGM black picotin, blk boyfriend sweater, blk capris, platform python wedges(@ least 7" high) hair in a crown bun brunette boarding airport shuttle.

Graphite birdie 35 Kelly, grey primtemp twilly, lace sweater, pencil skirt just at the knees, 
ankle socks and brogues, very very slim blond exiting car.

Vert Claire/30B/GHW, dark rinse slim jeans cuffed, Prada man shoes, twinset, VCA vintage MOP/grey 20motif, Rose gold pasha watch sitting @ sushi bar.

H umbrella/graphite/wooden handle, man in casual shrunken cardi, print t, cuffed slim khakis, varvatos dock shoes


----------



## Hermesaholic

fashionistaO said:


> Roulis/VdG/PHW, wearing a yellow raincoat, bare legged, dressage rain boots, curly tousled redhead @ cle de peau counter.
> 
> TGM black picotin, blk boyfriend sweater, blk capris, platform python wedges(@ least 7" high) hair in a crown bun brunette boarding airport shuttle.
> 
> Graphite birdie 35 Kelly, grey primtemp twilly, lace sweater, pencil skirt just at the knees,
> ankle socks and brogues, very very slim blond exiting car.
> 
> Vert Claire/30B/GHW, dark rinse slim jeans cuffed, Prada man shoes, twinset, VCA vintage MOP/grey 20motif, Rose gold pasha watch sitting @ sushi bar.
> 
> H umbrella/graphite/wooden handle, man in casual shrunken cardi, print t, cuffed slim khakis, varvatos dock shoes



just reading this makes me feel like a bum!


----------



## loves

Hermesaholic said:


> just reading this makes me feel like a bum!



*whispers* me too


----------



## Julide

loves said:


> *whispers* me too



*Me three*


----------



## Hermesaholic

Julide said:


> *Me three*


----------



## fashionistaO

*OH GAWD!!! *I secretly wish i could wear my 7inch python platforms going abt my daily routine :giggles:




Hermesaholic said:


> just reading this makes me feel like a bum!







loves said:


> *whispers* me too







Julide said:


> *Me three*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon in Neiman's King of Prussia store: A 30 Ciel Birkin,PHW.


----------



## Hello Hermes

I so had to laugh today!
Stoped by a discount store to get something they have there very cheap and I needed a lot of....and saw this!
I just couldn´t stop cracking-up!
Ostrich Birkin, I guess 35 in gold!
Sorry for pic being so far away, but I was too shy to be obvious about snapping a pic!
She and her husband were entirely cool, totally elegant hobo look!


----------



## alyrris

you never know where you will spot one i guess~!


----------



## threepwood

^^ Great spy shot!


----------



## catsinthebag

Hello Hermes said:


> I so had to laugh today!
> Stoped by a discount store to get something they have there very cheap and I needed a lot of....and saw this!
> I just couldn´t stop cracking-up!
> Ostrich Birkin, I guess 35 in gold!
> Sorry for pic being so far away, but I was too shy to be obvious about snapping a pic!
> She and her husband were entirely cool, totally elegant hobo look!



Love this! Shows that H really can go anywhere!


----------



## PANda_USC

*hello*, great pic! That is so badass!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Birkins galore at Neiman Marcus Fashion Island. 35 orange with GHW, 30 graphite with RT contrast stitching and PHW, 35 black with PHW.


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel*liz said:


> Birkins galore at Neiman Marcus Fashion Island. 35 orange with GHW, 30 graphite with RT contrast stitching and PHW, 35 black with PHW.



Just tried to PM you back but your mailbox is full.


----------



## Jadeite

didn't realise they sold birkins at NM??


----------



## Jadeite

Hello Hermes, that pic is so cool!


----------



## Luckydogmom

chanel*liz said:


> Birkins galore at Neiman Marcus Fashion Island. 35 orange with GHW, 30 graphite with RT contrast stitching and PHW, 35 black with PHW.



I bet you were in Mariposa??? The best place to H spy!!


----------



## chanel*liz

Jadeite said:


> didn't realise they sold birkins at NM??



They don't (at least at that location). I was just talking about B sightings on customers in the store.


----------



## chanel*liz

Luckydogmom said:


> I bet you were in Mariposa??? The best place to H spy!!



It definitely is!


----------



## chanel*liz

purseinsanity said:


> Just tried to PM you back but your mailbox is full.



Cleaned out


----------



## Notorious Pink

Saw at least 10 at DS' school concert yesterday.....no surprise, I'd guess at least 1/3 of the moms in his grade have at least one. But I certainly can't take "spy pics" at school functions!


----------



## Hello Hermes

BBC said:


> Saw at least 10 at DS' school concert yesterday.....no surprise, I'd guess at least 1/3 of the moms in his grade have at least one. But I certainly can't take "spy pics" at school functions!


 
Another Mum might be on here as well and recognize her bag! LOL!


----------



## BalLVLover

Beautiful 32 sellier Kelly w/ palladium hw in gold box (I think) at Central Market in Houston on a very stylish looking lady. She didn't have her strap attached. Her bag was completely open and as that place is a madhouse on Saturdays I think that's a little risky.


----------



## fashionistaO

@ the movies...

MM White picotin fringed exlibris carre also white, boatneck sweats and flower print shorts, H flat ghilles espadrilles, from a few seasons ago.

Refreshments counter: candy RT 30B, MJ mouse jellies(blk), Lizzie bearn/RH, draped top jumpsuit(blk), xlg H enamel.
Nanny - double sens(rubis), w/ toddler twins in tow. 

3M hapi/orange/GHW, orange Lizzie KDT, ombre CDC/PHW stacking, kelly magic(white,orange) as a halter, short sleeve cardi in gris perle(matching sateen slim peg trousers, Lanvin python flats neutral/pink. Didn't see bag or wallet..

Costco, lots of evelyns, GP ....
Colors, cyclamen, bj, iris, RH, blk, amazonia, cassis, and alezan

Etrivier, on a young male adult... Hmmm, I think leather was H...


----------



## purselover888

Walking down Madison
Blond/white jeans/Etoupe JPG
Companion also Blond/white jeans/Etoupe Picotin PM

Nello
Etoupe 35B sitting on top of H shopping bag w/ clearly another new B inside

Etro
Potiron 30B

You could say Madison Ave yesterday was Etoupe Central.


----------



## IFFAH

*HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY EVERYBODY!*

*Brunch @ Fullerton Bay*,
28 Bleu De Malte Gator Eclat Kelly w/Iris Interior PHW
35 Pelouse Matte Croc B PHW
Cream Veau Doblis Fringe Shoulder Kelly 
24 Violet Chevre Trim
*
Marina Square*,
Bleu Jean Evelyne worn cross-body, blonde short-cropped hair owner in her slim denims and white tee

*Millenia Walk*,
EW Black Clic-Clac w/Chanel Mademoiselle, red pullover and black pants w/young son

TPM Garden Party in black-white toile, Japanese lady in cream striped shirt & beige pants

*MBS*,
35 Soleil B PHW in Chanel White Tweed Jacket w/black pants, light purple top underneath & VCA Alhambra Bracelet

Rouge Casaque Evelyne GM, in Jitrois Black Leather Top w/Ksubi Jeans


----------



## Jadeite

LOL Iffah you've been walking around.


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> LOL Iffah you've been walking around.



. It's a Sun outing. It's all based on luck to see Hermes on a Sun especially in the outskirts of Orchard. Mine is nothing compared to fashionistaO!


----------



## fashionistaO




----------



## fashionistaO

Black lindy 45 cross body on human stick figure weaving in/out platform, think bag weighed more than person lol


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> Black lindy 45 cross body on human stick figure weaving in/out platform, think bag weighed more than person lol


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Black lindy 45 cross body on human stick figure weaving in/out platform, think bag weighed more than person lol



Next time, don't sugar coat these descriptions. Tell us how you really feel!!


----------



## IFFAH

*15 May, Audi Gala Night Fashion Festival* *2012*:

Fuschia Ostrich Kelly Pochette (in pink floral dress w/white bolero) 

Her fellow companion w/*SO Black Boxcalf Kelly Cut* (in white jacket w/black pants)

One chic lady w/Bleu Mykonos Kelly Amazone & canvas bandouliere in white shirt w/cropped pants and flats. With her grown-up daughters. (chic outfit ala' Parisian, so wrong for a 'Gala' night)

Geranium Croc Kelly Cut in Marchesa Gown


----------



## lulilu

Julide said:


> Next time, don't sugar coat these descriptions. Tell us how you really feel!!



Maybe stick figure and I could "share" and become one normal person.


----------



## Julide

lulilu said:


> Maybe stick figure and I could "share" and become one normal person.



Or you take some of mine!!I have plenty to spare!!


----------



## bababebi

It is pouring rain in New York today, but having lunch at Fred's restaurant at Barney's it seemed like Hermes Central. I saw, (not counting my bag):

35 Black Swift Birkin GHW
35 Black Togo Birkin PHW (2)
30 Black Clemence Birkin PHW
30 Birkin Blue Thalassa Ostrich
So Kelly Black Togo PHW
Double Sens Gold/Orange combp
31 Black Fjord Bolide
30 Black Croc Birkin (wrong day for this bag)
35 Raisin Togo Birkin
30 Gold Clemence Birkin (2)

Almost everyone is wearing mostly black today, top and bottom, due to the rain. Uniform is a very skinny pant bottom, looser layers on top. And I saw some very high heel shoes. Including two pairs of Louboutin Daffodils in Nude patent.


----------



## audreylita

bababebi said:


> It is pouring rain in New York today, but having lunch at Fred's restaurant at Barney's it seemed like Hermes Central. I saw, (not counting my bag):
> 
> 35 Black Swift Birkin GHW
> 35 Black Togo Birkin PHW (2)
> 30 Black Clemence Birkin PHW
> 30 Birkin Blue Thalassa Ostrich
> So Kelly Black Togo PHW
> Double Sens Gold/Orange combp
> 31 Black Fjord Bolide
> 30 Black Croc Birkin (wrong day for this bag)
> 35 Raisin Togo Birkin
> 30 Gold Clemence Birkin (2)
> 
> Almost everyone is wearing mostly black today, top and bottom, due to the rain. Uniform is a very skinny pant bottom, looser layers on top. And I saw some very high heel shoes. Including two pairs of Louboutin Daffodils in Nude patent.



I had my black victoria elan hidden underneath a long black raincoat, totally invisible and protected.  I looked like I was wearing a giant black garbage bag.  

My jeans were totally drenched but the bag was dry!


----------



## Jadeite

that's some incredible wildlife on a rainy day.


----------



## IFFAH

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-440.html#post21885085

At Thierry Mugler Audi Fashion Festival 2012, 

Noir CDC GHW (male guy in Givenchy Tee, black mini-skirt and black leggings w/platform sneakers)

Noir CDC GHW (lady in Metallic Gold Dress)

35 So Black Matte Croc Kelly (owner in black jacket w/pants, simple & elegant chic with a nice pair of pointy heels)

30 Soleil Birkin PHW (lady in red dress)


----------



## IFFAH

Another one, while @carpark,

30 Violet Croc B GHW (a rare sighting in ghw, imho).


----------



## Florasun

Gorgeous young lady with 37 gold ostrich bolide in Ballard on Monday.


----------



## fashionistaO

posted last night but message/post went mia 

I think Fred's/ Barney is best stocked in H after H lol
Great sighting *baba!!!*

30B/Matte gator/GHW on a Daphne Guiness lookalike, pinstriped fitted pantsuit, salt n pepper hair in a high bun, huge rock on ring finger.  Sitting w/ companion in construction garb head to toe, w/ barista scribbling their orders.


----------



## audreylita

At Leather Spa on W. 55th, a beige canvas garden party.

In Bergdorfs cosmetics, a 35 cm blue jean birkin.

And on W. 57th, a blue jean evelyn.  

Total grid lock today.  Couldn't get out of that one section of the city.


----------



## purseinsanity

fashionistaO said:


> Black lindy 45 cross body on human stick figure weaving in/out platform, think bag weighed more than person lol


----------



## lulilu

fashionistaO said:


> posted last night but message/post went mia
> 
> I think Fred's/ Barney is best stocked in H after H lol
> Great sighting *baba!!!*
> 
> 30B/Matte gator/GHW on a Daphne Guiness lookalike, pinstriped fitted pantsuit, salt n pepper hair in a high bun, huge rock on ring finger.  Sitting w/ companion in construction garb head to toe, w/ barista scribbling their orders.




Agreed -- Fred's at Barneys is birkin-central.  Never fail to see almost a dozen -- sometimes being carried by Bruce Springsteen's wife (he was there too; it was very cool)..


----------



## Valmont

This morning on East 59th St. between Madison and Park: my first Cabag sighting!


----------



## fashionistaO

The Springsteens 




lulilu said:


> Agreed -- Fred's at Barneys is birkin-central.  Never fail to see almost a dozen -- sometimes being carried by Bruce Springsteen's wife (he was there too; it was very cool)..


----------



## Valmont

Today's sightings:

A big (47cm?) Bolide on the window of H on Madison Ave. In Blood Orange I think. I like how the sign from the H men's store across the street reflects on the window.

Also an orange Birkin on Park Avenue and East 62nd St. I like how this lady coordinated her oranges


----------



## IFFAH

For the first time, saw a Argile Swift Toolbox in size 20. It was cute, perfect tone on Toolbox and the color is dreamy!

It was raining *Toolbox* on the streets;

26 Rubis Swift Toolbox
20 Biscuit Swift Toolbox

Next is a Tosca 35B Epsom Candy Line on a lady in tee and denims. Not a huge fan of Epsom 35Bs (too structured, imho) except for Bleu Electrique or Lime; Tosca to me still look best in Clemence/Togo. Nevertheless, it looks great on her.

Lastly,
25B Rouge Vif Ostrich PHW
Bleu Thalassa Chamonix Bolide (w/Breloque charm,  Chamonix Bolides)


----------



## Jadeite

What street were u on? How come Ive never seen a toolbox on the streets?


----------



## lulilu

fashionistaO said:


> The Springsteens



He was waiting outside the restaurant for her to meet him.  He let people take photos with him too.  It was my best Fred sighting ever lol.


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> He was waiting outside the restaurant for her to meet him.  He let people take photos with him too.  It was my best Fred sighting ever lol.



I've seen many celebs at Fred's but you definitely win with Springsteen!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

**First Place** sighting dear!




lulilu said:


> He was waiting outside the restaurant for her to meet him.  He let people take photos with him too.  It was my best Fred sighting ever lol.


----------



## IFFAH

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-445.html#post21911682






It was a Hermes feast at Alldressedup (especially) followed by Zac Posen Show.

Among the wildlife sightings in both shows:

25 Kelly Parchment Boxcalf Vibrato w/strap GHW
25B Noir Matte Croc B PHW
25B Gris Elephant Matte Croc B PHW
25B Adroise Boxcalf PHW
30B Dove Grey Croc B PHW
32 SO Black Kelly
Tosca Epsom Elan PHW w/Orange CDC GHW
30B Orange Togo PHW w/bleu twilly around the handles
30B Etoupe B PHW
Kelly Pochette Noir Evergrain PHW
30B Rose Schechezerade Croc PHW (Ms Linda Irawaty)
35B Etoupe Togo PHW
35B Noir/Tosca Piping PHW
30B Bougainvillea B PHW
40B Graphite PHW w/Noir CDC GHW & Noir Clic-Clac
Vert Veronese Nilo Shiny Poro Kelly Cut GHW
SO Black Boxcalf Kelly Cut
& Many more.


Jeremy Tan (fashion stylist) w- Orange-Brown/White Canvas Hee Boo








Outside sightings,

PM Cafe Clemence Evelyne
PM Orange Clemence Evelyne
30 Tosca Lindy PHW
32 Noir Clemence Kelly GHW  w/strap
Bougainvillea Jypsiere 28


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> What street were u on? How come Ive never seen a toolbox on the streets?



Argile Swift Toolbox was @ Wisma Atria. While the other 2 Toolbox were near Paragon. Lucky me!


----------



## Jadeite

Ahhhh....I rarely venture to those parts of the street. Glad you got it covered there.


----------



## Jadeite

Coffee bean Forum shopping mall.....this beautiful lady with a jaw dropping Matt croc 35 GHW. Not sure the exact colour in exotic but it's like blue de malte in regular leather. My sandwich almost fell outta my mouth as soon as I saw it.


----------



## fashionistaO

Great sightings IFFAH!


Orange shiny K wallet/GHW whipped out of a rose schera croc Nilo Kelly to pay for gelatto.

Kiwi 35B/GHW on navy cardi, matching slim jeans, and striped sequined t, iris Balenciaga flats flipping thru the sales rack


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> Great sightings IFFAH!
> 
> 
> Orange shiny K wallet/GHW whipped out of a rose schera croc Nilo Kelly to pay for gelatto.
> 
> Kiwi 35B/GHW on navy cardi, matching slim jeans, and striped sequined t, iris Balenciaga flats flipping thru the sales rack



Fab. sightings there, fashionistaO! Kiwi 35B GHW, one unique piece in ghw! Rose S. Nilo Croc Kelly Cut, .

At *Roland Mouret A/W 2012*, http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-447.html

Ombre Lizard CDC PHW (lady in Azzedine Alaia w/Bottega Veneta Knot clutch and Lime Green heels)

30 Etoupe Lindy PHW
30 Etoupe Lindy PHW w/twilly
Fuschia Nilo Shiny Croc Kelly Pochette PHW
Noir Shiny Nilo Croc Kelly Cut 
Rose Tyrien Nilo Shiny Croc Kelly Cut

& a couple more.

Outside sightings (not much walking this time, was in GZs; pinching in pain, while otw to the show, down the escalator, within Ngee Ann City) Evelyne was the favorite bag;

Sanguine-White Eclat Evelyne
BJ Evelyne
Noir Clemence Lindy w/Noir Gator Kelly Dog GHW
Orange Clemence Kelly 35 w/strap
Gold Clemence Picotin MM (shoulder-held)


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> Coffee bean Forum shopping mall.....this beautiful lady with a jaw dropping Matt croc 35 GHW. Not sure the exact colour in exotic but it's like blue de malte in regular leather. My sandwich almost fell outta my mouth as soon as I saw it.



! Not a usual sighting out in the wild. Forum Shopping Mall is also another one of the best places to spot Hs there as many mums will chill there while waiting for their kids.


----------



## audreylita

An evelyn in gold.  In a nail salon in New Jersey.  

My first H sighting there and the first time I wasn't using an H bag at the salon.  It was raining cats and dogs so I had out my Goyard which is completely rain resistant.


----------



## IFFAH

Earlier during the day,

@Paragon, O'Coffee Club, David Gan & friend (w/30 Rubis Lindy & Noir Collier de Chien GHW)

Within Paragon, 30 Parchemin Ostrich B PHW (owner w/light bleu croc Roger Dubuis watch)


----------



## Jadeite

Would loved to have seen the parcemin ostrich .


----------



## audreylita

30 cm dark brown (maybe ebene) birkin.

Henri Bendel, Fifth Avenue.


----------



## czienkosky

35 gold with ghw, nail salon in tulsa oklahoma (of all places...)


----------



## audreylita

Blue jean lindy.  Shops at Riverside, N.J.


----------



## BegforBag

Luggage claim at Newark airport


----------



## jlxaac

Best spot during weekends is at Marina Bay Sands, spotted like 4 Bs and 2 Ks on mummies bringing their kids to watch wiggles.


----------



## audreylita

Neutral color herbag, Broadway and 57th Street

35 cm black birkin
30 cm black birkin
28 cm etoupe kelly
Crocodile lindy in bougainvillea  
An etriviere

All in Bergdorfs on the hunt at the sale.


----------



## Gixxer

audreylita said:


> Neutral color herbag, Broadway and 57th Street
> 
> 35 cm black birkin
> 30 cm black birkin
> 28 cm etoupe kelly
> Crocodile lindy in bougainvillea
> An etriviere
> 
> All in Bergdorfs on the hunt at the sale.



*audreylita*, you are the queen of H sightings  I'd very happily shadow you for a day for all this eye candy.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> Neutral color herbag, Broadway and 57th Street
> 
> 35 cm black birkin
> 30 cm black birkin
> 28 cm etoupe kelly
> Crocodile lindy in bougainvillea
> An etriviere
> 
> All in Bergdorfs on the hunt at the sale.



You remind me I have to get my butt over to that sale!


----------



## IFFAH

01 June 2012

@ Christian Dior, Ngee Ann City
35B Violet Matte Croc PHW
32 Kelly Lakis in Iris Swift

@Kim Robinson, Ngee Ann City
32 Argile Kelly Ghillie PHW

@Jo Malone, Taka
35B Vermillion Swift PHW

@En Vie de Pois, Ion
25 Black Shiny Croc Kelly PHW w/strap


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> You remind me I have to get my butt over to that sale!



I got off the elevator not knowing there was a sale.  Second floor, smack into the middle of shoe chaos that reminded of a crowd trying to get into the Hermes sale.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I got off the elevator not knowing there was a sale.  Second floor, smack into the middle of shoe chaos that reminded of a crowd trying to get into the Hermes sale.



Wow!  So did you pick up anything amidst the chaos?  Or were you not brave enough to deal with the crowd?


----------



## fashionistaO

audreylita said:


> I got off the elevator not knowing there was a sale.  Second floor, *smack into the middle of shoe chaos* that reminded of a crowd trying to get into the Hermes sale.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This morning on the train to town:  A 35b Iris Birkin, PHW.


----------



## BabyBenV

Today @Ngee Ann City S.C.

B35 Birkin Ghillie in Rubis Permabrass Hardware
B30 SO Choc and Parchemin
K28 Retourne Orange
B35 Rubis GHW 
K32 Rouge Casaque GHW


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Wow!  So did you pick up anything amidst the chaos?  Or were you not brave enough to deal with the crowd?



Oh no I dealt with the crowd and scored big time.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Oh no I dealt with the crowd and scored big time.




I can't imagine that you didn't, A!  I was indulging in shoe sales too!  But rolling up one's sleeves and diving into it at BG is always a good fight!


----------



## qpidnew

B30 blue at Cineleisure. Sitting beside me watching The Snow White and the Huntsman. .


----------



## BegforBag

qpidnew said:
			
		

> B30 blue at Cineleisure. Sitting beside me watching The Snow White and the Huntsman. .



Now that's a great movie experience....


----------



## BegforBag

BabyBenV said:
			
		

> Today @Ngee Ann City S.C.
> 
> B35 Birkin Ghillie in Rubis Permabrass Hardware
> B30 SO Choc and Parchemin
> K28 Retourne Orange
> B35 Rubis GHW
> K32 Rouge Casaque GHW



oh.... that birkin ghillie in rubis must looked so devine....


----------



## namie

----


----------



## IFFAH

@ Paragon Marketplace
35B Vert Olive Ostrich GHW

@ Forlino
Tosca Collier de Chien PHW, Muscat Clic-Clac w/Rosy Swift Kelly Pochette
All-Silver Collier de Chien w/Metallic Silver Kelly 25 PHW


----------



## Julide

I saw 2 birkins today!!!I saw a blue one but have no idea what colour it was, it was a medium blue with brown resin? Any ideas? Second was either Iris or  Bleu electic...cool!!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> Oh no I dealt with the crowd and scored big time.



Oh la la!


----------



## purselover888

Strolling down Madison Ave

2x Gold garden party
Orange garden party
Gold Evelyn


----------



## jlxaac

Gold PM garden party @ Sheraton Krabi


----------



## audreylita

54th & Madison
Small beige garden party.  I was driving and couldn't get a close look.

61st & Madison
35 cm gold birkin.  We gave each other an all knowing grin when she saw me laden with orange bags.

62nd & Madison
35 cm raisin kelly PHW
Lg. black jypsiere
35 cm red birkin GHW


----------



## roman_holiday

Julide said:


> I saw 2 birkins today!!!I saw a blue one but have no idea what colour it was, it was a medium blue with brown resin? Any ideas?


 
Maybe Mykonos? I think it has brown resin.

Also saw 2 birkins yesterday...which is a lot given that I can go for weeks without seeing any H in action...one was a 35 in etoupe on a college-age girl dressed in workout clothes and the other one 30 in gold on an elegant lady.


----------



## Julide

*Roman_Holiday*!!!


----------



## birkin101

,


----------



## PANda_USC

I was walking down Sutter street in SF and I saw a woman in all black, and she was rocking what appeared to be a 35cm red birkin with PHW. I love black with red. 

Coincidentally enough, I was also rocking a black hooded sweatshirt with my rouge garrance birkin too!


----------



## IFFAH

^ rouge garrance.

TGIF today, in town, Orchard. It's a *Tosca Day* all of a sudden.

Ngee Ann City
30 Tosca Lindy. (Owner in floral blazer w/denims. I like how the floral blazer enhance the Tosca color)

*Mother-daughter*: Daughter w/Orange Kelly Double Tour GHW & 32 Orange Kelly & Mother w/28 Bleu de Malte Kelly PHW. Both used their Kellys w/strap on the shoulders.

Isetan Scotts
*A family of H*: Tosca Picotin MM w/Breloque Charm (a very beautiful Japanese lady, probably in her 70s with a walking stick and Picotin on the other hand. Very cool!)

Her daughter wears a Vert Claire Epsom Vespa while her grand-daughters had a 30 Iris Birkin PHW & 28 Bougainvillier Kelly PHW.

Hermes Liat
Another Tosca Lindy sighted on a customer. She bought something from Hermes in the end.

Zara, Wheelock Place
32 Orange Kelly PHW w/strap
30 Orange Lindy PHW (hand-held, a very young lady w/young-looking boyfriend, probably in their early 20s)

Then, outside Hermes Liat,
37 White Bolide w/strap, chic owner in all-black waiting for taxi. My favorite sighting of the day! It's rare to find anything in White Bolide out and about.


----------



## purselover888

East Hampton Citarella

Cassis Fjord GP TPM on a very UES-type looking blonde lady with her face pulled back, only partially b/c of headband....

Is it just me or does cassis look paler and less saturated under H lighting?  :wondering


----------



## fashionistaO

Cassis does look paler under H lighting, you're not the only one noticing this



In the middle of the pasture in middle America, where dairy cattles are pampered mores than humans  

3M Hapi/red/PHW stacked w/ sterling chain d'ancre on the wrist of the technician in white lab coat

Site manager: H knit tie camel w/ orange trim, MC wallet brown evergrain w/orange trim

Reception:

Moutard 30B, Brazil dress sashed, riding pants, SO BLK jumping boots well loved...

Victoria/35 graphite, matte graphite agenda(gorgeous scales), horn pendant necklace.

25B lizard/sanguine/PHW, white fitted shirtdress pima cotton starched collar, sleeve casually rolled w/ an intended peek of the cuffs, Lanvin python flats white n gray.

Shiny blue abyss 30/square  matching croc BA CDC, sleeveless lace n silk chiffon 
A line top, fitted slim trousers, nude cl simples, Lanvin pearls w/ navy tulle 


Angus farms:

Hummers equipped w/ Ammo stands, must be used for controlling and rearing the herds??
 Or for shooting practice 

H saddles - very well loved, strewn on the grounds of the stable, queuing to be checked for integrity and function .... loved that^^ ... Would have made a great cover pic had I brought professional grade camera!

Mini o.m.g.  Barenia Apron w/ initials  my first sighting in action!


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> Cassis does look paler under H lighting, you're not the only one noticing this
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the pasture in middle America, where dairy cattles are pampered mores than humans
> 
> 3M Hapi/red/PHW stacked w/ sterling chain d'ancre on the wrist of the technician in white lab coat
> 
> Site manager: H knit tie camel w/ orange trim, MC wallet brown evergrain w/orange trim
> 
> Reception:
> 
> Moutard 30B, Brazil dress sashed, riding pants, SO BLK jumping boots well loved...
> 
> Victoria/35 graphite, matte graphite agenda(gorgeous scales), horn pendant necklace.
> 
> 25B lizard/sanguine/PHW, white fitted shirtdress pima cotton starched collar, sleeve casually rolled w/ an intended peek of the cuffs, Lanvin python flats white n gray.
> 
> Shiny blue abyss 30/square  matching croc BA CDC, sleeveless lace n silk chiffon
> A line top, fitted slim trousers, nude cl simples, Lanvin pearls w/ navy tulle
> 
> 
> Angus farms:
> 
> Hummers equipped w/ Ammo stands, must be used for controlling and rearing the herds??
> Or for shooting practice
> 
> H saddles - very well loved, strewn on the grounds of the stable, queuing to be checked for integrity and function .... loved that^^ ... Would have made a great cover pic had I brought professional grade camera!
> 
> Mini o.m.g.  Barenia Apron w/ initials  my first sighting in action!




fashionistaO, did you go to a Hermes farm?


Today's sighting,

@Liat T.
35B Gris T. PHW w/Rouge H Kelly Double Tour GHW & Rouge Casaque CDC PHW

@On Pedder, Scotts Square
35 Moutarde Kelly Amazone

@Changi Airport
35 Rubis Birkin Ghillie PHW


----------



## Jadeite

fashionistaO said:


> Cassis does look paler under H lighting, you're not the only one noticing this
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the pasture in middle America, where dairy cattles are pampered mores than humans
> 
> 3M Hapi/red/PHW stacked w/ sterling chain d'ancre on the wrist of the technician in white lab coat
> 
> Site manager: H knit tie camel w/ orange trim, MC wallet brown evergrain w/orange trim
> 
> Reception:
> 
> Moutard 30B, Brazil dress sashed, riding pants, SO BLK jumping boots well loved...
> 
> Victoria/35 graphite, matte graphite agenda(gorgeous scales), horn pendant necklace.
> 
> 25B lizard/sanguine/PHW, white fitted shirtdress pima cotton starched collar, sleeve casually rolled w/ an intended peek of the cuffs, Lanvin python flats white n gray.
> 
> Shiny blue abyss 30/square  matching croc BA CDC, sleeveless lace n silk chiffon
> A line top, fitted slim trousers, nude cl simples, Lanvin pearls w/ navy tulle
> 
> 
> Angus farms:
> 
> Hummers equipped w/ Ammo stands, must be used for controlling and rearing the herds??
> Or for shooting practice
> 
> H saddles - very well loved, strewn on the grounds of the stable, queuing to be checked for integrity and function .... loved that^^ ... Would have made a great cover pic had I brought professional grade camera!
> 
> Mini o.m.g.  Barenia Apron w/ initials  my first sighting in action!




Whoa! And where in the world are these places?


----------



## bibichu

Met them when i shop at zara this evening


----------



## audreylita

Etoupe 30 cm lindy

Main Street in the Village of Piermont


----------



## fashionistaO

On the sunny lawn ...

Streaming aromas of grilled veggies, prawns, artisan sausage, sizzling steaks of all selections, decadent dessert spread, fresh lemonade, mojito muddled on request...
Frozen berry statue melts under the  to dispense fresh cold juice.

etoupe 35B worn on the shoulder, white/beige xlg enamel on young mum, chambray top n polka dot shorts, converse w/ twins in tow. Twins in matching polka dot pouf dresses.

White Victoria, Chanel white chain sunnies, Chanel chiffon dress, cc sneakers, white ceramic watch
Male companion casual Chanel RTW: t, blazer, shorts, n espadrilles(H)

Parasol, low side combed chignon held w/ a Picabou, sun kissed skin, flowy changeant dress w/ slight dip in the back, Sophia sandals, white mini Constance!

BA/KC/PHW, MetM tshirt 140 worn as a one shoulder dress, multiple 3M Hapi connected into a belt. Crazy Caleche oxidized bracelet w/ LOVE bracelet, shoes - dunno, she was barefoot on the lawn playing tag 

ps.  

Vintage carre bright pink H circus scarf tied as a head wrap, off shoulder chiffon t and over leger dress 
Vintage carre turquoise grande fonds worn as halter and slim capris, lizard orang orans


----------



## fashionistaO

Definitely stopped by a few farms   



IFFAH said:


> fashionistaO, did you go to a Hermes farm?
> 
> 
> Today's sighting,
> 
> @Liat T.
> 35B Gris T. PHW w/Rouge H Kelly Double Tour GHW & Rouge Casaque CDC PHW
> 
> @On Pedder, Scotts Square
> 35 Moutarde Kelly Amazone
> 
> @Changi Airport
> 35 Rubis Birkin Ghillie PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

Place with lots of green pastures ...  endless 



Jadeite said:


> Whoa! And where in the world are these places?


----------



## Jadeite

fashionistaO said:


> On the sunny lawn ...
> 
> Streaming aromas of grilled veggies, prawns, artisan sausage, sizzling steaks of all selections, decadent dessert spread, fresh lemonade, mojito muddled on request...
> Frozen berry statue melts under the  to dispense fresh cold juice.
> 
> etoupe 35B worn on the shoulder, white/beige xlg enamel on young mum, chambray top n polka dot shorts, converse w/ twins in tow. Twins in matching polka dot pouf dresses.
> 
> White Victoria, Chanel white chain sunnies, Chanel chiffon dress, cc sneakers, white ceramic watch
> Male companion casual Chanel RTW: t, blazer, shorts, n espadrilles(H)
> 
> Parasol, low side combed chignon held w/ a Picabou, sun kissed skin, flowy changeant dress w/ slight dip in the back, Sophia sandals, white mini Constance!
> 
> BA/KC/PHW, MetM tshirt 140 worn as a one shoulder dress, multiple 3M Hapi connected into a belt. Crazy Caleche oxidized bracelet w/ LOVE bracelet, shoes - dunno, she was barefoot on the lawn playing tag
> 
> ps.
> 
> Vintage carre bright pink H circus scarf tied as a head wrap, off shoulder chiffon t and over leger dress
> Vintage carre turquoise grande fonds worn as halter and slim capris, lizard orang orans


 

i dont' know which farm you are at, but this sounds like a Safari! especially with all the delicious food....


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> Definitely stopped by a few farms



I would love to visit there one day just to drool!


----------



## audreylita

Madison Avenue between 61st St. and 94th St.

Not one H bag.

Was there a boycott that no one told me about???


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Madison Avenue between 61st St. and 94th St.
> 
> Not one H bag.
> 
> Was there a boycott that no one told me about???


----------



## JulesB68

Spotted this lovely kelly & owner last week in Barcelona. Was with a group of particularly attractive girls round the pool. DH said they were a hen party; little concerned at just how much attention he was paying them, lol!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> Madison Avenue between 61st St. and 94th St.
> 
> Not one H bag.
> 
> Was there a boycott that no one told me about???



Haha!  

Is it because it rained today?  I only saw one black birkin on Madison today (held backward so couldn't tell if it was fake) and one etoupe GP....


----------



## purselover888

I'd love me some Hermes farms too!!!  



fashionistaO said:


> Cassis does look paler under H lighting, you're not the only one noticing this
> 
> 
> 
> In the middle of the pasture in middle America, where dairy cattles are pampered mores than humans
> 
> 3M Hapi/red/PHW stacked w/ sterling chain d'ancre on the wrist of the technician in white lab coat
> 
> Site manager: H knit tie camel w/ orange trim, MC wallet brown evergrain w/orange trim
> 
> Reception:
> 
> Moutard 30B, Brazil dress sashed, riding pants, SO BLK jumping boots well loved...
> 
> Victoria/35 graphite, matte graphite agenda(gorgeous scales), horn pendant necklace.
> 
> 25B lizard/sanguine/PHW, white fitted shirtdress pima cotton starched collar, sleeve casually rolled w/ an intended peek of the cuffs, Lanvin python flats white n gray.
> 
> Shiny blue abyss 30/square  matching croc BA CDC, sleeveless lace n silk chiffon
> A line top, fitted slim trousers, nude cl simples, Lanvin pearls w/ navy tulle
> 
> 
> Angus farms:
> 
> Hummers equipped w/ Ammo stands, must be used for controlling and rearing the herds??
> Or for shooting practice
> 
> H saddles - very well loved, strewn on the grounds of the stable, queuing to be checked for integrity and function .... loved that^^ ... Would have made a great cover pic had I brought professional grade camera!
> 
> Mini o.m.g.  Barenia Apron w/ initials  my first sighting in action!


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Haha!
> 
> Is it because it rained today?  I only saw one black birkin on Madison today (held backward so couldn't tell if it was fake) and one etoupe GP....



That's just it, it wasn't raining yesterday.  My H bags stayed home today.  Wet weather brings out my Goyards.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> That's just it, it wasn't raining yesterday.  My H bags stayed home today.  Wet weather brings out my Goyards.



Gotcha!  I didn't realize you were posting about yesterday!  Love Goyard for schlepping!


----------



## Julide

JulesB68 said:


> View attachment 1755244
> 
> 
> Spotted this lovely kelly & owner last week in Barcelona. Was with a group of particularly attractive girls round the pool. DH said they were a hen party; little concerned at just how much attention he was paying them, lol!



OOO!! Is this a Lakis or regular kelly? I love this pic!!!


----------



## JulesB68

Julide said:


> OOO!! Is this a Lakis or regular kelly? I love this pic!!!



Thanks Julide! It was a normal kelly but with an amazone strap. Looked fantastic, but then so did she!


----------



## audreylita

86th and Park Ave.

Etoupe evelyn and a potiron JPG.


----------



## loves

China, Chengdu
27 orange Epsom phw BOLIDE cutest bag ever!


----------



## purselover888

Madison/66th:  Orange Picotin PM overstuffed
Fifth/54th:  Iris 35cm Kelly PHW in Togo I think


----------



## tesi

in the 40's today nyc, 35 birkin in capucine/geranium maybe?  saw it from afar, and not a color i own so harder for me to identify correctly.  looked lovely, worn with cl pumps.


----------



## audreylita

Chanel on 57th Street, 35 cm birkin in blue roi? (not up on all the new blues)

On the sidewalk outside of Bergdorf Goodman, 2 adorable Asian girls, arm in arm, one with a black leather garden party and the other with a fabric etoupe garden party.

Inside Bergdorfs, a black clemence kelly with GHW.  She was wearing a pink dress that was a dead on match to the rose tyrien constance I was using.


----------



## springbaby

Saw a black 30 Birkin PHW today at Holt Renfrew here in Vancouver.


----------



## purselover888

Beaumarchais East Hampton:
20 YO Asian girl with Blue Jean 35cm Birkin and hot pink feathery extensions

Pierre's Bridgehampton:
Bleu de Malte 35cm Birkin PHW with sloppy white outfit and diamond Chanel J12
Tall blonde woman with white kelly pochette and white jeans


----------



## Luckydogmom

Black Lindy and 35 BJ B at True Foods in Newport Beach. Darling mom and daughter with the cutest baby girl in tow. Baby wearing Jaccadi navy and white dress with monogrammed bloomers...too cute!


----------



## peggioka

It's raining cats and dogs in beverly hills today.
On my way to the office, I could not help taking these snap pictures through my car:

a very pretty blue jean jypsiere coming out of SAKS






[/IMG]

walking in front of barneys is a black togo 35 B





This one is really cool, in Neiman Marcus, bourgainviller and etoupe 30 club B (thanks for the owner to allow me to take a closeup picture 





[/IMG]

Lots of people in the shoe department at SAKS, today is the first day for the additional discount, this lovely twilly-wrapped white 35 BIRKIN is waiting for shoes:





Orange togo 35 BIRKIN waiting for shoes to try:





A vert olive or etoupe 35 BIRKIN is checking out CL shoes:





But I am more into Giuseppe Zanotti now, and  thanks for my etoupe shoulder garden party to wait for me when I am trying the shoes (with my vert olive epsom silk-in long wallet, chevre havane piccolo, and chevre mysore shocking pink karo peeping through)





hehe, I got a lot of stuff today   thanks for watching!


----------



## IFFAH

:coolpics: peggioka!

15th June 2012,

@ Sephora, Ngee Ann City
Brown Suede Grizzly Toolbox w/Noir Matte Gator CDC GHW

@Club 21 Women, Four Seasons Hotel
30B Naturelle Ostrich w/twillies on handles
35B Etoupe Clemence GHW
35 Etoupe Clemence Kelly PHW
Vermillion Valapraiso MM

@ Lanvin, Hilton Shopping Gallery
35B Orange Togo GHW
Marron D'Inde Eclat Lindy PHW

@Comme des Garcon, Hilton Shopping Gallery
28 Bleu Jean Epsom Kelly PHW w/strap



peggioka said:


> It's raining cats and dogs in beverly hills today.
> On my way to the office, I could not help taking these snap pictures through my car:
> 
> a very pretty blue jean jypsiere coming out of SAKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> walking in front of barneys is a black togo 35 B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is really cool, in Neiman Marcus, bourgainviller and etoupe 30 club B (thanks for the owner to allow me to take a closeup picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> Lots of people in the shoe department at SAKS, today is the first day for the additional discount, this lovely twilly-wrapped white 35 BIRKIN is waiting for shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Orange togo 35 BIRKIN waiting for shoes to try:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A vert olive or etoupe 35 BIRKIN is checking out CL shoes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I am more into Giuseppe Zanotti now, and  thanks for my etoupe shoulder garden party to wait for me when I am trying the shoes (with my vert olive epsom silk-in long wallet, chevre havane piccolo, and chevre mysore shocking pink karo peeping through)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hehe, I got a lot of stuff today   thanks for watching!


----------



## jlxaac

to add on!!!
@taka
Lindy orange
Lindy resin
Kelly Ghillies ( see pic!)


----------



## IFFAH

jlxaac said:


> to add on!!!
> @taka
> Lindy orange
> Lindy resin
> Kelly Ghillies ( see pic!)



This lady looks familiar.


----------



## purselover888

jlxaac said:


> to add on!!!
> @taka
> Lindy orange
> Lindy resin
> Kelly Ghillies ( see pic!)



^^Awesome kelly sighting and pic!!


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> This lady looks familiar.



U can tell by looking at her legs?


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> U can tell by looking at her legs?



Haha! I saw her. You know her?


----------



## bagidiotic

Is it u yourself iffah haha 
Someone took a shot of u lol


----------



## Jadeite

No I don't know the gillies owner though it's an amazing sighting I must say.


----------



## IFFAH

bagidiotic said:


> Is it u yourself iffah haha
> Someone took a shot of u lol



I wish especially the scarf! It's not me, bagidiotic.


----------



## bagidiotic

Just kidding pulling ur legs


----------



## cabochon

IFFAH said:


> This lady looks familiar.


 


Was it someone who's done a ghillie reveal here?


----------



## nycguy

B35CM Gris Ostrich PHW at Bloomingdale's 59th St. here in NYC.


----------



## Jadeite

It doesn't matter if revealed here or not, that mystery adds to the fun of enjoying Hermes.


----------



## jlxaac

IFFAH said:
			
		

> This lady looks familiar.



opps! I guess it was abit rude of me to take a pic without her consent. hehe. Apologies!


----------



## cabochon

You're not showing her face...just an anonymous pair of legs..it is probably OK.


----------



## IFFAH

jlxaac said:


> opps! I guess it was abit rude of me to take a pic without her consent. hehe. Apologies!



jlxaac, no worries dear! Nope, nothing wrong in taking this pic.


----------



## graycat5

Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.


----------



## nguyenp

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



Oh my, that is exquisite and extraordinary, I will never have the guts to wear that! the green is just so beautiful!


----------



## fashionistaO

Passerbys at the park...

Maxi dress in sanguine shade, lalbhai summer silk(bleu w/ yellow border)twisted and draped, MM picotin same sanguine tone as dress, simple t-strap sandals, oversized sunnies sitting w friends chatting over burger feast.  Also spotted, etoupe/jypsiere hanging off the back off the chair, no owner in sight =_="

White asymmetric dress, pale gray cropped cardi, hightops, H stack on wrist, carrying pastries on one side and a pooch in the other arm - orange doggie collar w/ strap. 

Blk/wht striped t and sailor cropped capris, cc flats, hair in high twist, red lipstick, so blk KC waiting for someone^ by the fountain.

Constance élan(Argile?) worn cross body over bow top n jeans, pushing stroller w other moms.  A bolide/RG/PHW hanging off a twin stroller.


----------



## fashionistaO

w.o.w. very french^ thanks for trying to capture it 




graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.


----------



## fashionistaO

oh^ Do tell 




IFFAH said:


> This lady looks familiar.


----------



## Jadeite

that is a great spy pic, graycat!


----------



## martiniandlace

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.


Nice picture and gorgeous bag (my favourite color in the Hermes exotics). This picture reminds me of my kids who routinely say at the sight of my exotic bags or a fur vest..._How many things died to make you happy today, Mom?._  I am incorrigible and unapologetic because I love this stuff.
Here its an Ostrich, a couple of crocodiles, a cow and who knows what else?  The result is stunning!


----------



## purselover888

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



Amazing snap!!


----------



## KellyObsessed

Natural Cleaners, Maple Ontario
Vert Anis Birkin, I think a 35cm?   The leather looked like Clemence.    i was surprised because I never see Birkins outside downtown Toronto.


----------



## PANda_USC

AHH, I saw a 30cm violet chevre birkin with phw downtown today! What a sight!!! DD


----------



## Chestnutty

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



That green Kelly is lovely!
I don't know why but as soon as I saw your pics, the first thing came to my mind was Peter Pan !!! I guess I'm still very young...


----------



## graycat5

martiniandlace said:


> Nice picture and gorgeous bag (my favourite color in the Hermes exotics). This picture reminds me of my kids who routinely say at the sight of my exotic bags or a fur vest..._How many things died to make you happy today, Mom?._  I am incorrigible and unapologetic because I love this stuff.
> *Here its an Ostrich, a couple of crocodiles, a cow and who knows what else?  *The result is stunning!




OMG!  I never thought of it like that, but you're right.  Egad!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Chestnutty said:


> That green Kelly is lovely!
> I don't know why but as soon as I saw your pics, the first thing came to my mind was Peter Pan !!! I guess I'm still very young...



Same with me. That's exactly what I thought when I saw the photo. Maybe it was the green vest and her sleeves.  Just too funny.  It is quite an amazing vest but I wouldn't dare to wear it.


----------



## graycat5

Chestnutty said:


> That green Kelly is lovely!
> I don't know why but as soon as I saw your pics, the first thing came to my mind was Peter Pan !!! I guess I'm still very young...




LOL!  I totally get it.  There was definitely something pixie-ish about the ensemble, albeit a _very_ luxe pixie...


----------



## Lutz

At the exhibition opening of 'The Gift of Time'.  Details: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/happily-surrounded-by-h-751621-10.html#post22185394.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Bergdorfs shoe dept, Black b 35, gold Kelly phw, Constance belt white phw, white & silver clic clac, rusty pink Evelyn, pink 30 b.....

On street in area black b 30, black k 28 ghw, white 35 b ghw in herald sq subway, n train black b that looked like a faux. 

Red evelyn outside Mad Ave store.Not much in mad ave store on the customers but they are getting new stock in 2 weeks!!


----------



## bababebi

Private lunch for 20 in an modern Art Gallery, huge windows overlooking the river. Grilled shrimp, chardonnay, and bitter chocolate soufflé.

It is winter, and crisp and cool with a sunny sky.

35 Birkin Matte croc Nilo Havane PHW, wrapped in swathes of pale beige Loro Piana cashmere, dark brown jumping boots.

40 Birkin Gris T Togo PHW against all black ensemble.

35 Birkin Blue Jean PHW with pale beige broadtail jacket with soft blue Hermes shawl.

30 Birkin Black Togo PHW, all black outfit and with big fluffy black fox stole and high black boots.

28 Kelly Fuchsia shiny porosus croc, grey tailleur, silver grey chinchilla neck scarf, grey lace up Louboutin short booties.


----------



## fashionistaO

Mini wow, every description sounds divine, and you my dear

Loving the broadtail, chinchilla, and the grilled shrimp, and of course the bitter choc soufflé!!!  
Tho the pale beige swathes of LP I'm envisioning may have stollen the show haha...




bababebi said:


> Private lunch for 20 in an modern Art Gallery, huge windows overlooking the river. Grilled shrimp, chardonnay, and bitter chocolate soufflé.
> 
> It is winter, and crisp and cool with a sunny sky.
> 
> 35 Birkin Matte croc Nilo Havane PHW, wrapped in swathes of pale beige Loro Piana cashmere, dark brown jumping boots.
> 
> 40 Birkin Gris T Togo PHW against all black ensemble.
> 
> 35 Birkin Blue Jean PHW with pale beige broadtail jacket with soft blue Hermes shawl.
> 
> 30 Birkin Black Togo PHW, all black outfit and with big fluffy black fox stole and high black boots.
> 
> 28 Kelly Fuchsia shiny porosus croc, grey tailleur, silver grey chinchilla neck scarf, grey lace up Louboutin short booties.


----------



## Jadeite

Chinchilla! 

I'm now inspired to get a bitter chocolate souffle today maybe I might get lucky and spot eye candies too.


----------



## martiniandlace

bababebi said:


> Private lunch for 20 in an modern Art Gallery, huge windows overlooking the river. Grilled shrimp, chardonnay, and bitter chocolate soufflé.
> 
> It is winter, and crisp and cool with a sunny sky.
> 
> 35 Birkin Matte croc Nilo Havane PHW, wrapped in swathes of pale beige Loro Piana cashmere, dark brown jumping boots.
> 
> 40 Birkin Gris T Togo PHW against all black ensemble.
> 
> 35 Birkin Blue Jean PHW with pale beige broadtail jacket with soft blue Hermes shawl.
> 
> 30 Birkin Black Togo PHW, all black outfit and with big fluffy black fox stole and high black boots.
> 
> 28 Kelly Fuchsia shiny porosus croc, grey tailleur, silver grey chinchilla neck scarf, grey lace up Louboutin short booties.


Goodness!!! Delicious life you have!. Mmmmm.....


----------



## fashionistaO

Catered brunch meeting service on H ware, bonsai centerpiece, 28' ceilings, and H gift bags by the door.

Sac Depeche(38?)/in graphite Nilo ... Tom Ford suit, Bespoke shoes
Kelly Depeche/graphite/epsom contrst stitching, SO Matte graphite zip agenda for iPad  ... TFord suit, church's
Steve/graphite/togo ... Prada suit n tie, sleek sneakers
Jige/GM/brique box housed inside a 40B/RH matte gator/permabrass(?) ... CC suit
35B/ghw/indigo/matte croc/ pinstripe peplum suit/ cl simmerissima navy/white heels
30B/Poussiere(?)/matte gator/GHW ... McQueen Lace overlay dress, Zanotti heels, Hermes loop earrings/gold.
White 25B/togo/GHW, gold CDC, Canary/diamond can't miss ring finger&earring set ...  McQueen silk crepe dress, Pearl Nkirkwoods.


----------



## VnSoie

Good gracious...and I was tickled pink to see a black Clic Clac on a pretty young lady at Chipotle this evening.  LOL!


----------



## martiniandlace

fashionistaO said:


> Catered brunch meeting service on H ware, bonsai centerpiece, 28' ceilings, and H gift bags by the door.
> 
> Sac Depeche(38?)/in graphite Nilo ... Tom Ford suit, Bespoke shoes
> Kelly Depeche/graphite/epsom contrst stitching, SO Matte graphite zip agenda for iPad  ... TFord suit, church's
> Steve/graphite/togo ... Prada suit n tie, sleek sneakers
> Jige/GM/brique box housed inside a 40B/RH matte gator/permabrass(?) ... CC suit
> 35B/ghw/indigo/matte croc/ pinstripe peplum suit/ cl simmerissima navy/white heels
> 30B/Poussiere(?)/matte gator/GHW ... McQueen Lace overlay dress, Zanotti heels, Hermes loop earrings/gold.
> White 25B/togo/GHW, gold CDC, Canary/diamond can't miss ring finger&earring set ...  McQueen silk crepe dress, Pearl Nkirkwoods.


Okay...where do you ladies live?. I am moving there!


----------



## fashionistaO

can you tell we love to inject some high fashion into an otherwise impending 80 hour work week starting w/ the Monday Blues 



martiniandlace said:


> Okay...where do you ladies live?. I am moving there!


----------



## bababebi

fashionistaO said:


> Catered brunch meeting service on H ware, bonsai centerpiece, 28' ceilings, and H gift bags by the door.
> 
> Sac Depeche(38?)/in graphite Nilo ... Tom Ford suit, Bespoke shoes
> Kelly Depeche/graphite/epsom contrst stitching, SO Matte graphite zip agenda for iPad  ... TFord suit, church's
> Steve/graphite/togo ... Prada suit n tie, sleek sneakers
> Jige/GM/brique box housed inside a 40B/RH matte gator/permabrass(?) ... CC suit
> 35B/ghw/indigo/matte croc/ pinstripe peplum suit/ cl simmerissima navy/white heels
> 30B/Poussiere(?)/matte gator/GHW ... McQueen Lace overlay dress, Zanotti heels, Hermes loop earrings/gold.
> White 25B/togo/GHW, gold CDC, Canary/diamond can't miss ring finger&earring set ...  McQueen silk crepe dress, Pearl Nkirkwoods.



The *MEN* Hermes sightings are amaaaazing!!!


----------



## Prada_Princess

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



Incredible style - I love it, great spot !


----------



## fashionistaO

By the piers ...

Is there such 'nerdy chic' ... 

Thick rimmed nerd glasses(moscot frames), hair top bunned, porcelain skin, red lips, fifties style fitted pedal pushers, fitted floral bustier w/ peplum over a t, chic = Mykonos DS w/same colored flats.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at King of Prussia: A lady wearing a white dress and an orange Jypsiere.


----------



## Champers21

At Kiliney Coffee.... A very sweet lady in a white top n beige Bermudas with a Lindy- cant make out the colour though


----------



## Champers21

Champers21 said:
			
		

> At Kiliney Coffee.... A very sweet lady in a white top n beige Bermudas with a Lindy- cant make out the colour though



Oh wait another lady just sat down on my left with a soleil Lindy!!! ( now I want one too)  Ahhhh it's raining lindys here!
Plus my own Etoupe Lindy.


----------



## ceci

Champers21 said:
			
		

> At Kiliney Coffee.... A very sweet lady in a white top n beige Bermudas with a Lindy- cant make out the colour though



I think it's Bleu Thalassa. Just like mine ^^


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> By the piers ...
> 
> Is there such 'nerdy chic' ...
> 
> Thick rimmed nerd glasses(moscot frames), hair top bunned, porcelain skin, red lips, fifties style fitted pedal pushers, fitted floral bustier w/ peplum over a t, chic = Mykonos DS w/same colored flats.



Ah Nerdy Chic, how I wish I could pull that off without looking like a fool! I do a pretty decent naughty librarian, but then who doesn't?


----------



## Julide

Champers21 said:


> Oh wait another lady just sat down on my left with a soleil Lindy!!! ( now I want one too)  Ahhhh it's raining lindys here!
> Plus my own Etoupe Lindy.



Wow!! I wish where I got coffee there was that kind of eye candy!!


----------



## Champers21

ceci said:
			
		

> I think it's Bleu Thalassa. Just like mine ^^



Ohhh yes!! It's gorgeous ceci!


----------



## Champers21

Julide said:
			
		

> Wow!! I wish where I got coffee there was that kind of eye candy!!



 there's lots of Hermes eye candy here at Forum. Otw up to my daughter's  class I spotted a shiny blue croc Birkin 35!!! Totally gorgeous!! Drool!


----------



## fashionistaO

Ah...noti, notiI bet u do...peektures...peektures



Julide said:


> Ah Nerdy Chic, how I wish I could pull that off without looking like a fool! I do a pretty decent naughty librarian, but then who doesn't?


----------



## fashionistaO

Great job, no faces lol
I would be afraid to snap away haha



Champers21 said:


> there's lots of Hermes eye candy here at Forum. Otw up to my daughter's  class I spotted a shiny blue croc Birkin 35!!! Totally gorgeous!! Drool!


----------



## Julide

Champers21 said:


> there's lots of Hermes eye candy here at Forum. Otw up to my daughter's  class I spotted a shiny blue croc Birkin 35!!! Totally gorgeous!! Drool!



Nice!!I need to move.



fashionistaO said:


> Ah...noti, notiI bet u do...peektures...peektures



:lolots:This reminds me a of my cousin and her husband. I was staying at there house, we were having breakfast before she went off to work. She had on a pencil skirt and a button up blouse with a chemise underneath. I was teasing her about looking like a naughty librarian and her husband looked her up and down and said "I have some overdue books." Funniest moment ever!:lolots:

Now that I think about it, it would have been a better moment for them, if I wasn't there!!


----------



## Champers21

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Great job, no faces lol
> I would be afraid to snap away haha



Hee everyone was so busy on their phones to notice 
Spotted a GrisT Kelly in the jewelry shop otw to the carpark too!! Total of 3 Lindys, a Birkin n a Kelly


----------



## dp7328

Champers21 said:
			
		

> there's lots of Hermes eye candy here at Forum. Otw up to my daughter's  class I spotted a shiny blue croc Birkin 35!!! Totally gorgeous!! Drool!



Forum is one of my fav place to spot the H candies


----------



## fashionistaO

Haha you were probably invisible^



Julide said:


> Nice!!I need to move.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:This reminds me a of my cousin and her husband. I was staying at there house, we were having breakfast before she went off to work. She had on a pencil skirt and a button up blouse with a chemise underneath. I was teasing her about looking like a naughty librarian and her husband looked her up and down and said "I have some overdue books." Funniest moment ever!:lolots:
> 
> Now that I think about it, it would have been a better moment for them, if I wasn't there!!


----------



## loves

at the mall, 2 GPs within 10minutes

orange canvas GP 
black/toile GP

orange paper bag but i wonder what is inside as there is no H store in my city


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Haha you were probably invisible^



Thank goodness for small favors!!


----------



## km8282

graycat5 said:
			
		

> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most chic creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



I think I saw this woman too, but on a different day. Same croc bag (tho I was further away and thought if was a Birkin). She was wearing black pants, a green jacket, and a green/black turban. Very Jackie O type look. She was with a companion, as well as a man that looked to be a guard who was holding a very large Hermes shopping bag! I wonder if it was the same
Woman! I took photos of her (not uploaded yet) bc she was so incredibly chic.


----------



## purselover888

Julide said:


> Nice!!I need to move.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:This reminds me a of my cousin and her husband. I was staying at there house, we were having breakfast before she went off to work. She had on a pencil skirt and a button up blouse with a chemise underneath. I was teasing her about looking like a naughty librarian and her husband looked her up and down and said "I have some overdue books." Funniest moment ever!:lolots:
> 
> Now that I think about it, it would have been a better moment for them, if I wasn't there!!



  I literally LOL'ed at this.  Your posts are so adorable, Julide.


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> Ah...noti, notiI bet u do...peektures...peektures



:lolots:  I LOL'ed at this too!!  You're funny!!


----------



## Julide

purselover888 said:


> I literally LOL'ed at this.  Your posts are so adorable, Julide.



Thank you!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

We love to laugh in this sub-forum^



purselover888 said:


> :lolots:  I LOL'ed at this too!!  You're funny!!


----------



## audreylita

Harry Winston event at Sunset Beach on Shelter Island. It appeared to be mykonos when I saw it.


----------



## purselover888

Etoupe party in Bridgehampton!

Etoupe 40 cm B w/ PHW
Etoupe 30 cm B w/ PHW
Etoupe 35 cm B w/ GHW 
Etoupe Lindy small size (sorry don't know measurements on Lindy)

And a pretty orange 35 B w/ PHW misfit


----------



## cr1stalangel

Julide said:


> Nice!!I need to move.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:This reminds me a of my cousin and her husband. I was staying at there house, we were having breakfast before she went off to work. She had on a pencil skirt and a button up blouse with a chemise underneath. I was teasing her about looking like a naughty librarian and her husband looked her up and down and said "I have some overdue books." Funniest moment ever!:lolots:
> 
> Now that I think about it, it would have been a better moment for them, if I wasn't there!!



^^   Oh that's just too funny!!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

I think best H sightings in Singapore would be at Louboutin at Taka. Within 1 hour I was in there, I saw at least half dozen H bags, even DH commented on it! Rouge Garance Lindy, Menthe Kelly GHW, Black Togo Kelly GHW, Rose Tyrien B 30, etc etc.  Then DH pointed out something that skipped me: None of them were wearing Loubis... LOL


----------



## LKVMN32

Lovely Black Birkin, at a restaurant featured on Diners Drive Ins and Dives, in Manhattan Beach, CA


----------



## jeshika

Champers21 said:


> Oh wait another lady just sat down on my left with a soleil Lindy!!! ( now I want one too)  Ahhhh it's raining lindys here!
> Plus my own Etoupe Lindy.



soleil lindy?!?!?!?!?!  i would have made a run for it. :giggles:


----------



## hermesdaisuki

At Tokyo narita airport


----------



## Champers21

jeshika said:
			
		

> soleil lindy?!?!?!?!?!  i would have made a run for it. :giggles:



Yeah!!!!solei!!! It's such a gorgeous colour!!! She was having Bf with her son so didn't think it was a good idea to grab n make a run for it


----------



## blingbaby

I saw the most amazing bag in Bangkok, I know it was Hermes, but have no clue what it is called or if it was a SO.  It was chevre with an amazing spine in rouge g.  It looked like a 35 Birkin with ghw, but had a kelly strap that went through what looked like the dogon or herbag hardware and it didn't appear to have a flap.  It was being carried by a guy and he had the whole thing happening, lol, the Rolex, the clothes, but I was thunderstruck by his amazing bag and almost wanted to ask him to let me have a good look.


----------



## audreylita

LKVMN32 said:


> Lovely Black Birkin, at a restaurant featured on Diners Drive Ins and Dives, in Manhattan Beach, CA



From the angle it looks like a gorgeous HAC.


----------



## Eva1991

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.




Oh my!!! She seems so chic and certainly loves exotics!!! Though I love them too, I could never imagine myself wearing a vest (!) made of ostrich/croc/lizard. Too extravagant for me. She looks great nontheless.


----------



## poodlicious

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



Ooh la la!  Truly a "gasp worthy" sighting. That green is lucious!


----------



## fashionistaO

Chameleon eh^
Nice event, especially those wearing their own 




audreylita said:


> Harry Winston event at Sunset Beach on Shelter Island. It appeared to be mykonos when I saw it.


----------



## fashionistaO

can try out all the sizes in etoupe 




purselover888 said:


> Etoupe party in Bridgehampton!
> 
> Etoupe 40 cm B w/ PHW
> Etoupe 30 cm B w/ PHW
> Etoupe 35 cm B w/ GHW
> Etoupe Lindy small size (sorry don't know measurements on Lindy)
> 
> And a pretty orange 35 B w/ PHW misfit


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> can try out all the sizes in etoupe



good idea!  Only if I were as quick thinking as you. :worthy:


----------



## Hermesforlife

Older lady carrying a White 30 B phw on delta flight from Dublin to JFK . Made me rethink the white wearability .
A second lady with green & blue scarf and a white clic clac in silver.


----------



## Jadeite

Singapore airlines flight from Jakarta to Singapore, in business class:

Capucine lindy 34
Gold Lindy 34
Chocolate vibrato Kelly 32
Etain (? Not sure, grey with green undertone) fjord birkin 30
Tri colour SO birkin 30, Gris T, Blue Thalassa and Étoupe 
Parchemin Ostrich 30 (TDF!)
Cognac birkin 30


----------



## fashionistaO

Hope you had some seamless travels!

Saw Etain in clemance @ the boutique and it was gray with green undertones.
Very different in Togo



Jadeite said:


> Singapore airlines flight from Jakarta to Singapore, in business class:
> 
> Capucine lindy 34
> Gold Lindy 34
> Chocolate vibrato Kelly 32
> *Etain (? Not sure, grey with green undertone) fjord birkin 30*
> Tri colour SO birkin 30, Gris T, Blue Thalassa and Étoupe
> Parchemin Ostrich 30 (TDF!)
> Cognac birkin 30


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> Singapore airlines flight from Jakarta to Singapore, in business class:
> 
> Capucine lindy 34
> Gold Lindy 34
> Chocolate vibrato Kelly 32
> Etain (? Not sure, grey with green undertone) fjord birkin 30
> Tri colour SO birkin 30, Gris T, Blue Thalassa and Étoupe
> Parchemin Ostrich 30 (TDF!)
> Cognac birkin 30





fashionistaO said:


> Hope you had some seamless travels!
> 
> Saw Etain in clemance @ the boutique and it was gray with green undertones.
> Very different in Togo



Maybe it was Vert De Gris?I have yet to see Etain in clemance, vs Togo, I would love to see them both IRL.


----------



## fashionistaO

That was my first guess too!!!
But VdG, the gray/green would hv been a few shades darker, I think^



Julide said:


> Maybe it was Vert De Gris?I have yet to see Etain in clemance, vs Togo, I would love to see them both IRL.


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> That was my first guess too!!!
> But VdG, the gray/green would hv been a few shades darker, I think^



You are more than likely right, I just wanted a reason to bring up VdG.Dreaming of owning a bag in this colour!


----------



## fashionistaO

I hope you grab while you can dear, a great neutral for your collection




Julide said:


> You are more than likely right, I just wanted a reason to bring up VdG.Dreaming of owning a bag in this colour!


----------



## periogirl28

At Hermes today visiting my SA 
I spied with my little eyes a Shiny Rose Scheharazade Croc Birkin 30
I believe the owner was also wearing RG n YG Kelly bangles


----------



## bibichu

in Macau Wynn hotel... an Evelyn... with a kelly... with a constance.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today walking around the King of Prussia Mall: a 35 Etoupe Birkin.


----------



## tnw

This afternoon in Carmel, CA, a lovely young lady carrying a Vert Anis JPG Birkin. I haven't seen one in a long while and I happened to have my Vert Anis Birkin as well.


----------



## tesi

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today walking around the King of Prussia Mall: a 35 Etoupe Birkin.



i always miss you my sweetie!  this wasn't me however....


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

periogirl28 said:


> At Hermes today visiting my SA
> I spied with my little eyes a Shiny Rose Scheharazade Croc Birkin 30
> I believe the owner was also wearing RG n YG Kelly bangles



i would have been drooling


----------



## audreylita

At the Armani Ristorante on Fifth Avenue, an usual bolide with red handles and beige and green body.  

At 57th and 5th, a 30 cm potiron birkin with GHW

At Madison and 62nd, a 32 cm potiron kelly getting into a cab.


----------



## Jadeite

periogirl28 said:


> At Hermes today visiting my SA
> I spied with my little eyes a Shiny Rose Scheharazade Croc Birkin 30
> I believe the owner was also wearing RG n YG Kelly bangles



Gosh, a spy pic would be nice. Its one of those colors that take shiny to a new dimension altogether.


----------



## fashionistaO

Early AM : 

28/BBK/GHW on a 5'6, wearing a high ponytailed raven hair, weather friendly linen shift n Tods.
1st male in lite suit - casual shirt, tabbed cuffed shorts, H espadrilles, rolled up zip zap in hand, cigar in the other...
2nd male precision tucked Pima shirt, tie w/ a dimple, suspenders, bespoke trousers n wingtips - 
H, barenia cuff and Terre scent!

Etoupe Victoria in a evenly tanned JP young lady w/ mom and puppy strolling in the shade.


----------



## CalpurniaPeach

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Early AM :
> 
> 28/BBK/GHW on a 5'6, wearing a high ponytailed raven hair, weather friendly linen shift n Tods.
> 1st male in lite suit - casual shirt, tabbed cuffed shorts, H espadrilles, rolled up zip zap in hand, cigar in the other...
> 2nd male precision tucked Pima shirt, tie w/ a dimple, suspenders, bespoke trousers n wingtips -
> H, barenia cuff and Terre scent!
> 
> Etoupe Victoria in a evenly tanned JP young lady w/ mom and puppy strolling in the shade.



Love how you noticed the Terre scent too!!!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> Early AM :
> 
> 28/BBK/GHW on a 5'6, wearing a high ponytailed raven hair, weather friendly linen shift n Tods.
> 1st male in lite suit - casual shirt, tabbed cuffed shorts, H espadrilles, rolled up zip zap in hand, cigar in the other...
> 2nd male precision tucked Pima shirt, tie w/ a dimple, suspenders, bespoke trousers n wingtips -
> H, barenia cuff and Terre scent!
> 
> Etoupe Victoria in a evenly tanned JP young lady w/ mom and puppy strolling in the shade.


Love your sightings!  How come I never see well-dressed men like you...(Looked for the cigar emoticon but couldn't find it.)

East Hampton Point:  Vert anis togo birkin 25cm w/ PHW.    I LOVE this color which I've never seen IRL before.  Is this still available?  I'm going to guess not.....

Also, surprisingly 25cm looked quite cute on a not-so-slender lady.....


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> At the Armani Ristorante on Fifth Avenue, an usual bolide with red handles and beige and green body.
> 
> At 57th and 5th, a 30 cm potiron birkin with GHW
> 
> At Madison and 62nd, a 32 cm potiron kelly getting into a cab.



I would love to see potiron IRL.  Do you see this color more than orange in NYC?  I expected to see alot more orange this summer than I have....


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> I would love to see potiron IRL.  Do you see this color more than orange in NYC?  I expected to see alot more orange this summer than I have....



Don't see as much orange or potiron these days as in the past.  It was very bizarre to see two potiron bags in one day!


----------



## periogirl28

Jadeite said:


> Gosh, a spy pic would be nice. Its one of those colors that take shiny to a new dimension altogether.



Yes it's really SHINY! And I could not take a pic. Owner and bag was less than 1 meter from me. Too obvious.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Don't see as much orange or potiron these days as in the past.  It was very bizarre to see two potiron bags in one day!



Potiron -- my grail bag -- has not been available for bags for a couple of years at least.  I am patiently waiting.....


----------



## Madam Bijoux

tesi said:


> i always miss you my sweetie! this wasn't me however....


 
Sorry we missed each other again.


----------



## nycguy

I was at Bloomingdale's in NYC and was admiring this lady's outfit and B while trying to get cell service. After a few minutes, she looked at me and said "You look very well put together. I love the way you look." Haha! I said thank you and asked about the leather of her bag. She said she thought it was deer skin?? It almost looked like a mix between a leather and a lizard skin the way it comes together in the middle. I didn't get a very good angle to see it properly.


----------



## sydspy

nycguy said:


> I was at Bloomingdale's in NYC and was admiring this lady's outfit and B while trying to get cell service. After a few minutes, she looked at me and said "You look very well put together. I love the way you look." Haha! I said thank you and asked about the leather of her bag. She said she thought it was deer skin?? It almost looked like a mix between a leather and a lizard skin the way it comes together in the middle. I didn't get a very good angle to see it properly.



love love a wildlife sightings with pictures........thanks for your time taking a picture and posting here.........It could be a chevre birkin.........


----------



## sydspy

wow wow...........a H loving family.........very nice indeed...........(this is a pic taken from a few posts back , I am just admiring the family)......


----------



## sydspy

on Rodeo Drive , LA  ..........a few weeks ago........

A 34cm Gold Lindy .......and the lady also has a black Kelly Dog on........if she is on TPF, she will know who I am now..........he he he.......


----------



## audreylita

nycguy said:


> I was at Bloomingdale's in NYC and was admiring this lady's outfit and B while trying to get cell service. After a few minutes, she looked at me and said "You look very well put together. I love the way you look." Haha! I said thank you and *asked about the leather of her bag. She said she thought it was deer skin*?? It almost looked like a mix between a leather and a lizard skin the way it comes together in the middle. I didn't get a very good angle to see it properly.



Whenever I've asked a stranger about the leather of their bag, I've gotten an answer like that.  And with the color as well.  Most people have no clue exactly what they've got, only us loons here who seem to know the skins and color names to the nth degree.  Even some SA's don't know these things, Bal Harbour comes to mind as being a bit clueless.  I'm hoping that changes when Dan goes down to take over in August.


----------



## Machick333

Spotted at Sherway GArdens (Toronto) Evelyn GM in Black. I was so excited for my first post on this thread, that i got a picture of my feet instead of the bag Need to work on my Paparazzi skills


----------



## serene

audreylita said:


> Whenever I've asked a stranger about the leather of their bag, I've gotten an answer like that.  And with the color as well.  Most people have no clue exactly what they've got, only us loons here who seem to know the skins and color names to the nth degree.  Even some SA's don't know these things, Bal Harbour comes to mind as being a bit clueless.  I'm hoping that changes when Dan goes down to take over in August.



yeah loonies for sure  I've asked two women about the size of their birkin and neither of them was able to say anything. But on one time there was two other women with their kellys and they joined the conversation telling their view of the size  the owner of that birkin just shaked her head saying "could be, could be"


----------



## lil_fashionista

Sunday at Chanel store inside Holt Renfew Bloor Street, Electric Blue Candy Birkin. Couldn't get a pic since the store was packed.


----------



## czienkosky

Yesterday, Neiman Marcus, Dallas - black 35 b, box ghw


----------



## IFFAH

periogirl28 said:


> At Hermes today visiting my SA
> I spied with my little eyes a Shiny Rose Scheharazade Croc Birkin 30
> I believe the owner was also wearing RG n YG Kelly bangles



I was excited to see a wildlife recently only to realize it's not Hermes upon closer inspection.

At Wisma Atria today,
30 Vert Bengale Swift Lindy (rare sighting and nice to see VB back in action!)

30 Fauve Ghillie Birkin (again, )

At Ngee Ann,
Menthe Cabag
Orange Herbag
30 Bordeaux Shiny Poro. Croc B GHW

At Harbourfront Centre (the new Hermes sighting area if you're lucky, a central area for many working professionals),

Orange Epsom Mini-Plume w/Twilly
Orange Clic-Clac and Noir CDC GHW (owner was queuing up for a Hainan Chicken Rice @Foodcour. In her furry Chanel-ish chewbacca boots.

A few days ago, saw socialite, Dewi Lim? from far @Molecule, Orchard Central Shopping Mall with her Ebene Birkin GHW.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> Whenever I've asked a stranger about the leather of their bag, I've gotten an answer like that.  And with the color as well.  Most people have no clue exactly what they've got, only us loons here who seem to know the skins and color names to the nth degree.  Even some SA's don't know these things, Bal Harbour comes to mind as being a bit clueless.  I'm hoping that changes when Dan goes down to take over in August.



You're so right about the TPF loons.  We know the specs but yet some of us never have the lucky chance to get exactly what we want while the clueless bunch are offered the best colors and leather.  Go figure !


----------



## audreylita

57th and Fifth Avenue;
 35 cm birkin in gris with GHW

57th and Madison Avenue;
 Black garden party, fabric and leather
 Bolide in a beige color, was driving too fast to see clearly



Of note is that there were very few H bags around today in an area that is usually chock full of them.  And there were more Chanel bags than I've seen in a very long time.  A lot!


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> I was excited to see a wildlife recently only to realize it's not Hermes upon closer inspection.
> 
> At Wisma Atria today,
> 30 Vert Bengale Swift Lindy (rare sighting and nice to see VB back in action!)
> 
> 30 Fauve Ghillie Birkin (again, )
> 
> At Ngee Ann,
> Menthe Cabag
> Orange Herbag
> 30 Bordeaux Shiny Poro. Croc B GHW
> 
> At Harbourfront Centre (the new Hermes sighting area if you're lucky, a central area for many working professionals),
> 
> Orange Epsom Mini-Plume w/Twilly
> Orange Clic-Clac and Noir CDC GHW (owner was queuing up for a Hainan Chicken Rice @Foodcour. In her furry Chanel-ish chewbacca boots.
> 
> A few days ago, saw socialite, Dewi Lim? from far @Molecule, Orchard Central Shopping Mall with her Ebene Birkin GHW.


 

whoa whoa IFFAH, you're everywhere! Quite a distance from the usual Orchard road to Harbourfront.

dang I wished I saw a vert bengale Lindy. I have a thing for greens now.


----------



## Jadeite

IFFAH said:


> At Harbourfront Centre (the new Hermes sighting area if you're lucky, a central area for many working professionals),
> 
> Orange Epsom Mini-Plume w/Twilly
> Orange Clic-Clac and Noir CDC GHW *(owner was queuing up for a Hainan Chicken Rice @Foodcour. In her furry Chanel-ish chewbacca boots.*


 

OMG!!! think i've seen this woman before. You can't miss her ...furry chewbacca boots is a dead giveaway, alongside with her colourful green/purple hair and multiple tatoos.


----------



## fashionistaO

to clueless 'cept us loons 

Great paparazzi on the H, *nycguy!*



audreylita said:


> Whenever I've asked a stranger about the leather of their bag, I've gotten an answer like that.  And with the color as well.  Most people have no clue exactly what they've got, only us loons here who seem to know the skins and color names to the nth degree.  Even some SA's don't know these things, Bal Harbour comes to mind as being a bit clueless.  I'm hoping that changes when Dan goes down to take over in August.


----------



## peggioka

just finished a fun europe trip.  At the fortnam and mason department store in london, while having afternoon tea, I spotted this lovely gold 37cm bolide with a music charm with a Japanese lady:






in paris, the chic parisienne from the rive gauche store of general epicure carried a shoulder birkin to do grocery shopping:





in paris, a tpm bleu paon evelyne (me) stolling along a gallery passage:





finally, some eye candies from the FSH mother store 













Thanks for viewing


----------



## gymangel812

peggioka said:


> just finished a fun europe trip.  At the fortnam and mason department store in london, while having afternoon tea, I spotted this lovely gold 37cm bolide with a music charm with a Japanese lady:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in paris, the chic parisienne from the rive gauche store of general epicure carried a shoulder birkin to do grocery shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in paris, a tpm bleu paon evelyne (me) stolling along a gallery passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, some eye candies from the FSH mother store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing


omg those vert emeraude croc Bs

i've seen some great bags while traveling on the west coast (all Bs, no kellys!):
- orange ostrich with ghw
- brown matte croc (so drool worthy)
- a few black ones
- orange w/ ghw
- blue jean b30
...and some more i can't remember lol


----------



## bibichu

Bolide 35 @festival walk hk




I like it so floppy!


----------



## Jadeite

ahhh the vert croc displays.


----------



## bag-gage

Omg, a croc Picotin. What an indulgence!


----------



## christymarie340

I finally had a sighting!! Saturday night @ The Black Bass:

32 retourne parchment Kelly w/ghw


----------



## purselover888

Bridgehampton
White Kelly Pochette swift w/ PHW
Another Etoupe 35 B + a fake gold one too  
Gold oran sandals

Main St., East Hampton  
Orange GP MM 
Bourgainville GP MM


----------



## Notorious Pink

Oh my gosh, I spotted a beautiful etoupe B on an older lady, very casually dressed, while leaving my dry cleaners. I literally took a double take. 
My impression was that it was a gift from someone who loves her very much.


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Bridgehampton
> White Kelly Pochette swift w/ PHW
> Another Etoupe 35 B + a *fake* gold one too
> Gold oran sandals
> 
> Main St., East Hampton
> Orange GP MM
> Bourgainville GP MM



I saw an astounding number of fake birkins and kellys out there.


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> I saw an astounding number of fake birkins and kellys out there.



OMG, Audreylita.  What is the point!  They walk in with such an attitude, and then when they see authentic H, they immediately turn the fake B inside out.  Why bring that kind of stress on yourself!


----------



## Millicat

They're just 'wannabee's'


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> OMG, Audreylita.  What is the point!  They walk in with such an attitude, and then when they see authentic H, they immediately turn the fake B inside out.  Why bring that kind of stress on yourself!



No they actually made a point of making sure the bag was shown, and right next to mine.  Either they didn't know they had a knock off or else they didn't think anyone else would notice.  

Duh!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> No they actually made a point of making sure the bag was shown, and right next to mine.  Either they didn't know they had a knock off or else they didn't think anyone else would notice.
> 
> Duh!



OMG!  Haven't encountered that!  Maybe they've never seen an authentic, and think YOU have the fake :lolots:


----------



## fashionistaO

LOL, same same for wrist bling and finger adornments, but the bags takes first place... I don't get that self inflicting stress either...

early AM...

Ombre Kelly wallet being whipped out of rubis/rt candy B/30 to pay for munchies
Orange doggie collar on a Maltese in a stroller ... So cute^
Parme 30 and owner in shirt, belt, city shorts swooshed by chasing a taxi





purselover888 said:


> OMG, Audreylita.  What is the point!  They walk in with such an attitude, and then when they see authentic H, they immediately turn the fake B inside out.  Why bring that kind of stress on yourself!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> LOL, same same for wrist bling and finger adornments, but the bags takes first place... I don't get that self inflicting stress either...
> 
> early AM...
> 
> Ombre Kelly wallet being whipped out of rubis/rt candy B/30 to pay for munchies
> Orange doggie collar on a Maltese in a stroller ... So cute^
> Parme 30 and owner in shirt, belt, city shorts swooshed by chasing a taxi



Love ombre!  Now I'll have to look for the pup collars.


----------



## dolphingirl

audreylita said:


> I saw an astounding number of fake birkins and kellys out there.


----------



## dolphingirl

purselover888 said:


> omg, audreylita.  What is the point!  They walk in with such an attitude, and then when they see authentic h, they immediately turn the fake b inside out.  Why bring that kind of stress on yourself!




ita!


----------



## dolphingirl

peggioka said:


> just finished a fun europe trip.  At the fortnam and mason department store in london, while having afternoon tea, I spotted this lovely gold 37cm bolide with a music charm with a Japanese lady:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in paris, the chic parisienne from the rive gauche store of general epicure carried a shoulder birkin to do grocery shopping:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in paris, a tpm bleu paon evelyne (me) stolling along a gallery passage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finally, some eye candies from the FSH mother store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for viewing



Thank you for sharing.  Very very nice pictures!


----------



## mustangsammy

At last, my first H spotting in the wild! 

Yesterday during Al Green concert @ Rodney Strong Vineyards- A gorgeous silk 90cm scarf (sorry, not sure the name of the design) on a beautiful older woman.


----------



## fashionistaO

mayhaps a wardrobe of colors and leathers :giggles:




purselover888 said:


> Love ombre!  Now I'll have to look for the pup collars.


----------



## bibichu

sorry for not being able to give detail of color... hope u still enjoy the eye candy...


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I wish I could have taken a closer picture but the security at the MET was eyeing me the whole time b/c of my iphone. LOVE THIS Blue CROC K28 on this lady!! Wasnt sure if it's bleu brighton though. anyway...KELLY ROCKS!!!


----------



## Julide

I love the pictures!!Thank you brave tPFers for taking them!!!


----------



## audreylita

hermesdaisuki said:


> I wish I could have taken a closer picture but the security at the MET was eyeing me the whole time b/c of my iphone. LOVE THIS Blue CROC K28 on this lady!! Wasnt sure if it's bleu brighton though. anyway...KELLY ROCKS!!!



I was just at the MET and there was no way I could have taken my phone out without security seeing it.  Amazing that you got this shot!


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> OMG!!! think i've seen this woman before. You can't miss her ...furry chewbacca boots is a dead giveaway, alongside with her colourful green/purple hair and multiple tatoos.



Lol! Totally similar description. She always seem to have a few Hs on her.

Again @same place, Harbourfront, hawker centre,
Bleu Electrique CDC PHW

Vivocity,
Etoupe All-Leather Garden Party
Iris Bolide

St Regis,
35 Bleu Thalassa Boxcalf Vibrato Birkin GHW
35 Celeste Epsom Kelly PHW

Twelve Cupcakes, Millenia Walk
Etoupe/Argile Kelly Ghillie

A few days ago @same hawker centre,
Orange Croc Plume Elan with a discontinued design twilly (forgot the name)


----------



## hermesdaisuki

audreylita said:
			
		

> I was just at the MET and there was no way I could have taken my phone out without security seeing it.  Amazing that you got this shot!



Right? It was really hard! But for the love of Kelly, I did it! Lol...hope you had a wonderful time at Met as usual. &#128522;


----------



## audreylita

hermesdaisuki said:


> Right? It was really hard! But for the love of Kelly, I did it! Lol...*hope you had a wonderful time at Met *as usual. &#128522;




Went to see the Prada and Schiapearelli exhibit.  Amazing!!!

http://www.metmuseum.org/impossibleconversations/


----------



## saucyinterloper

hermesdaisuki said:


> I wish I could have taken a closer picture but the security at the MET was eyeing me the whole time b/c of my iphone. LOVE THIS Blue CROC K28 on this lady!! Wasnt sure if it's bleu brighton though. anyway...KELLY ROCKS!!!



Wonderful shot! It would be funny if she was on tpf and saw this post  And now you made me miss the MET too...


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> I was just at the MET and there was no way I could have taken my phone out without security seeing it.  Amazing that you got this shot!



I'm amazed at that photo, I was there at the MET yesterday during the storm but missed seeing that lady, too bad. You have guts, I'm scared to take photos there...


----------



## PANda_USC

Love these spy pics!!


----------



## purselover888

OMG OMG OMG one of the cutest bags I've ever seen IRL

Bridgehampton
25cm potiron B in togo PHW


----------



## Codygirl

purselover888 said:


> OMG OMG OMG one of the cutest bags I've ever seen IRL
> 
> Bridgehampton
> 25cm potiron B in togo PHW



OMG.....I wanna be in Bridgehampton! My fav town!
I am sure the bag was GORG


----------



## fashionistaO

great sighting - YAY!!!  You and I need a 25 



purselover888 said:


> OMG OMG OMG one of the cutest bags I've ever seen IRL
> 
> Bridgehampton
> 25cm potiron B in togo PHW


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> great sighting - YAY!!!  You and I need a 25



The list keeps getting longer and longer.  You and I will be on this forum until we are 100.  It will take me that long to get what you currently have.


----------



## fashionistaO

To the many H's - *H*ealth, *H*ermes, *H*appines, AND more *H*ermes *h*urled atchya :giggles:



purselover888 said:


> The list keeps getting longer and longer.  You and I will be on this forum until we are 100.  It will take me that long to get what you currently have.


----------



## Dark Ennui

My first wildlife sighting that I documented. lol  I snapped this quick shot at a stoplight on the UES in NYC maybe a week or more ago.  I finally got around to uploading it.  Is this any of you lovely ladies here on tPF?


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Sorry for the photo quality.. They were walking 
Seen at MBS two ladies 30cm gold and 35cm etoupe (i think)


----------



## sydspy

ooh lovely spy shots.........love love the sightings with the pics.........I love this thread even more than those celeb with Hermes threads..........


----------



## bibichu

Pink kelly sellier28




A guy carrying a graphite lindy30 for his wife


----------



## thimp

bibichu said:
			
		

> Pink kelly sellier25
> 
> A guy carrying a graphite lindy30 for his wife



Lol! How cute is that man!


----------



## Princess D

bibichu said:
			
		

> Pink kelly sellier25
> 
> A guy carrying a graphite lindy30 for his wife



You from Macau?  I recognize the street in the second pic


----------



## sydspy

Princess D said:


> You from Macau?  I recognize the street in the second pic



I was gonna comment the same ..........beauty paving in Macau.......


----------



## bibichu

Princess D said:


> You from Macau? I recognize the street in the second pic


 
i live in Hong Kong... just travelling to Macau to see a show so u must be from Macau


----------



## ferocia_coutura

bibichu said:
			
		

> Pink kelly sellier28
> 
> A guy carrying a graphite lindy30 for his wife



That guy is so cute..


----------



## ferocia_coutura

I took this photo last spring along rodeo drive..lady carrying 35cm orange Togo I think..


----------



## apisss

Saw these in Sydney....


----------



## sydspy

ooh love love this thread more and more each day with these spy pics............


----------



## Halothane

Nice phoo! The bag birkin is in white contrast stitch!! Lovely and stunning 



apisss said:


> Saw these in Sydney....


----------



## IceEarl

Early this month in Paris


----------



## MargotChanning

Saw a very elegant lady in Saks Sunday evening with an orange swift 35 Birkin ::swoon:: absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## IceEarl

These were taken a few months back 

At Singapore Changi Airport





In a Shopping mall


----------



## sydspy

well done ...........*IceEarl*.........love love all the pics...........


----------



## hermesdaisuki

*Lovely photos everyone!!! *I saw so many hermes bags today at manolo boutique sale. Only managed to take these two photos though...


----------



## fashionistaO

LoL, you are the quickest acquisitionist dear, :worthy: taking notes :worthy:




purselover888 said:


> The list keeps getting longer and longer.  You and I will be on this forum until we are 100.  It will take me that long to get what you currently have.


----------



## fashionistaO

I want to see the shoes you bought, besides, what H were you carrying?



hermesdaisuki said:


> *Lovely photos everyone!!! *I saw so many hermes bags today at manolo boutique sale. Only managed to take these two photos though...


----------



## hermesdaisuki

fashionistaO said:


> I want to see the shoes you bought, besides, what H were you carrying?



lol..fashionistaO, I thought my job was done after posting the spy pictures.

alright, I went there with my bleu paon!  as for shoes, only got one pair of loafers on sale. other sale styles were either not available in my size, or not flattering on my feet! So I bought a pair that is stunning to my eyes at full price (picture doesn't do her justice, you will see later)...sigh...

After 30min at Manolo's, I walked to nearby bergdorf and got one cute dior dress and two more pair of shoes..I will reveal them on "non-hermes" thread *just for you, my dear*


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at the King of Prussia Mall: A gold 32 ostrich Kelly, GHW and a 32 Tosca Kelly, GHW.


----------



## fashionistaO

bleu paon  I love shoes and will buy mulitples of same design, just dif colors 




hermesdaisuki said:


> lol..fashionistaO, I thought my job was done after posting the spy pictures.
> 
> alright, I went there with my bleu paon!  as for shoes, only got one pair of loafers on sale. other sale styles were either not available in my size, or not flattering on my feet! So I bought a pair that is stunning to my eyes at full price (picture doesn't do her justice, you will see later)...sigh...
> 
> After 30min at Manolo's, I walked to nearby bergdorf and got one cute dior dress and two more pair of shoes..I will reveal them on "non-hermes" thread *just for you, my dear*


----------



## hermesdaisuki

fashionistaO said:


> bleu paon  I love shoes and will *buy mulitples of same design, just dif colors*



lol...we seem to have the same shopping habit!!!  I posted a quick picture of bleu paon in my summer reveal thread. not a good picture, but that's the only one i managed to take today!! ha ha ha...wish you a good week. don't overload yourself with meetings though!!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Apologize she was walking fast.. Took this photo at Asia Square singapore. She is carrying 30cm croc phw


----------



## ferocia_coutura

I took this at T2 singapore changi airport, guy carrying travel kelly in sanguine phw. Sorry photo a bit blur..


----------



## fashionistaO

Yes, we do! Will go search for your BP^

Thank you dear, more happy shopping for you too 




hermesdaisuki said:


> lol...we seem to have the same shopping habit!!!  I posted a quick picture of bleu paon in my summer reveal thread. not a good picture, but that's the only one i managed to take today!! ha ha ha...wish you a good week. don't overload yourself with meetings though!!


----------



## audreylita

Gris PM picotin.  Piermont, NY  Owner knew the name of the bag but had no clue as to the color.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

ferocia_coutura said:


> Apologize she was walking fast.. Took this photo at Asia Square singapore. She is carrying 30cm croc phw
> 
> View attachment 1805286



lovely spy photo, ferocia_coutura!!!


----------



## Jadeite

ferocia_coutura said:


> I took this photo last spring along rodeo drive..lady carrying 35cm orange Togo I think..
> 
> View attachment 1804634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804637





apisss said:


> Saw these in Sydney....




great spy pics!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Thanks jadeite and hermesdaisuki


----------



## sydspy

*hemesdaisuki* and *ferocia_coutura*................well done and thanks for the spy pics..........


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Lady taking mrt in orange 30cm phw birkin..


----------



## lovely64

apisss said:


> Saw these in Sydney....


 Wow, beautiful!


----------



## lovely64

ferocia_coutura said:


> I took this photo last spring along rodeo drive..lady carrying 35cm orange Togo I think..
> 
> View attachment 1804634
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1804637


 I don´t think this is authentic. Thanks for the pic anyway!


----------



## IFFAH

ferocia_coutura said:


> Lady taking mrt in orange 30cm phw birkin..
> 
> View attachment 1806336



Is this Newton or Novena Mrt? Great pics, ferocia_coutura and hermesdaisuki!

Yest @ Harbourfront,
Sanguine Bolide (pretty! owner in sanguine-violet printed dress)


----------



## ferocia_coutura

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Is this Newton or Novena Mrt? Great pics, ferocia_coutura and hermesdaisuki!
> 
> Yest @ Harbourfront,
> Sanguine Bolide (pretty! owner in sanguine-violet printed dress)



I cant remember but yes its along the red line IFFAH


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ferocia_coutura said:


> Lady taking mrt in orange 30cm phw birkin..
> 
> View attachment 1806336



Thanks for these spy photos.  Be careful not to get caught ! I can't turn off the snap sound on my iPhone so I've been quite chicken in snapping any sightings.


----------



## sydspy

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for these spy photos.  Be careful not to get caught ! I can't turn off the snap sound on my iPhone so I've been quite chicken in snapping any sightings.



neither can I ..........but I still snap away............. it's kinda exciting.........


----------



## cuppy

ferocia_coutura said:
			
		

> I cant remember but yes its along the red line IFFAH



I think it looks like toa payoh? cos of the background tiles is yellow ... novena is green and newton Is blue if I remembered it correctly ...


----------



## ferocia_coutura

cuppy said:
			
		

> I think it looks like toa payoh? cos of the background tiles is yellow ... novena is green and newton Is blue if I remembered it correctly ...



Yes u r right.. I remember now.. Its in toa payoh..


----------



## ferocia_coutura

sydspy said:
			
		

> neither can I ..........but I still snap away............. it's kinda exciting.........



Mine doeant have click or sound if silent mode. Im using iphone and just sharing my settings here


----------



## ferocia_coutura

This afternoon at orchard.. Lady drawing money.. Im also drawing money, i thought i took a quick snap of her bag  35cm phw.. Is this etoupe?


----------



## lulilu

^^^not etoupe.  looks like parchmein.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ferocia_coutura said:
			
		

> This afternoon at orchard.. Lady drawing money.. Im also drawing money, i thought i took a quick snap of her bag  35cm phw.. Is this etoupe?



Hahaha I must be dyslexic! I read drawing "monkey" the first time around. Was wondering if it's a euphemism for something :0P

And no, it's lighter than Etoupe


----------



## PANda_USC

Maybe it was gris perle or gris tourterelle?

I was at Bella Vita and I saw a Capucine Bolide, and a 35cm bleu electrique epsom birkin.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

At an Ikebana association high tea today: 

orange 32K retourne PHW
black 35B GHW
black croc 30B PHW 
brown 30B PHW (friend's)
Jige Élan in Kiwi (mine)


----------



## IFFAH

This evening @Front Row, Raffles Hotel

A stylish Japanese lady with her adult son. Probably in her late 40s rocking a Hermes Barenia Kelly Double Tour with Hermes Lock. In her denim shirt, jeans, backpack and short hairdo.

Near Raffles Hotel @Raffles City, another lady in short-hair wearing denim overalls with grey tee and rocking her Micro Bougainvillea Constance PHW.

Finally @InterContinental Hotel, young couple. Girlfriend is wearing a Black Rivale PHW, in her white vest-type dress made in white satin-type (luv her dress) and cool ankle black boots; pretty unique, not the usual black boots type.

I luv these 3 sightings! It goes to show personal individual style + cool-ness can go hand-in-hand with Hermes. Sorry, no pic.


----------



## Jadeite

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for these spy photos. Be careful not to get caught ! I can't turn off the snap sound on my iPhone so I've been quite chicken in snapping any sightings.


 


sydspy said:


> neither can I ..........but I still snap away............. it's kinda exciting.........


 

yah i have the same problem with my current iphone, can't turn off the snap sound even on silent mode. My previous iphone i was able to do it. makes taking spy pics so hard now...


----------



## ferocia_coutura

IFFAH said:
			
		

> This evening @Front Row, Raffles Hotel
> 
> A stylish Japanese lady with her adult son. Probably in her late 40s rocking a Hermes Barenia Kelly Double Tour with Hermes Lock. In her denim shirt, jeans, backpack and short hairdo.
> 
> Near Raffles Hotel @Raffles City, another lady in short-hair wearing denim overalls with grey tee and rocking her Micro Bougainvillea Constance PHW.
> 
> Finally @InterContinental Hotel, young couple. Girlfriend is wearing a Black Rivale PHW, in her white vest-type dress made in white satin-type (luv her dress) and cool ankle black boots; pretty unique, not the usual black boots type.
> 
> I luv these 3 sightings! It goes to show personal individual style + cool-ness can go hand-in-hand with Hermes. Sorry, no pic.



I really love your sightings IFFAH, your report is so comprehensive and you entice my imagination indeed.


----------



## Millicat

I agree about the details Ferocia, IFFAH's a veritable super-sleuth


----------



## ESQ.

this thread is awesome!!


----------



## ESQ.

Dark Ennui said:


> My first wildlife sighting that I documented. lol  I snapped this quick shot at a stoplight on the UES in NYC maybe a week or more ago.  I finally got around to uploading it.  Is this any of you lovely ladies here on tPF?



love it!! is this the GM3? adjustable strap right?


----------



## **Chanel**

ferocia_coutura said:


> This afternoon at orchard.. Lady drawing money.. Im also drawing money, i thought i took a quick snap of her bag  35cm phw.. Is this etoupe?
> 
> View attachment 1807248



Nice picture! The color looks like Gris T. to me. I have a Gris T. B myself and it looks a lot like this color .


----------



## audreylita

Chanel on 57th Street:
35 cm black shiny crocodile birkin PHW

Leather Spa on W. 55th:
Electric vert green large evelyn (don't know the name of the color)


----------



## Champers21

This morning at Dome Paragon
A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26


----------



## tabasc0

Champers21 said:


> This morning at Dome Paragon
> A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26



What a stunning piece you have!


----------



## Jadeite

there's a dome at paragon? too early to be out on orchard road this early in the morning.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Jadeite said:
			
		

> there's a dome at paragon? too early to be out on orchard road this early in the morning.



I think there is 3rd or 4th in think...


----------



## IFFAH

Champers21,  your Sanguine Matte Gator Lindy!




ferocia_coutura said:


> I really love your sightings IFFAH, your report is so comprehensive and you entice my imagination indeed.



 You have amazing sightings too, ferocia-coutura!  I like looking at what one's wear with their Hermes more often nowadays than the H pieces itself.

Like this one, it was weeks ago and this lady was wearing a hot pink dress with Rose Gold Farandole Necklace, Cartier Love in Gold and IWC Watch in GHW with stunning high heels. She was only carrying a non-H wallet probably due to lunch hour @Wisma Atria, maybe working in Orchard on weekday. Simple but the ghw jewellery pieces stood out against the hot pink.



Millicat said:


> I agree about the details Ferocia, IFFAH's a veritable super-sleuth



Haha!


----------



## loves

Champers21 said:


> This morning at Dome Paragon
> A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26



your sanguine croc is stunning!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sigh, you guys are lucky! i keep my eyes peeled but all i have seen was a terrible fake blue paon-esque B.


----------



## Champers21

tabasc0 said:
			
		

> What a stunning piece you have!



Thank you Tabasco


----------



## Champers21

ferocia_coutura said:
			
		

> I think there is 3rd or 4th in think...



4th floor


----------



## Champers21

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Champers21,  your Sanguine Matte Gator Lindy!
> 
> You have amazing sightings too, ferocia-coutura!  I like looking at what one's wear with their Hermes more often nowadays than the H pieces itself.
> 
> Like this one, it was weeks ago and this lady was wearing a hot pink dress with Rose Gold Farandole Necklace, Cartier Love in Gold and IWC Watch in GHW with stunning high heels. She was only carrying a non-H wallet probably due to lunch hour @Wisma Atria, maybe working in Orchard on weekday. Simple but the ghw jewellery pieces stood out against the hot pink.
> 
> Haha!



Thank you IFFAH!!
I love all yr posts in the Asians n Hermes thread


----------



## Champers21

loves said:
			
		

> your sanguine croc is stunning!



Thank you do much loves


----------



## gymangel812

LamborghiniGirl said:


> sigh, you guys are lucky! i keep my eyes peeled but all i have seen was a terrible fake blue paon-esque B.



I've only ever seen one birkin (or any h bag) in my city ever (plus one awful fake) ask done creek bad. I'm jealous of all these awesome sightings.


----------



## Millicat

Champers21 said:


> This morning at Dome Paragon
> A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26


 
*Love* your Lindy


----------



## purselover888

Kiddie Lunch Zoo (a.k.a. Serafina EH)

White Togo 35cm Birkin w/ GHW 
Orange pico PM
Gold Evelyn MM
Blue Jean Evelyn MM


----------



## fashionistaO

O.M.G. sanguine is beautiful in matte croc, love these scales^



Champers21 said:


> This morning at Dome Paragon
> A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Nice pix everyone. Came to met again today and saw this lady on my way out. Perhaps it's the rainy weather, no other h bags were in sight today. .thought I should share...etain swift toolbox


----------



## Champers21

Millicat said:
			
		

> Love your Lindy



Thanks Milicat


----------



## Champers21

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> O.M.G. sanguine is beautiful in matte croc, love these scales^



Thank you fashionista!!!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Yesterday orchard takashimaya was walking behind her. apologize image slightly blur.. 














35cm phw orange birkin


----------



## Champers21

Spotted an interesting black with white contrast stitching Birkin on a lady going up the escalator up to the 1st floor at Paragon . Was too slow to take a pic

Took out my black beauty today


----------



## lulilu

Champers21 said:


> Spotted an interesting black with white contrast stitching Birkin on a lady going up the escalator up to the 1st floor at Paragon . Was too slow to take a pic
> 
> Took out my black beauty today



Love your black beauty!  I have the exact bag you are describing, but alas it was not I who you spotted.


----------



## Flip88

Champers21 said:


> This morning at Dome Paragon
> A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26



Lovin the croc Lindy


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Today at ion orchard lady sitting 35cm phw gold birkin




Lady @sephora ion orchard 35cm blue electric kelly phw


----------



## QnBee9

That blue Kelly is gorgeous.


----------



## IFFAH

ALL the spy pics!

@ Palais Renaissance today,
30 Soleil Swift B PHW (edges are rubbed off unfortunately)
35 Chocolate Togo B PHW (owner in Chanel jacket, Tods loafers and black shorts)

Socialite *Erika Halim* in all-black dress w/30 Noir Togo B GHW

@Marmalade Pantry
26 Bleu Electrique Swift Toolbox


----------



## Machick333

My first picture here ! Spotted at holy
Renfrew in Toronto , black lindy


----------



## czienkosky

Black 35b ghw at whole foods in Oklahoma city...


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Nyc


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Just want to share.. Saw this painting at a gallery in capital tower in robinson road singapore


----------



## Millicat

Brilliant !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

There are more ladies using H bags in Singapore that I had imagined.  Lovely !!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ferocia_coutura said:
			
		

> Just want to share.. Saw this painting at a gallery in capital tower in robinson road singapore



OMG it's lovely! Is there only one gallery in Capital Tower? I want this painting!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> OMG it's lovely! Is there only one gallery in Capital Tower? I want this painting!



Yes this is the one.. It's lovely indeed


----------



## tabasc0

chkpfbeliever said:


> There are more ladies using H bags in Singapore that I had imagined.  Lovely !!



I second that When I went there, H bags were everywhere!



ferocia_coutura said:


> Yes this is the one.. It's lovely indeed



Off topic, but I cant help but drool over your avatar! It's one of my dream H bags that Ive missed out on ..


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ferocia_coutura said:
			
		

> Yes this is the one.. It's lovely indeed



Thx so much for the info! Will try and have a look :0)


----------



## ferocia_coutura

tabasc0 said:
			
		

> I second that When I went there, H bags were everywhere!
> 
> Off topic, but I cant help but drool over your avatar! It's one of my dream H bags that Ive missed out on ..



Oh thanks  i adore bright colors.. Makes my day cheerful


----------



## Champers21

Tonight @ Sheraton towers LiBai  Restaurant
3 women 2 tables away from mine..... 30cm Hermes bags out to dinner 
Black 30cm Birkin
Tosca? 30 Birkin with contrast twillies on handles
Tosca 30 lindy


----------



## IFFAH

^Pretty bags!

01 Aug

Madeleine Ho (marketing director of Hermes Singapore) @Hermes Gift of Time Tanjong Pagar Railway. Wearing Hermes Orange Ponchetole, White Skirt and Hermes Silver Sneakers. Barenia Picotin w/Vert Anis Lining & Miel Gator CDC GHW. Cool-chic.


Same place, Gold Victoria Elan and Garden Party on two ex-Hermes SAs. As well as Vert Anis Bolide w/strap & twilly.


----------



## bag-gage

IFFAH said:


> ^Pretty bags!
> 
> 01 Aug
> 
> Madeleine Ho (marketing director of Hermes Singapore) @Hermes Gift of Time Tanjong Pagar Railway. Wearing Hermes Orange Ponchetole, White Skirt and Hermes Silver Sneakers. Barenia Picotin w/Vert Anis Lining & Miel Gator CDC GHW. Cool-chic.
> 
> 
> Same place, Gold Victoria Elan and Garden Party on two ex-Hermes SAs. As well as Vert Anis Bolide w/strap & twilly.



Wish there was a pic of Madeleine Ho's outfit! Sounds v cool


----------



## IFFAH

bag-gage said:


> Wish there was a pic of Madeleine Ho's outfit! Sounds v cool



Sorry, didn't snap one. She was busy here and there. Hossan Leong, our local actor and gang from overseas are here today too. Another young girl, a Hermes staff also turn out pretty in Hermes orange/yellow scarf as a dress with a Hermes fedora hat and Hermes wedges.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ferocia_coutura said:


> Oh thanks  i adore bright colors.. Makes my day cheerful



what color is this?!


----------



## bag-gage

IFFAH said:


> Sorry, didn't snap one. She was busy here and there. Hossan Leong, our local actor and gang from overseas are here today too. Another young girl, a Hermes staff also turn out pretty in Hermes orange/yellow scarf as a dress with a Hermes fedora hat and Hermes wedges.



No worries IFFAH! You posted so many great pics already  thanks for sharing!


----------



## IFFAH

IFFAH said:


> Another  young girl, a Hermes staff also turn out pretty in Hermes orange/yellow  scarf as a dress with a Hermes fedora hat and Hermes wedges.






bag-gage said:


> No worries IFFAH! You posted so many great pics already  thanks for sharing!



 This is the girl I'm referring to. 

Alli Sim.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> what color is this?!



Its Kiwi green LamborghiniGirl


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ferocia_coutura said:


> Its Kiwi green LamborghiniGirl



Thank you so much! How reassuring, a SO I placed is Kiwi interior and your photo makes me that much more excited.


----------



## fashionistaO

**this color makes me smile, can't wait^^




LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thank you so much! How reassuring, a *SO* I placed is Kiwi interior and your photo makes me that much more excited.


----------



## Chrisy

GM Picotin in HSBC Bank at Temple City today.   My first post here.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! How reassuring, a SO I placed is Kiwi interior and your photo makes me that much more excited.



Wow nice.. Im sure its gorgeous!


----------



## plumtree

A pretty bright pink 35B in Central, Hong Kong, today.


----------



## Jadeite

nice. the lady is pretty chic as well.


----------



## **Chanel**

ferocia_coutura said:


> Just want to share.. Saw this painting at a gallery in capital tower in robinson road singapore
> 
> View attachment 1815159


 
Ohhh, me likey ! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pinkfashionita

Champers21 said:


> This morning at Dome Paragon
> A orange Birkin 30 and my own Sanguine Croc Lindy 26


 
The Lindy croc is absolutely stunning! One of a kind 
Love it


----------



## Julide

My first "wildlife" pic.Evelyne in gold and I have the same dress!!Sorry for the terrible iPhone pic.:shame:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I love all these spy pics and seeing people other than celebrities make them more interesting.

Thanks to all.


----------



## birkinette

Cab stand opposite Pacific Plaza


----------



## periogirl28

birkinette said:


> Cab stand opposite Pacific Plaza


 

WOW is that BE croc??


----------



## Jadeite

Stunning.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Nice shot! Somehow this bag's profile looks like kwanpan's to me though...


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I didn't forget my 'wildlife' mission while obsessing with my shoes..  here you are!


----------



## fashionistaO

Oh, was abt to type this same thought 



hermesdaisuki said:


> Nice shot! Somehow this bag's profile looks like kwanpan's to me though...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

ferocia_coutura said:
			
		

> Just want to share.. Saw this painting at a gallery in capital tower in robinson road singapore



Wanted to thank you for posting this. I love cheongsams and I love H so it was perfect. Almost bought it but then decided to commission one so it can have me and my Kelly in it (I'm more of a Kelly girl) Now I just need to take a decent photo of myself in cheongsam :0)


----------



## audreylita

Etoupe evelyn.  Delray Beach, FLA.


----------



## plumtree

IcookIeatIshop said:


> Wanted to thank you for posting this. I love cheongsams and I love H so it was perfect. Almost bought it but then decided to commission one so it can have me and my Kelly in it (I'm more of a Kelly girl) Now I just need to take a decent photo of myself in cheongsam :0)


 
The picture with you and a Kelly would look FAB!  You must share once it's done.  That's such a wonderful thing to do...


----------



## IFFAH

Pizzeria Mozza,

- 32 Ficelle Sellier Croc Kelly GHW (owner in chiffon cream dress and matching ficelle croc classic pumps)

- Indigo Boxcalf Plume Elan (in all-black) and 25 Gris T. Ostrich B PHW (w/Hermes Dip Dye and orange pullover/black pants)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

plumtree said:
			
		

> The picture with you and a Kelly would look FAB!  You must share once it's done.  That's such a wonderful thing to do...



Thx for the vote of confidence! Taking a decent photo proves more challenging than I thought though :0(


----------



## ms piggy

Tokyo, on board the Marunouchi line metro train headed to Shinjuku :

Proving that age is no barrier, the slim silver hair elderly lady was in jeans whilst toting a 5P Pink epsom Birkin 30 with aplomb. Her adult daughter was carrying a RG Birkin 30. A delightful sight.


----------



## ms piggy

In the Lego shop in Tokyo train station : 

Himalaya Birkin 30. The chic lady was also wearing an all-sliver CDC bracelet and CDC ring.


----------



## LQYB

Ms piggy, good job!


----------



## purselover888

ms piggy said:


> In the Lego shop in Tokyo train station :
> 
> Himalaya Birkin 30. The chic lady was also wearing an all-sliver CDC bracelet and CDC ring.



Amazing sightings and photos!


----------



## Millicat

ms piggy said:


> Tokyo, on board the Marunouchi line metro train headed to Shinjuku :
> 
> Proving that age is no barrier, the slim silver hair elderly lady was in jeans whilst toting a 5P Pink epsom Birkin 30 with aplomb. Her adult daughter was carrying a RG Birkin 30. A delightful sight.


 

Lovely


----------



## martiniandlace

ms piggy said:


> Tokyo, on board the Marunouchi line metro train headed to Shinjuku :
> 
> Proving that age is no barrier, the slim silver hair elderly lady was in jeans whilst toting a 5P Pink epsom Birkin 30 with aplomb. Her adult daughter was carrying a RG Birkin 30. A delightful sight.


Nice job! Kudos to you ladies. Last week, I tried to take a picture like this on the train, it was preceeded by a loud click and then the flash went off.
I was mortified and felt like a bonafide flasher (pun completely intended). All eyes were on me!!. I felt like a dirty pervert that had just flashed open his trenchcoat at the ladies. All I coud do was look down at my phone and shook my head as if to say...Bad phone!...Never again!


----------



## cabochon

Bicolor moutarde/gris MM picotin in the Bottega Veneta boutique Carmel , California.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Ms. Piggy, I love the mom/daughter photo.  Goes to show that there is no age bound when it comes to H.


----------



## PANda_USC

*miss piggy*, awesome photos!! AHH, love seeing mother and daughter rocking birkins on the subway, .

And Himalayan Croc at the Lego store?!?! What a sight!


----------



## fashionistaO

^^kawaii ...... I love that ageless fit, mother and daughter can swap bags too!

enjoying more shopping dear 



ms piggy said:


> Tokyo, on board the Marunouchi line metro train headed to Shinjuku :
> 
> Proving that age is no barrier, the slim silver hair elderly lady was in jeans whilst toting a 5P Pink epsom Birkin 30 with aplomb. Her adult daughter was carrying a RG Birkin 30. A delightful sight.


----------



## audreylita

35 cm orange birkin

Flying coach from PBI to LGA

Husband and small child in tow.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Saw the Ghilles IRL for the first time. Gold 32K retourne at Louboutin boutique in Taka. It's stunning! 

The lady carrying it was also tres chic in a black outfit of top and skinny pants, I think) Was too busy gawking at the bag to pay attention to the owner)  :0P


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> 35 cm orange birkin
> 
> Flying coach from PBI to LGA
> 
> Husband and small child in tow.


 
Now _that's_ style


----------



## Aliena

audreylita said:


> 35 cm orange birkin
> 
> Flying coach from PBI to LGA
> 
> Husband and small child in tow.


 

The Birkin had a husband and a child?  Wow - the power of H !


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> 35 cm orange birkin
> 
> Flying coach from PBI to LGA
> 
> Husband and small child in tow.



 :giggles:  
Was it a 35cm or 30cm traveling w/ a HAC and mini B?


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

purselover888 said:
			
		

> :giggles:
> Was it a 35cm or 30cm traveling w/ a HAC and mini B?



You are cracking me up!


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:
			
		

> I was just at the MET and there was no way I could have taken my phone out without security seeing it.  Amazing that you got this shot!



Probably a moot point, but you can take pictures there, as long as you don't use a flash. I was there in early June and took a bunch of photos.


----------



## audreylita

Aliena said:


> The Birkin had a husband and a child?  Wow - the power of H !





purselover888 said:


> :giggles:
> Was it a 35cm or 30cm traveling w/ a HAC and mini B?



Yes, it was a 35 traveling with a bouncing baby birkin!


----------



## fashionistaO

:lolots::lolots::lolots:



purselover888 said:


> :giggles:
> Was it a 35cm or 30cm traveling w/ a HAC and mini B?


----------



## graycat5

martiniandlace said:


> Nice job! Kudos to you ladies. Last week, I tried to take a picture like this on the train, it was preceeded by a loud click and then the flash went off.
> I was mortified and felt like a bonafide flasher (pun completely intended). All eyes were on me!!. I felt like a dirty pervert that had just flashed open his trenchcoat at the ladies. All I coud do was look down at my phone and shook my head as if to say...Bad phone!...Never again!




LOLOLOL!!  This is so funny and yet horrifying at the same time!  A "Bad phone" indeed. Thanks for sharing. 

Clearly the very first rule in Spy Photos 101 is to make sure the phone is in "silent" mode...


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Today at mandarin along orchard.. Lady carrying jpg birkin 42cm? 




Can anyone ID the color? Is this rubis?


----------



## lil_fashionista

Toronto Chanel inside Holt Renfrew Bloor Street

Blue Electric PHW Croc Constance

Toronto Holt Renfrew store

Black 28cm Kelly


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

graycat5 said:


> Apologies in advance for the poor quality of these photos - especially the one with my finger in it! :shame:.  I snapped them with my iPhone while hurrying along the street in Paris a few weeks ago.  Was also trying to be discreet! This woman was one of the most *chic* creatures I've ever seen IRL!!  The green croc Kelly, the suede gloves, the croc belt and that ostrich vest -- OY!  I first happened upon her shopping on FSH, then not surprisingly, ran into her a short time later in the FSH boutique.



tres chic!!! great shots!!! i had to search far and wide for these pics!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

@ Penninsula

Matte fauve SO kelly(^)/PHW white shift dress, matching CDC belt, wide brimmed hat in hand, strappy flats.
Matte graphite(..)/GM/jige, white t, jacquard shorts, sophia sandals.
McQueen t & moussie, ripped jeans, matte BA(^)/jypsiere/34, Tuttle ankle boots
Striped bespoke shirt, half tucked, dark burgundy cuffed jeans, Varvatoss, well loved 
matte RH(..)/40B best even patina down to the handles!
Lace n silk Valentino top, wide pleat skirt w/ attached pockets, kitten heels, Himalayan 35(..)
McQueen cirlce dress, 35B/matte VV(..)/GHW, matching shade of tourmaline ring, Olympia/Dolly heels


----------



## Birkin lover

ferocia_coutura said:


> Today at mandarin along orchard.. Lady carrying jpg birkin 42cm?
> 
> View attachment 1829999
> 
> 
> Can anyone ID the color? Is this rubis?


Tosca,I have same one.


----------



## plumtree

In Central, Hong Kong today.  Tall lady with 25 orange (?) Birkin.  Pardon the headless shot: I was pretending to reply to an SMS while covertly taking the pic.:ninja:


----------



## purselover888

plumtree said:


> In Central, Hong Kong today.  Tall lady with 25 orange (?) Birkin.  Pardon the headless shot: I was pretending to reply to an SMS while covertly taking the pic.:ninja:



Good shot!  I'm really liking the 25cm size....But OMG are her legs tatooed all over or ???


----------



## plumtree

purselover888 said:


> Good shot!  I'm really liking the 25cm size....But OMG are her legs tatooed all over or ???


I did a double take too!  If you look closely, she has on grey lacey footless stockings.


----------



## purselover888

plumtree said:


> I did a double take too!  If you look closely, she has on grey lacey footless stockings.



Oh you are right!  Is this look en vogue in Asia at the moment?    I can't imagine wearing a white dress, orange birkin and gray stockings together like that...


----------



## plumtree

purselover888 said:


> Oh you are right!  Is this look en vogue in Asia at the moment?    I can't imagine wearing a white dress, orange birkin and gray stockings together like that...



Um, well, let's just say that if you like looking at fashion, there are lots of entertaining things to look at in Asia.  I haven't seen the footless lacy tights that often, but then again, I think this lady was probably aiming to look unique.  Which she achieved.


----------



## thimp

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> @ Penninsula
> 
> Matte fauve SO kelly(^)/PHW white shift dress, matching CDC belt, wide brimmed hat in hand, strappy flats.
> Matte graphite(..)/GM/jige, white t, jacquard shorts, sophia sandals.
> McQueen t & moussie, ripped jeans, matte BA(^)/jypsiere/34, Tuttle ankle boots
> Striped bespoke shirt, half tucked, dark burgundy cuffed jeans, Varvatoss, well loved
> matte RH(..)/40B best even patina down to the handles!
> Lace n silk Valentino top, wide pleat skirt w/ attached pockets, kitten heels, Himalayan 35(..)
> McQueen cirlce dress, 35B/matte VV(..)/GHW, matching shade of tourmaline ring, Olympia/Dolly heels



I always love your narratives--so detailed and romantic! Makes me want to be present at these sightings. Are you, by any chance, a writer?


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> @ Penninsula
> 
> Matte fauve SO kelly(^)/PHW white shift dress, matching CDC belt, wide brimmed hat in hand, strappy flats.
> Matte graphite(..)/GM/jige, white t, jacquard shorts, sophia sandals.
> McQueen t & moussie, ripped jeans, matte BA(^)/jypsiere/34, Tuttle ankle boots
> Striped bespoke shirt, half tucked, dark burgundy cuffed jeans, Varvatoss, well loved
> matte RH(..)/40B best even patina down to the handles!
> Lace n silk Valentino top, wide pleat skirt w/ attached pockets, kitten heels, Himalayan 35(..)
> McQueen cirlce dress, 35B/matte VV(..)/GHW, matching shade of tourmaline ring, Olympia/Dolly heels



  I agree, love your descriptions.  You would make an amazing fashion writer!!  (TOLD YA SO )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

plumtree said:


> Um, well, let's just say that if you like looking at fashion, there are lots of entertaining things to look at in Asia.  I haven't seen the footless lacy tights that often, but then again, I think this lady was probably aiming to look unique.  Which she achieved.



*Plumtree* - Good job on snapping these pics while pretending to be texting.   The 25 B is indeed very cute, especially in bright color leather. A fushcia croc B would be dreamy !!  Thanks dear !


----------



## Millicat

plumtree said:


> In Central, Hong Kong today. Tall lady with 25 orange (?) Birkin. Pardon the headless shot: I was pretending to reply to an SMS while covertly taking the pic.:ninja:


 
Those legs ...... , looks like she's got some terrible disease.


----------



## Millicat

plumtree said:


> I did a double take too! If you look closely, she has on grey lacey footless stockings.


 
Ahhhhh, i see.


----------



## ysbooey

Millicat said:
			
		

> Those legs ...... , looks like she's got some terrible disease.



I agree and plus the terrible posture.......


----------



## fashionistaO

you are too sweet, make my tooth ache^ 

 taking this under advisement 




purselover888 said:


> I agree, love your descriptions.  You would make an amazing fashion writer!!  (TOLD YA SO )


----------



## fashionistaO

Thank you dear, another sweetie!!!!
I write what I see and absorb^ not published yet, but always inspired by everyone's existence!



thimp said:


> I always love your narratives--so detailed and romantic! Makes me want to be present at these sightings. Are you, by any chance, a writer?


----------



## kobe939

Millicat said:
			
		

> Those legs ...... , looks like she's got some terrible disease.



LOL, that's what I thought too, looks scary to me!!


----------



## plumtree

Millicat said:


> Those legs ...... , looks like she's got some terrible disease.



I had to do a double take to check!  *FashionistaO*, agree with everyone about your way with words. Interesting to think how would you have described that one!


----------



## fashionistaO

Oh my! I did a double stare!

LOL, lemme try, now close your eyes after you've read my descriptions and imagine^

Gamine femme standing by Bespoke Men's retail intercepting a call, 25B-30B/PHW(hybrid of questionable quality), cream knit chemise w/ double tiered ruffles, legs dipped in unbecoming gray henna ending at the ankles, gray/silver wide strap sandal wedge.  Must not be a pleasant convo given her stance and posture.




plumtree said:


> I had to do a double take to check!  *FashionistaO*, agree with everyone about your way with words. Interesting to think how would you have described that one!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> Oh my! I did a double stare!
> 
> LOL, lemme try, now close your eyes after you've read my descriptions and imagine^
> 
> Gamine femme standing by Bespoke Men's retail intercepting a call, 25B-30B/PHW(hybrid of questionable quality), cream knit chemise w/ double tiered ruffles, legs dipped in unbecoming gray henna ending at the ankles, gray/silver wide strap sandal wedge.  Must not be a pleasant convo given her stance and posture.



W.O.W.  You are GOOD!!!  :worthy:


----------



## chessmont

Millicat said:


> Those legs ...... , looks like she's got some terrible disease.



or many varicose veins


----------



## plumtree

Wow you are good!  I have to find more wildlife for you to describe!


----------



## fashionistaO

I think footless tights are best worn w/ 'peep toe' booties




plumtree said:


> Um, well, let's just say that if you like looking at fashion, there are lots of entertaining things to look at in Asia.  I haven't seen the footless lacy tights that often, but then again, I think this lady was probably aiming to look unique.  Which she achieved.


----------



## thimp

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Oh my! I did a double stare!
> 
> LOL, lemme try, now close your eyes after you've read my descriptions and imagine^
> 
> Gamine femme standing by Bespoke Men's retail intercepting a call, 25B-30B/PHW(hybrid of questionable quality), cream knit chemise w/ double tiered ruffles, legs dipped in unbecoming gray henna ending at the ankles, gray/silver wide strap sandal wedge.  Must not be a pleasant convo given her stance and posture.



Lol! That was just perfect!


----------



## fashionistaO

for indulging me ladies, glad you liked it - that was some challenge!  ^phew lol





thimp said:


> Lol! That was just perfect!





plumtree said:


> Wow you are good!  I have to find more wildlife for you to describe!





purselover888 said:


> W.O.W.  You are GOOD!!!  :worthy:


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Oh my! I did a double stare!
> 
> LOL, lemme try, now close your eyes after you've read my descriptions and imagine^
> 
> Gamine femme standing by Bespoke Men's retail intercepting a call, 25B-30B/PHW(hybrid of questionable quality), cream knit chemise w/ double tiered ruffles, legs dipped in unbecoming gray henna ending at the ankles, gray/silver wide strap sandal wedge.  Must not be a pleasant convo given her stance and posture.



ROFL!! Very accurate description


----------



## Millicat

chessmont said:


> or many varicose veins


----------



## pluiee

I just wanted to say that people described and photographed in these threads aren't celebrities, they're regular people who are just doing their own thing. They don't thrust themselves in the limelight looking for attention (negative or positive). 

Everyone has different taste and imagine if this lady (or anyone else, really) logged onto TPF and saw all the comments. I have no idea who she is; all I know is that I would hate for strangers to take unflattering photos of me when I was least expecting it and posting them on the internet and getting flack for my dress sense! haha


----------



## Halothane

Cant agree more&#65292; u voice out what exactly i wanna say&#12290;



pluiee said:


> I just wanted to say that people described and photographed in these threads aren't celebrities, they're regular people who are just doing their own thing. They don't thrust themselves in the limelight looking for attention (negative or positive).
> 
> Everyone has different taste and imagine if this lady (or anyone else, really) logged onto TPF and saw all the comments. I have no idea who she is; all I know is that I would hate for strangers to take unflattering photos of me when I was least expecting it and posting them on the internet and getting flack for my dress sense! haha


----------



## plumtree

In all fairness, the photo wasn't taken in a mean spirit. I admired her bag and then her long legs (which I'd kill to have BTW) and noticed the tights later. But anyway, apologies to the lady in the photo if she's reading this: no harm meant and I still think she has a gorgeous bag and nice long legs!


----------



## ysbooey

ysbooey said:
			
		

> I agree and plus the terrible posture.......




Nice things to say: TDF Bag I want one


----------



## juicyagogo

Couldn't have said it better! 



pluiee said:


> I just wanted to say that people described and photographed in these threads aren't celebrities, they're regular people who are just doing their own thing. They don't thrust themselves in the limelight looking for attention (negative or positive).
> 
> Everyone has different taste and imagine if this lady (or anyone else, really) logged onto TPF and saw all the comments. I have no idea who she is; all I know is that I would hate for strangers to take unflattering photos of me when I was least expecting it and posting them on the internet and getting flack for my dress sense! haha


----------



## Millicat

pluiee said:


> I just wanted to say that people described and photographed in these threads aren't celebrities, they're regular people who are just doing their own thing. They don't thrust themselves in the limelight looking for attention (negative or positive).
> 
> Everyone has different taste and imagine if this lady (or anyone else, really) logged onto TPF and saw all the comments. I have no idea who she is; all I know is that I would hate for strangers to take unflattering photos of me when I was least expecting it and posting them on the internet and getting flack for my dress sense! haha


 
I do agree with you.

(I'd like to add though that i don't think any of our comments would be meant in a cruel way because i feel that none of us on here possess the unkind gene.
I don't think i'd ever say something on here that i wouldn't say to someone face to face.
Infact i'd die if someone thought i was mean)

_Footnote:_
I know the British sense of humour is often remarked upon and if ever anyone thinks i have said something 'off' i would actually welcome a PM to tell me so


----------



## plumtree

^^ Millicat, I agree with you.  I have a British sense of humour as well and I can see that there may be cultural differences involved here.  I don't think anyone was laughing at anyone here in a mean way or otherwise and I'm sorry if it was construed that way.

Now there can be no argument: this lady looks fab!  What colour is her B?  Alezan?


----------



## ysbooey

plumtree said:
			
		

> ^^ Millicat, I agree with you.  I have a British sense of humour as well and I can see that there may be cultural differences involved here.  I don't think anyone was laughing at anyone here in a mean way or otherwise and I'm sorry if it was construed that way.
> 
> Now there can be no argument: this lady looks fab!  What colour is her B?  Alezan?



I love British humour; Benny Hill, Black Adder, Mr Bean, Ab Fab......


----------



## Millicat

plumtree said:


> ^^ Millicat, I agree with you. I have a British sense of humour as well and I can see that there may be cultural differences involved here. I don't think anyone was laughing at anyone here in a mean way or otherwise and I'm sorry if it was construed that way.
> 
> Now there can be no argument: this lady looks fab! What colour is her B? Alezan?


 
I love this look, elegance and class all the way


----------



## Luckydogmom

Just had to post this under "wildlife sightings". My DH, who is horrible at taking photos with his phone, snapped this one as we were leaving our Alaskan fishing lodge. I couldn't help but laugh at my DH's photography skills and think of the pics posted here...a true wildlife picture!


----------



## plumtree

luckydogmum, this is a great photo (apart from the fact that your head's not in it of course!).  You look lovely and you're rocking that Goodnews!


----------



## audreylita

Orange clic clac with GHW, medium size.

Candle Cafe on the upper east side in Manhattan.  First time I've seen an H anything in that particular vegan restaurant.


----------



## fashionistaO

I like their menu, have yet to spot any H there

By the docks:

Barenia/toile/37/jypsiere worn high swung to the back, linen button up, plaid shorts, taking refuse from the pounding rain in an ice cream pallor sharing scoops with
Kiwi/32 lakis/PHW, prada baroque sunnies doing double duty as headband, full, low chignon, chiffon halter top n striped shorts, rail jellies.

Etoupe GP mathing xlg clic clac, redhead, choosing flavors of the day w/ twins in tow.

Standing in line - H stack: thin capucine/white/GHW, love bracelet, boug(?)/CDC/large scale/GHW, orange lizard KW/GHW  in hand, beige polka dot sheer top, tonal slim jeans, gladiator sandals...





audreylita said:


> Orange clic clac with GHW, medium size.
> 
> Candle Cafe on the upper east side in Manhattan.  First time I've seen an H anything in that particular vegan restaurant.


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> *I like their menu, have yet to spot any H there*
> 
> By the docks:
> 
> Barenia/toile/37/jypsiere worn high swung to the back, linen button up, plaid shorts, taking refuse from the pounding rain in an ice cream pallor sharing scoops with
> Kiwi/32 lakis/PHW, prada baroque sunnies doing double duty as headband, full, low chignon, chiffon halter top n striped shorts, rail jellies.
> 
> Etoupe GP mathing xlg clic clac, redhead, choosing flavors of the day w/ twins in tow.
> 
> Standing in line - H stack: thin capucine/white/GHW, love bracelet, boug(?)/CDC/large scale/GHW, orange lizard KW/GHW  in hand, beige polka dot sheer top, tonal slim jeans, gladiator sandals...



Come on a day when I'm there


----------



## francelamour

pluiee said:
			
		

> I just wanted to say that people described and photographed in these threads aren't celebrities, they're regular people who are just doing their own thing. They don't thrust themselves in the limelight looking for attention (negative or positive).
> 
> Everyone has different taste and imagine if this lady (or anyone else, really) logged onto TPF and saw all the comments. I have no idea who she is; all I know is that I would hate for strangers to take unflattering photos of me when I was least expecting it and posting them on the internet and getting flack for my dress sense! haha



That's exactly what I thought!


----------



## Julide

plumtree said:


> ^^ Millicat, I agree with you.  I have a British sense of humour as well and I can see that there may be cultural differences involved here.  I don't think anyone was laughing at anyone here in a mean way or otherwise and I'm sorry if it was construed that way.
> 
> Now there can be no argument: this lady looks fab!  What colour is her B?  Alezan?



I like this look!I wonder if it is Alezan, great colour!



Luckydogmom said:


> Just had to post this under "wildlife sightings". My DH, who is horrible at taking photos with his phone, snapped this one as we were leaving our Alaskan fishing lodge. I couldn't help but laugh at my DH's photography skills and think of the pics posted here...a true wildlife picture!
> 
> View attachment 1835002



*LDM* Your picture is stunning!! What a beautiful back drop for you and your lovely bag!!


----------



## Millicat

Luckydogmom said:


> Just had to post this under "wildlife sightings". My DH, who is horrible at taking photos with his phone, snapped this one as we were leaving our Alaskan fishing lodge. I couldn't help but laugh at my DH's photography skills and think of the pics posted here...a true wildlife picture!
> 
> View attachment 1835002


 

Brilliant


----------



## audreylita

Black 35 cm birkin GHW - 65th & Madison
Black 35 cm birkin PHW - 61st & Madison

Bougainvillea evelyn - Barneys NY on Madison

AND

Black fabric garden party in the ladies room, 9th floor in Barneys NY
The woman with this garden party commented on my vintage blue saphir 37 cm bolide.
One thing led to another and it turned out she was Lynn, the owner of Duet Consignment store in Livingston, N.J.  
Very cool lady!


----------



## quaintrelle

Luckydogmom said:


> Just had to post this under "wildlife sightings". My DH, who is horrible at taking photos with his phone, snapped this one as we were leaving our Alaskan fishing lodge. I couldn't help but laugh at my DH's photography skills and think of the pics posted here...a true wildlife picture!
> 
> View attachment 1835002



Lovely...


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> Black 35 cm birkin GHW - 65th & Madison
> Black 35 cm birkin PHW - 61st & Madison
> 
> Bougainvillea evelyn - Barneys NY on Madison
> 
> AND
> 
> *Black fabric garden party in the ladies room, 9th floor in Barneys NY
> The woman with this garden party commented on my vintage blue saphir 37 cm bolide.
> One thing led to another and it turned out she was Lynn, the owner of Duet Consignment store in Livingston, N.J.
> Very cool lady!*



No way!! That is so awesome! How wonderful to meet someone like her!!



Off topic...Is it true that Duet no longer sells online/over the phoe? I love their website...


----------



## audreylita

Julide said:


> No way!! That is so awesome! How wonderful to meet someone like her!!
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic...*Is it true that Duet no longer sells online/over the phoe?* I love their website...



Funny you should mention that because she did say that she does not ship handbags.  Amazing the information you can gather in a ladies bathroom!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> Black 35 cm birkin GHW - 65th & Madison
> Black 35 cm birkin PHW - 61st & Madison
> 
> Bougainvillea evelyn - Barneys NY on Madison
> 
> AND
> 
> Black fabric garden party in the ladies room, 9th floor in Barneys NY
> The woman with this garden party commented on my vintage blue saphir 37 cm bolide.
> One thing led to another and it turned out she was Lynn, the owner of Duet Consignment store in Livingston, N.J.
> Very cool lady!



I guess fall is upon us....Blacks are coming out?  Cool Duets meeting!!

57th St.:  35 B Black Togo GHW bat winged on a 6' tall goddess with Blahnik very pointy stilettos


----------



## lulilu

Great sighting, A!


----------



## fashionistaO

awesome sights and intel gathering dear lol



audreylita said:


> Funny you should mention that because she did say that she does not ship handbags.  Amazing the information you can gather in a ladies bathroom!


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> Funny you should mention that because she did say that she does not ship handbags.  Amazing the information you can gather in a ladies bathroom!



Usually the best place for gossip!!


----------



## Flip88

plumtree said:


> ^^ Millicat, I agree with you.  I have a British sense of humour as well and I can see that there may be cultural differences involved here.  I don't think anyone was laughing at anyone here in a mean way or otherwise and I'm sorry if it was construed that way.
> 
> Now there can be no argument: this lady looks fab!  What colour is her B?  Alezan?



Just perfect


----------



## Jadeite

At KLIA airport this dressy lady with her erosion Kelly and twilly'd handles. A gator CDC ghent and horn necklace. And a cart of LV luggage.


----------



## audreylita

51st and Third 
 - Black bolide 37 cm

55th and Fifth
 - White with gold extra large Clic Clac

55th and 12th (W. Side Hwy)
 - Gold with ghw 35 cm birkin


----------



## Jadeite

plumtree said:


> ^^
> Now there can be no argument: this lady looks fab!  What colour is her B?  Alezan?



Dressed perfectly and matched in everyway. 



Luckydogmom said:


> Just had to post this under "wildlife sightings". My DH, who is horrible at taking photos with his phone, snapped this one as we were leaving our Alaskan fishing lodge. I couldn't help but laugh at my DH's photography skills and think of the pics posted here...a true wildlife picture!
> 
> View attachment 1835002



wildlife in the truest definition!


----------



## tnw

Spotted in a Solana Beach, CA restaurant last night; a white Birkin with a lovely scarf tied around the handle.  It is the first time I have seen a white Birkin IRL.


----------



## ysbooey

Saw this at ION orchard Daiso. And another red Kelly and dark orange Birkin. Who would have thought we are such prudent shoppers


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ysbooey said:


> View attachment 1839250
> 
> 
> Saw this at ION orchard Daiso. And another red Kelly and dark orange Birkin. Who would have thought we are such prudent shoppers



Great photos !! Prudent shoppers save their money to get H goodies !!


----------



## Millicat

chkpfbeliever said:


> Great photos !! Prudent shoppers save their money to get H goodies !!


 
Getting their priorities right


----------



## honhon

namie said:


> Marina Bay Sands, Singapore



It was hilarious, I saw them coming out of Liat Tower Hermes yesterday!  They were dressed exactly the same except for the color of their pants, they were in black and green on 19 Aug 5pm.


----------



## jepns

audreylita said:


> Funny you should mention that because she did say that she does not ship handbags. Amazing the information you can gather in a ladies bathroom!


 

Hi, I've been roaming around the Hermes forums and just saw the posts about Duet Consignment.  I shop there all the time (literally).   It's a fantastic store -- but Lynn does not ship or take phone orders.  It's really worth a visit though!


----------



## Champers21

Today 10.25am at MBS  Toastbox- Etoupe Jypsiere (not sure what size though)


----------



## IFFAH

ysbooey said:


> View attachment 1839250
> 
> 
> Saw this at ION orchard Daiso. And another red Kelly and dark orange Birkin. *Who would have thought we are such prudent shoppers*



I'm guilty of such. I saw a 35 Etain Kelly Amazone last Fri at Daiso too.

Stunning combination! One of the old classics tricolors but it's never too loud and work together very well!


----------



## Jadeite

At coffee bean forum mall. Soilei (?) lindy.


----------



## kobe939

Jadeite said:
			
		

> At coffee bean forum mall. Soilei (?) lindy.



Wow, so summer and pretty, I think soilei is a perfect color for lindy.


----------



## Champers21

kobe939 said:


> Wow, so summer and pretty, I think soilei is a perfect color for lindy.



Gorgeous lindy!! In such a happy colour wish I could lay my hands on one too!!


----------



## ysbooey

Champers21 said:
			
		

> Gorgeous lindy!! In such a happy colour wish I could lay my hands on one too!!



Me too but in a size 26


----------



## springbaby

Spotted a gold lindy today


----------



## Champers21

@killiney Forum this morning


----------



## Julide

closetoreal said:


> Spotted a gold lindy today



Ooo!! Nice lindy!



Champers21 said:


> @killiney Forum this morning



Love the double wildlife sighting!!


----------



## tnw

Spotted in a movie theater in Del Mar, CA; a very lovely lady with an equally lovely 30 Black Birkin with PHW.


----------



## Champers21

Another sighting outside Hilton hotel, walking in I was right behind her


----------



## fashionistaO

Sitting at the park enjoying passerbys 

Sellier Ombre Kelly/28/PHW worn with wide canvas strap(parchemin), billowy silk shirt and slim cargos rolled at the ankle, Lanvin cage sandals in cream...
Male companion, funk hat/linen, moscot glasses, junya shirt, CDC/BE gator,crops, runners


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Sitting at the park enjoying passerbys
> 
> Sellier Ombre Kelly/28/PHW worn with wide canvas strap(parchemin), billowy silk shirt and slim cargos rolled at the ankle, Lanvin cage sandals in cream...
> Male companion, funk hat/linen, moscot glasses, junya shirt, CDC/BE gator,crops, runners



I would have loved to have been on the park bench with you for that sighting!!Sounds like my kind of wildlife!!


----------



## fashionistaO

:sunnies I save a seat for you haha :sunnies



Julide said:


> I would have loved to have been on the park bench with you for that sighting!!Sounds like my kind of wildlife!!


----------



## Lovehermes89

Champers21 said:


> Another sighting outside Hilton hotel, walking in I was right behind her



Is this rose jaipur champers21? So many Bs spotted in singapore!


----------



## sydspy

thank you for all the spy pics.........love looking at those............thanks thanks........


----------



## Champers21

Lovehermes89 said:
			
		

> Is this rose jaipur champers21? So many Bs spotted in singapore!



Not quite sure Lovehermes89! Was too busy "tailing" the Birkin but it could be 
Yes we do have quite a few Birkins to be spotted in S'pore if you're in the right place at the right time once I spotted  close to 3 all within 2 hours, plus a Lindy n Constance!


----------



## purselover888

Bergdorf's

Potiron picotin PM
Blue Jean 35 B w/ PHW
Black Swift 35 B w/ GHW
I know I'm missing one.  Doesn't it drive you nuts when that happens?


----------



## Champers21

My very lonely beauty....... Waiting for her friends to come out to play!!!


----------



## QnBee9

Gorgeous!


----------



## Cool Gal

Hermes Boutique @ Rodeo Dr:
- Croc B Rose Scheherazade 
- Iris Lindy


----------



## Lovehermes89

Champers21 said:


> My very lonely beauty....... Waiting for her friends to come out to play!!!


 
Stunning!


----------



## plumtree

Gamine girl, early 20s, in Central, Hong Kong, striding across the road in grey men's shirt, sleeves rolled up, grey skim jeans, black loafers, toile Herbag, slung casually over her shoulders.
Me, fumbling with bag, trying to keep up but failing...


----------



## bababebi

Cute! I know the feeling, LOL!


----------



## Champers21

Trendy mommy shopping at kids21 Forum


----------



## PANda_USC

*coolgal*, rose scher??#$(I can never spell that word)??! My jaw would have dropped!

Was at IKEA today and saw a graphite lindy, !


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> Sitting at the park enjoying passerbys
> 
> Sellier Ombre Kelly/28/PHW worn with wide canvas strap(parchemin), billowy silk shirt and slim cargos rolled at the ankle, Lanvin cage sandals in cream...



I can imagine how chic this lady must be irl. Great description, fashionistaO.



Champers21 said:


> Not quite sure Lovehermes89! Was too busy "tailing" the Birkin but it could be
> 
> Yes we do have quite a few Birkins to be spotted in S'pore if you're in the right place at the right time once I spotted close to 3 all within 2 hours, plus a Lindy n Constance!



Great pics, Champers21! 


Singapore is flooded with Hermes, the flood of Hermes bags from locals to tourists. When I was in NY or HK, it's not as much as these. Was @ Orchard for these 3 days and within a few hours, spotted more than 3 at once.

From 22 Aug - 24 Aug, mainly Paragon, Liat, Hilton, Forum, Ngee Ann, Taka, MBS or Arab St. 

30 Mykonos Swift Lindy
30 Gold Lindy
30 Ciel Clemence Lindy
30 Cafe Clemence Lindy
30 Parchemin Clemence Lindy
30 Orange Clemence Lindy GHW
30 Gris T. Ostrich Lindy PHW

25 Vert Anis Lizard Kelly PHW w/strap
26 Orange Togo SO Kelly PHW
28 Tosca Epsom Kelly PHW w/twillies (owner in striking red dress)
28 Vert Olive Epsom Kelly PHW
32 Fauve Matte Gator Kelly PHW
32 Bougainvillea Epsom Kelly PHW
32 Rose Jaipur Clemence Kelly GHW
32 Ultra Violet All-Leather Kelly Lakis
35 Rouge Casaque Kelly Amazone 

25B Fuschia Lizard PHW
25B Bleu Light Lizard PHW
30B Ciel Togo PHW
30B Fauve Matte Croc PHW w/Steeple Azap Wallet
30B Noir Togo GHW
30B Noir Togo PHW
30B Bleu Jean Togo PHW
30B Rubis Togo PHW
30B Saffron Shiny Poro. Croc PHW
35B Amethyst Shiny Croc PHW
35B Etoupe Clemence PHW
35B Noir Clemence PHW w/Vert Anis lining
35B Rouge Casaque Clemence PHW
35B Vert Veronese Ghillie (owner in Sass and Bide dress w/Alexander Wang sandals)
35B Denim Birkin GHW
42B Noir Clemence JPG GHW

Bleu Paon Epsom Constance
31 Etoupe Clemence Bolide
37 Old Jaune Clemence Bolide
Noir Clemence Massai
Prune Swift Massai Cut

Orange Herbag MM w/Ombre Lizard CDC PHW (young owner chic in black and Bathing Ape Sneakers).

White Clemence Picotin MM
Gold Clemence Picotin PM
Noir Clemence Picotin PM 

*Arthur King* w/Etoupe Swift Toolbox, Ombre Lizard CDC PHW and Givenchy Tee + CLs Brogues.

30 Orange Swift Toolbox w/Orange Carmen Key Ring + Twilly + Iris/White Hapi (all on one owner)

Etain Kelly Dog GHW
Rouge H Kelly Dog PHW


----------



## Keekeee

IFFAH said:
			
		

> Singapore is flooded with Hermes, the flood of Hermes bags from locals to tourists. When I was in NY or HK, it's not as much as these. Was @ Orchard for these 3 days and within a few hours, spotted more than 3 at once.
> 
> From 22 Aug - 24 Aug, mainly Paragon, Liat, Hilton, Forum, Ngee Ann, Taka, MBS or Arab St.
> 
> 30 Mykonos Swift Lindy
> 30 Gold Lindy
> 30 Ciel Clemence Lindy
> 30 Cafe Clemence Lindy
> 30 Parchemin Clemence Lindy
> 30 Orange Clemence Lindy GHW
> 30 Gris T. Ostrich Lindy PHW
> 
> 25 Vert Anis Lizard Kelly PHW w/strap
> 26 Orange Togo SO Kelly PHW
> 28 Tosca Epsom Kelly PHW w/twillies (owner in striking red dress)
> 28 Vert Olive Epsom Kelly PHW
> 32 Fauve Matte Gator Kelly PHW
> 32 Bougainvillea Epsom Kelly PHW
> 32 Rose Jaipur Clemence Kelly GHW
> 32 Ultra Violet All-Leather Kelly Lakis
> 35 Rouge Casaque Kelly Amazone
> 
> 25B Fuschia Lizard PHW
> 25B Bleu Light Lizard PHW
> 30B Ciel Togo PHW
> 30B Fauve Matte Croc PHW w/Steeple Azap Wallet
> 30B Noir Togo GHW
> 30B Noir Togo PHW
> 30B Bleu Jean Togo PHW
> 30B Rubis Togo PHW
> 30B Saffron Shiny Poro. Croc PHW
> 35B Amethyst Shiny Croc PHW
> 35B Etoupe Clemence PHW
> 35B Noir Clemence PHW w/Vert Anis lining
> 35B Rouge Casaque Clemence PHW
> 35B Vert Veronese Ghillie (owner in Sass and Bide dress w/Alexander Wang sandals)
> 35B Denim Birkin GHW
> 42B Noir Clemence JPG GHW
> 
> Bleu Paon Epsom Constance
> 31 Etoupe Clemence Bolide
> 37 Old Jaune Clemence Bolide
> Noir Clemence Massai
> Prune Swift Massai Cut
> 
> Orange Herbag MM w/Ombre Lizard CDC PHW (young owner chic in black and Bathing Ape Sneakers).
> 
> White Clemence Picotin MM
> Gold Clemence Picotin PM
> Noir Clemence Picotin PM
> 
> Arthur King w/Etoupe Swift Toolbox, Ombre Lizard CDC PHW and Givenchy Tee + CLs Brogues.
> 
> 30 Orange Swift Toolbox w/Orange Carmen Key Ring + Twilly + Iris/White Hapi (all on one owner)
> 
> Etain Kelly Dog GHW
> Rouge H Kelly Dog PHW



Oh My God IFFAH!! You have a very very good memory..


----------



## IFFAH

Keekeee said:


> Oh My God IFFAH!! You have a very very good memory..



I record it in my mobile.

Another one today @Hermes Scotts Square,

30B Gold Togo PHW w/Iris Pom Pom Hair Charm and Barenia Horse Charm. Looks like a tourist or maybe expatriate.


----------



## Millicat

It's quite noticeable from reading the posts in this thread that it's usually the B's, K's and Lindys being seen, the under-the-radar bags much less so.
Just sayin'


----------



## audreylita

Gold evelyn.

75th and Third, just outside of Candle Cafe.


----------



## fashionistaO

she was tres chic!


I want to just trail you at your sightings dear ... *Brava for all that orange^^*...




IFFAH said:


> I can imagine how chic this lady must be irl. Great description, fashionistaO.
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics, Champers21!
> 
> 
> Singapore is flooded with Hermes, the flood of Hermes bags from locals to tourists. When I was in NY or HK, it's not as much as these. Was @ Orchard for these 3 days and within a few hours, spotted more than 3 at once.
> 
> From 22 Aug - 24 Aug, mainly Paragon, Liat, Hilton, Forum, Ngee Ann, Taka, MBS or Arab St.
> 
> 30 Mykonos Swift Lindy
> 30 Gold Lindy
> 30 Ciel Clemence Lindy
> 30 Cafe Clemence Lindy
> 30 Parchemin Clemence Lindy
> 30 Orange Clemence Lindy GHW
> 30 Gris T. Ostrich Lindy PHW
> 
> 25 Vert Anis Lizard Kelly PHW w/strap
> 26 Orange Togo SO Kelly PHW
> 28 Tosca Epsom Kelly PHW w/twillies (owner in striking red dress)
> 28 Vert Olive Epsom Kelly PHW
> 32 Fauve Matte Gator Kelly PHW
> 32 Bougainvillea Epsom Kelly PHW
> 32 Rose Jaipur Clemence Kelly GHW
> 32 Ultra Violet All-Leather Kelly Lakis
> 35 Rouge Casaque Kelly Amazone
> 
> 25B Fuschia Lizard PHW
> 25B Bleu Light Lizard PHW
> 30B Ciel Togo PHW
> 30B Fauve Matte Croc PHW w/Steeple Azap Wallet
> 30B Noir Togo GHW
> 30B Noir Togo PHW
> 30B Bleu Jean Togo PHW
> 30B Rubis Togo PHW
> 30B Saffron Shiny Poro. Croc PHW
> 35B Amethyst Shiny Croc PHW
> 35B Etoupe Clemence PHW
> 35B Noir Clemence PHW w/Vert Anis lining
> 35B Rouge Casaque Clemence PHW
> 35B Vert Veronese Ghillie (owner in Sass and Bide dress w/Alexander Wang sandals)
> 35B Denim Birkin GHW
> 42B Noir Clemence JPG GHW
> 
> Bleu Paon Epsom Constance
> 31 Etoupe Clemence Bolide
> 37 Old Jaune Clemence Bolide
> Noir Clemence Massai
> Prune Swift Massai Cut
> 
> Orange Herbag MM w/Ombre Lizard CDC PHW (young owner chic in black and Bathing Ape Sneakers).
> 
> White Clemence Picotin MM
> Gold Clemence Picotin PM
> Noir Clemence Picotin PM
> 
> *Arthur King* w/Etoupe Swift Toolbox, Ombre Lizard CDC PHW and Givenchy Tee + CLs Brogues.
> 
> 30 Orange Swift Toolbox w/Orange Carmen Key Ring + Twilly + Iris/White Hapi (all on one owner)
> 
> Etain Kelly Dog GHW
> Rouge H Kelly Dog PHW


----------



## Champers21

IFFAH said:
			
		

> I can imagine how chic this lady must be irl. Great description, fashionistaO.
> 
> Great pics, Champers21!
> 
> Singapore is flooded with Hermes, the flood of Hermes bags from locals to tourists. When I was in NY or HK, it's not as much as these. Was @ Orchard for these 3 days and within a few hours, spotted more than 3 at once.
> 
> From 22 Aug - 24 Aug, mainly Paragon, Liat, Hilton, Forum, Ngee Ann, Taka, MBS or Arab St.
> 
> 30 Mykonos Swift Lindy
> 30 Gold Lindy
> 30 Ciel Clemence Lindy
> 30 Cafe Clemence Lindy
> 30 Parchemin Clemence Lindy
> 30 Orange Clemence Lindy GHW
> 30 Gris T. Ostrich Lindy PHW
> 
> 25 Vert Anis Lizard Kelly PHW w/strap
> 26 Orange Togo SO Kelly PHW
> 28 Tosca Epsom Kelly PHW w/twillies (owner in striking red dress)
> 28 Vert Olive Epsom Kelly PHW
> 32 Fauve Matte Gator Kelly PHW
> 32 Bougainvillea Epsom Kelly PHW
> 32 Rose Jaipur Clemence Kelly GHW
> 32 Ultra Violet All-Leather Kelly Lakis
> 35 Rouge Casaque Kelly Amazone
> 
> 25B Fuschia Lizard PHW
> 25B Bleu Light Lizard PHW
> 30B Ciel Togo PHW
> 30B Fauve Matte Croc PHW w/Steeple Azap Wallet
> 30B Noir Togo GHW
> 30B Noir Togo PHW
> 30B Bleu Jean Togo PHW
> 30B Rubis Togo PHW
> 30B Saffron Shiny Poro. Croc PHW
> 35B Amethyst Shiny Croc PHW
> 35B Etoupe Clemence PHW
> 35B Noir Clemence PHW w/Vert Anis lining
> 35B Rouge Casaque Clemence PHW
> 35B Vert Veronese Ghillie (owner in Sass and Bide dress w/Alexander Wang sandals)
> 35B Denim Birkin GHW
> 42B Noir Clemence JPG GHW
> 
> Bleu Paon Epsom Constance
> 31 Etoupe Clemence Bolide
> 37 Old Jaune Clemence Bolide
> Noir Clemence Massai
> Prune Swift Massai Cut
> 
> Orange Herbag MM w/Ombre Lizard CDC PHW (young owner chic in black and Bathing Ape Sneakers).
> 
> White Clemence Picotin MM
> Gold Clemence Picotin PM
> Noir Clemence Picotin PM
> 
> Arthur King w/Etoupe Swift Toolbox, Ombre Lizard CDC PHW and Givenchy Tee + CLs Brogues.
> 
> 30 Orange Swift Toolbox w/Orange Carmen Key Ring + Twilly + Iris/White Hapi (all on one owner)
> 
> Etain Kelly Dog GHW
> Rouge H Kelly Dog PHW



You are so right IFFAH Singapore is definitely flooded with Hermes bags!!! This didn't seem to be the case 3-4 years ago or was it just my imagination?? Guess once you start buying the brand that's when you begin to notice other people carrying it more


----------



## Millicat

I wonder _why_  Singapore has such large numbers of them ?
Sorry to keep doing this but it's interesting to know these things, enquiring minds etc.


----------



## IFFAH

Millicat said:


> I wonder why Singapore has such large numbers of them ?
> Sorry to keep doing this but it's interesting to know these things, enquiring minds etc.



Interesting question,Millicat. Hermes is still an expensive label to many locals here. Most of the locals who can afford Hermes bags are mainly those who loved Hermes, exposed to the brand and has the capacity to afford.

Majority of the locals here deemed Hermes as an expensive label. This exclude items like CDCs, Hermes slgs or bracelets where generally, most can afford. Only a matter if they want to buy or not.

However, if we're referencing based on Birkins, Lindys or Kellys; they're still comparatively expensive. We still have the range of LVs, Coach, etc spotted everywhere here. 

Add on to that, we have many tourists or expatriates choosing to set up a business here or lived here. The ladies happen to love Hermes. Altogether, there is the omni-presence of Hermes bags here.

In addition, on a general scale, I do find many youngsters today in Singapore are more exposed to brands from a young age and pretty well-travelled. Orchard itself has many branded shops everywhere here and there. H&M, Zara, Bershka, etc are readily available everywhere. From Mandarin Gallery to Ngee Ann to Scotts Square to Ion, it's all made up of branded shops generally (Pierre Balmain, Hermes, Prada, Dolce & Gabbana, Celine, Loewe, Chanel, etc).

Then, increasing number of individual shops offering custom-made pieces sprouted up. No longer it used to be where many are satisfied with off-the-label purchases. More and more prefer items that are unique or custom-made be it local label or international label.


----------



## Millicat

That's interesting, thanks IFFAH.
I'm always the person with the analystic mind/questions


----------



## Jadeite

geez. what's with Singapore. it's like Hermes fashion parade. beautiful to see sightings but i find that its becoming a dime a dozen. i hardly see as many....longchamp bags.


----------



## Julide

At an airport yesterday.


----------



## purselover888

Cap D'Antibes
Gris Tourturelle 35B w/ PHW
Orange Canvas GP
Small Soleil Bolide

St Tropez
White 35B w/ GHW
Lime 35B w/ PHW

Plus a million fake birkins - so many more fakes on Cote d'Azur than I've ever seen in my life.  Most are very bad with giant locks....


----------



## fashionistanc

^ Purselover888 you must post reveals when you get back!  LOL, the first time I went to the South of France I couldn't have told a real from a fake Birkin. I thought they were falling from trees.


----------



## BegforBag

Sunday 5th Ave & 53 street:


----------



## PANda_USC

In midtown, saw a woman rocking a black massai!!

At bergdorf goodman in nyc, saw a woman wearing b35 in gris t.

At barney's in NYC, saw a woman wearing a bleu abysse 35cm kelly with ghw and her daughters were wearing evelynes. One of the evelynes was a tgm in black.


----------



## fashionistaO

^These real McCoys must stand out in the crowd 



purselover888 said:


> Cap D'Antibes
> Gris Tourturelle 35B w/ PHW
> Orange Canvas GP
> Small Soleil Bolide
> 
> St Tropez
> White 35B w/ GHW
> Lime 35B w/ PHW
> 
> Plus a million fake birkins - so many more fakes on Cote d'Azur than I've ever seen in my life.  *Most are very bad with giant locks....*


----------



## ferocia_coutura

July issue of female mag in SG


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Tonight at coffee bean paragon 40cm Birkin in gold?


----------



## PANda_USC

32cm gold kelly with phw on a woman leaving the Columbia bookstore with her daughter


----------



## fashionistaO

@ Javitz 

RC picotin/MM tied w/ la Femme carre, chambray shift and tods chasing bus... driver didn't wait.

@ info counter:

34 matte BE jypsiere, cc sunnies, hair in a tousled low bun, DTM top, white jeans, givenchy sandals


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> @ Javitz
> 
> RC picotin/MM tied w/ la Femme carre, chambray shift and tods chasing bus... driver didn't wait.
> 
> @ info counter:
> 
> 34 matte BE jypsiere, cc sunnies, hair in a tousled low bun, DTM top, white jeans, givenchy sandals



Love your descriptions!!

Monte Carlo
Sanguine 35B w/ PHW
Rouge Garance Picotin PM
Mykonos Blue 35B w/ PHW


----------



## IFFAH

@ Four Seasons,

Cyclamen Epsom Vespa PM (owner in chambray olive green shirt, yellow maxi skirt & pink wedges w/gold Rolex)


----------



## purselover888

OMG I've never seen so many H belts on men!!  

Beaulieu sur Mer
A Russian billionaire looking guy walked into La Reserve where we are staying.  The concierge drops everything he is helping me with to go welcome the guy back and park his white Bentley (there is a black Mercedes SUV security detail also).  The guy is wearing a blue H belt with palladium H buckle, a gold chain with a gold medallion with his shirt open, H loafers in a grey-brown color, and carrying a black croc man-purse sort of thing.  The girl he is with actually has no H on, but of course the obligatory Loubs.  I saw like 10 H belts in Monte Carlo today on men after that, with red, gold, black straps....


----------



## Jadeite

LOL. good sightings, Purse! is the girl he's with also an obligatory blonde?


----------



## purselover888

Jadeite said:


> LOL. good sightings, Purse! is the girl he's with also an obligatory blonde?



Haha yeah, how did you know!  Maybe 85 pounds with blunt cut bangs, a strapless faille dress which she kept having to pull up, with purplish blue suede Loub Bianca's.  The shoes looked twice the size of her calves...My husband told me I have to stop asking him if everyone is an escort because every other person cannot be an escort.  He says people just dress sexier here.


----------



## Allee

purselover888 said:
			
		

> OMG I've never seen so many H belts on men!!
> 
> Beaulieu sur Mer
> A Russian billionaire looking guy walked into La Reserve where we are staying.  The concierge drops everything he is helping me with to go welcome the guy back and park his white Bentley (there is a black Mercedes SUV security detail also).  The guy is wearing a blue H belt with palladium H buckle, a gold chain with a gold medallion with his shirt open, H loafers in a grey-brown color, and carrying a black croc man-purse sort of thing.  The girl he is with actually has no H on, but of course the obligatory Loubs.  I saw like 10 H belts in Monte Carlo today on men after that, with red, gold, black straps....



Purselover888, 
Was it thus guy? Photo from Hermes-birkin-Kelly blog.


----------



## fashionistaO

Breeze circulating by the piers, damp and humid, must be the stretch of Hurricane Isaac 2012... 
Gauze peasant top billowing in the breeze, lace shorts, Chloe wedge.
Peek-a-boo of H enamel stack: capucine clicclac/GHW, sanguine lizardCDC/GHW, ysl artsy ring and BV Large veneta


Ooo, sounds like you're having lots of fun!
I hope you get lucky 





purselover888 said:


> Love your descriptions!!
> 
> Monte Carlo
> Sanguine 35B w/ PHW
> Rouge Garance Picotin PM
> Mykonos Blue 35B w/ PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

:lolots:they do!!! Did you pack a maxi dress like it was suggested 



purselover888 said:


> Haha yeah, how did you know!  Maybe 85 pounds with blunt cut bangs, a strapless faille dress which she kept having to pull up, with purplish blue suede Loub Bianca's.  The shoes looked twice the size of her calves...*My husband told me I have to stop asking him if everyone is an escort because every other person cannot be an escort.  He says people just dress sexier here. *


----------



## loves

somewhere in china,
saw 3 local men in regular silver constance buckle, black enamel buckle and an orange enamel buckle in the mall next door. they're on their way to the restaurant and i was on the way out.

same mall, blue ostrich b 30 phw. i've spotted it before and there it is again

carpark of the mall i spotted a LIME 25 b phw, too far to see the leather


----------



## chkpfbeliever

At a local mall, lady with a beautiful 30 Rose Jaipur Lindy.  She was waiting for her ride and she was looking at my GP.  When it comes to H sightings, H owners eyes and ears just perch up.


----------



## bagidiotic

chkpfbeliever said:
			
		

> At a local mall, lady with a beautiful 30 Rose Jaipur Lindy.  She was waiting for her ride and she was looking at my GP.  When it comes to H sightings, H owners eyes and ears just perch up.



I agreed 
Eagle eyes everywhere


----------



## howardu09

I was in Center City Philadelphia today headed to my favorite HH spot when I passed this stunning lady dressed in all black with a wide brim black hat, dark sunglasses and a 40cm black croc birkin. She carried the bag with the back side facing the public....So chic!


----------



## howardu09

Champers21 said:


> My very lonely beauty....... Waiting for her friends to come out to play!!!



Flawless!


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> she was tres chic!
> 
> 
> I want to just trail you at your sightings dear ... *Brava for all that orange^^*...



 One day, we shall meet and stroll the park together!


----------



## plumtree

Some really stylish spottings at my favourite breakfast coffee/lunch takeaway spot.  Love the birdie and the croc 26 Lindy!  IMHO this is H worn at its best: these ladies are tres chic!

And I know it's OT but I had to add this one.  What's that guy having his ciggie by the street doing with that Chanel?  He seemed to be just using it as a bag and not carrying it for a girlfriend....


----------



## audreylita

howardu09 said:


> I was in *Center City Philadelphia* today headed to my favorite HH spot when I passed this stunning lady dressed in all black with a wide brim black hat, dark sunglasses and a 40cm black croc birkin. She carried the bag with the back side facing the public....So chic!


----------



## bababebi

^^ Croc Lindy picture is lovely, looks very chic here.


----------



## IFFAH

plumtree said:


> Some really stylish spottings at my favourite breakfast coffee/lunch takeaway spot.  Love the birdie and the croc 26 Lindy!  IMHO this is H worn at its best: these ladies are tres chic!
> 
> And I know it's OT but I had to add this one.  What's that guy having his ciggie by the street doing with that Chanel?  He seemed to be just using it as a bag and not carrying it for a girlfriend....



Some serious sightings here! Marron d'Inde Matte Gator Lindy, Gris Agathe Ostrich Birkin and Parchemin Swift Lindy! Indeed, a simple ordinary outfit speaks volume.

About the guy, maybe he loves a Chanel Reissue.


----------



## IFFAH

Morning sighting around 7.30am,

Took the train after a long time. In a crowded train from Newton Station towards Raffles, a lady in plain purple dress with tiny black strap watch, simple black pumps and a 32 Black Togo Kelly PHW strapped up. With her husband. 

No one give the slightest notice it except me. The times when Hermes can be _under the radar_ in a public train.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

plumtree said:


> Some really stylish spottings at my favourite breakfast coffee/lunch takeaway spot.  Love the birdie and the croc 26 Lindy!  IMHO this is H worn at its best: these ladies are tres chic!
> 
> And I know it's OT but I had to add this one.  What's that guy having his ciggie by the street doing with that Chanel?  He seemed to be just using it as a bag and not carrying it for a girlfriend....



*Plumtree* - Also my favorite place for a quick lunch.  Didn't see so many H bags that time.  That Lindy Croc is TDF !


----------



## plumtree

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Plumtree* - Also my favorite place for a quick lunch.  Didn't see so many H bags that time.  That Lindy Croc is TDF !


Maybe we'll see each other one day!  We need to agree a tPF secret signal. I might wildlife you by mistake!!

And the guy was a "Beng" with a Reissue....very odd.  (The Singaporeans here will know what I mean)


----------



## loves

at the same mall yesterday, 

same lime 25 b on an older lady! either she is the mother of the young lady i saw or it's raining lime 25bs here


----------



## Jadeite

at Macdonald's Forum mall. 2 guys near the mac entrance with 2 giant bags of H (large boxes), and more boxes (belt boxes) on the mac table. Don't know what's in there. 
tempted to grab all bags and run but I had french fries in hand.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

plumtree said:
			
		

> Maybe we'll see each other one day!  We need to agree a tPF secret signal. I might wildlife you by mistake!!
> 
> And the guy was a "Beng" with a Reissue....very odd.  (The Singaporeans here will know what I mean)



Lol at abeng


----------



## ysbooey

Today at Mamalade Pantry ION
And I saw Stephanie Sun there too


----------



## sydspy

Jadeite said:


> at Macdonald's Forum mall. 2 guys near the mac entrance with 2 giant bags of H (large boxes), and more boxes (belt boxes) on the mac table. Don't know what's in there.
> tempted to grab all bags and run but I had french fries in hand.



you should have asked them to help you holding your bag of french fries...........then grabbed their shopping bags and run...........


----------



## bagidiotic

Jadeite said:
			
		

> at Macdonald's Forum mall. 2 guys near the mac entrance with 2 giant bags of H (large boxes), and more boxes (belt boxes) on the mac table. Don't know what's in there.
> tempted to grab all bags and run but I had french fries in hand.



U r so funny Jadeite
Can't help laughing


----------



## mea_culpa

Jadeite said:


> at Macdonald's Forum mall. 2 guys near the mac entrance with 2 giant bags of H (large boxes), and more boxes (belt boxes) on the mac table. Don't know what's in there.
> tempted to grab all bags and run but I had french fries in hand.



i would have left the french fries and grabbed the H boxes.. but then again.. they are fries from McD's... hmmmm yum..


----------



## Millicat

Yeah, what *is* it about them, they're better than anyone elses.


----------



## thyme

plumtree said:


> Maybe we'll see each other one day!  We need to agree a tPF secret signal. I might wildlife you by mistake!!
> 
> And the guy was a "Beng" with a Reissue....very odd.  (The Singaporeans here will know what I mean)



LOL..maybe it is cool in "Ah Beng land" to carry a reissue


----------



## mea_culpa

First time to do a report on H sightings:

At park avenue summer, NYC 

Noir 30cm birkin ghw on a brunette lady with full heavy bangs.. Wearing a van cleef & arpels necklace. Her 3 other girlfriends with Chanel bags were dressed typical UES attire 
Another noir 30cm birkin phw but can't remember other details - was busy having my first cocktail
Noir mini Kelly, very shiny, could it have been box (still toooo shiny to be box) on an elegant older lady - Was too busy eating my basil ice cream to pay attention


----------



## Princess D

ysbooey said:
			
		

> Today at Mamalade Pantry ION
> And I saw Stephanie Sun there too



Stephanie Sun is my favoirite singer!!!!  I'm so jealous you got to see her in person!


----------



## plumtree

Today in Central, Hong Kong, bright orange shoulder Birkin in front of me on escalator. Lady very summer casual, orange stripey top and cream chinos. SBs look good in action!


----------



## mimoko

Sunway Pyramid, Malaysia..very rare sighting, few feet away...forgot to take spy pics.

At a bookstore- A lady tourist with Birkin 35 ? Vert de gris (greyish/greenish) with GHW and contrast stitching.
At the centre court. a young lady Hermes belt.brown with GHW, carrying a Chanel bag.


----------



## doloresmia

Maria Shriver on Third Street Promenade with a gold evelyne. She looked tanned and preoccupied.


----------



## Lutz

Yesterday:







Today:


----------



## sydspy

Lutz said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:



Thanks *Lutz* ..........it is always nice to see pictures of the wild life.......


----------



## Millicat

Lutz said:


> Yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today:


 
Those sandals ..... 1st pic ....... must have 
Are they Orans .... with a little wide heel ? I've not seen anything like those before, can someone enlighten me please ? 
(I'm never, ever near an actual store anymore so buy everything online)


----------



## Keekeee

Millicat said:
			
		

> Those sandals ..... 1st pic ....... must have
> Are they Orans .... with a little wide heel ? I've not seen anything like those before, can someone enlighten me please ?
> (I'm never, ever near an actual store anymore so buy everything online)



Its called Oasis i believe.. Its Oran with heels


----------



## Millicat

I've only ever seen the flats and the kitten heeled ones, i definately need these.


----------



## Millicat

I did a search on the Oasis sandals and learnt that most of the results were to replica sites.
There was Malleries and our own forum listed too but nothing else, apparently they're very hard to find, probably even more so in a UK size 3 ! :shame:


----------



## ysbooey

Millicat said:
			
		

> I did a search on the Oasis sandals and learnt that most of the results were to replica sites.
> There was Malleries and our own forum listed too but nothing else, apparently they're very hard to find, probably even more so in a UK size 3 ! :shame:



I do see these oasis sandals on and off in my local Singapore boutique.


----------



## periogirl28

1 hr ago at Ion Orchard Singapore
Tosca Epsom/ Rose Tyrien Candy Birkin 30
UV? Lindy 30
Mykonos Evelyn PM


----------



## perlerare

purselover888 said:


> OMG I've never seen so many H belts on men!!
> Beaulieu sur Mer
> A Russian billionaire looking guy walked into La Reserve where we are staying.  The concierge drops everything he is helping me with to go welcome the guy back and park his white Bentley (there is a black Mercedes SUV security detail also).  The guy is wearing a blue H belt with palladium H buckle, a gold chain with a gold medallion with his shirt open, H loafers in a grey-brown color, and carrying a black croc man-purse sort of thing.  The girl he is with actually has no H on, but of course the obligatory Loubs.  I saw like 10 H belts in Monte Carlo today on men after that, with red, gold, black straps....





Allee said:


> Purselover888,
> Was it thus guy? Photo from Hermes-birkin-Kelly blog.



This guy is ITALIAN, not a billionaire anyway, and he works free lance in the fashion industry. He also happens to be a very nice person, has a beautiful (blond) wife and two delicious teen girls too who can easily beat the _blondsalad _anytime they step out on their way to school.... 
He might be the best tasted man I have ever met in all things Hermes.
_...and he drives a german SUV_


----------



## purselover888

perlerare said:


> This guy is ITALIAN, not a billionaire anyway, and he works free lance in the fashion industry. He also happens to be a very nice person, has a beautiful (blond) wife and two delicious teen girls too who can easily beat the _blondsalad _anytime they step out on their way to school....
> He might be the best tasted man I have ever met in all things Hermes.



Oh thanks for the clarification, but it wasn't this guy that I saw!


----------



## perlerare

purselover888 said:


> Oh thanks for the clarification, but it wasn't this guy that I saw!



Sure. I know...
Cote d'Azur is not "his" place...

I was only answering Allee's post.


----------



## purselover888

perlerare said:


> Sure. I know...
> Cote d'Azur is not "his" place...
> 
> I was only answering Allee's post.



Oh okay!  After your description, I'm intrigued to see more pics of this H sophisticate!

Positano:  White 35B w/ GHW (Wow!  Have seen so many of this combo this summer everywhere.  Never knew so many people are brave w/ light colored bag...Alot are traveling with kids too...)


----------



## libelle

Wednesday, Canal St: A toile & black garden party

Thursday, Central Park: Etoupe Kelly 28, very cute!


----------



## ysbooey

periogirl28 said:
			
		

> 1 hr ago at Ion Orchard Singapore
> Tosca Epsom/ Rose Tyrien Candy Birkin 30
> UV? Lindy 30
> Mykonos Evelyn PM



I saw the Tosca Epsom/ Rose Tyrien Candy Birkin 30 at Paterson scotts underpass its beautiful

And a Kelly Lakis at ion.


----------



## tnw

Last night at dinner in Rancho Santa Fe, a lovely dark haired lady carrying a 35 Potiron Birkin.  It was so pretty.


----------



## IFFAH

In Hong Kong,

Spot a Bleu Obscure Clemence Birkin 30, owner in Pastel Pink shirt with jeans and CLs Studded Flats in Beige. I'm in  with this super-dark blue! 

Taka Hermes SG has a Bleu Obscure Jypsiere 34 with a Bleu Thalassa Jypsiere as someone informed me.


4 days ago in Orchard,

30B Bleu Electrique Togo PHW (owner in purplish floral dress with lace black cardi and high heels)
30B Orange Togo PHW (friend in Orange top w/white pants)
30B Gold Ostrich GHW (owner in all white)
35B White/Gris Perle Ghillies (owner in floral shorts, white blouse)
35B Noir Togo PHW (w/breloque charm)
35B Jaune D'Or Clemence GHW (Indonesian owner in pom pom big hair with white dress)

32K Rouge Vif PHW  w/twillies (in white top, white pants with wide red belt and red wedges)
Graphite Shoulder Kelly (Indonesian owner in black top, white denim)

Mykonos Swift Toolbox (Indonesian owner in Camouflage shirt w/khaki pants)
Mykonos Clemence Lindy (w/Franck Muller Diamond Watch w/bleu electrique croc strap)
Iris Evelyne GM (Indonesian owner in black-white stripey dress, black bolero)

Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly Danse GHW (in black top w/floral pants and *Pink Hermes Kantha Silk Carre*)

31 Aug, Butter Factory

Arissa Cheo w/Geranium Gator CDC GHW


----------



## Millicat

What does the V sign mean in Asia because over here it's quite different.


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> What does the V sign mean in Asia because over here it's quite different.



There was also a memorable scene with Charlotte in Sex And The City.


----------



## Hermesforlife

A lot of blue on the UES. 2 blue birkins 30 & 35 cm both phw. Blue GP . A gold b 30 ghw. A beige color 25 b phw. An étoupe birkin 35 cm in Hoboken Nj.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> There was also a memorable scene with Charlotte in Sex And The City.


 
I remember it !


----------



## bibichu

Admiralty mtr station just now... i think it is size35 but not sure the color... can anyone identify?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bibichu said:


> Admiralty mtr station just now... i think it is size35 but not sure the color... can anyone identify?
> 
> View attachment 1858670



Gris T. ? Looks like that Etoupe.


----------



## Halothane

bibichu said:


> Admiralty mtr station just now... i think it is size35 but not sure the color... can anyone identify?
> 
> View attachment 1858670



Gris T


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ferocia_coutura said:


> Lol at abeng



It might sound stupid to ask, but what does 'Beng' mean??


----------



## mea_culpa

U.S. Open Monday night
etoupe 35 birkin phw
noir 35 birkin, didn 't catch the hardware color
toile 35 birkin phw


----------



## mea_culpa

at the festival de metiers cocktail / dinner last night

matte croc noir birkin 30 phw
bougainvillier lizard 25 phw
matte croc noir kelly pochette ghw
lizard mykonos kelly pochette phw
noir kelly 32 phw
potiron (?) kelly
vert kelly cut ghw
paon (?) medor clutch ghw
rose scheherezade jige
bleu electrique constance
constance 18cm croc rouge H (?)


----------



## Jadeite

Oh my, those must be amazing sightings.


----------



## lulilu

Jadeite said:


> Oh my, those must be amazing sightings.



Yes, I hope you post more about the dinner!


----------



## plumtree

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> It might sound stupid to ask, but what does 'Beng' mean??


It's Singlish, a local slang term for an uncouth youth, who thinks he's super cool.  I can't believe there's a Wikipedia article about this!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ah_Beng


----------



## BalLVLover

30 (maybe a 35, I didn't pay too much attention) Etoupe Birkin in the Chanel store at the Houston Galleria. The ladies husband said look honey you both have the same bag. She was quick to correct him that they were not in fact the same. (I was carrying a 32 Etoupe Kelly). She then told him she wants one like mine in black....he told her to get a job, she laugh at that.


----------



## czienkosky

35b chocolate togo phw at whole foods market Oklahoma city


----------



## loves

BalLVLover said:


> 30 (maybe a 35, I didn't pay too much attention) Etoupe Birkin in the Chanel store at the Houston Galleria. The ladies husband said look honey you both have the same bag. She was quick to correct him that they were not in fact the same. (I was carrying a 32 Etoupe Kelly). She then told him she wants one like mine in black....*he told her to get a job*, she laugh at that.


----------



## Singasong

At a gala event last night...


----------



## loves

Singasong said:


> At a gala event last night...



i love that bolide


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

plumtree said:


> It's Singlish, a local slang term for an uncouth youth, who thinks he's super cool.  I can't believe there's a Wikipedia article about this!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ah_Beng



Ahh now i get it!! its sort of like the Asian version of Chav, Bogon, or even Rednecks, etc... Without Wiki, I don't know how I could actually survive!!


----------



## plumtree

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ahh now i get it!! its sort of like the Asian version of Chav, Bogon, or even Rednecks, etc... Without Wiki, I don't know how I could actually survive!!


 
yes that's it!  So it was really weird to see one of those guys carrying a Reissue  without a girlfriend in sight. He fished out his ciggies from it etc and was actually using it for his stuff.  Still scratching my head about that one.  It must be some new trend that I'm too old for.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

plumtree said:


> yes that's it!  So it was really weird to see one of those guys carrying a Reissue  without a girlfriend in sight. He fished out his ciggies from it etc and was actually using it for his stuff.  Still scratching my head about that one.  It must be some new trend that I'm too old for.



I'm a guy and I do own a Reissue!! But I have never even used it... I only took it out admire it and then put it back in... I don't have the courage to do it!! I think I will give it to either my mother or grandmother or my girlfriend... I would like to think that as a new trend, but I still think carrying a Speedy 40 is still 'relatively' new down under... No Chanels yet... But I have seen some guys carry Chanel flaps... and they were all Asian and kinda fit the Ah Beng description... All on blogs.. 

Plus smoking is bad!! And also if i was him, I would use that bag as a messenger.. It will look less, feminine IMHO. Also you are never to old to follow the trend!! I guess some people have more courage than us!!


----------



## plumtree

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I'm a guy and I do own a Reissue!! But I have never even used it... I only took it out admire it and then put it back in... I don't have the courage to do it!! I think I will give it to either my mother or grandmother or my girlfriend... I would like to think that as a new trend, but I still think carrying a Speedy 40 is still 'relatively' new down under... No Chanels yet... But I have seen some guys carry Chanel flaps... and they were all Asian and kinda fit the Ah Beng description... All on blogs..
> 
> Plus smoking is bad!! And also if i was him, I would use that bag as a messenger.. It will look less, feminine IMHO. Also you are never to old to follow the trend!! I guess some people have more courage than us!!


 
Hee hee.  I get a guy using a Reissue, actually if it went with his attitude and the whole outfit.  But - and this is the weird thing - this guy was so sloppy, slouchy, dressed in dirty jeans and grey T and it's not like he was dressed in a casual cool way either.  So it wasn't part of his "look" and so what was it? 

And I think you should wear your Reissue.  I'm sure you'll pull it off with style.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

plumtree said:


> Hee hee.  I get a guy using a Reissue, actually if it went with his attitude and the whole outfit.  But - and this is the weird thing - this guy was so sloppy, slouchy, dressed in dirty jeans and grey T and it's not like he was dressed in a casual cool way either.  So it wasn't part of his "look" and so what was it?
> 
> And I think you should wear your Reissue.  I'm sure you'll pull it off with style.



aww thank you!! well in that case... sloppy and dirty jeans... ok I guess I might take her out for a spin... in a much better attire... something like ralph lauren white polo shirt (clean and ironed), a pair of skinny chinos in sort of like a washed denim blue color and a pair of python LV loafers and maybe a CDC?!? If I raid my mums closet I'm sure she has one somewhere  Its time to go and do some mining in that closet of hers!!   thanks for that little motivational boost!!


----------



## plumtree

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> aww thank you!! well in that case... sloppy and dirty jeans... ok I guess I might take her out for a spin... in a much better attire... something like ralph lauren white polo shirt (clean and ironed), a pair of skinny chinos in sort of like a washed denim blue color and a pair of python LV loafers and maybe a CDC?!? If I raid my mums closet I'm sure she has one somewhere  Its time to go and do some mining in that closet of hers!!   thanks for that little motivational boost!!


 What colour reissue is it?  I'm going totally OT here but I think add a pair of sunnies and you'd look truly awesome.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

plumtree said:


> What colour reissue is it?  I'm going totally OT here but I think add a pair of sunnies and you'd look truly awesome.



Its a very traditional one, only Black lambskin with GHW size 227 with the sort vintage-y look to it... Yeah a pair of Rayban aviators would look killer!! Oops, a little off H here, isn't it??  Oh well, everyone knows what we are talking about!! 

Also went digging through my mum's closet to find that CDC bracelet, and what does she have at the back of the closet, 2 medium sized orange boxes, opens them (I'm a very curious person heheh), and finds two KP's!!  I wonder what those babies were doing at the back of the closet... Mystery!! (Ha, did make it H related and also make a little contribution to this thread which is on topic!)

Saw two KP's one a porous croc in black with PHW and the other, Black Clemence with GHW, at the back of my mother's closet when I was trying to find her CDC she placed somewhere!!


----------



## plumtree

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Its a very traditional one, only Black lambskin with GHW size 227 with the sort vintage-y look to it... Yeah a pair of Rayban aviators would look killer!! Oops, a little off H here, isn't it??  Oh well, everyone knows what we are talking about!!
> 
> Also went digging through my mum's closet to find that CDC bracelet, and what does she have at the back of the closet, 2 medium sized orange boxes, opens them (I'm a very curious person heheh), and finds two KP's!!  I wonder what those babies were doing at the back of the closet... Mystery!! (Ha, did make it H related and also make a little contribution to this thread which is on topic!)
> 
> Saw two KP's one a porous croc in black with PHW and the other, Black Clemence with GHW, at the back of my mother's closet when I was trying to find her CDC she placed somewhere!!



What gorgeous "wildlife" and in your own home too!  You need to post a pic of you with the croc wildlife to make it totally authentically "on topic"!


----------



## Lutz

It rained a little at rush hour today.


----------



## nguyenp

Lutz said:


> It rained a little at rush hour today.



Wow! thanks for sharing this eye candy!


----------



## IFFAH

^^Looks like a Bleu Abysse Croc Kelly.


----------



## quaintrelle

BalLVLover said:


> 30 (maybe a 35, I didn't pay too much attention) Etoupe Birkin in the Chanel store at the Houston Galleria. The ladies husband said look honey you both have the same bag. She was quick to correct him that they were not in fact the same. (I was carrying a 32 Etoupe Kelly). She then told him she wants one like mine in black....he told her to get a job, she laugh at that.



Funny...


----------



## Julide

Fashion night out Paris:

Etoupe bolide 31

Enough black birkins to pave a driveway!!

Etain Kelly

Barenia and toile herbag

And a host of H accessories;

Belts, CDCs galore!!


----------



## plumtree

Plume, nestling amongst the sweets


----------



## audreylita

Fashion's Night Out - NYC
55th and 5th

35 cm bleu de malte birkin


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Fashion Night Out in Seattle

Black Box Kelly 32
BJ, Etoupe and SO B in black w/ orange handles all 30


----------



## BegforBag

plumtree said:
			
		

> Plume, nestling amongst the sweets



cute wildlife pic. thanks for posting.


----------



## audreylita

Manolo Blahnik boutique, W. 54th Street, NYC

35 cm black birkin, swift leather, PHW

Absolutely gorgeous!  Got into a fabulous conversation with the lovely owner.  She snagged it at H in Palm Beach.  Guess there's hope for goodies in S. Florida!


----------



## fashionistaO

FNO @ 

Valentino
BA croc/KC/PHW, Sapphire ring reminiscent of Lady Di's engagement ring, fitted FNO tshirt, embroidered tuxedo stovepipes, Churches...

Chanel
Outside entrance - Shiny poro vert fonce 35K/GHW, chiffon shirt, lace cami, flounce skirt

BG
Lots of H clic clacs...
BE/KC/PHW, perfectly lined almond shaped eyes peeking from under the bangs - crop tux, sequined top, Carven pouf skirt, alaia sky-high wedge.


----------



## Jadeite

Julide said:
			
		

> Fashion night out Paris:
> 
> Etoupe bolide 31
> 
> Enough black birkins to pave a driveway!!
> 
> Etain Kelly
> 
> Barenia and toile herbag
> 
> And a host of H accessories;
> 
> Belts, CDCs galore!!



Lol. Would love to see a birkin paved road.


----------



## Jadeite

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> FNO @
> 
> Valentino
> BA croc/KC/PHW, Sapphire ring reminiscent of Lady Di's engagement ring, fitted FNO tshirt, embroidered tuxedo stovepipes, Churches...
> 
> Chanel
> Outside entrance - Shiny poro vert fonce 35K/GHW, chiffon shirt, lace cami, flounce skirt
> 
> BG
> Lots of H clic clacs...
> BE/KC/PHW, perfectly lined almond shaped eyes peeking from under the bangs - crop tux, sequined top, Carven pouf skirt, alaia sky-high wedge.



Magnificent glitter it seems!


----------



## Champers21

Gorgeous orange jypsiere 28 accessorised with two twillies so sweet!! ( at Liat towers)
Plus a slew of Birkins, Lindys in Eutoupe, picotin in orange....... Eye candy abounds!!


----------



## sydspy

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Its a very traditional one, only Black lambskin with GHW size 227 with the sort vintage-y look to it... Yeah a pair of Rayban aviators would look killer!! Oops, a little off H here, isn't it??  Oh well, everyone knows what we are talking about!!
> 
> Also went digging through my mum's closet to find that CDC bracelet, and what does she have at the back of the closet, 2 medium sized orange boxes, opens them (I'm a very curious person heheh), and finds two KP's!!  I wonder what those babies were doing at the back of the closet... Mystery!! (Ha, did make it H related and also make a little contribution to this thread which is on topic!)
> 
> Saw two KP's one a porous croc in black with PHW and the other, Black Clemence with GHW, at the back of my mother's closet when I was trying to find her CDC she placed somewhere!!





plumtree said:


> What gorgeous "wildlife" and in your own home too!  You need to post a pic of you with the croc wildlife to make it totally authentically "on topic"!



Yeah , I second *plumtree* 's request .........wanna see the rare KP in clemence.........


----------



## sydspy

love love all the spy shots of all the wildlife .......thanks thanks.......


----------



## ueynah

L.Vuitton.Freak said:
			
		

> Its a very traditional one, only Black lambskin with GHW size 227 with the sort vintage-y look to it... Yeah a pair of Rayban aviators would look killer!! Oops, a little off H here, isn't it??  Oh well, everyone knows what we are talking about!!
> 
> Also went digging through my mum's closet to find that CDC bracelet, and what does she have at the back of the closet, 2 medium sized orange boxes, opens them (I'm a very curious person heheh), and finds two KP's!!  I wonder what those babies were doing at the back of the closet... Mystery!! (Ha, did make it H related and also make a little contribution to this thread which is on topic!)
> 
> Saw two KP's one a porous croc in black with PHW and the other, Black Clemence with GHW, at the back of my mother's closet when I was trying to find her CDC she placed somewhere!!



The KPs sounds interesting!  Please do post a pic when you get a chance!!!


----------



## Leah

Lutz said:


> It rained a little at rush hour today.



I love the un-precious, unpretentious and totally utilitarian way she wears that croc Kelly!


----------



## plumtree

Out to dinner with the kids.  A girl who looked about 4, with a pink Kelly doll!


----------



## loves

bumped into neighbour, just. kelly 32 sellier gold epsom


----------



## Junkenpo

Took my baby to the park the other day and noticed another mum there with a picotin in a brownish color. I rarely see Hermes where I live (no H boutiques, LV is more popular) so I as I'm chasing my toddler around, I'm sneaking peeks, trying to be discreet. lol


----------



## quaintrelle

plumtree said:


> Plume, nestling amongst the sweets



Eye Candy...


----------



## Hermesforlife

Do much on UES today. I walked from the artisan workshop to the mad ave store then to Bergdorfs and saw so many I could hardly keep track. There were 3 Gp's orange tosca and gold. An orange picotin seen walking on 56th while i was in cab.... 3 gypsy's. Black, gold and a red maybe rouge,?. 1 gold Kelly, 1 blue Kelly. Birkins everywhere. Lime, black, blue, gold, havanne. Most stunning was a black 30 ghw in Bergdorfs  a gold 30 ghw just walking in as I was leaving. Size was perfect for their owners, colour was perfect with outfits..... Someday it will be me!!!!


----------



## carlinha

mea_culpa said:


> at the festival de metiers cocktail / dinner last night
> 
> matte croc noir birkin 30 phw
> bougainvillier lizard 25 phw
> matte croc noir kelly pochette ghw
> lizard mykonos kelly pochette phw
> noir kelly 32 phw
> potiron (?) kelly
> vert kelly cut ghw
> paon (?) medor clutch ghw
> rose scheherezade jige
> bleu electrique constance
> constance 18cm croc rouge H (?)





Jadeite said:


> Oh my, those must be amazing sightings.



(kinda crappy) sneak pic of the *bleu paon medor clutch *


----------



## plumtree

carlinha said:


> (kinda crappy) sneak pic of the *bleu paon medor clutch *



Beautiful.  So elegant!


----------



## nguyenp

carlinha said:


> (kinda crappy) sneak pic of the *bleu paon medor clutch *



Ah, this is so gorgeous!


----------



## Singasong

Smart boy waved at me.


----------



## periogirl28

Today
Shangri La Bangkok
Gold/ Rose Jaipur Double Sens

Central World Mall
Rose Jaipur 25 B PHW
Iris Epsom Sellier 32 Kelly PHW


----------



## LT bag lady

Friday evening at Milos in NYC, table next to mine


----------



## howardu09

Just got off the Acela to NY and spotted a Clic in black/gold and I think a shoulder Birkin


----------



## Julide

Jadeite said:


> Lol. Would love to see a birkin paved road.



It was nuts!! I think I got a case of whiplash! Every corner I turned ( which was many, I tend to get lost all the time!!) I saw another one!!! I could not believe it! I didn't think I would see so many!


----------



## TankerToad

_QUOTE=carlinha;22822928](kinda crappy) sneak pic of the *bleu paon medor clutch *_

This is not blue Paon, and the person who took this picture as was kindly asked not to post it. It is not a spy picture at all ~ 
Carli, not sure how you got this picture, but in this case, there was a specific respectful request that:  Yes the person who was there at this event may take the picture of the beautiful bag, but with the clear understanding that it wasn't to be posted on the internet.


----------



## Julide

Paris today:

Gold Kelly 32 on a young girl

Etoupe birkin 35 on an elegant lady in black

White picotin; lady had white pants and a fantastic orange tunic! And she was wearing the Sofia sandals in black!!

Etoupe garden party in leather

And I have seen the last week a frightful number of fake birkins!!! All sorts of wrong will try to take a pic of the next one I see!


----------



## martiniandlace

^^I thot I thaw a pweety Menthe. Should have taken a picture of the horrid fake. Went up close, ready to pay all kinds of compliments and she bolted when she saw me looking at the bag. I dont know who was more embarrased....Me or the Menthe Firkin carrier. Every reason to never ever carry a fake....you might run into an "almost" knowledgeable TPF'er!


----------



## Julide

Paris today:

Victoria in argile

Bolide black ostrich, perfect for a rainy day!!

3 black birkins, 2 35 and one 30, I couldn't see the hardware they were turned inward. 

A rouge garramce 30 with GHW!! TDF!!

And a SO black 32 Kelly!!

The 160 anniversary of Le Bon Marche is tomorrow, I will be there and I suspect that there will be more sightings!!


----------



## IFFAH

Julide said:


> Paris today:
> 
> Victoria in argile
> 
> Bolide black ostrich, perfect for a rainy day!!
> 
> 3 black birkins, 2 35 and one 30, I couldn't see the hardware they were turned inward.
> 
> A rouge garramce 30 with GHW!! TDF!!
> 
> And a SO black 32 Kelly!!
> 
> The 160 anniversary of Le Bon Marche is tomorrow, I will be there and I suspect that there will be more sightings!!



I'd be happy to see the *Black Ostrich Bolide* and *Argile Victoria Elan*. I can feel your excitement!


----------



## Jadeite

So many sightings Julide my heart is racing here too!


----------



## lolakitten

Saw what looked like a graphite birkin on a lady at my jewelers on Saturday evening... in rough shape


----------



## roman_holiday

Saw my first croc birkin in the wild today...size 30, the color looked like miel with phw and the owner wore it with a black/brown business suit...looked gorgeous and elegant


----------



## IFFAH

12 Sep, Piaget yest.

28 Raisin Boxcalf Vibrato Kelly GHW. Local socialite w/Chanel Byzantine dress..


----------



## carlinha

TankerToad said:


> This is not blue Paon, and the person who took this picture as was kindly asked not to post it. It is not a spy picture at all ~
> Carli, not sure how you got this picture, but in this case, there was a specific respectful request that:  Yes the person who was there at this event may take the picture of the beautiful bag, but with the clear understanding that it wasn't to be posted on the internet.



i'm sorry i had no idea there was such a request, i had no ill intentions and have removed the photo link on my photobucket account.  my sincere apologies.


----------



## KRZ

All within literally three minutes at BH yesterday afternoon: Croc Kelly 35, B 35 Gold ghw, B 35 black phw, blue Lin Kelly 32, etoupe shoulder birkin!


----------



## misskifissia

i can proudly report that after a birkin wildlife-sighting drought, last week at work i saw a

35cm ostrich capucine/geranium with SHW!! 

i work at an inner-city jewellery store and the owner of the bag was looking into our shop window. coming back from my break, i did a double-take, then bolted into the store and JUMPED the counter to stand on the other side of the store window to get a better view! 

what makes this worse is that i work in the accounts department - i shouldn't be with the sales assistants in the first place


----------



## sokelly

gray himalaya birkin 30 with RS croc bearn (if not mistaken) on mid 30s lady with 3 daughters (twins and an older sis)
they came to my shop, that's why I could see the wallet too (when she was paying), was not stalking lol


----------



## howardu09

Saw a lovely 30cm gold with GHW birkin today on a stylish older lady this afternoon. Looked so pleasant running errands downtown Philadelphia.


----------



## loves

yesterday in town, grey ostrich 30 b ghw, slim young chinese owner in oran sandals. too bad she walks funny, little slouchy but i realise a lot of people in china have bad posture.

kelly in light brown croc (flap) and blue ostrich body PHW. it was blatantly fake and proud of it


----------



## ferocia_coutura

Today at KLIA lady in 42cm jpg birkin in chartreuse? Apologize for the blurry pic she was walking


----------



## thyme

Harrods Hermes Sat pm -  Bleu lin B35 ghw..very pretty blue! Gorgeous!! And the lady carried the B really well..which is rare in harrods imho, usually all the  Bs and Ks (lots of exotics!) are very showy..


----------



## alterego

Today, I spotted an older lady with a 32cm green shiny croc Kelly with gold hardware at the Aventura area Starbucks. Never saw one in real life and it was break taking.


----------



## audreylita

PBI W. Palm Beach Airport 
32 cm bleu de prusse kelly with what appeared to be an orange interior (couldn't see exactly).  We were respectfully checking out each others bag, I had a 35 cm orange kelly.

Central Park West in the 60's
37 cm bolide in some dark red color (driving too fast to see clearly)

55th and 5th
Black 35 cm birkin


----------



## iapple

alterego said:


> Today, I spotted an older lady with a 32cm green shiny croc Kelly with gold hardware at the Aventura area Starbucks. Never saw one in real life and it was break taking.


----------



## Champers21

Today's sightings at forum and DD's Dr


----------



## IFFAH

Yest, Sun, chill-out day.

@Ngee Ann City,

Walking along Fendi, Celine towards Chanel; the entire stretch walkway of designer boutiques, Monica Marthen (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-626.html#post22885443) w/*Bordeaux/Rouge Vif Shiny Croc 35B* dressed in white top & abstract pants. Looking stunning with hair tied back and minimal makeup with hubby. As mentioned, not easy to pull off a Shiny Crocodile Bbirkin w/o looking gaudy and ostentatious. She pulled off the look very well.




Walking down to Tods/Longchamp walkway @Taka; saw a *Tosca Herbag* on a Korean tourist (heard her speaking Korean) dressed in white hoodie, denim shorts w/black leggings, Burberry plaid belt and a purple tank top with crystal studs on the front.

Right behind her, a few steps away, another lady probably in her 50s-60s (looks like a tourist) w/*Bleu & Rouge Garrance B* (can't identify the blue) phw. Dressed in floral shirt & black pants, looking pretty chic.

Then, right outside Hermes boutique @ Taka, a stunning Indian lady in Denim Jumpsuit w/*Black Shoulder Kelly & En Desorde Twilly* (black-white). Hubby w/Gold Belt Kilt GHW in dark brown polo shirt and chinos.

Leaving Ngee Ann City/Taka to walk over to Paragon; *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly w/strap in GHW* near the exit. Bob hair in nude brown sleeveless top with a olive green maxi skirt and silver sandals. Walking along with her hubby.

At cross junction to cross the road to Paragon, an Indonesian lady in Emilio Pucci pink top w/white shorts and *Bleu Electrique Epsom Kelly 40* stood beside me. Not too boxy, in fact, it's a stunning blue and I did notice everyone, passer-bys was admiring hers. Came another lady, a *Noir Boxcalf Kelly 32 w/GHW* dressed in dark blue top w/dark blue shorts and Christian Louboutin Daffodils.

When the green-man starts to flash walked along 3 ladies, *Pink Togo 35B*, *Jaune D'Or 30B* and *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly Danse GHW*. 

Towards near Gucci/Paragon Entrance, a lady w/*Bleu Electrique Swift Toolbox 33* appeared dressed in white shirt and black shorts w/denim Prada sneakers.

Towards late evening after a full meal, near Givenchy Paragon, spot a *Parchemin Swift Kelly 32 Ghw* and *Kiwi Swift Jypsiere 28*. Both dressed in white and Kiwi owner was dressed in white jacket & light yellow dress.

Popping by Hermes Liat, spot a *Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie* w/strap. Owner looking at some items and we both smiled to one another.


----------



## IFFAH

This was on another particular day. @The Cathay Starbucks, *Etoupe Swift 35B*. Owner dressed in Orange satin-type top w/black pants. She carried the B w/hardware facing towards her. A pleasant surprise to spot one since The Cathay are mostly filled with students from nearby university, SMU or SOTA.


----------



## Jadeite

Wahhhhh, do you have like a notepad on hand to scribble all these sightings down? It's sounding like an ocean of Hermes out there IFFAH.....


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> Wahhhhh, do you have like a notepad on hand to scribble all these sightings down? It's sounding like an ocean of Hermes out there IFFAH.....



dear Jadeite, head out to Ion, Ngee Ann City and Orchard road on Sun around 2+pm onwards. An Antartic Ocean of Hermes, still downplayed by Pacific Ocean of LVs and Guccis.

F1 weekend is building up so tourists season are high peak atm. I can tell you, out of the many, they are mostly tourists. MBS another good spot on Sat Night/Sunday.


----------



## loves

just now in lift
feu epsom sellier 35 kelly phw


----------



## glamourbag

IFFAH said:


> Yest, Sun, chill-out day.
> 
> @Ngee Ann City,
> 
> Walking along Fendi, Celine towards Chanel; the entire stretch walkway of designer boutiques, Monica Marthen (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-626.html#post22885443) w/*Bordeaux/Rouge Vif Shiny Croc 35B* dressed in white top & abstract pants. Looking stunning with hair tied back and minimal makeup with hubby. As mentioned, not easy to pull off a Shiny Crocodile Bbirkin w/o looking gaudy and ostentatious. She pulled off the look very well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1876228
> 
> 
> Walking down to Tods/Longchamp walkway @Taka; saw a *Tosca Herbag* on a Korean tourist (heard her speaking Korean) dressed in white hoodie, denim shorts w/black leggings, Burberry plaid belt and a purple tank top with crystal studs on the front.
> 
> Right behind her, a few steps away, another lady probably in her 50s-60s (looks like a tourist) w/*Bleu & Rouge Garrance B* (can't identify the blue) phw. Dressed in floral shirt & black pants, looking pretty chic.
> 
> Then, right outside Hermes boutique @ Taka, a stunning Indian lady in Denim Jumpsuit w/*Black Shoulder Kelly & En Desorde Twilly* (black-white). Hubby w/Gold Belt Kilt GHW in dark brown polo shirt and chinos.
> 
> Leaving Ngee Ann City/Taka to walk over to Paragon; *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly w/strap in GHW* near the exit. Bob hair in nude brown sleeveless top with a olive green maxi skirt and silver sandals. Walking along with her hubby.
> 
> At cross junction to cross the road to Paragon, an Indonesian lady in Emilio Pucci pink top w/white shorts and *Bleu Electrique Epsom Kelly 40* stood beside me. Not too boxy, in fact, it's a stunning blue and I did notice everyone, passer-bys was admiring hers. Came another lady, a *Noir Boxcalf Kelly 32 w/GHW* dressed in dark blue top w/dark blue shorts and Christian Louboutin Daffodils.
> 
> When the green-man starts to flash walked along 3 ladies, *Pink Togo 35B*, *Jaune D'Or 30B* and *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly Danse GHW*.
> 
> Towards near Gucci/Paragon Entrance, a lady w/*Bleu Electrique Swift Toolbox 33* appeared dressed in white shirt and black shorts w/denim Prada sneakers.
> 
> Towards late evening after a full meal, near Givenchy Paragon, spot a *Parchemin Swift Kelly 32 Ghw* and *Kiwi Swift Jypsiere 28*. Both dressed in white and Kiwi owner was dressed in white jacket & light yellow dress.
> 
> Popping by Hermes Liat, spot a *Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie* w/strap. Owner looking at some items and we both smiled to one another.


 Wowza Iffah!!! Gorgeous bag....The Kelly looks like she is on a role. Super popular!!!!!! I bet the eye candy IRL was amazing


----------



## esiders

Sorry, I don't know the official colors 

Sunday, 9/16 UES 
- Asian woman walking down 81st street (between 3rd & 2nd) carrying orange Lindy 
- Asian woman carrying kelly green Birkin, looked like a 30, walking down 3rd Ave in 70s/80s
- brunette carrying navy Garden Party in Designer Resale consignment shop


----------



## thyme

IFFAH said:


> Popping by Hermes Liat, spot a *Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie* w/strap. Owner looking at some items and we both smiled to one another.
> [/FONT]



is that what you were carrying too *IFFAH*??  next time i am in singapore i really should open my eyes more for all the H candies!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Love all these colorful sightings *IFFAH*, such a feast for the eyes!!!
I would need to spend a few months just island hopping 




IFFAH said:


> dear Jadeite, head out to Ion, Ngee Ann City and Orchard road on Sun around 2+pm onwards. An Antartic Ocean of Hermes, still downplayed by Pacific Ocean of LVs and Guccis.
> 
> F1 weekend is building up so tourists season are high peak atm. I can tell you, out of the many, they are mostly tourists. MBS another good spot on Sat Night/Sunday.





IFFAH said:


> This was on another particular day. @The Cathay Starbucks, *Etoupe Swift 35B*. Owner dressed in Orange satin-type top w/black pants. She carried the B w/hardware facing towards her. A pleasant surprise to spot one since The Cathay are mostly filled with students from nearby university, SMU or SOTA.





IFFAH said:


> Yest, Sun, chill-out day.
> 
> @Ngee Ann City,
> 
> Walking along Fendi, Celine towards Chanel; the entire stretch walkway of designer boutiques, Monica Marthen (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-626.html#post22885443) w/*Bordeaux/Rouge Vif Shiny Croc 35B* dressed in white top & abstract pants. Looking stunning with hair tied back and minimal makeup with hubby. As mentioned, not easy to pull off a Shiny Crocodile Bbirkin w/o looking gaudy and ostentatious. She pulled off the look very well.
> 
> View attachment 1876228
> 
> 
> Walking down to Tods/Longchamp walkway @Taka; saw a *Tosca Herbag* on a Korean tourist (heard her speaking Korean) dressed in white hoodie, denim shorts w/black leggings, Burberry plaid belt and a purple tank top with crystal studs on the front.
> 
> Right behind her, a few steps away, another lady probably in her 50s-60s (looks like a tourist) w/*Bleu & Rouge Garrance B* (can't identify the blue) phw. Dressed in floral shirt & black pants, looking pretty chic.
> 
> Then, right outside Hermes boutique @ Taka, a stunning Indian lady in Denim Jumpsuit w/*Black Shoulder Kelly & En Desorde Twilly* (black-white). Hubby w/Gold Belt Kilt GHW in dark brown polo shirt and chinos.
> 
> Leaving Ngee Ann City/Taka to walk over to Paragon; *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly w/strap in GHW* near the exit. Bob hair in nude brown sleeveless top with a olive green maxi skirt and silver sandals. Walking along with her hubby.
> 
> At cross junction to cross the road to Paragon, an Indonesian lady in Emilio Pucci pink top w/white shorts and *Bleu Electrique Epsom Kelly 40* stood beside me. Not too boxy, in fact, it's a stunning blue and I did notice everyone, passer-bys was admiring hers. Came another lady, a *Noir Boxcalf Kelly 32 w/GHW* dressed in dark blue top w/dark blue shorts and Christian Louboutin Daffodils.
> 
> When the green-man starts to flash walked along 3 ladies, *Pink Togo 35B*, *Jaune D'Or 30B* and *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly Danse GHW*.
> 
> Towards near Gucci/Paragon Entrance, a lady w/*Bleu Electrique Swift Toolbox 33* appeared dressed in white shirt and black shorts w/denim Prada sneakers.
> 
> Towards late evening after a full meal, near Givenchy Paragon, spot a *Parchemin Swift Kelly 32 Ghw* and *Kiwi Swift Jypsiere 28*. Both dressed in white and Kiwi owner was dressed in white jacket & light yellow dress.
> 
> Popping by Hermes Liat, spot a *Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie* w/strap. Owner looking at some items and we both smiled to one another.


----------



## BlackSheep13

IFFAH said:


> Yest, Sun, chill-out day.
> 
> @Ngee Ann City,
> 
> Walking along Fendi, Celine towards Chanel; the entire stretch walkway of designer boutiques, Monica Marthen (http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-626.html#post22885443) w/*Bordeaux/Rouge Vif Shiny Croc 35B* dressed in white top & abstract pants. Looking stunning with hair tied back and minimal makeup with hubby. As mentioned, not easy to pull off a Shiny Crocodile Bbirkin w/o looking gaudy and ostentatious. She pulled off the look very well.
> 
> View attachment 1876228
> 
> 
> Walking down to Tods/Longchamp walkway @Taka; saw a *Tosca Herbag* on a Korean tourist (heard her speaking Korean) dressed in white hoodie, denim shorts w/black leggings, Burberry plaid belt and a purple tank top with crystal studs on the front.
> 
> Right behind her, a few steps away, another lady probably in her 50s-60s (looks like a tourist) w/*Bleu & Rouge Garrance B* (can't identify the blue) phw. Dressed in floral shirt & black pants, looking pretty chic.
> 
> Then, right outside Hermes boutique @ Taka, a stunning Indian lady in Denim Jumpsuit w/*Black Shoulder Kelly & En Desorde Twilly* (black-white). Hubby w/Gold Belt Kilt GHW in dark brown polo shirt and chinos.
> 
> Leaving Ngee Ann City/Taka to walk over to Paragon; *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly w/strap in GHW* near the exit. Bob hair in nude brown sleeveless top with a olive green maxi skirt and silver sandals. Walking along with her hubby.
> 
> At cross junction to cross the road to Paragon, an Indonesian lady in Emilio Pucci pink top w/white shorts and *Bleu Electrique Epsom Kelly 40* stood beside me. Not too boxy, in fact, it's a stunning blue and I did notice everyone, passer-bys was admiring hers. Came another lady, a *Noir Boxcalf Kelly 32 w/GHW* dressed in dark blue top w/dark blue shorts and Christian Louboutin Daffodils.
> 
> When the green-man starts to flash walked along 3 ladies, *Pink Togo 35B*, *Jaune D'Or 30B* and *Rouge Vif Boxcalf Kelly Danse GHW*.
> 
> Towards near Gucci/Paragon Entrance, a lady w/*Bleu Electrique Swift Toolbox 33* appeared dressed in white shirt and black shorts w/denim Prada sneakers.
> 
> Towards late evening after a full meal, near Givenchy Paragon, spot a *Parchemin Swift Kelly 32 Ghw* and *Kiwi Swift Jypsiere 28*. Both dressed in white and Kiwi owner was dressed in white jacket & light yellow dress.
> 
> Popping by Hermes Liat, spot a *Vert Veronese Kelly Ghillie* w/strap. Owner looking at some items and we both smiled to one another.



I like your writeup!


----------



## tnw

Yesterday afternoon in SCP, a lovely young woman carrying a Bleu Jean Evelyne. I have become a fan in the past few months...


----------



## Champers21

Pink picotin on a lady wearing a long grey sweater type tunic with blue shorts........And my white Birkin this morning at Forum....... Hmmm after seeing the cute picotin I'm beginning to wonder....... Should I get one??! It's so cute!


----------



## IFFAH

glamourbag, chincac, fashionistaO and BlackSheep13. 




chincac said:


> is that what you were carrying too *IFFAH*??  next time i am in singapore i really should open my eyes more for all the H candies!!



I wish. Mine was a tiny Paris Bombay. Guess why everyone was admiring the BE Kelly as mine nothing fancy! 




Champers21 said:


> Pink picotin on a lady wearing a long grey sweater type tunic with blue shorts........And my white Birkin this morning at Forum....... Hmmm after seeing the cute picotin I'm beginning to wonder....... Should I get one??! It's so cute!



 Rare sighting! I'm sure she's admiring yours too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Champers21 said:


> Pink picotin on a lady wearing a long grey sweater type tunic with blue shorts........And my white Birkin this morning at Forum....... Hmmm after seeing the cute picotin I'm beginning to wonder....... Should I get one??! It's so cute!



I agree with *IFFAH*.  Would be funny if someone later post here that they saw a white B at breakfast !!   I wonder if that pink is Tosca ? I've a Tosca Pico but it seems a little darker so maybe it is the light.  

PM Picos are cute especially in bright colors.  I'm longing one in Rose Jaipur or Ultraviolet !


----------



## thyme

IFFAH said:


> glamourbag, chincac, fashionistaO and BlackSheep13.
> 
> 
> I wish. Mine was a tiny Paris Bombay. Guess why everyone was admiring the BE Kelly as mine nothing fancy!




i would be staring at your PB. so classy!! PB is a lot rarer!!


----------



## audreylita

Bergdorf Goodman today:

Four black birkins!  That's it.

All 35 cm.  Three with GHW and one with PHW.

My blue saphir bolide stood out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Tall1Grl

audreylita said:
			
		

> Bergdorf Goodman today:
> 
> Four black birkins!  That's it.
> 
> All 35 cm.  Three with GHW and one with PHW.
> 
> My blue saphir bolide stood out like a sore thumb.



Ha audreylita! Not a sore thumb,Seriously, more like a shining star in amidnight backdrop!  Anywhoo


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> Bergdorf Goodman today:
> 
> Four black birkins!  That's it.
> 
> All 35 cm.  Three with GHW and one with PHW.
> 
> My blue saphir bolide stood out like a sore thumb.



I know the blue bolide stole the show and so did you as always....hahahaha.....


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Here is my contribution today:
Saw three beautiful bolides today (bleu thalassa, black and rouge casaque) on madison ave. One kelly and one birkin (32cm noir with ghw and 35 Gold wtih GHW)


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I saw Dana Wilkey of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills at the Mandarin Oriental with a White 35cm Birkin. I couldn't remember her name, just remembered she had $25,000 sunglasses  She did compliment my hair though!


----------



## Sienna220

lamborghinigirl said:


> i saw dana wilkey of real housewives of beverly hills at the mandarin oriental with a white 35cm birkin. I couldn't remember her name, just remembered she had $25,000 sunglasses  She did compliment my hair though!



haha!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> Here is my contribution today:
> Saw three beautiful bolides today (bleu thalassa, black and rouge casaque) on madison ave. One kelly and one birkin (32cm noir with ghw and 35 Gold wtih GHW)



Good shots, *hermesdaisuki* !! Black Kelly is such a classic piece.  Will instantly upgrade the outfit no matter what one wears (except for PJs of course )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I saw Dana Wilkey of Real Housewives of Beverly Hills at the Mandarin Oriental with a White 35cm Birkin. I couldn't remember her name, just remembered she had $25,000 sunglasses  She did compliment my hair though!



Good for you !! I must say that a lot of stylish ladies on the forum (including you) can start a reality show: Real Hermes ladies of XX city.  That would be one show I would never miss.  Rather than *****ing and fighting all the time, H ladies will be shopping and complimenting each other on their loot.  The only *****ing we will ever have is low inventory.


----------



## fashionistanc

^ LOL, completely agree! I don't think we'd make for good television, though. Too harmonious (not that that's a bad thing).


----------



## purseinsanity

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good for you !! I must say that a lot of stylish ladies on the forum (including you) can start a reality show: Real Hermes ladies of XX city.  That would be one show I would never miss.  Rather than *****ing and fighting all the time, H ladies will be shopping and complimenting each other on their loot.  *The only *****ing we will ever have is low inventory*.



  Great idea!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

fashionistanc said:


> ^ LOL, completely agree! I don't think we'd make for good television, though. Too harmonious (not that that's a bad thing).



we can thank the Hermes moderators for setting the tone! other sections go SO off track into the drama. I am thankful it isn't like that here. Like this post, which I've made off topic. Sorry!


----------



## Sienna220

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good for you !! I must say that a lot of stylish ladies on the forum (including you) can start a reality show: Real Hermes ladies of XX city.  That would be one show I would never miss.  Rather than *****ing and fighting all the time, H ladies will be shopping and complimenting each other on their loot.  The only *****ing we will ever have is low inventory.



HAHA Real Ladies wearing Real Hermes . That will be the new show!


----------



## Singasong




----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LamborghiniGirl said:


> we can thank the Hermes moderators for setting the tone! other sections go SO off track into the drama. I am thankful it isn't like that here. Like this post, which I've made off topic. Sorry!



So true!! But where is the fun in life where you can't see people fighting?!?! Oh also love your new H plates and also love your blog!! Sorry for being off topic


----------



## Jadeite

$25,000 sunglases?


----------



## loves

Jadeite said:


> $25,000 sunglases?



THIS

seriously? does it cure cataracts?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Jadeite said:


> $25,000 sunglases?





loves said:


> THIS
> 
> seriously? does it cure cataracts?



lol! you guys need to google it. she made a complete fool of herself on the show, so desperate to prove she had money to burn. but i think she really is a kind spirit underneath it all, just wanted to fit in.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> So true!! But where is the fun in life where you can't see people fighting?!?! Oh also love your new H plates and also love your blog!! Sorry for being off topic


----------



## martiniandlace

Completely off topic but you started it *LG*!!!. 
We should all pitch a reality show - *BAN ISLAND or BIN*! 
Women trying to wean themselves from buying expensive Hermes items and other designer goods. Show them devising various ways of leaving the Island where they are on lockdown for several months. Pump the house or Island full of designer goods ads showing these items and of course, they can log in on TPF to see what everyone else is buying. The winner would get a trip to FSH to pick up an Hermes bag/or other items of their choice.
Should be fun....okay, now seriously...:back2topic:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LamborghiniGirl said:


>



And being a guy,  you Lambo!!!! I guess it is a Gallardo.... loving the white and red!!


----------



## IFFAH

loves said:


> THIS
> 
> seriously? does it cure cataracts?



 This cracks me up!


Today @Paragon,

Spot for the first time a *Bleu Electrique Swift Berline S/S 2012*. Owner in casual white tee and shorts with slippers. The bag looks pretty easy to use than a Kelly with a modern twist. The leather strap hungs nicely, proportionately. Owner is petite.


Over @F1 Racing, Singapore Welcomes F1 Today.

Spot a *Noir Picotin Lock MM PHW* with a twilly tied. Owner in fire red engine dress and fiery red sandals. Might be F1 Spirit in all-red. Ferrari spirit?


----------



## ferocia_coutura

hk airport immigration last night..35cm gold B?


----------



## ferocia_coutura

lady with her 35cm kelly bag


----------



## audreylita

loves said:


> THIS
> 
> seriously? does it cure cataracts?



Yes and it does the surgery as well!

Admittedly I'm not the best at knowing all the H colors but had some great sitings today.  Was at the Sotheby's preview of the Brooke Astor estate and saw a dark brown 35 cm croc birkin and what appeared to be a 47 cm rosey color bolide relax just puddled up on the floor.  It was gorgeous!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Lovely orange Evelyne dining at Singapore airport.


----------



## km8282

My bag twin at Kleinfeld in NYC today carrying an orange 35 Birkin! Sadly, I wasn't carrying mine. Was lovely to see someone else carrying it and how she styled it!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ferocia_coutura said:


> View attachment 1882800
> 
> 
> lady with her 35cm kelly bag



love how you took the spy pic... i can see the reflection of the glass.. looks like you were checking a private  text message.. great work!! also love the kelly!


----------



## fashionistaO

@ the parfumerie, just like the image from Monsieur Parfum Gavroche SS2011...

Scent/Aroma mixologists in sterile lab coats, gloves, goggles, beacons, tubes, vials methodically staggered in ranges from basenotes - light and airy -> floral -> musk, and ranges from the singular notes to the most intriguing complex aromas!

Directrice: 

Side part hair twisted and held with a mother of pearl stick. 
Bespoke short suit, lace shirt, Louise poussiere(?)matte croc loafers w/ Wolford textured tights to match tonally, gel nails...

** note to self - I must go and check out this pair of shoes @ Hermes

Assistant: 

Adorned in Chanel bling, charmuse t, cc jumper(Byzantine collection) re-tailored into a hi-low silhouette, textured tights, cc booties.  So were is the H, one might ask - taking hand written notes in GM zip agenda/matte amethyst, while juggling a white ip*d2 and matching phone...

Attendees: 

Hair in a high ponytail, ostrich plume 32/fauve/pristine, matching cognac solitaire, pave gallery, H jersey twillaine(apropos des bottes), fitted fluted skirt, CL fauve color laced platforms...

Grey heathered T&leggings, MMargiela cardi, grey lanvins, no makeup makeup - poreless baby skin with a pink flush high on the cheeks, éclat 26 TB/argile/orange, short Kelly silver cuff....

Pringles textured jacquard dress(fitted sleeveless bodice with box pleats ending above the knee) Margiela booties, short weightless flutter cape in hand, no bling etribelt 
(I really am loving this bag, if only H will tweak the sangle rest for me   sigh/hmmmff ...)

Jil sander cardi sweater, optic dot top, jeans/BdM,  Valentino pony rockstuds, B/horseshoe/blk/rubis...


----------



## ferocia_coutura

L.Vuitton.Freak said:
			
		

> love how you took the spy pic... i can see the reflection of the glass.. looks like you were checking a private  text message.. great work!! also love the kelly!



thanks L.Vuitton.Freak


----------



## ferocia_coutura

at HKIA lady in blue.. can someone ID the color? not sure if thats BDP


----------



## licencetocook

Double post


----------



## licencetocook

ferocia_coutura said:


> at HKIA lady in blue.. can someone ID the color? not sure if thats BDP
> 
> View attachment 1887169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887170



^ Although I appreciate all your efforts in taking spy pics for my shallow obsession , you may want to block out the faces of the owners in posts #2824 & 2831.  I am not sure if all owners of the H wildlife enjoys seeing his/her pics on a public forum.  Hope you don't mind my little suggestion.


----------



## martiniandlace

^^^^ I thought exactly the same thing. I would be horrified if my picture showed up on a public forum while going about my private life.


----------



## ceci

^^ looks like Blue Thalassa


----------



## Halothane

To me, the shape of it doesn't seem to be too natural. It seems rigid but does not resemble Epsom. Maybe it is a new leather I never see or it is only a copy. 



ferocia_coutura said:


> at HKIA lady in blue.. can someone ID the color? not sure if thats BDP
> 
> View attachment 1887169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887170


----------



## IFFAH

ferocia_coutura said:


> at HKIA lady in blue.. can someone ID the color? not sure if thats BDP
> 
> View attachment 1887169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1887170





Halothane said:


> To me, the shape of it doesn't seem to be too  natural. It seems rigid but does not resemble Epsom. Maybe it is a new  leather I never see or it is only a copy.




Looks more to me like Bleu Thalassa as well. Regarding about the shape, it's a myth that if there are creases on the side or if it appears rigid, that, it might not be authentic. To identify a copy, takes a lot of minor-details inspection.


----------



## IFFAH

@MBS yest,
*
32 Noir Boxcalf Sellier Kelly phw w/strap* (owner in black cardigan, white tank top, black denim and Converse sneakers).

Late night movie @Cathay,
*
35 Celeste Epsom Kelly phw strap** w/twillies* wrapped around handles (owner in white tee, light blue denim and gold flats)


----------



## fashionistaO

Everyone is in R. Owens today  

Spotted Ms Size 0 n heavy eyeliners n 23/Constance/enamel H, the ubiquitous skinny jeans with a twist - lace tuxedo stripe hugging the sides, bespoke converse...

Tuxedo tails, contrast hugging jeans, Owens top in Dust, H platform woven sandals^, medore/PHW/box, ginormous black diamond index ring...

Owens sweater/open front cardi/DNA Dust, owens cinched pleated dress, egee clutch/Griolet, Sergio booties...

Lots more ROs, but these were the only H I could find, surprised not finding any CDCs...


----------



## howardu09

Walking my dog in Center City Philadelphia yesterday afternoon and around the corner pops this quietly glamorous middle-aged lady dressed conservatively and carrying a dark green matte-ish croc B35 with GHW. For some reason, I got the vibe that she was a college professor. She must have seen me staring in admiration because she smiled and kept going.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

lady in an alley in HK..


----------



## cr1stalangel

fashionistaO said:


> Everyone is in R. Owens today
> 
> Spotted *Ms Size 0* n heavy eyeliners n 23/Constance/enamel H, the ubiquitous skinny jeans with a twist - lace tuxedo stripe hugging the sides, bespoke converse...
> 
> Tuxedo tails, contrast hugging jeans, Owens top in Dust, H platform woven sandals^, medore/PHW/box, ginormous black diamond index ring...
> 
> Owens sweater/open front cardi/DNA Dust, owens cinched pleated dress, egee clutch/Griolet, Sergio booties...
> 
> Lots more ROs, but these were the only H I could find, surprised not finding any CDCs...



  I like that terminology! loll


----------



## springbaby

Spotted a Graphite togo (I think, the sun was really bright and she walked by very quickly) B35 with PHW downtown Vancouver on Alberni street. Apologies for the crappy pic!


----------



## molulu

closetoreal said:
			
		

> Spotted a Graphite togo (I think, the sun was really bright and she walked by very quickly) B35 with PHW downtown Vancouver on Alberni street. Apologies for the crappy pic!



Ha bet she must be "heading" to the h store across LOL.....


----------



## IFFAH

27/09, was Pedder Zine @ On Pedder Scotts Square.

Jamie w/her Rouge Imperiale Lizard Kelly. A few other Hermes sightings (it's On Pedder, no doubt, Hermes bags are commonly seen) but I've forgotten about them.









28/09.

Starting the day @Ngee Ann City, two familiar ladies walked together, obviously friends. Easily stood out from the crowd as both had a *Cognac Ostrich*. One in black dress with *Cognac Ostrich 35B GHW. *The other, *32 Cognac Ostrich Sellier Kelly GHW*, bespectacled owner in mid-length hair in black dress w/leafy green details around shoulders if I remember correctly. Was mesmerized by the sisters of Cognac Ostrich.

Decide to drop by Paragon for some window and grocery shopping. At basement, near the Money Changer shop, an Indonesian lady decked out in *Hermes Orange 'H' Belt Kilt, Orange 30B PHW*, white polo with a label (Ralph Lauren?).

Towards near Starbucks @Paragon after grocery shopping, a *Mykonos Swift Lindy* all-alone in its glory on the table while owner checking her phone. Owner was in a polo color top (can't rmbr e' color) with hair tied into a bun.

Then, walked past and almost hit into a *Marron D'Inde Matte Gator Lindy*, young owner sucking her drink dressed in Goldish-Black top + skirt.

Over @Prada Paragon, decide to drop by for a lil' gift shopping. A shopper in all-pink dress with her *Rose Shocking Chevre 35B* dressed with a fuschia color Hermes scarf.

A few hours later...

While chilling @Starbucks, Liat Towers, next to it is the store, Massimo Dutti. Out came a *35 Ultraviolet B PHW*. Owner shoulder-tote hers on the shoulders wearing camouflage khaki pants, black polo and silver Louboutins. Walking along with her friend who was carrying a Balenciaga City in Black.

Then, a few minutes later, came by another sighting, a fair Japanese lady in light pink Cardigan, white tank top, beige skinny pants and crimson red flats. Toting a *Rubis Epsom Bolide GHW in 35/37*. Owner went in immediately.

And another red was sighted from far in opposite direction. A *Rouge Casaque/Rouge Garrance Lindy*, owner all-chic in blue chiffton tee with light grey denims and black flats.

Walking down to Hermes Liat Tower, 3 shops away from Starbucks, spot a lady with her *35B Gold Togo PHW*. Looking dazzling in a white-black leopard print dress with brown dyed hair in a bun. 

A coincidence to see a friend. A *Ombre Lizard 25B* in her lil' black dress. Looking all-pretty.

Then, spot a bespectacled shopper with her Purple Diorissimo. Can't remember what she wears but did spot the Hermes Orange Shopping Bag.

Spend time at the store for a while. Came by another lady with her *Tosca Swift Lindy 30*. In casual printed blouse with beige pants.

After a few hours later, kiss and hugs, it's time to leave. Climbing up the stairs outside Hermes Liat, an Indonesian couple walked by. Petite owner with *Chocolate Epsom Sellier Kelly 35 PHW* & *twilly* wrapped around the handle, walking while checking her Iphone.

Walking towards to the direction of Far East Shopping Centre - Hilton Hotel; amidst colors and rainbows everywhere, a young lady stood out in her anonymous understated gear. Black chiffon shirt tucked out loosely with black shorts, black brogues and *35 Black Togo B PHW*. No diamonds, no scarves, nothing. Simple and pretty.


Arriving at Hilton, while stuffing items in my car parked outside, a young mummy was asking her lil' girl to stop playing with the birds and follow her inside. Mummy has a *Natural Chamonix Sellier Kelly w/strap* and *red twillies* wrapped around the handles. The little girl continue to ignore mum's word and continue being mesmerized by the birds.

The End.


----------



## bagidiotic

IFFAH said:
			
		

> 27/09, was Pedder Zine @ On Pedder Scotts Square.
> 
> Jamie w/her Rouge Imperiale Lizard Kelly. A few other Hermes sightings (it's On Pedder, no doubt, Hermes bags are commonly seen) but I've forgotten about them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28/09.
> 
> Starting the day @Ngee Ann City, two familiar ladies walked together, obviously friends. Easily stood out from the crowd as both had a Cognac Ostrich. One in black dress with Cognac Ostrich 35B GHW. The other, 32 Cognac Ostrich Sellier Kelly GHW, bespectacled owner in mid-length hair in black dress w/leafy green details around shoulders if I remember correctly. Was mesmerized by the sisters of Cognac Ostrich.
> 
> Decide to drop by Paragon for some window and grocery shopping. At basement, near the Money Changer shop, an Indonesian lady decked out in Hermes Orange 'H' Belt Kilt, Orange 30B PHW, white polo with a label (Ralph Lauren?).
> 
> Towards near Starbucks @Paragon after grocery shopping, a Mykonos Swift Lindy all-alone in its glory on the table while owner checking her phone. Owner was in a polo color top (can't rmbr e' color) with hair tied into a bun.
> 
> Then, walked past and almost hit into a Marron D'Inde Matte Gator Lindy, young owner sucking her drink dressed in Goldish-Black top + skirt.
> 
> Over @Prada Paragon, decide to drop by for a lil' gift shopping. A shopper in all-pink dress with her Rose Shocking Chevre 35B dressed with a fuschia color Hermes scarf.
> 
> A few hours later...
> 
> While chilling @Starbucks, Liat Towers, next to it is the store, Massimo Dutti. Out came a 35 Ultraviolet B PHW. Owner shoulder-tote hers on the shoulders wearing camouflage khaki pants, black polo and silver Louboutins. Walking along with her friend who was carrying a Balenciaga City in Black.
> 
> Then, a few minutes later, came by another sighting, a fair Japanese lady in light pink Cardigan, white tank top, beige skinny pants and crimson red flats. Toting a Rubis Epsom Bolide GHW in 35/37. Owner went in immediately.
> 
> And another red was sighted from far in opposite direction. A Rouge Casaque/Rouge Garrance Lindy, owner all-chic in blue chiffton tee with light grey denims and black flats.
> 
> Walking down to Hermes Liat Tower, 3 shops away from Starbucks, spot a lady with her 35B Gold Togo PHW. Looking dazzling in a white-black leopard print dress with brown dyed hair in a bun.
> 
> A coincidence to see a friend. A Ombre Lizard 25B in her lil' black dress. Looking all-pretty.
> 
> Then, spot a bespectacled shopper with her Purple Diorissimo. Can't remember what she wears but did spot the Hermes Orange Shopping Bag.
> 
> Spend time at the store for a while. Came by another lady with her Tosca Swift Lindy 30. In casual printed blouse with beige pants.
> 
> After a few hours later, kiss and hugs, it's time to leave. Climbing up the stairs outside Hermes Liat, an Indonesian couple walked by. Petite owner with Chocolate Epsom Sellier Kelly 35 PHW & twilly wrapped around the handle, walking while checking her Iphone.
> 
> Walking towards to the direction of Far East Shopping Centre - Hilton Hotel; amidst colors and rainbows everywhere, a young lady stood out in her anonymous understated gear. Black chiffon shirt tucked out loosely with black shorts, black brogues and 35 Black Togo B PHW. No diamonds, no scarves, nothing. Simple and pretty.
> 
> Arriving at Hilton, while stuffing items in my car parked outside, a young mummy was asking her lil' girl to stop playing with the birds and follow her inside. Mummy has a Natural Chamonix Sellier Kelly w/strap and red twillies wrapped around the handles. The little girl continue to ignore mum's word and continue being mesmerized by the birds.
> 
> The End.



Very interesting n details on wild safari tour report
So eye opening


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at Dressage at Devon:  one of the horse handlers was wearing the 'H' belt.


----------



## springbaby

Gold Lindy at Holt Renfrew. Also saw a red 32 Kelly PHW and 35 Birkin Black Togo PHW


----------



## springbaby

Just realized it looks like there's a bearn wallet in that photo, too. Not sure, though!


----------



## cr1stalangel

closetoreal said:


> Just realized it looks like there's a bearn wallet in that photo, too. Not sure, though!



Definitely a bearn wallet. Good pic!


----------



## Champers21

@ Libai restaurant Sheraton towers
Etoupe Lindy 30 with twillies tied on both handles
Victoria élan in a dark blue.... Can't figure out which blue though
And my orange Kelly 28


----------



## Tall1Grl

@Hermes store, Rouge Togo Kelly 35 w/ghw!!!




And a young woman wearing tank and shorts purchased a white togo or clemence(?) birken, twilly, and charm for her bag!


----------



## purselover888

IFFAH said:


> The End.



I don't want this story to end, Iffah!!  Thank you for the detailed sighting!  I really want to visit Singapore again -- just cannot believe how much H there is!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Another post from my child's school....this week's Back to School night. Birkin sightings, for my child's grade only.
Besides my etoupe 30 PHW......

35cm Bleu Abysse PHW.

Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous 30cm GHW, definitely Togo, looks like Bordeaux? Looked brand new, otherwise I'd say Rouge H. Great color.

Last but not least 35cm GHW, another unknown color, and I'm pretty sure she doesn't know the name of the color, either, or I would have asked, BUT!!! It is an olive green!!! Do I dare say canopèe? Looks like the swatch pic posted elsewhere, so I am hoping...if so, it is sufficiently green, not too brown...I'll have to ask the SA.


----------



## tnw

South Coast Plaza, a pretty lady carrying a lovely 35 gold Birkin today.


----------



## shoonik

ferocia_coutura said:


> View attachment 1889888
> 
> 
> lady in an alley in HK..



i'm sorry but you just don't wear those tacky shoes with a birkin


----------



## shoonik

Tall1Grl said:


> @Hermes store, Rouge Togo Kelly 35 w/ghw!!!
> 
> View attachment 1893177
> 
> 
> And a young woman wearing tank and shorts purchased a white togo or clemence(?) birken, twilly, and charm for her bag!


you look fab!


----------



## Millicat

shoonik said:


> i'm sorry but you just don't wear those tacky shoes with a birkin


 
A look doesn't always have to be designer from head to toe, there's an element of fun in dressing.
Styling expensive items with lesser ones is a look that's worn by us the world over, look at the 2 other threads called 'H and Cheap Outfits' and 'Your H In Action' and you'll see us combining the two all the time.


----------



## sydspy

super love the wildlife reports with pics to match up with .........thanks so much ........

here is a gorgeous Rose Lipstick 35cm Birkin with GHW......I am so sorry if you are a member here, but I have cut out your face here........


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sydspy said:


> super love the wildlife reports with pics to match up with .........thanks so much ........
> 
> here is a gorgeous Rose Lipstick 35cm Birkin with GHW......I am so sorry if you are a member here, but I have cut out your face here........



if that's rose lipstick, it looks fantastic!! darker than i've seen personally.


----------



## sydspy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> if that's rose lipstick, it looks fantastic!! darker than i've seen personally.



Believe me you, the birkin in the picture is a Rose Lipstick ...........Please bare in mind that I took the pic with my BB without a flash as I didn't want the lady to know that I was taking a spy pic of her ........The Rose Lipstick is really a gorgeous fluo Pink in a flesh........


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

sydspy said:


> Believe me you, the birkin in the picture is a Rose Lipstick ...........Please bare in mind that I took the pic with my BB without a flash as I didn't want the lady to know that I was taking a spy pic of her ........The Rose Lipstick is really a gorgeous fluo Pink in a flesh........



Yea it must be the lighting as the one I saw in person did not look like this!


----------



## fashionistaO

*Sydspy, *I like RL in ur lighting better, it's very diff !!!





sydspy said:


> Believe me you, the birkin in the picture is a Rose Lipstick ...........Please bare in mind that I took the pic with my BB without a flash as I didn't want the lady to know that I was taking a spy pic of her ........The Rose Lipstick is really a gorgeous fluo Pink in a flesh........


----------



## fashionistaO

Will there be a Part Deux !?!




IFFAH said:


> Starting the day @Ngee Ann City, two familiar ladies walked together, obviously friends. Easily stood out from the crowd as both had a *Cognac Ostrich*. One in black dress with *Cognac Ostrich 35B GHW. *The other, *32 Cognac Ostrich Sellier Kelly GHW*, bespectacled owner in mid-length hair in black dress w/leafy green details around shoulders if I remember correctly. Was mesmerized by the sisters of Cognac Ostrich.
> 
> Decide to drop by Paragon for some window and grocery shopping. At basement, near the Money Changer shop, an Indonesian lady decked out in *Hermes Orange 'H' Belt Kilt, Orange 30B PHW*, white polo with a label (Ralph Lauren?).
> 
> Towards near Starbucks @Paragon after grocery shopping, a *Mykonos Swift Lindy* all-alone in its glory on the table while owner checking her phone. Owner was in a polo color top (can't rmbr e' color) with hair tied into a bun.
> 
> Then, walked past and almost hit into a *Marron D'Inde Matte Gator Lindy*, young owner sucking her drink dressed in Goldish-Black top + skirt.
> 
> Over @Prada Paragon, decide to drop by for a lil' gift shopping. A shopper in all-pink dress with her *Rose Shocking Chevre 35B* dressed with a fuschia color Hermes scarf.
> 
> A few hours later...
> 
> While chilling @Starbucks, Liat Towers, next to it is the store, Massimo Dutti. Out came a *35 Ultraviolet B PHW*. Owner shoulder-tote hers on the shoulders wearing camouflage khaki pants, black polo and silver Louboutins. Walking along with her friend who was carrying a Balenciaga City in Black.
> 
> Then, a few minutes later, came by another sighting, a fair Japanese lady in light pink Cardigan, white tank top, beige skinny pants and crimson red flats. Toting a *Rubis Epsom Bolide GHW in 35/37*. Owner went in immediately.
> 
> And another red was sighted from far in opposite direction. A *Rouge Casaque/Rouge Garrance Lindy*, owner all-chic in blue chiffton tee with light grey denims and black flats.
> 
> Walking down to Hermes Liat Tower, 3 shops away from Starbucks, spot a lady with her *35B Gold Togo PHW*. Looking dazzling in a white-black leopard print dress with brown dyed hair in a bun.
> 
> A coincidence to see a friend. A *Ombre Lizard 25B* in her lil' black dress. Looking all-pretty.
> 
> Then, spot a bespectacled shopper with her Purple Diorissimo. Can't remember what she wears but did spot the Hermes Orange Shopping Bag.
> 
> Spend time at the store for a while. Came by another lady with her *Tosca Swift Lindy 30*. In casual printed blouse with beige pants.
> 
> After a few hours later, kiss and hugs, it's time to leave. Climbing up the stairs outside Hermes Liat, an Indonesian couple walked by. Petite owner with *Chocolate Epsom Sellier Kelly 35 PHW* & *twilly* wrapped around the handle, walking while checking her Iphone.
> 
> Walking towards to the direction of Far East Shopping Centre - Hilton Hotel; amidst colors and rainbows everywhere, a young lady stood out in her anonymous understated gear. Black chiffon shirt tucked out loosely with black shorts, black brogues and *35 Black Togo B PHW*. No diamonds, no scarves, nothing. Simple and pretty.
> 
> 
> Arriving at Hilton, while stuffing items in my car parked outside, a young mummy was asking her lil' girl to stop playing with the birds and follow her inside. Mummy has a *Natural Chamonix Sellier Kelly w/strap* and *red twillies* wrapped around the handles. The little girl continue to ignore mum's word and continue being mesmerized by the birds.
> 
> The End.


----------



## ferocia_coutura

husband carrying his wife's B around orchard


----------



## sydspy

ferocia_coutura said:


> husband carrying his wife's B around orchard
> 
> View attachment 1896037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896040



That is so sweet.............however, how do you know it is not his???...........he he he........


----------



## IFFAH

fashionistaO said:


> Will there be a Part Deux !?!



 Maybe soon? Lol. See how the next few days.




ferocia_coutura said:


> husband carrying his wife's B around orchard
> 
> View attachment 1896037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1896040



Pic taken near Starbucks towards Tanglin. Wife is chic! Good snapshot, ferocia_coutura!


----------



## ferocia_coutura

sydspy said:
			
		

> That is so sweet.............however, how do you know it is not his???...........he he he........



you might gave a point sydspy hahhaa &#9786;


----------



## ferocia_coutura

lady carrying her kelly around shaw tower this afternoon at scotts road..


----------



## ferocia_coutura

tonight at avenue Q in MBS  grand theater






apologize photo a bit blurry she was rushing to go to the ladies room..


----------



## bags to die for

FSH

Ladies with violine ostrich, terre? croc, 35 Himalaya (OMG), black croc and brown? birkins.

Sorry for the blurry shots. I was trying to be very discreet in front of the security guards. 

Most of the bags on display were not for sale and for display purposes only including the very stunning orange lizard constance.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ferocia_coutura said:


> lady carrying her kelly around shaw tower this afternoon at scotts road.
> 
> View attachment 1896702




What  a fabulous Kelly!!! Just. Freaking. Gorgeous. This makes me fall in love with the Kelly again. Love the shoulder strap. This is the ultimate casual, elegant and chic bag.


----------



## Julide

No spy shot but yesterday in Paris, the most amazing bag, an ombre constance elan at valentino!!I wish I could have taken a pic, I would have used that pic for my avatar instead of sean!!Stunning bag!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

bags to die for said:


> FSH
> 
> Ladies with violine ostrich, terre? croc, 35 Himalaya (OMG), black croc and brown? birkins.
> 
> Sorry for the blurry shots. I was trying to be very discreet in front of the security guards.
> 
> Most of the bags on display were not for sale and for display purposes only including the very stunning orange lizard constance.



Thank you for the pics Bagstodiefor, I really enjoyed them.


----------



## BabyBenV

Not so sure whether this is allowed. Just saw a knock-off RT Kelly in the subway train. 












Proportion wise is very weird. But so surprised fr the Knock-off


----------



## periogirl28

^^ Is that a "Sellier" Birkin??


----------



## IFFAH

I need to give a salute to ALL who snapped photos of Hermes sightings! I tried for today and it's not that Easy! People are walking fast, checking behind to make sure you're not classified as a stalker and feeling conscious if the owner catch on you!

Outing for today with friends and a lil' dinner and wine. *Mdm Pascale Mussard*, creative director of Hermes & Petit H; dressed in Hermes top and Hermes jewellery. *Tania Lee* as described was toting a White Swift Bolide dressed in same attire below. More story can be found @http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/asians-and-hermes-590067-656.html#post23013600





Meanwhile,@Ngee Ann City

While applying my mascara and eyeshadow in the ladies, a Gris Tourterelle Ostrich Mini Bolide walks in with a young lady dressed in salmon-red polka dot dress and salmon-red flats. Thank god, my eyes didn't end up smudged after drooling.

Finally, some sightings pictures of the day. In Orchard Rd.
*
Ficelle Croc* & *Etoupe JPG a.k.a. Shoulder Birkin I*.


----------



## IFFAH

Julide said:


> No spy shot but yesterday in Paris, the most amazing bag, an ombre constance elan at valentino!!I wish I could have taken a pic, I would have used that pic for my avatar instead of sean!!Stunning bag!!



! Meanwhile, there's a Black Shiny Croc Sac Piano lying down at my local Hermes waiting for grabs. Oh my mighty lord.


----------



## springbaby

Saw these two exotic Birkins at Hermes Vancouver today. Excuse the crappy pics, didn't want to look like a creeper taking pics of people (even though I was LOL.)


----------



## Julide

IFFAH said:


> ! Meanwhile, there's a Black Shiny Croc Sac Piano lying down at my local Hermes waiting for grabs. Oh my mighty lord.



Pure torture!!


----------



## fashionistaO

LOL, you've been MIA, hope your getting your daily H dose dear!




Julide said:


> Pure torture!!


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> LOL, you've been MIA, hope your getting your daily H dose dear!



*FashionistaO*!!!!! Hi!!I have missed you!! I've been getting my *H* dose in the form of wildlife and visits to *H*. A very dangerous combination!!


----------



## sydspy

wow wow ........this is getting better..........super love...........bring all the willdlife sightings with pics.............love love love..........thanks thanks for all the pics......


----------



## martiniandlace

closetoreal said:


> Saw these two exotic Birkins at Hermes Vancouver today. Excuse the crappy pics, didn't want to look like a creeper taking pics of people (even though I was LOL.)


Goodness!! This is amazingly brave of you. You took pictures of customers at Hermes in Vancouver? How??. The store almost always has more staff than customers (very attentive staff too) and a security guard or two. Wowww!!.


----------



## sedgewick

I saw a GUY with an orangey Evelyn tote at the train station today. Haha not most exciting but it's what I have to offer  x


----------



## springbaby

Red Lindy at LV


----------



## Julide

closetoreal said:


> Red Lindy at LV



This lady!!I now feel sad that my lindys do not have such a chic owner.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Julide said:


> This lady!!I now feel sad that my lindys do not have such a chic owner.



Aww, I'm sure you are a very stylish lady!! You have a great eye on spotting H, and I'm sure you will have a great sense of fashion, like all of us on tPF


----------



## tnw

Today in La Jolla, a lovely young lady carrying a gorgeous red Bolide. It was so striking on her.


----------



## libelle

A couple walking out of Hermes Madison, girl with an etoupe 26 (?) lindy, and a lady with a black phw birkin 30 a block away


----------



## honhon

Yesterday lunch time at Crystal Jade restaurant in ION, one lady walked in with a Gold Ostrich Birkin 35/30, and following her was a friend or relative woman, with Blue Alligator Birkin 30.  Amazing chic duo!  Walked into Apple shop after the lunch and saw a young woman with striking White Bolide 32 hanging from her shoulder.  Fabulous Friday afternoon in ION Singapore.


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Aww, I'm sure you are a very stylish lady!! You have a great eye on spotting H, and I'm sure you will have a great sense of fashion, like all of us on tPF



LV FreakThank you!! Such a nice comment!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

First spy pic ever and it's harder than I thought even though the bag was stationary. Didn't want to get caught so the pix ended up capturing mostly our table :0(

Red Evelyn at the next table in a Madrid restaurant. Owner was a stylish red haired woman. 

Later on Calle de Serrano, young woman with a well used Barenia/Toile Herbag


----------



## martiniandlace

IcookIeatIshop said:


> First spy pic ever and it's harder than I thought even though the bag was stationary. Didn't want to get caught so the pix ended up capturing mostly our table :0(
> 
> Red Evelyn at the next table in a Madrid restaurant. Owner was a stylish red haired woman.
> 
> Later on Calle de Serrano, young woman with a well used Barenia/Toile Herbag


Ooh...Completely off topic briefly! Madrid is beautiful....I will be in Madrid, then off to Cáceres next month. Hope I see lots of beautiful bags too.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

martiniandlace said:
			
		

> Ooh...Completely off topic briefly! Madrid is beautiful....I will be in Cáceres next month and then in Madrid. Hope I see lots of beautiful bags too.



Nice!! I went for a quick recon in H today and saw quite a few Evelyns, orang Picotin MM and two large Cabags. SA says she has a very large B but nothing else since stock only arrives on Tue & Wed. Got a cashmere shawl in UV and left my # for her to call me if anything comes in, fingers crossed...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at The Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia: a dark brown Garden Party.


----------



## Sienna220

Sat night @ MGM Grand Casino: Lady looked like she was in her 60s, well dressed, holding orange birkin GHW on her lap while playing slot machine.


----------



## audreylita

35 cm dalmatian birkin.

Parking garage across from Barneys on 62nd Street.

Totally ab fab!!!


----------



## Sienna220

audreylita said:


> 35 cm dalmatian birkin.
> 
> Parking garage across from Barneys on 62nd Street.
> 
> Totally ab fab!!!



Those dalmatians are so lovely!!!


----------



## periogirl28

Saw my first Etribelt in the wild today, I think it was Bleu Hydra.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Black Jypsiere 37cm and Etoupe Evelyne spotted yesterday afternoon in the Holt's Cafe Bloor Street.


----------



## baghag21

Orange shoulder Kelly at Vincom Tower A (HCMC, Vietnam) main entrance.  Squashed under the arm with the handle falling off the shoulder ... cute way of carrying it.


----------



## fashionistaO

Cocktails @ H interesting evening...most attendees in dark suits.

TDF Ficelle croc constance23/double gusset/PHW on the arms of a lovely JP lady, full bob, cream CC Byzantine jkt, trousers, mink clip stole in Dawn...

She complimented us on our b w/ twillies, poms, and hot bottes she thought we bought them in JP^

Med blonde, cream crepe shirt, slacks, booties, 35b/color(gold/VN??)/GHW - a spa couldn't revive this one... 

Honorable mentions - 35/gold togo/PHW, etoupe bolide, RV/31/trimii, Gloria moussie, blackCDC/GHW, 30black/GHW... One jacket men's dept - leather tab elbow patch^^

running into pf members


----------



## nolanm2000

audreylita said:
			
		

> 35 cm dalmatian birkin.
> 
> Parking garage across from Barneys on 62nd Street.
> 
> Totally ab fab!!!



I love Dalmatian I was browsing online and haute gallery has a Dalmatian Evelyne


----------



## cayenne-pepper

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Cocktails @ H interesting evening...most attendees in dark suits.
> 
> TDF Ficelle croc constance23/double gusset/PHW on the arms of a lovely JP lady, full bob, cream CC Byzantine jkt, trousers, mink clip stole in Dawn...
> 
> She complimented us on our b w/ twillies, poms, and hot bottes she thought we bought them in JP^
> 
> Med blonde, cream crepe shirt, slacks, booties, 35b/color(gold/VN??)/GHW - a spa couldn't revive this one...
> 
> Honorable mentions - 35/gold togo/PHW, etoupe bolide, RV/31/trimii, Gloria moussie, blackCDC/GHW, 30black/GHW... One jacket men's dept - leather tab elbow patch^^
> 
> running into pf members



At the H event tonight we took wildlife shots of our twin Brique Bs with matching Boubou twillies, Hot Botte charms and fraternal pompoms.  LOL


----------



## H.C.

cayenne-pepper said:
			
		

> At the H event tonight we took wildlife shots of our twin Brique Bs with matching Boubou twillies, Hot Botte charms and fraternal pompoms.  LOL



Very cute!  I'm new to this thread but hope to be able to add some sightings soon.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Last night, went out to dinner (Chinese restaurant) saw a red Lindy... probably size 30... It was a bright red... but H makes a billion 'bright reds'... The owner was walking out as we were walking it..


----------



## fashionistaO

Prolly rouge casaque - brightest red to date - eye popping pretty^



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Last night, went out to dinner (Chinese restaurant) saw a red Lindy... probably size 30... It was a bright red... but H makes a billion 'bright reds'... The owner was walking out as we were walking it..


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Yesterday at the Alhambra in Granada, young lady with Etoupe size 30 Lindy while sightseeing


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on Walnut St. In Philadelphia: a beautiful brown vintage Constance.


----------



## IFFAH

cayenne-pepper said:


> At the H event tonight we took wildlife shots of our twin Brique Bs with matching Boubou twillies, Hot Botte charms and fraternal pompoms.  LOL



Adorable twins!


----------



## IFFAH

Harry Winston,

Young lady dressed in pink vest with black dress and Christian Louboutins Trash sneakers, buying her $1 million diamond ring. Bag, Turquoise Swift Lindy.


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> Cocktails @ H interesting evening...most attendees in dark suits.
> 
> TDF Ficelle croc constance23/double gusset/PHW on the arms of a lovely JP lady, full bob, cream CC Byzantine jkt, trousers, mink clip stole in Dawn...
> 
> She complimented us on our b w/ twillies, poms, and hot bottes she thought we bought them in JP^
> 
> Med blonde, cream crepe shirt, slacks, booties, 35b/color(gold/VN??)/GHW - a spa couldn't revive this one...
> 
> Honorable mentions - 35/gold togo/PHW, etoupe bolide, RV/31/trimii, Gloria moussie, blackCDC/GHW, 30black/GHW... One jacket men's dept - leather tab elbow patch^^
> 
> running into pf members



Very cute!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

IFFAH said:


> Harry Winston,
> 
> Young lady dressed in pink vest with black dress and Christian Louboutins Trash sneakers, buying her $1 million diamond ring. Bag, Turquoise Swift Lindy.



I want to see that ring!!  If it costed $1 million, it must have been like HAAAUUUGGGEE!


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I want to see that ring!!  If it costed $1 million, it must have been like HAAAUUUGGGEE!



:giggles:Not at Harry Winston!!:giggles:A million doesn't go that far there, just like H!!:giggles:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Julide said:


> :giggles:Not at Harry Winston!!:giggles:A million doesn't go that far there, just like H!!:giggles:



Oh, awkward... OK lets up the anty, what about $100 million, will there be anything nice to see?? 

(Hopefully I don't find a girlfriend with that high expectations  or else I would be broke in no time!!)


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Oh, awkward... OK lets up the anty, what about $100 million, will there be anything nice to see??
> 
> (Hopefully I don't find a girlfriend with that high expectations  or else I would be broke in no time!!)



I haven't myself purchased anything from them so I have no idea what the pricing is like, however I was in Cartier and fell in love with an emerald ring around 5 carats and it was a million!! *I did not purchase anything, I was in sticker shock* So I guess next time you are in HW ask them what a million will buy!!!I no have guts to do it myself, as I know that I have no intention of buying!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Julide said:


> I haven't myself purchased anything from them so I have no idea what the pricing is like, however I was in Cartier and fell in love with an emerald ring around 5 carats and it was a million!! *I did not purchase anything, I was in sticker shock* So I guess next time you are in HW ask them what a million will buy!!!I no have guts to do it myself, as I know that I have no intention of buying!!



Challenge accepted!! (I will report back at the end of the year, when I go to HK.. and maybe to go Graff too and enquire for you!!)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Yesterday in the streets of Seville, a bunch of young people having drinks & tapas outside on a sidewalk bar. A Tabac 40cm Birkin GHW casually slouching under the high table on the pavement. The young lady owner dressed very casually as well with sun kissed skin. 

Made me think that maybe I should use my 35cm Etoupe B like this too, with abandon :0P


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Challenge accepted!! (I will report back at the end of the year, when I go to HK.. and maybe to go Graff too and enquire for you!!)



Yeah!!!I can't wait to hear back!!


Paris 10 secs ago.A lady with a toile gp in black with a 30 cm Etoupe lindy.Fab combo!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday on the train to town: a 35 raisin Togo Birkin, PHW. Strolling on Walnut St.: a brown Picotin.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Last week in Hong Kong Central:

2 ladies wearing 30cm Lindy (one in Rouge Casque and another one in Gold)
A lady crossing a busy street with BJ Kelly

Causeway Bay:
35cm Black Matte Croc on lady's arm (Beautiful)
Tri-color Kelly in Lee's Gardens

Overall a lot more sighting of H bags in Hong Kong this year compared to last.


----------



## LuvBirkin

A wonderful wildlife in Central, Hong Kong this morning: vert olive clemence Bolide 35 ghw


----------



## Lutz

LuvBirkin said:


> A wonderful wildlife in Central, Hong Kong this morning: vert olive clemence Bolide 35 ghw


 
:worthy:


----------



## plumtree

An even more amazing sighting, in Central, Hong Kong today. Indigo Poro 30B


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> :giggles:Not at Harry Winston!!:giggles:A million doesn't go that far there, just like H!!:giggles:


 
Half million USD at HW should get you a 4-carat RB solitaire diamond ring, D colour VS clarity.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

periogirl28 said:


> Half million USD at HW should get you a 4-carat RB solitaire diamond ring, D colour VS clarity.


 

So if you double the price, then maybe that ring would be around 8 carats.. dont know what the other stuff means, but WOW...


----------



## periogirl28

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> So if you double the price, then maybe that ring would be around 8 carats.. dont know what the other stuff means, but WOW...


 
Alas, double the money doesn't double the carat weight. D colour is the grade of the diamond colour, this is the highest colourless grade for white diamonds and the VS is Very Small inclusions, a grade of the clarity (flawlessness) of the diamond. I reckon by the time you ready to find an E-ring for your lucky girlfriend, you will be familiar with all these terms!
BTW, 1 million USD would get you a 1 carat Fancy Intense PINK diamond ring at Tiffany's.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

periogirl28 said:


> Alas, double the money doesn't double the carat weight. D colour is the grade of the diamond colour, this is the highest colourless grade for white diamonds and the VS is Very Small inclusions, a grade of the clarity (flawlessness) of the diamond. I reckon by the time you ready to find an E-ring for your lucky girlfriend, you will be familiar with all these terms!
> BTW, 1 million USD would get you a 1 carat Fancy Intense PINK diamond ring at Tiffany's.



Ohhh right.. OK, now I somewhat get it!! LOL... Ohh PINK DIAMOND nice... But the price  hehehe


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> Half million USD at HW should get you a 4-carat RB solitaire diamond ring, D colour VS clarity.





L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> So if you double the price, then maybe that ring would be around 8 carats.. dont know what the other stuff means, but WOW...





periogirl28 said:


> Alas, double the money doesn't double the carat weight. D colour is the grade of the diamond colour, this is the highest colourless grade for white diamonds and the VS is Very Small inclusions, a grade of the clarity (flawlessness) of the diamond. I reckon by the time you ready to find an E-ring for your lucky girlfriend, you will be familiar with all these terms!
> BTW, 1 million USD would get you a 1 carat Fancy Intense PINK diamond ring at Tiffany's.



Thanks for the information periogirl!!it's seems that HW has reasonable pricing conpared to H fine jewelry!!


----------



## mistikat

periogirl28 said:


> Half million USD at HW should get you a 4-carat RB solitaire diamond ring, D colour VS clarity.


 


L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> So if you double the price, then maybe that ring would be around 8 carats.. dont know what the other stuff means, but WOW...


 


periogirl28 said:


> Alas, double the money doesn't double the carat weight. D colour is the grade of the diamond colour, this is the highest colourless grade for white diamonds and the VS is Very Small inclusions, a grade of the clarity (flawlessness) of the diamond. I reckon by the time you ready to find an E-ring for your lucky girlfriend, you will be familiar with all these terms!
> BTW, 1 million USD would get you a 1 carat Fancy Intense PINK diamond ring at Tiffany's.


 


L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ohhh right.. OK, now I somewhat get it!! LOL... Ohh PINK DIAMOND nice... But the price  hehehe


 


Julide said:


> Thanks for the information periogirl!!it's seems that HW has reasonable pricing conpared to H fine jewelry!!


 
Can we please get :back2topic: now?


----------



## fashionistaO

For you and DH :giggles:




purselover888 said:


> Very cute!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

On Rambla de Catalunya, Barcelona this morning, stylish middle aged woman dressed in suit jacket and pencil skirt talking on cell phone with gold 28 sellier Kelly in Epsom, GHW

An elderly tourist-looking woman with a gold Evelyn.


----------



## chessmont

Chicago O'Hare Airport, Monday.  Woman with a large-ish black Constance.  I don't know much about sizes and leathers but it wasn't a small bag.


----------



## Rachelle

Burnaby, Canada

At Shoppers, a lady with a 30cm blue jean Birkin rushed into the elevator while people were trying to exit. Money can't buy patience and courtesy to others. Pity.

Same day at Forever 21, a cute girl totes a MM etoupe picotin.


----------



## Valmont

I haven't posted here in a while because I was afraid my pics were being somewhat invasive of people's privacy, so I'm trying to crop them to reveal as little of possible of the fabulous Hermes wearers/carriers 

This morning on the way to work I saw this young woman in her late 20's carrying a beautiful Double Sens in what seems Bleu Electrique and dark gray... It was stunning.  I have to admit I was very jealous.


----------



## fashionistaO

:sunniesWe love your contributions dear - don't fret - keep them coming




Valmont said:


> I haven't posted here in a while because I was afraid my pics were being somewhat invasive of people's privacy, so I'm trying to crop them to reveal as little of possible of the fabulous Hermes wearers/carriers
> 
> This morning on the way to work I saw this young woman in her late 20's carrying a beautiful Double Sens in what seems Bleu Electrique and dark gray... It was stunning.  I have to admit I was very jealous.


----------



## Valmont

fashionistaO said:


> :sunniesWe love your contributions dear - don't fret - keep them coming



Aw thanks fashionistaO. Ironically this comes from having spotted a picture of ME here that someone posted from another site so it was my turn to see what it felt like to have your picture posted on a public forum LOL.


----------



## audreylita

A lovely etoupe victoria and a 30 cm black birkin.

Manolo Blahnik in Manhattan.  

Someone please keep me out of this store!!!


----------



## bababebi

At the Lifeline luncheon in New York last Friday at Le Cirque:

-brand new black porosus PHW 35cm Birkin (bought two days before in New York). It was quite special.

-etoupe 35cm Togo Birkin PHW 

- black Togo GHW 35cm Kelly

- vintage black porosus croc 32cm Drag

- Etoupe Swift Constance Elan

- cocoan porosus croc shiny Kelly 32cm GHW

It was chilly for mid October, lots of little fur scarves, high heels, long glossy hair, but generally chic dressing.


----------



## fashionistaO

Consider this PR :giggles:



Valmont said:


> Aw thanks fashionistaO. Ironically this comes from having spotted a picture of ME here that someone posted from another site so it was my turn to see what it felt like to have your picture posted on a public forum LOL.




My first IRL sighting of matte amethyst TB/20 @ Conde Nast, dark grey pegged trouser with a sheer black tuxedo strip, inner zipper@ the ankles, peplum top peeking from under, matching jkt in hand, Valentino 65/black strass w/ thin ankle strap.


----------



## Singasong

On the tram...


----------



## audreylita

Singasong said:


> On the tram...



Those straps look awfully long for a 35 birkin.  There's no way I could ever wear mine as a shoulder bag and I have a small frame.


----------



## ladybaby78

Is it just me, or the base of the straps look a bit off? I could be wrong since I haven't seen many shoulder Bs....



audreylita said:


> Those straps look awfully long for a 35 birkin. There's no way I could ever wear mine as a shoulder bag and I have a small frame.


----------



## H.C.

ladybaby78 said:
			
		

> Is it just me, or the base of the straps look a bit off? I could be wrong since I haven't seen many shoulder Bs....



I would like to know as we'll.  Spotted etoupe Birkin PHW worn on shoulder today.


----------



## IFFAH

H.C. said:


> I would like to know as we'll.  Spotted etoupe Birkin PHW worn on shoulder today.



I can wear my birkin 35 on my shoulders. That birkin in the picture is fake.

Kuala Lumpur yest,

Moutarde/Gris Perle Picotin MM worn on the shoulders.


----------



## Champers21

My matt croc bleu de malta polochon out for dinner tonight


----------



## Jadeite

first time i've seen an exotic polochon!


----------



## plumtree

Jadeite said:


> first time i've seen an exotic polochon!



Me too!  Gorgeous!


----------



## HeidiMom

Me three...wow, it is stunning!!!


----------



## Champers21

Jadeite said:
			
		

> first time i've seen an exotic polochon!



Yeah me too!!! Which was why I just HAD to have her!!


----------



## Champers21

Awwwwh thank u Plumtree n Heidimom


----------



## loves

Champers21 said:


> My matt croc bleu de malta polochon out for dinner tonight



wow


----------



## Polaremil

Yesterday in Nice on main shopping street Felix Faure: Picotin in what I believe to be Bleu Hydra. It looked so fresh, I got hit by major bag envy. I was carrying my Cafee Picotin, which suddenly seemed dull in comparison.

Last week in Hermes Monte Carlo: stunning 30 cm croc in either graphite or dark blue, didn't want to stare to close. Carried by elegant older lady in black.


----------



## sydneybob

Champers21 said:
			
		

> My matt croc bleu de malta polochon out for dinner tonight



Gorgeous! My first look at one, and I think with bleu croc is perfection.


----------



## Sienna220

Champers21 said:


> My matt croc bleu de malta polochon out for dinner tonight



Lucky lucky!


----------



## baghag21

Yesterday walking through the basement connection between one mall to another, 32cm Fauve Matte Croc Kelly hanging off the slim shoulders of a pretty young girl in shorts who was passionately hooked on to the arm of her BF.  The bag was gorgeous and looked fantastic on her.  Some consider this colour aging.  Looking at the bag on her, it was just pure fantastical.


----------



## namie

22 Oct 12. 1.20pm, Toa Payoh bus interchange. A short hair lady in fushia/rose pink Birkin.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

martiniandlace said:


> Ooh...Completely off topic briefly! Madrid is beautiful....I will be in Madrid, then off to Cáceres next month. Hope I see lots of beautiful bags too.



Madrid was so nice! Stocks in the H store is low though, but better than Barcelona. I spied a lot more bags in the streets of Barcelona than in Madrid, however


----------



## Millicat

Errrm, we seem to have lost a day or two ...... where have those posts gone


----------



## springbaby

Spotted a red Picotin PM and a rose tyrien B35 PHW today in Holt Renfrew


----------



## christymarie340

Finally saw one! Just now, in Holland, coming out of  PT, blonde w/a black 35 w/phw getting into a Mercedes. I was in the ML350 trying not to stare at the beautiful (and rare in these parts) B


----------



## tesi

christymarie340 said:


> Finally saw one! Just now, in Holland, coming out of  PT, blonde w/a black 35 w/phw getting into a Mercedes. I was in the ML350 trying not to stare at the beautiful (and rare in these parts) B



which holland my sweet friend? the one near us?
xo


----------



## Luckydogmom

Neiman Marcus, Newport Beach...2 beautiful red Garden Parties. Mother and daughter...or maybe sisters, so hard to tell sometimes. Regardless, they both looked charming with their matching GP's!


----------



## christymarie340

tesi said:


> which holland my sweet friend? the one near us?
> xo



Yes! I was so taken off guard!!


----------



## Jadeite

Mt E medical centre : orange Togo GHW B35

Paragon Da Paolo: Lindy 30 very Veronese and Tri-colored 30B in gold/dark blue/Gris carried by 2 youn ladies. Also another B35 in gold phw carried by a westerner.

Mandarin gallery: beautiful lady with iris Kelly 32 phw.

Takashimaya: orange GP TPM, bougainvillea GP carried by pretty mom with an adorable boy
Kelly Togo 35 phw (Indonesian lady) 
Crocus Constance 23 phw (young lady with stroller)


----------



## Deshkar

it's pretty easy to spot H in Singapore, especially along Taka-Ion on the weekend. pretty cool.


----------



## My Lisette

Spotted an orange Etribelt today and it looked so gorgeous.  I am coveting that bag! She had the longer strap looped through the leather covered closure and the shorter strap, with PHW left hanging. It didn't look as complicated to maneuver as I had heard. Really lovely!


----------



## shareli

At Fashion Valley Mall, I saw a lady sporting an orange lindy... so gorgeous!


----------



## IFFAH

Jadeite said:


> Mt E medical centre : orange Togo GHW B35
> 
> Paragon Da Paolo: Lindy 30 very Veronese and Tri-colored 30B in gold/dark blue/Gris carried by 2 youn ladies. Also another B35 in gold phw carried by a westerner.
> 
> Mandarin gallery: beautiful lady with iris Kelly 32 phw.
> 
> Takashimaya: orange GP TPM, bougainvillea GP carried by pretty mom with an adorable boy
> Kelly Togo 35 phw (Indonesian lady)
> Crocus Constance 23 phw (young lady with stroller)




Wowee! Looks like you're on a roll!


Been busy lately. While on a quiet dinner with dear partner at Paragon, spot a green (I don't know what green it is, mix in between Pelouse, Vert Anis and Chartreuse) SO Kelly. Young lady with her group of girlfriends in casual printed summer dress, pink-white-blue details. Pretty lady!


----------



## QnBee9

Saw a woman carrying a black 35 Birkin w phw at Nordstroms in the purse section.


----------



## Champers21

This morning at Scotts sq.
A casually  chic Japanese lady with pale "yellow" Kelly in GHW.


----------



## IFFAH

Champers21 said:


> This morning at Scotts sq.
> A casually  chic Japanese lady with pale "yellow" Kelly in GHW.



Great shot!


----------



## Champers21

Spotted at Coffee bean n tea leaf at Forum this morning.
A "cafe" lindy 30??


----------



## katvolution83

*Champers21*, you always take the best shots!


----------



## audreylita

30 cm potiron birkin and a 35 cm gris birkin.

Taboo, Worth Ave, Palm Beach.


----------



## Champers21

katvolution83 said:
			
		

> Champers21, you always take the best shots!



Awwwh I try to be really discreet n quick!! Hence the 2nd pic being blurry  apologies!


----------



## Champers21

Étoupe B35 at Killiney Kopitiam forum


----------



## Jadeite

wow Champers, you definitely get around a lot in a day.


----------



## Valmont

I spotted this woman carrying a brown Garden Party this morning on Park Ave. I have the exact same bag and the leather in her bag has faded exactly as in mine, which gives it a nice vintage feeling.


----------



## audreylita

Valmont said:


> I spotted this woman carrying a brown Garden Party this morning on Park Ave. I have the exact same bag and the leather in her bag has faded exactly as in mine, which gives it a nice vintage feeling.



That bag looks great, love how it's faded!  And glad you're back with your spy shots.  

Also nice to see the snaps unsnapped.  I was advised by a craftsperson not to keep them closed because it permanently creases the top of the bag.


----------



## francelamour

audreylita said:
			
		

> That bag looks great, love how it's faded!  And glad you're back with your spy shots.
> 
> Also nice to see the snaps unsnapped.  I was advised by a craftsperson not to keep them closed because it permanently creases the top of the bag.



Please help me...what will happen when you keep the snapes closed?Sorry but but I do not understand...


----------



## bibichu

Rose tyrien B25 with "rain coat" at lane crawford canton road hk





Gold B35 at ocean terminal for lunch




A man wearing a white so kelly outside the lady's room waiting at arrival gate in taiwan airport


----------



## audreylita

francelamour said:


> Please help me...what will happen when you keep the snapes closed?Sorry but but I do not understand...



It will leave a permanent bend in the top leather band.  You want to keep it nice and round.  I do use mine with the snaps closed but always store it with the snaps open and the bag fully stuffed so it retains it's original shape.


----------



## francelamour

audreylita said:
			
		

> It will leave a permanent bend in the top leather band.  You want to keep it nice and round.  I do use mine with the snaps closed but always store it with the snaps open and the bag fully stuffed so it retains it's original shape.



Ah - o.k...I know what you mean!
It's a good idea to store it open !
Thanks!


----------



## **Chanel**

Today at H. in Dusseldorf (Germany):

- A very classy lady with a gorgeous 30 Gris T. ostrich Birkin, phw. I really loved her look. Very classy and elegant.

- A woman with a very special style (wish I took picture of this, but didn't had the guts, lol). Pinkish coat, red gloves, red scarf and 35 or 40 Havannne  Birkin with ghw in Epsom. Looked really fabulous!

- A blonde woman with a 32 Box or Swift Kelly in Black, phw.

- Blonde lady with 35 Black Birkin, ghw.

- Another Blonde lady with Etain 35 Birkin, phw.

I should try to make some spy shots next time, fingers crossed that I won't get caught .


----------



## Inkbluelover

This afternoon, Sydney Chinatown , blue jean ( unsure exact color ) B30 with PHW, sorry for blurry photo


----------



## purselover888

Yesterday Bergdorf/Madison

35cm Mat Nilo Amethyst B w/ PHW
30cm Potiron B (Back pointed toward me so don't know HW)
35cm Black B w/ PHW
40cm Black B w/ PHW
30cm Brique B w/ PHW on smoking Asian girl
36cm Rouge H GP
36cm Brown Canvas GP
35cm vintage Gold B w/ PHW 
32cm Brown Kelly on classy senior lady
35cm Black B w/ PHW on another lady
35cm Raisin B w/ PHW 

I know I missed a couple!


----------



## fashionistaO

NICE sightings!!!

LOL missed me :giggles: 
Was @ Chanel upstairs checking out some holiday wear



purselover888 said:


> Yesterday Bergdorf/Madison
> 
> 35cm Mat Nilo Amethyst B w/ PHW
> 30cm Potiron B (Back pointed toward me so don't know HW)
> 35cm Black B w/ PHW
> 40cm Black B w/ PHW
> 30cm Brique B w/ PHW on smoking Asian girl
> 36cm Rouge H GP
> 36cm Brown Canvas GP
> 35cm vintage Gold B w/ PHW
> 32cm Brown Kelly on classy senior lady
> 35cm Black B w/ PHW on another lady
> 35cm Raisin B w/ PHW
> 
> I know I missed a couple!


----------



## purselover888

fashionistaO said:


> NICE sightings!!!
> 
> LOL missed me :giggles:
> Was @ Chanel upstairs checking out some holiday wear



Ooooh yes, yours was the one I missed!  

And what were the specs on the missing?


----------



## fashionistaO

I carried my knitting in my horseshoe bag w/ rubis interior




purselover888 said:


> Ooooh yes, yours was the one I missed!
> 
> And what were the specs on the missing?


----------



## lucywife

two contributions from Boston, both bags carried by Asian ladies, first was right in front of me in line at L.A Burdick Chocolate and another one walking on Newbury tonight.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

A gorgeous denim & black Ghilles Birkin 35 in front of me on the escalator


----------



## Hermesforlife

A 30cm Khaki green toile and brown leather birkin with phw on a jersey light rail. I've never seen anything H on here before except my bolide. Nice sighting in the morning!


----------



## loves

35 togo black birkin phw
Cassis all leather GP
31 bolide, clemence phw. colour could be bleu de malt

shanghai


----------



## sydspy

IcookIeatIshop said:
			
		

> A gorgeous denim & black Ghilles Birkin 35 in front of me on the escalator



Wow wow that ghillies denim combo is soooooooooo gorgeous ... Thanks for the spy pic ...


----------



## IFFAH

14 Nov.

_Singapore loves Garden Parties. In town,_


Toile Garden Party PM and Hermes scarf (western girl in black blazer, denim and black top, smart elegant)
Black Garden Party TPM w/strap (Japanese in black maxi and tee with japanese male partner)
Toile Garden Party GM w/chinese zodiac charms
Toile Garden Party PM along 313 Somerset (In blue shirt, denim and flats)


Brique Boxcalf Kelly 32 GHW (in white blazer, black boots)
Sienne Shoulder Kelly w/twillies PHW (In brown chiffon top and black pants)
Etoupe Victoria Fourre Tout (brown blazer, white shirt and jeans)
Moutarde Herbag (In black dress)


35 Amethyst Matte Croc Birkin (In white shirt and denim)

@Four Seasons
35 Black Croc Kelly (In black blazer, white shirt, black pants, black heels)

H&M
Chocolate Boxcalf Kelly Lakis (greenish top with gold trims and denim with folded leg cuffs and Prada shoes, I like this look most!)

Alli Sim (kiwi green shawl) and Hermes staffs going for lunch


----------



## fashionistaO

Trying to hail a taxi outside HW(Harry Winston)

Very toned lady mid-forties 5'6ish - in casual etain neoprene riding pants/dressage boots/fitted belted Belstaff leather jkt/hair in low wrap - arm candy: 35B/porosus shiny cocoan/^ symbol/GHW 

Inside HW:

 Diamond 35B/shiny amethyst/PHW - not aftermarket 
Sorry, forgot what she was wearing


----------



## bababebi

^^ are you serious? Goodness! This is an extremely rare bag. Shiny amethyst croc is rare enough but with full diamond hardware. Carrying it around? That is really something.


----------



## fashionistaO

Yes DH and I was stalking her and no bodyguards held us back...truest meaning of RARE!
Neither owner and bag was a local, I gather^

Stalked at least a good 1/2 hour, she liked my snowman charm, was too shy to offer a trade lol what was I thinking!

ps - I think Madison had is on display during Holidays ?last year?


----------



## loves

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Yes DH and I was stalking her and no bodyguards held us back...truest meaning of RARE!
> Neither owner and bag was a local, I gather^
> 
> Stalked at least a good 1/2 hour, she liked my snowman charm, was to shy to offer a trade lol what was I thinking!
> 
> ps - I think Madison had is on display during Holidays ?last year?



Lol you two are so cute! Such happy stalkers xoxo say hi to the mr for me

My sighting was more mundane, made special only as H has not hit this city yet. Orange Epsom phw 27 bolide in the supermarket.


----------



## Jadeite

fashionistaO said:
			
		

> Yes DH and I was stalking her and no bodyguards held us back...truest meaning of RARE!
> Neither owner and bag was a local, I gather^
> 
> Stalked at least a good 1/2 hour, she liked my snowman charm, was to shy to offer a trade lol what was I thinking!
> 
> ps - I think Madison had is on display during Holidays ?last year?



Any spy pic?  Lol I can imagine u and DH ninja-ing around


----------



## fashionistaO

bababebi said:


> ^^ are you serious? Goodness! This is an extremely rare bag. Shiny amethyst croc is rare enough but with full diamond hardware. Carrying it around? That is really something.



No joke, running late and missed the CC trunk show today lol
Hardware was facing in but can't miss that reflective bling which caught my peripheral attention.  
Got a much better close up when she saw my snowman charm  



loves said:


> Lol you two are so cute! Such happy stalkers xoxo say hi to the mr for me
> 
> My sighting was more mundane, made special only as H has not hit this city yet. Orange Epsom phw 27 bolide in the supermarket.



mr waves back

Stalking beats swiping any day, and this was souped up live window shopping for H 



Jadeite said:


> Any spy pic?  Lol I can imagine u and DH ninja-ing around



Paralyzed in happy shock, I wouldn't dare - cos surely I would have made the front page news w/no bail lol


----------



## Millicat

bababebi said:


> ^^ are you serious? Goodness! This is an extremely rare bag. Shiny amethyst croc is rare enough but with full diamond hardware. Carrying it around? That is really something.



I love to see people carry their precious bags and get their fullest enjoyment out of them, i too would have had my eyes popping out of my head


----------



## namie

Saw two person carrying Hermes bags in CHIJ Katong this morning. One in a Birkin 25 and another carrying Lindy.


----------



## loves

namie said:


> Saw two person carrying Hermes bags in CHIJ Katong this morning. One in a Birkin 25 and another carrying Lindy.



i hope you are talking about the students' mothers. i say this because i remember in school we were to wear uniforms and limited colours in accessories because it is the school's motto that all are equal in our place of learning. then again i was in school over 20-30+ years ago.


----------



## namie

loves said:


> i hope you are talking about the students' mothers



 Yes. The mums


----------



## loves

namie said:


> Yes. The mums



phew


----------



## namie

loves said:
			
		

> phew



It was orientation day for P1s this morning


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> Trying to hail a taxi outside HW(Harry Winston)
> 
> Very toned lady mid-forties 5'6ish - in casual etain neoprene riding pants/dressage boots/fitted belted Belstaff leather jkt/hair in low wrap - arm candy: 35B/porosus shiny cocoan/^ symbol/GHW
> 
> Inside HW:
> 
> Diamond 35B/shiny amethyst/PHW - not aftermarket
> Sorry, forgot what she was wearing



Where's Bill Cunningham when you need him!


----------



## birkinglover

loves said:


> i hope you are talking about the students' mothers. i say this because i remember in school we were to wear uniforms and limited colours in accessories because it is the school's motto that all are equal in our place of learning. then again i was in school over 20-30+ years ago.



Me too..I'm from CHIJ Katong too.


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

At the Affordable Art Fair today:

size 34 Lindy in a dark green, maybe Vert Olive
size 30 Lindy in orange
size 30 Birkin in a dark rusty red, PHW


----------



## IFFAH

Private gathering,

Vache Naturale Toile Sellier Kelly 32 GHW w/strap
28 Cobalt Bleu Togo Kelly PHW
30 Orange Croc Toile B PHW
30 Rose Lipstick-Red Stitching and Geranium Lining B Permabrass PHW
30 Bordeaux w/Orange Piping Croc B PHW
30 Vert Veronese Croc Troika B PHW
35 Noir Evercalf Denim Ghillies B PHW
35 Mykonos Togo B PHW
Alezan Clemence Fringe Shoulder Kelly PHW w/Affranchie Silver


----------



## plumtree

Wow Jadeite amazing sightings!
HK airport- 34 clemence jypsiere, worn with orange belt, gold buckle
Opposite me- tosca 30 Lindy on her, gold TGM evelyne on him


----------



## Halothane

Today I was having a walk with my dog in Tai Tam Reservoir in Hong Kong, 3 Dutches and one Etoup3 Victoria. "Wildlife"!! in country side


----------



## tabasc0

fashionistaO said:


> Trying to hail a taxi outside HW(Harry Winston)
> 
> Very toned lady mid-forties 5'6ish - in casual etain neoprene riding pants/dressage boots/fitted belted Belstaff leather jkt/hair in low wrap - arm candy: 35B/porosus shiny cocoan/^ symbol/GHW
> 
> Inside HW:
> 
> * Diamond 35B/shiny amethyst/PHW* - not aftermarket
> Sorry, forgot what she was wearing



This bag looks just like my sister-in-law's B, which she got as a wedding gift  I love the story of how she got the bag as much as the bag itself.

I know it's not a "sighting" .. But I took this pic in a recent outing.. Enjoy!


----------



## fashionistaO

tabasc0 said:


> This bag looks just like my sister-in-law's B, which she got as a wedding gift  I love the story of how she got the bag as much as the bag itself.
> 
> I know it's not a "sighting" .. But I took this pic in a recent outing.. Enjoy!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Time to bump this thread...

Today at the hospital (long story) I spotted a Clemence Rouge H 35cm Birkin PHW... Shame that I was in the bed and connected to the drip or whatever it was, or else I would have ran over and touched it!! It was a surreal, but nice moment... First time spotted a Birkin, in Perth!!  hope to see more soon!!


----------



## BagGoddess71

audreylita said:


> Those straps look awfully long for a 35 birkin.  There's no way I could ever wear mine as a shoulder bag and I have a small frame.



hmm...i do wear my B35 as shoulder bag sometimes. I have small shoulders, and my birkin is from the H store.....But, IMO, that brown birkin's authenticity is definitely questionable,not only on the handles seem longer than usual, its leather looks strange too for a hermes, though i am no expert....


----------



## yellowpolkadot

BagGoddess71 said:


> hmm...i do wear my B35 as shoulder bag sometimes. I have small shoulders, and my birkin is from the H store.....But, IMO, that brown birkin's authenticity is definitely questionable,not only on the handles seem longer than usual, its leather looks strange too for a hermes, though i am no expert....



The shape of the handle base is off too.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Spotted a Gold phw 30cm Birkin at Holt Renfrew Sherway earlier this evening. No spy pics, though.


----------



## fashionistanc

More sightings...
MIA airport: gold Evelyne III and 35 black B, pHW
Village at Merrick Park, Coral Gables:  35 black B, phw and 40 rouge B, GHW.

Couldn't do spy pics; my phone ran out of charge!


----------



## plumtree

Cantral, Hong Kong.  Lady in a black pantsuit, crisp white shirt, matte black croc 35B, long hair. Looking very professional.  Well done her for carrying her croc B in a way where _she _carried _it_, not it carried _her_.  She looked great.


----------



## audreylita

fashionistanc said:


> More sightings...
> MIA airport: gold Evelyne III and 35 black B, pHW
> Village at Merrick Park, Coral Gables:  35 black B, phw and 40 rouge B, GHW.
> 
> Couldn't do spy pics; my phone ran out of charge!



Glad to see there's a part of S. Florida that actually uses H bags!  There's very few sightings in P.B.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> Glad to see there's a part of S. Florida that actually uses H bags!  There's very few sightings in P.B.



Just reading this made me wonder if different parts - or even states - of the country favour H bags ?


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> Just reading this made me wonder if different parts - or even states - of the country favour H bags ?



Without question.  Certain parts of Manhattan you see them constantly and other parts of the city they would look really out of place.  I'm a half hour outside of the city and have never seen a birkin or kelly here, ever.

And in S. Florida you'd think they'd be everywhere.  In Palm Beach, there's an occasional one here and there.  Haven't seen one in Boca yet and you'd think you would.  Chanel is the _it_ brand in S. Florida.  I bought Chanel bags for decades and just don't anymore.  I'm afraid my H bags will have few playmates once I make the move south.


----------



## km8282

audreylita said:
			
		

> Without question.  Certain parts of Manhattan you see them constantly and other parts of the city they would look really out of place.  I'm a half hour outside of the city and have never seen a birkin or kelly here, ever.
> 
> And in S. Florida you'd think they'd be everywhere.  In Palm Beach, there's an occasional one here and there.  Haven't seen one in Boca yet and you'd think you would.  Chanel is the it brand in S. Florida.  I bought Chanel bags for decades and just don't anymore.  I'm afraid my H bags will have few playmates once I make the move south.



The only exception to Palm Beach being Worth Ave (there is also an Hermes there). Last time I was there I saw at least 5 or 6 Birkins. Never saw another Hermes piece the rest of the time in Florida.


----------



## audreylita

km8282 said:


> The only exception to *Palm Beach being Worth Ave (there is also an Hermes there)*. Last time I was there I saw at least 5 or 6 Birkins. Never saw another Hermes piece the rest of the time in Florida.



Which is exactly the place you'll see the most Hermes bags.  I've been shopping Worth Ave since the 80's.  The most I've seen there is during high season when the snow birds are down for the winter.


----------



## Millicat

That's all interesting to know - curious mind at work again


----------



## km8282

audreylita said:
			
		

> Which is exactly the place you'll see the most Hermes bags.  I've been shopping Worth Ave since the 80's.  The most I've seen there is during high season when the snow birds are down for the winter.



I only go to Worth Ave when I visit my snowbird in laws. Here I thought Worth Ave was an all year thing with Hermes.  Everytime we go to Worth Ave I feel like I'm in heaven with all the Birkin eye candy!


----------



## km8282

km8282 said:
			
		

> I only go to Worth Ave when I visit my snowbird in laws. Here I thought Worth Ave was an all year thing with Hermes.  Everytime we go to Worth Ave I feel like I'm in heaven with all the Birkin eye candy!



ETA: my MIL in law has had fantastic luck at the Worth Ave store. She walked in requesting a black B w GHW, and got her call a few days later offering PHW. She declined it and 2 weeks after that she got her GHW B.


----------



## audreylita

km8282 said:


> I only go to Worth Ave when I visit my snowbird in laws. Here I thought Worth Ave was an all year thing with Hermes.  Everytime we go to Worth Ave I feel like I'm in heaven with all the Birkin eye candy!



You could go bowling down Worth Avenue in August, there's no one there.  And this and most of the smaller H boutiques tend to be the best stores to find the good stuff.  A large store like Madison Avenue is really the worst place to find a birkin if you're walking in off the street.


----------



## gracekelly

audreylita said:


> *You could go bowling down Worth Avenue in August, there's no one there.*  And this and most of the smaller H boutiques tend to be the best stores to find the good stuff.  A large store like Madison Avenue is really the worst place to find a birkin if you're walking in off the street.



So true and I did!  In the rain no less!


----------



## lucywife

Saw one etoupe Bolide going from MaxMara to DFF store (Boston).


----------



## francelamour

'Fine arts & antiques' fair in Cologne/Germany - within 30min:
Birkin Gold 30 GHW
Birkin Étoupe 30 PHW
Kelly sellier rouge H 28 GHW
Garden Party denim leather 36
Birkin gris fonce 35 PHW

...that's quite a lot - it seems as if Hermés and arts & antiques match quite well !


----------



## francelamour

francelamour said:
			
		

> 'Fine arts & antiques' fair in Cologne/Germany - within 30min:
> Birkin Gold 30 GHW
> Birkin Étoupe 30 PHW
> Kelly sellier rouge H 28 GHW
> Garden Party denim leather 36
> Birkin gris fonce 35 PHW
> 
> ...that's quite a lot - it seems as if Hermés and arts & antiques match quite well !



Sorry : it must be gris tourterelle...not 'fonce' LOL


----------



## francelamour

francelamour said:
			
		

> 'Fine arts & antiques' fair in Cologne/Germany - within 30min:
> Birkin Gold 30 GHW
> Birkin Étoupe 30 PHW
> Kelly sellier rouge H 28 GHW
> Garden Party denim leather 36
> Birkin gris fonce 35 PHW
> 
> ...that's quite a lot - it seems as if Hermés and arts & antiques match quite well !



...must be 'gris tourterelle' the last one...sorry!


----------



## francelamour

After the fair during lunch time in the city:

Birkin café 30 GHW
Birkin black 35 PHW
Kelly retourne roughe H GHW
Birkin gold 35 don't remember the hardware
Kelly etoupe retourne 32 PHW

...must be a Hermes day in Cologne today !


----------



## pinkpol15h

Manulife Centre, Toronto:
A blonde carrying a green Kelly. I'm not familiar with all the names but the colour is the closest to a stereotypical Christmas tree green as they get. The girl was quite gorgeous too


----------



## Valmont

I spotted this Kelly bag today on Madison Avenue at lunchtime - bicolor croc? I wasn't sure of its authenticity because there was silver lettering on the strap which you can kind of see in the picture, but I wasn't able to make out what it said...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> You could go bowling down Worth Avenue in August, there's no one there.  And this and most of the smaller H boutiques tend to be the best stores to find the good stuff.  A large store like Madison Avenue is really the worst place to find a birkin if you're walking in off the street.



Thanks for the tip.  I must visit Palm Beach soon.  Prefers smaller Hermes stores as I think we get the best service anyway.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Valmont said:


> I spotted this Kelly bag today on Madison Avenue at lunchtime - bicolor croc? I wasn't sure of its authenticity because there was silver lettering on the strap which you can kind of see in the picture, but I wasn't able to make out what it said...



*Valmont* - I've always admired your wildlife photos.  This Kelly looks questionable but yet it is still drop dead gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valmont

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Valmont* - I've always admired your wildlife photos.  This Kelly looks questionable but yet it is still drop dead gorgeous.  Thanks for sharing.



Thank you *chkpfbeliever*.   When I saw it on the street it caught my eye but it didn't look right -- maybe I was put off by the black and brown combo which I most often don't like...


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Valmont said:
			
		

> I spotted this Kelly bag today on Madison Avenue at lunchtime - bicolor croc? I wasn't sure of its authenticity because there was silver lettering on the strap which you can kind of see in the picture, but I wasn't able to make out what it said...



I don't own a croc K so can't comment on authenticity but all my Ks have "Hermes Paris Made in France" stamped inside the strap. The location of the stamp looks about right on this bag you posted


----------



## namie

At Ginza, waiting for store to open. The tri-color Kelly was wet from rain as Tokyo was raining heavily on 26 Nov 12. She didn't seem to bother about the rain on her K.


----------



## modeling4LV

Lutz said:


> 8 January 2010, 30 Birkin on the subway


HAHA! A birkin on public transportation? That's not something you see everyday! haha!


----------



## Jadeite

Hey I take public transport all the time.....


It's no uncommon in HK as cars are expensive.


----------



## Halothane

I don't have a car and take mtr everyday with my birkins.


----------



## km8282

I see a lot of Hermes (my B's included) on the subways in NYC. It's just faster sometimes than a cab during rush hour


----------



## bababebi

km8282 said:


> I see a lot of Hermes (my B's included) on the subways in NYC. It's just faster sometimes than a cab during rush hour



That is for sure!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> You could go bowling down Worth Avenue in August, there's no one there.  And this and most of the smaller H boutiques tend to be the best stores to find the good stuff.  A large store like Madison Avenue is really the worst place to find a birkin if you're walking in off the street.



Interesting!  Do you think it's easier getting birkins at Madison as a tourist than as a local almost?  It seems I see tourists getting birkins there quite often...  

I did see alot of GP's strolling down Worth Avenue last month.  The worst is Bal Harbour where they openly told me you have to be under "accommodation" to get a B, K, and *even a Jige*.   I had never heard that term before and thought it was interesting.


----------



## fashionistaO

...uhm...someone reading the free thesaurus :giggles:

 Maybe one needs to declare dual citizenship, I choose Switzerland 




purselover888 said:


> Interesting!  Do you think it's easier getting birkins at Madison as a tourist than as a local almost?  It seems I see tourists getting birkins there quite often...
> 
> I did see alot of GP's strolling down Worth Avenue last month.  The worst is Bal Harbour where they openly told me you have to be under *"accommodation"* to get a B, K, and *even a Jige*.   I had never heard that term before and thought it was interesting.


----------



## lulilu

km8282 said:


> I see a lot of Hermes (my B's included) on the subways in NYC. It's just faster sometimes than a cab during rush hour



Most definitely!!!


----------



## lulilu

fashionistaO said:


> ...uhm...someone reading the free thesaurus :giggles:
> 
> Maybe one needs to declare dual citizenship, I choose Switzerland



FashO, your signature is giving me my first laugh of the day.  I'd really like to poke someone with a stick right now.


----------



## fashionistaO

*lulilu* sorry you need to feel this way...am sure it's with provocation tho, becos you're a dear to me 

I think my eyes are stuck in the  state ATM...






lulilu said:


> FashO, your signature is giving me my first laugh of the day.  I'd really like to poke someone with a stick right now.


----------



## audreylita

purselover888 said:


> Interesting! * Do you think it's easier getting birkins at Madison as a tourist than as a local almost?  It seems I see tourists getting birkins there quite often...  *
> 
> I did see alot of GP's strolling down Worth Avenue last month.  The worst is Bal Harbour where they openly told me you have to be under "accommodation" to get a B, K, and *even a Jige*.   I had never heard that term before and thought it was interesting.



Every single tourist that's asked to see a birkin has been told they have none in and to check back another time.  I have never seen a tourist being shown a birkin on Madison, ever.  And this, knowing full well that they do have them in stock.


----------



## audreylita

Rouge VIF shiny croc 30 cm birkin with diamond hardware.
At tonight's event at the Mad Ave store.


----------



## fashionistaO

Double 

@JFK arrivals

Matte poussiere/35b/GHW/ tonal poncho cape wrap/ skinny tux pants/hand knit herringbone pattern back drape hat...oh and beigey gold marant ?Becky?


----------



## purselover888

Oh I saw a grizzly suede 35cm and a rose lipstick togo 35cm phw at Madison yesterday....



audreylita said:


> Rouge VIF shiny croc 30 cm birkin with diamond hardware.
> At tonight's event at the Mad Ave store.







fashionistaO said:


> Double
> Matte poussiere/35b/GHW/ tonal poncho cape wrap/ skinny tux pants/hand knit herringbone pattern back drape hat...oh and beigey gold marant ?Becky?


Sounds divine!!



fashionistaO said:


> ...uhm...someone reading the free thesaurus :giggles:
> Maybe one needs to declare dual citizenship, I choose Switzerland


  You make me laugh!!!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Heading out/in the door 




purselover888 said:


> Oh I saw a *grizzly suede 35cm and a rose lipstick togo 35cm* phw at Madison yesterday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds divine!!
> 
> 
> You make me laugh!!!!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> Rouge VIF shiny croc 30 cm birkin with diamond hardware.
> At tonight's event at the Mad Ave store.




How was the event? I couldn't make it but I heard it was a great opportunity to buy the diamond pieces.


----------



## fashionistaO

Sold or carried 



audreylita said:


> Rouge VIF shiny croc 30 cm birkin with diamond hardware.
> At tonight's event at the Mad Ave store.


----------



## lulilu

audreylita said:


> Every single tourist that's asked to see a birkin has been told they have none in and to check back another time.  I have never seen a tourist being shown a birkin on Madison, ever.  And this, knowing full well that they do have them in stock.



Fairly recently I saw a tourist ask for a birkin at Mad (only noticed because she was pointing at mine) and was told to come back the next afternoon.  Who knows if that SA was even there the next day, but you never know....


----------



## audreylita

LamborghiniGirl said:


> How was the event? I couldn't make it but I heard it was a great opportunity to buy the diamond pieces.



Serious jewelry.  Some of the pieces are on the H.com website under SURPRISE!  One piece displayed in a separate room was $2 million.  



fashionistaO said:


> Sold or carried



Carried.


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> Fairly recently *I saw a tourist ask for a birkin at Mad *(only noticed because she was pointing at mine) *and was told to come back the next afternoon.*  Who knows if that SA was even there the next day, but you never know....



That's pretty much the standard line used, I've heard it 100 times.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bababebi said:


> That is for sure!



Same where I live!


----------



## chicinthecity777

modeling4LV said:


> HAHA! A birkin on public transportation? That's not something you see everyday! haha!



You will be surprised how many well off people take public transport in big metropolitan cities!


----------



## chicinthecity777

A while back, I saw a 35 black shiny croc B with diamond HW in action in Bond Street Store. The lady had someone with her who I thought was a body guard. But I could be wrong. She was just out and about shopping.


----------



## martiniandlace

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You will be surprised how many well off people take public transport in big metropolitan cities!


Agreed!!!  One train station is steps away from Hermes and several other high end stores in my city. The other station, just minutes away runs under a very high end mall and parking is a nightmare, period!....Several real and fake Hermes sightings on the train including some items Hermes probably does not recall making, but which proudly bear the Hermes logo.


----------



## kevintheking

modeling4LV said:


> HAHA! A birkin on public transportation? That's not something you see everyday! haha!



I take my 40cm birkin on the NYC subway each day! The subway honestly is the best way to get to point a and b during rush hour . Taking a cab adds another 30 min to the commute


----------



## jy888

fashionistaO said:


> Sold or carried



I was at Madison today and they have 3 diamond pieces on display for sale: Diamond Birkin in dark brown croc
Diamond Kelly Cut in black croc 
Diamond Medor clutch in red croc

They are simply stunning!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

Quite a visual!
Love their holiday inventory, thanks for the report 





jy888 said:


> I was at Madison today and they have 3 diamond pieces on display for sale: Diamond Birkin in dark brown croc
> Diamond Kelly Cut in black croc
> Diamond Medor clutch in red croc
> 
> They are simply stunning!!!


----------



## IFFAH

namie said:


> At Ginza, waiting for store to open. The tri-color Kelly was wet from rain as Tokyo was raining heavily on 26 Nov 12. She didn't seem to bother about the rain on her K.



I think she knew that the Kelly will not be damaged by the rain.


----------



## francelamour

Today I saw a red (geranium?) Evelyne and a Birkin Etain 30 PHW during lunchtime in the city.

Later we visited a traditional german christmus market - I carried my roughe H Garden Party.
A nice policeman stopped DH and me and told me that it´s better to close my bag,
 because there are so many pocket pickers around.
I said that the bag can not be closed and he "instructed" DH to buy me a new bag which can be closed...hey hey hey...so it´s official : I "need" a new Birkin!


----------



## Cityfashionista

km8282 said:


> I see a lot of Hermes (my B's included) on the subways in NYC. It's just faster sometimes than a cab during rush hour



Me too. I carry my Bs on the subway. The subway is often quicker and its right outside my building.


----------



## Cityfashionista

audreylita said:


> Rouge VIF shiny croc 30 cm birkin with diamond hardware.
> At tonight's event at the Mad Ave store.



Sounds fabulous.


----------



## mea_culpa

Cityfashionista said:


> Me too. I carry my Bs on the subway. The subway is often quicker and its right outside my building.



Me three.. It's definitely common & normal to see B's and K's along with other expensive bags in NYC public transportation. Trains are the fastest way to get to places. In New York, taking the train has little to do with being able to afford. It's more on speed & convenience.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I take my H bags on public transportation, but I keep them in their sleeper bags until I get to wherever I'm going.


----------



## HermesIRL

Madam Bijoux said:


> I take my H bags on public transportation, but I keep them in their sleeper bags until I get to wherever I'm going.




What's a sleeper bag? The dust bag?


----------



## Cityfashionista

mea_culpa said:


> Me three.. It's definitely common & normal to see B's and K's along with other expensive bags in NYC public transportation. Trains are the fastest way to get to places. In New York, taking the train has little to do with being able to afford. It's more on speed & convenience.



Exactly especially during peak times. Last week Dh & I were running late for a play so we took a cab hoping to get there on time, got stuck in Grand Central traffic & still had to walk.

Yesterday I was on my way to dinner with Dh (late again :shame couldn't find a cab so we hopped the subway. We got there quicker that way. My black B was with me.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Hello, Cormac - the sleeper bag is the same as the dust bag.


----------



## myylin

Spotted b35 brique (looks like ghw) and blue azteque herbag within 2mins of arriving at ps cafe Dempsey hill.


----------



## thyme

black croc micro constance phw carried by holly valance, with husband nick candy at harrods


----------



## Codygirl

mea_culpa said:


> Me three.. It's definitely common & normal to see B's and K's along with other expensive bags in NYC public transportation. Trains are the fastest way to get to places. In New York, taking the train has little to do with being able to afford. It's more on speed & convenience.





xiangxiang0731 said:


> You will be surprised how many well off people take public transport in big metropolitan cities!





kevintheking said:


> I take my 40cm birkin on the NYC subway each day! The subway honestly is the best way to get to point a and b during rush hour . Taking a cab adds another 30 min to the commute





Cityfashionista said:


> Me too. I carry my Bs on the subway. The subway is often quicker and its right outside my building.



CBK on the subway with her Birkin....on the floor. One of my favorite pictures. Love her

I only travel by MTA and carry all my bags. Cabs just make me nauseous. Subway is much quicker, too.


----------



## fashionistaO

This is one of my fav pic of her too!
Missed meeting her and JFKjr.

Re: cabs - same same lol



Codygirl said:


> CBK on the subway with her Birkin....on the floor. One of my favorite pictures. Love her
> 
> I only travel by MTA and take all my bags. Cabs just make me nauseous. Subway is much quicker, too.


----------



## Millicat

Codygirl said:


> CBK on the subway with her Birkin....on the floor. One of my favorite pictures. Love her
> 
> I only travel by MTA and take all my bags. Cabs just make me nauseous. Subway is much quicker, too.



Who is CBK ?


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Who is CBK ?



Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy


----------



## fashionistaO

CBK is Caroline Bassette-Kennedy


----------



## Millicat

Right ! Thanks


----------



## Codygirl

fashionistaO said:


> This is one of my fav pic of her too!
> Missed meeting her and JFKjr.
> 
> Re: cabs - same same lol



Saw him in person once......he was extraordinary! 

BTW....still smelling the new fragrance. Permanently on my nose


----------



## fashionistaO

:giggles: my bad xxoo



Codygirl said:


> Saw him in person once......he was extraordinary!
> 
> BTW....still smelling the new fragrance. Permanently on my nose


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Spotted in Nespresso on Madison in NYC some very chic ladies with their three black Birkins - a 25, a 35 and a 40.


----------



## luckylove

Elegant older woman with etoupe colored 30cm birkin and GM shawl on Worth Avenue... Lovely and so nicely put together


----------



## lil_fashionista

Beautiful Etain Club Birkin coming out of Chanel Bloor St. on Wednesday.


----------



## audreylita

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Spotted in *Nespresso on Madison* in NYC some very chic ladies with their three black Birkins - a 25, a 35 and a 40.



You were there???

:buttercup:


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

audreylita said:


> You were there???
> 
> :buttercup:



I was! I was in town for a dinner party at Lela Rose's apartment Friday night, and lunched with *Codygirl*, *fashionistaO* and *cayenne-pepper* on Saturday after a chance run-in at H on Madison.


----------



## audreylita

cakeymakeybakey said:


> I was! I was in town for a dinner party at Lela Rose's apartment Friday night, and lunched with *Codygirl*, *fashionistaO* and *cayenne-pepper* on Saturday after a chance run-in at H on Madison.



Wildlife at its best!


----------



## fashionistaO

Started to read this and this was me  a little startled haha

... thought some lovely pfer spotted us, and realized it's you my dear




cakeymakeybakey said:


> I was! I was in town for a dinner party at Lela Rose's apartment Friday night, and lunched with *Codygirl*, *fashionistaO* and *cayenne-pepper* on Saturday after a chance run-in at H on Madison.





cakeymakeybakey said:


> Spotted in Nespresso on Madison in NYC some very chic ladies with their three black Birkins - a 25, a 35 and a 40.



Where you @ Nespresso too?




audreylita said:


> You were there???
> 
> :buttercup:


----------



## cayenne-pepper

cakeymakeybakey said:
			
		

> Spotted in Nespresso on Madison in NYC some very chic ladies with their three black Birkins - a 25, a 35 and a 40.



^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW


----------



## Hermezzy

cayenne-pepper said:


> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW


I just absolutely LOVE this pic!!!  Such a photogenic family!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

cayenne-pepper said:


> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW



Excellent photo for size comparison and I love all the cute charms


----------



## sydspy

cayenne-pepper said:
			
		

> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW



A big WOW ...


----------



## CrackBerryCream

audreylita said:


> Every single tourist that's asked to see a birkin has been told they have none in and to check back another time.  *I have never seen a tourist being shown a birkin on Madison, ever. * And this, knowing full well that they do have them in stock.



I was shown mine in a private room  had to go there three times though


----------



## purselover888

At BG:
Blue Thalassa 35 PHW
Gris T 35 PHW
Black Box Kelly 32 GHW



CrackBerryCream said:


> I was shown mine in a private room  had to go there three times though



Good for you!  We have another member who got a kelly and birkin there as a tourist from another state.  And I've also seen two international tourists get one....It happens.


----------



## audreylita

cayenne-pepper said:


> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW



Great pic! I get my hair done on the opposite side of the street, directly behind that bus.


----------



## plumtree

cayenne-pepper said:


> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW



OMG faint!  Gorgeous trio!


----------



## Codygirl

fashionistaO said:


> Started to read this and this was me  a little startled haha
> 
> ... thought some lovely pfer spotted us, and realized it's you my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you @ Nespresso too?





cayenne-pepper said:


> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW



Impromtu...the best


----------



## Millicat

This has been a really lovely 'trilogy'


----------



## Codygirl

UMMMM.......heard you had another wildlife sighting after I left the store
Maybe a Pico???



fashionistaO said:


> Started to read this and this was me  a little startled haha
> 
> ... thought some lovely pfer spotted us, and realized it's you my dear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where you @ Nespresso too?


----------



## fashionistaO

made sure it was on hold for ya 


Yours truly,
queen of emoticons

 LOLLOLLY 




Codygirl said:


> UMMMM.......heard you had another wildlife sighting after I left the store
> Maybe a Pico???


----------



## Codygirl

fashionistaO said:


> made sure it was on hold for ya
> 
> 
> Yours truly,
> queen of emotions
> 
> LOLLOLLY


----------



## bababebi

^^ You wildlife girls are so cool, LOL! Nice picky! Maybe we make it next time!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Codygirl said:
			
		

> UMMMM.......heard you had another wildlife sighting after I left the store
> Maybe a Pico???



Yes, fashionistaO and I drop kicked a couple of peeps to procure your Pico.  LOL


----------



## namie

HDB Hub, Gournet Paradise

Looks like gold hardware


----------



## Jadeite

cayenne-pepper said:
			
		

> ^Here is the 'wildlife' pic we took of the Triple Bs:  25cm Black Epsom PHW, 35cm Black Ardennes GHW, 40cm Black Fjord PHW



For some reason goldilocks and the 3 bears come to mind!


----------



## audreylita

At Hermes Madison, a 35 cm birkin in 6 colors!

The bottom, sides, front, back, flap and strap.  All different.

I remember black (I think on the bottom), she said grape but likely crocus on the front, etoupe flap, light blue straps, maybe graphite or etain sides?  My brain went into overwhelm so I can't remember everything clearly but this one was really unique.  And somehow worked.

I am not a lover of multi-colored bags but this one totally worked with this woman's style.

And she was totally lovely to speak with (whoever she was!).


----------



## lulilu

Was it an arlequin?  i am dying for a kelly one.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at Bliss restaurant in Philadelphia: a gold Bolide.
This afternoon at a Philly Pops concert: a Gris (not sure which of the 50 shades of Gris) Picotin.


----------



## audreylita

lulilu said:


> Was it an arlequin?  i am dying for a kelly one.



I don't know what an arlequin is.  She said she special ordered it.


----------



## lulilu

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/the-arlequin-birkin-770409.html


----------



## francelamour

Hermès Frankfurt:

A very bright red/orange (capucine?) Birkin with PHW was picked up!
What beautiful bag - especially in this bright colour!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This morning at the Plaza Hotel in NY: a red Jypsiere (not sure which red due to dim lighting).


----------



## crochetbella

DH saw Barbara Walters at the airport carrying a grey Victoria.


----------



## Millicat

brilliant !


----------



## etoupebirkin

crochetbella said:
			
		

> DH saw Barbara Walters at the airport carrying a grey Victoria.



I'm impressed that your DH knew what a Victoria bag is!!!


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

HK last night at San Xi Lou Sichuan restaurant, Etaine jypsiere carried by a woman in edgy outfit

Today at Cafe Grey UpperHouse, dark blue Kelly Amazone 32 PHW carried by a young woman, and a dark colored (may be Etaine, too dark in restaurant to tell) B25 carried by an elegant older lady


----------



## loves

Too far to tell leather, love the colour and twillies, 30b phw  at a salon in singapore ngee Ann city


----------



## Luckydogmom

At the Performing Arts Center Sunday night, black Kelly, red Kelly and 4 ( yes 4!) red GP's.
Some beautiful silks as well.


----------



## fashionistaO

Not mobile yet and relying on a one legged flamingo stance for vertical balance...

Skyped: 

In the background: 

Very high ceiling - Gris T walls, double sliding doors couple shades to the red of Capucine...

In the foreground:

Thought I would spot the Pippa chair but instead a...work surface of swatches and color cards. 
Togo leather peeking from under this organized chaos - furniture by Hermes' Jean-Michel Frank!!!

 bestill my heart


----------



## libelle

Kellys galore at Bergdorfs today!

- Gold togo kelly 32 by the Alaia section
- Brown lizard kelly 28 with the most gorgeous patina waltzing around the third floor
- BBK in the shoe salon


----------



## Cavalier Girl

This thread is my worst nightmare.  I'm terrified someone is going to see me schlepping around in the grocery wearing tattered jeans, Uggs, and an almost thread bare chambray shirt with the sleeves rolled up, but carrying a fabulous purse, and they'll post a picture of the mess that is me, here.


----------



## fashionistaO

I would never paparazzi you or ur uggs^ mayhaps an honorable mention lol

BTW: Congrats on ur tohu dear^



Cavalier Girl said:


> This thread is my worst nightmare.  I'm terrified someone is going to see me schlepping around in the grocery wearing tattered jeans, Uggs, and an almost thread bare chambray shirt with the sleeves rolled up, but carrying a fabulous purse, and they'll post a picture of the mess that is me, here.


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> This thread is my worst nightmare.  I'm terrified someone is going to see me schlepping around in the grocery wearing tattered jeans, Uggs, and an almost thread bare chambray shirt with the sleeves rolled up, but carrying a fabulous purse, and they'll post a picture of the mess that is me, here.



Sounds like me CG -- jeans, sweater, flats and a birkin.  Many times.


----------



## audreylita

In Hermes on Madison Ave today, a black birkin on the arm of what appeared to be Loren Ridinger.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

fashionistaO said:


> I would never paparazzi you or ur uggs^ mayhaps an honorable mention lol
> 
> BTW: Congrats on ur tohu dear^



Tehe!  Thank you, FashionistaO!  I curse the day cameras were incorporated into cell phones.


----------



## Cavalier Girl

lulilu said:


> Sounds like me CG -- jeans, sweater, flats and a birkin.  Many times.



Luli, I suspect you look far more "Town and Country."  Sadly, some days my look is "People of Walmart."


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I suspect you look far more "Town and Country."  Sadly, some days my look is "People of Walmart."



I can totally relate. My biggest fear is having a photo here. Since 95% of the time I am in black sweatpants, a hoodie and uggs. When people see me with a B, it is always a look of confusion as to why in the world I got one lol!


----------



## lulilu

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I suspect you look far more "Town and Country."  Sadly, some days my look is "People of Walmart."



CG, I sincerely doubt you are a 'person of Walmart' LOL.

I am sure our looks are quite similar.  I have been known to wear Uggs slippers to the supermarket.  With a birkin.


----------



## Julide

My fear too *CG*.Not alone with this thought.


----------



## Hermezzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> This thread is my worst nightmare.  I'm terrified someone is going to see me schlepping around in the grocery wearing tattered jeans, Uggs, and an almost thread bare chambray shirt with the sleeves rolled up, but carrying a fabulous purse, and they'll post a picture of the mess that is me, here.


LOL! I have a hard time believing, CG, that you could EVER be described as a mess! Period! LOL


----------



## Hermezzy

Cavalier Girl said:


> Luli, I suspect you look far more "Town and Country."  Sadly, some days my look is "People of Walmart."


LOLOLOLOLOLOL You, my dear, are WAYWAYWAYWAY too hard on yourself!


----------



## Hermezzy

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I can totally relate. My biggest fear is having a photo here. Since 95% of the time I am in black sweatpants, a hoodie and uggs. When people see me with a B, it is always a look of confusion as to why in the world I got one lol!


Ridiculous! Your sense of taste is so impeccable I know there would never be any doubt!


----------



## Hermezzy

Everyone, your comments really make me laugh... but I have to say - I truly believe that sometimes H looks best accompanying a person that is dressed down.  While H obviously is at home with highly dressy ensembles, there is something really empowering about H paired with more casual looks.  

For example: I'm a guy and I will not wear my H buckle belt kits with dressy looks (suits/ties).  To me, it somehow looks a little too 'precious' on a guy.  I think the H belt kits look best on guys when they are wearing jeans/casual wear.  It just makes it look more natural, somehow, like the H is being worn as an accent, not to trumpet itself.


----------



## Luckydogmom

In Neiman's children's department today.
A beautiful grandma dressed to the nines in a long navy cashmere coat with an orange Kelly.
Ha ha ha, I was wearing jeans, Uggs and an old plaid Pendelton car coat...with my B in tow.
I think we are all normal, or at least comfortable!
Cheers to being cozy!


----------



## Hermezzy

luckydogmom said:


> in neiman's children's department today.
> A beautiful grandma dressed to the nines in a long navy cashmere coat with an orange kelly.
> Ha ha ha, i was wearing jeans, uggs and an old plaid pendelton car coat...with my b in tow.
> I think we are all normal, or at least comfortable!
> Cheers to being cozy!


agreed! Lol


----------



## Yeungmama

not sure if this count as "wildlife" coz I am not even sure if the bag is authentic .. I was at the pharmacy with the kids to mail some christmas cards and saw a lady with a red B (?) that fits on her shoulder?  From the proportions I am pretty sure it is not a JPG, is there any other B's out there that can fit over the shoulder?  I dont even know =)

Should I post the blurry pix I took anyway? =)


----------



## fashionistaO

We are of like minds, I have backups of my repeat wear lol



lulilu said:


> Sounds like me CG -- jeans, sweater, flats and a birkin.  Many times.


----------



## QnBee9

I don't know the exact colors, sorry...but I passed 2 birkins today. One brown one I passed a woman carrying on the street. Another one that was red was being carried by a woman in the CL shoe store.


----------



## LeeMiller

In Saks in Maza Gallery I saw a cute little Birkin in purple I think - I've never seen one so small and charming -  but I was quickly by the owner's gorgeous fur!  The sad part is I had just tried a few fur vests but nothing was working for me!


----------



## martiniandlace

35cm black croc with gold hardware placed casually on the table at lunch time at the Yew Restuarant - Four Seasons. Had to find a reason to go back so I could catch a second glimpse....Stunning handbag!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Rhodes Station, orange jypsiere


----------



## martiniandlace

Raisin Jypsiere on Burrard crosswalk attached to petite brunette...clutched to the front of her chest.. Certainly not carried casually like the one above...


----------



## prettychic

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I can totally relate. My biggest fear is having a photo here. Since 95% of the time I am in black sweatpants, a hoodie and uggs. When people see me with a B, it is always a look of confusion as to why in the world I got one lol!



same here....the only difference is most do not even know what a birkin is, lol!


----------



## km8282

LamborghiniGirl said:
			
		

> I can totally relate. My biggest fear is having a photo here. Since 95% of the time I am in black sweatpants, a hoodie and uggs. When people see me with a B, it is always a look of confusion as to why in the world I got one lol!



And on the total opposite end of the spectrum, when I am all dressed up carrying a B, I get disappointed when I'm not papparazzi'd on this thread! Lol!


----------



## blueberryjam

Early afternoon at Jusco shopping complex, Johor Bahru, Malaysia 

30cm orange togo birkin with PHW


----------



## Millicat

Hermezzy said:


> Everyone, your comments really make me laugh... but I have to say - I truly believe that sometimes H looks best accompanying a person that is dressed down.  While H obviously is at home with highly dressy ensembles, there is something really empowering about H paired with more casual looks.
> 
> For example: I'm a guy and I will not wear my H buckle belt kits with dressy looks (suits/ties).  To me, it somehow looks a little too 'precious' on a guy.  I think the H belt kits look best on guys when they are wearing jeans/casual wear.  It just makes it look more natural, somehow, like the H is being worn as an accent, not to trumpet itself.



*Hermezzy*, i agree on all points - this is how H looks at its best 

I've read all the posts describing our everyday wear and i'm the same - never 'overdone'.
I live in jeans, jumpers and boots and my new aswell as vintage items all get paired - and look nice - together.
It's not _*what*_ you wear it's the *way* you wear it.


----------



## christymarie340

Today at NM @ KOP-black 30 w/ghw, Togo I think!


----------



## audreylita

A bevy of birkins at Bergdorfs.  Way too many to remember.  

My massai stood alone like a silent soldier.

:salute:


----------



## Hermezzy

Millicat said:


> *Hermezzy*, i agree on all points - this is how H looks at its best
> 
> I've read all the posts describing our everyday wear and i'm the same - never 'overdone'.
> I live in jeans, jumpers and boots and my new aswell as vintage items all get paired - and look nice - together.
> It's not _*what*_ you wear it's the *way* you wear it.


So very true Millicat!  I couldn't agree more.  And, from what I understand, I think that the French would agree with us!  

Because of the sheer beauty and craftsmanship it is so easy to label H as something that is 'special occasion only', or fit best for rarified contexts.  I just don't think that's the case.  What I love so much about the company is that if you look at how it carries itself, with humor, whimsy, and wit seeping through every page of Le Monde and the website (those drawings, those adorable vignettes and videos on the Les Ailes Hermes section are cases in point) it is obvious that H doesn't itself too seriously, either, which I think is a great thing.  

I saw a video on youtube where Robert Chavez, the USA CEO, was asked what H looked for in an employee.  The response?  Someone who can smile, genuinely and warmly.  That says so much to me.  Any company that shuns pretentiousness at that level really has its head screwed on straight.  

There are just so many reasons why I love H.


----------



## Hermezzy

audreylita said:


> A bevy of birkins at Bergdorfs.  Way too many to remember.
> 
> My massai stood alone like a silent soldier.
> 
> :salute:


And a PROUD silent soldier, at that!  

Love the massai!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Over a period of a few days in HK

Saw a BE 40cm Kelly
30cm etoupe birkin
40cm etoupe virkin
34cm gris t lindy...

All in either togo or clemence... Im sure i didnt see a tonne of other H items but those were the ones which caugjt my eye!!


----------



## my peko

At HK airport berth to Macau


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> A bevy of birkins at Bergdorfs.  Way too many to remember.
> 
> My massai stood alone like a silent soldier.
> 
> :salute:





*This* is what it's all about


----------



## honhon

Millicat said:


> *This* is what it's all about



Do any of you experience this? These days I am so happy toting my new Vic35.  So refreshing from carrying a B or K.  Where I live there are a lot of women proudly carrying Bs in the city.  I caught couple of them sneering at me with raised eyebrows, and I am beginning to feel that they are pitying me for owning "just" a Victoria.  Which is a no, my B and Ks are hermitting at home.


----------



## Millicat

I don't doubt it, snobbery lives on in those who approve of it and praise it.
Its vulgarity repulses me and it shows the true nature of the people supporting it.
Less. Is. More.  ........ it always will be !


----------



## lulilu

honhon said:


> Do any of you experience this? These days I am so happy toting my new Vic35.  So refreshing from carrying a B or K.  Where I live there are a lot of women proudly carrying Bs in the city.  I caught couple of them sneering at me with raised eyebrows, and I am beginning to feel that they are pitying me for owning "just" a Victoria.  Which is a no, my B and Ks are hermitting at home.



HonHon, I hope you don't feel inferior carrying that beautiful bag!  Ignore the rudeness of these women.


----------



## audreylita

honhon said:


> Do any of you experience this? These days I am so happy toting my new Vic35.  So refreshing from carrying a B or K.  Where I live there are a lot of women proudly carrying Bs in the city.  I caught couple of them sneering at me with raised eyebrows, and I am beginning to feel that they are pitying me for owning "just" a Victoria.  Which is a no, my B and Ks are hermitting at home.



I live in Birkin Central and carry other H styles all the time.  If someone were to look at me with an attitude then it would be their problem, not mine.  Pay no attention to them and carry what you love proudly.  Think of it this way, if someone else has an attitude, then likely there's someone at home who has to live with this person with that attitude!  You only have to be around them for a couple of seconds.


----------



## honhon

lulilu and audreylita, I am far from feeling disturbed by these nasty look-down on people attitude.  I terribly think these women are funny and they teach me lessons.  Sorry, back on topic of Wildlife!


----------



## libelle

Gold Constance with GHW in Epsom by Rockefeller Center


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw a stylish guy carrying a black 40cm Birkin fully strapped up and closed (it would be a pain to get things in and out of it!!) at TST mtr station near the Peninsula exit

On that note I saw three very stylish women carrying three 35cm Birkins one red, one yellow and one green... Looked like a traffic light walking out from the same MTR exit


----------



## sydspy

A Rouge Casaque 40 Kelly on a very tiny lady in Gaysorn Plaza , BKK ....


----------



## hermes&chanel

Crystals Hermes - so black graphite birkin, black croc birkin the list goes on and on!! I have NEVER seen so many exotics in one place within a one hour period! That's Vegas for you!!


----------



## SophieChic

honhon said:


> Do any of you experience this? These days I am so happy toting my new Vic35.  So refreshing from carrying a B or K.  Where I live there are a lot of women proudly carrying Bs in the city.  I caught couple of them sneering at me with raised eyebrows, and I am beginning to feel that they are pitying me for owning "just" a Victoria.  Which is a no, my B and Ks are hermitting at home.



I think that's awful! I don't know if I could ever hope to own a Birkin (a"B"), but it is my dream bag and I've been cruising your boards admiring all of the beautiful bags.  No matter what bag you are carrying, people should mind their own bees' wax. You are so lucky to have Hermes bags, so rock whatever you are carrying chicky, and hold your head high. I'll bet you look spectacular


----------



## loves

honhon said:
			
		

> Do any of you experience this? These days I am so happy toting my new Vic35.  So refreshing from carrying a B or K.  Where I live there are a lot of women proudly carrying Bs in the city.  I caught couple of them sneering at me with raised eyebrows, and I am beginning to feel that they are pitying me for owning "just" a Victoria.  Which is a no, my B and Ks are hermitting at home.



Just remember that the beautiful bags they carry on their arms will not be able to make up for their  sneery faces.
I'd much rather have a "beautiful"face with an under the radar bag or non designer bag than toting a b or k with a sneer stuck onto my face. Not a pretty sight.

Back to topic, last week amethyst shiny croc 35 phw on a fur-laden china woman in plaza 66 shanghai.


----------



## At888

An Asian middle aged woman carrying a dark brown croc K and saw a black lindy.  In BH Hermes , Orange Toolbox, GP, Jige, Victoria and picotin .   Can't remember colors.  Scarves---limited selection.


----------



## QnBee9

sydspy said:


> A Rouge Casaque 40 Kelly on a very tiny lady in Gaysorn Plaza , BKK ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999959



Great photo of the Kelly.  I like that color and size combo.


----------



## martiniandlace

Croc Graphite Double Sens tote...Soft as butter!. Not exactly wildlife but I tried it on in the store yesterday....  Price tag $39,000, so it stayed exactly where it belonged...on the shelf.


----------



## loves

Yesterday in the lift of my apartment - a 30b phw  grey ostrich on a very tall chinese girl in sloppy dingy yellow sweats and uggs. I think she didn't shower either, then again it's cold and near 0deg but.....


----------



## vivala

sydspy said:


> A Rouge Casaque 40 Kelly on a very tiny lady in Gaysorn Plaza , BKK ....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1999959



Great shot!


----------



## tnw

A large Orange Jypsiere with a pretty orange scarf tied to it on a petite lady in the grocery store today in Del Mar.


----------



## jlxaac

i walked pass a reseller shop and chance upon a huge black H box with black ribbon. anyone know if this is a special edition or something??


----------



## audreylita

jlxaac said:


> i walked pass a reseller shop and chance upon a huge black H box with black ribbon. anyone know if this is a special edition or something??



Where was this?????  That's the SO black series.


----------



## jlxaac

audreylita said:
			
		

> Where was this?????  That's the SO black series.



ahhh thanks for info first time seeing the box! oh saw this in Singapore.


----------



## bababebi

NYC this afternoon, taken actually by my DH all by himself in Citarella Fine Foods on the Upper East Side. Bababebi was off enjoying herself separately at a delicious lunch in Sirio's where she actually also spotted a matte fauve croc Kelly. Anyway...


----------



## audreylita

bababebi said:


> NYC this afternoon, taken actually by my DH all by himself in Citarella Fine Foods on the Upper East Side. Bababebi was off enjoying herself separately at a delicious lunch in Sirio's where she actually also spotted a matte fauve croc Kelly. Anyway...



I know that store intimately, have never seen an H in there until this picture.  My H is a regular customer of Candle Cafe just a few steps south.


----------



## lilneko69

bababebi said:


> NYC this afternoon, taken actually by my DH all by himself in Citarella Fine Foods on the Upper East Side. Bababebi was off enjoying herself separately at a delicious lunch in Sirio's where she actually also spotted a matte fauve croc Kelly. Anyway...



Wow, your Citarella is way fancier than my Citarella! And nice spy pic from DH. I wonder if the woman noticed so close up


----------



## thyme

bababebi said:


> NYC this afternoon, taken actually by my DH all by himself in Citarella Fine Foods on the Upper East Side. Bababebi was off enjoying herself separately at a delicious lunch in Sirio's where she actually also spotted a matte fauve croc Kelly. Anyway...



fabulous!


----------



## seton

bababebi said:


> NYC this afternoon, taken actually by my DH all by himself in Citarella Fine Foods on the Upper East Side. Bababebi was off enjoying herself separately at a delicious lunch in Sirio's where she actually also spotted a matte fauve croc Kelly. Anyway...



u have ur DH well trained. 

MY H is a reg at Grace's marketplace. Lots of H there. I especially love the vintage Drag Bag 30 that always shop there.


----------



## Lutz

my peko said:


> At HK airport berth to Macau



Great pic.


----------



## littleblackbag

bababebi said:


> NYC this afternoon, taken actually by my DH all by himself in Citarella Fine Foods on the Upper East Side. Bababebi was off enjoying herself separately at a delicious lunch in Sirio's where she actually also spotted a matte fauve croc Kelly. Anyway...



Love the signs of use on this bag.


----------



## sydspy

Sorry for a blurry photo ... The gentleman started to run off somewhere when I had my phone at the ready .... ha ha ha ...


----------



## Millicat

Must be the effect you have on people, Syd


----------



## meazar

Black b 35 in J&G grill at St Regis Deer Valley, she was NOT skiing!!


----------



## sydspy

Millicat said:
			
		

> Must be the effect you have on people, Syd



Ha ha ha ... Perhaps .....

Yesterday .... A Candy Tosca 32cm Kelly ...


----------



## audreylita

A vert olive kelly wallet.

At a shipping store in New Jersey.


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:
			
		

> A vert olive kelly wallet.
> 
> At a shipping store in New Jersey.



Great, now have to clean drool off my iPad....


----------



## Julide

LAX today 30 black clemance lindy PHW


----------



## fashionistaO

Girl on a mission re:emergency phone issues sitting @ the Genius Bar...'I dropped my phone, it's cracked'
Genius tending the bar in a concerned tone:  'was the floor too hard?' 
Me: :lolots: pfft:lolots: my thoughts in a bubble ::lemme try that and see what happens::

She was totally trending, in GHW!
Graphite jeans and cropped cargo topper, fur boots, and a mini black box Evelyn peeking from under the layers.
Poreless porcelain complexion, pixie cut - argile colored hair on a natural brunette, no makeup just a pink gloss on the lips(the no makeup makeup is hot now too!!!)
Gallop ring on the index finger sprinkled in diamonds(18kusd, I inquired @ H yesterday lol)... Stack of what appears to be 24K bracelets, spikes n studs, nestled next to white/ghw clic clac and more diamonds


----------



## fashionistaO

Barneys: 26/éclat gold-orange swift toolbox, jil sander cocoon collarless coat, sweater tights, lace pattern, and rain boots with camellias hailing cab


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> Barneys: 26/éclat gold-orange swift toolbox, jil sander cocoon collarless coat, sweater tights, lace pattern, and rain boots with camellias hailing cab



Nice, sounds like she was dressed for Bill Cunningham.  Was he there?


----------



## Millicat

I looked at that link but at 1.55 i didn't see it.
Is Bill Cunningham a famous person in America ?
I'd not heard of him before, he has an odd way of speaking and sort of talks to people as if they're stupid :wondering
Or .... is it me ?


----------



## lilneko69

Millicat said:


> I looked at that link but at 1.55 i didn't see it.
> Is Bill Cunningham a famous person in America ?
> I'd not heard of him before, he has an odd way of speaking and sort of talks to people as if they're stupid :wondering
> Or .... is it me ?



He's a photographer for the New York Times and is known for taking candid shots on the street. He's known for this before "street style photography" was a cool thing for bloggers to do. 

I was in one of his montages, but had no idea he photographed me until it was printed in the Sunday NYT.


----------



## Millicat

Hmmmm, are the public okay with him taking their picture and printing it in a national publication ?
Knowing how some threads on _this_ subforum are reacted to makes me ask as _here_ they can get quite heated on the publishing of people's faces.


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> Hmmmm, *are the public okay with him taking their picture and printing it in a national publication *?
> Knowing how some threads on _this_ subforum are reacted to makes me ask as _here_ they can get quite heated on the publishing of people's faces.



I _wish_ he'd photograph me!  Guess my outfits are too boring for him.


----------



## km8282

Millicat said:


> Hmmmm, are the public okay with him taking their picture and printing it in a national publication ?
> Knowing how some threads on this subforum are reacted to makes me ask as here they can get quite heated on the publishing of people's faces.



It's considered a high honor in the fashion world to be photographed by him. He only photographs things he feels are beautiful. So he wouldn't be taking a picture to show something negative, or to mock the photo he is taking. Not saying that is done here on TPF, but with Bill, it's just different. 

I have never seen Bill (would LOVE to), but if he ever took a photo of me, it would be my shining moment. I would want someone to take a picture of him, taking a pic of me and I would frame it. He is a legend.


----------



## fashionistaO

I should put him on speed dial 
Have yet to run into BC, is he usually in the UES?



audreylita said:


> Nice, sounds like she was dressed for Bill Cunningham.  Was he there?


----------



## lilneko69

fashionistaO said:


> I should put him on speed dial
> Have yet to run into BC, is he usually in the UES?



It looks like a lot of his photographs are taken on 5th avenue. I guess that's where the clothes horses congregate  

My photograph was not fashion forward at all (not being humble here). It just so happened that I wore something that fit a theme that he was trying to convey. In this case, I wore a bright yellow J. Crew coat to fit a spring yellow theme. So I think it's just luck and wear something eye-catching.


----------



## fashionistaO

:: Jcrew aesthetic, esp some of the Collection pieces 

 lol True - Tho I would paparazzi you too^
Knowing how to use colors is infinitely a plus plus!
Whilst most of us tends to use neutrals, unless it's deliberate, we just blend into the background unnoticed
(that's me most of the time)



lilneko69 said:


> It looks like a lot of his photographs are taken on 5th avenue. I guess that's where the clothes horses congregate
> 
> My photograph was not fashion forward at all (not being humble here). It just so happened that I wore something that fit a theme that he was trying to convey. In this case, I wore a bright yellow J. Crew coat to fit a spring yellow theme. So I think it's just luck and wear something eye-catching.


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


> I should put him on speed dial
> Have yet to run into BC, *is he usually in the UES*?



What is UES?



lilneko69 said:


> It looks like *a lot of his photographs are taken on 5th avenue. *I guess that's where the clothes horses congregate
> 
> My photograph was not fashion forward at all (not being humble here). It just so happened that I wore something that fit a theme that he was trying to convey. In this case, I wore a bright yellow J. Crew coat to fit a spring yellow theme. So I think it's just luck and wear something eye-catching.



Most of his photos are at the corner of 57th and 5th, either in front of Bergdorfs or LV.  I've only ever seen him at the entrance to Barneys, he faces the revolving doors, camera at the ready.


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:
			
		

> What is UES?
> 
> Most of his photos are at the corner of 57th and 5th, either in front of Bergdorfs or LV.  I've only ever seen him at the entrance to Barneys, he faces the revolving doors, camera at the ready.



I've seen him at Bergdorfs. 
UES = Upper East Side?


----------



## fashionistaO

Upper East/West Side 

I need to park myself on a nearby observation deck lol



audreylita said:


> What is UES?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of his photos are at the corner of 57th and 5th, either in front of Bergdorfs or LV.  I've only ever seen him at the entrance to Barneys, he faces the revolving doors, camera at the ready.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

fashionistaO said:


> Upper East/West Side
> 
> I need to park myself on a nearby observation deck lol



we can sit with binoculars and champagne scouting for H sightings


----------



## fashionistaO

.. lol .. swooshing over .. ^let's 




LamborghiniGirl said:


> we can sit with binoculars and champagne scouting for H sightings


----------



## bababebi

audreylita said:


> What is UES?
> 
> 
> 
> Most of his photos are at the corner of 57th and 5th, either in front of Bergdorfs or LV.  I've only ever seen him at the entrance to Barneys, he faces the revolving doors, camera at the ready.



Snapped in both places, LOL!


----------



## prettychic

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYqiLJBXbss

Just saw the documentary about BC...FYI


----------



## fashionistaO

prettychic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYqiLJBXbss
> 
> Just saw the documentary about BC...FYI


----------



## audreylita

fashionistaO said:


>





prettychic said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYqiLJBXbss
> 
> Just saw the documentary about BC...FYI



It's awesome, definitely a must see if you haven't.


----------



## Lutz

At the drug store...I was carrying the exact same bag as this lady.


----------



## seton

Millicat said:


> I looked at that link but at 1.55 i didn't see it.
> Is Bill Cunningham a famous person in America ?
> I'd not heard of him before, he has an odd way of speaking and sort of talks to people as if they're stupid :wondering
> Or .... is it me ?



No, he definitely has a professorish, almost pedantic way of speaking. Not a fan either.


----------



## audreylita

Jay-Z wearing a losange at today's inauguration.

I wasn't there, saw it on TV.


----------



## plumtree

On the MTR- in H autumn/ winter blue suede RTW dress, matte black croc Kelly, H silver jewellery. Carrying a brown bag with orange box inside....


----------



## plumtree

plumtree said:
			
		

> On the MTR- in H autumn/ winter blue suede RTW dress, matte black croc Kelly, H silver jewellery. Carrying a brown bag with orange box inside....



And I forgot the cream leather trim H shawl...


----------



## fashionistaO

Is this you, what's in the orange box in the brown bag
I like taking the metro, 95% reliable...



plumtree said:


> And I forgot the cream leather trim H shawl...


----------



## plumtree

^no not me, she was much taller than me sadly...oh for an extra, say, 5 inches!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

Rouge casaque 35cm Epsom Kelly today! My munchkin had her eyes on it :sunnies


----------



## lulilu

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Rouge casaque 35cm Epsom Kelly today! My munchkin had her eyes on it :sunnies



Where was this photo taken?  Looks interesting.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

lulilu said:


> Where was this photo taken?  Looks interesting.



the bag looks interesting? i was shopping today, sitting behind the desk waiting for my SA to come back.


----------



## fashionistaO

LamborghiniGirl said:


> the bag looks interesting? i was shopping today, sitting behind the desk waiting for my SA to come back.



 Munchkin has H radar


----------



## Princess D

Waiting for the elevator and was standing right next to a lady with the exact same bag I was carrying- BJ35 B.  She looked at my bag and smiled warmly and I smiled back and mouthed 'coincidence'


----------



## Lutz

Right in front of me going up the escalator.


----------



## molulu

Lutz said:


> Right in front of me going up the escalator.



Nice pic! Such a flawless lindy! Looks really new =)


----------



## IcookIeatIshop

Waiting outside Harajuku gyoza in Tokyo, pretty lady with a toddler son carrying a RT B25, plus my friend's B35 in Toile & Barenia, and my Iris K32. It's a mini H convention :0P


----------



## fashionistaO

All bundled up, 32sellier black kelly hanging from the shoulder @ Ed Koch's funeral...


----------



## Cousingigi

Shiny Red Croc Kelly 20 on an adorable blonde lady...


----------



## english3222

The Lodge at Koele in Lanai Hawaii a lovely blonde lady seated near the fireplace in the Great Hall carrying what appeared to be a 30 cm gold Birkin. I wonder if her Birkin goes to the beach at Manele Bay......


----------



## tnw

Within 20 minutes at the St. Francis in San Francisco, a beautiful orange Jypsiere and a very pretty dark brown Kelly.


----------



## Julide

tnw said:


> Within 20 minutes at the St. Francis in San Francisco, a beautiful orange Jypsiere and a very pretty dark brown Kelly.



Wow!! I was there last week and nothing except mine!!! Lol!!


----------



## tnw

Julide said:


> Wow!! I was there last week and nothing except mine!!! Lol!!




Darn, missed you by one week!!!! That would have been a pleasure to report a sighting and have it be you. We really do need a secret TPF look or handshake!


----------



## Julide

tnw said:


> Darn, missed you by one week!!!! That would have been a pleasure to report a sighting and have it be you. We really do need a secret TPF look or handshake!



I know! A shame that we were so close!! I would love a secret look!! It would have been nice to see a tPFer!!


----------



## tnw

Just spotted for the first time IRL, an Arlequin Birkin carried by a lovely lady in the San Francisco Hermes store. The only color I remember is gold on the straps. Sure wish I had the recall of some of the amazing members on this forum!!!!!


----------



## luckylove

Gorgeous BBK on woman at Neiman Marcus.  So nice to see something other than a birkin in my town!  Eagle eye DS spotted her first!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at a Philadelphia Orchestra concert at the Kimmel Center in Philadelphia: a black Garden Party.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at Neiman's in the King of Prussia mall: an Etoupe Evelyne.


----------



## CocoB

Yesterday, bergdorf goodman - temari shawl in black/yellow. Gorgeous.


----------



## sydgirl

St James station Sydney, near the Supreme Court NSW lady carrying a blue de prusse kelly looked like 28cm phw.


----------



## loves

Shanghai airport

Orange lindy 30, too far away to see leather or hw


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

At Prada a 35cm Etoupe Clemence Birkin PHW


----------



## audreylita

Madison and 65th by Armani, a 25 cm dark brown croc birkin on the cutest more mature woman.  And a 30 cm matte black croc birkin on the same corner.


----------



## HfromT

Yesterday, at La Societe restaurant on Bloor Street in Toronto, *Barbara Amiel *(journalist, and wife of convicted felon and former media baron *Conrad Black*) toting a blue togo 32 retourne kelly and a black cw of the Cavalcadour cashmere GM.  It was an interesting sighting as she and her husband have kept a VERY low profile since he was released from jail and has returned to Toronto.  She once stated in a high profile interview "my extravagance knows no bounds", which came back to bite her in the a** when he was sent to jail.


----------



## luckylove

Gorgeous sanguine birkin at Serendipity restaurant.  Now I am sorry I turned this one down when I was offered it.  Definitely one of those colors that has grown on me!


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous sanguine birkin at Serendipity restaurant.  Now I am sorry I turned this one down when I was offered it.  Definitely one of those colors that has grown on me!



eeek!  My HG -- sanguine 35B with gold hardware.  too bad it is not offered now.  but that seems to be my MO -- love something when I cannot have it


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> eeek!  My HG -- sanguine 35B with gold hardware.  too bad it is not offered now.  but that seems to be my MO -- love something when I cannot have it



I know what you mean... BE is like that for me.  Seems impossible to find now. Funny though, I have seen 4 sanguine b's just in the past two weeks.  Of course, it could be the same woman 4 times as I may just be too darn distacted by the gorgeous bag to notice the arm it is attached to!


----------



## tnw

South Coast Plaza today:

35 Sanguine Kelly (gorgeous)
2 black Kelly's, one with contrast piping


----------



## fashionistaO

Creamy and puffy, on the milky side, w/ toasted brown sides to perfection...

_*Toasted Marshmallow*_, that's what I'd name my Himalayan(I am)

Well, this one isn't mine, but worn on the arm of a petite Asian, cream pea coat with matching skirt and nude pumps - BeaUtiful...

We chatted about how deceiving H lighting is and tried naming the blues - the perfect Bleu for GHW^
 Happy sigh!!!


For those who are waiting for souffre - it's the highlighter yellow or as I would refer to it as - Big Bird Yellow


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

At University Orientation Day: Saw a Herbag white toile with tan leather
Then at Burberry: Saw a RT 35cm B with matching twilly's 
LV: Black Togo Birkin 40cm


----------



## Julide

fashionistaO said:


> Creamy and puffy, on the milky side, w/ toasted brown sides to perfection...
> 
> _*Toasted Marshmallow*_, that's what I'd name my Himalayan(I am)
> 
> Well, this one isn't mine, but worn on the arm of a petite Asian, cream pea coat with matching skirt and nude pumps - BeaUtiful...
> 
> We chatted about how deceiving H lighting is and tried naming the blues - the perfect Bleu for GHW^
> Happy sigh!!!
> 
> 
> For those who are waiting for souffre - it's the highlighter yellow or as I would refer to it as - Big Bird Yellow




UmmThe toasted marshmellow sounds divine!!! I am soo hungry now...


----------



## nova_girl

I had my first wildlife sighting yesterday! At Tysons Corner Center in Vienna, VA I saw a lady carrying a black Kelly. I'm new to Hermes so I apologize for not being able to give specifics on size and leather.


----------



## Jadeite

Singapore airlines A380 to London: 

Indonesian family - Gris T 35 Kelly & bi colour Miel and Grey croc 30 Birkin


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lots of sightings at Tysons 2. 
35 Etain Club Birkin  on a beautiful Asian woman with *fantastic* Cartier jewelry
30 Saffron Shiny Croc Birkin (though this might have been on Friday)  I've seen this bag and this woman before.
Mykonos 22 SO Kelly
Etain 22 SO Kelly
I was wearing my 35 Barenia Birkin


----------



## martiniandlace

Hermes galore at the Vancouver Four Seasons High Tea this afternoon. Kellys,  Birkins ...Club, SO's. Mostly size 30s...At least 9 ladies...whew!!


----------



## HfromT

Two uber-chic, leather-clad young women lunching at the Holt's Cafe on Bloor Street yesterday...one carrying a soleil 35 cm birkin, the other carrying a purple jypsiere...the one with the soleil birkin was also sporting tartan sky-high Louboutins and leather leggings.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Last week in Tokyo. Three mid-aged elegant ladies carried three beautiful H bags walking around Ginza. Plume, Kelly and a croc black Birkin. I absolutely  the Kelly. My clients were there with me on the street but I still managed to take these snapshots on my phone when they were not paying attention. lol...sneaky me!! 

Anyway, had trouble transferring pictures to my us phone. So my apologies for the blurry image as I simply shot these photos from my other phone by using my us phone.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

and another random shot in an elevator at one of the ritz hotels recently. I was replying emails on my phone and these two ladies walked in. I was like...err...must take wildlife pictures! gosh, didn't know i was this addicted to tpf till that moment!!! ha ha ha....alright, I shall stop my trouble causing behaviors from now on!!! Tosca and Black Bs.


----------



## lucywife

hermesdaisuki said:


> and another random shot in an elevator at one of the ritz hotels recently.


 You are a natural-born spy. 
I sometimes afraid to take pictures because if people notice, I don't know what their reaction would be.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

lucywife said:


> You are a natural-born spy.
> I sometimes afraid to take pictures because if people notice, I don't know what their reaction would be.



lol...I think I will need to look like this in order to escape from the punch!!! 

anyway, i will stop from now on!!!


----------



## Chrisy

hermesdaisuki said:


> Last week in Tokyo. Three mid-aged elegant ladies carried three beautiful H bags walking around Ginza. Plume, Kelly and a croc black Birkin. I absolutely  the Kelly. My clients were there with me on the street but I still managed to take these snapshots on my phone when they were not paying attention. lol...sneaky me!!
> 
> Anyway, had trouble transferring pictures to my us phone. So my apologies for the blurry image as I simply shot these photos from my other phone by using my us phone.



hermesdaisuki, thanks for the spy pictures.  They are always fun.  I had the same feeling when I once took a spy picture for tpf.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Chrisy said:


> hermesdaisuki, thanks for the spy pictures.  They are always fun.  I had the same feeling when I once took a spy picture for tpf.



ha ha ha, right??


----------



## lucywife

hermesdaisuki said:


> lol...i think i will need to look like this in order to escape from the punch!!! :d
> 
> anyway, i will stop from now on!!!



:d


----------



## tammywks

Date: 8th Mar (today's afternoon)
Venue: Canton Road, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong (outside H boutique)


----------



## Notorious Pink

tammywks said:


> Date: 8th Mar (today's afternoon)
> Venue: Canton Road, Tsim Sha Tsui, Hong Kong (outside H boutique)



There is a queue to get into the H boutique?


----------



## tammywks

BBC said:


> There is a queue to get into the H boutique?



Yes, coz the H boutique is located on Canton Road, where the flagship stores of the world's leading luxury brands are found. Many visitors from mainland China like shopping there. And there's also a long queue outside Chanel everyday.  I need to call my SA one day in advance if I wish to get into the Chanel boutique without queuing.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

This is a little delayed in getting up here, but I'm just going through some of the pictures I took in Zurich. This was at the hotel Movenpick near the airport, where they were hosting a huge sports conference. We saw a lot of famous athletes (Usain Bolt . . . ) and this woman was the wife? girlfriend? of one of them, he was right behind her with tons of athletic bags. But I loved that she had her smaller pink Birkin tucked inside her bigger blue jean Birkin. Oh to have that luxury!


----------



## purselover888

LVChelseaGirl said:


> This is a little delayed in getting up here, but I'm just going through some of the pictures I took in Zurich. This was at the hotel Movenpick near the airport, where they were hosting a huge sports conference. We saw a lot of famous athletes (Usain Bolt . . . ) and this woman was the wife? girlfriend? of one of them, he was right behind her with tons of athletic bags. But I loved that she had her smaller pink Birkin tucked inside her bigger blue jean Birkin. Oh to have that luxury!



Using BJ as envirosac


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at Neiman's in the King of Prussia Mall: a medium brown 35 Birkin, GHW, in need of a spa visit.


----------



## Cool Gal

Yesterday @ Din Tai Fung, Arcadia: B30 Ostrich  
It's still on my mind while I was eating Xiao Long Bao


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Cool Gal said:


> Yesterday @ Din Tai Fung, Arcadia: B30 Ostrich
> It's still on my mind while I was eating Xiao Long Bao



 This birdie is such a stunner!!! But I think i will probably forget all about H when I could have crab meat xiao long bao at Din Tai Fung!!! They are soooooo good!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Reporting sightings from another side of the globe. NY Madison Ave and BG this afternoon!

Rouge H Box Kelly 32 GHW
Bleu Roi (?) Croc B 35 PHW

These ladies are rocking them!!!


----------



## peggioka

Yesterday morning on Melrose in LA, on the other side of the street to Urbn Cafe, a guy in black leather jacket carrying a black croco Birkin 35.  the b is  stunning and works well with his outfit


----------



## sissy milano

Cool Gal said:


> Yesterday @ Din Tai Fung, Arcadia: B30 Ostrich
> It's still on my mind while I was eating Xiao Long Bao



I'm going crazy for blue birdie.... I need it!!!!


----------



## Jadeite

Cool Gal said:


> Yesterday @ Din Tai Fung, Arcadia: B30 Ostrich
> It's still on my mind while I was eating Xiao Long Bao




vivid pic! and nice shoes to match too.


----------



## LuvBirkin

Braise croc B35 at Zara, Hong Kong


----------



## lulilu

great spy photos and gorgeous bags!!!


----------



## audreylita

LuvBirkin said:


> Braise croc B35 at Zara, Hong Kong



Nice to know I'm not the only one shopping at Zara with a birkin.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LuvBirkin said:


> Braise croc B35 at Zara, Hong Kong



Great top down shot.  The Braise is so yummy.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

audreylita said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one shopping at Zara with a birkin.



I am glad to know we have that in common! 75% of my pants and jackets are from Zara and I see no reason to spend any more on clothes to pair with Hermes


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw a Bleu Jean PHW 35cm Birkin on campus today carried by a pompous, arrogant, snobbish Chinese woman/early adult... I complemented her and her Birkin and she literally rolled her eyes  at me and didn't say thank you or anything! How rude

Saw a lovely mature woman at LV carrying a Gris T Jypsiere in a smaller size, using it as a really chic shoulder bag! She tied the straps to make it shorter and carried it on her shoulder tied on it was lovely LV bandeau. I complemented her, and she was literally over the moon!! She hugged me and asked if I wanted to try on the Jypsiere! 

Also at Prada, a really HOT, as in steaming HOT blonde woman with the best rack I have ever seen!! (Sorry, guy terminology used here, she looked like a younger version of Victoria Silverstredt, man was she HOT!) anyways, she was carrying a 35cm Bright Yellow Birkin with PHW... 

Finally, at uni again, I saw a guy carrying a Herbag, it was the tan leather w/ toile trim, couldn't see it properly as I was about 10m behind him, but he pulled it off effortlessly! 

Four H sightings... I guess I have been hanging out in the wrong places to spot B's and other H's in Perth from Down Under!!


----------



## bjostone

I find it admirable that you will compliment someone on their beautiful bag, or whatever.   I always do, for the simple reason that it always makes me feel good when someone tells me I look good, or they like my bag.    The first woman was rude, and the fact that she could not even say, "Thank you" speaks volumes about what is between her ears, and in her heart.     Stay happy! and enjoy.    some folks really make it all worth it.  Best


----------



## luckylove

NM Fashion show blonde woman in a gorgeous chanel dress with Hermes shawl and graphite CDC


----------



## audreylita

At last night's Manolo Blahnik event in Manhattan:

A tri-color ostrich birdie in a 30 cm birkin
A black 35 cm birkin
An etoupe lindy

There was an awful snow storm so my croc constance élan lay buried under my coat to stay dry.  Also an awful night to be wearing open shoes!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

bjostone said:


> I find it admirable that you will compliment someone on their beautiful bag, or whatever.   I always do, for the simple reason that it always makes me feel good when someone tells me I look good, or they like my bag.    The first woman was rude, and the fact that she could not even say, "Thank you" speaks volumes about what is between her ears, and in her heart.     Stay happy! and enjoy.    some folks really make it all worth it.  Best



So true!! I was literally shocked...(b!tch)

But yeah when someone says to me that my outfit looks good, etc. I am always over the moon!

But yeah there are always other people who are grateful for the comments that you give them!


----------



## bjostone

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> So true!! I was literally shocked...(b!tch)
> 
> But yeah when someone says to me that my outfit looks good, etc. I am always over the moon!
> 
> But yeah there are always other people who are grateful for the comments that you give them!


She will get hers, or maybe she is getting it already and that is why she is so grotesquely limited.
STAY Happy and steady on your course of being you!    best, me


----------



## nguyenp

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Saw a Bleu Jean PHW 35cm Birkin on campus today carried by a pompous, arrogant, snobbish Chinese woman/early adult... I complemented her and her Birkin and she literally rolled her eyes  at me and didn't say thank you or anything! How rude
> 
> Saw a lovely mature woman at LV carrying a Gris T Jypsiere in a smaller size, using it as a really chic shoulder bag! She tied the straps to make it shorter and carried it on her shoulder tied on it was lovely LV bandeau. I complemented her, and she was literally over the moon!! She hugged me and asked if I wanted to try on the Jypsiere!
> 
> Also at Prada, a really HOT, as in steaming HOT blonde woman with the best rack I have ever seen!! (Sorry, guy terminology used here, she looked like a younger version of Victoria Silverstredt, man was she HOT!) anyways, she was carrying a 35cm Bright Yellow Birkin with PHW...
> 
> Finally, at uni again, I saw a guy carrying a Herbag, it was the tan leather w/ toile trim, couldn't see it properly as I was about 10m behind him, but he pulled it off effortlessly!
> 
> Four H sightings... I guess I have been hanging out in the wrong places to spot B's and other H's in Perth from Down Under!!



I don't give compliments to people as often anymore, because in turn they look at me like I have two heads! Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience. 

Good on you for several H sightings! I have sighted a high amount of H accessories lately in Brisbane (clic clacs, CDCs) but unfortunately the sightings of fake Bs have totally out-numbered the real ones


----------



## Riima

I met an older woman with her husband carrying a beautiful blue-grey (sorry Hermes newbie here) 35 cm Birkin. It was my first trip to an Hermes store and I complimented her saying that I love her bag. She's one of those elegant, cool, anna wintour kind of woman, I was actually scared that she's gonna bite my head off for trying to talk to her.
But she said 'thank you, I love it too'. The husband, to my surprise replied "I love my money too. In a bank." LOL


----------



## birkinglover

:lolots::lolots::lolots: what a cute replied from her husband..


----------



## annatola

Riima said:


> I met an older woman with her husband carrying a beautiful blue-grey (sorry Hermes newbie here) 35 cm Birkin. It was my first trip to an Hermes store and I complimented her saying that I love her bag. She's one of those elegant, cool, anna wintour kind of woman, I was actually scared that she's gonna bite my head off for trying to talk to her.
> But she said 'thank you, I love it too'. The husband, to my surprise replied "I love my money too. In a bank." LOL



 lovely couple!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

nguyenp said:


> I don't give compliments to people as often anymore, because in turn they look at me like I have two heads! Sorry to hear you had such a bad experience.
> 
> Good on you for several H sightings! I have sighted a high amount of H accessories lately in Brisbane (clic clacs, CDCs) but unfortunately the sightings of fake Bs have totally out-numbered the real ones



Hahah yes you do see a lot of Birkin inspired bags.. and also HAC inspired... Its interesting to see what they come up with... *insert thumbs down emoticon here, but the Mac autocorrects it to town, Fml* 

I actually see a lot more designer handbags in Perth now.. and I actually see quite a few Celines... This means that around the world we must be under a mountain of Mini Luggages by now! 

Just to add to my H sightings saw a really pretty blonde girl standing in front of me at the cafeteria and she wore a really nice Barenia CDC w/PHW and she was using a lovely LV Roses Zippy wallet.

Also non-H but I saw the most lovely Balenciaga, it was one of those City bags but it was HUGE, like I mean HUGE, almost like a duffel bag sized one, with giant hardware...

Oh just to add my lecture has a H belt.. you can see the H hidden under his belly... hahah That little gold H...


----------



## Chrisy

Riima said:


> I met an older woman with her husband carrying a beautiful blue-grey (sorry Hermes newbie here) 35 cm Birkin. It was my first trip to an Hermes store and I complimented her saying that I love her bag. She's one of those elegant, cool, anna wintour kind of woman, I was actually scared that she's gonna bite my head off for trying to talk to her.
> But she said 'thank you, I love it too'. The husband, to my surprise replied "I love my money too. In a bank." LOL


----------



## tnw

Today at The Grove in Los Angeles:
Potiron 35 Birkin
Black Evelyne
Toile/Black leather Herbag
Ultraviolet 35 Birkin with pretty Twilly wrapped handles


----------



## lulilu

tnw said:


> Today at The Grove in Los Angeles:
> Potiron 35 Birkin
> Black Evelyne
> Toile/Black leather Herbag
> Ultraviolet 35 Birkin with pretty Twilly wrapped handles



Two of my top wish birkins!


----------



## loves

At the mall, chengdu, china
Both friends, one with rosé tyrien Epsom phw 30b and one pale salmon pink ostrich with breloque charm, phw 30b


----------



## BalLVLover

Neiman Marcus Houston - a Rubis 35 Birkin & Blue Jean 35 Birkin W/ a matching BJ CDC then me with a RC 35 Kelly. All with PHW.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I encountered maybe the rudest woman I've ever met who wears Hermes. with a cocoan croc birkin this evening at a Saks event. So cruel I was on the verge of tears.... Still a sighting though!


----------



## km8282

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I encountered maybe the rudest woman I've ever met who wears Hermes. with a cocoan croc birkin this evening at a Saks event. So cruel I was on the verge of tears.... Still a sighting though!



That's horrible. Especially since you are always so kind to everyone on these forums and I would imagine in real life as well.

I bet as beautiful as her croc was, it pales in comparison to all the beautiful things you have in your collection.


----------



## KW1

bjostone said:


> I find it admirable that you will compliment someone on their beautiful bag, or whatever.   I always do, for the simple reason that it always makes me feel good when someone tells me I look good, or they like my bag.    The first woman was rude, and the fact that she could not even say, "Thank you" speaks volumes about what is between her ears, and in her heart.     Stay happy! and enjoy.    some folks really make it all worth it.  Best



Agreed!


----------



## luckylove

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I encountered maybe the rudest woman I've ever met who wears Hermes. with a cocoan croc birkin this evening at a Saks event. So cruel I was on the verge of tears.... Still a sighting though!



OMG! So sorry this happened to you!  Was this the Shoe event at Saks?  I was not able to go this evening.  Not sure if we are talking about the same event and place,  but I would have helped you give her the "death stare." My little one loves to say this and fancies himself as the great defender of all that is right and good in the world,  ha!  In all seriousness, I don't even know where to begin with this kind of snobbishness and rudeness... I have seen this far too often in some areas!  Hugs to you dear!


----------



## martiniandlace

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I encountered maybe the rudest woman I've ever met who wears Hermes. with a cocoan croc birkin this evening at a Saks event. So cruel I was on the verge of tears.... Still a sighting though!




No...she din't!! Where she at?


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

km8282 said:


> That's horrible. Especially since you are always so kind to everyone on these forums and I would imagine in real life as well.
> 
> I bet as beautiful as her croc was, it pales in comparison to all the beautiful things you have in your collection.



it was a very pretty bag! that's the thing though, i don't think it matters what is in any collection, i would never treat someone that way, Hermes-carrying or not!



luckylove said:


> OMG! So sorry this happened to you!  Was this the Shoe event at Saks?  I was not able to go this evening.  Not sure if we are talking about the same event and place,  but I would have helped you give her the "death stare." My little one loves to say this and fancies himself as the great defender of all that is right and good in the world,  ha!  In all seriousness, I don't even know where to begin with this kind of snobbishness and rudeness... I have seen this far too often in some areas!  Hugs to you dear!




it wasn't a shoe event, so i am not sure where you are talking about, regardless the attitude was awful!!  



martiniandlace said:


> No...she din't!! Where she at?



lol! 

bottom line, personally, i don't think it matters how many bags you have or how much money you have, there is no excuse to act like you are superior to others. nothing makes me more angry than pretentious snobby people! who think just because they have an expensive bag and were invited to some silly Saks event, they are 'better' than someone else. yuck. there is no harm in being kind to everyone. /end-rant


----------



## hermes&chanel

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I encountered maybe the rudest woman I've ever met who wears Hermes. with a cocoan croc birkin this evening at a Saks event. So cruel I was on the verge of tears.... Still a sighting though!



That is horrible! I am sorry that you met someone who thinks they are better just because they carry an expensive bag... Maybe she has low self esteem!


----------



## lulilu

A smile is the most I give to someone holding an H bag these days.  I find that at least half the people I might speak to are nice, but the other half give you a snotty look, like "why are you speaking to me."


----------



## Jadeite

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I encountered maybe the rudest woman I've ever met who wears Hermes. with a cocoan croc birkin this evening at a Saks event. So cruel I was on the verge of tears.... Still a sighting though!



Yikes. I don't suppose you want to bag slap her. That will be an insult to your bag.


----------



## Myrkur

I saw a lady wearing a green B today at Concertgebouw, Amsterdam. Anyone from TPF? She was standing outside with two kids and another lady, I couldn't see right since I was in the bus.


----------



## Millicat

Jadeite said:


> Yikes. I don't suppose you want to bag slap her. That will be an insult to your bag.



Not to mention damage it on her sharp sour face   Meeow


----------



## sydgirl

Chanel store Westfield Sydney @ 2pm..ish 

Asian lady with husband holding her argile toolbox 26...

Beautiful bag!!


----------



## fufu

lulilu said:


> A smile is the most I give to someone holding an H bag these days.  I find that at least half the people I might speak to are nice, but the other half give you a snotty look, like "why are you speaking to me."



I do that too, I smile at people who carries Hermes bags and most of the time the person does smile back.


----------



## martiniandlace

Wow, Seriously??!!....I have never smiled or felt the need to smile at anyone carying an Hermes bag. I would have a permanent jokers grin plastered on my face if I smiled at everyone carrying or wearing a label I own or currently wearing. Including Zara !!

I think I would be creeped out if someone randomly smiled at my purse or me without giving me a heads up (as in Hi). I am always very gracious if complimented by strangers and have actually been asked to please hold or touch my bags by sales people. I find that odd but cute....and call me stupid but I generally oblige.


----------



## fufu

martiniandlace said:


> Wow, Seriously??!!....I have never smiled or felt the need to smile at anyone carying an Hermes bag. I would have a permanent jokers grin plastered on my face if I smiled at everyone carrying or wearing a label I own or currently wearing. Including Zara !!
> 
> I think I would be creeped out if someone randomly smiled at my purse or me without giving me a heads up (as in Hi). I am always very gracious if complimented by strangers and have actually been asked to please hold or touch my bags by sales people. I find that odd but cute....and call me stupid but I generally oblige.



Haha not that I will look and smile at every ladies who carry H. If let say there's eye contact or I meet a lady carrying H in the Hermes Store, I usually will give a light smile, not those big wide smile >>  or  (I know this will scare people off)

I just feel that it's fine to give a smile to strangers even if that person is not carrying H, of course some people find this creepy.


----------



## Piggyme

Taipei 101 Zara 
Croc CDC and wallet, couldn't see what wallet as was trying to snap this pic asap...


----------



## martiniandlace

fufu said:


> Haha not that I will look and smile at every ladies who carry H. If let say there's eye contact or I meet a lady carrying H in the Hermes Store, I usually will give a light smile, not those big wide smile >>  or  (I know this will scare people off)
> 
> I just feel that it's fine to give a smile to strangers even if that person is not carrying H, of course some people find this creepy.



^^^Speaking of Zara! No kidding!!. Sometimes a smile and a compliment brightens my entire day.


----------



## fufu

martiniandlace: Speaking of Zara, I haven't smile to anyone wearing Zara hahaha.


----------



## Piggyme

martiniandlace said:


> ^^^Speaking of Zara! No kidding!!. Sometimes a smile and a compliment brightens my entire day.


I shall brighten up your day thenfor you:giggles::giggles:


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Piggyme said:


> Taipei 101 Zara
> Croc CDC and wallet, couldn't see what wallet as was trying to snap this pic asap...
> 
> View attachment 2119133



Beautiful spy picture, piggyme!!! I think the wallet is bearn in Rose Tyrien Alligator. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## fashionistaO

And her CDC... 

Great pix *piggyme*




hermesdaisuki said:


> Beautiful spy picture, piggyme!!! I think the wallet is bearn in Rose Tyrien Alligator. Gorgeous!!!


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

Great spy pic! LOVE the croc CDC.

Last week at DS's elementary school concert saw my bag twin. Very rare to have a sighting in our little Maine town. She's older than me, with older kids, but she totally did the stroll by with downcast eyes to check out my Lady B. I've got my initials heat stamped on the clochette, so it's clear it's the real deal. I rarely speak up when I see another bag, but this was just too weird, so I did go up and say hi. We chatted for a bit and she was very nice. Guess my little town is big enough for 2 black Birkins!


----------



## flower_power

Gold Birkin 35 on a young lady at South Coast Plaza/ Nordstrom last evening

Orange Birkin 35 with silver hardware on a young mom with two sons at Neiman Marcus


----------



## Piggyme

Thank you ladies&#128513;was trying hard not to stare cos I believe she feels I was looking at her, but really her CDC was gorgy!!! TDF blue!!! OMG!!!


----------



## AllthingsHermes

her CDC is just


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Bumping this thread up!! 

My God Perth has seen a big boost in H!! 

Saw a lovely Natural Barenia CDC PHW in Burberry today on a very trendy guy who was carrying a Jypsiere effortlessly

Accompanying him was an older lady (maybe his mother) and she was carrying the most lovely 35cm Retourne Bi-color Kelly (I think it was Etain w/ Rose Tyrien interior) the bag was gaping wide open filled to the brim with LV and Gucci SLG's

Dunno what happened to Perth, but I think the H bug infiltrated the waters!!


----------



## hsiaomee

Fish counter @ wholefoods, south kensington


----------



## hsiaomee

Fish counter @ wholefoods, south kensington


----------



## hsiaomee

Regent St, central London


----------



## tnw

Great sightings hsiaomee! Looks like it is still a bit chilly there? I arrive in 2 weeks and can't wait. Lots of H to see in London!!!


----------



## lucywife

In my dry cleaning of all places, a cute Asian girl holding a blue jean Bearn wallet.


----------



## Riima

I was at school waiting for the school shuttle to arrive when I saw a fellow student carrying a beautiful Rouge Clemence Birkin 30. She had all her school books in it


----------



## Julide

hsiaomee said:


> View attachment 2126419
> 
> 
> Fish counter @ wholefoods, south kensington



Holy cows!! I have everything that the girl in the army jacket has!! I need to wear that outfit!! Great spy pic *Hsiaomee*!!


----------



## Millicat

tnw said:


> Great sightings hsiaomee! Looks like it is still a bit chilly there? I arrive in 2 weeks and can't wait. Lots of H to see in London!!!



You're not wrong, we're going through an unusually cold early spring


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Julide said:


> Holy cows!! I have everything that the girl in the army jacket has!! I need to wear that outfit!! Great spy pic *Hsiaomee*!!



Yay!! You are back!!


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yay!! You are back!!



I am!!!I would have been present if I had not forgotten my password!! Geezanother password I need to write down!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Good one!! hahah do what I do, always stay logged on!!  That means you will never forget your password! Wait, thinking about it what is my tPF password!!! F#$%^$*ck!! 



Julide said:


> I am!!!I would have been present if I had not forgotten my password!! Geezanother password I need to write down!!


----------



## frou frou

I'm oblivious to people on the street as I'm usually in my own bubble, but in the cinema my
attention is all on the characters.

In  the French film *Dans La Maison  *[ brilliant!] the ever elegant  Kristin Scott Thomas    
   wears a gorgeous red H twilly in one scene , couldn't make out the design.
In another the beautiful acid yellow *J'Aime mon Carre *  70cm vintage silk.

Loved the way she was dressed in this film.


----------



## tnw

A few sightings today at SCP

A lovely Mother and Daughter (I think). Mom had a 30 black croc Birkin and the daughter was carrying a 35 Ebene (I think) Birkin with Twilly wrapped handles

and.....

A very beautiful blonde lady carrying a 35 Orange Birkin with GHW. Looked fantastic on her.

Lots of orange H shopping bags being carried around. My husband said, "you're favorite store must be having a sale"!!!!!! (With a smirk)


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Last summer at Zara on 5th ave I saw this beauty on the floor next to the couches


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today at Prada saw a lovely Asian women with a Lindy 26 PHW in this highlighter yellow color... Don't know what it is called but just picture yellow highlighter color on a H and that is what I saw and she also put twillies on the shoulder strap...


----------



## Madam Bijoux

On April 6 walking around the King of Prussia Mall:  a 35 pink Birkin (a very intense pink, not sure of the color), a 35 gold Birkin and a 35 black Birkin - all with PHW.


----------



## PinkHermesQueen

:d Last week in Central, Hong Kong


----------



## sydgirl

Sydney Westfilds near Mulberry store 2pm-ish young girl with lime Kelly 32 with twilly wrapped around handle....stunning Kelly love lime!!

David Jones designer bag section 2.10pm-ish, lady with black 35b at counter returning a Celine phantom...both were stunning!!


----------



## Ebis

35!


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

now THAT is a great spy pic! well done! the purple with the yellow twilly, divine!


----------



## nguyenp

No pic but I spied a gold 35 B contrast stitching GHW and gold-GHW H belt on a svelte, tall brunette with neon orange pants on campus.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

nguyenp said:


> No pic but I spied a gold 35 B contrast stitching GHW and gold-GHW H belt on a svelte, tall brunette with neon orange pants on campus.


This afternoon at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 Etoupe Birkin and a 35 Gris T Birkin, both with PHW.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

I saw so many Birkins and Kelly's today in Bergdorf's it was ridiculous! Like more than 20, in 15 minutes, just on the first floor.


----------



## meazar

Madam Bijoux said:


> This afternoon at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 Etoupe Birkin and a 35 Gris T Birkin, both with PHW.



I was there with my Etain B... where were you?  Maybe it was me!


----------



## km8282

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I saw so many Birkins and Kelly's today in Bergdorf's it was ridiculous! Like more than 20, in 15 minutes, just on the first floor.



Oh yes... There are so many at Bergdorfs during a weekday, I sometimes wonder if you need one for admission


----------



## lulilu

km8282 said:


> Oh yes... There are so many at Bergdorfs during a weekday, I sometimes wonder if you need one for admission


especially in the shoe department, when they are having triple points lol


----------



## christymarie340

meazar said:


> I was there with my Etain B... where were you?  Maybe it was me!


 
meazar-are you in Bucks County???


----------



## meazar

christymarie340 said:


> meazar-are you in Bucks County???



I am!  Newtown...


----------



## christymarie340

meazar said:


> I am!  Newtown...


 
OMG! I'm in Doylestown I never see any B's up this way; so glad to see a fellow pf'er in the area!!!


----------



## purselover888

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I saw so many Birkins and Kelly's today in Bergdorf's it was ridiculous! Like more than 20, in 15 minutes, just on the first floor.



Haha I was there too w/ my etoupe ghw   Hope you found some goodies.


----------



## livethelake

lulilu said:


> especially in the shoe department, when they are having triple points lol



LOL

(Fred's at Barney's as well )


----------



## Madam Bijoux

meazar said:


> I was there with my Etain B... where were you? Maybe it was me!


 Hi, Meazar!  The lady carrying the bag I thought was Etoupe was on the 3rd floor of Neiman's and the lady carrying the bag I thought was Gris T had just come out of the Hermes store.


----------



## meazar

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hi, Meazar!  The lady carrying the bag I thought was Etoupe was on the 3rd floor of Neiman's and the lady carrying the bag I thought was Gris T had just come out of the Hermes store.



I was in BOTH!  Lunch/shopping at NM; visit to Effie at Hermes to add to wish list.  Black pants, white blouse! we should have a secret wave or something!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

meazar said:


> I was in BOTH! Lunch/shopping at NM; visit to Effie at Hermes to add to wish list. Black pants, white blouse! we should have a secret wave or something!


 Effie is my SA at Hermes, too!  I had gone in earlier to add a scarf to my wish list and to drool on the Malachite swatches.  It was fun watching the people doing the new window display.


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> OMG! I'm in Doylestown I never see any B's up this way; so glad to see a fellow pf'er in the area!!!





meazar said:


> I am!  Newtown...



Grew up in Bucks, was there MANY years.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

I don't live anywhere near KOP, but I wish I did because I absolutely LOVE Effie! She's the best! We were there on vaca last year and she helped me with scarves, and of all my ventures into H, she's been the sweetest SA I've ever met. Very jealous of you KOP ladies!


----------



## twinkle2

Happened to sit next to a lady at Takashimaya on 13th April. She has a very nice color SO Kelly with GHW which she'd bought from Changi Airport recently. She didn't know the actual color description but was told it's a new season color. It was my 1st time seeing it too. It was a sort of pink orangey (salmon) color.
A gorgeous purplish pink ostrich B30 on a beautiful pregnant lady going up Takashimaya.
Spotted 1 B Black30 with handles wrapped in yellow colred twilies on a young mother at Wisma Atria this am.
Passed by a UV? Lindy 34 at Taka basement, carried by a mother holding her kid and a Chocolate B35 somewhere near the food courts.


----------



## Jadeite

meazar said:


> I was in BOTH!  Lunch/shopping at NM; visit to Effie at Hermes to add to wish list.  Black pants, white blouse! we should have a secret wave or something!



Wow this was a "close shave" maybe... Missing each other by a hair's length.


----------



## Jadeite

At Paragon today... Plenty wildlife but the most stunning is an Amethyst Croc 35 and it's owner, a slim lady with the coveted Ex Libris purple/yellow GM draped over her shoulders.


----------



## luckylove

At the hair salon I saw an older, elegant woman with an Etoupe Garden Party and a pretty young girl with a very new Evelyn worn cross body.  I was so thrilled to see more H fans in my area,  especially when they were not interested in carrying only Birkins.  This week, same hair salon,  I saw a woman carrying a blue fake Birkin and it really bothered me to see this.  She seemed so proud of the bag that I wondered if she knew it was fake....


----------



## tnw

Last night at dinner at La Dolce Vita in Beverly Hills, a beautiful  30 black croc Birkin with GHW carried by a lovely dark haired lady.


----------



## Purse snob

Just a thought, has anyone ever seen a photo of yourself in wildlife sightings?


----------



## km8282

No, I haven't seen any photos of myself. But, I have to admit on days when I carry H, I do always check the thread. 

I think it would be so fun to have an encounter like that!


----------



## Purse snob

I thought I saw my back and my bag in a photo, that was before I knew about TPF. Now I have to dress better when I am wearing H


----------



## audreylita

Actually my shoulder and kelly bag were snapped and shown in either the Socialites or Stars/Celebrities thread some years back.


----------



## Millicat

The chance is so remote for me that pigs would fly before i saw me/my bags snapped and 'published'.


----------



## victoriasu

it was few years back too when my hubby and i were published and another instance was a mentioned of my h jewellery in a restaurant in this thread. it's a weird feeling...


----------



## thyme

a gm cashmere shawl sighting - pique fleuri in the orange/rouge cw @waterloo stn this morning..


----------



## boo1689

Scp~ lots of wildlife ~ 
Orange b , cassis b, RC bolide , jaune d'or kelly and this pretty lindy ~


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Boo - good to see u here.  That is a really pretty blue. Would that be Blue Hydra or Cobalt ? Seems to me that Blue Hydra would be brighter.


----------



## mc100

chkpfbeliever said:


> Boo - good to see u here.  That is a really pretty blue. Would that be Blue Hydra or Cobalt ? Seems to me that Blue Hydra would be brighter.


Maybe it is Mykonos?


----------



## nguyenp

DBF spotted a vintage sac mallette on a 70 yo doctor - here hoping he got some spy pics!


----------



## periogirl28

Purse snob said:


> Just a thought, has anyone ever seen a photo of yourself in wildlife sightings?



Yes I was snapped by a long -time member here, I'll like to think we are now friends with a common interest!


----------



## KW1

Purse snob said:


> I thought I saw my back and my bag in a photo, that was before I knew about TPF. Now I have to dress better when I am wearing H



Lol


----------



## seton

Purse snob said:


> Just a thought, has anyone ever seen a photo of yourself in wildlife sightings?



no photo thank Xenu but I was sighted once in this thread when I was in the subway

Upper East Side yesterday
Birkin 35 in some milky rouge color (blanking on the name)
chocolate Kelly 32 
teal Tsubas wrapped tightly around the neck
woman in a wheelchair wrapping a chartruese T Felines around her neck


----------



## luckylove

Took my little boy to get his hair cut this afternoon and saw a gorgeous Parchemin (not sure if that was exact color) beside me.  I was so tempted to sneak a photo but she really looked like she wanted her privacy and I did not wish to upset her.  It may have been one of our lovely members as her style looked quite familiar... we definitely need a secret handshake or something!


----------



## meazar

luckylove said:


> Took my little boy to get his hair cut this afternoon and saw a gorgeous Parchemin (not sure if that was exact color) beside me.  I was so tempted to sneak a photo but she really looked like she wanted her privacy and I did not wish to upset her.  It may have been one of our lovely members as her style looked quite familiar... we definitely need a secret handshake or something!



we DO need that secret sign/ handshake!!!


----------



## luckylove

meazar said:


> we DO need that secret sign/ handshake!!!



Hmmm.... I am all for it!  I f you think of a good sign,  let us know!  We can all be inducted to our little sorority/club!


----------



## Purse snob

Looking forward to that secret handshake!


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

We totally need some sort of secret sign or handshake. I was in Madison Ave last week, taking cover from the rain. There was a lovely lady with her son seated at the table downstairs and I swear she looked familiar, like I've seen her on tPF.


----------



## tnw

Within a few hours of arriving in London:
A gold Evelyne on the Heathrow Express 
A black 35 Birkin and a gold 35 Birkin at dinner


----------



## etoile de mer

meazar said:


> we DO need that secret sign/ handshake!!!





luckylove said:


> Hmmm.... I am all for it!  I f you think of a good sign,  let us know!  We can all be inducted to our little sorority/club!





Purse snob said:


> Looking forward to that secret handshake!





LVChelseaGirl said:


> We totally need some sort of secret sign or handshake. I was in Madison Ave last week, taking cover from the rain. There was a lovely lady with her son seated at the table downstairs and I swear she looked familiar, like I've seen her on tPF.



I love this idea...really! Sign me up for the 'secret handshake club', too!


----------



## Jadeite

Near forum shopping mall: 
Beautiful capucine 35 Kelly GHW

Today, @same mall. Black Lindy phw with lovely twillies.

@delfi orchard: lady with Bleu jean B30 phw


----------



## ainct

Plenty of birkins at the Knicks game this afternoon including an hermes logo embossed one (which I wasn't sure was a custom-made bag or a replica)


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> Hmmm.... I am all for it!  I f you think of a good sign,  let us know!  We can all be inducted to our little sorority/club!



How about the American Sign Language sign for H? It's very subtle - just index and middle finger together with the other fingers folded behind them. You wouldn't have to hold up your hand like you're signing (or pointing a gun, lol!) or anything, just keep your arm down and make the sign subtly with fingers kind of hanging down so it looks natural. Is that too goofy?


----------



## meazar

juliet827 said:


> How about the American Sign Language sign for H? It's very subtle - just index and middle finger together with the other fingers folded behind them. You wouldn't have to hold up your hand like you're signing (or pointing a gun, lol!) or anything, just keep your arm down and make the sign subtly with fingers kind of hanging down so it looks natural. Is that too goofy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2150966



It's the best suggestion yet!  OK, KOP ladies, let's try it!


----------



## luckylove

meazar said:


> It's the best suggestion yet!  OK, KOP ladies, let's try it!



Fun idea, but I do worry about the gun association.  Perhaps I have been watching too many "Law and Order" episodes!


----------



## juliet827

Just with your hand hanging down, fingers pointing down so it doesn't look like you're pointing a gun at (hopefully) your sorority sister! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Kind of like that? Lol. Open to other suggestions, of course!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

juliet827 said:


> Just with your hand hanging down, fingers pointing down so it doesn't look like you're pointing a gun at (hopefully) your sorority sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151052
> 
> 
> Kind of like that? Lol. Open to other suggestions, of course!



Sign language, hand pointing down. That's a brilliant idea, *juliet*. 
Ladies, KofP is my local store and I will see you there.


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> Just with your hand hanging down, fingers pointing down so it doesn't look like you're pointing a gun at (hopefully) your sorority sister!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151052
> 
> 
> Kind of like that? Lol. Open to other suggestions, of course!


----------



## juliet827

Or hand casually picking up your bag (laughing at myself).


----------



## juliet827

I'm going to be scouring the boutiques now looking like a lunatic for you guys. If I see someone make the sign I may burst into laughter (and then hug you).


----------



## cr1stalangel

juliet827 said:


> I'm going to be scouring the boutiques now looking like a lunatic for you guys. If I see someone make the sign I may burst into laughter (and then hug you).



Brilliant suggestion Juliet827!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ROFL, *juliet*!


----------



## luckylove

So, It's official!  This will be sooo funny!  Juliet,  I think we are in the same area, so I look forward to running into you soon!  I think we will be laughing until our sides ache!!


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> So, It's official!  This will be sooo funny!  Juliet,  I think we are in the same area, so I look forward to running into you soon!  I think we will be laughing until our sides ache!!



Oh my God, I can't wait! Hilarious. Then we can hail a cab in the Design District with two fingers pointed up and tell the driver to take us to KOP to find Vigee et al!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the opera at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia: a grey epsom Constance, GHW. The opera was "The Magic Flute".


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Can I join this little sorority/fraternity.. Must include guys in this ladies!! When I pop over to the States/UK/HK, if I see a H I will do the little sign and hopefully you guys can see it!! Then go for a rendezvous shopping spree!! Haha!!


----------



## Purse snob

Juliet827, the sign is so elegant. Both pointing up and picking up bags. I am looking forward to running into some tpfers


----------



## honhon

juliet827 said:


> I'm going to be scouring the boutiques now looking like a lunatic for you guys. If I see someone make the sign I may burst into laughter (and then hug you).



I am laughing my head off trying to learn the sign language, especially the one you trying to pick up your gorgeous black kelly.  I am sad I won't be a part of this, I don't reside in the US, but if I were to bump into one of you girls with the secret sign I would probably faint of too much excitement.


----------



## luckylove

A young woman at my country club was sporting a new gold Garden Party.  She looked so relaxed and summery in her white outfit and Gp, but I could not get to my phone fast enough to sneak a picture.


----------



## tnw

Strolling around London today:
1 Gold Evelyne
1 Ultra Violet Evelyne
2 Black Birkins
1 Parchemin 35 Kelly
1 green (I think the newest color, can't remember the name) Birkin 
and a STUNNING purple croc Jypsiere 
Plus a beautiful Constance carried by a lady in Hermes with a very large H shopping bag!


----------



## gymangel812

2 great sightings in vegas last night -
menthe (i think maybe lagoon) b35 at the aria checking in
and the best h sighting i think i've ever had... baby pink croc b30 (maybe 25) walking in the wynn. it looked like 5p


----------



## bagalogist

juliet827 said:


> Or hand casually picking up your bag (laughing at myself).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2151061



U r so creative! This is really  funny excellent idea !!


----------



## ilovenicebags

audreylita said:


> Nice to know I'm not the only one shopping at Zara with a birkin.


 
I absolutely love Zara. The quality and the styles they have always appeal to me. I manage to mess up shoes a lot so I have even purchased some of their basic flats to wear to wear and just out and about and I am impressed with their quality. More zara means more money for H!


----------



## juliet827

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Can I join this little sorority/fraternity.. Must include guys in this ladies!! When I pop over to the States/UK/HK, if I see a H I will do the little sign and hopefully you guys can see it!! Then go for a rendezvous shopping spree!! Haha!!



Of course - everyone here has already been formally inducted.



Purse snob said:


> Juliet827, the sign is so elegant. Both pointing up and picking up bags. I am looking forward to running into some tpfers



Me too- I'll be looking for you guys!



honhon said:


> I am laughing my head off trying to learn the sign language, especially the one you trying to pick up your gorgeous black kelly.  I am sad I won't be a part of this, I don't reside in the US, but if I were to bump into one of you girls with the secret sign I would probably faint of too much excitement.



honhon, it's an international signal- I'll be looking for you on other continents!



bagalogist said:


> U r so creative! This is really  funny excellent idea !!



Even if you don't notice my hand subtly doing the signal, you'll know it's me because I'll be doubled over laughing at myself!


----------



## juliet827

Back to topic:

At my nail salon today, teenaged girl (maybe 16?) still in her school uniform with a black togo B GHW. My, these girls start young these days.


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> Back to topic:
> 
> At my nail salon today, teenaged girl (maybe 16?) still in her school uniform with a black togo B GHW. My, these girls start young these days.



I sometimes wonder, when one starts so young, what is there to look forward to later as she matures?  At my office today,  I had a patient with an orange evelyne.  Looked quite nice on her.


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> I sometimes wonder, when one starts so young, what is there to look forward to later as she matures?  At my office today,  I had a patient with an orange evelyne.  Looked quite nice on her.



I didn't want to say anything too judgmental in my post, but it kind of made me sad (and a little ill). I can't imagine a sixteen year-old appreciating the true beauty of a Birkin, but maybe I'm wrong.  She had it tossed on the floor. And exactly, what is there to look forward to?  But again, not my place to judge.


----------



## ClassicLabels

Orange Togo Evelyne @ Halekulani Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## Aficionada

juliet827 said:


> I didn't want to say anything too judgmental in my post, but it kind of made me sad (and a little ill). I can't imagine a sixteen year-old appreciating the true beauty of a Birkin, but maybe I'm wrong.  She had it tossed on the floor. And exactly, what is there to look forward to?  But again, not my place to judge.



I completely agree with you... About a year ago I sat across from a large family at a restaurant in the Bellagio Las Vegas. Every single member of the family was either wearing or carrying something from Hermès. It was a feast for the eyes. The two people who stood out the most were a mother and her daughter. The mother was carrying both a pink Birkin and a blue Constance. Her daughter who looked to be around four or five years old was carrying a pink mini Birkin. The first thing I said to my husband after the family left was "what will the little girl have to look forward to?". No judgement from me either, I just can't imagine giving something so special and expensive to someone who isn't able to appreciate it yet.


----------



## ChanQ

Pink birkin 30 in Milan, lovely colour!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

juliet827 said:


> Back to topic:
> 
> At my nail salon today, teenaged girl (maybe 16?) still in her school uniform with a black togo B GHW. My, these girls start young these days.





luckylove said:


> I sometimes wonder, when one starts so young, what is there to look forward to later as she matures?  At my office today,  I had a patient with an orange evelyne.  Looked quite nice on her.





juliet827 said:


> I didn't want to say anything too judgmental in my post, but it kind of made me sad (and a little ill). I can't imagine a sixteen year-old appreciating the true beauty of a Birkin, but maybe I'm wrong.  She had it tossed on the floor. And exactly, what is there to look forward to?  But again, not my place to judge.





Aficionada said:


> I completely agree with you... About a year ago I sat across from a large family at a restaurant in the Bellagio Las Vegas. Every single member of the family was either wearing or carrying something from Hermès. It was a feast for the eyes. The two people who stood out the most were a mother and her daughter. The mother was carrying both a pink Birkin and a blue Constance. Her daughter who looked to be around four or five years old was carrying a pink mini Birkin. The first thing I said to my husband after the family left was "what will the little girl have to look forward to?". No judgement from me either, I just can't imagine giving something so special and expensive to someone who isn't able to appreciate it yet.



Ladies, maybe I can chime into this little discussion... I am 17 turning 18 ~ and surprisingly most of my female friends around me all have B's, K's and other H goods... Honestly they treat their bags like sh#t and funnily enough it is me who is running around like mad helping them try and not ruin their 10K bags... One even went to me to complain that her parents got her the wrong color K!!!! I was like  and said to her that her bag can feed so many people in Africa and I too myself have been saving up for a K or a B and with no avail!! (Turned out to be a little shouting match, but at the end that girl has no hope) If you were wondering she got an Etain K with GHW, but she wanted some new gray that was coming out this season and in PHW... 

Since she is not here and most of my friends are not on this forum, I will speak openly; on the outside, they seem happy and compete with one another to see who has the best car, best dorm room at college, best closet, latest Apple products and best bags to use for uni and that list goes on and on... But inside, they are miserable and complain none stop about how crappy their lives are and have no respect to their parents, staff members at home, etc. I just think that when their time has come and they come and fall from grace, they will realize how privileged their lives were and I bet they will regret all the mistakes they have done now... 

Thankfully ladies, don't worry I am not like this, but part of this group. By being in this forum (tPF) it has made me appreciate more of these goods, or else I would be just like my friend, complaining about everything! I love them dearly, but in every friendship there are just some things that you hate about people, but hey at the end it is the person that counts..


----------



## juliet827

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ladies, maybe I can chime into this little discussion... I am 17 turning 18 ~ and surprisingly most of my female friends around me all have B's, K's and other H goods... Honestly they treat their bags like sh#t and funnily enough it is me who is running around like mad helping them try and not ruin their 10K bags... One even went to me to complain that her parents got her the wrong color K!!!! I was like  and said to her that her bag can feed so many people in Africa and I too myself have been saving up for a K or a B and with no avail!! (Turned out to be a little shouting match, but at the end that girl has no hope) If you were wondering she got an Etain K with GHW, but she wanted some new gray that was coming out this season and in PHW...
> 
> Since she is not here and most of my friends are not on this forum, I will speak openly; on the outside, they seem happy and compete with one another to see who has the best car, best dorm room at college, best closet, latest Apple products and best bags to use for uni and that list goes on and on... But inside, they are miserable and complain none stop about how crappy their lives are and have no respect to their parents, staff members at home, etc. I just think that when their time has come and they come and fall from grace, they will realize how privileged their lives were and I bet they will regret all the mistakes they have done now...
> 
> Thankfully ladies, don't worry I am not like this, but part of this group. By being in this forum (tPF) it has made me appreciate more of these goods, or else I would be just like my friend, complaining about everything! I love them dearly, but in every friendship there are just some things that you hate about people, but hey at the end it is the person that counts..



Lovely post. So refreshing to see someone your age who has her head on straight.


----------



## bem3231

juliet827 said:


> Lovely post. So refreshing to see someone your age who has her head on straight.



I concur !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ladies, maybe I can chime into this little discussion... I am 17 turning 18 ~ and surprisingly most of my female friends around me all have B's, K's and other H goods... Honestly they treat their bags like sh#t and funnily enough it is me who is running around like mad helping them try and not ruin their 10K bags... One even went to me to complain that her parents got her the wrong color K!!!! I was like  and said to her that her bag can feed so many people in Africa and I too myself have been saving up for a K or a B and with no avail!! (Turned out to be a little shouting match, but at the end that girl has no hope) If you were wondering she got an Etain K with GHW, but she wanted some new gray that was coming out this season and in PHW...
> 
> Since she is not here and most of my friends are not on this forum, I will speak openly; on the outside, they seem happy and compete with one another to see who has the best car, best dorm room at college, best closet, latest Apple products and best bags to use for uni and that list goes on and on... But inside, they are miserable and complain none stop about how crappy their lives are and have no respect to their parents, staff members at home, etc. I just think that when their time has come and they come and fall from grace, they will realize how privileged their lives were and I bet they will regret all the mistakes they have done now...
> 
> Thankfully ladies, don't worry I am not like this, but part of this group. By being in this forum (tPF) it has made me appreciate more of these goods, or else I would be just like my friend, complaining about everything! I love them dearly, but in every friendship there are just some things that you hate about people, but hey at the end it is the person that counts..



Great post, so glad that you are on TPF, *L.Vuitton.Freak*.
I have two DDs in their 20's and they would not dare complain about their H, Chanel, LV or Balanciaga items. And believe me, I would know if they weren't appreciative.


----------



## Aficionada

Almost forgot to add my sighting... On Saturday I saw a black mini porosus KP with PHW at Hermes Fashion Valley carried by a lovely, petite Asian woman. My SA walked me over to her to see it and she was so gracious in showing it to me.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great post, so glad that you are on TPF, *L.Vuitton.Freak*.
> I have two DDs in their 20's and they would not dare complain about their H, Chanel, LV or Balanciaga items. And believe me, I would know if they weren't appreciative.



Hahah thank you!! VigeeLeBrun!! (isn't that the French female painter who was the official painter for Marie Antoinette?)

Its good that you DD's appreciate the stuff they have, tell them that a guy younger than them admires them, who are respectful to their elders and also understand the value of luxury goods! There are so many stories that when I think over them are so shocking and makes me realize how materialistic and pretentious they are (which includes me, I'm afraid, but aren't we all in a way?!?!) 

I know it's a bit off topic, but what has the world become to... Also a good friend of mine does babysitting... The child is only 5 and already has a mini collection of designer goods (1 of each brand put it that way and yes one 25cm Birkin)... I often question, how on earth if she is surrounded by all of these items at such a young age where she doesn't know or care the monetary value of these items, is going to turn out when she is my age?!?! This brings me to a point, again complimenting on all you ladies again: that is, not all of you are the sort that lives in Upper East Side in 15000 sq ft townhouses fill to the brim with couture and expensive jewelry, yet complain that their lives suck... All of most of you ladies work and save up money to buy these things, and appreciate these things so much it almost seems to be an obsession! 

Ok back to topic and finishing off my rant/complimenting everyone here... Last night at my friends 18th birthday:
-Numerous Kelly's in 28, 32 and 35
-Numerous Birkin's in 25, 30 and 35 (I mean its a party for god's sake, we know you have them but you don't have to bring them everywhere)
-Lovely CDCs, Clic Clacs, KDs, etc

(And I am in the corner in my 'cheap' LV )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hahah thank you!!* VigeeLeBrun!! (isn't that the French female painter who was the official painter for Marie Antoinette?)*
> 
> Its good that you DD's appreciate the stuff they have, tell them that a guy younger than them admires them, who are respectful to their elders and also understand the value of luxury goods! There are so many stories that when I think over them are so shocking and makes me realize how materialistic and pretentious they are (which includes me, I'm afraid, but aren't we all in a way?!?!)
> 
> I know it's a bit off topic, but what has the world become to... Also a good friend of mine does babysitting... The child is only 5 and already has a mini collection of designer goods (1 of each brand put it that way and yes one 25cm Birkin)... I often question, how on earth if she is surrounded by all of these items at such a young age where she doesn't know or care the monetary value of these items, is going to turn out when she is my age?!?! This brings me to a point, again complimenting on all you ladies again: that is, not all of you are the sort that lives in Upper East Side in 15000 sq ft townhouses fill to the brim with couture and expensive jewelry, yet complain that their lives suck... All of most of you ladies work and save up money to buy these things, and appreciate these things so much it almost seems to be an obsession!
> 
> Ok back to topic and finishing off my rant/complimenting everyone here... Last night at my friends 18th birthday:
> -Numerous Kelly's in 28, 32 and 35
> -Numerous Birkin's in 25, 30 and 35 (I mean its a party for god's sake, we know you have them but you don't have to bring them everywhere)
> -Lovely CDCs, Clic Clacs, KDs, etc
> 
> (And I am in the corner in my 'cheap' LV )



*L.Vuitton.Freak,* great art history knowledge, you nailed it!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *L.Vuitton.Freak,* great art history knowledge, you nailed it!



YES!!! I knew it! Just had to clarify!! (Interesting name in a place surrounded by bags!)


----------



## tibaka

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hahah thank you!! VigeeLeBrun!! (isn't that the French female painter who was the official painter for Marie Antoinette?)
> 
> Its good that you DD's appreciate the stuff they have, tell them that a guy younger than them admires them, who are respectful to their elders and also understand the value of luxury goods! There are so many stories that when I think over them are so shocking and makes me realize how materialistic and pretentious they are (which includes me, I'm afraid, but aren't we all in a way?!?!)
> 
> I know it's a bit off topic, but what has the world become to... Also a good friend of mine does babysitting... The child is only 5 and already has a mini collection of designer goods (1 of each brand put it that way and yes one 25cm Birkin)... I often question, how on earth if she is surrounded by all of these items at such a young age where she doesn't know or care the monetary value of these items, is going to turn out when she is my age?!?! This brings me to a point, again complimenting on all you ladies again: that is, not all of you are the sort that lives in Upper East Side in 15000 sq ft townhouses fill to the brim with couture and expensive jewelry, yet complain that their lives suck... All of most of you ladies work and save up money to buy these things, and appreciate these things so much it almost seems to be an obsession!
> 
> Ok back to topic and finishing off my rant/complimenting everyone here... Last night at my friends 18th birthday:
> -Numerous Kelly's in 28, 32 and 35
> -Numerous Birkin's in 25, 30 and 35 (I mean its a party for god's sake, we know you have them but you don't have to bring them everywhere)
> -Lovely CDCs, Clic Clacs, KDs, etc
> 
> (And I am in the corner in my 'cheap' LV )



I received many lovely things long before I could possible "know the value" and I'm so happy I didn't "know the value" so i could use them innocently for their intended purpose eg bags = to carry things in a functional manner, watches = to tell the time and so on, and yes sometimes one preferred another color etc from what was given but that did not mean ingratitude. As one gets older, one realises value, appreciates craftsmanship, builds one's own collection (or not, according to one's desire and ability). Having things relatively early needn't dim one's joy in making independent choices later, if anything one is better equipped to fine tune one's choices; imho life satisfaction versus discontentment really depends more on a person's attributes rather than assets. 

To get back to topic, these numerous h-items you spotted at the party, do share the descriptions so we can enjoy.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

tibaka said:


> I received many lovely things long before I could possible "know the value" and I'm so happy I didn't "know the value" so i could use them innocently for their intended purpose eg bags = to carry things in a functional manner, watches = to tell the time and so on, and yes sometimes one preferred another color etc from what was given but that did not mean ingratitude. As one gets older, one realises value, appreciates craftsmanship, builds one's own collection (or not, according to one's desire and ability). Having things relatively early needn't dim one's joy in making independent choices later, if anything one is better equipped to fine tune one's choices; imho life satisfaction versus discontentment really depends more on a person's attributes rather than assets.
> 
> To get back to topic, these numerous h-items you spotted at the party, do share the descriptions so we can enjoy.



Hhaha great reply and I totally agree... I always find these subjects a bit touchy and full on stone throwing, lynching attacks happen... 

Ok Here comes the full descriptions... Bit of a newbie, but I will try my best with the color names

Starting with the Kelly's:
- 28cm K Bleu Sapphire PHW Sellier in what looks like Epsom to me
- 28cm K Black (bleu) GHW Retourne in Togo
- 32cm K SO Black (my jaw dropped as I didn't know that she had it, looked so tres chic with her outfit - maybe her mother's)
- 32cm K in this hot hot hot pink, almost Barbie pink in GHW Rectourne in some form of leather
- 35cm K Black Porous Croc  GHW Sellier (but it was vintage and in preloved condition - also maybe her mother's)
- 35 K Etain GHW Retourne Clemence (yes this is the fabled one which was discussed earlier, the wrong shade of gray one)
- 35cm Bleu Electrique PHW Retourne Clemence

Moving on to the Birkins:
Lets start with the really good ones first, I am assuming that these are all their mom's bags:
- 25cm Lezard Ombre PHW (I was like ERRRRMAAAAGERRDDDDDD, don't spill ANYTHING on it!!)
- Numerous 25, 30 and 35cm Black with GHW/PHW Clemence/Togo/Box/Epsom/Fjord B's
- 30cm Ostrich in Iris GHW
- 30cm Croc Black GHW
- 30cm Bleu Jean, Rouge H, Orange, etc., etc. Birkins in GHW/PHW
- 35cm Bleu Abyss GHW Togo 

These were the bag that I spotted, there must have been Jige's, Medor, the other one all there, but these were the ones that caught my eye.. The CDC's and the Clic Clacs, etc. could build a house out of them as a brick... 

Feast among the eyes... Also if you were wondering there was a lot of LVs, Chanel's, Givenchy and Celines too... But if I had to write everyone down, my mind will be spinning...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Hhaha great reply and I totally agree... I always find these subjects a bit touchy and full on stone throwing, lynching attacks happen...
> 
> Ok Here comes the full descriptions... Bit of a newbie, but I will try my best with the color names
> 
> Starting with the Kelly's:
> - 28cm K Bleu Sapphire PHW Sellier in what looks like Epsom to me
> - 28cm K Black (bleu) GHW Retourne in Togo
> - 32cm K SO Black (my jaw dropped as I didn't know that she had it, looked so tres chic with her outfit - maybe her mother's)
> - 32cm K in this hot hot hot pink, almost Barbie pink in GHW Rectourne in some form of leather
> - 35cm K Black Porous Croc  GHW Sellier (but it was vintage and in preloved condition - also maybe her mother's)
> - 35 K Etain GHW Retourne Clemence (yes this is the fabled one which was discussed earlier, the wrong shade of gray one)
> - 35cm Bleu Electrique PHW Retourne Clemence
> 
> Moving on to the Birkins:
> Lets start with the really good ones first, I am assuming that these are all their mom's bags:
> - 25cm Lezard Ombre PHW (I was like ERRRRMAAAAGERRDDDDDD, don't spill ANYTHING on it!!)
> - Numerous 25, 30 and 35cm Black with GHW/PHW Clemence/Togo/Box/Epsom/Fjord B's
> - 30cm Ostrich in Iris GHW
> - 30cm Croc Black GHW
> - 30cm Bleu Jean, Rouge H, Orange, etc., etc. Birkins in GHW/PHW
> - 35cm Bleu Abyss GHW Togo
> 
> These were the bag that I spotted, there must have been Jige's, Medor, the other one all there, but these were the ones that caught my eye.. The CDC's and the Clic Clacs, etc. could build a house out of them as a brick...
> 
> Feast among the eyes... Also if you were wondering there was a lot of LVs, Chanel's, Givenchy and Celines too... But if I had to write everyone down, my mind will be spinning...



Your parties have a lot more H love compared to mine, you lucky devil, you!
Nothing wrong with borrowing mom's H bag for the night.


----------



## treespider

Hello ladies! I'm brand new to this forum  Just this evening I saw my first Birkin in the wild in what I think was gold chamonix leather. Last month I saw an ombre lizard collier de chien with phw, and I actually had the courage to walk up and ask about it. I'm very new to high fashion, and I completely fell in love with the collier de chien the first time I saw it online. I just couldn't resist getting to see it up close and in person! I actually got a little chill when I realized what she was wearing  Hopefully, here's to many more sightings in the future!


----------



## annatola

What I saw this afternoon in the mall
Black b35 ghw
Black b30 phw
Black b25 phw
Black b40 phw

Orange b25phw
Oilve ostrich b25phw
Raisn b30phw
2 Blue Lindy 
32 poussiere croc Kelly phw
Some kind of pick purple-ish retourn Kelly 
And a beautiful Navy Blue box rigid Kelly with ghw in supermarket basket, it looks vintage and colour is very similar with post 44 -- blue colour- the reference threat


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your parties have a lot more H love compared to mine, you lucky devil, you!
> Nothing wrong with borrowing mom's H bag for the night.



The H love is surely strong!! If you want, I can bring a bunch of gatecrashers and see the camera phones going off for all the spy pics for this thread!! Nah just kidding I cannot bring a bunch of H lovers!! Mwhahaha! Nothing wrong with that, or in my case, borrowing my dad's shoes that he has barely worn!  

No sightings I'm afraid for today from me (stuck inside my room doing all my assignments due next week!!)


----------



## christymarie340

Had a surprise sighting yesterday: in Newtown, heading into the Gap-a woman with a chic pixie cut carrying a brown GM evelyne.


----------



## audreylita

Not 100% accurate for this thread but thought it would bring a chuckle.

My husband, who works in television, was in the elevator of a major New York station with a local newscaster.   He noticed her bag and knew right away it was not a real birkin but was polite and asked if she was carrying a birkin.  She exclaimed loudly and said, 'OMG no, I could never afford one of them!"


----------



## Millicat

I'm impressed, you've got an exceptional man there Audreylita  
And how sweet yet mischievous of him to say that 
Now, does he have a brother ?


----------



## meazar

christymarie340 said:


> Had a surprise sighting yesterday: in Newtown, heading into the Gap-a woman with a chic pixie cut carrying a brown GM evelyne.



CT or PA?


----------



## christymarie340

meazar said:


> CT or PA?


 
PA


----------



## meazar

Oh my gosh Christy, I didn't even look at the poster's name! So silly, of course I know you're my neighbor! Wasn't me,tho!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Not 100% accurate for this thread but thought it would bring a chuckle.
> 
> My husband, who works in television, was in the elevator of a major New York station with a local newscaster.   He noticed her bag and knew right away it was not a real birkin but was polite and asked if she was carrying a birkin.  She exclaimed loudly and said, 'OMG no, I could never afford one of them!"



Your DH is truly a man with an acute sense of style and humor.
Lucky woman, you are, *audreylita*!


----------



## meazar

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Your DH is truly a man with an acute sense of style and humor.
> Lucky woman, you are, *audreylita*!



Agree!!!


----------



## christymarie340

meazar said:


> Oh my gosh Christy, I didn't even look at the poster's name! So silly, of course I know you're my neighbor! Wasn't me,tho!



Oh, I was hoping it might have been you!!! I hope one of these days we get to bump into each other


----------



## LadyCupid

Tricolor front orange, side lagoon?? And back Sth yellow..in Paris queueing outside LV


----------



## chkpfbeliever

yodaling1 said:


> Tricolor front orange, side lagoon?? And back Sth yellow..in Paris queueing outside LV



My friend, you're in Paris !!! Hope to see your loot soon from the mothership !!!  safe travels.


----------



## purselover888

yodaling1 said:


> Tricolor front orange, side lagoon?? And back Sth yellow..in Paris queueing outside LV



That's a cute bag.  But I am also more excited that you are in Paris


----------



## Piggyme

Sighted at ion mall, Singapore


----------



## expatliz

Just stumbled upon this thread, so much fun to see al the sightings (especially the ones in Singapore). This morning at 10am at the cashier at the supermarket in Tanglin mall I was standing next to a woman carrying a black croc birkin and a amazing diamond pave Cartier panthere bracelet. Couldn't take a pic, but I felt seriously underdressed.. I need to upgrade my grocery shopping outfits.


----------



## audreylita

There were so many birkins in Bergdorfs yesterday that I lost count.

Of particular interest was a tri-color 30 cm birkin spotted in Leather Spa.  Couldn't see the back clearly although it appeared to be dark, but the front and sides were a deep pink and the handles and strap were a bright lime green.  Sorry but I don't really know all the colors that well.


----------



## Halothane

Just saw a daughter picking up her mother &#65288;probably from private ward) with her brown shiny croc birkin 30 with phw. I was so excited as I seldom see birkin inside hospital apart from my own collections!


----------



## KW1

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2162471
> View attachment 2162472
> 
> Sighted at ion mall, Singapore



Lol about the wedgie of the lady in front of the beautiful Hermes.  :-P. embarrassing!


----------



## audreylita

KW1 said:


> Lol about the wedgie of the lady in front of the beautiful Hermes.  :-P. embarrassing!


----------



## meazar

Chanel store in Soho today... More H than Chanel! 32K (graphite? Etain?), 30 B croc and me with my B... All in the shoe department! No secret signs tho.


----------



## Millicat

KW1 said:


> Lol about the wedgie of the lady in front of the beautiful Hermes.  :-P. embarrassing!





audreylita said:


>



Agreed, that can_*not*_ be comfortable. Makes me squirm just lookin' at it.


----------



## audreylita

A narrow white clic clac with gold hardware.  High atop a mountain in Warwick, N.Y. at a gay wedding.


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> A narrow white clic clac with gold hardware.  High atop a mountain in Warwick, N.Y. at a gay wedding.



_Just those two words_ immediately bring to mind the scene in S&TC where Carrie and Big have just arrived at Stanford and Anthony's wwedding 

Then later, that brilliant sentence - Carrie to Stanford "You have swans"

Love, love, love that film.


----------



## xxDxx

From Paris with love


----------



## xxDxx

Paris


----------



## xxDxx

Love the colour


----------



## chkpfbeliever

WOW, all those exotics in Paris !!  Thanks for the eye candies


----------



## etoupebirkin

Love the Paris pics. Thanks for showing!!!


----------



## KW1

Millicat said:


> _Just those two words_ immediately bring to mind the scene in S&TC where Carrie and Big have just arrived at Stanford and Anthony's wwedding
> 
> Then later, that brilliant sentence - Carrie to Stanford "You have swans"
> 
> Love, love, love that film.



Ah yes, that was wonderful!


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> _Just those two words_ immediately bring to mind the scene in S&TC where Carrie and Big have just arrived at Stanford and Anthony's wwedding
> 
> Then later, that brilliant sentence - Carrie to Stanford "You have swans"
> 
> Love, love, love that film.



This was actually two of my lady friends tying the knot after 28 years.


----------



## Millicat

Still a lovely occasion, Audreylita


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> Love the Paris pics. Thanks for showing!!!



Love the Paris pics, too!


----------



## Aficionada

xxDxx said:


> Love the colour



This color is stunning! Thanks for the pic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xxDxx said:


> Paris




Beautiful in Paris!


----------



## rocket06

xxDxx said:


> Love the colour



Beautiful colour if bag n outfit... thanks for sharing!


----------



## afsweet

Today at Sloane Square, London


----------



## Dark Ennui

Was this anyone from TPF?  
Dark blue ? GHW 35? K at the Madison Ave Louboutin Boutique Thursday May 9 at around 4:15


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Just saw a H sighting I mean seconds ago.... Saw a guy walk by me with a CDC Gold with GHW. In the Silent Zone of the Uni Library


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Just saw a H sighting I mean seconds ago.... Saw a guy walk by me with a CDC Gold with GHW. In the Silent Zone of the Uni Library



No way!


----------



## plumtree

sorry the picture is blurred but this was lovely- Chanel jacket and box Whitebus in action.


----------



## audreylita

35 cm capucine birkin.  

At the register in Uniqlo in Manhattan at 5th and 53rd.


----------



## kenzibray

I saw my first Hermes in real life yesterday at Saks in Cincinnati in the shoe dept.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kenzibray said:


> I saw my first Hermes in real life yesterday at Saks in Cincinnati in the shoe dept.



Congrats, *kenzibray*! What was it?


----------



## kenzibray

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Congrats, *kenzibray*! What was it?



I think it was a birkin. Honestly I don't know that much about Hermes other than I just lurk over here now & then for some eye candy  

I just had to come tell someone because I was kind of excited. I kind of felt like I was seeing a celebrity! 

Out here in the Midwest it's rare to see any upscale designers. It's a highly saturated Coach and an occasional MK market out here. I see an occasional LV but never anything more than that.


----------



## lucywife

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2176430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the picture is blurred but this was lovely- Chanel jacket and box Whitebus in action.


Pretty shoes too.


----------



## Koga

Well groomed girl sitting next to me on the subway in Tokyo this morning. She had a 28cm Epsom GH retourne Kelly. The Kelly bag and Picotin are getting more popular than the Birkin these days. At least in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Millicat

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2176430
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry the picture is blurred but this was lovely- Chanel jacket and box Whitebus in action.



Very chic, i've rarely seen the Whitebus on this thread.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> No way!



Yes way!! It was unmistakeable (unless they were the cheap Target knock offs)... Any H sightings for you?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yes way!! It was unmistakeable (unless they were the cheap Target knock offs)... Any H sightings for you?



None  unless I look in my own closet!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> None  unless I look in my own closet!



Aww!! Just look harder! It is like playing Where's Wally (H edition)!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Aww!! Just look harder! It is like playing Where's Wally (H edition)!!



Haha, you are right. I am off to the salon so I am going to be more observant this morning!


----------



## nguyenp

Spotted: 3 Birkins : 35 Black PHW, 25 Etoupe PHW, Orange 35 GHW in Chanel, QLD, AUS


----------



## Notorious Pink

I nearly fell out of my seat at dinner last night! A rare sighting, indeed:

Kelly Pochette in OMBRÉ LIZARD, phw. At Il Mulino, Manhasset.


----------



## gymangel812

kenzibray said:


> I think it was a birkin. Honestly I don't know that much about Hermes other than I just lurk over here now & then for some eye candy
> 
> I just had to come tell someone because I was kind of excited. I kind of felt like I was seeing a celebrity!
> 
> Out here in the Midwest it's rare to see any upscale designers. It's a highly saturated Coach and an occasional MK market out here. I see an occasional LV but never anything more than that.


i know how you feel. i live in ohio where it is also a sea of coach pretty much. i get so excited when i see a birkin (only have seen 3). my sisters ever try to spot them lol i saw a black togo b25 and was going to take a spy shot of it but my bf thought i was crazy lol so i didn't.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

gymangel812 said:


> i know how you feel. i live in ohio where it is also a sea of coach pretty much. i get so excited when i see a birkin (only have seen 3). my sisters ever try to spot them lol i saw a black togo b25 and was going to take a spy shot of it but my bf thought i was crazy lol so i didn't.



When I am in NYC, I see Bs and Ks everywhere, but out here in the suburbs ~ they are nowhere to be seen. Although, I did spy a B on a woman walking down the our quiet street on the way to pick up her child at a private school nearby.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VigeeLeBrun said:


> When I am in NYC, I see Bs and Ks everywhere, but out here in the suburbs ~ they are nowhere to be seen. Although, I did spy a B on a woman walking down the our quiet street on the way to pick up her child at a private school nearby.



Hm. I'm in the suburbs, too, but I see plenty here.


----------



## tnw

Today in Del Mar, CA, a beautiful older Bolide. From what I could tell it was a 35 Blue France with gold hardware. Courchevel perhaps?


----------



## Sweetyqbk




----------



## chkpfbeliever

Nothing makes us turn unless it is Hermes.  Saw a beautiful Asian lady with her mom and daughter on Mither's day at Neiman Marcus. She had a very bright color Bolide 31 and I think it may be either Capucine or Geranium. Only saw it is Rouge Casque before and this one has a bit of an orange tone.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

gymangel812 said:


> i know how you feel. i live in ohio where it is also a sea of coach pretty much. i get so excited when i see a birkin (only have seen 3). my sisters ever try to spot them lol i saw a black togo b25 and was going to take a spy shot of it but my bf thought i was crazy lol so i didn't.



Same here in Seattle! Only spot H bags in suburb Bellevue and mostly at the Bravern where H is.  Still excited though. Did spot a lady with a Blue Lin Bolide at the Swan Lake ballet 3 weeks ago. Must say that I was distracted afterwards.  It is such a nice color for the Spring/Summer season.


----------



## -blank

Selfridges, London.
Black B35 in Christian Louboutin
Gold B35 & a blue croc ( forgot the size and unsure about the colour ) outside the main entrance


----------



## hermes_lemming

Lol, these sneaky pap shots scare the bejesus out of me.


----------



## Julide

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol, these sneaky pap shots scare the bejesus out of me.



I know!! Out buying a three way mirror now!!!


----------



## martiniandlace

Julide said:


> I know!! Out buying a three way mirror now!!!



...I have one!!. I must now remember to use it always!!!. ALWAYS!!. 
I must always leave home imagining that a TPF'r is lurking somewhere......waiting to take a sneaky pap shot.


----------



## Julide

martiniandlace said:


> ...I have one!!. I must now remember to use it always!!!. ALWAYS!!.
> I must always leave home imagining that a TPF'r is lurking somewhere......waiting to take a sneaky pap shot.



It is bound to happen one day...be prepared!!!Or if you know your going to have a bad day, wear another brand other than H!!


----------



## luckylove

martiniandlace said:


> ...I have one!!. I must now remember to use it always!!!. ALWAYS!!.
> I must always leave home imagining that a TPF'r is lurking somewhere......waiting to take a sneaky pap shot.



Oh dear,  this is truly a scary thought!  Some days, I am far from effortlessly chic.... I would hate to be caught on one of those days...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermes_lemming said:


> Lol, these sneaky pap shots scare the bejesus out of me.



Haha, exactly my thoughts.


----------



## lulilu

luckylove said:


> Oh dear,  this is truly a scary thought!  Some days, I am far from effortlessly chic.... I would hate to be caught on one of those days...



I long for days of being effortlessly chic.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> I long for days of being effortlessly chic.



I trust that you are quite chic! I find as we age, less is more anyway. Simple silhouettes, classic shapes and minimal make up and a gorgeous H bag!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Chocolate Lindy on the bus today


----------



## Julide

Dark Ennui said:


> Chocolate Lindy on the bus today



My twin!!!! She looks fab!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Julide said:


> My twin!!!! She looks fab!!



It was funny, we rode right past Hermes and I kept watching for any reaction from her.


----------



## Julide

Dark Ennui said:


> It was funny, we rode right past Hermes and I kept watching for any reaction from her.



:lolots:If it was me I would have hopped out at H!!!


----------



## audreylita

Dark Ennui said:


> It was funny, we rode right past Hermes and I kept watching for any reaction from her.



I would have had my nose pressed up against the window like a 5 year old.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> I would have had my nose pressed up against the window like a 5 year old.


----------



## Purse snob

Julide said:


> It is bound to happen one day...be prepared!!!Or if you know your going to have a bad day, wear another brand other than H!!




Then you might appear in LV or Chanel or a Balenciaga sighting. Beware paparazzi!


----------



## audreylita

30 cm black birkin

Vanya and Sonia and Masha and Spike.
At The Golden Theatre.


----------



## Julide

Purse snob said:


> Then you might appear in LV or Chanel or a Balenciaga sighting. Beware paparazzi!



Will now only use my pockets in an event of a bad wardrobe day!!


----------



## tammywks

Date: 17th May
Venue: Harbour City, HK

Saw many H bags, such as Lindy, Kelly, Birkin and Victoria, in an hour, when I was wandering around the shopping mall. 

This Lindy 26 Menthe is so eye-catching.


----------



## luckylove

tammywks said:


> Date: 17th May
> Venue: Harbour City, HK
> 
> Saw many H bags, such as Lindy, Kelly, Birkin and Victoria, in an hour, when I was wandering around the shopping mall.
> 
> This Lindy 26 Menthe is so eye-catching.



Loving that Lindy!


----------



## tammywks

Date: 18th May
Venue: Hysan Place, HK

Lindy 34 BE


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous crevette 35K in Hong Kong last week.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> Gorgeous crevette 35K in Hong Kong last week.



Gorgeous pic of that crevette K35 ~ a beautiful H bag.


----------



## Aficionada

34 gold Jypsiere and a blue jean JPG Birkin at Louis Vuitton Fashion Valley today. Both women were beautiful and dressed casually.


----------



## CookyMonster

At yesterday's hermes sports event, Les Jeux d'Hermes.
I was surprised there were no kellys, instead lindys (orange, bleu hydra, bougainvillea), a kiwi constance, a rubis tpm evelyne, a rouge h so kelly and garden partys ruled the day. I carried my bdp so kelly26 (bottom pic)


----------



## luckylove

Great pics, Cookymonster!  Thanks for sharing!  Today at Italian bistro: chic older woman with a white so kelly... Looked beautiful but she appeared terribly bothered and unhappy.  Later this evening saw gorgeous H shawl at Capital grille!  I have been on the hunt for this one myself and was really excited to see someone wearing it as I rarely see this one IRL!


----------



## Millicat

CookyMonster said:


> At yesterday's hermes sports event, Les Jeux d'Hermes.
> I was surprised there were no kellys, instead lindys (orange, bleu hydra, bougainvillea), a kiwi constance, a rubis tpm evelyne, a rouge h so kelly and garden partys ruled the day. I carried my bdp so kelly26 (bottom pic)



It is so refreshing to see these styles, the Birkin is perhaps a tad overdone ....... ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

^ I like the exotic B with twillys


----------



## CookyMonster

Millicat said:


> It is so refreshing to see these styles, the Birkin is perhaps a tad overdone ....... ?



Overdone?


----------



## Millicat

Just my opinion !


----------



## CookyMonster

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ I like the exotic B with twillys



Yes & luckily it wasn't a shiny croc in daytime :o


----------



## CookyMonster

Millicat said:


> Just my opinion !



I probably know what you mean - Asians have the tendency to decorate their bags whereas the Europeans prefer theirs au natural  There were some comments on this as well somewhere in this forum


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CookyMonster said:


> Yes & luckily it wasn't a shiny croc in daytime :o



So true!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

CookyMonster said:


> Yes & luckily it wasn't a shiny croc in daytime :o





VigeeLeBrun said:


> So true!



Do you mean you think it looks bad to carry any shiny croc bag in the daytime?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Do you mean you think it looks bad to carry any shiny croc bag in the daytime?



I like most lisse croc/gator bags at almost time of day or night, but it depends on the color, right? BTW, you can't be too over the top for me because I have an H SO that is coming in soon with RC with white stitching and bleu indigo interior which would make some H purists cringe. I think of her as my little red ferrari.


----------



## CookyMonster

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Do you mean you think it looks bad to carry any shiny croc bag in the daytime?


 
It depends on the occasion & place IMHO - shiny croc bag will look so right in Madison Avenue/Harrods. But carrying one to a sports day (even hermes') will appear like one is trying too hard - it's like wearing stilettos for a basketball :giggles:


----------



## audreylita

I use any bag any time of day as the mood fits.  If I want to use my most expensive croc to go to the grocery store I will.  I could care less what anyone thinks.


----------



## prettychic

audreylita said:


> I use any bag any time of day as the mood fits.  If I want to use my most expensive croc to go to the grocery store I will.  I could care less what anyone thinks.



:true:

audreylita is the voice of reason! I agree that I will wear my shiny croc birkin wherever I want, don't care what others think.


----------



## prettychic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ^ I like the exotic B with twillys



me too!


----------



## martiniandlace

audreylita said:


> I use any bag any time of day as the mood fits.  If I want to use my most expensive croc to go to the grocery store I will.  I could care less what anyone thinks.



Yes!!!...and wear a tiara on the same day to same grocery store if I feel like it as well.

If you dont like it and I hurt your eyes and offend your sensibilities, you should consider not looking at me!!!


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> I use any bag any time of day as the mood fits.  If I want to use my most expensive croc to go to the grocery store I will.  I could care less what anyone thinks.



Yes!


----------



## Millicat

martiniandlace said:


> Yes!!!...and wear a tiara on the same day to same grocery store if I feel like it as well.
> 
> If you dont like it and I hurt your eyes and offend your sensibilities, you should consider not looking at me!!!



This post made me smile, i like your style, Martini


----------



## Dark Ennui

martiniandlace said:


> Yes!!!...and wear a tiara on the same day to same grocery store if I feel like it as well.
> 
> If you dont like it and I hurt your eyes and offend your sensibilities, you should consider not looking at me!!!



ROTFL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Dark Ennui said:


> ROTFL



+1, and love following this thread!


----------



## audreylita

If you shop at the Publix in Boca or Palm Beach you'd better well be using your birkin or you may feel under dressed!



(tiara is optional)


----------



## Millicat

Count me in !


----------



## luckylove

audreylita said:


> If you shop at the Publix in Boca or Palm Beach you'd better well be using your birkin or you may feel under dressed!
> 
> 
> 
> (tiara is optional)



Well,  I have to admit,  I save the tiara for trips to Fresh Market and CVS... Publix gets the Birkin only!


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> Well,  I have to admit,  I save the tiara for trips to Fresh Market and CVS... Publix gets the Birkin only!



I shop at Fresh Market...luckylove, if I see a tiara I'm going to make the top-secret H hand signal.


----------



## audreylita

juliet827 said:


> I shop at Fresh Market...luckylove, if I see a tiara I'm going to make the top-secret H hand signal.



What's the hand signal?  

In lieu of knowing I may just have to do the royal wave.


----------



## birkinglover

martiniandlace said:


> Yes!!!...and wear a tiara on the same day to same grocery store if I feel like it as well.
> 
> If you dont like it and I hurt your eyes and offend your sensibilities, you should consider not looking at me!!!



This makes me smile too...


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> What's the hand signal?
> 
> In lieu of knowing I may just have to do the royal wave.



Quite !


----------



## audreylita

audreylita said:


> If you shop at the Publix in Boca or Palm Beach you'd better well be using your birkin or you may feel under dressed!
> 
> 
> 
> (tiara is optional)



Hey, the winning $590 million dollar power ball ticket was sold in a Publix in Florida.  What are the odds!


----------



## Millicat

Awww, Audreylita, Twinkie looks _adorable_ there


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> i shop at fresh market...luckylove, if i see a tiara i'm going to make the top-secret h hand signal.



:d:d


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> Awww, Audreylita, Twinkie looks _adorable_ there


----------



## juliet827

audreylita said:


> What's the hand signal?
> 
> In lieu of knowing I may just have to do the royal wave.



Audreylita, see post 3392 (page 227) - LOL. We were trying to come up with some kind of subtle signal tpf members could give if they think they spot other members in the wild!


----------



## lucywife

juliet827 said:


> Audreylita, see post 3392 (page 227) - LOL. We were trying to come up with some kind of subtle signal tpf members could give if they think they spot other members in the wild!



that is a good idea only if I'm signaling another member and he/she reciprocates, if it's a stranger, let's not embarrass ourselves. No squatting/howling/etc allowed. lol maybe a blink? That could be weird too...


----------



## audreylita

juliet827 said:


> Audreylita, see post 3392 (page 227) - LOL. We were trying to come up with some kind of subtle signal tpf members could give if they think they spot other members in the wild!



I don't remember seeing anything definitive.  Did I miss it?


----------



## juliet827

audreylita said:


> I don't remember seeing anything definitive.  Did I miss it?



It's pretty definitive. LOL. There are some illustrations and pictures. Look on page 227. I mean, I was kidding....kind of.
It's basically just making the American Sign Language sign for H, subtly.

Not sure I would have the guts to do it!! But...it's not unthinkable that some of us will run into each other (and possibly even recognize a member's bag!).


----------



## audreylita

juliet827 said:


> It's pretty definitive. LOL. There are some illustrations and pictures. Look on page 227. I mean, I was kidding....kind of.
> It's basically just making the American Sign Language sign for H, subtly.
> 
> Not sure I would have the guts to do it!! But...it's not unthinkable that some of us will run into each other (and possibly even recognize a member's bag!).



OK, got it!


----------



## Dark Ennui

juliet827 said:


> We were trying to come up with some kind of subtle signal tpf members could give if they think they spot other members in the wild!



So I would be interested to know if anyone has actually tried out the hand signal yet.


----------



## luckylove

Dark Ennui said:


> So I would be interested to know if anyone has actually tried out the hand signal yet.



Yes!  I used it at My boutique, but before this wonderful TPF member could see me,  a lovely SA outed us both to one another!  I have run into a few members unexpectedly and it is always a treat to see them.


----------



## Dark Ennui

luckylove said:


> Yes!  I used it at My boutique, but before this wonderful TPF member could see me,  a lovely SA outed us both to one another!  I have run into a few members unexpectedly and it is always a treat to see them.



That's awesome! lol  How fun.


----------



## Anfang

lucywife said:


> that is a good idea only if I'm signaling another member and he/she reciprocates, if it's a stranger, let's not embarrass ourselves. No squatting/howling/etc allowed. lol maybe a blink? That could be weird too...


----------



## Millicat

luckylove said:


> Yes!  I used it at My boutique, but before this wonderful TPF member could see me,  a lovely SA outed us both to one another!  I have run into a few members unexpectedly and it is always a treat to see them.



How would a shop assistant know who you both were on this forum ??


----------



## audreylita

Millicat said:


> How would a shop assistant know who you both were on this forum ??



Likely because they both told her (or him).  I told my SA years ago and she said she had other clients that were on tpf but she would not have crossed the line to introduce us or even say our names out loud.


----------



## luckylove

audreylita said:


> Likely because they both told her (or him).  I told my SA years ago and she said she had other clients that were on tpf but she would not have crossed the line to introduce us or even say our names out loud.



Actually,  I never told her. It was not my SA who revealed it, but another sweet SA who works with a darling TPF member on this forum. I was pretty surprised that she knew as I tend to prefer to be under the radar.  Another member shared that info with her.  So not quite as anonymous as I used to be, but no worries!  Sometimes it is good to be pushed out of your comfort zone.


----------



## Millicat

Ah, got it, the assistanst are members here, penny's dropped !


----------



## luckylove

Millicat said:


> How would a shop assistant know who you both were on this forum ??



Hi Millicat!  explanation is in post above this. Have you run into any members unexpectedly?  It is always a bit surreal when your real life collides with your cyber world!  Best wishes!


----------



## luckylove

Millicat said:


> Ah, got it, the assistanst are members here, penny's dropped !



Forgive me for the confusion... works with as a Sales professional to client who is a member here.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Black B in Harvey Nichols in London, and it went by to fast to get a pic!


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> Actually,  I never told her. It was not my SA who revealed it, but another sweet SA who works with a darling TPF member on this forum. I was pretty surprised that she knew as I tend to prefer to be under the radar.  Another member shared that info with her.  So not quite as anonymous as I used to be, but no worries!  Sometimes it is good to be pushed out of your comfort zone.



Oh dear! I hope my SA doesn't know my identity here. Not that it would be the worst thing, but I think I'd feel exposed. Yikes.


----------



## lilneko69

Etoupe shoulder B on the security line at JFK Terminal 7. The girl was wearing a leather motorcycle jacket and had 6+ piercings in her ears and nose. I tried to get a pic but the security guard kept looking my way. I guess I was acting too suspicious.


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> Actually,  I never told her. It was not my SA who revealed it, but another sweet SA who works with a darling TPF member on this forum. I was pretty surprised that she knew as I tend to prefer to be under the radar.  Another member shared that info with her.  So not quite as anonymous as I used to be, but no worries!  Sometimes it is good to be pushed out of your comfort zone.



luckylove, do you mind if I ask if this was the Miami Design District store? Hope it's not too personal of a question but just curious if my SA reads here!


----------



## martiniandlace

juliet827 said:


> Oh dear! I hope my SA doesn't know my identity here. Not that it would be the worst thing, but I think I'd feel exposed. Yikes.



Yeah....I completely get that!!. Thats why I feel vulnerable posting any purchases on here. They all know me and would instantly know who I am. Yikes Indeed!!!!:shame:

Might as well use my real name then because a username would be pointless .....


----------



## meazar

I think it is naive to think there are not SAs on here!


----------



## luckylove

juliet827 said:


> luckylove, do you mind if I ask if this was the Miami Design District store? Hope it's not too personal of a question but just curious if my SA reads here!



No,  my friend.  Not that boutique.  The only way an SA will know your identity on here is if you tell them or another member who you meet up with tells them.  And yes,  as Martiniandlace mentioned,  if you post unique purchases, they might recognize you.


----------



## juliet827

luckylove said:


> No,  my friend.  Not that boutique.  The only way an SA will know your identity on here is if you tell them or another member who you meet up with tells them.  And yes,  as Martiniandlace mentioned,  if you post unique purchases, they might recognize you.



Thank you, luckylove
I guess maybe my lengthy reveals of bright pink bags might give me away....
Oh well, so be it! I'm sure all the SA's read here now and again.


----------



## nguyenp

SO is convinced that he saw THE Hermes Leica on a tourist-sy customer in a H store last week!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

meazar said:


> I think it is naive to think there are not SAs on here!



Oh yeah there are actually a lot of SAs here (especially the LV forums, they actually get more accurate information here and ILVoeLV than the SMs or the Corps. themselves) 



juliet827 said:


> Thank you, luckylove
> I guess maybe my lengthy reveals of bright pink bags might give me away....
> Oh well, so be it! I'm sure all the SA's read here now and again.



Hahhahaha LOL!!! Lots of pink bags, yeah you will be remembered!

Guessing if someone here has a Himalaya Croc Birkin w/ Diamond hardware and posted a reveal on here.... Well I would be able to spot it miles away!! I highly suspect that the SAs will definitely know who you are!


----------



## hsiaomee

Shoes department in Selfridges, London


----------



## hsiaomee

Near Marylebone High Street, London


----------



## nguyenp

Gorgeous 30B Orange GHW with breloque charm spotted on a gorgeous petit blonde girl in Queen St Mall, Oz.


----------



## Julide

hsiaomee said:


> Near Marylebone High Street, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193821



This is such a great, mom outfit!!! Picking up the kiddos, running errands, casual, comfy and soooo


----------



## catsinthebag

I know posting an H sighting in an H store may be lame, but yesterday in my local boutique, I ended up checking out next to another customer who looked like a longtime H aficionado. Middle-aged woman buying a scarf as a gift, and on the counter, she had propped her very well loved and well used barenia/toile Kelly. I think it was a 28. The handle was very dark from being used for years and years. It was so beautiful, in part because it was clearly used as it was meant to be. I nudged DH and said, That's a Kelly (he's still learning), and he said, That's a very elegant bag.

Shoot. I thought I had talked myself out of wanting a Kelly, and now I'm a goner again!


----------



## Millicat

hsiaomee said:


> Shoes department in Selfridges, London
> 
> View attachment 2193817





hsiaomee said:


> Near Marylebone High Street, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193821



Great, very well spotted, hsiaomee


----------



## alterego

Today I spotted an authentic 25cm Ciel Togo Birkin with gold hardware at the Waterways post office in Aventura. I was carrying my BB as well. We glanced at each others but didn't say a word.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hsiaomee said:


> Near Marylebone High Street, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193821



I love this photo.  Perfect bag for the occassion.


----------



## Carnel

I spotted one in the subway on Friday but couldn't take a pic for its owner was sitting too close to me! It was a gorgeous Birkin, looked almost new


----------



## lucywife

Saw one of our TPF-ers walking towards Saks a while ago. I recognized her by the bag she was carrying


----------



## peggioka

wow, you must have really good memory or the bag is so unique!



lucywife said:


> Saw one of our TPF-ers walking towards Saks a while ago. I recognized her by the bag she was carrying


----------



## peggioka

Love the pictures - B is used as an errand bag, so naturally ...



hsiaomee said:


> Near Marylebone High Street, London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2193821


----------



## audreylita

alterego said:


> Today I spotted an authentic 25cm Ciel Togo Birkin with gold hardware at the Waterways post office in Aventura. I was carrying my BB as well. We glanced at each others but didn't say a word.



Ah, visions of the Unicorn Village.


----------



## lynne_ross

catsinthebag said:


> I know posting an H sighting in an H store may be lame, but yesterday in my local boutique, I ended up checking out next to another customer who looked like a longtime H aficionado. Middle-aged woman buying a scarf as a gift, and on the counter, she had propped her very well loved and well used barenia/toile Kelly. I think it was a 28. The handle was very dark from being used for years and years. It was so beautiful, in part because it was clearly used as it was meant to be. I nudged DH and said, That's a Kelly (he's still learning), and he said, That's a very elegant bag.
> 
> Shoot. I thought I had talked myself out of wanting a Kelly, and now I'm a goner again!



I believe I saw this same woman walking through the Boston Commons last week after work with a well loved 28 toile Kelly and a small orange H shopping bag.  She looked so elegant.


----------



## meazar

Today on the eastern shore of Maryland,a B in rouge H? at Masons in Easton. First H ever seen on the Eastern Shore!


----------



## modeling4LV

Black togo B35 with GHW in Nordstrom's at Cherry Creek Mall in Denver Colorado! It was gorgeous!


----------



## Piggyme

All in a day in the heart of Orchard road... Eye feasting day!!!


----------



## Dark Ennui

Saw a black? box kelly with amazon strap at Neiman Marcus at The Westchester... 

I've seen a Lindy once there before but didn't get a close look.


----------



## Millicat

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2196983
> View attachment 2196984
> View attachment 2196985
> 
> All in a day in the heart of Orchard road... Eye feasting day!!!



Great shots !
The 2nd and 3rd picture - both bags look huge, what size would they be ?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Lots of Bs and Ks in Paris, too many to go in to detail at Le Bristol Hotel and FSH. All sizes and colors!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lots of Bs and Ks in Paris, too many to go in to detail at Le Bristol Hotel and FSH. All sizes and colors!



I was just talking to a friend about wonderful it is to be in Paris!! Loads of Birkins and Kelly's and all types of H bags. Makes me feel normal for having so many, when I am there!!Enjoy your holiday Vigee!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> I was just talking to a friend about wonderful it is to be in Paris!! Loads of Birkins and Kelly's and all types of H bags. Makes me feel normal for having so many, when I am there!!Enjoy your holiday Vigee!!



Thanks so much, *Julide*.  We have moved on to Lucerne, Switzerland where I previously lived. We had dinner last night with my BFF and family. She has an orange B35 PHW, but that hardly can be considered a wildlife sighting! Must stop in H here and see the inventory and look at new colors. Very relaxed atmosphere.


----------



## Piggyme

Millicat said:


> Great shots !
> The 2nd and 3rd picture - both bags look huge, what size would they be ?



I believe the K on 2nd picture is 35 and the gal is very young! The 3rd Picture of B35, but she didn't pull the strap properly, is etoupe ghw, very beautiful!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Thanks so much, *Julide*.  We have moved on to Lucerne, Switzerland where I previously lived. We had dinner last night with my BFF and family. She has an orange B35 PHW, but that hardly can be considered a wildlife sighting! Must stop in H here and see the inventory and look at new colors. Very relaxed atmosphere.



You are most welcome Vigee!!I have never been to Lucerne, I would love to see pics if you ever have an H in action shot!!Enjoy the rest of your trip!!


----------



## Millicat

Piggyme said:


> I believe the K on 2nd picture is 35 and the gal is very young! The 3rd Picture of B35, but she didn't pull the strap properly, is etoupe ghw, very beautiful!



Great, Piggme, that puts them into perspective for me.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> You are most welcome Vigee!!I have never been to Lucerne, I would love to see pics if you ever have an H in action shot!!Enjoy the rest of your trip!!



*Julide*, will definitely take an H action shot in Lucerne. It is a beautiful town and the views are gorgeous of the mountains and lake.


----------



## Piggyme

Millicat said:


> Great, Piggme, that puts them into perspective for me.


----------



## martiniandlace

Beautiful dark haired lady with gold birkin GHW stepping out of her white Bentley convertible on Davie St in Vancouver on Friday evening. If you are reading this, you looked wonderfully casual and smashing!!


----------



## audreylita

A lovely 35 cm black shiny croc birkin with GHW in Chanel on 57th Street in Manhattan.  That was obviously being paraded back and forth in front of my nose.


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> A lovely 35 cm black shiny croc birkin with GHW in Chanel on 57th Street in Manhattan.  That was obviously being paraded back and forth in front of my nose.



Really? How could you tell?I've had similar happen to me and I feel terrible for the bag...


----------



## audreylita

Julide said:


> Really? How could you tell?I've had similar happen to me and I feel terrible for the bag...



Yes, the poor bag!  Being paraded around when it just wanted to be left alone.  Seriously, she obviously saw my orange Hermes shopping bag and possibly my victoria elan and cape cod watch, I was on the run and really preferred under the radar H yesterday.  

It's times like this that I think, 'if you only knew'.


----------



## Julide

audreylita said:


> Yes, the poor bag!  Being paraded around when it just wanted to be left alone.  Seriously, she obviously saw my orange Hermes shopping bag and possibly my victoria elan and cape cod watch, I was on the run and really preferred under the radar H yesterday.
> 
> It's times like this that I think, 'if you only knew'.



I agree, it's usually the one not showing off, that has something to show!


----------



## plumtree

gorgeous outfit and B in Central, Hong Kong, yesterday.


----------



## lilneko69

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2209321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous outfit and B in Central, Hong Kong, yesterday.



Ooooo love the color of the outfit!! Great catch!


----------



## juliet827

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2209321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous outfit and B in Central, Hong Kong, yesterday.



LOVE the top - gorgeous.


----------



## Julide

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2209321
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous outfit and B in Central, Hong Kong, yesterday.



Beautiful!!!!


----------



## plumtree

She was really well put together! I realise my photo wasn't the clearest but you can just about see that the bag looked like a dark green or grey matte croc. I couldn't get closer to have a good look without being too stalkery-creepy!:ninja:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> She was really well put together! I realise my photo wasn't the clearest but you can just about see that the bag looked like a dark green or grey matte croc. I couldn't get closer to have a good look without being too stalkery-creepy!:ninja:



*plumtree*, that's a great pic! Absolutely love her outfit, the color is TDF!


----------



## littleblackbag

A beautiful (possibly taupe) clemence Birkin and a gorgeous( I think) Gold epsom Kelly in Liberty today. Also saw a Lindy on the streets of London.


----------



## Dark Ennui

Black GHW Birkin (35?) at the Westchester Mall Nordstrom saturday. Friend had a Chanel mini chain around messenger.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Madison ave yesterday


----------



## newmommy_va

Wow!! I love the whole look!!  Fabulous bag & bling, too. 



hermesdaisuki said:


> Madison ave yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226331


----------



## hermesdaisuki

newmommy_va said:


> Wow!! I love the whole look!!  Fabulous bag & bling, too.



I was pretty impressed by how fast i can snap a shot!!! lol...that amethyst croc b is stunningly beautiful that I had to take a photo of her in action!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesdaisuki said:


> I was pretty impressed by how fast i can snap a shot!!! lol...that amethyst croc b is stunningly beautiful that I had to take a photo of her in action!



Great action shot of that  amethyst croc B and VCA. Gorgeous!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great action shot of that  amethyst croc B and VCA. Gorgeous!



Hehe you are so sweet, darling!!


----------



## cr1stalangel

hermesdaisuki said:


> Madison ave yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2226331



This is an awesome shot Hermesdaisuki! I so wish I have the guts to do this IRL. lol
Well done you.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

cr1stalangel said:


> This is an awesome shot Hermesdaisuki! I so wish I have the guts to do this IRL. lol
> Well done you.



lol...thanks hon!!


----------



## loves

singapore, mount elizabeth hospital, jaune d'or 30b, can't see hw. looks like togo.


----------



## ScubaHound

Two bag sightings in two weeks:
Last week, in the waiting area of the Global Entry office at SFO, a shiny black croc Constance.
Today, in the elevator of my office building in Oakland, a B35 that looked like Rouge H Togo.


----------



## Dark Ennui

White 30 Birkin at Neiman Marcus in The Westchester Mall.


----------



## audreylita

Black 30 cm birkin at Neiman Marcus in Boca.


----------



## livethelake

Frederic Fekkai SoHo - slouchy white clemence 35 birkin PH.

made me want one.........


----------



## bababebi

Ohhh goodness, why dont I have the courage to buy a white H bag? I totally hear you, sounds so cool!


----------



## Koga

Azabu Juban, Tokyo: Older lady dressed in a beautiful kimono, lace gloves and umbrealla wearing a black B25 togo PH. A couple of minutes later another lady passed by us wearing a miel croc B25 PH.


----------



## chicinthecity777

London Bond street H boutique, a 35 sellier miel shiny croc Kelly was taken in for repair, apparently water poured on half of the bag and 1/3 of the front and back panel has completely lost its shine. And the back panel has been deformed to be an uneven surface. Craftswoman was not in and nobody knew what or if anything can be done to rescue this disaster...


----------



## afsweet

Harrods 2 days ago: in the children's section there was a a woman in an abaya, and she was carrying an amazing croc birkin in an emerald green color (forgive my lack of knowledge with H colors). I noticed it right away because the color popped against her all black garment. I typically don't like the look of croc, but this bag was jaw dropping! Also spotted an orange herbag at the pizzeria but nothing else as spectacular as the B.

Yesterday at Westfield London: young woman dining at Fire & Stone with a 30cm black B with PHW resting on the table.


----------



## livethelake

bababebi said:


> Ohhh goodness, why dont I have the courage to buy a white H bag? I totally hear you, sounds so cool!



baba - it was so cool.........it was well used but not grungy.  Perfect slouch.  Just hanging our casually on top of the cutting station.......


----------



## luckylove

livethelake said:


> baba - it was so cool.........it was well used but not grungy.  Perfect slouch.  Just hanging our casually on top of the cutting station.......



Oh my, I would be soooo nervous to have a WHITE birkin in a hair salon...  All that hair dye and chemicals!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> London Bond street H boutique, a 35 sellier miel shiny croc Kelly was taken in for repair, apparently water poured on half of the bag and 1/3 of the front and back panel has completely lost its shine. And the back panel has been deformed to be an uneven surface. Craftswoman was not in and nobody knew what or if anything can be done to rescue this disaster...



gosh..poor kelly and poor lady...!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bababebi said:


> Ohhh goodness, why dont I have the courage to buy a white H bag? I totally hear you, sounds so cool!



I am getting the courage, think that a white B will rock during the summer months. Have few other colors to go before I get to it!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> London Bond street H boutique, a 35 sellier miel shiny croc Kelly was taken in for repair, apparently water poured on half of the bag and 1/3 of the front and back panel has completely lost its shine. And the back panel has been deformed to be an uneven surface. Craftswoman was not in and nobody knew what or if anything can be done to rescue this disaster...



Yes, poor bag and I would like to know how this happened!


----------



## blythediva

Taken outside of Pacific Centre in Vancouver, Canada this afternoon
Sorry for the blurry pics as I was so scared of being caught taking these spy pics!


----------



## martiniandlace

blythediva said:


> Taken outside of Pacific Centre in Vancouver, Canada this afternoon
> Sorry for the blurry pics as I was so scared of being caught taking these spy pics!




Great Spy picture! Vancouver looks very nice....
I see at least 3 or 4 or 5 or 10  (depending on the occassion)  Birkins /Kellys /Jypsieres/Constances etc. everytime I am in the area....


----------



## perlerare

Monte Carlo , Cafe de Paris : A B30 Arlequin with Ultra Violet Front. Lovely !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

blythediva said:


> Taken outside of Pacific Centre in Vancouver, Canada this afternoon
> Sorry for the blurry pics as I was so scared of being caught taking these spy pics!



Good shot !!


----------



## lulilu

That arlequin kelly is my UG.


----------



## livethelake

NYC very chic woman wearing Jimmy Choo sparkly flats carrying an etoupe shoulder birkin. She looked fabulous!,


----------



## Hermezzy

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lots of Bs and Ks in Paris, too many to go in to detail at Le Bristol Hotel and FSH. All sizes and colors!


Oh I hope your Europe trip was a safe and delightful one, my friend!


----------



## audreylita

35 cm black kelly with the beige felt piece on the front of the bag.  

On Park Avenue in the 80's.  

Just when you think you've seen everything.


----------



## martiniandlace

audreylita said:


> 35 cm black kelly with the beige felt piece on the front of the bag.
> 
> On Park Avenue in the 80's.
> 
> Just when you think you've seen everything.



Okay!!! I just had a laughing/coughing ft..  :lolots:That picture would have been Priceless!!.


----------



## sabgianna

In Nice Last week passing by while I was having lunch:
30 B Etoupe shw 
35 B Black Ghw
35 B Black shw

Spotted on the way back to the hotel:
31 Bolide barenia and canvas
40 B White shw

Still have to learn how to pull out my phone quick enough to shoot pics


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Great spy pic!! This shows that guys can pull off the Kelly!! Even Multicolored ones!! Great shot!


----------



## thyme

audreylita said:


> 35 cm black kelly with the beige felt piece on the front of the bag.
> 
> On Park Avenue in the 80's.
> 
> Just when you think you've seen everything.



you are kidding me right??? geez...


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> 35 cm black kelly with the beige felt piece on the front of the bag.
> 
> On Park Avenue in the 80's.
> 
> Just when you think you've seen everything.



Would have been a great picture!


----------



## audreylita

martiniandlace said:


> Okay!!! I just had a laughing/coughing ft..  :lolots:That picture would have been Priceless!!.





chincac said:


> you are kidding me right??? geez...





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Would have been a great picture!



I was so fixated on the bag that I didn't even get a good look at the woman.  Too bad I can't put a jump drive in my head to get the image out, it's something I'll never forget.


----------



## audreylita

A lovely 37 cm bright yellow bolide.

85th and Third, upper east side.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> 35 cm black kelly with the beige felt piece on the front of the bag.
> 
> On Park Avenue in the 80's.
> 
> Just when you think you've seen everything.



No WAY!!! But I believe it. 
Only in New York!!!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> 35 cm black kelly with the beige felt piece on the front of the bag.
> 
> On Park Avenue in the 80's.
> 
> Just when you think you've seen everything.



Hilarious!!  

Saw a kiwi candy 30 at Waldbaum parking lot in East Hampton!!


----------



## BalLVLover

I saw an orange Lindy in one on the last places I would expect to...the tiny hardware store in Jamaica Beach, a small town on Galveston Island, Texas.


----------



## DeltaDox

BalLVLover said:


> I saw an orange Lindy in one on the last places I would expect to...the tiny hardware store in Jamaica Beach, a small town on Galveston Island, Texas.



Haha Jamaica Beach!?  Love it!!  My family has a place in Jamaica Beach and I totally agree - last place I'd expect to spot an H (let alone a Lindy!). Too funny!  Guess I'll have to start looking harder


----------



## arlv8500

Hi ladies, this is my first post in the Hermes thread.  I have been admiring everyone's H goodies. 

Today, I saw a gorgeous B35 Capucine (I think) on Regent St. near Piccadilly Circus.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Lovely 31 Etoupe Bolide at Crystals in Vegas today.


----------



## tammywks

Just saw a sporty lady wearing a gorgeous Lindy 34 Jaune Clemence GHW at Pacific Place in Admiralty, Hong Kong.


----------



## afsweet

Saw so many in Paris but the most memorable ones were:

2 croc B30 at FSH- 1 was black and the other was a light grey color
Tri color B also at FSH on a very young Asian girl- she was being offered a croc Kelly with diamond HW, but I don't think she bought it
B club in Mykonos- saw this woman on 2 different days at the H sale. I wonder if she went every single day. Both days, she was buying a lot. 
B35 in etoupe on an older woman on my flight from CDG to LHR. I was carrying a large H shopping with goodies in it because it wouldn't fit in the luggage, and she was so curious that she leaned over the airplane seats to look into the bag  
B35 in purple (brighter than raisin) on a Russian lady at FSH. Her and her friends were arguing with the SA when he said he needed her passport for her purchase.


----------



## sydgirl

Black birkin with orange twillys wrapped around the handles, corner king & castlereagh st Sydney


----------



## arlv8500

Saw an etoupe lindy 30 in the 2nd floor Chanel section.

And an etoupe birkin in swift leather (I think) on old bond street,


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Despite being really sick, a little booster for me is to swing by LV and do some shopping!!! Anyways, I spotted:

- 35cm Etoupe Birkin w/PHW
- 32cm Black Box Kelly w/GHW (had a good chat with the lovely lady who was carrying the K, at the end of it I was literally wheezing as I was so excited and was about to faint out of exhaustion)
- A small Lindy in a really bright pink color outside of Prada


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> *Despite being really sick,* a little booster for me is to swing by LV and do some shopping!!! Anyways, I spotted:
> 
> - 35cm Etoupe Birkin w/PHW
> - 32cm Black Box Kelly w/GHW (had a good chat with the lovely lady who was carrying the K, at the end of it I was literally wheezing as I was so excited and was about to faint out of exhaustion)
> - A small Lindy in a really bright pink color outside of Prada



Off topic, but hope that you feel better soon, *L.Vuitton.Freak*!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Off topic, but hope that you feel better soon, *L.Vuitton.Freak*!



Thank you Vigee!! TBH, going out was a BAD idea!! Feeling even worse than before!!  Hope you are doing well though!


----------



## plumtree

Gorgeous croc DS on a very elegant older lady. I loved her outfit- simple, timeless but chic.


----------



## starshar

Not really a wildlife sighting. But my friend has a kelly 28? And i didnt know. Today she brought in to class (we went for some upgrading course). And i was so excited, I asked politely if I could take a look and she said yes. Its stamp E, 2001. And she is same age as me, 23 years old this year. So she could have probably buy it from a reseller. No way she would have gotten it when she is 11? Anyway the condition of bag is superb even at an age of 12.


----------



## wekilledcouture

Just saw a gorgeous 25cm sky blue (don't know the h color name) b in Brisbane. Just beautiful! Good to see its not a complete fashion desert.


----------



## Julide

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2248697
> 
> Gorgeous croc DS on a very elegant older lady. I loved her outfit- simple, timeless but chic.



PlumtreeThank you for posting this!! I love this pic!! It's what I aspire to be!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2248697
> 
> Gorgeous croc DS on a very elegant older lady. I loved her outfit- simple, timeless but chic.



What a big DS in croc.  Love her ensemble too !


----------



## Anfang

plumtree said:


> View attachment 2248697
> 
> Gorgeous croc DS on a very elegant older lady. I loved her outfit- simple, timeless but chic.


I agree ! This is a very nice outfit !


----------



## plumtree

Julide said:


> PlumtreeThank you for posting this!! I love this pic!! It's what I aspire to be!!





chkpfbeliever said:


> What a big DS in croc.  Love her ensemble too !





Anfang said:


> I agree ! This is a very nice outfit !



I wish I could have shown her from neck up: chic short hairdo, pearl studs, red lipstick.  Very nice!


----------



## Julide

plumtree said:


> I wish I could have shown her from neck up: chic short hairdo, pearl studs, red lipstick.  Very nice!



She does sound fab!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

plumtree said:


> I wish I could have shown her from neck up: chic short hairdo, pearl studs, red lipstick.  Very nice!



She looks beautiful in the pic, I can only imagine from your full description that she was perfection!


----------



## plumtree

She seemed very "real" too- sitting having a chat with her friend over coffee, laughing, catching up, having a nice time. But elegant in her demeanour, how she carried herself. A real lady,


----------



## gymangel812

gold b30  at momofoku noodle bar in nyc.  also saw a so black b at hermes wall st ( gorgeous!).  other than that not too many h sightings in nyc this weekend.


----------



## DeltaDox

Beautiful black matte croc 40 B w/ PHW at the original Neimans in downtown Dallas today. Tried my best to snap a pic, but the lucky owner got on the elevator too quickly


----------



## DeltaDox

One more to share! Though this one wasn't spotted by me ... DH, who is a total fashion novice, came home today and told me he saw a woman wearing a Clic Clac! And he even called it by its proper name! Not a "Cha Cha" or a "Chiclet" as he's referred to them as in the past, but a Clic Clac!  I know some of you have DHs that are well-versed in all things H, but not my hubs - this was a milestone, haha! Anyway, just got a kick out of his comment and thought I'd share


----------



## audreylita

Red lindy at Chanel in Soho.


----------



## chicinthecity777

DeltaDox said:


> One more to share! Though this one wasn't spotted by me ... DH, who is a total fashion novice, came home today and told me he saw a woman wearing a Clic Clac! And he even called it by its proper name! Not a "Cha Cha" or a "Chiclet" as he's referred to them as in the past, but a Clic Clac!  I know some of you have DHs that are well-versed in all things H, but not my hubs - this was a milestone, haha! Anyway, just got a kick out of his comment and thought I'd share



Sorry to be a bit off topic. But I can relate to this. I was pleasantly shocked when my SO said "clic clac" for the first time a few years back because I don't remember ever told him what it was called. How he picked it up, I don't know. I can only say he has graduated in Hermenology!


----------



## arlv8500

Saw quite a few birkins and Kellys yesterday, but most memorable was a bleu lin Kelly with graffiti Twilly at the manolo section in Harrods; the colours were very summery, it made me smile .

Going on a tangent here but have the London ladies checked out the new louboutin section in Harrods? Beats the one in selfridges by far! AND it wasn't crowded with people.


----------



## lulilu

Gorgeous red evelyne having lunch at the American Girl Place on Friday.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

I was surrounded by Birkins yesterday when travelling back from Nice via Frankfurt to Vienna...

At the Nice airport security check: saw a lady with a white Birkin in front of me in the line. The leather was probably Togo. Funny thing was I had a Chanel WOC and the lady behind me had an LV Vernis Alma, as if there were no non-designer bags in the world haha 

Then in the lounge I sat across another lady with a black Togo Birkin with PHW.

On the flight from Nice to Frankfurt was a lady with an orange Birkin sitting next to my bf. Then I spotted an Etoupe (?) Birkin on my way from the lounge to the gate. However, once we were on the flight to Vienna there were no more Birkins lol


----------



## sydgirl

Westfield Sydney outside BV bi-colour birkin...looked like etain and iris! Really nice colour combo!
Spy pic


----------



## wekilledcouture

25cm black Togo b with phw walking into my building! So cute


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CrackBerryCream said:


> I was surrounded by Birkins yesterday when travelling back from Nice via Frankfurt to Vienna...
> 
> At the Nice airport security check: saw a lady with a white Birkin in front of me in the line. The leather was probably Togo. Funny thing was I had a Chanel WOC and the lady behind me had an LV Vernis Alma, *as if there were no non-designer bags in the world haha*
> 
> Then in the lounge I sat across another lady with a black Togo Birkin with PHW.
> 
> On the flight from Nice to Frankfurt was a lady with an orange Birkin sitting next to my bf. Then I spotted an Etoupe (?) Birkin on my way from the lounge to the gate. However, once we were on the flight to Vienna there were no more Birkins lol



Great post, and wonderful sightings!


----------



## kashmira

I am in Paris and have  seen some lovely bags today! The most amazing one was a Birkin in barenia with rose shocking lining! I have also seen a black croc Birkin (shiny) with diamonds which obviously was amazing but that barenia Birkin was something very special!


----------



## blythediva

Taken at Holts in Vancouver.  The gold K is an ostrich.


----------



## blythediva

More


----------



## blythediva

More..


----------



## blythediva

I am always so scared of being caught when taking these sighting pics!  But picture says a thousand words!


----------



## luckylove

Gorgeous RC kelly in Neiman marcus giftware section.  I wanted to grab it and run!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous RC kelly in Neiman marcus giftware section.  I wanted to grab it and run!



Don't blame you!!!


----------



## arlv8500

Saw a lovely lady with black epsom birkin walking down South Morton street near Bond street in London. She smiled at me, but I was too occupied looking around!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the King of Prussia mall:
A beautiful rigide orange Bolide(one of the lighter shades of orange)
A 35 gold (looked like Clemence) Birkin, gold hardware.


----------



## tnw

A lady in Carmel, CA, carrying a 35 Orange Birkin. Couldn't see the hardware color as it was facing towards her. My husband said "look, she's carrying her Birkin backwards like you do"!!!!!


----------



## audreylita

Barneys New York was a bevy of birkins.  But the funniest was in the restaurant Fred's, two tables, side by side.  

At the first table was a 35 cm orange birkin.  At the next table there was a 30 cm orange birkin.

They were so close together that it looked like the mama bear and the baby bear.


----------



## hananiki

audreylita said:


> Barneys New York was a bevy of birkins.  But the funniest was in the restaurant Fred's, two tables, side by side.
> 
> At the first table was a 35 cm orange birkin.  At the next table there was a 30 cm orange birkin.
> 
> They were so close together that it looked like the mama bear and the baby bear.



So funny!!!!!!!!! Hope I get some mama and baby bear sightings today.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

On my first shift at my first job ever (as a waiter at a Japanese restaurant) I saw a Vert Anis Dogon Wallet PHW


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> Barneys New York was a bevy of birkins. But the funniest was in the restaurant Fred's, two tables, side by side.
> 
> At the first table was a 35 cm orange birkin. At the next table there was a 30 cm orange birkin.
> 
> They were so close together that it looked like the mama bear and the baby bear.


 
Sweet!


----------



## Anfang

audreylita said:


> Barneys New York was a bevy of birkins.  But the funniest was in the restaurant Fred's, two tables, side by side.
> 
> At the first table was a 35 cm orange birkin.  At the next table there was a 30 cm orange birkin.
> 
> They were so close together that it looked like the mama bear and the baby bear.


Muwahahahaha !


----------



## Nico_79

My great aunt's gold Birkin that she almost forgot at the restaurant. Sigh. Oh to be so rich that you can forget about your $10k bag!


----------



## tammywks

Just saw this at Sogo H store in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

At work (again), a lovely lady walked in with a Black Togo 30B PHW and inside she had a rainbow of nice SLG's, H of course and also she used a Kelly Wallet... Seeing her struggling to open and close the thing makes me not want to get one...


----------



## Nico_79

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> At work (again), a lovely lady walked in with a Black Togo 30B PHW and inside she had a rainbow of nice SLG's, H of course and also she used a Kelly Wallet... *Seeing her struggling to open and close the thing makes me not want to get one*...



I have one too and yes it's a bit of a pain to get in and out of unless you tuck the straps under and leave the flap part on top. Even then you won't be able to expand out the wallet, so it's best when you don't have to use it too often imo.


----------



## crochetbella

A different kind of wildlife sighting.  At the WWI Museum in Kansas City, MO - A French uniform with a Sam Browne belt made by Hermes.


----------



## martiniandlace

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> At work (again), a lovely lady walked in with a Black Togo 30B PHW and inside she had a rainbow of nice SLG's, H of course and also she used a Kelly Wallet... Seeing her struggling to open and close the thing makes me not want to get one...



Good to know this!!!. I have always wondered. Love the look but always questioned the convenience.....


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> At work (again), a lovely lady walked in with a Black Togo 30B PHW and inside she had a rainbow of nice SLG's, H of course and also she used a Kelly Wallet... *Seeing her struggling to open and close the thing makes me not want to get one...*



Great info and thanks, *L.Vuitton.Freak*!
Also, good luck with your new job, sweetie.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great info and thanks, *L.Vuitton.Freak*!
> Also, good luck with your new job, sweetie.



Aww thank you!! I'm getting there with practice and sightings of nice things, gives me that push and the reminder of why I am there!! 

That poor woman with the wallet, you could see her frustration as it was peak hour and she was holding up that queue... Design = Top Notch, Practicality = Ehh, what is that!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Nico_79 said:


> I have one too and yes it's a bit of a pain to get in and out of unless you tuck the straps under and leave the flap part on top. Even then you won't be able to expand out the wallet, so it's best when you don't have to use it too often imo.



True, true!! How about you leave the straps undone, like a Kelly but then the straps will be flying around inside the bag... Its so pretty, and luckily for you can use you Kelly Wallet with your Kelly.. How cute would that be!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the King of Prussia mall: a large dark grey Evelyne.


----------



## LT bag lady

At JFK yesterday, Orange GP PM.


----------



## wekilledcouture

My building is a magnet for hermes! Today I saw two ladies with matching 35cm black birkins. And a gold with ghw jpg. And a very well used orange bolide! And that was just on my lunch break!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Saw a very classy professionally dressed lady on 60th and park carrying gold B 30.  Wish I had a free hand to snap a spy pic


----------



## martiniandlace

blythediva said:


> More



Interesting......I should let Tessa know her picture is on TPF. I wonder how she would feel about that.


----------



## wayzfam

Kitson kids on Robertson in LA. Three birkins in the store same time. Blue lin, white and dark blue.


----------



## sydgirl

Sydney, on Elizabeth st outside David Jones... Elegant lady casually dressed with her birkin!


----------



## lilneko69

SO B in what looks like rose tyrien and ultraviolet on Madison Ave today


----------



## tnw

sydgirl said:


> Sydney, on Elizabeth st outside David Jones... Elegant lady casually dressed with her birkin!



That is my dream combo!!!! Gorgeous.


----------



## sydgirl

tnw said:


> That is my dream combo!!!! Gorgeous.


Have to say lately seen a lot of birkins...before, a few months ago it was pretty rare to see any around Sydney!

It was a really nice red b, especially with the contrast stitching!


----------



## wekilledcouture

sydgirl said:


> Have to say lately seen a lot of birkins...before, a few months ago it was pretty rare to see any around Sydney!
> 
> It was a really nice red b, especially with the contrast stitching!



Same. I'm seeing a lot in Brisbane. Could be my building though. All top tier law firms and accounting firms.


----------



## Suzie

sydgirl said:


> Sydney, on Elizabeth st outside David Jones... Elegant lady casually dressed with her birkin!



How exciting, I don't see many around Sydney. I once saw a lady in Tiffany and mentioned it on here and it was one of our members!


----------



## kitkatblue

This is not super glamorous but I was in TJ Maxx (Mt Kisco, NY) yesterday and Friday, and saw a Birkin both times.  One etoupe and one gold.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> Sydney, on Elizabeth st outside David Jones... Elegant lady casually dressed with her birkin!



LOVE this B, the exterior looks like RC ~ my SO that was cancelled!


----------



## audreylita

sydgirl said:


> Sydney, on Elizabeth st outside David Jones... Elegant lady casually dressed with her birkin!



Gorgeous!  I'm a sucker for birkins or kellys with white contrast stitching.


----------



## hananiki

Blue Lin B35 PHW on flight HKG to SIN! Lovely color....


----------



## arlv8500

Hi everyone,

Just a silly question, how are you guys able to snap some of these pics at the right moment? Do you just have your camera / phones out at all times? When I spot Hermes, I am always too slow, and by the time I actually get to my camera phone they are gone!!!  any tips you can share so I can take some spy photos? Hee hee


----------



## audreylita

hananiki said:


> View attachment 2276287
> 
> Blue Lin B35 PHW on flight HKG to SIN! Lovely color....



That's taken on a jet?  Jeez I'm flying on the wrong airlines!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hananiki said:


> View attachment 2276287
> 
> Blue Lin B35 PHW on flight HKG to SIN! Lovely color....



Looks like First-Class, and the way to go


----------



## sydgirl

Suzie said:


> How exciting, I don't see many around Sydney. I once saw a lady in Tiffany and mentioned it on here and it was one of our members!


I usually spot them on my lunch break...typically around David Jones and Westfield in the city


----------



## sydgirl

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this B, the exterior looks like RC ~ my SO that was cancelled!



It looked like RC!! A true lipstick red...I'm not a 'red' person but I would definitely want a b or k in RC!! Sorry to hear your SO was cancelled...







audreylita said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm a sucker for birkins or kellys with white contrast stitching.



It just accentuated the bag and craftsmanship with the contrast white stitching...love contrast stitching too!


----------



## sydgirl

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a silly question, how are you guys able to snap some of these pics at the right moment? Do you just have your camera / phones out at all times? When I spot Hermes, I am always too slow, and by the time I actually get to my camera phone they are gone!!!  any tips you can share so I can take some spy photos? Hee hee


Lol I carry my phone in my hand and snap away quickly without trying to be obvious lol :giggles:


----------



## sydneybob

hananiki said:


> View attachment 2276287
> 
> Blue Lin B35 PHW on flight HKG to SIN! Lovely color....



Birkin matches the airline seats! Nice touch.


----------



## sydgirl

No photo op but just saw two ladies walk into Sydney Hermes, one with a 30cm black box b, the other with a 30cm gold b!!

It's raining birkins in Sydney


----------



## periogirl28

sydneybob said:


> Birkin matches the airline seats! Nice touch.



Was about to say this! Wowee!


----------



## Anfang

hananiki said:


> View attachment 2276287
> 
> Blue Lin B35 PHW on flight HKG to SIN! Lovely color....


Perfection !!! The plane matches the bag, sooooo snobbish !


----------



## audreylita

A light colored canvas garden party with a nice stain on the side.
And a black 40 cm birkin with a large stain on the front of the bag.

Both carried by the same woman, dropping them off at the Leather Spa shoe repair in Manhattan.  To be cleaned at their facility.  

Just watching the clerk folding and shoving them each into plastic bags gave me a chill.


----------



## SCMM

audreylita said:


> A light colored canvas garden party with a nice stain on the side.
> And a black 40 cm birkin with a large stain on the front of the bag.
> 
> Both carried by the same woman, dropping them off at the Leather Spa shoe repair in Manhattan.  To be cleaned at their facility.
> 
> Just watching the clerk folding and shoving them each into plastic bags gave me a chill.



I wonder why the lady would let leather spa do the job....Madison store is only few blocks away.....


----------



## sydgirl

Parchemin 30b on King st walking towards st James station...daughter carrying an Hermes shopping bag & CL shopping bag! 

2 days in a row I've spotted birkins in Sydney! Lol


----------



## blythediva

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just a silly question, how are you guys able to snap some of these pics at the right moment? Do you just have your camera / phones out at all times? When I spot Hermes, I am always too slow, and by the time I actually get to my camera phone they are gone!!!  any tips you can share so I can take some spy photos? Hee hee



Haha, everytime I see a sighting, I look for my phone, then I actually follow them or stand close to them to pretend I am texting.   I do worry about being caught all the time!


----------



## sydgirl

blythediva said:


> Haha, everytime I see a sighting, I look for my phone, then I actually follow them or stand close to them to pretend I am texting.   I do worry about being caught all the time!


Lol sounds just like me!! :lolots:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

A false sighting today at work, but mind as well post it here... I THOUGHT I saw a JPG Shoulder Birkin in Orange, but instead it was a smaller sized Mulberry Bayswater... I looked like a lunatic staring around her shoulder behind the counter trying to catch a glimpse of the elusive Shoulder B.... She used a LV Beige Pondre Vernis Zippy Wallet...


----------



## luckylove

Blue Birkin (BdP?) 35cm at hair salon today.  Looked so huge to me, may have been a 40cm. Perhaps that is just what happens when you downsize your B's to 30cm so all else seems large in comparison.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at the King of Prussia Mall: a 35 Etoupe Birkin, PHW.


----------



## arlv8500

sydgirl said:


> Lol I carry my phone in my hand and snap away quickly without trying to be obvious lol :giggles:



Ah! That's the trick! I will try that next time! Hee hee.


----------



## arlv8500

blythediva said:


> Haha, everytime I see a sighting, I look for my phone, then I actually follow them or stand close to them to pretend I am texting.   I do worry about being caught all the time!



Kee hee that's very clever, hee hee. Love it!


----------



## hananiki

There were so many nice sightings at Ion Singapore this evening! Saw a sellier gold K32 at the foot of the 4th floor escalator, a B25 Ombre Lizard going up to the carpark and a Jaune/Soleil (?) K28 retourne shopping at Red Valentino. Only managed to capture the K28 at Red Valentino. K28 was accompanied by a v cute blue Rodeo.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

Yesterday on my flight from Dublin to JFK, two Birkins. The most I saw my entire 3 week vacation! A beautiful dark blue 30 on a stylish woman traveling with her four daughters. And a tan 30 on an overly tanned overly bleached woman traveling with her teen daughter. Made me super home sick for my Birkin, which I left home because it's too heavy (35) and not easy to travel with.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Sydney Rhodes shopping mall, a RC evelyne is carried by a chic mom


----------



## Notorious Pink

Shock! I am watching "Cavuto on Business" and one of the commentators is wearing a black CDC phw. I've never seen one on TV before, much less a news program. Spotted it when she gesticulated.


----------



## audreylita

BBC said:


> Shock! I am watching "Cavuto on Business" and one of the commentators is wearing a black CDC phw. I've never seen one on TV before, much less a news program. Spotted it when *she gesticulated*.



I thought Bloomberg made it illegal to gesticulate.


----------



## czienkosky

audreylita said:


> I thought Bloomberg made it illegal to gesticulate.



Ha!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

25 ostritch Kelly on 56th and 1st on a lady with two white fluffy dogs and very colorful outfit..the bag is TDF


----------



## lilneko69

Black Togo B batwinged at Miami Intl airport


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVobsessedNYC said:


> 25 ostritch Kelly on 56th and 1st on a lady with two white fluffy dogs and very colorful outfit..the bag is TDF



I am obsessed with ostrich these days!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I am obsessed with ostrich these days!



But isn't ostrich really rare to come by these days?!?!?  ostrich too, but them pores/holes just creep me out!


----------



## Inkbluelover

sydgirl said:


> No photo op but just saw two ladies walk into Sydney Hermes, one with a 30cm black box b, the other with a 30cm gold b!!
> 
> It's raining birkins in Sydney



U r so right! I dropped by Hermes store today, saw black birkin , gold club birkin & black Matt Kelly with GHW at store! Omg, that Kelly is gorgeous !


----------



## sydgirl

Inkbluelover said:


> U r so right! I dropped by Hermes store today, saw black birkin , gold club birkin & black Matt Kelly with GHW at store! Omg, that Kelly is gorgeous !


Definitely raining birkins 

Funny as a year ago was lucky to see 1 or 2 per year around Sydney!


----------



## Notorious Pink

audreylita said:


> I thought Bloomberg made it illegal to gesticulate.



No wild gesticulating. Small gesticulations still legal.


----------



## arabesques

I saw a beautifully lived-in toile and saddle leather (or natural chamonix) Birkin this morning around 77th & Park.  I think I've finally fallen in love with the Birkin after seeing that one.


----------



## DrTr

Not sure if this qualifies as wildlife, but Annabeth Gish was carrying a gold birkin in Episode 1 of The Bridge on FX in the US.   She and her husband in the show owned a ranch, it was congruent with the setting. Always fun to see.


----------



## luckylove

Canvas GP Neiman Marcus this afternoon on a stylish brunette.


----------



## TankerToad

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> But isn't ostrich really rare to come by these days?!?!?  ostrich too
> Like Vigee I am loving ostrich. Yes they are reserved for VVIPS or can be ordered maybe. Super rare. Super special. Super beautiful. They have a cool retro look, are light and weather resistant.
> Very fun to see them worn in the 'wild'


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

TankerToad said:


> L.Vuitton.Freak said:
> 
> 
> 
> But isn't ostrich really rare to come by these days?!?!?  ostrich too
> Like Vigee I am loving ostrich. Yes they are reserved for VVIPS or can be ordered maybe. Super rare. Super special. Super beautiful. They have a cool retro look, are light and weather resistant.
> Very fun to see them worn in the 'wild'
Click to expand...


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Saw a lovely etoupe Jypsière with PHW at the mall this weekend and the same clemence birkin with GHW twice at the restaurant I work at on Saturday and yesterday as well. I believe it was a dark indigo color...hard to tell in dark lighting. I currently live 6 hours away from the closest Hermes so wildlife sightings are so rare but very exciting!


----------



## luckylove

Took DS out for Ice cream after work today.  We saw a lovely summery bicolor Picotin.  Wish I could have snapped a spy pic!


----------



## wekilledcouture

Might not count. But a brief glimpse of a white Kelly with ghw on suits episode 4!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Parked next to me yesterday in Newport.


----------



## Handybags

^ WOW! *LDM* that's gorgeous. Lindy is such a great bag.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Mandarin Oriental Las Vegas: 30cm 5P Togo B PHW with Breloque Charm


----------



## LT bag lady

At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...


----------



## sydgirl

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...


Great shots!! Love the capucine!!

And that diamond...OMG it's huge


----------



## plumtree

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich. There were many more but only got a shot if these. Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...


 
Wow! Love the Capucine, the Birdie and the diamond!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Handybags said:


> ^ WOW! *LDM* that's gorgeous. Lindy is such a great bag.



I complimented her on her beautiful Lindy, she was so cute and confessed that it belongs to her mom who happens to be out of town...I loved her honesty!


----------



## Pomba

Lots of scenes with gold birkin at Woody Allens new movie, Blue Jasmine!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Great shot at the shoe event !! Love the birdie B !!


----------



## Anfang

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...


Great bags, watch, ring, everything !!! Congrats and thanks for sharing !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...



Great spy pics, love the ostrich!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

It's raining Hermes in NYC today.  Spotted black 35b on a very thin gentlemen (beautifully carried). Followed by blue jean b 30 on an adorable lady with short skirt on Lexington.   And various orange bags being carried.  Makes me wonder what's inside :screwy:


----------



## sunnypark1986

Lol this is great! I've see a croc peach colored (dont know the name) birkin on Park Ave.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw a SO B30 today in the middle of the city today.. It was a bi-color (orange and black) Orange on the body and back of the bag, sides, strap and interior black.. Carried by a young woman not that much older than me..


----------



## Perfect Day

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...



Beautiful!  Love this ostrich.


----------



## tnw

Spotted at Fashion Valley in San Diego this afternoon:

Parchemin 40 (I think) Birkin
Black Evelyne
Gold 35 Birkin


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Yesterday at work, saw yet another Dogon wallet! This time in Orange!! So far I have seen at least five Dogon's.. Almost one every day!


----------



## Koga

Today at Roppongi Hills Premiere Screen: stylish lady in her 20s wearing skinny jeans, white silk top, high heels and a gorgeous black croc 30 cm Birkin.


----------



## arwen

Having caught a serious bag bug lately and lingering on in this H subforum now since a few days (I don't even own an H bag yet!) I spotted a lady with a Birkin today at the Nespresso Boutique.
I am no pro with sizes and colors yet, but it was quite big and a tan brown.
Lovely bag and I got really all excited to see it in real life.
I should better stop reading here or I fear the worst for my future :shame:


----------



## audreylita

arwen said:


> Having caught a serious bag bug lately and lingering on in this H subforum now since a few days (I don't even own an H bag yet!) I spotted a lady with a Birkin today at the Nespresso Boutique.
> I am no pro with sizes and colors yet, but it was quite big and a tan brown.
> Lovely bag and I got really all excited to see it in real life.
> *I should better stop reading here or I fear the worst for my future* :shame:



If you're here, it's already too late.


----------



## Toronto Carre

arwen said:


> Having caught a serious bag bug lately and lingering on in this H subforum now since a few days (I don't even own an H bag yet!) I spotted a lady with a Birkin today at the Nespresso Boutique.
> I am no pro with sizes and colors yet, but it was quite big and a tan brown.
> Lovely bag and I got really all excited to see it in real life.
> I should better stop reading here or I fear the worst for my future :shame:


 
You are one of us now Arwen.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

arwen said:


> Having caught a serious bag bug lately and lingering on in this H subforum now since a few days (I don't even own an H bag yet!) I spotted a lady with a Birkin today at the Nespresso Boutique.
> I am no pro with sizes and colors yet, but it was quite big and a tan brown.
> Lovely bag and I got really all excited to see it in real life.
> I should better stop reading here or I fear the worst for my future :shame:



Welcome to the obsession


----------



## Anfang

audreylita said:


> If you're here,* it's already too late.*


This !


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> If you're here, it's already too late.





Anfang said:


> This !



Indeed!


----------



## DrTr

audreylita said:


> If you're here, it's already too late.


audreylita - Truer words were never spoken!  I started browsing tpf last year, just for fun I told myself, now, 9 orange boxes later and counting


----------



## MYH

arwen said:


> Having caught a serious bag bug lately and lingering on in this H subforum now since a few days (I don't even own an H bag yet!) I spotted a lady with a Birkin today at the Nespresso Boutique.
> I am no pro with sizes and colors yet, but it was quite big and a tan brown.
> Lovely bag and I got really all excited to see it in real life.
> I should better stop reading here or I fear the worst for my future :shame:


Welcome Arwen!  Agree with Audreylita.  There's no turning back now.  Soon you'll be contributing to the You Know Your Addicted....thread.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Ladies, so true! Once you get H there is no turning back.
My DDs call these threads INTENSE.
So true, down the slippery orange slope we all go.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Ladies, so true! Once you get H there is no turning back.
> My DDs call these threads INTENSE.
> So true, down the slippery orange slope we all go.



Totally agree with you! At first I was not that interested in H, only knowing that they made Birkins with diamonds... And that the designs were old fashioned (still in that Gucci/LV stage) but I ventured in the Orange Fortress and BAM, off hunting the perfect 'starter' Birkin and Kelly, and you know what that means!! 

OT: Your daughter's blog is really nice, plus she is really pretty (talking to the mother here) and you have a nice house!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Totally agree with you! At first I was not that interested in H, only knowing that they made Birkins with diamonds... And that the designs were old fashioned (still in that Gucci/LV stage) but I ventured in the Orange Fortress and BAM, off hunting the perfect 'starter' Birkin and Kelly, and you know what that means!!
> 
> OT: Your daughter's blog is really nice, plus she is really pretty (talking to the mother here) and you have a nice house!



Thanks, *L.Vuitton.Freak*!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Just spotted 30 gold ghw birkin at bus stop out side party city on 34th st nyc. I want one!!


----------



## arlv8500

Hi everyone, I took the advice of a few members here of taking spy photos, and they are by far from good. lol . I was taking the pictures with my normal camera, and of course did not zoom... 

Does anybody know what colour the B is? Not sure if you can see the colour clearly from my failed photos.


----------



## lilneko69

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone, I took the advice of a few members here of taking spy photos, and they are by far from good. lol . I was taking the pictures with my normal camera, and of course did not zoom...
> 
> Does anybody know what colour the B is? Not sure if you can see the colour clearly from my failed photos.



Looks like rose lipstick to me. Nice spy pic! 

I usually have my phone in my hand anyways, so I just switch to camera app, pre-zoom a bit which makes it look like I'm texting. Then when i hold up my phone, its already zoomed in a bit  on the bag, then take the pic. And always make sure that shutter click sound is off!


----------



## arlv8500

lilneko69 said:


> Looks like rose lipstick to me. Nice spy pic!
> 
> I usually have my phone in my hand anyways, so I just switch to camera app, pre-zoom a bit which makes it look like I'm texting. Then when i hold up my phone, its already zoomed in a bit  on the bag, then take the pic. And always make sure that shutter click sound is off!



Heehee thanks lilneko! But how do you hold the phone upright in a position where you can a) take a clear pic and b) not look like you are taking a photo?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone, I took the advice of a few members here of taking spy photos, and they are by far from good. lol . I was taking the pictures with my normal camera, and of course did not zoom...
> 
> Does anybody know what colour the B is? Not sure if you can see the colour clearly from my failed photos.



I second that it is Rose Lipstick.  Bright intense pink and so pretty.  Nice spy photo.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Gp on 2nd and 57th. Also countless bergdorf bags everywhere must be a sale I'm not aware off


----------



## lilneko69

arlv8500 said:


> Heehee thanks lilneko! But how do you hold the phone upright in a position where you can a) take a clear pic and b) not look like you are taking a photo?



haha I dunno...I suppose you can snap a pic from behind...which I do when I am walking behind that person on the street, or just pretend you're holding up for phone for better light/reception.


----------



## sydgirl

Westfields Sydney a 28cm Kelly rose jaipur ghw and 10mins later shoulder birkin in bleu thalassa I think?? Both were carrying Hermes shopping bags but the white sale ones and not the classic orange!

The Kelly was so pretty and cute!! 

Yet again, raining birkins and Kellys in Sydney!! Unfortunately no pics as I was chatting on my phone


----------



## sydgirl

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone, I took the advice of a few members here of taking spy photos, and they are by far from good. lol . I was taking the pictures with my normal camera, and of course did not zoom...
> 
> Does anybody know what colour the B is? Not sure if you can see the colour clearly from my failed photos.


Great spy pic!! Love rose Lipstick!! Thought it was a tad more milky, but it truely pops!!


----------



## Julide

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Gp on 2nd and 57th. Also countless bergdorf bags everywhere must be a sale I'm not aware off



What a beautiful combo for a garden party!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

On the weekend at Galleria, I saw a 28cm Kelly... I walked by and I quickly looked back.. It was a dark navy blue color, Sellier, the shape of the Kelly is unmistakable.. and also you could see what was inside it.. Carried by a middle aged Chinese woman.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

And oh I forgot I got praised by a customer at my work for good customer service  Reason for: Saw a lady sitting down at one of the seats near those conveyor belts and was about to put her Black B down on the ground, directly on top of a puddle of soy sauce! Yes I know I should have cleaned up, but it was peak hour and I had not enough arms and legs to do multiple things at once! I grabbed a chair and told her to place the B on the chair.. (It is sad that I was more concerned for a bag, over to a person, but yes I am that sad person!)

It seems to be raining H over in Perth, not only Sydney.


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Saw a Evelyne in Blue Hydra and 40cm Rouge Vif birkin in clemence leather I believe. I spoke to the lady carrying the birkin and she had no idea what the color or leather was...drives me crazy when people have no clue because it makes me feel that they don't truly appreciate and understand the brand.


----------



## Millicat

The reverse could be true - she could *absolutely love the colour and leather to death* and not have the slightest interest in the brands 'name' or status appeal.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Orange B 30, orange Kelly 35 & Etoupe lindy @ George street , sydney


----------



## wekilledcouture

Orange b 35 ghw in Brisbane today. And a solicitor in my firm has a blue indigo b 35 with ghw.


----------



## arlv8500

chkpfbeliever said:


> I second that it is Rose Lipstick.  Bright intense pink and so pretty.  Nice spy photo.



Now that I'm looking at pictures of rose lipstick it does look like what I saw. 



lilneko69 said:


> haha I dunno...I suppose you can snap a pic from behind...which I do when I am walking behind that person on the street, or just pretend you're holding up for phone for better light/reception.



hee hee... I will try that next time... 



sydgirl said:


> Great spy pic!! Love rose Lipstick!! Thought it was a tad more milky, but it truely pops!!



I almost didn't see it b/c I was turning around, but in the corner of my eye I saw something bright pink and in the shape of the birkin! I was like *gasp* *gets closer... and snaps a pic*


----------



## audreylita

ClassicsGirl898 said:


> Saw a Evelyne in Blue Hydra and 40cm Rouge Vif birkin in clemence leather I believe. I spoke to the lady carrying the birkin and she had no idea what the color or leather was...drives me crazy when people have no clue because it makes me feel that they don't truly appreciate and understand the brand.



I think you will find that the ladies here on the forum know colors even better than the sales staff at Hermes boutiques.  Just ask them and you'll see what I mean.  

Why would it make you crazy that someone would have no clue of the precise name Paris has put on a color?  Everyone has priorities and interests in life and frankly I think most people would think us petty that we would care about an exact color name or leather type or grain or what have you.  

I would _never_ look down my nose at anyone who didn't know the minutiae in my head.  No matter what the topic.

Now, :back2topic:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw a Himalayan Croc Birkin today at Prada...  

To be totally honest in real life the Himalayan B doesnt actually look that good, like IMHO it just looks like a White Croc B with dirt and stains on the side! :O Didn't actually think I would say that.. 

No offense to any of you lucky ladies who own one!


----------



## audreylita

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Saw a Himalayan Croc Birkin today at Prada...
> 
> To be totally honest in real life the Himalayan B doesnt actually look that good, like IMHO it just looks like a White Croc B with dirt and stains on the side! :O Didn't actually think I would say that..
> 
> No offense to any of you lucky ladies who own one!



So funny that you would say that because I was wait listed for one and then dropped off the list.  Realized I wanted it because it was such an 'it' bag but really didn't love it enough to actually want to own one.

Although I do love seeing it on someone else's arm.  They are indeed beauties.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

audreylita said:


> So funny that you would say that because I was wait listed for one and then dropped off the list.  Realized I wanted it because it was such an 'it' bag but really didn't love it enough to actually want to own one.
> 
> Although I do love seeing it on someone else's arm.  They are indeed beauties.



Yes you said it perfectly!! I would love to own one, but it would be just for the sake of saying 'Hey you know the Birkin, well the one that I have is even more coveted than a regular one'. Its not a piece that you actually 'love', but it would be the ultimate status symbol. 

ps. Love your sightings and spy pics.. I should have taken one but tPF isn't working on my phone and pics won't upload to my Mac!


----------



## mistikat

Just a friendly reminder that this thread is about Hermes sightings, not about brand knowledge or people's feelings about it ... it has gone off topic in the last page or so.

Another reminder: if someone has an issue with another poster either report it so a moderator can deal with it, or try the ignore function. It would be appreciated if members are not combative with other members on the threads.

Thank you!


----------



## tnw

Fun sightings in Carmel, CA yesterday while all of the classic cars were parading down Ocean Avenue:

Vert Veronese 35 Birkin with PHW
White 35 Birkin with GHW
Parchemin Kelly with Amazone strap
Small Crocus Constance
Black Clemence Bolide
Barenia/Toile Evelyne


----------



## plumtree

Late night showing of The Heat.  Girl outside wearing casual dress and vintage chamonix Kelly Sport GHW.  Never thought I'd say this but she made the Kelly Sport look good!


----------



## seton

UES
woman in summery white dress, Galet sandles?, and Picotin


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...



Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!

Saw some other bags at that same event!  I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking.  By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!


----------



## sbelle

LT bag lady said:


> At BG shoe event today. Capucine B 35 & a camel color Ostrich.  There were many more but only got a shot if these.  Saw a gold B 30, Etoupe B 30 & 35, blue Tempete B35 GHW, blue Lin Lindy 30, dk blue Evelyne pm, Blue Lin B35 ...





One more time.........another picture from the BG event


----------



## chicinthecity777

sbelle said:


> Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!
> 
> Saw some other bags at that same event!  I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking.  By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!
> 
> View attachment 2297827





sbelle said:


> One more time.........another picture from the BG event
> 
> View attachment 2297830



I think your spy photos are very good!


----------



## lilneko69

sbelle said:


> Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!
> 
> Saw some other bags at that same event! I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking. By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!
> 
> View attachment 2297827


 
Oooo I love this spy pic! It's so artistic, the colors and the composition.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!
> 
> Saw some other bags at that same event!  I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking.  By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!
> 
> View attachment 2297827



Love it. Must be Blue de Galice.


----------



## hsiaomee

sbelle said:


> Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!
> 
> Saw some other bags at that same event!  I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking.  By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!
> 
> View attachment 2297827



This is one beautiful shot! What a lovely blue with ghw! Any idea what kind of blue is this? Would it be the new blue saphir? Thanks.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sbelle said:


> Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!
> 
> Saw some other bags at that same event!  I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking.  By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!
> 
> View attachment 2297827



Looks like a bleu sphir B! I might be wrong!


----------



## PANda_USC

NYC today!

Saw a rouge casaque Evelyne PM at Bergdorf Goodman, a soleil 35cm birkin while waiting 4 hours for cronuts and a 30cm bougainvillea(I never spell this color right) birkin at Barney's, .


----------



## gymangel812

PANda_USC said:


> NYC today!
> 
> Saw a rouge casaque Evelyne PM at Bergdorf Goodman, a soleil 35cm birkin while waiting 4 hours for cronuts and a 30cm bougainvillea(I never spell this color right) birkin at Barney's, .


were the cronuts worth the wait? i didn't think they could possibly be worth the wait, especially with all the other great food choices in nyc.


----------



## plumtree

Great shots *sbelle*- love the blue de galice (?) with GHW and the Evy!


----------



## LT bag lady

sbelle said:


> Am using the PF app for the first time-- hope this works!
> 
> Saw some other bags at that same event!  I have not mastered the art of stealth picture taking.  By the time I was ready to snap a picture most bags were long gone!!
> 
> View attachment 2297827


 
I think that is the Blue Tempete Fjord I spotted, it was divine!!!  Great pictures!  Yum, I want that cookie .


----------



## arlv8500

Terrible spy pic, but love the pop of the orange!


----------



## boo1689

Rare sighting of Victoria (élan?)


----------



## boo1689

blue jean


----------



## audreylita

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2300312
> 
> Rare sighting of Victoria (élan?)



Not an elan.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> Not an elan.


 
 normal Victoria.


----------



## sydgirl

QVB Sydney, BE Epsom Kelly 28cm phw on a young Asian girl
Didn't get a chance for a spy pic as I was on my phone


----------



## castiel

Spotted two ladies were approaching H flagship at Plaza 66 of shanghai, one was carrying a noir shine crocodile, the other was holing a blue ostrich. Sorry for the blur.


----------



## audreylita

A lovely 35 cm orange birkin with twilly wrapped handles on a stylish blonde lady.

Yesterday at Manolo Blahnik in Manhattan.  

My SO black 30 cm birkin felt slighted at the lovely pop of color.


----------



## blythediva

Crevette picotin, Kelly and oran sandals.  Spotted in Holts in Vancouver.  Sorry for the blurry pics.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

I had the best wildlife sighting today at my local Trader Joes. An older woman was in the produce section & I noticed her VERY well loved Evelyn. Worked my way over to where she was and said "excuse me, I just wanted to say how much I adore your purse. It's obviously very well loved. It's stunning!". She was so thrilled, said its so old she's been thinking of retiring it to the back of her closet. I said absolutely not, keep carrying it! It had such a lovely patina, a yellowish natural color. Hermes truly does get better with age!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

A B30 on a mature woman at KofP walking in to Neiman Marcus.
She was perfectly groomed and quite lovely.
Couldn't get a spy pic of her unfortunately.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Two wonderful ladies lunching at Tao NYC with 35 etaupe b /Kelly and clic clac bracelets. 

Also this very loved b on 57 and lex.   I'm getting better with spy pics.


----------



## Vinia

A very unattended to Gold B with PHW at IFC HK. The owner had opened her luggage to re-pack on the floor in public.


----------



## Vinia

boo1689 said:


> View attachment 2300313
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blue jean



BJ still looks fantastic. So classic


----------



## hananiki

Hongkong ladies truly know how to rock their H! Presenting wildlife sightings in Hongkong today......

+ B30 in Etoupe
+ Garden Party in Black
+ Victoria in Black with lady bug charm
+ Kelly retuorne in Rose Jaipur
+ Black Lindy (two of them!)
+ GM Picotin in Rouge Casaque
+ PM Picotin in Rouge Casaque

I also spotted a B35 Mykonos and a K32 Blue Jeans with GM Orange Rodeo... but alas those got away before I could snap them!

I hope that the pictures load.... had some problems previously!

View attachment 2304489
View attachment 2304490
View attachment 2304491
View attachment 2304493
View attachment 2304495
View attachment 2304497
View attachment 2304499


----------



## hananiki

Looks like the photos didn't load..... here they are one by one!


----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki




----------



## hananiki

That's all folks! Wonderful eye candy! And very stylish ladies!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Great spy pics, *hananiki*!


----------



## lilneko69

wow, great spy pics! You're so fast on the draw.


----------



## HeidiMom

What a nice variety of lovely H bags! Thanks for posting these *hananiki*.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> View attachment 2304526



*hananiki*- Beautiful shots !! You must be in Lee Gardens ? They have the H store there and have a high concentration of H bags.  I once saw a black Matte Alligator B just outside the mall.


----------



## lulilu

That shopping mall looks empty -- is that usual?  It's beautiful.


----------



## hananiki

lilneko69 said:


> wow, great spy pics! You're so fast on the draw.



Haha yes lilneko69! quick draw phone camera! 





HeidiMom said:


> What a nice variety of lovely H bags! Thanks for posting these *hananiki*.





You are welcome HeidiMom! I was very surprised to see you many non B and K bags today! The picos were v v cute! Am quite inspired to look at a pico GM more closely now..... 




chkpfbeliever said:


> *hananiki*- Beautiful shots !! You must be in Lee Gardens ? They have the H store there and have a high concentration of H bags.  I once saw a black Matte Alligator B just outside the mall.



Yes chkpfbeliever! I was indeed in Lee Gardens! But I was at elements too! Majority of the sightings were at Elements. The H store at lee is under reno now and they have temp spaces at the 1 and 3 floors. But stocks were pretty good! I actually saw a Box Drag and mini Box plume there this pm! The matte alligator you saw must be wonderful. 




lulilu said:


> That shopping mall looks empty -- is that usual?  It's beautiful.



I think Lee Gardens is somehow quite empty in the afternoons. Elements is actually quite a huge mall and it is one of my faves in Hongkong. Loads of space to walk about and all my fave shops are there.... Carven, Zara, Miu Miu etc etc and of course H!


----------



## hananiki

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great spy pics, *hananiki*!



Thank you VigeeLeBrun! Love all the eye candies! Hopefully there will be more to come!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Thanks for the info on Lee Gardens.  Nice to hear that stock is good too. I think HK prices are lower than the US in leather goods since they don't have sales tax but silk is more expensive. Good luck finding your H goodies.


----------



## DeltaDox

I've got two! 

Spotted a few weeks ago at Whole Foods - blue (not sure which specific blue...) 35 B with silver hardware.



And today at lunch - lovely chocolate colored 30 B with gold hardware.


----------



## thyme

hananiki said:


> That's all folks! Wonderful eye candy! And very stylish ladies!



lol!! you are good at taking spy pics..thanks for posting!


----------



## seton

NYC

B30 bleu lin PHW
B35 orange togo PHW
B JPG II Toundra?

Picotin BJ?

CDC Belt black GHW

gray Turandot scarf tied to orange Tods bag

Medor watch GHW w/ gold strap


----------



## hsiaomee

DeltaDox said:


> I've got two!
> 
> Spotted a few weeks ago at Whole Foods - blue (not sure which specific blue...) 35 B with silver hardware.
> View attachment 2304864
> 
> 
> And today at lunch - lovely chocolate colored 30 B with gold hardware.
> View attachment 2304869



Great pictures! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hsiaomee

castiel said:


> View attachment 2302415
> 
> 
> Spotted two ladies were approaching H flagship at Plaza 66 of shanghai, one was carrying a noir shine crocodile, the other was holing a blue ostrich. Sorry for the blur.



I miss shanghai a lot! Is it still so hot and humid there?


----------



## lulilu

A pink with gold hw birkin (30? 25?) in NM at KOP.  Very pretty.  And a bright blue 35 kelly in Cartier.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> A pink with gold hw birkin (30? 25?) in NM at KOP.  Very pretty.  And a bright blue 35 kelly in Cartier.



Oh, this is sooo funny!  I accidently thought that I was on the inventory thread and was shocked to see your post that NM had a pink birkin in stock!! For a moment, I was having heart palpitations!


----------



## audreylita

30 cm blue paon birkin in Saks on Fifth Avenue.
30 cm rose jaipur birkin in Zara on Fifth Avenue.  

(Spell check changed paon to pain.  A blue pain birkin?  Maybe, trying to remember all these blue names!)


----------



## tesi

lulilu said:


> A pink with gold hw birkin (30? 25?) in NM at KOP.  Very pretty.  And a bright blue 35 kelly in Cartier.



yesterday my sweet friend???????
cause that was me, with my baby girls.


----------



## lulilu

tesi said:


> yesterday my sweet friend???????
> cause that was me, with my baby girls.



Your girls are gorgeous and sweet.  They were showing me their love bracelets, one had been buffed.

And you and your bleu kelly are beautiful.  I wish I knew it was you.


----------



## etoupebirkin

lulilu said:


> Your girls are gorgeous and sweet.  They were showing me their love bracelets, one had been buffed.
> 
> And you and your bleu kelly are beautiful.  I wish I knew it was you.



How cool is THAT!!!


----------



## tesi

lulilu said:


> Your girls are gorgeous and sweet.  They were showing me their love bracelets, one had been buffed.
> 
> And you and your bleu kelly are beautiful.  I wish I knew it was you.



funny, i thought you were lovely as well.  so, we are meant to be buddies.
next time we can plan and have a nice lunch.  my babies were too busy to sit, we had back to college errands and a college graduation watch purchase. so pretzels and a smoothie on the fly! 
xo my sweet friend!


----------



## Luckydogmom

Tesi and Lulilu how amazing! I wish some how you would have figured it out while together!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lulilu said:


> Your girls are gorgeous and sweet.  They were showing me their love bracelets, one had been buffed.
> 
> And you and your bleu kelly are beautiful.  I wish I knew it was you.



What a coincidence ~ TPFers are everywhere.


----------



## arabesques

Sunday on a 5th Ave bus, I saw the most beautiful Oran sandals in crevette or mango . . .  And then today at Central Park, a woman was wearing a fabulous Evelyne PM in what I think was Bleu Izmir or another of the new blue colors.  To Die For.  She looked so happy.


----------



## sydgirl

Today in Westfield Sydney, argile ghillies 30cm birkin with twillies! 

Then exiting Myer George st a 5P Lindy...not sure what size as I'm unfamiliar with Lindy sizes 

No spy pic either, as on both occasions I was walking in the opposite direction.


----------



## tammywks

Saw a few Bs (25 and 30) and Lindys this afternoon in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong and spotted this Bolide 31 Crevette Clemence GHW at Causeway Bay MTR station just now.


----------



## tammywks

Spotted this Herbag Zip 31 Pelouse at Tai Wai MTR Station, Hong Kong this afternoon.


----------



## Halothane

Nice photos! You will spot me in mtr one day!


----------



## tammywks

Halothane said:


> Nice photos! You will spot me in mtr one day!



Thanks. Look forward to it.


----------



## tammywks

tammywks said:


> Spotted this Herbag Zip 31 Pelouse at Tai Wai MTR Station, Hong Kong this afternoon.



Correction: it's 39 instead of 31.


----------



## PANda_USC

noir clemence picotin at my grandpa's funeral in Taiwan


----------



## Junkenpo

There is a woman that takes her child to one of the parks I take my son to that is the only person I've seen with H that I know for sure is not a tourist. So far I've seen her with a B, a picotin, a garden party, and a double sens.  It's so nice to see these bags used in real life and not behind glass!


----------



## DrTr

PANda_USC said:


> noir clemence picotin at my grandpa's funeral in Taiwan


Sorry for you loss.  What a place to see Hermes, hope it was comforting.


----------



## Jen123

Just saw my first birkin in real life   a gorgeous white 25 b with ghw on a fabulous woman at Husk in Charleston SC


----------



## TankerToad

Saw THREE Orange Birkins in Chicago downtown yesterday. Couldn't believe it! Of course. I had mine out, too, must have been Wear Your Orange Birkin Day.  I missed the memo but luckily I complied.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 gold Birkin,PHW and a Malachite Evelyne(still drooling about the Evelyne as I write this).


----------



## chicinthecity777

TankerToad said:


> Saw THREE Orange Birkins in Chicago downtown yesterday. Couldn't believe it! Of course. I had mine out, too, must have been Wear Your Orange Birkin Day. I missed the memo but luckily I complied.


 
 or going to a orange Birkin convention! I would like to join too! Must take my Miss Orange out again too!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Saw three at a club carnival yesterday. Orange ghw (which looked very well-loved) 35, 30cm phw in the perfect shade of dark blue (abysse?), and white Clemence 35 phw. Also spotted one Saturday in NYC as I was pulling out of a lot - 30cm etoupe phw.


----------



## TankerToad

_


xiangxiang0731 said:



 or going to a orange Birkin convention! I would like to join too! Must take my Miss Orange out again too!
		
Click to expand...

_It was/is a holiday weekend here and I gues it is ALL ABOUT THE ORANGE>
Take your baby out!!


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 gold Birkin,PHW and a Malachite Evelyne(still drooling about the Evelyne as I write this).



I tried on a malachite Evelyne a few weeks ago, stunning colour!! Still kicking myself for not getting it....


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 gold Birkin,PHW and a Malachite Evelyne(still drooling about the Evelyne as I write this).



Mme BijouxMalachite is an amazing colour! I tried on a malachite Evelyne a few weeks ago, stunning colour!! Still kicking myself for not getting it....


----------



## At888

An Asian lady  in the shoe dept of Saksfifth BH with  35B in pink color ( not sure) .   To die for!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

The Polo Lounge at Beverly Hills Hotel, a GT B35, beautiful carried by a lovely woman with her baby.


----------



## TankerToad

Today in the city, dining outside, 2 woman, Russian perhaps, mother and duaghter? A Soufre Evelyne GM and a Gold Bikrin 35.


----------



## luckylove

Stunning blue electric jypsiere at gym this morning.  If only I could carry that size, I may have run off with it!


----------



## seton

NYC

Picotin, blinding white
B25? matte exotic fauve
mother and child walking with B30 BE
2 vintage gold B35s
woman in flowy white linen dress with black clemence Evelyne GM and black CDC PHW
vintage gold Evelyne

and best of all, stylish woman walking down Lex with ebene/toile B35. TDF!!!!


----------



## doves75

Lots of Hermes Bags...Birkin and Kelly in various color and size, at grand opening HOP BH!! But this Lakis ..i think in Bleu Saphire..catch my eyes...who knows may be she is a TPF member.


----------



## tammywks

doves75 said:


> Lots of Hermes Bags...Birkin and Kelly in various color and size, at grand opening HOP BH!! But this Lakis ..i think in Bleu Saphire..catch my eyes...who knows may be she is a TPF member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320038



Nice spy shot!


----------



## doves75

tammywks said:


> Nice spy shot!



Thanks...Tammywks.  I wish I could take more pics without being like a paparazzi..... LoL


----------



## Vinia

doves75 said:


> Lots of Hermes Bags...Birkin and Kelly in various color and size, at grand opening HOP BH!! But this Lakis ..i think in Bleu Saphire..catch my eyes...who knows may be she is a TPF member.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2320038



Nice shot! I'm more curious about the loot she's got


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

56th and lex.  This Kelly was absolutely stunning.  Never thought I would love the color with gold hardware.  Wow


----------



## luckylove

LVobsessedNYC said:


> 56th and lex.  This Kelly was absolutely stunning.  Never thought I would love the color with gold hardware.  Wow



Stunning!!


----------



## Monceau

Tuesday at RL Grill in Chicago:

An elegant woman with a croc Constance élan (mesmerizing)
Spotted a couple of Birkins, one in Gold and one Ebene

A woman at the table next to mine wearing the orange cw of Cavalcadour GM - I was wearing the noir, so we were cousins!

A Soufre Evelyne, a gold Evelyne and a Etoupe Victoria in passing while waiting for a car at the Pen.


----------



## slowlikehoney

LVobsessedNYC said:


> 56th and lex.  This Kelly was absolutely stunning.  Never thought I would love the color with gold hardware.  Wow



Oh! That really is gorgeous! And she styled it perfectly!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVobsessedNYC said:


> 56th and lex.  This Kelly was absolutely stunning.  Never thought I would love the color with gold hardware.  Wow



Gorgeous spy pic!


----------



## CookyMonster

at Kuala Lumpur's silver jewelry event on weds 9th sept


----------



## my peko

Pretty lady with a grained leather 35 Kelly with gold hardware, Hong Kong Times Square's City Super


----------



## Vinia

Gentleman in front of me carrying a 40cm? Herbag in purple. I love seeing men with their Hermes! Hong Kong MTR causeway bay


----------



## Kelly_Birkin

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 gold Birkin,PHW and a Malachite Evelyne(still drooling about the Evelyne as I write this).



Thanks, Madam Bijoux. Wow. It's nice to know that there are Birkins at the King of Prussia  Mall...even though I can't afford it or would even be offered one. I  like knowing that they do get them in from time-to-time.


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

woman grocery shopping in trader joe's in Delaware?!  blue thalassa B35 PHW... I got so distracted that I forgot my eggs


----------



## Babybear73

Restaurant Daniel last night.  Beautiful Rouge Crocodile Birkin in a 25 or 30.  I complimented the elegant owner as we passed her by upon exiting.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today was a great day for H watchers at the King of Prussia mall. Strolling through Neiman's: 
A 30 Birkin from the *gris family, PHW
A Bolide from the red family
A 30 light orange Birkin
A blue Izmir Evelyne*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today was a great day for H watchers at the King of Prussia mall. Strolling through Neiman's:
> A 30 Birkin from the *gris family, PHW
> A Bolide from the red family
> A 30 light orange Birkin
> A blue Izmir Evelyne*


*

Why don't I have these sightings at KofP? Maybe because I run in and out of H in 5 minutes *


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Just then, in the coffee shop..

A woman gave me the evils because I took up a whole booth to myself whilst reading the 'Hermes and Socialites Thread' (the Ballinciaga topic to be exact) and she carried a Vert Anis Togo 30 Birkin with the back facing out..


----------



## Lurker99

Violet alligator lindy at the Ala Moana Mall Hermes in Honolulu, HI. I don't know why no one has picked it up.


----------



## Stansy

Yesterday on the bus I saw a lady with a trim in bordeaux or brown, GHW and a lion cadena. Plus a beautiful H scarf, very elegant!!


----------



## tammywks

Lurker99 said:


> Violet alligator lindy at the Ala Moana Mall Hermes in Honolulu, HI. I don't know why no one has picked it up.


Today, spotted K, B, Constance and GP at Somerset House where London Fashion Week is held.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Not having much luck with wildlife sightings here in Los Angeles, just a CDC on a gorgeous woman at Madeo restaurant last night.


----------



## audreylita

A large red picotin at Sidewalk Bistro in New York.


----------



## seton

NYC yesterday

3 B30s and 1 B25
Blue Lin Evelyne plus 2 more Evelyne in other colors
1 tiny gray Lindy


----------



## lilneko69

Evelyne is barenia?!? Sighted in Union Square, NYC


----------



## Stansy

Yesterday at the H store: an asian guy with a Kelly in souffre and a blueish Twilly tied around the handle.
Looked perfect for the warm and sunny day we had!


----------



## seton

today

1. barenia Evelyne PM waiting outside restaurant with a Cognac ostrich Kelly (dunno if that is real tho)
2. tabac camel (my fave beige ever) Evelyne crossing the st (gorgeous!)
3. gold togo Evelyne GM

4. blanc Marwari scarf outside Bloomingdales


----------



## hloverc

Yesterday at Madison Ave, so many eye candies but was not quick enough to take any pics. I guess I just need my camera prepared at any moment in NYC. 
A matte croc rouge h birkin
Etoupe kelly32
Gold kelly32
Black birkin 30 with GHW
Wow. The two birkins are just dreamy!


----------



## wekilledcouture

Yesterday at Chanel Westfield sydney lady with a matte 40cm croc birkin in a grey green. The sales assistants were practically bowing to her!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

wekilledcouture said:


> Yesterday at Chanel Westfield sydney lady with a matte *40cm croc birkin in a grey green*. The sales assistants were practically bowing to her!



Can't say that I don't blame them!


----------



## tammywks

Spotted this B at Vivienne Westwood SS 14 fashion show yesterday





Spotted this Constance at Peter Pilotto SS 14 fashion show today





Spotted this K at Selfridges today




Spotted this K at my hotel lobby today


----------



## doves75

tammywks said:


> Spotted this B at Vivienne Westwood SS 14 fashion show yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance at Peter Pilotto SS 14 fashion show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this K at Selfridges today



Thanks for the spy pics tammwks!!


----------



## sydgirl

David Jones Sydney, ladies shoe dept a beautiful rose lipstick Kelly phw! Looked like a 28cm...tried to take spy pic but it would've been obvious as she was carrying it in the crook of her arm!
Hello if you're a tpf member


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tammywks said:


> Spotted this B at Vivienne Westwood SS 14 fashion show yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance at Peter Pilotto SS 14 fashion show today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this K at Selfridges today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted this K at my hotel lobby today



Amazing spy pics! Thanks.


----------



## essiedub

Saturday - at Memorial Stadium in Berkeley 

Buckeye fan (and in the donor section! hrrrmph)   sporting a Clic Clac; Arceau watch on the other arm. She was really very nice.


----------



## Jen123

essiedub said:


> Saturday - at Memorial Stadium in Berkeley
> 
> Buckeye fan (and in the donor section! hrrrmph)   sporting a Clic Clac; Arceau watch on the other arm. She was really very nice.



Ah I think I need red now seeing as I am a buckeye fan too!!  great picture!


----------



## essiedub

Jen123 said:


> Ah I think I need red now seeing as I am a buckeye fan too!!  great picture!


well *Jen123*  "O-*H*-I-O" to you!  Go Go GO...........No excuse not to get it - national championship?! (though too bad we affect your "strength of schedule")


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Texting while walking made these shots easy breezy today in manhattan
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. Hehehe


----------



## Jen123

essiedub said:


> well *Jen123*  "O-*H*-I-O" to you!  Go Go GO...........No excuse not to get it - national championship?! (though too bad we affect your "strength of schedule")



Lol a national championship is enough of an excuse to get one! There is something about fall and football that makes me oh so happy


----------



## Love-Vintage

@ Alexander McQueen store.... two beautiful ladies with H bags

1) bi color chocolate birkin with pink inside & trimming

2) black kelly with gold hw


----------



## seton

NYC

BJ togo Constance (not sure if this was real)
B25 - etoupe PHW

Echec CSGM - blanc/noir
Arbre de Vie 90 - blanc
le Tarot 90 - blue red


----------



## hananiki

Gris Perle Jypsiere! Was never a fan of the style until I saw this! So lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## hananiki

Blue Lin K having Timsum in HK.


----------



## hananiki

Beautiful Red B30 GHW (not sure which exact shade) going on a trip at the HK Airport!


----------



## hananiki

Etoupe B35 phw going for a walk about town!


----------



## hananiki

Blue Jeans B25 and its pal GM  shawl going for a quick pickup at the local pharma.


----------



## hananiki

B35 Soufre waiting patiently for its friend to arrive....


----------



## hananiki

Beautiful Red K32? Retourne picking up a new dress at Zara....


----------



## hananiki

Another Beautiful K32 taking an after dinner walk in Kowloon HK...


----------



## hananiki

Delightfully Blue Lindy going about Town! What a pop of colour to cheer up the day!


----------



## hananiki

Last but not least to round up a week of great H wildlife sightings..... an absolutely gorgeous K32 Tosca Retourne (how my heart flutters) chatting with her friend......


----------



## hananiki

Oops pix didn't load. Here it is!


----------



## doves75

Beautiful Asian lady on rodeo drive with her mini Constance &#10084;&#128077;&#10084;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Beautiful Asian lady on rodeo drive with her mini Constance &#10084;&#128077;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339846



Gorgeous constance!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Last night I saw a VERY bright red B35. Rouge Casaque? Is it really so bright? It was like neon red, especially compared to my rouge H. Also saw a pretty etoupe Jige.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Last night I saw a VERY bright red B35. Rouge Casaque? *Is it really so bright? *It was like neon red, especially compared to my rouge H. Also saw a pretty etoupe Jige.



RC is a really bright red, but that's why I love it so much, *BBC*!


----------



## TankerToad

BBC said:


> Last night I saw a VERY bright red B35. Rouge Casaque? Is it really so bright? It was like neon red, especially compared to my rouge H. Also saw a pretty etoupe Jige.


 
There is a new red called pimento which is really bright red.
might have been that?
its pretty intense and  REALLY red.


----------



## martiniandlace

Its shawl weather!. Saw a lot of shawls downtown Vancouver yesterday. The new CDC shawl, Astrologie Nouveau 140 silk, Etriers, CSMC and many many more.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> There is a new red called *pimento* which is really bright red.
> might have been that?
> its pretty intense and  REALLY red.



Haven't seen pimento from H, better google it now!


----------



## Notorious Pink

TankerToad said:


> There is a new red called pimento which is really bright red.
> might have been that?
> its pretty intense and  REALLY red.



That sounds right to me. It was so bright, at first look I thought it was fake! Brighter than any H red I've seen. I suppose it could be Casaque, chances are I will see it again, so next time I'll ask!


----------



## doves75

Black matte croc 35 Birkin with hold hardware at Lawry's.


----------



## GenieBottle26

A stunning, well dressed young woman walking her 2 dogs in Old Montreal this afternoon carrying, what I think, was a Canopee B30!


----------



## taylorrd

What a nice surprise. I saw a women while I was shopping at Costco carrying an orange Bolide and wearing an Hermes scarf.


----------



## my peko

These are only a few among the Hermes bags I spot over my trip to Osaka (when I've got a hand to spare) a few days ago.


----------



## hananiki

Love the yellow b!!!!! Great pictures my peko!


----------



## lilneko69

doves75 said:


> Beautiful Asian lady on rodeo drive with her mini Constance &#10084;&#55357;&#56397;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339846


 
Love that she's carrying an orange H bag too...wonder what else she got?


----------



## doves75

lilneko69 said:


> Love that she's carrying an orange H bag too...wonder what else she got?



She just came out from the new BH store....I'm curious what's in that bag. )


----------



## meazar

BBB 35 and ultraviolet?? Constance belt in Georgetown today.


----------



## Happy Me

my peko said:


> These are only a few among the Hermes bags I spot over my trip to Osaka (when I've got a hand to spare) a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2355443
> View attachment 2355444
> View attachment 2355446



Wow, 25 looks so lovely but too hard to come by in the U.S.!!!


----------



## Happy Me

doves75 said:


> Beautiful Asian lady on rodeo drive with her mini Constance &#10084;&#128077;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339846



So wanting a Constance now, can't believe that I turned down an orange one last year &#128557;


----------



## Nolia

Haha, you guys are all so good at getting these spy pics!!


----------



## ghoztz

doves75 said:


> Beautiful Asian lady on rodeo drive with her mini Constance &#10084;&#128077;&#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2339846


Never thought I would like the mini Constance but after seeing this photo, I think I'm in love with it.  haha.


----------



## doves75

ghoztz said:


> Never thought I would like the mini Constance but after seeing this photo, I think I'm in love with it.  haha.



I'm glad that the pic helps &#128522;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Last but not least to round up a week of great H wildlife sightings..... an absolutely gorgeous K32 Tosca Retourne (how my heart flutters) chatting with her friend......



*hananiki*- WOW, I'm impressed with all your wildlife shots.  Were they all taken in Hong Kong ?  What a place with a collection of H bags.


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> *hananiki*- WOW, I'm impressed with all your wildlife shots.  Were they all taken in Hong Kong ?  What a place with a collection of H bags.



Hi chkpfbeliever! Haha, yes they were all taken in HK. I think HK ladies really know how to rock their bags. I missed another shot that week, which would have been a wonderful addition. I saw a himalayan croc and a red croc coming out of a mini van! But alas was too slow on taking a photo... guess I was too stunned.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Hi chkpfbeliever! Haha, yes they were all taken in HK. I think HK ladies really know how to rock their bags. I missed another shot that week, which would have been a wonderful addition. I saw a himalayan croc and a red croc coming out of a mini van! But alas was too slow on taking a photo... guess I was too stunned.



*hananiki*- I wonder if you came across the Mr. Lau's girlfriend in Hong Kong since she was always sited in a mini van and she has lots of croc Bs.  the other lady could be her mom.

I hope you had a nice time shopping there.


----------



## carlinha

a lovely lady with her family having an early dinner: white birkin with blue twillys


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

carlinha said:


> a lovely lady with her family having an early dinner: white birkin with blue twillys



LOVE this pic!


----------



## carlinha

VigeeLeBrun said:


> LOVE this pic!



thanks *vigee*!  they were such a chic and beautiful family!


----------



## tnw

In Montecito, CA a few minutes ago, a very petite young woman carrying (crossbody) a GM black Evelyne.  Really looked casual and eye catching on her.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Business conference in Sofitel, a red croc B35 with PHW. It was very impressive but I was too slow to take a picture of it.


----------



## chicinthecity777

And another delegate wore the same maxi twilly as the one I bought.


----------



## Nolia

No spypic to accompany this sighting but last night I caught up with and complimented a girl at Pmall in Toronto carrying a gorgeous black B with PHW and a bright blue twilly wrapped around one handle. Never spotted a B in Pmall before!!


----------



## quaintrelle

my peko said:


> These are only a few among the Hermes bags I spot over my trip to Osaka (when I've got a hand to spare) a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2355443
> View attachment 2355444
> View attachment 2355446



Excellent photos...


----------



## fashionistanc

Probably the first time I glimpsed a fellow JPG birkin carrier--black JPG birkin, Intermix, Las Vegas Caesar's mall. Too fast for a pic!


----------



## Nolia

Drop dead gorgeous ble Kelly today at Yorkdale. Hydra maybe?!


----------



## Piggyme

Osaka, Japan


----------



## afsweet

Was very surprised to spot a blue Jean b35 with ghw at the local Giant supermarket. I wanted to snap a pic but all the customers behind me in line would think I'm crazy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stephc005 said:


> Was very surprised to spot a blue Jean b35 with ghw at the local Giant supermarket. *I wanted to snap a pic but all the customers behind me in line would think I'm crazy!*



I know exactly what you mean,* steph*. Saw a K35 at my local salad restaurant and just couldn't get up the nerve to snap a pic!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Gold 35 b and orange 35 b ghw at 2 different schools in Jersey this week.


----------



## peggioka

today around 5:30 pm in beverly hills H store, I saw a lady carrying a twin to my B - 30cm vert chartruse GHW clemence.  I never see one that is exactly the same as mine so I told her that


----------



## christymarie340

At Creeds in KOP last night, a beautiful blonde woman wearing an H belt at the bar.


----------



## audreylita

A 35 cm birkin in dark blue with red on the sides and the handle.  
Brushed gold hardware.  
At Leather Spa in Manhattan.


----------



## Machick333

Lady at the grocery store ... A burgundy coloured B ... No idea of colour


----------



## meazar

Lobby of Regent Hotel in Berlin: black Kelly ,Orange B, giant gold B and 3 black Bs! I was travelling with Chanel....didn't get the memo!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

meazar said:


> Lobby of Regent Hotel in Berlin: black Kelly ,Orange B, giant gold B and 3 black Bs! I was travelling with Chanel....*didn't get the memo!*



Amazing sightings, *meazar*! And love your sense of humor!!


----------



## calicocat

Saturday at H: a tall lady with 35cm black Kelly PHW.


----------



## calicocat

Yesterday at Pusateri Yorkville - an elegant Asian lady with a black (looks to be 32?) Kelly. Not sure about hardware - might have been gold.


----------



## dia

Skipton , England , HSBC bank saw a stunning lady with a gorgeous Birkin etoupe !


----------



## lucywife

An Asian lady carrying Graphite Lindy (30 cm) on Newbury street, she looked me right in the eye and smiled lol I had the exact same bag.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

At uni this morning... vert fonce b35 ghw on a young asian chick.. and a b40 black phw on a brunette woman.. both were spotted in the library as I was print I ng out my assignment... lo largo ks like h spotting at the uni library is the place to be


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> At uni this morning... vert fonce b35 ghw on a young asian chick.. and a b40 black phw on a brunette woman.. both were spotted in the library as I was print I ng out my assignment... lo largo ks like h spotting at the uni library is the place to be



Love your posts, *L.Vuitton.Freak*. Maybe I need to go back to college for an H wildlife sighting! I haven't seen that many in Los Angeles since I have been here.


----------



## starshar

Yesterday at Munich, my first H wildsightings was a evelyne GM in chocolate near HBF. Not much luck of B or K sightings here.


----------



## Millicat

dia said:


> Skipton , England , HSBC bank saw a stunning lady with a gorgeous Birkin etoupe !



 wow !


----------



## saucyinterloper

In Hong Kong, Central (all within the span of 10 minutes!): A 35 etoupe B, 35 gold B, and 25 black B...this country never ceases to amaze me with just how many Bs (and sometimes Ks) sightings there are!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love your posts, *L.Vuitton.Freak*. Maybe I need to go back to college for an H wildlife sighting! I haven't seen that many in Los Angeles since I have been here.



How's LA??? I am sure there must be at least one... All the pics of the Kardashian Klan toting them like trophies as well as their pals, I am sure you can spot one!! 

It is quite funny that over this past year, there are quite a few people that are around my age or a tad smidgen older and they are already using B's and K's... Do come to Australia and experience the college life Down Under... We are seriously trying the emulate the American college lifestyle.. We are just missing the jocks and cheerleaders.. But everything else seems to be the same  (In the meantime, you can spot quite a few nice things along the way  )


----------



## Maedi

starshar said:


> Yesterday at Munich, my first H wildsightings was a evelyne GM in chocolate near HBF. Not much luck of B or K sightings here.



Walk down Maximiliansstrasse and you will many Bs and Ks


----------



## Vinia

saucyinterloper said:


> In Hong Kong, Central (all within the span of 10 minutes!): A 35 etoupe B, 35 gold B, and 25 black B...this country never ceases to amaze me with just how many Bs (and sometimes Ks) sightings there are!



Oh yes. Try having an afternoon coffee at pacific place too.


----------



## BirkinBrains

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> How's LA??? I am sure there must be at least one... All the pics of the Kardashian Klan toting them like trophies as well as their pals, I am sure you can spot one!!



Haha, surprisingly, unless I'm on Rodeo Drive, I don't usually run into people wearing H! Granted, I don't go out on the town a whole bunch, so I'm likely missing out. I actually see more in SF/Marin, but again, that depends on the part of town, largely.


----------



## Millicat

BirkinBrains said:


> Haha, surprisingly, unless I'm on Rodeo Drive, I don't usually run into people wearing H! Granted, I don't go out on the town a whole bunch, so I'm likely missing out. I actually see more in SF/Marin, but again, that depends on the part of town, largely.



Agreed, and it could well apply to a few other ladies on here.

This reminds me of Big telling Carrie (in SATC2) that he's had "30 years of going out on the town" when he didn't want to go to the Hollywood 'thing'  (the after dinner party)


----------



## luckylove

Gorgeous RL medor at Go Pink Luncheon... Eclipsed only by the stunning Rob Lowe!  Still incredibly handsome after all these years!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

BirkinBrains said:


> Haha, surprisingly, unless I'm on Rodeo Drive, I don't usually run into people wearing H! Granted, I don't go out on the town a whole bunch, so I'm likely missing out. I actually see more in SF/Marin, but again, that depends on the part of town, largely.



That is so interesting!! Well it is a given though.. In our city, it is actually quite funny since you see a lot of the nice cars and designer items worn by Asians, but the thing is we all like to find bargains in the food department, so there is this one supermarket in ghetto part of the neighborhood where you see a lot of the designer bags!! 

Talking about H spotting.. I went clubbing last night and my friend was wearing her black croc CDC with PHW... That counts as a sighting right?? She was also carrying a Kelly Cut Pochette


----------



## LT bag lady

On Madison Ave, & 60th yesterday afternoon. Black Shiny Croc Birkin 35 GHW.


----------



## At888

A young Asian Lady with 32 Light Blue Kelly (not sure of color)in Four Seasons BH yesterday.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LT bag lady said:


> On Madison Ave, & 60th yesterday afternoon. Black Shiny Croc Birkin 35 GHW.



Great spy pic!

At Madeo restaurant in Beverly Hills last night, a kelly retourne, not sure of the color because she passed by so quickly and I was enjoying my tagliatelle pasta with black truffles


----------



## QuelleFromage

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great spy pic!
> 
> At Madeo restaurant in Beverly Hills last night, a kelly retourne, not sure of the color because she passed by so quickly and I was enjoying my tagliatelle pasta with black truffles


Oh I love that pasta and  Madeo!


----------



## BirkinBrains

Millicat said:


> Agreed, and it could well apply to a few other ladies on here.
> 
> This reminds me of Big telling Carrie (in SATC2) that he's had "30 years of going out on the town" when he didn't want to go to the Hollywood 'thing'  (the after dinner party)



 I actually have seen only 1 Birkin outside of Rodeo in the 11 years I've been here (maybe I'm not as attentive as I thought?)!!! But every time I go to Beverly Hills I see about 15-30.  I've been by the BH store about 6 times in the last two weeks (my mom's having a big birthday, so I've been slowly (or not so slowly) buying up the whole store as a birthday surprise) and seeing all of the Birkins and Kellys on the street is almost as exciting as being in the store itself! 

Haha....plus...is it terrible that I hope someone secretly takes a picture of my bags and posts it on here?! :shame:



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> That is so interesting!! Well it is a given though.. In our city, it is actually quite funny since you see a lot of the nice cars and designer items worn by Asians, but the thing is we all like to find bargains in the food department, so there is this one supermarket in ghetto part of the neighborhood where you see a lot of the designer bags!!
> 
> Talking about H spotting.. I went clubbing last night and my friend was wearing her black croc CDC with PHW... That counts as a sighting right?? She was also carrying a Kelly Cut Pochette



Haha, it TOTALLY counts! I get just as excited to see CDCs (or any other H goodies) as I do bags. Pretty hilarious about the bags in the supermarket!


----------



## doves75

BirkinBrains said:


> I actually have seen only 1 Birkin outside of Rodeo in the 11 years I've been here (maybe I'm not as attentive as I thought?)!!! But every time I go to Beverly Hills I see about 15-30.  I've been by the BH store about 6 times in the last two weeks (my mom's having a big birthday, so I've been slowly (or not so slowly) buying up the whole store as a birthday surprise) and seeing all of the Birkins and Kellys on the street is almost as exciting as being in the store itself!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha....plus...is it terrible that I hope someone secretly takes a picture of my bags and posts it on here?! :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, it TOTALLY counts! I get just as excited to see CDCs (or any other H goodies) as I do bags. Pretty hilarious about the bags in the supermarket!




LoL....BirkinBrains!! I don't blame you.... I might want somebody to snap a spy pic of my bag too!! )) 
P.S. When r you gng back to BH??!! Wink...wink!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

BirkinBrains said:


> I actually have seen only 1 Birkin outside of Rodeo in the 11 years I've been here (maybe I'm not as attentive as I thought?)!!! But every time I go to Beverly Hills I see about 15-30.  I've been by the BH store about 6 times in the last two weeks (my mom's having a big birthday, so I've been slowly (or not so slowly) buying up the whole store as a birthday surprise) and seeing all of the Birkins and Kellys on the street is almost as exciting as being in the store itself!
> 
> Haha....plus...is it terrible that I hope someone secretly takes a picture of my bags and posts it on here?! :shame:
> 
> 
> Oh man, it would be an honor to be spotted and your spy pic was taken!!! I am always curious about other countries and you expect the US to be full of designer things and such, based on media but in reality the country is in so much debt it is literally up to their eyeballs (somewhat paraphrasing from Confessions of a Shopaholic) and 15 - 30 H bags every time you go there!! OMG!!!
> 
> 
> Haha, it TOTALLY counts! I get just as excited to see CDCs (or any other H goodies) as I do bags.* Pretty hilarious about the bags in the supermarket!*



Hahah yeah it really is.. It is also really funny that they literally wear old raggy tracksuits with their rolex's and then tote around their B, K, Chanel or LV or Prada!! Kinda really a clash and juxtaposition of certain clothing elements!


----------



## BirkinBrains

doves75 said:


> LoL....BirkinBrains!! I don't blame you.... I might want somebody to snap a spy pic of my bag too!! ))
> P.S. When r you gng back to BH??!! Wink...wink!!



Hehe....aww it's so nice to be understood!!!  

I should put out a PSA - "matte croc Birkin, on the loose in BH on Wed and Thurs!" 

Hehe.  I need to start taking more sleuth pics myself! I saw a BE 35 B on my way out of Hermes BH that made me start drooling.....


----------



## sydgirl

Sydney, corner of market & Elizabeth st heading into Hermes this morning...

Gold sellier Kelly looked like a 32cm...looked beautiful and well loved!!


----------



## hananiki

Love this thread! it is really so fun! Saw these lovely Hs across Beijing, Shanghai and Hongkong the last 2 weeks. I also spotted 2 B35 RTs in Shanghai and a B25 Ombre Lizard in Hongkong, but was too slow on the draw..... 

But here are are ones I managed to snap! Beautiful UV Pico at the supermarket picking out fruits in Hongkong.


----------



## hananiki

B35 Gold taking the subway in Hongkong...


----------



## hananiki

BE Lindy picking out shades in HK. What a fun look!!


----------



## hananiki

B35 Tosca at the Mall in Hongkong! Love the colour. I don't really see many of them up and about!


----------



## hananiki

B35 Rose Jaipur having dinner in BJ. Love it with GHW!


----------



## hananiki

B30 lagon at the Beijing peninsula hotel. Love the matching coat!


----------



## hananiki

Last but not least, my favourite, uv (?) Kelly at the Beijing airport lounge. Chopsticks not included... haha....


----------



## thyme

sydgirl said:


> Sydney, corner of market & Elizabeth st heading into Hermes this morning...
> 
> Gold sellier Kelly looked like a 32cm...looked beautiful and well loved!!





hananiki said:


> Last but not least, my favourite, uv (?) Kelly at the Beijing airport lounge. Chopsticks not included... haha....



great spy pics *sydgirl* and *hananiki*!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> B35 Rose Jaipur having dinner in BJ. Love it with GHW!



*hananiki* - You're so good at capturing these wild life sightings.  I really enjoy seeing all many beautiful H bags around.  Where did you see the Rose Jaipur B ? It is stunning.


----------



## my peko

You are a great spy Hananiki!

Here's my contribution. Yesterday taking the bus, the girl next to me was carrying a red lindy too. Different shade of
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 red and size though.


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> *hananiki* - You're so good at capturing these wild life sightings.  I really enjoy seeing all many beautiful H bags around.  Where did you see the Rose Jaipur B ? It is stunning.



Chincac, my peko: Thank you! Love these wildlife sightings, gives a certain razzle dazzle to the day!!

Chkpfbeliever: Thank you! This was at the new lei garden restaurant in Beijing Regent Hotel!


----------



## sydgirl

chincac said:


> great spy pics *sydgirl* and *hananiki*!


Thank you chincac!!! I always try to take a pic without being obvious lol


----------



## sydgirl

hananiki said:


> B30 lagon at the Beijing peninsula hotel. Love the matching coat!


OMG my UHG colour!!!!! Love lagoon!! So lucky you saw it in person and thank you for the spy pics!!!!

We need more


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hananiki said:


> Last but not least, my favourite, uv (?) Kelly at the Beijing airport lounge. Chopsticks not included... haha....





hananiki said:


> B30 lagon at the Beijing peninsula hotel. Love the matching coat!





my peko said:


> You are a great spy Hananiki!
> 
> Here's my contribution. Yesterday taking the bus, the girl next to me was carrying a red lindy too. Different shade of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2382488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> red and size though.



Love these spy pics, *hananiki* and *my peko*! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## **Chanel**

An unexpected H. sighting this morning! Had a doctor's appointment and I couldn't help but smiling when I saw a Rivale bracelet on my doctor's wrist. I complimented her on it and we had a short chat about H. . 
Couldn't snap a spy pic, but I definitely was pleasantly surprised when I spotted the Rivale bracelet on her wrist.


----------



## slowlikehoney

Just saw an Evelyn at my local grocery store! That was quite a surprise. Never seen any H around here, EVER.


----------



## sfshopgirl

I was actually able to snap a pic today (first time ever!) at whole foods! Well dressed lady with her gold GP, a chaine d'ancre TGM, and a XL capecod with ebene croc strap.  I'm surprised I was able to capture all three.


----------



## TankerToad

Last Sat between Park and 5th in NYC


----------



## TankerToad

A lovely brunette on Madison about a block from Hermes with a red Kelly


----------



## TankerToad

One more
Gorgeous !


----------



## vivelebag

TankerToad said:


> A lovely brunette on Madison about a block from Hermes with a red Kelly



Looks great with the strap. What size do you reckon this is?

Thanks!


----------



## doves75

sfshopgirl said:


> I was actually able to snap a pic today (first time ever!) at whole foods! Well dressed lady with her gold GP, a chaine d'ancre TGM, and a XL capecod with ebene croc strap.  I'm surprised I was able to capture all three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2384387







TankerToad said:


> Last Sat between Park and 5th in NYC







TankerToad said:


> A lovely brunette on Madison about a block from Hermes with a red Kelly




Thanks for the spy pics!!! Wish me luck...I hope to be able to get some spy pics  in Chitown!! &#128591;


----------



## hananiki

TankerToad said:


> Last Sat between Park and 5th in NYC



Love this!! Wonderful spy shots! TankerToad! Teehee!


----------



## TankerToad

vivelebag said:


> Looks great with the strap. What size do you reckon this is?
> 
> Thanks!



32 Kelly
Looks so cool in action in the wild!


----------



## sydgirl

Sydney, Australia corner market & Elizabeth st, lady with toile birkin... Looked like a 30cm...walking past Hermes.

No spy pic as I was crossing the lights in opposite direction.


----------



## Piggyme

Taichung mall just outside Chanel
Delish with pink trimming


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> A lovely brunette on Madison about a block from Hermes with a red Kelly



Gorgeous rouge K, great sighting!


----------



## hananiki

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2384845
> 
> Taichung mall just outside Chanel
> Delish with pink trimming



This is just gorgeous......


----------



## QuelleFromage

TankerToad said:


> 32 Kelly
> Looks so cool in action in the wild!


I just love a red 32 on a strap.


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

Etoupe GP at the American Dental Association Annual meeting in New Orleans


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on 5th Ave in NYC: a 35 black  Birkin, PHW and a 35 gold  Birkin.  At a matinee of "Kinky Boots": an orange Garden Party.


----------



## my peko

Bumping into this lady who carries a Kelly while queuing up for elevator at work always brightens my day.


----------



## biscuit1

Bennie's Feed Barn in Bedford Hills , NY this afternoon. Etoupe Evelyne with a very nice woman - terrific smile.


----------



## etoupebirkin

At the Neiman's precious jewels dinner last night in Tysons:

28 Gris Elephant Croc Kelly (shiny)
25 Ombre Lizard Birkin (STUNNING)
35 Etoupe Birkin
Sanguine Paris Bombay 
30 SO Black Birkin (mine)

I didn't have the guts to take spy pics.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Havent spotted this thread for a while but I have seen quite a lot of H recently...

BBB 35 ghw walking down the street towards chanel no biggie.. very chic woman in burberry and CL's you can spot them red soles everywhere!!

32 rough h kelly carried by a hk lolady in the apple store.. it was in really bad condition. Like the flap was turning up from the edges and the batwing affect was in place it looked like she stuffed a scarf in there peaking out.. not in good shape

H belt spotted by a really attractive woman.. hence the spotting of the belt...

Cdc belt worn by another chic woman at prada


----------



## Machick333

Shiny black croc B 35 at "they bay" (Toronto )


----------



## etoupebirkin

TankerToad said:


> One more
> Gorgeous !



LOL, I have to tell you we were in NYC at the same time!!!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

So many bags spotted during my stay in Hong Kong but managed to take a spy pic on Canton Road, Kowloon today:  20cm Vermillion Swift Toolbox


----------



## Roku

^ Oh I love spy pics!! They are the best!!


----------



## mustangsammy

Today I spotted a beautiful young Asian woman dressed casually carrying a 30cm gold birkin walking around Union Square.

Also a light blue (bleu jean?) 40cm birkin at the make up counter in Saks.


----------



## Halothane

FSH is the best place to see all people gaurded with her birkins... mentho, etain ostrich, cassis, gold.... but they left empty-handed


----------



## Suzie

etoupebirkin said:


> At the Neiman's precious jewels dinner last night in Tysons:
> 
> 28 Gris Elephant Croc Kelly (shiny)
> 25 Ombre Lizard Birkin (STUNNING)
> 35 Etoupe Birkin
> Sanguine Paris Bombay
> 30 SO Black Birkin (mine)
> 
> I didn't have the guts to take spy pics.



Wow, what a smorgasbord of eye candy.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> At the Neiman's precious jewels dinner last night in Tysons:
> 
> 28 Gris Elephant Croc Kelly (shiny)
> 25 Ombre Lizard Birkin (STUNNING)
> 35 Etoupe Birkin
> Sanguine Paris Bombay
> 30 SO Black Birkin (mine)
> 
> I didn't have the guts to take spy pics.



Wow! I wouldn't be able to take spy pics either, especially at a dinner but great memory!


----------



## peggioka

I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -



Wow!!! Lovely sighting!! I have heard about Anastasia's My mum raves about it.. Shame she cannot fly half way round the world just to get her eyebrows done!! LOL! 

Best sighting of the week!!


----------



## doves75

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -




Nice spy pic...peggioka!! I hope this one is a legit croc B!! &#128522;


----------



## luckylove

doves75 said:


> Nice spy pic...peggioka!! I hope this one is a legit croc B!! &#128522;



I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## bjostone

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -


where was its body guard?    beautiful, and beautiful little blondie.............very lucky mom..........


----------



## Anfang

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -


Just WOW !!!


----------



## Serva1

I just love looking at these beautiful bags in action. Thank you for posting &#128516;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -



Gorgeous spy pic, *peggioka*! What a spectacular bag and good for you to aim and shoot for us


----------



## Hermesforlife

At fundraiser last night 59th & 1st , Manhattan. Light was very low so couldn't make out details but saw at least 3, an Evelyn med size in a dark color, a red birkin possibly a 25 and a gold in a 30. Not sure Goldie was real though, something seemed off but I couldn't see very well.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Jewels by JAR exhibit at the Met museum in NYC:
A black box Kelly, GHW, in dire need of a spa visit.
A 35 Birkin, GHW, could have been Rouge H (it was dark in the exhibit).


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Total spy 
At dinner in NYC
Croc Kelly


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Sweetyqbk said:


> Total spy
> At dinner in NYC
> Croc Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406584



Love this! Thanks, *Sweety*!


----------



## Sweetyqbk

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this! Thanks, *Sweety*!




The lady was actually really nice and although wasn't part of my party was super friendly... I felt evil taking spy pics of her lol but i just couldn't resist lol


----------



## chkpfbeliever

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -



This is perfection. Thanks *peggioka* for sharing. I had run into exotic bags on the street but they disappear so fast before I've a chance to pull my camera out.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Sweetyqbk said:


> Total spy
> At dinner in NYC
> Croc Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2406584



I love a Rouge Box Kelly someday.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## doloresmia

If you are a member, sorry for stalking you but I love this bag


----------



## **Chanel**

doloresmia said:


> If you are a member, sorry for stalking you but I love this bag



Great spy picture and nice Birkin !


----------



## doves75

doloresmia said:


> If you are a member, sorry for stalking you but I love this bag




Nice spy shot!! Thx doloresmia.


----------



## hananiki

Out and about HK yesterday.....

Cafe (?) Kelly Lakis! Beautiful deep rich brown colour!


----------



## hananiki

Grey Gator B30! Loved the whole ensemble. Very chic!


----------



## hananiki

Great two in one.... Black toolbox with blue electric Kelly wallet!


----------



## peggioka

doves75 said:


> Nice spy pic...peggioka!! I hope this one is a legit croc B!! &#55357;&#56842;


 


luckylove said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


 


bjostone said:


> where was its body guard? beautiful, and beautiful little blondie.............very lucky mom..........


 


Anfang said:


> Just WOW !!!


 


VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous spy pic, *peggioka*! What a spectacular bag and good for you to aim and shoot for us


 


chkpfbeliever said:


> This is perfection. Thanks *peggioka* for sharing. I had run into exotic bags on the street but they disappear so fast before I've a chance to pull my camera out.


 
thanks for all the encouragement!  I just had  to ask the lady to allow me to take a good picture of her B.  I do find that nowadays, there are more and more croco/aligator B on the street.  Last weekend, a poisserie croco B was with a few inches of a bright red croco B in the scarf/belt department at Saks, BH, but I did not have the gut to ask both ladies stand together so that I could take a good picture


----------



## christymarie340

Gorgeous red jypsy at Slate Bleu last night! I was trying not to stare but the color red was perfection!!


----------



## luckylove

Gorgeous BBB at Bal Harbour today! Could not get to my phone fast enough for a spy pic.  Sadly I saw many fakes as well today... a terrible fake constance and an even worse fake jypserie.  I do not think I will ever understand the willingness to buy and wear fakes...


----------



## quaintrelle

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -



Gorgeous bag, Great photo peggioka.


----------



## audreylita

luckylove said:


> Gorgeous BBB at Bal Harbour today! Could not get to my phone fast enough for a spy pic.  Sadly I saw many fakes as well today... a terrible fake constance and an even worse fake jypserie.  I do not think I will ever understand the willingness to buy and wear fakes...



Amazing, definitely not the area I'd expect to see fake anything.


----------



## audreylita

A 30 cm birkin in the new brûlée with PHW.  Really delicious shade of brown.

Not exactly a wildlife sighting per se.  It was my next door neighbor playing show and tell.


----------



## tesi

raisin 35 togo kelly with phw at the hair salon today, next to my rubis!


----------



## maryg1

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -



is that a Kelly wallet on the counter?


----------



## Toronto Carre

Saw a large brown Toolbox at Yonge/Bloor at around noon, and a GORGEOUS green Birkin walking into the Burberry shop shortly afterwards.


----------



## Jen123

B35 at Athens airport on a lovely woman


----------



## peggioka

Certainly looks like it   Great catch!



maryg1 said:


> is that a Kelly wallet on the counter?


----------



## Setherwood

Saw a beautiful Kelly rouge at the pizza counter (sssshhh, don't tell ...I'm suppose to be dieting!!).


----------



## audreylita

A stunning saffron (?) 35 cm birkin in Giorgio Armani on Madison.  Surprisingly the only H bag anywhere on Madison today (except mine of course).


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> A 30 cm birkin in the new brûlée with PHW.  Really delicious shade of brown.
> 
> Not exactly a wildlife sighting per se.  It was my next door neighbor playing show and tell.



That counts, *audreylita*! Must have been a beautiful B30!


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> A stunning saffron (?) 35 cm birkin in Giorgio Armani on Madison.  Surprisingly the only H bag anywhere on Madison today (except mine of course).



You were in town!  We missed each other by just a couple hours I bet. . .


----------



## audreylita

arabesques said:


> You were in town!  We missed each other by just a couple hours I bet. . .



I was around the area for awhile.  The Hermes boutique was so crowded, I couldn't even see the register!


----------



## arabesques

audreylita said:


> I was around the area for awhile.  The Hermes boutique was so crowded, I couldn't even see the register!



Ha!  I must have got there early enough.  I walked up, got helped immediately, and even found the very scarf I've been looking for since the start of AW2013.  

Of course, if you can't see the register, then it's hard to do damage, no?


----------



## audreylita

arabesques said:


> Ha!  I must have got there early enough.  I walked up, got helped immediately, and even found the very scarf I've been looking for since the start of AW2013.
> 
> Of course, if you can't see the register, then it's hard to do damage, no?



They took me to another floor to ring me up.


----------



## Maedi

arabesques said:


> Ha!  I must have got there early enough.  I walked up, got helped immediately, and even found the very scarf I've been looking for since the start of AW2013.
> 
> Of course, if you can't see the register, then it's hard to do damage, no?



Lucky! That is wonderful!


----------



## bags to die for

Gold sellier kelly


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

bags to die for said:


> Gold sellier kelly



Gorgeous sellier K and great spy pic!


----------



## doves75

bags to die for said:


> Gold sellier kelly




Thanks for the spy pic!! )


----------



## spoliedbrat

Saw an amazing 40 B in blue hydra on Bloor Street in Toronto.


----------



## doves75

Gold Birkin GHW at Mitsuwa supermarket. And Lakis 35 white (unable to take pic). I think they are mother and daughter.


----------



## audreylita

doves75 said:


> Gold Birkin GHW at Mitsuwa supermarket. And Lakis 35 white (unable to take pic). I think they are mother and daughter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2415281



I shop there often, have yet to see a birkin there.  Great picture!


----------



## doves75

audreylita said:


> I shop there often, have yet to see a birkin there.  Great picture!




Thanks audreylita. I wish I could take a pic of the Lakis. 
I love to go there coz they have a good ramen place. &#128522;


----------



## audreylita

doves75 said:


> Thanks audreylita. I wish I could take a pic of the Lakis.
> I love to go there coz they have a good ramen place. &#128522;



Which is _exactly_ why I go there.


----------



## karinka

Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

karinka said:


> Causeway Bay, Hong Kong



Are they all carrying a Birkin each - and they don't know each other? I think I am seeing things, they should really do a Birkin bump!


----------



## hananiki

karinka said:


> Causeway Bay, Hong Kong



What a cool shot!!!!!! Thank You karinka!


----------



## carlinha

karinka said:


> Causeway Bay, Hong Kong





L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Are they all carrying a Birkin each - and they don't know each other? I think I am seeing things, they should really do a Birkin bump!





hananiki said:


> What a cool shot!!!!!! Thank You karinka!



that is really a coincidence and very funny!  never seen 3 birkins side by side with the ladies not knowing each other! :lolots:


----------



## loves

beautiful spy pics


----------



## Perfect Day

peggioka said:


> I was having my eyebrows shaped at the Anastasia of Beverly Hills last Thursday and saw this gorgeous bleu royale nilo at the checkout counter -



Im blown away &#9825;


----------



## hananiki

Saw a couple of beauties last week in Hongkong! A bubblegum pink lindy 26! Pardon the dark environment.... But this was at a footrub place!


----------



## hananiki

And this argile swift ghillies k35. I am so in love with this bag! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## TankerToad

In Chicago
a lovely Blue orange 35 and kelly jumping boots
on a busy shopper!


----------



## afsweet

tuesday in nyc at kleinfelds bridal sample sale: a (very beat up) gold evelyne on a middle aged woman. the color was very faded, corners were worn to the point where they were nearly white.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stephc005 said:


> tuesday in nyc at kleinfelds bridal sample sale: a *(very beat up) *gold evelyne on a middle aged woman. *the color was very faded, corners were worn to the point where they were nearly white.*




Oh, that's sad!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> And this argile swift ghillies k35. I am so in love with this bag! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;



*hananiki* - You're in HK again !! Good for you.  Love your spy pics and you've all the luck to run into beautiful H bags.  I love the blink on the ladies' shoes as well.


----------



## MYH

stephc005 said:


> tuesday in nyc at kleinfelds bridal sample sale: a (very beat up) gold evelyne on a middle aged woman. the color was very faded, corners were worn to the point where they were nearly white.


You were brave enough to go to Kleinfeld's sample sale?  I heard it was practically a combat sport.


----------



## afsweet

MYH said:


> You were brave enough to go to Kleinfeld's sample sale?  I heard it was practically a combat sport.



Actually it was a lot quieter and more civilized than I expected. The consultants said the last few sales haven't had great turnout though- they may be doing them too often (the previous one was in October). I highly recommend it though- my sister found her dress and sash, and this sale had an extra 25% off the sale prices ($699 dresses excluded).


----------



## MYH

stephc005 said:


> Actually it was a lot quieter and more civilized than I expected. The consultants said the last few sales haven't had great turnout though- they may be doing them too often (the previous one was in October). I highly recommend it though- my sister found her dress and sash, and this sale had an extra 25% off the sale prices ($699 dresses excluded).



Glad to hear you did not suffer any cuts and bruises!  Congratulations to your sister for finding her dream dress at a discount.  I love watching Say Yes to the Dress.


----------



## loves

MYH said:


> Glad to hear you did not suffer any cuts and bruises!  Congratulations to your sister for finding her dream dress at a discount.  I love watching Say Yes to the Dress.



me too! i think i've seen all episodes and i do have my favourites!


----------



## audreylita

loves said:


> me too! i think i've seen all episodes and i do have my favourites!



Randy Fenolli, I worked with him and we have mutual friends.  What a really good decent human being.  He's as awesome as you see him on TV.


----------



## loves

audreylita said:


> Randy Fenolli, I worked with him and we have mutual friends.  What a really good decent human being.  He's as awesome as you see him on TV.



wow, great to know!!  i adore him


----------



## doloresmia

Hey! Just saw a woman in gym outfit with etain? Evelyne in my coffee shop. This is a perfect look for our area.

Dh passed you to get another deconstructed latte and said you were looking at tPF. So if you are still surfing, hi! I had a gold birkin which leans to the rear and my Tigre royale GM.


----------



## Millicat

Brilliant, love these times


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> Hey! Just saw a woman in gym outfit with etain? Evelyne in my coffee shop. This is a perfect look for our area.
> 
> Dh passed you to get another deconstructed latte and said you were looking at tPF. So if you are still surfing, hi! I had a gold birkin which leans to the rear and my Tigre royale GM.



Hopefully you will meet! But I have to ask, what is a deconstructed latte? Never heard of one, now I am curious! So sorry.:shame:


----------



## doloresmia

Julide said:


> Hopefully you will meet! But I have to ask, what is a deconstructed latte? Never heard of one, now I am curious! So sorry.:shame:



Lol, he is a coffee freak and gets his lattes deconstructed.... Espresso shot(s) straight into porcelain cup, no metal and milk foamed separately from a new bottle and then he adds the two together. Makes me laugh to watch him explain if we are in a new coffee place. Please do not mention Starbucks around him


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> Lol, he is a coffee freak and gets his lattes deconstructed.... Espresso shot(s) straight into porcelain cup, no metal and milk foamed separately from a new bottle and then he adds the two together. Makes me laugh to watch him explain if we are in a new coffee place. Please do not mention Starbucks around him



Ok, no Starbucks. I actually think its a good idea, having everything separate, I didn't know there was a difference between the taste of coffee in a metal container vs porcelain. I have learned something new!! Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## martiniandlace

Two Lindys in IKEA Vancouver today. One etoupe and one black. The black looked a tad suspicious. Do they make fake Lindys?


----------



## Piggyme

H sale in Bella vita, Taipei


----------



## honhon

martiniandlace said:


> Two Lindys in IKEA Vancouver today. One etoupe and one black. The black looked a tad suspicious. Do they make fake Lindys?




I'm sure they do make fake Lindys too.


----------



## thyme

martiniandlace said:


> Two Lindys in IKEA Vancouver today. One etoupe and one black. The black looked a tad suspicious. Do they make fake Lindys?



yup..i have seen a horrible one!


----------



## thyme

Piggyme said:


> H sale in Bella vita, Taipei



great spy pics!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw a black Birkin with GHW at Chanel today whilst I was buying my Chanel Espadrilles :happy dance: Well not exactly buying, but more like prompting (prompting as in bugging him every week to remind him!) my SA to get them in my size in my city since none of them are coming to my store!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Saw a black Birkin with GHW at Chanel today whilst I was buying my Chanel Espadrilles :happy dance: Well not exactly buying, but more like prompting (prompting as in bugging him every week to remind him!) my SA to get them in my size in my city since none of them are coming to my store!



Good luck with the Chanel Espadrilles, *L.Vuitton.Freak*! Can't find them anywhere here, all sold out. Especially the canvas ones.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

martiniandlace said:


> Two Lindys in IKEA Vancouver today. One etoupe and one black. The black looked a tad suspicious. Do they make fake Lindys?



*martiniandlace*, you change your avatar faster than I change clothes 
Particularly like this one for obvious reasons. 

Yes, I am sure that they make fake Lindys in China.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good luck with the Chanel Espadrilles, *L.Vuitton.Freak*! Can't find them anywhere here, all sold out. Especially the canvas ones.



I know!! The ones that I might be hopefully getting is the men's sizing espadrilles.. and mind you those ones are EVEN harder to get!! In the great country of Oz, there one ONE of each size (39 - 46) in three different color ways (beige/black, navy blue/black and black/black all in canvas in the old style) I have listed the color ways in the order that I want!! 

Good luck on finding one of them.. Thankfully trying the get your foot through the door of the H fortress does give you a knack of patience..


----------



## lulilu

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good luck with the Chanel Espadrilles, *L.Vuitton.Freak*! Can't find them anywhere here, all sold out. Especially the canvas ones.




I swear that i saw them in Saks Bala last weekend?


----------



## martiniandlace

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *martiniandlace*, you change your avatar faster than I change clothes
> Particularly like this one for obvious reasons.
> 
> Yes, I am sure that they make fake Lindys in China.



...I dont think I change my avatar faster than you change your clothes!!!. Somehow I think that is impossible..

My avatar usually represents what I am working on or reading...the images in my computer when I log onto TPF. I'm going to a Mandela life celebration event this week.

*Millicat* is guilty of frequent avatar changes too...except she always uses a cat. Hey Mills.... Thanks for the birthday card.


----------



## Piggyme

chincac said:


> great spy pics!!




Thank you&#128522; 
I was slow in taking another yesterday! A gorgy purple croc K32 ghw&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;at the sale!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

martiniandlace said:


> ...I dont think I change my avatar faster than you change your clothes!!!. Somehow I think that is impossible..
> 
> *My avatar usually represents what I am working on or reading...the images in my computer when I log onto TPF. I'm going to a Mandela life celebration event this week.*
> 
> *Millicat* is guilty of frequent avatar changes too...except she always uses a cat. Hey Mills.... Thanks for the birthday card.



LOVE this *martiniandlace*! Great avatar and enjoy the celebration!


----------



## audreylita

I saw a very slender, stylish Asian young man with a black 35 birkin in the Madison boutique on Friday.  He was stylishly dressed with interesting black leather high boots with a curved platform high heel.  I actually wanted to ask whose boots he was wearing!  He walked by me a couple of times and we smiled at each other.

I'm certain I've seen pictures of him posted on the Asians & Hermes thread but I don't remember who he is.


----------



## thyme

Piggyme said:


> Thank you&#128522;
> I was slow in taking another yesterday! A gorgy purple croc K32 ghw&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;at the sale!!!



OMG!!! i would just be staring at it...


----------



## Millicat

martiniandlace said:


> ...I dont think I change my avatar faster than you change your clothes!!!. Somehow I think that is impossible..
> 
> My avatar usually represents what I am working on or reading...the images in my computer when I log onto TPF. I'm going to a Mandela life celebration event this week.
> 
> *Millicat* is guilty of frequent avatar changes too...except she always uses a cat. Hey Mills.... Thanks for the birthday card.





I actually smiled when I read Vigee say that to you 
Yes, I _do_ change my avatar picture a lot, it goes with my mood ..... and as i'm feeling a warm and furry Christmas vibe at the mo the cute kittens abound 

And you're welcome my friend )


----------



## afsweet

FSH is always the best spot for h sightings- most memorable one was a tricolor Kelly.

Then on the street spotted a young lady exiting a cafe after dinner carrying a seller black Kelly. Very classic and understated.


----------



## tesi

naples, florida, 5th avenue.

black 30 birkin ghw
etain 28 jypiere  yesterday afternoon strolling midafternoon.


----------



## blythediva

Taken on Black Friday in Vancouver, Canada


----------



## Piggyme

chincac said:


> OMG!!! i would just be staring at it...




You tell me!!! I was like stalking her!!! Lol

Yesterday in H sogo, I saw K25 etain sitting pretty with her owner. So cute!!!

While today on my way back fm post office, I saw an orange K sellier... Suddenly I'm seeing many H bags these few days!!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on 5th Ave in NYC:  
A 30 Tosca Birkin, PHW
A 35 Rouge G Birkin, GHW
2 black Bolides


----------



## Nolia

Spotted a beautiful orange Birkin today at Yorkdale in Toronto. Huge snowstorm hit the city, so I stayed toasty and warm in the mall. I _think _the lady saw me creeping her picture, but sh pretended not to notice.  Either way, I appreciate how gorgeous her B is.


----------



## arlv8500

Nolia said:


> Spotted a beautiful orange Birkin today at Yorkdale in Toronto. Huge snowstorm hit the city, so I stayed toasty and warm in the mall. I _think _the lady saw me creeping her picture, but sh pretended not to notice.  Either way, I appreciate how gorgeous her B is.



That's the way to conquer a storm Nolia! Hee hee.  I heard there was about 15-20cms of snow there?


----------



## meazar

Madame Bijoux, I am in NYC from Phila this weekend too! But none of your sightings were me  . . On Madison Saturday, black 35b, gold 32 k, black gm Evelyne. Lots of H in the snow!


----------



## Flip88

From Instagram.  I cannot see the bag close enough to confirm the details of it unfortunately.  Hope you like it!


----------



## Flip88

By the way apologies - this is probably in the wrong thread.


----------



## Nolia

arlv8500 said:


> That's the way to conquer a storm Nolia! Hee hee.  I heard there was about 15-20cms of snow there?



Yea about 20cm. Lots of shoveling. :rain:


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Went to dinmer at tony romas tonight and I gate crashed my burberry sa gangs annual bitxh session anyways one of my friends was wearing a blackcdc with phw and another lady was wearing a h shawl.. 

Funny story how my family and I just ended joining their little gathering 

I swear we are not shopaholics!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Went to dinmer at tony romas tonight and I gate crashed my burberry sa gangs annual bitxh session anyways one of my friends was wearing a blackcdc with phw and another lady was wearing a h shawl..
> 
> Funny story how my family and I just ended joining their little gathering
> 
> I swear we are not shopaholics!



GOSH, you make me laugh, *L.Vuitton.Freak*!


----------



## sydgirl

Etoupe 30b phw on the corner of Castlereagh & market st Sydney today... Asian lady carrying it looked like she was on her way to the Hermes store  

Was in a rush so didn't manage a spy shot


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in NM at King of Prussia:  A 35 Rouge Casaque Birkin, PHW


----------



## meazar

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today in NM at King of Prussia:  A 35 Rouge Casaque Birkin, PHW



Haha, again not me! But yesterday at NM King of Prussia restaurant, a gold GP and a Constance belt. Madame Bijoux, we seem to be following each other this week!  First NY, now KOP!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

meazar said:


> Haha, again not me! But yesterday at NM King of Prussia restaurant, a gold GP and a Constance belt. Madame Bijoux, we seem to be following each other this week!  First NY, now KOP!



Hopefully, we will meet one of these days


----------



## lulilu

I will be at KOP tomorrow - maybe I will run into one of you ladies!


----------



## ariadnerentz

Disneyland in CA.
The sun kinda blinded it out. It was a dark blue croc or alligator? I can't tell the difference. But it was a beautiful Kelly and I was just staring at it.

Although, can't say I agree with bringing such a precious bag to a theme park.


----------



## Jen123

Saw a gorgeous woman carrying a gp at cuffs in chagrin falls! It made me badly want that bag


----------



## my peko

This lady was just heading to the store, Mitsukoshi Nagoya.


----------



## doves75

my peko said:


> View attachment 2439196
> 
> 
> This lady was just heading to the store, Mitsukoshi Nagoya.




Very nice spy shot!! Thanks for sharing )


----------



## tesi

naples florida today&#8230;..waterside shops.   30cm black croc birkin with diamond hardware, and twillies on the handles.  gorgeous beyond belief..

also today, 3rd street naples, 35cm etoupe togo birkin with phw


----------



## sydgirl

Friday December 24th Galleries Victoria Sydney Australia blue jean lindy


----------



## chicinthecity777

tesi said:


> naples florida today..waterside shops.   30cm black croc birkin with diamond hardware, and twillies on the handles.  gorgeous beyond belief..
> 
> also today, 3rd street naples, 35cm etoupe togo birkin with phw



I love waterside shops! I wish I was still there! *sigh*


----------



## gymangel812

Several b sighting in Vegas but this was the very best so far, blue electric shiny croc, so pretty!


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Metro north Evelyn sighting. Brightened up my commute


----------



## tammywks

Saw this man helped his wife (I guess) carrying her malachite B when she was trying on shoes behind him at Lane Crawford Times Square Hong Kong on Boxing Day.




The K was left on the chair when her owner was trying on shoes at Lane Crawford IFC in Hong Kong last Sunday. 


 


The L was spotted in Central, Hong Kong last Sunday also.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Saw this man helped his wife (I guess) carrying her malachite B when she was trying on shoes behind him at Lane Crawford Times Square Hong Kong on Boxing Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The K was left on the chair when her owner was trying on shoes at Lane Crawford IFC in Hong Kong last Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The L was spotted in Central, Hong Kong last Sunday also.



Good shots *Tammy*.  Glad that the Kelly didn't get stolen when left alone. Love all your spy shots. When are you going to Korea again ?


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good shots *Tammy*.  Glad that the Kelly didn't get stolen when left alone. Love all your spy shots. When are you going to Korea again ?



The K was safe coz I just sat beside her.  Actually the owner did keep an eye on her bag.

I'll visit Korea again soon. Hope to score something there. Fingers crossed.


----------



## tammywks

Just saw this gorgeous B at Lee Gardens in Hong Kong.


----------



## gymangel812

vegas was hoping with bags:
- orange shiny croc 25 (maybe 30) & orange ghw kelly at ufc 168 at mgm
- pelouse croc 35/40 at the airport
- fauve? shiny croc kelly at serendipity 3
surprised at how many exotics i've seen


----------



## doloresmia

Barney's bh where everyone, male and female, seemed to be carrying a black birkin, a black jpg, including me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> *Barney's bh where everyone, male and female, seemed to be carrying a black birkin, a black jpg, including me!*



Love that!


----------



## doloresmia

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love that!



Was on the lookout for you!


----------



## lucywife

In the movie theater right now


----------



## arlv8500

lucywife said:


> In the movie theater right now



This is the best spy pic.


----------



## hananiki

Happy New Year all! 

DH has been well trained and he took this picture of a B30 Black Croc today in HK Station! What a lovely bag and style!


----------



## hananiki

In the meantime, while waiting for my luggage at the Singapore airport, I was v lucky to be flanked by not 1, not 2, but 3! beautiful H bags! Looks like 2014 is starting off with a bang! 

On my left were Ms b30 tosca (?) and Ms k32 black! All adorned with twillies and well loved by their stylish owners!


----------



## hananiki

And on my right was a b35 in red! Really lovely bag! &#9825;


----------



## honhon

hananiki said:


> In the meantime, while waiting for my luggage at the Singapore airport, I was v lucky to be flanked by not 1, not 2, but 3! beautiful H bags! Looks like 2014 is starting off with a bang!
> 
> On my left were Ms b30 tosca (?) and Ms k32 black! All adorned with twillies and well loved by their stylish owners!


Hanaiki,  I have to tell you its crazy how many H bags you can see in Singapore.  I think if we do the math and calculate the dimension against the # of bags, it must be world top.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doloresmia said:


> Was on the lookout for you!



Thanks, *doloresmia*! I am buried in the suburbs and my Bs and Ks are all asleep due to the rainy weather here.


----------



## Miss Al

honhon said:


> Hanaiki,  I have to tell you its crazy how many H bags you can see in Singapore.  I think if we do the math and calculate the dimension against the # of bags, it must be world top.



I agree. H bags are super common in Singapore.


----------



## Flip88

hananiki said:


> Happy New Year all!
> 
> DH has been well trained and he took this picture of a B30 Black Croc today in HK Station! What a lovely bag and style!



Yes indeed &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Didn't get a chance to post my complete creeper pic of me and this beauty on the train


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Sweetyqbk said:


> Didn't get a chance to post my complete creeper pic of me and this beauty on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449846




I just looked on eBay it's going for $88,000


----------



## ghoztz

Sweetyqbk said:


> Didn't get a chance to post my complete creeper pic of me and this beauty on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449846


What a stunning B!!  No wonder the person was holding the B so tight!  haha


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> And on my right was a b35 in red! Really lovely bag! &#9825;


Well done !!!

Your DH is trained well too.


----------



## slowlikehoney

ghoztz said:


> What a stunning B!!  No wonder the person was holding the B so tight!  haha




I thought that was cute too. And I don't blame her one bit. I would do exactly the same if that bag was mine!


----------



## Millicat

That picture made me smile 
I think i'd feel quite vulnerable if that was me, i'd feel as if someone might know the value and want to mug me for it ...... think back to the SATC episode where Carrie was mugged for her bag and shoes.
Would you say I was _right_, or would it just be my _paranoia_ ?
Would our ladies, here, in London take your croc B on the Underground ?


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> Well done !!!
> 
> Your DH is trained well too.



Thank you! Always so nice to see u here on this thread chkpfbeliever! Happy New Year!


----------



## afsweet

I would take my croc b (if I had one lol) on the tube in London. I feel that the tube is safe compared to the public transportation where I live lol. If anything, I might just turn it backwards so people don't necessarily know it's a b. To be honest, a lot of the time croc looks cheap/fake to me, so I would think that it would look like some high street faux croc bag to people who aren't familiar with exotics and/or H.


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Millicat said:


> That picture made me smile
> 
> I think i'd feel quite vulnerable if that was me, i'd feel as if someone might know the value and want to mug me for it ...... think back to the SATC episode where Carrie was mugged for her bag and shoes.
> 
> Would you say I was _right_, or would it just be my _paranoia_ ?
> 
> Would our ladies, here, in London take your croc B on the Underground ?




The picture I took was her holding it tight. But most of the time it was just ok her lap. I wanted to snatch it for myself lol 
I obviously wouldn't and didn't but my what a beauty.


----------



## purplepoodles

Wouldn't expose anything I truly value in a very public place if I'm on my own.  

A lot of random weird stuff can happen in public places. 

 As an example, early one morning last summer on my way into the center of London from Heathrow this woman in her early twenties threatened to throw up on me if I didn't give her my seat. Luckily most of the other passengers had been with me since Heathrow and we had developed a great casual travel camaraderie. We were all totally surprised at her behavior. 

I was well dressed as the trip was to visit the Hermes RTW sale so didn't want to risk getting my clothes dirty. (Didn't buy anything but plan on going again)


----------



## hhaven

Sweetyqbk said:


> Didn't get a chance to post my complete creeper pic of me and this beauty on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449846



That B looks a lil off no ?


----------



## Julide

purplepoodles said:


> Wouldn't expose anything I truly value in a very public place if I'm on my own.
> 
> A lot of random weird stuff can happen in public places.
> 
> As an example, early one morning last summer on my way into the center of London from Heathrow this woman in her early twenties threatened to throw up on me if I didn't give her my seat. Luckily most of the other passengers had been with me since Heathrow and we had developed a great casual travel camaraderie. We were all totally surprised at her behavior.
> 
> I was well dressed as the trip was to visit the Hermes RTW sale so didn't want to risk getting my clothes dirty. (Didn't buy anything but plan on going again)



Holy cows!!! That is incredible!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Millicat said:


> That picture made me smile
> I think i'd feel quite vulnerable if that was me, i'd feel as if someone might know the value and want to mug me for it ...... think back to the SATC episode where Carrie was mugged for her bag and shoes.
> Would you say I was _right_, or would it just be my _paranoia_ ?
> Would our ladies, here, in London take your croc B on the Underground ?



I would not take a croc B on the underground. I do take my normal Bs or K but always the turn lock facing my body.


----------



## chicinthecity777

hhaven said:


> That B looks a lil off no ?



I have some observation but can only be certain with more closed-up photos.


----------



## arlv8500

Saw / spoke to a lovely Asian lady at the bond street boutique, she had a K28 sellier (I think) in tosca with ghw!  

If you are on this forum, I hope you find the toolbox in a colour you love!!


----------



## audreylita

Saw an orange 35 birkin at the Billy Joel concert in S. Florida last night.  The gal was a very tall blonde and carried it off beautifully.  I was careful not to use a bag like this knowing how crowded this venue would be.


----------



## 94107

Neiman Marcus cafe San Francisco


----------



## audreylita

Within two minutes of walking into Neiman's in Boca I saw three gold birkins, two in 35 and one in 30.  Were they having a sale somewhere no one told me about?

And then walking into Saks I saw a stylish gentleman (not Magic Johnson's son) carrying the largest HAC I've ever seen on anyone's arm, likely a 50.  It was etoupe.


----------



## LVChelseaGirl

Birkins are popping up like mushrooms here in Maine. I've seen a beautiful Barenia in 35 on an older lady with a giant Range Rover at Whole Foods, another 35 in black (twins) on a lady my age at Trader Joe's.Then a friend texted me from our tennis club to say she saw another one just like mine on a young woman she'd never seen before. Used to be there were only 3 of us toting Hermes around!


----------



## starshar

honhon said:


> Hanaiki,  I have to tell you its crazy how many H bags you can see in Singapore.  I think if we do the math and calculate the dimension against the # of bags, it must be world top.



I was at Orchard on a weekday noon. And I spotted about 6-7 H bags of b, k, l. But they were mostly donned by Indonesians. I can tell from their hair (usually really poof up!) and the language they are speaking. Singapore is a luxury paradise for Chinese Indonesians I realize.


----------



## sfshopgirl

At orchard having lunch and am surrounded by Bs and Ks. Two ladies sitting next to me with 30Bs both graphite but one in ostrich. Also spotted a etoupe 32 K.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

At my uncle's funeral there were H everywhere (sad occasion turned into a H spotting fest with my mum and I)...

My aunt (the widow) was carrying a Black Croc B 35 with Brushed GHW
Her daughter (cousin) was carrying a SO Black K 35
Son was carrying a large Chanel Boy (grrrrrrrrr not H, but how come he gets one and I don't! Evil b&*@#$#)

A group of ladies were carrying B's in a whole range of sizes, colors, leather types, etc. 
And another group of ladies were toting around K's within a range of colors and leather types (mostly 28, 32 and 35s)

I must say gatherings like these as well as weddings for obscenely large Asian families turn into this competition of who is wearing what, carrying what, driving what and the main topic is boasting about personal achievements, etc. (so tedious and awkward, somewhat tacky) - hence the obscene amount of H!! 

But hey my mother still out did all of them by wearing Chanel Couture HA! Suckers.. (I hope they don't read this!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purplepoodles said:


> Wouldn't expose anything I truly value in a very public place if I'm on my own.
> 
> *A lot of random weird stuff can happen in public places. *
> 
> As an example, early one morning last summer on my way into the center of London from Heathrow this woman in her early twenties threatened to throw up on me if I didn't give her my seat. Luckily most of the other passengers had been with me since Heathrow and we had developed a great casual travel camaraderie. We were all totally surprised at her behavior.
> 
> I was well dressed as the trip was to visit the Hermes RTW sale so didn't want to risk getting my clothes dirty. (Didn't buy anything but plan on going again)



I am very careful in public places and what an awful story, *purplepoodles*.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> At my uncle's funeral there were H everywhere (sad occasion turned into a H spotting fest with my mum and I)...
> 
> My aunt (the widow) was carrying a Black Croc B 35 with Brushed GHW
> Her daughter (cousin) was carrying a SO Black K 35
> Son was carrying a large Chanel Boy (grrrrrrrrr not H, but how come he gets one and I don't! Evil b&*@#$#)
> 
> A group of ladies were carrying B's in a whole range of sizes, colors, leather types, etc.
> And another group of ladies were toting around K's within a range of colors and leather types (mostly 28, 32 and 35s)
> 
> I must say gatherings like these as well as weddings for obscenely large Asian families turn into this competition of who is wearing what, carrying what, driving what and the main topic is boasting about personal achievements, etc. (so tedious and awkward, somewhat tacky) - hence the obscene amount of H!!
> 
> *But hey my mother still out did all of them by wearing Chanel Couture HA! *Suckers.. (I hope they don't read this!)



Good for her! Looks like that funeral turned in to an H fest.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good for her! Looks like that funeral turned in to an H fest.



Thanks!! Yeah during the service you could hear whispers of everyone making H sightings.. 

How's LA btw?? Or you back in NY?? (I was at NYC for Christmas and New Year but didn't know which side of the country you were in!!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Thanks!! Yeah during the service you could hear whispers of everyone making H sightings..
> 
> How's LA btw?? Or you back in NY?? (I was at NYC for Christmas and New Year but didn't know which side of the country you were in!!)



*L.Vuitton.Freak*, I spent Christmas on the East Coast and am heading back to Los Angeles on February 1st for an extended visit. 
It's cold and dreary here, I could use a little sun!


----------



## alterego

Yesterday for brunch at Moe's Deli in Aventura, FL I saw a 28cm clemence Jypsiere in Etain and a 25cm chocolate brown clemence Birkin with gold hardware. Then later that day I saw a 35cm gold Birkin at Aroma Espresso bar.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Thanks!! *Yeah during the service you could hear whispers of everyone making H sightings.. *
> 
> How's LA btw?? Or you back in NY?? (I was at NYC for Christmas and New Year but didn't know which side of the country you were in!!)



I'm surprised to hear that people used to seeing large amount of Bs & Ks around would not be whispering about the sightings.  I only get excited when I see one because there is no much around here in my part of the world so I'm always happy to see an H comrade.


----------



## audreylita

alterego said:


> Yesterday for brunch at Moe's Deli in Aventura, FL I saw a 28cm clemence Jypsiere in Etain and a 25cm chocolate brown clemence Birkin with gold hardware. Then later that day I saw a 35cm gold Birkin at Aroma Espresso bar.



Seeing a lot more birkins around S. Florida than I've ever seen in the past.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm surprised to hear that people used to seeing large amount of Bs & Ks around would not be whispering about the sightings.  I only get excited when I see one because there is no much around here in my part of the world so I'm always happy to see an H comrade.



It was more like, 'oh look what she got, who would get that color and hardware, it looks so bad', etc (Asian relatives who are trying to push down one another.. God sake its a funeral, not a fashion parade)


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *L.Vuitton.Freak*, I spent Christmas on the East Coast and am heading back to Los Angeles on February 1st for an extended visit.
> It's cold and dreary here, I could use a little sun!



Well over in Aus now I am sitting under the zircon  and outside it is 38 degrees (celsius, don't know farenheit sorry)  its so hot that I am not going out at all!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> It was more like, 'oh look what she got, who would get that color and hardware, it looks so bad', etc (Asian relatives who are trying to push down one another.. God sake its a funeral, not a fashion parade)



LOL !!   So true, why would people be doing this at a funeral.  I could picture how elegant your mom looks with that Chanel outfit.  Got to love Chanel.  It is for all seasons and occasions.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Well over in Aus now I am sitting under the zircon  and outside it is 38 degrees (celsius, don't know farenheit sorry)  its so hot that I am not going out at all!



Please send some heat over to Seattle as we're still chilly and wet here.  Desperate for some sun.  I think I need a trip to Vegas again.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

chkpfbeliever said:


> LOL !!   So true, why would people be doing this at a funeral.  I could picture how elegant your mom looks with that Chanel outfit.  Got to love Chanel.  It is for all seasons and occasions.



You can never go wrong with Chanel!! I must agree, she did look really stunning!! No H but still, a little bit of class goes a long way! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Please send some heat over to Seattle as we're still chilly and wet here.  Desperate for some sun.  I think I need a trip to Vegas again.



Well anyone who is in a cold climate can head down under.. We are having a heat wave at the moment (jealous) and well for the rest of the week to the weekend, temperatures are all above the mid 30's (celsius)... (I wouldn't mind heading over to Seattle for some cold weather) 

Talking about H sightings, whilst dropping by to the deli to buy some more chocolate  a lady in front of my was using a Bearn wallet in black with PHW


----------



## starshar

My boyfriend sent me this "wildlife" pic which he spotted at Singapore Paragon Coffee Bean. This pic was so unexpected to come from him because he was never interested in H.


----------



## Rouge H

starshar said:


> My boyfriend sent me this "wildlife" pic which he spotted at Singapore Paragon Coffee Bean. This pic was so unexpected to come from him because he was never interested in H.



Ah, we train them well!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

starshar said:


> My boyfriend sent me this "wildlife" pic which he spotted at Singapore Paragon Coffee Bean. This pic was so unexpected to come from him because he was never interested in H.



Great pic and what a surprise coming from your BF!

The weather? We are getting 6-9 inches of snow today in the North East and the temperatures are going down to 8 degrees F. Grrrr.


----------



## catsinthebag

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> You can never go wrong with Chanel!! I must agree, she did look really stunning!! No H but still, a little bit of class goes a long way!
> 
> 
> 
> Well anyone who is in a cold climate can head down under.. We are having a heat wave at the moment (jealous) and well for the rest of the week to the weekend, temperatures are all above the mid 30's (celsius)... (I wouldn't mind heading over to Seattle for some cold weather)
> 
> Talking about H sightings, whilst dropping by to the deli to buy some more chocolate  a lady in front of my was using a Bearn wallet in black with PHW





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pic and what a surprise coming from your BF!
> 
> The weather? We are getting 6-9 inches of snow today in the North East and the temperatures are going down to 8 degrees F. Grrrr.



I'm with you, Vigee -- it is frigid here in the Northeast and I am longing for summer. Even Seattle sounds like a dream -- I'll take rain over snow any day!

Back on topic, I saw a middle-aged Asian lady wearing a Massai in the Harvard Square area yesterday -- had to do a double take since those are more rare than Birkins!


----------



## ClassicsGirl898

Gold birkin with ghw at Starbucks in paradise valley, AZ


----------



## Julide

I took this in the subway. Sadly I am so bad at taking spy pics the first one was of myself!!It's a soufre Kelly!!


----------



## victoriasu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I would not take a croc B on the underground. I do take my normal Bs or K but always the turn lock facing my body.



I did once with a croc b 35 but i shouldered it most of the time. 
usually if I know I be taking the sub, I'll choose a different bag or the Kelly lakis cos of the pockets. 
I didn't have a choice as i was very late for a lunch as there was a huge jam, so I left the car and took the sub. Did get a few looks of surprise and puzzled looks from a few who recognizes the bag.

Oh ya and sighting of blue indigo croc 35 birkin at Harrods last Thursday


----------



## CaffeYellow

Soufre kelly is so pretty :coolpics:


----------



## sfshopgirl

At SCP and Birkins everywhere! I have spotted 5 Bs and 1K in the past hour!


----------



## howardu09

shopping at C21


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today when I was shopping at a boutique for well summer clothes, a SA, I guess she was married and was just doing this just to past time, she was going for her lunch break and she was carrying a Blue Jean Clemence Birkin 35 PHW. I haven't seen Blue Jean in a while and to be honest I really like it! (I wonder if Blue Jean as a color is still produced by H?)


----------



## sbelle

A very elegant woman in NYC was carrying this Birkin.

The picture is blurry but if you look closely you can see a turquoise lining and a horseshoe stamp.


----------



## afsweet

^love how it's lined! it really pops and gives a great element of surprise to a conservative neutral bag.


----------



## QuelleFromage

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today when I was shopping at a boutique for well summer clothes, a SA, I guess she was married and was just doing this just to past time, she was going for her lunch break and she was carrying a Blue Jean Clemence Birkin 35 PHW. I haven't seen Blue Jean in a while and to be honest I really like it! (I wonder if Blue Jean as a color is still produced by H?)


They do  I see it a lot on the shelves in the US, less elsewhere.


----------



## CaffeYellow

Great picture. The turquoise lining is striking against the black. 



sbelle said:


> A very elegant woman in NYC was carrying this Birkin.
> 
> The picture is blurry but if you look closely you can see a turquoise lining and a horseshoe stamp.
> 
> View attachment 2480950


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> A very elegant woman in NYC was carrying this Birkin.
> 
> The picture is blurry but if you look closely you can see a turquoise lining and a horseshoe stamp.
> 
> View attachment 2480950



Love it !  That is a great contrast.


----------



## kimberf

Fabulous!  I love contrast like that. I have a Bearn in turquoise, and it's such a glorious color.


----------



## starshar

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today when I was shopping at a boutique for well summer clothes, a SA, I guess she was married and was just doing this just to past time, she was going for her lunch break and she was carrying a Blue Jean Clemence Birkin 35 PHW. I haven't seen Blue Jean in a while and to be honest I really like it! (I wonder if Blue Jean as a color is still produced by H?)



Recently I managed to get a BJ Lindy. But the new color blue izmir is really similar to BJ imo, except that the blue izmir is brighter.


----------



## Koga

sbelle said:


> A very elegant woman in NYC was carrying this Birkin.
> 
> The picture is blurry but if you look closely you can see a turquoise lining and a horseshoe stamp.
> 
> View attachment 2480950


Nice picture and gorgeous bag!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

QuelleFromage said:


> They do  I see it a lot on the shelves in the US, less elsewhere.



Cool thanks for letting me know about that!! I remember a few years back it WAS THE color to get other than Orange.. Good to know they have them in the States.. Shame that I live half way around the world though #firstworldproblems


----------



## goddessdiana

I just bought a hermes herbag. Where do you get the scarves interwoven on the handle done? I like to protect my handle.


----------



## afsweet

goddessdiana said:


> I just bought a hermes herbag. Where do you get the scarves interwoven on the handle done? I like to protect my handle.



You can do it yourself, and there is at least 1 tutorial on YouTube that I know of. I learned that way but it took me like an hour to get it just right lol. 

Alternatively, I'm sure you could ask a SA to do it and show you how.


----------



## plumtree

sbelle said:


> A very elegant woman in NYC was carrying this Birkin.
> 
> The picture is blurry but if you look closely you can see a turquoise lining and a horseshoe stamp.
> 
> View attachment 2480950



Fabulous picture and what an elegant combo. Just fab!


----------



## howardu09

Today outside the Lincoln Center Nyc


----------



## goddessdiana

stephc005 said:


> You can do it yourself, and there is at least 1 tutorial on YouTube that I know of. I learned that way but it took me like an hour to get it just right lol.
> 
> Alternatively, I'm sure you could ask a SA to do it and show you how.


Thank so much!


----------



## lil_fashionista

Yesterday afternoon at Yorkdale in Toronto. Gris T Lindy!  It may have been bi-color, but I couldn't get close enough to tell.


----------



## Julide

lil_fashionista said:


> Yesterday afternoon at Yorkdale in Toronto. Gris T Lindy!  It may have been bi-color, but I couldn't get close enough to tell.



Love the outfit too!!


----------



## HfromT

lil_fashionista said:


> Yesterday afternoon at Yorkdale in Toronto. Gris T Lindy!  It may have been bi-color, but I couldn't get close enough to tell.



^^^Great shot, *lil_fashionista* (by the way, your avatar is my tpf favorite!).  This woman looks extremely well-dressed for someone who appears to be headed to the subway during what was a messy snowstorm in Toronto!


----------



## Bagenvy

plumtree said:


> Fabulous picture and what an elegant combo. Just fab!


 

HAHAHAH! I know this location, its on Lexington Avenue @ 63 Street, it is a pet store .


----------



## arlv8500

HfromT said:


> ^^^Great shot, *lil_fashionista* (by the way, your avatar is my tpf favorite!).  This woman looks extremely well-dressed for someone who appears to be headed to the subway during what was a messy snowstorm in Toronto!



Lol! So funny.


----------



## Bagenvy

Sweetyqbk said:


> Didn't get a chance to post my complete creeper pic of me and this beauty on the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2449846


 
 This looks funny and it looks fake??

I saw another one yesterday on the subway train, it was a B35 Black, the leather slouch in an awkward way,
I take a picture to share next time.


----------



## Stansy

Went to my fave restaurant tonight and saw a gorgeous B25 in shiny blue croc. Unfortunatelly I couldn't take a pic - I was paralyzed by the beauty of the bag....


----------



## audreylita

Bagenvy said:


> HAHAHAH! I know this location, its on Lexington Avenue @ 63 Street, it is a pet store .



Been in that pet store _many_ times.  Those puppies in the window lure you in.


----------



## bags to die for

uv kp - quite stunning


----------



## doves75

bags to die for said:


> uv kp - quite stunning




Wow....nice alligator KP! Thanks for the spy pic &#128077;


----------



## tnw

Yesterday while DH and I were having lunch at SCP, a lovely woman carrying a stunning Red Matte Croc Birkin with PHW.  So gorgeous!!!


----------



## goddessdiana

Saturday a black bolide bag at restaurant in winnipeg, Canada.


----------



## pasdedeux1

Saw a dark blue (maybe bleu thalassa?) evelyne PM today in Las Vegas.


----------



## calicocat

One beautiful red (maybe RG) 28/32 K with PHW and a (looks like a dark purplish brown-raisin or marron fonce?) B GHW yesterday at H Toronto.


----------



## tnw

Spotted last night in Carmel, CA while out to dinner, a stunning tall blonde lady carrying a 40 Gold Birkin.


----------



## sydgirl

Sydney leaving Hermes today... Looked like a rose Jaipur 25b


----------



## sydgirl

Another shot...bit distant though


----------



## sydgirl

Another day another sighting... Today at 3pm leaving Hermes Sydney Elizabeth st with a purchase, black 35b with rodeo charm  lol when it rains it pours in Sydney


----------



## tammywks

Venue: Roger Vivier Friends & Family Sale at Ballroom, Island Shangri-La Hong Kong
Date: 12 Feb 2014

B, K, L and GP were spotted during the sale. Here are some snaps of L & K.


----------



## hananiki

tammywks said:


> Venue: Roger Vivier Friends & Family Sale at Ballroom, Island Shangri-La Hong Kong
> Date: 12 Feb 2014
> 
> B, K, L and GP were spotted during the sale. Here are some snaps of L & K.



Wow so nice Tammy! I always enjoy the H sights in Hongkong! Thank u for sharing!


----------



## tammywks

hananiki said:


> Wow so nice Tammy! I always enjoy the H sights in Hongkong! Thank u for sharing!



*hananiki*, you are most welcome.  I enjoy seeing your spy shots too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Wow so nice Tammy! I always enjoy the H sights in Hongkong! Thank u for sharing!



Wow so many Lindys in Hong Kong. Thought that they are quite rare !!


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow so many Lindys in Hong Kong. Thought that they are quite rare !!



I also wore my Lindy yesterday


----------



## hananiki

Wowzers!!!!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Well tonight at dinner I spotted a gold togo Lindy 26cm PHW at the local Chinese restaurant with the most adorable kid!! Plus this is my first attempt on spy pics so please bear with me


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Y u no upload.. stupid samsung let me try again


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Well tonight at dinner I spotted a gold togo Lindy 26cm PHW at the local Chinese restaurant with the most adorable kid!! Plus this is my first attempt on spy pics so please bear with me











L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Y u no upload.. stupid samsung let me try again



I give up.. ugh.. ffs


----------



## Piggyme

Mitsukoshi dept, Xingyi Dist, Taipei 
B25 croc


----------



## Piggyme

Taipei sogo H store, B25 rose tyrien


----------



## audreylita

tammywks said:


> I also wore my Lindy yesterday



RV shoes with an H bag.


----------



## Julide

tammywks said:


> I also wore my Lindy yesterday



Ilove your shoes!!! Your lindy is wonderful too!!!


----------



## tammywks

audreylita said:


> RV shoes with an H bag.



RV shoes always go well with H bags. 



Julide said:


> Ilove your shoes!!! Your lindy is wonderful too!!!



Thanks for your compliments.


----------



## hananiki

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2502394
> 
> Mitsukoshi dept, Xingyi Dist, Taipei
> B25 croc



Tdf!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## hananiki

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2502403
> 
> Taipei sogo H store, B25 rose tyrien



Wish it was coming home with me...... sighs. .....&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> I also wore my Lindy yesterday



I love that combo !!  Tammy, was there any good deals at RV ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Tdf!!!!!! &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;



hananiki - We're missing your sightings !! Must catch up !


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love that combo !!  Tammy, was there any good deals at RV ?



Thank you. 

Let's say the original price is HKD$6,200 and the discounted price is HKD$2,000. Good deal, right?


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> hananiki - We're missing your sightings !! Must catch up !



Yessssh!!!! I will ganbatte (Japanese for put in more effort!) today!!! Here's one from yesterday! An orange cabag! This sighting is dedicated to chkpfbeliever! Taken at Causeway Bay! I also saw a pink cabag at the Hong Kong station! Looks like cabags are popular in HK!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

tammywks said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Let's say the original price is HKD$6,200 and the discounted price is HKD$2,000. Good deal, right?



Wish I was there to join you.  Yes, I love RVs and $2K is a steal !!  We don't have that kind of sale in the US.  Even the H sale is in warehouse style and like a mad house but I'm still tempted to go to the one in LA this year.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Yessssh!!!! I will ganbatte (Japanese for put in more effort!) today!!! Here's one from yesterday! An orange cabag! This sighting is dedicated to chkpfbeliever! Taken at Causeway Bay! I also saw a pink cabag at the Hong Kong station! Looks like cabags are popular in HK!



:urock::urock:  I must work hard too this weekend.  Often times I'm a bit slow with my phone.  Last weekend I saw someone with an Etoupe Kelly but she went by me really fast.


----------



## tammywks

hananiki said:


> Yessssh!!!! I will ganbatte (Japanese for put in more effort!) today!!! Here's one from yesterday! An orange cabag! This sighting is dedicated to chkpfbeliever! Taken at Causeway Bay! I also saw a pink cabag at the Hong Kong station! Looks like cabags are popular in HK!




Maybe it's because Cabag is comparatively easier to find at H stores.


----------



## tammywks

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wish I was there to join you.  Yes, I love RVs and $2K is a steal !!  We don't have that kind of sale in the US.  Even the H sale is in warehouse style and like a mad house but I'm still tempted to go to the one in LA this year.



Really? I wanna join you for the H sale!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

hananiki said:


> Yessssh!!!! I will ganbatte (Japanese for put in more effort!) today!!! Here's one from yesterday! An orange cabag! This sighting is dedicated to chkpfbeliever! Taken at Causeway Bay! I also saw a pink cabag at the Hong Kong station! Looks like cabags are popular in HK!



Um how do you post pics on your phone??? I tried last night and I couldn't attach it!


----------



## hananiki

So ....
1. u should click on the icon with the 3 small boxes on the upper right hand side of your screen. 

2. Click reply option

3. This will take u to the reply screen.

4. Once again click on the icon with the three small boxes and u will see an option which is attach picture. 

5. Click on that. U have an option of taking a picture on your phone camera or to choose from the gallery. 

6. If u are choosing a picture from the gallery, upload as attachment (click on the word 'attachment').

7. You should see your picture on the reply screen as a attachment.

8. Finish up your post and press the icon that looks like a paper aeroplane.

I have prob uploading multiple pictures on the phone. So u might want to try single pictures first! 

Good luck!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

hananiki said:


> So ....
> 1. u should click on the icon with the 3 small boxes on the upper right hand side of your screen.
> 
> 2. Click reply option
> 
> 3. This will take u to the reply screen.
> 
> 4. Once again click on the icon with the three small boxes and u will see an option which is attach picture.
> 
> 5. Click on that. U have an option of taking a picture on your phone camera or to choose from the gallery.
> 
> 6. If u are choosing a picture from the gallery, upload as attachment (click on the word 'attachment').
> 
> 7. You should see your picture on the reply screen as a attachment.
> 
> 8. Finish up your post and press the icon that looks like a paper aeroplane.
> 
> I have prob uploading multiple pictures on the phone. So u might want to try single pictures first!
> 
> Good luck!



Thank you so much!! Gonna try and see if it works!!


----------



## Piggyme

hananiki said:


> Wish it was coming home with me...... sighs. .....&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;




I also wish! Just now I was there again, I asked my SA, he said the owner probably brought her B to tie twilly and not bought from their store...&#128518;


----------



## Piggyme

tammywks said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Let's say the original price is HKD$6,200 and the discounted price is HKD$2,000. Good deal, right?




&#128561;&#128561;&#128561;I want! Sorry, back to topic&#128513;


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Love her birkin!!! At first i thought it's anemone, but it's probably rouge h/ or rouge vif?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 2504993
> 
> 
> Love her birkin!!! At first i thought it's anemone, but it's probably rouge h/ or rouge vif?


Maybe Rubis?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

@Quellefromage: yes, you're right! it might be rubis. 


And another sighting today with a bag charm


----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## hananiki

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 2505965



Nice shot! I think the red horse charm with grey b combo is pretty!


----------



## hananiki

H in HK! As I say..... HK girls really know how to rock their H!

Pix 1! Lindy Rouge Cassaque with a rather cute twilly!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 2! 5 metres away..... b35 rouge cassaque!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 3.....! B30 Black ghw!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 4! B35 red something. .... don't think it is casaque or garrance or sanguine. But lovely nonetheless!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 5!!!! Gold B35!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 6.....! Was at an event tonight so the colour is v off due to the low lighting.... But this was a b30 rose tyrien!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 7! Pretty Garden Party!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 7! Pretty garden party!


----------



## hananiki

Pix 8! Mangue Berline! Looks like a handy little bag!


----------



## hananiki

What a day! The 8 pictures earlier were all sightings from today. The last picture here was from about a week ago from the airport! B35 in bleu lin(?). Love the slouchiness!


----------



## catsinthebag

hananiki said:


> What a day! The 8 pictures earlier were all sightings from today. The last picture here was from about a week ago from the airport! B35 in bleu lin(?). Love the slouchiness!



Wow! Thanks for posting all the great spy shots!


----------



## bagidiotic

Hananiki
Great spy shot
H bags all over hong kong 
Keeps your eyes n camera so busy lol


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Pix 7! Pretty garden party!



Oh my !! dear *hananiki*- You really caught up with your sightings. Thanks so much for the photos. I must be in the wrong places as I probably spot only one or two H bags while on vacation in HK.


----------



## sydgirl

hananiki said:


> What a day! The 8 pictures earlier were all sightings from today. The last picture here was from about a week ago from the airport! B35 in bleu lin(?). Love the slouchiness!



Great pics hananiki  when I was in HK 2 years ago on a holiday, every single day I spotted so many birkins and Kellys! More than I had seen in my lifetime!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Ok I figured that my wifi at home is just crap so I am posting it with success at the local cafe!! Sorry taking so long and also apologies for being crooked and blurry... first spy pic DONE!


----------



## hananiki

catsinthebag said:


> Wow! Thanks for posting all the great spy shots!





my pleasure! It was fun spying out for the lovely bags!




bagidiotic said:


> Hananiki
> Great spy shot
> H bags all over hong kong
> Keeps your eyes n camera so busy lol



Glad u liked it! Missed a few actually!       Including a brown himalaya.... haha


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh my !! dear *hananiki*- You really caught up with your sightings. Thanks so much for the photos. I must be in the wrong places as I probably spot only one or two H bags while on vacation in HK.



At your command dear chkpfbeliever! I think the gathering places are Elements and Lee Gardens! Haha..... I will try to catch more for you! ^@*


----------



## hananiki

sydgirl said:


> Great pics hananiki  when I was in HK 2 years ago on a holiday, every single day I spotted so many birkins and Kellys! More than I had seen in my lifetime!



Yes!! I think HK is truly one of the best places for B and K watching! So happy I could share them here with tpf friends!


----------



## QuelleFromage

No spy pics  but today on Rodeo Drive:

In H: Cocoan (?) Evelyne GM
Kelly 35 in Bleu Saphir Togo PHW (I now adore this colour)
Kelly 32/35 in Menthe Togo PHW
Black HAC 40 PHW Togo
Kelly Pochette in a very pink croc,maybe Rose Confetti?
B35 Gold PHW Clemence with a cool cadena, not sure which
 aaaand the piéce de resistance, a K32 in Graphite box with a Bleu Electrique lining...I DIE it was so amazing . 
Multiple CDCs including an all silver and a fuschia gator. All silver worn with a rose gold and diamond Cartier Juste en Clou which I know is a cool $44K, on chic girl with gold B.

On the street: K32 in Bleu Izmir and B25 in UV....very cool.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> At your command dear chkpfbeliever! I think the gathering places are Elements and Lee Gardens! Haha..... I will try to catch more for you! ^@*



  You're such a sweet heart !  I love seeing real people, not just socialites or celebrities using H.  That makes these beautiful bags more 'human'.

Enjoy your time in HK.


----------



## sydgirl

QuelleFromage said:


> No spy pics  but today on Rodeo Drive:
> 
> In H: Cocoan (?) Evelyne GM
> Kelly 35 in Bleu Saphir Togo PHW (I now adore this colour)
> Kelly 32/35 in Menthe Togo PHW
> Black HAC 40 PHW Togo
> Kelly Pochette in a very pink croc,maybe Rose Confetti?
> B35 Gold PHW Clemence with a cool cadena, not sure which
> aaaand the piéce de resistance, a K32 in Graphite box with a Bleu Electrique lining...I DIE it was so amazing .
> Multiple CDCs including an all silver and a fuschia gator. All silver worn with a rose gold and diamond Cartier Juste en Clou which I know is a cool $44K, on chic girl with gold B.
> 
> On the street: K32 in Bleu Izmir and B25 in UV....very cool.



Omg menthe!!! Would've loved to see that Kelly!! Was someone carrying it in the store??


----------



## QuelleFromage

sydgirl said:


> Omg menthe!!! Would've loved to see that Kelly!! Was someone carrying it in the store??


Oh yes! H filled with Kellys, interestingly not a single sellier or smaller than 32. This menthe  was a cool one for lovers of the colour.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

QuelleFromage said:


> No spy pics  but today on Rodeo Drive:
> 
> 
> 
> In H: Cocoan (?) Evelyne GM
> 
> Kelly 35 in Bleu Saphir Togo PHW (I now adore this colour)
> 
> Kelly 32/35 in Menthe Togo PHW
> 
> Black HAC 40 PHW Togo
> 
> Kelly Pochette in a very pink croc,maybe Rose Confetti?
> 
> B35 Gold PHW Clemence with a cool cadena, not sure which
> 
> aaaand the piéce de resistance, a K32 in Graphite box with a Bleu Electrique lining...I DIE it was so amazing .
> 
> Multiple CDCs including an all silver and a fuschia gator. All silver worn with a rose gold and diamond Cartier Juste en Clou which I know is a cool $44K, on chic girl with gold B.
> 
> 
> 
> On the street: K32 in Bleu Izmir and B25 in UV....very cool.




Wow!!! I would wanna see all that!! Especially graphite box w/ bleu electrique! I die.


----------



## Piggyme

hananiki said:


> What a day! The 8 pictures earlier were all sightings from today. The last picture here was from about a week ago from the airport! B35 in bleu lin(?). Love the slouchiness!




Nice pix!!! Gal, you are everywhere! Where's yr pix&#128513;


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Miss Noir and Miss Rouge went out for tea. At Ngee Ann City, Singapore.


----------



## afsweet

In love with that black Kelly! So classy and understated.


----------



## audreylita

Gorgeous bordeaux shiny crocodile kelly at Neiman Marcus, Palm Beach at a Manolo Blahnik event.


----------



## licencetocook

Shh....don't wake them up. GP napping at Starbucks..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

licencetocook said:


> Shh....don't wake them up. GP napping at Starbucks..



What a beautiful green.  Is that Vert Bengale by any chance ?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Miss Noir and Miss Rouge went out for tea. At Ngee Ann City, Singapore.




A relaxed way to wear rouge kelly  Im just not sure why the rouge kelly handle flops to the side? 

Another relaxed way to wear a kelly on a saturday. HK.


----------



## MapleLuxe

Beautiful bag spots , great outfit inspo on how to rock your items here... but there is something about this thread that makes me uncomfortable. I would hate to be photographed without my knowledge and if I caughts someone try.. god help them.


----------



## afsweet

NM makeup counters at Tyson's today: black jypsiere and black retourne kelly with PHW and a scarf tied to the handle 

H at Tyson's: purple (ultraviolet?) B35


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

You are right! And the beauty of this thread is to sight an hermes bag for H fanatics like myself.  i love how people style their H and get inspired by them. Not like the glossies you see where models are styled to an inch. Personally i think there's nothing harmful to it as long as we aim to protect and preserve the identity of the person. always crop out their faces (or take photos from the back)


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Love this colour! Anybody know what it is? Jaune d'Or?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesdiorduo said:


> You are right! And the beauty of this thread is to sight an hermes bag for H fanatics like myself.  i love how people style their H and get inspired by them. Not like the glossies you see where models are styled to an inch. Personally i think there's nothing harmful to it as long as we aim to* protect and preserve the identity of the person. always crop out their faces* (or take photos from the back)



Agreed. We never see people's faces in this thread.


----------



## Piggyme

Taipei, lady with daughter admiring Chanel window display


----------



## hananiki

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2516183
> 
> Taipei, lady with daughter admiring Chanel window display



This is lovely!


----------



## hananiki

K35 Black GHW..... a classic beauty!


----------



## hananiki

Sanguine Pico MM!


----------



## hananiki

K28 Gold!! I wonder what is in the orange bag.....


----------



## MapleLuxe

Hermesdiorduo said:


> You are right! And the beauty of this thread is to sight an hermes bag for H fanatics like myself.  i love how people style their H and get inspired by them. Not like the glossies you see where models are styled to an inch. Personally i think there's nothing harmful to it as long as we aim to protect and preserve the identity of the person. always crop out their faces (or take photos from the back)



This is true. I dont think anyone is recognisable. Its just a weird guilty feeling i get whenever I browse here! Half pleasure from enjoying half like im a spy and a tiiiny bit jealous of the way some women just 'know' how to dress!


----------



## tammywks

hananiki said:


> K28 Gold!! I wonder what is in the orange bag.....



Finally I found myself in one of your spy photos.  LOL


----------



## hananiki

Haha truly a style maven you!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

I love how this guy managed to look very manly whilst holding the bag for his lady  complete POV change! i now think the lindy could be a unisex handbag. What do you guys think?


----------



## Vinia

Japan, Chitose airport. Pretty lady with a Lindy 30 bi-colour Gris perle and crevette? Looked lovely on her and it made me change my mind about this colour. It's beautifully subtle.


----------



## Sidrah_cz

Girls I love this thread however how do u guys take the pic I saw one gal with B on the train but she was very observant and couldn't take her photo ghee


----------



## Piggyme

B30 croc in elements, HK


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Saw lots of sightings in ICC. One croc himalayan b30 and another friend of hers had a black croc sellier kelly 28. I couldnt help myself from ogling it, it was so pretty and worn with style &#128175;


----------



## afsweet

yesterday at H in KOP, saw a slim brunette with a huge B- 40 cm or bigger, black with PHW.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stephc005 said:


> yesterday at H in KOP, saw a slim brunette with a huge B- 40 cm or bigger, black with PHW.



Love KofP! Out in Los Angeles, saw a black B35 GHW at Madeo Restaurant last Friday night.


----------



## doves75

Las Vegas Casino...I think RT PM Evy


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

doves75 said:


> Las Vegas Casino...I think RT PM Evy
> View attachment 2529462
> 
> View attachment 2529463




Love the fun vibes of RT


----------



## HfromT

doves75 said:


> Las Vegas Casino...I think RT PM Evy
> View attachment 2529462
> 
> View attachment 2529463



^^^Isn't this* Evelyne* missing something...like an outside pocket?!?


----------



## Prague09

HfromT said:


> ^^^Isn't this* Evelyne* missing something...like an outside pocket?!?


 OMG, you got sharp eyes


----------



## doves75

HfromT said:


> ^^^Isn't this* Evelyne* missing something...like an outside pocket?!?




Yes...you are right...and it does not have the adjustable strap...I was thinking may be this is the older version of Evy, but at the same time I'm not sure if RT is an old color. Did I just post a fake Evy?? I hope I'm not in trouble &#128556;&#128556;&#128556;


----------



## sydgirl

Last Friday walking towards Hermes Sydney, lady carrying a Fauve Ghillies 30b


----------



## Piggyme

B Lizzie getting dressed up in H Taipei 
Mins later, Saw a Lindy 30 croc in bubblegum pink. Divine!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2537086
> 
> B Lizzie getting dressed up in H Taipei
> Mins later, Saw a Lindy 30 croc in bubblegum pink. Divine!



Love this B! Thanks, *Piggyme*!


----------



## Piggyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this B! Thanks, *Piggyme*!




&#128144;&#128144;&#128538;
She's sexy IRL...that red!&#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Piggyme said:


> &#128144;&#128144;&#128538;
> She's sexy IRL...that red!&#128525;



And it was lizzie, too? My dream bag!


----------



## Piggyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> And it was lizzie, too? My dream bag!




Yup!!! My first time seeing a Lizzie and she's SO understated and beautiful! &#10084;&#65039;it more than croc IMO and so rare!!! I can understand why she's yr dream bag!!!&#128513;


----------



## ghoztz

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2537086
> 
> B Lizzie getting dressed up in H Taipei
> Mins later, Saw a Lindy 30 croc in bubblegum pink. Divine!




A Lizzie in red?!!! Dreamy!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2537086
> 
> B Lizzie getting dressed up in H Taipei
> Mins later, Saw a Lindy 30 croc in bubblegum pink. Divine!



What a beautiful cute B25 !!  Anyone know if Lizzie is still available for podium ?


----------



## boo1689

Cyclamen b !!!!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Wildlife on Madison Ave: Anemone Garden Party and Mocha Jumping Boots


----------



## Aficionada

^ And a Double Sens!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Aficionada said:


> ^ And a Double Sens!




Good eye!  Etain/Argile DS


----------



## Aficionada

cayenne-pepper said:


> Good eye!  Etain/Argile DS


----------



## eurasiangirl

Saw a woman carrying a red (not sure exact color name) crocodile birkin while in miami beach....:-O didn't get a chance to take a picture though!


----------



## doves75

cayenne-pepper said:


> Wildlife on Madison Ave: Anemone Garden Party and Mocha Jumping Boots
> View attachment 2539103
> View attachment 2539104




Very nice spy pics CP!! Thanks for sharing &#128521;


----------



## sydgirl

3 ladies standing outside of David Jones Sydney this afternoon, one carrying a Kelly looked like a 32 in argile (I think), the other lady, a young girl, holding a big orange shopping bag with a big orange box inside  looks like she picked up a b or k!


----------



## doloresmia

Coming off my flight.... Great bag! Worst photo.


----------



## Pazdzernika

cayenne-pepper said:


> Wildlife on Madison Ave: Anemone Garden Party and Mocha Jumping Boots
> View attachment 2539103
> View attachment 2539104




Wow, is she also carrying a double sens on the other arm?  I'm a double bag person myself but I always have to check myself and ensure I'm not too "branded-out," even though I'm carrying H "UTR" bags lol.

Edited: ha, missed the post where someone else posted about the DS.  Amusing how highly recognisable "discreet" bags are! H people just know!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Parisian lady with 34cm Blue Jean Jypsiere on Paris Metro Tuesday

Older Parisian lady with 32cm Rouge Box Kelly Retourne on Paris Metro Line 1 Wednesday night.  Very chic

The metro is great for sightings!


----------



## cayenne-pepper

Pazdzernika said:


> Wow, is she also carrying a double sens on the other arm?  I'm a double bag person myself but I always have to check myself and ensure I'm not too "branded-out," even though I'm carrying H "UTR" bags lol.
> 
> Edited: ha, missed the post where someone else posted about the DS.  Amusing how highly recognisable "discreet" bags are! H people just know!




Confession, the wildlife in question was me.  My dear friend put her new GP on my arm to take a paparazzi shot.  I'm not normally a bag lady!


----------



## Pazdzernika

cayenne-pepper said:


> Confession, the wildlife in question was me.  My dear friend put her new GP on my arm to take a paparazzi shot.  I'm not normally a bag lady!




LOL, in that case, you have great hair! Definitely having a good hair day here! And love those boots!  They look fab on you! I just wish the box fit me more comfortably!


----------



## audreylita

cayenne-pepper said:


> Confession, the wildlife in question was me.  My dear friend put her new GP on my arm to take a paparazzi shot.  I'm not normally a bag lady!



Too funny.  I also landed on this thread years ago.


----------



## Piggyme

5 Bs in total in a group of Thai tourists in Taipei


----------



## tammywks

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2559723
> 
> View attachment 2559724
> 
> View attachment 2559725
> View attachment 2559726
> 
> 5 Bs in total in a group of Thai tourists in Taipei



Wow! Amazing!


----------



## newmommy_va

Wow!! 

Great pics, too! 



Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2559723
> 
> View attachment 2559724
> 
> View attachment 2559725
> View attachment 2559726
> 
> 5 Bs in total in a group of Thai tourists in Taipei


----------



## calicocat

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2559723
> 
> View attachment 2559724
> 
> View attachment 2559725
> View attachment 2559726
> 
> 5 Bs in total in a group of Thai tourists in Taipei



Cool pic Piggyme!


----------



## calicocat

Yorkville, Toronto earlier today: 

- An orange Evelyne PM 
- A shiny black croc/alligator 30GHW B, a black clemence Victoria (in the boutique) 
- A black (looks like Togo/Clemence) 35 B GHW with Olga charm 

I'm too 'chicken' to work my cell to capture them, so sorry!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2559723
> 
> View attachment 2559724
> 
> View attachment 2559725
> View attachment 2559726
> 
> 5 Bs in total in a group of Thai tourists in Taipei




Wow! 5 Bs in one spot? That's gold! Thanks for posting


----------



## thyme

was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...

but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8". 

credit vogue.co.uk
http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913


----------



## bagidiotic

Piggyme said:


> View attachment 2559723
> 
> View attachment 2559724
> 
> View attachment 2559725
> View attachment 2559726
> 
> 5 Bs in total in a group of Thai tourists in Taipei



You r very good at spy shot
So clear n precise lol 
Gd job
What a sight


----------



## bagidiotic

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> View attachment 2560322



Wow she really rock that cartable
Very chic n cool


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> View attachment 2560322



I was there too yesterday! We missed each other  
I agree this lady rocks the cartable!


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> I was there too yesterday! We missed each other
> I agree this lady rocks the cartable!



oh really? which sessions did you go to yesterday? i only went at 4.30pm...spotted a few bs today..a blue 35, bamboo 30 and blue jean b50 i think!! and an orange evelyne pm and black k32 epsom sellier.

here bamboo b30 in b50 blue jean


----------



## SugarMama

chincac said:


> oh really? which sessions did you go to yesterday? i only went at 4.30pm...spotted a few bs today..a blue 35, bamboo 30 and blue jean b50 i think!! and an orange evelyne pm and black k32 epsom sellier.
> 
> here bamboo b30 in b50 blue jean
> 
> View attachment 2561099



Ack!  Why are those poor bags on the floor?  Grab those babies a chair!


----------



## Ulf

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Im just not sure why the rouge kelly handle flops to the side?



When you carry the bag using the handle, it can eventually stretch out just a little bit so that it can slide on the D-ring that's attaching it to the body of the bag.


----------



## bababebi

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> View attachment 2560322



Thank you for this picture. She certainly looks good with this bag. Edgy but nice.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> View attachment 2560322



GREAT pic, *chincac*! She looks amazing and her constance cartable is TDF.
Thanks!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

*Chincac*- Good job taking spy pics and also you're such a cover girl on the Vogue cover. So cute !!


----------



## Midge S

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> View attachment 2560322


wow, that's the first Constance I've seen that I actually like.   It has always seemed like such a conservative bag to me, but not the way this woman carries it...


----------



## doloresmia

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> View attachment 2560322



wow, what a great look! if there were a thumbs up or like button, i would definitely be punching it.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia mall:  a 30 matte black croc Birkin, PHW.


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> oh really? which sessions did you go to yesterday? i only went at 4.30pm...spotted a few bs today..a blue 35, bamboo 30 and blue jean b50 i think!! and an orange evelyne pm and black k32 epsom sellier.
> 
> here bamboo b30 in b50 blue jean
> 
> View attachment 2561099



I was there on Saturday morning (it was quiet then it was busy!) went to the PS session wanted to go to the Valentino too but wasn't able to...

Did you enjoy it? 

Add an etoupe b30 and b 35 to your list!


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> I was there on Saturday morning (it was quiet then it was busy!) went to the PS session wanted to go to the Valentino too but wasn't able to...
> 
> Did you enjoy it?
> 
> Add an etoupe b30 and b 35 to your list!



What's the PS session? Yup it was fun and i enjoyed both days. Saw more Bs on Sunday whilst sat afternoon were mostly kellys


----------



## Hed Kandi

chincac said:


> What's the PS session? Yup it was fun and i enjoyed both days. Saw more Bs on Sunday whilst sat afternoon were mostly kellys



Lucky girl! wished could have made it on sunday too. 

went to Proenza Schouler with the two ladies from Marc by Marc Jacobs. Did you manage to attend the Pheobe Philo one? Heard good stuff about it.


----------



## thyme

Hed Kandi said:


> Lucky girl! wished could have made it on sunday too.
> 
> went to Proenza Schouler with the two ladies from Marc by Marc Jacobs. Did you manage to attend the Pheobe Philo one? Heard good stuff about it.



no i didn't. went to the blahnik and missoni one and valentino. all very passionate and entertaining..

this stylish girl with the blue jean kelly ado is a friend of the lady with the constance cartable ..both very chic and fashionable! 

from vogue.co.uk


----------



## thyme

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Chincac*- Good job taking spy pics and also you're such a cover girl on the Vogue cover. So cute !!



thank you


----------



## Toronto Carre

Iris or UV B shopping Philip Lim in The Room at The Bay on Queen St at lunch time today.

I was carrying my BI Evelyne GM, but I don't think she saw me.


----------



## Saifu87

I saw a woman walking down park avenue with a Blue Jean (I think) 30cm Birkin.


----------



## etoupebirkin

chincac said:


> no i didn't. went to the blahnik and missoni one and valentino. all very passionate and entertaining..
> 
> this stylish girl with the blue jean kelly ado is a friend of the lady with the constance cartable ..both very chic and fashionable!
> 
> from vogue.co.uk
> View attachment 2563790



Women like her look great in sack cloth and ashes, let alone beautiful items. She looks amazing. To me, this is perfection. I have always wanted to be a tall, willowy blond, even for 5 minutes, just to see what it's like.

And her shoes show she has a wicked sense of humor.


----------



## snocones

Just saw this on Madison!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

snocones said:


> View attachment 2567461
> 
> Just saw this on Madison!




What a gorgeous colour!! 

Thanks for posting.


----------



## chloec

snocones said:


> View attachment 2567461
> 
> Just saw this on Madison!


UV (i think?) in kelly is pretty.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snocones said:


> View attachment 2567461
> 
> Just saw this on Madison!



Great spy pic, *snocones*!


----------



## snocones

Thanks dears!  I posted this in another thread, but I thought I'd put it here since it's the proper place.  I almost had a heart attack when I saw it in FAO.


----------



## castiel

In metro of Montreal, sorry for the blur. An Asian boy with bk 40 in chocolate GHW.


----------



## TankerToad

chincac said:


> was at the vogue festival today. spotted a few kellys (gold k32 sellier, vintage bbk 28 etoupe k32, kelly ado in blue jean), etoupe gm evelyne and black tgm evelyne...
> 
> but this lady carrying the black box constance cartable really stood out..it looked great on her...it just complemented her whole outfit. she is quite tall, around 5'8".
> 
> credit vogue.co.uk
> http://www.vogue.co.uk/spy/street-chic/2014/vogue-festival-street-chic-2014/gallery/1155913
> 
> THIS
> Of course it is not surprise I am a fan of this bag.
> Been flamed for it, but darn, *IT IS A GREAT BAG*>
> Thanks for this wonderful picture.


----------



## cayenne-pepper

28cm Étoupe Jypsiere at the Louvre

Also 30cm Grany Swift Lindy PHW and 30cm Vert Veronese? B PHW with the plastic still on hardware both at in the Louvre today.  Managed to take some spy pics


----------



## seton

snocones said:


> View attachment 2568407
> 
> Thanks dears!  I posted this in another thread, but I thought I'd put it here since it's the proper place.  I almost had a heart attack when I saw it in FAO.



Next time, you need to blur or cut off the people's faces in these spy pix plz.


----------



## snocones

seton said:


> Next time, you need to blur or cut off the people's faces in these spy pix plz.




Oh I'm sorry, I didn't know!  Can I delete them?


----------



## seton

snocones said:


> Oh I'm sorry, I didn't know!  Can I delete them?



no, sorry.


----------



## sydgirl

Walking past Hermes Sydney today at 3pm-ish Asian lady in Chanel jacket carrying a black 30b phw, then a blonde casually dressed lady with a gold 28k ghw... Walked in opposite direction so didn't manage spy pic


----------



## vivelebag

snocones said:


> View attachment 2567461
> 
> Just saw this on Madison!




What size do you reckon this is?


----------



## BirkinLover1407

Yesterday a himalayan croc in Paris


----------



## purselover888

cayenne-pepper said:


> 28cm Étoupe Jypsiere at the Louvre
> 
> Also 30cm Grany Swift Lindy PHW and 30cm Vert Veronese? B PHW with the plastic still on hardware both at in the Louvre today.  Managed to take some spy pics
> View attachment 2569673
> View attachment 2569675



You have good eyes to see the plastic- that always fascinates me.


----------



## christymarie340

In sephora today at Willow Grove...looked like a 30 swift in Havana maybe?


----------



## seton

the H was out in midtown!

1 Evelyne II PM in black
1 BBK 32
1 k32 gold
2 b30 in black, both with the lock on turnkey. weird.
1 b30 gold
1 b35 in gold
1 b35 RC
2 b35 black
1 b35 etoupe
1 plume 32 black
1 toile GP
several leather GPs in different colors


----------



## honhon

seton said:


> the H was out in midtown!
> 
> 1 Evelyne II PM in black
> 1 BBK 32
> 1 k32 gold
> 2 b30 in black, both with the lock on turnkey. weird.
> 1 b30 gold
> 1 b35 in gold
> 1 b35 RC
> 2 b35 black
> 1 b35 etoupe
> 1 plume 32 black
> 1 toile GP
> several leather GPs in different colors


Wow!!  All in one day?  Its a H festival!


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> In sephora today at Willow Grove...looked like a 30 swift in Havana maybe?
> 
> View attachment 2573379



OMG I used to go to Willow Grove Amusement Park.  Thanks for the memory!!

Today at a spa in WPB, a lovely 35 birkin in rubis.   The first time I've ever seen a birkin in this color.  It was gorgeous!


----------



## Rajneesh

I am new to tPF and this thread caption is hilarious! wildlife sightings..love it!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Seem in Ginza tonight


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

ArchMaMa said:


> Seem in Ginza tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2580152



Is that a guy rocking that Chanel.. tres chic!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Is that a guy rocking that Chanel.. tres chic!!



Agree! He looks great with the Chanel bag ~ perfect size for him.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Agree! He looks great with the Chanel bag ~ perfect size for him.



Only in Japan you can have that going on and people won't bat an eye.. So jealous.. I have been so hesitant talking myself in and out of getting a Boy... Its so expensive and I can only rock it when I am young.. Choices!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Only in Japan you can have that going on and people won't bat an eye.. So jealous.. I have been so hesitant talking myself in and out of getting a Boy... Its so expensive and I can only rock it when I am young.. Choices!!



Get a Chanel Boy bag! It's my favorite Chanel bag of the moment ~ love it


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Get a Chanel Boy bag! It's my favorite Chanel bag of the moment ~ love it



Ahh so many combos though!! But it would have to be the largest one possible since I am almost 6' tall.. Do you think a Black Caviar Large with the silvery hardware sounds good.. Or maybe the smooth one with CHANEL written on the top with the vintage gold hardware.. Or what else.. Suggestions  I have seen guys using them before and they do look really good on them, but the only problem is that all of them are shorter than me! #firstworldproblems

On the bright side, I finally got the perfect H bag I wanted  Preloved though, but oh well what the heck!! I cannot wait for it to come!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ahh so many combos though!! But it would have to be the largest one possible since I am almost 6' tall.. Do you think a Black Caviar Large with the silvery hardware sounds good.. Or maybe the smooth one with CHANEL written on the top with the vintage gold hardware.. Or what else.. Suggestions  I have seen guys using them before and they do look really good on them, but the only problem is that all of them are shorter than me! #firstworldproblems
> 
> On the bright side, I finally got the perfect H bag I wanted  Preloved though, but oh well what the heck!! I cannot wait for it to come!!



I think that the Chanel Boy Black Caviar Large with silver hardware sounds great for you! Which perfect H bag did you get?

Then, back to topic!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> I think that the Chanel Boy Black Caviar Large with silver hardware sounds great for you! Which perfect H bag did you get?



Oh ok well that was easy!! (Chanel wise, hopefully I haven't held it off for too long with all them price increases.. :/)

In terms of perfect H.. I have been struggling to decide whether or not to get a preloved Birkin or Kelly (larger size of course) and after a lot of back and forth deciding talk to friends, etc. I have decided on trying to find a Black Clemence K40 with PHW - easy combo to try and find and within a few weeks I have found one! I was also thinking of getting one of those men's messenger bags, but the sole reason why I got into obsessing about the H was predominantly the B or/and the K and to hell with it being a woman's bag.. (I hope have will say the same thing when it is in my hands, but yeah, I am so excited!!). I can always get a Steve or Etriviere later on!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Oh ok well that was easy!! (Chanel wise, hopefully I haven't held it off for too long with all them price increases.. :/)
> 
> In terms of perfect H.. I have been struggling to decide whether or not to get a preloved Birkin or Kelly (larger size of course) and after a lot of back and forth deciding talk to friends, etc. I have decided on trying to find a Black Clemence K40 with PHW - easy combo to try and find and within a few weeks I have found one! I was also thinking of getting one of those men's messenger bags, but the sole reason why I got into obsessing about the H was predominantly the B or/and the K and to hell with it being a woman's bag.. (I hope have will say the same thing when it is in my hands, but yeah, I am so excited!!). I can always get a Steve or Etriviere later on!



The black K40 is a great choice for you and major congrats!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> The black K40 is a great choice for you and major congrats!



Thank you! I have been hemming and hawing at it!! And finally I pulled that trigger!! I think I will do a instant reveal and well a few mod shots and a mini review (from a guys perspective!)


----------



## livethelake

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Is that a guy rocking that Chanel.. tres chic!!



I love that Chanel.  Is it a maxi?   The bag looks larger than a jumbo but the strap looks very long (thought the maxi had a shorter strap?)


----------



## audreylita

livethelake said:


> I love that Chanel.  Is it a maxi?   The bag looks larger than a jumbo but the strap looks very long (thought the maxi had a shorter strap?)



I had that bag and you can just double the strap to make it shorter.


----------



## livethelake

audreylita said:


> I had that bag and you can just double the strap to make it shorter.



yes...I guess my question/comment was confusing..

I tried a maxi but returned it because the strap was significantly shorter than the jumbo when worn as a "single".  Similar to how the strap on a 40 Kelly is shorter in overall length than a 35 Kelly.

Maybe the dude carrying the maxi is short making the single strap look long?

In any case, great bag.


----------



## vivelebag

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ahh so many combos though!! But it would have to be the largest one possible since I am almost 6' tall.. Do you think a Black Caviar Large with the silvery hardware sounds good.. Or maybe the smooth one with CHANEL written on the top with the vintage gold hardware.. Or what else.. Suggestions  I have seen guys using them before and they do look really good on them, but the only problem is that all of them are shorter than me! #firstworldproblems
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, I finally got the perfect H bag I wanted  Preloved though, but oh well what the heck!! I cannot wait for it to come!!




Metallic silver in large would look awesome.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

livethelake said:


> I love that Chanel.  Is it a maxi?   The bag looks larger than a jumbo but the strap looks very long (thought the maxi had a shorter strap?)



I am pretty sure it is a Maxi too, but it depends on peoples heights as well. When I tried it on, the top only hit just above my waist (around the kidneys) with the longest strap settings. I wish Chanel could offer a SO service where we can custom order those chains!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

At the broadway show, If/Then on Tuesday evening: 

Etoupe/mykonos double sens 
30 or 35cm cognac? ostrich B GHW 
35cm black B GHW 

I had my cognac chevre evelyne.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Seem at the HK airport Cathey first class check-in. Etoup Jypsiere and 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
silk/cashmere shawl.


----------



## joanneminnie

ArchMaMa said:


> Seem at the HK airport Cathey first class check-in. Etoup Jypsiere and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2583532
> View attachment 2583533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> silk/cashmere shawl.




Nice catch!!!


----------



## ArchMaMa

joanneminnie said:


> Nice catch!!!




Thanks Joanneminnie! &#128522;&#128144;


----------



## LavenderIce

At Saks in San Francisco 
	

		
			
		

		
	




At H SF right before closing


----------



## LavenderIce

Late post at The Rotunda NM SF my B35 and another customer's Goldie B35


----------



## dessert1st

LavenderIce said:


> Late post at The Rotunda NM SF my B35 and another customer's Goldie B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584983



Great picture Lavenderice!  May I ask what color ur B35 is?  Is that etain?


----------



## LavenderIce

dessert1st said:


> Great picture Lavenderice!  May I ask what color ur B35 is?  Is that etain?




Yes, that's Ms. Etain.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LavenderIce said:


> Late post at The Rotunda NM SF my B35 and another customer's Goldie B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584983



These are all great spy pics, *LavenderIce*! You have a quick trigger finger with the camera and for that I'm grateful ~ wonderful shots. Love your etain B35, we are cousins with my etain K35. It's a fantastic color!


----------



## etoupebirkin

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These are all great spy pics, *LavenderIce*! You have a quick trigger finger with the camera and for that I'm grateful ~ wonderful shots. Love your etain B35, we are cousins with my etain K35. It's a fantastic color!



Vigee, Your Etain Kelly is one of the prettiest bags on the planet!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

etoupebirkin said:


> Vigee, Your Etain Kelly is one of the prettiest bags on the planet!!!



Thanks, *etoupebirkin*!


----------



## LavenderIce

VigeeLeBrun said:


> These are all great spy pics, *LavenderIce*! You have a quick trigger finger with the camera and for that I'm grateful ~ wonderful shots. Love your etain B35, we are cousins with my etain K35. It's a fantastic color!



Thanks *Vigee*!  I wish my trigger finger had better aim.  There were also a black lizard B25 in the SF boutique and an orange B35 at Saks that I wasn't able to take a pic of.  This thread is fun and I hope to share more soon as I will be visiting NYC.  btw, I'm honored to be etain cousins with you.


----------



## LavenderIce

This is a late post. Evie during brunch at Plow in San Francisco


----------



## hananiki

Yoohoo!! This is Reporter "H"ananiki reporting "live" from the heathrow airport detax line!  Ooooh let's see what goodies we have here! Plenty of ladies carrying their recent scores in orange H bags from Hs across the EU! But wait.... What do I see!!! A beautiful sable lindy 26 right in front of me! Lounging luxuriously on her trolley throne!


----------



## hananiki

And to the far right..... a lovely kafe birkin 30!!!! Complete with new twilly robes!


----------



## hananiki

And.... Do I spot a rose de bois jypsiere hiding in the luggage bushes......?? Alas it is too way and I cannot ascertain whether she is a mama papa or baby!


----------



## hananiki

And wowzas! We are in for a treat ladies and gentlemen! In the distant horizon..... We have spotted a rare specimen indeed! A beautiful fully grown travel Kelly! Oh how my heart flutters! And thus this ends our 'live' report from the airport wilderness in Heathrow! Over and out, hananiki for tpf H wildlife thread &#9825;....


----------



## dessert1st

hananiki said:


> And wowzas! We are in for a treat ladies and gentlemen! In the distant horizon..... We have spotted a rare specimen indeed! A beautiful fully grown travel Kelly! Oh how my heart flutters! And thus this ends our 'live' report from the airport wilderness in Heathrow! Over and out, hananiki for tpf H wildlife thread &#9825;....




This was fun to go thru!  Thanks for the "live" reports!!  Safe trip home!


----------



## OhManolo

LavenderIce said:


> Late post at The Rotunda NM SF my B35 and another customer's Goldie B35
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2584983



Great spy pic! It is so clear! And I am in love with your Etain B! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## thyme

hananiki said:


> And wowzas! We are in for a treat ladies and gentlemen! In the distant horizon..... We have spotted a rare specimen indeed! A beautiful fully grown travel Kelly! Oh how my heart flutters! And thus this ends our 'live' report from the airport wilderness in Heathrow! Over and out, hananiki for tpf H wildlife thread &#9825;....



great spy pics!! you are definitely THE wildlife H reporter indeed..thank you!


----------



## hananiki

chincac said:


> great spy pics!! you are definitely THE wildlife H reporter indeed..thank you!



Awww Thank You chincac! BTW, I love your very well edited collection!


----------



## thyme

hananiki said:


> Awww Thank You chincac! BTW, I love your very well edited collection!



thank you  and please keep up the good work...

i am useless as taking spy pics but I did spot a brown k35 and an etain b35 today in Venice! and a black togo/clemence b35 phw being sold to a customer carrying a tosca/rubis so kelly 22 in H ...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> And wowzas! We are in for a treat ladies and gentlemen! In the distant horizon..... We have spotted a rare specimen indeed! A beautiful fully grown travel Kelly! Oh how my heart flutters! And thus this ends our 'live' report from the airport wilderness in Heathrow! Over and out, hananiki for tpf H wildlife thread &#9825;....



Reporter *hananiki*- You did well on your report.  Love all your spy pics. Have a safe trip home.


----------



## HfromT

I wish I could have taken a photo of my sighting today, but I was actually speaking with the woman after I noticed her STUNNING 32 cm Rouge H Box Kelly Sellier (vintage, pre strap)...I bumped into her grocery shopping with her vintage Kelly at Summerhill Market in Toronto!  Gorgeous bag, and always nice to see a gem like this actually being used.


----------



## ArchMaMa

In a business class flight cabin from HongKong to Shanghai.. Etoup Lindy


----------



## LavenderIce

OhManolo said:


> Great spy pic! It is so clear! And I am in love with your Etain B! Gorgeous!!!



Thank you!  There is pretty good lighting at the Rotunda, especially near the windows.  I love my etain B too!  It's over one year later and I still can't believe she's mine.


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> Reporter *hananiki*- You did well on your report.  Love all your spy pics. Have a safe trip home.



Thank you cpkpfbeliever!!!! ^_^ Always so nice to hear from you on this thread! Thank you for the journey blessings!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Philadelphia Antiques Show:  a gold Garden Party.


----------



## snocones

Spotted at the Inman Park Festival in Atlanta, GA


----------



## shoecrazy

snocones said:


> View attachment 2594459
> 
> Spotted at the Inman Park Festival in Atlanta, GA




This photo just made me want a Lindy for the first time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

snocones said:


> View attachment 2594459
> 
> Spotted at the Inman Park Festival in Atlanta, GA




Love that casual look with the Lindy. It's perfect!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Today at Paris Photo in LA: B25 in gold, togo or maybe Clemence, w I THINK GHW; all silver CDC; Kelly 32 in (I think) Vert de Gris.
Later at 101 Noodle Express, a cheap but great place in Monterey Park: Kelly Longue wallet in UV...beautiful...weird thing was the wallet looked 100% but it was in a fake Chanel jumbo.


----------



## Saifu87

Yesterday I saw a beautiful 28 cm Kelly, maybe black or ebene and black 35 Birkin on the upper east side a gorgeous 28 cm Mykonos Kelly at Saks


----------



## Inkbluelover

Shanghai Pudong International Airport


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw a glimpse, literally two seconds ago at uni... 

A pack of stylish (and might I add really really attractive) girls walked by. Glamazons in training I guess lol...

One 35cm Gold Birkin with PHW. The two other girls had Balenciaga's.. At least we know who is boss


----------



## audreylita

A sweet 25 cm birkin in gold togo with lovely veins and gold hardware.  On a stylish older gal dressed all in black with a healthy head of white hair.  In a parking lot in Boca Raton.


----------



## ChLoay

My first spy pic.
Love the kelly. So elegant.
SORRY it is blurry n huge! Don't know how to sz it down!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Saw a glimpse, literally two seconds ago at uni...
> 
> A pack of stylish (and might I add really really attractive) girls walked by. Glamazons in training I guess lol...
> 
> One 35cm Gold Birkin with PHW. The two other girls had Balenciaga's.. *At least we know who is boss *



*L.Vuitton.Freak*, you make me laugh!


----------



## jtan14

shoecrazy said:


> This photo just made me want a Lindy for the first time!




Ditto! She make it look so effortlessly hip.


----------



## LavenderIce

I was in NYC earlier this week.  Plenty of Bs of varying colors and sizes. I saw a black togo PHW K35 with a panda charm on E. 62nd & Madison as I was leaving the boutique. I also saw a black clemance Evie on Lexington and E. 54th.  Here are a few quick pics I snapped. 

Goldie on 5th Ave and E. 57th




Black at the Longacre Theater




Black at Terminal 4 JFK


----------



## victoria2014

Inkbluelover said:


> Shanghai Pudong International Airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2597307


this guy with orange evelyne


----------



## Julide

LavenderIce said:


> I was in NYC earlier this week.  Plenty of Bs of varying colors and sizes. I saw a black togo PHW K35 with a panda charm on E. 62nd & Madison as I was leaving the boutique. I also saw a black clemance Evie on Lexington and E. 54th.  Here are a few quick pics I snapped.
> 
> Goldie on 5th Ave and E. 57th
> 
> View attachment 2599953
> 
> 
> Black at the Longacre Theater
> 
> View attachment 2599954
> 
> 
> Black at Terminal 4 JFK
> 
> View attachment 2599956




I was just looking at the celebrities and fur coat thread. I think this looks like Liz Hurley!! Wow! Nice wildlife photo!!Its the boots that make me think it was her!

http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrities-and-their-fur-coats-496775-108.html#post26683975


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Julide said:


> I was just looking at the celebrities and fur coat thread. I think this looks like Liz Hurley!! Wow! Nice wildlife photo!!Its the boots that make me think it was her!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrities-and-their-fur-coats-496775-108.html#post26683975



*Julide*, Bravo for making the Liz Hurley connection. I think that you are right!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Julide*, Bravo for making the Liz Hurley connection. I think that you are right!



Thanks *Vigee*!! I would love to see if I was right!! Too bad we will never know!


----------



## purselover888

Oh my lord, a GREY HIMALAYAN 30 at Bergdorf today.   

I nearly passed out it was soooo beautiful!  This bag-- the skin, the scales, the color, everything was sooooo purrrrrfect!!!!!  I don't think I've ever seen a lovelier dead creature LOL


----------



## audreylita

This first photo from the Stars and Public Figures thread, in comparison.  The copy said she caught a flight from JFK to London on Tuesday.


----------



## Hat Trick

Yesterday, Gold Coast Hospital in Queensland, Australia...
A matte, croc 30B PHW.  Not sure about the colour - Paille, I think.  Very Pretty.


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> This first photo from the Stars and Public Figures thread, in comparison.  The copy said she caught a flight from JFK to London on Tuesday.




Good catch A!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Julide said:


> I was just looking at the celebrities and fur coat thread. I think this looks like Liz Hurley!! Wow! Nice wildlife photo!!Its the boots that make me think it was her!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/celebrity-style-threads/celebrities-and-their-fur-coats-496775-108.html#post26683975





audreylita said:


> This first photo from the Stars and Public Figures thread, in comparison.  The copy said she caught a flight from JFK to London on Tuesday.



Great catch *Julide*!  I did not get a good look at her since I was coming from behind.  I was too busy trying to get a good pic without getting caught.  Well, I guess in her case, she's probably used to having her photo taken.  All the other ones I take, I try to keep it on the down low.  lol

Thanks for the comparison pic *audreylita*.  This pic was taken on Monday.  When I saw the pics at JFK on Tuesday, I didn't make the connection.  All I remember is after I turned the corner on to E. 57th, there was a gorgeous B30 PHW either in iris or prune that I was too slow to take a picture of.


----------



## alterego

About 40 minutes ago I saw a lady with a 35 cm togo blue jean B w/ph at Fresh Market in Aventura,  FL


----------



## joanneminnie

Queens, New York, nice B35


----------



## sydgirl

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2602068
> 
> Queens, New York, nice B35



Beautiful BE b


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> Beautiful BE b



+2, Gorgeous BE B!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Costco , this afternoon


----------



## audreylita

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 2603655
> 
> 
> Costco , this afternoon



My kelly's go shopping in Costco all the time!  ( no this is not me )


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today walking along Walnut Street in Philadelphia:  a 30 gold Birkin, GHW.


----------



## Inkbluelover

audreylita said:


> My kelly's go shopping in Costco all the time!  ( no this is not me )




Haha, I am in Sydney.  What do you think the size of Kelly ? 35&#65311;


----------



## tesi

At a VCA luncheon-  2  30cm Lindys.   One orange, one a bright green.  A 30cm beautiful ostrich blue birkin on the sweetest lady-   And a 35 blue electric Kelly Epsom.   
And a veritable boatload of chanel.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

tesi said:


> At a VCA luncheon-  2  30cm Lindys.   One orange, one a bright green.  A 30cm beautiful ostrich blue birkin on the sweetest lady-   And a 35 blue electric Kelly Epsom.
> And a veritable boatload of chanel.



Lucky you, *tesi*! Sounds like you saw many beautiful H and non-H bags!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Just quickly pop in to say yesterday Sunday 4th May, Hong Kong sha tian horse race course, owners club, despite being distracted by the beautiful horses, I still spotted Blue de Galice kelly 32 retourne GHW, B40 black GHW, B35 etoupe GHW, shoulder Birkin etoupe with SHW.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Just quickly pop in to say yesterday Sunday 4th May, Hong Kong sha tian horse race course, owners club, despite being distracted by the beautiful horses, I still spotted Blue de Galice kelly 32 retourne GHW, B40 black GHW, B35 etoupe GHW, shoulder Birkin etoupe with SHW.







Totally experienced the same thing last feb! Spot the birkins and the kelly  i am assuming it's ok to post this here? :gaucho: or the Socialites/ Asian Hermes thread? Ps. Steven Lo & Canny Leung and her winning horse, Military Attack Photo copyright HKJC also any attendies of the kentucky derby could chime in on wildlife sightings?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Miss Al

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 2604759


 
That is one "WILDLIFE" sighting. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## thyme

lots of H sightings in Ginza, Tokyo. Pink and turquoise GP in Chanel; kiwi K32 and fuchsia ostrich b30 on the streets; Crevette lindy 30, SO gris t b30 with rosy pink handles and piping, croc brown KP in H. but I only manage to take a pic of this gold lindy..


----------



## etoupebirkin

I finally have a wildlife shot. Last Saturday in San Francisco at the Ferry Building market--35 cm Epsom Rose Tyrien Birkin with PHW and a Rodeo charm. 

The woman was so lovely. We were at picnic tables sitting waiting for our DH's who were getting food. I was wearing my Rouge Casaque Constance Elan, so we had a lovely time discussing the joys and frustrations of collecting Hermes.  My wiseacre DH likens it to two dogs sniffing each other.


----------



## HermesWatcher

etoupebirkin said:


> I finally have a wildlife shot. Last Saturday in San Francisco at the Ferry Building market--35 cm Epsom Rose Tyrien Birkin with PHW and a Rodeo charm.
> 
> The woman was so lovely. We were at picnic tables sitting waiting for our DH's who were getting food. I was wearing my Rouge Casaque Constance Elan, so we had a lovely time discussing the joys and frustrations of collecting Hermes.  My wiseacre DH likens it to two dogs sniffing each other.



lol. when it happens that I spot someone with a hermès I keep asking myself «should I compliment her or should I not?», I'm always afraid people might get scared/think I'm crazy. sometimes I end up saying a few words and that's when lovely chats always start


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Hermes?
NAC, Singapore


----------



## purselover888

etoupebirkin said:


> I finally have a wildlife shot. Last Saturday in San Francisco at the Ferry Building market--35 cm Epsom Rose Tyrien Birkin with PHW and a Rodeo charm.
> 
> The woman was so lovely. We were at picnic tables sitting waiting for our DH's who were getting food. I was wearing my Rouge Casaque Constance Elan, so we had a lovely time discussing the joys and frustrations of collecting Hermes.  My wiseacre DH likens it to two dogs sniffing each other.



That's a good one!  The dog sniffing analogy is soooo LOL!


----------



## baileylab

Zara, cebu, philippines. lovely lady in a graphite (?) or cocoan lindy (couldnt tell with store lighting and my eyesight isn't as sharp.


----------



## meazar

Portofino this week: black B35; indigo(?) K35. And my BI Evelyn!


----------



## valnsw

Lindys galore today at Ngee Ann City!

Blue de galice L26(?) and Red (most likely RG) L34 at Tonkichi
Etoupe L30 outside the sitting area at opposite end of Chanel Level 2
Orange L30 going up escalator


----------



## valnsw

Lindys galore today at Ngee Ann City!

Blue de galice L26(?) and Red (most likely RG) L34 at Tonkichi
Etoupe L30 outside the sitting area at opposite end of Chanel Level 2
Orange L30 going up escalator


----------



## periogirl28

On an elegant lady in Kensington today.


----------



## **Chanel**

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2624334
> 
> 
> On an elegant lady in Kensington today.



I love this look! Elegant indeed.


----------



## baileylab

hermes galore at an event at Guiseppe Zanotti, Ion Orchard

saw crevette B 30, lindy 30 in bleu orage i think, a red kelly, and a birkin - forgot color.

dh was waiting for me (he was sitting down whilst i shopped at sephora) 

by some misunderstanding he was going up the escalator and i was going down and he said - come up again i have something to show you... (the event).


----------



## chkpfbeliever

etoupebirkin said:


> I finally have a wildlife shot. Last Saturday in San Francisco at the Ferry Building market--35 cm Epsom Rose Tyrien Birkin with PHW and a Rodeo charm.
> 
> The woman was so lovely. We were at picnic tables sitting waiting for our DH's who were getting food. I was wearing my Rouge Casaque Constance Elan, so we had a lovely time discussing the joys and frustrations of collecting Hermes.  My wiseacre DH likens it to two dogs sniffing each other.



What a nice sighting. that RT over the Blue Aztec Rodeo is so sharp looking.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TankerToad

etoupebirkin said:


> I finally have a wildlife shot. Last Saturday in San Francisco at the Ferry Building market--35 cm Epsom Rose Tyrien Birkin with PHW and a Rodeo charm.
> 
> The woman was so lovely. We were at picnic tables sitting waiting for our DH's who were getting food. I was wearing my Rouge Casaque Constance Elan, so we had a lovely time discussing the joys and frustrations of collecting Hermes.  My wiseacre DH likens it to two dogs sniffing each other.


 
EB!!!! now that you have seen one IRL, do you think I can pull it off, or no??? PM me!


----------



## buffalogal

Did anyone ever think THEY were the wildlife? I was traveling this week and hit up a  Saks ... I had my cassis Garden Party and heard the telltale "click" while on the escalator. I turned and saw a fashionable young lady who looked horrendously embarrassed ... She said "I like your bag" and ran off as soon as we got to the bottom! LOL


----------



## luckylove

buffalogal said:


> Did anyone ever think THEY were the wildlife? I was traveling this week and hit up a  Saks ... I had my cassis Garden Party and heard the telltale "click" while on the escalator. I turned and saw a fashionable young lady who looked horrendously embarrassed ... She said "I like your bag" and ran off as soon as we got to the bottom! LOL



That is a great story!! Caught red handed!


----------



## buffalogal

luckylove said:


> That is a great story!! Caught red handed!


My first thought was to check this thread! But alas, no pics of me which is good because outside of my GP I was not looking my cutest! LOL


----------



## chkpfbeliever

TankerToad said:


> EB!!!! now that you have seen one IRL, do you think I can pull it off, or no??? PM me!



I think you'll rock with that RT color.


----------



## luckylove

buffalogal said:


> My first thought was to check this thread! But alas, no pics of me which is good because outside of my GP I was not looking my cutest! LOL



That is always a fear of mine that someone might catch me too looking far from pulled together!  I am sure you looked great, though!


----------



## kimberf

One from last week that I forgot to post.  Stanford shopping center, Palo Alto, lady with B30 in a pretty medium blue, I think blue jean.  I didn't have the nerve to do a spy pic.


----------



## Grande Latte

I see lots of beautiful women with their birkins and kellys at the South Coast Plaza and Fashion Island. No. I don't take pics of them b/c I hope they don't take pics of me either. Hahaha.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Right now at the Devon Horse Show in the pouring rain:  a 35 gold Birkin, GHW.


----------



## doves75

Madam Bijoux said:


> Right now at the Devon Horse Show in the pouring rain:  a 35 gold Birkin, GHW.




I hope she carries the rain coat to cover miss B.


----------



## maryg1

Today in via Montenapoleone in Milan


----------



## audreylita

Saw the cutest small black garden party with shoulder strap in Whole Foods in Boca today.  So cute that I may have to get one!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

maryg1 said:


> Today in via Montenapoleone in Milan



Great wildlife sighting, *maryg*!


----------



## antheakuma

Etoupe lindy 30 at Sogo Causeway Bay HK


----------



## lynne_ross

I have been spying more and more lindys here in Boston, especially orange ones. It makes me really want one in a 26...


----------



## snocones

I saw this Double Sens and a B30 in Rouge H at Atlantic Station.


----------



## snocones

snocones said:


> View attachment 2637549
> 
> I saw this Double Sens and a B30 in Rouge H at Atlantic Station.




I'm now realizing this is perhaps an inappropriate locale for a picture!  My bad&#128556;


----------



## Julide

snocones said:


> View attachment 2637549
> 
> I saw this Double Sens and a B30 in Rouge H at Atlantic Station.





snocones said:


> I'm now realizing this is perhaps an inappropriate locale for a picture!  My bad&#128556;



I didn't notice the background. Between her bag and her dress, which I love and want, the dress!! I didn't see where it was taken!!


----------



## Piggyme

Gion, Fukuoka 
Saw 2 diff ladies carrying B30 blue Lin in Fukuoka, such lovely color on a B! A man carrying B40 black and also B35 crevette.


Taipei


----------



## sydgirl

David Jones Sydney today, Asian lady with a prune (I'm guessing) 32 Kelly in swift phw... Was difficult getting a spy pic with all the shoe sale shoppers lol 

Fyi it's on the chair behind the shoes


----------



## HPassion

Is the pink bag a picotin?

There are many pink fake Hermes bags in Asia lately. I saw a pink Lindy in a size smaller than 26cm


----------



## Piggyme

HPassion said:


> Is the pink bag a picotin?
> 
> 
> 
> There are many pink fake Hermes bags in Asia lately. I saw a pink Lindy in a size smaller than 26cm




Yup, it's a pink picotin. But am not sure if it's fake as I first saw she was wearing Chanel sandals and after that noticed her pico.


----------



## HPassion

Very nice bag!


----------



## tammywks

H RTW Sale in Hong Kong@6th June


----------



## thyme

tammywks said:


> H RTW Sale in Hong Kong@6th June



great pics..did you buy anything there?


----------



## birkin10600

Kelly ghillies etoupe/argile and Kelly orange in TD Square.


----------



## purselover888

Shiny Poussiere 35 Birkin PHW at Judith Leiber counter, Bergdorf
Shiny Bordeaux 30 Birkin GHW on Fifth Ave 
Etoupe Kelly Pochette PHW on Madison (So cute!)
Etoupe 40 Birkin PHW at at Shoe Salon, Bergdorf
Blue Izmir Kelly 35 GHW at Shoe Salon, Bergdorf
Bambou 30 Clemence PHW at Scarf Counter, Bergdorf
Mangue Kelly 32 PHW on Fifth Ave. (Tourist)
Blue Electric Kelly 32 PHW on Fifth Ave (Tourist)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

purselover888 said:


> Shiny Poussiere 35 Birkin PHW at Judith Leiber counter, Bergdorf
> Shiny Bordeaux 30 Birkin GHW on Fifth Ave
> Etoupe Kelly Pochette PHW on Madison (So cute!)
> Etoupe 40 Birkin PHW at at Shoe Salon, Bergdorf
> Blue Izmir Kelly 35 GHW at Shoe Salon, Bergdorf
> Bambou 30 Clemence PHW at Scarf Counter, Bergdorf
> Mangue Kelly 32 PHW on Fifth Ave. (Tourist)
> Blue Electric Kelly 32 PHW on Fifth Ave (Tourist)



What a great memory you have, *purselover*!


----------



## lulilu

tammywks said:


> H RTW Sale in Hong Kong@6th June
> View attachment 2644129
> 
> View attachment 2644132



Is there an H RTW sale anymore in the US?


----------



## gymangel812

purselover888 said:


> Shiny Poussiere 35 Birkin PHW at Judith Leiber counter, Bergdorf
> Shiny Bordeaux 30 Birkin GHW on Fifth Ave
> Etoupe Kelly Pochette PHW on Madison (So cute!)
> Etoupe 40 Birkin PHW at at Shoe Salon, Bergdorf
> Blue Izmir Kelly 35 GHW at Shoe Salon, Bergdorf
> Bambou 30 Clemence PHW at Scarf Counter, Bergdorf
> Mangue Kelly 32 PHW on Fifth Ave. (Tourist)
> Blue Electric Kelly 32 PHW on Fifth Ave (Tourist)



It was birkin palooza at bergdorf yesterday too. So crazy.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I was at the Apple Store looking at the iPad Mini's and I ended up going to the Genius Bar as I wanted to get my Mac checked out (water damaged trackpad, left shift key working, but only when you take the actual black key out), anyways, I saw a lady next to me with her gold iPhone 5S in a ziplock bag, I over heard parts of her conversation, and well long story short, she dropped her brand spanking new iPhone in the toilet.. LOL!! Anyways I saw her wallet and it was a well used and loved Dogon wallet in Black Clemence...TBH the story of how and why she dropped her phone and why she should get a new one was more exciting than the wallet!! No woman ever gets a black wallet, especially if you have the option for so many nice colors!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I was at the Apple Store looking at the iPad Mini's and I ended up going to the Genius Bar as I wanted to get my Mac checked out (water damaged trackpad, left shift key working, but only when you take the actual black key out), anyways, I saw a lady next to me with her gold iPhone 5S in a ziplock bag, I over heard parts of her conversation, and well long story short, she dropped her brand spanking new iPhone in the toilet.. LOL!! Anyways I saw her wallet and it was a well used and loved Dogon wallet in Black Clemence...TBH the story of how and why she dropped her phone and why she should get a new one was more exciting than the wallet!! No woman ever gets a black wallet, especially if you have the option for so many nice colors!



*L.Vuitton.Freak*, as usual, you make me laugh!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today at Dome Cafe (Australia's version of Starbucks, and Perth's only Starbucks contender... we don't have a Starbucks).. 

Anyways I was eating my lunch and a group of really well dressed ladies sat opposite my table. J bonanza! They were from Hong Komg
-Black 35cm Togo Birkin PHW
-Gold Lindy 30cm PHW
-Kelly 35cm in Bleu Electrique Swift GHW
-Plume 32 in Fauve Box can't tell hardware color. 

Most of them were wearing latest Chanel, Prada, Valentino and Gucci (one lady each, dressed from top to toe) and red soles everywhere!!  

Shame they were in their 40's, bugger!


----------



## pairin

What is wrong about being 40??


----------



## Julide

pairin said:


> What is wrong about being 40??



Maybe because they were a bit older for our young gentleman. They sounded like foxes!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in Nordstrom's King of Prussia store:  a PM2 black Evelyne.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Gold 35 b phw with young blonde last in Dublin near Grafton street.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Orange Evelyne on lovely lady in a Chinese bakery in Redmond. She had a black dress on which made the Evelyne stand out.

An Asian lady with 35cm Black B this afternoon also and another in Blue Lin 35cm Bolide at Nordstrom's Bellevue store.  Starting to see more H bags in Seattle now.  Great !


----------



## bababebi

Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.

The place is a serious scene.


----------



## Julide

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> The place is a serious scene.



Wow. What a night!


----------



## HermesWatcher

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> The place is a serious scene.



!!! what an amazing sight!


----------



## audreylita

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> The place is a serious scene.



Wow, talk about a sighting.  And I don't mean the bags!


----------



## krawford

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> The place is a serious scene.


----------



## jtan14

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> The place is a serious scene.




Wow! That some serious sighting!


----------



## sbelle

Orange Evelyne on a busy mom of 3 at a Chicago Chik Fil A


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

pairin said:


> What is wrong about being 40??





Julide said:


> Maybe because they were a bit older for our young gentleman. They sounded like foxes!!



Yep hit the nail on the head! 

They were the type where as a dude, you would never want them to be your mother in law


----------



## tammywks

chincac said:


> great pics..did you buy anything there?



Thanks.
Yes, here they are.
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/what-is-your-last-hermes-purchase-835685-436.html#post26928631


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yep hit the nail on the head!
> 
> They were the type where as a dude, you would never want them to be your mother in law


----------



## dessert1st

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> 
> 
> The place is a serious scene.




What a sighting indeed!!  How fun.


----------



## periogirl28

School sports day
Craig swift and toile Birkin 35
Black Togo Birkin 35
Brown matte croc Constance 23
Etoupe Jypsiere 28
Brown leather? and toile Birkin 35
Kelly Barenia and wicker Picnic 32

Nobu 
Barenia Convoyeur ( my first sighting IRL)


----------



## Kitty S.

periogirl28 said:


> School sports day
> Craig swift and toile Birkin 35
> Black Togo Birkin 35
> Brown matte croc Constance 23
> Etoupe Jypsiere 28
> Brown leather? and toile Birkin 35
> Kelly Barenia and wicker Picnic 32
> 
> Nobu
> Barenia Convoyeur ( my first sighting IRL)


That's quite a school, on a sports day too...:weird:


----------



## periogirl28

Kitty S. said:


> That's quite a school, on a sports day too...:weird:



Yes I was rather taken aback at the fashion parade. Croc Constance was worn with a Prada dress.


----------



## audreylita

A birkin in a baby stroller.

At the Village of Merrick Park in Coral Gables, a woman walked past me and there was a 35 cm black birkin very prominently displayed in the stroller.

Behind her was her husband, carrying the baby.

You just can't make this stuff up.


----------



## luckylove

audreylita said:


> A birkin in a baby stroller.
> 
> At the Village of Merrick Park in Coral Gables, a woman walked past me and there was a 35 cm black birkin very prominently displayed in the stroller.
> 
> Behind her was her husband, carrying the baby.
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up.



Gives new meaning to "babying your H bags!"


----------



## audreylita

luckylove said:


> Gives new meaning to "babying your H bags!"


----------



## seton

i saw 3 trims in the past 2 days. It's rare I just see one.

Trim 31 gold courcheval
Trim 31 black togo
Trim 35 BJ @ bloomies

Also saw 2 Picotins, 1 hot pink kelly, and 2 GPs, and 1 B35 black.

and this woman wearing the football shawl and gold B35. The B has its own frame.


----------



## chicinthecity777

audreylita said:


> A birkin in a baby stroller.
> 
> At the Village of Merrick Park in Coral Gables, a woman walked past me and there was a 35 cm black birkin very prominently displayed in the stroller.
> 
> Behind her was her husband, carrying the baby.
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up.


 


luckylove said:


> Gives new meaning to "babying your H bags!"


----------



## alterego

audreylita said:


> A birkin in a baby stroller.
> 
> At the Village of Merrick Park in Coral Gables, a woman walked past me and there was a 35 cm black birkin very prominently displayed in the stroller.
> 
> Behind her was her husband, carrying the baby.
> 
> You just can't make this stuff up.


I live in Aventura and I totally believe it!


----------



## Suncatcher

Kitty S. said:


> That's quite a school, on a sports day too...:weird:


You must send your kids to school where I send my kids.  It's a pretty similar picture.


----------



## joanneminnie

NYC upper east side, a nail salon, a lovely lady with an Etoupe FAT, yes I mean really FAT, kelly long wallet. That wallet is VERY VERY VERY well loved/ abused... But looks fabulous!! I was too chicken to compliment her and ask how long she has been using that baby 

P.s. That wallet is in Epsom but looks as soft as Clemence


----------



## my peko

One day during my Japan trip. This lady wearing a black Lindy casually and chic. She looks better in person that in my pic.


----------



## Mariapia

my peko said:


> One day during my Japan trip. This lady wearing a black Lindy casually and chic. She looks better in person that in my pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659500


 I love your picture!
The lady in a black dress and Nikes!
You said it. Casual and chic!


----------



## antheakuma

Last week in HK


----------



## Arielle84

spotted in SG NAC


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

my peko said:


> One day during my Japan trip. This lady wearing a black Lindy casually and chic. She looks better in person that in my pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659500





antheakuma said:


> Last week in HK



Dresses with sneakers are definitely the new trend but one I will have to pass on!

Thanks for the pics and now, back to topic!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dresses with sneakers are definitely the new trend but one I will have to pass on!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and now, back to topic!



Me pass this too. Doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Julide

my peko said:


> One day during my Japan trip. This lady wearing a black Lindy casually and chic. She looks better in person that in my pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2659500



I love this look, minus the sneakers. But great look!!


----------



## Julide

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Dresses with sneakers are definitely the new trend but one I will have to pass on!
> 
> Thanks for the pics and now, back to topic!





xiangxiang0731 said:


> Me pass this too. Doesn't do it for me.



Great minds think alike!! I just saw this after I posted!


----------



## buffalogal

Got upgraded to first class on my flight from St Thomas to Atlanta. No pics but the lady next to me had a Double Sens in what looked like gold and maybe a blue inside. And the lady behind me was wearing an orange clic clac and black Hapi bracelet. I told her I liked them!


----------



## lulilu

Walking on West Broadway in Tribeca on Friday afternoon, a casually dressed woman carrying a double sens in grey and purple (can't remember the exact colors).  Looked great and is making me want one.  No photo as I was running to subway -- I think she thought I was stalking her lol.


----------



## lilneko69

Black well-loved Evelyne on 57th Street today


----------



## catsinthebag

lilneko69 said:


> Black well-loved Evelyne on 57th Street today
> 
> View attachment 2663242



I love this photo! The hair, the skirt, the low-slung black Evie ... makes me miss New York!


----------



## quaintrelle

bababebi said:


> Just home from dinner at Le Bilboquet in New York. Next table to us was Calvin Klein, Carolina Herrera and Ron Perlman and others. So many H bags, including Gris T ostrich Birkin 30, Black Box Constance, Orange Birkin 30, long Constance Etain, black croc Kelly pochette.
> 
> The place is a serious scene.



Sounds like a lot of fun...


----------



## christymarie340

Couldn't tell if this was a 30 or 35 but a lovely BJ w/GHW in Marshall's today!


----------



## audreylita

christymarie340 said:


> Couldn't tell if this was a 30 or 35 but a lovely BJ w/GHW in Marshall's today!
> View attachment 2664928



Looks like she's giving you the side eye.


----------



## Mariapia

catsinthebag said:


> I love this photo! The hair, the skirt, the low-slung black Evie ... makes me miss New York!




I love the photo too!


----------



## christymarie340

audreylita said:


> Looks like she's giving you the side eye.




Lol-I forgot to turn off the flash! She probably was


----------



## LT bag lady

Lyon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



RC GM


----------



## sydgirl

LT bag lady said:


> Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667201
> 
> RC GM



Great spy pic &#128076; love RC and it looks gorgeous in a evelyne &#128149;


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today whilst grocery shopping with mother: 
-K32 in this HOT PINK color.. I think it was either Rose Tyrien or Rose Something-Something-ezerade... It was gaping wide open (if I wanted to, it was possible to grab her wallet and her various goodies in her bag... (Inside she had a Bleu Electrique Kelly wallet and an array of color H stuff inside..)
-B35 in Black Clemence. 
-K28 in Blue de Prusse (it was this really nice navy blue color!) - at least this one had its flap done up! 
-An array of H scarfs.. I don't know the model names, but you could tell with glimpses of the patterns!

Non-H stuff.. Basically walk into any LV, Gucci, Chanel or Balenciaga boutique and just play guess the bag! 

Its ironic how this Vietnamese grocery store is located in a shabby area of town, and you see all these nice items (and cars too! Spotted a Bentley, but I guess none of you ladies care about the wheels)


----------



## livethelake

LT bag lady said:


> Lyon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2667201
> 
> RC GM



I need that bag.............


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today walking around the King of Prussia Mall:  a 30 gold Birkin, GHW.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Today afternoon, Sydney Rhodes Post Office,  24 orange Constance with GHW


----------



## hananiki

Hi all!! More wildlife sightings in Hongkong!! The pulse is that I'm seeing lots more variety of H bags carried by HK ladies, and one firm favorite now is the Picotin in MM size! 

First up is a lovely bambou Picotin MM!


----------



## hananiki

Anemone Picotin anyone?


----------



## hananiki

Lindys are popular as well!! Loving this classic blue jeans one!


----------



## hananiki

Another popular sighting is the Garden Party! I love the anemone rodeo on this gold specimen!


----------



## hananiki

And last but not least are two lovely Kellys! Been seeing lots of kellys carried with their shoulder straps in Hong Kong. This is a particularly pretty one in Crevette or Flamingo (quite honestly i can't really tell the difference)!


----------



## hananiki

And a cute 28 blue lin (looks yellowish here, sorry! I had my filter on!) with her very stylish owner!


----------



## hananiki

And one last one for the road! I don't see jypsieres very often in Hongkong, but this was a shy bi-color specimen that I recently spotted!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> Another popular sighting is the Garden Party! I love the anemone rodeo on this gold specimen!



Dear *hananiki* - You're in HK again, taking great spy shots for us.  Thanks so much ! I heard that the MM Picos are getting popular over there. It is a great bag that causes minimal damage to the money tree.  I love all your photos, especially the stylish ladies with the Blu Lin Kelly.  Only her skinny legs can wear those gladiator shoes.  Mine would be like elephant trunks !


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever said:


> Dear *hananiki* - You're in HK again, taking great spy shots for us.  Thanks so much ! I heard that the MM Picos are getting popular over there. It is a great bag that causes minimal damage to the money tree.  I love all your photos, especially the stylish ladies with the Blu Lin Kelly.  Only her skinny legs can wear those gladiator shoes.  Mine would be like elephant trunks !



Aww thank u chkpfbeliever! I'm happy that u are enjoying the wildlife shots! And yes, picos mm (not so the pm/gm sizes) seem to be really popular here, and they come in really pretty colors! Agree on the gladiators! I thought she looked stylish so i didn't crop off the shoes and shirt!


----------



## Mariapia

hananiki said:


> Anemone Picotin anyone?




I don't have a Picotin yet but in anémone it looks absolutely stunning!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

love looking at these pictures of picotins! Thanks for posting


----------



## ForeverInPink

chkpfbeliever said:


> Dear *hananiki* - You're in HK again, taking great spy shots for us.  Thanks so much ! I heard that the MM Picos are getting popular over there. It is a great bag that causes minimal damage to the money tree.  I love all your photos, especially the stylish ladies with the Blu Lin Kelly.  Only her skinny legs can wear those gladiator shoes.  Mine would be like elephant trunks !



Yes, I've also been seeing a lot of Picos on Madison Ave in NYC lately, especially on the weekend tourist crowd, both Asian and European!


----------



## hananiki

Mariapia said:


> I don't have a Picotin yet but in anémone it looks absolutely stunning!



Yes! I think it looks great too in Anemone!







Hermesdiorduo said:


> love looking at these pictures of picotins! Thanks for posting



You are welcome! Glad u enjoy the pictures!








ForeverInPink said:


> Yes, I've also been seeing a lot of Picos on Madison Ave in NYC lately, especially on the weekend tourist crowd, both Asian and European!



Hmmm... Looks like a wave is coming up!


----------



## antheakuma

Saw several picotins today at Elements, Hong Kong, but only manage to snap two.

First one in front of Cartier


----------



## antheakuma

Second one buying ice cream in Three-sixty


----------



## CookyMonster

Stalker pics from recent HK trip


----------



## antheakuma

Pink croc B @ Elements, Hong Kong


----------



## victoria2014

CookyMonster said:


> Stalker pics from recent HK trip
> View attachment 2676694
> View attachment 2676695
> View attachment 2676696


gorgeous orange so kelly in this lady with her matching orange luggage
lovely spy pics


----------



## antheakuma

Bolide @ Lee Garden, Hong Kong


----------



## antheakuma

Black K with GHW @ Three Sixty, Elements Hong Kong


----------



## Suncatcher

Great pics!  Makes me wish I was back in Hong Kong again.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

antheakuma said:


> Black K with GHW @ Three Sixty, Elements Hong Kong



Love that BBK on her. Looks like a 35 ?


----------



## cr1stalangel

CookyMonster said:


> Stalker pics from recent HK trip
> View attachment 2676694
> View attachment 2676695
> View attachment 2676696



Thanks for sharing the pics CookyMonster! Absolutely drooling at all of them! 
Is the Lindy black or graphite ? With the sheen, it looks like graphite.


----------



## antheakuma

MrsJDS said:


> Great pics!  Makes me wish I was back in Hong Kong again.



Indeed many H around! I never noticed until I started paying attention. Lol! 




chkpfbeliever said:


> Love that BBK on her. Looks like a 35 ?



Yeah, looks to me a 35 too. My dream bag! In that exact style, that exact size, that exact hardware!   


Here is a black K carried by a guy. Looking great in T-shirt and jeans! 
Sorry for the poor pic quality.


----------



## CookyMonster

cr1stalangel said:


> Thanks for sharing the pics CookyMonster! Absolutely drooling at all of them!
> Is the Lindy black or graphite ? With the sheen, it looks like graphite.


 
You're most welcome, glad you're enjoying the pics! Yes i believe it's graphite, if memory serves me correctly


----------



## CookyMonster

antheakuma said:


> Indeed many H around! I never noticed until I started paying attention. Lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, looks to me a 35 too. My dream bag! In that exact style, that exact size, that exact hardware!
> 
> 
> Here is a black K carried by a guy. Looking great in T-shirt and jeans!
> Sorry for the poor pic quality.


 
Is the pic taken in hk? Feels good to know there are guys out there who rock smaller sized kellys. I recently adopted a vintage BBK (which looks similar to the one in pic) and paired it with a sports strap...haven't taken her out yet tho. Soon soon!


----------



## CookyMonster

victoria2014 said:


> gorgeous orange so kelly in this lady with her matching orange luggage
> lovely spy pics


 
You're welcome, glad you enjoyed the pic!  I also liked that the teen girl really put her so kelly to good use ie: filled to the brim and not pampered


----------



## cr1stalangel

CookyMonster said:


> You're most welcome, glad you're enjoying the pics! Yes i believe it's graphite, if memory serves me correctly



Thank you for your reply!


----------



## kimberf

A very rare Silicon Valley sighting - don't know why I don't see more H around here, but rarely do. 
Calafia restaurant, Palo Alto, lunch today: Orange Clemence Birkin 35, carried by pretty Asian woman with her child meeting another friend w/child for lunch, sitting at outside table.


----------



## seton

blu izmir, nyc


----------



## audreylita

seton said:


> blu izmir, nyc



Nice shot!  Very very pretty.


----------



## panthere55

seton said:


> blu izmir, nyc



Would you say it's size 35?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

seton said:


> blu izmir, nyc



Gorgeous BI K, *seton*! Great spy pic


----------



## Mariapia

seton said:


> blu izmir, nyc




I love that photo too!


----------



## seton

thx y'all. glad u enjoyed. 

panthere55 - it's a K32


----------



## tammywks

IFC, Hong Kong 12.07.2014


----------



## chicinthecity777

Can i just say that i love all the spa shots! I much prefer those to the over-posed and over-exposed "celebrity" shots or instgram shots!


----------



## seton

raisin K32 with longchamp large tote, nyc


----------



## audreylita

35 orange birkin with GHW looking colorful in the produce section of Whole Foods in Boca.


----------



## Kitty S.

seton said:


> blu izmir, nyc







seton said:


> raisin K32 with longchamp large tote, nyc




Very NYC-chic!


----------



## antheakuma

Matching pink B and RV flats 
@ Lee Garden, Hong Kong


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

antheakuma said:


> Matching pink B and RV flats
> @ Lee Garden, Hong Kong



Love this and her dress is gorgeous, too!


----------



## HPassion

Is it a 25 or 30cm ? She seems quite tall. Thanks!


----------



## audreylita

HPassion said:


> Is it a 25 or 30cm ? She seems quite tall. Thanks!



The pink one is a 30.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in a new store called "Calypso" on Walnut Street in Philadelphia:  a 35 gold Birkin, GHW.


----------



## Nikonina

antheakuma said:


> Matching pink B and RV flats
> 
> @ Lee Garden, Hong Kong




Anyone know the size of the B?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

In Jimmy Choo ave. montaigne last weekend, spotted a BBK 20 in GHW accessorized with a twilly.


----------



## antheakuma

Today lunch @ Whampoa, Hong Kong

She has everything I so want - Kelly, Oran, and a huge diamond ring! (woahhhh)


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in Nordstrom at the KOP mall: a 35 Etoupe Birkin, GHW.


----------



## daly15

Last Friday at Tao Uptown beautiful Birkin Etoupe 30


----------



## 77Porosus

An extremely rare sighting: B30 Himalaya Croc at my little sister's prom in Montreal, Canada. Was carried by the mother of her asian friend. I was amazed! She put a twilly around the handles.


----------



## Crayonshinchan

antheakuma said:


> Matching pink B and RV flats
> @ Lee Garden, Hong Kong


Is this rose Tyrien?


----------



## antschulina

An orange Garden Party and a rouge H kelly in Brussels


----------



## Silversun

77Porosus said:


> An extremely rare sighting: B30 Himalaya Croc at my little sister's prom in Montreal, Canada. Was carried by the mother of her asian friend. I was amazed! She put a twilly around the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700063



Wow!!


----------



## christymarie340

JetBlue terminal @ JFK: black GM Evelyne and then a white (maybe 30) B with a black Kelly


----------



## HPassion

Silversun said:


> Wow!!


Yes wow! But I'm referring to your adorable puppy! Cutest little thing!


----------



## Suncatcher

antheakuma said:


> Today lunch @ Whampoa, Hong Kong
> 
> She has everything I so want - Kelly, Oran, and a huge diamond ring! (woahhhh)


I also like the jade bracelet.  You don't see too many jade bracelets worn these days.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia:  a 30 Bleu de Galice Birkin, GHW.


----------



## Nolia

77Porosus said:


> An extremely rare sighting: B30 Himalaya Croc at my little sister's prom in Montreal, Canada. Was carried by the mother of her asian friend. I was amazed! She put a twilly around the handles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2700063



Oh, in Canada too!!


----------



## ArchMaMa

seem in Milan..


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 2707736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seem in Milan..



Great pic, *ArchMaMa* and I think that she is wearing Oran sandals, too.


----------



## aquahot

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 2707736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seem in Milan..


Beautiful birkin and lizard oran.
The other woman with the white Chanel is also checking out her beautiful handbag. Ha!


----------



## Leah

Somewhere in the Upper East Side....


----------



## joanneminnie

Leah said:


> Somewhere in the Upper East Side....




Wow, nice shot!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Somewhere in the Upper East Side....




*Leah*, this spy pic is TDF. That croc Kelly!


----------



## Leah

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *Leah*, this spy pic is TDF. That croc Kelly!



Hi VigeeLeBrun, gorgeous right? 

I sometimes feel like I'm immune to H bags, I see so many of them on the streets . 

But this croc beauty, and the very casual un-precious way the owner carried it, definitely caught my eye!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Hi VigeeLeBrun, gorgeous right?
> 
> I sometimes feel like I'm immune to H bags, I see so many of them on the streets .
> 
> But this croc beauty, and the very casual un-precious way the owner carried it, definitely caught my eye!



You are right, *Leah*! Her croc K is absolutely gorgeous and I love her dress, too. Perfection.


----------



## aquahot

Leah said:


> Somewhere in the Upper East Side....


What a great shot Leah! Thank you for posting


----------



## Piggyme

Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
So Black 35


----------



## sydgirl

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35



Wow that mimosa croc b is tdf!! My exotic UHG &#128158; is it a 40???


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sydgirl said:


> Wow that mimosa croc b is tdf!! My exotic UHG &#128158; is it a 40???



Totally agree, *sydgirl*! That mimosa croc B is unbelievable, even the twillys on it are fantastic.


----------



## luckylove

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Totally agree, *sydgirl*! That mimosa croc B is unbelievable, even the twillys on it are fantastic.



truly amazing!!


----------



## purselover888

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35



That mimosa is okay by me


----------



## dessert1st

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35




That mimosa B is striking! It does look big, bigger than that girls head. I wonder if it is a 40?


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35




So many eye candies in one post! &#128576; thank you


----------



## aquahot

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35


The mimosa croc is so dreamy Hmmmm Thank you for the pictures! Awesome shots!


----------



## glamourbag

Leah said:


> Somewhere in the Upper East Side....


Leah, totally gorgeous shot! She is wearing that K how H should be worn. No babying, no pretension. She wears it, rather than the bag wearing her.


----------



## Ruedubac

Such ultimate luxury, the Mimosa croc birkin. I have a few exotic Hermes bracelets but never thought of getting a yellow one. Now, it's on my list hee hee.


----------



## Piggyme

sydgirl said:


> Wow that mimosa croc b is tdf!! My exotic UHG &#128158; is it a 40???




It's a 35, the scales so beautiful! Best color IMHO


----------



## Piggyme

Thank you all, sorry i don't know how to multi-quote with the new platform. I enlarged on my phone so that all of you can see the beauty of it, at first on it's own I thought was a 40, but when the owner carries it, then I confirm it's a 35! Its a smashing HG!!!


----------



## audreylita

A black constance élan, at the Crosby, Stills and Nash concert at the Broward Center for the Performing Arts in Ft. Lauderdale.


----------



## Piyo1115

Himalayan B25 on display at HA in NY


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35



What a beauty.  Yellow Bs are not easy to spot.  Thanks for sharing with us this beauty.


----------



## lil_fashionista

Thursday afternoon at Union Station in Toronto during rush hour.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

lil_fashionista said:


> Thursday afternoon at Union Station in Toronto during rush hour.




It looks like ostrich to me  nice shot!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Hermesdiorduo said:


> It looks like ostrich to me  nice shot!



Good eye, *Hermesdiorduo*! At first, I didn't notice but going back to look it does appear to be ostrich. Beautiful B.


----------



## lil_fashionista

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good eye, *Hermesdiorduo*! At first, I didn't notice but going back to look it does appear to be ostrich. Beautiful B.


It was Ostrich and really stunning!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Good eye, *Hermesdiorduo*! At first, I didn't notice but going back to look it does appear to be ostrich. Beautiful B.




Thanks dearest! I aim to please


----------



## rosewang924

Costco in Los Angeles, CA, etoupe evelyne GM.


----------



## Acehuche

Marbella ...the last days. So many Arabian ladies with B...and in H store a chinese girl with croc B...guess B 30... Summer is good.


----------



## Millicat

Leah said:


> Somewhere in the Upper East Side....



The perfect shot, a good view of the bag, aswell as the outfit 
 Beautiful looking bag


----------



## rosewang924

Barneys New York, Beverly Hills, rouge garance evelyne PM.  Def. seeing more evelynes than before.


----------



## elliesaurus

Well-loved blue B (30?) on the NYC subway. Couldn't get a full profile shot and the owner was holding it so that the hardware was facing her body.


----------



## Stansy

A very stylish couple at Frankfurt airport: she has a vert anis B30, he has a black travel B. I would have snatched both bags in a heartbeat &#128522;


----------



## klynneann

I wish I'd known about this thread a little earlier, as I had a couple sightings this weekend!  No pics, but I saw a green (bamboo? but it looked like an older bag and I thought that's a new color) Evy in the Burbank airport yesterday afternoon, and a Lindy on Rodeo drive that morning (maybe blue lin).

An earlier post by chkpfbeliever said that H sightings in Seattle are on the uptick.  I never see anyone around here with H!  Or Chanel, for that matter.  But I'm going to keep my eyes open...


----------



## Birdonce

Klynneann, I'm a Seattle person too and I never see H! I'm just starting to be aware though. Did you hear the bravery store is expanding?


----------



## klynneann

I did! Someone else mentioned it on the forum and I confirmed it with the SA I purchased my new Evy from (feels weird to call him "my SA" when I've only made one purchase lol). I hope that means they'll have lots more inventory. ..!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> I wish I'd known about this thread a little earlier, as I had a couple sightings this weekend!  No pics, but I saw a green (bamboo? but it looked like an older bag and I thought that's a new color) Evy in the Burbank airport yesterday afternoon, and a Lindy on Rodeo drive that morning (maybe blue lin).
> 
> An earlier post by chkpfbeliever said that H sightings in Seattle are on the uptick.  I never see anyone around here with H!  Or Chanel, for that matter.  But I'm going to keep my eyes open...





Birdonce said:


> Klynneann, I'm a Seattle person too and I never see H! I'm just starting to be aware though. Did you hear the bravery store is expanding?



Hi Seattle TPFers !!  I'm seeing a lot more in Bel Square and of course at the Bravern.  The H store is expanding to 2 levels by next year.  Renovation will start this Fall and now they have Gucci.  I see a lot of Evelynes and Lindys but always too close to snap a photo.


----------



## klynneann

Hi chkpfbeliever! :O Maybe that's why I never see anything - I work downtown and only go to Bellevue occasionally. I may have to start hanging out there more lol...

Ugh, I hope we're not off topic now...


----------



## ceci

Most of the time, DH pointed out all sightings before I notice any. But I'm never brave enough to take snap shot.

Two B35 (+my B30) inside Atlanta World of Coca-Cola 2 weeks ago.

B35 on the airport train in Belgium 3 days ago.

Just arrived Luxembourg. Popped by H even all shops are already closed. I think that's the Travel Birkin is on the shelf! Will head there to check out first thing in the morning!!


----------



## HerLuv

ceci said:


> Most of the time, DH pointed out all sightings before I notice any. But I'm never brave enough to take snap shot.
> 
> Two B35 (+my B30) inside Atlanta World of Coca-Cola 2 weeks ago.
> 
> B35 on the airport train in Belgium 3 days ago.
> 
> Just arrived Luxembourg. Popped by H even all shops are already closed. I think that's the Travel Birkin is on the shelf! Will head there to check out first thing in the morning!!
> 
> View attachment 2730670



Thanks for sharing ceci. Please keep entertaining us with pictures and story of your trip to europe. You may get lucky again :thumbup:


----------



## hananiki

Hello there! It's been sometime since I last posted spy pics! Here's some from my recent travels!

Cute b25 etoupe with carmen duo! The owner was also wearing an hermes shawl! I have the same one, but in brown and gold.


----------



## hananiki

The HKIA never disappoints as a hotspot for H sightings!

At the xrays... A beautiful Victoria. I think it was also in barenia!! I rarely see victorias on the road. So this was pretty special.


----------



## hananiki

While waiting for luggage... A rubis Kelly!!


----------



## hananiki

And a blue orange GP! What a pretty bow!


----------



## hananiki

And a beautiful hss! B30 I think in Etain and Gris T. I love the gladiators the lovely owner had on too!


----------



## hananiki

And last but not least, a rubis or tosca b30 on the plane.  looks that there are quite a lot of rubis out there recently! Hope u enjoyed the sightings!


----------



## kat99

^ Thank you for sharing! You're right that HKIA always has lots of Hermes...Chanel too


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> And last but not least, a rubis or tosca b30 on the plane.  looks that there are quite a lot of rubis out there recently! Hope u enjoyed the sightings!



*Hananiki* - Good job snapping those pics.  Usually I'm always in a hurry when I pass by HKIA so I just looked down and dragged my hand carry to my gate.  Need to look UP next time and check them out !!


----------



## hananiki

chkpfbeliever, kat 99: glad you enjoyed the sightings!


----------



## Macaroon13

A man with his stylish club B at lane crawford in HK over the weekend.


----------



## madisonmamaw

I have been misguided by the title, thought literally h in the jungles
and thought how strange it was that this thread gets bumped up constantly
until i finally clicked open this thread

i totally agree that seeing h in hkia is so common that it was beyond shocking


----------



## MSO13

Well loved B30 Black with PHW in Saks Bala Cynwyd just now


----------



## Piggyme

Blue thalassa for spa in takashimaya Sg


RT
B30 black croc and arlequin B35
Plus our H bags( lindy, Kelly and SB)...lol&#128522;


----------



## Suncatcher

madisonmamaw said:


> I have been misguided by the title, thought literally h in the jungles
> and thought how strange it was that this thread gets bumped up constantly
> until i finally clicked open this thread
> 
> i totally agree that seeing h in hkia is so common that it was beyond shocking


Hahaha. 

Lots of H at HKIA. A Mecca for H!


----------



## djsmom

A beautiful Kelly sitting on the counter at Hermes Tyson's belonging to a lady, who was escorted from the back. I wonder what they showed her.


----------



## aquahot

Stunning! That is such an amazing blue 


djsmom said:


> A beautiful Kelly sitting on the counter at Hermes Tyson's belonging to a lady, who was escorted from the back. I wonder what they showed her.


----------



## Nolia

No pics, but at the Toronto meetup today, I swear I saw a Bordeaux? Croc Birkin GHW. I gasp and just about flipped out hahaha. @Calicocat and @Nico_79 were there with me when my heart jump to my throat.


----------



## madisonmamaw

NO PICS
but a lovely lady was carrying a b30 black with phw in front of me in dc earlier this evening


----------



## lil_fashionista

Raisin Picotin mm at Sephora Eaton Centre in Toronto on August 27th. She also had a black Dogon wallet.  Sorry about the pic quality, I had to overexpose the shot to show the colour since Sephora was so dark.


----------



## Chi town Chanel

djsmom said:


> A beautiful Kelly sitting on the counter at Hermes Tyson's belonging to a lady, who was escorted from the back. I wonder what they showed her.



I love this pic!


----------



## krawford

A lovely woman wearing a Evelyne III pm in either etoupe or etain at Bed Bath and Beyond in San Antonio, Texas.  I felt like a stalker because I never, ever see a Hermes bag in San Antonio.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Went to a wedding on Saturday night... A lovely lady sitting in the next table carried a Black Porous Croc Kelly Cut clutch.. Wearing the latest Valentino (according to my gf)...

The most ironic thing is that the bride is my LV SA (I bought her LV for her wedding gift - she chose a bag for herself) - I think this is still a sign my username here still befits me!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Went to a wedding on Saturday night... A lovely lady sitting in the next table carried a *Black Porous Croc Kelly Cut clutch*.. Wearing the latest Valentino (according to my gf)...
> 
> The most ironic thing is that the bride is my LV SA (I bought her LV for her wedding gift - she chose a bag for herself) - I think this is still a sign my username here still befits me!



That clutch must have been so beautiful! Hope that you had fun at the wedding!


----------



## chicinthecity777

djsmom said:


> A beautiful Kelly sitting on the counter at Hermes Tyson's belonging to a lady, who was escorted from the back. I wonder what they showed her.



Is that Blue Hydra? Can someone confirm?


----------



## afsweet

Saturday morning at the Plaza Food Hall in NYC: H bag and Oran sandals! I was carrying my bleu Lin herbag, so it was nice to see this color on someone else too. 

Also spotted (but no pics) a red K32 and gold B35 on 2 ladies shopping together on 5th ave, brown croc B at H Madison on a lovely young lady, dark blue (saphir?) B35 on a middle aged lady exiting H Madison, double sens on a woman sitting on a bench across NM Last Call at Woodbury Commons, 2 black Evelynes on young ladies shopping at NM Last Call (the girls weren't shopping together though), black Constance belt (silver buckle) on a brunette I passed by near broadway (she was also wearing Chanel espadrilles and a black Chanel caviar tote).


----------



## Millicat

Wow, that's a lot of one brand in one place !


----------



## Toronto Carre

Red ostrich B at the hair salon in Whitby this afternoon. I almost fell out of my chair when I saw it.

I stopped bringing my Evelyne to the salon for fear of colour transfer/splatter, so we were not able to exchange that special look of understanding that passes between H lovers.


----------



## Millicat

I'm presuming that's not Whitby in Scarborough


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Toronto Carre said:


> Red ostrich B at the hair salon in Whitby this afternoon. I almost fell out of my chair when I saw it.
> 
> I stopped bringing my Evelyne to the salon for fear of colour transfer/splatter, so we were not able to exchange that special look of understanding that passes between H lovers.



Off topic ~ my salon has fabric bags made up to put our handbags in to protect them. It's a great idea.

Back to topic!


----------



## audreylita

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Off topic ~ my salon has fabric bags made up to put our handbags in to protect them. It's a great idea.
> 
> Back to topic!



Great idea!  I was in a restaurant in Manhattan that gives little cushioned footstools to put your bag on.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Great idea!  I was in a restaurant in Manhattan that gives little cushioned footstools to put your bag on.



We visited a Michelin 3-star restaurant in Paris that did the same! Lovely idea 

Back to topic, promise!


----------



## afsweet

Orange 32 retourne Kelly yesterday late afternoon at KOP H. So classic!


----------



## QuelleFromage

On an Air France business class flight yesterday, H overload all in a row sitting on the window ledge:
BBK28 GHW (that one was mine  )
K35 or maybe 40 in Etoupe Togo, PHW, right in front of me!
B35 Gold PHW, I think Togo also, three rows ahead!

I did take spy pics but in such a specific enclosed space I think it's not right to post them.

ALSO and most spectacularly, a black custom Kelly pochette/mini Kelly in (I think) Swift. It was about 20 cm with a leather shoulder strap attached to palladium loops in the back, flap, classic turnlock with straps, no top handle - more of a small, soft Kelly pouch. I had to ask about it and the owner used to work at H - had it made for her when she had a baby and needed easy hands-free bag. This bag would sell like crazy if put into production.


----------



## aquahot

Oh my~ What a sight!


QuelleFromage said:


> On an Air France business class flight yesterday, H overload all in a row sitting on the window ledge:
> BBK28 GHW (that one was mine  )
> K35 or maybe 40 in Etoupe Togo, PHW, right in front of me!
> B35 Gold PHW, I think Togo also, three rows ahead!
> 
> I did take spy pics but in such a specific enclosed space I think it's not right to post them.
> 
> ALSO and most spectacularly, a black custom Kelly pochette/mini Kelly in (I think) Swift. It was about 20 cm with a leather shoulder strap attached to palladium loops in the back, flap, classic turnlock with straps, no top handle - more of a small, soft Kelly pouch. I had to ask about it and the owner used to work at H - had it made for her when she had a baby and needed easy hands-free bag. This bag would sell like crazy if put into production.


----------



## bababebi

QuelleFromage said:


> On an Air France business class flight yesterday, H overload all in a row sitting on the window ledge:
> BBK28 GHW (that one was mine  )
> K35 or maybe 40 in Etoupe Togo, PHW, right in front of me!
> B35 Gold PHW, I think Togo also, three rows ahead!
> 
> I did take spy pics but in such a specific enclosed space I think it's not right to post them.
> 
> ALSO and most spectacularly, a black custom Kelly pochette/mini Kelly in (I think) Swift. It was about 20 cm with a leather shoulder strap attached to palladium loops in the back, flap, classic turnlock with straps, no top handle - more of a small, soft Kelly pouch. I had to ask about it and the owner used to work at H - had it made for her when she had a baby and needed easy hands-free bag. This bag would sell like crazy if put into production.



Sounds like a fun flight!

That bag sounds exactly like a Kelly Danse to me! Produced first in 2008 for just one/two  seasons and re-issued a couple of years ago.

Here is one which sold recently:

http://www.malleries.com/authentic-and-rare-hermes-kelly-danse-electric-blue-swift-palladium-i-56140-s-2646.html


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

QuelleFromage said:


> On an Air France business class flight yesterday, H overload all in a row sitting on the window ledge:
> BBK28 GHW (that one was mine  )
> K35 or maybe 40 in Etoupe Togo, PHW, right in front of me!
> B35 Gold PHW, I think Togo also, three rows ahead!
> 
> I did take spy pics but in such a specific enclosed space I think it's not right to post them.
> 
> ALSO and most spectacularly, a black custom Kelly pochette/mini Kelly in (I think) Swift. It was about 20 cm with a leather shoulder strap attached to palladium loops in the back, flap, classic turnlock with straps, no top handle - more of a small, soft Kelly pouch. I had to ask about it and the owner used to work at H - had it made for her when she had a baby and needed easy hands-free bag. This bag would sell like crazy if put into production.




What a spectacular flight! Great sightings, I am traveling tomorrow so let's see what I spy!


----------



## brandee1002

I have a horrible camera on my phone for long distance shots arghhh. But this is I think a 35 birkin and its in orange croc . *jaw dropped!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This must be National Evelyne Day.  
Today at the King of Prussia Mall:
Large Turquoise Evelyne
Red Evelyne
Gris Tourterelle Evelyne
Red Jypsiere


----------



## LOUKPEACH

stephc005 said:


> Orange 32 retourne Kelly yesterday late afternoon at KOP H. So classic!


I went there too but didn't see any one carrying H.


----------



## sydgirl

David Jones Sydney lunchtime today! Etoupe J  

Also 3pm-ish etoupe 35b phw walking into Hermes Sydney  looked like clemence!


----------



## afsweet

LOUKPEACH said:


> I went there too but didn't see any one carrying H.





She had come in as I was paying, and she waited behind me for her SA. Probably around 3:30 pm. There were definitely a couple of people carrying H bags, as I was also carrying a B.


----------



## QuelleFromage

bababebi said:


> Sounds like a fun flight!
> 
> That bag sounds exactly like a Kelly Danse to me! Produced first in 2008 for just one/two  seasons and re-issued a couple of years ago.
> 
> Here is one which sold recently:
> 
> http://www.malleries.com/authentic-and-rare-hermes-kelly-danse-electric-blue-swift-palladium-i-56140-s-2646.html


Hi bababebi! I had forgotten about the Danse (even though I've always wanted one). It was very similar to a retourne Kelly Danse. The strap attached the same way in the bag but was a single strap and the turnlock was a little different, I think - it was set up for easy one-hand open and close. You are right though, they must have customized it from a Kelly Danse. She did say it was custom and they had discussed producing it...hmmm.
To comfort us all, this H exec said if a bag she wanted came in, she too had to move fast before it disappeared


----------



## jmzr22

Lutz said:


> Hong Kong. Central. Outside the Landmark



Jeans do exotics no favours whatsoever IMO :-/


----------



## engineer24

The Ritz in Toronto is a good spot for Birkin sightings and with the Toronto International Film Festival taking place, this weekend was no exception:


1. 35cm Rouge Casaque GHW
2. 35cm Feu PHW


and most amazing:


3. In the display case in the lobby of the Ritz for a reseller located at Hudson Bay: a 28cm Hermes Orange (?) Kelly bag with GHW. Mint condition.


----------



## roy40

Gorgeous B30 in black ostrich with GHW on Philadelphia's Walnut street. Très chic!


----------



## purselover888

jmzr22 said:


> Jeans do exotics no favours whatsoever IMO :-/



Do you mean in maintenance or in looks?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

At Madeo in Beverly Hills last night, an ostrich birdie B30, GORGEOUS!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on Chestnue Street in Philadelphia:  a red Lindy.&#55357;&#56859;


----------



## tesi

today- nyc armory art and jewelry show-  fuchsia ostrich 35 birkin, gold corcheval 35 birkin.
and right outside the show on park avenue, a brown garden party tote and an orange evelyne.


----------



## Nikonina

Saw an orange B and an orange Picotin 18 at Valley Fair Mall and Santana Row, San Jose, California


----------



## kcarmona

Spotted a gorgeous B40 Porosus Croc in Dark Brown in the Miami Design District &#128525;


----------



## Fabfashion

In Toronto last Monday, a lady crossing Bloor St near H boutique with a B35 rouge H PHW with the top open carrying a Prada shopping bag. 

Yesterday at Winners (similar to TJ Maxx), spot a 28 Jypsiere in what looks to be brique. She walked by too fast I didn't quite get a second look at the color.


----------



## sydgirl

Today (Monday) David Jones Sydney late lunch time, etoupe 35b phw ground floor going up on the escalator.


----------



## scarf1

almost said something to her- asian woman had a Birkin with a twilly bow. Stanford shopping center, Nordstrom.
Wondered if she was a tpf member.


----------



## GreenGypsy

Spotted this Barenia Evelyne on Park Ave. this past weekend.


----------



## madisonmamaw

how does everyone take all these pictures? 

I have seen at gwu starbucks man with h tie and socks, but i was sitting right next to him so did not have the opportunity to snap spy pictures.

On the way out i saw a b40 phw not entirely sure about the name of the color

later that weekend saw a blue evie at georgetown sephora on a gt student

I just never have the chance to take pictures....


----------



## Mariapia

GreenGypsy said:


> Spotted this Barenia Evelyne on Park Ave. this past weekend.
> View attachment 2759499


 
I love everything about that picture!


----------



## Dany_37

I couldn't get a pic or tell her how much I adored her bag because she was moving too fast but I spied a gorgeous Asian woman in DFW airport on Tuesday with a Blue Jean So Kelly. It was just magnificent!


----------



## Dany_37

Oh also, a couple of weeks ago, I spied a lady in TJ Maxx with Gold Oran Sandals and a Gold Evelyne.  Refreshing to see something other than Birkin every now and then!


----------



## rivagauche

Today in Center City Philly, 20th and Rittenhouse - a gorgeous, tall woman with a gold 30 cm birkin w ghw.


----------



## audreylita

rivagauche said:


> Today in Center City Philly, 20th and Rittenhouse - a gorgeous, tall woman with a gold 30 cm birkin w ghw.



 that area.


----------



## roy40

audreylita said:


> that area.



Philly was quite the "H" hotspot today!

It's a shame that my experiences at the King of Prussia Hermès have been dreadful at best, and absolutely insulting at worst. God Bless the Hermès Wall Street, Tysons Corner, and Boston stores for never letting me down!

Spotted at 30th St. Station this afternoon: a well-loved Victoria Sac-de-Voyages in Toile and Gold Ardennes leather.

On 19/Chestnut: a gorgeous B30 in Green (Vert Claire perhaps) Swift - possibly GHW - was across the street, and in-passing. It's not TOO common to see such a striking color B in Philly!

On 17/Locust a jaw-dropping K28GHW in Orange Swift. Truly a remarkable work of art.

A block away ... A beautiful Etoupe Bolide. If I'm not mistaken, we shared a little smile - I was carrying my new Etoupe MM Evy! Etoupe lovers unite!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Hong Kong Causeway Bay


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 2763024
> 
> Hong Kong Causeway Bay



This color looks like crevette and it is gorgeous! Thanks, *ArchMaMa*.


----------



## joanneminnie

I saw 3 evelyne in Etoupe; 1 kelly 32 in Etoupe; 1 black B with GHW; 1 bambou B26; 1 toolbox in white; 1 double sense in orange, and one kelly sellier in green...
	

		
			
		

		
	




All in Manhattan Madison Avenue today


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia mall:  a 35 Orange ostrich Birkin.


----------



## rivagauche

roy40 said:


> Philly was quite the "H" hotspot today!
> 
> It's a shame that my experiences at the King of Prussia Hermès have been dreadful at best, and absolutely insulting at worst. God Bless the Hermès Wall Street, Tysons Corner, and Boston stores for never letting me down!
> 
> Spotted at 30th St. Station this afternoon: a well-loved Victoria Sac-de-Voyages in Toile and Gold Ardennes leather.
> 
> On 19/Chestnut: a gorgeous B30 in Green (Vert Claire perhaps) Swift - possibly GHW - was across the street, and in-passing. It's not TOO common to see such a striking color B in Philly!
> 
> On 17/Locust a jaw-dropping K28GHW in Orange Swift. Truly a remarkable work of art.
> 
> A block away ... A beautiful Etoupe Bolide. If I'm not mistaken, we shared a little smile - I was carrying my new Etoupe MM Evy! Etoupe lovers unite!


Ahhh! I never see that much H in philly...you obviously have eagle eyes  

 a lady in my barre class was carrying a beautiful Etoupe evelyne, PM


----------



## audreylita

I spent a lot of time on Chestnut around 18th a few years back and never saw anything H except my own bag.  Is there any store that sells Hermes anything in Center City?


----------



## krawford

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 2763024
> 
> Hong Kong Causeway Bay


 Love this bag!!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

audreylita said:


> I spent a lot of time on Chestnut around 18th a few years back and never saw anything H except my own bag.  Is there any store that sells Hermes anything in Center City?



No center city Philly stores sell H.  King of Prussia is the closest place.


----------



## joanneminnie

is this a vintage H?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 2763024
> 
> Hong Kong Causeway Bay


Very cute color.


----------



## arabesques

joanneminnie said:


> View attachment 2767582
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is this a vintage H?



Yes, it's a Kelly Sport.  Very cool look!


----------



## joanneminnie

arabesques said:


> Yes, it's a Kelly Sport.  Very cool look!




Thank you! Then in confident that this is in Epsom leather


----------



## roy40

rivagauche said:


> Ahhh! I never see that much H in philly...you obviously have eagle eyes
> 
> a lady in my barre class was carrying a beautiful Etoupe evelyne, PM



Haha! &#128521; I was shocked, actually - and they were all "stand-out" bags - not your classic Black Togo B! Ha!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Walked by the venue for the Hermes SS15 fashion show (wasn't invited lol) but do I need really need to list how much H was there - bags, scarves, accessories, etc. Let me put it this way, its sort of like going to the Church of Hermes and it was basically a convention of all things H!! 

Honorable mention was some lady carrying an ombre lizard Kelly.. I think it was featured on the Socialites thread.. IT WAS DIVINE!! And also walked by Miroslava Duma.. Yeah in real life SHE IS TINY! And also Kim K's butt in real life is just as big as it is on the screen.. Guess for her, the camera doesn't add ten pounds


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Walked by the venue for the Hermes SS15 fashion show (wasn't invited lol) but do I need really need to list how much H was there - bags, scarves, accessories, etc. Let me put it this way, its sort of like going to the Church of Hermes and it was basically a convention of all things H!!
> 
> Honorable mention was some lady carrying an ombre lizard Kelly.. I think it was featured on the Socialites thread.. IT WAS DIVINE!! And also walked by Miroslava Duma.. Yeah in real life SHE IS TINY! And also Kim K's butt in real life is just as big as it is on the screen.. Guess for her, the camera doesn't add ten pounds



Thanks for the first hand account, *L.Vuitton.Freak*! 

Church of Hermes, lol.


----------



## chicinthecity777

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Walked by the venue for the Hermes SS15 fashion show (wasn't invited lol) but do I need really need to list how much H was there - bags, scarves, accessories, etc. Let me put it this way, its sort of like going to the Church of Hermes and it was basically a convention of all things H!!
> 
> Honorable mention was some lady carrying an ombre lizard Kelly.. I think it was featured on the Socialites thread.. IT WAS DIVINE!! And also walked by Miroslava Duma.. Yeah in real life SHE IS TINY! And also Kim K's butt in real life is just as big as it is on the screen.. Guess for her, the camera doesn't add ten pounds


----------



## speedyraven

My first sneaky spy pic of a pink lindy in Brisbane 
DH actually spotted it first. Couldn't take a pic of the whole bag as that would be obvious


----------



## joanneminnie

speedyraven said:


> My first sneaky spy pic of a pink lindy in Brisbane
> DH actually spotted it first. Couldn't take a pic of the whole bag as that would be obvious
> 
> View attachment 2768747



Your DH is definitely well trained!!


----------



## Saifu87

I saw a beautiful 25cm himalyan Birkin in Bergdorf yesterday. I also saw a black Bolide and 35cm  Birkin with gh, but they paled in comparison.


----------



## rivagauche

Hotel Nomad, NY. Lovely gentleman next to me with a green croc birkin...I gaped at it for about 5 minutes. He complimented my jypsiere, turns out he's a buyer for a major reseller...how cool!


----------



## antheakuma

Last week in Central, Hong Kong


----------



## alterego

This afternoon I saw a lady with a gold clemence 40cm JPG shoulder Kelly with gold hardware at the Williams Island Starbucks.  It was very beautiful.


----------



## Hat Trick

At last Thursday's Festival de Metiers in Sydney, Australia...lovely Kelly in the background (amongst many)...


----------



## seton

B35 RH Swift


----------



## RyukkuX

Saturday 10/4:

Black Evelyne at Sprinkles NYC on Lexington/60th
Red Evelyne at Park & 60th hailing a cab
Black Shiny Croc 35B at Barneys NYC


----------



## lum709

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Walked by the venue for the Hermes SS15 fashion show (wasn't invited lol) but do I need really need to list how much H was there - bags, scarves, accessories, etc. Let me put it this way, its sort of like going to the Church of Hermes and it was basically a convention of all things H!!
> 
> Honorable mention was some lady carrying an ombre lizard Kelly.. I think it was featured on the Socialites thread.. IT WAS DIVINE!! And also walked by Miroslava Duma.. Yeah in real life SHE IS TINY! And also Kim K's butt in real life is just as big as it is on the screen.. Guess for her, the camera doesn't add ten pounds



lol ... i laughed at Kim s k butt part ... lol


----------



## joanneminnie

Brown croc matte b30!! Amazing! Time square, NYC


----------



## seton

picotin


----------



## catsinthebag

A block from the Boston Hermes boutique this afternoon ... gorgeous Kelly, the color in person was more brown than the photo shows and it had white contrast stitching... maybe brique box?


----------



## sydgirl

Leaving Hermes Sydney this afternoon... Red 35b ghw


----------



## thyme

seton said:


> picotin



great pic..pico is so cute!



catsinthebag said:


> A block from the Boston Hermes boutique this afternoon ... gorgeous Kelly, the color in person was more brown than the photo shows and it had white contrast stitching... maybe brique box?



yup brique! what a lovely K...and great shot by the way..



sydgirl said:


> Leaving Hermes Sydney this afternoon... Red 35b ghw



another great wildlife pic...


----------



## iheartorange

My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!! 

On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf


----------



## kcarmona

iheartorange said:


> My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!!
> 
> On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf
> 
> View attachment 2774260




Wow! She looks like she dresses amazing! &#128525;


----------



## Luvbolide

catsinthebag said:


> A block from the Boston Hermes boutique this afternoon ... gorgeous Kelly, the color in person was more brown than the photo shows and it had white contrast stitching... maybe brique box?
> View attachment 2773801






Gotta laugh at the oncoming guy giving you the look - would love to know what he thought you were doing.  Little does he know the importance of H sightings, poor man!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

10/8 in Central, Hong Kong

Black 26 Lindy
Blue de Matte 36 GP carried on the shoulder
Black Box 36 Birkin with horseshoe stamp. Not sure if the interior has a different color.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

iheartorange said:


> *My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!! *
> 
> On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf
> 
> View attachment 2774260





kcarmona said:


> *Wow! She looks like she dresses amazing!* &#55357;&#56845;



Was thinking the same thing ~ she looks, at least from the back, like she is wearing an amazing outfit! Great spy pic, thanks.


----------



## iheartorange

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Was thinking the same thing ~ she looks, at least from the back, like she is wearing an amazing outfit! Great spy pic, thanks.



Heheh thanks Hun!


----------



## MSO13

iheartorange said:


> My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!!
> 
> On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf
> 
> View attachment 2774260



great spy pic but it reminds me that when I was NYC last week I observed that some New Yorkers really love their Fall outerwear-to the point that they'll wear fur in 70 degree weather. When I was there it was 65 and cloudy and I saw a puffy Moncler near H


----------



## LOUKPEACH

iheartorange said:


> My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!!
> 
> On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf
> 
> View attachment 2774260


She's so chic. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Hermesaholic

iheartorange said:


> My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!!
> 
> On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf
> 
> View attachment 2774260




I am not so sure:  reminds me a bit of Joan Rivers "is she a streetwalker or a starlet?"  game.  The ratty fur thing hanging out of the bag. the fur vest looks like something far less luxurious than mink or sable the t-shirt hanging our below the vest in the back.  skeletal legs....black knit hat.


----------



## audreylita

iheartorange said:


> My first spy pic.. i was a bit scared to take her pics lol she was carrying a black b!!
> 
> On 5th ave today NYC by bergdorf
> 
> View attachment 2774260



Wow great shot, that is one busy fast moving intersection!


----------



## audreylita

Walking my dog today, a neighbor gets out of his car with a 50 cm HAC in etoupe!  He said he special ordered it 11 years ago and got it with longer straps so he can use it as a shoulder bag.  

He said her name is "Bree _Jeet_" (phonetically spelled)


----------



## catsinthebag

Hermesaholic said:


> I am not so sure:  reminds me a bit of Joan Rivers "is she a streetwalker or a starlet?"  game.  The ratty fur thing hanging out of the bag. the fur vest looks like something far less luxurious than mink or sable the t-shirt hanging our below the vest in the back.  skeletal legs....black knit hat.



Yeah, I don't love the look either. What IS that thing hanging out of her bag, anyway? 



audreylita said:


> Walking my dog today, a neighbor gets out of his car with a 50 cm HAC in etoupe!  He said he special ordered it 11 years ago and got it with longer straps so he can use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> He said her name is "Bree _Jeet_" (phonetically spelled)



That's hilarious! Glad he is still in love with "BreeJeet" after all these years!


----------



## Mariapia

audreylita said:


> Walking my dog today, a neighbor gets out of his car with a 50 cm HAC in etoupe!  He said he special ordered it 11 years ago and got it with longer straps so he can use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> 
> He said her name is "Bree _Jeet_" (phonetically spelled)




Could it be Brigitte?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hermesaholic said:


> I am not so sure:  reminds me a bit of Joan Rivers "is she a streetwalker or a starlet?"  game.  The ratty fur thing hanging out of the bag. the fur vest looks like something far less luxurious than mink or sable the t-shirt hanging our below the vest in the back.  skeletal legs....black knit hat.





catsinthebag said:


> Yeah, I don't love the look either. What IS that thing hanging out of her bag, anyway?



yep! Same here. I thought it looked more "road kill" than anything else. Even the shoes look like they are not in well maintained shapes.


----------



## audreylita

Mariapia said:


> Could it be Brigitte?



Yes.


----------



## Leah

It's probably just me but I am uncomfortable reading some of the comments here kind of criticizing the wardrobe choices of the individuals in the photos.

These are private individuals, very much like any of us (in fact they could be members or visitors of this forum). Unlike some of the attention seeking "socialites" on the Socialites thread (who seek attention and therefore public scrutiny!), the people whose photos we are putting on this thread had no awareness and no choice about being shown on here.

I would hate for any of them (or someone they know who would recognize them) to come across negative comments when, other than innocently carrying an H bag, they did nothing to warrant that kind of scrutiny


----------



## Nico_79

xiangxiang0731 said:


> yep! Same here. I thought it looked more "road kill" than anything else. Even the shoes look like they are not in well maintained shapes.


 
+1 I think the furry thing trying to escape from her B is throwing me off!


----------



## mistikat

Leah said:


> It's probably just me but I am uncomfortable reading some of the comments here kind of criticizing the wardrobe choices of the individuals in the photos.
> 
> These are private individuals, very much like any of us (in fact they could be members or visitors of this forum). Unlike some of the attention seeking "socialites" on the Socialites thread (who seek attention and therefore public scrutiny!), the people whose photos we are putting on this thread had no awareness and no choice about being shown on here.
> 
> I would hate for any of them (or someone they know who would recognize them) to come across negative comments when, other than innocently carrying an H bag, they did nothing to warrant that kind of scrutiny



Thanks for expressing this so eloquently.

I agree that it would be kinder to perhaps remember that these are not celebrities or people who asked for scrutiny on a public forum about their wardrobe choices?

Thanks.


----------



## TankerToad

mistikat said:


> Thanks for expressing this so eloquently.
> 
> 
> I agree that it would be kinder to perhaps remember that these are not celebrities or people who asked for scrutiny on a public forum about their wardrobe choices?
> 
> 
> Thanks.[/QUOTE
> 
> THIS.
> Kinder is always better.
> Thank you.


----------



## TankerToad

Leah said:


> It's probably just me but I am uncomfortable reading some of the comments here kind of criticizing the wardrobe choices of the individuals in the photos.
> 
> These are private individuals, very much like any of us (in fact they could be members or visitors of this forum). Unlike some of the attention seeking "socialites" on the Socialites thread (who seek attention and therefore public scrutiny!), the people whose photos we are putting on this thread had no awareness and no choice about being shown on here.
> 
> I would hate for any of them (or someone they know who would recognize them) to come across negative comments when, other than innocently carrying an H bag, they did nothing to warrant that kind of scrutiny


 
*Thank you for this post*


----------



## maplemoose

mistikat said:


> Thanks for expressing this so eloquently.
> 
> I agree that it would be kinder to perhaps remember that these are not celebrities or people who asked for scrutiny on a public forum about their wardrobe choices?
> 
> Thanks.



+1. I am quite sloppy and use my bags casually. Certainly do not want to end up wrong side.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Leah said:


> It's probably just me but I am uncomfortable reading some of the comments here kind of criticizing the wardrobe choices of the individuals in the photos.
> 
> These are private individuals, very much like any of us (in fact they could be members or visitors of this forum). Unlike some of the attention seeking "socialites" on the Socialites thread (who seek attention and therefore public scrutiny!), the people whose photos we are putting on this thread had no awareness and no choice about being shown on here.
> 
> I would hate for any of them (or someone they know who would recognize them) to come across negative comments when, other than innocently carrying an H bag, they did nothing to warrant that kind of scrutiny



Great post. Thanks for reminding us all that this thread is a celebration of women (and men) wearing their Hermes. We all have our own way of rocking the brand.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Leah said:


> It's probably just me but I am uncomfortable reading some of the comments here kind of criticizing the wardrobe choices of the individuals in the photos.
> 
> These are private individuals, very much like any of us (in fact they could be members or visitors of this forum). Unlike some of the attention seeking "socialites" on the Socialites thread (who seek attention and therefore public scrutiny!), the people whose photos we are putting on this thread had no awareness and no choice about being shown on here.
> 
> I would hate for any of them (or someone they know who would recognize them) to come across negative comments when, other than innocently carrying an H bag, they did nothing to warrant that kind of scrutiny


Clearly not just you and thank you. I get nervous in this thread sometimes thinking I'll see a spy pic of myself and someone will say something unkind. We are supposed to be celebrating these people's taste, are we not? As it is a shared one?


----------



## catsinthebag

Leah said:


> It's probably just me but I am uncomfortable reading some of the comments here kind of criticizing the wardrobe choices of the individuals in the photos.
> 
> These are private individuals, very much like any of us (in fact they could be members or visitors of this forum). Unlike some of the attention seeking "socialites" on the Socialites thread (who seek attention and therefore public scrutiny!), the people whose photos we are putting on this thread had no awareness and no choice about being shown on here.
> 
> I would hate for any of them (or someone they know who would recognize them) to come across negative comments when, other than innocently carrying an H bag, they did nothing to warrant that kind of scrutiny



That is a very good point! Thank you. Positive comments only on this thread from now on for me!


----------



## blueberryjam

Saturday lunchtime at Dempsey, Singapore.

Older lady carrying an Etoupe tall Paris Bombay. Such a treat to see this bag in action!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yesterday walking along Bond Street, a tall chic french lady with a red kelly 28 togo/clemance leather worn on shoulder strap. She was wearing black biker chic outfit. The Kelly looked great on her. I wish I snapped a spy photo.


----------



## purselover888

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yesterday walking along Bond Street, a tall chic french lady with a red kelly 28 togo/clemance leather worn on shoulder strap. She was wearing black biker chic outfit. The Kelly looked great on her. I wish I snapped a spy photo.



I think small red retourne kelly is one of the most fab and versatile bags on all ages.  Last year I saw a petite 70+ year-old woman rock a 28 kelly Rouge Casaque w/ PHW in Turks and Caicos and it looks just gorgeous on her.  Last month I saw a Rouge Casaque 25 kelly on a tall young girl (maybe mid-20's) at Bergdorf and it was such a cute bag on her too.


----------



## chicinthecity777

purselover888 said:


> I think small red retourne kelly is one of the most fab and versatile bags on all ages.  Last year I saw a petite 70+ year-old woman rock a 28 kelly Rouge Casaque w/ PHW in Turks and Caicos and it looks just gorgeous on her.  Last month I saw a Rouge Casaque 25 kelly on a tall young girl (maybe mid-20's) at Bergdorf and it was such a cute bag on her too.



Indeed! I couldn't keep my eyes off her K! And she looked fab!


----------



## Piyo1115

Saw 3 cases of these at the NY Big Flea a few weekends ago. Technically not "wildlife" but I was hoping someone will release them from the cages! &#128513;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Piyo1115 said:


> Saw 3 cases of these at the NY Big Flea a few weekends ago. Technically not "wildlife" but I was hoping someone will release them from the cages! &#128513;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2777731


Where is the place in Manhattan?


----------



## Piyo1115

LOUKPEACH said:


> Where is the place in Manhattan?




Oh the NYC Big Flea only happened that one weekend at Pier 94. I didn't take a card from the booth since I didn't want to be tempted. &#128539;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

TodY at the King of Prussia Mall:  a Blue Jean Bolide.


----------



## seton

Outside the Regency Hotel

black Lindy with Breloque 
black GP with black Tohu twilly attached
beat up Evelyne TPM in gold courcheval


----------



## tesi

LOUKPEACH said:


> Where is the place in Manhattan?



this vendor does various art/antique/jewelry shows throughout the USA.
northeast in the spring/summer/fall  and south in the winter.


----------



## PoohBear

Do you know the name of the vender? If they come south in the winter, I may be able to visit them.


----------



## tesi

Rharris1 said:


> Do you know the name of the vender? If they come south in the winter, I may be able to visit them.



sent you a pm.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Piyo1115 said:


> Oh the NYC Big Flea only happened that one weekend at Pier 94. I didn't take a card from the booth since I didn't want to be tempted. &#128539;





tesi said:


> this vendor does various art/antique/jewelry shows throughout the USA.
> northeast in the spring/summer/fall  and south in the winter.



Thank you guys for the info!


----------



## audreylita

In Whole Foods in Boca, a 35 cm gold birkin with GHW.

I cannot shop in Whole Foods with a birkin.  I need both hands to shop and always leave with sticky hands.


----------



## czienkosky

Also at Whole Foods OKC, etoupe garden party, from a distance, unfortunately...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

@Safeway Georgetown


----------



## aquahot

LOUKPEACH said:


> @Safeway Georgetown


Ha! I run around town in my Evie everyday just like this!!! Awesome shot


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia mall:  a Bleu Saphir (?) Lindy.


----------



## roy40

LOUKPEACH said:


> @Safeway Georgetown



Do we think this a TGM, out of curiosity? Looks great!


----------



## Jen123

Seasons 52 in Atlanta during lunch today saw a beautiful birkin!


----------



## stylemechanel

crazyforbag said:


> The Kelly is so cute on her!!
> 
> Where can I get a Chanel Hoodie?
> TIA



Hi crazyforbag, Chanel usually ( almost always ) make a sweatpants and hoodie set every cruise season. They are very comfortable, and wear perfectly.


----------



## Aficionada

audreylita said:


> Walking my dog today, a neighbor gets out of his car with a 50 cm HAC in etoupe!  He said he special ordered it 11 years ago and got it with longer straps so he can use it as a shoulder bag.
> 
> He said her name is "Bree _Jeet_" (phonetically spelled)



Good to know I'm not the only one who names my H bags. :shame:


----------



## crazyforbag

stylemechanel said:


> Hi crazyforbag, Chanel usually ( almost always ) make a sweatpants and hoodie set every cruise season. They are very comfortable, and wear perfectly.


thank you I need to ask my SA. I really want the hoodie!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

stylemechanel said:


> Hi crazyforbag, *Chanel usually ( almost always ) make a sweatpants and hoodie set every cruise season.* They are very comfortable, and wear perfectly.



This. I really need a Chanel hoodie and sweatpants. Cruise season is right around the corner. Thanks!


----------



## JWiseman

roy40 said:


> Do we think this a TGM, out of curiosity? Looks great!



Definitely GM


----------



## JWiseman

joanneminnie said:


> I saw 3 evelyne in Etoupe; 1 kelly 32 in Etoupe; 1 black B with GHW; 1 bambou B26; 1 toolbox in white; 1 double sense in orange, and one kelly sellier in green...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2763784
> View attachment 2763786
> 
> All in Manhattan Madison Avenue today



If I didn't know any better, I would say that's Tamara Ecclestone in those pics!


----------



## JWiseman

Piggyme said:


> Takashimaya H, Singapore in the late afternoon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2709983
> View attachment 2709985
> View attachment 2709986
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Black 35





sydgirl said:


> Wow that mimosa croc b is tdf!! My exotic UHG &#128158; is it a 40???



Holy Smokes! A Matte croc/gator Mimosa B40?!?! I am dying over here!


----------



## sydgirl

Leaving Hermes Sydney this afternoon a Bougainvillea (I think) JPG Shoulder Birkin plus some goodies from the store &#128077;&#128158;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

JWiseman said:


> If I didn't know any better, *I would say that's Tamara Ecclestone in those pics*!



I think that you might be right!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sydgirl said:


> Leaving Hermes Sydney this afternoon a Bougainvillea (I think) JPG Shoulder Birkin plus some goodies from the store &#128077;&#128158;


She's so fancy!!!


----------



## Birdonce

Saw a rouge H box Kelly while at a ballet reception. I was carrying my matching BBK. I may have fawned over hers a little, so if you are a TPFer, forgive me


----------



## pug*shoes

Birdonce said:


> Saw a rouge H box Kelly while at a ballet reception. I was carrying my matching BBK. I may have fawned over hers a little, so if you are a TPFer, forgive me


 
Fawn anytime!  Your BBK was TDF! 

Hope to see you again soon!


----------



## Birdonce

pug*shoes said:


> Fawn anytime!  Your BBK was TDF!
> 
> Hope to see you again soon!


LOL, glad to meet you here!!


----------



## Saifu87

Birdonce said:


> Saw a rouge H box Kelly while at a ballet reception. I was carrying my matching BBK. I may have fawned over hers a little, so if you are a TPFer, forgive me



I saw the same one! Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## meazar

The most unlikely spot- At U of Penn Dental this morning for CME- a grey club Birkin being used as an instrument bag by a STUDENT!


----------



## klynneann

My first local H sighting!  In Nordstrom, a blue thalassa? B30? GHW and a bag buggie to match. The woman who had it had a fantastic outfit on and the B looked great on her. I loved the combo of the blue with the GHW, which I didn't think I would like. 

I'd love to post the pic I took but can't figure out how to upload it on my android phone.  May have to wait until I get home...


----------



## klynneann

klynneann said:


> My first local H sighting!  In Nordstrom, a blue thalassa? B30? GHW and a bag buggie to match. The woman who had it had a fantastic outfit on and the B looked great on her. I loved the combo of the blue with the GHW, which I didn't think I would like.
> 
> I'd love to post the pic I took but can't figure out how to upload it on my android phone.  May have to wait until I get home...



Here it is...


----------



## chicinthecity777

klynneann said:


> Here it is...



Yay! She has the same fendi fur charm as mine!


----------



## audreylita

Sweet little mini contance in orange tadelakt.  

With its owner trying on the new Chanel tweed sneakers at Chanel in Bal Harbour.


----------



## HfromT

Today, at Holt's Cafe in Toronto, three lovely ladies were dining together, each with H bags...a travel bolide in Gris T, a 35 cm bolide in etoupe, and an ebene Evelyne.  They were also sporting cape cod watches and H shawls.


----------



## sydgirl

Yesterday afternoon on market st Sydney red 35b phw 

Sorry but can't upload pic for some reason


----------



## audreylita

The most perfect amazonia garden party, it looked almost brand new!

In Costco in Boca Raton.


----------



## doloresmia

could we still call it wildlife if i know the subject?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at a matinee of "Newsies" at the Academy of Music in Philadelphia:  a PM2 Etoupe Evelyne.


----------



## Hermesforlife

40 b ghw dark browny pink color? On 64th and Madison today. Then a red 30 b a block further down then a gold b 30 on older lady about 59th.
Gold Evelyn in BG's.

No Kelly's today for a change....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

doloresmia said:


> could we still call it wildlife if i know the subject?


Very close encounter LOL


----------



## ouija board

Today at a Greek restaurant, a lovely lady carrying the most beautiful Anemone Kelly. I am officially in love with this color after seeing it in real life.


----------



## TankerToad

doloresmia said:


> could we still call it wildlife if i know the subject?


 absolutely love this!!


----------



## bags to die for

At Laduree


----------



## sydgirl

Just now entering Hermes Sydney, 32K Gris T ghw &#128076; Sorry but didn't manage a spy pic this time...


----------



## valnsw

Sightings in Singapore:

Gold B30 boarding south-bound train from Orchard MRT
Rose Jaipur? Lindy 30 at Giant supermarket at Parkway Parade shopping centre
Orange B30 (turned inwards) at Parkway Parade shopping centre

Looks like it's common to see Birkins around suburban areas...


----------



## TankerToad

Seen at THE MARK
NYC


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

TankerToad said:


> Seen at THE MARK
> NYC



Great spy pics, *TT*. Love the Mark Restaurant by Jean-Georges.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

In Melbourne (for the Melbourne Cup) saw a few H here there:
- Constance in Rouge H with GHW at the races 
- Birkin 35 Black Togo PHW on Collins St
- Plenty of H at H on Collins St LOL! 

On a side note it was so sad to see that horse pass away, immediately after the race, very dramatic.


----------



## christymarie340

At Roman K Salon tonite...snapped a quick pic&#128526;


----------



## b_lux_fashion

At South Coast a few days ago  
I saw her B when I was in Louis and it was so gorgeous, and then we walked out at the same time haha, it's so scary taking these pics!
I think it was 25cm though if not 30, and not sure about color. Any thoughts?


----------



## b_lux_fashion

And another 
don't know how to add multiple in one post lol


----------



## antschulina

b_lux_fashion said:


> At South Coast a few days ago
> I saw her B when I was in Louis and it was so gorgeous, and then we walked out at the same time haha, it's so scary taking these pics!
> I think it was 25cm though if not 30, and not sure about color. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2798860



Thanks for sharing! It looks to me like a B35 in rouge H.


----------



## antschulina

TankerToad said:


> Seen at THE MARK
> NYC



Very glamorous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

b_lux_fashion said:


> At South Coast a few days ago
> I saw her B when I was in Louis and it was so gorgeous, and then we walked out at the same time haha, it's so scary taking these pics!
> I think it was 25cm though if not 30, and not sure about color. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2798860



Looks like a 35 rouge H like *antschulina *said.


----------



## seton

NYC
toolbox


----------



## chkpfbeliever

seton said:


> NYC
> toolbox



Gorgeous Anemone, looks like a 26cm.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

christymarie340 said:


> At Roman K Salon tonite...snapped a quick pic&#128526;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2798797



I wouldn't leave my B out of my sight in public places.  WOW !


----------



## klynneann

b_lux_fashion said:


> At South Coast a few days ago
> I saw her B when I was in Louis and it was so gorgeous, and then we walked out at the same time haha, it's so scary taking these pics!
> I think it was 25cm though if not 30, and not sure about color. Any thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 2798860



LOVE this color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seton said:


> NYC
> toolbox


Wow


----------



## sabgianna

At daughter's recital. Waffle Kelly. Please correct me if I am wrong.
	

		
			
		

		
	





My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## sabgianna

Apologies I do not know why the picture is not showing..

Ooh there it just loaded. Pheww!

My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

sabgianna said:


> At daughter's recital. Waffle Kelly. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800480
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Gorgeous! First time that I have see one in the wild, thanks, *sabgianna*.


----------



## aquahot

Very interesting! Thanks for posting 


sabgianna said:


> At daughter's recital. Waffle Kelly. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800480
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe


----------



## aquahot

Tres chic  Love to see something other than B/K on the street! Thanks for posting!


seton said:


> NYC
> toolbox


----------



## Stansy

sabgianna said:


> At daughter's recital. Waffle Kelly. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800480
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Love it! Many years ago I was offered a Dwich Plume in the same color, still kicking myself for not geting it!!


----------



## bagidiotic

sabgianna said:


> At daughter's recital. Waffle Kelly. Please correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2800480
> 
> 
> 
> My Instagram: sisacrosstheglobe



Omg
This  is really  a rare sightseeing  lol


----------



## sabgianna

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous! First time that I have see one in the wild, thanks, *sabgianna*.



No problem Vigee ...my first time seeing a wild waffle too!


----------



## sabgianna

Stansy said:


> Love it! Many years ago I was offered a Dwich Plume in the same color, still kicking myself for not geting it!!




I am sure something will come along again that you'll just love!


----------



## sabgianna

bagidiotic said:


> Omg
> This  is really  a rare sightseeing  lol



Yes was a bit stunned too and nervous being a spy pic taker...hahaha! Good to see one in real life but would not be getting one if offered


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Spotted in NYC:
Thurs 11/13 @ Circle in Square Theatre for "The River" - gold evelyne 3 GM
today - 30cm black birkin PHW inside 30 Rock Center concourse and
(etoupe?/etain?) kelly exiting Matilda matinee


----------



## QuelleFromage

At the preview for the Heritage Auctions luxury accessories auction, on actual people, a black shiny croc B35, a black Evelyne PM, and a black/GHW CDC....plus allllllll the eye candy in the cases


----------



## LOUKPEACH

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Spotted in NYC:
> Thurs 11/13 @ Circle in Square Theatre for "The River" - gold evelyne 3 GM
> today - 30cm black birkin PHW inside 30 Rock Center concourse and
> (etoupe?/etain?) kelly exiting Matilda matinee


Nice shot


----------



## audreylita

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Spotted in NYC:
> Thurs 11/13 @ Circle in Square Theatre for "The River" - gold evelyne 3 GM
> today - 30cm black birkin PHW inside 30 Rock Center concourse and
> (etoupe?/etain?) kelly exiting Matilda matinee



Looks like etain.


----------



## catsinthebag

Black Constance at the Boston Ballet last night. (I was carrying my vintage rouge vif Kelly!)


----------



## meazar

World Cat Show in suburban Phila this weekend-etoupe/orange 2 tone kelly and etain jumping boots on a lovely woman- are you one of us?


----------



## Belphoebe

sabgianna said:


> Good to see one in real life but would not be getting one if offered


Agreed. Very interesting, but the shiny waffle looks like plastic, and it and the twilly are fighting instead of allowing each other to sing. (Though it could just be the way the light worked in the photo: Waffle-Kelly Owner, if you ever read here, I'm sure it looked nicer in person! We're glad you use it and let us see it instead of hiding it in your closet!)


----------



## seton

Stansy said:


> Love it! Many years ago I was offered a Dwich Plume in the same color, still kicking myself for not geting it!!



Dowitch Plumes are very special. 




Belphoebe said:


> Agreed. Very interesting, but the shiny waffle looks like plastic, and it and the twilly are fighting instead of allowing each other to sing. (Though it could just be the way the light worked in the photo: Waffle-Kelly Owner, if you ever read here, I'm sure it looked nicer in person! We're glad you use it and let us see it instead of hiding it in your closet!)



It might look 'plastic' in pix but the hand feel is lovely. A fantastic bag.


----------



## victoria2014

On my flight to singapore black bolide 31 and crevette? Victoria (beautiful color)


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I was at the gym today (yes I finally joined one after five, almost upcoming six years of saying that I would join one and get fit), anyways, I spotted some woman striding past me in yoga pants and them sports bra things carrying a BIRKIN as her gym bag (the gym that I go to is like a country club/gym combo thing). It was a black togo 40cm with PHW - I would not have thought that regular people do that, other than the Kardashians, etc.


----------



## Blairbass

I am going to have to get brave and snap a few shots when I see something!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I was at the gym today (yes I finally joined one after five, almost upcoming six years of saying that I would join one and get fit), anyways, I spotted some woman striding past me in yoga pants and them sports bra things carrying a BIRKIN as her gym bag (the gym that I go to is like a country club/gym combo thing). It was a black togo 40cm with PHW - I would not have thought that regular people do that, other than the Kardashians, etc.



*L.Vuitton.Freak*, congrats on joining a gym! I, too, have been out of the gym routine for as long and SWEAR that I am going to join when I get back from vacation. Won't be using any of my Bs as gym bags!


----------



## peggioka

Last Friday on Bedford Drive near Brighton Way in Beverly Hills, CA - I like how people incorporate H bags into daily lives and the blue jean Jypsiere 34 did not overwhelm to my surprise...






A closer look (sorry for the quality of my pap shot)


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I saw an etoupe togo Birkin last Friday at a bakery in ATL. Sadly, the gorgeous bag's owner just about plowed me down trying leave. I guess she was in a hurry!


----------



## periogirl28

Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge today at lunchtime - Special Order Ostrich 30 Birkin, Fuchsia with Black handles, straps and side panels. Alas I could not manage to snap a pic.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge today at lunchtime - Special Order Ostrich 30 Birkin, Fuchsia with Black handles, straps and side panels. Alas I could not manage to snap a pic.



Sounds BEAUTIFUL, *periogirl*! What a stunning birdie SO!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Sounds BEAUTIFUL, *periogirl*! What a stunning birdie SO!



It really caught my eye as most clients don't pair Black with Fuchsia. Stylish lady!


----------



## meazar

periogirl28 said:


> Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge today at lunchtime - Special Order Ostrich 30 Birkin, Fuchsia with Black handles, straps and side panels. Alas I could not manage to snap a pic.



I would love to see that- sounds amazing!


----------



## antschulina

periogirl28 said:


> Harvey Nichols Knightsbridge today at lunchtime - Special Order Ostrich 30 Birkin, Fuchsia with Black handles, straps and side panels. Alas I could not manage to snap a pic.



That sounds super posh, in a super posh context!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *L.Vuitton.Freak*, congrats on joining a gym! I, too, have been out of the gym routine for as long and SWEAR that I am going to join when I get back from vacation. Won't be using any of my Bs as gym bags!



Hey Vigee!! It is actually so daunting when you get there and looking around wondering 'where do I even begin' the worst thing about my gym is that in order to get there, you need to pass the cafe and also the members lounge (with really, really, really good wi-fi) that alone is my first challenge... every. single. time. 

I will remind you to go join one when you come back!! (It actually for some reason gives you a lot of energy despite you muscles aching!)


----------



## Serva1

A beautiful tall Asian  woman at FSH waiting at the bag department, wearing a stunning B25 Rouge H croc, short sable coat and 2 special C love bracelets. I'm so happy I saw this elegant woman with refined taste and naturally you understand I don't take any pics.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Serva1 said:


> A beautiful tall Asian  woman at FSH waiting at the bag department, wearing a stunning B25 Rouge H croc, short sable coat and 2 special C love bracelets. I'm so happy I saw this elegant woman with refined taste and naturally you understand I don't take any pics.



Sounds like such a BEAUTIFUL outfit! Yes, no pics at FSH is really quite understandable.


----------



## antschulina

Serva1 said:


> A beautiful tall Asian  woman at FSH waiting at the bag department, wearing a stunning B25 Rouge H croc, short sable coat and 2 special C love bracelets. I'm so happy I saw this elegant woman with refined taste and naturally you understand I don't take any pics.



Sounds really refined and aesthetic! I let play my imagination instead of the pictures


----------



## LOUKPEACH

@ tj maxx Chevy Chase


----------



## audreylita

Having breakfast at the Park Lane on Central Park South.  The day before Jon Voight was sitting at this very table!


----------



## seton

NM = etoupe bolide 31 w/ LE elephant charm

outside = amazon evelyne, prob in tabac camel


----------



## sydgirl

Thursday walking through Galleries Victoria in Sydney a sellier Kelly... Looked like bougainvillea...? Plus an orange, gold & etoupe b all 35's!


----------



## antschulina

I saw a very elegant lady carrying a 25 B in black Togo PHW at my local Christmas market.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Grand central yesterday.  Love her effortless look. 35 birkin with ghw looked very classy


----------



## Leah

On a quick short trip on another continent and immediately spotted some croc beauties - Croc Birkin Blue Saphir and Croc Birkin Rose Tyrien, both 35s


----------



## cr1stalangel

Leah said:


> On a quick short trip on another continent and immediately spotted some croc beauties - Croc Birkin Blue Saphir and Croc Birkin Rose Tyrien, both 35s



Great shots Leah!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> On a quick short trip on another continent and immediately spotted some croc beauties - Croc Birkin Blue Saphir and Croc Birkin Rose Tyrien, both 35s



*Leah*, OMG that croc bleu saphir B is too gorgeous. Great pics, thanks!


----------



## HfromT

Leah said:


> On a quick short trip on another continent and immediately spotted some croc beauties - Croc Birkin Blue Saphir and Croc Birkin Rose Tyrien, both 35s



Fantastic spy pics, *Leah*...that Blue Saphir croc birkin is insanely beautiful!!  Love BS


----------



## citrus

Leah said:


> On a quick short trip on another continent and immediately spotted some croc beauties - Croc Birkin Blue Saphir and Croc Birkin Rose Tyrien, both 35s



That blue is amazing, and her dress, love the shot Leah.


----------



## Suncatcher

Ooh la la Leah!  So beautiful. 

I'm at Art Basel Miami. Lots and lots of Birkins, Evelyns and some Kellys too.


----------



## antschulina

Stunning pix!



Leah said:


> On a quick short trip on another continent and immediately spotted some croc beauties - Croc Birkin Blue Saphir and Croc Birkin Rose Tyrien, both 35s


----------



## doves75

Spotted this K ... I think it's 35 in Taupe or cocoa. Not so good pic but I don't want to be too obvious.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at theKing of Prussia  Mall:  a 35 blackBirkin and an Evelyne from the Orange family.


----------



## QuelleFromage

MrsJDS said:


> Ooh la la Leah!  So beautiful.
> 
> I'm at Art Basel Miami. Lots and lots of Birkins, Evelyns and some Kellys too.


I'm so curious to hear which bags show up this year...sadly I could not go


----------



## Suncatcher

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm so curious to hear which bags show up this year...sadly I could not go


 
Hi *QuelleFromage* - I saw so many birkins, mainly 30s and 35s, that I lost count. They were everywhere: at ABM, at the satellite fairs, at Bal Harbour, at the airport.  I didn't see that many kellys.  I saw a few contances and even a constance cartable.  Lots of CDCs.  Lots of H belts.  I carried by 35B as it is a great tote to carry around.  Holds so much.  But boy does it get heavy after a few hours!  Maybe you can go next year!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Saw this Chinese woman shopping at topshop today. A tricolour SO Kelly in  rose tyrien some form of bright yellow and also maybe bleu Izmir or azteque can't really tell with a twilly wrapped around the handles. It was also sellier not retourne. Took a spy shot of it too!! Sorry for the bad lighting as I was trying to be stealth without flash!


----------



## Leah

^ Something about the seemingly larger-than-usual size of the hardware and specifically in proportion to the bag puzzles me.


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> ^ Something about the seemingly larger-than-usual size of the hardware and specifically in proportion to the bag puzzles me.


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


>



Periogirl28 

And a few other things as well are puzzling me, but perhaps best not to go into specifics.

And Periogirl28, I LOVE the two bags on your profile photo! What a lovely Xmas card that would make!


----------



## periogirl28

Leah said:


> Periogirl28
> 
> And a few other things as well are puzzling me, but perhaps best not to go into specifics.
> 
> And Periogirl28, I LOVE the two bags on your profile photo! What a lovely Xmas card that would make!



You put into words what I decided not to say... 
Thank you, that's my Xmas avatar.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Leah said:


> ^ Something about the seemingly larger-than-usual size of the hardware and specifically in proportion to the bag puzzles me.




That is what I was thinking too but on a side note she was really short like around 5'1 ' or so and the bag was huge against her frame. I wish I would have sneaked even closer to get a better shot but yeah it would have been weird/creepy.


----------



## Leah

^ I actually wasn't referring to the size of the bag itself but the strange hardware on the bag. 

There are other details on the bag that make me wonder if this bag might be "inspired by Hermes" rather than Hermes.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Saw this Chinese woman shopping at topshop today. A tricolour SO Kelly in  rose tyrien some form of bright yellow and also maybe bleu Izmir or azteque can't really tell with a twilly wrapped around the handles. It was also sellier not retourne. Took a spy shot of it too!! Sorry for the bad lighting as I was trying to be stealth without flash!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2827500



I agree with everyone's assessment and have seen many Ks lately in different sizes that look 'odd' to me.  Funny that the owners use an authentic twilly to wrap around an inspired bag.  I guess Ks are now getting more popular.


----------



## chicinthecity777

If the bag is indeed inspired maybe mod can delete the photo as I believe it's no fake policy on TPF. Wish bababebi can put us out of our misery!


----------



## Rouge H

Could it be the angle in which the photo was taken?


----------



## joanneminnie

It looks like a fake to me.


----------



## seton

she walked past me so I had to take a pic


----------



## HfromT

Yesterday, I walked past a very chic woman carrying a Blue Hydra 35cm Birkin in a parking lot in Toronto, and I commented on the beautiful color.  Today, I bumped into the same woman in the Hermes boutique in Toronto, and we started laughing.  Clearly we both have a fondness for all things H.  She was carrying a gorgeous blue Evelyne today. If you're reading this, it was lovely to bump into you, twice!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the Plaza Hotel 
In NYC: a 35 black Birkin, GHW
And
Not exactly a wildlife sighting, but in the window of the Madison Avenue store: a 30 matte Himalayan croc Birkin,


----------



## periogirl28

My son's school carol service 
Shiny Graphite Croc Birkin 35 worn with a Chinchilla coat 
Vert Titan matte Croc Kelly 32 worn with black mink Gilet and Parures GM 
Etain? Togo? Kelly 32 worn with beige Fox Gilet
Graphite Jpsiere 28
Another Mom I know wearing a Sable coat, that day she left her H at home.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> My son's school carol service
> Shiny Graphite Croc Birkin 35 worn with a Chinchilla coat
> Vert Titan matte Croc Kelly 32 worn with black mink Gilet and Parures GM
> Etain? Togo? Kelly 32 worn with beige Fox Gilet
> Graphite Jpsiere 28
> Another Mom I know wearing a Sable coat, that day she left her H at home.



What a posh turn-out for your DS's school carol service, *periogirl*!


----------



## HfromT

periogirl28 said:


> My son's school carol service
> Shiny Graphite Croc Birkin 35 worn with a Chinchilla coat
> Vert Titan matte Croc Kelly 32 worn with black mink Gilet and Parures GM
> Etain? Togo? Kelly 32 worn with beige Fox Gilet
> Graphite Jpsiere 28
> Another Mom I know wearing a Sable coat, that day she left her H at home.



Now *that* is a carol service I would have stayed awake for, *periogirl28*!!


----------



## periogirl28

VigeeLeBrun said:


> What a posh turn-out for your DS's school carol service, *periogirl*!





HfromT said:


> Now *that* is a carol service I would have stayed awake for, *periogirl28*!!



Yes some of the parents are so glamorous. Really fun to observe.


----------



## rosewang924

Neiman Marcus, Bev. Hills, black evelyne PM, gold Kelly 32, and this red birkin, I think it is a 30.  My friend was carrying a shoulder birkin etain.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rosewang924 said:


> Neiman Marcus, Bev. Hills, black evelyne PM, gold Kelly 32, and this red birkin, I think it is a 30.  My friend was carrying a shoulder birkin etain.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2829648



Gorgeous pic, *rose*, thanks! I can NEVER snap a pic fast enough, lol.


----------



## rosewang924

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous pic, *rose*, thanks! I can NEVER snap a pic fast enough, lol.



I know, lucky she was in no hurry to leave.


----------



## Love-Vintage

Yesterday, I was in a cab on Madison Ave and saw this lady with SO Black Croc 
This was my first time seeing in real life and I almost got out of the cab to get a better view :giggles:


----------



## pukasonqo

last week, friday, pitt street mall in sydney: blonde lady with an orange birkin with GHW


----------



## sydgirl

This evening in David Jones Sydney shoe department, sellier croc Kelly!! Not sure of exact colour but was a dark brown/burgundy tone! Hard to tell due to store lighting & she speed off quickly so no spy pic    Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## roy40

NYC was fantastic for wildlife sightings today. 

Near Lincoln Center Pottery barn: B30 GHW Noisette Togo
MET Opera: B35 Black Togo (possible imitation)
Duane Reed Columbus Circle: the cutest TPM Gold Evy
Columbus Circle: Gold Garden Party


----------



## HfromT

I had my best wild life sighting yet!  We took our daughters to the Christmas Market in the Distillery District in Toronto last night, and this woman was posing for photos for at least 20 minutes, which made is really easy for me to take these photos....


----------



## Mariapia

HfromT said:


> I had my best wild life sighting yet!  We took our daughters to the Christmas Market in the Distillery District in Toronto last night, and this woman was posing for photos for at least 20 minutes, which made is really easy for me to take these photos....




Gorgeous bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HfromT said:


> I had my best wild life sighting yet!  We took our daughters to the Christmas Market in the Distillery District in Toronto last night, and this woman was posing for photos for at least 20 minutes, which made is really easy for me to take these photos....



Wowza, a rouge croc K in the wild, it's *BEAUTIFUL*!


----------



## HfromT

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous bag!



It was stunning, and a very festive color given the Christmas market setting!


----------



## HfromT

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, a rouge croc K in the wild, it's *BEAUTIFUL*!



My first sighting of this color, VigeeLeBrun! I couldn't take my eyes off of it


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HfromT said:


> My first sighting of this color, VigeeLeBrun! I couldn't take my eyes off of it




Great shots !! That red croc K is TDF.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HfromT said:


> I had my best wild life sighting yet!  We took our daughters to the Christmas Market in the Distillery District in Toronto last night, and this woman was posing for photos for at least 20 minutes, which made is really easy for me to take these photos....


Nice pics!


----------



## arlv8500

Eurostar yesterday, saw a girl wearing an orange k32 with ghw. But since she was in the queue ahead of me, I managed to peek into what she was hiding in her LV carry on luggage :shame: looks like a rouge H box calf b30 and within that bag there was a black box B.... 25? I guess. Would have loved to see the whole thing instead of just the handles.


----------



## Serva1

HfromT said:


> I had my best wild life sighting yet!  We took our daughters to the Christmas Market in the Distillery District in Toronto last night, and this woman was posing for photos for at least 20 minutes, which made is really easy for me to take these photos....




Great spypic HfromT &#128525;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arlv8500 said:


> Eurostar yesterday, saw a girl wearing an orange k32 with ghw. But since she was in the queue ahead of me, I managed to peek into what she was hiding in her LV carry on luggage :shame: looks like a rouge H box calf b30 and within that bag there was a black box B.... 25? I guess. Would have loved to see the whole thing instead of just the handles.



Who would have thought? Three H bags being carried at once ~ I thought that I was the only one guilty of that!


----------



## arlv8500

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Who would have thought? Three H bags being carried at once ~ I thought that I was the only one guilty of that!



Heehe. Vigee perhaps she saw you do it and learned from the best.  but it also made me wonder what she had in her luggage... More bags?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arlv8500 said:


> Heehe. Vigee perhaps she saw you do it and learned from the best.  but it also made me wonder what she had in her luggage... *More bags?*



Probably, *arlv*! Have seriously contemplated traveling with 5 Bs and Ks at once but haven't tried it! YET.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

First time seeing a Bamboo bag in real life and this lady has a beautiful Bolide.  My very first wildlife photo so I was slow and couldn't snap it before she unzipped it.


----------



## loves

that is a BEAUTIFUL bolide! great snap chkpf


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time seeing a Bamboo bag in real life and this lady has a beautiful Bolide.  My very first wildlife photo so I was slow and couldn't snap it before she unzipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839515



Good pic, *chkpfbeliever*. Really gives a true idea of the color of Bamboo, thanks!


----------



## seton

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time seeing a Bamboo bag in real life and this lady has a beautiful Bolide.  My very first wildlife photo so I was slow and couldn't snap it before she unzipped it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2839515




Lucky! whenever I am in Kate Spade, all the shoppers are usually in head to toe KS.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

seton said:


> Lucky! whenever I am in Kate Spade, all the shoppers are usually in head to toe KS.



So true and that is what caught my eyes when I saw her bag.  She was getting shoes and I just couldn't take my eyes off her bag.  I've SLGs in Bamboo and seeing this IRL changed my mind about this color.  I wouldn't mind getting a Picotin in this color.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

A not so festive post here! Christmas Eve in Perth, Australia in 32 degree celsius weather (90 degrees fahrenheit for you Americans who strive to be different  ) - everyone is sweating and looking chic is not on the top priority list, at the market, I saw a woman carrying a bright red B35 with GHW and a woman carrying this muted navy blue all leather GP. Its that last minute rush where people are busy stocking up on food and drinks for the one day that all the shops are closed.. It looks like we are preparing for the apocalypse - but we are actually not! 

Also spotted a few rare non H items as well such as the Fendi Monster Peekaboo, that Chanel flap in the shape of a hula hoop and also a LV Ostrich Alma PM in this lovely pink color... and my mother rocking a pair of Valentino sling backs and then proceeding to complain that her feet hurt after an hour of stocking up on food (woman you don't dress to the nines in hot weather and grocery shopping!!) - no pain no gain! Hahaha

Merry Christmas to you all and also a Happy and Safe New Year and hope you guys get everything from Santa!


----------



## seton

the typical nyc outfit, right down to the black B35


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seton said:


> the typical nyc outfit, right down to the black B35


Very chic


----------



## audreylita

seton said:


> the typical nyc outfit, right down to the black B35


----------



## buffalogal

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Who would have thought? Three H bags being carried at once ~ I thought that I was the only one guilty of that!


Saw a lovely young lady at LAX last week carrying a black Kelly and an orange Evelyne over one shoulder and a blue Lindy in the crook of her other arm and somehow it worked! Lol - hubby called it H-fashion-blindness


----------



## Prada_Princess

periogirl28 said:


> My son's school carol service
> Shiny Graphite Croc Birkin 35 worn with a Chinchilla coat
> Vert Titan matte Croc Kelly 32 worn with black mink Gilet and Parures GM
> Etain? Togo? Kelly 32 worn with beige Fox Gilet
> Graphite Jpsiere 28
> Another Mom I know wearing a Sable coat, that day she left her H at home.



That IS an incredible turn out. The thought of a Graphite Croc B with a chinchilla fur is making me drool!!! Hope it was fun


----------



## Leah

seton said:


> the typical nyc outfit, right down to the black B35



Absolute PERFECTION. Love EVERYTHING about this photo!!


----------



## antschulina

seton said:


> the typical nyc outfit, right down to the black B35



Love this picture! Love this NY outfit!


----------



## antschulina

Ahahah! Happy holidays to you too!
Love the look of women who go grocery shopping well dressed! In my area it happens rarely, unfortunately.



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> A not so festive post here! Christmas Eve in Perth, Australia in 32 degree celsius weather (90 degrees fahrenheit for you Americans who strive to be different  ) - everyone is sweating and looking chic is not on the top priority list, at the market, I saw a woman carrying a bright red B35 with GHW and a woman carrying this muted navy blue all leather GP. Its that last minute rush where people are busy stocking up on food and drinks for the one day that all the shops are closed.. It looks like we are preparing for the apocalypse - but we are actually not!
> 
> Also spotted a few rare non H items as well such as the Fendi Monster Peekaboo, that Chanel flap in the shape of a hula hoop and also a LV Ostrich Alma PM in this lovely pink color... and my mother rocking a pair of Valentino sling backs and then proceeding to complain that her feet hurt after an hour of stocking up on food (woman you don't dress to the nines in hot weather and grocery shopping!!) - no pain no gain! Hahaha
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all and also a Happy and Safe New Year and hope you guys get everything from Santa!


----------



## Maedi

seton said:


> the typical nyc outfit, right down to the black B35



So chic! Thanks or posting, dear seton.


----------



## Perfect Day

periogirl28 said:


> My son's school carol service
> Shiny Graphite Croc Birkin 35 worn with a Chinchilla coat
> Vert Titan matte Croc Kelly 32 worn with black mink Gilet and Parures GM
> Etain? Togo? Kelly 32 worn with beige Fox Gilet
> Graphite Jpsiere 28
> Another Mom I know wearing a Sable coat, that day she left her H at home.



What a stylish bunch!


----------



## McLoverly

I don't usually find it worth mentioning when I see Hermes, but I was getting my nails done and a woman walked in with a Black Clemence 25B with GHW. The classic color combo looked so chic in a casual leather, but ladylike size. I love my Potion 25B and have frequently wished for another in the size. I noticed that she paid out of her matching Kelly Wallet. Bag lust definitely distracted me from my mani/pedi


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Saw a lady with a B25 in black PHW at the Microsoft store.

First time seeing a 25cm and I had to back track my steps several times to take another look. So cute and stylish.


----------



## Koga

chkpfbeliever said:


> Saw a lady with a B25 in black PHW at the Microsoft store.
> 
> First time seeing a 25cm and I had to back track my steps several times to take another look. So cute and stylish.



I love my 25 cm Birkins! It's the most popular size where I am located. I rarely see this size in Europe or the US though.

Omotesando Tokyo today: White Epsom PHW 25 cm Birkin. Quite a few Bolide and Picotin bags.


----------



## periogirl28

Shopping for furs at Harrods yesterday, 2 similar bags: 
Malachyte 35 GHW Birkin
Malachyte 40 PHW Birkin


----------



## hermes_lemming

30 cm. Black croc birkin, PH, on top of black carry on hardtop suitcase, pulled by a blond in her early 20s at the airport

She was all in black too


----------



## LOUKPEACH

This ladies were at the Bal Harbour Shops Miami Fl


----------



## doves75

LOUKPEACH said:


> This ladies were at the Bal Harbour Shops Miami Fl




What a great spy pics!! Thanks for sharing &#128077;&#128077;
It must be a great day for shopping at Bal Harbour!!


----------



## hermes_lemming

I miss lilach


----------



## HfromT

My family travelled to Palm Springs last week in search of warmth (the joke was on us when temps hovered around 13 celsius all week!).  Nevertheless, the hotel was a gold mine of H bags, including this one at the airport...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LOUKPEACH said:


> This ladies were at the Bal Harbour Shops Miami Fl



Great spy pics, *LOUKPEACH*. Now that I am in Los Angeles and Beverly Hills, I am going to be camera ready.


----------



## Nolia

I _think _I spotted a Black B35 GHW north of Toronto today at Markville Mall.


----------



## GirlieShoppe

I saw this stunning older woman while having lunch today. It's hard to see in the photo, but she was wearing a gorgeous Hermes shawl, Chanel sunglasses, and carrying a BV bag. She was so stylish, I hope to be that fashionable at that age.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HermesNewbie said:


> I saw this stunning older woman while having lunch today. It's hard to see in the photo, but she was wearing a gorgeous Hermes shawl, Chanel sunglasses, and carrying a BV bag. She was so stylish, I hope to be that fashionable at that age.
> 
> View attachment 2856385



She is wearing a grail shawl Tohu Bohu !! I've the same colorway in the 90cm silk.  It is one of the best ones H has. It goes with any color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LOUKPEACH said:


> This ladies were at the Bal Harbour Shops Miami Fl



Very stylishly casual.  Bal Harbour must be THE place for H sightings.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Koga said:


> I love my 25 cm Birkins! It's the most popular size where I am located. I rarely see this size in Europe or the US though.
> 
> Omotesando Tokyo today: White Epsom PHW 25 cm Birkin. Quite a few Bolide and Picotin bags.



Oh how I wish that I could make it to Tokyo and get some 25B. Is it hard to get from the H Ginza store ? or are they plenty in the reseller stores ?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HermesNewbie said:


> I saw this stunning older woman while having lunch today. It's hard to see in the photo, but she was wearing a gorgeous Hermes shawl, Chanel sunglasses, and carrying a BV bag. She was so stylish, I hope to be that fashionable at that age.
> 
> View attachment 2856385


Like her style


----------



## audreylita

chkpfbeliever said:


> Very stylishly casual.  Bal Harbour must be THE place for H sightings.



I was there today.  So glad my picture didn't pop up.


----------



## CookyMonster

Fri, 9 Jan 2015 last day of my HK visit. Saw lots of H wildlife during lunch peak hour as I stationed myself at main crossroad in Central (Sheung Wan) & waited for a friend to do her shopping. Tried to capture many more photos but HK locals do not walk, they sprint!


----------



## Millicat

audreylita said:


> I was there today.  So glad my picture didn't pop up.



Why ?  It's a very great compliment when others admire your style


----------



## elleestbelle

Out at brunch and had to snap a sneaky pic. Granted, the owner had her back to me, so there was nothing to fear  not sure what the color is, but it is lovely!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CookyMonster said:


> Fri, 9 Jan 2015 last day of my HK visit. Saw lots of H wildlife during lunch peak hour as I stationed myself at main crossroad in Central (Sheung Wan) & waited for a friend to do her shopping. Tried to capture many more photos but HK locals do not walk, they sprint!


Such great shots you got!!!


----------



## periogirl28

CookyMonster said:


> Fri, 9 Jan 2015 last day of my HK visit. Saw lots of H wildlife during lunch peak hour as I stationed myself at main crossroad in Central (Sheung Wan) & waited for a friend to do her shopping. Tried to capture many more photos but HK locals do not walk, they sprint!



Fabulous job, I hope that first pic is Olive Barenia, that would be a WOW!


----------



## CookyMonster

Thanks! Clear shots made possible by red crossroad light, else everything will be blurry Lol


----------



## CookyMonster

Thanks but not barenia for sure, but older shiny leather eg: ardennes i think so.


----------



## ceci

CookyMonster said:


> Thanks but not barenia for sure, but older shiny leather eg: ardennes i think so.




Looks like Tundra


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CookyMonster said:


> Thanks but not barenia for sure, but older shiny leather eg: ardennes i think so.



Great shots !! I didn't know that my hometown now has so many H bags.  Probably with most concentration in Central area.


----------



## CookyMonster

ceci said:


> Looks like Tundra



Are you referring to the leather or colour? Sorry I'm still learning here...


----------



## CookyMonster

chkpfbeliever said:


> Great shots !! I didn't know that my hometown now has so many H bags.  Probably with most concentration in Central area.



HK Central is THE area for H spotting! Quite a well-known piece of info here in tpf  I always never fail to spot H bags in Central, whatever the hour is...


----------



## ceci

CookyMonster said:


> Are you referring to the leather or colour? Sorry I'm still learning here...




Color as it just looks like my K28 but mine is in sellier & in box leather.


----------



## CookyMonster

ceci said:


> Color as it just looks like my K28 but mine is in sellier & in box leather.



Are you referring to the K in your avatar? 
Thanks ceci, I learnt something new today


----------



## panthere55

My mama so funny. She took spy pic of someone on 5 avenue in nyc. Maybe someone from tpf?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

panthere55 said:


> My mama so funny. She took spy pic of someone on 5 avenue in nyc. Maybe someone from tpf?



Great spy pic and LOVE that rodeo charm! Thanks for sharing it, *panthere*.


----------



## HfromT

panthere55 said:


> My mama so funny. She took spy pic of someone on 5 avenue in nyc. Maybe someone from tpf?



Your mom is an expert at taking spy pics, panthere55!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

panthere55 said:


> My mama so funny. She took spy pic of someone on 5 avenue in nyc. Maybe someone from tpf?


Such a great pic


----------



## bagidiotic

panthere55 said:


> My mama so funny. She took spy pic of someone on 5 avenue in nyc. Maybe someone from tpf?



Great shot
Poor  rodeo must be freezing lol


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today's sightings in Singapore. The Birkin and the Constance were on the  MRT at the same time on opposite ends. I think the woman carrying the Constance was wearing a pair of Oran sandals. Then later on during the day when we went to Isetan on Orchard to get some snacks I spotted these two beauties and another one a grey ostrich Bolide - if the woman who is carrying this Bolide with the young girl who beat cancer - tell her that three people admire her strength and kudos to her! 

Saw more at various H boutiques but won't mention them as their owners were visiting their local parish and repenting their sins &#128540; hahaha


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Whoops first two didn't pop up! Grr!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Went out to dinner and saw another two H items!! A woman walking, or shall I say running to a taxi was carrying a graphite Lindy. And then for dinner I had some ramen at Paragon opposite to Din Tai Fung, forgot its name and I swear I saw Kanelk_k and his mother having dinner!!! She was carrying a 35 candy Kelly in the Etoupe and Bleu Azteque lining!! She was carrying a bright pink bag organiser as she decided to reorganise her bag... Managed to get a pic!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Went out to dinner and saw another two H items!! A woman walking, or shall I say running to a taxi was carrying a graphite Lindy. And then for dinner I had some ramen at Paragon opposite to Din Tai Fung, forgot its name and I swear I saw Kanelk_k and his mother having dinner!!! She was carrying a 35 candy Kelly in the Etoupe and Bleu Azteque lining!! She was carrying a bright pink bag organiser as she decided to reorganise her bag... Managed to get a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861659




That sounds like a wonderful bag with that organizer  Can you post it again LVFreak? Thanks!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Hermesdiorduo said:


> That sounds like a wonderful bag with that organizer  Can you post it again LVFreak? Thanks!



I didn't manage to take that pic as I was already leaving... But yeah I saw her whip everything out as I was about to leave and get up  It's like the ones that people use for their Neverfulls, and Speedy's but optimized for the Kelly I suppose


----------



## hsiaomee

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Whoops first two didn't pop up! Grr!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861600
> View attachment 2861601




Great shots! I love the blue constance mini. It's so cute!


----------



## panthere55

HfromT said:


> Your mom is an expert at taking spy pics, panthere55!


 


LOUKPEACH said:


> Such a great pic


 


bagidiotic said:


> Great shot
> Poor  rodeo must be freezing lol




Thank you! I told mama you guys said how great picture came out and she's so happy! haha...



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's sightings in Singapore. The Birkin and the Constance were on the  MRT at the same time on opposite ends. I think the woman carrying the Constance was wearing a pair of Oran sandals. Then later on during the day when we went to Isetan on Orchard to get some snacks I spotted these two beauties and another one a grey ostrich Bolide - if the woman who is carrying this Bolide with the young girl who beat cancer - tell her that three people admire her strength and kudos to her!
> 
> Saw more at various H boutiques but won't mention them as their owners were visiting their local parish and repenting their sins &#128540; hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861595
> View attachment 2861596
> View attachment 2861598
> View attachment 2861599


 
Great pics! Love that constance!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Fresh from the presses at the food court at Marina Bay Sands! 

Ps. The Louis Vuitton boutique was like heaven!


----------



## sydgirl

Walking past Hyde Park Sydney... Black Kelly phw... Looked like a 32cm


----------



## absolutanne

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Fresh from the presses at the food court at Marina Bay Sands!
> 
> Ps. The Louis Vuitton boutique was like heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862708



What color is this?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's sightings in Singapore. The Birkin and the Constance were on the  MRT at the same time on opposite ends. I think the woman carrying the Constance was wearing a pair of Oran sandals. Then later on during the day when we went to Isetan on Orchard to get some snacks I spotted these two beauties and another one a grey ostrich Bolide - if the woman who is carrying this Bolide with the young girl who beat cancer - tell her that three people admire her strength and kudos to her!
> 
> Saw more at various H boutiques but won't mention them as their owners were visiting their local parish and repenting their sins &#128540; hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2861595
> View attachment 2861596
> View attachment 2861598
> View attachment 2861599



Good job for both the pics and your illustration.  Love every bag in your photos.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Fresh from the presses at the food court at Marina Bay Sands!
> 
> Ps. The Louis Vuitton boutique was like heaven!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2862708


This is nice!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

More sightings today!! First off an anemone Lindy at the French restaurant Saveur's on Scott's road at Far East plaza (must go there, food is divine) and also the lady bought something from H too, wonder what is in there. Then saw a woman on the way to paragon with a garden party and then at Takashimaya I saw a Ghillies Birkin in crevette and toile! Took two pics, and finally a Lindy at the food hall at Takashimaya! All of these were taken in under an hour! 

I think my spy pics are getting better and better, feel like the bag paparazzi!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

absolutanne said:


> What color is this?




Hey, I am not sure if the color - not a pro, but from my guess it's Bleu Something haha, it was a bright blue with blue undertones.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> More sightings today!! First off an anemone Lindy at the French restaurant Saveur's on Scott's road at Far East plaza (must go there, food is divine) and also the lady bought something from H too, wonder what is in there. Then saw a woman on the way to paragon with a garden party and then at Takashimaya I saw a Ghillies Birkin in crevette and toile! Took two pics, and finally a Lindy at the food hall at Takashimaya! All of these were taken in under an hour!
> 
> I think my spy pics are getting better and better, feel like the bag paparazzi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863622
> View attachment 2863623
> View attachment 2863624
> View attachment 2863625
> View attachment 2863627



You're a HERO for giving us so many eye candies.  I love to see H goodies on 'real' people than from celebrities.  I'm always to slow in pushing the buttons when I have sightings but my heard always skip a beat !!  I only have that excitement when I see H goods on people.

I'm guessing that the lady bought an Evelyne since the box depth and size looks like it ! It seems too narrow for a B or K.

H must be the hottest brand in SNG now.  I don't see that many in Hong Kong.


----------



## panthere55

absolutanne said:


> What color is this?



Looks like blue izmir to me as it photographs similarly to mine


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

chkpfbeliever said:


> You're a HERO for giving us so many eye candies.  I love to see H goodies on 'real' people than from celebrities.  I'm always to slow in pushing the buttons when I have sightings but my heard always skip a beat !!  I only have that excitement when I see H goods on people.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing that the lady bought an Evelyne since the box depth and size looks like it ! It seems too narrow for a B or K.
> 
> 
> 
> H must be the hottest brand in SNG now.  I don't see that many in Hong Kong.




Aww thank you! &#128522; it helps when my phone is stuck to my hand and I can easily swipe up to lunch the camera. It also helps that I make it look like I am texting (the typical spy pic routine. Look like you are texting or something) 

Yeah I would assume so as the H bag was no where near as large as that big black shopping bag she was carrying!! 

Yes!! I must say H is quite popular in Singapore but it also depends on the location as I am mainly in the ion, Paragon, Ngee Ann City shopping malls as well as Marina Bay Sands!! 

I am heading to HK tonight so I hope I can see the amount of H there like in    Singapore! 

Ps. Yes you see women of all shapes and sizes as well as men carrying and wearing H! I also saw a lot of scarves, but who wear silk scarves at this time of year in Singapore!! It's so hot!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> More sightings today!! First off an anemone Lindy at the French restaurant Saveur's on Scott's road at Far East plaza (must go there, food is divine) and also the lady bought something from H too, wonder what is in there. Then saw a woman on the way to paragon with a garden party and then at Takashimaya I saw a Ghillies Birkin in crevette and toile! Took two pics, and finally a Lindy at the food hall at Takashimaya! All of these were taken in under an hour!
> 
> I think my spy pics are getting better and better, feel like the bag paparazzi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863622
> View attachment 2863623
> View attachment 2863624
> View attachment 2863625
> View attachment 2863627



You are good at snapping spy photos! Thanks for posting and I enjoy your photos! 

The ghillies B is probably sanguine.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

And another one fresh off the presses at the food court at Marina Bay Sands, again!! Yes I constantly eat and shop &#128540; and no I don't gain weight that easily, mwahahaha...

Spotted a Bleu obscure or dark navy blue Kelly just now!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

xiangxiang0731 said:


> You are good at snapping spy photos! Thanks for posting and I enjoy your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> The ghillies B is probably sanguine.




Thank you!! I got the colours a bit mixed up! Hermes makes way to many colours for my brain to remember!! Thanks for correcting me and there is more coming up as we speak, I hope!


----------



## chicinthecity777

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Thank you!! I got the colours a bit mixed up! Hermes makes way to many colours for my brain to remember!! Thanks for correcting me and there is more coming up as we speak, I hope!



I am not even sure I got the colour right either! I am also guessing. Indeed H makes so many of them! 

You know the thing I like the most in your photos! The hot weather clothes! I wish I was in somewhere hot!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am not even sure I got the colour right either! I am also guessing. Indeed H makes so many of them!
> 
> 
> 
> You know the thing I like the most in your photos! The hot weather clothes! I wish I was in somewhere hot!




Haha yes!! It's so hot and humid over here!! I still see people wearing jumpers and all (I mean I feel like I am walking into a sauna and sweating like mad!) but yeah over in Australia the weather is like it it's mid 30's (celsius)!! Jealous? &#128541;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am not even sure I got the colour right either! I am also guessing. Indeed H makes so many of them!
> 
> You know the thing I like the most in your photos! The hot weather clothes! I wish I was in somewhere hot!



+1.  I'm tired of my boots already.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> More sightings today!! First off an anemone Lindy at the French restaurant Saveur's on Scott's road at Far East plaza (must go there, food is divine) and also the lady bought something from H too, wonder what is in there. Then saw a woman on the way to paragon with a garden party and then at Takashimaya I saw a Ghillies Birkin in crevette and toile! Took two pics, and finally a Lindy at the food hall at Takashimaya! All of these were taken in under an hour!
> 
> I think my spy pics are getting better and better, feel like the bag paparazzi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863622
> View attachment 2863623
> View attachment 2863624
> View attachment 2863625
> View attachment 2863627



Wowza, LOVE the Ghillies. Great pics!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Ok I may have cheated today as I know the person who was carrying the Evy, but hey I have been in Hong Kong In less than 12 hours and already spotted an H item. So that still counts right?


----------



## b_lux_fashion

I have had a big amount of hermes sightings since moved here in SoCal. And recently have gotten pics a few times! Can only post one at a time on mobile, so will try and post a bunch in a post on computer sometime within next few weeks! It's so scary taking them! But so glad I took them haha


----------



## doves75

b_lux_fashion said:


> I have had a big amount of hermes sightings since moved here in SoCal. And recently have gotten pics a few times! Can only post one at a time on mobile, so will try and post a bunch in a post on computer sometime within next few weeks! It's so scary taking them! But so glad I took them haha




Welcome to SoCal !! Can't wait to see your spy pics )


----------



## LOUKPEACH

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ok I may have cheated today as I know the person who was carrying the Evy, but hey I have been in Hong Kong In less than 12 hours and already spotted an H item. So that still counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864771


Great pic!


----------



## klynneann

Downtown Seattle on Friday - (mini?) Conveyeur


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> Downtown Seattle on Friday - (mini?) Conveyeur



Good shot !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Ok I may have cheated today as I know the person who was carrying the Evy, but hey I have been in Hong Kong In less than 12 hours and already spotted an H item. So that still counts right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2864771



I just love seeing H products being used by 'Commoners', not celebrities so keep them coming.


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good shot !!



Thanks! She was walking fast and I was scrambling to keep up. And I forgot my phone was off mute so she heard the click and spun around, but I was already on my way to crossing the street in the other direction - phew! lol


----------



## periogirl28

klynneann said:


> Thanks! She was walking fast and I was scrambling to keep up. And I forgot my phone was off mute so she heard the click and spun around, but I was already on my way to crossing the street in the other direction - phew! lol



 
You are a good spy! 

Today at Harrods I spotted 
Shiny black croc Birkin 35 upstairs at Laduree 

Matte Barenia ? Nilo B30 
Black Togo B30 both at the Hermes concession


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> Thanks! She was walking fast and I was scrambling to keep up. And I forgot my phone was off mute so she heard the click and spun around, but I was already on my way to crossing the street in the other direction - phew! lol


Hah, you are an Hermes stalker! I'll have to keep my eyes open downtown. I haven't seen any wildlife H.


----------



## klynneann

periogirl28 said:


> You are a good spy!
> 
> Today at Harrods I spotted
> Shiny black croc Birkin 35 upstairs at Laduree
> 
> Matte Barenia ? Nilo B30
> Black Togo B30 both at the Hermes concession





Birdonce said:


> Hah, you are an Hermes stalker! I'll have to keep my eyes open downtown. I haven't seen any wildlife H.



Thanks, Periogirl!  Birdonce, I hardly ever see them myself.  I've seen 3 in the 6 years I've lived here so far!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

klynneann said:


> Downtown Seattle on Friday - (mini?) Conveyeur


Nice shot!


----------



## absolutanne

panthere55 said:


> Looks like blue izmir to me as it photographs similarly to mine



Thank you! It is so lovely.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today's sighting at IFC Zara: 




A Sellier Black Box Kelly 32cm!! 

The sea are really good and bought a lot of stuff &#128540; but that is another story &#128514;

Also spotted an Etoupe Kelly as I was walking into Zara and then a gold Togo garden party but I think the spy pic Kelly wins!! First time in my life seeing box and it was divine!! I want one!! &#128525;


----------



## LavenderIce

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's sighting at IFC Zara:
> 
> View attachment 2868765
> 
> 
> A Sellier Black Box Kelly 32cm!!
> 
> The sea are really good and bought a lot of stuff &#128540; but that is another story &#128514;
> 
> Also spotted an Etoupe Kelly as I was walking into Zara and then a gold Togo garden party but I think the spy pic Kelly wins!! First time in my life seeing box and it was divine!! I want one!! &#128525;



Great spy pic!  I can relate on how easy it is to fall for a BBK.  I wasn't interested until I saw one IRL, and then I had to have one.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's sighting at IFC Zara:
> 
> View attachment 2868765
> 
> 
> A Sellier Black Box Kelly 32cm!!
> 
> The sea are really good and bought a lot of stuff &#128540; but that is another story &#128514;
> 
> Also spotted an Etoupe Kelly as I was walking into Zara and then a gold Togo garden party but I think the spy pic Kelly wins!! First time in my life seeing box and it was divine!! I want one!! &#128525;



Great spy pic. Yes, box is beautiful. I'm surprised by the way the lady has her bag opened like it. Usually people don't do that in HK.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's sighting at IFC Zara:
> 
> View attachment 2868765
> 
> 
> A Sellier Black Box Kelly 32cm!!
> 
> The sea are really good and bought a lot of stuff &#128540; but that is another story &#128514;
> 
> Also spotted an Etoupe Kelly as I was walking into Zara and then a gold Togo garden party but I think the spy pic Kelly wins!! First time in my life seeing box and it was divine!! I want one!! &#128525;


cool pic!


----------



## Hyangsoo

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's sighting at IFC Zara:
> 
> View attachment 2868765
> 
> 
> A Sellier Black Box Kelly 32cm!!
> 
> The sea are really good and bought a lot of stuff &#128540; but that is another story &#128514;
> 
> Also spotted an Etoupe Kelly as I was walking into Zara and then a gold Togo garden party but I think the spy pic Kelly wins!! First time in my life seeing box and it was divine!! I want one!! &#128525;


The woman who owns the Kelly is very stylish as well!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

LavenderIce said:


> Great spy pic!  I can relate on how easy it is to fall for a BBK.  I wasn't interested until I saw one IRL, and then I had to have one.



I know!! I know what Box looks like after spending hours on here looking at pics, but in real life, its just so much more shinier! 



chkpfbeliever said:


> Great spy pic. Yes, box is beautiful. I'm surprised by the way the lady has her bag opened like it. Usually people don't do that in HK.



I know! She was walking around like that the entire time I saw her, from the fitting rooms to just browsing and then at the counter and walking out, never really bothered to shut it up! Most women in Hong Kong would probably lock it up if they could to protect whatever is inside their bags! She actually even pushed it back as she was browsing as it was in her way! Very unlike the typical Hong Kong women  



LOUKPEACH said:


> cool pic!



Thank you! 



Hyangsoo said:


> The woman who owns the Kelly is very stylish as well!



Oh yes! It was a shame I couldn't get a full frontal pic with the Kelly (but hey the topic is to focus on the bag right?!) She was wearing a really nice lace (Valentino) top as well as it was pointed out by my mother.. She left her coat unbuttoned.. and then she accessorized it with a one of those Chanel pearl necklaces.. Very chic! I couldn't stop staring at her! Oh and her hair was also styled in a very chic pixie cut with a long front fringe pushed to one side (a twist to the predominantly feminine look). My mum thinks the coat is by Celine as well!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Just then fresh from the presses! Couldn't snap a pic, as my phone was on tPF   but saw a woman carrying a black Togo B30 with PHW.. back facing out and her hands were full with shopping and a cup of Starbucks at Harbour City in TST


----------



## hermes_lemming

One of the SA from my boutique carrying a "smoke"/off white color Lindy! Lol I feel validated.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Neiman Marcus Bevery Hills yesterday


----------



## Suncatcher

LOUKPEACH said:


> Neiman Marcus Bevery Hills yesterday



Her Kelly even matches the displayed Celine bags!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LOUKPEACH said:


> Neiman Marcus Bevery Hills yesterday



Great spy pic, *LOUKPEACH*! Love it.


----------



## sydgirl

Lunch time today walking past David Jones Sydney, souffre 28K ghw! Sellier too &#128149;&#128525;&#128158;


----------



## doves75

Saw this B25 or 30 ombré...it's very nice but I think the bag needs to get spa as it started to have the yellowing color on the leather. It's gorgeous bag tho, esp ombré is so rare to be seen in public. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## chicinthecity777

doves75 said:


> View attachment 2877557
> View attachment 2877558
> 
> 
> Saw this B25 or 30 ombré...it's very nice but I think the bag needs to get spa as it started to have the yellowing color on the leather. It's gorgeous bag tho, esp ombré is so rare to be seen in public. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



That is a very RARE sighting! Unfortunately though lizard will go yellow over time and spa will not reverse it.


----------



## MASEML

This just occurred to me, wouldn't it be funny if one of us took a wildlife pic of another TPF member? Wondering whether anyone has seen a "widelife" pic of themselves on here.


----------



## chicinthecity777

MASEML said:


> This just occurred to me, wouldn't it be funny if one of us took a wildlife pic of another TPF member? Wondering whether anyone has seen a "widelife" pic of themselves on here.



I believe there has been.


----------



## doves75

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That is a very RARE sighting! Unfortunately though lizard will go yellow over time and spa will not reverse it.




Oh...good to know...keep learning something new. Still gorgeous even with some yellowing. Thanks Xiangxiang. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I believe there has been.




I'm afraid I took a pic of another TPFer every time I did a spy pic, that's why I crop the pic as much as I can to conceal the possible TPFer.


----------



## periogirl28

MASEML said:


> This just occurred to me, wouldn't it be funny if one of us took a wildlife pic of another TPF member? Wondering whether anyone has seen a "widelife" pic of themselves on here.



Yes it's happened.


----------



## audreylita

MASEML said:


> This just occurred to me, wouldn't it be funny if one of us took a wildlife pic of another TPF member? Wondering whether anyone has seen a "widelife" pic of themselves on here.



Yes, several years ago.


----------



## roy40

DYING!!!! Gorgeous light brown matte croc Sac a Depeches in CC Philadelphia - truly head turning!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; On an elegant older gentleman.


----------



## klasuww

I have couple of wildlife shots from London. The first one was taken 2013 near the Trafalgar Square and the second one was taken from last summers Gumball 3000. Those ladies from the second photo were probably teaming up with one of the race cars. I love that Chanel too but honestly I wouldn't want a sticker on it!!

I'm such a rookie with Hermès, so I don't know the exact info of those two Birkins. Just sharing these with you guys


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Oh...good to know...keep learning something new. Still gorgeous even with some yellowing. Thanks Xiangxiang.
> 
> *I'm afraid I took a pic of another TPFer every time I did a spy pic, that's why I crop the pic as much as I can to conceal the possible TPFer.*




*doves*, you are impossibly sweet! Thanks for the consideration.


----------



## hermes_lemming

roy40 said:


> DYING!!!! Gorgeous light brown matte croc Sac a Depeches in CC Philadelphia - truly head turning!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; On an elegant older gentleman.




Wow on a guy?!? Awesome!



klasuww said:


> I have couple of wildlife shots from London. The first one was taken 2013 near the Trafalgar Square and the second one was taken from last summers Gumball 3000. Those ladies from the second photo were probably teaming up with one of the race cars. I love that Chanel too but honestly I wouldn't want a sticker on it!!
> 
> I'm such a rookie with Hermès, so I don't know the exact info of those two Birkins. Just sharing these with you guys


I adore Gumball and agree it's a great time to ogle, lol not just at the cars.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

klasuww said:


> I have couple of wildlife shots from London. The first one was taken 2013 near the Trafalgar Square and the second one was taken from last summers Gumball 3000. Those ladies from the second photo were probably teaming up with one of the race cars. I love that Chanel too but honestly I wouldn't want a sticker on it!!
> 
> I'm such a rookie with Hermès, so I don't know the exact info of those two Birkins. Just sharing these with you guys


Good spy pics!!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I have been absent I r a while a there haven't been as many H sightings in HK than in Singapore!! But today at Pacific Place I spotted these two beauties, plus a So Black Birkin (shame I only saw it for a split second and was too late to snap a pic but I saw these two though with pics! 

Also spotted a mini Constance and a barrage of Lindys! And also spotted a 25cm Kelly with a few Anya Hindmarch stickers on it at the Admiralty MTR station!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I have been absent I r a while a there haven't been as many H sightings in HK than in Singapore!! But today at Pacific Place I spotted these two beauties, plus a So Black Birkin (shame I only saw it for a split second and was too late to snap a pic but I saw these two though with pics!
> 
> Also spotted a mini Constance and a barrage of Lindys! And also spotted a 25cm Kelly with a few Anya Hindmarch stickers on it at the Admiralty MTR station!
> 
> View attachment 2879677
> View attachment 2879678


Great spy pics. Thank you


----------



## MASEML

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I have been absent I r a while a there haven't been as many H sightings in HK than in Singapore!! But today at Pacific Place I spotted these two beauties, plus a So Black Birkin (shame I only saw it for a split second and was too late to snap a pic but I saw these two though with pics!
> 
> Also spotted a mini Constance and a barrage of Lindys! And also spotted a 25cm Kelly with a few Anya Hindmarch stickers on it at the Admiralty MTR station!
> 
> View attachment 2879677
> View attachment 2879678



Great spy pics! Oh, that second pic - I feel like something is bound to fall out of her kelly. It's a little too open for my liking.


----------



## DizzyFairy

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I have been absent I r a while a there haven't been as many H sightings in HK than in Singapore!! But today at Pacific Place I spotted these two beauties, plus a So Black Birkin (shame I only saw it for a split second and was too late to snap a pic but I saw these two though with pics!
> 
> Also spotted a mini Constance and a barrage of Lindys! And also spotted a 25cm Kelly with a few Anya Hindmarch stickers on it at the Admiralty MTR station!
> 
> View attachment 2879677
> View attachment 2879678



I like the purple color birkin... And her purple skirt as well.. Not a fan of those sneakers


----------



## antheakuma

I have been wanting a bolide recently so my eyes automatically screens out bolides on the streets 

Saw this beautiful one in the Salvatore Ferragamo outlet in Ap Lei Chau, HK


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *doves*, you are impossibly sweet! Thanks for the consideration.




Thanks Vigee, you are so nice!! I got another spy pic for you and all TPFer here &#128522;&#128522;
Enjoy....


----------



## LOUKPEACH

doves75 said:


> Thanks Vigee, you are so nice!! I got another spy pic for you and all TPFer here &#128522;&#128522;
> Enjoy....
> View attachment 2881045
> View attachment 2881046


Haha spy pic in H store. You are so naughty hehe. Thank you


----------



## Leah

klasuww said:


> I have couple of wildlife shots from London. The first one was taken 2013 near the Trafalgar Square and the second one was taken from last summers Gumball 3000. Those ladies from the second photo were probably teaming up with one of the race cars. I love that Chanel too but honestly I wouldn't want a sticker on it!!
> 
> I'm such a rookie with Hermès, so I don't know the exact info of those two Birkins. Just sharing these with you guys



Great shots! I don't know which is more eye catching...the beautiful two-toned Croc birkin or the Bulgari Serpenti watch!


----------



## Leah

doves75 said:


> Thanks Vigee, you are so nice!! I got another spy pic for you and all TPFer here &#128522;&#128522;
> Enjoy....
> View attachment 2881045
> View attachment 2881046



Great spy shot Doves75!


----------



## doves75

LOUKPEACH said:


> Haha spy pic in H store. You are so naughty hehe. Thank you




There's no better place spotting H bag than H store....I think &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Leah said:


> Great spy shot Doves75!




Thanks Leah..I'm glad you enjoy it. &#128521;


----------



## kat99

I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!


----------



## Leah

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!



Too FABULOUS for words!! Thanks for sharing Kat and hope you had an amazing time in Paris, I want to hear about all your purchases so let's talk soon!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Thanks Vigee, you are so nice!! I got another spy pic for you and all TPFer here &#128522;&#128522;
> Enjoy....
> View attachment 2881045
> View attachment 2881046



*doves*, great spy pics from the mother lode itself. Thanks!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!



Just fabulous, *kat*, thanks for sharing this pic here! What a gorgeous unique exotic.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!


OMG I'm speechless!!!


----------



## NikitaH

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!


Wowwwwwww! I want this combo. Luv it so much


----------



## etoupebirkin

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!



Love this too!


----------



## **Chanel**

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!


----------



## kewave

kat99 said:


> I shared this on my IG, but a gorgeous custom HAC being carried by the most stylish man, with custom pockets and interior for his files. He explained it was a gift from his partner, and that Silvia Fendi herself had crowned it fabulous and had given him the yellow keychain (you can see a peek of it) as a result!


 
That is wild!


----------



## roy40

kewave said:


> That is wild!




Absolutely wild. I'm a little surprised Hermes was willing to make this combination.


----------



## Leah

roy40 said:


> Absolutely wild. I'm a little surprised Hermes was willing to make this combination.



Why? It's a similar variation of the Hermes Grand Marriage concept (but lizard was replaced by what looks to be either togo or clemence.)

The bag in the photo looks to be an SO, as Kat mentioned it was customized for the owner.


----------



## seton

not even sure if this is worth posting . . . RH GP at Times Sq station


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seton said:


> not even sure if this is worth posting . . . RH GP at Times Sq station


Nice spy pic. Thank you


----------



## Inkbluelover

This morning, on the way to work waiting for the train


----------



## periogirl28

seton said:


> not even sure if this is worth posting . . . RH GP at Times Sq station



I love the whole outfit.


----------



## klynneann

Yesterday afternoon at downtown Nordstrom a woman in the shoe department using her bright blue (bleu electrique?) Dogon wallet - such a pretty color!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Inkbluelover said:


> This morning, on the way to work waiting for the train
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2884879


Very nice


----------



## Inkbluelover

Sydney international airport 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
,etoup Lindy


----------



## antheakuma

Kelly 28 @ Harbour City, Hong Kong


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antheakuma said:


> Kelly 28 @ Harbour City, Hong Kong


Great shot


----------



## hermes_lemming

Earlier today, 30cm Rouge H Box b with GH spotted on late 30s, early 40s blonde leaving 50 shades.


----------



## nerimanna

i don't now where to post this but i saw this bag being sold by a local seller here  very unique! sourced from Japan.

hand-painted herbag


----------



## LavenderIce

BBK this woman was pure class and style!  Chanel boots and jacket which her DH carried for her.  I wanted to chat with her but I opened the restroom door for her. I figured she had business to do. &#128514;


----------



## HGT

nerimanna said:


> i don't now where to post this but i saw this bag being sold by a local seller here  very unique! sourced from Japan.
> 
> hand-painted herbag




Beautiful!!! Was it painted by H? Or local artist?


----------



## ForeverInPink

Just spotted Morgan from Rich Kids of Beverly Hills in line ahead of me at the airport. She was carrying a navy box kelly 28 or 32 w/GHW. She glanced my way a few times, I like to think she was checking out my Fleurs et Papillons GM shawl


----------



## DizzyFairy

nerimanna said:


> i don't now where to post this but i saw this bag being sold by a local seller here  very unique! sourced from Japan.
> 
> hand-painted herbag



WOW i love this look.. the artwork is exquisite (in my eyes !)

did you hear how much it was sold for??


----------



## nerimanna

Hi! It's for sale for about usd1,200


----------



## lyseiki8

.. Incheon, Seoul waiting to board a flight


----------



## chkpfbeliever

seton said:


> not even sure if this is worth posting . . . RH GP at Times Sq station



Any H wildlife sightings are precious,be it a GP ! Love to see the goodies on non celebrities.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LavenderIce said:


> View attachment 2895419
> 
> 
> BBK this woman was pure class and style!  Chanel boots and jacket which her DH carried for her.  I wanted to chat with her but I opened the restroom door for her. I figured she had business to do. &#128514;



That is so sweet of you ! and captured a nice photo of her.


----------



## solouloulou

In Singapore, Paragon... I spotted an Orange ostrich B. Soooooo luxe! Worn by an elegant lady.
In Mt Elizabeth hospital (for rich and famous), this Kelly Pivone was staring at me in the lift. I couldn't take my eyes off the Kelly.


----------



## HPassion

Gris T / crevette lindy 26 in starbucks


----------



## Leah

Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)

While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.


----------



## hermes_lemming

HPassion said:


> Gris T / crevette lindy 26 in starbucks



I love the inside of that Lindy strap. Gorgeous!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.



Gorgeous! This is the bag "that got away" for me!


----------



## antschulina

So classy! Thanks for sharing!



Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.


----------



## elliesaurus

Spotted a micro Kelly (15 cm) in pink with white contrast stitching in Seoul today. Sadly, the owner was running down the escalator in the subway station before I could snap a pic. So adorable! It was my first time seeing such a small size; DH and I actually had a conversation about whether such small Kellys exist, which I ended up confirming through the TPF reference section


----------



## LavenderIce

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is so sweet of you ! and captured a nice photo of her.



Thanks.  We rode in the elevator together and when we got off I knew where they were headed.  They took longer to get to the bathroom.  I figured she'd have her hands full with her cane and her BBK so I waited and held the door for her.  I had to get a pic because she was an inspiration!



HPassion said:


> Gris T / crevette lindy 26 in starbucks



I dream of that Lindy!



Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.



Love it!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.



LOVE. Truly heavenly! Thanks for the pic, *Leah*.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> 
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.




Love this pic Leah!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.



What a stylish way to travel !!  Thanks Leah for this 'no so' spy pic.


----------



## dollychic

Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.



Lovely!!


----------



## audreylita

This incredible two toned evelyn wandered into my house today on the shoulder of a vendor.  She said a client gave it to her as a gift 18 years ago.  Lucky gal!


----------



## marbella8

Leah said:


> Back from a quick business trip and saw an incredibly chic lady carrying this beautiful dark blue crocodile Kelly (and wearing an AMAZING dark grey mink!)
> 
> While getting seated on the plane, we started chatting (about 50 Shades of Grey of all things LOL ) and when I asked if I could take a photo of her gorgeous croc kelly and share it on a bag forum, she gamely said sure, but requested that for privacy, to hide her very very lovely self.



Gorgeous! In love croc in blue, makes the scales look amazing!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

audreylita said:


> This incredible two toned evelyn wandered into my house today on the shoulder of a vendor.  She said a client gave it to her as a gift 18 years ago.  Lucky gal!


Gorgeous bag actually!


----------



## klynneann

audreylita said:


> This incredible two toned evelyn wandered into my house today on the shoulder of a vendor.  She said a client gave it to her as a gift 18 years ago.  Lucky gal!



Wow - 18 years old!  It looks great!


----------



## periogirl28

Today, a lady in a lovely outfit I would very much wear. Fur gilet, Weitzman boots and Bamboo 35 B at Laduree Harrods. Ok maybe not a 35 for me but she has excellent taste.


----------



## Leah

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2919686
> 
> 
> Today, a lady in a lovely outfit I would very much wear. Fur gilet, Weitzman boots and Bamboo 35 B at Laduree Harrods. Ok maybe not a 35 for me but she has excellent taste.



Very chic lady!! Periogirl, for a minute I thought it was you


----------



## Nikonina

Spotted a croc Kelly while having lunch at San Francisco


----------



## Ms Bunny

This lovely black b 35 ghw was picking up dinner to go &#128515;


----------



## TankerToad

Beautiful etoupe Kelly with some kind of furry Pom Pom on it
Very chic 
Maybe a member here?


----------



## shopaholicious

Black Birkin 30 at a supermarket


----------



## loves

at the airport the other day
love her outfit and love her shoes and love her bag and over here non b and k sightings are a treat since everywhere i turn it's a croc b or k


----------



## periogirl28

loves said:


> at the airport the other day
> love her outfit and love her shoes and love her bag and over here non b and k sightings are a treat since everywhere i turn it's a croc b or k



Worn like this, it looks like a totally different bag. 
Hi loves!


----------



## krawford

This past Saturday in San Antonio at Central Market I saw a lovely woman with a gold Birkin 35cm.  She reminded me of Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine.  Couldn't take a picture without being so obvious.  We were too close.  That was the 2nd Birkin I have seen  out and about in San Antonio.


----------



## carlinha

loves said:


> at the airport the other day
> love her outfit and love her shoes and love her bag and over here non b and k sightings are a treat since everywhere i turn it's a croc b or k



i absolutely LOVE this!!!!


----------



## loves

carlinha said:


> i absolutely LOVE this!!!!



 me too



krawford said:


> This past Saturday in San Antonio at Central Market I saw a lovely woman with a gold Birkin 35cm.  She reminded me of Cate Blanchett in Blue Jasmine.  Couldn't take a picture without being so obvious.  We were too close.  That was the 2nd Birkin I have seen  out and about in San Antonio.



sounds wonderful



periogirl28 said:


> Worn like this, it looks like a totally different bag.
> Hi loves!


 hi dear!


----------



## PoohBear

periogirl28 said:


> Worn like this, it looks like a totally different bag.
> 
> Hi loves!




Why can I not figure out what bag this is? Am I crazy?


----------



## Mariapia

carlinha said:


> i absolutely LOVE this!!!!




+1[emoji7]


----------



## thyme

Rharris1 said:


> Why can I not figure out what bag this is? Am I crazy?



Oxer


----------



## thyme

loves said:


> at the airport the other day
> love her outfit and love her shoes and love her bag and over here non b and k sightings are a treat since everywhere i turn it's a croc b or k


 
hi *loves*...hope all is well! the oxer is growing on me..and i have the same pair of shoes as the lady in the pic..she looks cool.


----------



## PoohBear

chincac said:


> Oxer




Thank you. Wow! It does look cool on her. I've only seen it in the magazine ads. Never IRL.


----------



## thyme

Rharris1 said:


> Thank you. Wow! It does look cool on her. I've only seen it in the magazine ads. Never IRL.


 
i have a friend who carries hers with her berline strap which is shorter. really really cool..!


----------



## SoLaLa99

chincac said:


> i have a friend who carries hers with her berline strap which is shorter. really really cool..!




The Oxer has a strap?! She carries it really well... Well enough for me to consider...


----------



## BagItUp10

The Oxer looks amazing. I am afraid I have a new bag crush


----------



## sandbag

TankerToad said:


> Beautiful etoupe Kelly with some kind of furry Pom Pom on it
> Very chic
> Maybe a member here?



Not me, but I sure recognize that spot on North Michigan Avenue!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 2919686
> 
> 
> Today, a lady in a lovely outfit I would very much wear. Fur gilet, Weitzman boots and Bamboo 35 B at Laduree Harrods. Ok maybe not a 35 for me but she has excellent taste.





Nikonina said:


> Spotted a croc Kelly while having lunch at San Francisco
> 
> View attachment 2920368





loves said:


> at the airport the other day
> love her outfit and love her shoes and love her bag and over here non b and k sightings are a treat since everywhere i turn it's a croc b or k



Great wildlife sightings and so much to love in these pics. Thanks for sharing. 
*periogirl*, this lady at Ladurée Harrods is absolute perfection!


----------



## ceci

SoLaLa99 said:


> The Oxer has a strap?! She carries it really well... Well enough for me to consider...




Yes. It has a non-adjustable strap, not very long to wear across body if I recall well. I tried it on last November. It wasn't as slouchy as seen in this photo. Quite stiff probably it was brand new. It was the Bamboo color & I think it's evergreen leather. But it's tote has a big opening (no zipper not flap) which made me think twice. I do love the special look of Oxer though.


----------



## r.b_boi

Countless B's today. Specifically, a young woman going into Rockefeller Center with a black (i think togo) with phw and a black fur coat.


----------



## absolutanne

My first exotic B sighting at lunch this week.  A middle-aged blonde petite woman with a B35 Black Alligator with GHW.  Beautiful and stunning.


----------



## H. for H.

Beautiful birkin shopping at TJ Maxx.  I believe it is a B40, not too sure.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

H. for H. said:


> Beautiful birkin shopping at TJ Maxx.  I believe it is a B40, not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933716



Good shot !!


----------



## H. for H.

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good shot !!


Thanks, I was so scared since this was my first sneak shot.


----------



## Blingaddict

Love this thread. Thank you for all the eye candy.


----------



## doves75

H. for H. said:


> Beautiful birkin shopping at TJ Maxx.  I believe it is a B40, not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933716




Great spy shot [emoji106][emoji106] thank you for sharing


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

H. for H. said:


> Beautiful birkin shopping at TJ Maxx.  I believe it is a B40, not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933716



Great shot and soooo close up!!! Thanks, *H. for H.*


----------



## antschulina

A 25 B in etoupe last Friday, downtown


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Was at Beverly Center yesterday, and just in parking lot alone I saw two birkins. One was black, maybe 35, and the other...a GORGEOUS ombré lizard, and I think it even had black piping! It was devine to say the least, and I am very glad I got to see it in person!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

I also had two sightings in Santa monica yesterday, and managed to get decent pics of one, and somewhat blurry for the other. Will post pics when I have a chance!


----------



## HGT

Gold lizard?!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HGT said:


> Gold lizard?!



I think that it is a lizzie. What a great Costco wildlife shot ! Good job.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

H. for H. said:


> Beautiful birkin shopping at TJ Maxx.  I believe it is a B40, not too sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933716


Nice shot really!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

antschulina said:


> A 25 B in etoupe last Friday, downtown



Must be fab !! lately I got the 25cm bite and I can't shake it.


----------



## H. for H.

doves75 said:


> Great spy shot [emoji106][emoji106] thank you for sharing





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great shot and soooo close up!!! Thanks, *H. for H.*





LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice shot really!



Thanks!


----------



## H. for H.

HGT said:


> Gold lizard?!


----------



## Perfect Day

HGT said:


> Gold lizard?!



Beautiful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HGT said:


> Gold lizard?!



Wowza, am dying over sellier Ks these days, *HGT*! Thanks for the spy pic.


----------



## Leah

HGT said:


> Gold lizard?!



Wow!! Stunning sighting! I think that's Hermes lizard in muscade. 
Thanks for the lovely pic!


----------



## audreylita

A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.


----------



## Mariapia

audreylita said:


> A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.




Great pic, Audreylita![emoji7]


----------



## antheakuma

shakey BJ shoulder birkin


----------



## rania1981

audreylita said:


> A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.



Great shot audreylita! love the pink with neutrals


----------



## Miss Al

audreylita said:


> A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.



Great shot audreylita. You were obviously more interested in the RT B than the drone.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

audreylita said:


> A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.


Such a great spy pic!!!


----------



## Chi town Chanel

audreylita said:


> A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.



Great spy pic!


----------



## roy40

Etain B30 (I think) with PHW at Philadelphia's 30 Street Station ... The Twillies, (Tohu Bohu?) however, did look a little off to me ...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

roy40 said:


> Etain B30 (I think) with PHW at Philadelphia's 30 Street Station ... The Twillies, (Tohu Bohu?) however, did look a little off to me ...
> 
> View attachment 2948834
> 
> View attachment 2948835



Great spy pics, *roy*. Know exactly where those pics were taken and have been there many times! Funny.


----------



## Dupsy

HGT said:


> Gold lizard?!




OMG!!! Love this!


----------



## Nolia

Spotted in Richmond Hill, Canada today at the Police Station.

Rose Jaipur? Birkin 30 GHW. Cute charm and Manolo flats!!

Hahahaha, me taking pics inside the police station trying not to look suspicious and creepy.


----------



## roy40

Nolia said:


> Spotted in Richmond Hill, Canada today at the Police Station.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Jaipur? Birkin 30 GHW. Cute charm and Manolo flats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, me taking pics inside the police station trying not to look suspicious and creepy.




You're a bonafide 007! [emoji41] This is such a perfect spy shot! Gorgeous.


----------



## MASEML

Nolia said:


> Spotted in Richmond Hill, Canada today at the Police Station.
> 
> Rose Jaipur? Birkin 30 GHW. Cute charm and Manolo flats!!
> 
> Hahahaha, me taking pics inside the police station trying not to look suspicious and creepy.



Good spy pic!!  Have to say that your police station looks very clean, nice, and new.


----------



## Nolia

roy40 said:


> You're a bonafide 007! [emoji41] This is such a perfect spy shot! Gorgeous.





MASEML said:


> Good spy pic!!  Have to say that your police station looks very clean, nice, and new.



LOL I felt like such a creeper. Yes York Region police stations are generally newer than the main city ones.


----------



## HerLuv

Nolia said:


> Spotted in Richmond Hill, Canada today at the Police Station.
> 
> Rose Jaipur? Birkin 30 GHW. Cute charm and Manolo flats!!
> 
> Hahahaha, me taking pics inside the police station trying not to look suspicious and creepy.



Nice spy pic Nolia.... not sure if it is rj...


----------



## Nolia

HerLuv said:


> Nice spy pic Nolia.... not sure if it is rj...



I'm not sure either, seems very "peach".


----------



## doves75

Nolia said:


> Spotted in Richmond Hill, Canada today at the Police Station.
> 
> 
> 
> Rose Jaipur? Birkin 30 GHW. Cute charm and Manolo flats!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha, me taking pics inside the police station trying not to look suspicious and creepy.




What a great spy pic!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

At McDonald's near the outlets. I love seeing men wearing H...


----------



## klynneann

It's a banner day at the outlets. Sorry I keep forgetting to take the picture landscape. Small, well used Lindy in a red color of some sort.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

One of my best and most exciting wildlife sightings, and managed to get a pic! This was from a while ago...like, last week of December a while ago haha. But just thought I'd post! It was in Barneys BH  
Think it was 35cm, and obv a croc/gator. Enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

b_lux_fashion said:


> One of my best and most exciting wildlife sightings, and managed to get a pic! This was from a while ago...like, last week of December a while ago haha. But just thought I'd post! It was in Barneys BH
> Think it was 35cm, and obv a croc/gator. Enjoy!



Beautiful!!!


----------



## rania1981

b_lux_fashion said:


> One of my best and most exciting wildlife sightings, and managed to get a pic! This was from a while ago...like, last week of December a while ago haha. But just thought I'd post! It was in Barneys BH
> Think it was 35cm, and obv a croc/gator. Enjoy!



Breathtaking pink croc!!! Thanks for the spy pic


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today strolling around the King of Prussia Mall:  a dark brown Bolide.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

audreylita said:


> A fabulous 35 cm rose tyrien birkin in Delray Marketplace. We were all watching a drone hovering overhead so I was able to drop my camera and get this shot.



Nice shot *audreylita* ! Maybe that would be the way to get someone distracted for our wildlife shots.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

b_lux_fashion said:


> One of my best and most exciting wildlife sightings, and managed to get a pic! This was from a while ago...like, last week of December a while ago haha. But just thought I'd post! It was in Barneys BH
> Think it was 35cm, and obv a croc/gator. Enjoy!



Oh my ! what a stunning croc. what color would that be ? Fuchsia ?


----------



## audreylita

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice shot *audreylita* ! Maybe that would be the way to get someone distracted for our wildlife shots.



LOL!!!  Hey, look up there at that drone, so I can take a picture of your bag!


----------



## sydgirl

Fuchsia sellier K32 in front of Hermes Sydney...was rushing so couldn't snag a pic...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

klynneann said:


> It's a banner day at the outlets. Sorry I keep forgetting to take the picture landscape. Small, well used Lindy in a red color of some sort.



Good shot *klynneann*. Funny to spot H near outlets !!


----------



## purselover888

audreylita said:


> LOL!!!  Hey, look up there at that drone, so I can take a picture of your bag!



  Thanks for the LOL, Dear!!


----------



## rosewang924

At Sprinkles in the Grove in L.A., spotted a brown croc birkin 35, I had my kids with me and couldn't take pics, my kids will think I'm crazy.  My daughter would be like, "Mommy, why are you taking a picture of some lady with a bag?"  

At Trader Joe's in L.A., orange GM evelyne.


----------



## klynneann

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good shot *klynneann*. Funny to spot H near outlets !!



I know lol. Well, more money for H...


----------



## Sammy Royal

klynneann said:


> I know lol. Well, more money for H...



That makes perfect sense!! 

Near Elbchaussee, Hamburg, Germany: A well worn Ostrich B in chocolat, PHW on a lady dressed nicely and down to earth walking a small dog of some mixed breed. Somehow a perfect picture!  Unfortunately couldn't take one for you...


----------



## asdfghjkl123

&#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


----------



## asdfghjkl123

In the subway


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Grocery shopping


----------



## Suncatcher

asdfghjkl123 said:


> &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;


 Great pics!  The toolbox with the mink pom pom is over the top!


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Is it just me, or are Hermes wildlife sightings so thrilling?! I get so excited when I see them and have to contain myself inside hahah


----------



## Miss Al

asdfghjkl123 said:


> &#128153;&#128153;&#128153;







asdfghjkl123 said:


> In the subway



Hermes is everywhere in Singapore.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

asdfghjkl123 said:


> Grocery shopping


This is a great shot.


----------



## WilliamLion

asdfghjkl123 said:


> In the subway



OMG I've been waiting for croc azap like forever!!!


----------



## asdfghjkl123

WilliamLion said:


> OMG I've been waiting for croc azap like forever!!!



Lets mug this guy! Hehe


----------



## asdfghjkl123

LOUKPEACH said:


> This is a great shot.



Thank you! ^^


----------



## asdfghjkl123

Miss Al said:


> Hermes is everywhere in Singapore.


----------



## modeling4LV

In the locker room. B 45 with long handles in blue jean Clemence and palladium hardware sitting pretty!!!!


----------



## HGT

modeling4LV said:


> View attachment 2961130
> 
> In the locker room. B 45 with long handles in blue jean Clemence and palladium hardware sitting pretty!!!!




Awwww Looks like a lost child to me.  Where is her mommy?


----------



## brandee1002

NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!


----------



## style101

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



Kind of hard to be sure from this photo, but it looks like Matte Brighton Blue to me.


----------



## all about bags

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



I believe it is Blue Tempete   Blue Brighton is a tad lighter...


----------



## doves75

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!




What a great spy pic!![emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.


----------



## brandee1002

style101 said:


> Kind of hard to be sure from this photo, but it looks like Matte Brighton Blue to me.











all about bags said:


> I believe it is Blue Tempete   Blue Brighton is a tad lighter...











doves75 said:


> What a great spy pic!![emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;.




Thank you !! Im usually the worst at sneaky pictures.&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## carlinha

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



this is incredible!!!  super stylish!!!!!!    thank you for sharing!


----------



## absolutanne

Spotted an etoupe or natural matte croc or alligator k32 with ghw in the Houston tunnels this week. Such a stunner!


----------



## jyyanks

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



Great spy pic! This bag is gorgeous!


----------



## chicinthecity777

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



Love her whole outfit! Very stylish lady!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



Gorgeous! Thanks, *brandee*!


----------



## Leah

brandee1002 said:


> NYC .!! Anyone know the name of this color croc ? So gorgeous!



Awesome photo!! So cute - even the guy in the car is checking out that stylish lady!


----------



## brandee1002

carlinha said:


> this is incredible!!!  super stylish!!!!!!    thank you for sharing!











jyyanks said:


> Great spy pic! This bag is gorgeous!











xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love her whole outfit! Very stylish lady!











VigeeLeBrun said:


> Gorgeous! Thanks, *brandee*!











Leah said:


> Awesome photo!! So cute - even the guy in the car is checking out that stylish lady!



Yes, she really had it going on head to toe! I saw her a block away luckily there was a no walk sign so I had time to take a few sneaky pics &#128527;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At NM Atlanta


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At NM Boca Raton FL last Thursday


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At Coral Gables Mall FL Thursday


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At Chanel boutique in Bal Harbour mall FL Thursday night


----------



## roy40

GREAT shots, LOUKPEACH.

The following GP was in Center City Philadelphia last week.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At NM Beverly Hills LA


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> GREAT shots, LOUKPEACH.
> 
> The following GP was in Center City Philadelphia last week.
> 
> View attachment 2967033


Haha thank you and you too!!!


----------



## H. for H.

LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM Atlanta





LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM Boca Raton FL last Thursday





LOUKPEACH said:


> At Coral Gables Mall FL Thursday





LOUKPEACH said:


> At Chanel boutique in Bal Harbour mall FL Thursday night





LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM Beverly Hills LA


Wow, so many sightings!  Great spy pics.


----------



## H. for H.

roy40 said:


> The following GP was in Center City Philadelphia last week.
> View attachment 2967033


Roy, nice close-up shot.  I can almost touch it.


----------



## Millicat

LOUKPEACH said:


> At Coral Gables Mall FL Thursday



Perfect casual chic. Also quite like her sandals


----------



## bagidiotic

LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM Atlanta











LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM Boca Raton FL last Thursday











LOUKPEACH said:


> At Coral Gables Mall FL Thursday











LOUKPEACH said:


> At Chanel boutique in Bal Harbour mall FL Thursday night



Fantastic spy pic 
You're so gd and professional 
Raining  h
Eyes so busy


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Spotted a classic Kelly at W resort in Bali &#128155;&#128155;


----------



## hayleybb

A senior woman with her togo birkin 30 in GT at market and a lady with plume in orange in the bank.


----------



## CookyMonster

H spottings during my sakura holiday here in Tokyo. There were many more sightings but didn't manage to capture. Japanese ladies tend to carry smaller sizes, their birkins facing inwards & they choose bags to compliment their clothes instead of flaunting. Very elegant.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CookyMonster said:


> H spottings during my sakura holiday here in Tokyo. There were many more sightings but didn't manage to capture. Japanese ladies tend to carry smaller sizes, their birkins facing inwards & they choose bags to compliment their clothes instead of flaunting. Very elegant.



Great spy pics, *CookyMonster* and that croc B is TDF!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

CookyMonster said:


> H spottings during my sakura holiday here in Tokyo. There were many more sightings but didn't manage to capture. Japanese ladies tend to carry smaller sizes, their birkins facing inwards & they choose bags to compliment their clothes instead of flaunting. Very elegant.


Great spy pics!


----------



## ForeverInPink

CookyMonster said:


> H spottings during my sakura holiday here in Tokyo. There were many more sightings but didn't manage to capture. Japanese ladies tend to carry smaller sizes, their birkins facing inwards & they choose bags to compliment their clothes instead of flaunting. Very elegant.




Great pics, each and every one!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CookyMonster said:


> H spottings during my sakura holiday here in Tokyo. There were many more sightings but didn't manage to capture. Japanese ladies tend to carry smaller sizes, their birkins facing inwards & they choose bags to compliment their clothes instead of flaunting. Very elegant.




Great shots.  The women are very coordinated in Japan. They are always so neat and tidy.  That croc B is gorgeous&#65281;


----------



## TIME FOR ME

CookyMonster said:


> H spottings during my sakura holiday here in Tokyo. There were many more sightings but didn't manage to capture. Japanese ladies tend to carry smaller sizes, their birkins facing inwards & they choose bags to compliment their clothes instead of flaunting. Very elegant.




Oh.... I definitely need a croc Birkin after seeing this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] x


----------



## calicocat

A black K28 PHW and crevette or orange (?) K32 GHW in FSH bag section in the afternoon. There were also B35 Gris T & Etoupe (both PHW) but didn't have chance to sneak any pics.. 

There's also a rubis Jypsi & a 45-50 HAC (possibly blue jean/Mykonos) PHW @ Sèvres.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

calicocat said:


> A black K28 PHW and crevette or orange (?) K32 GHW in FSH bag section in the afternoon. There were also B35 Gris T & Etoupe (both PHW) but didn't have chance to sneak any pics..
> 
> There's also a rubis Jypsi & a 45-50 HAC (possibly blue jean/Mykonos) PHW @ Sèvres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973666
> View attachment 2973667


great shot!


----------



## doves75

calicocat said:


> A black K28 PHW and crevette or orange (?) K32 GHW in FSH bag section in the afternoon. There were also B35 Gris T & Etoupe (both PHW) but didn't have chance to sneak any pics..
> 
> There's also a rubis Jypsi & a 45-50 HAC (possibly blue jean/Mykonos) PHW @ Sèvres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973666
> View attachment 2973667




Wow!! I think FSH would the main source of spy pics....great spy pic calicocat ... thanks for posting. )


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

calicocat said:


> A black K28 PHW and crevette or orange (?) K32 GHW in FSH bag section in the afternoon. There were also B35 Gris T & Etoupe (both PHW) but didn't have chance to sneak any pics..
> 
> There's also a rubis Jypsi & a 45-50 HAC (possibly blue jean/Mykonos) PHW @ Sèvres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973666
> View attachment 2973667




Ahhh, the motherlode ~ a great source of inspiration!!! Thanks for the spy pics, *calicocat*.


----------



## calicocat

Thank you LOUKPEACH, doves75 & Vigee! I should've utilized Hermes' free wifi service to post those but didn't - was too distracted by the leather books lol. 

More sightings: can't make out whether it's an Arlequin or a tri-color - 35cm B GHW in Le Bon Marche, and a well-loved 35K GHW (looks like courchevel) in a rue du Cherche-Midi vintage clothing store.


----------



## periogirl28

Etain 34 Lindy at the Virgin Atlantic Clubhouse JFK


----------



## greentea3128

spotted constance bag when i was on vacation in taipei, taiwan.
my first spy pic attampt.. LOL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

greentea3128 said:


> spotted constance bag when i was on vacation in taipei, taiwan.
> my first spy pic attampt.. LOL
> 
> View attachment 2974954



Great job, *greentea*! That color constance is gorgy!!!


----------



## antheakuma

Lindy in black.


----------



## antheakuma

White B... 35?


----------



## doves75

greentea3128 said:


> spotted constance bag when i was on vacation in taipei, taiwan.
> my first spy pic attampt.. LOL
> 
> View attachment 2974954




This is a great pic for a 1st spy pic. I hope you'll post more. 



antheakuma said:


> White B... 35?




What a great spy pic....thanks for sharing )


----------



## doves75

Usually I tried not to go to the mall on the weekend...but look what I saw while window shopping. 





I think it's B 35 in GT or Argile...who knows..it looks nice!! ) 

Sorry if the pics are big.


----------



## antheakuma

Lindy 26


----------



## teroga

Saw a beautiful B30 etain in Crown Casino (Melbourne,  Aus) today.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Usually I tried not to go to the mall on the weekend...but look what I saw while window shopping.
> 
> View attachment 2975443
> View attachment 2975444
> 
> 
> I think it's B 35 in GT or Argile...who knows..it looks nice!! )
> 
> Sorry if the pics are big.



Great spy pics, *doves* ~ AMAZING B!!! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great spy pics, *doves* ~ AMAZING B!!! Thanks for the pics.




You're very welcome Vigee ... I had fun taking the spy pics )



antheakuma said:


> Lindy 26




You're on a roll antheakuma.


----------



## brandee1002

Another croc


----------



## roy40

brandee1002 said:


> another croc




wowwwwwwwww


----------



## chkpfbeliever

antheakuma said:


> White B... 35?



Great pic !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

calicocat said:


> A black K28 PHW and crevette or orange (?) K32 GHW in FSH bag section in the afternoon. There were also B35 Gris T & Etoupe (both PHW) but didn't have chance to sneak any pics..
> 
> There's also a rubis Jypsi & a 45-50 HAC (possibly blue jean/Mykonos) PHW @ Sèvres.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973666
> View attachment 2973667



Great sightings in the homeland of H !!


----------



## luckylove

brandee1002 said:


> another croc



amazing!


----------



## Leah

brandee1002 said:


> Another croc



Awesome photo!!

 And so nice to see the lovely and very kind Nia behind the craftsperson counter


----------



## perfectionbaby

At  my dr office


----------



## brandee1002

roy40 said:


> wowwwwwwwww



Thank you 







Leah said:


> Awesome photo!!
> 
> And so nice to see the lovely and very kind Nia behind the craftsperson counter




Thank you, my new phone is perfect for sneaky bag photos ! Nia is great


----------



## Leah

brandee1002 said:


> Thank you, my new phone is perfect for sneaky bag photos ! Nia is great




LOL - good phone!

I assume since Nia is writing out what looks like a spa condition report/receipt, the customer with the lovely croc bag was dropping off that beauty? 

Have you met Marie - the young beautiful new Madison crafts lady who has taken over from Claude? She was my color miracle worker at H Paris - the sweetest crafts lady EVER. She is wonderful


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> Another croc



Wowza!!!


----------



## brandee1002

Leah said:


> LOL - good phone!
> 
> I assume since Nia is writing out what looks like a spa condition report/receipt, the customer with the lovely croc bag was dropping off that beauty?
> 
> Have you met Marie - the young beautiful new Madison crafts lady who has taken over from Claude? She was my color miracle worker at H Paris - the sweetest crafts lady EVER. She is wonderful



Yes, that baby croc was heading in for a cleaning . Stunning bag . 

I have not met Marie yet . I have heard that she is outstanding. Thank you for the reassurance!  

I did see Claude last week. He stopped in to say hi. What a sweetheart he is .


----------



## lulalula

brandee1002 said:


> another croc



o!m!g!


----------



## chicinthecity777

brandee1002 said:


> Another croc



That K is a knock-out! Is it Blue Izmir?


----------



## GNIPPOHS

brandee1002 said:


> Another croc


----------



## periogirl28

perfectionbaby said:


> At  my dr office



Oh dear those Twillies are falling off. I have an irresistible itch to retie them for the owner! Lovely bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

xiangxiang0731 said:


> That K is a knock-out! Is *it Blue Izmir?*



Looks like it, *xiangxiang*. Simply stunning!


----------



## marbella8

Leah said:


> LOL - good phone!
> 
> I assume since Nia is writing out what looks like a spa condition report/receipt, the customer with the lovely croc bag was dropping off that beauty?
> 
> Have you met Marie - the young beautiful new Madison crafts lady who has taken over from Claude? She was my color miracle worker at H Paris - the sweetest crafts lady EVER. She is wonderful



Leah- is she the same Marie who was at H Beverly Hills? If so, I am so sad she is no longer there. She is so lovely, nice, and beautiful!


----------



## doves75

marbella8 said:


> Leah- is she the same Marie who was at H Beverly Hills? If so, I am so sad she is no longer there. She is so lovely, nice, and beautiful!




I was about to ask the same question marbella8. I agree she is very nice and very knowledgeable. One time we were talking more than half an hour about stitchings and leather care. Oh yes ...she's so pretty [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## antheakuma

doves75 said:


> You're very welcome Vigee ... I had fun taking the spy pics )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on a roll antheakuma.


Lol yeah, the 0.7 sec quick camera launch on the Samsung Galaxy S6 edge makes it so much easier to snap spy pics! I'm also having fun!


----------



## Daisu

doves75 said:


> I was about to ask the same question marbella8. I agree she is very nice and very knowledgeable. One time we were talking more than half an hour about stitchings and leather care. Oh yes ...she's so pretty [emoji4][emoji4]




+2 

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Leah

marbella8 said:


> Leah- is she the same Marie who was at H Beverly Hills? If so, I am so sad she is no longer there. She is so lovely, nice, and beautiful!



Marbella8, the name must be a coincidence 

Marie L. is the wonderful new craftslady at NY Madison who has taken over from Claude. She was assigned to Madison (late last year) from Hermes Paris, and will be based in New York for a few years. She came from the famed Hermes craftsperson/artisan workshop in Lyon, where they train all the Hermes craftspersons for several years. She has done some incredible work on my H bags from her spa years at Paris so NY is lucky to have her! 

Another coincidence that both Maries are lovely too! (I have yet to meet the Marie from BH.)


----------



## marbella8

Leah said:


> Marbella8, the name must be a coincidence
> 
> Marie L. is the wonderful new craftslady at NY Madison who has taken over from Claude. She was assigned to Madison (late last year) from Hermes Paris, and will be based in New York for a few years. She came from the famed Hermes craftsperson/artisan workshop in Lyon, where they train all the Hermes craftspersons for several years. She has done some incredible work on my H bags from her spa years at Paris so NY is lucky to have her!
> 
> Another coincidence that both Maries are lovely too! (I have yet to meet the Marie from BH.)



Thanks for getting back to me, I was so sad thinking she was gone. Seriously though, what a coincidence, she is definitely French as well, and so nice.


----------



## seton

K32 - walking the dog
Picotin
B30 - shopping


----------



## At888

Nice shots!!!


----------



## Hermesforlife

35 gold Togo I think, ghw at united airlines in Newark...


----------



## antheakuma

Lindy 34


----------



## Perfect Day

brandee1002 said:


> Another croc



Blown away! &#128153;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antheakuma said:


> Lindy 34


Nice


----------



## Miss Al

I have been out and about Orchard Road for the past few days and lost count of the number of birkin 25s... almost every lady carrying a b was in b size 25. Woah... I am so tempted to get this size.


----------



## rosewang924

NM Topanga, black B40(??), it looked pretty big


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> NM Topanga, black B40(??), it looked pretty big
> 
> View attachment 2988062



Maybe it is a 40cm.  Good shot.  You hit yourself behind the shoe rack ?


----------



## rosewang924

Haha, I was pretending to be taking picture of the sneakers.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Maybe it is a 40cm.  Good shot.  You hit yourself behind the shoe rack ?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

rosewang924 said:


> Haha, I was pretending to be taking picture of the sneakers.



That is very clever !! I'm usually very slow and by the time I take my phone out and hit the camera icon, the owner and bag are usually gone !!


----------



## dhfwu

Very few people in my city carry H bags, but in the past 2-3 months, I've seen three black Bs and one gold B, all in Togo.  However, while waiting in line to get lunch today, a woman walked by with a black ostrich B!  I gasped and wished I had not left my phone in the office...

Part of me hopes that the increased H sightings means that H is diverting more inventory to my town.  That would be lovely.


----------



## ayc

rosewang924 said:


> NM Topanga, black B40(??), it looked pretty big
> 
> View attachment 2988062



may be wrong...can it be the new sellier B?!


----------



## rosewang924

Yes, I know what you mean.  I just happen to be using my phone and the lady was waiting for the salesperson to bring out her shoes.  And I was in the right position to be able to take a pic without being too obvious.

A lot of times, I am not fast enough to take a pic or not in the best position to take a pic.



chkpfbeliever said:


> That is very clever !! I'm usually very slow and by the time I take my phone out and hit the camera icon, the owner and bag are usually gone !!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rosewang924 said:


> Yes, I know what you mean.  I just happen to be using my phone and the lady was waiting for the salesperson to bring out her shoes.  And I was in the right position to be able to take a pic without being too obvious.
> 
> *A lot of times, I am not fast enough to take a pic or not in the best position to take a pic*.



THIS, +1000. Can't seem to whip out my iPhone fast enough for a good shot!!!

Great spy pic, *rose*!


----------



## hayleybb

Etoupe Lindy 26 was carried by a young lady. It looks pretty on her.


----------



## MapleLuxe

London hermes- me being offered my choice of Blue Atoll while a lady with a brown 32kelly birdie was offered a small light pink kelly birdie!! I tried to snap but ended up with a photo of my nostrills as the camera was wrong way round!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

MapleLuxe said:


> London hermes- me being offered my choice of Blue Atoll while a lady with a brown 32kelly birdie was offered a small light pink kelly birdie!! *I tried to snap but ended up with a photo of my nostrills as the camera was wrong way round!!*



ROFLing, *MapleLuxe*!!! Hope that you brought home a Blue Atoll ~ it is one of my favorite colors. Love those H blues!


----------



## scholastican

MapleLuxe said:


> London hermes- me being offered my choice of Blue Atoll while a lady with a brown 32kelly birdie was offered a small light pink kelly birdie!! I tried to snap but ended up with a photo of my nostrills as the camera was wrong way round!!


:giggles:


----------



## scholastican

Spotted a beautiful blue B with its elegant mommy at Fauchon. This was end of March, as DH and I celebrated my being offered my dream bag at FSH [emoji7]

LOL, please pardon my up close shot of DH's ear as I tried to take a stealth shot of the H!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

scholastican said:


> View attachment 2989555
> 
> 
> Spotted a beautiful blue B with its elegant mommy at Fauchon. This was end of March, as DH and I celebrated my being offered my dream bag at FSH [emoji7]
> 
> LOL, please pardon my up close shot of DH's ear as I tried to take a stealth shot of the H!



That B looks so big !! Great shot !!


----------



## scholastican

chkpfbeliever said:


> That B looks so big !! Great shot !!


Thank you,*chkpfbeliever*! It was so gorgeous! My eyes felt they literally popped out and rolled on the floor towards the B. I wanted to chase them down, scoop 'em up, and jump right into that wide open B


----------



## MASEML

scholastican said:


> View attachment 2989555
> 
> 
> Spotted a beautiful blue B with its elegant mommy at Fauchon. This was end of March, as DH and I celebrated my being offered my dream bag at FSH [emoji7]
> 
> LOL, please pardon my up close shot of DH's ear as I tried to take a stealth shot of the H!



Beautiful spy pic!


----------



## scholastican

MASEML said:


> Beautiful spy pic!


Thank you, *MASEML*. The beautiful subjects caught my attention for sure.


----------



## MapleLuxe

VigeeLeBrun said:


> ROFLing, *MapleLuxe*!!! Hope that you brought home a Blue Atoll ~ it is one of my favorite colors. Love those H blues!




I did indeed!!!  


Todah just saw a light blue croc lindy.. First time ever in real life!! Gorgeous!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

scholastican said:


> View attachment 2989555
> 
> 
> Spotted a beautiful blue B with its elegant mommy at Fauchon. This was end of March, as DH and I celebrated my being offered my dream bag at FSH [emoji7]
> 
> LOL, please pardon my up close shot of DH's ear as I tried to take a stealth shot of the H!



Lovely spy pic of a beautiful B, *scholastican*. Your DH's ear is cute! Isn't that a large Lanvin shopping bag next to her, too?


----------



## ms piggy

Goyard, Rue St Honore. In a sea of ubiquitous B/K, it's lovely to see the TB in use. The lady also has on the Monsieur et Madame II shawl. A Kelly 40 was in the boutique at the same time as well.


----------



## thyme

ms piggy said:


> Goyard, Rue St Honore. In a sea of ubiquitous B/K, it's lovely to see the TB in use. The lady also has on the Monsieur et Madame II shawl. A Kelly 40 was in the boutique at the same time as well.



very elegant lady indeed..love the way she wore the shawl!


----------



## Mindi B

^^^Ah, that petrol blue/teal shade is my favorite color.  I'll take her entire outfit, right down to those great suede (?) block-heeled shoes.  
Really wonderful pics, everyone!


----------



## QuelleFromage

ms piggy said:


> Goyard, Rue St Honore. In a sea of ubiquitous B/K, it's lovely to see the TB in use. The lady also has on the Monsieur et Madame II shawl. A Kelly 40 was in the boutique at the same time as well.


Oooh, I love that Toolbox....


----------



## Yoshi1296

Saw a Himalayan Crocodile Birkin on Madison Avenue in NYC but I couldn't grab a pic she was way too fast!


----------



## marbella8

Yes, the blazer with the gold buttons, the shoes, she is so effortlessly elegant!


----------



## dhfwu

Yesterday, a woman at the mall was carrying a beautiful purple Lindy.  I've never seen a Lindy IRL before - it seems like a great casual bag, and now I want one...


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ms piggy said:


> Goyard, Rue St Honore. In a sea of ubiquitous B/K, it's lovely to see the TB in use. The lady also has on the Monsieur et Madame II shawl. A Kelly 40 was in the boutique at the same time as well.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Saw a Himalayan Crocodile Birkin on Madison Avenue in NYC but I couldn't grab a pic she was way too fast!



Great spy pic, *ms piggy* ~ coveting those blue suede heels. She looks fabulous, thanks!!

*Yoshi*, a himalayan in the wild? That's exciting!!!


----------



## scholastican

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely spy pic of a beautiful B, *scholastican*. Your DH's ear is cute! Isn't that a large Lanvin shopping bag next to her, too?


Thank you, *Vigee*! Too hard to focus on anything but the beautiful B, and just had to seize the moment while I could :greengrin: You've a keen eye, I could not make out what she was stashing in the shopping bag!


----------



## scholastican

ms piggy said:


> Goyard, Rue St Honore. In a sea of ubiquitous B/K, it's lovely to see the TB in use. The lady also has on the Monsieur et Madame II shawl. A Kelly 40 was in the boutique at the same time as well.



The entire look is so elegant, casual chic. I love it, thank you for sharing this pic!


----------



## scholastican

Mindi B said:


> ^^^Ah, that petrol blue/teal shade is my favorite color.  I'll take her entire outfit, right down to those great suede (?) block-heeled shoes.
> Really wonderful pics, everyone!


I agree, she is so well-put together. Loving those Ferragamo bow shoes, le sigh...


----------



## antheakuma

Delete


----------



## antheakuma

@ Narita Airport, Tokyo. 

Saw this 34 lindy before I boarded the plane, then again when boarding, then again after landing, then again at the arrival hall. lol

Lindy is really a great bag to travel with. &#128077;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antheakuma said:


> @ Narita Airport, Tokyo.
> 
> Saw this 34 lindy before I boarded the plane, then again when boarding, then again after landing, then again at the arrival hall. lol
> 
> Lindy is really a great bag to travel with. &#128077;


yes and it is so hot right now in Asia


----------



## OneMoreDay

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I have been absent I r a while a there haven't been as many H sightings in HK than in Singapore!! But today at Pacific Place I spotted these two beauties, plus a So Black Birkin (shame I only saw it for a split second and was too late to snap a pic but I saw these two though with pics!
> 
> Also spotted a mini Constance and a barrage of Lindys! And also spotted a 25cm Kelly with a few Anya Hindmarch stickers on it at the Admiralty MTR station!
> 
> View attachment 2879677
> View attachment 2879678




Anyone know what colour, size and leather the second Kelly is?


----------



## QuelleFromage

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know what colour, size and leather the second Kelly is?


Well, it's sellier and either a 28 or 32 but in that light with that resin it could be any color from Gris T to Etoupe. I'm going to hazard a guess that it is chèvre given the structure. That's all I got.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

OneMoreDay said:


> Anyone know what colour, size and leather the second Kelly is?





QuelleFromage said:


> Well, it's sellier and either a 28 or 32 but in that light with that resin it could be any color from Gris T to Etoupe. I'm going to hazard a guess that it is chèvre given the structure. That's all I got.



I think this might help.. It is definitely not Etoupe as it was a light grey color. I think it is leaning towards Gris T. It was definitely a 32 as it was a lot larger than a 28 from the brief time that I saw it whilst passing. 

I only saw it for about 5 seconds and when I snapped the pic, she was already gone, so i couldn't take a good angle of it.. Blast these spy pics


----------



## OneMoreDay

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I think this might help.. It is definitely not Etoupe as it was a light grey color. I think it is leaning towards Gris T. It was definitely a 32 as it was a lot larger than a 28 from the brief time that I saw it whilst passing.
> 
> I only saw it for about 5 seconds and when I snapped the pic, she was already gone, so i couldn't take a good angle of it.. Blast these spy pics



Thanks! But I guess that's part of the fun with wildlife H pics. I love her look. And the gold hardware just makes the bag sing!


----------



## seton

chevre bearn
eve


----------



## brandee1002

Black shinny croc 35


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

brandee1002 said:


> Black shinny croc 35




Heart be still, that is so gorgeous! Thanks for sharing the spy pic, brandee!


----------



## Leah

brandee1002 said:


> Black shinny croc 35



Gorgeous croc!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

brandee1002 said:


> Black shinny croc 35


He's so FANCY


----------



## hayleybb

Spotted a Lindy 30 bleu hydra?? & a B35 taupe??


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hayleybb said:


> Spotted a Lindy 30 bleu hydra?? & a B35 taupe??
> View attachment 2996686
> 
> View attachment 2996687


Nice shots


----------



## sydgirl

Etoupe Lindy at a Sydney bar &#127865;&#128092;


----------



## Possum

A lovely Etain B40 at Queenstown International Airport .. Made me wish I'd taken my Etain B35 on my travels [emoji4]


----------



## hayleybb

[emoji7] Kelly 15 sellier epsom ghw black, B25 togo ghw etoupe? picotin 22 tc rosy?, [emoji7] B30 ostrich ghw rose tyrien? and oran sandels


----------



## LOUKPEACH

hayleybb said:


> [emoji7] Kelly 15 sellier epsom ghw black, B25 togo ghw etoupe? picotin 22 tc rosy?, [emoji7] B30 ostrich ghw rose tyrien? and oran sandels
> 
> View attachment 2998519
> 
> View attachment 2998520
> 
> View attachment 2998521
> 
> View attachment 2998522


Thank you for sharing great spy pics!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Last Sunday in NY


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hayleybb said:


> [emoji7] Kelly 15 sellier epsom ghw black, B25 togo ghw etoupe? picotin 22 tc rosy?, [emoji7] B30 ostrich ghw rose tyrien? and oran sandels
> 
> View attachment 2998519
> 
> View attachment 2998520
> 
> View attachment 2998521
> 
> View attachment 2998522



Great photos.  Looks like a mall that I know in Hong Kong.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LOUKPEACH said:


> Last Sunday in NY



Great spy shots. So many seen in Manhattan.


----------



## hayleybb

LOUKPEACH said:


> Last Sunday in NY



Cool! Thank you for sharing the pics, Loukpeach &#128522;


----------



## Leah

Spotted a beautiful Rose Scheherazade croc birkin at the Ex Nihilo perfume store in Paris. Not the best pic sorry, had to zoom in with my iphone.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> Spotted a beautiful Rose Scheherazade croc birkin at the Ex Nihilo perfume store in Paris. Not the best pic sorry, had to zoom in with my iphone.



Heart be still, that is gorgy! Thanks for the pic, *Leah*.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Leah said:


> Spotted a beautiful Rose Scheherazade croc birkin at the Ex Nihilo perfume store in Paris. Not the best pic sorry, had to zoom in with my iphone.



Thanks *Leah* !! Haven't seen Rose Scheherazade in a long time.  I recall we used to have lots of reveal of CDCs and Constance wallets in exotic a couple of years ago.


----------



## Julide

Leah said:


> Spotted a beautiful Rose Scheherazade croc birkin at the Ex Nihilo perfume store in Paris. Not the best pic sorry, had to zoom in with my iphone.



Love Ex Nihilo perfumes! A great place to spot H and goyard!!


----------



## rainneday

Yesterday, I had what I thought might be a sighting :giggles:  I frequently see Birkins up here in NorCal, but the one that I saw yesterday...I couldn't quite place what color it was. My family was walking  by this lady who was carrying it, and I heard her say to the man who was with her "10 thousand to 100 thousand..." he then asked her something along the lines of, "Well, then how do you have one?"...and she said "Korea, hahahaha...when people say Oooohhh...hahaha..." Essentially it was a fake. She continued to tell him that people would compliment her on her fake bag. :lolots: It was my first time seeing a certified fake in public. It probably happens frequently, from a few feet away telling authentic from fake can be tricky.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rainneday said:


> Yesterday, I had what I thought might be a sighting :giggles:  I frequently see Birkins up here in NorCal, but the one that I saw yesterday...I couldn't quite place what color it was. My family was walking  by this lady who was carrying it, and I heard her say to the man who was with her "10 thousand to 100 thousand..." he then asked her something along the lines of, "Well, then how do you have one?"...and she said "Korea, hahahaha...when people say Oooohhh...hahaha..." Essentially it was a fake. She continued to tell him that people would compliment her on her fake bag. :lolots: It was my first time seeing a certified fake in public. It probably happens frequently, from a few feet away telling authentic from fake can be tricky.


At least she's being honest as agreed it is nowadays so challenging to differentiate the fake H bag


----------



## rainneday

LOUKPEACH said:


> At least she's being honest as agreed it is nowadays so challenging to differentiate the fake H bag



Yes, true. I am guessing the man was her husband because he seemed genuinely amused and perplexed at how she got her 10k-100k bag and why anyone would comment on it.


----------



## H. for H.

Evelyn @ Whole Foods


----------



## Leah

Julide said:


> Love Ex Nihilo perfumes! A great place to spot H and goyard!!





VigeeLeBrun said:


> Heart be still, that is gorgy! Thanks for the pic, *Leah*.





chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks *Leah* !! Haven't seen Rose Scheherazade in a long time.  I recall we used to have lots of reveal of CDCs and Constance wallets in exotic a couple of years ago.



*Vigee and chkpfbeliever*, gorgeous bag indeed and quite rare to see these days - the last two croc birkin RS's I spotted in two different countries, I posted on this wildlife thread. 

*Julide *- Love their perfumes as well, as does my little daughter, whose favorite is fleur narcotique - "You smell yummy Mummy, I think I want to kiss you one hundred times."


----------



## hayleybb

Kelly 40 amethyst crocodile nilo lisse shiny phw? And H bracelet


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today at uni I saw 3 H's! 

#1 A Black 35 Togo Birkin PHW carried by this chic blonde girl with a chic lace white top, skinny black leather pants, and a camel trench coat with black ballet flats (I think they were Ferragamo, not sure). 

#2 Handing in my assignment and getting my time stamp stamped on my sheet before handing in my essay, saw this Chinese girl who was carry a (I am certain) Bleu Electrique Kelly 28 with GHW it was definitely not Clemence or Togo as it was a smooth leather... She walked off (more like ran off) after submitting her assignment so i couldn't ask her... However she had the gaping wide open Kelly Look and I saw how she arranged her stuff... She had an iPad Mini at the back near the back pocket, and then she had a LV mini pochette inside and a medium sized Chanel wallet inside... with her pencil case and a minuscule notebook as well.. Her phone was in one of the front pockets and she had her knotted earphones in the other... If I was a bad person I could have easily taken everything inside her bag, but alas I am a good person and didn't do that! 

#3 Main Cafe (uni cafeteria) and saw an Asian guy carrying a Herbag (the old ones) as it had creamy canvas with the vachetta leather top.. Took a double take, but I saw that he was wearing a Givenchy jumper with tight as tight pants... 

I swear to God that the uni I go to is not that affluent...


----------



## Suncatcher

Leah said:


> *Vigee and chkpfbeliever*, gorgeous bag indeed and quite rare to see these days - the last two croc birkin RS's I spotted in two different countries, I posted on this wildlife thread.
> 
> 
> 
> *Julide *- Love their perfumes as well, as does my little daughter, whose favorite is fleur narcotique - "You smell yummy Mummy, I think I want to kiss you one hundred times."




A great unicorn catch Leah but your daughter's comment is oh so precious and melts my heart!  (I have not figured out how attach emoticons in PF as now would be the time to!)


----------



## Birdonce

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today at uni I saw 3 H's!
> 
> #1 A Black 35 Togo Birkin PHW carried by this chic blonde girl with a chic lace white top, skinny black leather pants, and a camel trench coat with black ballet flats (I think they were Ferragamo, not sure).
> 
> #2 Handing in my assignment and getting my time stamp stamped on my sheet before handing in my essay, saw this Chinese girl who was carry a (I am certain) Bleu Electrique Kelly 28 with GHW it was definitely not Clemence or Togo as it was a smooth leather... She walked off (more like ran off) after submitting her assignment so i couldn't ask her... However she had the gaping wide open Kelly Look and I saw how she arranged her stuff... She had an iPad Mini at the back near the back pocket, and then she had a LV mini pochette inside and a medium sized Chanel wallet inside... with her pencil case and a minuscule notebook as well.. Her phone was in one of the front pockets and she had her knotted earphones in the other... If I was a bad person I could have easily taken everything inside her bag, but alas I am a good person and didn't do that!
> 
> #3 Main Cafe (uni cafeteria) and saw an Asian guy carrying a Herbag (the old ones) as it had creamy canvas with the vachetta leather top.. Took a double take, but I saw that he was wearing a Givenchy jumper with tight as tight pants...
> 
> I swear to God that the uni I go to is not that affluent...



Lol, love your descriptions. Better than pictures


----------



## Julide

Leah said:


> *Vigee and chkpfbeliever*, gorgeous bag indeed and quite rare to see these days - the last two croc birkin RS's I spotted in two different countries, I posted on this wildlife thread.
> 
> *Julide *- Love their perfumes as well, as does my little daughter, whose favorite is fleur narcotique - "You smell yummy Mummy, I think I want to kiss you one hundred times."



I agree with your DD fleur is very nice! What an adorable way to say she likes it!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Leah said:


> *Vigee and chkpfbeliever*, gorgeous bag indeed and quite rare to see these days - the last two croc birkin RS's I spotted in two different countries, I posted on this wildlife thread.
> 
> *Julide *- Love their perfumes as well, as does my little daughter, whose favorite is fleur narcotique - *"You smell yummy Mummy, I think I want to kiss you one hundred times." *



THIS. One of the sweetest posts that I have read on tPF, *Leah*.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

H. for H. said:


> Evelyn @ Whole Foods


Nice shot


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today at uni I saw 3 H's!
> 
> #1 A Black 35 Togo Birkin PHW carried by this chic blonde girl with a chic lace white top, skinny black leather pants, and a camel trench coat with black ballet flats (I think they were Ferragamo, not sure).
> 
> #2 Handing in my assignment and getting my time stamp stamped on my sheet before handing in my essay, saw this Chinese girl who was carry a (I am certain) Bleu Electrique Kelly 28 with GHW it was definitely not Clemence or Togo as it was a smooth leather... She walked off (more like ran off) after submitting her assignment so i couldn't ask her... However she had the gaping wide open Kelly Look and I saw how she arranged her stuff... She had an iPad Mini at the back near the back pocket, and then she had a LV mini pochette inside and a medium sized Chanel wallet inside... with her pencil case and a minuscule notebook as well.. Her phone was in one of the front pockets and she had her knotted earphones in the other... If I was a bad person I could have easily taken everything inside her bag, but alas I am a good person and didn't do that!
> 
> #3 Main Cafe (uni cafeteria) and saw an Asian guy carrying a Herbag (the old ones) as it had creamy canvas with the vachetta leather top.. Took a double take, but I saw that he was wearing a Givenchy jumper with tight as tight pants...
> 
> I swear to God that the uni I go to is not that affluent...



Bs & Ks at the uni ?  Lucky kids.  Geesh, I've to wait until I'm in the 30s to get the first K.   

Love your descriptions and I can visualize your classmate's K !!


----------



## chessmont

chkpfbeliever said:


> Bs & Ks at the uni ?  Lucky kids.  Geesh, I've to wait until I'm in the 30s to get the first K.
> 
> Love your descriptions and I can visualize your classmate's K !!



Heck I was over 50 when I got my first B.  Now I am almost 60 and only have 2 B (and some CDCs)  Lucky kids!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

chkpfbeliever said:


> Bs & Ks at the uni ?  Lucky kids.  Geesh, I've to wait until I'm in the 30s to get the first K.
> 
> Love your descriptions and I can visualize your classmate's K !!






chessmont said:


> Heck I was over 50 when I got my first B.  Now I am almost 60 and only have 2 B (and some CDCs)  Lucky kids!



I know right!!! Its kind of shocking to see people rocking $10K+ bags to uni and using them casually where on the other end of the spectrum, I remember offering to help a guy pay his lunch because he used all of his money that he had on him to print out his assignment! (he was really hungry and was discreetly sobbing when I spotted him and asked what's wrong - I ended up making a new friend that day). 

On one hand the fashionista inside of me is envious of them rocking them, but then on the other hand, when I finally get my hands on a B or K or whatever that comes my way, I know that I have worked really hard for them and that I would admire them even if I am too old to rock that particular look.

Also this is not my first H sighting at uni as well... I know that there is another girl who has a Gris T B35 and there is a guy who rocks a sterling silver CDC as well... and there is a lecturer who I spied using a really beat up Bearn wallet as well.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Birdonce said:


> Lol, love your descriptions. Better than pictures



Thank you!! I guess wearing blue mirrored sunnies gives you the advantage at openly staring at people and that gives me enough time to do a quick mental analysis on people and what they wear and how they look... fyi the chic blonde girl - yeah very very very pretty - classy hot, not the tacky ones with lip fillers and butt implants and boob jobs look


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> I know right!!! Its kind of shocking to see people rocking $10K+ bags to uni and using them casually where on the other end of the spectrum, I remember offering to help a guy pay his lunch because he used all of his money that he had on him to print out his assignment! (he was really hungry and was discreetly sobbing when I spotted him and asked what's wrong - I ended up making a new friend that day).
> 
> On one hand the fashionista inside of me is envious of them rocking them, but then on the other hand, when I finally get my hands on a B or K or whatever that comes my way, I know that I have worked really hard for them and that I would admire them even if I am too old to rock that particular look.
> 
> Also this is not my first H sighting at uni as well... I know that there is another girl who has a Gris T B35 and there is a guy who rocks a sterling silver CDC as well... and there is a lecturer who I spied using a really beat up Bearn wallet as well.



That is so kind of you to buy the guy's lunch.  Throwing a big hug to you over the monitor.  I don't have a problem with younger people rocking brand name bags.  Some of them may have saved up for one big item or they are born with silver spoons. Can't envy or get jealous but I hope that people are more aware of their surroundings and where they rocking them.  The uni is a place to get their education and like you said, there are many people on the other spectrum.  Not all my friends are into designer items so I'm sensitive when we are together.  I want the gatherings to be focused on friendships and having a good time without thinking about what we've on.

You're truly grounded for someone that has the means to enjoy nice things in life.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today in New York City:
In the Palm Court Restaurant at the Plaza Hotel:  a 35 black Birkin, GHW & a black Jypsiere.
In Saks: a Rouge H Jypsiere
At Bergdorf':  a gold Bolide
In Penn Station: a red Garden Party


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Today on Madison and 57th. Im shocked I even caught her I had to whip out my phone so fast!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Today on Madison and 57th. Im shocked I even caught her I had to whip out my phone so fast!


A croc B?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Today on Madison and 57th. Im shocked I even caught her I had to whip out my phone so fast!



Great on the go spy pic, *LVobsessedNYC*, thanks!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is so kind of you to buy the guy's lunch.  Throwing a big hug to you over the monitor.  I don't have a problem with younger people rocking brand name bags.  Some of them may have saved up for one big item or they are born with silver spoons. Can't envy or get jealous but I hope that people are more aware of their surroundings and where they rocking them.  The uni is a place to get their education and like you said, there are many people on the other spectrum.  Not all my friends are into designer items so I'm sensitive when we are together.  I want the gatherings to be focused on friendships and having a good time without thinking about what we've on.
> 
> You're truly grounded for someone that has the means to enjoy nice things in life.



Aww thank you for the compliment! (Throwing a hug right back at you!).


----------



## seton

BJ and grisT


----------



## rosewang924

Red Evelyne, NM Topanga. Sorry its blurry, she kept moving.


----------



## Giuliana

BJ bolide in the rain


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Giuliana said:


> View attachment 3003474
> 
> BJ bolide in the rain



2 BJ bolides in a row.  Didn't know that it is so popular.  Nice shot.


----------



## H. for H.

LOUKPEACH said:


> Nice shot




Thanks LOUKPEACH!  It was a drive-by shooting via shopping cart.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seton said:


> BJ and grisT


These were in Alaska? wow nice!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> That is so kind of you to buy the guy's lunch.  Throwing a big hug to you over the monitor.  I don't have a problem with younger people rocking brand name bags.  Some of them may have saved up for one big item or they are born with silver spoons. Can't envy or get jealous but I hope that people are more aware of their surroundings and where they rocking them.  The uni is a place to get their education and like you said, there are many people on the other spectrum.  Not all my friends are into designer items so I'm sensitive when we are together.  I want the gatherings to be focused on friendships and having a good time without thinking about what we've on.
> 
> You're truly grounded for someone that has the means to enjoy nice things in life.



Perfectly said, *chkpfbeliever* and many times I don't carry my H Bs/Ks depending on the group of people in the mix. 

Now, back to topic.


----------



## Leah

seton said:


> BJ and grisT



The lady in the last pic has great style!


----------



## SRICH76

On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....Exotic Birkin (first time ever seeing a Hermes)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SRICH76 said:


> On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....Exotic Birkin (first time ever seeing a Hermes)



Great shot. Personally I wouldn't take the train with such an expensive bag. It is not like a ring that I can turn it around and hide.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SRICH76 said:


> On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....*Exotic Birkin *(first time ever seeing a Hermes)





chkpfbeliever said:


> Great shot. *Personally I wouldn't take the train with such an expensive bag. It is not like a ring that I can turn it around and hide.*



What a great pic, *SRICH*, thanks for posting it. 

Quite agree with you, *chkpfbeliever*, would not ride a train with an exotic B. Seriously.


----------



## absolutanne

SRICH76 said:


> On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....Exotic Birkin (first time ever seeing a Hermes)



So shiny even in an unfocused picture! Must have been brilliant IRL. Sigh, if I reach a point in which my funds allow me to have a croc B, I would be chauffeured around. Lol.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SRICH76 said:


> On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....Exotic Birkin (first time ever seeing a Hermes)


couldn't agree more


----------



## **Chanel**

At Hermès in Dusseldof (Germany) yesterday:

- A very nice lady with Etoupe Evelyne and matching belt. We had a lovely chat about H., how addictive it was and that H. is going to be the end of us one day .
She got a fabulous Garden Party in Prune/Blue de Prusse? 
- Gris T. Togo Birkin phw ( my own )
- A Chinese or Korean younger lady with some friends that caught my attention because she was wearing a stunning diamond Kelly bracelet .
She stacked it with her Love bangle and it really looked great. I have a Love bangle myself so I was totally enabled and had to try on that diamond bracelet as well. I love it and it's now on my wishlist . 
- An elegant lady with a Clic Clac a Pois cashmere shawl. Beautiful neutral cw, it looked great on her!


----------



## MASEML

chkpfbeliever said:


> Great shot. Personally I wouldn't take the train with such an expensive bag. It is not like a ring that I can turn it around and hide.



Esp in high heels, hard to run away or chase a thief. Granted, the train  goes through a very affluent area (where this lady got on) into Manhattan. (Assuming this is the commuter train to the suburbs of NYC - looks like it)


----------



## roy40

It's a little blurry - but here's a gorgeous Black T/C Bolide with PHW in Philadelphia. [emoji7]


----------



## MSO13

roy40 said:


> It's a little blurry - but here's a gorgeous Black T/C Bolide with PHW in Philadelphia. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3007410



Oh I know where that is from the flooring!


----------



## **Chanel**

roy40 said:


> It's a little blurry - but here's a gorgeous Black T/C Bolide with PHW in Philadelphia. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3007410



Blurry or not, love this pic !


----------



## ForeverInPink

roy40 said:


> It's a little blurry - but here's a gorgeous Black T/C Bolide with PHW in Philadelphia. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3007410




Great pic, love the Bolide (and the Balenciaga too!)!


----------



## Dupsy

roy40 said:


> It's a little blurry - but here's a gorgeous Black T/C Bolide with PHW in Philadelphia. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3007410




Nice!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh I know where that is from the flooring!


Me either!


----------



## chicinthecity777

SRICH76 said:


> On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....Exotic Birkin (first time ever seeing a Hermes)



Great shot! Beautiful B!


----------



## Leah

SRICH76 said:


> On the 12:09 train to GCT, lady got on at Harsdale Avenue....Exotic Birkin (first time ever seeing a Hermes)



Wonderful pic, thank you for sharing!


----------



## roy40

MrsOwen3 said:


> Oh I know where that is from the flooring!







**Chanel** said:


> Blurry or not, love this pic !







ForeverInPink said:


> Great pic, love the Bolide (and the Balenciaga too!)!







Dupsy said:


> Nice!







LOUKPEACH said:


> Me either!




Haha. I KNEW some of you would recognize the flooring. [emoji6] It was a fantastic and sunny Sunday brunch.

Here is a spy shot I found on my phone from a while back. I can't remember if I took it or this is someone else's spy pic that I saved as fuel for my addiction. [emoji13]

Gorgeous Evelyne GM in Etoupe. I love how fun, effortless, and unpretentious this look is! [emoji7]


----------



## shopaholicious

Kelly 32 in Yountville CA.


----------



## LaChocolat

I just saw a lovely rose Jaipur B on a lovely lady at the Bloor Street Holts in Toronto from a distance. Then I had the chance to speak with the equally lovely family at the elevator bank and saw it up close. Just divine.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

roy40 said:


> Haha. I KNEW some of you would recognize the flooring. [emoji6] It was a fantastic and sunny Sunday brunch.
> 
> Here is a spy shot I found on my phone from a while back. I can't remember if I took it or this is someone else's spy pic that I saved as fuel for my addiction. [emoji13]
> 
> Gorgeous Evelyne GM in Etoupe. I love how fun, effortless, and unpretentious this look is! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3008130


She looks great


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love this thread. These people are so unpretentious unlike the celebrities and enjoying their H goodies in good taste.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love this thread. These people are so unpretentious unlike the celebrities and enjoying their H goodies in good taste.


couldn't agree more


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love this thread. These people are so unpretentious unlike the celebrities and enjoying their H goodies in good taste.



this!!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chkpfbeliever said:


> *Love this thread. These people are so unpretentious unlike the celebrities and enjoying their H goodies in good taste.*



+3, *chkpfbeliever*. You said it perfectly.


----------



## KH8

K25 swift in Rose Sakura at H RTW Sale


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

KH8 said:


> K25 swift in Rose Sakura at H RTW Sale



I DIE and can see the GHW and coordinated flats from here. 

Thanks for the pic, *KH*.


----------



## SandySummer

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love this thread. These people are so unpretentious unlike the celebrities and enjoying their H goodies in good taste.




Agree 100%


----------



## Leah

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love this thread. These people are so unpretentious unlike the celebrities and enjoying their H goodies in good taste.



Super agree!! +5 



KH8 said:


> K25 swift in Rose Sakura at H RTW Sale



VERY nice, thanks for sharing! I wonder if that is a K28 though?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Leah said:


> Super agree!! +5
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice, thanks for sharing! I wonder if that is a K28 though?



I agree it does look bigger than a K25 but if memory serves me right, rose sakura only comes in size 25 for Bs and Ks. Unless it's a different pink or a SO.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

KH8 said:


> K25 swift in Rose Sakura at H RTW Sale



Thanks for sharing. A great match with the owner's shoes.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I agree it does look bigger than a K25 but if memory serves me right, rose sakura only comes in size 25 for Bs and Ks. Unless it's a different pink or a SO.




I agree, unless she is tiny, it looks too big to be a 25.


----------



## hermesaddicted

Leah said:


> Super agree!! +5
> 
> 
> 
> VERY nice, thanks for sharing! I wonder if that is a K28 though?


It very much looks like my K28 in swift too.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

KH8 said:


> K25 swift in Rose Sakura at H RTW Sale


OMG so dreamy


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Evy at woody commons


----------



## sydgirl

Castlereagh st Sydney Australia, Asian lady with a shiny croc 35b phw dark olive colour... Didn't get a chance to snap a pic!


----------



## hananiki

I love lindys in pop colours! And really a lindy in rouge cassaque is the best! Wildlife spotting in Causeway Bay, Hongkong.


----------



## hananiki

And gosh, right across the road, from sighting #1, another lindy! Gold and oh so relaxed looking. ^_^ Fab!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hananiki said:


> I love lindys in pop colours! And really a lindy in rouge cassaque is the best! Wildlife spotting in Causeway Bay, Hongkong.



*hananiki* - You're back in HK again.  Causeway Bay is a good place to spot H. I've seen a Black matte croc B near to Lee Gardens last year but was late to pull out my phone.

The owner of that red Lindy has cool shoes.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hananiki said:


> I love lindys in pop colours! And really a lindy in rouge cassaque is the best! Wildlife spotting in Causeway Bay, Hongkong.



Great pic, *hananiki* ~ and love her python booties too.


----------



## Leah

Very nice Lindy sightings! 

Speaking of Hong Kong, I think at one point while I there last year and just having coffee at the Landmark cafe, I spotted at least TWENTY H bags in a span of one hour, a fourth of which were exotics.
Granted, it was a Saturday afternoon but wow.


----------



## bagidiotic

Leah said:


> Very nice Lindy sightings!
> 
> Speaking of Hong Kong, I think at one point while I there last year and just having coffee at the Landmark cafe, I spotted at least TWENTY H bags in a span of one hour, a fourth of which were exotics.
> Granted, it was a Saturday afternoon but wow.



Yes hong Kong  very easy  to spot wildlife roaming  everywhere  haha


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVobsessedNYC said:


> Evy at woody commons


Evelyne is the best bag to go HUNTING seriously!


----------



## absolutanne

HKG airport: so many chic ladies young and old sporting

28K H orange with GHW (not a travel bag imo it did not fit alot of stuff)
35B etoupe with PHW. My first IRL sighting of etoupe. It looked very brown-grey to me. May cross off the list.
Black clemence 30 lindy. Still dont like this bag after seeing IRL. Such an awkward and busy style with handles.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today while having dim sum with my grandparents, I spotted a table of ladies (I think they were Vietnamese) and three of the ladies were carrying H's:
- I think it was a 25cm Birkin as it was TINY, really cute in Bleu Electrique, she was wearing a black top, with electric blue pants and a pair of ballet flats 
- A bright tomato red Lindy, she was wearing a pink blouse with those loose black capri pants very Celine-sque (probably Celine) with a pair of mules (I personally don't really like red because they are so hard to match... I find red to be a very aggressive color on most people)
- Finally a true gem a Graphite 32cm Kelly in wait for it MATTE CROC  with the gunmetal hardware  - again it was styled in the 'lets have a look inside and take whatever we want from the contents of your bag' look - this woman was the most chicest - dressed in an elegant grey/black Chanel jacket with a white blouse underneath (opaque) because well I know that her brasserie matches her outfit if you know what I mean with skinny black leather pants with a pair of CL heels... Very elegant... She reminded me of my mother.

Non H sightings that are worth honorable mention:

A group of Chinese ladies having dim sum too and dressed in their Sunday best I spotted a Chanel Boy in Medium with the fur panelling in black and also a LE Chanel Boy with the waffle imprinted on the flap with a red/gold CC clasp... Then I saw a girl not that much older than me, also Asian carry a Petit Malle in the mini Mono canvas... 

Meanwhile there is me with my grandparents stuffing my face with food... wearing elastic top pants so I can stuff my face with food


----------



## LVsister

Believe it was my first time ever spotting H in the wild in my country. So this was also my first time ever to take a sneeky shot of a complete stranger &#9786;&#65039;but her etoupe lindy 26 (with breloque bag charm?) was gorgeous &#128525;


----------



## Serva1

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today while having dim sum with my grandparents, I spotted a table of ladies (I think they were Vietnamese) and three of the ladies were carrying H's:
> - I think it was a 25cm Birkin as it was TINY, really cute in Bleu Electrique, she was wearing a black top, with electric blue pants and a pair of ballet flats
> - A bright tomato red Lindy, she was wearing a pink blouse with those loose black capri pants very Celine-sque (probably Celine) with a pair of mules (I personally don't really like red because they are so hard to match... I find red to be a very aggressive color on most people)
> - Finally a true gem a Graphite 32cm Kelly in wait for it MATTE CROC  with the gunmetal hardware  - again it was styled in the 'lets have a loo inside and take whatever we want from the contents of your bag' look - this woman was the most chicest - dressed in an elegant grey/black Chanel jacket with a white blouse underneath (opaque) because well I know that her brasserie matches her outfit if you know what I mean with skinny black leather pants with a pair of CL heels... Very elegant... She reminded me of my mother.
> 
> Non H sightings that are worth honorable mention:
> 
> A group of Chinese ladies having dim sum too and dressed in their Sunday best I spotted a Chanel Boy in Medium with the fur panelling in black and also a LE Chanel Boy with the waffle imprinted on the flap with a red/gold CC clasp... Then I saw a girl not that much older than me, also Asian carry a Petit Malle in the mini Mono canvas...
> 
> Meanwhile there is me with my grandparents stuffing my face with food... wearing elastic top pants so I can stuff my face with food




I enjoyed reading this [emoji1] The matte croc grafite K32 with rutherium hw must have been stunning!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Just saw my first wildlife B the other day but the mother of two was walking too fast for me to really have a look. It was either etoupe or etain 35 as the lighting wasn't that bright. At least I think it was a 35 since I just saw a B 30 in etain today on a young woman. After today I think the 35 suits me more.


----------



## speedyraven

B & K's are rare species in my part of the world. So was shocked to see this gorgeous one out & about! Apologies if it's one of our members  one lucky woman!



Also surprised my spy pic was clear hehe


----------



## H. for H.

speedyraven said:


> B & K's are rare species in my part of the world. So was shocked to see this gorgeous one out & about! Apologies if it's one of our members  one lucky woman!
> View attachment 3021830
> 
> 
> Also surprised my spy pic was clear hehe




Great spy pic!&#128522;


----------



## CoastalCouture

I was in line at Starbucks the other day and saw the most beautiful vibrant, rich blue Lindy on the arm of the woman ahead of me. Had to restrain myself from reaching out and touching it.


----------



## speedyraven

CoastalCouture said:


> I was in line at Starbucks the other day and saw the most beautiful vibrant, rich blue Lindy on the arm of the woman ahead of me. Had to restrain myself from reaching out and touching it.




Haha. The power of H. My preciousss... *in Gollum's voice*


----------



## chkpfbeliever

CoastalCouture said:


> I was in line at Starbucks the other day and saw the most beautiful vibrant, rich blue Lindy on the arm of the woman ahead of me. Had to restrain myself from reaching out and touching it.



I thought that I'm  the only one that feels the same way when I sight a nice Hermes bag even though I'm carrying one myself.  The pastures seem greener next door and I feel that the leather on OP's bag is always richer and better than mine.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

I always love your writing style with that a sense of humor and sarcasm.  One of these days, you should post a pic of your mom with her bags all cover so we can admire this respectful stylish lady.  




L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today while having dim sum with my grandparents, I spotted a table of ladies (I think they were Vietnamese) and three of the ladies were carrying H's:
> - I think it was a 25cm Birkin as it was TINY, really cute in Bleu Electrique, she was wearing a black top, with electric blue pants and a pair of ballet flats
> - A bright tomato red Lindy, she was wearing a pink blouse with those loose black capri pants very Celine-sque (probably Celine) with a pair of mules (I personally don't really like red because they are so hard to match... I find red to be a very aggressive color on most people)
> - Finally a true gem a Graphite 32cm Kelly in wait for it MATTE CROC  with the gunmetal hardware  - again it was styled in the 'lets have a look inside and take whatever we want from the contents of your bag' look - this woman was the most chicest - dressed in an elegant grey/black Chanel jacket with a white blouse underneath (opaque) because well I know that her brasserie matches her outfit if you know what I mean with skinny black leather pants with a pair of CL heels... Very elegant... She reminded me of my mother.
> 
> Non H sightings that are worth honorable mention:
> 
> A group of Chinese ladies having dim sum too and dressed in their Sunday best I spotted a Chanel Boy in Medium with the fur panelling in black and also a LE Chanel Boy with the waffle imprinted on the flap with a red/gold CC clasp... Then I saw a girl not that much older than me, also Asian carry a Petit Malle in the mini Mono canvas...
> 
> Meanwhile there is me with my grandparents stuffing my face with food... wearing elastic top pants so I can stuff my face with food


----------



## Princess D

Leah said:


> Very nice Lindy sightings!
> 
> Speaking of Hong Kong, I think at one point while I there last year and just having coffee at the Landmark cafe, I spotted at least TWENTY H bags in a span of one hour, a fourth of which were exotics.
> Granted, it was a Saturday afternoon but wow.




I was going to post the exact same thing Leah!  I was at Four Seasons and IFC yesterday for a work function and while passing by the mall, saw at least 10 different B and K and Lindy.  It was like in 20 minutes only!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

speedyraven said:


> B & K's are rare species in my part of the world. So was shocked to see this gorgeous one out & about! Apologies if it's one of our members  one lucky woman!
> View attachment 3021830
> 
> 
> Also surprised my spy pic was clear hehe



Isn't that the color of the croc Birkin that made the record at Christie's last week minus the diamonds ?   that color is gorgeous !!


----------



## bagalogist

L.V.F,

Love your great sense of humour, especially love the scene of you and your grandparents having Dim Sum, you must be their favourite grandson.

Can't imagine there are so many H in the wild where I used to spend most of my young adult life. Back then, there was not even a single Premium Designer House in the entire city. I can foresee retiring there one day





L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today while having dim sum with my grandparents, I spotted a table of ladies (I think they were Vietnamese) and three of the ladies were carrying H's:
> - I think it was a 25cm Birkin as it was TINY, really cute in Bleu Electrique, she was wearing a black top, with electric blue pants and a pair of ballet flats
> - A bright tomato red Lindy, she was wearing a pink blouse with those loose black capri pants very Celine-sque (probably Celine) with a pair of mules (I personally don't really like red because they are so hard to match... I find red to be a very aggressive color on most people)
> - Finally a true gem a Graphite 32cm Kelly in wait for it MATTE CROC  with the gunmetal hardware  - again it was styled in the 'lets have a look inside and take whatever we want from the contents of your bag' look - this woman was the most chicest - dressed in an elegant grey/black Chanel jacket with a white blouse underneath (opaque) because well I know that her brasserie matches her outfit if you know what I mean with skinny black leather pants with a pair of CL heels... Very elegant... She reminded me of my mother.
> 
> Non H sightings that are worth honorable mention:
> 
> A group of Chinese ladies having dim sum too and dressed in their Sunday best I spotted a Chanel Boy in Medium with the fur panelling in black and also a LE Chanel Boy with the waffle imprinted on the flap with a red/gold CC clasp... Then I saw a girl not that much older than me, also Asian carry a Petit Malle in the mini Mono canvas...
> 
> Meanwhile there is me with my grandparents stuffing my face with food... wearing elastic top pants so I can stuff my face with food


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

speedyraven said:


> B & K's are rare species in my part of the world. So was shocked to see this gorgeous one out & about! Apologies if it's one of our members  one lucky woman!
> View attachment 3021830
> 
> 
> Also surprised my spy pic was clear hehe





chkpfbeliever said:


> I always love your writing style with that a sense of humor and sarcasm.  One of these days, you should post a pic of your mom with her bags all cover so we can admire this respectful stylish lady.



Great spy pic, *speedyraveni*. That croc color is so vibrant, it totally pops! 

Totally agree with you here, *chkpfbeliever*. *LVF's* literary style is amazing because it is so descriptive. LOVE.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Serva1 said:


> I enjoyed reading this [emoji1] The matte croc grafite K32 with rutherium hw must have been stunning!





chkpfbeliever said:


> I always love your writing style with that a sense of humor and sarcasm.  One of these days, you should post a pic of your mom with her bags all cover so we can admire this respectful stylish lady.





bagalogist said:


> L.V.F,
> 
> Love your great sense of humour, especially love the scene of you and your grandparents having Dim Sum, you must be their favourite grandson.
> 
> Can't imagine there are so many H in the wild where I used to spend most of my young adult life. Back then, there was not even a single Premium Designer House in the entire city. I can foresee retiring there one day



Thank you ladies!! Yes, IRL I do actually talk in this semi sarcastic, tongue in cheek sort of way - the easy going type of person who likes to joke around and enjoy life in its fullest, especially around or near the proximity to food! 

Will do chkpbeliever, I will take a spy pic of my mum when she isn't looking! Right now she is looking totally chic in her fluffy hot pink night gown and wearing my old track suit pants and a baggy t-shirt with those fluffy animal paw slippers on! (She will be so mad at me if I took a pic right now and calling her chic in her PJ's!


----------



## Ccc1

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Thank you ladies!! Yes, IRL I do actually talk in this semi sarcastic, tongue in cheek sort of way - the easy going type of person who likes to joke around and enjoy life in its fullest, especially around or near the proximity to food!
> 
> Will do chkpbeliever, I will take a spy pic of my mum when she isn't looking! Right now she is looking totally chic in her fluffy hot pink night gown and wearing my old track suit pants and a baggy t-shirt with those fluffy animal paw slippers on! (She will be so mad at me if I took a pic right now and calling her chic in her PJ's!


I've always enjoy reading your posts please keep them coming!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

speedyraven said:


> B & K's are rare species in my part of the world. So was shocked to see this gorgeous one out & about! Apologies if it's one of our members  one lucky woman!
> View attachment 3021830
> 
> 
> Also surprised my spy pic was clear hehe


Love this pic wow


----------



## klynneann

At a recent H event (love the Karlito hanging from the blue croc bag lol! sorry it's so dark!)


----------



## Serva1

Amazing eyecandy at the H event. Thank you for the pics Klynneann [emoji1]


----------



## rainneday

klynneann said:


> At a recent H event (love the Karlito hanging from the blue croc bag lol! sorry it's so dark!)



Wow! Great pictures! Thank you for posting!


----------



## klynneann

Serva1 said:


> Amazing eyecandy at the H event. Thank you for the pics Klynneann [emoji1]





rainneday said:


> Wow! Great pictures! Thank you for posting!



Thank you both/you're welcome!  There was more but my head was spinning!


----------



## AngryHusband

I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!


----------



## Serva1

AngryHusband said:


> I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!




This bag is so beautiful [emoji7] Looks like Bleu Izmir, one of my favourite croc colours [emoji170]


----------



## Notorious Pink

AngryHusband said:


> I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!




Gorgeous bag....the rest of the outfit, not so much....yikes. 
And looking at it, she has all these amazing pieces...VCA Lotus ring, silver CDC, special embroidered Hermès shawl. But not all at once!!!


----------



## periogirl28

BBC said:


> Gorgeous bag....the rest of the outfit, not so much....yikes.
> And looking at it, she has all these amazing pieces...VCA Lotus ring, silver CDC, special embroidered Hermès shawl. But not all at once!!!



I was going say this too. It's fabulous to have statement pieces, but I think one statement ( or two) at a time has so much more impact. Apologies to the lady in question.


----------



## Leah

Thanks Klynneann for the wonderful pics!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

AngryHusband said:


> I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!





BBC said:


> Gorgeous bag....the rest of the outfit, not so much....yikes.
> And looking at it, she has all these amazing pieces...VCA Lotus ring, silver CDC, special embroidered Hermès shawl. But not all at once!!!



Simply a case of bad styling, so I agree with you *BBC* but thanks for the pic *AngryHusband*. It does indeed look like a lisse BI croc B GHW and is gorgeous.


----------



## doves75

klynneann said:


> At a recent H event (love the Karlito hanging from the blue croc bag lol! sorry it's so dark!)







AngryHusband said:


> I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!




Thanks for the spy pics!! Must be a real treat to see so many bags marching around the store [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## klynneann

AngryHusband said:


> I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!



Thank you - much better pic!!



Leah said:


> Thanks Klynneann for the wonderful pics!





doves75 said:


> Thanks for the spy pics!! Must be a real treat to see so many bags marching around the store [emoji6][emoji6]



You're welcome Leah and doves - it really was a treat!


----------



## Rami00

brandee1002 said:


> Another croc


 
Holly! That croc Kelly!! What is the name of this color....


----------



## Birdonce

klynneann said:


> At a recent H event (love the Karlito hanging from the blue croc bag lol! sorry it's so dark!)



So glad you got those photos! It was H heaven.


----------



## klynneann

Birdonce said:


> So glad you got those photos! It was H heaven.



Thanks, Birdonce!  It was pretty great.


----------



## wantitneedit

The woman sporting the lovely Croc Birkin didn't ask for her pic to be posted on a forum to have you critique her outfit and accessories.  I feel we should go easy on wildlife pics....just a thought....


----------



## periogirl28

wantitneedit said:


> The woman sporting the lovely Croc Birkin didn't ask for her pic to be posted on a forum to have you critique her outfit and accessories.  I feel we should go easy on wildlife pics....just a thought....



Fair enough.


----------



## GimmieHermes

wantitneedit said:


> The woman sporting the lovely Croc Birkin didn't ask for her pic to be posted on a forum to have you critique her outfit and accessories.  I feel we should go easy on wildlife pics....just a thought....



Agree


----------



## QuelleFromage

wantitneedit said:


> The woman sporting the lovely Croc Birkin didn't ask for her pic to be posted on a forum to have you critique her outfit and accessories.  I feel we should go easy on wildlife pics....just a thought....


Agreed - I thought we had agreed to be positive on this thread as a) these are not people stepping out in the public eye and b) some of them are members here. 
That said I'd take a fashion critique in exchange for that B


----------



## Winnnnieli

Rami00 said:


> Holly! That croc Kelly!! What is the name of this color....




It looks like blue izmir![emoji39][emoji170]


----------



## **Chanel**

wantitneedit said:


> The woman sporting the lovely Croc Birkin didn't ask for her pic to be posted on a forum to have you critique her outfit and accessories.  I feel we should go easy on wildlife pics....just a thought....



Amen !

And FWIW, I looked at that picture several times and I truly enjoyed it every time. It's different, but I like it.  Fabulous shoes, TDF Birkin and VCA ring and a beautiful smile - the best accessoire one can have .


----------



## bagreedy

I'm not a regular in the H forum but, have been lurking while researching my next H purchase. 

Please excuse me if I sound out of line but, I honestly wouldn't appreciate a picture of me where my face is visible being posted here. If these candid pics are taken, it should only be posted after cropping the face out.


----------



## bagreedy

**Chanel** said:


> Amen !
> 
> 
> 
> And FWIW, I looked at that picture several times and I truly enjoyed it every time. It's different, but I like it.  Fabulous shoes, TDF Birkin and VCA ring and a beautiful smile - the best accessoire one can have .




I totally agree! She has a certain panache that makes it all work.


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagreedy said:


> I'm not a regular in the H forum but, have been lurking while researching my next H purchase.
> 
> Please excuse me if I sound out of line but, I honestly wouldn't appreciate a picture of me where my face is visible being posted here. If these candid pics are taken, it should only be posted after cropping the face out.



This I agree. Most people crop the face out of the photos when they post here. It would be nice if all of us do this in this thread.


----------



## mistikat

Can we please get back to the topic of the thread?

Thanks!


----------



## polevshchikov

speedyraven said:


> B & K's are rare species in my part of the world. So was shocked to see this gorgeous one out & about! Apologies if it's one of our members  one lucky woman!
> View attachment 3021830
> 
> 
> Also surprised my spy pic was clear hehe




Wow she's looking stylish and classy.


----------



## Rami00

Winnnnieli said:


> It looks like blue izmir![emoji39][emoji170]


 
Thank you! It looks divine


----------



## bagreedy

Gold B at TJ Maxx in Santa Clara !


----------



## carlinha

AngryHusband said:


> I caught this same lady at the same H event with the Karlito charm on her blue croc Birkin. I think Karlito was looking straight at me...!



i love this, she reminds me of Carrie Bradshaw in SATC... quirky, unique sense of style   of course the B is stunning, i am obsessed with BI shiny croc/gator  especially with GHW


----------



## AngryHusband

carlinha said:


> i love this, she reminds me of Carrie Bradshaw in SATC... quirky, unique sense of style   of course the B is stunning, i am obsessed with BI shiny croc/gator  especially with GHW



Quirky is exactly the word I thought of as well to describe the outfit. It was OTT and IMO stood out in a good way!


----------



## iheartorange

NYC just now, first time seeing a Constance in person!! So gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Mandy K

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3028978
> 
> 
> NYC just now, first time seeing a Constance in person!! So gorgeous!!!!




Elegant!


----------



## Luvbolide

She looks fab!  I just love the Constance!!


----------



## catsinthebag

iheartorange said:


> View attachment 3028978
> 
> 
> NYC just now, first time seeing a Constance in person!! So gorgeous!!!!



Great shot! Is she wearing H sandals too?


----------



## iheartorange

catsinthebag said:


> Great shot! Is she wearing H sandals too?




Yup she was


----------



## Aelfaerie

Today was full of purse eye candy! I saw a Birkin in Etoupe (either the 25 or 30) with twillies wrapped around both handles and an all-leather Garden Party in Menthe (I think).

For non-H, I saw a Dior Sac Panarea, Chloe Marcie, and of course several monogram and damier Vuittons.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

rox_rocks said:


> yesterday - at the opening of the new H boutique at one central, macau;
> 
> *a very elegant lady with a 35cm birkin, shiny croc, rouge vif, gold hardware*



My HG, although a B30 might be a tad bit better for me.


----------



## Nolia

Went to a wedding today at a Presbyterian church. Groom's sister had a gorgeous sellier barenia Kelly 35 in GHW!!


----------



## Bostonjetset

Orange Evie with H scarf this afternoon.  Boylston Street, Boston.


----------



## Bostonjetset

Green Birkin, black large Clic Clac and lizard CdC in Boston this afternoon. Two wildlife sightings in one day!


----------



## doves75

Bostonjetset said:


> Orange Evie with H scarf this afternoon.  Boylston Street, Boston.







Bostonjetset said:


> Green Birkin, black large Clic Clac and lizard CdC in Boston this afternoon. Two wildlife sightings in one day!




Wow!! Great spy pics Bostonjetset!! You were able to take these pics very close n clear shot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This afternoon at the ballet:  a gold Jypsiere.


----------



## Bostonjetset

doves75 said:


> Wow!! Great spy pics Bostonjetset!! You were able to take these pics very close n clear shot [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks!! 

The lady with the Evie was literally right in front of where I was standing; she stopped to take a picture.  I could have reached out and touched her if I was so inclined [I wasn't!  HAHA].  

The Birkin guy was standing there, oblivious to my ogling HAHA.  That pic was zoomed in a bit before posting though; I wasn't as close as it appears.


----------



## Hermes Only

Bostonjetset said:


> Green Birkin, black large Clic Clac and lizard CdC in Boston this afternoon. Two wildlife sightings in one day!



Looks like Vert Anis or Chartreuse... Looks like he's watching the BOS Pride Parade? I spy a Rainbow flag all over..


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermes Only said:


> Looks like Vert Anis or Chartreuse... Looks like he's watching the BOS Pride Parade? I spy a Rainbow flag all over..



Yes dear it was at the pride parade.  Total gaysian!  HAHA. 
I really loved his giant ClicClac and always envy those who have wrists small enough to wear them.


----------



## Hermes Only

Bostonjetset said:


> Yes dear it was at the pride parade.  Total gaysian!  HAHA.
> I really loved his giant ClicClac and always envy those who have wrists small enough to wear them.



I knew It.. totally!  Of Course, Luxury Overload.. Bring it all OUT.. H + LV .. and more!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Bostonjetset said:


> Green Birkin, black large Clic Clac and lizard CdC in Boston this afternoon. Two wildlife sightings in one day!


He's so cool! Thanks for great pics


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Bostonjetset said:


> Green Birkin, black large Clic Clac and lizard CdC in Boston this afternoon. Two wildlife sightings in one day!




And that cdc is just  [emoji7]!!! Thank you for the photos!


----------



## arlv8500

Hi everyone,

Here's a small collection of wildlife sightings in the past week in Shanghai and Tokyo. There were lots of picotins, and birkins that I didn't get a chance to take photos of. 

Wanted to point out that in the photo of the BBB the lady next to her was carrying an anemone Constance élan, you can sort of see it peeking out from behind her white shirt.

My personal favourite is the very relaxed looking rose Jaipur (I think) birkin on a very stylish mom.


----------



## Leah

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's a small collection of wildlife sightings in the past week in Shanghai and Tokyo. There were lots of picotins, and birkins that I didn't get a chance to take photos of.
> 
> Wanted to point out that in the photo of the BBB the lady next to her was carrying an anemone Constance élan, you can sort of see it peeking out from behind her white shirt.
> 
> My personal favourite is the very relaxed looking rose Jaipur (I think) birkin on a very stylish mom.



Stunning photos!! Thanks for sharing! 
Tokyo will always be, for me, one of the most truly fashionable cities on the planet.


----------



## Mandy K

Leah said:


> Stunning photos!! Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Tokyo will always be, for me, one of the most truly fashionable cities on the planet.




+1 for this. I absolutely love Tokyo. And I love how so many of the Japanese women carry off their outfits with understated elegance and grace


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's a small collection of wildlife sightings in the past week in Shanghai and Tokyo. There were lots of picotins, and birkins that I didn't get a chance to take photos of.
> 
> Wanted to point out that in the photo of the BBB the lady next to her was carrying an anemone Constance élan, you can sort of see it peeking out from behind her white shirt.
> 
> My personal favourite is the very relaxed looking rose Jaipur (I think) birkin on a very stylish mom.



Great pics and thanks for sharing them, *arly*. Can't decide which one that I like best!!!


----------



## arlv8500

Leah said:


> Stunning photos!! Thanks for sharing!
> Tokyo will always be, for me, one of the most truly fashionable cities on the planet.





Mandy K said:


> +1 for this. I absolutely love Tokyo. And I love how so many of the Japanese women carry off their outfits with understated elegance and grace




Leah, Mandy K, I a, definitely being put to shame here! Lol and I totally agree and this was very unexpected that they would be so trendy. Even the men... They just know how to put things together... I might need to move to Japan.... 




VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great pics and thanks for sharing them, *arly*. Can't decide which one that I like best!!!



Heehee, they are all so lovely! Hoping I can spot more along the way and share with you guys.


----------



## doves75

Hermes Only said:


> Looks like Vert Anis or Chartreuse... Looks like he's watching the BOS Pride Parade? I spy a Rainbow flag all over..







Bostonjetset said:


> Yes dear it was at the pride parade.  Total gaysian!  HAHA.
> 
> I really loved his giant ClicClac and always envy those who have wrists small enough to wear them.




Oh and did you see his ombré CDC?? TDF!! Hermes Only...your fav green!! )


----------



## maplemoose

Oh, that black box birkin is soooo nice ! Definitely my favorite. I need a all black rodeo now.


----------



## nadineluv

Nolia said:


> Went to a wedding today at a Presbyterian church. Groom's sister had a gorgeous sellier barenia Kelly 35 in GHW!!




Wow!!! Sounds soooo lovely!!


----------



## nadineluv

bagreedy said:


> Gold B at TJ Maxx in Santa Clara !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3027786




I saw a gold birkin at tj maxx the other day too! Differ town though!


----------



## seton

Soho


----------



## LOUKPEACH

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's a small collection of wildlife sightings in the past week in Shanghai and Tokyo. There were lots of picotins, and birkins that I didn't get a chance to take photos of.
> 
> Wanted to point out that in the photo of the BBB the lady next to her was carrying an anemone Constance élan, you can sort of see it peeking out from behind her white shirt.
> 
> My personal favourite is the very relaxed looking rose Jaipur (I think) birkin on a very stylish mom.


Thank you for sharing! They are all great and fun pics.


----------



## rosewang924

Ginza, Tokyo

A blue(??) Lindy and Picotin.

Also saw white B35,etoupe B30, and blue lin Lindy 30, not able to take pics.


----------



## rosewang924

Ginza subway station, Tokyo

Etoupe Bolide


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Saw an Evelyne in gold at fashion island the other day, but didn't get pic. 

I did however get one at South Coast! It was a close call!  
I didn't see it or realize it was an Evelyne until I was literally like almost behind and to the side of her, as we were all walking. So I slowed my pace for a second, whipped out my phone, and as I was walking by tried to get one stealthily haha! I'm amazed I actually got the bag in it, and decent quality!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

b_lux_fashion said:


> Saw an Evelyne in gold at fashion island the other day, but didn't get pic.
> 
> I did however get one at South Coast! It was a close call!
> I didn't see it or realize it was an Evelyne until I was literally like almost behind and to the side of her, as we were all walking. So I slowed my pace for a second, whipped out my phone, and as I was walking by tried to get one stealthily haha! I'm amazed I actually got the bag in it, and decent quality!


What a great spy pic


----------



## Luvbolide

arlv8500 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Here's a small collection of wildlife sightings in the past week in Shanghai and Tokyo. There were lots of picotins, and birkins that I didn't get a chance to take photos of.
> 
> Wanted to point out that in the photo of the BBB the lady next to her was carrying an anemone Constance élan, you can sort of see it peeking out from behind her white shirt.
> 
> My personal favourite is the very relaxed looking rose Jaipur (I think) birkin on a very stylish mom.





What great spy pix!  I need that black box Kelly...and the Constance...


----------



## megt10

b_lux_fashion said:


> Saw an Evelyne in gold at fashion island the other day, but didn't get pic.
> 
> I did however get one at South Coast! It was a close call!
> I didn't see it or realize it was an Evelyne until I was literally like almost behind and to the side of her, as we were all walking. So I slowed my pace for a second, whipped out my phone, and as I was walking by tried to get one stealthily haha! I'm amazed I actually got the bag in it, and decent quality!



Great pic. I see so many H bags at SCP. Best mall for sightseeing


----------



## b_lux_fashion

megt10 said:


> Great pic. I see so many H bags at SCP. Best mall for sightseeing



So true! Beverly Center can be good too. For SCP tho, especially in the specific wing with chanel! I saw at least two Bs in Chanel yesterday.

A 35cm on this guy, in etoupe or etain (I need to learn difference lol), and another in a light pale blue (possibly ciel) in 30cm (I think)

Wanted to get pics SO bad, but I was so scared hahaha


----------



## doves75

b_lux_fashion said:


> So true! Beverly Center can be good too. For SCP tho, especially in the specific wing with chanel! I saw at least two Bs in Chanel yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> A 35cm on this guy, in etoupe or etain (I need to learn difference lol), and another in a light pale blue (possibly ciel) in 30cm (I think)
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted to get pics SO bad, but I was so scared hahaha




+1 
It's like the indoor Rodeo Drive [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## bunnycat

In my little town, where we don't even have an H store, I finally saw an H bag while out shopping. An Evelene, which certainly fits in style wise here. Wish I'd managed to get a pic!


----------



## LavenderIce

At The Rotunda NM San Francisco this afternoon: 

A birdie [emoji171]



And her friend



A Birkin 



Also sighted an Evie but didn't get a pic. 

On to the shoe department at Saks:
Black gator K. My pic doesn't do it any justice


----------



## roy40

Gorgeous Etoupe Evelyne in DT Santa Fe today carried the "correct" way with the perforations facing in! [emoji41]

My first Hermes sighting in NM. I was in my car, sporting my Hermes in silent solidarity!


----------



## QuelleFromage

roy40 said:


> Gorgeous Etoupe Evelyne in DT Santa Fe today carried the "correct" way with the perforations facing in! [emoji41]
> 
> My first Hermes sighting in NM. I was in my car, sporting my Hermes in silent solidarity!


I love this! I always feel so stealth with my Evies because I carry them perfs in


----------



## biscuit1

roy40 said:


> Gorgeous Etoupe Evelyne in DT Santa Fe today carried the "correct" way with the perforations facing in! [emoji41]
> 
> There is a "correct way" to carrying an E ???  I use mine to carry puppies in one at a time to acclimate to social experiences - including local H shop .


----------



## arlv8500

LOUKPEACH said:


> Thank you for sharing! They are all great and fun pics.



Thank you! I'm glad I can finally contribute!


----------



## arlv8500

Luvbolide said:


> What great spy pix!  I need that black box Kelly...and the Constance...



Thank you! BBK and BBB are tdf!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LavenderIce said:


> At The Rotunda NM San Francisco this afternoon:
> 
> A birdie [emoji171]
> View attachment 3038556
> 
> 
> And her friend
> View attachment 3038557
> 
> 
> A Birkin
> View attachment 3038558
> 
> 
> Also sighted an Evie but didn't get a pic.
> 
> On to the shoe department at Saks:
> Black gator K. My pic doesn't do it any justice
> View attachment 3038559


What a fun day in SF!!! Thank you for sharing


----------



## b_lux_fashion

doves75 said:


> +1
> It's like the indoor Rodeo Drive [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Haha maybe a mini version of it.
I went to rodeo the day after (Friday), and.........omg. Hermès GALORE. Esp since its sale time and chanel had just got realized. I got a minimal amount of pics, and not too good quality unfortunately. I'll post later!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

LavenderIce said:


> At The Rotunda NM San Francisco this afternoon:
> 
> A birdie [emoji171]
> View attachment 3038556
> 
> 
> And her friend
> View attachment 3038557
> 
> 
> A Birkin
> View attachment 3038558
> 
> 
> Also sighted an Evie but didn't get a pic.
> 
> On to the shoe department at Saks:
> Black gator K. My pic doesn't do it any justice
> View attachment 3038559



Wowza, you hit the jackpot, *LavenderIce*! Love these spy pics.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today walking around the King of Prussia Mall:  a gold ostrich Birkin, GHW.


----------



## doves75

b_lux_fashion said:


> Haha maybe a mini version of it.
> 
> I went to rodeo the day after (Friday), and.........omg. Hermès GALORE. Esp since its sale time and chanel had just got realized. I got a minimal amount of pics, and not too good quality unfortunately. I'll post later!




Sounds fun!! I also think coz H has some kind of event over the weekend too...that's what I heard. But Chanel sale is of the best ) too bad no H sale


----------



## LavenderIce

LOUKPEACH said:


> What a fun day in SF!!! Thank you for sharing



Thank you!  I love all the pics people post in this thread and I enjoyed taking the pics to share here.  No one else in my life would appreciate it as much as everyone here does.



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wowza, you hit the jackpot, *LavenderIce*! Love these spy pics.



Thanks *Vigee*!  My friend happened to be late for our reservation for tea at The Rotunda, so I entertained myself by taking pics.  I always have good sightings when I'm at NM, Saks and the H boutique, so I knew I had to have my phone ready.


----------



## rosewang924

Sogo, Taipei 

2 Lindys, blue and etoupe 
Bolide, crevette


----------



## megt10

rosewang924 said:


> Sogo, Taipei
> 
> 2 Lindys, blue and etoupe
> Bolide, crevette



Too funny I wore my Bolide crevette today but in SoCal.


----------



## sydgirl

Leaving Hermes Sydney today a orange 30b and then a minute later walking through Piccadilly Center a Gris Perle 35b phw... The Gris Perle was absolutely stunning &#128525;

Only managed to snap the orange b


----------



## klynneann

Yesterday evening at Nordstrom:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sydgirl said:


> Leaving Hermes Sydney today a orange 30b and then a minute later walking through Piccadilly Center a Gris Perle 35b phw... The Gris Perle was absolutely stunning &#128525;
> 
> Only managed to snap the orange b





klynneann said:


> Yesterday evening at Nordstrom:



Great spy pics! Thank you both


----------



## rosewang924

megt10 said:


> Too funny I wore my Bolide crevette today but in SoCal.



Wow, that is such a pretty color.


----------



## rosewang924

Hankyu Dept. Store, Taipei

Blue Lindy


----------



## LaChocolat

I never have the gall to snap photos but in Toronto today I saw a tan but not gold Kelly either 32 or 35, think it was VN, a blue jean Birkin 35 or 40 and a darker blue Birkin 35. I also saw many people with H shopping bags. I always try to guess what's inside.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> Hankyu Dept. Store, Taipei
> 
> Blue Lindy


Great shot. What color is her Lindy?


----------



## HfromT

LaChocolat said:


> I never have the gall to snap photos but in Toronto today I saw a tan but not gold Kelly either 32 or 35, think it was VN, a blue jean Birkin 35 or 40 and a darker blue Birkin 35. I also saw many people with H shopping bags. I always try to guess what's inside.



^^^I'm guessing you were around Bloor St, LaChocolat! Seems to be the place with the greatest concentration of H bags and H shopping bags! I always wonder what's in the shopping bags too.


----------



## LaChocolat

HfromT said:


> ^^^I'm guessing you were around Bloor St, LaChocolat! Seems to be the place with the greatest concentration of H bags and H shopping bags! I always wonder what's in the shopping bags too.



Yes all up and down Bloor. We went to the museum, the SBux close to Prarie Girl Bakery, and to Holts and then back.


----------



## HfromT

LaChocolat said:


> Yes all up and down Bloor. We went to the museum, the SBux close to Prarie Girl Bakery, and to Holts and then back.



^^^My stomping ground, LaChocolat!! 

It's funny...I am currently in a tiny town in Scotland, and I have seen so many H bags and accessories here! It's graduation week, which explains the sightings (which include a stunning green croc Kelly, a 30cm etoupe birkin, a toile GP, an etoupe Ano cuff, a silver kelly dog bracelet, and my Alezan Halzan). Given the three-street scale of the town, it's been surprising to see H so well-represented here this week!


----------



## LaChocolat

HfromT said:


> ^^^My stomping ground, LaChocolat!!
> 
> It's funny...I am currently in a tiny town in Scotland, and I have seen so many H bags and accessories here! It's graduation week, which explains the sightings (which include a stunning green croc Kelly, a 30cm etoupe birkin, a toile GP, an etoupe Ano cuff, a silver kelly dog bracelet, and my Alezan Halzan). Given the three-street scale of the town, it's been surprising to see H so well-represented here this week!



Oh that's spectacular sightings for such a tiny town. It's amazing what we see once our eyes are open. 

We live in the West End (with a lack of H unless you're in certain parts of Sherway, lol), but I refuse to be a prisoner of the "suburbs" so my little guy and I are always downtown.  I do live close to the subway so it's not a problem.


----------



## Millicat

HfromT said:


> ^^^My stomping ground, LaChocolat!!
> 
> It's funny...I am currently in a tiny town in Scotland, and I have seen so many H bags and accessories here! It's graduation week, which explains the sightings (which include a stunning green croc Kelly, a 30cm etoupe birkin, a toile GP, an etoupe Ano cuff, a silver kelly dog bracelet, and my Alezan Halzan). Given the three-street scale of the town, it's been surprising to see H so well-represented here this week!





LaChocolat said:


> Oh that's spectacular sightings for such a tiny town. It's amazing what we see once our eyes are open.
> 
> We live in the West End (with a lack of H unless you're in certain parts of Sherway, lol), but I refuse to be a prisoner of the "suburbs" so my little guy and I are always downtown.  I do live close to the subway so it's not a problem.



Ladies, are the areas you're talking about over here ?????


----------



## LaChocolat

Millicat said:


> Ladies, are the areas you're talking about over here ?????



Millicat we're talking about the beautiful city of Toronto and which areas you're more likely to spot H.


----------



## Millicat

Hah, funny, I thought you were talking about the Scotland and West End over here !


----------



## HfromT

Millicat said:


> Ladies, are the areas you're talking about over here ?????



^^^Hi Millicat....we were talking about Toronto and Scotland (St. Andrews, specifically)!


----------



## LaChocolat

HfromT said:


> ^^^Hi Millicat....we were talking about Toronto and Scotland (St. Andrews, specifically)!



Ha ha yes. That's true we mixed it up, but stomping grounds/ west end was Toronto


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At Madison Ave on Wednesday while waiting for my SA to show me something in the back room


----------



## designergoods

LOUKPEACH said:


> At Madison Ave on Wednesday while waiting for my SA to show me something in the back room


great shots...lots of H-eye candy


----------



## klynneann

LOUKPEACH said:


> At Madison Ave on Wednesday while waiting for my SA to show me something in the back room



Can anyone say what size this beautiful white Kelly is?


----------



## carlinha

klynneann said:


> Can anyone say what size this beautiful white Kelly is?



depending on her size i think it looks like a 35


----------



## klynneann

carlinha said:


> depending on her size i think it looks like a 35



That's what I was thinking - thanks, Carlinha.


----------



## arlv8500

Wasn't fast enough to take any photos at FSH, and of course that place is just a wonderful display of H bags but wanted to note a few that caught my eye. 

A lovely French woman carrying a lagoon Birkin in swift leather.... 
An Asian girl who apparently just bought her rose lipstick b40 yesterday... Also superb!


----------



## sydgirl

arlv8500 said:


> Wasn't fast enough to take any photos at FSH, and of course that place is just a wonderful display of H bags but wanted to note a few that caught my eye.
> 
> A lovely French woman carrying a lagoon Birkin in swift leather....
> An Asian girl who apparently just bought her rose lipstick b40 yesterday... Also superb!



Lagoon!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149; My UHG!!!
I didn't think rose lipstick was still available?!? &#128158;


----------



## Jen123

Saw a beautiful purple jypsiere at Curate in Asheville today around 4pm. I wanted to take a photo so bad but my fiancé thought I would surely get caught lol


----------



## arlv8500

sydgirl said:


> Lagoon!! &#128149;&#128149;&#128149; My UHG!!!
> I didn't think rose lipstick was still available?!? &#128158;



I thought the same about rose lipstick, and I thought I was lucky getting a RL in Kelly a few years ago... Maybe they are still trying it out to see if the colour will stick? Wild guess here!


----------



## sleepykitten

LOUKPEACH said:


> At Madison Ave on Wednesday while waiting for my SA to show me something in the back room



Great spy pic
Curious what were showed to you in the back room too


----------



## afsweet

Evelyne spotted Saturday at Tyson's. Beautiful color IRL, capucine maybe?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

stephc005 said:


> Evelyne spotted Saturday at Tyson's. Beautiful color IRL, capucine maybe?


Rose Jaipur? Agree very beautiful and she looked good


----------



## rosewang924

NM Beverly Hills


----------



## LOUKPEACH

rosewang924 said:


> NM Beverly Hills


Hers is 35?


----------



## Althea G.

All these pics are awesome! It makes me wonder if any of these H owners are TPFers.


----------



## thyme

didn't manage to take wildlife pic of Jamie Chua at fsh few days ago - but i did manage to take this one lagoon b35 and gold bolide carried by two very elegant ladies


----------



## extrafashion1

I love this thread!!! I hope one day someone will take pictures of me LOL &#8230;


----------



## antheakuma

Jypsiere and bi-color Lindy &#128525; 
I want both &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mandy K

antheakuma said:


> Jypsiere and bi-color Lindy [emoji7]
> I want both [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Loving that Lindy! [emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## StylishFarmer

I spotted this gorgeous Birkin, 35cm, Epsom leather today 4th July in Queens Street David Jones, Brisbane, Australia. I'm just here on holiday and I see this beauty


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> didn't manage to take wildlife pic of Jamie Chua at fsh few days ago - but i did manage to take this one lagoon b35 and gold bolide carried by two very elegant ladies
> 
> View attachment 3053619
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053620



Great spy pics, *chincac *and the ladies look very elegant. Thanks!


----------



## Monceau

LOUKPEACH said:


> At Madison Ave on Wednesday while waiting for my SA to show me something in the back room



I never would have thought about a white Kelly until seeing this pic - LOVE!


----------



## thyme

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great spy pics, *chincac *and the ladies look very elegant. Thanks!



you are welcome *Vigee*  lots of H eye candy in the stores in Paris especially at this time of the year i realised!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> didn't manage to take wildlife pic of Jamie Chua at fsh few days ago - but i did manage to take this one lagoon b35 and gold bolide carried by two very elegant ladies
> 
> View attachment 3053619
> 
> 
> View attachment 3053620


You was there when JC stopped by? Wow


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At NM White Plaints yesterday. Beautiful B.


----------



## thyme

LOUKPEACH said:


> You was there when JC stopped by? Wow



yes...should have asked for a selfie


----------



## seton

at starbucks


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chincac said:


> yes...should have asked for a selfie


Yes right? lol


----------



## iheartorange

Spotted a young girl carrying her Kelly today in NYC. Not sure about the size .. 28 or 32? But I love the color (shade of blue) with PHW. 

I love how her outfit is so casual but yet the Kelly makes it so chic


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

seton said:


> at starbucks




Very elegant lady! Her bag and shoes suit her perfectly[emoji817]


----------



## LOUKPEACH

seton said:


> at starbucks


Great spy pic


----------



## loves

SQ first class lounge at Changi airport Singapore, right next to me a black croc toolbox with yellow twillies on the handles. Think it was a 20cm
So gorgeous, goal bag for me.


----------



## Blairbass

extrafashion1 said:


> I love this thread!!! I hope one day someone will take pictures of me LOL



Me too!


----------



## megt10

iheartorange said:


> Spotted a young girl carrying her Kelly today in NYC. Not sure about the size .. 28 or 32? But I love the color (shade of blue) with PHW.
> 
> I love how her outfit is so casual but yet the Kelly makes it so chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3056422
> View attachment 3056424



She does look casually chic. Great picture.


----------



## extrafashion1

LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM White Plaints yesterday. Beautiful B.



I love the leather color!! what color is that!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

extrafashion1 said:


> I love the leather color!! what color is that!!!


I want to know too


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM White Plaints yesterday. Beautiful B.



I LOVE her dress!


----------



## LaChocolat

Gold Birkin (35?) on University Ave in Toronto.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> i love her dress!



+1


----------



## Aelfaerie

seton said:


> at starbucks



What a great pic! And she has such a classic style. Not to mention she's rather brave wearing white shoes in a city.


----------



## Kathrin 96

seton said:


> at starbucks




that is the exact description of "style and elegance". Wish I'll be there once. Will send you a picture, if I manage to get even close to that level of elegance.


----------



## seton

Kathrin 96 said:


> that is the exact description of "style and elegance". Wish I'll be there once. *Will send you a picture*, if I manage to get even close to that level of elegance.



I look forward to it.


----------



## LaChocolat

A pale olivey green Evie at Pusateri's @ Bayview Mills in Toronto.


----------



## bagreedy

Don't have pics but saw a Eve in ruby PM and a double send in olive.


----------



## arabesques

LOUKPEACH said:


> At NM White Plaints yesterday. Beautiful B.



This is the perfect Birkin.  Toile perfection.


----------



## dollychic

Wildlife Himalayan B30 phw in Singapore &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## thyme

dollychic said:


> Wildlife Himalayan B30 phw in Singapore &#128525;&#128525;



not a fan of the maxi twilly but the one on the SA is sooo pretty!


----------



## luckylove

chincac said:


> not a fan of the maxi twilly but the one on the SA is sooo pretty!



I agree...the scarf is lovely!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

dollychic said:


> Wildlife Himalayan B30 phw in Singapore &#128525;&#128525;



Wowza, *dollychic*, great spy pic!!! A Himalayan in the wild.


----------



## casseyelsie

dollychic said:


> wildlife himalayan b30 phw in singapore [emoji7][emoji7]




wooooow


----------



## chessmont

In security line at JFK airport last week, a Lindy not sure what size and some kind of red color.  Of course things were so hectic there was no way I could get a pic.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

dollychic said:


> Wildlife Himalayan B30 phw in Singapore &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> not a fan of the maxi twilly but the one on the SA is sooo pretty!



honey, that's the same one I have!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> honey, that's the same one I have!



Ahh i knew it!  That's why it looks soo familiar.. Lol! Well it is gorgeous on you ..


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Ahh i knew it!  That's why it looks soo familiar.. Lol! Well it is gorgeous on you ..


----------



## umichmm

xiangxiang0731 said:


> honey, that's the same one I have!


Me too!! How fun


----------



## Jen123

My first wildlife photo!!! I finally had the guts to snap this at the Atl airport today!


----------



## megt10

Jen123 said:


> My first wildlife photo!!! I finally had the guts to snap this at the Atl airport today!
> 
> View attachment 3067815



Great spy pic!


----------



## perlerare

Jen123 said:


> My first wildlife photo!!! I finally had the guts to snap this at the Atl airport today!
> 
> View attachment 3067815



Excellent !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Jen123 said:


> My first wildlife photo!!! I finally had the guts to snap this at the Atl airport today!
> 
> View attachment 3067815



Love this pic, *Jen*. Thanks!!!


----------



## billysmom

Jen123 said:


> My first wildlife photo!!! I finally had the guts to snap this at the Atl airport today!
> 
> View attachment 3067815


Great job!


----------



## Nebbalish

I saw a gorgeous orange Lindy last Saturday in Powell station in San Francisco. The lady paired it with a simple monochromatic outfit. I was in a rush so I couldn't take a picture but definitely cemented the Lindy (and especially in that gorgeous orange) on my Hermes wish list


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Jen123 said:


> My first wildlife photo!!! I finally had the guts to snap this at the Atl airport today!
> 
> View attachment 3067815


cool pic!


----------



## Jen123

megt10 said:


> Great spy pic!







perlerare said:


> Excellent !







VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, *Jen*. Thanks!!!







billysmom said:


> Great job!







LOUKPEACH said:


> cool pic!




Thank you ladies! I was so excited to spot such a beauty!!


----------



## LaChocolat

Green Evie in Yorkville, Toronto.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

At NM Bal Harbour FL Yesterday


----------



## Millicat

Nice ! Love that colour.


----------



## Graw

Nyc


----------



## klynneann

I was cleaning out the photos on my phone and realized I hadn't posted these two wildlife sightings.  Nordstrom, about two months ago (sorry it's blurry - she was fast-moving lol):


----------



## klynneann

And on the bus.  I am not experienced enough to be able to tell if this is authentic (all I can say is that the leather looked pretty good IRL, but of course it's not just about the leather), so mods please delete if it's determined that it's not.


----------



## klynneann

And in Mariposa (NM cafe) a few weeks ago.  She was accompanied by the sweetest little girl, about 4 years old, so well-behaved.  The two together were beautiful to observe.


----------



## MYH

At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!


----------



## nadineluv

MYH said:


> At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!
> View attachment 3076221




Totally digging this look!!! Love her style!! Ooohhh I want to see her goodies!!! [emoji12]


----------



## Miss Al

MYH said:


> At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!
> View attachment 3076221



She might be a tpfer...


----------



## bagidiotic

MYH said:


> At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!
> View attachment 3076221



Excuse me miss for asking 
What did you  buy
Please  show us
Haha


----------



## MYH

bagidiotic said:


> Excuse me miss for asking
> What did you  buy
> Please  show us
> Haha


I was really tempted to ask! Trust me.


----------



## bagidiotic

MYH said:


> At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!
> View attachment 3076221











Miss Al said:


> She might be a tpfer...



Paging for the above bamboo b owner
If you are a tpf member  and read this notice
We know you did lot shopping 
Pls do a reveal 
Hahaha


----------



## megt10

nadineluv said:


> totally digging this look!!! Love her style!! Ooohhh i want to see her goodies!!! [emoji12]



+1


----------



## megt10

klynneann said:


> And in Mariposa (NM cafe) a few weeks ago.  She was accompanied by the sweetest little girl, about 4 years old, so well-behaved.  The two together were beautiful to observe.



Love this.


----------



## cr1stalangel

bagidiotic said:


> Paging for the above bamboo b owner
> If you are a tpf member  and read this notice
> We know you did lot shopping
> Pls do a reveal
> Hahaha



Hahahahaha! +1!!


----------



## ap.

biscuit1 said:


> roy40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous Etoupe Evelyne in DT Santa Fe today carried the "correct" way with the perforations facing in! [emoji41]
> 
> There is a "correct way" to carrying an E ???  I use mine to carry puppies in one at a time to acclimate to social experiences - including local H shop .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Evelyne was based on the groom's bag and the holes were for airing out their brushes, combs, sponges and not displayed when the bag was worn.  If you think about it, the Evelyne, specially II and III with the pocket is really best worn with the pocket facing out for ease of access.
> 
> I found this out from my SA when I came in wearing my Evelyne with the H facing in.  He said I was one of the rare few who wore it correctly.  I didn't know the history; I just didn't like displaying the big honkin' H.
Click to expand...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

MYH said:


> At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!
> View attachment 3076221


Wow those Orange bags


----------



## casseyelsie

bagidiotic said:


> excuse me miss for asking
> what did you  buy
> please  show us
> haha







bagidiotic said:


> paging for the above bamboo b owner
> if you are a tpf member  and read this notice
> we know you did lot shopping
> pls do a reveal
> hahaha




lololol!!!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

In Manhattan last Wednesday


----------



## LOUKPEACH

DC Hermes boutique last Monday


----------



## LOUKPEACH

In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday


----------



## LOUKPEACH

So much fun lol


----------



## Mandy K

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol




Gorgeous pics and I am especially loving the green Lindy paired with (what looks like) Lanvin snakeskin flats (I have a pair too). You have taken some amazing wildlife shots! Thank you!


----------



## arlv8500

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol



Wow! So much eye candy! Did you buy anything from the store opening?


----------



## thyme

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol



great wildlife pics!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

LOUKPEACH said:


> DC Hermes boutique last Monday



Is this a HAC?


----------



## Graw

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol



I love all the shirts to the knees!  They look like ladies who lunch


----------



## etoupebirkin

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Is this a HAC?



I think you're right!!! But anyway, all those wildlife shots are great! Loukpeach, Thanks for posting!


----------



## lynne_ross

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday



Lovely wildlife pics! Sooo many Kelly's!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Not really a sighting but on FB, my friend's mother carried a Gris T Kelly Retourne to his sister's graduation. Gorgeous with the twilly wrapped handles.


----------



## Bostonjetset

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol



Great shots Loukpeach!  I'm so sad to have missed the opening.  Work is always getting in the way!  

BTW, I believe that lovely lady with a Colvert Kelly and the de La Mer au Ciel scarf is one of our own TPFers!!!


----------



## jyyanks

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday



Amazing shots!! What an H feast for the eyes!!


----------



## perlerare

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday



Thanks for sharing ! So many great looks.


----------



## doves75

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol




Wow!!! What a spy pics!! You are a pro [emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## klynneann

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Manhattan last Wednesday



The ostrich!! 



LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday



Is the 2nd one down raisin??!!  And I'm loving the one with the two blue colors!


----------



## franhueso

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol


Great photos


----------



## Jen.

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday





LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol


 
Great spy pics!!!


----------



## HfromT

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday



^^^WOW LOUKPEACH, you deserve a gold star for all these fabulous pics!!! I want everything the woman is wearing/carrying in the second photo (black and white striped skirt, black Kelly, adorable wedge sandals...perfection!!). Bravo, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ccc1

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday


Great spy pics. Thank you for posting.


----------



## EmileH

Bostonjetset said:


> Great shots Loukpeach!  I'm so sad to have missed the opening.  Work is always getting in the way!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe that lovely lady with a Colvert Kelly and the de La Mer au Ciel scarf is one of our own TPFers!!!




Haha! Yes, that's me! So funny.


----------



## EmileH

Bostonjetset said:


> Great shots Loukpeach!  I'm so sad to have missed the opening.  Work is always getting in the way!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I believe that lovely lady with a Colvert Kelly and the de La Mer au Ciel scarf is one of our own TPFers!!!




Thanks for the sweet compliment bostonjetset. Wish you could have made it. Glad loukpeach captured my lovely SA's shoes. Aren't they awesome? Sadly a few seasons ago.


----------



## biscuit1

apey_grapey said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Evelyne was based on the groom's bag and the holes were for airing out their brushes, combs, sponges and not displayed when the bag was worn.  If you think about it, the Evelyne, specially II and III with the pocket is really best worn with the pocket facing out for ease of access.
> 
> I found this out from my SA when I came in wearing my Evelyne with the H facing in.  He said I was one of the rare few who wore it correctly.  I didn't know the history; I just didn't like displaying the big honkin' H.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally off topic for "wildlife sightings ".... Having horses and occasionally taking grooming supplies to another barn, the absolute last thing you want is the airing out holes next to you or your clothing. I do not have an outside pocket on my barenia Evelyne but it's only the puppy that gets the attention anyway.
Click to expand...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bagidiotic said:


> Excuse me miss for asking
> What did you  buy
> Please  show us
> Haha


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Yes, that's me! So funny.


LOL wow we met!!! But I guess you don't know who was I hehe


----------



## sleepykitten

love this thread! totally fun to read


----------



## EmileH

LOUKPEACH said:


> LOL wow we met!!! But I guess you don't know who was I hehe




Yes. I hope you had a good visit. You have a great bag yourself.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

arlv8500 said:


> Wow! So much eye candy! Did you buy anything from the store opening?


I was offered Constance wallet in Alligator in Blue Izmir but turned down. Asked for Lindy in 26 but they only have in Malachite which I also passed. A bit disappointed they didn't have many things to offer...


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Yes. I hope you had a good visit. You have a great bag yourself.


You knew who am I haha which H bag I carried?


----------



## LOUKPEACH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Is this a HAC?


I believe it's Birkin 35! Not so big IRL


----------



## Ethengdurst

LOUKPEACH said:


> You knew who am I haha which H bag I carried?



I wish somebody took a spy pic of you, too, I bet you looked fab!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Ethengdurst said:


> I wish somebody took a spy pic of you, too, I bet you looked fab!


No I don't think so they were all looking to buy something. Only just me who was wondering around... lol


----------



## Luvbolide

MYH said:


> At the Burbank airport today at the carousel. 30cm bamboo birkin, Brandenbourg shawl snd H sandals. She was decked out! And had some big orange bags too!
> View attachment 3076221





Wow, extra credit for the bags!!  Great shot - I can never get to my phone in time to snap a pic.  I need to practice!


----------



## Luvbolide

LOUKPEACH said:


> So much fun lol[/QUOTE
> 
> Wow, you are really good at this - love all the gorgeous bags ... And Tyger, Tyger!!


----------



## sparklyprincess

biscuit1 said:


> apey_grapey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally off topic for "wildlife sightings ".... Having horses and occasionally taking grooming supplies to another barn, the absolute last thing you want is the airing out holes next to you or your clothing. I do not have an outside pocket on my barenia Evelyne but it's only the puppy that gets the attention anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally THIS!!! I'm so tired of reading preaches about the "wrong" versus "proper/correct" way to wear an Evelyne in this forum. It's however the owner wants to wear it. When we visited the private Hermes museum in Paris, we were also told about the holes being there to air things out, or even for the blood of birds they caught during hunting to drain or dry out. Doesn't make sense to have the air holes facing your body.
> 
> Back to topic: spotted a lovely gold Kelly worn with shoulder strap on another customer at Hermes boutique in Crystals Las Vegas.
Click to expand...


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> Haha! Yes, that's me! So funny.



Really, you look amazingly stylish. I love the skirt as well as everything else.


----------



## EmileH

megt10 said:


> Really, you look amazingly stylish. I love the skirt as well as everything else.




You are so sweet, Meg. I wasn't aware that the paparazzi were following me. Heeeheee...


----------



## ap.

biscuit1 said:


> apey_grapey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally off topic for "wildlife sightings ".... Having horses and occasionally taking grooming supplies to another barn, the absolute last thing you want is the airing out holes next to you or your clothing. I do not have an outside pocket on my barenia Evelyne but it's only the puppy that gets the attention anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally THIS!!! I'm so tired of reading preaches about the "wrong" versus "proper/correct" way to wear an Evelyne in this forum. It's however the owner wants to wear it. When we visited the private Hermes museum in Paris, we were also told about the holes being there to air things out, or even for the blood of birds they caught during hunting to drain or dry out. Doesn't make sense to have the air holes facing your body.
> 
> Back to topic: spotted a lovely gold Kelly worn with shoulder strap on another customer at Hermes boutique in Crystals Las Vegas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You hang it up to air it out.  Then you carry it so it looks like a normal bag.  Or so I've been told by my SA.  Like I said, I carry it with the pocket out and the H in because I like easy access to the pocket and don't like to display the big H.  Wear it the way you want.  I'm not going to arrest you.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Harpertoo

apey_grapey said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparklyprincess said:
> 
> 
> 
> You hang it up to air it out.  Then you carry it so it looks like a normal bag.  Or so I've been told by my SA.  Like I said, I carry it with the pocket out and the H in because I like easy access to the pocket and don't like to display the big H.  Wear it the way you want.  I'm not going to arrest you.
> 
> 
> 
> these spy shots are fun!
> I saw a toile garden party and a gris(?) B35 at the market Friday. I see H everywhere - I think I'm just more aware lately...
> 
> as for the 'correct way' to wear an E...I agree w/ it's as the owner wants. a SA here told me the perforated H should be out. but that certainly doesn't change my alternating habits.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Miss Al

bagidiotic said:


> Paging for the above bamboo b owner
> If you are a tpf member  and read this notice
> We know you did lot shopping
> Pls do a reveal
> Hahaha


 
Hahaha! Good one. +1


----------



## megt10

Pocketbook Pup said:


> You are so sweet, Meg. I wasn't aware that the paparazzi were following me. Heeeheee...



Apparently you must always be ready for the paparazzi when wearing H and looking stylish.


----------



## QuelleFromage

sparklyprincess said:


> biscuit1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally THIS!!! I'm so tired of reading preaches about the "wrong" versus "proper/correct" way to wear an Evelyne in this forum. It's however the owner wants to wear it. When we visited the private Hermes museum in Paris, we were also told about the holes being there to air things out, or even for the blood of birds they caught during hunting to drain or dry out. Doesn't make sense to have the air holes facing your body.
> 
> Back to topic: spotted a lovely gold Kelly worn with shoulder strap on another customer at Hermes boutique in Crystals Las Vegas.
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing is "right" or "wrong", however I have never heard an SA or SM say anything but "logo in" as the "H intended" way to wear the Evie. I personally agree as it makes sense to me that pocket (on Ev II/III) would be outside and logo in, and it's a pretty showy logo.
> Since the bag is not used to carry sweaty gear, but merely based on that design, how a groom would carry it hardly matters. It's not like we carry the mangeoire open with feed in it and I don't own a single H bag I can even get a saddle into
> 
> It's your bag, carry it how you like, but at least the French stores make judgment calls on this stuff. That's not "preachy", it's just fact. OK, back to topic.
Click to expand...


----------



## afsweet

DC yesterday: spotted a slim short lady early afternoon near the white house with an etoupe B35 with PHW. also spotted an Asian lady in a tour group by the white house with a B30 and twillies wrapped around the handles.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday



Eye candies and love to see store opening events !! It brings out all beautiful hard to see bags. My favorite is the blue SO B with the Turquoise handles. What a pretty combo.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

chkpfbeliever said:


> Eye candies and love to see store opening events !! It brings out all beautiful hard to see bags. My favorite is the blue SO B with the Turquoise handles. What a pretty combo.


Yes that's was I fave too!


----------



## H. for H.

Garden Party lining up for lunch @ Sweetgreen






Picotin GM checking out iPhone @ the Apple Store


----------



## arlv8500

LOUKPEACH said:


> I was offered Constance wallet in Alligator in Blue Izmir but turned down. Asked for Lindy in 26 but they only have in Malachite which I also passed. A bit disappointed they didn't have many things to offer...



Aww.. Which colour were you after in the Lindy? I will keep an eye out for you!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

arlv8500 said:


> Aww.. Which colour were you after in the Lindy? I will keep an eye out for you!


Etoupe and Blue E haha


----------



## my peko

In a ferry leaving Shekou China


----------



## nadineluv

my peko said:


> View attachment 3080540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a ferry leaving Shekou China




Oh nice. That looks like CDC. Yum!


----------



## antheakuma

Kelly


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Was in NYC on Saturday and went into Madison store for first time  divine...I live in SoCal now, and even though there BH and SCP, they don't even compare. 

Back to wildlife tho, I was like a kid in a candy store  
so many B's, even on the street a lot of H sighings too! I tried to get pics, some turned out and I'll post more when I get on computer and can attach more then 1 pic in a post. 

But I miraculously got a pretty decent clear shot of someone on the street walking by.  I'll let the pic do all the talking  enjoy!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

b_lux_fashion said:


> Was in NYC on Saturday and went into Madison store for first time  divine...I live in SoCal now, and even though there BH and SCP, they don't even compare.
> 
> Back to wildlife tho, I was like a kid in a candy store
> so many B's, even on the street a lot of H sighings too! I tried to get pics, some turned out and I'll post more when I get on computer and can attach more then 1 pic in a post.
> 
> But I miraculously got a pretty decent clear shot of someone on the street walking by.  I'll let the pic do all the talking  enjoy!




This is a great spy pic and I completely agree about NYC ~ Bs and Ks by the dozen on the streets.


----------



## iheartorange

antheakuma said:


> Kelly




I wonder if this is a 35.. Looks nice on her


----------



## LOUKPEACH

b_lux_fashion said:


> Was in NYC on Saturday and went into Madison store for first time  divine...I live in SoCal now, and even though there BH and SCP, they don't even compare.
> 
> Back to wildlife tho, I was like a kid in a candy store
> so many B's, even on the street a lot of H sighings too! I tried to get pics, some turned out and I'll post more when I get on computer and can attach more then 1 pic in a post.
> 
> But I miraculously got a pretty decent clear shot of someone on the street walking by.  I'll let the pic do all the talking  enjoy!


Great shot I can see how fast she walked!!!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

iheartorange said:


> I wonder if this is a 35.. Looks nice on her



Looks like a 32cm to me &#128149;


----------



## antheakuma

A non shaky spy pic is really hard to come by &#128514;  Tried my best for this B25 croc, although not very obvious in the pics......


----------



## HoneyLocks

Kelly in Salzburg.
Next try, is there a photo?
Having problems with the app...


----------



## megt10

b_lux_fashion said:


> Was in NYC on Saturday and went into Madison store for first time  divine...I live in SoCal now, and even though there BH and SCP, they don't even compare.
> 
> Back to wildlife tho, I was like a kid in a candy store
> so many B's, even on the street a lot of H sighings too! I tried to get pics, some turned out and I'll post more when I get on computer and can attach more then 1 pic in a post.
> 
> But I miraculously got a pretty decent clear shot of someone on the street walking by.  I'll let the pic do all the talking  enjoy!


Great picture. So envious that you are in NYC. SCP is my store, but I know it is super small compared to other stores.


antheakuma said:


> A non shaky spy pic is really hard to come by &#128514;  Tried my best for this B25 croc, although not very obvious in the pics......


So pretty.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Kelly in Salzburg. Right after trying to get a scarf, but they did not have what I was looking for...


----------



## rosewang924

Not exactly a wildlife sighting but wanted to share, its such a pretty color.  My friends friend bought in H Shanghai.


----------



## Mandy K

rosewang924 said:


> Not exactly a wildlife sighting but wanted to share, its such a pretty color.  My friends friend bought in H Shanghai.




Love it!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

HoneyLocks said:


> Kelly in Salzburg. Right after trying to get a scarf, but they did not have what I was looking for...


Beautiful Kelly bag great shot!


----------



## Chloesam

LOUKPEACH said:


> In Boston the new boutique opening yesterday




Thank you Loukpeach! I love all the wildlife sightings you posted! The Blue Atoll Kelly is stunning! So is the bambou Lindy with the Tyger Tyger scarf. Excellent eye candy!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on the train: A 30 Gris T Birkin, GHW


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Yesterday at Dry Bar in Beverly Hills, B35 in etoupe sitting on the counter ~ simply gorgeous. Tried to take a spy pic and at that exact moment my stylist walked up to me to do my hair!


----------



## bagidiotic

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Yesterday at Dry Bar in Beverly Hills, B35 in etoupe sitting on the counter ~ simply gorgeous. Tried to take a spy pic and at that exact moment my stylist walked up to me to do my hair!



Ambush  or camouflage  using  your stylist 
I can imagine  haha


----------



## barbie444

Spotted this beautiful Kelly at the Hair Salon today. It looks like Gris T but I am no expert would love to know the size.


----------



## Kyokei

I sat next to a woman with a Birkin at lunch and when I went out for wine at night, the lady sitting next to me pulled out a Dogon wallet.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

barbie444 said:


> Spotted this beautiful Kelly at the Hair Salon today. It looks like Gris T but I am no expert would love to know the size.


Nice! Thank you for sharing


----------



## xoxoceline

In beverly hills a beautiful red kelly


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

On Lexington and 46 gorgeous orange  Birkin


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

xoxoceline said:


> In beverly hills a beautiful red kelly



Nice spy shot xoxoceline


----------



## LOUKPEACH

LVobsessedNYC said:


> On Lexington and 46 gorgeous orange  Birkin


Great shot!


----------



## seton

fifth ave


----------



## Dipmai

seton said:


> fifth ave




Loving her entire outfit too! Great shot!


----------



## klynneann

seton said:


> fifth ave



Wow, that's a great shot!  Beautiful bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

seton said:


> fifth ave




Such a nice summery look


----------



## Serva1

seton said:


> fifth ave




Lovely summerbag and great spypic seton!


----------



## Mariapia

Great pic, great bag, Seton!


----------



## periogirl28

seton said:


> fifth ave



Love the entire outfit!


----------



## lynne_ross

seton said:


> fifth ave



Love this! Great pic!


----------



## antschulina

barbie444 said:


> Spotted this beautiful Kelly at the Hair Salon today. It looks like Gris T but I am no expert would love to know the size.




So beautiful! I always stare at every H bag I see... Such a pleasure, such an eye candy!!


----------



## **Chanel**

seton said:


> fifth ave



Great shot, *seton*! You must have been very close to take that one (I would be afraid to get caught haha ).


----------



## Txoceangirl

seton said:


> fifth ave


Love this look, great shot!


----------



## marbella8

seton said:


> fifth ave



Spectacular!


----------



## doves75

Yesterday was good day and certainly a nice day to spot some nice Birkin. Hope you like these pic. I wonder if the ladies with the exotic B are a TPFer?? 





And this little cute dog was stealing the show yesterday. Too cute!!


----------



## billysmom

doves75 said:


> Yesterday was good day and certainly a nice day to spot some nice Birkin. Hope you like these pic. I wonder if the ladies with the exotic B are a TPFer??
> View attachment 3093985
> 
> View attachment 3093986
> 
> 
> And this little cute dog was stealing the show yesterday. Too cute!!
> View attachment 3093987
> 
> View attachment 3093988


Great shots!  That was certainly a target-rich environment!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

doves75 said:


> Yesterday was good day and certainly a nice day to spot some nice Birkin. Hope you like these pic. I wonder if the ladies with the exotic B are a TPFer??
> View attachment 3093985
> 
> View attachment 3093986
> 
> 
> And this little cute dog was stealing the show yesterday. Too cute!!
> View attachment 3093987
> 
> View attachment 3093988




Love your avatar! And thank you for the eye candies posted![emoji7]


----------



## BBdieBiene

doves75 said:


> Yesterday was good day and certainly a nice day to spot some nice Birkin. Hope you like these pic. I wonder if the ladies with the exotic B are a TPFer??
> View attachment 3093985
> 
> View attachment 3093986
> 
> 
> And this little cute dog was stealing the show yesterday. Too cute!!
> View attachment 3093987
> 
> View attachment 3093988




Nice shot! Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Hfan2021

seton said:


> fifth ave



Love it!!&#128525;&#128525; is that a 30 or 35??


----------



## Rami00

seton said:


> fifth ave



WOW! She looks stunning.


----------



## Txoceangirl

doves75 said:


> yesterday was good day and certainly a nice day to spot some nice birkin. Hope you like these pic. I wonder if the ladies with the exotic b are a tpfer??
> View attachment 3093985
> 
> View attachment 3093986
> 
> 
> and this little cute dog was stealing the show yesterday. Too cute!!
> View attachment 3093987
> 
> View attachment 3093988


&#128525;


----------



## Harpertoo

Spotted a slouchy black K40 while dropping my daughter at sailing camp today. I chatted with the woman, but could not bring myself to break out my i-phone to take a photo. It was a great 'casual kelly' look. black strapless sun dress - looked like Gerard Darel - with a light beige shawl, metallic flat sandals, and the big beautiful kelly on her arm.


----------



## seton

paupau1987 said:


> love it!!&#128525;&#128525; is that a 30 or 35??




35


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This evening at the PhilAdelphia Art Museum: a red Picotin.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

A work of art at the Philadelphia Art Museum reception this evening:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Madam Bijoux said:


> A work of art at the Philadelphia Art Museum reception this evening:


Great shot!!! Madam B


----------



## JulesB68

Your roving reporter coming to you from the land of Sieste au Paradis. Sorry, no photo, but spotted a gold Evelyn at our hotel in Crillon Le Brave in Provence.


----------



## festus

seton said:


> fifth ave


Love the whole look!


----------



## festus

my peko said:


> View attachment 3080540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a ferry leaving Shekou China


Love that color!


----------



## JulesB68

Roving reporter update: Never mind the Picassos & the Miros; orange kelly, Pegasus MT and a lovely bit of VCA to boot at Colombe D'or in Saint Paul de Vence!


----------



## JulesB68

Ps. If you happened to be a tPfer, I absolutely loved the cw of your Pegasus MT on you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doves75 said:


> Yesterday was good day and certainly a nice day to spot some nice Birkin. Hope you like these pic. I wonder if the ladies with the exotic B are a TPFer??
> View attachment 3093985
> 
> View attachment 3093986
> 
> 
> And this little cute dog was stealing the show yesterday. Too cute!!
> View attachment 3093987
> 
> View attachment 3093988



2 exotic Bs in the same mall ?? and that doggie is darling !


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Madam Bijoux said:


> A work of art at the Philadelphia Art Museum reception this evening:




A photo from madame!
Constance in exotic. Yummy[emoji39]
Thank you for the spy shot


----------



## doves75

chkpfbeliever said:


> 2 exotic Bs in the same mall ?? and that doggie is darling !




Yea...right..?! It's actually in the same store, sitting on the opposite side of the sofa. the owners are friends and the B's are having fun shopping together [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## QuelleFromage

JulesB68 said:


> Roving reporter update: Never mind the Picassos & the Miros; orange kelly, Pegasus MT and a lovely bit of VCA to boot at Colombe D'or in Saint Paul de Vence!


I LOVE that restaurant! Wish that had been me you saw!


----------



## sydgirl

Town Hall station Sydney, young asian girl carrying a blue Lin ghw 35b...
Also in Piccadilly center, 35b croc in a dark brownish color... Shiny... Sorry but didn't have my phone handy to snap pics &#128542;


----------



## afsweet

Yesterday around noon at Dominique Ansel Kitchen in NYC. Constance had gold hardware, and the owner was also wearing a small silver CDC and had an H card holder. 


Also spotted a Ciel evelyne walking down W 58th yesterday afternoon and B25 black with GHW yesterday morning getting in a horse carriage by Central Park South.


----------



## antheakuma

Black lindy!


----------



## CenterStageBLN

sitting outside at my favourite café in berlin-charlottenburg...


----------



## Mariapia

CenterStageBLN said:


> sitting outside at my favourite café in berlin-charlottenburg...




What a gorgeous pic, CenterStage![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## doves75

There are a lot sightings lately 
Lindy



Black croc B25 ..are you able to see her[emoji6]? 



Black croc Kelly 32 sellier, Black Kelly, orange and etoupe Evelyn, but I could not snap a pic


----------



## JulesB68

Just thought I'd add a quick spy shot from the Four Seasons in Milan on Sunday morning. I think it was a gold 30, but the waiters had been really slow with the coffee and my H sleuthing skills were slightly off kilter


----------



## Mandy K

doves75 said:


> There are a lot sightings lately
> Lindy
> View attachment 3109683
> 
> 
> Black croc B25 ..are you able to see her[emoji6]?
> View attachment 3109686
> 
> 
> Black croc Kelly 32 sellier, Black Kelly, orange and etoupe Evelyn, but I could not snap a pic







JulesB68 said:


> Just thought I'd add a quick spy shot from the Four Seasons in Milan on Sunday morning. I think it was a gold 30, but the waiters had been really slow with the coffee and my H sleuthing skills were slightly off kilter




Great wildlife shots! Thanks for the eye candy [emoji177]


----------



## LaChocolat

No pics, but I saw a red birkin (30?) with ghw on University Ave in Toronto today, and a red birkin (35?) at the CNE fairgrounds in Toronto last Friday, didn't catch the hardware.


----------



## Rami00

LaChocolat said:


> No pics, but I saw a red birkin (30?) with ghw on University Ave in Toronto today, and a red birkin (35?) at the CNE fairgrounds in Toronto last Friday, didn't catch the hardware.



LOL! I have a rouge casaque 30 with SHW...


----------



## LaChocolat

Rami00 said:


> LOL! I have a rouge casaque 30 with SHW...



Hmmmm ..... did I see you Ms. Rami?    Maybe it was shw and not gold?   The lovely lady I spied yesterday was crossing University at Pearl St.  Unless it was a 30 that I saw at the CNE.  hmmm ...


----------



## Stansy

One k35 in black sitting in a beach chair on the baltic sea and a terrific bamboo Evelyne in the city center.

No spy pics as I was completely offline, didn't even have my phone with me


----------



## catsinthebag

Today on the Red Line (subway) going into Boston, a pretty Asian woman wearing a denim dress and what I think were flat Valentino Rockstud sandals, carrying a black Togo retourne PHW with a Fendi Karlito charm hanging off of it. She was also wearing a red Clic H and a black PHW CDC. Very stylish -- I wondered if she was a member here. I also wanted to tell her to please not wear her Kelly hanging open -- Boston is a safe city, but you're inviting pick pockets!


----------



## elle woods

Today in Toronto (so mesmerized I forgot to take spy pics)

- red tpm evie with a red strap (not amazone) at Cumberland & Bay St
- peach coloured (don't know actual name) garden party at Holt Renfrew Bloor


----------



## sydgirl

Today @ David Jones Sydney lunch time a 35b etoupe phw


----------



## chicinthecity777

sydgirl said:


> Today @ David Jones Sydney lunch time a 35b etoupe phw



Nice spy shot! But it's unlikely to be etoupe. No white stitching.


----------



## sydgirl

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Nice spy shot! But it's unlikely to be etoupe. No white stitching.



Thanks!! It had white stitching &#128521; just can't see in the pic as its a little far & blurry... I managed to get closer but was hard to take a subtle pic! Lol
And the lighting seems off in my pic too..


----------



## chicinthecity777

sydgirl said:


> Thanks!! It had white stitching &#128521; just can't see in the pic as its a little far & blurry... I managed to get closer but was hard to take a subtle pic! Lol
> And the lighting seems off in my pic too..



yes I can see it now, vaguely!


----------



## Ang12

Yesterday at Yorkdale mall in Toronto- spotted a beautiful black with PHW Kelly, a black alligator or croc B and a blue Lindy at Holt Renfrew. Later also spotted an étoupe Evelyn at Ferragamo. Surprised to see so many H bags now but maybe I wasn't paying attention before as I have only just discovered the world of H. You should have seen all the cosmetic SA's heads turn when the exotic B walked by.


----------



## Miss Al

Today at Singapore Takashimaya store, I was carrying my turquoise Lindy and saw a lady carrying an orangey-red croc lindy. Beautiful... makes me wanna get a croc lindy.


----------



## Jen123

Tj maxx in Atlanta


----------



## luckylove

Jen123 said:


> Tj maxx in Atlanta
> 
> View attachment 3120424



Fun spy pic!


----------



## hclubfan

Ang12 said:


> Yesterday at Yorkdale mall in Toronto- spotted a beautiful black with PHW Kelly, a black alligator or croc B and a blue Lindy at Holt Renfrew. Later also spotted an étoupe Evelyn at Ferragamo. Surprised to see so many H bags now but maybe I wasn't paying attention before as I have only just discovered the world of H. You should have seen all the cosmetic SA's heads turn when the exotic B walked by.



Wow, that's an unusually high number of H sightings at Yorkdale, Ang! I'm there at least once a week, and rarely see anyone else carrying an H bag. Seems to be tons of LV, but I rarely see H there!


----------



## billysmom

Jen123 said:


> Tj maxx in Atlanta
> 
> View attachment 3120424


Nice steath shot!!!


----------



## doves75

Spotted either Tosca or Rubis Birkin today while walking around the mall. I almost missed it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## valnsw

Spotted this on the train


----------



## Jen123

luckylove said:


> Fun spy pic!







billysmom said:


> Nice steath shot!!!




Thank you!! I snatched the shot while waiting in line. Such a beauty


----------



## Ang12

hclubfan said:


> Wow, that's an unusually high number of H sightings at Yorkdale, Ang! I'm there at least once a week, and rarely see anyone else carrying an H bag. Seems to be tons of LV, but I rarely see H there!


I'm surprised too hclubfan! I particularly loved the black K- that's on my wish list! I don't think I've ever seen so much H all at once. I thought H was pretty hard to spot in Toronto.


----------



## lynne_ross

Ang12 said:


> I'm surprised too hclubfan! I particularly loved the black K- that's on my wish list! I don't think I've ever seen so much H all at once. I thought H was pretty hard to spot in Toronto.



Most popular spot to see H sightings must be Bloor St and Yorkville. I went to the dentist this week (above Holts) and saw 4 birkins within a minute, excluding my own.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lynne_ross said:


> Most popular spot to see H sightings must be Bloor St and Yorkville. I went to the dentist this week (above Holts) and saw 4 birkins within a minute, excluding my own.


I saw Heather Reisman and her granddaughter, who must be about 11, carrying matching Kellys on Bloor Street. Worst wildlife ever


----------



## hclubfan

QuelleFromage said:


> I saw Heather Reisman and her granddaughter, who must be about 11, carrying matching Kellys on Bloor Street. Worst wildlife ever



Oh wow, that is far too young!! Guess the book business is treating her well!!


----------



## hclubfan

lynne_ross said:


> Most popular spot to see H sightings must be Bloor St and Yorkville. I went to the dentist this week (above Holts) and saw 4 birkins within a minute, excluding my own.



I totally agree about Bloor Street, lynne_ross. My mother and I were having lunch at the Holt's Cafe years ago, and Suzanne Rogers and friends were seated at the table next to us. We counted 8 birkins at that table alone (including Suzanne's striking pink croc birkin).


----------



## audreylita

A 35 black birkin in the elevator with me at Neiman Marcus in Boca.

Oh yeah, there was an owner attached to it, too.


----------



## lyseiki8

I spotted a yellow bolide across me (with a rodeo) on my flight at Row 22 on Singapore Airlines today ..


----------



## periogirl28

Cute Argile Swift Birkin 25 at South Kensington today


----------



## kellyh

Giuliana Rancic buying a white CDC in chicago Hermes


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doves75 said:


> Spotted either Tosca or Rubis Birkin today while walking around the mall. I almost missed it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3120713



Great shot. Looks like Rubis to me.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

valnsw said:


> Spotted this on the train



Love to see how H bags are understated and most people would never be able to guess the price.


----------



## luckylove

kellyh said:


> Giuliana Rancic buying a white CDC in chicago Hermes



Must have been fun to see! I am surprised CDC fits her because she has a tiny frame.


----------



## kellyh

luckylove said:


> Must have been fun to see! I am surprised CDC fits her because she has a tiny frame.


yes it was..she lives in chicago full time now!


----------



## marbella8

doves75 said:


> Spotted either Tosca or Rubis Birkin today while walking around the mall. I almost missed it [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3120713



Is this bloomingdale's at south coast?


----------



## BBdieBiene

Midtown Manhattan yesterday:


----------



## sleepykitten

BBdieBiene said:


> Midtown Manhattan yesterday:



nice spy shots! love the color on that lindy, and that ghillies kelly


----------



## DizzyFairy

Today @Melbourne tulip Festival...


----------



## klynneann

Montreal, down the block from Holt Renfrew, on Wednesday 9/9.  Great casual outfit!


----------



## BBdieBiene

sleepykitten said:


> nice spy shots! love the color on that lindy, and that ghillies kelly




Thanks! I was so nervous when taking these photos. Lol. And the Lindy is so beautiful in person!


----------



## loveforbal

San Jose Valley fair Mall nordies.. What a beauty..


----------



## Rami00

klynneann said:


> Montreal, down the block from Holt Renfrew, on Wednesday 9/9.  Great casual outfit!



Great shot! I guess...we Montréalers love Hermès red! lol


----------



## seton

B25 ombre lizard in outdoor cafe


----------



## doves75

These crocodiles [emoji246][emoji246][emoji246] are resting...waiting to be picked up [emoji16][emoji16] 



They're gorgeous aren't they?


----------



## QnBee9

doves75 said:


> These crocodiles [emoji246][emoji246][emoji246] are resting...waiting to be picked up [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3128933
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous aren't they?



I love the one in the bottom right.


----------



## doves75

QnBee9 said:


> I love the one in the bottom right.




I think that may be ebene with havane croc. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## periogirl28

Spy pic of a Special Order today at Hermes


----------



## doves75

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3129081
> 
> 
> Spy pic of a Special Order today at Hermes




What a Special bag...very vibrant happy colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## klynneann

qnbee9 said:


> i love the one in the bottom right.



+1!


----------



## marbella8

doves75 said:


> What a Special bag...very vibrant happy colors [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



ITA, and those shoes are gorgeous!
Great spy pic periogirl28!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doves75 said:


> These crocodiles [emoji246][emoji246][emoji246] are resting...waiting to be picked up [emoji16][emoji16]
> View attachment 3128933
> 
> 
> They're gorgeous aren't they?



Mind sharing where you saw them ? Vegas ? I have not seen so many exotics displayed in one case in the past.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

seton said:


> B25 ombre lizard in outdoor cafe



Gorgeous !


----------



## Daisu

chkpfbeliever said:


> Mind sharing where you saw them ? Vegas ? I have not seen so many exotics displayed in one case in the past.




I believe this was at SCP


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> Mind sharing where you saw them ? Vegas ? I have not seen so many exotics displayed in one case in the past.



I saw some of these at SCP.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Daisu said:


> I believe this was at SCP





megt10 said:


> I saw some of these at SCP.



Thanks ladies. What an assortment of exotics !!


----------



## doves75

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks ladies. What an assortment of exotics !!




Sorry for the late reply....but megt10 n Daisu are right...it's from SCP [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

doves75 said:


> Sorry for the late reply....but megt10 n Daisu are right...it's from SCP [emoji16][emoji16]



SCP must have lots of good stuff.


----------



## honhon

chkpfbeliever said:


> SCP must have lots of good stuff.


aw should have checked it out, i just walked by it few days ago.....


----------



## doves75

chkpfbeliever said:


> SCP must have lots of good stuff.




Indeed...that day they have quiet a bit exotic stuff on display, including an exotic CDC. And that bearn wallet is very nice. I think it's the new GT...but I'm not an expert. [emoji4][emoji4] 



honhon said:


> aw should have checked it out, i just walked by it few days ago.....




Aaww....you should check it out honhon...may be they're still on the display..,coz exotic H items are very expensive and sometimes move a bit slower IMO....unless it's a B or K [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## sbelle




----------



## JulesB68

sbelle said:


>



Do you think the lady on the left was also taking a spy pic?!


----------



## megt10

chkpfbeliever said:


> SCP must have lots of good stuff.



It varies. I didn't find much the last time I was there. Or should I say that I didn't find much that I wanted and didn't already have.


----------



## megt10

JulesB68 said:


> Do you think the lady on the left was also taking a spy pic?!



It kinda looks that way. Too funny.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

sbelle said:


>


Nice shot!


----------



## DizzyFairy

In Sydney for brunch, I saw one Birkin and a 28 black Croc Kelly.

I could only snap a pic of Birkin...


----------



## Bostonjetset

At Heathrow last week. Birkin in Menthe?


----------



## LaenaLovely

Omg!  I love this thread!  You ladies make me laugh on this boring monday.


----------



## sydgirl

Bostonjetset said:


> At Heathrow last week. Birkin in Menthe?



Gorgeous menthe b &#128149;


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia mall: a 35 gold Birkin & a 35 Gris T Birkin.


----------



## antheakuma

Black lindy again!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today on Walnut Street in Philadelphia in the pouring rain without a raincoat:  a PM2 etoupe Evelyne:cry::rain:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antheakuma said:


> Black lindy again!


Thanks for sharing


----------



## xoxoceline

Some gorgeous kellys today in LA


----------



## Mandy K

xoxoceline said:


> Some gorgeous kellys today in LA




Fantastic pics!


----------



## perlerare

This lady is my TwIn !

I just change my avatar in her honour


----------



## perlerare

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3129081
> 
> 
> Spy pic of a Special Order today at Hermes




That Zara jacket is everywhere !!!


----------



## Dipmai

Spotted a Black Picotin at WholeFoods tonight.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

perlerare said:


> That Zara jacket is everywhere !!!


Love her bag!


----------



## rainneday

perlerare said:


> This lady is my TwIn !
> 
> I just change my avatar in her honour



Just curious, is this a 28 or 32 in your opinion?


----------



## perlerare

rainneday said:


> Just curious, is this a 28 or 32 in your opinion?



It is a 28.


----------



## rainneday

perlerare said:


> It is a 28.



Oooh it is! Thank you so much! You just helped me to decide which size to pursue.


----------



## sleepykitten

xoxoceline said:


> Some gorgeous kellys today in LA



nice spy shots


----------



## honhon

i saw a lady with new colour glycine kelly.  it was a very pretty colour. i am not a pink person but been attracted to rose dragee, and glycine was close to rd but a bit more of grey.  it was subtle and classy, i liked it


----------



## b_lux_fashion

xoxoceline said:


> Some gorgeous kellys today in LA


Is the pink croc a 25cm, or 20cm?


----------



## Mandy K

Didn't manage to snap any pics but saw a beautiful croc kelly and a croc birkin in Harrods today


----------



## xoxoceline

b_lux_fashion said:


> Is the pink croc a 25cm, or 20cm?


I think 25cm


----------



## LaenaLovely

xoxoceline said:


> Some gorgeous kellys today in LA




These are fabulous!  You are a hermes paparazzi


----------



## klynneann

Vancouver, B.C. in the new Nordstrom - Picotin and Birkin:


----------



## grapegravity

Was doing grocery shopping at T and T and saw a gorgeous So Kelly in Feu color with PHW!  Very nice!


----------



## Chloesam

No pictures but raining Kellys and Birkins (mostly Kellys) all over the streets of Paris yesterday. Mostly near Place Vendome and inside Colette.


----------



## MYH

klynneann said:


> Vancouver, B.C. in the new Nordstrom - Picotin and Birkin:



Ding! Ding! Ding! you get a photog prize for capturing two different bags in one pic.


----------



## klynneann

MYH said:


> Ding! Ding! Ding! you get a photog prize for capturing two different bags in one pic.



Woot!    You have no idea how hard it was to get lol (they wouldn't stand still)!


----------



## Graw

Awesome job getting these photos! Stealth [emoji4]


----------



## Mandy K

Super cute picotin going down the escalator to the London tube


----------



## Flip88

seton said:


> B25 ombre lizard in outdoor cafe



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## periogirl28

FSH on Saturday
Himalaya 35 croc B on petite lady
Bordeaux 28 shiny K on super elegant blonde lady in matching sweater [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Etoupe Bleu Thalassa Kelly 32 Eclat on Hermes manager sitting in on our meeting 
Lots more but I can't remember


----------



## Andy1612

B30 in etoupe at the LV store, I think that I stared a bit &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mandy K

Stunning croc kelly with GHW on a very elegant lady in London


----------



## periogirl28

Mandy K said:


> Stunning croc kelly with GHW on a very elegant lady in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155983




Ultra chic! I love the whole look.


----------



## periogirl28

Totally I saw another lady who was also wearing her Constance and Jumping boots like me. 

RC Epsom Constance and Etain Jumpings in the wild. Love the whole outfit!


----------



## H.C.LV.

periogirl28 said:


> Totally I saw another lady who was also wearing her Constance and Jumping boots like me.
> 
> RC Epsom Constance and Etain Jumpings in the wild. Love the whole outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3156112



I LOVE this look! The Constance is AMAZING


----------



## Daisu

Mandy K said:


> Stunning croc kelly with GHW on a very elegant lady in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155983







periogirl28 said:


> Totally I saw another lady who was also wearing her Constance and Jumping boots like me.
> 
> RC Epsom Constance and Etain Jumpings in the wild. Love the whole outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3156112




Love both of these! Thanks for the eye candy [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

periogirl28 said:


> Totally I saw another lady who was also wearing her Constance and Jumping boots like me.
> 
> RC Epsom Constance and Etain Jumpings in the wild. Love the whole outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3156112


 
WOW! This lady has style.


----------



## Rami00

Mandy K said:


> Stunning croc kelly with GHW on a very elegant lady in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3155983


 
Love it! must be have been really hard to take this shot. Hi5 on photography skills.


----------



## Txoceangirl

periogirl28 said:


> Totally I saw another lady who was also wearing her Constance and Jumping boots like me.
> 
> RC Epsom Constance and Etain Jumpings in the wild. Love the whole outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3156112


Love this look, so stylish.  Great catch!


----------



## Mandy K

Rami00 said:


> Love it! must be have been really hard to take this shot. Hi5 on photography skills.




Haha thanks! I had to move quickly to get the pic! Her whole outfit and the bag were even more amazing in real life! [emoji4]


----------



## Inkbluelover

Orange Lindy


----------



## sydgirl

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3157818
> 
> Orange Lindy



Lol train station in Sydney somewhere? &#128521;


----------



## Inkbluelover

sydgirl said:


> Lol train station in Sydney somewhere? &#128521;



Eastwood, lol...


----------



## periogirl28

I don't have a picture but another customer and I were chatting in the store yesterday and I was admiring her 28 Vache Naturelle and Toile Kelly with GHW. She was sending it in for refurbishment but it was in fabulous condition and she had bought it as a vintage bag. It was made in the 60s! 
If she is a fellow TPF here, can I say, I really love your bag!


----------



## GimmieHermes

Spotted a chic lady with a black birkin palladium hardware, wearing red tweed Chanel jacket, black pants and ankle boots at Cheesecake Factory willow grove yesterday during dinner..great style !


----------



## roy40

I felt super creepy this time ... Gorgeous black Kelly in Philadelphia - GHW obviously.


----------



## BBdieBiene

roy40 said:


> I felt super creepy this time ... Gorgeous black Kelly in Philadelphia - GHW obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159871




Nice shot! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bostonjetset

roy40 said:


> I felt super creepy this time ... Gorgeous black Kelly in Philadelphia - GHW obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159871



Great spy pic, Roy!  And welcome back!!  You've been missed on the boards.


----------



## perlerare

roy40 said:


> I felt super creepy this time ... Gorgeous black Kelly in Philadelphia - GHW obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3159871




That's really a cool picture !!


----------



## ChanelChap

Spotted in line outside of Garrett's Popcorn off of Michigan Avenue in Chicago. I suppose unhealthy, touristy food is the great equalizer, hehe. No idea of the exact style, but it was a B 30, I believe.


----------



## QuelleFromage

ChanelChap said:


> Spotted in line outside of Garrett's Popcorn off of Michigan Avenue in Chicago. I suppose unhealthy, touristy food is the great equalizer, hehe. No idea of the exact style, but it was a B 30, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3160765


Ooh a Ghillies in the wild.....


----------



## Sammy Royal

^ And another B35 ghillies (bamboo) grizzley (taupe) at Charles de Gaule airport Paris on Thursday afternoon. With two patterned orange Twillys around the handels. The B was absolutely breathtaking!! Sorry, no secret pic possible.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

periogirl28 said:


> Totally I saw another lady who was also wearing her Constance and Jumping boots like me.
> 
> RC Epsom Constance and Etain Jumpings in the wild. Love the whole outfit!
> 
> View attachment 3156112




This is a great shot and beautiful outfit combo.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ChanelChap said:


> Spotted in line outside of Garrett's Popcorn off of Michigan Avenue in Chicago. I suppose unhealthy, touristy food is the great equalizer, hehe. No idea of the exact style, but it was a B 30, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3160765




Love the design! Nice shot.


----------



## lulilu

GimmieHermes said:


> Spotted a chic lady with a black birkin palladium hardware, wearing red tweed Chanel jacket, black pants and ankle boots at Cheesecake Factory willow grove yesterday during dinner..great style !



a rare sighting indeed


----------



## Hermesforlife

Small kelly ghw in Balthazar NYC today. Not sure the size but was very small.


----------



## LVobsessedNYC

Hermesforlife said:


> Small kelly ghw in Balthazar NYC today. Not sure the size but was very small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161341



Nice spy shot Hermesforlife. Love the tiny Kelly &#10084;


----------



## **Chanel**

ChanelChap said:


> Spotted in line outside of Garrett's Popcorn off of Michigan Avenue in Chicago. I suppose unhealthy, touristy food is the great equalizer, hehe. No idea of the exact style, but it was a B 30, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3160765



This must have been a great sight, love the Ghillies B !


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at a Philadelphia Chamber Orchestra concert:  a 32 Indigo Kelly, GHW.


----------



## Notorious Pink

At yesterday's PetiteParade runway show: my friend's stunning BBK GHW (OMG gorgeous!), another mom had an etoupe Evelyn and June Ambrose was wearing a black CDC (you can see it on her IG), plus me with my 35B & CDC. I'm sure there was more! In the background of one or two pics I'm seeing a black 30B as well. Sorry, no H pics!


----------



## etoupebirkin

At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.

I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket. 

The sightings included:
30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!

A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

boy did I have some sightings at fashion island today!
Mother w/ Black Kelly GHW either 32 or 35 with green twilly, and daughter with 30cm black birkin PHW. 
Others I saw were: Blue Jean (I believe) Birkin in 30/35; Bleu Electrique Lindy (gorgeous btw).

@ SCP Chanel saw: SO Kelly in I believe Blue Jean, and also a bright fiery fun red-pink-orange (sorry don't know the color) Birkin


----------



## b_lux_fashion

etoupebirkin said:


> At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.
> 
> I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket.
> 
> The sightings included:
> 30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
> 35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
> 35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!
> 
> A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.



First off, wow!!! Your outfit sounds DELICIOUS and so amazing and gorgeous!! 
Second, that Rubis Birkin is... devine!


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.
> 
> I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket.
> 
> The sightings included:
> 30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
> 35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
> 35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!
> 
> A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.



No pic of your divine sounding outfit?  Your plume is TDF!!


----------



## loves

etoupebirkin said:


> At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.
> 
> I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket.
> 
> The sightings included:
> 30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
> 35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
> 35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!
> 
> A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.



superb pics and your outfit sounds amazing


----------



## etoupebirkin

Here's a picture of DD and me from the show. No H (showing) in that pic but lots of VCA. It's PG 30 motifs and WG MOP 20 Motifs, plus a nice pic of the butterfly.

And I found a pic of the Alezan SO Kelly.


----------



## afsweet

at le diplomate in dc yesterday for brunch: spotted a halzan on a middle aged woman accompanied by H silk scarf, and a gold farandole necklace on a young girl brunching with friends.


----------



## antschulina

Hermesforlife said:


> Small kelly ghw in Balthazar NYC today. Not sure the size but was very small.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3161341



Thank you for sharing! I love this K and Le Balthazar! Went there recently and brought my etoupe B. It is such a NICE place!!!!!!!!!!! And of course I feel very happy bc other tPFs go there too!!


----------



## antschulina

etoupebirkin said:


> At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.
> 
> I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket.
> 
> The sightings included:
> 30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
> 35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
> 35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!
> 
> A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.



Gorgeous pics! Thanks for making us drooling, I bet you had a great time with all this eye candies!


----------



## Cavalier Girl

EB, you and DD both look wonderful!  I love your new shorter hair!


----------



## tesi

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of DD and me from the show. No H (showing) in that pic but lots of VCA. It's PG 30 motifs and WG MOP 20 Motifs, plus a nice pic of the butterfly.
> 
> And I found a pic of the Alezan SO Kelly.





you girls look exquisite, simply exquisite!  what a wonderful time you must have had.


----------



## Graw

NYC subway


----------



## Ethengdurst

Wynn hotel Vegas: a croc Constance black, an Etain (I think) Evie, a black cartable Constance. Didn't have time to whip out my phone til this:





A black CDC, a Kelly gold bracelet. Wonder what's in the bag? &#128521;


----------



## klynneann

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of DD and me from the show. No H (showing) in that pic but lots of VCA. It's PG 30 motifs and WG MOP 20 Motifs, plus a nice pic of the butterfly.
> 
> And I found a pic of the Alezan SO Kelly.



Love both your outfits! Gorgeous VCA!


----------



## **Chanel**

etoupebirkin said:


> Here's a picture of DD and me from the show. No H (showing) in that pic but lots of VCA. It's PG 30 motifs and WG MOP 20 Motifs, plus a nice pic of the butterfly.
> 
> And I found a pic of the Alezan SO Kelly.



Wow *eb*, great pictures and I just love your VCA .
Who makes the tassel on your Alezan SO Kelly? Love it!


----------



## klynneann

I'm sorry I don't have a photo, but at a local Italian restaurant tonight, a pretty woman with a GP (denim?) and Brandebourgs CSGM in the black/white neutral cw.  Was pleasantly surprised to see some H right in my town!


----------



## Miffy8

perlerare said:


> This lady is my TwIn !
> 
> I just change my avatar in her honour



Just gorgeous - what leather and colour is your Kelly? Just when I decided to pursue a Birkin I see these photos and think how I should get a Kelly now.


----------



## perlerare

Miffy8 said:


> Just gorgeous - what leather and colour is your Kelly? Just when I decided to pursue a Birkin I see these photos and think how I should get a Kelly now.



It is Chamonix leather in Naturel color.


----------



## Miffy8

perlerare said:


> It is Chamonix leather in Naturel color.



Thank you! Goals


----------



## OneMoreDay

Croc Lindy Noir


----------



## sbelle

A stylish young woman carrying an Evelyne near Notre Dame today .


----------



## tnw

Not talented enough for spy pics but, many fun sightings in New York this past week:
Etoupe Birkin at the Neue Galerie
Etoupe Birkin at the St. Regis
Rouge H Kelly on  Fifth Avenue
Gold Evelyne at Palma last night 
Tabac Kelly on Fifth Avenue today
And my favorite sighting today, a beautiful purple (couldn't tell which purple) Birkin at Katz's Delicatessen


----------



## roy40

Spotted yesterday on Philadelphia's Locust Street:

A Gorgeous Etoupe Victoria on a VERY elegant woman. [emoji106]&#127995;

Also, on the same block, a convincing to some Blue Jean Evelyne PM knock-off. [emoji107]&#127995;


----------



## lyseiki8

.. Spotted a black jyspiere on a stylish lady in all black at the airline lounge in Tokyo - hope you can see the fun "french fries" phone casing she carries with her :upside-down:


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

ChanelChap said:


> Spotted in line outside of Garrett's Popcorn off of Michigan Avenue in Chicago. I suppose unhealthy, touristy food is the great equalizer, hehe. No idea of the exact style, but it was a B 30, I believe.
> 
> View attachment 3160765



Have the same Ghillies color combination but in a K32 ~ it is argile/etoupe. Wonderful H craftsmanship and thanks for the pic, *ChanelChap*!


----------



## TankerToad

An Orange Graff cashmere silk GM at the airport in Chicago 
Always so excited to see GMs in action


----------



## OneMoreDay

B30 in Blue Nuit with GHW at brunch today.


----------



## BirkinDenmark

35 B noir togo i'm guessing crossing the street, at Neuer wall in Hamburg, Germany. 
30 B i think mykonos blue Alligator in H Hamburg, on a lovely grey haired lady with matching blue coat. Looking super chic  I was so struck by it, wow.


----------



## b_lux_fashion

Was inside Céline SCP yesterday and saw a lady walking outside the store with either a 35 or 40cm Bamboo Kelly being held in croc of her arm.  It was honestly so gorgeous. 
I'm not a big size bag person, and don't like them usually (on me), but seeing her with it and how she carried it kind of made me really want to have a bigger kelly for some fun in my future collection! It was so different to the normal kelly look


----------



## Allurex112

Hermes galore in NYC!

A gorgeous green crocodile kelly (28?) on an immaculately dressed woman spotted a couple of blocks south of the Hermes store on Madison. I wish I could have taken a picture! I wouldn't be surprised if she was a CEO of her own company, a screen siren from the past, or a socialite of some sort. 

I then spotted something even more striking later that week - a white 32 kelly, not sure what the leather was, but not exotic, in the bar/hallway of Le Parker Meridien. It was striking because the woman had hair as white as her purse, and was sitting with her Silken Windhound that was also snow white. I love my short trips into the city!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lyseiki8 said:


> .. Spotted a black jyspiere on a stylish lady in all black at the airline lounge in Tokyo - hope you can see the fun "french fries" phone casing she carries with her :upside-down:


Such great shots!


----------



## Serva1

Allurex112 said:


> Hermes galore in NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> A gorgeous green crocodile kelly (28?) on an immaculately dressed woman spotted a couple of blocks south of the Hermes store on Madison. I wish I could have taken a picture! I wouldn't be surprised if she was a CEO of her own company, a screen siren from the past, or a socialite of some sort.
> 
> 
> 
> I then spotted something even more striking later that week - a white 32 kelly, not sure what the leather was, but not exotic, in the bar/hallway of Le Parker Meridien. It was striking because the woman had hair as white as her purse, and was sitting with her Silken Windhound that was also snow white. I love my short trips into the city!




I would have loved to see the white K32 and the lady with white hair and her snow white silken windhound [emoji1] Sounds striking even without a pic so thank you for sharing!


----------



## Allurex112

Serva1 said:


> I would have loved to see the white K32 and the lady with white hair and her snow white silken windhound [emoji1] Sounds striking even without a pic so thank you for sharing!



Thank you for letting me share! It was definitely one of those moments when you feel like you're walking through a scene in a movie.


----------



## littlemissmafia

Was having lunch at Aura at the new National Gallery Singapore when this elegant lady came with her Black Croc Birkin 30.


----------



## littlemissmafia

This was her fantastic posse of dining companions. Was impossible for me to capture the rest of the croc Birkins but you can imagine what a stunning sight it was!


----------



## doves75

littlemissmafia said:


> View attachment 3179514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was having lunch at Aura at the new National Gallery Singapore when this elegant lady came with her Black Croc Birkin 30.







littlemissmafia said:


> This was her fantastic posse of dining companions. Was impossible for me to capture the rest of the croc Birkins but you can imagine what a stunning sight it was!




I always go .,ga ga whenever I see a croc Birkin. Thanks for posting. I bet your lunch taste better with some wildlife sightings [emoji4]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

littlemissmafia said:


> View attachment 3179514
> 
> 
> Was having lunch at Aura at the new National Gallery Singapore when this elegant lady came with her Black Croc Birkin 30.





littlemissmafia said:


> This was her fantastic posse of dining companions. Was impossible for me to capture the rest of the croc Birkins but you can imagine what a stunning sight it was!



The gold medal of all sightings, *littlemissmafia*. Thanks!


----------



## SandySummer

littlemissmafia said:


> This was her fantastic posse of dining companions. Was impossible for me to capture the rest of the croc Birkins but you can imagine what a stunning sight it was!



OMG power lunch


----------



## chkpfbeliever

littlemissmafia said:


> This was her fantastic posse of dining companions. Was impossible for me to capture the rest of the croc Birkins but you can imagine what a stunning sight it was!



My heart always skip a beat when I see a croc B or K.  This must be quite a scene.


----------



## nana9026

SandySummer said:


> OMG power lunch




Superpower lunch!! [emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

littlemissmafia said:


> This was her fantastic posse of dining companions. Was impossible for me to capture the rest of the croc Birkins but you can imagine what a stunning sight it was!




What a lunchdate with crocs[emoji7] The food must have been good too, but it would have been difficult for me to concentrate with so much eyecandy!


----------



## shopaholicious

K20 etoupe epsom at a restaurant in Dublin CA


----------



## Hermey_dentiste

GORGEOUS Miel (?) 35 croc B on an elegant lady at the American Dental Association convention in Washington DC....also saw a fake black 35 B earlier&#128533;


----------



## littlemissmafia

Sorry I can't get the hang of this multi-quote-reply thingum but yes, it was eyecandy galore. I don't normally take spy shots but now this, I couldn't miss. Just had to share with TPFers. In other news, the food was good but hehe, I think I could be full just looking at the croc Birkins!


----------



## loves

I'm usually bad at spy pics but I got one last week, Singapore


----------



## Allurex112

Spotted at the Todd English food hall at the plaza hotel in NYC. Took a picture bc it looked like it was made of suede and I had never seen one like it before!


----------



## audreylita

Allurex112 said:


> Spotted at the Todd English food hall at the plaza hotel in NYC. Took a picture bc it looked like it was made of suede and I had never seen one like it before!



LOVE that food hall !


----------



## Allurex112

audreylita said:


> LOVE that food hall !



Same here! Just wish it weren't so overrun with tourists at times.


----------



## Wildflower22

Can't believe I actually recognized it, but saw a Hermes So Kelly in Brooks Brothers today. I live in a part of TN where Hermes is basically non-existent. I am so unfamiliar with the brand that I had to Google which bag this is, but my spy picture is terrible! Her shoes are great though! (I kept her companion in the photo because she had an LV I've never seen before. At first, I dismissed it as a fake but have reconsidered because of her Hermes, or what I'm guessing is a real Hermes)


----------



## Jen123

Wildflower22 said:


> Can't believe I actually recognized it, but saw a Hermes So Kelly in Brooks Brothers today. I live in a part of TN where Hermes is basically non-existent. I am so unfamiliar with the brand that I had to Google which bag this is, but my spy picture is terrible! Her shoes are great though! (I kept her companion in the photo because she had an LV I've never seen before. At first, I dismissed it as a fake but have reconsidered because of her Hermes, or what I'm guessing is a real Hermes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187672




Great spy picture! Both women look fantastic!


----------



## audreylita

Wildflower22 said:


> Can't believe I actually recognized it, but saw a Hermes So Kelly in Brooks Brothers today. I live in a part of TN where Hermes is basically non-existent. I am so unfamiliar with the brand that I had to Google which bag this is, but my spy picture is terrible! *Her shoes are great though! *(I kept her companion in the photo because she had an LV I've never seen before. At first, I dismissed it as a fake but have reconsidered because of her Hermes, or what I'm guessing is a real Hermes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187672



Those shoes are Roger Vivier.


----------



## Wildflower22

Jen123 said:


> Great spy picture! Both women look fantastic!




They sure did!!!


----------



## Wildflower22

audreylita said:


> Those shoes are Roger Vivier.




Probably a bad thing I know because I may have just expanded my Christmas wish list...you rock!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

audreylita said:


> Those shoes are Roger Vivier.



Love those RV flats! 

Back to topic.


----------



## aameri

Love love love RV


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Wildflower22 said:


> Can't believe I actually recognized it, but saw a Hermes So Kelly in Brooks Brothers today. I live in a part of TN where Hermes is basically non-existent. I am so unfamiliar with the brand that I had to Google which bag this is, but my spy picture is terrible! Her shoes are great though! (I kept her companion in the photo because she had an LV I've never seen before. At first, I dismissed it as a fake but have reconsidered because of her Hermes, or what I'm guessing is a real Hermes)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3187672


Yes those shoes is a killer wow.


----------



## orangeaddict

Was at Tiffanys and saw a k28 black Epsom with ghw. Complimented the lady and she showed me that her bag was an SO and had bleu Jean interior. Such a beautiful bag [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] it was too intrusive to snap a photo bit thought I would share.


----------



## antheakuma

Was in Kuala Lumpur earlier and spent a weekend at Pavilion. Got quite a number H sightings! Numerous B and one black C with GHW, and manage to snap this one:

Sorry for blurry pic


----------



## antheakuma

Escalators are perfect places for spys! Got a close-up of this lindy, i think it's 34


----------



## LOUKPEACH

antheakuma said:


> Escalators are perfect places for spys! Got a close-up of this lindy, i think it's 34


Nice one!


----------



## Perfect Day

littlemissmafia said:


> View attachment 3179514
> 
> 
> Was having lunch at Aura at the new National Gallery Singapore when this elegant lady came with her Black Croc Birkin 30.



This is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Ccc1

Love the color. Great spy pic


----------



## seton

grisgris CSGM at saks


----------



## doves75

Sighting at H store


----------



## audreylita

A lovely 35 birkin, possibly anemone, in the new Goyard boutique in Bal Harbour Shops, Miami Beach.


----------



## Hermesforlife

Short hills mall today

A black 30 Birkin, a blue Evelyn, a gold 35 Birkin,a black 34 garden party, a 37 étoupe Bolide. An étoupe bolide as we'll. Lots of Chanel too. Was a nice day for eye candy


----------



## Freckles1

Black B35 at RL Chicago


----------



## my peko

An elegant lady at Whole Food, West Van


----------



## sydgirl

my peko said:


> An elegant lady at Whole Food, West Van
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3198265



Graphite?? Stunning!!


----------



## catsinthebag

I'm not familiar enough with this particular model, but I think this was a Halzan today on the T (Boston's subway).


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Such good wildlife sightings.  Love to see H in action.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

antheakuma said:


> Escalators are perfect places for spys! Got a close-up of this lindy, i think it's 34



Great shot. You're right though. There is always enough time to take a snap and pretend that you're looking at your texts.


----------



## klynneann

catsinthebag said:


> I'm not familiar enough with this particular model, but I think this was a Halzan today on the T (Boston's subway).
> View attachment 3198482



Yes, a Halzan!  Ebene?  Great shot!!


----------



## antheakuma

Gateway Tsimshatsui, Hong Kong


----------



## sydgirl

antheakuma said:


> Gateway Tsimshatsui, Hong Kong



I was in HK in 2012 and remember seeing so many H bags on & around Canton Rd & in Harbour City!
Coming from Sydney Australia where H sightings are rare, it was really exciting... Saw numerous SO b's too...swoon... &#128536;


----------



## antheakuma

sydgirl said:


> I was in HK in 2012 and remember seeing so many H bags on & around Canton Rd & in Harbour City!
> Coming from Sydney Australia where H sightings are rare, it was really exciting... Saw numerous SO b's too...swoon... &#128536;


Indeed HK has got a lot of H sightings! Japan is no less too! This is from Osaka subway


----------



## antheakuma

Shinsaibashi, Osaka


----------



## Miss Al

antheakuma said:


> Shinsaibashi, Osaka



Wow! Birkin on a bicycle...


----------



## antschulina

antheakuma said:


> Shinsaibashi, Osaka




Awesome sighting! Love this B!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

antheakuma said:


> Shinsaibashi, Osaka



antheakuma - This is so cool to catch this wildlife !!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SandySummer

I don't usually take wildlife pictures but these two sightings must be shared with other H lovers. I am in Bangkok and yesterday went to Siam Paragon shopping mall.

First up, Thai princess HRH Sirivannavari at the Mandarin Oriental Shop shopping for pastries. I have always loved her style and the H sighting was a plus. Kelly 28cm in Rogue Pivoine PHW with Rodeo in Blue Aztec. Picture is unclear as I look it from outside the shop and also there was a crowd forming.




Then, an unknown Thai woman with B30 in Blanc Epsom GHW, H skirt, H shoes and top unknown. Amaaaaaaazing! So elegant and classy.


----------



## seton

that Sangles skirt is divine!

Etain (?) B35 at Bergdorf


----------



## audreylita

A 30 cm birkin in potiron in rainy Palm Beach on a cute young gal with a blond ponytail.

I haven't seen a potiron birkin in years so for me it was a rare sighting.  It looked surprisingly fresh and is giving me ideas.


----------



## acoolbag

SandySummer said:


> I don't usually take wildlife pictures but these two sightings must be shared with other H lovers. I am in Bangkok and yesterday went to Siam Paragon shopping mall.
> 
> First up, Thai princess HRH Sirivannavari at the Mandarin Oriental Shop shopping for pastries. I have always loved her style and the H sighting was a plus. Kelly 28cm in Rogue Pivoine PHW with Rodeo in Blue Aztec. Picture is unclear as I look it from outside the shop and also there was a crowd forming.
> 
> View attachment 3201161
> 
> 
> Then, an unknown Thai woman with B30 in Blanc Epsom GHW, H skirt, H shoes and top unknown. Amaaaaaaazing! So elegant and classy.
> 
> View attachment 3201162
> 
> View attachment 3201163



Wow I love that skirt!! you'd make a great wildlife photographer  &#128521;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

SandySummer said:


> I don't usually take wildlife pictures but these two sightings must be shared with other H lovers. I am in Bangkok and yesterday went to Siam Paragon shopping mall.
> 
> First up, Thai princess HRH Sirivannavari at the Mandarin Oriental Shop shopping for pastries. I have always loved her style and the H sighting was a plus. Kelly 28cm in Rogue Pivoine PHW with Rodeo in Blue Aztec. Picture is unclear as I look it from outside the shop and also there was a crowd forming.
> 
> View attachment 3201161
> 
> 
> Then, an unknown Thai woman with B30 in Blanc Epsom GHW, H skirt, H shoes and top unknown. Amaaaaaaazing! So elegant and classy.
> 
> View attachment 3201162
> 
> View attachment 3201163





seton said:


> that Sangles skirt is divine!
> 
> Etain (?) B35 at Bergdorf



Wowza, you both hit the jackpot with these wildlife sightings and can't thank you enough for this eye candy!


----------



## SandySummer

I may have just died. Again my anti wildlife pic rule needed to be broken again: ta

Tamara Ecclestone at Madison with so black Matt croc b35 ascending down the winding steps with her daughter. Only caught a picture of them going back up. Delayed reaction due to shock.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

SandySummer said:


> I may have just died. Again my anti wildlife pic rule needed to be broken again: ta
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone at Madison with so black Matt croc b35 ascending down the winding steps with her daughter. Only caught a picture of them going back up. Delayed reaction due to shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210087




Nice shot!! I would have been in shock too lol


----------



## LOUKPEACH

SandySummer said:


> I don't usually take wildlife pictures but these two sightings must be shared with other H lovers. I am in Bangkok and yesterday went to Siam Paragon shopping mall.
> 
> First up, Thai princess HRH Sirivannavari at the Mandarin Oriental Shop shopping for pastries. I have always loved her style and the H sighting was a plus. Kelly 28cm in Rogue Pivoine PHW with Rodeo in Blue Aztec. Picture is unclear as I look it from outside the shop and also there was a crowd forming.
> 
> View attachment 3201161
> 
> 
> Then, an unknown Thai woman with B30 in Blanc Epsom GHW, H skirt, H shoes and top unknown. Amaaaaaaazing! So elegant and classy.
> 
> View attachment 3201162
> 
> View attachment 3201163


They said you will find H bag at every corner in Siam Paragon. wow


----------



## audreylita

SandySummer said:


> I may have just died. Again my anti wildlife pic rule needed to be broken again: ta
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone at Madison with so black Matt croc b35 ascending down the winding steps with her daughter. Only caught a picture of them going back up. Delayed reaction due to shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210087



I saw her there 2 or 3 years ago in the jewelry department.  I looked at her and she gave me a big smile.  It was very sweet.


----------



## LaPato

Gorgeous croc ... unfortunately I'm not a fan off twillies on croc .


----------



## loveforbal

@ five guys in Sunnyvale..


----------



## bagreedy

Last call milpitas


----------



## sydgirl

SandySummer said:


> I may have just died. Again my anti wildlife pic rule needed to be broken again: ta
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone at Madison with so black Matt croc b35 ascending down the winding steps with her daughter. Only caught a picture of them going back up. Delayed reaction due to shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210087



WOW!! Now that's a wildlife sighting! I too wouldve been in shock! Wonder if she bought anything? Alas, to have endless money to shop at Hermes... Sigh... 






LaPato said:


> Gorgeous croc ... unfortunately I'm not a fan off twillies on croc .



Mimosa! I die! My HG exotic colour! Stunning!!


----------



## SandySummer

audreylita said:


> I saw her there 2 or 3 years ago in the jewelry department.  I looked at her and she gave me a big smile.  It was very sweet.




Yes I watched her walk her little daughter down the steps, I think the baby was insisting on walking which was really cute. I didn't realize who she was because I was too busy thinking about how cute the baby was but then I saw the so black B and took note. The large man in the back is definitely their bodyguard, he was checking the perimeters and had a winding headset.


----------



## klynneann

bagreedy said:


> Last call milpitas
> 
> View attachment 3210376



What color do you think this is?


----------



## sparklyprincess

klynneann said:


> What color do you think this is?




Maybe Tabac Camel?


----------



## ALiteBeat82

bagreedy said:


> Last call milpitas
> 
> View attachment 3210376


That outlet is a mess! But def like to hunt for H in there. I saw a Picotin at New Park mall in Newark. You'll be surprised where H wildlife pops up.


----------



## bagreedy

ALiteBeat82 said:


> That outlet is a mess! But def like to hunt for H in there. I saw a Picotin at New Park mall in Newark. You'll be surprised where H wildlife pops up.



I agree, the nightmare starts with parking. I had a lastcall return to make and spotted this while I was waiting to make the return.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

SandySummer said:


> I may have just died. Again my anti wildlife pic rule needed to be broken again: ta
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone at Madison with so black Matt croc b35 ascending down the winding steps with her daughter. Only caught a picture of them going back up. Delayed reaction due to shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210087



*sandysummer* - It has been a month of royalty encounters for you.  Keep that up ! Good shots.


----------



## sydgirl

Wish I snapped a pic but was in too much shock and awe!
MLC Sydney, well dressed older lady carrying a...drum roll please... 35 Himalaya b!!!!!!!!! &#128150;
I almost walked into someone whilst looking at it &#128514;


----------



## loveforbal

@ Bloomingdales PaloAlto


----------



## chessmont

loveforbal said:


> @ Bloomingdales PaloAlto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211596



What size do you think this Kelly is?


----------



## QuelleFromage

chessmont said:


> What size do you think this Kelly is?


Looks like a 32 given that the wearer isn't that tall.....


----------



## chessmont

Thank you


----------



## seton

this is not even half of what I saw over a 30 min period.


----------



## Luvquality

Super spy shots, Seton!!


----------



## klynneann

Oh, that birdie!!


----------



## loves

great shots seton!! really enjoyed them so thanks. the birdie is gorgeous btw


----------



## lil_fashionista

Great shots Seton!  I especially love the one with the etoupe Evelyne as I have the same bag.


----------



## **Chanel**

seton said:


> this is not even half of what I saw over a 30 min period.



Whoa, great sightings and pics *seton*! J'adore the birdie Kelly !


----------



## purplepoodles

Stunning bright candy pink 32cm birkin w/ white contrast stitching & ghw carried by a very stylish lady dressing in head to toe black sitting in front of me on an AC flight to Vancouver. Lighting was v bad and couldn't risk flash.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

purplepoodles said:


> Stunning bright candy pink 32cm birkin w/ white contrast stitching & ghw carried by a very stylish lady dressing in head to toe black sitting in front of me on an AC flight to Vancouver. Lighting was v bad and couldn't risk flash.




So posh! 

Have a good flight!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

seton said:


> this is not even half of what I saw over a 30 min period.




What a sighting!! I love the pico and the birdie!


----------



## doves75

Yesterday at Saks, Jypsiere 37 black


----------



## chkpfbeliever

seton said:


> this is not even half of what I saw over a 30 min period.



Great shot !! I guess it is NYC after all. This would be sighting here in one year !


----------



## Ethengdurst

loveforbal said:


> @ Bloomingdales PaloAlto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211596



Love the Bay Area sighthings! I'm never too quick to take spy pics myself.

Saw an orange croc B 25 or 30 in Bellagio Las Vegas yesterday. Still too slow to take a pic, sorry!


----------



## Perfect Day

SandySummer said:


> I may have just died. Again my anti wildlife pic rule needed to be broken again: ta
> 
> Tamara Ecclestone at Madison with so black Matt croc b35 ascending down the winding steps with her daughter. Only caught a picture of them going back up. Delayed reaction due to shock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3210087



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## LOUKPEACH

doves75 said:


> Yesterday at Saks, Jypsiere 37 black
> 
> View attachment 3215082
> 
> View attachment 3215083


Great shot thank you


----------



## chicinthecity777

Dear friend's jige at Royal Opera House The Nutcracker performance.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear friend's jige at Royal Opera House The Nutcracker performance.



Love the bag and the Royal Opera House -- I do prefer opera to ballet though


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> Love the bag and the Royal Opera House -- I do prefer opera to ballet though



If I could only understand Italian!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Spotted this at Geneva


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

loveforbal said:


> @ Bloomingdales PaloAlto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211596



Beautiful! 



seton said:


> this is not even half of what I saw over a 30 min period.



*seton*, this is exactly what I experience at Barney's in NYC. Great shots, thanks. 



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Dear friend's jige at Royal Opera House The Nutcracker performance.



Lovely color jige and gorgeous venue, *xiang*!


----------



## chicinthecity777

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Lovely color jige and gorgeous venue, *xiang*!



Thank you dear! Hope all is well with you honey!


----------



## Perfect Day

LittleHermesgir said:


> Spotted this at Geneva



Nice pic! Hope she took a step back though or that is one damaged bag!


----------



## calflu

Vegas 

All 3 girls in their early 20s carry a B
The guy is carrying another Hermes bag I can't ID with Hermes wallet


----------



## nadineluv

seton said:


> this is not even half of what I saw over a 30 min period.




Thanks seton for the wonderful spy pics.


----------



## doves75

Another spy pics from this weekend
2 Kelly's in anemone, not sure about the size (28 or 32)


----------



## HermesLuver

Omg!!! I thought the last picture looked familiar..than I realize that was me, lol... Nice spy pix @doves75. I was at scp yesterday doing last minute shopping with my mom  my bag is a size 32cm Anemone :>


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HermesLuver said:


> Omg!!! I thought the last picture looked familiar..than I realize that was me, lol... Nice spy pix @doves75. I was at scp yesterday doing last minute shopping with my mom  my bag is a size 32cm Anemone :>



Too funny !! and your Anemone K is TDF !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

calflu said:


> Vegas
> 
> All 3 girls in their early 20s carry a B
> The guy is carrying another Hermes bag I can't ID with Hermes wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219098



First time seeing so many Bs in Vegas.  Great shot !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LittleHermesgir said:


> Spotted this at Geneva



What a nice contrast that lady has. All winter white with a black B.  Great shot !


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HermesLuver said:


> Omg!!! I thought the last picture looked familiar..than I realize that was me, lol... Nice spy pix @doves75. I was at scp yesterday doing last minute shopping with my mom  my bag is a size 32cm Anemone :>




Congrats on being in a wildlife sighting and photogenic too, HermesLuver. Very sweet pics!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> Another spy pics from this weekend
> 2 Kelly's in anemone, not sure about the size (28 or 32)
> View attachment 3219633
> 
> View attachment 3219634
> 
> View attachment 3219635




doves, you captured one of our own! Great job and loved your pics!


----------



## doves75

HermesLuver said:


> Omg!!! I thought the last picture looked familiar..than I realize that was me, lol... Nice spy pix @doves75. I was at scp yesterday doing last minute shopping with my mom  my bag is a size 32cm Anemone :>




I'm glad you approve HermesLuver [emoji6][emoji6]. It was crazy busy that day but I can't miss the chance for a wildlife sighting.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Too funny !! and your Anemone K is TDF !!




[emoji4][emoji4] 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> doves, you captured one of our own! Great job and loved your pics!




Thank you my dear VGL [emoji7][emoji7].  I always love to take spy pics. I'm glad not to disappoint.


----------



## HermesLuver

Sorry guys, I haven't figure out how to work the quote...@ chkpfbeliever, VigeeLeBurn & dovers75, you guys are so sweet, thank you! I love being on this forum, everyone is so nice


----------



## rosebud_7

HermesLuver said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't figure out how to work the quote...@ chkpfbeliever, VigeeLeBurn & dovers75, you guys are so sweet, thank you! I love being on this forum, everyone is so nice


Oh that's so funny to be the subject of a wildlife sighting! Love it!  And your Anemone Kelly is gorgeous!!


----------



## HermesLuver

Thank you, rosebud_7


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> I'm glad you approve HermesLuver [emoji6][emoji6]. It was crazy busy that day but I can't miss the chance for a wildlife sighting.
> 
> 
> [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> 
> Thank you my dear VGL [emoji7][emoji7].  I always love to take spy pics. I'm glad not to disappoint.



*doves*, my trigger finger just isn't fast enough!!!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Spot the H ladies and gents. Christmas Eve grocery shopping. The final dash before the shops close for *GASP* one day. It seems like people are stocking up for the apocalypse or something!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Spot the H ladies and gents. Christmas Eve grocery shopping. The final dash before the shops close for *GASP* one day. It seems like people are stocking up for the apocalypse or something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221468


lol cool shot and cap!


----------



## carrera993

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Spot the H ladies and gents. Christmas Eve grocery shopping. The final dash before the shops close for *GASP* one day. It seems like people are stocking up for the apocalypse or something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221468




Love the Idem belt!! Is the strap etoupe?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Spot the H ladies and gents. Christmas Eve grocery shopping. The final dash before the shops close for *GASP* one day. It seems like people are stocking up for the apocalypse or something!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3221468



The idem belt kit is so modern and sleek, I am really falling in love with it. 

Thanks for the pic and Happy Holidays!


----------



## MYH

Vegas is chock full of Hermes at the moment but I never seem to have my phone ready. I had to practically gallop to keep up with this lady with a perfect bbk 28.


----------



## newbiebag

MYH said:


> I had to practically gallop to keep up with this lady with a perfect bbk 28.



Hahahaha, you are hilarious! And probably very stealthy as the lady didn't noticed you at all.


----------



## MYH

Orange Lindy





So much H in Vegas. It's like shooting fish in a barrel


----------



## MYH

newbiebag said:


> Hahahaha, you are hilarious! And probably very stealthy as the lady didn't noticed you at all.




I probably would have gotten slapped for being stalky and creepy!


----------



## Miss World

antheakuma said:


> Escalators are perfect places for spys! Got a close-up of this lindy, i think it's 34



Beautiful Lindy bag!


----------



## billysmom

Picotin lock at the grocery store


----------



## carrera993

billysmom said:


> Picotin lock at the grocery store




Love the little something underneath protecting the Picotin from the cart. Too cute. (I'd have done the same thing!)


----------



## billysmom

carrera993 said:


> Love the little something underneath protecting the Picotin from the cart. Too cute. (I'd have done the same thing!)


I think that's just her grocery list.  She had it on the counter before I maneuvered around to sneak the shot.


----------



## rosewang924

South Coast Plaza, Birkin 30 orange, Lindy 30 orange, Evelyn PM blue jean.


----------



## doves75

Another sighting at local fav restaurant



B 35 black PHW


----------



## bagidiotic

Any new year spy shot?


----------



## **Chanel**

I am so bad in taking spy pics....I am always too slow or afraid to get caught .
Many sightings while I was shopping at H. last week and I was able to catch one on camera . Only one and not the best picture...but better one than none, right ? At least I did not get caught hee hee.
It was a Black Kelly with ghw, I think it was in Epsom. Love the canvas strap!


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at The Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia:  a 35 gold Birkin, GHW.


----------



## perfumegirl01

At the Kahala hotel in Honolulu, a 30 cm    orange birkin being used as a baby bag.  Tried to snap pic but got distracted with sighting of the Hawaii Five O actors.


----------



## DH sucker

MYH said:


> Vegas is chock full of Hermes at the moment but I never seem to have my phone ready. I had to practically gallop to keep up with this lady with a perfect bbk 28.
> View attachment 3223296
> 
> View attachment 3223298




Omg!  Just the thought of you running after a lady to take a photo to post on TPF. Thanks for the laugh, MYH!  [emoji28]


----------



## MYH

DH sucker said:


> Omg!  Just the thought of you running after a lady to take a photo to post on TPF. Thanks for the laugh, MYH!  [emoji28]


And I had to dodge the Vegas crowds!  There were so many people in my way and when I looked back, the amused look on my DHs face was priceless.


----------



## piaffe

View attachment 3233186


Cannot resist. In real time - NYC, Fred's.

32 Kelly sellier with GHW. 

And fur slippers.


----------



## piaffe

And on my other side, a classic black B.


----------



## Luvbolide

MYH said:


> Vegas is chock full of Hermes at the moment but I never seem to have my phone ready. I had to practically gallop to keep up with this lady with a perfect bbk 28.
> View attachment 3223296
> 
> View attachment 3223298





The mere image of you dashing after this woman is hysterical!!  Great pic of a lovely bag - it was worth the chase!


----------



## Luvbolide

HermesLuver said:


> Omg!!! I thought the last picture looked familiar..than I realize that was me, lol... Nice spy pix @doves75. I was at scp yesterday doing last minute shopping with my mom  my bag is a size 32cm Anemone :>





How funny is that?!?!  Your Kelly is absolutely TDF - Anemone is one of my fave H colors!


----------



## MYH

HermesLuver said:


> Omg!!! I thought the last picture looked familiar..than I realize that was me, lol... Nice spy pix @doves75. I was at scp yesterday doing last minute shopping with my mom  my bag is a size 32cm Anemone :>


Too funny!  close encounters


----------



## doloresmia

Lots of beautiful bags in Pudong airport


----------



## my peko

Yesterday at Hong Kong airport


----------



## doves75

Earlier today at H Palm Beach 
Blue Jean Birkin


----------



## doves75

Bal Harbour
3 black B both HW
1 Gold Kelly 
1 Etribelt bag 

They move so fast, I could not take pictures [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Beebeebee10011

b_lux_fashion said:


> Was in NYC on Saturday and went into Madison store for first time  divine...I live in SoCal now, and even though there BH and SCP, they don't even compare.
> 
> Back to wildlife tho, I was like a kid in a candy store
> so many B's, even on the street a lot of H sighings too! I tried to get pics, some turned out and I'll post more when I get on computer and can attach more then 1 pic in a post.
> 
> But I miraculously got a pretty decent clear shot of someone on the street walking by.  I'll let the pic do all the talking  enjoy!


hi! i'm new to this thread. it's such a treat to look through! and then i saw a pic and realized "hey! that's me!" thanks for taking the July 29 pic @b_lux_fashion, fun surprise =)


----------



## LittleMsMelody

Garden Party at a restaurant in Houston.


----------



## bagreedy

At the Miami airprot


----------



## ArchMaMa

Getting off a flight in Hong Kong


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ArchMaMa said:


> Getting off a flight in Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242326



Wow, three different H  bags in the same flight !! Great shots !!


----------



## ArchMaMa

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, three different H  bags in the same flight !! Great shots !!




Not so easy to take the photos without being seen..


----------



## lovelyan

In HK


----------



## Notorious Pink

Beebeebee10011 said:


> hi! i'm new to this thread. it's such a treat to look through! and then i saw a pic and realized "hey! that's me!" thanks for taking the July 29 pic @b_lux_fashion, fun surprise =)




That's a great look! Love your handles, too. [emoji106]&#127996;



ArchMaMa said:


> Getting off a flight in Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242326




Oh wow - is that amethyst croc???


----------



## antheakuma

Kyoto last Nov


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Beebeebee10011 said:


> hi! i'm new to this thread. it's such a treat to look through! and then i saw a pic and realized "hey! that's me!" thanks for taking the July 29 pic @b_lux_fashion, fun surprise =)



Funny how you discovered yourself while browsing thru this thread.  Hope that you are not offended by these sighting photos. We enjoy the photos because it shows H bags on real life people, not just celebrities.  And of course different ways that people dress up their bags is an aspiration for some of us as well.... 

It is fun to snap one too but often times I'm so slow at turning the camera on my phone.


----------



## katekluet

chkpfbeliever said:


> Funny how you discovered yourself while browsing thru this thread.  Hope that you are not offended by these sighting photos. We enjoy the photos because it shows H bags on real life people, not just celebrities.  And of course different ways that people dress up their bags is an aspiration for some of us as well....
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun to snap one too but often times I'm so slow at turning the camera on my phone.




If you have an iPhone, while it is still locked, just swoop up the right side from the bottom and the camera comes up


----------



## HPassion

Wow thank you, learn something new re gadgets even in tpf


----------



## Miss Al

katekluet said:


> If you have an iPhone, while it is still locked, just swoop up the right side from the bottom and the camera comes up


 
I can similarly do so on my Samsung phone. Hehe... but I never tried taking a wildlife shot though.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

katekluet said:


> If you have an iPhone, while it is still locked, just swoop up the right side from the bottom and the camera comes up



*kate* - I learn something new everything and thanks for sharing this tip !! I've used the iPhone for 5 years ago and I've not idea !! 

Hope I can contribute to this thread soon.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HPassion said:


> Wow thank you, learn something new re gadgets even in tpf



Just to show TPFers are smart at a lot of things !! not just silk and bags.....


----------



## loves

chkpfbeliever said:


> ..
> 
> 
> 
> It is fun to snap one too but often times I'm so slow at turning the camera on my phone.




I always fumble for my camera I feel like a furtive flasher fiddling under a coat so yes rarely do I get in-motion shots


----------



## afsweet

Such a chic traveler!


----------



## afsweet

Another shot. This was at LAX.


----------



## weibandy

stephc005 said:


> Another shot. This was at LAX.



That is amazing.  Look at the little dog checking out the bag


----------



## loves

weibandy said:


> That is amazing.  Look at the little dog checking out the bag



great pics, love it. cute dog too


----------



## antheakuma

Kodaiji Temple in Kyoto last Nov &#127809;&#127810;&#127811;


----------



## loves

antheakuma said:


> Kodaiji Temple in Kyoto last Nov &#127809;&#127810;&#127811;



gorgeous bolide. i keep seeing a lot of bolides on japanese ladies, love them


----------



## HoneyLocks

stephc005 said:


> Such a chic traveler!



That thing is huuuge!


----------



## Aelfaerie

doves75 said:


> Sighting at H store
> View attachment 3195609



Oh wow, great pic! I wasn't a very big fan of the Lindy, but this looks divine! It also helps that I'm a huge fan of ostrich.


----------



## antschulina

ArchMaMa said:


> Getting off a flight in Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242326




Cool sightings!


----------



## mp4

stephc005 said:


> Another shot. This was at LAX.



Even the dog knows that's an awesome bag!


----------



## klynneann

A couple weekends ago in Pacific Place, Vancouver, BC.  Pretty sure it's colvert, but not sure about the size - it was beautiful!


----------



## LOUKPEACH

weibandy said:


> That is amazing.  Look at the little dog checking out the bag


lol yes that dog is so cute haha


----------



## lyseiki8

..  at the movies


----------



## na294

Husband carrying wife's rouge h box sellier Kelly to the metro.


----------



## jagwomen

How do you all know that the birkin or other h sightings are real and not fake? I have looked thru a lot of pages and wonder about some.  I had two sightings lately  a lovely black birkin it was to die for looked like velvet so lovely was not in doubt for a second that it was real!  But then I saw one a day later and something was of with it. I dont know what  and the stitching and everything what i know (quite the h neewby) was right but my gut feeling said something else


----------



## LOUKPEACH

lyseiki8 said:


> ..  at the movies


Beautiful shot!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

lyseiki8 said:


> ..  at the movies



Lovely outfit and great spy pic, well done!!!


----------



## valnsw

Sighted these while picking my child up from class. Saw an orange Lindy 26 or 30? but didn't manage to take a photo


----------



## valnsw

Could only load one pic at a time using iPad. This is the second one.
Sorry for the big photo. Not sure why it's still big even thought I cropped it


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Spotted this today whilst waiting for a table at dim sum with my grandparents. Not sure if it's authentic but it seemed as though it was a Sellier and that the leather had a gleam to it - probably Box. Not sure. It was a cute teeny tiny size. Honourable mention, the giant Longchamp in the foreground - saw a billion of those!


----------



## antheakuma

En route to Taiwan &#9992;


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

antheakuma said:


> En route to Taiwan &#9992;



Great Kelly spy pic, *antheakuma*! Hope that you had a wonderful trip.


----------



## antheakuma

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Great Kelly spy pic, *antheakuma*! Hope that you had a wonderful trip.



Thank you!! &#128513;
The lady's neighbor was also carrying an organge (or feu, can't tell) Kelly too!

Caught another GP wildlife &#9996; love the white contrast stitching on Rouge H.


----------



## **Chanel**

antheakuma said:


> Thank you!! &#128513;
> The lady's neighbor was also carrying an organge (or feu, can't tell) Kelly too!
> 
> Caught another GP wildlife &#9996; love the white contrast stitching on Rouge H.



I love this, fabulous spy pic, *antheakuma* !


----------



## Julide

antheakuma said:


> Thank you!! &#128513;
> The lady's neighbor was also carrying an organge (or feu, can't tell) Kelly too!
> 
> Caught another GP wildlife &#9996; love the white contrast stitching on Rouge H.


I love her whole outfit! Fab! Thank you for taking the spy pic!


----------



## pukasonqo

elizabeth st, sydney
gris T (?) on a very stylish lady


----------



## pukasonqo

sorry, previous pic didn't work


----------



## Ang12

Saw a pastel pink small (less than 25?) birkin at Hillcrest mall in Richmond Hill, Toronto. Loved it!!!
Then yesterday at Yorkdale mall, saw a small 25 dark blue birkin at Holt Renfrew. Also at Yorkdale at Tiffany's, saw a orangy color Kelly with gold hardware. So many sightings lately....


----------



## mistikat

jagwomen said:


> How do you all know that the birkin or other h sightings are real and not fake? I have looked thru a lot of pages and wonder about some.  I had two sightings lately  a lovely black birkin it was to die for looked like velvet so lovely was not in doubt for a second that it was real!  But then I saw one a day later and something was of with it. I dont know what  and the stitching and everything what i know (quite the h neewby) was right but my gut feeling said something else



It's not always possible to tell from the photos here as many are out of focus and at odd angles, and that can distort how a bag looks - but rule of thumb is if you think it might be fake, please don't post it. 

Thanks.


----------



## my peko

Monday at Emquartier Bangkok. Managed to snap a TPM Garden party in leather with strap. Is this model making a come back?


----------



## doves75

Classic black Kelly worn by a beautiful lady at Barneys NY.


----------



## sydgirl

Castlereagh st Sydney, outside of Gucci... gold b! Looked very well loved too &#128149; Nice to see a b thats been used!


----------



## mibonbon

sydgirl said:


> Castlereagh st Sydney, outside of Gucci... gold b! Looked very well loved too [emoji177] Nice to see a b thats been used!




Good shot!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

sydgirl said:


> Castlereagh st Sydney, outside of Gucci... gold b! Looked very well loved too &#128149; Nice to see a b thats been used!



That street is very familiar to me &#128540;


----------



## sydgirl

Orangefanatic said:


> That street is very familiar to me &#128540;



Hello &#128075; fellow Sydneysider &#128522; lol i walk there everyday &#128514; best area for 
H sightings in Sydney!


----------



## mibonbon

Orangefanatic said:


> That street is very familiar to me [emoji12]







sydgirl said:


> Hello [emoji112] fellow Sydneysider [emoji4] lol i walk there everyday [emoji23] best area for
> H sightings in Sydney!




Hello! I have many sightings there also! Maybe we have spotted each other's H![emoji12]


----------



## Orangefanatic

pearliiee said:


> Hello! I have many sightings there also! Maybe we have spotted each other's H![emoji12]



Im sure we do &#128521;


----------



## SandySummer

Not sure if this is the correct thread. I was looking through the funny pics on this account and the first thing I noticed in this particular photo is the Garden Party [emoji38]


----------



## Oryx816

I wish I had gotten a pic but I was busy paying for some Mrs. Fields cookies.... I spotted a stunning toolbox in suede and leather at Siam Paragon in Bangkok.  Gorgeous!


----------



## qwertyword

SandySummer said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread. I was looking through the funny pics on this account and the first thing I noticed in this particular photo is the Garden Party [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300073




Wth is happening in this pic haha


----------



## Oryx816

SandySummer said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread. I was looking through the funny pics on this account and the first thing I noticed in this particular photo is the Garden Party [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300073




  That caught my eye first too.  The lady seems to be keeping an eye on him in case of contact.


----------



## mibonbon

I just saw the prettiest lindy I think in size 26 in the strand arcade Sydney. It was bicolor with etaupe and some pale shade of pink inside. I literally squealed in excitement when I saw it!! I think my husband rolled his eyes. Haha.. It is so cute and pretty! But I didn't have the courage to take a picture because it was near closing time and not many ppl was around.[emoji13]


----------



## Jen123

Was so proud of myself for snapping this beautiful Evelyne


----------



## Fab41

SandySummer said:


> Not sure if this is the correct thread. I was looking through the funny pics on this account and the first thing I noticed in this particular photo is the Garden Party [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3300073



:lolots:


----------



## Ethengdurst

Jen123 said:


> Was so proud of myself for snapping this beautiful Evelyne
> 
> View attachment 3306246



Good one!


----------



## Gina123

I just had to share this... Friend saw it on a guy in portillos of all places




	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Gina123 said:


> I just had to share this... Friend saw it on a guy in portillos of all places
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




That's great! Did she see what was on the front of the shirt?


----------



## Gina123

BBC said:


> That's great! Did she see what was on the front of the shirt?




Unfortunately not... I wonder if the guy knew what a birkin is??? [emoji12]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

Gina123 said:


> I just had to share this... Friend saw it on a guy in portillos of all places
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




LOLing, that could be stamped on my forehead!


----------



## ayc

Gina123 said:


> I just had to share this... Friend saw it on a guy in portillos of all places
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





this is an awesome one!!  even my husband laughing so hard


----------



## doves75

Gina123 said:


> I just had to share this... Friend saw it on a guy in portillos of all places
> 
> 
> View attachment 3309458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .




He stole his girlfriend's T-shirt ...LoL


----------



## Meta

Fellow passenger from Orly, Paris to Newark, NJ







While shopping at Madison Ave, NY on Thursday


----------



## marbella8

weN84 said:


> Fellow passenger from Orly, Paris to Newark, NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While shopping at Madison Ave, NY on Thursday



You are so good at getting the photos. I am always late to take the photo.


----------



## Meta

marbella8 said:


> You are so good at getting the photos. I am always late to take the photo.


I had to be a stealth ninja to sneak those! 

I do see more wildlife than I post but couldn't resist these two as it's relatively rare to me.


----------



## KayuuKathey

You guys are good, I spotted a Hermes Evelyne TPM red rouge at Penn Station New York but she was walking too fast.


----------



## marbella8

weN84 said:


> I had to be a stealth ninja to sneak those!
> 
> I do see more wildlife than I post but couldn't resist these two as it's relatively rare to me.



I see so many here in Newport Beach and especially when I go to Fashion Island or South Coast Plaza, but I am never fast enough. Recently, a woman and here kids were getting into Nordstrom in front of me, and I tried to take a photo, but it was literally right when they opened and we were at the underground garage, so it was quiet, and she heard my phone take a photo, and turned around. I was so embarassed, lol!


----------



## Meta

marbella8 said:


> I see so many here in Newport Beach and especially when I go to Fashion Island or South Coast Plaza, but I am never fast enough. Recently, a woman and here kids were getting into Nordstrom in front of me, and I tried to take a photo, but it was literally right when they opened and we were at the underground garage, so it was quiet, and she heard my phone take a photo, and turned around. I was so embarassed, lol!


 Too funny! Well, I don't have any sounds or notifications turned on for my phone as I've an infant, so... it's more of hoping no one sees what I'm doing!  (don't forget to turn off the flash on your camera now for your future 'wildlife' sightings!)


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Fellow passenger from Orly, Paris to Newark, NJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While shopping at Madison Ave, NY on Thursday



*weN*, great pics and thanks!!!

I am simply not fast enough to take wildlife pics but I certainly appreciate them.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Kyoto kiyomizu-Dera , I too am wearing my etoupe evelyne.


----------



## Meta

VigeeLeBrun said:


> *weN*, great pics and thanks!!!
> 
> I am simply not fast enough to take wildlife pics but I certainly appreciate them.



H-appy to share!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Woke up late with a headache. Walked to lunch. Sat down and waited for my meal to arrive. Worked on a spreadsheet on my BlackBerry. I look up and in walks this beautiful woman and her husband. Dressed casually in jeans but well put together. It's a Lindy 30 in Gold Clemence on her shoulder. I take my sunglasses off to get a better glimpse and I realise she looks familiar. I look at the husband and it turns out they're my high school classmate's parents! Small world considering the live across the border. My favourite sighting.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

OneMoreDay said:


> Woke up late with a headache. Walked to lunch. Sat down and waited for my meal to arrive. Worked on a spreadsheet on my BlackBerry. I look up and in walks this beautiful woman and her husband. Dressed casually in jeans but well put together. It's a Lindy 30 in Gold Clemence on her shoulder. I take my sunglasses off to get a better glimpse and I realise she looks familiar. I look at the husband and it turns out they're my high school classmate's parents! Small world considering the live across the border. My favourite sighting.



Boy, good thing you were not taking a snapshot of them or they would be wondering what you're up to now !!


----------



## OneMoreDay

chkpfbeliever said:


> Boy, good thing you were not taking a snapshot of them or they would be wondering what you're up to now !!



Right?? I was so tempted to take a wildlife shot until it hit me that they were my classmate's parents, lol. 	 I think she thought I was familiar too since she kept glancing back. Oh, well. Awkward small talk avoided. I'm terrible a those.


----------



## sydgirl

In Dior at David Jones Sydney a malachite lindy yesterday at lunch time &#128522;


----------



## birkin10600

Love to post this wildlife sighting in Australia of this stunning Kelly Sellier bag! Picture sent by my friend.&#128525;


----------



## Inkbluelover

On the train from Kyoto to Nara


----------



## luckyblackdress

I was in hermes heaven last weekend, in Lugano  Switzerland. It was my first real-life hermes spotting. I ended up seeing about 7 Birkins  (including 1 exotic), and 2 Kelly. I was in awe &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## thyme

double sens in menthe on a very well dressed lady!


----------



## Millicat

Lovely, great shot too, CC


----------



## sydgirl

Spotted in Chanel Castlereagh st Sydney this morning, looked like a gold 35b &#128522;


----------



## ssv003

A few weeks ago in suburban Philadelphia. Beautiful picotin 18 in this bicolor combo.


----------



## thyme

Millicat said:


> Lovely, great shot too, CC



thank you *Millicat*


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

birkin10600 said:


> Love to post this wildlife sighting in Australia of this stunning Kelly Sellier bag! Picture sent by my friend.[emoji7]




Oh so gorgeous!!! Love those sellier Ks.


----------



## Ms Bunny

Cute Evie yesterday at the Phoenix airport baggage claim


----------



## antheakuma

One day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


----------



## antheakuma

Same day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong


----------



## antheakuma

Lindy 26 &#128525;


----------



## OneMoreDay

antheakuma said:


> One day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong



Wow! Great wildlife shot!  Wonder what colour this is?


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

antheakuma said:


> One day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong





antheakuma said:


> Same day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong





antheakuma said:


> Lindy 26 &#128525;



Great wildlife pics, thanks!


----------



## MapleLuxe

That awkward moment you see a photo of yourself as someones 'wildlife'


----------



## lulilu

MapleLuxe said:


> That awkward moment you see a photo of yourself as someones 'wildlife'



yikes!


----------



## essiedub

MapleLuxe said:


> That awkward moment you see a photo of yourself as someones 'wildlife'



Clapping!  That's awesome!  Fess up...which one were you?


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

MapleLuxe said:


> That awkward moment you see a photo of yourself as someones 'wildlife'





essiedub said:


> Clapping!  That's awesome!  Fess up...which one were you?



+1!! Been scouring through pages to find a tPF approved H look  cannot decide which one is better!


----------



## SandySummer

Chicago on Monday: Himalayan Birkin 30cm on very slender woman in Herve Leger and CLs.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw an ostrich B30 at the grocery story. I don't know if it was authentic. Something seemed off.


----------



## thyme

Such a rare sighting for me...Gold Kelly 28 on the train..with my silky city in the corner!


----------



## periogirl28

chincac said:


> Such a rare sighting for me...Gold Kelly 28 on the train..with my silky city in the corner!
> 
> View attachment 3334187



This is cool. Wildlife AND action pic!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

chincac said:


> Such a rare sighting for me...Gold Kelly 28 on the train..with my silky city in the corner!
> 
> View attachment 3334187



Love this pic, *chincac* ~ especially with the added feature of your H shoes and silky city ~ looks like a fun train ride.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

antheakuma said:


> One day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong





antheakuma said:


> Same day in Causeway Bay, Hong Kong





antheakuma said:


> Lindy 26 &#128525;



Great shots of three different bags !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

chincac said:


> Such a rare sighting for me...Gold Kelly 28 on the train..with my silky city in the corner!
> 
> View attachment 3334187



*Chincac* - Great shot there ! I see that the lady's hand is not holding a camera. It could have been a two way shot if the Kelly owner is a TPFer too !


----------



## thyme

periogirl28 said:


> This is cool. Wildlife AND action pic!



 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Love this pic, *chincac* ~ especially with the added feature of your H shoes and silky city ~ looks like a fun train ride.



thank you *Vigee..*



chkpfbeliever said:


> *Chincac* - Great shot there ! I see that the lady's hand is not holding a camera. It could have been a two way shot if the Kelly owner is a TPFer too !



thank you...hmmm..somehow i doubt she's a tpfer!


----------



## LT bag lady

Followed this beauty for a couple of blocks on 59th street.  I think I see silk inside too.  Gorgeous Birkin 30 looks like Plomb.


----------



## CaviarChanel

... Was at piccolo restaurant, punta gorda FL when a lady with her orange Evie walked in for her takeout food (including two boxes of pizza). &#128077;


----------



## lulilu

LT bag lady said:


> Followed this beauty for a couple of blocks on 59th street.  I think I see silk inside too.  Gorgeous Birkin 30 looks like Plomb.



That looks like the silk bag organizer (silk version of the fourbi).  Great photo!


----------



## antheakuma

K28 ghw at Hong Kong airport


----------



## bagreedy

B30 in black and pink Kelly wallet at Lou and grey in Santana row


----------



## doves75

At Berluti, black croc/alligator Birkin PHW. Sorry not the best pic, SA is kinda watching LoL


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

doves75 said:


> At Berluti, black croc/alligator Birkin PHW. Sorry not the best pic, SA is kinda watching LoL
> View attachment 3337273



Wait a minute, *doves*, that is a GREAT spy pic ~ especially if the SA is watching you!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Gris Perle B25. Forgot to post this the other day.


----------



## doves75

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Wait a minute, *doves*, that is a GREAT spy pic ~ especially if the SA is watching you!




Oh thank you my dear VigeeLeBrun, I'm afraid the SA was thinking that I'm going to steal that B.... LOL.


----------



## shopaholicious

A gold Picotin MM at Draegers supermarket.


----------



## sydgirl

Madison Ave Nyc today, jypsiere 28cm blue lin... graphite 25b and black 30b phw...
Hermes Madison bamboo birkin! Gorgeous! Sorry but didn't get a pic...


----------



## mibonbon

Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!


----------



## Momo0

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!




Amazing [emoji7]


----------



## Orangefanatic

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!



So hermes!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!



Wow that is very chic! After 5 minutes in that outfit I would've ruined it lol


----------



## mibonbon

Me too!! I don't dare to wear so white! But she really rocked it![emoji7]


----------



## ehy12

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!


I love this!! White with ghw[emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!



+1000, She looks AMAZING! Thanks for the pic, *pearliiee*.


----------



## Rouge H

I thought we weren't supposed to show faces?


----------



## **Chanel**

MsHermesAU said:


> Wow that is very chic! _*After 5 minutes in that outfit I would've ruined it lol*_



Haha, I was thinking the same .


----------



## mibonbon

Oh Sorry I didn't know! Should I take it down?[emoji33]


----------



## Yoshi1296

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!



WOW she looks SO CHIC! Shes out to snatch some weaves with that look lmao!!!


----------



## klynneann

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!



Wow.  This is what I wish I could look like!


----------



## marbella8

klynneann said:


> Wow.  This is what I wish I could look like!



I know, seriously, she is a vision in white.


----------



## Millicat

MapleLuxe said:


> That awkward moment you see a photo of yourself as someones 'wildlife'



Awkward ? Such a lovely compliment though, I hope posts in this thread are always taken that way because nothing malicious is ever, ever, meant by them.
I love this thread


----------



## Toronto Carre

Bleu Lin Birkin 35 at a Starbucks in Ajax, Ontario today. The owner was so gracious. I was carrying my 35 Speedy but desperately wished I had been carrying my Evelyne. So lovely to meet another H lover in this bedroom community!


----------



## Mandy K

In the long line for taxis at Tokyo Station...it sure is crazy busy here during Golden week (but super beautiful and wonderful too)!


----------



## Mandy K

In my hotel- sorry for blurry pic


----------



## sydgirl

Wish i got a pic, today at lunch on Castlereagh st Sydney, in front of Dior, a Himalaya 30b!!!


----------



## Mandy K

On the streets of Tokyo


----------



## pukasonqo

westmead train station, sydney




evelyne


----------



## BBdieBiene

First time seeing a So Kelly in the wild. It's always good to see a well loved bag.


----------



## Orangefanatic

BBdieBiene said:


> First time seeing a So Kelly in the wild. It's always good to see a well loved bag.



Love this pic!!! So chic &#128536;


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Thanks to all those that contributed.  I really enjoy looking at photos from real people and making H so 'down to earth.


----------



## thyme

pukasonqo said:


> westmead train station, sydney
> 
> evelyne



fab pics...she looks so good carrying the evelyne like that..



BBdieBiene said:


> First time seeing a So Kelly in the wild. It's always good to see a well loved bag.



very chic!


----------



## rania1981

Inkbluelover said:


> View attachment 3315098
> 
> Kyoto kiyomizu-Dera , I too am wearing my etoupe evelyne.



Cool! Kiyomizu Dera is my favorite I hope to revisit this summer


----------



## pukasonqo

chincac said:


> fab pics...she looks so good carrying the evelyne like that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very chic!




thank you!
another brown evelyne today, in woolworths marrickville of all places! carried by a young man
sadly, could no take any pics


----------



## bagreedy

I saw a few different evelyne bags today. One was blue jean, another rouge H and mine was gold. All near union square in SF


----------



## scottsdale92

Never see much Hermes in AZ...yet I had the SWEETEST lady in front of me at a Starbucks in Northern AZ. Color in the photo doesn't do the 35/30(?) B or her sorbet colored sweater justice.


----------



## Fab41

too bagstruck to take pics but bev hills Chanel store was full of ladies with birkin30s  and kellys even a kelly lakis last sunday (mother's day)... i think mostly because Hermes is closed Sundays otherwise they would congregate there i think.. hehe :giggles:


----------



## thaenchanting

Spotted B40 Noir PHW carried by a lovely gentleman! On Madison Ave NYC just steps away from the boutique. I was waiting for him to go into the store with me but he turned to the side street lol. Oh how cute are those blue rodeos!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

scottsdale92 said:


> Never see much Hermes in AZ...yet I had the SWEETEST lady in front of me at a Starbucks in Northern AZ. Color in the photo doesn't do the 35/30(?) B or her sorbet colored sweater justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351188



Good shot !! This is the B35 for sure and the color could be Gold or camel.  Pretty !!


----------



## scottsdale92

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good shot !! This is the B35 for sure and the color could be Gold or camel.  Pretty !!




Thank you. Y'all are always so awesome and helpful on this forum. I'll definitely keep my eyes peeled more often. Are y'all opposed to seeing the same bag on different occasions? Hopefully this lady has other H! &#129303;


----------



## franhueso

scottsdale92 said:


> Never see much Hermes in AZ...yet I had the SWEETEST lady in front of me at a Starbucks in Northern AZ. Color in the photo doesn't do the 35/30(?) B or her sorbet colored sweater justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351188




Love[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BBdieBiene

Orangefanatic said:


> Love this pic!!! So chic &#128536;


Thank you!


----------



## BBdieBiene

chincac said:


> fab pics...she looks so good carrying the evelyne like that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> very chic!




Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## StylishFarmer

pearliiee said:


> View attachment 3341629
> 
> Today at Pitt st mall Sydney! All white! So chic!!





Gosh, gorgeous white! Is this Gail Elliott? This lady looks so familiar


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Spotted this Black 32/35 Clemence Kelly with gold hardware with a truly wrapped around the handles of one of my lectures. I was asking another one of my other lecturers from another uni for help and spotted her standing there talking to her friend waiting for the lift. 

Was a bit zoned out but went into complete fanboy mode upon seeing it and was gushing over her bag. Not a fine moment but I asked if I could pet it... Like a dog [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] thankfully she was really happy that at least one person recognised what it was!


----------



## seasounds

I wish had a picture, but on my first visit to FSH I saw a gorgeous, tall woman carrying a Himalayan (guessing a B35).  She and her companion were immediately escorted away (I was in the bag queue).  I later saw them leaving with at least a couple large bags.  This was as I was being told there weren't any Ks on my wish list!


----------



## mistikat

A request to please not show people's faces - they haven't consented to being photographed and might not appreciate these covert photos. Thanks.


----------



## Jen123

In line at the lululemon warehouse sale


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Jen123 said:


> In line at the lululemon warehouse sale
> 
> View attachment 3360553


 
Gorgeous. I love Picotin. So casual and effortless.


----------



## Jen123

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Gorgeous. I love Picotin. So casual and effortless.




I love her rv shoes too! So pretty!


----------



## gourmet

Jen123 said:


> In line at the lululemon warehouse sale
> 
> View attachment 3360553


omg this is totally unrelated but where is this lulu warehouse sale??


----------



## Jen123

gourmet said:


> omg this is totally unrelated but where is this lulu warehouse sale??




Haha it's in Atlanta! They travel to different cities and do 70% off!


----------



## gourmet

Jen123 said:


> Haha it's in Atlanta! They travel to different cities and do 70% off!
> 
> View attachment 3360596


haha thanks!!! so jealous!!!


----------



## Jen123

gourmet said:


> haha thanks!!! so jealous!!!




It was definitely worth the 1.5 hour wait!!


----------



## krawford

At a bakery in San Antonio, Texas today, a lovely lady with a Kelly 32cm in gold with gold hardware.  Looked like togo leather.  Beautiful bag  I couldn't keep my eyes off of it.  The bakery was too small to get a picture.


----------



## scottsdale92

Saw my first Picotin yesterday at a supermarket in Irvine, California.  I *may* have followed her around a bit to get a picture of the bag [emoji12]


----------



## thaenchanting

Just couldn't keep my eye off her...


----------



## Serva1

thaenchanting said:


> Just couldn't keep my eye off her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362101




Great pic, a very very special bag [emoji177]


----------



## lynne_ross

thaenchanting said:


> Just couldn't keep my eye off her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362101



Looks like Blondieluxe - use to see her in the Boston store here and there. Beautiful bag!


----------



## SandySummer

lynne_ross said:


> Looks like Blondieluxe - use to see her in the Boston store here and there. Beautiful bag!




I was going to say I thought it was her too. Great sighting and beautiful bag!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

thaenchanting said:


> Just couldn't keep my eye off her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362101




Wowza, a Himalayan B in the wild!!! That is so special, thanks for the pic.


----------



## tabbi001

thaenchanting said:


> Just couldn't keep my eye off her...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362101



Wow great picture! Would love to see one in the flesh &#128516;


----------



## thaenchanting

Not sure if it's her. It's the Madison store. The gentleman seemed to know a lot of H colors too. They were looking for a b or k in the blue color, and I heard she was asking for Mykonos. Haha I remember this because it's my favorite H blue color. But so sad it's rested.


----------



## periogirl28

tabbi001 said:


> Wow great picture! Would love to see one in the flesh &#128516;



I've had the pleasure of seeing many Himalaya bags in the wild. In various sizes and sometimes with pave diamond hardware. I guess at some locations they aren't all that rare.


----------



## tabbi001

periogirl28 said:


> I've had the pleasure of seeing many Himalaya bags in the wild. In various sizes and sometimes with pave diamond hardware. I guess at some locations they aren't all that rare.



I'd love to vacation in a place like that!&#128518;


----------



## periogirl28

tabbi001 said:


> I'd love to vacation in a place like that!&#128518;



Yes I agree. H eye candy cannot be beat!


----------



## loveforbal

At SF LV store


----------



## panthere55

lynne_ross said:


> Looks like Blondieluxe - use to see her in the Boston store here and there. Beautiful bag!



I think it's blondieluxe


----------



## seton

I've talked to Blondieluxe once. She is beautiful, inside and out. Not sure if that's her.

Anyway, since I am in this thread,

black B30
black KP
?-grain Evie


----------



## Meta

Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....

Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?







Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans






I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....
> 
> Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!



Wow amazing bags indeed! Thanks for sharing and I trust you had a lovely time!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....
> 
> Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!



Constance heaven!!! That matte gator C is gorgeous ~ thanks for the pics, *weN*.


----------



## carlinha

weN84 said:


> Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....
> 
> Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!




I seriously died and went to heaven


----------



## bagidiotic

weN84 said:


> Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....
> 
> Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!


Who says c are harder to get
So many c out in the wild  haha
Great shot


----------



## Oryx816

weN84 said:


> Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....
> 
> Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!




Wow!  Two Constance bags in one day--in one location!  Fabulous!  

Thanks for posting!


----------



## madisonmamaw

Oh oh oh oh oh 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kyokei

Saw three black Birkins on the same block today on Madison Ave.

I had a feeling one of the ladies might be a TPFer.


----------



## nana9026

weN84 said:


> Sightings from the pop up cafe at London Bond St for Robert Dallet's Carnets d'Equateur tableware collection....
> 
> Constance in matte gator Bleu Saint Cyr?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Constance in epsom Rose Jaipur, orange silk-in agenda? and metallic gold Orans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw a lady carrying an Ombre Lizard B30 crossing the street on my way out of the store, but wasn't quick enough to whip out my camera for a shot! Plenty of eye-candies today!




Wow! Great shots!! The bags are so pretty, tdf!! Is the RJ Constance a 24? It looks a bit larger than a mini, just wondering


----------



## Meta

periogirl28 said:


> Wow amazing bags indeed! Thanks for sharing and I trust you had a lovely time!


I most certainly did! 



VigeeLeBrun said:


> Constance heaven!!! That matte gator C is gorgeous ~ thanks for the pics, *weN*.





carlinha said:


> I seriously died and went to heaven





bagidiotic said:


> Who says c are harder to get
> So many c out in the wild  haha
> Great shot





Oryx816 said:


> Wow!  Two Constance bags in one day--in one location!  Fabulous!
> 
> Thanks for posting!


H-appy to share the eye candies! 



nana9026 said:


> Wow! Great shots!! The bags are so pretty, tdf!! Is the RJ Constance a 24? It looks a bit larger than a mini, just wondering


It's definitely a mini Constance as the lady was wearing it in the store and she sat not far from me later at the cafe, where I had the opportunity to snap a pic!


----------



## Bostonjetset

bagidiotic said:


> Ooh wow
> right theme right description





roy40 said:


> omg what a dream!





marbella8 said:


> This should be an H advertisement photo, thanks for taking and posting it





Millicat said:


> That was exactly my first thoughts too !
> The whole construction of the picture is right !





Mariapia said:


> Great pic, Bostonjetset!![emoji106][emoji106]





madisonmamaw said:


> Looks straight out of a luxury lifestyle magazine
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks everyone!!  Thank god for zoom lenses!  HAHA


----------



## Bostonjetset

Hermezzy said:


> Stunning!!!



Thanks!



Oryx816 said:


> Thank you for the lovely pic, but more importantly, I am craving what is in your avatar!  Pasteis de nata!  Uma delicia!



You are welcome! haha.
And I LOVE LOVE LOVE Pasteis de nata!!  Portugal is a foodie heaven and still somewhat under the radar compared to other European countries' tourism markets.


----------



## nana9026

weN84 said:


> I most certainly did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H-appy to share the eye candies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a mini Constance as the lady was wearing it in the store and she sat not far from me later at the cafe, where I had the opportunity to snap a pic!




Icic, I'm still a newbie to H bags, sorry about that!


----------



## mistikat

Just another reminder: please don't show people's faces in photos - they haven't consented to being photographed. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## Meta

Bleu Jean Lindy


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

weN84 said:


> Bleu Jean Lindy



Lindy is so beautiful.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Tosca B30/35 with lovely aqua blue twillies on the handles. Couldn't get a look at the hardware as its back was facing me as I walked past.


----------



## joanneminnie

FSA a lot of nice bags- here's one amazing lizard skin black k28


----------



## Dipmai

Blue Atoll B30 at Zara


----------



## luckylove

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3368771
> 
> 
> Blue Atoll B30 at Zara



such a great spy pic! Thanks for posting! I must have been temporarily insane to turn down blue atoll B!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Saw a blue Picotin 18 walking out of H at The Gardens. So cute. And a natural Plume the day before with twillies. Black B in the window.


----------



## sbelle

Saw this last January leaving a show and totally forgot about posting it!


----------



## H. for H.

Gold Evelyne at a bakery/coffee shop


----------



## H. for H.

New England Soup Factory


----------



## doves75

OneMoreDay said:


> Saw a blue Picotin 18 walking out of H at The Gardens. So cute. And a natural Plume the day before with twillies. Black B in the window.




Wow....that is Birkin sellier. Where is this boutique located? Not that I'm going to buy the B )


----------



## chkpfbeliever

All very nice shots.  Thanks for sharing here.


----------



## lasttotheparty

Toronto Carre said:


> Bleu Lin Birkin 35 at a Starbucks in Ajax, Ontario today. The owner was so gracious. I was carrying my 35 Speedy but desperately wished I had been carrying my Evelyne. So lovely to meet another H lover in this bedroom community!




In Ajax! That's awesome. Proves that H lovers are everywhere.


----------



## OneMoreDay

doves75 said:


> Wow....that is Birkin sellier. Where is this boutique located? Not that I'm going to buy the B )



The Gardens in Kuala Lumpur. Sellier B in my country, who would've thought.  Malaysia's H is usually very limited.


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> The Gardens in Kuala Lumpur. Sellier B in my country, who would've thought.  Malaysia's H is usually very limited.



Alas literally for display only.


----------



## OneMoreDay

periogirl28 said:


> Alas literally for display only.



Sad.  Anyone know what happens to display pieces? Archived?


----------



## periogirl28

OneMoreDay said:


> Sad.  Anyone know what happens to display pieces? Archived?



I seriously hope so. Maybe used for eg Leather Forever display, exhibits?


----------



## OneMoreDay

Forgot to mention I saw the most precious canvas Garden Party TPM with chocolate brown leather the other day.  Definitely going on my wishlist for more casual days I'm not looking to carry everything and the kitchen sink.


----------



## Notorious Pink

H. for H. said:


> New England Soup Factory




Great pic, but I'm just wondering what the temperature would be for fur boots and just a sweater (no coat)?


----------



## lynch52358

Not sure if you would call this out in the wild but my local Von Maur store has recently started selling Vintage or Slightly Used Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Prada & Fendi. When I went to check on the selection this weekend they had a black Hermes Birkin in a display case all by itself. The sales associate said it was 15,000.00 and I could put it right on my Von Maur Charge! Gosh Thanks! They had another Hermes but I don't know what it was. Top tote lavender, with a punched H in holes


----------



## H. for H.

BBC said:


> Great pic, but I'm just wondering what the temperature would be for fur boots and just a sweater (no coat)?



It wasn't that cold, the boots were more fashion statement than utilitarian.


----------



## etoupebirkin

At my local Neimans cafe. 28cm Cappuchine Kelly. It was such a stunning bag. I have no idea why the pic turned sideways. But you get the idea.


----------



## Hermezzy

MrsWeidner said:


> Not sure if you would call this out in the wild but my local Von Maur store has recently started selling Vintage or Slightly Used Hermes, Louis Vuitton, Gucci, Prada & Fendi. When I went to check on the selection this weekend they had a black Hermes Birkin in a display case all by itself. The sales associate said it was 15,000.00 and I could put it right on my Von Maur Charge! Gosh Thanks! They had another Hermes but I don't know what it was. Top tote lavender, with a punched H in holes


This is an interesting trend that I've seen more of in past years.  Saw pre-loved B's and K's in the Chicago Barney's last year and just found out from tPF that there are lots of pre-loved Hermes bags of all kinds being sold at Off Fifth stores nationwide.  I did some callling around and it seems like the avg price for B's at these Off Fifth locations is about $16-17000.  I had a SA send me pictures of one- hardware was pretty scratched.  My reaction was, "pay a $5-6000 premium above a new one for that kind of condition?  NO thank you !"


----------



## H. for H.

Crossing the street, walking towards Hermès store.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## madisonmamaw

H. for H. said:


> Crossing the street, walking towards Hermès store.
> [//QUOTE]
> Is this the Boston store
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## H. for H.

madisonmamaw said:


> Is this the Boston store
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app




You're good...it is.[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## madisonmamaw

H. for H. said:


> You're good...it is.[emoji106]&#127995;


Miss the good old days 

Sent from my SM-G9350 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ArchMaMa

HK airport


----------



## ArchMaMa

"Taste" at Festival Walk. HK


----------



## LVsister

rare sight of spotting a Hermes in my country, the more when I saw a red/pink Constance (elan?). Lucky her!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ArchMaMa said:


> "Taste" at Festival Walk. HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374487
> View attachment 3374488



I know exactly where this location is.  And I've spotted a few Bs there before but not fast enough to pull my phone out.  Good job on this shot.  I hope the lady was driving 'cos I heard of the heavy downpour there over the weekend.


----------



## my peko

ArchMaMa said:


> HK airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374486




You are a great spy taking nice pics!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Orange Picotin at TST East Starbucks.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Another shot..


----------



## catsinthebag

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 3376049
> 
> Another shot..



Great shots! Anyone know what size Pico this is? I like how it goes over the shoulder.


----------



## Keren16

catsinthebag said:


> Great shots! Anyone know what size Pico this is? I like how it goes over the shoulder.




Might be a GM
I have one & wear like that


----------



## catsinthebag

Keren16 said:


> Might be a GM
> I have one & wear like that



Thanks!


----------



## doves75

Bored ...waiting in line


----------



## sydgirl

doves75 said:


> Bored ...waiting in line
> View attachment 3376550



Two in one! Great pic!!


----------



## tabbi001

sydgirl said:


> Two in one! Great pic!!



I think there's three! There's a kelly sellier in etoupe on the left &#128515;


----------



## sydgirl

tabbi001 said:


> I think there's three! There's a kelly sellier in etoupe on the left &#128515;



Yes! You're right &#128522; How did i miss it! Lol


----------



## weibandy

catsinthebag said:


> Great shots! Anyone know what size Pico this is? I like how it goes over the shoulder.



Suspecting that is a 22.  I have ine and it can go in the shoulder (but nit very easy).  The TGM has five feet and the 22 has four.  This one appears to have four, somprobably a 22.  

It looks very good on her.


----------



## catsinthebag

weibandy said:


> Suspecting that is a 22.  I have ine and it can go in the shoulder (but nit very easy).  The TGM has five feet and the 22 has four.  This one appears to have four, somprobably a 22.
> 
> It looks very good on her.



Thanks for the detective work! Is a 22 an MM size or GM? I've never been attracted to a Pico until this photo. It does, indeed, look good on her!


----------



## weibandy

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the detective work! Is a 22 an MM size or GM? I've never been attracted to a Pico until this photo. It does, indeed, look good on her!



22 is a MM.  Very handy size. I like it a lot.  Plus, it is a lightweight bag.


----------



## catsinthebag

weibandy said:


> 22 is a MM.  Very handy size. I like it a lot.  Plus, it is a lightweight bag.



Thanks! Off to check it out!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

catsinthebag said:


> Thanks for the detective work! Is a 22 an MM size or GM? I've never been attracted to a Pico until this photo. It does, indeed, look good on her!



It is an MM. The PM is the 18.


----------



## Jen.

catsinthebag said:


> Great shots! Anyone know what size Pico this is? I like how it goes over the shoulder.



Looks like the MM (22cm) to me.  It isn't comfy over the shoulder.  The GM (26cm) is probably better over the shoulder compared to the MM, but the best would be the TGM, which is pretty big.


----------



## doves75

sydgirl said:


> Two in one! Great pic!!







tabbi001 said:


> I think there's three! There's a kelly sellier in etoupe on the left [emoji2]




Thank you
I'm glad you guys like the spy pic


----------



## panthere55

Today at h, b 25 in rose sakura with ghw...are you tpf member?


----------



## Notorious Pink

panthere55 said:


> Today at h, b 25 in rose sakura with ghw...are you tpf member?




Omg, GORGEOUS!


----------



## csetcos

doves75 said:


> Bored ...waiting in line
> View attachment 3376550




You were there too???  [emoji6]


----------



## Julide

panthere55 said:


> Today at h, b 25 in rose sakura with ghw...are you tpf member?



I am not a colour girl. Much more of a neutral lover and this bag has my  stunning combo!


----------



## renet

panthere55 said:


> Today at h, b 25 in rose sakura with ghw...are you tpf member?




I've been eyeing Ghw B for long time but no luck.  Great congrats to whoever gotten this!


----------



## Eumama

I got the same combo from the same store earlier this week


----------



## TankerToad

Tuesday at the Royal Hawaiian in Waikiki a 25 anemone Birkin with handles wrapped on a gal with a large Hermes shopping bag- must have just had a good Hermes day&#128521;
She was running up the stairs - too fast to take a spy photo 
Bet she was a TPFer!


----------



## bagidiotic

TankerToad said:


> Tuesday at the Royal Hawaiian in Waikiki a 25 anemone Birkin with handles wrapped on a gal with a large Hermes shopping bag- must have just had a good Hermes day&#128521;
> She was running up the stairs - too fast to take a spy photo
> Bet she was a TPFer!


Lol
I bet she is
Escaping your spy shot
Think she sensed it haha


----------



## TankerToad

bagidiotic said:


> Lol
> I bet she is
> Escaping your spy shot
> Think she sensed it haha



No- I didn't have my phone and I was with people--I think she didn't see me at all 
It was the big orange bag that caught my attention 
I would have liked to have just said hello!
And complimented her on her sweet little 25B


----------



## carabelli888

At Tiffany's at SCP I saw a young girl in her twenties carrying an adorable little black kelly. Not sure exact size...25 or 28?? It was retourne in togo with ghw. She had a patch in the middle of bag and I was wondering if it was stitched on or glued on.


----------



## papertiger

London today: 

Beautiful older lady wearing a cool, very well put together outfit and very edgy shoes with vintage Hermes enamels in black/gold (the half 'hoop' type). A lesson in style! :sunnies


----------



## doloresmia

LAX - beautiful family with mom wearing purple cdc CGSM, carrying red Birkin. Dad carrying orange bag/ box


----------



## klynneann

Maui, a little over a week ago.  Looked like a bleu jean? GM Evelyne, well loved.  The two women looked like they were having a lovely time!


----------



## doves75

csetcos said:


> You were there too???  [emoji6]




It's hard to resist H sale csetcos )


----------



## LVsister

ArchMaMa said:


> "Taste" at Festival Walk. HK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374487
> View attachment 3374488



Always love seeing an action picture of a Herbag


----------



## luxurylife88

I saw too many hermes bags and finally I captured one 
during my recent trip to Paris.

I think it's the new denim shade birkin 35.

Why do I always feel that whenever I see a lady or lads toting hermes I feel connected to them. Crazy. :giggles:


----------



## H. for H.

luxurylife88 said:


> I saw too many hermes bags and finally I captured one
> during my recent trip to Paris.
> 
> I think it's the new denim shade birkin 35.
> 
> Why do I always feel that whenever I see a lady or lads toting hermes I feel connected to them. Crazy. :giggles:



I am crazy too.  I don't often see many H items, but whenever I do, I feel like there is this unspoken bond and I often find myself smiling.  Hopefully they don't think I'm some kind of nut!.


----------



## luxurylife88

H. for H. said:


> I am crazy too.  I don't often see many H items, but whenever I do, I feel like there is this unspoken bond and I often find myself smiling.  Hopefully they don't think I'm some kind of nut!.




hahahaha it's H connection phenomenal thingY


----------



## Txoceangirl

Paris today. I was worried for this K as it was raining a bit


----------



## hclubfan

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3381883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris today. I was worried for this K as it was raining a bit



Fantastic spy shot Txoceangirl! Is that a BE or BH Kelly?


----------



## Txoceangirl

hclubfan said:


> Fantastic spy shot Txoceangirl! Is that a BE or BH Kelly?



Giod question... I have not seen both side by side IRL. My first instinct was BH. The picture looks darker than in person.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

carabelli888 said:


> At Tiffany's at SCP I saw a young girl in her twenties carrying an adorable little black kelly. Not sure exact size...25 or 28?? It was retourne in togo with ghw. She had a patch in the middle of bag and I was wondering if it was stitched on or glued on.



It might be an Anya Hindmarsh patch. Was it kinda quirky some what whimsical? if it was it would probably be AH's and in that case it is stuck on (I have heard that they are permanent too)


----------



## Mariapia

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> It might be an Anya Hindmarsh patch. Was it kinda quirky some what whimsical? if it was it would probably be AH's and in that case it is stuck on (I have heard that they are permanent too)



AH stickers are great but I was told that once stuck on, they cannot be removed.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Mariapia said:


> AH stickers are great but I was told that once stuck on, they cannot be removed.



Yeah, that is what i have heard. Not so good if it is non removable.


----------



## Julide

I spotted a brave lady today; white birkin coming out of a nail salon.


----------



## honhon

^^^^^^ wowza!


----------



## csetcos

Julide said:


> I spotted a brave lady today; white birkin coming out of a nail salon.



Wow!  Very brave!!! [emoji37]


----------



## carabelli888

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> It might be an Anya Hindmarsh patch. Was it kinda quirky some what whimsical? if it was it would probably be AH's and in that case it is stuck on (I have heard that they are permanent too)


Yes it was somewhat quirky & whimsical. I wouldn't have the guts to put a patch on these bags. But since she looked very young (early 20's or so) it looked adorable on her.


----------



## dessert1st

My first contribution to the thread. Beautiful orange Evelyn at Whole Foods.


----------



## H. for H.

dessert1st said:


> My first contribution to the thread. Beautiful orange Evelyn at Whole Foods.



Great spy shot!  I would never be able to carry any bag hanging that low.


----------



## Notorious Pink

H. for H. said:


> Great spy shot!  I would never be able to carry any bag hanging that low.



I was thinking the same thing - she needs to adjust that strap!


----------



## **Chanel**

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3381883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paris today. I was worried for this K as it was raining a bit



I love this! Beautiful Kelly !


----------



## ArchMaMa

Starbucks at Central, Hong Kong


----------



## Meta

Black and Gold is the theme for today! Had lunch at Shoryu Carnaby Street and realized as I was walking out the door that the lady seated two seats away from me had a Black Kelly 32 in phw. Didn't get a chance to snap a pic since I was heading out the door.

I was however able to snap the other sightings as I had my phone handy. 

Gold B30 with ghw spotted at Dover St





Gold K32 with phw spotted at the corner of New Bond St and Bruton St





Black B25 with ghw spotted at New Bond St





And H RTW spotted on the tube yesterday, Brazil sweater.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Black and Gold is the theme for today! Had lunch at Shoryu Carnaby Street and realized as I was walking out the door that the lady seated two seats away from me had a Black Kelly 32 in phw. Didn't get a chance to snap a pic since I was heading out the door.
> 
> I was however able to snap the other sightings as I had my phone handy.
> 
> Gold B30 with ghw spotted at Dover St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold K32 with phw spotted at the corner of New Bond St and Bruton St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black B25 with ghw spotted at New Bond St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And H RTW spotted on the tube yesterday, Brazil sweater.



Thanks for the sightings photos.  Looks like people are back to basics with black and gold !


----------



## klynneann

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 3386469
> 
> 
> Starbucks at Central, Hong Kong





weN84 said:


> Black and Gold is the theme for today! Had lunch at Shoryu Carnaby Street and realized as I was walking out the door that the lady seated two seats away from me had a Black Kelly 32 in phw. Didn't get a chance to snap a pic since I was heading out the door.
> 
> I was however able to snap the other sightings as I had my phone handy.
> 
> Gold B30 with ghw spotted at Dover St
> 
> Gold K32 with phw spotted at the corner of New Bond St and Bruton St
> 
> Black B25 with ghw spotted at New Bond St
> 
> And H RTW spotted on the tube yesterday, Brazil sweater.



Love the RTW sightings - so rare!


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> Black and Gold is the theme for today! Had lunch at Shoryu Carnaby Street and realized as I was walking out the door that the lady seated two seats away from me had a Black Kelly 32 in phw. Didn't get a chance to snap a pic since I was heading out the door.
> 
> I was however able to snap the other sightings as I had my phone handy.
> 
> Gold B30 with ghw spotted at Dover St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold K32 with phw spotted at the corner of New Bond St and Bruton St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black B25 with ghw spotted at New Bond St
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And H RTW spotted on the tube yesterday, Brazil sweater.


WOW! What a treasure trove of sightings! Love the pics- thanks for the great eye candy!


----------



## Oryx816

Spotted a TPM Evelyn in Sakura rose on Shaftesbury Avenue in London this weekend.

Yesterday I spotted a very soiled and sad looking K32 in barenia at Orly airport in Paris.


----------



## Oryx816

Double posted...


----------



## Meta

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for the sightings photos.  Looks like people are back to basics with black and gold !


Seems that way yesterday but today I spotted a B30 in Souffre with phw.  No spy shots as I wasn't quick enough!  



klynneann said:


> Love the RTW sightings - so rare!


Indeed! I had to be very very ninja to snap that shot as I didn't want others seated next to me to see what I was doing! 



Oryx816 said:


> Spotted a TPM Evelyn in Sakura rose on Shaftesbury Avenue in London this weekend.
> 
> Yesterday I spotted a very soiled and sad looking K32 in barenia at Orly airport in Paris.


Aww, I've yet to spot a Barenia B or K in person.


----------



## Meta

Spotted at Chanel Bond St yesterday

Bourgogne Constance 24 with ghw





B35 in Gris T with phw


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> Spotted at Chanel Bond St yesterday
> 
> Bourgogne Constance 24 with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B35 in Gris T with phw



Nice! Love the Constance!


----------



## howardu09

weN84 said:


> Spotted at Chanel Bond St yesterday
> 
> Bourgogne Constance 24 with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B35 in Gris T with phw


That C! Wow!!! I wish I could be this quick with my phone but it is 6+ and too big to really sneak a pic anyway. LOL. I saw a stunning older lady in SOHO yesterday walking by Bloomingdales carrying a BBK with GHW. She carried it as if it were nothing special- half open and well loved.


----------



## purplepoodles

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 3386469
> 
> 
> Starbucks at Central, Hong Kong



Love everything about this outfit. 
Very inspirational ArchMaMa


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

weN84 said:


> Spotted at Chanel Bond St yesterday
> 
> Bourgogne Constance 24 with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B35 in Gris T with phw



Very pretty C, indeed and thanks for all the spy pics, ladies!


----------



## franhueso

VigeeLeBrun said:


> Very pretty C, indeed and thanks for all the spy pics, ladies!


  Love


----------



## sbelle

In Bergdorf's shoe department


----------



## Sparkledolll

Spotted this K at my local store.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Oops


----------



## hclubfan

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3397144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Bergdorf's shoe department



Pretty bag! Love that shoe dept, although it can be a bit too nuts for my liking during sale time!


----------



## macristina29

i don't think it's hermes, it might be from parodie officiale https://www.instagram.com/p/BE5f3YJzZMJ/

@carabelli888


----------



## Keren16

macristina29 said:


> i don't think it's hermes, it might be from parodie officiale https://www.instagram.com/p/BE5f3YJzZMJ/
> 
> @carabelli888



Who is that?


----------



## bedhead

Live spy pic!


----------



## doves75

She look a little too tired standing up


----------



## Meta

Birkin and Kelly galore yesterday while out and about...

First sighting, Black Box Sellier Kelly 28 with phw.





Second sighting, Sellier Kelly 25 with phw at H. I think it's Rose Jaipur? Can't tell for sure at H's with its lighting. 





One of the many Birkin sightings at H, Birkin 35 with phw in Etoupe





Didn't get a chance to snap the other sightings though.


----------



## thyme

weN84 said:


> Birkin and Kelly galore yesterday while out and about...
> 
> First sighting, Black Box Sellier Kelly 28 with phw.
> 
> 
> Second sighting, Sellier Kelly 25 with phw at H. I think it's Rose Jaipur? Can't tell for sure at H's with its lighting.
> 
> 
> One of the many Birkin sightings at H, Birkin 35 with phw in Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get a chance to snap the other sightings though.



fab sightings..love the box kelly! stunning in the sunlight...


----------



## QuelleFromage

weN84 said:


> Birkin and Kelly galore yesterday while out and about...
> 
> First sighting, Black Box Sellier Kelly 28 with phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second sighting, Sellier Kelly 25 with phw at H. I think it's Rose Jaipur? Can't tell for sure at H's with its lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many Birkin sightings at H, Birkin 35 with phw in Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get a chance to snap the other sightings though.


That BBK PHW is to die for and love the whole look!!


----------



## suziez

Natalie j said:


> Spotted this K at my local store.


is this a 32?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Spent my entire dinner tonight with a view - white 30cm B phw (clemence?) with blue leopards Twillies having dinner with black TPM Evelyn with the multicolor (sombrero?) canvas strap. The lighting was too dark for a decent photo.


----------



## Joannadyne

I did double take when I noticed the k this woman was carrying. It looks like five colors ... Did H ever make Kelly's like this??


----------



## sparklyprincess

Joannadyne said:


> I did double take when I noticed the k this woman was carrying. It looks like five colors ... Did H ever make Kelly's like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404065



Looks like an Arlequin Kelly from a few years ago.


----------



## Sparkledolll

suziez said:


> is this a 32?



I thought it was 28 but it's hard to tell.


----------



## bagidiotic

Joannadyne said:


> I did double take when I noticed the k this woman was carrying. It looks like five colors ... Did H ever make Kelly's like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404065


6 colors in one bag 
This is aw version 
There's  another brighter ss version
Arlequin  collection


----------



## etoupebirkin

Joannadyne said:


> I did double take when I noticed the k this woman was carrying. It looks like five colors ... Did H ever make Kelly's like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404065


The Arlequin Kelly is a really rare sighting. I love this bag. But my home store never got one in and I refused to pay reseller prices. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## JulesB68

Joannadyne said:


> I did double take when I noticed the k this woman was carrying. It looks like five colors ... Did H ever make Kelly's like this??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3404065



I love the H clic clac trying to get in on the picture too!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Birkin and Kelly galore yesterday while out and about...
> 
> First sighting, Black Box Sellier Kelly 28 with phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second sighting, Sellier Kelly 25 with phw at H. I think it's Rose Jaipur? Can't tell for sure at H's with its lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many Birkin sightings at H, Birkin 35 with phw in Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get a chance to snap the other sightings though.



WOW !! that is great wildlife shots. Thanks.


----------



## Joannadyne

sparklyprincess said:


> Looks like an Arlequin Kelly from a few years ago.





bagidiotic said:


> 6 colors in one bag
> This is aw version
> There's  another brighter ss version
> Arlequin  collection





etoupebirkin said:


> The Arlequin Kelly is a really rare sighting. I love this bag. But my home store never got one in and I refused to pay reseller prices. Thanks for posting!!!



Thanks for IDing it, ladies! When I saw it, I gaped for a long moment before fumbling for my phone, thinking, "Ooh, a good in-the-wild sighting!" Then chased after her trying to snap a shot. Heh heh. 



JulesB68 said:


> I love the H clic clac trying to get in on the picture too!



Hee hee, I wondered if any eagle-eyed tpfers would catch that! [emoji122] (They were together!)


----------



## klynneann

4th of July weekend at Desert Hills Premium Outlets.  I almost fainted.  Couldn't stop talking about it for hours after; my DH just kept shaking his head lol.


----------



## Cecilia911

That's so gorgeous


----------



## ArchMaMa

weN84 said:


> Birkin and Kelly galore yesterday while out and about...
> 
> First sighting, Black Box Sellier Kelly 28 with phw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second sighting, Sellier Kelly 25 with phw at H. I think it's Rose Jaipur? Can't tell for sure at H's with its lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the many Birkin sightings at H, Birkin 35 with phw in Etoupe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't get a chance to snap the other sightings though.



Great catches!!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Hong Kong Peninsula Hotel lobby. 
40cm Birkin


----------



## boo1689

LAX



@ car dealer


----------



## boo1689

@ bank


----------



## boo1689




----------



## Meta

Today's sighting, Lindy and Birkin


----------



## fineprint

Canvas Garden party 




Black Herbag with twilly


----------



## fineprint

Eating dim sum next table lady has a special order B35


View attachment 3407188


----------



## boo1689

Costco ~


----------



## Sparkledolll

Harrods London 
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3408309


----------



## klynneann

Natalie j said:


> Harrods London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3408308
> View attachment 3408309
> View attachment 3408310


Beautiful!  Is the top one brique?


----------



## bedhead

Holy wow there have been some great wildlife photos lately! Great pics everyone!


----------



## Sparkledolll

klynneann said:


> Beautiful!  Is the top one brique?



The lighting isn't great there but I thought it was flamingo. It's huge on her, think it's B35 but the lady is very petite.


----------



## klynneann

Natalie j said:


> The lighting isn't great there but I thought it was flamingo. It's huge on her, think it's B35 but the lady is very petite.


Oh, I love flamingo!  Yes, looks like she's in shadow, so I could see that.  Thanks!


----------



## Sparkledolll

On the street of London


----------



## Sparkledolll

Shopping at Fendi lol... I'm seeing H everywhere in London. K25 or 28? [emoji16]


----------



## lulilu

Natalie j said:


> On the street of London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409162



My dream bag, but in a kelly. Love these colors.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at the King of Prussia Mall:  a light purple ostrich Kelly.


----------



## Notorious Pink

No pictures, but many bags on Madison yesterday. Highlights include chevre orange B30 GHW, cobalt Evelyn with Twilly strap, white b35 craie with orange Twillies on the handles (very sweet lady at BG), ultraviolet b35 GHW at Barney's [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171], and also plenty of VCA 10 or 20 motifs, either yg or mop.


----------



## Lucynancy

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at the King of Prussia Mall:  a light purple ostrich Kelly.



OMG, that sounds divine!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

My first visit to this thread and I'm loving it! it feels a bit naughty but SO GOOD [emoji85][emoji28]! Lol 
Had it ever happened that a TPF'er took a spy pic of another TPF'er and posted on here? How amazingly awkward, or maybe better, awkwardly amazing that could be [emoji849][emoji24][emoji173]️lol


----------



## klynneann

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> My first visit to this thread and I'm loving it! it feels a bit naughty but SO GOOD [emoji85][emoji28]! Lol
> Had it ever happened that a TPF'er took a spy pic of another TPF'er and posted on here? How amazingly awkward, or maybe better, awkwardly amazing that could be [emoji849][emoji24][emoji173]️lol


It's happened!  The couple times I remember, I think the person felt a bit uncomfortable about it.  But I would love to be a wildlife sighting one day lol.  I just hope it's a good day or that people are kind if it's not!


----------



## lulilu

doves75 said:


> Wildlife sighting on TV ..LoL
> "The good wife"
> View attachment 3410738



I read an interview with this actress recently and she said she bought the watch she wore in the show from the production company to remind her of the show.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

klynneann said:


> It's happened!  The couple times I remember, I think the person felt a bit uncomfortable about it.  But I would love to be a wildlife sighting one day lol.  I just hope it's a good day or that people are kind if it's not!



Lool [emoji24][emoji24]. I'm so gonna keep an eye on this thread. It's like a TPF Paparazzi on fancy bags  [emoji41]


----------



## doves75

lulilu said:


> I read an interview with this actress recently and she said she bought the watch she wore in the show from the production company to remind her of the show.



Thanks Lucile...it will make a very nice memento to own. I'll miss the show.


----------



## Meta

Today's sightings...

















Also spotted a Sellier K28 in Vert Anglais with ghw on Dover Street.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Always a lurker on this thread but now participating! saw a quick one. A Togo Tosca 35 at BG Restaurant when I was there. She had her own chair


----------



## Meta

Looks like one of the pic didn't load, so here it is second try...


----------



## fineprint

weN84 said:


> Today's sightings...



Ohh...so pretty!  

Love these sightings!  you take wonderful pics!!


----------



## dinabobina

Not the best picture, but I spotted a K32 Gold GHW in New York City.


----------



## tabbi001

This morning in Hermes Manila. There was also a blue atoll K32 with a cute rodeo pm but I wasn't fast enough to take a picture


----------



## periogirl28

Spotted a Gris Paris (?) Picotin at Liberty London. As I believe it's very rare to see an exotic Picotin, decided not to snap a pic for the owner's privacy. It was very elegantly carried.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

This thread reminds me of the Go Pokemon craze that's going on! Makes me feel like gearing up and going to the "wild" and snap pix lol [emoji849][emoji28]#weirdo


----------



## ForeverInPink

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> This thread reminds me of the Go Pokemon craze that's going on! Makes me feel like gearing up and going to the "wild" and snap pix lol [emoji849][emoji28]#weirdo



Lol I always similarly thought that H scarves to women here on tPF are like Pokemon cards to kids [emoji12]


----------



## roy40

Beautiful Lindy in the Boston suburbs at Costco.


----------



## arlv8500

My contribution! Spotted this lovely lady with her baby bump and her lovely goldie.


----------



## nana9026

arlv8500 said:


> My contribution! Spotted this lovely lady with her baby bump and her lovely goldie.



 Her Goldie looks nice with the horseshoe charm! Always admire ladies wearing goldie H bags well!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Out at a coffee aroma festival @ Sydney

Saw a Birkin 32, duno color name

Black Jige on a chic looking girl

And only managed to take a snap of a girl wearing a herbag

Sent from my GT-I9505 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## arlv8500

nana9026 said:


> Her Goldie looks nice with the horseshoe charm! Always admire ladies wearing goldie H bags well!



I never used to like gold at all...but now I'm falling in love with it!


----------



## nana9026

arlv8500 said:


> I never used to like gold at all...but now I'm falling in love with it!



+1. Never imagine it'd be good on myself though...


----------



## DizzyFairy

↟my post on the Birkin should read 30


----------



## arlv8500

nana9026 said:


> +1. Never imagine it'd be good on myself though...



Have you tried it?


----------



## etoupebirkin

35cm Black Togo Birkin at the Nordstroms in Tysons Corner in the designer shoe department. Was with my favorite shoe salesman and private shopper. They thought it was hilarious I was taking this picture.


----------



## victoria2014

Landmark Hongkong


----------



## victoria2014

Harbor City Kowloon


----------



## millivanilli

saw a 40 cm gris t. Birkin with palladium hardware at the Airport Munich minutes ago. No picture but even my husband said that this was ultimate elegance..


----------



## **Chanel**

weN84 said:


> Today's sightings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also spotted a Sellier K28 in Vert Anglais with ghw on Dover Street.



Love all these pics, but especially that croc Birkin ! Such a beautiful color! Thank you for sharing .


----------



## Elina0408

Last Saturday at The Langham Hotel London a tall redheaded lady was having lunch and carrying this 35cm B that seems like a Rouge Pivoine or similar


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

London Westfield


----------



## BagABooIt

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> View attachment 3424823
> 
> View attachment 3424824
> 
> 
> London Westfield


Lovely kelly Is this the 32 cm size? Looks great on her, not too big and not too small.


----------



## antheakuma

Wildlife while catching wild pokemon


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

BagABooIt said:


> Lovely kelly Is this the 32 cm size? Looks great on her, not too big and not too small.



Yes it is! It was so effortlessly chic! [emoji7][emoji1360]


----------



## Notorious Pink

antheakuma said:


> View attachment 3425322
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildlife while catching wild pokemon



Ha! DS2 caught one at the Madison boutique on Thursday! [emoji1]


----------



## luckyblackdress

An impeccably styled woman at the Venice airport. A beautiful light pink Birkin 35 leaning beige, with silver (palladium?) HW. 

Forgive me, only recently am I really getting into Hermès... learning the colors and HW finishes.




Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## millivanilli

luckyblackdress said:


> An impeccably styled woman at the Venice airport. A beautiful light pink Birkin 35 leaning beige, with silver (palladium?) HW.
> 
> Forgive me, only recently am I really getting into Hermès... learning the colors and HW finishes.
> 
> View attachment 3425576
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935T using PurseForum mobile app




ahhh Italian women. They always make me feel ugly and underdressed or with too much effort. Even worse than french women.


----------



## birkin10600

Wild sighting at the mall today. Very coordinated lady! [emoji6]


----------



## BalLVLover

Today was a busy H day in Williams Sonoma. There were two Evelyn's in the check out line. One etoupe, one gold with her strap shortened with a scarf. I couldn't bring myself to take a picture [emoji6].


----------



## loveforbal

near Macy's @Valley fair in San Jose


----------



## doves75

Not sure if this B is real because all the sticker she put on it. I would never put any sticker or paint my Birkin.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

BBC said:


> Ha! *DS2* caught one at the Madison boutique on Thursday! [emoji1]



Ha! You know all *BBC*, nothing escapes you!


----------



## Zasha

At the Michael Jordan Flight Camp in Goleta, CA

Black Evelyne PM




Toolbox! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## JulesB68

That Toolbox is gorgeous!


----------



## Zasha

JulesB68 said:


> That Toolbox is gorgeous!



Yes it is! I forgot to snap a photo of her Black B25 on the first day of the camp. [emoji846]


----------



## klynneann

Is that a barenia Picotin on the left??


----------



## Zasha

klynneann said:


> Is that a barenia Picotin on the left??



You know what, so sorry as I honestly didn't pay attention to it as I was just staring on the stunning TB the whole time! Haha!


----------



## miah100

Blue Epsom K28


----------



## tabbi001

Zasha said:


> At the Michael Jordan Flight Camp in Goleta, CA
> 
> Black Evelyne PM
> View attachment 3428803
> 
> 
> 
> Toolbox! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3428807


I spy a pico with the toolbox picture!


----------



## marbella8

miah100 said:


> Blue Epsom K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429119



One of the prettiest blues I have seen; one (actually two- the other person as well) of the worst outfits I have seen, way to ruin  beautiful bag. My goodness- goes to show you you can never teach elegance or style, no matter how much $ people have. Sorry, I see this kind of phenomenon here in OC too, beautiful bags, herrendous style. What a bag though.


----------



## arlv8500

Went to the Museum of natural history this weekend, and surprisingly saw quite a few Hermes bags! 

I think the Kellys are rose lipstick, and... Turquoise? What do you guys think?


----------



## miah100

marbella8 said:


> One of the prettiest blues I have seen; one (actually two- the other person as well) of the worst outfits I have seen, way to ruin  beautiful bag. My goodness- goes to show you you can never teach elegance or style, no matter how much $ people have. Sorry, I see this kind of phenomenon here in OC too, beautiful bags, herrendous style. What a bag though.




Agreed on both statements. You can't teach style or class.


----------



## etoupebirkin

arlv8500 said:


> Went to the Museum of natural history this weekend, and surprisingly saw quite a few Hermes bags!
> 
> I think the Kellys are rose lipstick, and... Turquoise? What do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 3429283
> View attachment 3429287


Great sightings in DC. I see H bags galore in Tysons 2 and by City Center, not so much around monuments and museums.


----------



## wantitneedit

miah100 said:


> Blue Epsom K28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3429119


um, i actually like this outfit!  sure, it's wackadoodle, but she's having fun with fashion.  As someone who only wears black, i really appreciate seeing others play with colour, pattern etc.


----------



## MSO13

marbella8 said:


> One of the prettiest blues I have seen; one (actually two- the other person as well) of the worst outfits I have seen, way to ruin  beautiful bag. My goodness- goes to show you you can never teach elegance or style, no matter how much $ people have. Sorry, I see this kind of phenomenon here in OC too, beautiful bags, herrendous style. What a bag though.





miah100 said:


> Agreed on both statements. You can't teach style or class.



This person didn't ask to have her photo posted or ask for opinions on her style. I don't understand why these posts can't just be scrolled past instead of ripping into people. H sells a lot of bags, not everyone is the same.


----------



## wantitneedit

MrsOwen3 said:


> This person didn't ask to have her photo posted or ask for opinions on her style. I don't understand why these posts can't just be scrolled past instead of ripping into people. H sells a lot of bags, not everyone is the same.


very true MrsOwen3 ,and i've said something similar in the past.  I'll be mindful of what i say in the future as well.


----------



## wantitneedit

I mean similar to what you just said....sorry to clog thread...


----------



## JulesB68

wantitneedit said:


> I mean similar to what you just said....sorry to clog thread...



With your avatar, I'm happy for you to post as frequently as possible, lol!


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

My first spy pic!  Beautiful blonde with Gold Birkin in Paris yesterday.


----------



## hclubfan

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3430784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spy pic!  Beautiful blonde with Gold Birkin in Paris yesterday.




Gorgeous outfit and birkin!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3430784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spy pic!  Beautiful blonde with Gold Birkin in Paris yesterday.



She really does look gorgeous! Great spy pic!


----------



## marbella8

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3430784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spy pic!  Beautiful blonde with Gold Birkin in Paris yesterday.



Fabulous style, love her dress, hair, wedges, and B.


----------



## Blingaddict

So excited to contribute to this awesome thread. 
See a lot of Hermes in the wild when I travel but haven't ever managed a pic. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This elegant lady was in a group of many elegant ladies at the Shangrila at the Shard in London. Where I had many many Hermes sightings!! Was in Hermes heaven.


----------



## m_ichele

So cheerful and sunny


----------



## nicole0612

Currently at a conference near Washington DC and every day all of the ladies come out with their designer bags of all styles and colors. This was 5 minutes while my husband was talking to a friend. The far away shot is an Evie...too slow taking the shot as the woman walked by. The birkin and jypsie were standing next to us. 
Yesterday in front of me in line for registration also spotted a black JPG and a gold birkin.


----------



## millivanilli

I become an Ypsierefan more and more..

Wildlife sighting super wired and with no pic (sorry too slow!):

Yesterday, Dolomites Cortina d'Ampezzo an etoupe Evelyne - last place on earth you would look for a Hermèsbag imho


----------



## tabbi001

Changi airport transit lounge. Saw a constance 24 in blue nuit but was too late to take ou my phone. Saw a black evelyne gm and black birkin 35 as well. Bag heaven!!!


----------



## hclubfan

tabbi001 said:


> Changi airport transit lounge. Saw a constance 24 in blue nuit but was too late to take ou my phone. Saw a black evelyne gm and black birkin 35 as well. Bag heaven!!!
> View attachment 3433681



That Goyard carry-on is to die for too!!


----------



## tabbi001

hclubfan said:


> That Goyard carry-on is to die for too!!


I know!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I wish that I was brave enough to take pictures! Last night at Toku in Manhaset it was practically a parade of H!

Right in front of me was rouge grenat 32k GHW - definitely retourne, and she hung it on the chair handle with the turnlock closed and the straps open [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] - DH did NOT like that look. I think it was clemence and it just looked messy. Sorry. Two tables away was another rouge grenat GHW, but 28k, and it was either a stiffer leather or was better cared for, because it wasn't sellier, but it wasn't sloppy either. Really nice! The messy grenat was joined by a 30B in rouge tomate, and that lady dressed to match and put her bag on her chair with her. Then there was an anemone (or maybe parme???) 28k, an etain 35B phw and at least three Evelynes. The restaurant sat us at our favorite prime people-watching table!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

wantitneedit said:


> um, i actually like this outfit!  sure, it's wackadoodle, but she's having fun with fashion.  As someone who only wears black, i really appreciate seeing others play with colour, pattern etc.


Wackadoodle!! 
I love that word....can't wait to try it out tomorrow on my teenagers.
They will think I'M wackadoodle


----------



## KayuuKathey

BBC said:


> I wish that I was brave enough to take pictures! Last night at Toku in Manhaset it was practically a parade of H!
> 
> Right in front of me was rouge grenat 32k GHW - definitely retourne, and she hung it on the chair handle with the turnlock closed and the straps open [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] - DH did NOT like that look. I think it was clemence and it just looked messy. Sorry. Two tables away was another rouge grenat GHW, but 28k, and it was either a stiffer leather or was better cared for, because it wasn't sellier, but it wasn't sloppy either. Really nice! The messy grenat was joined by a 30B in rouge tomate, and that lady dressed to match and put her bag on her chair with her. Then there was an anemone (or maybe parme???) 28k, an etain 35B phw and at least three Evelynes. The restaurant sat us at our favorite prime people-watching table!



lol i wouldnt expect any less at Americana!  And i love a good anemone sighting, that shade of purp/fuschia is gorgeous!


----------



## KayuuKathey

2nd ever post in this thread, one day i will accompany a pic. Saw a blue atoll 30 (i think) when i was walking at columbus circle! She was pretty!


----------



## sydgirl

birkin10600 said:


> Wild sighting at the mall today. Very coordinated lady! [emoji6]


Menthe??

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## birkin10600

sydgirl said:


> Menthe??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


It's menthe! Very nice color!


----------



## sydgirl

birkin10600 said:


> It's menthe! Very nice color!


Thought so [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Meta

At H in New Bond Street earlier today












I also saw two Constance while at the store, one a regular 23 while the other a mini, 18. The 23 was in sapphire with red enamel H while the mini 18 was rouge H with indigo buckle.


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> At H in New Bond Street earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw two Constance while at the store, one a regular 23 while the other a mini, 18. The 23 was in sapphire with red enamel H while the mini 18 was rouge H with indigo buckle.


 
Those are all amazing bags! I hope we aren't back to wearing booties already? 
(Ok my Neos are prepped!)


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> At H in New Bond Street earlier today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also saw two Constance while at the store, one a regular 23 while the other a mini, 18. The 23 was in sapphire with red enamel H while the mini 18 was rouge H with indigo buckle.


The Ghillies (in these exact colors) is my HG!!


----------



## Perfect Day

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3430784
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first spy pic!  Beautiful blonde with Gold Birkin in Paris yesterday.


She looks like a model.


----------



## JulesB68

So torn! Desperately want to take a picture of the very elegant lady sat next to us at Faventia restaurant at Terre Blanche, with a beautiful dark blue (poss bleu de malte) B35 and an Eperon D'or silk top, but would be so obvious if I tried! Maybe later after a few glasses of wine!


----------



## JulesB68

Ok the light's fading fast & I can't use a flash for obvious reasons, so this will have to do!


----------



## Meta

klynneann said:


> The Ghillies (in these exact colors) is my HG!!


I hope you find your HG Ghillies soon! I'm dreaming of one myself!


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> I hope you find your HG Ghillies soon! I'm dreaming of one myself!


Thank you, weN84!  I don't think I've ever seen one exactly like it on the resale market, and I have never entertained any hopes of getting one from the store (I didn't think it was made anymore, at least not this exact combo).  But maybe, one day, I'll be offered an SO...  Good luck to you!


----------



## my peko

JulesB68 said:


> Ok the light's fading fast & I can't use a flash for obvious reasons, so this will have to do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438861



The lady is also wearing an Hermes cape, lovely!


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

Very pretty lady with amazing hair and a gorgeous B in Bond Street yesterday.


----------



## W1Luxury

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> Very pretty lady with amazing hair and a gorgeous B in Bond Street yesterday.



Two Birkins in one shot, impressive! 

Love Bond Street, such a great place for spotting.


----------



## hoot

HoneysuckleCottage said:


> View attachment 3445603
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very pretty lady with amazing hair and a gorgeous B in Bond Street yesterday.


Did you actually capture two Bs in that photo?!!


----------



## HoneysuckleCottage

W1Luxury said:


> Two Birkins in one shot, impressive!
> 
> Love Bond Street, such a great place for spotting.





hoot said:


> Did you actually capture two Bs in that photo?!!



Haha thank you so much - I didn't even notice the second!  I was stalking the long--haired lady so that I could get a pic without showing her face.... Two for one offers on Bond Street!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I don't really know where else to post this...but does this count as wildlife?
I saw this today displayed at the Hermes on Madison Ave in NYC!!! I was speechless!


----------



## renet

Yoshi1296 said:


> I don't really know where else to post this...but does this count as wildlife?
> I saw this today displayed at the Hermes on Madison Ave in NYC!!! I was speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450645



Soon will be gone as people will buy it. Rare to see a B displayed on showcase.


----------



## Yoshi1296

renet said:


> Soon will be gone as people will buy it. Rare to see a B displayed on showcase.



I know! I was super shocked! And it has diamonds on the hardware too!


----------



## renet

Yoshi1296 said:


> I know! I was super shocked! And it has diamonds on the hardware too!



Yeah! Very rare piece! Could be easily $300k? [emoji7][emoji1]


----------



## Yoshi1296

renet said:


> Yeah! Very rare piece! Could be easily $300k? [emoji7][emoji1]



Yeah that is how much I was thinking too. Wasn't there another one the same as this auctioned for that price recently? I think it broke the record!


----------



## renet

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yeah that is how much I was thinking too. Wasn't there another one the same as this auctioned for that price recently? I think it broke the record!



Yes. That's Himalayan crocodile B, white gold hardware and diamonds.  If I'm not wrong, Jamie Chua has one piece, remember watching her showcasing her house and this beautiful piece.


----------



## etoupebirkin

Yoshi1296 said:


> I don't really know where else to post this...but does this count as wildlife?
> I saw this today displayed at the Hermes on Madison Ave in NYC!!! I was speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450645


I'd be speechless too!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

renet said:


> Yes. That's Himalayan crocodile B, white gold hardware and diamonds.  If I'm not wrong, Jamie Chua has one piece, remember watching her showcasing her house and this beautiful piece.



Wow! That sounds beautiful!


----------



## Perfect Day

Yoshi1296 said:


> I don't really know where else to post this...but does this count as wildlife?
> I saw this today displayed at the Hermes on Madison Ave in NYC!!! I was speechless!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450645


Wow


----------



## Notorious Pink

I do see these every so often. And maybe every other year I see an exotic B on display at one of the NY boutiques. And once, back when they had the Hamptons popup, they had three black shiny exotics - 25, 30, 35!!!!


----------



## pjhm

The only one I've ever seen was on an airplane , it was a yellow jyspiere and it was gorgeous


----------



## antheakuma

Hong Kong


----------



## wilmi

It felt strange taking a picture, but I thought you might enjoy it.  I do, the bag is beautiful and I appreciate her style.  Orange Eve in the back.  Cheers


----------



## millivanilli

wilmi said:


> View attachment 3456621
> 
> 
> It felt strange taking a picture, but I thought you might enjoy it.  I do, the bag is beautiful and I appreciate her style.  Orange Eve in the back.  Cheers




I could swear I know where that fotos was taken. Give me a hint please Europe, middle-south I say.


----------



## wilmi

Munich.  Were you right?


----------



## millivanilli

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES! 

hahhaa! *dancing*


----------



## wilmi

I wish it were always this easy to make someone happy.


----------



## millivanilli

wilmi said:


> I wish it were always this easy to make someone happy.


for today you made someone really really REALLY happy.

I am still grinning

Thank you!

Sorry for OT.


----------



## wilmi

A not very good spy pic.....Now I am curious, do you live in Munich?


----------



## millivanilli

wilmi said:


> View attachment 3456833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A not very good spy pic.....Now I am curious, do you live in Munich?




a very pretty spypic!

I have been living there for long time and am one of the very last original Münchner Kindl, born on Sunday vis a vis to the Bavaria.



.... am I so old, even that hospital doesn't exist any more.

I am curious too- do you live in Munich or did you visit it, and if yes, I hope you liked it?


----------



## wilmi

Haha, I live in Munich, and like it, we should go on safari together, Munich is pretty good for hunting.  Cheers


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. Yesterday spotted a pair of young asian couple in Japantown San Francisco having ice cream cones and both were carrying Himalayan B!!

p/s:  DH rolled his eyes when I told him the price


----------



## millivanilli

wilmi said:


> Haha, I live in Munich, and like it, we should go on safari together, Munich is pretty good for hunting.  Cheers




Yes especially around Odeonsplatz )

Let's go and hunt!


----------



## DizzyFairy

Yesterday in Sydney, near Martin Place.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

After a naughty trip to La Prairie and La Mer I was walking towards Chanel to enquire about the men's espadrilles that they may still have from the previous season (shame they didn't and my feet are too big for the women's ones *cries in the corner*), I spotted this chic woman carrying an orange Birkin and also a LV Neverfull at the same time. Complimented her and she was slightly startled and was surprised that I even knew what she was carrying. From the front she was wearing a Chanel suit (jacket and skirt) with a white blouse. So unusual to see such a well dressed mature woman in my city.

Here are the spy pics from the back [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## sbelle

Bergdorf's


----------



## hclubfan

sbelle said:


> Bergdorf's



You can get whiplash looking at all the H bags in Bergdorf's shoe department!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

French chic!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Brussels private shopping evening


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3473664
> 
> 
> French chic!


LOVE THIS!!!
The poncho is TDF and I don't typically like ponchos.


----------



## Meta

Today's sightings at Selfridges


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> Today's sightings at Selfridges


What color do you think the Kelly in the last photo is?  Is it black, or graphite?  It's beautiful!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3473664
> 
> 
> French chic!


I am OBSESSED with this poncho!!
Any ideas how the designer/make might be?


----------



## texasgirliegirl

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> After a naughty trip to La Prairie and La Mer I was walking towards Chanel to enquire about the men's espadrilles that they may still have from the previous season (shame they didn't and my feet are too big for the women's ones *cries in the corner*), I spotted this chic woman carrying an orange Birkin and also a LV Neverfull at the same time. Complimented her and she was slightly startled and was surprised that I even knew what she was carrying. From the front she was wearing a Chanel suit (jacket and skirt) with a white blouse. So unusual to see such a well dressed mature woman in my city.
> 
> Here are the spy pics from the back [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3459802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459803


This lady's ensemble is perfect in every way...right down to the gloves.
Wow


----------



## Meta

klynneann said:


> What color do you think the Kelly in the last photo is?  Is it black, or graphite?  It's beautiful!


It was classic black with phw.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

CaviarChanel said:


> .. Yesterday spotted a pair of young asian couple in Japantown San Francisco having ice cream cones and both were carrying Himalayan B!!
> 
> p/s:  *DH rolled his eyes when I told him the price*



Ha! Priceless and I would have loved to see this couple irl.



L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> After a naughty trip to La Prairie and La Mer I was walking towards Chanel to enquire about the men's espadrilles that they may still have from the previous season (shame they didn't and my feet are too big for the women's ones *cries in the corner*), I spotted this chic woman carrying an orange Birkin and also a LV Neverfull at the same time. Complimented her and she was slightly startled and was surprised that I even knew what she was carrying. From the front she was wearing a Chanel suit (jacket and skirt) with a white blouse. So unusual to see such a well dressed mature woman in my city.
> 
> Here are the spy pics from the back [emoji4][emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3459802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459803



If those are pics from the back ~ which of course they are ~ I can only imagine how beautiful she looked straight on. Thanks! 



weN84 said:


> Today's sightings at Selfridges



A veritable vault full of H, Bergdorfs and Barneys are exactly in the same category.


----------



## StaceyLyn

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am OBSESSED with this poncho!!
> Any ideas how the designer/make might be?


The poncho is Tomas Maier.  I have several of them and they are great.  Very lightweight cashmere.  Can find them online at Barney's, Net-a-Porter and the like.  Usually cost  @ $1000.00 but if you're patient (and willing to stalk your favorite one), you could get one on sale, as available colors change seasonally.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

StaceyLyn said:


> The poncho is Tomas Maier.  I have several of them and they are great.  Very lightweight cashmere.  Can find them online at Barney's, Net-a-Porter and the like.  Usually cost  @ $1000.00 but if you're patient (and willing to stalk your favorite one), you could get one on sale, as available colors change seasonally.


Thank you!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am OBSESSED with this poncho!!
> Any ideas how the designer/make might be?


It looks like cashmere. It may be Tomas Maier but I have a similar one from Eric Bompard in black, and he does bright colors.


----------



## Ahardiva

Apologies for the blurry photo but had a great sighting in Vancouver airport this morning:


----------



## texasgirliegirl

QuelleFromage said:


> It looks like cashmere. It may be Tomas Maier but I have a similar one from Eric Bompard in black, and he does bright colors.


Thank you so much!!
I especially love that shade of blue.


----------



## coxynell

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am OBSESSED with this poncho!!
> Any ideas how the designer/make might be?



Since the picture was taken in Paris, I would say it's probably from Eric Bompard. Or maybe Les ateliers de la maille.


----------



## meazar

My first ever wildlife pic- Waldorf Astoria Shanghai.  Turquoise B30?


----------



## honhon

meazar said:


> View attachment 3481752
> View attachment 3481753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first ever wildlife pic- Waldorf Astoria Shanghai.  Turquoise B30?


colvert?


----------



## QuelleFromage

coxynell said:


> Since the picture was taken in Paris, I would say it's probably from Eric Bompard. Or maybe Les ateliers de la maille.


Not to stay OT for too long but my Maier poncho has an edge (like a wide hem of fine ribbing) - I don't think all of them have this though -  and my Bompard does not. Maier did make the poncho in turquoise though. (The Bompard poncho is also only around 300 euros and his cashmere is machine washable!) Either way I am sure either would pull together a fabulous and similar look


----------



## Greentea

texasgirliegirl said:


> I am OBSESSED with this poncho!!
> Any ideas how the designer/make might be?


Yes - I used to want one so badly. It's Crimson Cashmere. Online


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Greentea said:


> Yes - I used to want one so badly. It's Crimson Cashmere. Online


The color is absolute perfection. 
I've been searching....


----------



## Garciavilla

San Francisco Rincon Center
Evelyne


----------



## my peko

Greentea said:


> Yes - I used to want one so badly. It's Crimson Cashmere. Online



They now offer the poncho in more colors. Go take a look [emoji12]


----------



## texasgirliegirl

my peko said:


> They now offer the poncho in more colors. Go take a look [emoji12]


I can't tell which color this is? 
Emeraude or st Tropez blue...
Does anybody know if these are woven or knit?


----------



## 30gold

I follow Linda v wright on Pinterest.  She is the founder of Crimson cashmere in Paris.  Love, love love her style.  Take a look!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

30gold said:


> I follow Linda v wright on Pinterest.  She is the founder of Crimson cashmere in Paris.  Love, love love her style.  Take a look!


Thank you!
I read that she is a native Texan (Fort Worth).
Amazing!!


----------



## SandySummer

Saw this yesterday while at a light in NYC. "Twilly" looks a little iffy so not sure about the bag.
View attachment 3490703


----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## Hermesdiorduo

at the Petit H, Sevres. 

If you are from this forum, let me say, I love your RS bag - I just had to take a photo


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

texasgirliegirl said:


> LOVE THIS!!!
> The poncho is TDF and I don't typically like ponchos.



Hi Texasgirliegirl, I was curious so I went to bompard-- they do not have this poncho. I'm sorry for the late reply! QF is right though, bompard has good selections of wash and wear cashmere. I was sorely tempted!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Hermesdiorduo said:


> Hi Texasgirliegirl, I was curious so I went to bompard-- they do not have this poncho. I'm sorry for the late reply! QF is right though, bompard has good selections of wash and wear cashmere. I was sorely tempted!


Thank you so much. 
I believe that the poncho is actually Crimson Cashmere. Fingers crossed.


----------



## mibonbon

Sighting of a gorgeous etoupe B30 in GHW at Westfield sydney.


----------



## dc_fashionae




----------



## QuelleFromage

Greentea said:


> Yes - I used to want one so badly. It's Crimson Cashmere. Online


How are these different from the Maier and the Bompard long poncho? I need another poncho and these look cool, but all three look very similar to me. Sorry for the continued OT but we are all clearly poncho-obsessed


----------



## Greentea

QuelleFromage said:


> How are these different from the Maier and the Bompard long poncho? I need another poncho and these look cool, but all three look very similar to me. Sorry for the continued OT but we are all clearly poncho-obsessed


I'm not sure they are too different. These were out before Bompard made theirs. Have not seen the Maier. I don't own an of them yet. I do own other Bompard things, which are amazing


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

View attachment 3497602

From Paris with love x

Having problems with the app hence the different photos (link vs attached)


----------



## mistikat

QuelleFromage said:


> How are these different from the Maier and the Bompard long poncho? I need another poncho and these look cool, but all three look very similar to me. Sorry for the continued OT but we are all clearly poncho-obsessed



It's definitely a great poncho! Could these side discussions please move to that thread, though: 
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-poncho.885236/page-76#post-30705440

Thanks all!


----------



## StyleEyes

mistikat said:


> It's definitely a great poncho! Could these side discussions please move to that thread, though:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ode-to-hermes-poncho.885236/page-76#post-30705440
> 
> Thanks all!



Mistikat, you may not realize you are directing folks over to the HERMES poncho thread. 

The poncho in question is not Hermes and all of the following discussion of the poncho and who makes it would not be appropriate or "on topic" for that tread either. 

I'm also in agreement that this lady and her poncho is gorgeous!  It definitely warrants discussion somewhere and I'm glad to know who makes it!! Thank you ladies!!


----------



## Hermesdiorduo




----------



## mistikat

StyleEyes said:


> Mistikat, you may not realize you are directing folks over to the HERMES poncho thread.
> 
> The poncho in question is not Hermes and all of the following discussion of the poncho and who makes it would not be appropriate or "on topic" for that tread either.
> 
> I'm also in agreement that this lady and her poncho is gorgeous!  It definitely warrants discussion somewhere and I'm glad to know who makes it!! Thank you ladies!!



I do realize that is the thread to which I've directed people, as people are comparing these to the Hermes poncho. If members don't want to discuss it in the Hermes poncho thread, there is a very active wardrobe subforum. Regardless, the discussion is off topic in this thread. Thanks.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Ok i have seen many bs and ks around, but this is my first sighting of jyps! Yay! Effortless chic are the two words that came to my mind![emoji106][emoji177]


----------



## suziez

hermesdaisuki said:


> Ok i have seen many bs and ks around, but this is my first sighting of jyps! Yay! Effortless chic are the two words that came to my mind![emoji106][emoji177]
> View attachment 3502056


I am so glad you posted this.  I am more in love with this bag now....


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Sighting today! Hope you enjoy


----------



## QuelleFromage

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3502641
> 
> 
> Sighting today! Hope you enjoy


This looks way cuter IRL than I had thought it would. Might have to try this with my wallet after all!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Hermesdiorduo said:


> View attachment 3502641
> 
> 
> Sighting today! Hope you enjoy


This is a cute way to wear it but I would probably do it unless I'm going to be indoors 100% of the time and in a same place. It looks too easy as a target for purse snatching especially nowadays.


----------



## mibonbon

In sydney CBD today![emoji16]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mibonbon said:


> In sydney CBD today![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503336
> View attachment 3503337


That looks like Trench B to me and the lady had a lovely enamel bracelet too.


----------



## sydgirl

mibonbon said:


> In sydney CBD today![emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503336
> View attachment 3503337


Good spy pic! Rare sighting in sydney unless its on the weekend lol

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is a cute way to wear it but I would probably do it unless I'm going to be indoors 100% of the time and in a same place. It looks too easy as a target for purse snatching especially nowadays.



True! Saw it inside the airport but if it's outside the city i'm sure it will be a target for thieves!


----------



## mibonbon

chkpfbeliever said:


> That looks like Trench B to me and the lady had a lovely enamel bracelet too.



Yes it does look Trench to me but the B was well loved! Looked like she had it for years. 



sydgirl said:


> Good spy pic! Rare sighting in sydney unless its on the weekend lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


Thanks sydgirl! I am always so excited to see H bags around the city. It puts a silly smile to my face every time I see one..haha


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mibonbon said:


> *Yes it does look Trench to me but the B was well loved! Looked like she had it for years. *
> 
> Exactly my thoughts too but it could be the lighting so could be Parchment.


----------



## wilmi

Germany and Austria.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

wilmi said:


> Germany and Austria.



Love these pictures! I would love to have those pink sf flats too lol


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I saw another jyps today
It seems really easy to use[emoji178]


----------



## Madam Bijoux

I saw the most beautiful Ghillie at the King of Prussia Mall on Monday:  a two color 30 Birkin, looked like Blue Sapphire and Malachite.


----------



## Hermesdiorduo

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw the most beautiful Ghillie at the King of Prussia Mall on Monday:  a two color 30 Birkin, looked like Blue Sapphire and Malachite.



I would have loved to see it!


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ Me too!!!!


----------



## ayc

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw the most beautiful Ghillie at the King of Prussia Mall on Monday:  a two color 30 Birkin, looked like Blue Sapphire and Malachite.



OMG! I would love to see it too!!!


----------



## marbella8

wilmi said:


> Germany and Austria.



The lady with the jeans, love her whole look. You got some great pictures up close. I always get nervous to take them. I saw a lady walking into Costco today wth a gorgeous-muted Orange Lindy, and all I could think was how do I take a photo and ask everyone here was color it was.


----------



## mibonbon

Another sighting in sydney today! She's a beauty!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3504430


----------



## wilmi

Thank you Marbella.  Those pictures were not actually too close.  I made them with the phone, then zoomed in to take the faces out and made a screen shot before I posted them.  The lady in the jeans is very stylish, I agree.  I had the feeling that she saw me taking her picture and I felt that she was not happy about it.  I am very sorry if I annoyed her or made her uncomfortable.



marbella8 said:


> The lady with the jeans, love her whole look. You got some great pictures up close. I always get nervous to take them. I saw a lady walking into Costco today wth a gorgeous-muted Orange Lindy, and all I could think was how do I take a photo and ask everyone here was color it was.


----------



## mlsv

First time taking a wildlife photo!!
Verona, Italy


----------



## wilmi

great picture.  how do you make the faces hazy?  tia.


----------



## mlsv

wilmi said:


> great picture.  how do you make the faces hazy?  tia.



I used this app below!... (iPhone app)


----------



## wilmi

Thank you.  Have to try that.


----------



## marbella8

wilmi said:


> Thank you Marbella.  Those pictures were not actually too close.  I made them with the phone, then zoomed in to take the faces out and made a screen shot before I posted them.  The lady in the jeans is very stylish, I agree.  I had the feeling that she saw me taking her picture and I felt that she was not happy about it.  I am very sorry if I annoyed her or made her uncomfortable.



I still remember the one time I tried, the lady heard the photo noise my phone made, and that was it for me. I need to get the courage to try again.


----------



## wilmi

Marbella, when I see your Signature.... I saw a perfect Togo Black Kelly28 on Rakuten.  The chèvre seemed to even have a spine in the middle (interior).  The seller is asking a little less than 14.000 in €.


----------



## ANN-11

Madam Bijoux said:


> I saw the most beautiful Ghillie at the King of Prussia Mall on Monday:  a two color 30 Birkin, looked like Blue Sapphire and Malachite.


Was it this ?


----------



## sydgirl

mibonbon said:


> Another sighting in sydney today! She's a beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504430


[emoji170] hydra? Love! Town Hall station? Lol

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mibonbon

sydgirl said:


> [emoji170] hydra? Love! Town Hall station? Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app



Yes town hall!![emoji12]


----------



## sydgirl

mibonbon said:


> Yes town hall!![emoji12]


Ive seen quite a few H bags at townhall station over the years [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mibonbon

sydgirl said:


> Ive seen quite a few H bags at townhall station over the years [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app



Nice! That would have been fun to see! I actually saw another girl, very fashionable I might add, carrying a roulis at the galleries. She was walking towards me too fast and I didn't have a chance to snap a pic tho... didn't want to seem like a stalker[emoji23]


----------



## **Chanel**

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3504999
> 
> Was it this ?



Great spy picture! I am loving that Vert Fonce Ghillies !


----------



## Madam Bijoux

ANN-11 said:


> View attachment 3504999
> 
> Was it this ?


It looks very similar- the entire bag looks green on my monitor.


----------



## H. for H.

Shopping for sporting goods


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Saw a BE w GHW b30 today


----------



## hclubfan

hermesdaisuki said:


> Saw a BE w GHW b30 today
> View attachment 3508409


Great shot! Love that she's carrying BE with her winter coat


----------



## hermesdaisuki

hclubfan said:


> Great shot! Love that she's carrying BE with her winter coat



Thank you my dear! That GHW really did pop!!!


----------



## califl

etoupebirkin said:


> At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.
> 
> I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket.
> 
> The sightings included:
> 30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
> 35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
> 35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!
> 
> A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.


This plume is drool-worthy. Wow.


----------



## Keren16

etoupebirkin said:


> At the fashion show at Neiman Marcus Tysons with Ken Downing. It was fabulous!!! Going to a Ken Downing fashion show is like going to the BEST party in town. The clothes were exquisite.
> 
> I wore my Alezan matte croc SO Kelly and a Valentino Camo Butterfly Jacket on which I pinned an antique single cut diamond butterfly and a limited edition VCA diamond, enamel and micromosaic butterfly pin. Mr. Downing noticed (and loved) the jacket.
> 
> The sightings included:
> 30 cm Saffron Croc Birking (Stunning. I've seen this bag many times and every time it takes my breath away)
> 35 cm Rubis birkin. STUNNING!!!
> 35 cm Poussiere Ostrich birkin. No pic. But I was ogling this bag!!!!
> 
> A couple of pics because I could not resistmy BB HAC at a restaurant in Georgetown. A belated birthday dinner. And my bordeaux gator plume in my car. It's just so pretty.



Your Plume is beyond pretty ... it's BEAUTIFUL [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## pinkiestarlet

Saw this BE Lindy at the cobbler this afternoon [emoji173]️


----------



## Meta

Sightings at Le Bon Marche yesterday:

Shiny black croc Bolide 27 with ghw  






Ebene? B35 phw





Chocolate Box K32 with ghw (her mother had an olive green box in same size & hw!)





Blue Jean B30 phw





Today's sightings:
While en-route to FSH
Toolbox 





Standing in line waiting to get into FSH (side door)
BBK32 ghw and Joules boots





Across the road from Sevres near the bus stop
Bolide 31 ghw





It was fun to spot ladies wearing H scarves and shoes too! Don't have pics though!


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> Sightings at Le Bon Marche yesterday:
> 
> Shiny black croc Bolide 27 with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebene? B35 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Box K32 with ghw (her mother had an olive green box in same size & hw!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jean B30 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's sightings:
> While en-route to FSH
> Toolbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing in line waiting to get into FSH (side door)
> BBK32 ghw and Joules boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the road from Sevres near the bus stop
> Bolide 31 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to spot ladies wearing H scarves and shoes too! Don't have pics though!


That croc Bolide!


----------



## Meta

klynneann said:


> That croc Bolide!


I know! I first spotted it on a counter and had to do a double take. When she picked it up, I was thinking, oh I definitely need a wildlife pic of this beauty! (Yes, I er, stalked her to get a pic. )


----------



## hclubfan

weN84 said:


> Sightings at Le Bon Marche yesterday:
> 
> Shiny black croc Bolide 27 with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebene? B35 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Box K32 with ghw (her mother had an olive green box in same size & hw!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jean B30 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's sightings:
> While en-route to FSH
> Toolbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing in line waiting to get into FSH (side door)
> BBK32 ghw and Joules boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the road from Sevres near the bus stop
> Bolide 31 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to spot ladies wearing H scarves and shoes too! Don't have pics though!


Amazing shots weN!!! Your head must have been spinning!!


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> I know! I first spotted it on a counter and had to do a double take. When she picked it up, I was thinking, oh I definitely need a wildlife pic of this beauty! (Yes, I er, stalked her to get a pic. )


Thank you, it's appreciated lol!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

pinkiestarlet said:


> Saw this BE Lindy at the cobbler this afternoon [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3509748



I got distracted by the "fart free zone" sign lol


----------



## pinkiestarlet

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I got distracted by the "fart free zone" sign lol



[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## hopiko

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I got distracted by the "fart free zone" sign lol


So did I...lol!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Sightings at Le Bon Marche yesterday:
> 
> Shiny black croc Bolide 27 with ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ebene? B35 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chocolate Box K32 with ghw (her mother had an olive green box in same size & hw!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Jean B30 phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today's sightings:
> While en-route to FSH
> Toolbox
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Standing in line waiting to get into FSH (side door)
> BBK32 ghw and Joules boots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Across the road from Sevres near the bus stop
> Bolide 31 ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was fun to spot ladies wearing H scarves and shoes too! Don't have pics though!


Good job WeN84 !!  I hope that you were lucky at FSH.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Hong Kong MTR


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesdaisuki said:


> Love these pictures! *I would love to have those pink sf flats too lol[*/QUOTE]
> 
> *hermesdaisuki*, almost bought those exact Ferragamo flats in that pink/lavender color last year while in BH.  Started over-thinking and passed on them and now I have complete buyer's remorse.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Oh dear I hear you! These flats are just sooooo pretty!!![emoji7]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Oh gosh THAT BOLIDE!!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I have got to stop taking spy pictures! I think ppl around me noticed it and think I am insane!!![emoji13]
But this lady is just sooooo elegant![emoji847]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> I have got to stop taking spy pictures! I think ppl around me noticed it and think I am insane!!![emoji13]
> But this lady is just sooooo elegant![emoji847]
> View attachment 3514882
> View attachment 3514883


Good spy photos. I bet that you're just as elegant as her when you're out with your B.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

How I wish that's true. My Bs stay in stroller shopping bag these days. Lol....sigh...


----------



## LittleHermesgir

hermesdaisuki said:


> I have got to stop taking spy pictures! I think ppl around me noticed it and think I am insane!!![emoji13]
> But this lady is just sooooo elegant![emoji847]
> View attachment 3514882
> View attachment 3514883



I think her coat is from Hermes too


----------



## Julide

ArchMaMa said:


> Hong Kong MTR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3514099



Can anyone tell me what colour this is? I've never wanted a so Kelly until I saw this picture..


----------



## H. for H.

Julide said:


> Can anyone tell me what colour this is? I've never wanted a so Kelly until I saw this picture..



Looks like blue nuit.


----------



## katekluet

Julide said:


> Can anyone tell me what colour this is? I've never wanted a so Kelly until I saw this picture..


Julide, I believe it is raisin, I have this same bag.


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

hermesdaisuki said:


> I have got to stop taking spy pictures! I think ppl around me noticed it and think I am insane!!![emoji13]
> But this lady is just sooooo elegant![emoji847]
> View attachment 3514882
> View attachment 3514883



Super great spy pics, *hermesdaisuki*!!! Thanks for the eye-candy, that lady in your pics is beyond perfection!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

My pleasure honey'


----------



## TankerToad

Barneys NYC


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Spotted an Evelyne at the Richard Rogers Theatre in NYC.  Also saw a 30cm noir togo B.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings:

Neo Boots







Kelly Toile/Leather Combo






Also spotted a lady wearing a Sous L'egide de Mars 90cm silk in red today but there was no way I'd be able to snap a pic without her noticing!


----------



## pursevixen

Sellier 32 GHW


----------



## pursevixen

Evelyne in an amazing color


----------



## klynneann

pursevixen said:


> Evelyne in an amazing color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524176


Is this the new cuivre color??


----------



## LVGLITTER

marbella8 said:


> I still remember the one time I tried, the lady heard the photo noise my phone made, and that was it for me. I need to get the courage to try again.


I had that happen so I faked like I was taking photo of something on the shelf next to her lol. I turn my sound off now.


----------



## LVGLITTER

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I got distracted by the "fart free zone" sign lol


[emoji100] [emoji13] [emoji40] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

pursevixen said:


> Evelyne in an amazing color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524176


Could it be Feu ?  If it is culvre, then it looks great.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Rose Sakura Lindy 30, and a Victoria in a coral pink/orange shade.


----------



## OneMoreDay

wilmi said:


> View attachment 3456833
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A not very good spy pic.....Now I am curious, do you live in Munich?



Anyone know what colour this is? Etrusque?


----------



## SandySummer

Oh hey Lisa Rinna. Are you on tpf? No? Then let me post your wildlife pic. Haha


----------



## doloresmia

I am in "Alaska" this week - hope to be a wildlife sighting! [emoji9]


----------



## Inkbluelover

DS wearing bow tie @ auntie's birthday party. can this be considered as wildlife sighting[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Inkbluelover

Sydney


----------



## wilmi

Airport.


----------



## Nui

Saw this Gris M GHW at Chanel store. The color is TDF!!!!


----------



## VigeeLeBrun

OMG, so much eye-candy spy pics and love all of the comments! Thanks to everyone that contributed recently ~ I am not quick enough with my iPhone to do a spy pic but love looking at them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Nui said:


> View attachment 3530083
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this Gris M GHW at Chanel store. The color is TDF!!!!



This is SOOO pretty! At first I thought it was blue orage. I love this color, especially with GHW. [emoji7]


----------



## floflo

Nui said:


> View attachment 3530083
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this Gris M GHW at Chanel store. The color is TDF!!!!



Do you think it's Gris M or Gris T?  I love the color but always thought Gris M would be lighter! The color is very pretty!


----------



## klynneann

floflo said:


> Do you think it's Gris M or Gris T?  I love the color but always thought Gris M would be lighter! The color is very pretty!


It's definitely not Gris T, which is a grey that leans more toward a beige color in certain light.  The Gris M leans more toward a steel blue color.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at the Suzanne Roberts Theater in Philadelphia:  a beautiful chocolate colored Lindy.


----------



## Genie27

I saw a lady with a gorgeous K at Saks yesterday - it was a dark blue epsom, with raisin trim.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Inkbluelover said:


> Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527150


Off topic.. but this pic makes me feel heaps better because I also carry my Kelly on Sydney public transport (bus)


----------



## sydgirl

Inkbluelover said:


> Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527150


Great spy pic! I always see h bags at Townhall Station...more so than any other train station!


DizzyFairy said:


> Off topic.. but this pic makes me feel heaps better because I also carry my Kelly on Sydney public transport (bus)


Always exciting to see H wildlife pics in Sydney! 
Saw a rouge grenate 28k ghw on Saturday at Woolies at Macquarie shops but couldn't snap a pic [emoji20]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## PurseOnFleek

DizzyFairy said:


> Off topic.. but this pic makes me feel heaps better because I also carry my Kelly on Sydney public transport (bus)


I was saying to my husband i think we are just very easy going in Australia . I never really feel threatened anywhere i have been with my designer bags even if i dont have my hubby with me. But then again i also dont go to known areas of crime. Pretty much only go between penrith; Baulkham hills; castle hill; Parramatta & CBD .  Im not sure i would feel so safe if i lived in USA toting around a hermes birkin or kelly but my comment isnt based on experience just assumption .


----------



## Inkbluelover

Channel Sydney Westfield store.  Black box Kelly, this is a gem!


----------



## Nui

floflo said:


> Do you think it's Gris M or Gris T?  I love the color but always thought Gris M would be lighter! The color is very pretty!



It's Gris M and definitely not gris t. In real life it is a bit lighter. It is medium grey.


----------



## DizzyFairy

PurseOnFleek said:


> I was saying to my husband i think we are just very easy going in Australia . I never really feel threatened anywhere i have been with my designer bags even if i dont have my hubby with me. But then again i also dont go to known areas of crime. Pretty much only go between penrith; Baulkham hills; castle hill; Parramatta & CBD .  Im not sure i would feel so safe if i lived in USA toting around a hermes birkin or kelly but my comment isnt based on experience just assumption .


U r in the same hang out zones as me!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

DizzyFairy said:


> U r in the same hang out zones as me!


Haha small world! Maybe we get to wildlife snap each other n our hermes hehehe


----------



## lulilu

PurseOnFleek said:


> I was saying to my husband i think we are just very easy going in Australia . I never really feel threatened anywhere i have been with my designer bags even if i dont have my hubby with me. But then again i also dont go to known areas of crime. Pretty much only go between penrith; Baulkham hills; castle hill; Parramatta & CBD .  Im not sure i would feel so safe if i lived in USA toting around a hermes birkin or kelly but my comment isnt based on experience just assumption .



I am happy to carry my H around with the exception of rush hour subway in NYC.  Everything/everyone is crushed in and unless it's an evelyne, I prefer a bag I can smoosh under my arm, like a goyard or celine tote.


----------



## nicole0612

PurseOnFleek said:


> I was saying to my husband i think we are just very easy going in Australia . I never really feel threatened anywhere i have been with my designer bags even if i dont have my hubby with me. But then again i also dont go to known areas of crime. Pretty much only go between penrith; Baulkham hills; castle hill; Parramatta & CBD .  Im not sure i would feel so safe if i lived in USA toting around a hermes birkin or kelly but my comment isnt based on experience just assumption .





lulilu said:


> I am happy to carry my H around with the exception of rush hour subway in NYC.  Everything/everyone is crushed in and unless it's an evelyne, I prefer a bag I can smoosh under my arm, like a goyard or celine tote.



Also not a problem to carry H anywhere in Seattle. I don't think it is an issue anywhere I have been in the US other than for weather reasons.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

nicole0612 said:


> Also not a problem to carry H anywhere in Seattle. I don't think it is an issue anywhere I have been in the US other than for weather reasons.


Thats a relief! I think we assume it may not be due to in aus guns are completely banned unless your the police lol. Thats good to know that if i go to US for a holiday i dont have to leave H at home !


----------



## antheakuma

Taipei yesterday afternoon


----------



## antheakuma

Some time ago in Hong Kong.

Lindy is everywhere on the street in Asia!


----------



## LadyCupid

antheakuma said:


> Some time ago in Hong Kong.
> 
> Lindy is everywhere on the street in Asia!
> 
> View attachment 3531484
> View attachment 3531485
> View attachment 3531486


Great spy pictures!! The first picture Lindy looks really pretty. I wonder if that is blue glacier?

Thank you.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PurseOnFleek said:


> Thats a relief! I think we assume it may not be due to in aus guns are completely banned unless your the police lol. Thats good to know that if i go to US for a holiday i dont have to leave H at home !



They are all over Manhattan. Exotics, too.


----------



## antheakuma

yodaling1 said:


> Great spy pictures!! The first picture Lindy looks really pretty. I wonder if that is blue glacier?
> 
> Thank you.


Yes, I think it is bleu glacier. I really love this color too! How I wish to have a lindy in the exact same color, 30cm, togo,


----------



## chicinthecity777

BBC said:


> They are all over Manhattan. Exotics, too.


Same in London!


----------



## mibonbon

Martin place sydney today


----------



## sydgirl

mibonbon said:


> View attachment 3533931
> 
> Martin place sydney today


Another H sighting in Sydney! Love it!

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mibonbon

sydgirl said:


> Another H sighting in Sydney! Love it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app



So many fashionistas in Sydney..heehee


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Currently in Kyoto, Japan and spotted this at Takashimaya. Also sorted a lot of Garden Party's out and about too. The Japanese sure do love LV and their Chanel! 

Honourable mention was seeing an older guy with white hair and a beard carry a Balenciaga City. He was with a woman and I thought it was her bag, but as I walked passed them I noticed that she was carrying her own bag, meaning that one was his! Bags for guys here is so common it's so cool! Nobody bats an eye at my LV Speedy 40B - where as in my city most people do give me a look...


----------



## PurseOnFleek

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> View attachment 3534098
> 
> 
> Currently in Kyoto, Japan and spotted this at Takashimaya. Also sorted a lot of Garden Party's out and about too. The Japanese sure do love LV and their Chanel!
> 
> Honourable mention was seeing an older guy with white hair and a beard carry a Balenciaga City. He was with a woman and I thought it was her bag, but as I walked passed them I noticed that she was carrying her own bag, meaning that one was his! Bags for guys here is so common it's so cool! Nobody bats an eye at my LV Speedy 40B - where as in my city most people do give me a look...


In japan its completely normal for men to carry handbags its awesome. My Japanese friend who is 26 i always ask him for opinions on my luxury bag purchases because i know he knows all the luxury brands and he is straight. He always carrys a LV bag(his fav brand) varying from a shoulder bag(labelled for ladies in western society) to a typical male messenger bag. I wish a man in western society could carry female luxury bags without being labelled.


----------



## marbella8

PurseOnFleek said:


> In japan its completely normal for men to carry handbags its awesome. My Japanese friend who is 26 i always ask him for opinions on my luxury bag purchases because i know he knows all the luxury brands and he is straight. He always carrys a LV bag(his fav brand) varying from a shoulder bag(labelled for ladies in western society) to a typical male messenger bag. I wish a man in western society could carry female luxury bags without being labelled.



I totally agree- where I grew up prior to the states, men carried pochettes. When you live in cities where a lot of folks don't have cars, men really need bags. That's probably why H made those lovely pochettes.

I would love to see a wildlife sighting of an H pochette!


----------



## Andy1612

Last week at the prague airport, loved her style and couldn't stop staring at her beautiful kelly


----------



## sydgirl

Andy1612 said:


> Last week at the prague airport, loved her style and couldn't stop staring at her beautiful kelly [emoji14][emoji14]


Love sellier kellys [emoji178]

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scottsdale92

Black Evelyne (worn by one of the fastest walking women I've ever seen) entering Neiman's at Scottsdale Fashion Square in Scottsdale, AZ.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

scottsdale92 said:


> Black Evelyne (worn by one of the fastest walking women I've ever seen) entering Neiman's at Scottsdale Fashion Square in Scottsdale, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535518


Lmao. Well she is using the right bag for Powerwalking with style!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

mibonbon said:


> View attachment 3533931
> 
> Martin place sydney today


Thank you for posting this beautiful photo.  While small bags are in, I must say that the GP always have a special place in my heart. The 36 is functional and stylish, under the radar and never have to worry about babying it.  This looks like Rouge Pivoine to me, which is divine.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Andy1612 said:


> Last week at the prague airport, loved her style and couldn't stop staring at her beautiful kelly


There is something special about seeing a red bag in winter.  Truly warms my heart and reminds me of my favorite holiday: Christmas !! Yay.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> View attachment 3534098
> 
> 
> Currently in Kyoto, Japan and spotted this at Takashimaya. Also sorted a lot of Garden Party's out and about too. The Japanese sure do love LV and their Chanel!
> 
> Honourable mention was seeing an older guy with white hair and a beard carry a Balenciaga City. He was with a woman and I thought it was her bag, but as I walked passed them I noticed that she was carrying her own bag, meaning that one was his! Bags for guys here is so common it's so cool! Nobody bats an eye at my LV Speedy 40B - where as in my city most people do give me a look...


Japanese people are so stylish and especially in Ginza.  Unlike the rest of the world when premiere brand names are mixed with casual outfits, Tokyo women really know how to pair up their nice bags with elegant outfit.  It is simply a feast to the eye just checking people out in Ginza.  Dressing up is never out of place there.


----------



## LadyCupid

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> View attachment 3534098
> 
> 
> Currently in Kyoto, Japan and spotted this at Takashimaya. Also sorted a lot of Garden Party's out and about too. The Japanese sure do love LV and their Chanel!
> 
> Honourable mention was seeing an older guy with white hair and a beard carry a Balenciaga City. He was with a woman and I thought it was her bag, but as I walked passed them I noticed that she was carrying her own bag, meaning that one was his! Bags for guys here is so common it's so cool! Nobody bats an eye at my LV Speedy 40B - where as in my city most people do give me a look...


This lady here dresses so well!! Great wildlife picture.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Yesterday's sighting in Japan - on the shinkansen from Kyoto to Hiroshima, I spotted a woman with a gold Togo Birkin 35 walk pass me - but the time i got my phone out with the camera open she was at her seat already way back behind me... 

Today's sighting was two that I really regret not having my phone in hand and also the time and place... In Nagoya I saw a woman carrying a moss green/gray shiny CROCODILE Birkin with one of LV's new rolling suitcases - carrying them down the flight of stairs to enter the station. Mind you this woman was wearing 5' Louboutin's and wearing a skirt as she carried them down the stairs... she was a sight to behold. The second sighting was when I was alighting off the subway at Osaka during peak hour and as I got off I saw a young woman board the subway with this bright colbalt blue, wait for it, matte crocodile Kelly (I think it was either Bleu Sapphire or Bleu Electrique) - I saw that gem on the corner of my eye! Anyone who has experienced rush hour in a major Asian City knows it is literally impossible to breath, so whipping my phone out of my bag and switching it on whilst being shoved forward is impossible. 

And another honourable mention, I saw ANOTHER older guy (white hair, wrinkles and all) carry a Balenciaga City and this time he was alone - so either he was a mugger or that bag is his. I have so far seen more men carry Balenciaga than women and both of these men could be considered pensioner age! How cool is that!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yesterday's sighting in Japan - on the shinkansen from Kyoto to Hiroshima, I spotted a woman with a gold Togo Birkin 35 walk pass me - but the time i got my phone out with the camera open she was at her seat already way back behind me...
> 
> Today's sighting was two that I really regret not having my phone in hand and also the time and place... In Nagoya I saw a woman carrying a moss green/gray shiny CROCODILE Birkin with one of LV's new rolling suitcases - carrying them down the flight of stairs to enter the station. Mind you this woman was wearing 5' Louboutin's and wearing a skirt as she carried them down the stairs... she was a sight to behold. The second sighting was when I was alighting off the subway at Osaka during peak hour and as I got off I saw a young woman board the subway with this bright colbalt blue, wait for it, matte crocodile Kelly (I think it was either Bleu Sapphire or Bleu Electrique) - I saw that gem on the corner of my eye! Anyone who has experienced rush hour in a major Asian City knows it is literally impossible to breath, so whipping my phone out of my bag and switching it on whilst being shoved forward is impossible.
> 
> And another honourable mention, I saw ANOTHER older guy (white hair, wrinkles and all) carry a Balenciaga City and this time he was alone - so either he was a mugger or that bag is his. I have so far seen more men carry Balenciaga than women and both of these men could be considered pensioner age! How cool is that!


My friend who lives in Osaka said that he barely see's Kellys and mostly only Birkins... He actually didnt even recognise the K bag when i sent him a pic of the bag i was going to purchase. [emoji15]  i hope you can catch some pics of those Hermes in action in Japan people are so classy with their dress sense there too


----------



## HPassion

PurseOnFleek said:


> My friend who lives in Osaka said that he barely see's Kellys and mostly only Birkins... He actually didnt even recognise the K bag when i sent him a pic of the bag i was going to purchase. [emoji15]  i hope you can catch some pics of those Hermes in action in Japan people are so classy with their dress sense there too


A SA in Japan told me that they hardly sell kelly in japan because japanese women think kellt is too elegant and they are not elegant enough to wear the bag! So humble, so japanese!


----------



## periogirl28

HPassion said:


> A SA in Japan told me that they hardly sell kelly in japan because japanese women think kellt is too elegant and they are not elegant enough to wear the bag! So humble, so japanese!



This is so true. My very good friend hardly uses her Kelly because it is so formal and so precious. She told me she owned one only after 3 years of chatting about Hermes, and her best friend is an Hermes SA in Japan!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Yesterday's sighting at Shin-Osaka station. Also I spotted a 25cm hot blazing pink Birkin strolling down the Main Street in Osaka where all the designer labels are. Never saw one of those in real life before and it's so cute!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Today's spotting in Kyoto train station - leaving for Ito and Hakune to enjoy the ryokans and onsens and enjoy the view of Mt. Fuji - so sad to leave Kyoto but I am sure I would head back there soon enough! 

Anyways today, at the station I spotted two older ladies (with grey hair, not dyed) with their Hermes bags. The first one is of a lady carrying an etoupe Birkin with a fur trimmed jacket - so elegant and posh. The second one I am not sure if it is Hermes but it appears to be a some shade of blue Bolide... but damn she wore a fur trimmed kimono! I mean it's only a train ride and she wore that! Plus both of these ladies, although I didn't take a pic of their faces, but their skin! Holy sh*t they had that natural luminous skin that cannot be achieved by make up, and also they didn't even wear lipstick! (So probably bare skinned). I was surely impressed. I would have estimated that they would have been in their 70's and if they dyed their hair, they would probably look like they were in their 50's! #goals


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

I'm on a roll today! Spotted another Birkin at some remote JR line train station whilst getting lost to Hakune (I made it as I am using their glorious high speed wifi now as I'm writing this) but I spotted a black 35 Birkin PHW probably Clemence or Togo...


----------



## KayuuKathey

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Today's spotting in Kyoto train station - leaving for Ito and Hakune to enjoy the ryokans and onsens and enjoy the view of Mt. Fuji - so sad to leave Kyoto but I am sure I would head back there soon enough!
> 
> Anyways today, at the station I spotted two older ladies (with grey hair, not dyed) with their Hermes bags. The first one is of a lady carrying an etoupe Birkin with a fur trimmed jacket - so elegant and posh. The second one I am not sure if it is Hermes but it appears to be a some shade of blue Bolide... but damn she wore a fur trimmed kimono! I mean it's only a train ride and she wore that! Plus both of these ladies, although I didn't take a pic of their faces, but their skin! Holy sh*t they had that natural luminous skin that cannot be achieved by make up, and also they didn't even wear lipstick! (So probably bare skinned). I was surely impressed. I would have estimated that they would have been in their 70's and if they dyed their hair, they would probably look like they were in their 50's! #goals
> 
> View attachment 3538875
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538879
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538880


SUCH GOALS!


----------



## pursevixen

NYC
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ostrich Birkin & Black Bolide


----------



## H. for H.

Stylish lady with an etain Picotin shopping at Neiman Marcus


----------



## Inkbluelover

A week ago @ NAB George Street branch, Sydney


----------



## Stansy

This is by far my favorite thread. Hermès is meant to be used and loved.


----------



## ArchMaMa

ASIA Jewelery show at the HK convention center. Looks like a 30cm Birmingham in B
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
arenia.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Yesterday at Hermes Takashimaya Shinjuku (Tokyo) it was like walking into the Church of Hermes - here there everywhere - a ton of women wearing H scarves and some men wearing H belt kits. In terms of bags, I spotted a lot of Birkins (a lot of Togo and Clemence in the neutral colours such as black, grey and some blues and reds) and a guy carrying a Double Sens. I was looking at the CDC bracelets and was offered a black box in either gold or silver hardware, a barenia one, a black alligator and also a natural lizard one (the barenia and exotics were all in silver hardware) - was tempted to take the lizard and alligator ones, but I thought it was too chunky to add to my permanent stack (see profile pic) and well I need my watch and if I stacked it with my watch it was way, way too bulky - so I regretfully didn't purchase any of them  Also witnessed the joy of some Japanese woman purchasing her first Birkin (she was so happy and joyous, but in that modest Japanese manner - so cute)


----------



## ArchMaMa

(Correction to previous post's typo)
At the Asia jewlery Fair of HK convention center. Bag looks like a 30cm Birkin in Barenia.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Yesterday at Hermes Takashimaya Shinjuku (Tokyo) it was like walking into the Church of Hermes - here there everywhere - a ton of women wearing H scarves and some men wearing H belt kits. In terms of bags, I spotted a lot of Birkins (a lot of Togo and Clemence in the neutral colours such as black, grey and some blues and reds) and a guy carrying a Double Sens. I was looking at the CDC bracelets and was offered a black box in either gold or silver hardware, a barenia one, a black alligator and also a natural lizard one (the barenia and exotics were all in silver hardware) - was tempted to take the lizard and alligator ones, but I thought it was too chunky to add to my permanent stack (see profile pic) and well I need my watch and if I stacked it with my watch it was way, way too bulky - so I regretfully didn't purchase any of them  Also witnessed the joy of some Japanese woman purchasing her first Birkin (she was so happy and joyous, but in that modest Japanese manner - so cute)


Lucky you to be in the capital of H sightings.  I admit that Tokyo has the best sighting in the world of H bags and the ladies that carry them has a wide range of age. They all look very elegant.  Surprise to hear that you can see someone purchasing her first Birkin.  I thought they are usually shown in a dressing room to avoid the attention.  Wondering how easy or difficult it is to get one there since the price is higher than the US.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Seen in New York 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3545852


----------



## ArchMaMa

Today at TST. Hong Kong


----------



## SandySummer

NYC Birkin and Picotin at the same corner!


----------



## bags to die for

Special order 35 b ghw gold/rose jaipur at KLIA airport.

She had a filou charm hanging off the front.


----------



## loveforbal

Black Lindy @ Din tai fung Valley fair mall while waiting to be seated..


----------



## Gina123

Gold K35 with shw at São Paulo airport Star Alliance lounge.


----------



## LVGLITTER

scottsdale92 said:


> Black Evelyne (worn by one of the fastest walking women I've ever seen) entering Neiman's at Scottsdale Fashion Square in Scottsdale, AZ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3535518


That's my mall too....I will be sure to look my best just incase I'm caught in a wild life photo there lol!


----------



## Jukka

Yesterday in Paris very fashionista guy was buying  caviar with his Birkin and fur coat


----------



## xiaoxiao

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3553080
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Paris very fashionista guy was buying  caviar with his Birkin and fur coat



Oh that's a great one. He wears them so so well. [emoji106] are those python shoes I spy?


----------



## renet

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3553080
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Paris very fashionista guy was buying  caviar with his Birkin and fur coat



Love his B! Very well carried by him! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## catsinthebag

Earlier today, at the Apple Store Genius Bar in Boston. Couldn't get too close without looking like a stalker, but I think this little Constance was lizard. And yes, it was on the floor.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

catsinthebag said:


> Earlier today, at the Apple Store Genius Bar in Boston. Couldn't get too close without looking like a stalker, but I think this little Constance was lizard. And yes, it was on the floor.
> 
> View attachment 3553258


Lol why would you place such a small bag on the floor... Just my opinion seems odd


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jukka said:


> View attachment 3553080
> 
> 
> Yesterday in Paris very fashionista guy was buying  caviar with his Birkin and fur coat



Haha look at all the people on the right just staring at him in awe!!!


----------



## sydgirl

Today at Parramatta, a rare H sighting on my lunch break... red kelly wallet... 

Sent from my SM-G925I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## iamyumi

Beautiful C (in troupe?) carried by an elegant lady seen at London airport.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Beverly Hills H today was out of control:
B30 rouge matte croc (lovely)
B25 amethyst (I think) croc
Egee clutch in shiny amethyst gator (gorgeous, I immediately asked my SA for an exotic Egee)
B30 in fauve Barenia (beyond)
B35 SO in rouge and a beige color, cool bag
B30 Bleu Atoll Togo
Huge orange Jypsiere
TB 26 in Noir Swift
TB 26 in Prune Swift

Sorry I didn't take any photos. There were some pretty over the top outfits involved


----------



## marbella8

QuelleFromage said:


> Beverly Hills H today was out of control:
> B30 rouge matte croc (lovely)
> B25 amethyst (I think) croc
> Egee clutch in shiny amethyst gator (gorgeous, I immediately asked my SA for an exotic Egee)
> B30 in fauve Barenia (beyond)
> B35 SO in rouge and a beige color, cool bag
> B30 Bleu Atoll Togo
> Huge orange Jypsiere
> TB 26 in Noir Swift
> TB 26 in Prune Swift
> 
> Sorry I didn't take any photos. There were some pretty over the top outfits involved



How much fun that must have been!


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Been in Hong Kong for over a week or so - and my trusty old 5s died

But hanging around TST Harbour City, Pacific Place, The Landmark, Times Square, etc means H sightings galore!  At Zara Harbour City for example during the sales I spotted at least three Birkins and a bunch of Double Sens, Lindy's, etc. High tea at The Peninsula is like designer heaven! 

No spy pics because I am using my mums phone and it would be weird to have random pics of women and men carrying H bags


----------



## Jukka

Yoshi1296 said:


> Haha look at all the people on the right just staring at him in awe!!!



Paris is quite modest in fashion))) total black "uniform" beats everything... so fashionistas like him are always followed with such reaction ))


----------



## KayuuKathey

On Monday

@ Bloomingdales 59th near 
jo malone counter - Two old ladies in their mink fur coats one carrying: Rose Tyrien K28 in gold hardware & another carrying B25 Bleu Saphir!!!!!

Around 57th street &madison:
 jypsiere (in black clemence i think) and tons of evelynes.
I nearly died


----------



## QuelleFromage

marbella8 said:


> How much fun that must have been!


It was fun but I will never understand how people can shop in 5" Louboutins. There must be a special training.  Also, there were some VERY rude customers at H that day!


----------



## KayuuKathey

QuelleFromage said:


> It was fun but I will never understand how people can shop in 5" Louboutins. There must be a special training.  Also, there were some VERY rude customers at H that day!


LOL i watch them in my lanvin or converse sneakers while they wear their 4-5" loubies and manolos, im like ""must be nice"


----------



## TankerToad

QuelleFromage said:


> It was fun but I will never understand how people can shop in 5" Louboutins. There must be a special training.  Also, there were some VERY rude customers at H that day!



Rude in general or to the SAs
Rudeness makes me sad when I see it


----------



## QuelleFromage

TankerToad said:


> Rude in general or to the SAs
> Rudeness makes me sad when I see it


It was a bit upsetting. Actually there was one shopper who was not only rude to the SAs but incredibly rude to me, physically pushing me aside and yelling at me because I was in the restroom (let me just note it was a normal period of time  ).  I was sad and a bit freaked out for a while after. 

Speaking of rude and to come back to topic, I was at brunch with my family today and two girls were very obviously taking photos of my Kelly, which was sitting on a chair at the table. I felt really uncomfortable because to photograph the bag they would inevitably also capture me (eating) and my parents, and they were taking shots off and on for at least 5-10 minutes (I could hear the occasional word so I knew what they were doing, also, there was nothing behind us except a blank wall).  It helped me understand that we really need to be considerate when taking wildlife shots and, if we want a photo badly enough to take several shots and possibly offend the carrier, we should probably just ask.


----------



## TankerToad

I have heard from my SAs that often clients at Hermes  were rude and harsh.
That's why I asked.
I've luckily not seen it, but I usually am at Hermes at off times so I've been spared the drama.
And regarding the photos: I would have frankly called the photographer(s) out- in the politest possible way -
To me
That was/is  rude to take pictures so obviously and without permission.
I find that if you confront people (bullies) they back off.
There is no shame in requesting respect or privacy -
Frankly it's your right.


----------



## Keren16

QuelleFromage said:


> It was a bit upsetting. Actually there was one shopper who was not only rude to the SAs but incredibly rude to me, physically pushing me aside and yelling at me because I was in the restroom (let me just note it was a normal period of time  ).  I was sad and a bit freaked out for a while after.
> 
> Speaking of rude and to come back to topic, I was at brunch with my family today and two girls were very obviously taking photos of my Kelly, which was sitting on a chair at the table. I felt really uncomfortable because to photograph the bag they would inevitably also capture me (eating) and my parents, and they were taking shots off and on for at least 5-10 minutes (I could hear the occasional word so I knew what they were doing, also, there was nothing behind us except a blank wall).  It helped me understand that we really need to be considerate when taking wildlife shots and, if we want a photo badly enough to take several shots and possibly offend the carrier, we should probably just ask.


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> It was a bit upsetting. Actually there was one shopper who was not only rude to the SAs but incredibly rude to me, physically pushing me aside and yelling at me because I was in the restroom (let me just note it was a normal period of time  ).  I was sad and a bit freaked out for a while after.
> 
> Speaking of rude and to come back to topic, I was at brunch with my family today and two girls were very obviously taking photos of my Kelly, which was sitting on a chair at the table. I felt really uncomfortable because to photograph the bag they would inevitably also capture me (eating) and my parents, and they were taking shots off and on for at least 5-10 minutes (I could hear the occasional word so I knew what they were doing, also, there was nothing behind us except a blank wall).  It helped me understand that we really need to be considerate when taking wildlife shots and, if we want a photo badly enough to take several shots and possibly offend the carrier, we should probably just ask.



I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, QF [emoji254][emoji8] 

As a gutsy New Yorker (and at this point everything I do embarrasses DS1 anyway) I would probably have gotten up and very obviously moved the bag to a place and a position that it would have been easy for them to photograph, looking at them directly in the eye and gesturing for them to take the pictures, waiting a minute for them to finish, and then moving the bag to a place where they couldn't photograph it. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


----------



## millivanilli

BBC said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, QF [emoji254][emoji8]
> 
> As a gutsy New Yorker (and at this point everything I do embarrasses DS1 anyway) I would probably have gotten up and very obviously moved the bag to a place and a position that it would have been easy for them to photograph, looking at them directly in the eye and gesturing for them to take the pictures, waiting a minute for them to finish, and then moving the bag to a place where they couldn't photograph it. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


hahaaaa I like that.


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBC said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, QF [emoji254][emoji8]
> 
> As a gutsy New Yorker (and at this point everything I do embarrasses DS1 anyway) I would probably have gotten up and very obviously moved the bag to a place and a position that it would have been easy for them to photograph, looking at them directly in the eye and gesturing for them to take the pictures, waiting a minute for them to finish, and then moving the bag to a place where they couldn't photograph it. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]


Haha I should have done that!


----------



## marbella8

QuelleFromage said:


> It was a bit upsetting. Actually there was one shopper who was not only rude to the SAs but incredibly rude to me, physically pushing me aside and yelling at me because I was in the restroom (let me just note it was a normal period of time  ).  I was sad and a bit freaked out for a while after.
> 
> Speaking of rude and to come back to topic, I was at brunch with my family today and two girls were very obviously taking photos of my Kelly, which was sitting on a chair at the table. I felt really uncomfortable because to photograph the bag they would inevitably also capture me (eating) and my parents, and they were taking shots off and on for at least 5-10 minutes (I could hear the occasional word so I knew what they were doing, also, there was nothing behind us except a blank wall).  It helped me understand that we really need to be considerate when taking wildlife shots and, if we want a photo badly enough to take several shots and possibly offend the carrier, we should probably just ask.




Sorry you had to deal with such a rude lady for the restroom, which I am glad they updated, it needed it, lol.
Don't take it personally, I am sure that person is just an unhappy person who just wrongfully took it out on others. I don't understand why rude people think it is ok to be rude. It never gets them far in life?!

Re the paparazzi, lol, that's so rude. I would have said something akin to "Can I help you?", which I have done before.


----------



## xiaoxiao

BBC said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, QF [emoji254][emoji8]
> 
> As a gutsy New Yorker (and at this point everything I do embarrasses DS1 anyway) I would probably have gotten up and very obviously moved the bag to a place and a position that it would have been easy for them to photograph, looking at them directly in the eye and gesturing for them to take the pictures, waiting a minute for them to finish, and then moving the bag to a place where they couldn't photograph it. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Lol I can totally see you doing it.


----------



## lanit

BBC said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, QF [emoji254][emoji8]
> 
> As a gutsy New Yorker (and at this point everything I do embarrasses DS1 anyway) I would probably have gotten up and very obviously moved the bag to a place and a position that it would have been easy for them to photograph, looking at them directly in the eye and gesturing for them to take the pictures, waiting a minute for them to finish, and then moving the bag to a place where they couldn't photograph it. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Lol, I would have placed  my shawl or jacket over said subject of interest and covered my bag. That would give a pretty strong hint QF.


----------



## renet

BBC said:


> I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, QF [emoji254][emoji8]
> 
> As a gutsy New Yorker (and at this point everything I do embarrasses DS1 anyway) I would probably have gotten up and very obviously moved the bag to a place and a position that it would have been easy for them to photograph, looking at them directly in the eye and gesturing for them to take the pictures, waiting a minute for them to finish, and then moving the bag to a place where they couldn't photograph it. [emoji57][emoji57][emoji57]



Good one! [emoji6]


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Wishing everyone and their families a happy, healthy and prosperious 2017! 
I forgot to upload these pics from random days in December… 
Black B around Madison Ave



Bleu Saphir? Evelyne at a Hamilton (the Musical) talkback



A Kelly at the Museum of Natural History


----------



## ArchMaMa

Just walk pass ABL and Peepy... [emoji3] at HK Landmark.


----------



## ArchMaMa




----------



## Yoshi1296

ArchMaMa said:


> Just walk pass ABL and Peepy... [emoji3] at HK Landmark.
> 
> View attachment 3561454
> 
> View attachment 3561455





ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 3561456



OMG I follow them on Instagram! They both have such a quirky and fun style!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Yoshi1296 said:


> OMG I follow them on Instagram! They both have such a quirky and fun style!



Yes! They are regulars on PF! Mother and Son both carries  a 35cm black croc Birkin.. they are more petite than I expected.


----------



## doloresmia

ArchMaMa said:


> Yes! They are regulars on PF! Mother and Son both carries  a 35cm black croc Birkin.. they are more petite than I expected.



That has to be one of the best sightings of all time!!!! Thank you!


----------



## scottsdale92

Last night in front of the Paris Hotel and Casino in Las Vegas, NV. Odd grey I feel like I haven't seen before with GHW. 

View attachment 3562517


----------



## scottsdale92

Wynn Las Vegas New Years Day, Croc Kelly. Beautiful bag. Saw a Gold Lindy, Magenta Kelly, and a black Constance there as well, but not quick enough to get pictures.


----------



## ArchMaMa

Black 35cm B on Cathey flight from Shanghai to Hong Kong


----------



## xiaoxiao

A really rare sighting a few days ago at JFK. A lovely mom carrying a gold 40 with ghw checking in onto a flight with her tween kids and husband. It was filled all the way up but she managed to close it nonetheless. Don't know if she's one of us, if she is: you looked stunning!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Perfect Day

scottsdale92 said:


> Wynn Las Vegas New Years Day, Croc Kelly. Beautiful bag. Saw a Gold Lindy, Magenta Kelly, and a black Constance there as well, but not quick enough to get pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3562850
> View attachment 3562851


The croc Kelly [emoji8][emoji246][emoji162]


----------



## scottsdale92

Perfect Day said:


> The croc Kelly [emoji8][emoji246][emoji162]



I was so stoked, Vegas is Hermes Wildlife heaven. [emoji41]


----------



## scottsdale92

Today at Costco in Prescott, AZ. I seem to see a lot of brown and gold color B35s. Sorry the shot isn't all that great-the place was packed!


----------



## CaviarChanel

… She was seen thrift shopping at a Salvation Army family location with her B ..


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

35cm Vache Natural B with GHW at the Signature Theatre


----------



## OneMoreDay

Blue shade (paon?) B25 at The Gardens Gucci. Couldn't take a shot because the store was really empty and it felt awkward.

And then there was this GHW beauty which I had no trouble capturing from my corner of Din Tai Fung. Is it Trench?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GUCCIhoochie said:


> 35cm Vache Natural B with GHW at the Signature Theatre
> View attachment 3569914


Her coat is gorgeous !!


----------



## Perfect Day

GUCCIhoochie said:


> 35cm Vache Natural B with GHW at the Signature Theatre
> View attachment 3569914


Love her mink coat! Has anyone ever been 'caught' taking these photos? What do you say?


----------



## miss argile

Gorgeous K32 on my flight back home Is it Vert Vonce with GHW?


----------



## VesperSparrow

Very dapper on the NYC subway


----------



## 27leborse

miss argile said:


> Gorgeous K32 on my flight back home Is it Vert Vonce with GHW?


Very fonce is darker. It is difficult to say, but this might be vert Bengale.


----------



## OneMoreDay

At KLCC yesterday, Blue Kelly 32 with PHW and Garden Party 30 in Etoupe with a Twilly on one handle.


----------



## scarletambience

GUCCIhoochie said:


> 35cm Vache Natural B with GHW at the Signature Theatre
> View attachment 3569914



Gasp!
(Can anyone id the coat, please?)


----------



## LittleHermesgir

in Switzerland


----------



## LittleHermesgir

in Switzerland


----------



## LittleHermesgir

in Switzerland


----------



## OneMoreDay

Garden Party 30 in Rouge Garance in the underground tunnel linking KLCC convention centre to the shopping centre. Picotin in Etain at Gucci Pavilion, paired with the sparkliest pair of Gucci sneakers I've ever seen. Cabag in a plum shade at LV Starhill Gallery. I think the lovely lady was wearing an H silk sweater top.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Dallet shawl at Bone Daddies ramen restaurant. Also spotted a 25cm bleu (Saphir swift?) B at Dominique Ansel Bakery London.


----------



## thyme

saw a k25 black swift and etoupe evelyne also in Harrods but only manage to get pics of the two below!

lindy 34 etoupe on the London underground



gold b35 harrods


----------



## tabbi001

chincac said:


> saw a k25 black swift and etoupe evelyne also in Harrods but only manage to get pics of the two below!
> 
> lindy 34 etoupe on the London underground
> View attachment 3575116
> 
> 
> gold b35 harrods
> View attachment 3575117


Why is the lindy on the floooorrr???


----------



## OneMoreDay

Jypsiere in black carried by a woman crossing the street. Worn crossbody with casual white button shirt and jeans. Chic!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Evelyn GM in black epsom at the local branch of HSBC.


----------



## DizzyFairy

I follow this thread a lot and seem to have notice that the general pics are usually of birkins, kelly, GP, Lindy and newer bag styles.

Has anyone spotted vintage H bags in the wild ? Vespa ? Sac malice ? Drag? Sako,


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3574922
> 
> in Switzerland


Classic colors ! Love that coat too.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Dallet shawl at Bone Daddies ramen restaurant. Also spotted a 25cm bleu (Saphir swift?) B at Dominique Ansel Bakery London.


Oh my !! I'm twins with someone on this Dallet shawl.  I love all colorways of this design.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

chkpfbeliever said:


> Oh my !! I'm twins with someone on this Dallet shawl.  I love all colorways of this design.



I love this Dallet shawl too and had to wait so long for #15 to finally show up in my store! That's probably why my eyes immediately locked right on it


----------



## MSO13

DizzyFairy said:


> I follow this thread a lot and seem to have notice that the general pics are usually of birkins, kelly, GP, Lindy and newer bag styles.
> 
> Has anyone spotted vintage H bags in the wild ? Vespa ? Sac malice ? Drag? Sako,



I suspect these are harder to spot unless you're really watching, I carry a Massai frequently but i'm not sure anyone would notice it. After all, B and K are pretty recognizable

I see a lot of H in the wild but rarely feel comfortable taking photos


----------



## oohshinythings

Being relatively new to TPF, I have to say that this thread is awesome.


----------



## califl

My husband is much better at catching wildlife than I am.  I know I have room for improvement but the color was just so fab on a dreary winter day that I thought I'd post anyway!


----------



## Flip88

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3574923
> 
> in Switzerland


Impeccable


----------



## Sweetyqbk

Forgot to post from December trip to San Fran


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sweetyqbk said:


> Forgot to post from December trip to San Fran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589788



Ohh she even got the Dior fusion sneakers!!


----------



## ArchMaMa

In close range with a black Lindy this afternoon at a Pacific Coffee. HK


----------



## ArchMaMa

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3574291
> 
> 
> Very dapper on the NYC subway



Chances are this isn't an Hermes.. look carefully at the label printed


----------



## VesperSparrow

ArchMaMa said:


> Chances are this isn't an Hermes.. look carefully at the label printed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590055






I did, in fact, look carefully and noticed the unusual stamp. Looking around, I found a similar one on an HAC 50 on 1stdibs (no longer available there.) Realizing we don't discuss signs of authenticity here - in any case, he looked great.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Black B30 with a cute Rodeo charm. I only seem to spot black H bags in the wild these days.


----------



## balanceinheels

Sweetyqbk said:


> Forgot to post from December trip to San Fran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3589788



I love the canvas strap for the Kelly bag.  I wonder if they're still hard to come by.


----------



## antheakuma

Goldie in Seoul

View attachment 3591080


----------



## ArchMaMa

In Hong Kong


----------



## loves




----------



## loves

Hong Kong


----------



## bellebellebelle19

I've never been, but I can imagine Hong Kong being a goldmine for H. NYC is for sure! When I walk around I always see at least a couple of H bags, mostly Evelynes.


----------



## lyseiki8

Sunny island ...


----------



## lyseiki8




----------



## chkpfbeliever

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 3592335


Wow, gorgeous combo ! Is that from Singapore ?


----------



## mibonbon

Walking down Martin place Sydney !
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3592938


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

32K and 30B sighting at the Palace Theatre, NY this evening


----------



## loves

Hong Kong 
Sitting Pretty - bi-colour jypsiere


----------



## Oryx816

Herbag spotted in Thailand.


----------



## LittleHermesgir

More from my last trip to Switzerland


----------



## PurseOnFleek

LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3574913
> 
> in Switzerland





LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3574922
> 
> in Switzerland





LittleHermesgir said:


> View attachment 3574923
> 
> in Switzerland



Wow you were on a roll! Awesome eye candy[emoji7]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

tabbi001 said:


> Why is the lindy on the floooorrr???


Was about to say the same thing!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

ArchMaMa said:


> In Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3591638
> View attachment 3591639
> View attachment 3591640


So cute! B25?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

mibonbon said:


> Walking down Martin place Sydney !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592937
> View attachment 3592938


Sydney! I never get to see H in the wild when i walk around but then again i havent been able to go into cbd since child birth


LittleHermesgir said:


> More from my last trip to Switzerland
> View attachment 3594274
> View attachment 3594275
> View attachment 3594276


Seems Switzerland loves their hermes!


----------



## Dipmai

Horseshoe Kelly in Gris Perle?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LittleHermesgir said:


> More from my last trip to Switzerland
> View attachment 3594274
> View attachment 3594275
> View attachment 3594276


Wow, people dress well in Switerland.  I love that mink coat on that lady inside the H store.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Dipmai said:


> View attachment 3600920
> 
> 
> Horseshoe Kelly in Gris Perle?


Lovely Kelly !! Is the owner sitting next to it in the photo ?  H bags always warrant their own chair.


----------



## DizzyFairy

A day at Sydney qvb,  spotted evie,  gold? Sorry a bit hard to snapped

The other pic is a snack I found in the building,  cute....


----------



## Notorious Pink

No pic but had to share. At dinner at a local Italian place last night....at the table to my left, not one but TWO exotic black Bs, 35 and 25....the 35 belongs to a lady I run into somewhat regularly (at dinner and at H) her husband is quite the enabler, I know she has several exotics. At the table to my right....Theresa Caputo. By mid-meal poor DH and I couldn't think of anything to say and just spent the rest of dinner listening (she is very loud)! [emoji38]


----------



## loves

Hong Kong, Hermes everywhere...girl also has beautiful hair ..


----------



## Dipmai

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lovely Kelly !! Is the owner sitting next to it in the photo ?  H bags always warrant their own chair.



Yes she is. And I didn't mind standing because I knew that SO needed its own chair. Lol!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Noir Evelyne at The Hudson Theatre last night


----------



## loves

Mother and daughter, HK


----------



## LVGLITTER

I feel like such voyeur [emoji6]


----------



## cassisberry

Just got to HK and already spotted 6 gorgeous Hermes bags.


----------



## antheakuma

From Seoul and HK


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Love [emoji173]️ this thread!!!! I had a double colorful Bs sighting earlier this month! Forgot to upload till now!!! [emoji28]Here are the two ladies!!! [emoji255]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> Love [emoji173]️ this thread!!!! I had a double colorful Bs sighting earlier this month! Forgot to upload till now!!! [emoji28]Here are the two ladies!!! [emoji255]
> View attachment 3611712
> 
> View attachment 3611714


Gorgeous coat too !


----------



## mibonbon

Yesterday at Pitt street mall Sydney


----------



## DizzyFairy

mibonbon said:


> Yesterday at Pitt street mall Sydney
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611858
> View attachment 3611859


Thanks for pic.  Good spot on non B and K S bags..  Lovely to see


----------



## mibonbon

DizzyFairy said:


> Thanks for pic.  Good spot on non B and K S bags..  Lovely to see



Your welcome! I'm always so excited to see any H bags in the city[emoji16]


----------



## xiaoxiao

I always admire you ladies (and gents) with your pix skill, and now, I am happy to join the club! Caught a wild and live one just now somewhere random in Europe. Woohoo. Love how casual people are here (as supposed to be in Asia, no judgement)!!


----------



## Hermezzy

xiaoxiao said:


> I always admire you ladies (and gents) with your pix skill, and now, I am happy to join the club! Caught a wild and live one just now somewhere random in Europe. Woohoo. Love how casual people are here (as supposed to be in Asia, no judgement)!!
> 
> View attachment 3614139


Wow- double whammy- nice shot!


----------



## pukasonqo

can't tell if it is real or not but had to take the pic...the poor bag!


----------



## califl

pukasonqo said:


> View attachment 3617797
> 
> can't tell if it is real or not but had to take the pic...the poor bag!


Wow! I have never seen a birkin on the subway, much less the subway floor!


----------



## snowbuns

califl said:


> Wow! I have never seen a birkin on the subway, much less the subway floor!



I take my B on the subway  Its my main method of transport, I have terrible motion sickness so try to avoid the car 
...the Seoul subway is pretty clean but still, certainly not on the floor...GERMS


----------



## snowbuns

I've seen a lot of H out and about in Seoul this week. 
Unfortunately people are particularly sensitive to picture-taking here so I didn't dare 

I see evelyns the most.
I saw a GM etoupe evie at the Galleria dept. store food hall, and I saw the same bag at a starbucks in Garosu-gil  
Blue Jean evie in Insadong  
Etoupe Halzan on the subway 
Black 30 B in Hongdae, young lady out on a date 
Blue  (I think jean) 30 B with contrast stitch at my local subway station 
25 B also in blue jean outside Lotte dept. store yesterday 

...and I saw a 35 Ostrich B in etoupe, I think...on the subway again!


----------



## pukasonqo

califl said:


> Wow! I have never seen a birkin on the subway, much less the subway floor!



sydney trains are neither clean nor dirty but i cannot imagine putting any type of bag, let alone a birkin in the floor!


----------



## Meta

I've accumulated quite a few wildlife shots since my last post...

In Gap at the mall



London Underground



At Piccadilly



At KLIA airport





At the mall



Last but not least, most recent sighting, a K25 in Swift Sauge with ghw


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Gotta share a bolide sighting


----------



## MSO13

lots of sightings in Paris but I was never ready to snap. I did get this very old Kelly on a young lady.


----------



## HeidiMom

califl said:


> Wow! I have never seen a birkin on the subway, much less the subway floor!





snowbuns said:


> I take my B on the subway  Its my main method of transport, I have terrible motion sickness so try to avoid the car
> ...the Seoul subway is pretty clean but still, certainly not on the floor...GERMS





pukasonqo said:


> sydney trains are neither clean nor dirty but i cannot imagine putting any type of bag, let alone a birkin in the floor!



One of my favorite pictures is this one of Carolyn Bessette Kennedy with her Birkin on the NYC subway


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> I've accumulated quite a few wildlife shots since my last post...
> 
> In Gap at the mall
> View attachment 3618483
> 
> 
> London Underground
> View attachment 3618479
> 
> 
> At Piccadilly
> View attachment 3618484
> 
> 
> At KLIA airport
> View attachment 3618486
> 
> View attachment 3618482
> 
> 
> At the mall
> View attachment 3618480
> 
> 
> Last but not least, most recent sighting, a K25 in Swift Sauge with ghw
> View attachment 3618481


Thanks for all the beautiful shots.  Seems like it is easier now to spot H bags that a few years ago.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HeidiMom said:


> One of my favorite pictures is this one of Carolyn Bessette Kennedy with her Birkin on the NYC subway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3619527


NYC subways are so dirty. I can't imagine putting any bag on the front, let alone a B.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> Gotta share a bolide sighting
> View attachment 3618936


Bolides are such beautiful bags.


----------



## Hermezzy

weN84 said:


> I've accumulated quite a few wildlife shots since my last post...
> 
> In Gap at the mall
> View attachment 3618483
> 
> 
> London Underground
> View attachment 3618479
> 
> 
> At Piccadilly
> View attachment 3618484
> 
> 
> At KLIA airport
> View attachment 3618486
> 
> View attachment 3618482
> 
> 
> At the mall
> View attachment 3618480
> 
> 
> Last but not least, most recent sighting, a K25 in Swift Sauge with ghw
> View attachment 3618481


WOW! Wonderful collection of pics!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Okay! I admit I am obsessed with this thread!!! 
A different Kelly look


----------



## Oryx816

Sorry about the quality, she was far away and I had to crop other people out...orange Birkin in Bangkok Suvarnabhumi airport


----------



## VesperSparrow

New York Art Fair Week means a lot of time on your feet - pros go for a lighter bag and comfortable shoes.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

I promise I will stop posting more pictures after this lol[emoji28]


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> I promise I will stop posting more pictures after this lol[emoji28]
> View attachment 3622102
> View attachment 3622104



 please don't stop. please post more


----------



## Giuliana

hermesdaisuki said:


> I promise I will stop posting more pictures after this lol[emoji28]
> View attachment 3622102
> View attachment 3622104



Please post more! Love these shots! Two evies with one stone!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> please don't stop. please post more



Awwww my darling chincac, you are too sweet. I am literally obsessed with taking these wildlife photos these days and I have gotta put a stop to it.. Today I missed taking a shot of a gentleman with a fur coat and a 32 noir shiny croc Kelly w ghw as I was walking down park ave holding my LO's artwork in hands lol  it would be an awesome pic!

Anyway here is one more!!! I am getting so good at this!!!!


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Awwww my darling chincac, you are too sweet. I am literally obsessed with taking these wildlife photos these days and I have gotta put a stop to it.. Today I missed taking a shot of a gentleman with a fur coat and a 32 noir shiny croc Kelly w ghw as I was walking down park ave holding my LO's artwork in hands lol  it would be an awesome pic!
> 
> Anyway here is one more!!! I am getting so good at this!!!!



lol..you are getting very good at this!! i am never fast enough although i do see H bags quite often...


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> lol..you are getting very good at this!! i am never fast enough although i do see H bags quite often...



Put your phone in your coat pocket then just swipe to camera when you spot a sighting. The most important thing is you need to try to look confused as if you are puzzled by your email or something when you press the button! There!!! You have my secret!!! Hahaha [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## thyme

hermesdaisuki said:


> Put your phone in your coat pocket then just swipe to camera when you spot a sighting. The most important thing is you need to try to look confused as if you are puzzled by your email or something when you press the button! There!!! You have my secret!!! Hahaha [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]



 you are hilarious!!! now i will be suspicious of all strangers looking puzzled with their phone


----------



## QuelleFromage

hermesdaisuki said:


> Awwww my darling chincac, you are too sweet. I am literally obsessed with taking these wildlife photos these days and I have gotta put a stop to it.. Today I missed taking a shot of a gentleman with a fur coat and a 32 noir shiny croc Kelly w ghw as I was walking down park ave holding my LO's artwork in hands lol  it would be an awesome pic!
> 
> Anyway here is one more!!! I am getting so good at this!!!!
> View attachment 3622386


So wait, off topic, but the tirette is looped through the turnlock here and the lock is hung on it along with the clochette - is this common?


----------



## TankerToad

I saw a man on Madison Ave NYC on Tuesday carrying a huge but amazing HAC
I think it was 50cm
He was very dapper-
I turned twice to look at him and his remarkable bag
Sadly no pic [emoji17]


----------



## hermesdaisuki

QuelleFromage said:


> So wait, off topic, but the tirette is looped through the turnlock here and the lock is hung on it along with the clochette - is this common?



lol I never noticed until your post!!! I don't see ppl do that often!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> Awwww my darling chincac, you are too sweet. I am literally obsessed with taking these wildlife photos these days and I have gotta put a stop to it.. Today I missed taking a shot of a gentleman with a fur coat and a 32 noir shiny croc Kelly w ghw as I was walking down park ave holding my LO's artwork in hands lol  it would be an awesome pic!
> 
> Anyway here is one more!!! I am getting so good at this!!!!
> View attachment 3622386


We love your photos.  NYC has a high concentration of H bags.  2 Evies at Laudree !!!  Amazing.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chkpfbeliever said:


> We love your photos.  NYC has a high concentration of H bags.  2 Evies at Laudree !!!  Amazing.



Hugs!!! You are spoiling me! lol I will proudly continue my puzzled look approach then!!! [emoji41][emoji123]


----------



## MSO13

hermesdaisuki said:


> lol I never noticed until your post!!! I don't see ppl do that often!



I think it's just caught on the post, i don't see how one could thread leather through the end of the turn lock...


----------



## antheakuma

En route to Central MTR in HK


----------



## OhManolo

hermesdaisuki said:


> I promise I will stop posting more pictures after this lol[emoji28]
> View attachment 3622102
> View attachment 3622104



I agree. I love your posts! [emoji173]️


----------



## ArchMaMa

Hong Kong METRO.  Admiralty Station. Blue Jean Bolide to match the station's blue mosaic ..


----------



## snowbuns

My gym area is in such an H hotspot! I saw a halzan in a light grey, maybe gris tourterelle, with a celeste rodeo charm, a red birkin 30 and a mini white constance 
Im very shy of taking pictures, but mught take a few when I go today if I see anything!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Victoria??? I had to take a few pictures[emoji7] and I was holding my baby with one hand lol I am a pro now!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

And a Kelly


----------



## Julide

hermesdaisuki said:


> Victoria??? I had to take a few pictures[emoji7] and I was holding my baby with one hand lol I am a pro now!
> View attachment 3627707
> View attachment 3627709






You are right!!! I just looked at the straps and it is a Victoria!  I love the "wild" picture! You are a talented wildlife photographer! And with a baby!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> Victoria??? I had to take a few pictures[emoji7] and I was holding my baby with one hand lol I am a pro now!
> View attachment 3627707
> View attachment 3627709


you are on a roll, sister! LOL You did really well!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Julide said:


> You are right!!! I just looked at the straps and it is a Victoria!  I love the "wild" picture! You are a talented wildlife photographer! And with a baby!!



Thank you my dear! [emoji178] I seldom see Victoria around and she carries it so well!!!! I had to take a few shots to share. My LO thought I was gonna take a selfie with him and posed!!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xiangxiang0731 said:


> you are on a roll, sister! LOL You did really well!



[emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji177]my darling sister! Thanks so much!! My little one 'covered' for me so no one even suspected I was taking pictures lol 
Miss you loads!!! Hugs!!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji177]my darling sister! Thanks so much!! My little one 'covered' for me so no one even suspected I was taking pictures lol
> Miss you loads!!! Hugs!!!


Miss you too! My dear! Hope all is well with you!


----------



## snowbuns

I saw a guy with a gigantic, beat to death HAC today in what looked like barenia, and it had a giant watergun sticking out of it! For his kid, I guess, or maybe for him, never know


----------



## ashlie

snowbuns said:


> I saw a guy with a gigantic, beat to death HAC today in what looked like barenia, and it had a giant watergun sticking out of it! For his kid, I guess, or maybe for him, never know



Hahaha this just made my day. Wished we had a picture [emoji23]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> Victoria??? I had to take a few pictures[emoji7] and I was holding my baby with one hand lol I am a pro now!
> View attachment 3627707
> View attachment 3627709


*hermesdaisuki- *You're getting really good at this wildlife shots !! That Victoria is a rare sighting and I love her booties too.


----------



## snowbuns

ashlie said:


> Hahaha this just made my day. Wished we had a picture [emoji23]


Omg I wish I could have taken one, but my phone battery died of hunger


----------



## ipodgirl

Saw this at a Chinese supermarket around San Jose, CA [emoji3] 

She went by so fast so I didn't get a good look though.


----------



## snowbuns

Beginner spy here 
My first time taking wildlife shots
And today was one of the most Hermes filled days ever! I saw an H bag literally in every place I went. It was unbelievable! Of course this is Apgujeong, a relatively upper-end sort of area and a lot of people come here for shopping & socialising...there's also a lovely park nearby and one of the worlds' hugest Hermes stores (Dosan Park) round the corner. 

Lovely B 35 in Gris T at this brunch place. 
Got to say I LOVE to see 35's on Asian ladies. Many are shy of this size because many here have petite frames, but 35 is sooo classy and casual-dressy, I wish more people would give it a chance here!  






There was SO much eye candy here, not just Hermes. I saw some delicious Dior, Chanel & others...its a very fashionable sort of hangout for weekend brunching. 





I think thats a plume, not sure of the colour. 






Gold Kelly with a horse-head charm  

Then I went to a coffee shop...






Lindy, etain? 





Black Kelly


----------



## MommyDaze

snowbuns said:


> I think thats a plume, not sure of the colour.


Great spy shots! This one is a Victoria. Looks like Gold on my screen but hard to tell without seeing the stitching.


----------



## snowbuns

MommyDaze said:


> Great spy shots! This one is a Victoria. Looks like Gold on my screen but hard to tell without seeing the stitching.



Thanks, I was indecisive between victoria and plume. Colourwise this was definitely a pink though, maybe rose dragee?


----------



## thyme

snowbuns said:


> Beginner spy here
> My first time taking wildlife shots
> And today was one of the most Hermes filled days ever! I saw an H bag literally in every place I went. It was unbelievable! Of course this is Apgujeong, a relatively upper-end sort of area and a lot of people come here for shopping & socialising...there's also a lovely park nearby and one of the worlds' hugest Hermes stores (Dosan Park) round the corner.
> 
> Lovely B 35 in Gris T at this brunch place.
> Got to say I LOVE to see 35's on Asian ladies. Many are shy of this size because many here have petite frames, but 35 is sooo classy and casual-dressy, I wish more people would give it a chance here!
> 
> 
> There was SO much eye candy here, not just Hermes. I saw some delicious Dior, Chanel & others...its a very fashionable sort of hangout for weekend brunching.
> 
> 
> I think thats a plume, not sure of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Kelly with a horse-head charm
> 
> Then I went to a coffee shop...
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy, etain?
> 
> 
> Black Kelly



fabulous pics...it's a victoria in the second pic!


----------



## thyme

i am not as fast with my phone as @snowbuns or @hermesdaisuki but i did manage one today...because i was seated! it's a black or dark grey GP next to my K35.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

snowbuns said:


> Beginner spy here
> My first time taking wildlife shots
> And today was one of the most Hermes filled days ever! I saw an H bag literally in every place I went. It was unbelievable! Of course this is Apgujeong, a relatively upper-end sort of area and a lot of people come here for shopping & socialising...there's also a lovely park nearby and one of the worlds' hugest Hermes stores (Dosan Park) round the corner.
> 
> Lovely B 35 in Gris T at this brunch place.
> Got to say I LOVE to see 35's on Asian ladies. Many are shy of this size because many here have petite frames, but 35 is sooo classy and casual-dressy, I wish more people would give it a chance here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was SO much eye candy here, not just Hermes. I saw some delicious Dior, Chanel & others...its a very fashionable sort of hangout for weekend brunching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think thats a plume, not sure of the colour.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold Kelly with a horse-head charm
> 
> Then I went to a coffee shop...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy, etain?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Kelly


OMG !!! Hermes galore !!! I love everything in these photos.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chkpfbeliever said:


> *hermesdaisuki- *You're getting really good at this wildlife shots !! That Victoria is a rare sighting and I love her booties too.


My eyes were glued on her lol...very stylish lady indeed.


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> i am not as fast with my phone as @snowbuns or @hermesdaisuki but i did manage one today...because i was seated! it's a black or dark grey GP next to my K35.
> 
> View attachment 3630353


Very beautiful my dear. But i have to admit your Kelly stole the show.


----------



## snowbuns

MommyDaze said:


> Great spy shots! This one is a Victoria. Looks like Gold on my screen but hard to tell without seeing the stitching.


I stumbled upon a random pic and I am pretty sure this vic was a rose thé


----------



## Oryx816

Gris mouette (?) Evelyne at the airport in Thailand.


----------



## snowbuns

You know Where's Wally? 
This is Wheres H
Find the H in this pic...I think there are 3! I may be wrong...





Two beautifully dressed ladies' B (it looked like barenia, so yummy!) And pico (tourterelle?) 





I must mention I saw a LOT more H than this, but it wasnt always possible to take a snap. 

I saw a 25 GM B, a GT 35B, a black sellier kelly with ghw, a gold retourne one with ghw, a bunch of picos in all colours, and what I think was a B Himalayan () but I am not quite sure. I also saw a guy with what looked like a fauve croc depeches, but again not sure.


----------



## pinkiestarlet

snowbuns said:


> You know Where's Wally?
> This is Wheres H
> Find the H in this pic...I think there are 3! I may be wrong...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two beautifully dressed ladies' B (it looked like barenia, so yummy!) And pico (tourterelle?)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must mention I saw a LOT more H than this, but it wasnt always possible to take a snap.
> 
> I saw a 25 GM B, a GT 35B, a black sellier kelly with ghw, a gold retourne one with ghw, a bunch of picos in all colours, and what I think was a B Himalayan () but I am not quite sure. I also saw a guy with what looked like a fauve croc depeches, but again not sure.



I love Apgujeong, it's really H heaven [emoji7] I remember being at Galleria once and saw a very beautiful matte croc black B30. Couldn't stop staring [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

At an outdoor breakfast place in Chiang Mai, Thailand.


----------



## thyme

@sauthermes


----------



## thyme

more...@sauthermes

Pascale Mussard Creative director of Petit H with the Berline


----------



## thyme

and more...@sauthermes


----------



## thyme

more....


----------



## thyme

and a few more..


----------



## Hat Trick

Fabulous!
Did you get any of the horses?


----------



## ArchMaMa

Gold Toolbox. Art Central Hong Kong opening night


----------



## Inkbluelover

chincac said:


> and a few more..
> 
> View attachment 3638996
> View attachment 3638997


Wow, it is like H feast . Stunning


----------



## scottsdale92

This past Saturday at Wynn in Las Vegas, NV.


----------



## thyme

Inkbluelover said:


> Wow, it is like H feast . Stunning



indeed a feast for the eye....there were many i missed too! not quick enough...bright orange croc b30 ghw,  blue iris ostrich b30, octogone in indigo, orange kelly 28, red kelly 32, black kelly 28, canvas tote, lots of H silks and shawls...phew!


----------



## thyme

Hat Trick said:


> Fabulous!
> Did you get any of the horses?



plenty but that is for another thread


----------



## thyme

guess he can considered to be H wildlife??


----------



## prepster

chincac said:


> plenty but that is for another thread



Please do!  I'd love to see a horses and riders of Hermes thread.


----------



## snowbuns

More apgujeong eye candy

 Herbag






 I saw this one while shopping at aesop
Very stylish lady
sure this is H but not sure what bag it is...any suggestions?


----------



## oohshinythings

snowbuns said:


> I saw this one while shopping at aesop
> Very stylish lady
> sure this is H but not sure what bag it is...any suggestions?



Looks like a Victoria in gold.


----------



## Rouge H

These poor lonely two Hermes locked up in a cage on display at Lord n Taylor Boston area. Appears to be a huge old Evelyne and 40cm HAC. Didn't know they even sold Hermes? They also had some very outdated LV for sale as well.


----------



## audreylita

ArchMaMa said:


> Gold Toolbox. Art Central Hong Kong opening night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3640056


Looks like there's also a matching double tour cape cod.


----------



## snowbuns

I am waiting for a croc, so I have very bad exotic fever...every time I see one, my heart lurches! I dont even like this colour, but I still found myself staring at it. 
Walking behind this lady I noticed that she attached the lock to one of the sangles (the bit with the hardware) and the weight made it dangle at a very odd angle, made me cringe!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Love this thread.  Thanks for everyone's distribution.


----------



## chicinthecity777

An oldie for throwback Thursday. At beach restaurant in Cannes.


----------



## Txoceangirl

LAX  b30, Chanel jacket and Dior sneakers   Kudos to DH for spotting this gem.


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> An oldie for throwback Thursday. At beach restaurant in Cannes.
> View attachment 3643426



So elegant. Her hair is gorgeous!


----------



## cdinh87

Spotted an ostrich kelly (i think k35) in a light cream color yesterday at the apartment building I live in. Will try to snap a photo next time if I spot it again, I was too nervous about my flash going off for spy pics!


----------



## califl

Stuck in traffic due to st, patty's day parade, I noticed this!


----------



## TrekkieChic

califl said:


> Stuck in traffic due to st, patty's day parade, I noticed this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646229



Good eye!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chincac said:


> more...@sauthermes
> 
> Pascale Mussard Creative director of Petit H with the Berline
> View attachment 3638975
> View attachment 3638976
> View attachment 3638978
> View attachment 3638979



My dear[emoji173]️[emoji178][emoji177] You spoiled me with all these eye candies!!!! Thank you thank you!! What a treat!!! Pascale is such a lovely and sweet lady! Thanks again for sharing!!! Xoxo


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xiangxiang0731 said:


> An oldie for throwback Thursday. At beach restaurant in Cannes.
> View attachment 3643426



Beautiful shot my dear Xiangxiang!!! [emoji106]Buti want to see you in a 'wildlife picture' [emoji178][emoji176]


----------



## Passau

Cherry Blossom Festival at the Jefferson Memorial - 30 Blue Hydra Birkin carried by her DH


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> Beautiful shot my dear Xiangxiang!!! [emoji106]But want to see you in a 'wildlife picture' [emoji178][emoji176]


Honey, I can never be as elegant as this lady! But I am here in this photo, I am the one on the left. 


chincac said:


> guess he can considered to be H wildlife??
> View attachment 3640389


----------



## snowbuns

This is surely the cutest bag I have ever seen. Mini victoria, right? I think it was brique
Twilly makes it even cuter!


----------



## littleming

snowbuns said:


> This is surely the cutest bag I have ever seen. Mini victoria, right? I think it was brique
> Twilly makes it even cuter!


Hi snowbuns!!! You have actually captured a maxibox in the wild!!!


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Honey, I can never be as elegant as this lady! But I am here in this photo, I am the one on the left.



Goodness, you look stunning!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Goodness, you look stunning!!


*Nicole*, thank you and you are being too kind!


----------



## nicole0612

xiangxiang0731 said:


> *Nicole*, thank you and you are being too kind!



Not at all! I was admiring you in the photo before I knew it was you!


----------



## chicinthecity777

nicole0612 said:


> Not at all! I was admiring you in the photo before I knew it was you!


You are such a sweetie!


----------



## snowbuns

littleming said:


> Hi snowbuns!!! You have actually captured a maxibox in the wild!!!



Wow!  
More like minibox, though


----------



## CaviarChanel

Today at TJ Maxx dalycity .. bright and sunny outside


----------



## hermesdaisuki

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Honey, I can never be as elegant as this lady! But I am here in this photo, I am the one on the left.



I swear!!! When I first saw that picture I thought of you!!!!![emoji177][emoji178] I thought this beautiful lady has my darling Xiang's new Jige!!!!! Lol you look amazing!!! [emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

hermesdaisuki said:


> I swear!!! When I first saw that picture I thought of you!!!!![emoji177][emoji178] I thought this beautiful lady has my darling Xiang's new Jige!!!!! Lol you look amazing!!! [emoji7]


  You are such a sweetie!


----------



## rosewang924

Target, Evelyne.


----------



## rosewang924

Sorry, forgot to block out baby's face.


----------



## PJW5813

snowbuns said:


> This is surely the cutest bag I have ever seen. Mini victoria, right? I think it was brique
> Twilly makes it even cuter!



Maxibox, I think, not Mini Victoria


----------



## miah100

A lot of hermes at my local chanel boutique


----------



## Julide

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3651689
> View attachment 3651690
> View attachment 3651691
> 
> 
> A lot of hermes at my local chanel boutique


That barenia birkin...Wow!! Great wild photos!


----------



## danny123

miah100 said:


> View attachment 3651689
> View attachment 3651690
> View attachment 3651691
> 
> 
> A lot of hermes at my local chanel boutique


B heaven 

And that barenia 
Trying not to drool too much... don't want to cause water stains


----------



## Txoceangirl

On train from Nara to Osaka


----------



## dessert1st

Getting some yogurt. Am thinking BE K28. Kinda hard to be stealth and figure out what I'm seeing!


----------



## Serva1

A B35 bleu electric croc lisse at our local bakery/café. I stood next to this lady ( tourist) and the bag was beautiful, but couldn't believe when she put it on the floor while paying for her items!



I never see exotic H bags in my country, in fact any H bag in any leather is pretty rare, so I was very happy she carried this jem. It was raining when I took the pic so I hope her bag is ok...


----------



## Txoceangirl

At the Golden Pagoda, Kyoto   Kachinas and Lindy.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3654086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Golden Pagoda, Kyoto   Kachinas and Lindy.



Between her bag, shawl and earrings, I'd be surprised if she's not a member here! [emoji254]


----------



## Genie27

Here's one I saw a while ago. I saw a few yesterday but I'm too slow at taking pics.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at a Philly Pops concert at the Kimmel Center:  a lady wearing my grail scarf (the one with the hot air balloons).  I wanted to sneak up behind her and grab it, but there were too many witnesses.


----------



## Moirai

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 3654086
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the Golden Pagoda, Kyoto   Kachinas and Lindy.





BBC said:


> Between her bag, shawl and earrings, I'd be surprised if she's not a member here! [emoji254]


She must be viewing tpf on her phone 



Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at a Philly Pops concert at the Kimmel Center:  a lady wearing my grail scarf (the one with the hot air balloons).  I wanted to sneak up behind her and grab it, but there were too many witnesses.


Hahaha!


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at a Philly Pops concert at the Kimmel Center:  a lady wearing my grail scarf (the one with the hot air balloons).  I wanted to sneak up behind her and grab it, but there were too many witnesses.




Madam only you can make larceny sound elegant!

I hope you enjoyed the concert.


----------



## csetcos

Not a great pic, but Kelly Lakis spotted at EWR.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Julide said:


> Madam only you can make larceny sound elegant!
> 
> I hope you enjoyed the concert.


Thanks,  Julie  The concert was marvelous-it was a tribute to Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong.


----------



## Julide

Madam Bijoux said:


> Thanks,  Julie  The concert was marvelous-it was a tribute to Ella Fitzgerald and Louis Armstrong.




Two of my favorites! That sounds amazing!!!!


----------



## antheakuma

Incheon Airport


----------



## sydgirl

antheakuma said:


> View attachment 3656132
> View attachment 3656133
> 
> 
> Incheon Airport
> View attachment 3656134


Omg is that a SO black k? Such a beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Julide

antheakuma said:


> View attachment 3656132
> View attachment 3656133
> 
> 
> Incheon Airport
> View attachment 3656134


Is that a Kelly gaine? I don't know if this is the right word, but it has no hardware?


----------



## pookybear

antheakuma said:


> View attachment 3656132
> View attachment 3656133
> 
> 
> Incheon Airport
> View attachment 3656134



Um, that Kelly is [emoji7][emoji7] I need to know exactly what specs it is so I can get one just like it [emoji23]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Julide said:


> Is that a Kelly gaine? I don't know if this is the right word, but it has no hardware?



Looks like a So Black.


----------



## Kelly blossom

BBC said:


> Looks like a So Black.




The So Black didn't come with a strap or the second ring to clip it on to, as H was unsure the black coated metal would remain scratch free if it was clipped on and off. And also only came in Box leather, which this one doesn't look like..
I'll post a photo of mine for reference.


----------



## Kelly blossom




----------



## Notorious Pink

Thank you. Maybe it's just ruthenium hardware? I've never seen rhw IRL.


----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## chicinthecity777

Kelly blossom said:


> The So Black didn't come with a strap or the second ring to clip it on to, as H was unsure the black coated metal would remain scratch free if it was clipped on and off. And also only came in Box leather, which this one doesn't look like..
> I'll post a photo of mine for reference.


I didn't like the look of that kelly.


----------



## mistikat

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I didn't like the look of that kelly.



Perhaps but it doesn't look fake from the photo posted. 

If we can get back to topic it would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## chicinthecity777

mistikat said:


> Perhaps but it doesn't look fake from the photo posted.
> 
> If we can get back to topic it would be appreciated. Thanks.


Sure. 
Maybe it's swift leather?


----------



## ArchMaMa

audreylita said:


> Looks like there's also a matching double tour cape cod.



Good eye!!


----------



## audreylita

At Fed Ex in Boca.  The dog got my attention more than the bag.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

audreylita said:


> At Fed Ex in Boca.  The dog got my attention more than the bag.
> 
> View attachment 3660906


Wow she can walk her dog whilst holding a Birkin?! I struggle to hold a couple bags of shopping when toting my B around


----------



## audreylita

PurseOnFleek said:


> Wow she can walk her dog whilst holding a Birkin?! I struggle to hold a couple bags of shopping when toting my B around


He was a therapy dog.   Extremely well behaved.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Txoceangirl said:


> LAX  b30, Chanel jacket and Dior sneakers   Kudos to DH for spotting this gem.


Talking about travel in style ...... great shot !


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Saw a lady with her kids, a huge orange shopping bag and her Evelyne in Etoupe on my Emirates flight from Vienna to Dubai last Tuesday. would have loved to ask what she scored (the box in the bag was too deep to be for the Evelyne)

Then I saw a lady with a Lindy in Blue Izmir in Taipei while shopping.


----------



## antheakuma

Julide said:


> Is that a Kelly gaine? I don't know if this is the right word, but it has no hardware?


I think the strap is tuck underneath the flap.

Interesting you mention about kelly gaine, I never thought about it and didn't pay enough attention, thought it's a so black.

A beauty it is.


----------



## Stansy

This is what I spotted within 5 minutes at Harbour City:


----------



## LVGLITTER

scottsdale92 said:


> This past Saturday at Wynn in Las Vegas, NV.
> 
> View attachment 3640339



Scottsdale92....I'm an AZ gal too [emoji173]


----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## KayuuKathey

NY: Spotted near Via Quadronno: Swift lindy in turquoise. i think a 26 size Gorgeous piece during this beautiful weather!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> View attachment 3665753


Would the K on the right be Rouge Tomato ?


----------



## Serva1

Now I've seen it, a lovely Spanish speaking lady with her teenage daughter in Paris at Tod's. The lady carrying a red B30 lisse croc and while I was sitting in an armchair waiting for my new shoes, the lady was standing 1 meter from me and the birkin had d i a m o n d s. I was so happy to see someone actually carrying a bag like that, even if I'm being conservative and think a diamond B is more for evening, despite the size. I've seen them on display but so fun in real! Couldn't say if the diamonds had been put later or by Hermès but non the less, stunning [emoji7] Naturally no pics.


----------



## my peko

An understated Virevolte.


----------



## Meta

Recent wildlife sightings...

Himalayan Kelly


Gold B35


GP30


Black Sellier Epsom K25


----------



## luckylove

weN84 said:


> Recent wildlife sightings...
> 
> Himalayan Kelly
> View attachment 3667127
> 
> Gold B35
> View attachment 3667126
> 
> GP30
> View attachment 3667128
> 
> Black Sellier Epsom K25
> View attachment 3667129



Love the seller kelly! Her chanel top has been a big hit and is sold out in many stores. It is the first time I have seen it worn in such an oversized  manner.


----------



## doloresmia

That Himalayan! Whoa.....


----------



## DH sucker

LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!


----------



## nicole0612

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!



Im so glad you asked! Must have been the TGM size petite H lol. Fascinating!


----------



## nicole0612

Stansy said:


> This is what I spotted within 5 minutes at Harbour City:
> 
> View attachment 3663926
> View attachment 3663927
> View attachment 3663928



What bag is in the second photo? I can't recognize it from this angle. Thanks


----------



## csetcos

weN84 said:


> Recent wildlife sightings...
> 
> Himalayan Kelly
> View attachment 3667127
> 
> Gold B35
> View attachment 3667126
> 
> GP30
> View attachment 3667128
> 
> Black Sellier Epsom K25
> View attachment 3667129



These are amazing pics! You are such a good spy. Especially the one from above the stairs!!!


----------



## csetcos

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!



Unbelievable! Great encounter to photograph for us!!!


----------



## lynne_ross

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!



Wow! I thought a 40 was heavy can't imagine this!


----------



## nik145

lynne_ross said:


> Wow! I thought a 40 was heavy can't imagine this!


It needs a cart to wheel it around.


----------



## azukitea

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!


wow it's huuuuuge


----------



## QuelleFromage

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!


I think it's even bigger than this that we just saw! This is "just" a 50cm HAC and I can practically climb into it.


----------



## Stansy

nicole0612 said:


> What bag is in the second photo? I can't recognize it from this angle. Thanks


It was a So Kelly in an orange tone with GHW - I would have taken it in a heartbeat!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

chkpfbeliever said:


> Would the K on the right be Rouge Tomato ?


Might be geranium but I could be wrong. Xoxo


----------



## chkpfbeliever

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's even bigger than this that we just saw! This is "just" a 50cm HAC and I can practically climb into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667866


Wow, this is serious luggage.


----------



## loves

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's even bigger than this that we just saw! This is "just" a 50cm HAC and I can practically climb into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667866


This is a case of when the beast is also the beauty *wink wink*


----------



## azukitea

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's even bigger than this that we just saw! This is "just" a 50cm HAC and I can practically climb into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667866


Where was THIS being found?


----------



## LVGLITTER

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!



I feel like a small child and dog are going to pop out of it any moment! It's massive!


----------



## LVGLITTER

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> View attachment 3655196
> 
> 
> Haven't in here in a while because ever since I got back from my Japan/Hong Kong trip, Hermes items in my city are few and far between... I mean so few I would probably spot an H item maybe once every three months... Anyways today I spotted a woman carrying this BRIGHT ORANGE Birkin... I thought it was an inspired piece but upon closer inspection, it did have the 'Hermes Paris Made in France' stamping on it... She was carrying it faced in and was walking so fast, by the time I tried to snap a pic she was already walking away from me.... Not a wise look tbh when she's wearing all black on a 31 degree (celsius) day in Perth!
> 
> ps. The pic has been edited to be brighter... where we were walking it was within the shadows of the buildings and you couldn't see the vibrancy of the bag if I didnt edit the pic. Also sorry for the gigantic size, but hey at least we all can get a good glimpse of it!



I live in the SW desert and wear all black all the time but admit, once it hits 95 degrees...no way lol! [emoji6][emoji5]


----------



## QuelleFromage

chkpfbeliever said:


> Wow, this is serious luggage.





loves said:


> This is a case of when the beast is also the beauty *wink wink*





azukitea said:


> Where was THIS being found?



This is in London. It's Gris Perle even though it looks quite dark.  It's LOVELY, I tried it and felt like Pharrell


----------



## loves

pharrell's purple croc was the first thing i thought of when i saw this
gris perle croc is lovely


QuelleFromage said:


> This is in London. It's Gris Perle even though it looks quite dark.  It's LOVELY, I tried it and felt like Pharrell


----------



## Luvbolide

DH sucker said:


> View attachment 3667475
> 
> 
> LV at Champ Elysee today. Saw this behemoth and just had to ask the owner about it. It's a B55 from Petit H!!!




Holy cow - behemoth is right!  I didn't notice it at first glance because it looks like a piece of furniture!  I love it!!  Enjoy Paris!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I saw one of these recently in Manhasset - actually they have a B40 in Orange on display and then a huge croc 50. It's massive!


----------



## azukitea

QuelleFromage said:


> This is in London. It's Gris Perle even though it looks quite dark.  It's LOVELY, I tried it and felt like Pharrell


thanks I thought it was NBS  I could tell from the windows


----------



## antheakuma

MTR in Hong Kong last weekend


----------



## MonsieurMode

NYC


----------



## leuleu

Madam Bijoux said:


> Today at a Philly Pops concert at the Kimmel Center:  a lady wearing my grail scarf (the one with the hot air balloons).  I wanted to sneak up behind her and grab it, but there were too many witnesses.


Dear Madam Bijoux, what is your grail scarf ?


----------



## Madam Bijoux

leuleu said:


> Dear Madam Bijoux, what is your grail scarf ?


Hello, Leuleu!  It's the one with the hot air balloons from 2009 or thereabouts.  I think the name is Folies du Ciel.


----------



## kiss_p

I saw a beautiful, bright red Evelyne at a grocery store in VA.


----------



## leuleu

Madam Bijoux said:


> Hello, Leuleu!  It's the one with the hot air balloons from 2009 or thereabouts.  I think the name is Folies du Ciel.


It's very beautiful ; hope you'll find it


----------



## LVGLITTER

MonsieurMode said:


> NYC
> View attachment 3672332



Love her look!


----------



## Summerfriend

Blue Birkin on the floor at the nail salon today.


----------



## jenayb

Summerfriend said:


> Blue Birkin on the floor at the nail salon today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3674649



Wow her ring!


----------



## Yoshi1296

jenaywins said:


> Wow her ring!



Holy crap you're right! That thing is HUGE!!


----------



## Summerfriend

jenaywins said:


> Wow her ring!



OMG, I didn't even notice at the time! I was too busy peeping the bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Summerfriend said:


> OMG, I didn't even notice at the time! I was too busy peeping the bag.


Me too !! TPFers have eagle eyes.


----------



## VesperSparrow

A bit of brightness in the gloom - wild, fresh and headed home.


----------



## Notorious Pink

VesperSparrow said:


> A bit of brightness in the gloom - wild, fresh and headed home.
> 
> View attachment 3674732



Ha I know exactly where you are. It must be coming from Meurice. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

VesperSparrow said:


> A bit of brightness in the gloom - wild, fresh and headed home.
> 
> View attachment 3674732


Pretty cool wildlife sighting as we've never seen it in a dry clean bag !!


----------



## nicole0612

VesperSparrow said:


> A bit of brightness in the gloom - wild, fresh and headed home.
> 
> View attachment 3674732



This is such a great wildlife photo. It looks like it could be in a photojournalism piece, the juxtaposition of trash, streets, Hermes, just real life.


----------



## VesperSparrow

nicole0612 said:


> This is such a great wildlife photo. It looks like it could be in a photojournalism piece, the juxtaposition of trash, streets, Hermes, just real life.


Thanks all - couldn't believe seeing this and must admit I chased him a bit to get the picture!


BBC said:


> Ha I know exactly where you are. It must be coming from Meurice. [emoji1360][emoji1360][emoji1360]





chkpfbeliever said:


> Pretty cool wildlife sighting as we've never seen it in a dry clean bag !!


----------



## nadineluv

SO birkin, ? Lime/Gris T with brushed gold hardware 


Gentlemen with a jypsiere 


I also saw but was unable to take a pic of these...
**** A lady with an oversized Gucci cardigan, denim jeans & a gorgeous black 35 birkin. She looked so chic. I want the cardigan now! [emoji849]


**** A lady w a colvert k28. 
**** A lady w a rouge h b30
This was all within an hour and a one store radius.[emoji16]


----------



## Dluvch

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3675218
> 
> SO birkin, ? Lime/Gris T with brushed gold hardware
> View attachment 3675220
> 
> Gentlemen with a jypsiere
> View attachment 3675221
> 
> I also saw but was unable to take a pic of these...
> **** A lady with an oversized Gucci cardigan, denim jeans & a gorgeous black 35 birkin. She looked so chic. I want the cardigan now! [emoji849]
> View attachment 3675224
> 
> **** A lady w a colvert k28.
> **** A lady w a rouge h b30
> This was all within an hour and a one store radius.[emoji16]


Haha I know when I walk into neiman Marcus, I see ladies wearing h bags and accessories a lot.  I pray I don't end up in this thread myself one day, or at least it's a flattering pic


----------



## rosewang924

Nordstrom Topanga mall.


----------



## hclubfan

nadineluv said:


> View attachment 3675218
> 
> SO birkin, ? Lime/Gris T with brushed gold hardware
> View attachment 3675220
> 
> Gentlemen with a jypsiere
> View attachment 3675221
> 
> I also saw but was unable to take a pic of these...
> **** A lady with an oversized Gucci cardigan, denim jeans & a gorgeous black 35 birkin. She looked so chic. I want the cardigan now! [emoji849]
> View attachment 3675224
> 
> **** A lady w a colvert k28.
> **** A lady w a rouge h b30
> This was all within an hour and a one store radius.[emoji16]


I LOVE that Gucci cardigan too, but the price is !!


----------



## nadineluv

hclubfan said:


> I LOVE that Gucci cardigan too, but the price is !!



Omg I know!!!! I can't justify 6k. [emoji43]


----------



## Julide

rosewang924 said:


> Nordstrom Topanga mall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3679994



I have never wanted a jypsierie (sp) or a bedazzled (sory I don't know the proper name) strap. After seeing this picture now I want both!!


----------



## Orange_Fizz

nadineluv said:


> Gentlemen with a jypsiere
> View attachment 3675221



This is top to bot perfection!

Thanks for all the wonderful spy pictures. Can I also say your bolide in the first picture out shines that SO B .


----------



## snow0160

This is a super fun thread! I'm loving the photos!


----------



## littlemissmafia

Spotted this in Muji Cafe at Raffles City, Singapore! Couldn't stop staring at the bag!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Clic Clac at Natasha, Pierre and The Great Comet of 1812 musical last night


----------



## Meta

Sightings in April


----------



## Meta

Forgot this other one, a HAC 32 in Barenia and Toile


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Saw a Picotin 18 in Etoupe, which is a first in my tiny town that loves MK and Coach! Picotin 18 is my dream bag…was so tempted to ask her about it but I'm shy! Wish I'd nabbed a pic for this thread but she was sitting too close - it would've been too obvious!!


----------



## tatacrazy

On Sydney train [emoji4]


----------



## antheakuma

HK airport last night


----------



## antheakuma

croc constance + farandole


----------



## Luxzenith

antheakuma said:


> croc constance + farandole
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687014



This is absolutely stunning.. now I want a croc wallet..[emoji14]


----------



## MSO13

very well loved natural colored Kelly 32 Retourne (probably vintage as I didn't see strap rings) at Soul Cycle. I was happy to know I'm not the only one who sometimes shoves H into a locker!


----------



## antheakuma

Goldie K and Ostrich B sightings at Pacific Place HK today


----------



## honhon

antheakuma said:


> Goldie K and Ostrich B sightings at Pacific Place HK today
> View attachment 3688313
> View attachment 3688314


something about that ostrich B gives me a twist


----------



## chkpfbeliever

honhon said:


> something about that ostrich B gives me a twist



Exactly my thoughts !!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

honhon said:


> something about that ostrich B gives me a twist





chkpfbeliever said:


> Exactly my thoughts !!!


+ me!


----------



## Genie27

Some wildlife at an event this week - it was dark so I only got a couple of pics, and they are not the best. There was also a grey 28 Jypsiere.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Victoria 



32cm sellier Kelly - I had a clear shot but she moved right at the wrong moment lol


----------



## VesperSparrow

Friends out for lunch!


----------



## ms piggy

Bleu Paon with matching Chanel cardigan.


----------



## suziez

ms piggy said:


> Bleu Paon with matching Chanel cardigan.


This color is sooooo fabulous.  love it


----------



## antheakuma

Herbag in the subway


----------



## Inkbluelover

Lindy @ train station. Seems 26 size


----------



## alismarr

Love the Tintin and Snowy bag and the Chanel cardigan.


----------



## Light2018

I couldn't get an inconspicuous photo, but spotted a Birkin yesterday, while at a restaurant. It is only my second sighting of any Hermes bag, since I became interested in the brand. I'm wondering where the majority of Hermes bags live. I do not think they are living in my neck of the woods....We are heading into Manhattan on Saturday maybe I'll see one while in NY, but I am wondering where all of the New Jersey Hermes carriers are hanging out.  I'm discovering that a lot more women are carrying Coach then I ever noticed. 

If you're in NJ, and you see Hermes bags in the wild, let me know where!


----------



## Light2018

TrinaO67 said:


> I couldn't get an inconspicuous photo, but spotted a Birkin yesterday, while at a restaurant. It is only my second sighting of any Hermes bag, since I became interested in the brand. I'm wondering where the majority of Hermes bags live. I do not think they are living in my neck of the woods....We are heading into Manhattan on Saturday maybe I'll see one while in NY, but I am wondering where all of the New Jersey Hermes carriers are hanging out.  I'm discovering that a lot more women are carrying Coach then I ever noticed.
> 
> If you're in NJ, and you see Hermes bags in the wild, let me know where!



*than I ever noticed. (UGH!!!!)


----------



## VesperSparrow

Perfect look for a chilly spring morning


----------



## LVGLITTER

Inkbluelover said:


> Lindy @ train station. Seems 26 size



Great bag and dare I say she has killer calves!!?


----------



## peggioka

Last Tuesday in Kyoto Japan, near Takashimaya department store - Shijo.  Such an elegant beauty!


----------



## ashlie

Spotted this B at the train station the other morning. She has an Evelyne as well that I love!!


----------



## hermesdaisuki

Park Ave


----------



## joanneminnie

TrinaO67 said:


> I couldn't get an inconspicuous photo, but spotted a Birkin yesterday, while at a restaurant. It is only my second sighting of any Hermes bag, since I became interested in the brand. I'm wondering where the majority of Hermes bags live. I do not think they are living in my neck of the woods....We are heading into Manhattan on Saturday maybe I'll see one while in NY, but I am wondering where all of the New Jersey Hermes carriers are hanging out.  I'm discovering that a lot more women are carrying Coach then I ever noticed.
> 
> If you're in NJ, and you see Hermes bags in the wild, let me know where!



Try short hills mall [emoji6]


----------



## Light2018

joanneminnie said:


> Try short hills mall [emoji6]


 Definitely a likely place because they actually have a boutique there. I'm there fairly often - at the mall, not Hermes. But so far, I haven't seen a single Birkin in the place. Maybe I'm not observant enough.


----------



## lvly808

TrinaO67 said:


> Definitely a likely place because they actually have a boutique there. I'm there fairly often - at the mall, not Hermes. But so far, I haven't seen a single Birkin in the place. Maybe I'm not observant enough.



I agree I have never seen anyone with anything Hermes.


----------



## jayjay77

TrinaO67 said:


> Definitely a likely place because they actually have a boutique there. I'm there fairly often - at the mall, not Hermes. But so far, I haven't seen a single Birkin in the place. Maybe I'm not observant enough.



Surprised.... Last time I was at Short Hills I saw a lady with a beautiful Birkin and a Hermes cashmere shawl... I oddly get more excited by scarf/ shawl sightings


----------



## luckylove

jayjay77 said:


> Surprised.... Last time I was at Short Hills I saw a lady with a beautiful Birkin and a Hermes cashmere shawl... I oddly get more excited by scarf/ shawl sightings



i also feel a rush of excitement when I see how people coordinate their gorgeous scarves with the total ensemble. I don't see them often where I live, so when I do... it always makes me smile.


----------



## blktauna

Spotted a cobalt blue birkin on Madison in the 50s, in the pouring rain.


----------



## Hermesforlife

I don't think I've ever been to Shorthills and not had a sighting. I would say more so Monday - Friday rather than weekends.


----------



## Luvbolide

Just have to say that those of you posting pics are fabulous!  I so love looking at wildlife photos and my own feeble attempts always come up short as I fumble around with my phone and the target escapes!!


----------



## LVGLITTER

I saw an Evelyne at restoration hardware today and said "your Evelyne is beautiful" but she looked confused and had no idea what I meant.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

LVGLITTER said:


> I saw an Evelyne at restoration hardware today and said "your Evelyne is beautiful" but she looked confused and had no idea what I meant.



LOL that's funny. My mother is the same way. She doesn't care about researching bags as long as she likes the style and it feels nice and quality. She just marched into Hermes and asked for the bag she wanted. But even she knew the name of the style! Perhaps this woman's Evie was a gift.


----------



## rosewang924

Barney's Bev. Hills.


----------



## LVGLITTER

bellebellebelle19 said:


> LOL that's funny. My mother is the same way. She doesn't care about researching bags as long as she likes the style and it feels nice and quality. She just marched into Hermes and asked for the bag she wanted. But even she knew the name of the style! Perhaps this woman's Evie was a gift.



I think most of the population out there really have no idea... or care what the names are of bags. Nor are most people as obsessed with every little detail like we are LOL [emoji23]


----------



## rosewang924

Barney's Beverly Hills.


----------



## lovemybags54

TrinaO67 said:


> I couldn't get an inconspicuous photo, but spotted a Birkin yesterday, while at a restaurant. It is only my second sighting of any Hermes bag, since I became interested in the brand. I'm wondering where the majority of Hermes bags live. I do not think they are living in my neck of the woods....We are heading into Manhattan on Saturday maybe I'll see one while in NY, but I am wondering where all of the New Jersey Hermes carriers are hanging out.  I'm discovering that a lot more women are carrying Coach then I ever noticed.
> 
> If you're in NJ, and you see Hermes bags in the wild, let me know where!



 Try short hills and summit. I live in the area and there are many Evelyn's and a handful of birkins and Kelly's floating around.


----------



## suziez

If you really want to see a gaggle of birkins go to the Design Center in Miami.  I think it was mating season two weeks ago...


----------



## Kelly Star

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3695392
> 
> Perfect look for a chilly spring morning



This is the Fleurs et Papillons, but I have never seen this colorway, 90 silk?


----------



## VesperSparrow

Kelly Star said:


> This is the Fleurs et Papillons, but I have never seen this colorway, 90 silk?


I don't know this cw either - but love it! It looked like csgm in person. I have a FeP (the white/black/pale pink) 90 silk and remember it came in a csgm - at that point a format I had yet to discover.


----------



## Meta

Kelly Star said:


> This is the Fleurs et Papillons, but I have never seen this colorway, 90 silk?


It's a CSGM.


----------



## Kelly Star

weN84 said:


> It's a CSGM.



How long ago did it come out in a CSGM format, I wonder if it's still available. [emoji4]


----------



## Kelly Star

weN84 said:


> It's a CSGM.



It's still available in CGSM format on the H site, just that I don't see this color anywhere.


----------



## Light2018

lovemybags54 said:


> Try short hills and summit. I live in the area and there are many Evelyn's and a handful of birkins and Kelly's floating around.


I finally saw a Birkin in Upper Montclair and couldn't get my phone in time to get a photo. I hope that wasn't my last chance.


----------



## petpringles

suziez said:


> If you really want to see a gaggle of birkins go to the Design Center in Miami.  I think it was mating season two weeks ago...


Love it...so descriptive!!!


----------



## Sickgrl13

Hermesforlife said:


> I don't think I've ever been to Shorthills and not had a sighting. I would say more so Monday - Friday rather than weekends.


True. SH is my "home" boutique and I see a few Bs, Evies, and GPs there and out and about in the area outside of the mall.   And usually during the day, during the "ladies who lunch" hours.  Weekends at SH is non-stop LV Neverfulls (yawn).


----------



## mi.kay

Spotted a stunning Birkin in a dental clinic!!! The owner is even prettier but I couldn't snap a photo of the patient.


----------



## Meta

Kelly Star said:


> It's still available in CGSM format on the H site, just that I don't see this color anywhere.


Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus is from Fall 2013.


----------



## Kelly Star

[hQUOTE="weN84, post: 31351184, member: 37840"]Fleurs et Papillons de Tissus is from Fall 2013.[/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings 

Amethyst B25 


Gris Mouette C24


Black B35



Also saw many eye candies at FSH but the one that stuck out the most was the Ombre Lizard KP but I couldn't snap a pic as it'd be way too obvious!


----------



## rosewang924

Topanga mall


----------



## PursePassionLV

It's rare for me to see a wildlife sighting in bubble of the burbs. Usually I have to go into the main Dallas areas to find them but low and behold I had one this morning! My DH and youngest were at Starbucks after dropping off the oldest at school. Excited to finally be able to contribute! A Bolide in the Burbs! Ms K28 and I were waving. [emoji7]


----------



## marbella8

PursePassionLV said:


> It's rare for me to see a wildlife sighting in bubble of the burbs. Usually I have to go into the main Dallas areas to find them but low and behold I had one this morning! My DH and youngest were at Starbucks after dropping off the oldest at school. Excited to finally be able to contribute! A Bolide in the Burbs! Ms K28 and I were waving. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702985



My goodness every time I see a MOU Bolide, makes me rethink selling mine. It is so buttery and under-the- radar. Great photo!


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw the most gorgeous black croc Birkin with SHW in the Time Warner building in NYC going up with escalator as I was going down. Couldn't snap a picture because it happened too fast and would've been too obvious. The B's owner was just as glamorous as the bag!


----------



## rosewang924

Neiman Marcus, Beverly Hills.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

PursePassionLV said:


> It's rare for me to see a wildlife sighting in bubble of the burbs. Usually I have to go into the main Dallas areas to find them but low and behold I had one this morning! My DH and youngest were at Starbucks after dropping off the oldest at school. Excited to finally be able to contribute! A Bolide in the Burbs! Ms K28 and I were waving. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702985


Love how slouchy the Bolide is !


----------



## TankerToad

Saw a burgundy 30 GHW in NYC last week
Brand new walking up Madison- being carried by a woman whose husband was following her carrying multiple large orange Hermes bags-- If I had a new bag as lovely as that one  I'd wear it right away too !


----------



## TankerToad

Off Lex in midtown Manhattan a few days ago
Love how she uses her Pico-
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3704056
View attachment 3704057


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## bellebellebelle19

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 3704058
> View attachment 3704059



Love that Pico too! Is that a GM size, does anyone think?


----------



## MommyDaze

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love that Pico too! Is that a GM size, does anyone think?


Looks like GM to me.


----------



## TankerToad

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love that Pico too! Is that a GM size, does anyone think?



Yes that's what I thought too


----------



## hermesdaisuki

This is my first time seeing this bag on the street [emoji178] gotta share!


----------



## cafecreme15

Spotted a gorgeous little pink Kelly with GHW crossing Park Avenue from the back of my uber tonight. Why do I always see the best bags when it is impossible for me to get a picture??


----------



## loveaddict

QuelleFromage said:


> I think it's even bigger than this that we just saw! This is "just" a 50cm HAC and I can practically climb into it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3667866



Omg the scale on this hac is tdf,.... sexy scaleee


----------



## antheakuma

Picotin


----------



## golconda

rosewang924 said:


> Barney's Bev. Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699515


Is that a GM or a TGM Evelyne.....looks big, but could be a small woman.


----------



## Light2018

Sickgrl13 said:


> True. SH is my "home" boutique and I see a few Bs, Evies, and GPs there and out and about in the area outside of the mall.   And usually during the day, during the "ladies who lunch" hours.  Weekends at SH is non-stop LV Neverfulls (yawn).



I'll have to make a special scavenger hunt visit during the week and have my phone at the ready.


----------



## antheakuma

Black hazlan on a rainy day


----------



## QuelleFromage

antheakuma said:


> Black hazlan on a rainy day
> View attachment 3706743


This makes me want a Halzan. Like I need another bag


----------



## antheakuma

QuelleFromage said:


> This makes me want a Halzan. Like I need another bag


Indeed, this black hazlan makes me want one too, although I still have 10+ bags on my wishlist lol


----------



## Aelfaerie

Black Toolbox in Costco the other day.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In JFK airport - spotted 4 H bags just on line for security! Anyone wanna help me guess the stats?

B35…etain?



B25…?
View attachment 3708288

(Had to edit because I didn't realize the owner's face was showing!)

Evelyne GM…?



And a Pico 18 in a gorgeous white color, tucked into another bag: 



It was so fun to spot and shoot them!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In JFK airport - spotted 4 H bags just on line for security! Anyone wanna help me guess the stats?
> 
> B35…etain?
> View attachment 3708284
> 
> 
> B25…?
> View attachment 3708288
> 
> (Had to edit because I didn't realize the owner's face was showing!)
> 
> Evelyne GM…?
> View attachment 3708286
> 
> 
> And a Pico 18 in a gorgeous white color, tucked into another bag:
> View attachment 3708287
> 
> 
> It was so fun to spot and shoot them!


Doggie behaving so well !! Cute.


----------



## rosewang924

golconda said:


> Is that a GM or a TGM Evelyne.....looks big, but could be a small woman.



I believe it was GM.


----------



## Monique1004

TrinaO67 said:


> I couldn't get an inconspicuous photo, but spotted a Birkin yesterday, while at a restaurant. It is only my second sighting of any Hermes bag, since I became interested in the brand. I'm wondering where the majority of Hermes bags live. I do not think they are living in my neck of the woods....We are heading into Manhattan on Saturday maybe I'll see one while in NY, but I am wondering where all of the New Jersey Hermes carriers are hanging out.  I'm discovering that a lot more women are carrying Coach then I ever noticed.
> 
> If you're in NJ, and you see Hermes bags in the wild, let me know where!



Hahaha~ I guess all our H bags sitting pretty on our passenger seat since we drive everywhere. I often see ladies carrying Hermès when I go to river side square mall. I do see ladies wearing them quite often for school occasion in my town.


----------



## cafecreme15

Lovely gold jypsiere in the subway today


----------



## Aelfaerie

So many lovely bags in Soho today! In addition to 2 Evelynes I saw this beautiful Herbag Zip! I feel like I'm a H super sleuth today!


----------



## cafecreme15

Everyone was out in force with their Hermes on the Upper East Side in NYC today!


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> Everyone was out in force with their Hermes on the Upper East Side in NYC today!



Hehe!! I wonder if you saw me!!


----------



## cafecreme15

Yoshi1296 said:


> Hehe!! I wonder if you saw me!!


Haha possibly! I was up and down 5th and Madison all afternoon.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> Haha possibly! I was up and down 5th and Madison all afternoon.



Aww I was on Lexington today. Maybe next time![emoji6]


----------



## arissy29

Sickgrl13 said:


> True. SH is my "home" boutique and I see a few Bs, Evies, and GPs there and out and about in the area outside of the mall.   And usually during the day, during the "ladies who lunch" hours.  Weekends at SH is non-stop LV Neverfulls (yawn).



SH is my "home" boutique too!


----------



## rania1981

I love this thread! Keep em coming...I hardly ever see any h in my city but my sister had a sighting of my favourite blue at an airport recently


----------



## cafecreme15

rania1981 said:


> View attachment 3713831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this thread! Keep em coming...I hardly ever see any h in my city but my sister had a sighting of my favourite blue at an airport recently


This blue is gorgeous! Is it BE?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cafecreme15 said:


> This blue is gorgeous! Is it BE?


I believe that is BE. It is really an amazing blue.  Timeless.


----------



## cafecreme15

chkpfbeliever said:


> I believe that is BE. It is really an amazing blue.  Timeless.


It is! I would love an SLG in this.


----------



## corezone

I was in London on Sunday and I spotted this lady with her Evelyne.


----------



## rania1981

cafecreme15 said:


> This blue is gorgeous! Is it BE?


Yes BE


----------



## PurseOnFleek

QuelleFromage said:


> This makes me want a Halzan. Like I need another bag


Me too. And i justify it by saying "it can double as a clutch too"....[emoji86] [emoji87]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

corezone said:


> I was in London on Sunday and I spotted this lady with her Evelyne.
> 
> View attachment 3714354



Lovely Evie in Trench!! Love this neutral


----------



## cafecreme15

Gorgeous light pink B (rose sakura?). Her owner was so well put together and had the most gorgeous hair! Sorry if that's weird haha


----------



## Ang-Lin

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous light pink B (rose sakura?). Her owner was so well put together and had the most gorgeous hair! Sorry if that's weird haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718180


Goes so well with the dress too. Love!


----------



## partialtopink

Monique1004 said:


> Hahaha~ I guess all our H bags sitting pretty on our passenger seat since we drive everywhere. I often see ladies carrying Hermès when I go to river side square mall. I do see ladies wearing them quite often for school occasion in my town.



Agreed about Riverside Square Mall and Short Hills. I've spotted quite a few Bs in the shoe department at Neiman's. I've seen a lot more Evelynes lately


----------



## my peko

Has my post been deleted?


----------



## PursePassionLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous light pink B (rose sakura?). Her owner was so well put together and had the most gorgeous hair! Sorry if that's weird haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3718180



Oh I love shots like this. So classy. I adore the wildlife shots and seeing how people really use/love their bags.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings

Garden Party with a Rodeo (not visible in pic)



Jige Elan


----------



## periogirl28

Spotted! 35 Barenia sitting pretty at Harrods. You've got style sweetie! xoxo, periogirl!


----------



## azukitea

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 3721545
> 
> 
> Spotted! 35 Barenia sitting pretty at Harrods. You've got style sweetie! xoxo, periogirl!



wow! and on a rainy day in London today, so definitely got courage too


----------



## DR2014

PurseOnFleek said:


> Me too. And i justify it by saying "it can double as a clutch too"....[emoji86] [emoji87]


I want a Halzan too!  But I worry that it doesn't hold very much.  I guess an Evelyn holds a lot more, but I don't know how I feel about the big H in perforation.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

My first two pics could have been better... was too slow, so the first one is heavily zoomed in and the second from a bad angle with a hand in front. Just my luck.

Seen in Geneva. The first is a dark blue (bleu nuit?) B from within Cafe du Centre and the second is a black one on the place du molard.

And within 5min. I also saw a dark blue Pico. But taking a pic would have been too obvious.


----------



## cafecreme15

CrackBerryCream said:


> My first two pics could have been better... was too slow, so the first one is heavily zoomed in and the second from a bad angle with a hand in front. Just my luck.
> 
> Seen in Geneva. The first is a dark blue (bleu nuit?) B from within Cafe du Centre and the second is a black one on the place du molard.
> 
> And within 5min. I also saw a dark blue Pico. But taking a pic would have been too obvious.
> View attachment 3722884
> View attachment 3722886



I just started taking wildlife pictures too! They are surprisingly hard to capture. You need to be steady enough and in a good enough position to actually get a picture of the bag, but not so good that it would be obvious! It's a very tricky balance.


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> wow! and on a rainy day in London today, so definitely got courage too


Barenia is fine in the rain, it's actually a very smart choice


----------



## liz_

Spotted a Evelyn at Westfield mall, Ca over the weekend


----------



## howardu09

Clic @VC polo classic


----------



## kathydep

Hermes Sale - San Francisco, CA


----------



## cafecreme15




----------



## Inkbluelover

Townhall station


----------



## sydgirl

Inkbluelover said:


> Townhall station


Love a Sydney sighting! Outside of VS? [emoji4]


----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## Inkbluelover

Another @ townhall this afternoon


----------



## Inkbluelover

sydgirl said:


> Love a Sydney sighting! Outside of VS? [emoji4]



Yup, lol


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Gorgeous Candy Lindy (Gris perle/crevette)


----------



## cafecreme15

Spotted two lovely B's on the way home from work today


----------



## cafecreme15

When I am taking wildlife pictures, I always wonder if I am actually photographing TPF members! I keep waiting for someone on this thread to post "hey, that's me!"


----------



## DR2014

cafecreme15 said:


> When I am taking wildlife pictures, I always wonder if I am actually photographing TPF members! I keep waiting for someone on this thread to post "hey, that's me!"


ha ha!  i always wonder the same thing too!


----------



## KittyKat65

I was at Houston airport on Saturday with my Evelyne and saw a woman with the exact same Evelyne as me!  I was walking to my gate and I quickly walked over to her and said "nice bag" and she looked stunned for a moment and then laughed and said "You too!"


----------



## liz_

cafecreme15 said:


> When I am taking wildlife pictures, I always wonder if I am actually photographing TPF members! I keep waiting for someone on this thread to post "hey, that's me!"



me also [emoji23]


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings..






Last but not least this vintage lizard Kelly


----------



## periogirl28

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings..
> View attachment 3734467
> 
> View attachment 3734469
> 
> View attachment 3734474
> 
> Last but not least this vintage lizard Kelly
> View attachment 3734475


That Lizzie!!!


----------



## ayc

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings..
> View attachment 3734467
> 
> View attachment 3734469
> 
> View attachment 3734474
> 
> Last but not least this vintage lizard Kelly
> View attachment 3734475


OMG! that lizard K is to died for !!!


----------



## thyme

gris mouette k25 with fun strap and jardin anglais twilly on the hat


----------



## Monique1004

chincac said:


> gris mouette k25 with fun strap and jardin anglais twilly on the hat
> 
> View attachment 3734635



Really love the strap!


----------



## deltalady

Had to zoom in for this one but it was a chocolate croc Kelly spotted on Avenue Montaigne in Paris


----------



## frou frou

chincac said:


> gris mouette k25 with fun strap and jardin anglais twilly on the hat
> 
> View attachment 3734635



I don't , or didn't, like these fun straps but have to say this looks excellent.
 She's picked the perfect outfit ,   and it all looks  fresh and fabulous.


----------



## tatacrazy

Saw the lovely birdie at cos today


----------



## cafecreme15

Think I spotted a craie bolide!


----------



## cafecreme15

Also I think I saw a backpack yesterday that looked like a Herbag! Couldn't take a picture as I was walking with a coworker at the time. Has H ever made such a thing??


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I think I saw a backpack yesterday that looked like a Herbag! Couldn't take a picture as I was walking with a coworker at the time. Has H ever made such a thing??


I believe so! Shea Whitney (luxury youtuber) recently purchased a Herbag backpack!


----------



## cafecreme15

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I believe so! Shea Whitney (luxury youtuber) recently purchased a Herbag backpack!



Thank you! It was super cute!


----------



## liz_

cafecreme15 said:


> Also I think I saw a backpack yesterday that looked like a Herbag! Couldn't take a picture as I was walking with a coworker at the time. Has H ever made such a thing??



Yes here's a pic of one


----------



## DR2014

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 3742495
> 
> 
> Think I spotted a craie bolide!


Looks like it to me!  But how is it cross body with the matching strap?


----------



## cafecreme15

DR2014 said:


> Looks like it to me!  But how is it cross body with the matching strap?



It looks a little too short to be crossbody to me, which is why I thought she was wearing it behind her since it would come up too high on her side.


----------



## DR2014

cafecreme15 said:


> It looks a little too short to be crossbody to me, which is why I thought she was wearing it behind her since it would come up too high on her side.


i hadn't thought of that.


----------



## Shrinkkbo

So many Hermes sighted in Vancouver Pacific Centre lucky enough to have my phone handy for this one Nordstrom, lovely B35


----------



## ianskee123

rosewang924 said:


> Barney's Beverly Hills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3699537


----------



## cafecreme15

Mods - just out of curiosity, which of my posts in this thread was deleted for depicting a fake bag?


----------



## doves75

Last Thursday at Republique in LA. Looks like Lindy 26 in Gris Mouette.


----------



## doves75

Oh and I spot 2 Birkin 35 (black and gold) , but not fast enough to snap a pic.


----------



## chicinthecity777

cafecreme15 said:


> Mods - just out of curiosity, which of my posts in this thread was deleted for depicting a fake bag?


The one you commented thinking it was toffee.


----------



## Perfect Day

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings..
> View attachment 3734467
> 
> View attachment 3734469
> 
> View attachment 3734474
> 
> Last but not least this vintage lizard Kelly
> View attachment 3734475


That lizard ..... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Serva1

Lille yesterday


----------



## luckylove

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3750723
> 
> Lille yesterday



What a great shot! I love the little detail on the block heel which works so nicely with her bag!


----------



## kathydep

Ugh, forgot to take a pic of c18 blue sapphire ghw in a suburbia strip mall yesterday. We were eyeing each others bags subtly as I had my black b30 with me. Lol!


----------



## Emerson

First time post in this thread!! 
Paris today near Ave Montaigne. 
A stunning rouge grenate Kelly on an equally stunning lady. Love the chanel boots too.


----------



## periogirl28

Serva1 said:


> View attachment 3750723
> 
> Lille yesterday


This is super stylish, I love her dress!


----------



## shopaholicious

Picotin owner trying on shoes


----------



## klynneann

Lovely woman last weekend at a baseball game.  I put my bags on the floor too, but I would be too nervous to do it at a baseball game - all it takes is one spilled beer...


----------



## MommyDaze

klynneann said:


> Lovely woman last weekend at a baseball game.  I put my bags on the floor too, but I would be too nervous to do it at a baseball game - all it takes is one spilled beer...
> View attachment 3751501
> View attachment 3751502


And there always seems to be at least one spilled beer  I treat my bags pretty roughly, but this would make me way too nervous...


----------



## DizzyFairy

In Sydney tonight...


----------



## sydgirl

What looked like crevette lindy this afternoon at Parramatta, but was talking on my phone so sadly no pic... Last weekend 2 pictons, etoupe and orange at Castle Hill... rarely spot H out in the Sydney suburbs!


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings

Agate Sellier K28


Etain Evelyne


Etoupe Victoria


Boucle RTW and Vibratto K32 


Bleu Roi Ostrich Sellier K25


K32 can't tell which red 


Rouge Grenat Sellier K28


----------



## chkpfbeliever

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Agate Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754358
> 
> Etain Evelyne
> View attachment 3754357
> 
> Etoupe Victoria
> View attachment 3754356
> 
> Boucle RTW and Vibratto K32
> View attachment 3754355
> 
> Bleu Roi Ostrich Sellier K25
> View attachment 3754354
> 
> K32 can't tell which red
> View attachment 3754353
> 
> Rouge Grenat Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754352


OMG, that doggie stole the show !! Too cute.  Thanks for posting such a wide array of H bags.  Are they in Asia ?


----------



## klynneann

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Agate Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754358
> 
> Etain Evelyne
> View attachment 3754357
> 
> Etoupe Victoria
> View attachment 3754356
> 
> Boucle RTW and Vibratto K32
> View attachment 3754355
> 
> Bleu Roi Ostrich Sellier K25
> View attachment 3754354
> 
> K32 can't tell which red
> View attachment 3754353
> 
> Rouge Grenat Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754352


Wow, some serious eye candy here!  Love how you managed to capture some bags that aren't usually seen, like the Victoria and vibratto.


----------



## Meta

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG, that doggie stole the show !! Too cute.  Thanks for posting such a wide array of H bags.  Are they in Asia ?


No, mostly Paris.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> OMG, that doggie stole the show !! Too cute.  Thanks for posting such a wide array of H bags.  Are they in Asia ?


Yep that dog is super cute!


----------



## HPassion

Wow i want that poodle more than the kelly (which is also super nice)!


----------



## KH8

I just need to post this immediately!

Wanna go up and complement the lady but I was too shy...


----------



## allanrvj

KH8 said:


> I just need to post this immediately!
> 
> Wanna go up and complement the lady but I was too shy...


Is she a petite woman or is that a big Constance?


----------



## KH8

allanrvj said:


> Is she a petite woman or is that a big Constance?



It s a 24!! The size looks perfect on her ... she s tall!!


----------



## allanrvj

KH8 said:


> It s a 24!! The size looks perfect on her ... she s tall!!


I am so ignorant of Constances. I didn't know it comes in 24.  Thank you


----------



## PurseOnFleek

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Agate Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754358
> 
> Etain Evelyne
> View attachment 3754357
> 
> Etoupe Victoria
> View attachment 3754356
> 
> Boucle RTW and Vibratto K32
> View attachment 3754355
> 
> Bleu Roi Ostrich Sellier K25
> View attachment 3754354
> 
> K32 can't tell which red [emoji14]
> View attachment 3754353
> 
> Rouge Grenat Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754352


So good at the wildlife capturing!


----------



## escariina

Saw etain GP around midday last Wednesday at the National Gallery Victoria Vincent Van Gogh exhibition Melbourne. Too slow with my phone ><
And before that, rose azalea Evelyne Swanson St Melbourne.


----------



## escariina

Today in hotel in Sydney ?orange poppy? 35B


----------



## QuelleFromage

If the person who was relentlessly photographing my Evie TPM and my B in Houston's United Club recently is a tPFer, please use a flattering picture. I live in fear of this thread


----------



## OneMoreDay

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Bleu Roi Ostrich Sellier K25
> View attachment 3754354


 Great sightings! But PUPPO!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

kathydep said:


> Hermes Sale - San Francisco, CA


These are really nice bags


----------



## sydgirl

A gold 30b in Sydney H...she was buying a 25b black phw


----------



## Orangefanatic

sydgirl said:


> A gold 30b in Sydney H...she was buying a 25b black phw



Two classic!


----------



## Notorious Pink

I have an "acquaintance" I see occasionally. We used to take the same tennis classes years ago, but I only tend to see her when she is out with her husband at dinner (they seem to go out about as much as we do) and sometimes I run into them at H (often with them leaving with large boxes [emoji6]).

She must have the most outrageous bag collection; every time I see her it's a different bag! Oh, yes.....they are all exotic. I have to say I'm not really envious because it seems that she mostly carries B35s and I would never really want so much (and not that size) but it has become a running conversation with me and DH when we see them. 

Anyway a few days ago they were seated at the table next to us and I'm pretty sure it was blue Izmir phw. Stunning! This totally made the case for phw for me. Of course I can't take a picture, but I have also seen her carrying black, orange, a Bordeaux color (possibly rouge h?), and at least two others over the years. I wish she was a member here!


----------



## ArchMaMa

Gateway, TST, HK


----------



## chkpfbeliever

escariina said:


> Today in hotel in Sydney ?orange poppy? 35B
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3756715


It looks like Rose Jaipur to me.


----------



## HavLab

QuelleFromage said:


> If the person who was relentlessly photographing my Evie TPM and my B in Houston's United Club recently is a tPFer, please use a flattering picture. I live in fear of this thread



Off topic but what is your approach for getting past the two bags rule in the airport (assuming you also have a carry on)?  Do you have another bag that you put both the B and the Evie in when going through security?   I go through some airports (JFK as an example) where the person doing the first check at pre-check strictly enforces the two bags only rule.


----------



## GrRoxy

Birkin 25 alligator shiny chartreuse on a lady in Lafayette Haussmann. She was too quick! Haha! But always love seeing and appreciating others beautiful bags


----------



## ipodgirl

At the California Academy of Science this weekend. Such a pretty color!


----------



## QuelleFromage

HavLab said:


> Off topic but what is your approach for getting past the two bags rule in the airport (assuming you also have a carry on)?  Do you have another bag that you put both the B and the Evie in when going through security?   I go through some airports (JFK as an example) where the person doing the first check at pre-check strictly enforces the two bags only rule.


There are two threads on this and I will find them. I WILL


----------



## HavLab

QuelleFromage said:


> There are two threads on this and I will find them. I WILL


I think I have read them actually!  But people are always uncovering new ways...or they are buying new bags!!!!!!!

FYI that wasnt me in the UA lounge...


----------



## Princess D

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Agate Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754358
> 
> Etain Evelyne
> View attachment 3754357
> 
> Etoupe Victoria
> View attachment 3754356
> 
> Boucle RTW and Vibratto K32
> View attachment 3754355
> 
> Bleu Roi Ostrich Sellier K25
> View attachment 3754354
> 
> K32 can't tell which red
> View attachment 3754353
> 
> Rouge Grenat Sellier K28
> View attachment 3754352



Omg!  That poodle is so cute!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## bluerosespf

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 3732487
> 
> Gorgeous Candy Lindy (Gris perle/crevette)


LOL. I just saw that and thought "hey, I have that bag." Then I was like "oh crap, that's me."


----------



## nicole0612

bluerosespf said:


> LOL. I just saw that and thought "hey, I have that bag." Then I was like "oh crap, that's me."



Luckily, you look absolutely fantastic! [emoji173]️


----------



## cafecreme15

A blue electric B and a graphite Lindy one right after the other


----------



## DreamingPink

ArchMaMa said:


> View attachment 3757900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gateway, TST, HK


I believe this must be a 28?


----------



## PurseOnFleek

bluerosespf said:


> LOL. I just saw that and thought "hey, I have that bag." Then I was like "oh crap, that's me."


Hahaha


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cafecreme15 said:


> A blue electric B and a graphite Lindy one right after the other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761594
> View attachment 3761595


Lol thats a sight you dont see often unless the people are travelling together which these ladies obviously dont know each other!


----------



## cafecreme15

PurseOnFleek said:


> Lol thats a sight you dont see often unless the people are travelling together which these ladies obviously dont know each other!



Yes! I suppose anything is possible on Madison Ave - especially so close to the H store!


----------



## baghag21

bluerosespf said:


> LOL. I just saw that and thought "hey, I have that bag." Then I was like "oh crap, that's me."



Hahaha... this is so cute.  Beautiful bag.  Love the verso / bicolour exterior / interior bags.


----------



## Emerson

Paris, rue de Faubourg, just across the road from FSH. 
Stunning stunning Gris mouette kelly and oran sandals on both ladies! Not quick enough to get a photo from the front!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Emerson said:


> Paris, rue de Faubourg, just across the road from FSH.
> Stunning stunning Gris mouette kelly and oran sandals on both ladies! Not quick enough to get a photo from the front!
> View attachment 3762923


The dress seems from H aslo


----------



## baggrl

I love this thread! It's dangerous though; my wish list increases with every photo I see...


----------



## PursePassionLV

cafecreme15 said:


> Yes! I suppose anything is possible on Madison Ave - especially so close to the H store!



I feel like that might need to be on a T shirt [emoji23][emoji23] "Anything is possible on Madison Ave esp so close to an H store!"


----------



## Meta

While at the store earlier...

B25 Etain



And spotted Au Skulthai with her entourage, her croc K and a Kelly Lakis. Yes, that's a train sticking out her back from her coat.  Probably explains why she's standing instead of sitting!


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> While at the earlier...
> 
> B25 Etain
> View attachment 3771486
> 
> 
> And spotted Au Skulthai with her entourage, her croc K and a Kelly Lakis. Yes, that's a train sticking out her back from her coat.  Probably explains why she's standing instead of sitting!
> View attachment 3771495



Fantastic sighting! You must have been dying


----------



## OneMoreDay

weN84 said:


> While at the store earlier...
> 
> B25 Etain
> View attachment 3771486
> 
> 
> And spotted Au Skulthai with her entourage, her croc K and a Kelly Lakis. Yes, that's a train sticking out her back from her coat.  Probably explains why she's standing instead of sitting!
> View attachment 3771495


This is too cool!


----------



## romaverona

B35 etoupe PHW in Double Bay - two different ladies
B35 black GHW in The Bay as well


----------



## deltalady

Saw a black epsom sellier Kelly at Chanel in Printemps and a black Togo retourne Kelly with a different strap at Kenzo in Printemps in Paris today.


----------



## deltalady

Evelyne outside Galeries Lafayette


----------



## hermesdaisuki

A rare sight of 25k yesterday


----------



## MonsieurMode

weN84 said:


> While at the store earlier...
> 
> B25 Etain
> View attachment 3771486
> 
> 
> And spotted Au Skulthai with her entourage, her croc K and a Kelly Lakis. Yes, that's a train sticking out her back from her coat.  Probably explains why she's standing instead of sitting!
> View attachment 3771495



The coat is Comme des Garçons Homme Plus FW17 collection.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Wasn't fast enough to take a pix, but saw a 26 etain Lindy with ghw at the Charles bridge in Prague yesterday on an Asian lady. Suits her so well!


----------



## ultraviolence

This thread seems fun. I saw a lady carrying a B35 in Potiron (the leather looked so soft gaaah!) recently outside of Virgin store but I was already in front of the queue I couldn't take a snap.



hermesdaisuki said:


> A rare sight of 25k yesterday
> View attachment 3773727



Sorry got distracted with the twin looking guys on the right


----------



## lulilu

weN84 said:


> While at the store earlier...
> 
> B25 Etain
> View attachment 3771486
> 
> 
> And spotted Au Skulthai with her entourage, her croc K and a Kelly Lakis. Yes, that's a train sticking out her back from her coat.  Probably explains why she's standing instead of sitting!
> View attachment 3771495



AS is certainly known for her "out there" styling, but if you didn't snap a photo, I don't think I'd believe this coat.


----------



## cdinh87

Also spotted a client picking up a versp birkin in (i think) blu nuit with poppy orange interior yesterday when I stopped by boutique.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

hermesdaisuki said:


> A rare sight of 25k yesterday
> View attachment 3773727


That is super rare !!


----------



## valnsw

At the supermarket the other day. 
Looks like iris with ghw. Couldn't take a clearer shot without being too obvious.


----------



## ultraviolence

valnsw said:


> At the supermarket the other day.
> Looks like iris with ghw. Couldn't take a clearer shot without being too obvious.



Looks like it has more indigo or blue undertones.

Anyways, love spotting H on very casual public errands. Don't understand why some people are shocked to see H in "Whole Foods" or "Tesco" or any ordinary establishments. You're not going to be in a hotel, Saks, or fancy restaurant strictly


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Lady with beautiful Hermes 30 looks like Orange Poppy at the Rue de Sevres store in Paris


----------



## GrRoxy

Kelly 15 in green ostrich, kelly 32 in light grey, birkin 35 in dark grey... All on champs elysees


----------



## chica727

Lindy 28 (uncertain of the size but was quite small) in light blue in metrotown Vancouver.


----------



## Monique1004

chica727 said:


> Lindy 28 (uncertain of the size but was quite small) in light blue in metrotown Vancouver.



Probably 26 since Lindy comes in 26/30/34.


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

valnsw said:


> At the supermarket the other day.
> Looks like iris with ghw. Couldn't take a clearer shot without being too obvious.



Very pretty, what I am more concerned is.... where is the owner of the bag?!!??! I wouldn't leave my bag just chilling  there in the supermarket, not to mention leaving a bag worth the same as a small hatchback!


----------



## romaverona

For the Sydney TPFers...
Victoria Rees and her teal B35 doing the groceries.


----------



## OneMoreDay

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Very pretty, what I am more concerned is.... where is the owner of the bag?!!??! I wouldn't leave my bag just chilling  there in the supermarket, not to mention leaving a bag worth the same as a small hatchback!


She's unloading her groceries in the photo (you can barely see her).


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

This evening on the subway - noir Togo


----------



## Luxzenith

Herbag 31 in the new lime colour in singapore marina bay sands !


----------



## valnsw

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Very pretty, what I am more concerned is.... where is the owner of the bag?!!??! I wouldn't leave my bag just chilling  there in the supermarket, not to mention leaving a bag worth the same as a small hatchback!





OneMoreDay said:


> She's unloading her groceries in the photo (you can barely see her).



OneMoreDay is right, when I took the shot, the owner was unloading the groceries to the conveyor belt to be checked out. the owner happened to be blocked out.


----------



## mistikat

We also do ask that members be mindful of people's privacy when taking photos, as they likely have not consented to be photographed and have their belongings on display here. So please be considerate when posting these "in the wild" photos. Thanks!


----------



## kathydep

South Coast Plaza last week!


----------



## OneMoreDay

kathydep said:


> South Coast Plaza last week!


That birdy Ghillies B!


----------



## sydgirl

kathydep said:


> South Coast Plaza last week!


Omg i die for that mimosa b!! [emoji169]


----------



## bellebellebelle19

OneMoreDay said:


> That birdy Ghillies B!


And the dior slingbacks!!


----------



## Orangefanatic

Kelly 32 Noir GHW. Classic look!!


----------



## doves75

kathydep said:


> South Coast Plaza last week!



Always love SCP... I saw so many H bags but could not snap pic fast enough.
But the Mimosa and the birdie are so pretty!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Lots of Evelyne sightings lately! 
Weds night around 44th and 8th 


Dark blue one post-show (at The Great Comet)



Also saw a noir 25cm Birkin but couldn't take a pic


----------



## bellebellebelle19

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Lots of Evelyne sightings lately!
> Weds night around 44th and 8th
> View attachment 3792781
> 
> Dark blue one post-show (at The Great Comet)
> View attachment 3792783
> 
> 
> Also saw a noir 25cm Birkin but couldn't take a pic


Love the way the Evie looks with the pocket out! I know it's an ongoing debate but it looks like the perfect casual bag with the pocket out!! Great pics!


----------



## ameliabedelia

57th and Central Park South. I love this thread.


----------



## etoupebirkin

ameliabedelia said:


> 57th and Central Park South. I love this thread.


This is so simple and chic!!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love the way the Evie looks with the pocket out! I know it's an ongoing debate but it looks like the perfect casual bag with the pocket out!! Great pics!


Thanks! I also prefer to wear the bag with the "H" perforations on the inside as well


----------



## JulesB68

This was a most unexpected picotin sighting in our local village shop, but given that we do get royalty in there from time to time maybe not that surprising!


----------



## cafecreme15

JulesB68 said:


> This was a most unexpected picotin sighting in our local village shop, but given that we do get royalty in there from time to time maybe not that surprising!
> View attachment 3794427



Royalty in your local shop? How exciting! I spot nary an Hermes bag out and about in my hometown, let alone an Hermes bag attached to the arm of royalty! Of course, we also don't have any royals LOL


----------



## Yoshi1296

JulesB68 said:


> This was a most unexpected picotin sighting in our local village shop, but given that we do get royalty in there from time to time maybe not that surprising!
> View attachment 3794427



Wait like actual Royal member come to this shop?? That's SO cool!! May I ask what country this is?


----------



## StaceyLyn

ameliabedelia said:


> 57th and Central Park South. I love this thread.


This is the best thread for H ideas. I have this same Birkin and suede mules! Never thought to put them together but here I go...


----------



## ameliabedelia

StaceyLyn said:


> This is the best thread for H ideas. I have this same Birkin and suede mules! Never thought to put them together but here I go...


Let us know how it goes!


----------



## kathydep

At H SF yesterday!


----------



## xiaoxiao

ameliabedelia said:


> 57th and Central Park South. I love this thread.



So glad to see some 35 Birkins around!!!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

While on holiday last month in Positano Italy 

A B35 epsom phw. Saw it a day earlier while having breakfast at our hotel but only could snap the pic a day later. The bag is on the chair




Few Days later, while having lunch, this beautiful young lady stood right in front of our restaurant window for a pic and I just had to snap one for us too. It's a B35 but couldn't identify the colour (Bleu nuit?)


In Capri, Italy, I spotted:

- An elegant Asian lady who were staying at our hotel with her husband and her adorable little girl wearing a GM black Evi (not sure if it was epsom or Togo)

- Well worn white B35 with ghw on a very slim blonde lady with beautiful Valentino studs sandals.
- A 32 pink kelly retourne (not sakura or Rose tyiren) maybe RA?
- a 35B in colvert and phw on a petite Italian lady.
- A 25B in Gold Togo ghw worn by a very pretty, slim and tall young lady. She looked like a model or someone famous as she was surrounded by some kind of an entourage. 


I also saw a black shiny croc kelly cut(or was it kelly wallet) with D i m o n d s displayed  at the tiny Hermes store there 

All those sighting were few minutes apart. I was super excited and HAPPY to witness so many beauties in one little place.

Capri center is def the mating ground for H bags during summer


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings, RTW and a Birkin.


----------



## allanrvj

Shinsaibashi area, Osaka, Japan


----------



## Julide

allanrvj said:


> Shinsaibashi area, Osaka, Japan
> 
> View attachment 3799473


A dalvy in action!!!!!So cool!


----------



## allanrvj

Julide said:


> A dalvy in action!!!!!So cool!


I know! In my head I was telling her I am one of the few people who knows how cool her bag is


----------



## klynneann

allanrvj said:


> Shinsaibashi area, Osaka, Japan
> 
> View attachment 3799473


Just love both of these!!


----------



## klynneann

A few weeks ago in Nordstrom...


----------



## **Chanel**

allanrvj said:


> Shinsaibashi area, Osaka, Japan
> 
> View attachment 3799473



Ok...this picture is totally Dalvy enabling ! It looks so chique and elegant in that picture .


----------



## toofairy

Nothing to contribute  - but I love this thread


----------



## toofairy

Actually, I saw my consultant with a bright orange kelly at the hospital! I was kinda shocked (but on retrospect, shouldn't have been). Not sure what type as I'm still learning but I'll learn for the next sighting


----------



## Temika14

I felt slightly creepy taking the photo but the B was too pretty not to!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Gold birkin gold hardware 35cm in the Oculus NYC. Was too fast flying by me for picture but nice sighting! Don't see them often in my commut!


----------



## cassisberry

Surprised to see croc Birkin in Flam, Norway


----------



## ipodgirl

A stylish mom at the Facebook County Fair last weekend. This is such a fun color!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Spotted two Bs on Madison Ave today! One gold 35 and this blue one. Can anyone identify the color and size? It looked super good on her and she couldn't have been more than 5'6" (my height!) I've always wondered whether I'd like the 25 or 30 better on me!
Also, can you believe that my BF managed to snap these?? Amazing spy shots  He even managed to capture that orange interior peeking out!


----------



## sydgirl

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spotted two Bs on Madison Ave today! One gold 35 and this blue one. Can anyone identify the color and size? It looked super good on her and she couldn't have been more than 5'6" (my height!) I've always wondered whether I'd like the 25 or 30 better on me!
> Also, can you believe that my BF managed to snap these?? Amazing spy shots [emoji38] He even managed to capture that orange interior peeking out!


Looks like an SO... exterior possibly mykonos, white stitching, not sure on interior colour... looks like its in the orange family [emoji4] 
Great wildlife pic!!


----------



## cafecreme15

The best H bags are spotted on Madison Ave!


----------



## Sparkledolll

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Spotted two Bs on Madison Ave today! One gold 35 and this blue one. Can anyone identify the color and size? It looked super good on her and she couldn't have been more than 5'6" (my height!) I've always wondered whether I'd like the 25 or 30 better on me!
> Also, can you believe that my BF managed to snap these?? Amazing spy shots  He even managed to capture that orange interior peeking out!



It's definitely not B25 so I'm guessing it's B30 [emoji6]


----------



## GrRoxy

In Cannes- Halzan in Lime, K28 Barenia, B30 Croc Amethyst, two Kelly pochettes, Kelly mini in red... I also seen several fakes and tons of H Oran sandals.


----------



## Daiyuflower

Saw a beautiful Herbag today at Shake Shack!


----------



## Hermesforlife

Red kelly in short hills mall nj today.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings...


----------



## lulilu

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings...
> View attachment 3812701
> 
> View attachment 3812698
> 
> View attachment 3812699
> 
> View attachment 3812700



You are a super stealth shot with your camera, weN!


----------



## Meta

lulilu said:


> You are a super stealth shot with your camera, weN!


I try!


----------



## 1LV

Can someone tell me what color the Evelyne is posted yesterday by weN84?


----------



## Sparkledolll

1LV said:


> Can someone tell me what color the Evelyne is posted yesterday by weN84?



I'm guessing Etain?


----------



## 1LV

Natalie j said:


> I'm guessing Etain?


Thanks for replying.  I felt it was either etoupe or etain.  Since lighting can really throw things off it's sometimes hard to tell.


----------



## Sparkledolll

1LV said:


> Thanks for replying.  I felt it was either etoupe or etain.  Since lighting can really throw things off it's sometimes hard to tell.



Too dark to be Etoupe I think, the strap is black so it might even be black Epsom but the light makes it look so not dark.


----------



## 1LV

Natalie j said:


> Too dark to be Etoupe I think, the strap is black so it might even be black Epsom but the light makes it look so not dark.


I think you're right.  Thanks!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Natalie j said:


> Too dark to be Etoupe I think, the strap is black so it might even be black Epsom but the light makes it look so not dark.



I also think it's black.


----------



## 1LV

BBC said:


> I also think it's black.


I should have paid more attention to the strap.


----------



## StaceyLyn

1LV said:


> Can someone tell me what color the Evelyne is posted yesterday by weN84?


Monitors vary.  It looks like graphite, vert de gris or vert bronze on mine screen.  It does not appear black, especially against her black jeans.


----------



## uhpharm01

Orangefanatic said:


> Kelly 32 Noir GHW. Classic look!!


So classy. The kelly!


----------



## 1LV

StaceyLyn said:


> Monitors vary.  It looks like graphite, vert de gris or vert bronze on mine screen.  It does not appear black, especially against her black jeans.[/QUOTE
> 
> So the mystery continues...  lol!


----------



## Meta

1LV said:


> Can someone tell me what color the Evelyne is posted yesterday by weN84?


It's Etain.


----------



## 1LV

weN84 said:


> It's Etain.



Thanks


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bit blurry as I had to crop it to cut myself out looking shifty with my mobile in the mirror! But I was very excited to see a toolbox locally today...never see Hermes where I live!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Forgot to post this lil cute tpm Evelyne at the Lady Gaga concert


----------



## Daiyuflower

Saw this beauty on the street this week


----------



## Luxzenith

I was very excited to see a Himalayan birkin shopping in TAKashimaya SG today!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Sorry, I couldn't take pics because I was right in front. Lindy 30 in Etoupe with PHW, double twillies and a cute Fendi charm. I think it was this one.


----------



## hermesdaisuki




----------



## Monique1004

I'm so excited to get my first wildlife pic! Black Croc  B35 with GHW. Nice lady just came out & disappeared quickly. I also loved her cute sandals.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Today was crazy. I walked up and down Fifth Ave and Madison for about 30 blocks (and a little bit on the outside) and spotted 7 Hermes bags! 4 Birkins, one Picotin, and 2 Evelynes. That really seems like a lot to me. No guarantees that the Birkins weren't fake but they definitely weren't Teddy Blakes or anything (which I've also seen in NYC).


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> I'm so excited to get my first wildlife pic! Black Croc  B35 with GHW. Nice lady just came out & disappeared quickly. I also loved her cute sandals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825380
> View attachment 3825381


Nice shot ! Keep them coming.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yay! Finally caught a wild one. At my hotel in Salzburg.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiaoxiao said:


> Yay! Finally caught a wild one. At my hotel in Salzburg.


I love that balloon sword on your table.


----------



## cafecreme15

xiaoxiao said:


> Yay! Finally caught a wild one. At my hotel in Salzburg.


If I had to guess, I'd say you're traveling with children . Also, what an interesting coat that woman is wearing.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings

Grenat B25



B35 Candy Rouge Casaque


----------



## sydgirl

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Grenat B25
> View attachment 3826437
> 
> 
> B35 Candy Rouge Casaque
> View attachment 3826446


Great pics! Love the RC candy b!
 Loving the Chanel slides, but read they're not very comfortable?! [emoji53]


----------



## krawford

Love seeing the 35cm out!


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> I love that balloon sword on your table.



lol great eye! My eldest son made it himself!! 



cafecreme15 said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say you're traveling with children . Also, what an interesting coat that woman is wearing.



lol yes I was. Quite a handful. Re: coat I know right? Europeans are so different from New Yorkers.... wear a lot more colors for sure!


----------



## Sparkledolll

2 SOs sightings in one day lol...


----------



## ANN-11

At Neiman Marcus today


----------



## Sparkledolll

No idea if this is real but it was certainly eye catching!


----------



## cafecreme15

Natalie j said:


> No idea if this is real but it was certainly eye catching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829442



His shoulder must be killing him!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Natalie j said:


> No idea if this is real but it was certainly eye catching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829442


Hisbag hahaha


----------



## Sparkledolll

Another one, Rouge Grenet K28 maybe?


----------



## Sparkledolll

And suddenly a Croc B25 at when I was in Chanel


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Natalie j said:


> No idea if this is real but it was certainly eye catching!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3829442



My shoulders are aching for him! And it looks pretty full too!


----------



## lyseiki8

Made a transit stop in Singapore and spotted this at Raffles City basement
(ATM machine)




and behind me was a booth selling 'looked alike' H products example rodeos, lindy etc.   I THINK this lady was holding a_ genuine H wallet and a B ...._

_
_


----------



## sbelle

A lovely bag on Michigan Ave in Chicago today!  

I didn't notice the second bag in the corner until a dear tpf friend pointed it out!


----------



## SandySummer

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3831456
> 
> 
> A lovely bag on Michigan Ave in Chicago today!
> 
> I didn't notice the second bag in the corner until a dear tpf friend pointed it out!



I've seen her at H Chicago before! Beautiful bag. Great sighting


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> Grenat B25
> View attachment 3826437
> 
> 
> B35 Candy Rouge Casaque
> View attachment 3826446



I saw a beautiful young lady wearing B25 in RG in Brussels yesterday. I believe she is either Persian or Middle Eastern judging by her dark hair/ dark eyes. I was wearing my B30 Capucine. We just looked at each other's bags, and then smiled. I'm sure you know that "I love your bag, good taste" silent conversations that happen when we come cross another H lover  ( or is it just me? lol )


----------



## OneMoreDay

Bleu Electrique Evelyne GM on a young mom dressed in boho chic.


----------



## lyseiki8

While on the hunt for some Chinese mooncakes in Takashimaya Singapore, I came across the owner of this B who was in a hurry ...

p/s:  I must say I noticed many, many Bs, Ks, Elvies, Picos, toolbox and so on in this tiny sunny island inside their shopping malls


----------



## Oryx816

Rosy's Luxury Closet said:


> I saw a beautiful young lady wearing B25 in RG in Brussels yesterday. I believe she is either Persian or Middle Eastern judging by her dark hair/ dark eyes. I was wearing my B30 Capucine. We just looked at each other's bags, and then smiled. I'm sure you know that "I love your bag, good taste" silent conversations that happen when we come cross another H lover  ( or is it just me? lol )



Hi dear!  Not just you.... Yesterday here in Bangkok I was crossing from the Emporium mall to EmQuartier and I saw a woman with an etoupe bolide walking in front of me.  Then just a meter or two ahead, a woman with a Gris Mouette k28 was walking towards us and she looked at my k28 and we had the "silent conversation".  My daughter said it looked like we sent each other a "secret H signal" as we walked past one another!  [emoji23]


----------



## romaverona

Beautiful orange B maybe 25 in Chatswood, Sydney this afternoon.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

Oryx816 said:


> Hi dear!  Not just you.... Yesterday here in Bangkok I was crossing from the Emporium mall to EmQuartier and I saw a woman with an etoupe bolide walking in front of me.  Then just a meter or two ahead, a woman with a Gris Mouette k28 was walking towards us and she looked at my k28 and we had the "silent conversation".  My daughter said it looked like we sent each other a "secret H signal" as we walked past one another!  [emoji23]



I love it when that happens, don't you? I had the same "Silent conversation" about a month ago, also in Brussels, with a young asian girl. She had a K28 retourne in what I believe was Gris Tourtelle. I was wearing my B30 and we looked to each other and smiled. I was  expecting my "wildlife H pic" to appear here as I was passing by while she was taking pix of a beautiful view behind melol.  

I always wonder if they are TPF'ers though


----------



## periogirl28

lyseiki8 said:


> While on the hunt for some Chinese mooncakes in Takashimaya Singapore, I came across the owner of this B who was in a hurry ...
> 
> p/s:  I must say I noticed many, many Bs, Ks, Elvies, Picos, toolbox and so on in this tiny sunny island inside their shopping malls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3833545


You are absolutely right. Must be why there are 4 Hermes stores in the city and one in each airport terminal in such a tiny country.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Saw a box calf Kelly today in NYC, near wall street  Usually I spot clemence Birkins, so this was a fun surprise. I was too busy staring to snap a photo - I have to get better at taking these spy pics!


----------



## kathydep

Natalie j said:


> And suddenly a Croc B25 at when I was in Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830208
> View attachment 3830209


You are on fire, love!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I think my DH spotted a skunk Birkin by smell at the Heritage Auctions preview yesterday! Of course, this is California, so the owner may just have gone "shopping" that day, but he said it was an incredibly strong odor


----------



## acrowcounted

O


QuelleFromage said:


> I think my DH spotted a skunk Birkin by smell at the Heritage Auctions preview yesterday! Of course, this is California, so the owner may just have gone "shopping" that day, but he said it was an incredibly strong odor


Oh yeah, whatever happened with that? Didn't they recall them all?


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

Loads of birkins in venice this weekend! Started with a red B35 at hotel check in, then ended with a very stylish lady with a B40 in etoupe at the airport, also seen a large bolide in two colours??  I thought they only came in one colour though so I may be wrong


----------



## Meta

Pinkfairyjade said:


> Loads of birkins in venice this weekend! Started with a red B35 at hotel check in, then ended with a very stylish lady with a B40 in etoupe at the airport, also seen a large bolide in two colours??  I thought they only came in one colour though so I may be wrong


Bicolor Bolides are usually SO.


----------



## kathydep

Aloha from Oahu!


----------



## Sparkledolll

kathydep said:


> You are on fire, love!



Thanks Hun! I was in London for a couple of days during fashion week and it was more a case of who wasn’t carrying H bags [emoji23]

Been following your IG story in Hawaii... where can I read the full report?!


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

A very exciting and rare sighting (at least for me) a matt croc B30 with phw at the airport. It is the first time that I see a croc in the wild. It was well worn and stuffed to the brim but gorgeous. 

I also spotted two Evyline in Prague last week. a GM in Rouge H at the airport and MM in etoupe in Pariscka street (where the H store is)


----------



## kathydep

Natalie j said:


> Thanks Hun! I was in London for a couple of days during fashion week and it was more a case of who wasn’t carrying H bags [emoji23]
> 
> Been following your IG story in Hawaii... where can I read the full report?!



Nice! Hermes congregation in London! 

And LOL! Nothing to report, I am somehow not ready for a croc. My DH is SURELY not ready for a croc. Haha!


----------



## romaverona

Etoupe Togo PHW B40 at least, Chanel Westfield Bondi Junction on Labour Day. Looked gorgeous worked back with a casual outfit. I'm biased.    B [emoji173]️ here.


----------



## romaverona

Sorry to be a thread hog with no photos... B30 in one of the deep red browns GHW in Double Bay.


----------



## GrRoxy

K28 in black box, K28 in rouge H box, B35 etoupe, B35 black and cute K25 in light pink! All in one day in one department store in Paris


----------



## DreamingPink

GrRoxy said:


> K28 in black box, K28 in rouge H box, B35 etoupe, B35 black and cute K25 in light pink! All in one day in one department store in Paris


great memory!


----------



## GrRoxy

MiniNavy said:


> great memory!


Haha! Thanks


----------



## kathydep

H Bellagio last Wednesday. #lasvegasstrong


----------



## Sickgrl13

B30s galore at Toronto H.  Colvert, what looked like bleu nuit or black (I was too far away), and etain.    Wasn't able to snap any pics.


----------



## xiaoxiao

I had a rare sighting yesterday during my run: a Kelly flat in black with contrast stitching on an elegant blonde, older lady. I was in a hurry to get back otherwise I would have loved to take a pix.


----------



## sbelle

Near Galleries Lafayette, Paris.

Gorgeous green garden party — not sure what green


----------



## cafecreme15

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3862184
> 
> 
> Near Galleries Lafayette, Paris.
> 
> Gorgeous green garden party — not sure what green


Looks like the new green - vert vertigo!


----------



## Julide

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3862184
> 
> 
> Near Galleries Lafayette, Paris.
> 
> Gorgeous green garden party — not sure what green


Great pic!!And she has the tresor Retroves scarf in that beautiful navy colour!!!


----------



## ipodgirl

At Stanford Mall buying cupcakes


----------



## DR2014

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3862184
> 
> 
> Near Galleries Lafayette, Paris.
> 
> Gorgeous green garden party — not sure what green


All, I have a question - I thought that the Garden Party would not work as a shoulder bag.  Is this a bigger size than the 36cm, or do you think this woman is petite?  Thanks.


----------



## tabbi001

DR2014 said:


> All, I have a question - I thought that the Garden Party would not work as a shoulder bag.  Is this a bigger size than the 36cm, or do you think this woman is petite?  Thanks.


36 can be used as a shoulder bag. I use it as such even if I'm not petite.


----------



## DR2014

tabbi001 said:


> 36 can be used as a shoulder bag. I use it as such even if I'm not petite.


Thanks!


----------



## sbelle

Seen at Bon Marche Paris —40 Kelly sellier on a very elegant petite French woman.


----------



## sbelle

Another sighting — this time at the Gucci counter at Bon Marche, Paris.  An orange Picotin.


----------



## sbelle

To die for Birkin at Chanel on Rue Montaigne, Paris


----------



## sbelle

A rainy day forced me back to Bon Marche today.   There were many H bags around, but these were the only ones I was fast enough to catch.


----------



## sbelle

Walking near Pont Neuf, Paris.


----------



## sbelle

Near Hermes Rue de Sevres, Paris.


----------



## sbelle

Seen at the American Airlines lounge at CDG —looks like a black birkin 35 nestled in a Goyard St Louis GM


----------



## lulilu

^^^^looks like it could be someone here.


----------



## luckylove

lulilu said:


> ^^^^looks like it could be someone here.



I was just about to say this very thing!


----------



## MonsieurMode

ORD -> NYC


She was carrying the B 35 with the dustbag still on it and the box/shopper separately. They were First Class, which is probably how they got away with 5 carry-ons between the 2 of them LOL


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> View attachment 3866168
> 
> 
> Near Hermes Rue de Sevres, Paris.


Hermes heaven !! Thanks for these action shots.


----------



## cafecreme15

MonsieurMode said:


> ORD -> NYC
> View attachment 3867781
> 
> She was carrying the B 35 with the dustbag still on it and the box/shopper separately. They were First Class, which is probably how they got away with 5 carry-ons between the 2 of them LOL



What awesome goodies! But I would never carry the bags like this; it’s just asking for extra attention from customs.


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. Evelyne, Birkin, Bolide (??) on the streets (Hermes) Maximillanstrasse 
	

		
			
		

		
	






and this Kelly is heading towards Hermes Vienna store


----------



## Hermezzy

Just love all these pics!


----------



## ap.

cafecreme15 said:


> What awesome goodies! But I would never carry the bags like this; it’s just asking for extra attention from customs.



No customs.  It's a domestic flight -- Chicago O'Hare to New York (JFK or LGA).


----------



## cafecreme15

apey_grapey said:


> No customs.  It's a domestic flight -- Chicago O'Hare to New York (JFK or LGA).



Silly me, I just assumed it was because of all the bags!


----------



## sbelle

Somehow missed posting this one earlier — at Chanel, Avenue Montaigne, Paris


----------



## honhon

sbelle said:


> Somehow missed posting this one earlier — at Chanel, Avenue Montaigne, Paris
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869047


so beautiful....is this iris?


----------



## sbelle

honhon said:


> so beautiful....is this iris?



That is what it looked like to me!


----------



## Hermezzy

honhon said:


> so beautiful....is this iris?



Such a special purple...and too rare, sadly.


----------



## ryomat

From yesterday, Central Hong Kong


----------



## Hat Trick

The one above looks like Bois de Rose?!


----------



## romaverona

Beautiful etoupe Kelly maybe 32 with PHW, Togo at my local shops.
Making me want a Kelly so bad now...  long term goal perhaps?


----------



## ryomat

Hat Trick said:


> The one above looks like Bois de Rose?!


Look like it


----------



## bellebellebelle19

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3869526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From yesterday, Central Hong Kong


Stunning color!! A HG pink for me. Any guess on the size, 32 or 35?


----------



## QuelleFromage

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stunning color!! A HG pink for me. Any guess on the size, 32 or 35?


Looks like 32 to me.

Saw the MOST beautiful 50 cm Barenia and toile HAC yesterday at lunch in NYC. The owner told me it was nearly twenty years old. Gorgeous.


----------



## ryomat

Earlier today a pretty lady with her Halzan


----------



## Hermezzy

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3870697
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier today a pretty lady with her Halzan


Absolutely stunning.  She wears it well....


----------



## golconda

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like 32 to me.
> 
> Saw the MOST beautiful 50 cm Barenia and toile HAC yesterday at lunch in NYC. The owner told me it was nearly twenty years old. Gorgeous.


I like big bags, but that is large to carry to lunch.  Also I love Barenia and toile.


----------



## QuelleFromage

golconda said:


> I like big bags, but that is large to carry to lunch.  Also I love Barenia and toile.


He was as chic as can be. It might have been a 45, but no smaller. It was a fabulous work bag and appropriate for the setting.

FWIW last night I was at the opera and two women in the box next door commented strongly  in French (I don't think they spoke French natively) that my black B35 was too big for the event. I totally agree  it was a surprise invitation during a business trip and I only had the B35 and an Evie TPM with me. That said it was not a classical opera, but an experimental one, and I like many was in jeans.  So - if you are reading - have some mercy on business travelers. It is one thing to express your opinion here and quite another when the victim can hear you


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

QuelleFromage said:


> He was as chic as can be. It might have been a 45, but no smaller. It was a fabulous work bag and appropriate for the setting.
> 
> FWIW last night I was at the opera and two women in the box next door commented strongly  in French (I don't think they spoke French natively) that my black B35 was too big for the event. I totally agree  it was a surprise invitation during a business trip and I only had the B35 and an Evie TPM with me. That said it was not a classical opera, but an experimental one, and I like many was in jeans.  So - if you are reading - have some mercy on business travelers. It is one thing to express your opinion here and quite another when the victim can hear you



You should have responded back in French to them and give them a shock of their lives! I would have paid to see their reactions!


----------



## califl

QuelleFromage said:


> He was as chic as can be. It might have been a 45, but no smaller. It was a fabulous work bag and appropriate for the setting.
> 
> FWIW last night I was at the opera and two women in the box next door commented strongly  in French (I don't think they spoke French natively) that my black B35 was too big for the event. I totally agree  it was a surprise invitation during a business trip and I only had the B35 and an Evie TPM with me. That said it was not a classical opera, but an experimental one, and I like many was in jeans.  So - if you are reading - have some mercy on business travelers. It is one thing to express your opinion here and quite another when the victim can hear you


This made me laugh.  For those of us who happen to work or rather enjoy what we do for a living! No, but seriously, even if you were local, how many of us have the time to come home after work and change bags before going to the opera in the evening?  At least not here on the east coast!  Lol.  What opera was it by the way?


----------



## QuelleFromage

califl said:


> This made me laugh.  For those of us who happen to work or rather enjoy what we do for a living! No, but seriously, even if you were local, how many of us have the time to come home after work and change bags before going to the opera in the evening?  At least not here on the east coast!  Lol.  What opera was it by the way?



It was The Exterminating Angel by Ades. I am of two minds on it. The music is sublime, of course the entire production is very very weird; the opera to my ear is rather too focused on what DH accurately called "the freaky soprano".
The bag-critiquing ladies walked out at intermission - it was definitely too weird for them! I didn't care that much about their chatter as there were plenty of backpacks in the audience! And this is true - not possible for us working stiffs to change at home before a 7 30 curtain!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

QuelleFromage said:


> It was The Exterminating Angel by Ades. I am of two minds on it. The music is sublime, of course the entire production is very very weird; the opera to my ear is rather too focused on what DH accurately called "the freaky soprano".
> The bag-critiquing ladies walked out at intermission - it was definitely too weird for them! I didn't care that much about their chatter as there were plenty of backpacks in the audience! And this is true - not possible for us working stiffs to change at home before a 7 30 curtain!


I'm dying to see that opera! Sorry for getting off topic but I was very excited to see your thoughts! To be honest, even at the traditional operas, I saw people wearing jeans. If a lady wants to carry her trusty B35, let a lady live!


----------



## LQYB

this picture was taken theee years ago but the bag still forever fabulous 
wasn't a very good shot almost dropped my phone


----------



## DR2014

QuelleFromage said:


> He was as chic as can be. It might have been a 45, but no smaller. It was a fabulous work bag and appropriate for the setting.
> 
> FWIW last night I was at the opera and two women in the box next door commented strongly  in French (I don't think they spoke French natively) that my black B35 was too big for the event. I totally agree  it was a surprise invitation during a business trip and I only had the B35 and an Evie TPM with me. That said it was not a classical opera, but an experimental one, and I like many was in jeans.  So - if you are reading - have some mercy on business travelers. It is one thing to express your opinion here and quite another when the victim can hear you


Wow, what nerve!!!  I am sure that it looked great!!!!


----------



## LQYB

At Roland Garros


----------



## ipodgirl

ryomat said:


> View attachment 3869526
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From yesterday, Central Hong Kong



Omg I love this shade of pink. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mi.kay

Topshop


----------



## LQYB

A beautiful bar- restaurant in South Feance ( 3 years back )


----------



## mistikat

Another friendly reminder - please obscure people's faces/identities before posting photos here. These people did not consent to being photographed and in the interest of their privacy, we ask that faces not be shown. Thanks.


----------



## cafecreme15

mi.kay said:


> Topshop



And wearing shoes that look about a size too small!


----------



## LQYB

mistikat said:


> Another friendly reminder - please obscure people's faces/identities before posting photos here. These people did not consent to being photographed and in the interest of their privacy, we ask that faces not be shown. Thanks.


Got it ! thank you for reminding! 
London , two years back


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Spotted a grey (I think it was a Gris T) Evelyn at the local Apple store... the lady also bought a little something something at Gucci too!


----------



## Julide

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Spotted a grey (I think it was a Gris T) Evelyn at the local Apple store... the lady also bought a little something something at Gucci too!



I have no idea what colour it is but it is beautiful!I may want an Evelyn now...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This is off topic, but too funny.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Managed to snap this Shiny Croc B 35 in Chicago yesterday right in front of Bottega Veneta! I didn't have much time to act and was of course trying to play it cool while coyly getting a shot while also maintaining my reaction to this gorgeous B.


----------



## cafecreme15

MonsieurMode said:


> Managed to snap this Shiny Croc B 35 in Chicago yesterday right in front of Bottega Veneta! I didn't have much time to act and was of course trying to play it cool while coyly getting a shot while also maintaining my reaction to this gorgeous B.
> View attachment 3875216


You are quite the effective multi-tasker!


----------



## Hermezzy

MonsieurMode said:


> Managed to snap this Shiny Croc B 35 in Chicago yesterday right in front of Bottega Veneta! I didn't have much time to act and was of course trying to play it cool while coyly getting a shot while also maintaining my reaction to this gorgeous B.
> View attachment 3875216


Stunning


----------



## mi.kay

Brenda, Simone and Jennifer. 30, 29, 32. Rich wives and stay at home moms. Enjoys gym and tea brunches, can't wait to pick up children from elementary school. Has almost 0 stress in life.


----------



## Yoshi1296

^^


----------



## mi.kay

mi.kay said:


> Brenda, Simone and Jennifer. 30, 29, 32. Rich wives and stay at home moms. Enjoys gym and tea brunches, can't wait to pick up children from elementary school. Has almost 0 stress in life.



Not H related,  but, Look up the "dog personalities" page on fb - it's quite a bit of fun.


----------



## millivanilli

If I'd have that legs i#d have 0 stress as well in my life. adorable.


----------



## Rouge H

Isn’t she carrying a Birkin?


----------



## danny123

MonsieurMode said:


> Managed to snap this Shiny Croc B 35 in Chicago yesterday right in front of Bottega Veneta! I didn't have much time to act and was of course trying to play it cool while coyly getting a shot while also maintaining my reaction to this gorgeous B.
> View attachment 3875216



I’m thankful you guys manage to snag pics when you see wildlife sightings like this. If I saw a bag this gorgeous my jaw would be on the floor and the bag owner would probably wonder why the heck I am staring and drooling for


----------



## Yoshi1296

danny123 said:


> I’m thankful you guys manage to snag pics when you see wildlife sightings like this. If I saw a bag this gorgeous my jaw would be on the floor and the bag owner would probably wonder why the heck I am staring and drooling for



This happened to me lol! I was in Celine buying my first designer bag, a woman walked past me and started looking at the bags the SA brought out for me, we started to do small talk on how gorgeous the celine bags were. I then noticed she had a HIMALAYAN BIRKIN!!!!!  I immediately complemented her, and told her how amazing it was, she said her husband got it for her as a gift. I was in such awe that I forgot to get a wildlife pic of it!


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Julide said:


> I have no idea what colour it is but it is beautiful!I may want an Evelyn now...


Etain?


----------



## L etoile

mi.kay said:


> Brenda, Simone and Jennifer. 30, 29, 32. Rich wives and stay at home moms. Enjoys gym and tea brunches, can't wait to pick up children from elementary school. Has almost 0 stress in life.



I love the made-up stories!!!


----------



## cafecreme15

mi.kay said:


> Brenda, Simone and Jennifer. 30, 29, 32. Rich wives and stay at home moms. Enjoys gym and tea brunches, can't wait to pick up children from elementary school. Has almost 0 stress in life.


I make up stories in my head about strangers to amuse myself all the time! It's a fun, harmless way to entertain yourself when walking alone.


----------



## deltalady

In Paris today at Hermès on FSH and out in the streets near Place Vendôme


----------



## CaviarChanel

Looks like my favorite hangout is Costco ..


----------



## Hat Trick

H in the Wild sightings are rare in my neighbourhood so I was very pleased to see this lady and her elegant outfit and accessories!


----------



## antheakuma

Wildlife in Hong Kong



View attachment 3883160


----------



## nddj

Oh my.. spotted at the Amsterdam Bijenkorf boutique. (Saw a lady with a black croc B30 a few minutes before as well, lol!)


----------



## kathydep

Cape Cod Double Tour at Din Tai Fung in Glendale, CA


----------



## romaverona

At my son's kindergarten orientation morning:
- black B30 GHW
- black B 35 GHW
- baby sac Evelyn 
- lots of Clic Clacs


----------



## Sparkledolll

In London today..


----------



## Sparkledolll

All in one day [emoji23]


----------



## HeatherZE

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3887448
> View attachment 3887449
> View attachment 3887450
> View attachment 3887451
> 
> 
> All in one day [emoji23]


Late this morning I saw a woman with the most gorgeous green Birkin with gold hardware right outside of the location you were at today.


----------



## sydgirl

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3887448
> View attachment 3887449
> View attachment 3887450
> View attachment 3887451
> 
> 
> All in one day [emoji23]


Someone picking up an SO by the looks of it! Great pics [emoji4]


----------



## kathydep

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3887448
> View attachment 3887449
> View attachment 3887450
> View attachment 3887451
> 
> 
> All in one day [emoji23]


You’ve gotten so good at this! Bravo on your snaps!


----------



## suziez

All of a sudden I can't see any pictures...Is it just me?


----------



## corezone

suziez said:


> All of a sudden I can't see any pictures...Is it just me?



No, I'm not seeing any pictures either.


----------



## nddj

corezone said:


> No, I'm not seeing any pictures either.


Me neither!


----------



## HeatherZE

suziez said:


> All of a sudden I can't see any pictures...Is it just me?


Same


----------



## L etoile

suziez said:


> All of a sudden I can't see any pictures...Is it just me?



I can't see them, either! Just blue boxes with "?"


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3887448
> View attachment 3887449
> View attachment 3887450
> View attachment 3887451
> 
> 
> All in one day [emoji23]


In London this is normal!


----------



## Sparkledolll

periogirl28 said:


> In London this is normal!



Yep... maybe I’ll take a wildlife pic of you one day [emoji6]


----------



## ipodgirl

At hot pot in Cupertino.... such a cute Picotin! 

Also a little bit of my B35 and [emoji173]️twilly showing up in the lower corner. [emoji38]


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings in Paris, London, and Budapest


View attachment 3888669


----------



## HeatherZE

periogirl28 said:


> In London this is normal!


We have fabulous wildlife here.


----------



## periogirl28

Natalie j said:


> Yep... maybe I’ll take a wildlife pic of you one day [emoji6]


 It's happened before, on this very thread. My photographer and I have now been friends of almost a decade.


----------



## Tinn3rz

This is my favorite thread! [emoji7] lots of inspiration for outfits and H to add to my wishlist. [emoji4]


----------



## cafecreme15

Natalie j said:


> In London today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3887447



Anyone else wondering if this belongs to instagrammer Swedishandstylish? I think she has his exact bag with this charm, and the hair kind of looks like her!

I think I spend too much time looking at social media...


----------



## Sparkledolll

cafecreme15 said:


> Anyone else wondering if this belongs to instagrammer Swedishandstylish? I think she has his exact bag with this charm, and the hair kind of looks like her!
> 
> I think I spend too much time looking at social media...



I follow her on IG too! I don’t know what she looks like but the owner was indeed a blond lady.


----------



## Monique1004

I saw this lady with a big sized bolide & excited to get these pics but now looking at the pictures again, I'm not sure if it's authentic or not...


----------



## sbelle

At Barney’s Madison Ave NYC today


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Yesterday I spotted a Black Lindy as I was cutting through the pop up food market in a rush to go to my favourite bar for happy hour after work... 




Honorable mention... Spotted a woman wearing fur trimmed Gucci Princetown's... in 30 degree (celsius) weather... Kudos to her, but I bet her feet were in a luxurious fur lined oven... imagine the stench!


----------



## romaverona

Orange [emoji521] B35 PHW at lulu lemon Bondi Junction. Lulu is my other happy place [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## DR2014

sbelle said:


> At Barney’s Madison Ave NYC today
> 
> View attachment 3891949


Does this look like a 32cm size?


----------



## bababebi

DR2014 said:


> Does this look like a 32cm size?


Yes.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Cool chic coffee run


----------



## LQYB

The other say , my 28 Black Chever Sellier Kelly  sit right next to a red B 
During a lunch


----------



## LQYB

Me again ( after my friend took this pic i realized there were a few fabulous H bags in the pic ) 
pic took a few years back at an H event


----------



## DH sucker

Dumb question - can people snap photos of H products “in the wild” at FSH?  Seems like cheating to me because they is so much eye candy there!  It really is like shooting fish in a barrel.


----------



## acrowcounted

DH sucker said:


> Dumb question - can people snap photos of H products “in the wild” at FSH?  Seems like cheating to me because they is so much eye candy there!  It really is like shooting fish in a barrel.


I think the point of the thread is just admire beautiful accessories being used and loved so I don't see why FSH should be excluded.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## Luvbolide

DH sucker said:


> Dumb question - can people snap photos of H products “in the wild” at FSH?  Seems like cheating to me because they is so much eye candy there!  It really is like shooting fish in a barrel.




I enjoy seeing H goodies being used, no matter where.  Bring on the barrel !!


----------



## catsinthebag

Gold Evelyne, a couple of days ago in Boston.


----------



## Rosy's Luxury Closet

in Dubai airport a week ago. A beautiful Russian girl at duty free. Epsom B35 ghw, not sure if it is blue izmir or not. Saw many, MANY B's and K's in Dubai, but that's probably expected. Highlight of the sighting was seeing this fabulous lady with a massive hat, Missoni long dress, Oasis sandals, and a croc Jige elan at a Friday brunch in the One and Only Palm. She walked pass our table, glanced at my B30 and smiled to me.I smiled back to her (yup, the H secret eye language of "Fab taste daaaaarling"  lol)  If you are reading this, you are GOALS!


----------



## xiaoxiao

The best sighting. Ever. Sadly I wasn’t fast enough to take a pix as I was with my toddler. Saw a silver haired lady, I wld say at least 80 years old, wearing a red lipstick, not a single silver hair out of place, walking on a busy street, by herself, with a 40 gold Togo Birkin with ghw. I almost died! I will never. Ever. Complain about 35 being heavy ever again. She carried it with such ease and grace I wish I had taken a pix of her!


----------



## Monique1004

I went for the Christmas party at my local boutique & of course there were a lot of B & K, especially really cute B25s. This blonde woman had such a cute outfit so I had to take her picture. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




View attachment 3901732


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Oh so sweet. Small purses continue to be in [emoji18] And Perhaps for once we should tell H they need to up their game for that pink B on top? [emoji1]


----------



## ipodgirl

Spotted!! A BE Kelly at Chick-Fil-A! Such a stunning beauty!


----------



## periogirl28

SupaUltra_J said:


> Oh so sweet. Small purses continue to be in [emoji18] And Perhaps for once we should tell H they need to up their game for that pink B on top? [emoji1]


I'm sorry I don't quite understand this, would you mind explaining what you mean? Thank you!


----------



## nicole0612

periogirl28 said:


> I'm sorry I don't quite understand this, would you mind explaining what you mean? Thank you!



There was a photo of the cake, which had an odd looking pink bag as the top layer, you can barely see it in one of the photos, but now the close up shot does not open.


----------



## periogirl28

nicole0612 said:


> There was a photo of the cake, which had an odd looking pink bag as the top layer, you can barely see it in one of the photos, but now the close up shot does not open.


Oh I see. Thanks!


----------



## Monique1004

nicole0612 said:


> There was a photo of the cake, which had an odd looking pink bag as the top layer, you can barely see it in one of the photos, but now the close up shot does not open.



The picture was removed for some reason although I was told to share the photo.


----------



## dessert1st

Monique1004 said:


> The picture was removed for some reason although I was told to share the photo.



I saw the photo. I also noticed that there was an personal inscription with names on the bottom. Perhaps that is why it was taken down?  Just guessing.


----------



## calflu

I was drooling behind them lol.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Yoshi1296

calflu said:


> View attachment 3903560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903561
> 
> 
> 
> I was drooling behind them lol.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Out of all three bags in the second pic...the pikachu backpack wins LOL[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## catin

calflu said:


> View attachment 3903560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903561
> 
> 
> 
> I was drooling behind them lol.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


You were like a super spy taking photos at that close range! Once I took my eyes off the very interesting color combo and accessorizing of bag #1...I noticed bag #2 also had some good accessorizing going....and then the pikachu backpack has a fendi bag charm too!! The photo just keeps giving up new details.


----------



## catin

ipodgirl said:


> Spotted!! A BE Kelly at Chick-Fil-A! Such a stunning beauty!
> 
> View attachment 3902308


I love this combo of color with twilly....although I have to admit that when I take nice bags to places burger joints I start to visualize ketchup flying through the air off some french fry and onto my bag.


----------



## Le Lion

calflu said:


> View attachment 3903560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903561
> 
> 
> 
> I was drooling behind them lol.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Beautiful Shot! What size are these? I really like the look, but I am not good at defining sizes.


----------



## romaverona

Blue jean K32 (at least) PHW carried by a beautiful older lady who was immaculately groomed to do her shopping at Woolies.  She put the rest of us to shame...

Large etoupe Evelyn on the travelator up to Woolies.


----------



## seasounds

Shopping in Tiffany’s this morning.


----------



## Kelly blossom

calflu said:


> View attachment 3903560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903561
> 
> 
> 
> I was drooling behind them lol.  [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



O 
M
G
[emoji7]


----------



## ultraviolence

VesperSparrow said:


> Cool chic coffee run
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897550



Can't tell if this is Etoupe or Sauge?


----------



## celialow

Le Lion said:


> Beautiful Shot! What size are these? I really like the look, but I am not good at defining sizes.


Would love to know the size of the retourne Kelly too... Anyone please?


----------



## Sparkledolll

celialow said:


> Would love to know the size of the retourne Kelly too... Anyone please?



I think it’s K28


----------



## celialow

Natalie j said:


> I think it’s K28


Thank you, @Natalie j


----------



## lulilu

ultraviolence said:


> Can't tell if this is Etoupe or Sauge?



Doesn't look like either to me.  Trench maybe?  (not green enough for sauge; too light for etoupe IMO but it could be the lighting)


----------



## chicinthecity777

ultraviolence said:


> Can't tell if this is Etoupe or Sauge?


It's not etoupe as i see no white stitching.


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's not etoupe as i see no white stitching.



I couldn't see any either but couldn't enlarge enough on my monitor.


----------



## mi.kay

My dream bag


----------



## VesperSparrow

Details of the stitching for you all. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3909002
View attachment 3909003


----------



## VesperSparrow

Having upload problems - maybe this will work


----------



## VesperSparrow

lulilu said:


> I couldn't see any either but couldn't enlarge enough on my monitor.


See pix above - somehow it wasn't letting me reply and upload at the same time.


----------



## VesperSparrow

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It's not etoupe as i see no white stitching.


The stitching is white.


----------



## VesperSparrow

ultraviolence said:


> Can't tell if this is Etoupe or Sauge?


In person looked like etoupe.


----------



## Monique1004

My son's taekwondo belt test. Her fendi sweater was cute as well. Do you think it's Blue Hydra?


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Looks like Bleu Electric to me.


----------



## Aelfaerie




----------



## Inkbluelover

At toy store, Hermes dog charm?


----------



## *NYC Princess*

Monique1004 said:


> My son's taekwondo belt test. Her fendi sweater was cute as well. Do you think it's Blue Hydra?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910072



What size do you think it is? 32?


----------



## ultraviolence

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3909020
> View attachment 3909021
> 
> 
> Having upload problems - maybe this will work



I knew there was a hint of white stitching from the strap! That color is like a mix of Etoupe & Gris T/Trench


----------



## chicinthecity777

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3909020
> View attachment 3909021
> 
> 
> Having upload problems - maybe this will work


Etoupe it is! Couldn't see the stitching in the other photos.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Aelfaerie said:


> View attachment 3910199


Love how classic she looks. The leather on her duffle looks quite nice too - that’s not H though?


----------



## Yoshi1296

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Love how classic she looks. The leather on her duffle looks quite nice too - that’s not H though?



I agree the whole look is great! And yeah that duffle definitely doesn't look like H. I was thinking an LV Keepall but the leather looks too shiny and the feet on the bottom throw me off.


----------



## ipodgirl

Saw several at the hottest restaurant in Taipei but only managed to get a blurry photo lol. 

A nice pop of color during the gloomy rainy days.


----------



## Monique1004

*NYC Princess* said:


> What size do you think it is? 32?



I think it was 35 & I also believe it was Blue Hydra since it was much brighter than blue electric when I saw it. I think my picture came out a little darker.


----------



## romaverona

B30 in crocodile, I believe was an eyecatching turqoise.  Sorry I'm really ignorant in the world of H exotic leathers.  At my local Woolies, as usual


----------



## celialow

Just spotted a B!


----------



## ipodgirl

Kelly sightings in Bangkok!


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## Perfect Day

Monique1004 said:


> I went for the Christmas party at my local boutique & of course there were a lot of B & K, especially really cute B25s. This blonde woman had such a cute outfit so I had to take her picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3901729
> View attachment 3901730
> View attachment 3901731
> View attachment 3901732


Fabulous .... chinchilla too [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ang-Lin

This is my first Wildlife thread post so please let me know if I don’t do this right! Bleu electrique evelyne III. Can’t tell if it’s GM or PM but it’s a beauty!


----------



## doloresmia

Etoupe jypsiere with non-h strap at lax


----------



## seasounds

doloresmia said:


> Etoupe jypsiere with non-h strap at lax
> 
> View attachment 3916557


That strap really is fantastic with the Jyp.


----------



## Sparkledolll

Gris A B25 sighting. I was excited as I also have this bag, the lady was very elegant [emoji16]


----------



## L etoile

Natalie j said:


> Gris A B25 sighting. I was excited as I also have this bag, the lady was very elegant [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918242



Gorgeous! It looks like Gris T but may be the lighting.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Cold weather,  great style.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Natalie j said:


> Gris A B25 sighting. I was excited as I also have this bag, the lady was very elegant [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918242


The bag is pretty and I LOOOOOOVE her coat,


----------



## Cavalier Girl

TGG, I was just thinking the same thing!


----------



## Orangefanatic

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3919357
> 
> 
> Cold weather,  great style.


Great shot!!!


----------



## golconda

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3919357
> 
> 
> Cold weather,  great style.


That strap is intriguing....I like it.


----------



## millivanilli

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3919357
> 
> 
> Cold weather,  great style.


 I love that picture. It could be in a magazine too. Amazing. Really. Am thinking about asking you if I'd be allowed to print it out.


----------



## catsinthebag

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3919357
> 
> 
> Cold weather,  great style.



Love this! Can anyone ID the strap?


----------



## VesperSparrow

catsinthebag said:


> Love this! Can anyone ID the strap?



Thanks, all! She looked so great, even though it was so cold, it was inspiring and I just had to take the shot. I don't exactly understand the strap, but it plus the twilly really raise this to another level.


Orangefanatic said:


> Great shot!!!





golconda said:


> That strap is intriguing....I like it.





millivanilli said:


> I love that picture. It could be in a magazine too. Amazing. Really. Am thinking about asking you if I'd be allowed to print it out.


----------



## L etoile

The strap looks like a braided twilly attached to a canvas strap. We need to put out heads together!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

It was raining Hermes bags at the South Coast Plaza I must have seen 8 birkins, 1 Lindy , I Evelyne and 5 Kellys in the 2 hours I spent there


----------



## catin

VesperSparrow said:


> View attachment 3919357
> 
> 
> Cold weather,  great style.


Awesome strap!!


----------



## catin

celialow said:


> Just spotted a B!
> View attachment 3911938


The is definitely a capital B size wise! Big B!!


----------



## ipodgirl

Saw a other mom at a park in Taipei with this beautiful Roulis.


----------



## doloresmia

Petite woman with GM Evelyn - not sure of the color - seemed dark for orange 




Neimans where I bought many things I don’t need [emoji3]


----------



## ipodgirl

I’m so happy to see moms using their H bags at all these kids places! Spotted a beautiful Kelly at Taipei Children’s Amusement Park!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Shrinkkbo said:


> View attachment 3920381
> View attachment 3920377
> View attachment 3920378
> View attachment 3920379
> View attachment 3920380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was raining Hermes bags at the South Coast Plaza I must have seen 8 birkins, 1 Lindy , I Evelyne and 5 Kellys in the 2 hours I spent there


That is really H heaven but mostly I'm envy of the lighter clothing on the shoppers.  I'm not exactly freezing in Boston but it is still fairly cold in my part of the world.  My down parka is my best friend for now.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Couldn't take a picture of my New Years Eve H sighting at dinner. An older lady with one of those gorgeous precious CSGMs, it was Jardin de Leila with the crystals/embroidery. She also carried a very large black Constance, it looked bigger than a C24 but not sure if it was a Cartable. Gorgeous!!


----------



## romaverona

Beautiful croc B30 GHWin a vivid turquoise. Westfield carpark. 

Etain B30 PHW at Town Hall Station.


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Spotted this at Taipei


----------



## HeatherZE

Four boxes spotted in the queue at the post office, today.


----------



## azukitea

HeatherZE said:


> Four boxes spotted in the queue at the post office, today.


interesting, i would never send H via royal mail


----------



## HeatherZE

azukitea said:


> interesting, i would never send H via royal mail


Goodness, me neither.


----------



## sydgirl

azukitea said:


> interesting, i would never send H via royal mail


Unless they're empty boxes??


----------



## HeatherZE

sydgirl said:


> Unless they're empty boxes??


Could be.  It’s a mystery!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

HeatherZE said:


> Four boxes spotted in the queue at the post office, today.


They must be in a hurry to be having Orange boxes in plain sight.  Most likely empty boxes to avoid Customs in their home countries.


----------



## Selenet

Saw this a while ago. Cropped from a bigger picture. I like the combination of colors (and it was a guy carrying the bag).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meta

Eye candy day out today
Garden Party 30 and Fuchsia Chevre Kelly


SO B40 in Canopee? with same Fuchsia Chevre Kelly


Tangerine Ostrich Sellier Kelly



Rouge Vif or Casaque? B30 ghw


Gris T B30


Kelly peeking out from stroller which I can't really make out the color.


Rose Pourpre Bolide 27


----------



## seasounds

weN84 said:


> Eye candy day out today
> Garden Party 30 and Fuchsia Chevre Kelly
> View attachment 3930221
> 
> SO B40 in Canopee? with same Fuchsia Chevre Kelly
> View attachment 3930220
> 
> Tangerine Ostrich Sellier Kelly
> View attachment 3930225
> View attachment 3930226
> 
> Rouge Vif or Casaque? B30 ghw
> View attachment 3930223
> 
> Gris T B30
> View attachment 3930224
> 
> Kelly peeking out from stroller which I can't really make out the color.
> View attachment 3930219
> 
> Rose Pourpre Bolide 27


Like the Must sneaker.  Inspires me to consider it.  Great wildlife photography, weN!


----------



## littleblackbag

weN84 said:


> Eye candy day out today
> Garden Party 30 and Fuchsia Chevre Kelly
> View attachment 3930221
> 
> SO B40 in Canopee? with same Fuchsia Chevre Kelly
> View attachment 3930220
> 
> Tangerine Ostrich Sellier Kelly
> View attachment 3930225
> View attachment 3930226
> 
> Rouge Vif or Casaque? B30 ghw
> View attachment 3930223
> 
> Gris T B30
> View attachment 3930224
> 
> Kelly peeking out from stroller which I can't really make out the color.
> View attachment 3930219
> 
> Rose Pourpre Bolide 27


I'm loving the little My bag charm on the pink Kelly.


----------



## Ang-Lin

weN84 said:


> Eye candy day out today
> Garden Party 30 and Fuchsia Chevre Kelly
> View attachment 3930221
> 
> SO B40 in Canopee? with same Fuchsia Chevre Kelly
> View attachment 3930220
> 
> Tangerine Ostrich Sellier Kelly
> View attachment 3930225
> View attachment 3930226
> 
> Rouge Vif or Casaque? B30 ghw
> View attachment 3930223
> 
> Gris T B30
> View attachment 3930224
> 
> Kelly peeking out from stroller which I can't really make out the color.
> View attachment 3930219
> 
> Rose Pourpre Bolide 27


ooooh what is that little bag charm on the b40? looks so cute!


----------



## cilantro

weN84 said:


> Eye candy day out today
> Garden Party 30 and Fuchsia Chevre Kelly


Nice! I’m wondering how did she tie the charm to the bag. Can’t see clearly on that part..


----------



## Meta

@Ang-Lin Its a small teddy bear charm exclusive for the opening of the Berlin store.


@cilantro For which bag? The GP or Kelly?


----------



## cilantro

Wen, it’s the kelly.


----------



## Meta

cilantro said:


> Wen, it’s the kelly.


Threaded through the sangle, on the side of the bag.


----------



## cilantro

weN84 said:


> Threaded through the sangle, on the side of the bag.


Thank you, Wen.  I’m going to try that.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Wow, H sighted @ Kangaroo island Seal Bay information centre


----------



## rcy

downtown seattle nordstrom bar - i didn't see her when i went in, but saw her when she left! a lovely lady in what looked like a black and white chanel skirt and jacket holding a beautiful bright purple kelly. apologies i don't know the name of the color, but it was so fast and it was just so striking against her outfit.


----------



## DizzyFairy

Melbourne chadstone today








Yesterday brunch in surrey hills, spotted a pink C18, unsure color name


----------



## sbelle

Bon Marche today with my sister who thinks I am crazy for stalking this woman.


----------



## Selenet

Saw this today at a flea market.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Yesterday at a reception at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia:  A beautiful possibly Rubis Lindy.


----------



## Blairbass

Ang-Lin said:


> This is my first Wildlife thread post so please let me know if I don’t do this right! Bleu electrique evelyne III. Can’t tell if it’s GM or PM but it’s a beauty!


I have the same bag! I secretly wish I would spot myself in this thread as a wildlife sighting!


----------



## Blairbass

Inkbluelover said:


> At toy store, Hermes dog charm?


Yes I have this charm as well. it is indeed Hermes!


----------



## Aelfaerie




----------



## Sparkledolll




----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Bon Marche today with my sister who thinks I am crazy for stalking this woman.
> 
> View attachment 3954876


That Kelly looks so good on her and so proportional.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3960274


First time seeing a Halzan Croc.


----------



## Julide

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3960274


Is that a croc hazlan? Wow!!!!


----------



## Sparkledolll

Julide said:


> Is that a croc hazlan? Wow!!!!



Yep[emoji16]


----------



## L etoile

Natalie j said:


> View attachment 3960274



omg I'm dying! I need one!!


----------



## Hermes24Fbg

chkpfbeliever said:


> That Kelly looks so good on her and so proportional.


I love the size but like retourne style better.


----------



## okiern1981

I didn’t get a snap of it, but I met a fellow B carrier at PT Wednesday.  She had a lovely eteusque B30...we traded B related chit chat as I was carrying my etoupe B25.  She’s my official “B sister” lol.

Edit:  it’s comment worthy because you just don’t see H carried here, much less a B.  I’ve seen two Bs since we moved here.


----------



## Tonimichelle

L etoile said:


> omg I'm dying! I need one!!


There’s a verso version on UK Hermes.com at the moment!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Friday - I saw the chicest older lady in a beautiful mink and a 32cm matte black croc retourne Kelly -GHW shopping the vitamin aisle at my local Plum Market- a supermarket ! When I commented at how striking her bag was - she mentioned it was older than her - wow ! It was just drop dead gorgeous !  The warm glow of the gold ...I really hope to be fortunate enough to one day be doing the same ...nonchalantly shopping for groceries with my vintage croc Kelly ! Aspirations...


----------



## Meta

Went to the store to try on Samourai CSGM and look what I saw on my way home!


----------



## Julide

weN84 said:


> Went to the store to try on Samourai CSGM and look what I saw on my way home!
> View attachment 3969769


Great shot!!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Lunch at the Met Breuer.


----------



## sbelle

Hermes New Bond Street today







I always wonder if I am taking a picture of a fellow tpfer!


----------



## Notorious Pink

sbelle said:


> Hermes New Bond Street today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970242
> 
> 
> 
> I always wonder if I am taking a picture of a fellow tpfer!



oh I love that color....what do you think? Looks like Rubis here, or Vif? Casaque?


----------



## 27leborse

BBC said:


> oh I love that color....what do you think? Looks like Rubis here, or Vif? Casaque?


Looks to me like Vif...my favorite red, especially in smooth leather


----------



## sbelle

Hermes boutique at Harrods today


----------



## NewBeeUn

sbelle said:


> Hermes New Bond Street today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3970242
> 
> 
> 
> I always wonder if I am taking a picture of a fellow tpfer!



ooo we were there at the same time...or she was waiting for a v long time I was there just before 1


----------



## sbelle

NewBeeUn said:


> ooo we were there at the same time...or she was waiting for a v long time I was there just before 1


----------



## sbelle

NewBeeUn said:


> ooo we were there at the same time...or she was waiting for a v long time I was there just before 1



I was there around 2 pm!  

I didn’t know the Hermes boutique there carries so many items!


----------



## golconda

BBC said:


> oh I love that color....what do you think? Looks like Rubis here, or Vif? Casaque?


I am guessing Vif since it looks like box.  Whatever it it, it is beautiful.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Very rare event for me (aside from at the boutique or H events) .... spotted an Ardennes Birkin 35 tightly strapped up at the AMC theaters in Tyson’s corner, VA!!!


----------



## sbelle

A very elegant woman near Regent Street, London today.


----------



## Captainy28

In Seattle last week


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Green kelly 28?



Black Lindy and a cute Rodeo


----------



## Genie27

H Vegas...


----------



## antheakuma

PMQ Hong Kong


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I was at the opera. I couldn’t take a picture. The two ladies next to me, one had a BB K 28 in PHW. So gorgeous. The other had a Mini Constance epsom in either BN or Black with PHW.


----------



## sbelle

A dark Lindy at Barneys NYC today


----------



## allure244

Noir? Matte gator toolbox at Neimans cafe in SF.


----------



## Serva1

allure244 said:


> View attachment 3987538
> 
> 
> Noir? Matte gator toolbox at Neimans cafe in SF.



Stunning [emoji7] great pic!


----------



## Ang-Lin

Constance long wallet with Farandole chain. Looks like shocking pink - Rose Extreme????


----------



## KH8

Central Hong Kong 
Yummy~


----------



## azukitea

KH8 said:


> Central Hong Kong
> Yummy~


very chic, looks like box sellier?


----------



## antheakuma

On a train in HK


----------



## Aelfaerie

So many chic bags at a local Japanese market. Also saw lots of Chanel and Valentino.


----------



## myli0891

In San Francisco while waiting for egg tarts


----------



## Julide

myli0891 said:


> View attachment 3992611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In San Francisco while waiting for egg tarts


I wonder what colour the interior is!


----------



## cocomlle

myli0891 said:


> View attachment 3992611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In San Francisco while waiting for egg tarts



Nice birdy! But now thinking about egg tarts! Golden Gate Bakery?!


----------



## myli0891

Julide said:


> I wonder what colour the interior is!


I was wondering the same thing! but I couldn't get a good enough look


----------



## myli0891

cocomlle said:


> Nice birdy! But now thinking about egg tarts! Golden Gate Bakery?!


Yes! It was such a long wait but my family loves them


----------



## Rouge H

What’s an egg tart?


----------



## cocomlle

Rouge H said:


> What’s an egg tart?



It's like egg custard in puff pastry usually available for Chinese Dim Sum. Not all egg tarts are created equal however. Golden Gate Bakery in SF Chinatown has the best ones because the pastry is super buttery and flaky. Yummy golden goodness! And apparently H lovers not only have exquisite taste in handbags, but food too.

_Pic from Google Images_


----------



## Rouge H

cocomlle said:


> It's like egg custard in puff pastry usually available for Chinese Dim Sum. Not all egg tarts are created equal however. Golden Gate Bakery in SF Chinatown has the best ones because the pastry is super buttery and flaky. Yummy golden goodness! And apparently H lovers not only have exquisite taste in handbags, but food too.
> 
> _Pic from Google Images_
> 
> View attachment 3992929



Thank you Cocomlle❤️ Now I’m hungry lol


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Captainy28 said:


> In Seattle last week
> View attachment 3977167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Green kelly 28?
> 
> View attachment 3977166
> 
> Black Lindy and a cute Rodeo


THis is truly rare for this city.


----------



## etoupebirkin

cocomlle said:


> It's like egg custard in puff pastry usually available for Chinese Dim Sum. Not all egg tarts are created equal however. Golden Gate Bakery in SF Chinatown has the best ones because the pastry is super buttery and flaky. Yummy golden goodness! And apparently H lovers not only have exquisite taste in handbags, but food too.
> 
> _Pic from Google Images_
> 
> View attachment 3992929



Gosh, do I love these things. I guess I’m going to have to stop by this bakery next time I’m in SF.


----------



## LittleHermesgir

Julide said:


> I wonder what colour the interior is!


 I guess the interior color is blue iris


----------



## cocomlle

etoupebirkin said:


> Gosh, do I love these things. I guess I’m going to have to stop by this bakery next time I’m in SF.



And maybe you'll see some H wildlife in line!  Next time I go, I'm taking my bright orange B!


----------



## Meta

Recent H sightings


----------



## L etoile

That green Kelly is tdf!


----------



## starprism_7

weN84 said:


> Recent H sightings
> View attachment 3996151
> View attachment 3996157
> View attachment 3996155
> View attachment 3996156



As usual ur skill in taking these pictures are admirable. I cant even grab my phone fast enough when I spot them. 

I wonder whats the name of the green K, looks stuning & like a true green to me. Not too bright like bamboo, nor has a blue tint like vert vertigo. Maybe malachite?


----------



## L etoile

starprism_7 said:


> As usual ur skill in taking these pictures are admirable. I cant even grab my phone fast enough when I spot them.
> 
> I wonder whats the name of the green K, looks stuning & like a true green to me. Not too bright like bamboo, nor has a blue tint like vert vertigo. Maybe malachite?



I think it's malachite. It's my favorite green!


----------



## Meta

@starprism_7 @L etoile It's a vintage bag (the clasp on the shoulder strap is the clue along with single D ring though it's blurry as I tried to be quick), so it's neither Bamboo, Vert Vertigo nor Malachite. It's probably Vert Claire would be my guess?


----------



## L etoile

weN84 said:


> @starprism_7 @L etoile It's a vintage bag (the clasp on the shoulder strap is the clue along with single D ring though it's blurry as I tried to be quick), so it's neither Bamboo, Vert Vertigo nor Malachite. It's probably Vert Claire would be my guess?



Wow! I always thought that Vert Claire was a little lighter.


----------



## starprism_7

weN84 said:


> @starprism_7 @L etoile It's a vintage bag (the clasp on the shoulder strap is the clue along with single D ring though it's blurry as I tried to be quick), so it's neither Bamboo, Vert Vertigo nor Malachite. It's probably Vert Claire would be my guess?



Or perhaps vert bengal?


----------



## marbella8

weN84 said:


> @starprism_7 @L etoile It's a vintage bag (the clasp on the shoulder strap is the clue along with single D ring though it's blurry as I tried to be quick), so it's neither Bamboo, Vert Vertigo nor Malachite. It's probably Vert Claire would be my guess?



Yep- I had this exact bag but in retourne. They were mostly made around the early 1990s. Vert Claire.


----------



## SandySummer

Waiting for my car to get serviced and saw this beautiful Matte croc lindy! Drool


----------



## Julide

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3998883
> 
> 
> Waiting for my car to get serviced and saw this beautiful Matte croc lindy! Drool


Dream bag!!!


----------



## gazalia

weN84 said:


> Recent H sightings
> View attachment 3996151
> View attachment 3996157
> View attachment 3996155
> View attachment 3996156



The pink Birkin is stunning. Is it rose pourpre?


----------



## Meta

gazalia said:


> The pink Birkin is stunning. Is it rose pourpre?


I believe so, yes.


----------



## vanillamochi

myli0891 said:


> View attachment 3992611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In San Francisco while waiting for egg tarts



I love Golden Gate Bakery 



etoupebirkin said:


> Gosh, do I love these things. I guess I’m going to have to stop by this bakery next time I’m in SF.


FYI they also randomly close sometimes, (literally they're so popular they can on holiday whenever) so best to check http://www.is-the-golden-gate-bakery-open-today.com/


----------



## cocomlle

adayjchen said:


> I love Golden Gate Bakery
> 
> 
> FYI they also randomly close sometimes, (literally they're so popular they can on holiday whenever) so best to check http://www.is-the-golden-gate-bakery-open-today.com/



I know, right! Thanks for sharing this. I'm also determined to make this an H wildlife spot.


----------



## sbelle

NYC today


----------



## sbelle

NYC today


----------



## js2367

SandySummer said:


> View attachment 3998883
> 
> 
> Waiting for my car to get serviced and saw this beautiful Matte croc lindy! Drool


Drool indeed!


----------



## js2367

I'm living for all these large Kellys... Hope they're not all vintage pieces and they still make some these days!


----------



## bababebi

Love the bigger Kellys, there is beginning to be more interest in the market in larger B and K now after a few years..I have read this in a couple of fashion blogs lately. Pendulum is beginning to swing as always it eventually does.


----------



## js2367

bababebi said:


> Love the bigger Kellys, there is beginning to be more interest in the market in larger B and K now after a few years..I have read this in a couple of fashion blogs lately. Pendulum is beginning to swing as always it eventually does.


can't wait when it's fully back to the big bag camp!


----------



## chessmont

I had a minor disaster with a beautiful K40 in Etrusque (cannot remember the leather).  Was shopping in a Trader Joe's and I accidentally swung the bag into a display of wine bottles where there was a stack of cases with a display of bottles at the top of the stack.  As I and several onlookers watched, the bottles all swung back and forth back and forth and then one crashed to the ground.  Thank goodness only one!  Wine only got me, on my off-white Converse sneakers but it washed out.  You could hear the collective sigh of relief when only one bottle came down!  LOL.  Embarrassing to say the least.  K40 too big for me, logistically!


----------



## sydgirl

bababebi said:


> Love the bigger Kellys, there is beginning to be more interest in the market in larger B and K now after a few years..I have read this in a couple of fashion blogs lately. Pendulum is beginning to swing as always it eventually does.


I personally love bigger bags, so so happy to finally see a turnaround towards bigger bags [emoji178]


----------



## Coconuts40

I also lean towards bigger bags; love my Gold Kelly 35


----------



## Inkbluelover

Changi Airport Singapore airline lounge, any idea about this blue?


----------



## baghag21

^ Blue Brighton or Sapphire....?


----------



## lulilu

bababebi said:


> Love the bigger Kellys, there is beginning to be more interest in the market in larger B and K now after a few years..I have read this in a couple of fashion blogs lately. Pendulum is beginning to swing as always it eventually does.



For some of us, love of our 35s never waned or wavered.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Some sightings at yesterday's Saut Hermes. There were many many more but I didn't always have the chance to snap a shot.


----------



## chicinthecity777

A few more.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Last two:


----------



## lulilu

^^^ amazing stealth shots!!!


----------



## honhon

^^^ love the camera work xiangxiang, thank you for sharing!


----------



## chicinthecity777

lulilu said:


> ^^^ amazing stealth shots!!!





honhon said:


> ^^^ love the camera work xiangxiang, thank you for sharing!


Thank you ladies and thank you for all the "likes"! I tried to be more discreet.

Another story is there was a very elegant lady with her daughter who had a emerald croc kelly also. While we were having brunch, I saw her wiping her kelly with something. I don't know whether it was the rain/snow (it was raining/snowing since morning) or some drink was poured onto it during brunch!  
Those who carried exotics must be very brave because the weather was really bad!


----------



## periogirl28

That's the exact Moncler coat I have. Seems to be very popular. Thanks for the pics! @xiangxiang0731


----------



## Monique1004

periogirl28 said:


> That's the exact Moncler coat I have. Seems to be very popular. Thanks for the pics! @xiangxiang0731



Hahaha~ I also have it in purple as well.


----------



## chicinthecity777

periogirl28 said:


> That's the exact Moncler coat I have. Seems to be very popular. Thanks for the pics! @xiangxiang0731


I can tell you that she was very wise to wear that coat! I was in my mink but I sure was missing my longer Maxmara down coat! It was so cold, even inside the venue!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Last two:
> View attachment 4006076
> View attachment 4006078


Lot of big orange bags.  Did they have a pop up store there as well ?  What a fun event to be watching beautiful horses and shopping at the same time.  Thanks for the shots.


----------



## Yoshi1296

How does the Saut Hermes event work? Can you buy tickets or do you have to be invited?


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> Lot of big orange bags.  Did they have a pop up store there as well ?  What a fun event to be watching beautiful horses and shopping at the same time.  Thanks for the shots.


Yes they have a Hermes shop and a book shop. This year Hermes shop sold special Saut Hermes 2018 edition scarves in 90cm silk twill, 55cm silk bandana, a men's design cashmere shawl, a silk bracelet/necklace and many equestrian items. The big box was probably for the canvas stable bags they were selling there.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Yoshi1296 said:


> How does the Saut Hermes event work? Can you buy tickets or do you have to be invited?


I was invited. I believe they do have a limited number of tickets for sale which normally get sold out within the first day of releasing.


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was invited. I believe they do have a limited number of tickets for sale which normally get sold out within the first day of releasing.



Ohh cool!! Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Monique1004

Today at Barneys. Very cool lady at shoe section with pretty red Kelly. I also spotted nice orange Kelly walking toward me on 5th Ave but didn't have a phone in hand.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes they have a Hermes shop and a book shop. This year Hermes shop sold special Saut Hermes 2018 edition scarves in 90cm silk twill, 55cm silk bandana, a men's design cashmere shawl, a silk bracelet/necklace and many equestrian items. The big box was probably for the canvas stable bags they were selling there.


I would love to see what the scarves look like! Exciting!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> I would love to see what the scarves look like! Exciting!


This year it's Bouclerie Moderne which I am not a fan so I didn't buy. I prefer last year's (which I did buy). The bandana is Brides de Gala which I bought. Will take a photo tomorrow when there is day light.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This year it's Bouclerie Moderne which I am not a fan so I didn't buy. I prefer last year's (which I did buy). The bandana is Brides de Gala which I bought. Will take a photo tomorrow when there is day light.


I can’t wait to see! Thank you for taking a pic!!


----------



## catsinthebag

I saw this chic lady as I was walking to the T in Boston this afternoon ... I’ve been thinking about a black Evie for a while and this clinched it! Hermes is up the street on the right, I wonder if that’s where she was going?


----------



## cafecreme15

catsinthebag said:


> I saw this chic lady as I was walking to the T in Boston this afternoon ... I’ve been thinking about a black Evie for a while and this clinched it! Hermes is up the street on the right, I wonder if that’s where she was going?
> 
> View attachment 4009806


I've never seen a GM look so chic before!


----------



## catsinthebag

cafecreme15 said:


> I've never seen a GM look so chic before!



I know, right? And she was quite petite and totally rocking it!


----------



## mcpro

Incheon  International Airport


----------



## Fab41

mcpro said:


> View attachment 4010800
> 
> 
> 
> Incheon  International Airport


 Wait a minute! What u doing in Korea? You’re supposed to be on ban island


----------



## mcpro

Fab41 said:


> Wait a minute! What u doing in Korea? You’re supposed to be on ban island



Don’t worry Fab41 “no shopping”  .. Cause  all the stores are still closed  
going back home to visit my family ...


----------



## Fab41

mcpro said:


> Don’t worry Fab41 “no shopping”  .. Cause  all the stores are still closed
> going back home to visit my family ...


Can also Window-shop at the H over there...   enjoy your vacation!


----------



## sparks1007

Terrible photo of a lovely grey Kelly today at Phnom Penh International Airport baggage claim. There was a lovely off white B30 earlier but I didn't have my phone out. And a whole heap of Chanels.


----------



## antheakuma

Hong Kong


----------



## golconda

catsinthebag said:


> I saw this chic lady as I was walking to the T in Boston this afternoon ... I’ve been thinking about a black Evie for a while and this clinched it! Hermes is up the street on the right, I wonder if that’s where she was going?
> 
> View attachment 4009806


Great photo.  Looks like an ad for Hermes.


----------



## Ahardiva

Spotted this Birkin chilling on the floor a couple of weeks ago at Heathrow airport whilst waiting to board a flight to Dubai [emoji85]


----------



## mushashi415

Ahardiva said:


> View attachment 4011931
> 
> 
> Spotted this Birkin chilling on the floor a couple of weeks ago at Heathrow airport whilst waiting to board a flight to Dubai [emoji85]



Oh dear!!!  Is that an exotic B on the floor


----------



## LadyD21

Ahardiva said:


> View attachment 4011931
> 
> 
> Spotted this Birkin chilling on the floor a couple of weeks ago at Heathrow airport whilst waiting to board a flight to Dubai [emoji85]



 on the floor!


----------



## etoupebirkin

It just shows the person is comfortable using the bag. It’s not like she sat it down in a puddle of water. Even though it’s exotic, it’s still a tote bag. I’ve put my croc Birkin down on the floor occasionally.


----------



## grangeblanche

A very chic lady at a restaurant in Cassis (South of France)


----------



## catsinthebag

grangeblanche said:


> A very chic lady at a restaurant in Cassis (South of France)
> View attachment 4013071



This looks so French to me — there are no twillies, no dangling horses or fur poofs. Just the plain architectural beauty of the Birkin — simple elegance.


----------



## nicole0612

catsinthebag said:


> This looks so French to me — there are no twillies, no dangling horses or fur poofs. Just the plain architectural beauty of the Birkin — simple elegance.



And B35 as well. Classic size.


----------



## grangeblanche

catsinthebag said:


> This looks so French to me — there are no twillies, no dangling horses or fur poofs. Just the plain architectural beauty of the Birkin — simple elegance.



I do love the stool for the bag. This is the first time I see that.


----------



## LadyD21

grangeblanche said:


> I do love the stool for the bag. This is the first time I see that.



That stool is nice indeed. I usually see someone's handbag on a chair, not a stool.


----------



## Senbei

LadyD21 said:


> That stool is nice indeed. I usually see someone's handbag on a chair, not a stool.



Some nice restaurants do this. It might be more of a European thing too. The only place I’ve had do this for my bag was Joel Robuchon in Las Vegas!


----------



## Luvquality

I love this practice! Wish more U.S, restaurants offered this!


----------



## coxynell

catsinthebag said:


> This looks so French to me — there are no twillies, no dangling horses or fur poofs. Just the plain architectural beauty of the Birkin — simple elegance.



I love her hair and the way she handles herself... was that at l’Escale?


----------



## cafecreme15

Senbei said:


> Some nice restaurants do this. It might be more of a European thing too. The only place I’ve had do this for my bag was Joel Robuchon in Las Vegas!



Having a little bag stool instead of having to plunk it on a spare chair is ingenious! Only place I’ve ever seen this was a restaurant in Puerto Rico called 1919.


----------



## catsinthebag

coxynell said:


> I love her hair and the way she handles herself... was that at l’Escale?



I didn’t post the photo, but I believe the poster said it was somewhere in the South of France. Beyond that, I don’t know.


----------



## candyapple15

Hong Kong


----------



## VickyB

catsinthebag said:


> This looks so French to me — there are no twillies, no dangling horses or fur poofs. Just the plain architectural beauty of the Birkin — simple elegance.



ITA!!! Can't understand the need for a gorgeous bag to be festooned with all sorts of doodads and twillies on handles. Why make a beautiful bag look like a Circus attraction?


----------



## Yoshi1296

VickyB said:


> ITA!!! Can't understand the need for a gorgeous bag to be festooned with all sorts of doodads and twillies on handles. Why make a beautiful bag look like a Circus attraction?



I agree. I've always found the extra charms and twillies on Hermes bags to be kinda unattractive. I think one cute charm is fine. But some folks really overdo it with all the stuff.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Senbei said:


> Some nice restaurants do this. It might be more of a European thing too. The only place I’ve had do this for my bag was Joel Robuchon in Las Vegas!



Guy Savoy in Vegas does it, too. So do Del Posto and Le Bernardin in NYC, I believe Le Cinq in Paris, and one of the local Italian restaurants near me. Love it.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BBC said:


> Guy Savoy in Vegas does it, too. So do Del Posto and Le Bernardin in NYC, I believe Le Cinq in Paris, and one of the local Italian restaurants near me. Love it.



Oh how I wish I was able to go to these restaurants[emoji7][emoji39]


----------



## Notorious Pink

Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh how I wish I was able to go to these restaurants[emoji7][emoji39]



DH and I both enjoy fine dining very much. I do not cook dinner (better for our relationship and health!). We will go to Vegas and not see any shows or gamble. We live near NYC and go to Del Posto once or twice a year, can’t do it more often than that. I think more places should have the bag stool.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LadyD21 said:


> on the floor!



I know!!    I hope she had some disinfectant wipes with her.


----------



## Yoshi1296

BBC said:


> DH and I both enjoy fine dining very much. I do not cook dinner (better for our relationship and health!). We will go to Vegas and not see any shows or gamble. We live near NYC and go to Del Posto once or twice a year, can’t do it more often than that. I think more places should have the bag stool.



That sounds wonderful! I've heard great things about Del Posto.


----------



## mistikat

grangeblanche said:


> I do love the stool for the bag. This is the first time I see that.





LadyD21 said:


> That stool is nice indeed. I usually see someone's handbag on a chair, not a stool.





Senbei said:


> Some nice restaurants do this. It might be more of a European thing too. The only place I’ve had do this for my bag was Joel Robuchon in Las Vegas!





Luvquality said:


> I love this practice! Wish more U.S, restaurants offered this!





coxynell said:


> I love her hair and the way she handles herself... was that at l’Escale?





cafecreme15 said:


> Having a little bag stool instead of having to plunk it on a spare chair is ingenious! Only place I’ve ever seen this was a restaurant in Puerto Rico called 1919.





catsinthebag said:


> I didn’t post the photo, but I believe the poster said it was somewhere in the South of France. Beyond that, I don’t know.





VickyB said:


> ITA!!! Can't understand the need for a gorgeous bag to be festooned with all sorts of doodads and twillies on handles. Why make a beautiful bag look like a Circus attraction?





Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree. I've always found the extra charms and twillies on Hermes bags to be kinda unattractive. I think one cute charm is fine. But some folks really overdo it with all the stuff.





BBC said:


> Guy Savoy in Vegas does it, too. So do Del Posto and Le Bernardin in NYC, I believe Le Cinq in Paris, and one of the local Italian restaurants near me. Love it.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Oh how I wish I was able to go to these restaurants[emoji7][emoji39]





BBC said:


> DH and I both enjoy fine dining very much. I do not cook dinner (better for our relationship and health!). We will go to Vegas and not see any shows or gamble. We live near NYC and go to Del Posto once or twice a year, can’t do it more often than that. I think more places should have the bag stool.





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I know!!    I hope she had some disinfectant wipes with her.





Yoshi1296 said:


> That sounds wonderful! I've heard great things about Del Posto.



After a few pages of dining, bag decorating and where people put their bags ... could we please get back to wildlife sightings?

Thanks all. (The topics are fun and there are other threads for them should you wish to continue discussion them.)


----------



## TankerToad

Manhattan today 
25 Birkin
Plus shes wearing a chanel Cosmo jacket under her shawl 
So chic


----------



## cafecreme15

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4016001
> 
> Manhattan today
> 25 Birkin
> Plus shes wearing a chanel Cosmo jacket under her shawl
> So chic



Love everything in this photo! The epitome of chic sophistication. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sparks1007

Spotted in Phnom Penh International Airport departures a B25 in blue agate. Sorry couldn't take a photo without looking like a total weirdo.


----------



## VesperSparrow

TankerToad said:


> View attachment 4016001
> 
> Manhattan today
> 25 Birkin
> Plus shes wearing a chanel Cosmo jacket under her shawl
> So chic


Fantastic shot of a fantastic look.


----------



## antheakuma

Bolide ❤


----------



## alvarolove16

I don't have any pictures but I spotted a couple B Bags in Munich over the weekend and also this week. (I'll try to snap some pics the next time.)

On Saturday a lady was leaving the Underground Station with a Birkin 35 cm (Clemence or Togo). I couldn't make out the color though.

A couple of hours later a guy came into the Apple Store with a 30 cm Birkin in Gris (probably in Togo or Box). (The Apple Store is a great Neutral place to spot Hermes Bags because we all love Apple and everyone goes there.  hehe jk) 

Today I spotted a very chic lady at the Main Train Station. She was wearing a nice dark blue suit with a white Blouse and a silk scarf. Her Birkin was probably 30 cm or 35 cm (again in Clemence or Togo) and I couldn't quite make out the blue (It looked like a bluish Noir so maybe Indigo or Marine almost the same color as the rest of her outfit) If you have a better idea, although its hard to say without pictures, please leave a comment. ^^
This spotting was one of my favorites so far; the Birkin really completed the Business look so well and the Bag was the perfect size - not too large and not too small.


----------



## alvarolove16

alvarolove16 said:


> I don't have any pictures but I spotted a couple B Bags in Munich over the weekend and also this week. (I'll try to snap some pics the next time.)
> 
> On Saturday a lady was leaving the Underground Station with a Birkin 35 cm (Clemence or Togo). I couldn't make out the color though.
> 
> A couple of hours later a guy came into the Apple Store with a 30 cm Birkin in Gris (probably in Togo or Box). (The Apple Store is a great Neutral place to spot Hermes Bags because we all love Apple and everyone goes there.  hehe jk)
> 
> Today I spotted a very chic lady at the Main Train Station. She was wearing a nice dark blue suit with a white Blouse and a silk scarf. Her Birkin was probably 30 cm or 35 cm (again in Clemence or Togo) and I couldn't quite make out the blue (It looked like a bluish Noir so maybe Indigo or Marine almost the same color as the rest of her outfit) If you have a better idea, although its hard to say without pictures, please leave a comment. ^^
> This spotting was one of my favorites so far; the Birkin really completed the Business look so well and the Bag was the perfect size - not too large and not too small.



Oh and Perhaps for this last spotting, maybe she was also carrying a gray bag. But it thought it had a bluish taint. ‍♂️


----------



## Aelfaerie

Stealth snapped this one on the subway!


----------



## azukitea

Spotted multiple Hermes bags birkin kelly Constance bolide Lindy toolbox -  everywhere at Artbasel in Hong Kong ! It’s literally like a H bag catwalk show


----------



## Yoshi1296

Finally felt brave enough to snap a pic! Saw this on the subway on my way to school. It was a dark brown color but in the pic it looks different.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Yoshi1296 said:


> Finally felt brave enough to snap a pic! Saw this on the subway on my way to school. It was a dark brown color but in the pic it looks different.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4017776


Good job !! Beautiful Lindy.


----------



## Yoshi1296

chkpfbeliever said:


> Good job !! Beautiful Lindy.



Thanks!!


----------



## pjhm

L etoile said:


> That green Kelly is tdf!



Couldn’t agree more! Some lucky lady!


----------



## pjhm

catsinthebag said:


> This looks so French to me — there are no twillies, no dangling horses or fur poofs. Just the plain architectural beauty of the Birkin — simple elegance.



Yes!! I think it’s a disgrace to add those childish fur balls to any elegant bag!


----------



## pjhm

Yoshi1296 said:


> I agree. I've always found the extra charms and twillies on Hermes bags to be kinda unattractive. I think one cute charm is fine. But some folks really overdo it with all the stuff.



Yes, simply cheapens the bag.


----------



## sparks1007

Seen in Manila today.


----------



## sparks1007

Also saw a new barenia B30 but couldn't get a photo. Was a beautiful thing though.


----------



## LT bag lady

30 Birkin in Boston, great look!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Today - Saks 5th Avenue shoe department :
-Black 35 Birkin , GHW
- mini Kelly GHW - in marine (I think) shiny croc 
Barney’s - black ostrich retourne Kelly GHW 
Bergdorf’s 25cm Swift (I think) etoupe PHW Birkin 
It was raining heavily in NYC today - and there was no way I was able to snap any photos- my husband would have had my head !


----------



## KH8

Forgive my ignorance but first time seeing combo like this~~


----------



## catin

KH8 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but first time seeing combo like this~~


Oh that is indeed very interesting; my first time seeing that as well.


----------



## ayc

KH8 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but first time seeing combo like this~~


it's called club...limited ....released few years back


----------



## Meta

@KH8 @catin Yes, that's the Club Birkin as @ayc mentioned. It's from 2011. Love the combo in Etain/Graphite. There's a thread on it here.


----------



## Serva1

weN84 said:


> @KH8 @catin Yes, that's the Club Birkin as @ayc mentioned. It's from 2011. Love the combo in Etain/Graphite. There's a thread on it here.



Thank you for the link and info, always a pleasure learning more about H bags [emoji173]️


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings 
Mini Kelly II in Lipstick Chèvre 


Black Togo B35 


Gold Epsom/Coucheval B35


----------



## Tonimichelle

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> Mini Kelly II in Lipstick Chèvre
> View attachment 4027219
> 
> Black Togo B35
> View attachment 4027223
> 
> Gold Epsom/Coucheval B35
> View attachment 4027222


Love these photos, thank you! They validate me using my B35 for grocery shopping when my DH says my Birkin is not appropriate for the supermarket


----------



## christina86

Cutest Evelyne TPM at Saks today in what I think is bleu electrique.  This was my first attempt at a picture for this thread so quality isn't great but I loved this bag on her.  Very cute!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

KH8 said:


> Forgive my ignorance but first time seeing combo like this~~


That is called the 'Club' and a special edition a few years ago.  The lizard trim is the highlight of the bag.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

christina86 said:


> Cutest Evelyne TPM at Saks today in what I think is bleu electrique.  This was my first attempt at a picture for this thread so quality isn't great but I loved this bag on her.  Very cute!
> 
> View attachment 4027554


You did well.  Hope this is the end of the beginning with many more to come !


----------



## QuelleFromage

christina86 said:


> Cutest Evelyne TPM at Saks today in what I think is bleu electrique.  This was my first attempt at a picture for this thread so quality isn't great but I loved this bag on her.  Very cute!
> 
> View attachment 4027554


I have this bag and haven't carried it...now I might have to keep it


----------



## christina86

QuelleFromage said:


> I have this bag and haven't carried it...now I might have to keep it



You should definitely wear it!! The color looked beautiful in person and seemed to pair effortlessly with such a cute casual outfit. Have you had this bag for a long time?


----------



## QuelleFromage

christina86 said:


> You should definitely wear it!! The color looked beautiful in person and seemed to pair effortlessly with such a cute casual outfit. Have you had this bag for a long time?


I've had it since early this year. I have the TPM in Blue Nuit and Gold - I use both a lot - and two brand new ones still in boxes - Vert Vertigo with Vert Foncé strap, and Bleu Electrique. I can't justify four but now I am thinking about  keeping BE instead of the green  They are both great.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

QuelleFromage said:


> I've had it since early this year. I have the TPM in Blue Nuit and Gold - I use both a lot - and two brand new ones still in boxes - Vert Vertigo with Vert Foncé strap, and Bleu Electrique. I can't justify four but now I am thinking about  keeping BE instead of the green  They are both great.


I purchased the BE with navy (bleu nuit, I think) strap in Japan! It's so cute


----------



## Selenet

Sorry for the blurry photo I was walking. The lady was very chic!


----------



## DYH

Going up the escalator for work and spotted the lindy!


----------



## ipodgirl

Today at Stanford Mall... while I was checking out the upcoming Palo Alto store.


----------



## DreamingPink

ipodgirl said:


> Today at Stanford Mall... while I was checking out the upcoming Palo Alto store.
> 
> View attachment 4031877
> 
> View attachment 4031876



Wow the B is so unique and beautiful!


----------



## cocomlle

ipodgirl said:


> Today at Stanford Mall... while I was checking out the upcoming Palo Alto store.
> 
> View attachment 4031877
> 
> View attachment 4031876



Nice shot! I've always loved that B...have only seen in pics, but would have loved to see IRL! One more month for store opening...will be good time for observing wildlife!


----------



## Meta

MiniNavy said:


> Wow the B is so unique and beautiful!


Don't know the name of it but it was seasonal item for 2012 in Rose Jaipur, Etain and Gris Tourterelle.


----------



## LadyCupid

weN84 said:


> Don't know the name of it but it was seasonal item for 2012 in Rose Jaipur, Etain and Gris Tourterelle.


It is called "Cascade".


----------



## sparks1007

In Manila today.


----------



## periogirl28

cocomlle said:


> Nice shot! I've always loved that B...have only seen in pics, but would have loved to see IRL! One more month for store opening...will be good time for observing wildlife!


Yeap, saw those Birkins at every Hermes event that year.


----------



## ipodgirl

cocomlle said:


> Nice shot! I've always loved that B...have only seen in pics, but would have loved to see IRL! One more month for store opening...will be good time for observing wildlife!



Thanks! Yes, it’s so unique and beautiful. I almost followed her into the Apple store for a closer look but felt that might be too stalker-ish [emoji28].


----------



## DreamingPink

weN84 said:


> Don't know the name of it but it was seasonal item for 2012 in Rose Jaipur, Etain and Gris Tourterelle.





yodaling1 said:


> It is called "Cascade".



Thank you for the info! You ladies are so kind and knowledgable 
If I stepped into the H world a few years earlier this bag would be on top of my wish list


----------



## DYH

Another Lindy spotted!

Will i offend people if i make a comment about this jacket?


----------



## chicinthecity777

DYH said:


> Another Lindy spotted!
> 
> Will i offend people if i make a comment about this jacket?
> 
> View attachment 4033140


We don't normally comment (negatively) on the outfit in this thread as these people didn't ask their photos to be taken and put on the internet.


----------



## DYH

xiangxiang0731 said:


> We don't normally comment (negatively) on the outfit in this thread as these people didn't ask their photos to be taken and put on the internet.


noted. thanks for this.


----------



## iamyumi

Very elegant lady with an orange B35


----------



## romaverona

Beautiful olive green lindy at school
pick up yesterday.


----------



## Yoshi1296

DYH said:


> Another Lindy spotted!
> 
> Will i offend people if i make a comment about this jacket?
> 
> View attachment 4033140



Heh I actually like the jacket. Very trendy with the whole early 2000s style coming back now. And juicy couture will always have a special place in my heart. So many fun memories hahaha


----------



## romaverona

Violet B35 PHW at the local supermarket just now


----------



## Rouge H

CNN”s wildlife sighting


----------



## Yoshi1296

No pics but I saw a Kelly in a beige color (perhaps trench? Definitely wasn’t etoupe). And a Birkin 35 in a color that looked like plomb. Both were gorgeous!


----------



## sbelle

In front of FSH today


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

iamyumi said:


> View attachment 4033233
> 
> Very elegant lady with an orange B35



It's a Great Pumpkin!!!


(This is my, and a couple of friend's euphemism for an orange toned Birkin, irrespective of size/actual color. We also call them 'Charlie Browns'!)


----------



## DYH

In korea for work and saw this at a cafe


----------



## sbelle

At the corner of Rue Faubourg and Rue Royal today


----------



## DYH

DYH said:


> In korea for work and saw this at a cafe


 I forgot attachmentn again.. sorry


----------



## Selenet

Ar the British Museum yesterday, Birkin with a Twilly. [emoji4]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VesperSparrow

One (maybe the only one) spring day at the New York Botanical Garden
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## sbelle

Saw quite a few bags in Paris today


----------



## sbelle

A few more from FSH area


----------



## sbelle

At FSH


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

A couple of days ago near the theatre district...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> At FSH
> 
> View attachment 4037329
> View attachment 4037333


Is that Blue Zanzibar B or Blue Hydra ?  So gorgeous.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> A few more from FSH area
> 
> View attachment 4037321
> View attachment 4037322


That birdie is in one of my favorite colors !!


----------



## pinkiestarlet

sbelle said:


> A few more from FSH area
> 
> View attachment 4037321
> View attachment 4037322


Love the Roulis


----------



## scottsdale92

Nice Kelly this past Sunday @ the Jo Malone corner, Neiman Marcus of Scottsdale, AZ. 
Wishing I would have captured a better image--but I forgot to silence my phone while trying to sneak the first photo and the camera sound was too audible to retry


----------



## minuit

Orange Kelly at the post office


----------



## frou frou

sbelle said:


> At FSH
> 
> View attachment 4037329
> View attachment 4037333



Surprised to see a twilly handle in Paris!


----------



## izzyParis

. Paris metro sighting in my favorite bleu nuit.  Plenty of other h sightings in Paris but a bleu nuit b35, had to stop & snap a photo. She made me want a b35 again but I always change my mind as the size appears a bit large on my frame.


----------



## Monique1004

izzyParis said:


> View attachment 4039731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Paris metro sighting in my favorite bleu nuit.  Plenty of other h sightings in Paris but a bleu nuit b35, had to stop & snap a photo. She made me want a b35 again but I always change my mind as the size appears a bit large on my frame.



Hmm.... that B looks more like Noir to me because the jacket seems to be black. My Blue Nuit Kelly looks blue next to black clothes. Or maybe Indigo?


----------



## izzyParis

Sorry about the quality of the photo, it was probably user error/older phone/lack of lighting down in the metro, but I was was wearing my bleu nuit nuit evie at the time, and we were h twins in leather color.  It was my first attempt at capturing a sighting,  so please excuse the quality.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I saw two etoupe birkins within two minutes of each other on Lexington and 59th in NYC!! I want one soooo bad haha


----------



## dgie

Lots of large Kellys lately


----------



## honhon

dgie said:


> Lots of large Kellys lately


i noticed that too, esp with kelly


----------



## izzyParis

Yoshi1296 said:


> I saw two etoupe birkins within two minutes of each other on Lexington and 59th in NYC!! I want one soooo bad haha



I am the same way, I want etoupe b30 with palladium hw!


----------



## izzyParis

. Black b35 on Paris metro on the left part of the busy photo.


----------



## papertiger

frou frou said:


> Surprised to see a twilly handle in Paris!



Prob a tourist


----------



## christina86

Yoshi1296 said:


> I saw two etoupe birkins within two minutes of each other on Lexington and 59th in NYC!! I want one soooo bad haha



I was on 59th & Lex yesterday afternoon around 3pm but with my K32 etoupe.  Finally took her out again with the clear weather and saw a lot of H bags. I always wonder if anyone is a tpf member.


----------



## NewBeeUn

I felt creepy taking this 

Google provided the name so correct if incorrect Dechainee Toile de Camp and Fauve Barenia Kelly @ NBS


----------



## Yoshi1296

christina86 said:


> I was on 59th & Lex yesterday afternoon around 3pm but with my K32 etoupe.  Finally took her out again with the clear weather and saw a lot of H bags. I always wonder if anyone is a tpf member.



Oh I was there at around 5pm that day! I was on a work call standing right outside the Sephora there!


----------



## lakeshow

papertiger said:


> Prob a tourist



I don't Hermes well - what makes you say that?


----------



## cafecreme15

GM Etoupe Evie spotted in Philadelphia today! Was very exciting because I rarely see H bags here.


----------



## sparks1007

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4045862
> 
> 
> GM Etoupe Evie spotted in Philadelphia today! Was very exciting because I rarely see H bags here.



What a great outfit. She makes the Evie look very cool.


----------



## cdinh87

cafecreme15 said:


> View attachment 4045862
> 
> 
> GM Etoupe Evie spotted in Philadelphia today! Was very exciting because I rarely see H bags here.


I'm from Philadelphia and feel the same way!! I get super excited when i spot H bags. Hahaha

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## lulilu

sbelle said:


> Saw quite a few bags in Paris today
> 
> View attachment 4037316
> View attachment 4037317



The grey ostrich is fabulous!  So much ostrich seems to be popping up.


----------



## NewBeeUn

You all are the best people to ask. I spotted a Birkin (I think, it sure did look like one)today my client said it was an SO from 25 years ago. It had her initials on a piece of leather an inch below the middle of the flap I couldn't find anything remotely similar on Google. It was truly the most beautiful brown patinated Hermes(?) bag I've seen to date and I don't say that at all even less about what looked to be a Birkin. Was the piece authentic any idea what I'm talking about?


----------



## DYH

2 blues within an hour of each other on friday!


----------



## Luvquality

lakeshow said:


> I don't Hermes well - what makes you say that?


You see very, very few French women using twillies. They seem to prefer their Hermes without add-on decoration.


----------



## GrRoxy

Luvquality said:


> You see very, very few French women using twillies. They seem to prefer their Hermes without add-on decoration.



Ive never seen any tbh. No twillies, charms, nothing. I myself got them after seeing pics on tpf but the look is too much for me 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## VesperSparrow

At the movies - Pink Kelly meets Black Panther
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## cafecreme15

DYH said:


> 2 blues within an hour of each other on friday!
> 
> View attachment 4051752
> View attachment 4051753



This pink coat [emoji7]


----------



## iamyumi

Spotted a pretty red (rouge grenat?) Kelly on the way to work


----------



## sbelle

This pic is from a recent trip to Paris .  A very stylish young man carrying a ghillies Kelly.  

I waited to post this because he totally caught me taking this picture and I was afraid he was a member here.  

I’ve gotten over my embarrassment .  A little bit at least .


----------



## nicole0612

sbelle said:


> This pic is from a recent trip to Paris .  A very stylish young man carrying a ghillies Kelly.
> 
> I waited to post this because he totally caught me taking this picture and I was afraid he was a member here.
> 
> I’ve gotten over my embarrassment .  A little bit at least .
> 
> View attachment 4054363



This is gorgeous! I love the peek of the Tressage strap as well.


----------



## weibandy

sbelle said:


> This pic is from a recent trip to Paris .  A very stylish young man carrying a ghillies Kelly.
> 
> I waited to post this because he totally caught me taking this picture and I was afraid he was a member here.
> 
> I’ve gotten over my embarrassment .  A little bit at least .
> 
> View attachment 4054363


Great photo!  Considering everything, he is probably used to having his photo taken  .  No need for embarrassment.


----------



## pukasonqo

strathfield train to the city
GP
View attachment 4054639


----------



## DYH

Delayed posting. Lindy, Halzan and Bolide all in one day!

Btw - does anyone know if fb log in works w the tpf app? I cant figure out how


----------



## QuelleFromage

DYH said:


> Delayed posting. Lindy, Halzan and Bolide all in one day!
> 
> Btw - does anyone know if fb log in works w the tpf app? I cant figure out how
> View attachment 4054845
> View attachment 4054846
> View attachment 4054847


Megs and Vlad don't recommend using the app, but rather using the mobile-optimized website, so you may find issues with the app.


----------



## DYH

QuelleFromage said:


> Megs and Vlad don't recommend using the app, but rather using the mobile-optimized website, so you may find issues with the app.


thanks! yes, it's mobile optimized but I don't stay logged in. It's a pain to have to retype everything (vs on desktop/laptop, the session doesn't expire). I was hoping the app can keep me log in or can use finger prints...


----------



## QuelleFromage

DYH said:


> thanks! yes, it's mobile optimized but I don't stay logged in. It's a pain to have to retype everything (vs on desktop/laptop, the session doesn't expire). I was hoping the app can keep me log in or can use finger prints...


Not to go way off topic, but a) you can accept cookies and check "stay logged in" on the site, or you can log into the mobile site wth Facebook.
Back to topic, as usual Manhattan is H heaven. There is a man in my neighborhood with the most divine toile and Barenia 50cm HAC. I need to find a smaller one for DH>


----------



## pukasonqo

bummer, photo didn’t work!
GP


----------



## Monique1004

DYH said:


> Delayed posting. Lindy, Halzan and Bolide all in one day!
> 
> Btw - does anyone know if fb log in works w the tpf app? I cant figure out how
> View attachment 4054845
> View attachment 4054846
> View attachment 4054847



I really love the blue Jean bolide!


----------



## AnnaSteurer

pukasonqo said:


> bummer, photo didn’t work!
> GP
> View attachment 4054853



is that a D-ring underneath the handle? i thought only canvas GP come with a long strap?
i am quite new to hermes. maybe someone can clarify?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> This pic is from a recent trip to Paris .  A very stylish young man carrying a ghillies Kelly.
> 
> I waited to post this because he totally caught me taking this picture and I was afraid he was a member here.
> 
> I’ve gotten over my embarrassment .  A little bit at least .
> 
> View attachment 4054363


Love the strap on the Ghillies.  And his sneakers are so fun.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Monique1004 said:


> I really love the blue Jean bolide!


Same here !! Blue Jean with its contrast stitching is so hip.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DYH said:


> thanks! yes, it's mobile optimized but I don't stay logged in. It's a pain to have to retype everything (vs on desktop/laptop, the session doesn't expire). I was hoping the app can keep me log in or can use finger prints...


I find it annoying to log in everything on the phone app and the photos don't show up if I'm use my cellular data.  It only works with Wi-Fi.


----------



## VesperSparrow

New York City Ballet gala red carpet


----------



## VesperSparrow

Not exactly wild but surely fair game


----------



## nicole0612

VesperSparrow said:


> New York City Ballet gala red carpet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4056502



The woman holding the cell phone is fantastic! That jacket is stunning!


----------



## cdinh87

Spotted an orange bag one our way to our FSH appointment on May 2. Spotted lots of birkins around that area but my hands were tied up after scoring a few things at the flagship store. [emoji4]

Also spotted the birkin while walking around Champs Elysees the day before.

Finally, I can post a picture in this thread! I don't see many H bags where I am so this is very exciting to me!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

Was at a conference in Manhattan it was raining Hermès , I have never seen so many  black Birkin in one place.


----------



## cafecreme15

Shrinkkbo said:


> Was at a conference in Manhattan it was raining Hermès , I have never seen so many  black Birkin in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061973
> View attachment 4061973
> View attachment 4061974
> View attachment 4061975
> View attachment 4061976
> View attachment 4061977


You have a good eye! And I love the Respoke espadrilles in your first two pictures.


----------



## DYH

i work really hard to support my Hermes addiction
Therefore, i always go ‘awwww’ when i see other working women w Hermes during the commute


----------



## DR2014

DYH said:


> i work really hard to support my Hermes addiction
> Therefore, i always go ‘awwww’ when i see other working women w Hermes during the commute
> View attachment 4063103
> View attachment 4063105


I know exactly what you mean!!


----------



## DYH

DR2014 said:


> I know exactly what you mean!!


right?? Confession: there are days at work when EVERYTHING is a fire drill, I go "hummmm... why am I doing this to myself?" Then I look at whatever Hermes bag I was using and I think - THIS IS THE REASON.  (then it gets into a complicated - do I really need more bags? (yes), do I really want to work so hard for them? (yes). I could be saving a lot more (but i'm not going to), i am soooo vain (at least I acknowledge it).. AND... I back to putting out another fire!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DYH said:


> i work really hard to support my Hermes addiction
> Therefore, i always go ‘awwww’ when i see other working women w Hermes during the commute
> View attachment 4063103
> View attachment 4063105


Same here ! I always like to see other women with the same twilly as me. Got to love that Kelly.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

DYH said:


> right?? Confession: there are days at work when EVERYTHING is a fire drill, I go "hummmm... why am I doing this to myself?" Then I look at whatever Hermes bag I was using and I think - THIS IS THE REASON.  (then it gets into a complicated - do I really need more bags? (yes), do I really want to work so hard for them? (yes). I could be saving a lot more (but i'm not going to), i am soooo vain (at least I acknowledge it).. AND... I back to putting out another fire!


Exactly my thoughts.  The fire drills happen daily but it gives me great comfort to turn around and look at some of the H goodies that I've on, whether it is just a bracelet, scarf or a bag.  No one will understand.


----------



## sydgirl

Shrinkkbo said:


> Was at a conference in Manhattan it was raining Hermès , I have never seen so many  black Birkin in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061973
> View attachment 4061973
> View attachment 4061974
> View attachment 4061975
> View attachment 4061976
> View attachment 4061977


Love the green b [emoji172] vert vertigo??


----------



## cafecreme15

DYH said:


> i work really hard to support my Hermes addiction
> Therefore, i always go ‘awwww’ when i see other working women w Hermes during the commute
> View attachment 4063103
> View attachment 4063105





DYH said:


> right?? Confession: there are days at work when EVERYTHING is a fire drill, I go "hummmm... why am I doing this to myself?" Then I look at whatever Hermes bag I was using and I think - THIS IS THE REASON.  (then it gets into a complicated - do I really need more bags? (yes), do I really want to work so hard for them? (yes). I could be saving a lot more (but i'm not going to), i am soooo vain (at least I acknowledge it).. AND... I back to putting out another fire!


AMEN to that!! Also that is a stunning Kelly in the photo.


----------



## sbelle

Lindy at Bergdorf Goodman today


----------



## DYH

Working women w their H during commute


----------



## luckylove

sbelle said:


> Lindy at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> View attachment 4063986



Great photos! I love seeing photos of lindys out in the wild! I rarely see them where I live!


----------



## Shrinkkbo

sydgirl said:


> Love the green b [emoji172] vert vertigo??


Yes it was a beauty to behold in a B , had my Vert Vertigo K for the trip as well


----------



## nana9026

DR2014 said:


> I know exactly what you mean!!



+1


----------



## Genie27

I only seem to find wildlife in multiples. Two Evies and a Birdie at the H sale. I was trying to zoom in on the B to figure out the cross body strap attachment but since it looked pretty empty, it would probably not stress out the sangles. Still!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

chkpfbeliever said:


> Exactly my thoughts.  The fire drills happen daily but it gives me great comfort to turn around and look at some of the H goodies that I've on, whether it is just a bracelet, scarf or a bag.  *No one will understand.*


We do!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I only seem to find wildlife in multiples. Two Evies and a Birdie at the H sale. I was trying to zoom in on the B to figure out the cross body strap attachment but since it looked pretty empty, it would probably not stress out the sangles. Still!!


Do you think she was using a Maxi Twilly for that cross body strap? 
It looks like fabric…


----------



## Genie27

Cookiefiend said:


> Do you think she was using a Maxi Twilly for that cross body strap?
> It looks like fabric…


I couldn't tell entirely. The attachment part looked like a twilly, and then the main part of the strap looked like leather/canvas (I don't recall, but I guess it could have been a braided MT). I could not get a clear shot as they were in a group and the others kept blocking my view. Haha, I felt like David Attenborough stalking my prey with an iPhone camera.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Genie27 said:


> I couldn't tell entirely. The attachment part looked like a twilly, and then the main part of the strap looked like leather/canvas (I don't recall, but I guess it could have been a braided MT). I could not get a clear shot as they were in a group and the others kept blocking my view. Haha, I felt like David Attenborough stalking my prey with an iPhone camera.


----------



## Monique1004

Cookiefiend said:


> Do you think she was using a Maxi Twilly for that cross body strap?
> It looks like fabric…



It looks too narrow to be a maxi twilly.


----------



## Toronto Carre

chkpfbeliever said:


> Exactly my thoughts.  The fire drills happen daily but it gives me great comfort to turn around and look at some of the H goodies that I've on, whether it is just a bracelet, scarf or a bag.  No one will understand.


One more reason we come to the H forum on TPF. We understand.


----------



## ehy12

My first wildlife photo! B40 gris tourtourelle (?) Beverly Hills


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

It almost looks like the lady sitting next to the bag is smiling for your photo!


----------



## ehy12

BagsNBaguettes said:


> It almost looks like the lady sitting next to the bag is smiling for your photo!


Oops I didn't realize there was a lady back there! She was not the bags owner...i should block out her face...


----------



## HoneyLocks

Gnuj said:


> Sorry if the shot is blurry.


What kind of strap is that? Where is it attached?


----------



## Tonimichelle

HoneyLocks said:


> What kind of strap is that? Where is it attached?


Well unless someone put holes in their Birkin I don’t think the bag is Hermes. There are a lot of lookalikes that come with a strap attached like that.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Gnuj said:


> Sorry if the shot is blurry.


This doesn't look like a Hermes bag to me.


----------



## 2manybags

sbelle said:


> Lindy at Bergdorf Goodman today
> 
> View attachment 4063986



Is this a 30 or 34?


----------



## cafecreme15

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This doesn't look like a Hermes bag to me.



Agreed, I don’t see the gold Hermes hot stamp either


----------



## antheakuma

Various places in Singapore and Hong Kong


----------



## Gnuj

HoneyLocks said:


> What kind of strap is that? Where is it attached?


I'm not sure.  I can't tell from my picture.


----------



## Gnuj

xiangxiang0731 said:


> This doesn't look like a Hermes bag to me.


If this isn't a Hermes bag, can someone remove? Sorry!


----------



## rout345

antheakuma, is that last picture a Victoria in vache naturel? I thought the Victoria only came in clemence but this doesn't seem like clemence... the leather looks smoother?


----------



## lyseiki8

antheakuma said:


> Various places in Singapore and Hong Kong
> View attachment 4074427
> View attachment 4074428
> View attachment 4074429
> View attachment 4074430



It’s amazing that I saw more H in One day on this little sunny island than where I live in a year .  My DH was perplexed with my spying habits whenever we visit.


----------



## Monique1004

2manybags said:


> Is this a 30 or 34?



Looks 30 to me.


----------



## antheakuma

rout345 said:


> antheakuma, is that last picture a Victoria in vache naturel? I thought the Victoria only came in clemence but this doesn't seem like clemence... the leather looks smoother?


I thought it's Clemence. Perhaps it appears smoother because my photo was a bit blurry...


----------



## Sparkledolll

At an airport lounge.. looks like Rouge Grenet B30 to me..


----------



## GoStanford

Natalie j said:


> At an airport lounge.. looks like Rouge Grenet B30 to me..


Airport lounges are great places to catch sight of Hermes bags!


----------



## cafecreme15

antheakuma said:


> Various places in Singapore and Hong Kong
> View attachment 4074427
> View attachment 4074428
> View attachment 4074429
> View attachment 4074430
> View attachment 4074431
> View attachment 4074432
> View attachment 4074433
> View attachment 4074434
> View attachment 4074435
> View attachment 4074436



What a great array of photos! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


----------



## nadineluv

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person



That dude is getting a work out carrying that hac. I lifted it at the Grand Opening event, and it was EXTREMELY heavy. I can’t imagine walking around with it, with items in it.


----------



## Txoceangirl

nadineluv said:


> That dude is getting a work out carrying that hac. I lifted it at the Grand Opening event, and it was EXTREMELY heavy. I can’t imagine walking around with it, with items in it.


I agree!  My 30s are all I can manage


----------



## Yoshi1296

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person



Wow! It’s crazy people already got it!


----------



## Serva1

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person



Must have been great so see this bag in action! Thank you for sharing, so fun [emoji3]


----------



## nicole0612

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person



No WAY!!! What a cool sighting!


----------



## luckylove

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person



Wow! What an amazing bag!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


All I can think of when looking at this photo is "ouch! That must be so heavy!"


----------



## Yoshi1296

It’s definitely huge...I feel like I can fit and carry my newborn nephew in there hahahaha


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person




I must admit, my first instinct would have been to run up to him and chatted him up about it- but that would have seemed stalkerish, I think!


----------



## bagidiotic

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


The carpet seems to blend in so well too with that hac


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person



Amazing sighting!!! And I think he is definitely foregoing his gym workout. 40s are even too heavy for me now!


----------



## chicinthecity777

bagidiotic said:


> The carpet seems to blend in so well too with that hac


And the shirt too!


----------



## sydgirl

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


Wow looks heavy!! Kinda blends with the carpet lol Would love to see it in person [emoji4] great wildlife pic!! I spot black orans too [emoji4]


----------



## StaceyLyn

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


 I must not be too impressed with that 40 because the first thing I noticed were the Orans on the woman in the background.


----------



## odette57

Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


Love this sighting!  I saw this piece at the palo alto opening and it was sooo pretty! (And seems pretty hefty too!)


----------



## Selenet

She had a Kelly, really cool look. Shoes were Ferragamo. Her friend had Gucci slippers and a Chanel Boy bag.
Saw a lot of other H bags too. Geneve is the place to be!


----------



## Selenet

While waiting for the tram today...


----------



## xiaoxiao

bagidiotic said:


> The carpet seems to blend in so well too with that hac



Lol good eye BI!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4080844
> 
> 
> She had a Kelly, really cool look. Shoes were Ferragamo. Her friend had Gucci slippers and a Chanel Boy bag.
> Saw a lot of other H bags too. Geneve is the place to be!




Love this look!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

BagsNBaguettes said:


> I must admit, my first instinct would have been to run up to him and chatted him up about it- but that would have seemed stalkerish, I think!


DH suggested I talk to him and make sure he knows about tpf   He stepped into Chanel before I could get close enough to chat him up. No stalker moment that day.


----------



## periogirl28

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 4074914
> View attachment 4074915
> 
> 
> It’s amazing that I saw more H in One day on this little sunny island than where I live in a year .  My DH was perplexed with my spying habits whenever we visit.


This is normal. There is a lot of Hermes on that little island.


----------



## lyseiki8

periogirl28 said:


> This is normal. There is a lot of Hermes on that little island.



Eye candy !!!   I will be  'spying' again in nov and December


----------



## lilmissmeca

Spotted while strolling in Soho


----------



## TeeCee77

lilmissmeca said:


> Spotted while strolling in Soho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4088057



Any idea if this is gold or not? Hard to see if it has a gold stamp.


----------



## Monique1004

TeeCee77 said:


> Any idea if this is gold or not? Hard to see if it has a gold stamp.



Seems to me gold with GHW.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Upper East Side NYC!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Upper East Side NYC!


Great shot! Wish I was that quick with my phone, I’m debating if I can get away with it, digging in my bag for my phone, putting it on silent so they don’t catch me...by then the H wearer is usually home I imagine


----------



## heifer

Spotted all on the streets in Milan! 
I happen to notice, that women prefer the Kelly over the Birkin here.


----------



## OsloChic

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4080844
> 
> 
> She had a Kelly, really cool look. Shoes were Ferragamo. Her friend had Gucci slippers and a Chanel Boy bag.
> Saw a lot of other H bags too. Geneve is the place to be!



I went to Geneva a few weeks back and omg I have never seen more high end designer purses in one place[emoji50] So much fun to watch!


----------



## Rouge H

Ugh, the wear and tear on those poor Kelly’s carrying them that way. The handle looks like its about to pop off, the touret’s all loose, sangles floppy and bat wings...oh the bat wings


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Rouge H said:


> Ugh, the wear and tear on those poor Kelly’s carrying them that way. The handle looks like its about to pop off, the touret’s all loose, sangles floppy and bat wings...oh the bat wings



I actually think the ladies are totally pulling off the retourne Ks. And that's one thing I like about the retourne style is that they can go casual chic like that. Besides their bags don't seem to be carrying anything too heavy at all? Or are we looking at different wild life shots?


----------



## Rouge H

SupaUltra_J said:


> I actually think the ladies are totally pulling off the retourne Ks. And that's one thing I like about the retourne style is that they can go casual chic like that. Besides their bags don't seem to be carrying anything too heavy at all? Or are we looking at different wild life shots?



If you enlarge the pic by the handle you can see it lifting off the bag. It’s just a preference of each individual on how they like to carry their Kelly’s.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

How wonder how many of this design was made for the PA store opening?


Txoceangirl said:


> View attachment 4077725
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bellagio shops in Vegas. Headed into Chanel. Devil.Zhao. It wa stunning in person


----------



## periogirl28

Rouge H said:


> If you enlarge the pic by the handle you can see it lifting off the bag. It’s just a preference of each individual on how they like to carry their Kelly’s.





SupaUltra_J said:


> I actually think the ladies are totally pulling off the retourne Ks. And that's one thing I like about the retourne style is that they can go casual chic like that. Besides their bags don't seem to be carrying anything too heavy at all? Or are we looking at different wild life shots?


I kinda worry looking at these pics too, as my SAs have always said this is how the turnlock breaks...and then there is a long, long wait to replace hardware and we hear people complaining about it. At least one sangle should be on the turnlock to reduce stress. This may not be common knowledge to many.


----------



## periogirl28

chkpfbeliever said:


> How wonder how many of this design was made for the PA store opening?


I would think just one.


----------



## lilmissmeca

TeeCee77 said:


> Any idea if this is gold or not? Hard to see if it has a gold stamp.


I haven’t the slightest idea! She kept twirling the luggage around and I was just trying to get the shot without getting caught and looking like a stalker!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Rouge H said:


> If you enlarge the pic by the handle you can see it lifting off the bag. It’s just a preference of each individual on how they like to carry their Kelly’s.



Mm now you mention it. I thought comment was more about the style the ladies carry their K rather than the potential harm it does to the sacs due to weight. In terms of style for sure it is to each their own. Let’s just hope for the love of the beautiful Kellys they don’t over load them by too much. 

Now it makes me wonder for each Kelly size and different leather, what is the recommended weight the turn lock can bear if carried like the wild shots [emoji848].


----------



## nikribcorc

Sighted on Instagram new smooth classic Barenia Birkin


----------



## Genie27

Wildlife galore in Paris. If someone could confirm the size of the Kelly in the lower pics, I’d appreciate it. 

I also saw a mini K, mini Bolide and lots of exotics, 30s and 35s.


----------



## periogirl28

Genie27 said:


> Wildlife galore in Paris. If someone could confirm the size of the Kelly in the lower pics, I’d appreciate it.
> 
> I also saw a mini K, mini Bolide and lots of exotics, 30s and 35s.


It looks like a 28 Sellier to me. Pretty sure it's not 32 or 25.


----------



## Rouge H

mistikat said:


> Another friendly reminder - please obscure people's faces/identities before posting photos here. These people did not consent to being photographed and in the interest of their privacy, we ask that faces not be shown. Thanks.


----------



## Rouge H

mistikat said:


> We also do ask that members be mindful of people's privacy when taking photos, as they likely have not consented to be photographed and have their belongings on display here. So please be considerate when posting these "in the wild" photos. Thanks!



I’m posting this because now I’m confused as I’m being told rules have been changed without us being made aware. Since when has it been become up to the poster to choose if they want the faces shown or not?
Where is our consent to privacy?

Mistikat has always told us blank out the faces.

PS: Where’s the Hermes in the pic?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Addicted to bags said:


> My first contribution. Sorry the pic is not the best, I'll get better, lol



Please blank out people's faces before posting wildlife photos.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Rouge H said:


> I’m posting this because now I’m confused as I’m being told rules have been changed without us being made aware. Since when has it been become up to the poster to choose if they want the faces shown or not?
> Where is our consent to privacy?
> 
> Mistikat has always told us blank out the faces.
> 
> PS: Where’s the Hermes in the pic?


I doubt the rule has changed but since mistikat is no longer with us, nobody is enforce the rule any more. 

I think she carries a lindy.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Rouge H said:


> I’m posting this because now I’m confused as I’m being told rules have been changed without us being made aware. Since when has it been become up to the poster to choose if they want the faces shown or not?
> Where is our consent to privacy?
> 
> Mistikat has always told us blank out the faces.
> 
> PS: Where’s the Hermes in the pic?


I guess we will have to wait for TPF being sued for invasion of privacy!


----------



## lulilu

The member who posted the photo is somewhat new and may not have known about the rule (although a scroll through the thread shows no faces).  But a mod should have stepped in to edit or delete the photo.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Can we get an admin in here to do something about it? The picture should be cropped but yes the poster may have not known which is fine. Just a simple mistake.

@Megs @Vlad please help!!


----------



## Swanky

Rules aren't changing, it takes time for reported posts to be handled sometimes. . . . pic was removed.  Please just report the post and allow us to handle it


----------



## Addicted to bags

Sorry guys, I mentioned it was my first time and didn't realize the rule. Now I know, thanks!

And yes it was a Lindy 26 in etoupe.


----------



## loves

Addicted to bags said:


> Sorry guys, I mentioned it was my first time and didn't realize the rule. Now I know, thanks!
> 
> And yes it was a Lindy 26 in etoupe.



mistakes happen. please share edited/ blurred pics to keep this lovely thread going.  all photos are much appreciated


----------



## Megs

We love for this to feel like a safe space, which is why we have people blur/edit out faces. Everything in the H forum is still being addressed, we check all reports and get to them!


----------



## Vlad

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I guess we will have to wait for TPF being sued for invasion of privacy!



As an FYI, it is perfectly legal in the US to take a picture of a person in a public place, it is no invasion of privacy. Regardless, as a courtesy to those photographed, we do very much still prefer the person to be non-identifiable in the photos posted here.


----------



## cafecreme15

Vlad said:


> As an FYI, it is perfectly legal in the US to take a picture of a person in a public place, it is no invasion of privacy. Regardless, as a courtesy to those photographed, we do very much still prefer the person to be non-identifiable in the photos posted here.



Thanks Vlad! Came here to post exactly this. Always better to be safe than sorry, especially if it is not known if this picture was taken in the US or not.


----------



## PJW5813

I much prefer these serendipity captured real moments (Oh, that was me) to celebrities, put together by their stylist, posing.
The courtesy of anonymity is normally respected.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Vlad said:


> As an FYI, it is perfectly legal in the US to take a picture of a person in a public place, it is no invasion of privacy. Regardless, as a courtesy to those photographed, we do very much still prefer the person to be non-identifiable in the photos posted here.


Of course. But is it also legal to publish their face on the internet and store them on your server, especially there was a minor involved? Anyhow I don't live in the US. So perhaps the laws are more relaxed there.


----------



## Rouge H

Vlad said:


> As an FYI, it is perfectly legal in the US to take a picture of a person in a public place, it is no invasion of privacy. Regardless, as a courtesy to those photographed, we do very much still prefer the person to be non-identifiable in the photos posted here.



I’m so relieved the rules haven’t changed, however, I do feel that the mod’s need to be on the same page. As I was told it was perfectly ok. Thank you for clarifying


----------



## Yoshi1296

I think it’s more of a morals thing rather than a legal thing.

Obviously we wouldn’t want the child’s face on a random forum. Simply because common moral values tell us that it is not okay. So I’m glad the picture got taken down.

Anyways...back to topic,

I saw a tricolor Kelly! I don’t know exact color names but it was red, orange, and brown. Looked super cool!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

PJW5813 said:


> I much prefer these serendipity captured real moments (Oh, that was me) to celebrities, put together by their stylist, posing.
> The courtesy of anonymity is normally respected.


I agree and somehow I think you get a better picture of what the bags really look like than when they are held for a posed photo.


----------



## Notorious Pink

PJW5813 said:


> I much prefer these serendipity captured real moments (Oh, that was me) to celebrities, put together by their stylist, posing.
> The courtesy of anonymity is normally respected.



Absolutely, I agree. But there shouldn’t be any celebrities here, as that is definitely not “wildlife” and there is a separate thread for those photos.


----------



## PJW5813

i meant that this is a nicer thread (than the celebrity one)


----------



## Notorious Pink

PJW5813 said:


> i meant that this is a nicer thread (than the celebrity one)



Oh - sorry I misunderstood.
Agreed!!! [emoji16][emoji254][emoji1360]


----------



## Aelfaerie




----------



## JulesB68

Gorgeously soft & well cared for Massai, think potiron.


----------



## JulesB68

Now I’ve posted it, it looks more gold so not sure!


----------



## allanrvj

JulesB68 said:


> Gorgeously soft & well cared for Massai, think potiron.
> View attachment 4097439


I like her outfit


----------



## cafecreme15

JulesB68 said:


> Gorgeously soft & well cared for Massai, think potiron.
> View attachment 4097439



I’ve never cared for this bag style but the leather looks scrumptious.


----------



## azukitea

Birkin on the floor across the dim sum table


----------



## QuelleFromage

azukitea said:


> Birkin on the floor across the dim sum table


Oh no, the Birkin is on the Floor!!


----------



## Lilikay

chkpfbeliever said:


> Exactly my thoughts.  The fire drills happen daily but it gives me great comfort to turn around and look at some of the H goodies that I've on, whether it is just a bracelet, scarf or a bag.  No one will understand.


I do, and that’s the main reason I miss my job, and more than anything else, I miss having my own money, so I can buy my stuff without looking addicted or crazy.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

QuelleFromage said:


> Oh no, the Birkin is on the Floor!!


Yes, not only is it unsanitary, isn’t it bad luck to put your H on the floor?


----------



## honhon

if the floor / ground / street / train platform is not muddy or wet i usually leave my bag on the floor too.  this restaurant is way above my danger level.  if it were me here i would push my b just below my chair to protect it from potential accidents.


----------



## nicole0612

QF was making a clever joke with her comment


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

nicole0612 said:


> QF was making a clever joke with her comment





nicole0612 said:


> QF was making a clever joke with her comment


I got scolded in Vegas by the craps dealer to pick my bag off the floor.


----------



## QuelleFromage

PoppyLadyBird said:


> Thought I’d bump this up.  I got a a B30 etoupe in tadelakt, which was a push offer.  Not sure If I want to keep her. Is this box leather worth keeping?  Is this a rare item that I should keep or store credit it for a typical leather like Togo or Clemence? How is your Kelly holding up with the scratches?





azukitea said:


> Birkin on the floor across the dim sum table





PoppyLadyBird said:


> Yes, not only is it unsanitary, isn’t it bad luck to put your H on the floor?





honhon said:


> if the floor / ground / street / train platform is not muddy or wet i usually leave my bag on the floor too.  this restaurant is way above my danger level.  if it were me here i would push my b just below my chair to protect it from potential accidents.





nicole0612 said:


> QF was making a clever joke with her comment



 I am TOTALLY joking. It is a handbag. It goes on the floor sometimes. I am worth a lot more than my bag, I am made of more delicate leather (I hope!), and I do Tough Mudder  Anyway back to topic, two very nice Bs.


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

QuelleFromage said:


> I am TOTALLY joking. It is a handbag. It goes on the floor sometimes. I am worth a lot more than my bag, I am made of more delicate leather (I hope!), and I do Tough Mudder  Anyway back to topic, two very nice Bs.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Recycling - early morning outside H Florence.


----------



## Jukka

Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?


----------



## Yoshi1296

Jukka said:


> View attachment 4099471
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?



That skirt is sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Kkho

Jaune dor or maybe soleil??


----------



## renet

Jukka said:


> View attachment 4099471
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?



Would this be Ambre?


----------



## ahmoo

Jukka said:


> View attachment 4099471
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?



It looked kinda salmon pink on my screen... so my guess will be Crevette


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This is a handbag hanger that goes on the table edge.  For the price, it’s worth a try.  I have a similar one.

https://www.amazon.com/Foldable-Han...28991160&sr=1-87&nodeID=3420364011&psd=1&th=1


----------



## QuelleFromage

Yoshi1296 said:


> That skirt is sooooo pretty!!!


Agreed, I need skirt data!!


----------



## Le Lion

QuelleFromage said:


> Agreed, I need skirt data!!



This outfit is amazing! Great shot!


----------



## Jukka

Le Lion said:


> This outfit is amazing! Great shot!



Thank you, I tried to get as close as possible and take not blurry photo


----------



## Meta

Jukka said:


> View attachment 4099471
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?


Looks like Jaune d'Or to me. Soleil and Ambre is a little less dark/saturated and brighter.


----------



## cafecreme15

Jukka said:


> View attachment 4099471
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?



Amazing outfit and photo! Thanks for sharing with us


----------



## Monique1004

I was lucky to spot my favorite bag while waiting on line at the Whole Foods.


----------



## acrowcounted

Monique1004 said:


> I was lucky to spot my favorite bag while waiting on line at the Whole Foods.
> View attachment 4100766


H sandals too!


----------



## Zeremine

periogirl28 said:


> I kinda worry looking at these pics too, as my SAs have always said this is how the turnlock breaks...and then there is a long, long wait to replace hardware and we hear people complaining about it. At least one sangle should be on the turnlock to reduce stress. This may not be common knowledge to many.



Thanks for sharing this tidbit of information. Now I know why my turnlock is loose...Now it's a competition between whether it gets yanked out first or one of the sangles rips off from the stress lol


----------



## allywchu1

gracecheng29 said:


> Classy lady with her beautifully patina’d Barenia B on the subway in Tokyo.



very interesting


----------



## Tonimichelle

K35 spotted in Monaco


----------



## Tonimichelle

And a B35 outside Hotel de Paris


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4105812
> 
> K35 spotted in Monaco


So chic, love the bold color pairing!


----------



## Tonimichelle

bellebellebelle19 said:


> So chic, love the bold color pairing!


Me too, I also really liked the size, it gave it more of a casual feel somehow.


----------



## meowlett

On my way back from Seoul, my J28 was next to my neighbor's Berline 28.


----------



## catin

meowlett said:


> On my way back from Seoul, my J28 was next to my neighbor's Berline 28.
> 
> View attachment 4106555


Oh man I really want a berline 28 but want to check one out in person first. My local store had none in stock when I asked. Hopefully soon I shall see one!


----------



## meowlett

catin said:


> Oh man I really want a berline 28 but want to check one out in person first. My local store had none in stock when I asked. Hopefully soon I shall see one!


It was the first time that I saw a 28 in real life.  I only own seen minis before.  It is roomier than my J28, but is also not easy to get in and out of.


----------



## periogirl28

meowlett said:


> It was the first time that I saw a 28 in real life.  I only own seen minis before.  It is roomier than my J28, but is also not easy to get in and out of.


I agree. The straps can be a pain but it is also what makes me feel more secure travelling with mine. It fits just what I need, goes crossbody and is a less known H style. It last it went to San Sebastián for Tapas.


----------



## cafecreme15

meowlett said:


> On my way back from Seoul, my J28 was next to my neighbor's Berline 28.
> 
> View attachment 4106555



Never appreciated the beauty of the Berline until this photo [emoji7] I do think it is somewhat overpriced though


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> Never appreciated the beauty of the Berline until this photo [emoji7] I do think it is somewhat overpriced though



Same, that is why I stepped back from purchasing one myself. Preloved is much less though! But they are so hard to find pre-loved.


----------



## cafecreme15

Yoshi1296 said:


> Same, that is why I stepped back from purchasing one myself. Preloved is much less though! But they are so hard to find pre-loved.



I have some other bags on my list first but I would consider going pre-loved route for the Berline. I feel like it should be more in line with the price of a Halzan.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> I have some other bags on my list first but I would consider going pre-loved route for the Berline. I feel like it should be more in line with the price of a Halzan.



Yes I think they are around the price range when I was looking at pre-loved.


----------



## allanrvj

Yoshi1296 said:


> Same, that is why I stepped back from purchasing one myself. Preloved is much less though! But they are so hard to find pre-loved.


https://www.collectorsquare.com/sacs/hermes/hermes-berline-cuir-rouge-294931.html


----------



## Yoshi1296

allanrvj said:


> https://www.collectorsquare.com/sacs/hermes/hermes-berline-cuir-rouge-294931.html



ohh its so pretty! Thank you!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

Jukka said:


> View attachment 4099471
> 
> 
> Spotted this Constance 24  beauty in Paris right now. What color do you think it is?


I love how she styled the constance with that outfit. I would not be game at all to wear a coloured bag with a loud garment piece. But sje does it so well


----------



## bagnut1

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is a handbag hanger that goes on the table edge.  For the price, it’s worth a try.  I have a similar one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Foldable-Han...28991160&sr=1-87&nodeID=3420364011&psd=1&th=1


OMG, Amazon has a whole category of handbag hangers!
Thanks for info.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Kelly spotted in Cannes


----------



## cafecreme15

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4107612
> 
> Kelly spotted in Cannes


Great DG dress, too!


----------



## Tonimichelle

cafecreme15 said:


> Great DG dress, too!


Yes, I love this print. I’m married to a Sicilian and this is so reminiscent of the tiles in Sicily!


----------



## GinGin

At the Jacksonville, Florida Airport


----------



## meowlett

cafecreme15 said:


> Never appreciated the beauty of the Berline until this photo [emoji7] I do think it is somewhat overpriced though


While I have seen the mini in real life and the photos of the 28 before, I like the 28 a lot more after I was literally next to it.  That said, I still like my J28 more.  So not buying one any time soon.


----------



## cafecreme15

GinGin said:


> View attachment 4107847
> 
> At the Jacksonville, Florida Airport


Great shot! Not a bag style you see every day.


----------



## Tonimichelle

B35 Galeries Lafayette Nice today. I’m on a roll! It’s so much easier to get wildlife shots on holiday, firstly there’s a lot more Hermes but I’m also a lot less worried about being caught!!


----------



## Miss.E

I think this one is worth posting here. Such a beauty in real life


----------



## Tonimichelle

One more, B35 out and about in Nice this evening


----------



## apisss

Sydney Domestic Airport... well dressed middle aged gentleman .. [emoji1303]


----------



## Tonimichelle

Probably the last wildlife shot I’ll get in a long while now I’m home! Kelly, 28 I think, gold Togo leather PHW, Gatwick airport today.


----------



## kathydep

Palo Alto H Boutique - June 2, 2018
What’s so cool abt this is I also posted this wildlife collage in IG and most bags got ID’d by their owners!


----------



## azukitea

kathydep said:


> Palo Alto H Boutique - June 2, 2018
> What’s so cool abt this is I also posted this wildlife collage in IG and most bags got ID’d by their owners!


nice pic is the colour for the one on the top left anemone?


----------



## kathydep

azukitea said:


> nice pic is the colour for the one on the top left anemone?


Yes it is! It was stunning! And I know now who owns it!


----------



## Notorious Pink

kathydep said:


> Palo Alto H Boutique - June 2, 2018
> What’s so cool abt this is I also posted this wildlife collage in IG and most bags got ID’d by their owners!



Oooh! DM me your IG acct and we’ll follow you!


----------



## cocomlle

kathydep said:


> Palo Alto H Boutique - June 2, 2018
> What’s so cool abt this is I also posted this wildlife collage in IG and most bags got ID’d by their owners!



Wow, what a stylish group of locals!


----------



## candyapple15

BBC said:


> Oooh! DM me your IG acct and we’ll follow you!



yes please DM me too, i'd like to follow you


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Doblis Grizzly 35B on Opening Night of “Girls & Boys” at Minetta Lane Theatre



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tohu Bohu shawl sighting at Harry Potter and The Cursed Child


----------



## Bling&Bags

Love this thread! Saw a beautiful chic lady with B25 graphite lizard at a cafe in Singapore today... I apologize for the poor photography! Also saw another lady with a orange Victoria at another table!


----------



## obsessedwhermes

GUCCIhoochie said:


> View attachment 4113138
> 
> Doblis Grizzly 35B on Opening Night of “Girls & Boys” at Minetta Lane Theatre
> 
> View attachment 4113140
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tohu Bohu shawl sighting at Harry Potter and The Cursed Child



Gorgeous B35!


----------



## ipodgirl

I’ve been spotting goodies everywhere in Taipei! Black Lindy, BE Herbag, VV Constance, Gris Asphalte Birkin and more. Trying to take more wildlife photos haha.


----------



## Monique1004

Spotted this blue B35 at a restaurant. Can anyone guess the color? I know it's not Blue Jean for sure since it didn't have the contrast stitching. Maybe Colvert?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Monique1004 said:


> Spotted this blue B35 at a restaurant. Can anyone guess the color? I know it's not Blue Jean for sure since it didn't have the contrast stitching. Maybe Colvert?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4116143


I can’t identify the colour, but it’s TDF!


----------



## hananiki

Tonimichelle said:


> I can’t identify the colour, but it’s TDF!


Bleu de Malta in swift? 

Sent from my H4233 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monique1004

hananiki said:


> Bleu de Malta in swift?
> 
> Sent from my H4233 using Tapatalk



It was Togo or clemence. I saw the full front when she put it on the chair but only able to take the picture while I was leaving. It was a lovely one for sure.


----------



## c18027

In less than 10 minutes on a busy Saturday in the plaza of the cathedral in Cologne/Köln, Germany, I saw a Feu Constance 24, a Gold 30 Birkin, and this blue beauty ...


----------



## Txoceangirl

In Paris at the Margiela, Hermes Years exhibit

Lots of H bags in town and at exhibit
 this stood out...scarf and loafers


----------



## csetcos

Txoceangirl said:


> In Paris at the Margiela, Hermes Years exhibit
> 
> Lots of H bags in town and at exhibit
> this stood out...scarf and loafers



Hmmmmmm


----------



## doloresmia

On my way to Paris, waiting to board flight.... and the first thing I think is... there is the competition for a slot at FSH [emoji3]


----------



## doloresmia

Waiting for a taxi at CDG airport.... and more competition...

[emoji23]




I want this Kelly, what a perfect thing and looked marvelous on the owner too


----------



## cavalla

doloresmia said:


> Waiting for a taxi at CDG airport.... and more competition...
> 
> [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 4118018
> 
> 
> I want this Kelly, what a perfect thing and looked marvelous on the owner too



 You're funny! But at least you know the Kelly owner will not be competing with you for the same combo! Good luck at FSH!


----------



## doloresmia

cavalla said:


> You're funny! But at least you know the Kelly owner will not be competing with you for the same combo! Good luck at FSH!



Thank you Cavalla! My hopes are reasonably low as it is fashion week and I only have two days. ☹️

However, super enjoying the eye candy! Caught sight of this lovely Vert anis? B through some sale pants at Le bon marche 




Also this isn’t really wildlife... but can you imagine seeing some skater kid on the H skateboard? Hermès Sevres window


----------



## lilmissmeca

K and bracelet spotted at the Chanel boutique in the Bellagio


----------



## doloresmia

Elegant woman in line for Chanel at Printemps


----------



## DR2014

lilmissmeca said:


> K and bracelet spotted at the Chanel boutique in the Bellagio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4119017


I love her dress!  Wish I could find out about it!


----------



## doloresmia

Constance 18.... and maybe Orans too

I didn’t get a photo, but the best wildlife sighting today was at FSH where a Gorgeous woman in a full on black ball gown pushed past me at the entrance - she was carrying a black croc Kelly pochette with gold hardware. I was hoping she would show up on my instagram since I follow everything! But no luck so far


----------



## cafecreme15

doloresmia said:


> Constance 18.... and maybe Orans too
> 
> I didn’t get a photo, but the best wildlife sighting today was at FSH where a Gorgeous woman in a full on black ball gown pushed past me at the entrance - she was carrying a black croc Kelly pochette with gold hardware. I was hoping she would show up on my instagram since I follow everything! But no luck so far


Very good eye to catch this after this woman was seemingly so rude to you by pushing past you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

kathydep said:


> Palo Alto H Boutique - June 2, 2018
> What’s so cool abt this is I also posted this wildlife collage in IG and most bags got ID’d by their owners!


Love the white birkin and the lady's outfit.  Is that Chanel?


----------



## nicole0612

chkpfbeliever said:


> Love the white birkin and the lady's outfit.  Is that Chanel?


Yes, both ladies are wearing Chanel.


----------



## doloresmia

cafecreme15 said:


> Very good eye to catch this after this woman was seemingly so rude to you by pushing past you.



Lol - i didn’t mind, I imagined she was some poor fashion intern a la the devil wears prada and Anna Wintour was saying, get me scarves, where are the scarves! Did demarchelier confirm?

It is fashion week and all....


----------



## lilmissmeca

More Vegas sightings


----------



## Monique1004

At a Japanese gift store.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Evelyne GM III spotted at The Helen Hayes Theatre last night


----------



## Moirai

In Vegas






She wore her Halzan so effortlessly that it has now caught my attention


----------



## aquahot

Ritz, Paris.
I think it’s Violet? Stunning


----------



## cafecreme15

aquahot said:


> Ritz, Paris.
> I think it’s Violet? Stunning



Wow!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

aquahot said:


> Ritz, Paris.
> I think it’s Violet? Stunning


Oh my, that is beautiful!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

My first time feeling compelled enough to snap a photo! A stylish mom with this gorgeous b- wildlife sighting from Venice


----------



## mi.kay

I'm not sure if this is wildlife, but noticed a Clic H bracelet worn by Masterchef Australia contestant Khanh.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Monique1004 said:


>



They allow dogs in stores in Japan?



aquahot said:


> Ritz, Paris.
> I think it’s Violet? Stunning



*sigh* Another one to add to the Grail list......


----------



## Monique1004

BagsNBaguettes said:


> They allow dogs in stores in Japan?
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh* Another one to add to the Grail list......



This is Japanese gift shop in NJ in US.


----------



## Sakura198427

Monique1004 said:


> This is Japanese gift shop in NJ in US.


I've been looking for a Japanese gift shop in NJ!  Can you please share its name and location?  Thx!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Moirai said:


> In Vegas
> View attachment 4125252
> 
> View attachment 4125254
> 
> View attachment 4125255
> 
> She wore her Halzan so effortlessly that it has now caught my attention


Vegas has one of the best sightings in the West coast.


----------



## Monique1004

Sakura198427 said:


> I've been looking for a Japanese gift shop in NJ!  Can you please share its name and location?  Thx!



Sure. It's right across from the popular Japanese market called 'Mitsuwa' in edgewater.  

Kinokuniya New Jersey
595 River Rd, Edgewater, NJ 07020
(201) 496-6910
https://goo.gl/maps/2E8fcLGg8U32


----------



## cap4life

aquahot said:


> Ritz, Paris.
> I think it’s Violet? Stunning



This is one of my dream bags. I've seen it in person on another woman -- it was stunning.


----------



## OsloChic

Out at a restaurant in Copenhagen 
I’m not a fan of orange tbh but it’s so quintessential Hermès [emoji108]


----------



## cafecreme15

OsloChic said:


> Out at a restaurant in Copenhagen
> I’m not a fan of orange tbh but it’s so quintessential Hermès [emoji108]
> 
> View attachment 4138470



Great bag and love København!


----------



## Andy1612

Spotted a beautiful birkin at Mykonos airport earlier today [emoji295]️[emoji1430]


----------



## Monique1004

Effortless casual. Looks nice on her. I think I spotted her carrying a blue hydra Kelly last time.


----------



## candyapple15

@ Central Hong Kong, love this casual look of Kelly


----------



## meowlett

Birkin at a dog show.  I am not cheating as it is not mine.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Birkin on a farm (wine dinner) -  I’m not sure about the size (except that it’s big) or the color - but it matched the owner’s shirt which was an apricot color.


----------



## Julide

meowlett said:


> Birkin at a dog show.  I am not cheating as it is not mine.
> View attachment 4143785


Gris T? What a fab colour!


----------



## Sakura198427

Monique1004 said:


> Sure. It's right across from the popular Japanese market called 'Mitsuwa' in edgewater.
> 
> Kinokuniya New Jersey
> 595 River Rd, Edgewater, NJ 07020
> (201) 496-6910
> https://goo.gl/maps/2E8fcLGg8U32


Thanks a lot!


----------



## meowlett

Julide said:


> Gris T? What a fab colour!


It is actually etoupe.  The indoor lighting can be deceiving at times.


----------



## meowlett

Julide said:


> Gris T? What a fab colour!


Ok.  It is not etoupe either as that bag doesn't have contrast stitching.  It is not Gris T.  DH and I both think that it is GA.  But the light is deceiving.


----------



## hopiko

meowlett said:


> Ok.  It is not etoupe either as that bag doesn't have contrast stitching.  It is not Gris T.  DH and I both think that it is GA.  But the light is deceiving.


Sage maybe?


----------



## Julide

meowlett said:


> It is actually etoupe.  The indoor lighting can be deceiving at times.






meowlett said:


> Ok.  It is not etoupe either as that bag doesn't have contrast stitching.  It is not Gris T.  DH and I both think that it is GA.  But the light is deceiving.




The mysteries of H colours. Thank you for checking!


----------



## sydgirl

Julide said:


> Gris T? What a fab colour!


Trench? [emoji848]


----------



## QuelleFromage

hopiko said:


> Sage maybe?


 Looks like Sauge to me too.


----------



## Txoceangirl

QuelleFromage said:


> Looks like Sauge to me too.


Ditto!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Weds evening at the Park Avenue Armory


----------



## sbelle

Today in Chicago


----------



## DR2014

sbelle said:


> Today in Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4145974


I love her gold sneakers - can anyone id them?  thanks.


----------



## Monique1004

I see Evelyn everywhere I go these days... @PABT


----------



## Pessie

Monique1004 said:


> I see Evelyn everywhere I go these days... @PABT
> View attachment 4146323
> View attachment 4146325


It really brightens up that dull queue - what colour is it?


----------



## ipodgirl

I saw a pretty cute guy wearing this beauty on the metro in Taipei earlier this week!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

*Tokyo July 2018*


----------



## pearlsnjeans

In line at Amazon Go:




That color and size Kelly is gorgeous! ♥️


----------



## lyseiki8

'Exotic'  on the move at Takashimaya Singapore ..


----------



## Coconuts40

I'm loving the bigger bags that are starting to resurface more and more now.


----------



## ahhgoo

Exhausted hiker with Lindy! [emoji44]


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Picotin 



Lindy


----------



## Meta

Recent sighting


----------



## Genie27

Some recent sightings...


----------



## StaceyLyn

Genie27 said:


> Some recent sightings...


Thanks for posting this wildlife sighting pic Genie27.  I have those same lizard Legend sandals and this is the first time I've laid eyes on another pair!  They look great on that woman in your pic.


----------



## Julide

StaceyLyn said:


> Thanks for posting this wildlife sighting pic Genie27.  I have those same lizard Legend sandals and this is the first time I've laid eyes on another pair!  They look great on that woman in your pic.


Wow! These are fantastic!! Thank you for the name!  On the hunt!!!


----------



## Genie27

StaceyLyn said:


> Thanks for posting this wildlife sighting pic Genie27.  I have those same lizard Legend sandals and this is the first time I've laid eyes on another pair!  They look great on that woman in your pic.


They are gorgeous!! Her whole look was lovely.


----------



## StaceyLyn

Julide said:


> Wow! These are fantastic!! Thank you for the name!  On the hunt!!!


Full disclosure before the hunt begins:  I bought my pair in July 2016 and they were $4100.00, pre tax.  And although they look like Ombre Lizard, the color is called "graphite."  Lastly, they are awesome!


----------



## Julide

StaceyLyn said:


> Full disclosure before the hunt begins:  I bought my pair in July 2016 and they were $4100.00, pre tax.  And although they look like Ombre Lizard, the color is called "graphite."  Lastly, they are awesome!


Thank you!! I appreciate the disclosure!!


----------



## acrowcounted

Julide said:


> Thank you!! I appreciate the disclosure!!


Encore H store in Vegas had a pair this past weekend. I believe they were size 37.


----------



## ipodgirl

So saw many this week but only managed to sneak these two photos. Love the colors! 

In Taipei, Taiwan


----------



## texasgirliegirl

Julide said:


> Wow! These are fantastic!! Thank you for the name!  On the hunt!!!


I spotted a pair at the Chicago boutique last week....


----------



## Julide

texasgirliegirl said:


> I spotted a pair at the Chicago boutique last week....


Thank you!!


----------



## FreddieMac

Beautiful smoochy étoupe Shoulder Birkin 2 on the tube today.


----------



## Julide

acrowcounted said:


> Encore H store in Vegas had a pair this past weekend. I believe they were size 37.


Thank you!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

A recent sighting 

Plus, the other day, saw a pink verrou chaine at the Christopher Street 1 train station - too quick to get a shot


----------



## Lilikay

I’ve spotted a Evie yesterday in the orientation meeting at school. It was the first time in 6 months I’ve ever seen a H here. I’ve got so excited! There is hope!


Minutes later I also saw a gorgeous black k32 but couldn’t take a pic.


----------



## QuelleFromage

The Hamptons are overrun by Evelyne TPMs. I saw three in one restaurant in Sag Harbor....not including the one I was wearing! Then again, they are the perfect summer bag.


----------



## lulilu

QuelleFromage said:


> The Hamptons are overrun by Evelyne TPMs. I saw three in one restaurant in Sag Harbor....not including the one I was wearing! Then again, they are the perfect summer bag.



Yes, to add to their popularity, I see a lot of teens and youngsters carrying them.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings

Herbag 


Bleu Jean Evelyne


----------



## Julide

I saw a 35 bj b with ghw today. BJ is beautiful with ghw!


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> The Hamptons are overrun by Evelyne TPMs. I saw three in one restaurant in Sag Harbor....not including the one I was wearing! Then again, they are the perfect summer bag.





lulilu said:


> Yes, to add to their popularity, I see a lot of teens and youngsters carrying them.



Yes and yes. Saw a few of everything in Southampton yesterday. And yes to the teens....each seems to have at least two of the following:

VCA pendant
Cartier plain love
Evelyne TPM


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw some incredible bags in Italy, especially in Capri, but was only able to capture a couple.
Orange Kelly


This scrumptious looking white B



Also saw some great ostrich bags but sadly was too slow to take pics


----------



## Mariah Mabalot

Cookiefiend said:


> Birkin on a farm (wine dinner) -  I’m not sure about the size (except that it’s big) or the color - but it matched the owner’s shirt which was an apricot color.
> View attachment 4143824




I love the colors! I feel uncomfortable seeing bags on the ground tho


----------



## chica727

Spotted this cutie (Evie tpm) while strolling on the seawall.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Not my photo but a Phil Oh shot from Fashion Week, since we don't have a street style thread. This could make anyone take a second look at this bag! (Since the photo was in Vogue, I did not blur her face. If she's famous and I am clueless (likely) please move to celebs, lol!!)


----------



## krawford

Good to see a Victoria


----------



## etoupebirkin

QuelleFromage said:


> Not my photo but a Phil Oh shot from Fashion Week, since we don't have a street style thread. This could make anyone take a second look at this bag! (Since the photo was in Vogue, I did not blur her face. If she's famous and I am clueless (likely) please move to celebs, lol!!)
> 
> View attachment 4186971


She looks so breezy and chic!


----------



## berthak

QuelleFromage said:


> Not my photo but a Phil Oh shot from Fashion Week, since we don't have a street style thread. This could make anyone take a second look at this bag! (Since the photo was in Vogue, I did not blur her face. If she's famous and I am clueless (likely) please move to celebs, lol!!)
> 
> View attachment 4186971



Her name is Laurel Pantin. She’s a features director for InStyle [emoji1365]


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## UCDChick08

San Francisco, CA


----------



## doni

QuelleFromage said:


> Not my photo but a Phil Oh shot from Fashion Week, since we don't have a street style thread. This could make anyone take a second look at this bag! (Since the photo was in Vogue, I did not blur her face. If she's famous and I am clueless (likely) please move to celebs, lol!!)
> 
> View attachment 4186971



Lovely Victoria! Love that she is wearing proper (and not designer) espadrilles as well, the exact same ones I wear.


----------



## 1gunro

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first time feeling compelled enough to snap a photo! A stylish mom with this gorgeous b- wildlife sighting from Venice
> 
> View attachment 4126053



Ohhh my favorite 2 things! Lilly and H!!!


----------



## corezone

UCDChick08 said:


> San Francisco, CA
> 
> View attachment 4188355



Do you think this is the mini Halzan? I'm struggling to tell, as it doesn't look as small as I thought for the mini, but it doesn't look as big as the 31 either?  This looks a great size on this lady.


----------



## UCDChick08

corezone said:


> Do you think this is the mini Halzan? I'm struggling to tell, as it doesn't look as small as I thought for the mini, but it doesn't look as big as the 31 either?  This looks a great size on this lady.



I think it was a mini H as she was pretty petite IRL.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

corezone said:


> Do you think this is the mini Halzan? I'm struggling to tell, as it doesn't look as small as I thought for the mini, but it doesn't look as big as the 31 either?  This looks a great size on this lady.


Def mini!


----------



## cafecreme15

Walking in NYC today


----------



## MAGJES

cafecreme15 said:


> Walking in NYC today
> View attachment 4190993
> View attachment 4190994


I’m sorry....but I was drawn to both of these women’s feet.  The first one needs to tie her shoes or she is going to fall on that lovely Birkin.  The second woman....welll.....her shoes look too small. Love the color of her H though.


----------



## cafecreme15

MAGJES said:


> I’m sorry....but I was drawn to both of these women’s feet.  The first one needs to tie her shoes or she is going to fall on that lovely Birkin.  The second woman....welll.....her shoes look too small. Love the color of her H though.


Ha you're so right! I was thinking myself when I took the second picture that her shoes looked two sizes too small.


----------



## Christofle

Walked past a lady with a malachite porosus birkin 35 with phw while heading to the salon, stopped me dead in my tracks. She had a group of friends around her so I couldn’t stealthy snap a pic.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I was in the boutique in Miami today, so not exactly in the wild but I saw a gold Cherche that looked amazing on a woman  in a navy dress.  And then.......in walked a very stylish woman carrying a B30 Rose Azalee, I think, in matte croc!!!  It was so stunning!  I'm so sad that I couldn't get pictures.


----------



## cafecreme15

A beautiful well-loved Evie in what I think is cobalt? She had matching Chanel flats too!


----------



## Monique1004

cafecreme15 said:


> A beautiful well-loved Evie in what I think is cobalt? She had matching Chanel flats too!
> View attachment 4192079



Don't think so. Cobalt is brighter & more blue. Vert Cypres??


----------



## mrsinsyder

I have only seen an Hermes in my area once before today, so I had to snag a photo when I saw one while I was waiting in line. We’re getting a store a few hours from here soon so perhaps we’ll be seeing more in the future.


----------



## FreddieMac

No picture I’m afraid, but what appeared to be an SO navy blue croc (I’m afraid I don’t know exact colours) Kelly with what looked like black sangles at a London Design Festival party tonight.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

MAGJES said:


> I’m sorry....but I was drawn to both of these women’s feet.  The first one needs to tie her shoes or she is going to fall on that lovely Birkin.  The second woman....welll.....her shoes look too small. Love the color of her H though.


Me too ! I saw the same thing.


----------



## sbelle

Saks Chicago Michigan Avenue yesterday


----------



## sbelle

Neiman Marcus Michigan Avenue today


----------



## peggioka

A rare sighting of kelly danse in rose dragee with ghw on a beautiful young lady in Beverly Hills


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Neiman Marcus Michigan Avenue today
> 
> View attachment 4199642
> View attachment 4199643


Gorgeous blue outfit and lovely legs of that Chicago lady.  Anyone can id her outfit !


----------



## ichimatsu

chkpfbeliever said:


> Gorgeous blue outfit and lovely legs of that Chicago lady.  Anyone can id her outfit !


dress and coat are Dolce and Gabbana! (and the shoes Valentino, but I'm sure you already knew).


----------



## Tinn3rz

Saw two today which caught me by surprise since I never see any usually unless I’m at H. 

At Homegoods, an Etoupe Jypsiere and at Costco, a GA (I think) Evie.

Couldn’t get my phone out fast enough so I don’t have pics. Apologies!!


----------



## klynneann

Monique1004 said:


> Don't think so. Cobalt is brighter & more blue. Vert Cypres??





cafecreme15 said:


> A beautiful well-loved Evie in what I think is cobalt? She had matching Chanel flats too!
> View attachment 4192079


Colvert, I think.


----------



## HKsai

Croc Kelly mini I believe.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I couldn't snag a picture but I saw a young lady with what appeared to be a bright purple Victoria. First time seeing that style in person and I rather like it.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Today, just arriving into SF. B30 noir PHW


----------



## sbelle

Spotted a stylish woman carrying a beautiful brown Victoria on my flight yesterday.

Made me wonder why I ever got rid of mine .


----------



## krawford

sbelle said:


> Spotted a stylish woman carrying a beautiful brown Victoria on my flight yesterday.
> 
> Made me wonder why I ever got rid of mine .
> 
> 
> View attachment 4202258


I think the Victoria is a great travel bag.  Roomy and I like that it has feet in case you have to place it on the ground.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings
Black B35 with a SO Bleu Paon/Rose Jaipur B nestled inside (*Had* to take a pic!)


Gold Evelyne


Etain Lindy ghw


----------



## FreddieMac

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> Black B35 with a SO Bleu Paon/Rose Jaipur B nestled inside (*Had* to take a pic!)
> View attachment 4202409
> 
> Gold Evelyne
> View attachment 4202410
> 
> Etain Lindy ghw
> View attachment 4202412



Oh my gosh, I love this!  Time for the Russian doll bag trend to get started!!!

Question is will a 25 fit in a 30 in a 35 in a 40 or do you need to skip a step??!!


----------



## Meta

FreddieMac said:


> Oh my gosh, I love this!  Time for the Russian doll bag trend to get started!!!
> 
> Question is will a 25 fit in a 30 in a 35 in a 40 or do you need to skip a step??!!


I know not the answer as I do not own any Birkins.   

Do want to mention that this was spotted right outside of the entrance to a dept store, so this lady was going shopping with her bags nestled


----------



## nicole0612

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> Black B35 with a SO Bleu Paon/Rose Jaipur B nestled inside (*Had* to take a pic!)
> View attachment 4202409
> 
> Gold Evelyne
> View attachment 4202410
> 
> Etain Lindy ghw
> View attachment 4202412



This has to be the best wildlife photo ever!


----------



## allanrvj

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> Black B35 with a SO Bleu Paon/Rose Jaipur B nestled inside (*Had* to take a pic!)
> View attachment 4202409
> 
> Gold Evelyne
> View attachment 4202410
> 
> Etain Lindy ghw
> View attachment 4202412


so wild!


----------



## HoneyLocks

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> Black B35 with a SO Bleu Paon/Rose Jaipur B nestled inside (*Had* to take a pic!)
> View attachment 4202409
> 
> Gold Evelyne
> View attachment 4202410
> 
> Etain Lindy ghw
> View attachment 4202412


Oh, the turducken Birkin!


----------



## Cookiefiend

HoneyLocks said:


> Oh, the turducken Birkin!



[emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Lilikay

nicole0612 said:


> This has to be the best wildlife photo ever!


+1


----------



## Lilikay

I’ve spotted a black Evie getting into my local Costa Cafe today while I was waiting for a friend. I’ve gotten so excited I forgot my friend and followed the bag  (until this day I’ve only seen ladies carrying recycled shopping bags here).
I did snapped a photo, but couldn’t post it because for some reason I’m quite sure the lady is a tpfer!!!


----------



## meowlett

FreddieMac said:


> Oh my gosh, I love this!  Time for the Russian doll bag trend to get started!!!
> 
> Question is will a 25 fit in a 30 in a 35 in a 40 or do you need to skip a step??!!


While you are all thinking of Russian Dolls, why am I thinking of Turducken?


----------



## PJW5813

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> Black B35 with a SO Bleu Paon/Rose Jaipur B nestled inside (*Had* to take a pic!)
> View attachment 4202409



Don't let anyone every complain about the weight of one bag again.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Leileka said:


> I’ve spotted a black Evie getting into my local Costa Cafe today while I was waiting for a friend. I’ve gotten so excited I forgot my friend and followed the bag  (until this day I’ve only seen ladies carrying recycled shopping bags here).
> I did snapped a photo, but couldn’t post it because for some reason I’m quite sure the lady is a tpfer!!!


Post it anyways with the face cropped for privacy. I think it would be fantastic if we catch a forum member "in the wild" someday.


----------



## Lilikay

FugitiveRouge said:


> Post it anyways with the face cropped for privacy. I think it would be fantastic if we catch a forum member "in the wild" someday.


Hehe, if she is really a TPF member, I would love to meet her! Here is the beautiful Evie


----------



## FreddieMac

Selfridges was overflowing today, although no pics I’m afraid.

C24 black lisse croc
Picotin 18 Étoupe
Garden Party 36 Étoupe
Evelyne 29 Gold


----------



## heifer

It's fashion week after all. 
Kelly 32, Black PHW.


----------



## MsAli

corezone said:


> Do you think this is the mini Halzan? I'm struggling to tell, as it doesn't look as small as I thought for the mini, but it doesn't look as big as the 31 either?  This looks a great size on this lady.


Def the mini...I have one in black...love it


----------



## MsAli

I just discovered this thread ...how fun !


----------



## Julide

heifer said:


> It's fashion week after all.
> Kelly 32, Black PHW.


Wow that is some fashion there!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Woman out shopping with her pico


----------



## Yoshi1296

Birkin at my local train station!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Yoshi1296 said:


> Birkin at my local train station!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206138
> View attachment 4206140



She carries her bag so nonchalantly. [emoji7]


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tinn3rz said:


> She carries her bag so nonchalantly. [emoji7]



Yup!! She walked past me while finding a seat and I saw it so up close. It was so insanely gorgeous! It was an Etoupe B30 in Togo with GHW.


----------



## littleblackbag

Yoshi1296 said:


> Birkin at my local train station!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206138
> View attachment 4206140


I'm loving her outfit!


----------



## tarheelap

Yoshi1296 said:


> Birkin at my local train station!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206138
> View attachment 4206140



I love that she's wearing Birkenstocks with it!


----------



## peggioka

Yoshi1296 said:


> Birkin at my local train station!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206138
> View attachment 4206140


It shows that why etoupe is such a great neutral and versatile color


----------



## Julide

Aelfaerie said:


> Woman out shopping with her pico
> 
> View attachment 4205938


I like her shoes too!


----------



## cafecreme15

Black Evie during rush hour today


----------



## TeeCee77

Julide said:


> I like her shoes too!



I saw this bag in my H store today - it’s stunning!


----------



## Prufrock613

Yoshi1296 said:


> Birkin at my local train station!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206138
> View attachment 4206140


Very Carrie Bradshaw-ess!


----------



## christina86

Yoshi1296 said:


> Birkin at my local train station!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206138
> View attachment 4206140



Is that in Astoria?


----------



## Yoshi1296

christina86 said:


> Is that in Astoria?



Yes!!!


----------



## Stella73

meowlett said:


> Birkin at a dog show.  I am not cheating as it is not mine.
> View attachment 4143785



What color is this?? I’m obsessed. [emoji7]


----------



## christina86

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes!!!



I knew it! Never seen H in the wild before in Astoria before. Such a gorgeous bag and good sighting.


----------



## Yoshi1296

christina86 said:


> I knew it! Never seen H in the wild before in Astoria before. Such a gorgeous bag and good sighting.



Same here! Only seen an H here about 4-5 times in the past 20 years.


----------



## Monique1004

Poor Roulis trying to stay away from the rain under a huge umbrella. Will this be Vert Cypress or Very Fonce?


----------



## Meta

Monique1004 said:


> Poor Roulis trying to stay away from the rain under a huge umbrella. Will this be Vert Cypress or Very Fonce?
> View attachment 4207580


Roulis doesn't come in Vert Fonce. It's more likely either Vert Anglais or Vert Titian. Not sure if Vert Cypress Roulis are available yet.


----------



## acrowcounted

weN84 said:


> Roulis doesn't come in Vert Fonce. It's more likely either Vert Anglais or Vert Titian. Not sure if Vert Cypress Roulis are available yet.


Circa two weeks ago.


----------



## aki_sato

I took noticed of this lady because of the fluffy pom2 on her sweater!
Then noted her pink Chanel espadrilles and lastly, her H pico n rodeo!!!

Lol I’m so slow!


----------



## MsAli

krawford said:


> I think the Victoria is a great travel bag.  Roomy and I like that it has feet in case you have to place it on the ground.





krawford said:


> I think the Victoria is a great travel bag.  Roomy and I like that it has feet in case you have to place it on the ground.


The more I see these, the more I like them!


----------



## MAGJES

=-098dsfg


FreddieMac said:


> Oh my gosh, I love this!  Time for the Russian doll bag trend to get started!!!
> 
> Question is will a 25 fit in a 30 in a 35 in a 40 or do you need to skip a step??!!




Exhibit “A”
(Best I can do......I do not own a 40!)


----------



## TeeCee77

MAGJES said:


> =-098dsfg
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit “A”
> (Best I can do......I do not own a 40!)



Yaaaasssss! Love this!


----------



## 1LV

MAGJES said:


> =-098dsfg
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit “A”
> (Best I can do......I do not own a 40!)


Such fun pics!!  Thanks!


----------



## FreddieMac

MAGJES said:


> =-098dsfg
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit “A”
> (Best I can do......I do not own a 40!)



Oh my gosh, I love this!!! Almost enough to send a B40 your way, for scientific purposes, obviously. Then we need to muster up a travel Birkin and we've got the set!


----------



## nicole0612

I wanted to play but my B25 won’t fit in my B30! I wish I had my other bags with me to try


----------



## Julide

nicole0612 said:


> I wanted to play but my B25 won’t fit in my B30! I wish I had my other bags with me to try
> View attachment 4210644
> 
> View attachment 4210645
> View attachment 4210646


This is a great example of the “handmade” nature of these bags and you bags are beautiful! What colour is you 25? Also what colour is your 30 too? It looks black but now I’m not sure...


----------



## nicole0612

Julide said:


> This is a great example of the “handmade” nature of these bags and you bags are beautiful! What colour is you 25? Also what colour is your 30 too? It looks black but now I’m not sure...



I was thinking the exact same thing! I love this B30 because it is slightly smaller than my others! It is graphite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ so very dark grey with contrast stitching.
The B25 is capucine.


----------



## acrowcounted

nicole0612 said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing! I love this B30 because it is slightly smaller than my others! It is graphite [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ so very dark grey with contrast stitching.
> The B25 is capucine.


Love all your bags, especially the graphite! I was very disappointed to see graphite isn't on the special orders color lists this season. It's the perfect grey, imo.


----------



## nicole0612

acrowcounted said:


> Love all your bags, especially the graphite! I was very disappointed to see graphite isn't on the special orders color lists this season. It's the perfect grey, imo.



Thank you. Hopefully it will be offered again in the future.


----------



## tannfran

MAGJES said:


> =-098dsfg
> 
> 
> 
> Exhibit “A”
> (Best I can do......I do not own a 40!)



Have done this...they will all fit in the 40cm.  Must lift weights prior to carrying [emoji15][emoji41]


----------



## MAGJES

tannfran said:


> Have done this...they will all fit in the 40cm.  Must lift weights prior to carrying [emoji15][emoji41]


haha! I never even thought about the weight!  Weight lifting would be a definite requirement!


----------



## peggioka

christina86 said:


> Is that in Astoria?


So funny I thought it was one of the Bart stations in San Francisco ... what do I know, I even used to live in Astoria


----------



## seasounds

The photos feature Sophie Turner and Joe Jonas exiting L'Avenue Restaurant in Paris, but I love the pretty B (Magnolia?  RP?) in the background!  (Photos from Tom + Lorenzo with _Photo Credit: INSTARImages, vogue.com)_


----------



## Coconuts40

seasounds said:


> The photos feature Sophie Turner and Joe Jonas exiting L'Avenue Restaurant in Paris, but I love the pretty B (Magnolia?  RP?) in the background!  (Photos from Tom + Lorenzo with _Photo Credit: INSTARImages, vogue.com)_



I love how a beautiful Birkin can steal the show


----------



## Monique1004

seasounds said:


> The photos feature Sophie Turner and Joe Jonas exiting L'Avenue Restaurant in Paris, but I love the pretty B (Magnolia?  RP?) in the background!  (Photos from Tom + Lorenzo with _Photo Credit: INSTARImages, vogue.com)_



Looks more like magnolia to me.


----------



## ivy1026

GP30 and Lindy 30


----------



## Julide

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 4212177
> View attachment 4212176
> 
> 
> GP30 and Lindy 30


Do you think the GP is Gris T?


----------



## Monique1004

Julide said:


> Do you think the GP is Gris T?



Maybe Gris A?


----------



## Julide

Monique1004 said:


> Maybe Gris A?


Thank you! It is beautiful!!


----------



## castiel

Was in Paris, many Birkin and Kelly carried by seniors in the city


----------



## ivy1026

Julide said:


> Do you think the GP is Gris T?



Either gris T or gris asphalt


----------



## Julide

ivy1026 said:


> Either gris T or gris asphalt


Thank you!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

ivy1026 said:


> View attachment 4212177
> View attachment 4212176
> 
> 
> GP30 and Lindy 30


I don't remember seeing a rodeo ever in that color combo.  Mind you that there are lots of really good quality Lindys floating around in Asia as well as rodeos.


----------



## Amka

chkpfbeliever said:


> I don't remember seeing a rodeo ever in that color combo.  Mind you that there are lots of really good quality Lindys floating around in Asia as well as rodeos.


I have never seen a rodeo in that particular color way in person, but I do find one looks similar from US Hermes site:


----------



## thyme

from recent H event


----------



## thyme

and more.


----------



## Amka

chincac said:


> and more.
> View attachment 4212876
> View attachment 4212877
> View attachment 4212879
> View attachment 4212880


Wow!! Ombré lizard Constance elan  What a beauty!!!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Saw an almost obscene amount of H during a week in Hong Kong a few months ago, managed to snap some spy pics, my favorite being a Mini Halzan at a food stall.



I don't know if pics at the store count, but this Kelly is sooo gorgeous!



Even the trams matched the rather new store at Central:


----------



## HoneyLocks

More Hong Kong:


----------



## HoneyLocks

And last: two Asian tourists wearing CSGMs (Tyger Tyger and Grand Manege Bandana) shopping in Ljubljana, love the color of the Lindy. (Sorry for the not very favorable shot, she was much more beautiful from the front...)



Side note: Was traveling in France (but not Paris) for two weeks this summer, the only H bags I saw were on the hands of Asian tourists. And no scarves at all, but it was searing hot.


----------



## HoneyLocks

chincac said:


> from recent H event
> 
> View attachment 4212854
> View attachment 4212855
> View attachment 4212858
> View attachment 4212859
> View attachment 4212861
> View attachment 4212862





chincac said:


> and more.
> View attachment 4212876
> View attachment 4212877
> View attachment 4212879
> View attachment 4212880



Oh whow!
My eyes hurt from opening them so hard and not closing them any more!


----------



## Hat Trick

Thanks for all the eye candy, Chincac and HoneyLocks.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Eye candy at Chanel Rue Cambon




And at LV


----------



## OneMoreDay

pukasonqo said:


> bummer, photo didn’t work!
> GP
> View attachment 4054853


This is a beautiful shade of blue. Is it Ciel or Blue Lin? It looks like the latter.
Edit: Maybe Bleu Glacier? Hmm...


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> and more.
> View attachment 4212876
> View attachment 4212877
> View attachment 4212879
> View attachment 4212880


I am just going to post 1 more.


----------



## allanrvj

HoneyLocks said:


> More Hong Kong:
> View attachment 4212897
> View attachment 4212898
> View attachment 4212899
> View attachment 4212900
> View attachment 4212901
> View attachment 4212902
> View attachment 4212903
> View attachment 4212904
> View attachment 4212905


Holy crap is she carrying the Grand Marriage?!


----------



## thyme

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am just going to post 1 more.



Fabulous pic!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> Fabulous pic!


With a fabulous lady in the picture!


----------



## lulilu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I am just going to post 1 more.
> View attachment 4213516



Gold really makes the leather look so rich!


----------



## lulilu

allanrvj said:


> Holy crap is she carrying the Grand Marriage?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213517



I was thinking the same -- gorgeous isn't it????


----------



## allanrvj

lulilu said:


> I was thinking the same -- gorgeous isn't it????


Super


----------



## Notorious Pink

allanrvj said:


> Holy crap is she carrying the Grand Marriage?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213517



I was thinking the same thing!!!! 
AND AND AND!!! 
Everything matches - her pants, her top, her shoes, her HAIR!!!!
[emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]BRAVA!!![emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]


----------



## Tinn3rz

HK has really great H bag watching [emoji7]. I probably looked like a crazy ogling everywhere I turn the last time I was there. Thanks for the great pics!


----------



## HoneyLocks

allanrvj said:


> Holy crap is she carrying the Grand Marriage?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213517





lulilu said:


> I was thinking the same -- gorgeous isn't it????





BBC said:


> I was thinking the same thing!!!!
> AND AND AND!!!
> Everything matches - her pants, her top, her shoes, her HAIR!!!!
> [emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]BRAVA!!![emoji1376][emoji1376][emoji1376]



Grand Marriage? Great expression! Is that a real term or did you make that up?
I just thought "A Ghillies croc/lizard/ostich multicolor B! I need to follow her until I have a pic, the people at tpf will surely like that."
If this were mine I also would build my entire outfit around it.
Here is the cropped but not shrunk pic of the bag, unfortunate the photo is blurred.





Tinn3rz said:


> HK has really great H bag watching [emoji7]. I probably looked like a crazy ogling everywhere I turn the last time I was there. Thanks for the great pics!



Oh yeah, me too. I remember telling my DH: Lets sit down for a little break until the next H bag walks by." "Nah, I am tired from walking all day, I need a tree bag break!"

Being from Europe raised on a farm I do not really understand: from following tpf and what I see IRL high end handbags/designer clothing seem to have a different value to Asians. Is this really so and if yes, what is behind that?


----------



## peggioka

A classic ordering at chipotle in Beverly Hills just now.  It reminds me that I need to take my baby out more frequently


----------



## allanrvj

HoneyLocks said:


> Grand Marriage? Great expression! Is that a real term or did you make that up?


No, it's really the name of that Birkin in that combo, in those exotic skins. 



HoneyLocks said:


> Being from Europe raised on a farm I do not really understand: from following tpf and what I see IRL high end handbags/designer clothing seem to have a different value to Asians. Is this really so and if yes, what is behind that?



Dana Thomas, in her book book _Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster_, theorized that Asians value luxury goods differently than other people because in Asia, most especially in places like Hong Kong, Singapore, and major cities in Japan, real estate is prohibitively expensive (just look at this $760,000 parking space in Hong Kong, for example) that one of the few ways in which people can show wealth (and therefore status) is by buying luxury goods and showing them off.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Sightseeing


----------



## SupaUltra_J

lilmissmeca said:


> Sightseeing
> View attachment 4214374
> View attachment 4214375
> View attachment 4214376
> View attachment 4214377
> View attachment 4214378
> View attachment 4214379
> View attachment 4214380
> View attachment 4214381
> View attachment 4214382
> View attachment 4214383



Gorgeous street snaps. I’m loving the second photo from the last. Dark and neutral toned Jypsieres look good on men.


----------



## lilmissmeca

I’m cracking up! She was totally a woman. I cropped so much of her out and absolutely see where her menswear style gave that vibe  Oops! But this Jypsiere owner is a pretty lady 



SupaUltra_J said:


> Gorgeous street snaps. I’m loving the second photo from the last. Dark and neutral toned Jypsieres look good on men.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

lilmissmeca said:


> I’m cracking up! She was totally a woman. I cropped so much of her out and absolutely see where her menswear style gave that vibe  Oops! But this Jypsiere owner is a pretty lady
> View attachment 4214397



Oh dear how embarrassing but looking gorgeous nonetheless! I also love the lady who hangs the Evelyne TPM around her neck lol. Thanks for so many eye candies all in one post!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Lovely Herbag, and her friend was carrying the Dior book tote. Gorgeous bags and stylish ladies!


----------



## HoneyLocks

allanrvj said:


> No, it's really the name of that Birkin in that combo, in those exotic skins.
> 
> 
> 
> Dana Thomas, in her book book _Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster_, theorized that Asians value luxury goods differently than other people because in Asia, most especially in places like Hong Kong, Singapore, and major cities in Japan, real estate is prohibitively expensive (just look at this $760,000 parking space in Hong Kong, for example) that one of the few ways in which people can show wealth (and therefore status) is by buying luxury goods and showing them off.


Thanks for your answer, that really makes sense!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

allanrvj said:


> No, it's really the name of that Birkin in that combo, in those exotic skins.
> 
> 
> 
> Dana Thomas, in her book book _Deluxe: How Luxury Lost Its Luster_, theorized that Asians value luxury goods differently than other people because in Asia, most especially in places like Hong Kong, Singapore, and major cities in Japan, real estate is prohibitively expensive (just look at this $760,000 parking space in Hong Kong, for example) that one of the few ways in which people can show wealth (and therefore status) is by buying luxury goods and showing them off.


I agree (I'm from Tokyo). Also, generally speaking and not all, but houses/apts are small (but expensive!) and space is limited, so instead of buying 10 cheap things, they try to buy 1 expensive thing which will take up less space. Hence the quality over quantity mentality.


----------



## weibandy

lilmissmeca said:


> Sightseeing
> View attachment 4214374
> View attachment 4214375
> View attachment 4214376
> View attachment 4214377
> View attachment 4214378
> View attachment 4214379
> View attachment 4214380
> View attachment 4214381
> View attachment 4214382
> View attachment 4214383


Wow, what country is this?  Everyone dresses beautifully


----------



## Monique1004

I saw this C18 in ostrich at my boutique yesterday. It was gorgeous!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

I thank my phone camera for capturing this elegant lady crossing the road with her gorgeous etoupe B.


----------



## lilmissmeca

SupaUltra_J said:


> Oh dear how embarrassing but looking gorgeous nonetheless! I also love the lady who hangs the Evelyne TPM around her neck lol. Thanks for so many eye candies all in one post!


No need to be embarrassed. It was an honest mistake! 

And yes, so much eye candy. It’s like H was falling from the sky! 


weibandy said:


> Wow, what country is this?  Everyone dresses beautifully


I was in France (Paris to be exact). There are so many chic and fabulous people there.


----------



## ivy1026

Noir picotin


----------



## Meta

Must be Barenia season...recent wildlife sightings.


----------



## OneMoreDay

ivy1026 said:


> Noir picotin


Any guesses what size Pico this is?


----------



## HKsai

OneMoreDay said:


> Any guesses what size Pico this is?


Gm/26


----------



## ivy1026

OneMoreDay said:


> Any guesses what size Pico this is?



Pico 22


----------



## HKsai

ivy1026 said:


> Pico 22


Why am I bad at guessing


----------



## QuelleFromage

OneMoreDay said:


> Any guesses what size Pico this is?


Looks like 22 to me (MM)


----------



## TresBeauHermes

HKsai said:


> Why am I bad at guessing


All picos looks like 26 to you cuz its on your wishlist!


----------



## HKsai

TresBeauHermes said:


> All picos looks like 26 to you cuz its on your wishlist!


Shhh keep it the down low so I don’t have to fight other people for it


----------



## preppie

Spotted in Siena, Italy.  Evelyne GM in what looked like Rouge Casaque, though it was dark.  She was actually with a crew all with Evelyne, though I couldn’t get them all in the shot—another GM in Etoupe and a TPM in what looked like Craie with GHW.


----------



## peggioka

I wish I were in Siena!  I loved checking all the signs of the contras on the buildings 
Here’s my contribution - a well loved garden party at a local bank in Beverly Hills today


----------



## aki_sato

weN84 said:


> Must be Barenia season...recent wildlife sightings.
> View attachment 4221308
> View attachment 4221309
> View attachment 4221310


The one on RHS! So beautiful and striking! Is that Rose Poupre?


----------



## chicinthecity777

aki_sato said:


> The one on RHS! So beautiful and striking! Is that Rose Poupre?


Yes.


----------



## aki_sato

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Yes.


Thanks XiangXiang0731!!


----------



## mushashi415

Rose tea k32? at Hangzhou airport


----------



## obcessd

Spotted while in line at Uniqlo. Love the seasonal charm


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yes!!! Caught a live one and so so excited. Beautiful emerald green croc 25 Birkin with phw on an elegant silver-haired lady. Loved it.


----------



## doloresmia

xiaoxiao said:


> Yes!!! Caught a live one and so so excited. Beautiful emerald green croc 25 Birkin with phw on an elegant silver-haired lady. Loved it.
> 
> View attachment 4226680
> View attachment 4226681



A dream bag......


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> A dream bag......



Indeed... the color was amazing!!!


----------



## NateSelwyn25

xiaoxiao said:


> Yes!!! Caught a live one and so so excited. Beautiful emerald green croc 25 Birkin with phw on an elegant silver-haired lady. Loved it.
> 
> View attachment 4226680
> View attachment 4226681



This makes me wanna drag out my green matte alligator K25 this weekend...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

mushashi415 said:


> Rose tea k32? at Hangzhou airport
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4226527


Oooooh Rose Tea! Rose Tea!


----------



## doloresmia

NateSelwyn25 said:


> This makes me wanna drag out my green matte alligator K25 this weekend...



Please please do... and share many action shots! Or walk around somewhere at a decently slow pace where an awesome tpfer can catch you for wildlife!


----------



## Lij

someone should make an instagram account just for Hermès sightings from here!!  

I think there’s one for NY already but would love to see the pics from here


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Sighted this Picotin PM while having lunch.


----------



## sbelle

Bergdorf Goodman shoe department is always a good place for capturing wildlife .


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Birkin has its own seat on the train!


----------



## Monique1004

sbelle said:


> Bergdorf Goodman shoe department is always a good place for capturing wildlife .
> 
> View attachment 4228732



Totally agree. or Barneys shoe department.


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

I've not mustered up the courage to take pics, but I saw a few Bs in Munich. I actually smiled to one woman holding a black one while waiting in a Vodaphone store and asked her if hers was a 30 or 35. She didn't speak English and looked at me with this surprised, confused look. I then wracked my brain and said, "das ist schon" (that's nice) while pointing to her bag. She then eyed me up and down and said, "...yes?" So that was a bit of a fail on my end!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Lij said:


> someone should make an instagram account just for Hermès sightings from here!!
> 
> I think there’s one for NY already but would love to see the pics from here



Ooh, what is the IG account name?


----------



## theknees

spotted while I was inside the boutique, I didn’t get to admire it for long cos she was leaving! (perhaps it belongs to one of you on here lol)


----------



## millivanilli

MonsoonBirkin said:


> I've not mustered up the courage to take pics, but I saw a few Bs in Munich. I actually smiled to one woman holding a black one while waiting in a Vodaphone store and asked her if hers was a 30 or 35. She didn't speak English and looked at me with this surprised, confused look. I then wracked my brain and said, "das ist schon" (that's nice) while pointing to her bag. She then eyed me up and down and said, "...yes?" So that was a bit of a fail on my end!


hahaaaaa, that is SO Munich. Sorry for that experience. Most of us do not like to be complimented on anything except if you are familiar with us. It confuses us, we don't know how to handle such a situation. Keep going, though. 1 out of.. well 100 will response nicely. For the other 99: it has nothing to do with you. We are not used to compliments and small talk. We don't talk to strangers (if we have to we keep it short) even though we are pretty communicative once we get to know each other. (speaking for Bavarians, not the northern-part of Germany).Next time, just start with something we can handle like " I like your city".   Won't lead to a chat, too, but will break the ice a little bit. On the bright side: once we get to know you, you'll have a friend for the rest of your life that will remember your birthday, the name of your cat, your first car, your favorite food, your shoe size, the name of your aunt and uncle, your work anniversaries, your... you get it. Heads up, we are a tough cookies, I know. I understand your frustration and as a reperation: ask me anything you want to see in Munich that is not tourist-y and I'll write you where to go and when. Deal ?


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

millivanilli said:


> hahaaaaa, that is SO Munich. Sorry for that experience. Most of us do not like to be complimented on anything except if you are familiar with us. It confuses us, we don't know how to handle such a situation. Keep going, though. 1 out of.. well 100 will response nicely. For the other 99: it has nothing to do with you. We are not used to compliments and small talk. We don't talk to strangers (if we have to we keep it short) even though we are pretty communicative once we get to know each other. (speaking for Bavarians, not the northern-part of Germany).Next time, just start with something we can handle like " I like your city".   Won't lead to a chat, too, but will break the ice a little bit. On the bright side: once we get to know you, you'll have a friend for the rest of your life that will remember your birthday, the name of your cat, your first car, your favorite food, your shoe size, the name of your aunt and uncle, your work anniversaries, your... you get it. Heads up, we are a tough cookies, I know. I understand your frustration and as a reperation: ask me anything you want to see in Munich that is not tourist-y and I'll write you where to go and when. Deal ?



Thanks for explaining this to me! It really helps put things in perspective: I left wondering if she thought I was going to steal her handbag and run off or something (which to be fair, was indeed a temptation). I wish I was still in your gorgeous city... but for next time, best beer house frequented by the locals?


----------



## millivanilli

MonsoonBirkin said:


> Thanks for explaining this to me! It really helps put things in perspective: I left wondering if she thought I was going to steal her handbag and run off or something (which to be fair, was indeed a temptation). I wish I was still in your gorgeous city... but for next time, best beer house frequented by the locals?


hahaa, you should have tried it, we are not the fastest ones, so you probably could have a chance.

Beer houses in the main area:
1.) Price range: high but best one : Spatenbräu an der Oper., right across Hermès and Chanel I personally like it the best. Typical Munich go-to
https://www.kuffler.de/de/restaurant/spatenhaus/
2.)  Price range medium, especially around lunch time: Weisses Bräuhaus: locals and tourist, between Marienplatz and Isartor
https://www.schneider-brauhaus.de/
3.) my favorite for the evening as it is a mixture between a bar and a Bräuhaus, in the near of the Müllersche Volksbad (which you shoudl visit!!):
https://wirtshausinderau.de/wirtshaus/

4.) I don't like it that as much, but plenty of locals, especially when it's Starkbier-time (you have to look it up, normally between March and April) Paulaner am Nockherberg
https://paulaner-nockherberg.com/wirtshaus-und-biergarten/


If you are willing to leave the main area, I'd highly recommend the following:
1.) surely Weihenstephan, eldest Brewery in the world. located in Freising, which is pretty near to the Airport, within the next weeks a new train route will be established, bringing you from Freising to the airport within ....10 Minutes (sorry, fellow Germans, I HAD to) -  15 minutes. You can watch the brewers there, the food is ok.
https://www.weihenstephaner.de/en/our-brewery/

2.) Most surely Kloster Andechs
https://andechs.de/en/hospitality/

3.) Within Munich, the Chinesischer Turm. Quite tourist-y but lots of locals, too. You can walk there from the Marienplatz, I can't remember how long it takes, as this is part of my dog-walking-tour. If you are afraids of dogs, you should try to got there by bus or Tram as walking through that part of the English garden means meeting a lot (and I mean A LOT) of off-leash dogs, and a few naked people might cross your path, too. And police officers on horses. And perhaps the one or another surfer. And perhaps a few drummers.  Ah and perhaps a few geese. And swans. (avoid the swans). But if you want to experience the real Munich, go to the Englischer Garten in summer, start at the Hofgärten around Odeonsplatz, pass the chinese teahouse, watch the surfer, go to the Monopterus, lay on the meadow, jump in the river (you don't have to be naked) and go get a beer at the chinesischer Turm. 

https://www.munichbeergardens.com/Chinesischer_Turm
https://www.alamy.de/stockfoto-engl...pper-bavaria-bayern-deutschland-11919974.html

Mind: the river is called Eisbach (ice-river) and it IS cold. Really cold. Cold Cold Cold COLD.



If you prefer a more not-naked part you should try the Seehaus. https://www.kuffler.de/en/restaurant/seehaus/


 I tried to insert English links but wasn't successfull all the time, sorry


----------



## MonsoonBirkin

Thank you for this very thoughtful writeup! I think I saw the Weihenstephan when we took the train from Herrenberg to Munich, come to think of it... or at least, there was some really large brewery along the route. Utterly gorgeous country.


----------



## papertiger

millivanilli said:


> hahaaaaa, that is SO Munich. Sorry for that experience. Most of us do not like to be complimented on anything except if you are familiar with us. It confuses us, we don't know how to handle such a situation. Keep going, though. 1 out of.. well 100 will response nicely. For the other 99: it has nothing to do with you. We are not used to compliments and small talk. We don't talk to strangers (if we have to we keep it short) even though we are pretty communicative once we get to know each other. (speaking for Bavarians, not the northern-part of Germany).Next time, just start with something we can handle like " I like your city".   Won't lead to a chat, too, but will break the ice a little bit. On the bright side: once we get to know you, you'll have a friend for the rest of your life that will remember your birthday, the name of your cat, your first car, your favorite food, your shoe size, the name of your aunt and uncle, your work anniversaries, your... you get it. Heads up, we are a tough cookies, I know. I understand your frustration and as a reperation: ask me anything you want to see in Munich that is not tourist-y and I'll write you where to go and when. Deal ?





MonsoonBirkin said:


> Thanks for explaining this to me! It really helps put things in perspective: I left wondering if she thought I was going to steal her handbag and run off or something (which to be fair, was indeed a temptation). I wish I was still in your gorgeous city... but for next time, best beer house frequented by the locals?





millivanilli said:


> hahaa, you should have tried it, we are not the fastest ones, so you probably could have a chance.
> 
> Beer houses in the main area:
> 1.) Price range: high but best one : Spatenbräu an der Oper., right across Hermès and Chanel I personally like it the best. Typical Munich go-to
> https://www.kuffler.de/de/restaurant/spatenhaus/
> 2.)  Price range medium, especially around lunch time: Weisses Bräuhaus: locals and tourist, between Marienplatz and Isartor
> https://www.schneider-brauhaus.de/
> 3.) my favorite for the evening as it is a mixture between a bar and a Bräuhaus, in the near of the Müllersche Volksbad (which you shoudl visit!!):
> https://wirtshausinderau.de/wirtshaus/
> 
> 4.) I don't like it that as much, but plenty of locals, especially when it's Starkbier-time (you have to look it up, normally between March and April) Paulaner am Nockherberg
> https://paulaner-nockherberg.com/wirtshaus-und-biergarten/
> 
> 
> If you are willing to leave the main area, I'd highly recommend the following:
> 1.) surely Weihenstephan, eldest Brewery in the world. located in Freising, which is pretty near to the Airport, within the next weeks a new train route will be established, bringing you from Freising to the airport within ....10 Minutes (sorry, fellow Germans, I HAD to) -  15 minutes. You can watch the brewers there, the food is ok.
> https://www.weihenstephaner.de/en/our-brewery/
> 
> 2.) Most surely Kloster Andechs
> https://andechs.de/en/hospitality/
> 
> 3.) Within Munich, the Chinesischer Turm. Quite tourist-y but lots of locals, too. You can walk there from the Marienplatz, I can't remember how long it takes, as this is part of my dog-walking-tour. If you are afraids of dogs, you should try to got there by bus or Tram as walking through that part of the English garden means meeting a lot (and I mean A LOT) of off-leash dogs, and a few naked people might cross your path, too. And police officers on horses. And perhaps the one or another surfer. And perhaps a few drummers.  Ah and perhaps a few geese. And swans. (avoid the swans). But if you want to experience the real Munich, go to the Englischer Garten in summer, start at the Hofgärten around Odeonsplatz, pass the chinese teahouse, watch the surfer, go to the Monopterus, lay on the meadow, jump in the river (you don't have to be naked) and go get a beer at the chinesischer Turm.
> 
> https://www.munichbeergardens.com/Chinesischer_Turm
> https://www.alamy.de/stockfoto-engl...pper-bavaria-bayern-deutschland-11919974.html
> 
> Mind: the river is called Eisbach (ice-river) and it IS cold. Really cold. Cold Cold Cold COLD.
> 
> 
> 
> If you prefer a more not-naked part you should try the Seehaus. https://www.kuffler.de/en/restaurant/seehaus/
> 
> 
> I tried to insert English links but wasn't successfull all the time, sorry






MonsoonBirkin said:


> Thank you for this very thoughtful writeup! I think I saw the Weihenstephan when we took the train from Herrenberg to Munich, come to think of it... or at least, there was some really large brewery along the route. Utterly gorgeous country.



Lovely though it is to hear about, please confine chat to the chat room thread?


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Lij said:


> someone should make an instagram account just for Hermès sightings from here!!
> 
> I think there’s one for NY already but would love to see the pics from here



Do you have the IG name?


----------



## Tinn3rz

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Do you have the IG name?



Not the poster who mentioned it, but I think they’re referring to freerangebirkin


----------



## Lij

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Do you have the IG name?




Freerangebirkin


----------



## Lij

BBC said:


> Ooh, what is the IG account name?




Freerangebirkin


----------



## cavalla

chincac said:


> from recent H event
> 
> View attachment 4212854
> View attachment 4212855
> View attachment 4212858
> View attachment 4212859
> View attachment 4212861
> View attachment 4212862



LOTS  of gorgeous RTWs too!!!


----------



## corezone

My first attempt at a wildlife shot - the colour was gorgeous, malachite perhaps.


----------



## Rouge H

It’s almost never right when it’s not a Kelly.


----------



## candyapple15

Rouge H said:


> It’s almost never right when it’s not a Kelly.



I am sorry that I've posted a fake Kelly, administrator has already deleted the pic. Apologize for that.


----------



## Julide

candyapple15 said:


> I am sorry that I've posted a fake Kelly, administrator has already deleted the pic. Apologize for that.


We all make mistakes. Do not fret, an expert has found out and I thank you for taking the time to post here.





A question on taking "wildlife" photos, how do you do it?? I saw a lady today with a black birkin with pom poms! By the time I got out my phone to take a picture , I would have had to stalk her to get a photo...


----------



## Rouge H

candyapple15 said:


> I am sorry that I've posted a fake Kelly, administrator has already deleted the pic. Apologize for that.



No worries


----------



## Tonimichelle

Julide said:


> We all make mistakes. Do not fret, an expert has found out and I thank you for taking the time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question on taking "wildlife" photos, how do you do it?? I saw a lady today with a black birkin with pom poms! By the time I got out my phone to take a picture , I would have had to stalk her to get a photo...


That’s why I can only get wildlife pics on holiday! I practically ran (or very brisk walk anyway) after two ladies I saw in Nice with birkins, grabbed my phone, put it on silent and got them! In the UK I am just not brave enough. For some reason getting yelled at in French is less of a worry than in English. I’m going to Paris next week so will probably regret this comment


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> We all make mistakes. Do not fret, an expert has found out and I thank you for taking the time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question on taking "wildlife" photos, how do you do it?? I saw a lady today with a black birkin with pom poms! By the time I got out my phone to take a picture , I would have had to stalk her to get a photo...


I think some people hold their phones in their hands most of the time so we are almost always ready to snap. My phone also has short cut to bring to camera with 1 swipe without having to unlock it first. I have my phone in my bag then I am mostly not quick enough to take a shot.


----------



## sbelle

A few sightings in Paris today


----------



## xiaoxiao

Julide said:


> We all make mistakes. Do not fret, an expert has found out and I thank you for taking the time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question on taking "wildlife" photos, how do you do it?? I saw a lady today with a black birkin with pom poms! By the time I got out my phone to take a picture , I would have had to stalk her to get a photo...




I caught the green croc at the corner of my eyes, and she was with company who had a stroller and all were walking very slowly.... I had to fall back to snap a pix behind them! Other than that, yes, normally I walk very fast and don’t really have a chance to take a pix. But it does make me very happy when I do! I don’t know what it is; maybe it’s the sneakiness and somehow I feel like I was doing something I’m not supposed to. Oh the thrill!


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> A few sightings in Paris today
> 
> View attachment 4231732
> View attachment 4231735
> View attachment 4231739



Amazing shots! That lady with the Constance must be very petite. The strap looks so long on her!


----------



## HKsai

sbelle said:


> A few sightings in Paris today
> 
> View attachment 4231732
> View attachment 4231735
> View attachment 4231739


Is it plastic on her clasp?


----------



## Julide

Tonimichelle said:


> That’s why I can only get wildlife pics on holiday! I practically ran (or very brisk walk anyway) after two ladies I saw in Nice with birkins, grabbed my phone, put it on silent and got them! In the UK I am just not brave enough. For some reason getting yelled at in French is less of a worry than in English. I’m going to Paris next week so will probably regret this comment



I'm hoping you don't get yelled at in french while in Paris. Enjoy!! I hope to see some pics!



xiangxiang0731 said:


> I think some people hold their phones in their hands most of the time so we are almost always ready to snap. My phone also has short cut to bring to camera with 1 swipe without having to unlock it first. I have my phone in my bag then I am mostly not quick enough to take a shot.



I don't hold my phone on my hands, I have to dig thru my unorganized purse, so that maybe why I am so unsuccessful!!



xiaoxiao said:


> I caught the green croc at the corner of my eyes, and she was with company who had a stroller and all were walking very slowly.... I had to fall back to snap a pix behind them! Other than that, yes, normally I walk very fast and don’t really have a chance to take a pix. But it does make me very happy when I do! I don’t know what it is; maybe it’s the sneakiness and somehow I feel like I was doing something I’m not supposed to. Oh the thrill!



I kind of like the idea of being able to snap a shot, reminds me of the paparazzi! Maybe one day...

Thank you all for your responses.There seems to be a bit of timing and talent that go into these photos. I now appreciate them even more!!


----------



## candyapple15

Julide said:


> We all make mistakes. Do not fret, an expert has found out and I thank you for taking the time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question on taking "wildlife" photos, how do you do it?? I saw a lady today with a black birkin with pom poms! By the time I got out my phone to take a picture , I would have had to stalk her to get a photo...



it's easier to take pictures of the people who walk the same direction as me. when i spot a H,  i just have my phone ready at waist level then overtake the lady, it's easy to take pic of the bag and can avoid the lady's face. i just appreciate the bag and respect the lady without showing her face.


----------



## sf_newyorker

HKsai said:


> Is it plastic on her clasp?


That is so like me - some of my other non H bags still have the plastic on the hardware even after a year.


----------



## HKsai

sf_newyorker said:


> That is so like me - some of my other non H bags still have the plastic on the hardware even after a year.


Tbh I cover my hardwares too. I did get the plastic protector from orangeshield.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> A few sightings in Paris today
> 
> View attachment 4231732
> View attachment 4231735
> View attachment 4231739


So pretty !


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> I'm hoping you don't get yelled at in french while in Paris. Enjoy!! I hope to see some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't hold my phone on my hands, I have to dig thru my unorganized purse, so that maybe why I am so unsuccessful!!
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of like the idea of being able to snap a shot, reminds me of the paparazzi! Maybe one day...
> 
> Thank you all for your responses.There seems to be a bit of timing and talent that go into these photos. I now appreciate them even more!!


90% of the time I don't hold my phone in my hands so I am not very successful at snapping wildlife shots either. But glad others do as I do like seeing photos of H items in situ.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candyapple15 said:


> I am sorry that I've posted a fake Kelly, administrator has already deleted the pic. Apologize for that.


No worries.  I've to do a double take on the bag.  We all sometimes get caught with the moment when we see something that looks like a B and K in public since it is quite a rare sighting.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Julide said:


> We all make mistakes. Do not fret, an expert has found out and I thank you for taking the time to post here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A question on taking "wildlife" photos, how do you do it?? I saw a lady today with a black birkin with pom poms! By the time I got out my phone to take a picture , I would have had to stalk her to get a photo...


*Julide -*If you've an iphone, the quickest way to do without unlocking the phone is to swipe left.  The camera will come on without having to enter your passcode.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiangxiang0731 said:


> 90% of the time I don't hold my phone in my hands so I am not very successful at snapping wildlife shots either. But glad others do as I do like seeing photos of H items in situ.


I hate to admit that sometimes I would follow the owner for a few steps in order to snap the photo.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chkpfbeliever said:


> I hate to admit that sometimes I would follow the owner for a few steps in order to snap the photo.


Haha, this belongs to the "you know you are addicted when ..." thread!


----------



## sbelle

A few more Paris sightings


----------



## sbelle

Today at FSH


----------



## sbelle

More FSH




View attachment 4233979


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Today at FSH
> 
> View attachment 4233948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233949


These are gorgeous photos.  I would be drooling over all the bags and forget about my own wish list.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Today at FSH
> 
> View attachment 4233948
> 
> 
> View attachment 4233949


Any shawl experts out there can id the shawl on the left with the orange border?  I think this design is an old classic but I couldn't figure the name.  Love the simplicity and the orange border.  TIA !!!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> A few more Paris sightings


One chic Parisian lady with her furry friend.


----------



## Coconuts40

sbelle said:


> More FSH
> 
> View attachment 4233985
> View attachment 4233978
> View attachment 4233980
> View attachment 4233979



These photos are amazing!!  After reading the No Twillies thread here, I have to say I can really appreciate all these wonderful bags without twillies wrapped around the handles - especially the light ostrich with noticeably dark handles -  and I can only notice how chic and effortless she looks!!  These photos are my inspiration!!


----------



## sissychi

sbelle said:


> A few more Paris sightings



Does anyone know the size of the first birkin bag (the red one)? 30 maybe? Thank you.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sissychi said:


> Does anyone know the size of the first birkin bag (the red one)? 30 maybe? Thank you.


I think that it is at least a 36.


----------



## scarf1

chkpfbeliever said:


> Any shawl experts out there can id the shawl on the left with the orange border?  I think this design is an old classic but I couldn't figure the name.  Love the simplicity and the orange border.  TIA !!!!


I think that might be boucles en carre


----------



## Possum

chkpfbeliever said:


> Any shawl experts out there can id the shawl on the left with the orange border?  I think this design is an old classic but I couldn't figure the name.  Love the simplicity and the orange border.  TIA !!!!


It looks like a CSGM format of Bouclerie.


----------



## peggioka

This color combo is so refreshing


----------



## Meta

chkpfbeliever said:


> Any shawl experts out there can id the shawl on the left with the orange border?  I think this design is an old classic but I couldn't figure the name.  Love the simplicity and the orange border.  TIA !!!!


Those are not shawls but blankets. The design is Bouclerie Moderne. Here's the link: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/bouclerie-moderne-blanket-H102792Mv02/


----------



## TeeCee77

Wandering the streets of Hong Kong and ... BAM! About knocked my socks off. The roar of the bags screaming “pick me” was deafening. I have never seen so many in one place.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Random sightings (not all in 1 day)... also saw a well loved black 35B the same day as the Jypsere but she was walking too fast and it was too dark outside


----------



## sbelle

A few more from Paris


----------



## allanrvj

sbelle said:


> A few more from Paris


there is still a line at FSH?


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

sbelle said:


> A few more from Paris


I'm usually not a fan of contrast piping and stitching but that B is


----------



## OneMoreDay

TeeCee77 said:


> Wandering the streets of Hong Kong and ... BAM! About knocked my socks off. The roar of the bags screaming “pick me” was deafening. I have never seen so many in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234433


I wonder what that delicious shade of green is right smack in the middle of this amazing array of bags? Malachite?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> Wandering the streets of Hong Kong and ... BAM! About knocked my socks off. The roar of the bags screaming “pick me” was deafening. I have never seen so many in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234433



Are we sure these are authentic?


----------



## Rouge H

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Are we sure these are authentic?



Brandoff stores look like this as well as many HK stores. I had the pleasure of visiting some- I was like a kid in a candy store


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Rouge H said:


> Brandoff stores look like this as well as many HK stores. I had the pleasure of visiting some- I was like a kid in a candy store



Then *WOW!!!!!*


----------



## sbelle

allanrvj said:


> there is still a line at FSH?



I did not go at opening, but I hear there is a still line of people who have early morning appointments waiting for the store to open.  Since the implementation of the appointment system there don’t appear to be any lines once the store has opened.


----------



## allanrvj

sbelle said:


> I did not go at opening, but I hear there is a still line of people who have early morning appointments waiting for the store to open.  Since the implementation of the appointment system there don’t appear to be any lines once the store has opened.


thanks for the update


----------



## Yoshi1296

Was at a Halloween party last night at a bowling alley and saw a girl with a blue birkin 35 in PHW. She was very brave to bring it considering how drunk everyone was, there were drinks and food being spilled everywhere lol


----------



## sbelle

Bon Marche today


----------



## NateSelwyn25

I need that Jack O' Lantern charm so badly!


----------



## essiedub

Ooh ooh I am so excited..my first wildlife post!!  A Lindy, in Blue Electric, I think. And of all places.. on Telegraph Ave in Berkeley! I followed her into a store and was nervously trying to take this picture..sorry so blurry


----------



## Monique1004

TeeCee77 said:


> Wandering the streets of Hong Kong and ... BAM! About knocked my socks off. The roar of the bags screaming “pick me” was deafening. I have never seen so many in one place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4234433



OMG......


----------



## Blairbass

obcessd said:


> Spotted while in line at Uniqlo. Love the seasonal charm
> 
> View attachment 4226535


The witch charm is adorable!


----------



## Luvbolide

essiedub said:


> Ooh ooh I am so excited..my first wildlife post!!  A Lindy, in Blue Electric, I think. And of all places.. on Telegraph Ave in Berkeley! I followed her into a store and was nervously trying to take this picture..sorry so blurry
> 
> View attachment 4236213




Perfect color for a Cal student!


----------



## qtpik8

I spent my birthday in Tokyo and had this amazing picture taken outside the Robot Restaurant. On closer inspection, there's an Evelyne!


----------



## sbelle

Just a few more Paris


----------



## essiedub

Luvbolide said:


> Perfect color for a Cal student!


This is true..didn’t think of that.  Hrmph..I sure didn't carry H when I was a student


----------



## Ladybaga

qtpik8 said:


> I spent my birthday in Tokyo and had this amazing picture taken outside the Robot Restaurant. On closer inspection, there's an Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237028
> View attachment 4237029


This picture is adorable! Happy Belated Birthday! Great shot of you and good eye seeing that Evie in the background!


----------



## obcessd

essiedub said:


> Ooh ooh I am so excited..my first wildlife post!!  A Lindy, in Blue Electric, I think. And of all places.. on Telegraph Ave in Berkeley! I followed her into a store and was nervously trying to take this picture..sorry so blurry
> 
> View attachment 4236213



On Telegraph! That is unusual. I work in Berkeley and would love to see more wild sightings.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> A few more from Paris



You’re so good !![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Blairbass said:


> The witch charm is adorable!



Looks like a lot of people are into the Halloween spirit. I better bring out my bat charm tomorrow.


----------



## essiedub

obcessd said:


> On Telegraph! That is unusual. I work in Berkeley and would love to see more wild sightings.



Sometimes I see H scarves at donor events..but bags, that was a first. Pretty thrilling!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Didn't get a great photo, but it was a great bag! TPM GP with a strap!


----------



## Tonimichelle

JPG 2? I think! In etoupe, the height looked no taller than my B30 but I think the handle drop is longer. I saw lots of absolutely beautiful H bags in Paris but just wasn’t brave enough (or quick enough!) to get them!


----------



## romily

qtpik8 said:


> I spent my birthday in Tokyo and had this amazing picture taken outside the Robot Restaurant. On closer inspection, there's an Evelyne!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237028
> View attachment 4237029



Good eye, and Awooo looks amazing on you!! Happy Birthday!


----------



## romily

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4241961
> 
> JPG 2? I think! In etoupe, the height looked no taller than my B30 but I think the handle drop is longer. I saw lots of absolutely beautiful H bags in Paris but just wasn’t brave enough (or quick enough!) to get them!



If this is the cafe I think it is, the proximity to FSH and the lack of other cafes nearby would probably lead it to see a lot of H!


----------



## peggioka

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4241961
> 
> JPG 2? I think! In etoupe, the height looked no taller than my B30 but I think the handle drop is longer. I saw lots of absolutely beautiful H bags in Paris but just wasn’t brave enough (or quick enough!) to get them!


It seems that Paris is so cold right now!  (And our weather in LA is still like summer now)  Are people wearing the winter coat/fur/puffer in Paris?  OMG, I am going to Paris in mid December and wonder what I should wear ...


----------



## Tonimichelle

peggioka said:


> It seems that Paris is so cold right now!  (And our weather in LA is still like summer now)  Are people wearing the winter coat/fur/puffer in Paris?  OMG, I am going to Paris in mid December and wonder what I should wear ...


It isn’t too bad at the moment, but then I come from the south east of England which is pretty much the same weather wise. It’s certainly cold enough for jumpers, a warm coat and scarf though. By mid December you will definitely want to add gloves to that, boots and an umbrella too would be wise! All the decorations will be up for Christmas by then and it will look beautiful


----------



## peggioka

Tonimichelle said:


> It isn’t too bad at the moment, but then I come from the south east of England which is pretty much the same weather wise. It’s certainly cold enough for jumpers, a warm coat and scarf though. By mid December you will definitely want to add gloves to that, boots and an umbrella too would be wise! All the decorations will be up for Christmas by then and it will look beautiful


Thanks a lot!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

A lovely Kelly, likely a 28 Goldie, on a lady on a busy day.


----------



## pukasonqo

central station, sydney
blue constance
was ready to take a pic but the pedestrian lights changed


----------



## jayeoh

39th and 7th, NYC. I was so sleepy I decided to get coffee. While waiting for my coffee this beauty appears. I was so happy that I didn't feel so sleepy after


----------



## Metalblond

jayeoh said:


> 39th and 7th, NYC. I was so sleepy I decided to get coffee. While waiting for my coffee this beauty appears. I was so happy that I didn't feel so sleepy after
> View attachment 4245224
> View attachment 4245225
> View attachment 4245226


That bag with those boots are amazing!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Caught another live one! So excited. Sapphire croc 32 kelly with phw on a chic lady. Had to circle her a few times, a la shark style, to get a couple of good pix but so glad I got them! Also saw a dark brown croc 35 Birkin with ghw (perfect for the fall), but she was walking really fast so I didn’t get a chance to take a good pix.


----------



## candyapple15

Finally see it in person


----------



## pukasonqo

etain (?) garden party on busy sydney bus


----------



## sbelle

I just discovered some wildlife pictures from my recent trip to Paris that I forgot to post !


----------



## sbelle

And I totally got caught taking this picture  (  I cropped  the gentleman out ).   Very embarrassing !


----------



## catsinthebag

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4247033
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally see it in person



Pardon my ignorance, but what is this? New style, I assume?


----------



## brenpanda

Gold evie. The lady carrying it was very stylish! First time I’m fast enough to take a pic.


----------



## thyme

catsinthebag said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what is this? New style, I assume?



https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-hermes-bag-2018-24-24-bag.996038/page-9#post-32650294


----------



## catsinthebag

chincac said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-hermes-bag-2018-24-24-bag.996038/page-9#post-32650294



Thank you! I totally missed this thread. I have to admit, when I first saw the photo I thought it was a fake!


----------



## Tonimichelle

pukasonqo said:


> etain (?) garden party on busy sydney bus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247260


Or Gris asphalt maybe?


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> And I totally got caught taking this picture  (  I cropped  the gentleman out ).   Very embarrassing !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247469




Omg that’s my worst nightmare!!!! Who caught you? The owner?


----------



## xxDxx

sbelle said:


> I just discovered some wildlife pictures from my recent trip to Paris that I forgot to post !
> 
> View attachment 4247455
> View attachment 4247456
> View attachment 4247457



Which color is the blue Kelly in the first pic? 

Great wildlife sightings [emoji1305][emoji7]


----------



## sbelle

xiaoxiao said:


> Omg that’s my worst nightmare!!!! Who caught you? The owner?


Yes,  he was standing bya table with the croc birkin beside him and looked up directly at me just as I was taking the picture.  I pretty much ran away at that point.


----------



## sbelle

xxDxx said:


> Which color is the blue Kelly in the first pic?



I wondered that myself.  Maybe someone here can help us?


----------



## chicinthecity777

sbelle said:


> I wondered that myself.  Maybe someone here can help us?


Looks like blue paradise.


----------



## xxDxx

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Looks like blue paradise.



Thank you! That was my guess too!


----------



## chibigogo

Lindy 26, looks like rose pourpre in swift leather.  My 1st wildlife snap, sorry for the blurry pic [emoji28]


----------



## Florasun

sbelle said:


> Yes,  he was standing bya table with the croc birkin beside him and looked up directly at me just as I was taking the picture.  I pretty much ran away at that point.


LOL. With a bag like that he is probably useful to all the attention.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Very cute mother-daughter Evelyn duo! Blue jean (colvert?) on the daughter and black for the mom. Thought it was interesting that the daughter had her perforated H out and the mom had hers in!

What do you see more often? I feel like in NYC, I see more of the H-side out!


----------



## bluerosespf

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Very cute mother-daughter Evelyn duo! Blue jean (colvert?) on the daughter and black for the mom. Thought it was interesting that the daughter had her perforated H out and the mom had hers in!
> 
> What do you see more often? I feel like in NYC, I see more of the H-side out!



I live in NYC and only see H out. And it drives me batty because I wear mine in and feel strongly that that is the "correct" way.


----------



## sf_newyorker

bluerosespf said:


> I live in NYC and only see H out. And it drives me batty because I wear mine in and feel strongly that that is the "correct" way.


 Definitely H out 9 out of 10 times. I’m guilty of being one of the 9...though there are times I do the reverse. For some reason I find it easier to access my metro card in my chained cles with the H out.


----------



## catsinthebag

bluerosespf said:


> I live in NYC and only see H out. And it drives me batty because I wear mine in and feel strongly that that is the "correct" way.



LOL, I feel the same way!  I’m in Boston and Evies are not common, but when I see them, they are almost always worn H out. And then there’s me, H in.


----------



## loves

catsinthebag said:


> LOL, I feel the same way!  I’m in Boston and Evies are not common, but when I see them, they are almost always worn H out. And then there’s me, H in.



the snap button is against the body when worn H out, makes it so difficult to get in and out of bag this way. H in for me too.


----------



## catsinthebag

loves said:


> the snap button is against the body when worn H out, makes it so difficult to get in and out of bag this way. H in for me too.



I usually see them with the button part hanging open when people have the H out.


----------



## loves

catsinthebag said:


> I usually see them with the button part hanging open when people have the H out.



never seen that but makes sense (if they want the H out)


----------



## frou frou

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Very cute mother-daughter Evelyn duo! Blue jean (colvert?) on the daughter and black for the mom. Thought it was interesting that the daughter had her perforated H out and the mom had hers in!
> 
> What do you see more often? I feel like in NYC, I see more of the H-side out!



I loathe logos and generally prefer under the radar styles like the Plume.
However with the Evelyne I much prefer H out  and it seems most Londoners do too,
I find the so called ‘ correct’ way really ugly, it looks stunted to me.
‘Correct’ , who cares ? It’s down to personal preference and style.
Once the bag has left the store whatever Hermes deemed correct is not my problem


----------



## azukitea

bluerosespf said:


> I live in NYC and only see H out. And it drives me batty because I wear mine in and feel strongly that that is the "correct" way.


I wear mine H in always, as I don’t like the H doted logo that much and prefer the pocket side.
And every time I see my SAs they always say “so glad to see u wearing it the right way!”


----------



## Newbie88

frou frou said:


> I loathe logos and generally prefer under the radar styles like the Plume.
> However with the Evelyne I much prefer H out  and it seems most Londoners do too,
> I find the so called ‘ correct’ way really ugly, it looks stunted to me.
> ‘Correct’ , who cares ? It’s down to personal preference and style.
> Once the bag has left the store whatever Hermes deemed correct is not my problem


I totally agree lol. I guess I'm the few who wear the H outside as well, and I actually think it's more practical that way if you put things in the pocket like I do and would rather not tempt pick pockets.


----------



## Julide

I saw a mini Kelly in Gris asphalt last week. The lady was super chic with a matching mink coat!!


----------



## tonkamama

Exactly...Who cares what other thinks how ppl should be wearing their handbag  Everyone has different life styles, tastes and preferences and as long as the way I carry my E makes me happy that is the “correct way” !  



frou frou said:


> I loathe logos and generally prefer under the radar styles like the Plume.
> However with the Evelyne I much prefer H out  and it seems most Londoners do too,
> I find the so called ‘ correct’ way really ugly, it looks stunted to me.
> ‘*Correct’ , who cares ? It’s down to personal preference and style.*
> Once the bag has left the store whatever Hermes deemed correct is not my problem


----------



## lyseiki8

... at a certain country club, 
a Lindy (26?) and Evelyne (GM?) keeping each other company while the owners dined with their family.


----------



## texasgirliegirl

bluerosespf said:


> I live in NYC and only see H out. And it drives me batty because I wear mine in and feel strongly that that is the "correct" way.


You are correct.
When I was in NYC years ago pondering my first Evelyne (after collecting K's and B's for years) the wonderful, seasoned SA "educated" me on the correct way to wear the bag (H against the body).  She gave the distinct impression that wearing the H open visibly to the outside was very gauche.....


----------



## littleblackbag

texasgirliegirl said:


> You are correct.
> When I was in NYC years ago pondering my first Evelyne (after collecting K's and B's for years) the wonderful, seasoned SA "educated" me on the correct way to wear the bag (H against the body).  She gave the distinct impression that wearing the H open visibly to the outside was very gauche.....


I've wondered this before, but if H side is supposedly the back of the bag, why oh why is it displayed with the H facing out? I mean they don't display a Birkin or Kelly with the back facing out or are people wearing those the wrong way too?  I mean, seriously! I think with a bag like the Evelyne either way is good, no right or wrong just preference! Personally I wear mine H in or out depending on mood.


----------



## chicinthecity777

frou frou said:


> Once the bag has left the store whatever Hermes deemed correct is not my problem


Exactly!


----------



## papertiger

Love a little bit of banter but keep in mind the theme of the thread, carry on spotting the wildlife


----------



## qtpik8

Saw this Jypsiere and strap at the Zurich airport.



Also, saw this SO a while back. She was so far away, but unmistakable.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Black evie 



Gris mouette lindy


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

It was raining evelynes this evening at the theatre! (I was wearing my Cognac chèvre but always with H facing inward). Sorry for such blurry shots - my camera is so slow to focus


----------



## alismarr

Halzan ( I think ) on my bus this morning.  She got up so quickly.


----------



## OneMoreDay

At Pavilion Kuala Lumpur, B30-35 Gold Togo GHW with two Rodeo charms and twilly-wrapped handles. At Mid Valley Megamall, B25 Black Togo GHW with twilly-wrapped handles.


----------



## qtpik8

I just left starbucks and was walking up to Hermes this afternoon and was so startled and jealous when I spotted a Blue Saphir Kelly Lakis 35 that I forgot to take a picture!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.


----------



## Yoshi1296

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.
> View attachment 4269629



This is sooo awesome!!

I saw a dark brown/grey ostrich B35 on my line today! It was super quick so couldn’t tell what exact color it was, but it looked stunning!


----------



## Lostinlondon

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.
> View attachment 4269629



Not the Piccadilly... or not my end...[emoji6]


----------



## Tinn3rz

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.
> View attachment 4269629



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love it when a B is carried like a throw and go.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Lostinlondon said:


> Not the Piccadilly... or not my end...[emoji6]


It was not the Piccadilly line


----------



## chicinthecity777

Tinn3rz said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love it when a B is carried like a throw and go.


She later stood up and got off (I took her seat) and I could see she had loads of things in her Birkin. Well used!


----------



## Coconuts40

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.
> View attachment 4269629



Wow I love everything about this woman.  Her coat, her pants, her bag, her watch.  I love how she is using her B, not just carrying it as a showpiece. Sometimes in the desire to preserve our bags, we often forget to really use them.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Coconuts40 said:


> Wow I love everything about this woman.  Her coat, her pants, her bag, her watch.  I love how she is using her B, not just carrying it as a showpiece. Sometimes in the desire to preserve our bags, we often forget to really use them.


I know right? She looked great! Very cool!


----------



## chica727

Lovely Pico PM with H strap this morning


----------



## Monique1004

Here comes another H holiday party! There are lots of sightseeing but the mini Kelly stole my heart. I couldn’t take a picture in front of the cake this year since they didn’t have time to take it out but my wonderful SA snuck a picture for me. It’s impossible not to share here! I think it’s actually prettier than last year.


----------



## TeeCee77

Monique1004 said:


> Here comes another H holiday party! There are lots of sightseeing but the mini Kelly stole my heart. I couldn’t take a picture in front of the cake this year since they didn’t have time to take it out but my wonderful SA snuck a picture for me. It’s impossible not to share here! I think it’s actually prettier than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272636
> View attachment 4272637
> View attachment 4272638
> View attachment 4272639
> View attachment 4272640



Omg how cool!!


----------



## LovingTheOrange

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.
> View attachment 4269629


My first time seeing an epsom b in a non-rigid form! Good to know that epsom can be relatively flexible


----------



## cafecreme15

A well-loved (graphite?) Evie in the subway yesterday.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first time seeing an epsom b in a non-rigid form! Good to know that epsom can be relatively flexible


It may not be epsom, it may be epsom's predecessor Courchevel which is a bit softer. it's a bit too far for me to know for sure.


----------



## allanrvj

LovingTheOrange said:


> My first time seeing an epsom b in a non-rigid form! Good to know that epsom can be relatively flexible


There is something called '"epsom souple", a non-rigid version of epsom, but I've only seen it on a Cityback


and Bolide Relax (this is *duna*'s)





But I don't think that Birkin is epsom souple. It probably just got a tad softer with use


----------



## chicinthecity777

allanrvj said:


> There is something called '"epsom souple", a non-rigid version of epsom, but I've only seen it on a Cityback
> View attachment 4273103
> 
> and Bolide Relax (this is *duna*'s)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't think that Birkin is epsom souple. It probably just got a tad softer with use


It couldn't be the souple. Souple only came out in recent years and that Birkin was from older years.


----------



## marbella8

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Today on my commuter train! Love her watch too! Every now and then I spot a Birkin on this line.
> View attachment 4269629



Lol- I was going to say I think I like her vintage GMT even more than the Birkin. She has great style!


----------



## chicinthecity777

marbella8 said:


> Lol- I was going to say I think I like her vintage GMT even more than the Birkin. She has great style!


Love that watch! My SO and his Dad both have the same watch too!


----------



## marbella8

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Love that watch! My SO and his Dad both have the same watch too!



I almost bought this years and regret not, doing so, exactly this watch with the Jubilee bracelet. It is now 2.5x as much, and I can’t justify it lol! I always love seeing it on others though. If I were you, I would borrow your SO’s watch !


----------



## carlinha

Monique1004 said:


> Here comes another H holiday party! There are lots of sightseeing but the mini Kelly stole my heart. I couldn’t take a picture in front of the cake this year since they didn’t have time to take it out but my wonderful SA snuck a picture for me. It’s impossible not to share here! I think it’s actually prettier than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272636
> View attachment 4272637
> View attachment 4272638
> View attachment 4272639
> View attachment 4272640


wow amazing cake and so much H eye candy!!!  thank you for sharing


----------



## my peko

At a supermarket, Croc Birkin [emoji7]


----------



## chicinthecity777

marbella8 said:


> I almost bought this years and regret not, doing so, exactly this watch with the Jubilee bracelet. It is now 2.5x as much, and I can’t justify it lol! I always love seeing it on others though. If I were you, I would borrow your SO’s watch !


I wish I could borrow my SO's but he's way more protective of his watches than me with my Birkins! Haha!


----------



## leuleu

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I wish I could borrow my SO's but he's way more protective of his watches than me with my Birkins! Haha!


I have the same as yours at home. I can borrow everything, except the watches.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

At a bubble tea shop in Berlin, classic orange K with GHW (colour on pic is not accurate...)


----------



## Dreaming Big

Monique1004 said:


> Here comes another H holiday party! There are lots of sightseeing but the mini Kelly stole my heart. I couldn’t take a picture in front of the cake this year since they didn’t have time to take it out but my wonderful SA snuck a picture for me. It’s impossible not to share here! I think it’s actually prettier than last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4272638
> View attachment 4272640



Gorgeous, especially the mini and the CAKE! Which boutique is this?


----------



## UCDChick08

Spotted a Gold B at the H boutique yesterday [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Monique1004

Dreaming Big said:


> Gorgeous, especially the mini and the CAKE! Which boutique is this?



Riverside square mall location in NJ. The special cake is a gift from a client I believe. I knew it would be a Kelly this year since it was a pink birkin last year.


----------



## heifer

Milan a couple of weeks ago.
Some truly 'wildlife' sightings - when D&G meets Hermes.


----------



## TeeCee77

heifer said:


> Milan a couple of weeks ago.
> Some truly 'wildlife' sightings - when D&G meets Hermes.



Hmmmm [emoji848]


----------



## Amka

I saw this well-loved box Kelly on the train the other day. I love how this lovely couple was holding hands as they rode the train. It really put a smile on my face!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Amka said:


> I saw this well-loved box Kelly on the train the other day. I love how this lovely couple was holding hands as they rode the train. It really put a smile on my face!
> 
> View attachment 4276678


Beautiful bag and so cute, but omg two people taking up 3 seats!!


----------



## oh_my_bag

First time posting in this thread! 
Spotted a Lindy today


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

A few snaps from my store’s little Holiday party... there were so many bags/accessories floating about but I was trying to be inconspicuous 

On a mannequin but one of the exceptional scarves (so purdy!)




A red mini kelly and blue bolide 





A bit OT but the window displays are just too cute!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

TeeCee77 said:


> Hmmmm [emoji848]


hahahaah r u reading my mind?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

GUCCIhoochie said:


> A few snaps from my store’s little Holiday party... there were so many bags/accessories floating about but I was trying to be inconspicuous
> 
> On a mannequin but one of the exceptional scarves (so purdy!)
> View attachment 4279539
> View attachment 4279540
> 
> 
> A red mini kelly and blue bolide
> View attachment 4279541
> View attachment 4279542
> View attachment 4279543
> 
> 
> A bit OT but the window displays are just too cute!
> View attachment 4279544
> View attachment 4279545


That mannequin looks STUNNING!!!
All the bags have me drooling. I love H parties so I can bag watch!


----------



## Luv n bags

GUCCIhoochie said:


> A few snaps from my store’s little Holiday party... there were so many bags/accessories floating about but I was trying to be inconspicuous
> 
> On a mannequin but one of the exceptional scarves (so purdy!)
> View attachment 4279539
> View attachment 4279540
> 
> 
> A red mini kelly and blue bolide
> View attachment 4279541
> View attachment 4279542
> View attachment 4279543
> 
> 
> A bit OT but the window displays are just too cute!
> View attachment 4279544
> View attachment 4279545



Is that a scarf or a jacket on the mannequin? So classy!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Miso Fine said:


> Is that a scarf or a jacket on the mannequin? So classy!


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-exceptional-scarves.864042/page-19#post-32732388
it's a scarf/shawl as posted in the link above, called Panoplie Equestre. The shirt has a belted bowtie feature - they've tucked half of the shawl under it and left the other side untucked so you can see it worn both ways... it looks so chic!


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw a Victoria this morning in person for the first time. Such a classic and scrumptious bag.


----------



## AlienaHermes

oh_my_bag said:


> First time posting in this thread!
> Spotted a Lindy today


Where was this taken, if I may ask? The place looks awfully familiar...


----------



## DR2014

GUCCIhoochie said:


> A few snaps from my store’s little Holiday party... there were so many bags/accessories floating about but I was trying to be inconspicuous
> 
> On a mannequin but one of the exceptional scarves (so purdy!)
> View attachment 4279539
> View attachment 4279540
> 
> 
> A red mini kelly and blue bolide
> View attachment 4279541
> View attachment 4279542
> View attachment 4279543
> 
> 
> A bit OT but the window displays are just too cute!
> View attachment 4279544
> View attachment 4279545


Ha ha!  I am the blue bolide.  I eventually took off my coat and had a glass of champagne.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

DR2014 said:


> Ha ha!  I am the blue bolide.  I eventually took off my coat and had a glass of champagne.



 Oh Hiii! It was lovely "meeting" you  ... Hope you had a lovely time 

Now I'm thinking that I need a blue bolide in my life! LOL


----------



## KittyKat65

heifer said:


> Milan a couple of weeks ago.
> Some truly 'wildlife' sightings - when D&G meets Hermes.


I'm sorry, but this needs to be trapped and set free to be with its leopard friends.


----------



## Yoshi1296

heifer said:


> Milan a couple of weeks ago.
> Some truly 'wildlife' sightings - when D&G meets Hermes.





TeeCee77 said:


> Hmmmm [emoji848]





Israeli_Flava said:


> hahahaah r u reading my mind?



Sis, I think we all are. This is truly...interesting lolol.


----------



## oh_my_bag

AlienaHermes said:


> Where was this taken, if I may ask? The place looks awfully familiar...



Madrid!


----------



## AlienaHermes

oh_my_bag said:


> Madrid!


I knew it!


----------



## DR2014

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Oh Hiii! It was lovely "meeting" you  ... Hope you had a lovely time
> 
> Now I'm thinking that I need a blue bolide in my life! LOL


Nice "meeting" you too!!  
My bolide is my work bag and its a 35cm, blue nuit.  I love it!


----------



## Purse snob

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I know right? She looked great! Very cool!



I can’t agree more. Love that green


----------



## FugitiveRouge

heifer said:


> Milan a couple of weeks ago.
> Some truly 'wildlife' sightings - when D&G meets Hermes.


 You know, it's not an outfit I would wear, but I truly love the self-confidence and swagger it takes to make such a bold statement. I really like it when people commit to such head turning looks.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Chatswood, Sydney


----------



## VesperSparrow

Delacroix exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum


----------



## Luv n bags

GUCCIhoochie said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-exceptional-scarves.864042/page-19#post-32732388
> it's a scarf/shawl as posted in the link above, called Panoplie Equestre. The shirt has a belted bowtie feature - they've tucked half of the shawl under it and left the other side untucked so you can see it worn both ways... it looks so chic!



Thank you for your response.  Yes, so chic!


----------



## Hat Trick

VesperSparrow said:


> Delacroix exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280976



That is a lovely photo.  Well done!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Hat Trick said:


> That is a lovely photo.  Well done!


Thanks! She was quite elegant - the B black w phw, though it only shows as silhouette.


----------



## cafecreme15

This morning walking on Park Avenue I saw a lady carrying a black B35 in ostrich...in the pouring rain!


----------



## corezone

Spotted at Lakeside today - lovely shade of grey.


----------



## xiaoxiao

VesperSparrow said:


> Delacroix exhibition at the Metropolitan Museum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280976



Love this!!! Beautiful pix.


----------



## xiaoxiao

cafecreme15 said:


> This morning walking on Park Avenue I saw a lady carrying a black B35 in ostrich...in the pouring rain!




Ostrich wears like iron, it’s going to be fine. But I would imagine my mouth on the floor too if I had seen it first hand!


----------



## cafecreme15

xiaoxiao said:


> Ostrich wears like iron, it’s going to be fine. But I would imagine my mouth on the floor too if I had seen it first hand!


Thank goodness! I've honestly been having second hand stress for this woman's bag all week


----------



## doloresmia

Horrible blurry photo of a lovely exotic baby b. Also so a lovely fauve croc Constance but was pitching and didn’t think it appropriate to stop the discussion to photograph it [emoji7]


----------



## Sakura198427

xiaoxiao said:


> Ostrich wears like iron, it’s going to be fine. But I would imagine my mouth on the floor too if I had seen it first hand!


Now I want an ostrich kelly, lol


----------



## xiaoxiao

Oh so cute!!!! The size actually looks really good on her! ❤️


----------



## Rhl2987

xiaoxiao said:


> Ostrich wears like iron, it’s going to be fine. But I would imagine my mouth on the floor too if I had seen it first hand!


Now this is what I like to hear!! (Just picked up my first ostrich bag)


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## NateSelwyn25

^Is the stamp somewhere else on that bag?


----------



## Rouge H

NateSelwyn25 said:


> ^Is the stamp somewhere else on that bag?



Yes, the stamp is located on the inside just above the zipper.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4285834
> View attachment 4285835


A Ghillies in the wild!  What a wonderful sighting.  And in one of my favorite colors too!


----------



## The Cat

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4285834
> View attachment 4285835



Are you stalking her ?


----------



## Monique1004

I spotted this stylish lady carrying K35 fabulously walking the dog but my friend’s were walking really fast so I couldn’t get a good picture of her. 



Also Evelyn in very holiday color.


----------



## Lec8504

Just left the flagship H store in Tokyo and sat next to this gorgeous piece while waiting for my purchase [emoji7]


----------



## xiaoxiao

Lec8504 said:


> Just left the flagship H store in Tokyo and sat next to this gorgeous piece while waiting for my purchase [emoji7]



Gorgeous indeed!


----------



## db2miu

Lucky happy 30seconds in an elevator with a gorgeous elegant lady and her bag


----------



## GoldFish8

db2miu said:


> Lucky happy 30seconds in an elevator with a gorgeous elegant lady and her bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288950


Just noticed she’s wearing two bags!! Love how her B is stuffed with paperwork. You can tell it is well loved!


----------



## MommyDaze

Kids decided they needed to eat at the most popular restaurant here, so mommy decided to work on her purse stalking skills while we wait


----------



## cafecreme15

A two for one special crossing Park Avenue in NYC!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> A two for one special crossing Park Avenue in NYC!
> View attachment 4292400



That’s probably the best H spotting location!
Didn’t get a picture, but a few weeks ago while driving past Hermès Madison I passed not one, but two black exotic 35s in action!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

My very first catch!


----------



## Bb_atx

My first posting but was too close to pass by the opportunity. Spotted today at the grocery store. Would love to know the leather, looked very durable.


----------



## Yoshi1296

I am currently in Dubai on holiday and there are SO MANY H sightings but I’m sorry I did not catch any pictures. 

Green B30
Black B35s everywhere
Etoupe mini Kelly
Rose Pourpre mini Kelly
Etoupe Constance
Lots of Evelynes


----------



## Rolo07

Spotted in Hermes in Selfridges in London.




I also saw a beautiful croc B30 in a dark green with orange piping but wasn’t quick enough with my phone!


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> That’s probably the best H spotting location!
> Didn’t get a picture, but a few weeks ago while driving past Hermès Madison I passed not one, but two black exotic 35s in action!



I live right in the area and there is not a day that goes by that I don’t see a H bag when I am walking around. Unfortunately I’m not able to snap pictures of most of my sightings!


----------



## Notorious Pink

cafecreme15 said:


> I live right in the area and there is not a day that goes by that I don’t see a H bag when I am walking around. Unfortunately I’m not able to snap pictures of most of my sightings!



Ah,I miss the days of living nearby! Or when I was pregnant with DS1 and had to pass right by to get to my OBGYN from my office...as it is I usually hustle a bit nearby because my SIL’s mom lives literally across the street on 62nd and yes I’ve been ‘busted’ a few times going in or coming out!

And yes there is always tons of bag spotting over there... it’s even better when the weather is nice.


----------



## cafecreme15

BBC said:


> Ah,I miss the days of living nearby! Or when I was pregnant with DS1 and had to pass right by to get to my OBGYN from my office...as it is I usually hustle a bit nearby because my SIL’s mom lives literally across the street on 62nd and yes I’ve been ‘busted’ a few times going in or coming out!
> 
> And yes there is always tons of bag spotting over there... it’s even better when the weather is nice.



Yes, it is prime bag spotting! I’d have to walk with my phone permanently attached to my hand and my camera at the ready to capture everything. I’ve got mixed feelings about living in NYC, but I will admit the bag spotting is unrivaled!


----------



## VesperSparrow

A winter walk in Central Park.


----------



## db2miu

db2miu said:


> Lucky happy 30seconds in an elevator with a gorgeous elegant lady and her bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4288950



Oh la la! birdie goodie at the same building!


----------



## Yoshi1296

db2miu said:


> Oh la la! birdie goodie at the same building!
> View attachment 4302532



Omg her shoes!!! Are they roger vivier?


----------



## db2miu

Yoshi1296 said:


> Omg her shoes!!! Are they roger vivier?



Yes!! [emoji7]


----------



## m_ichele

Pretty pico [emoji7]


----------



## mi.kay

SO Kelly 28(?) 
Lindy 30
Herbag 31

It's so difficult trying to be discreet taking these photos


----------



## Monique1004

Bb_atx said:


> My first posting but was too close to pass by the opportunity. Spotted today at the grocery store. Would love to know the leather, looked very durable.



Looks to me Etain Togo with PHW.


----------



## qtpik8

I was in Geneva yesterday and saw TWO! TWO Kelly Lakis' but I was only fast enough for this one. Now that I'm waiting for my SO, I feel like I see them everywhere.


----------



## Julide

qtpik8 said:


> I was in Geneva yesterday and saw TWO! TWO Kelly Lakis' but I was only fast enough for this one. Now that I'm waiting for my SO, I feel like I see them everywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316205


I wish they would bring back this fabulous design! Great wildlife pic!!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Julide said:


> I wish they would bring back this fabulous design!


It is available via "à la carte" orders.


----------



## Julide

xiangxiang0731 said:


> It is available via "à la carte" orders.


Thank you!!


----------



## heifer

EYE CANDIES at Zara Home!
Guess a B35 in Gris Perle?


----------



## Yoshi1296

heifer said:


> EYE CANDIES at Zara Home!
> Guess a B35 in Gris Perle?



Wow this is a look!


----------



## LavenderIce

Stunning Roulis at Encore yesterday. My phone can not capture the true beauty of the color.


----------



## chicinthecity777

LavenderIce said:


> Stunning Roulis at Encore yesterday. My phone can not capture the true beauty of the color.


I was about to say that place looks familiar! Love Encore!


----------



## grnbri

LavenderIce said:


> Stunning Roulis at Encore yesterday. My phone can not capture the true beauty of the color.



Gorgeous!! Is that the 23 or the mini?


----------



## Notorious Pink

xiangxiang0731 said:


> I was about to say that place looks familiar! Love Encore!



Me too but I always get lost trying to find H. I can get to the one at Crystals with my eyes practically closed!


----------



## bags to die for

First time I've seen two exotics carried by one lady in the same colour/leather.  And rare! Vert D'Eau I believe.


----------



## Hat Trick

bags to die for said:


> First time I've seen two exotics carried by one lady in the same colour/leather.  And rare! Vert D'Eau I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4324351
> View attachment 4324352



  
WOW!
Thanks for the spy pics!


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## Monique1004

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4324696
> View attachment 4324681



First glance, I thought there was water all over the pink evie then I realized it may just be the shadow from tree. Relieved...


----------



## cafecreme15

bags to die for said:


> First time I've seen two exotics carried by one lady in the same colour/leather.  And rare! Vert D'Eau I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4324351
> View attachment 4324352


What a stunning color! Don't think I've ever seen this one before. Great eye, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Meta

Monique1004 said:


> First glance, I thought there was water all over the pink evie then I realized it may just be the shadow from tree. Relieved...


 Yes, it's just shadows


----------



## DR2014

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4324696
> View attachment 4324681


I love that yellow!!!!


----------



## obcessd

Monique1004 said:


> First glance, I thought there was water all over the pink evie then I realized it may just be the shadow from tree. Relieved...



Me too because of the empty coffee cup! [emoji28]


----------



## Meta

DR2014 said:


> I love that yellow!!!!


It most certainly stopped me in my tracks! I had to pretend that I had something urgent to check on my phone to take a quick snap!


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

bags to die for said:


> First time I've seen two exotics carried by one lady in the same colour/leather.  And rare! Vert D'Eau I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4324351
> View attachment 4324352


Yes this is vert d'eau


----------



## CapriTrotteur

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4324696
> View attachment 4324681


What a gorgeous pink. Does anyone know what colour it is please.


----------



## Meta

CapriTrotteur said:


> What a gorgeous pink. Does anyone know what colour it is please.


I believe it's Rose Extreme.


----------



## xiaoxiao

bags to die for said:


> First time I've seen two exotics carried by one lady in the same colour/leather.  And rare! Vert D'Eau I believe.
> 
> View attachment 4324351
> View attachment 4324352



Amazing wild pix! And that ring of hers wow!


----------



## kelly7

Yellow is beautiful !!!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

weN84 said:


> I believe it's Rose Extreme.


Thanks Wen, I was fearful that might be the answer.
Not to go OT but I am kicking myself ever so slightly......


----------



## Monique1004

CapriTrotteur said:


> What a gorgeous pink. Does anyone know what colour it is please.



Will it possibly be Rose Azalea? I remember rose extreme being a little darker. Either way. Very pretty.


----------



## CapriTrotteur

Monique1004 said:


> Will it possibly be Rose Azalea? I remember rose extreme being a little darker. Either way. Very pretty.
> View attachment 4325874


Thanks Monique that’s a very pretty TPM.


----------



## Elina0408

Today at the V&A museum in London at the cocktail party for the Christian Dior exhibition, I also saw a lady carrying a Vibrato Kelly, it was lovely (no photo though) [emoji846]


----------



## Inkbluelover

Amazing Constance


----------



## cafecreme15

Inkbluelover said:


> Amazing Constance


Love that she is carrying it so casually. Reminds us to make frequent use of even our most special bags.


----------



## cafecreme15

Took my gloves off in zero degree temperatures to capture this beautiful red Evie


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cafecreme15 said:


> Took my gloves off in zero degree temperatures to capture this beautiful red Evie


Thanks for braving the cold and freezing your fingers to share this beautiful shot.


----------



## cafecreme15

Anyone know which red this is? I was thinking rouge grenat but I'm not sure.


----------



## madamelizaking

I spotted this little cutie out today during brunch.  I want one now!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cafecreme15 said:


> Anyone know which red this is? I was thinking rouge grenat but I'm not sure.


How about Rouge Garrance?


----------



## Monique1004

cafecreme15 said:


> Anyone know which red this is? I was thinking rouge grenat but I'm not sure.



I also think it's Rouge Grenat.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Was caught off-guard and I didn't have time to get photos, but saw a lovely Picotin (18 I think) in gold leather with a gold and white H canvas strap.


----------



## Monique1004

When this lady passed by me, I caught the KP on the corner of my eye. Then I literally stalked her a little while. I was on a mission to take a better spy photo. Now KP moved up to the top of my wishlist.


----------



## jehaga

NM Last Call in The City of Orange


----------



## jehaga




----------



## VesperSparrow

At the ballet.


----------



## cafecreme15

On the subway. Noticed her shoes first!


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> On the subway. Noticed her shoes first!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4333396


Roger Vivier? 

I never see birkins on my subway line haha!


----------



## sf_newyorker

Yoshi1296 said:


> Roger Vivier?
> 
> I never see birkins on my subway line


----------



## sf_newyorker

Oops- I meant to add that it looks like the 6 train maybe?


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> Oops- I meant to add that it looks like the 6 train maybe?



Could be! Although most 6 trains are the old subway cars. This looks like the newer subway car design.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Yoshi1296 said:


> Could be! Although most 6 trains are the old subway cars. This looks like the newer subway car design.


True - I know I’m veering off topic now- but my second guess is maybe the Q or E? Don’t know why I’m thinking only the eastside.


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> True - I know I’m veering off topic now- but my second guess is maybe the Q or E? Don’t know why I’m thinking only the eastside.



haha I was thinking Q as well! Those are the new subway cars.


----------



## cafecreme15

sf_newyorker said:


> Oops- I meant to add that it looks like the 6 train maybe?





Yoshi1296 said:


> Could be! Although most 6 trains are the old subway cars. This looks like the newer subway car design.


It's either the N or W, can't remember which. Those lines also have new cars.


----------



## sf_newyorker

cafecreme15 said:


> It's either the N or W, can't remember which. Those lines also have new cars.


Thx- the N came to mind as well since I take it when the Q doesn’t come around.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> It's either the N or W, can't remember which. Those lines also have new cars.





sf_newyorker said:


> Thx- the N came to mind as well since I take it when the Q doesn’t come around.



Thats one of my lines!!! I never see anything hermes on those so I automatically ruled them out!


----------



## cafecreme15

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thats one of my lines!!! I never see anything hermes on those so I automatically ruled them out!


It's not often that I see H bags on the subway! Just happened to get lucky that day.


----------



## Monique1004

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thats one of my lines!!! I never see anything hermes on those so I automatically ruled them out!



Why don't we carry ours so we can take the wild shots of each other. LOL~ I do carry my H on my commute but never B or K.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> It's not often that I see H bags on the subway! Just happened to get lucky that day.



6 line is filled with Hermes! But agree it is rare.



Monique1004 said:


> Why don't we carry ours so we can take the wild shots of each other. LOL~ I do carry my H on my commute but never B or K.



hahahahah so down for that! I carry H as well but rarely my B.


----------



## cafecreme15

Yoshi1296 said:


> 6 line is filled with Hermes! But agree it is rare.
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahah so down for that! I carry H as well but rarely my B.


I keep waiting for a picture of me carrying one of my H bags on the subway to show up here! Hasn't happened yet.


----------



## sf_newyorker

cafecreme15 said:


> I keep waiting for a picture of me carrying one of my H bags on the subway to show up here! Hasn't happened yet.


All of the above neighbors! It would be hilarious and fun.


----------



## Yoshi1296

cafecreme15 said:


> I keep waiting for a picture of me carrying one of my H bags on the subway to show up here! Hasn't happened yet.



haha i was too scared to admit that on here but honestly...SAME!!


----------



## lyseiki8




----------



## xiaoxiao

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 4334860
> View attachment 4334861



Great live shots!


----------



## DR2014

Yoshi1296 said:


> Thats one of my lines!!! I never see anything hermes on those so I automatically ruled them out!


One of my lines too!  I carry my H bags on the subway too, but I have no B.


----------



## Yoshi1296

DR2014 said:


> One of my lines too!  I carry my H bags on the subway too, but I have no B.



Wow haha I hope one of us run into each other other one day!


----------



## chessmont

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 4334860
> View attachment 4334861


Holy Moly-the first Thing I noticed on the lady with the B was her gigantic diamond!


----------



## littleblackbag

chessmont said:


> Holy Moly-the first Thing I noticed on the lady with the B was her gigantic diamond!


Me too!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

These days in Paris I saw many H bags on streets and in boutiques.
But most of the time I was too slow to take a photo and they walked so fast!!!
These are 2 photos I could contribute to the forum.

A lovely kelly.



This birkin seemed to be a SO, using three colors in a bag. Handles in sky blue color, bags in purple and grey colors. Sorry for blurred pictures.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## cafecreme15

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4339249
> View attachment 4339250


Great shots! How did you get so close without anyone noticing?


----------



## Meta

cafecreme15 said:


> Great shots! How did you get so close without anyone noticing?


Thanks!  Ninja skillz.


----------



## xiaoxiao

weN84 said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4339249
> View attachment 4339250



That lakis!


----------



## bluerosespf

Yoshi1296 said:


> haha i was too scared to admit that on here but honestly...SAME!!



Me too. Am I the only PFer on the 1?


----------



## DR2014

bluerosespf said:


> Me too. Am I the only PFer on the 1?


I take the 1 also, down to South Ferry, some of the time.


----------



## QuelleFromage

DR2014 said:


> I take the 1 also, down to South Ferry, some of the time.


Me too......


----------



## Yoshi1296

bluerosespf said:


> Me too. Am I the only PFer on the 1?





DR2014 said:


> I take the 1 also, down to South Ferry, some of the time.





QuelleFromage said:


> Me too......



Wow I wasn't expecting so many New Yorkers on TPF!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I live on the east side but work on the west side - so on any given day I could hop on the 6, B,C,E,N,Q or 1! I wonder if at some point we’ve taken the same train. I’ve seen only evies or herbags.


----------



## DR2014

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting so many New Yorkers on TPF!


Usually I am glued to my phone, but now I will look for you guys and H bags!


----------



## cafecreme15

sf_newyorker said:


> I live on the east side but work on the west side - so on any given day I could hop on the 6, B,C,E,N,Q or 1! I wonder if at some point we’ve taken the same train. I’ve seen only evies or herbags.



Maybe you’ve seen me! Don’t usually carry my Evie to work though. I take my GP sometimes!


----------



## Yoshi1296

sf_newyorker said:


> I live on the east side but work on the west side - so on any given day I could hop on the 6, B,C,E,N,Q or 1! I wonder if at some point we’ve taken the same train. I’ve seen only evies or herbags.



I see lots of Evies and Herbags too! I also take the 6, N, Q, or sometimes the F.




DR2014 said:


> Usually I am glued to my phone, but now I will look for you guys and H bags!



Same here!


----------



## bluerosespf

sf_newyorker said:


> I live on the east side but work on the west side - so on any given day I could hop on the 6, B,C,E,N,Q or 1! I wonder if at some point we’ve taken the same train. I’ve seen only evies or herbags.



I mix it up. If I'm carrying my laptop, I'll take my B. Otherwise it's a grab bag (no pun intended), probably my Evie because that's what I carry most of the time.


----------



## Monique1004

Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow I wasn't expecting so many New Yorkers on TPF!



I'm usually in wild around midtown fashion district or Madison Ave.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’m either over by Bergdorf/Madison H or by the rehearsal studios at 36th and 8th.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Just saw a black B with GHW on the 6 line at Lexington!!! She was wearing the most amazing black coat


----------



## sf_newyorker

Earlier this week on my way home from a run in the park, I saw a Jypsiere in etain. It was really lovely and something I don’t see often. 

Aside from H Madison, I can typically be found around 30th & 7th. Ah, how I love thee Herald Square area


----------



## NOIRetMoi

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 4334860
> View attachment 4334861


Beautiful Birkin, but that ROCK!!! 
(Is there an emoji where his eyeballs pop in and out of his face? Lol)
*waves to the NY crowd*
I’ll be there in a few days, so if you see a blonde with a small black or blue bag, maybe it’s me


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Elina0408 said:


> Today at the V&A museum in London at the cocktail party for the Christian Dior exhibition, I also saw a lady carrying a Vibrato Kelly, it was lovely (no photo though) [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327014


I.want.one.now!


----------



## lyseiki8

..


----------



## lyseiki8

_Thank you, usually I acted as the decoy while my neice snap .. _



xiaoxiao said:


> Great live shots!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

MommyDaze said:


> Kids decided they needed to eat at the most popular restaurant here, so mommy decided to work on her purse stalking skills while we wait
> 
> View attachment 4291528





cafecreme15 said:


> A two for one special crossing Park Avenue in NYC!
> View attachment 4292400





BBC said:


> That’s probably the best H spotting location!
> Didn’t get a picture, but a few weeks ago while driving past Hermès Madison I passed not one, but two black exotic 35s in action!


If you guys want a stalking buffet, go to the Carlton Hotel in Cannes during the summer; it’s like fishing with dynamite in an Hermès barrel


----------



## marbella8

Elina0408 said:


> Today at the V&A museum in London at the cocktail party for the Christian Dior exhibition, I also saw a lady carrying a Vibrato Kelly, it was lovely (no photo though) [emoji846]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4327014



That looks like a Kelly Wallet, not a Pochette, right? Curious how she is carrying by what looks like a small handle at the top of the bag? Any ideas?


----------



## Julide

marbella8 said:


> That looks like a Kelly Wallet, not a Pochette, right? Curious how she is carrying by what looks like a small handle at the top of the bag? Any ideas?


It’s a Kelly cut Marbella. 

And I just saw the lady’s heels! Wow! Impressive!


----------



## marbella8

Julide said:


> It’s a Kelly cut Marbella.
> 
> And I just saw the lady’s heels! Wow! Impressive!



Thanks Julide! How did I not notice it was much longer
I love the way she is just barely holding it, and yes, the heels, the hair, she looks so elegant.

I used to love that museum when I lived in London briefly, but I never looked like that when I went


----------



## Julide

marbella8 said:


> Thanks Julide! How did I not notice it was much longer
> I love the way she is just barely holding it, and yes, the heels, the hair, she looks so elegant.
> 
> I used to love that museum when I lived in London briefly, but I never looked like that when I went



Happy help!I too wished I would have looked like that when I visited!


----------



## sbelle

On the streets of Chicago


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

sbelle said:


> On the streets of Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4344759


A Barenia in the wild!  Great sighting.


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> On the streets of Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4344759



Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh nice. I wonder if she’s one of us!


----------



## ladysarah

Monique1004 said:


> When this lady passed by me, I caught the KP on the corner of my eye. Then I literally stalked her a little while. I was on a mission to take a better spy photo. Now KP moved up to the top of my wishlist.
> View attachment 4329682
> View attachment 4329683


Love the kP asa day bag


----------



## _Cina

millivanilli said:


> hahaaaaa, that is SO Munich. Sorry for that experience. Most of us do not like to be complimented on anything except if you are familiar with us. It confuses us, we don't know how to handle such a situation. Keep going, though. 1 out of.. well 100 will response nicely. For the other 99: it has nothing to do with you. We are not used to compliments and small talk. We don't talk to strangers (if we have to we keep it short) even though we are pretty communicative once we get to know each other. (speaking for Bavarians, not the northern-part of Germany).Next time, just start with something we can handle like " I like your city".   Won't lead to a chat, too, but will break the ice a little bit. On the bright side: once we get to know you, you'll have a friend for the rest of your life that will remember your birthday, the name of your cat, your first car, your favorite food, your shoe size, the name of your aunt and uncle, your work anniversaries, your... you get it. Heads up, we are a tough cookies, I know. I understand your frustration and as a reperation: ask me anything you want to see in Munich that is not tourist-y and I'll write you where to go and when. Deal ?



I just came across this - I absolutely adore how you described us Germans, or better Bavarians. So accurate and such a funny way you described it. I travel quite a lot and my best compliment is always: "You are so not-German" (but I guess I still am). Thanks for your posts!


----------



## aisham

Paris July, 26,2018 , she was so cute


----------



## VesperSparrow

Waiting for a bus in style. Also perfect hair and makeup and super cool sunglasses.


----------



## BKC

Sightings in Hongkong


----------



## jehaga

South Coast Plaza


----------



## snibor

VesperSparrow said:


> Waiting for a bus in style. Also perfect hair and makeup and super cool sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4351038



And coat!


----------



## DreamingPink

BKC said:


> View attachment 4351065
> View attachment 4351066
> View attachment 4351067
> View attachment 4351068
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sightings in Hongkong



Great sightings! From the second last picture, is it a black B30/35 in swift?


----------



## Monique1004

MiniNavy said:


> Great sightings! From the second last picture, is it a black B30/35 in swift?



Looks more like epsom to me.


----------



## candyapple15

Just spotted this beautiful bolide 31 in underground tube, looks like a new Hermès blue


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4358423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted this beautiful bolide 31 in underground tube, looks like a new Hermès blue



So pretty with ghw!


----------



## cafecreme15

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4358423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted this beautiful bolide 31 in underground tube, looks like a new Hermès blue



Looks like bleu encre? Hard to tell in the lighting.


----------



## DrLuxe

Wow! This tiny K20, Epsom sellier Gold w PHW, completed her outfit perfectly. out on a rainy day with a huge umbrella


----------



## Elina0408

marbella8 said:


> That looks like a Kelly Wallet, not a Pochette, right? Curious how she is carrying by what looks like a small handle at the top of the bag? Any ideas?


It's a Kelly Cut [emoji3]


----------



## ivy1026

Herbag 31


----------



## sf_newyorker

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4358423
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just spotted this beautiful bolide 31 in underground tube, looks like a new Hermès blue


Note to future bolide-owning me: it’s completely ok to carry this gem on the train! I honestly don’t need much convincing but it’s good to memorialize the thought.


----------



## Genie27

Pink Ostrich! In the wild in her natural habitat. I also spotted a blue nuit/BE B30, But was at the wrong angle to get a good picture.


----------



## Monique1004

DrLuxe said:


> Wow! This tiny K20, Epsom sellier Gold w PHW, completed her outfit perfectly. out on a rainy day with a huge umbrella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358752



Actually it should be a mini Kelly since it has wide bottom & the handle is attached to D-rings. Kelly cut is flat & Kelly Pochette doesn't have metal connection on the handle.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Tonight:

box kelly 



Kelly Pochette 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Some pics I never got to upload:

32cm retourne kelly (sorry so blurry!)




Etain Evelyne


----------



## xiaoxiao

Genie27 said:


> Pink Ostrich! In the wild in her natural habitat. I also spotted a blue nuit/BE B30, But was at the wrong angle to get a good picture.



 this is PERFECT!


----------



## candyapple15

I guess it’s K32 orange


----------



## Greentea

sf_newyorker said:


> Note to future bolide-owning me: it’s completely ok to carry this gem on the train! I honestly don’t need much convincing but it’s good to memorialize the thought.



I carry mine everywhere


----------



## sf_newyorker

Greentea said:


> I carry mine everywhere


That’s  what I want to hear! I’m trying to hold off until summer to get one.


----------



## christina86

Spotted at dinner


----------



## Inkbluelover

Sydney


----------



## xiaoxiao

Inkbluelover said:


> Sydney




Great pix!


----------



## Greentea

sf_newyorker said:


> That’s  what I want to hear! I’m trying to hold off until summer to get one.


I would love to have a crossbody option at times. I might get one of the new sangle cavale straps.


----------



## Monique1004

Inkbluelover said:


> Sydney



This is really cute.


----------



## Rouge H

Greentea said:


> I would love to have a crossbody option at times. I might get one of the new sangle cavale straps.



What works really well if you have the same color is the Evelyne strap. I use my gold strap sometimes on my Berline when I want crossbody.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Greentea said:


> I would love to have a crossbody option at times. I might get one of the new sangle cavale straps.


You read my mind: xbody is a must for me. Much like what Rouge H suggested, I’ll probably use one of my Evie straps or invest in a new sangle cavale too.


----------



## preppie

Saw this beauty on the way to Penn Station this evening.  The coat is also jealousy inducing!


----------



## Greentea

Rouge H said:


> What works really well if you have the same color is the Evelyne strap. I use my gold strap sometimes on my Berline when I want crossbody.


I have an Etoupe evie strap only. Not sure it's it's perfect with cafe but I should try


----------



## azukitea

Hong Kong


----------



## my peko

Elegant ladies queuing up for Hermes.


----------



## bonniezls

Monique1004 said:


> When this lady passed by me, I caught the KP on the corner of my eye. Then I literally stalked her a little while. I was on a mission to take a better spy photo. Now KP moved up to the top of my wishlist.
> View attachment 4329682
> View attachment 4329683


The shape of this KP is a little bit strange for me, see the two bottom corner. It should be really really tight...or maybe just because of the picture


----------



## Rouge H

Interesting choice of footwear.




bonniezls said:


> The shape of this KP is a little bit strange for me, see the two bottom corner. It should be really really tight...or maybe just because of the picture


----------



## Rouge H

Greentea said:


> I have an Etoupe evie strap only. Not sure it's it's perfect with cafe but I should try



Here’s my Gold Berline using my gold Evelyne crossbody strap. Actually, I wish they made the Berline with a long strap. I prefer using my Evie strap.


----------



## Monique1004

bonniezls said:


> The shape of this KP is a little bit strange for me, see the two bottom corner. It should be really really tight...or maybe just because of the picture



I think you're confused with Kelly Pochette & Kelly Cut.


----------



## bonniezls

Monique1004 said:


> I think you're confused with Kelly Pochette & Kelly Cut.


No, I’m a big fan of KP. You don’t know how much I love it!!! Haha, I don’t know how to describe, the tip of the bottom?? Excuse my poor English, not my first language. The tip should be really tight and has a little bit angle upward. But this one seems strange. First I thought it might because of the leather, but I check there croc KP, it has the same angle as others. I wish I could explain this in my mother tongue. That will be much easier.


----------



## papertiger

Let's get this back to topic please. Wildlife only, TY


----------



## GUCCIhoochie




----------



## cafecreme15

Gorgeous raisin (?) B at H Madison the other day. Hard to tell in the light but it was a lovely shade of purple.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at a Philadelphia Orchestra rehearsal


----------



## xiaoxiao

loving all those wild shots, great job ladies and lads!!


----------



## ShihTzuBirkin

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous raisin (?) B at H Madison the other day. Hard to tell in the light but it was a lovely shade of purple.
> View attachment 4369273


We should also play, can you guess the store  Madison Ave


----------



## Madam Bijoux

Today at a Philadelphia Orchestra rehearsal. Sorry, double post.  Don’t know how it happened.


----------



## Captainy28

Very chic lady with Faure Le Page messenger bag and Hermes riding boots seen in Paris Rue Cambon


----------



## xiaoxiao

Captainy28 said:


> View attachment 4373274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very chic lady with Faure Le Page messenger bag and Hermes riding boots seen in Paris Rue Cambon



A rider nonetheless!  so so chic!


----------



## preppie

Spotted this gold Lindy 34 at JFK this morning.


----------



## xiaoxiao

preppie said:


> Spotted this gold Lindy 34 at JFK this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4374138



I think that Lindy is missing a pocket (or two) on the outside....


----------



## preppie

xiaoxiao said:


> I think that Lindy is missing a pocket (or two) on the outside....



I think it was just my terrible photo.  I have another on my roll that you can see the outside pocket a bit more clearly.  We were running late for our flight so everything came out a bit blurry!


----------



## xiaoxiao

preppie said:


> I think it was just my terrible photo.  I have another on my roll that you can see the outside pocket a bit more clearly.  We were running late for our flight so everything came out a bit blurry!
> 
> View attachment 4374147



  Great shot, especially when you were in a hurry!


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings. Apologies that some are blurry.


----------



## DR2014

Meta said:


> Recent sightings. Apologies that some are blurry.
> View attachment 4377430
> View attachment 4377431
> View attachment 4377432


Can anyone tell me about those awesome leopard print jeans???  Maybe Mother?


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> Recent sightings. Apologies that some are blurry.
> View attachment 4377430
> View attachment 4377431
> View attachment 4377432


Cool birkin! The trim, is this a new style? TIA!!


----------



## Meta

Julide said:


> Cool birkin! The trim, is this a new style? TIA!!


It's an SO with contrast piping.


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> It's an SO with contrast piping.


Thank you! I never knew contrast piping was so thick!


----------



## Meta

Julide said:


> Thank you! I never knew contrast piping was so thick!


The left side of the pic is slightly blurry due to movement, hence the larger than usual piping but it's how it should look on the right.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

So Kelly (in etoupe?)


----------



## cafecreme15

GUCCIhoochie said:


> So Kelly (in etoupe?)
> View attachment 4378316


Great find! Not too many of these around.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

35cm B (graphite?)


----------



## candyapple15

Not sure if this is K32 or K35


----------



## doloresmia

At airport


----------



## MonsieurMode

Male college student on the Chicago Red Line this morning with a dark brown Kelly 35 and a Dior Oblique canvas strap (also wearing a LV Logomania scarf and white Balenciaga Triple-S sneakers)


----------



## xiaoxiao

Beautiful day today. Saw several crocs walking around but I was only fast enough to catch one....


----------



## Croisette7

xiaoxiao said:


> Beautiful day today. Saw several crocs walking around but I was only fast enough to catch one....


Munich!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Saw a gold B with ghw at 34th street station today in NYC.


----------



## doloresmia

Me trying surreptitiously get a wildlife shot... #hiddencamerafail




The 35B Gris Mouette with twilly #failshot

View attachment 4380981


----------



## doloresmia

doloresmia said:


> Me trying surreptitiously get a wildlife shot... #hiddencamerafail
> 
> View attachment 4380979
> 
> 
> The 35B Gris Mouette with twilly #fail
> 
> View attachment 4380981



Attach Fail too I guess


----------



## doloresmia

And totally redeemed with this raincoat shot.... beautiful goldie!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

doloresmia said:


> Me trying surreptitiously get a wildlife shot... #hiddencamerafail
> 
> View attachment 4380979
> 
> 
> The 35B Gris Mouette with twilly #failshot
> 
> View attachment 4380981





doloresmia said:


> Attach Fail too I guess
> 
> View attachment 4380982



These are the kind of shots I take! #GivenUp


----------



## Julide

TresBeauHermes said:


> These are the kind of shots I take! #GivenUp


Me too!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Garden party


----------



## peggioka

Friday noon in Beverly Hills


----------



## PJW5813

doloresmia said:


> And totally redeemed with this raincoat shot.... beautiful goldie!
> 
> View attachment 4380983



That is truly rare sight.


----------



## FreddieMac

A couple shots I managed to take at the men's universe party in London this past Thursday. There were some truly incredible pieces - SO exotic Kell'idole, micro bags galore and sights of the new Tressage Cuir Birkin in the gold colour way.


----------



## Notorious Pink

FreddieMac said:


> A couple shots I managed to take at the men's universe party in London this past Thursday. There were some truly incredible pieces - SO exotic Kell'idole, micro bags galore and sights of the new Tressage Cuir Birkin in the gold colour way.



Great job!!! A Constance Cartable and Away We Go!!!!


----------



## doloresmia

On my way to lunch - beautiful color!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4381529
> 
> 
> On my way to lunch - beautiful color!


Great shot! Have a nice lunch!
Maybe an H in Action pic too?


----------



## doloresmia

TresBeauHermes said:


> Great shot! Have a nice lunch!
> Maybe an H in Action pic too?



Absolutely! Will look for a mirror that doesn’t make me look like a widowed hobbit!


----------



## nicole0612

FreddieMac said:


> A couple shots I managed to take at the men's universe party in London this past Thursday. There were some truly incredible pieces - SO exotic Kell'idole, micro bags galore and sights of the new Tressage Cuir Birkin in the gold colour way.



Fantastic shots, all so cool. This guy looks beyond impeccable.


----------



## 1LV

Gold Evelyne GM


----------



## Aelfaerie

Spotted when out shopping today! What color is this? Rose Jaipur?


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

Aelfaerie said:


> Spotted when out shopping today! What color is this? Rose Jaipur?
> View attachment 4382606



Looks like bougenville


----------



## ivy1026

B30


----------



## PaperbagPrincessD

LAX airport right now [emoji87]


----------



## Sugartats

doloresmia said:


> And totally redeemed with this raincoat shot.... beautiful goldie!
> 
> View attachment 4380983



I just don't get this. It's hideous.


----------



## cafecreme15

ivy1026 said:


> B30


I wonder if this is a TPF'er! I feel like I've seen this SO combo somewhere on the boards here. Either that, or perhaps it's a common combination.


----------



## QuelleFromage

cafecreme15 said:


> I wonder if this is a TPF'er! I feel like I've seen this SO combo somewhere on the boards here. Either that, or perhaps it's a common combination.


Looks like BE/Anemone? Or BS/Anemone?  Both have been ordered by a few of us


----------



## weibandy

PaperbagPrincessD said:


> LAX airport right now [emoji87]
> 
> View attachment 4383430


Wow!!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Sugartats said:


> I just don't get this. It's hideous.



What looks hideous? the raincoat?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Sugartats said:


> I just don't get this. It's hideous.



The rain jacket? It comes with almost all Hermès bags...


----------



## candyapple15

Saw this lady carrying a navy bolide and LV suitcase heading to airport train, I like the way she hang the lock on the side.


----------



## Sugartats

Yoshi1296 said:


> What looks hideous? the raincoat?



Yes.



xiaoxiao said:


> The rain jacket? It comes with almost all Hermès bags...



I realise that.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

A terribly zoomed in pic of a dark blue 18cm picotin


----------



## Saffynyc

nyc in union square​


----------



## Julide

Saffynyc said:


> nyc in union square​


Wow! That looks like an AD!! Fab pic and now I want an evelyne!


----------



## Saffynyc

Julide said:


> Wow! That looks like an AD!! Fab pic and now I want an evelyne!


Yes !! I have three !!  My newest one ! 
I have etain with palladium and black with gold . All gm . It’s the best care free bag and amazing for travel .


----------



## Julide

Saffynyc said:


> Yes !! I have three !!  My newest one !
> I have etain with palladium and black with gold . All gm . It’s the best care free bag and amazing for travel .


You are an excellent enabler!!


----------



## Saffynyc

Julide said:


> You are an excellent enabler!!


Lol ! Thank you !


----------



## TeeCee77

My first wildlife photo! I’m usually not fast enough [emoji23] lovely lady in Maui with a stunning red B at the pool!!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

TeeCee77 said:


> My first wildlife photo! I’m usually not fast enough [emoji23] lovely lady in Maui with a stunning red B at the pool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386890




Red and white go so well together!


----------



## missha

TeeCee77 said:


> My first wildlife photo! I’m usually not fast enough [emoji23] lovely lady in Maui with a stunning red B at the pool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386890



OMG this is gorgeous!


----------



## LittleHermesgir

TeeCee77 said:


> My first wildlife photo! I’m usually not fast enough [emoji23] lovely lady in Maui with a stunning red B at the pool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386890


Super cool


----------



## TresBeauHermes

TeeCee77 said:


> My first wildlife photo! I’m usually not fast enough [emoji23] lovely lady in Maui with a stunning red B at the pool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386890


Wow great shot! It looks like an ad!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Wow, I actually caught a nice one today! wooohooo! I actually started to panic. 
In the midst of me taking this photo, my BF came up to me (he's on the left) and said, "What are you doing?" right in front of her!!!! Almost DIED! I gave my BF a death stare to quiet him down...
It's a B40 Goldie.


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, I actually caught a nice one today! wooohooo! I actually started to panic.
> In the midst of me taking this photo, my BF came up to me (he's on the left) and said, "What are you doing?" right in front of her!!!! Almost DIED! I gave my BF a death stare to quiet him down...
> It's a B40 Goldie.
> View attachment 4389527
> 
> View attachment 4389528
> 
> View attachment 4389531



Looks like well loved too!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

xiaoxiao said:


> Looks like well loved too!


Yes! Its nice to see a large loved B once in a while! She was petite (5'3"?) but she carries it very well!


----------



## lilychic

Beautiful K28


----------



## randeeh

oops photo didn't post. Will try again later.


----------



## candyapple15

First time seeing bolide 1923 on the street


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4391534
> View attachment 4391535
> 
> First time seeing bolide 1923 on the street



Is that 1923? I thought they don’t have a strap and has a side pocket.... mmmmm I might be wrong but it might not be a 1923... but yes what a rare sight! It is beautiful indeed.


----------



## oohshinythings

xiaoxiao said:


> Is that 1923? I thought they don’t have a strap and has a side pocket.... mmmmm I might be wrong but it might not be a 1923... but yes what a rare sight! It is beautiful indeed.


Yes looks like a 1923 to me. 1923 does have a strap, and has no side pockets nor the horizontal stitched line across the front.


----------



## candyapple15

xiaoxiao said:


> Is that 1923? I thought they don’t have a strap and has a side pocket.... mmmmm I might be wrong but it might not be a 1923... but yes what a rare sight! It is beautiful indeed.



hm..... i think the one without strap but with front pocket is call Bolide Web...... would any expert please correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## oohshinythings

candyapple15 said:


> hm..... i think the one without strap but with front pocket is call Bolide Web...... would any expert please correct me if i am wrong.


yes!


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> hm..... i think the one without strap but with front pocket is call Bolide Web...... would any expert please correct me if i am wrong.




Ah yes!!! You are right!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Quick spy pic this morning!


----------



## littleblackbag

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick spy pic this morning!
> View attachment 4391784
> View attachment 4391786


Now that looks like a well used bag!


----------



## MAGJES

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick spy pic this morning!
> View attachment 4391784
> View attachment 4391786


I zoomed in and that corner is quite mushed in.  Wonder if it’s from storing upright?


----------



## Tonimichelle

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick spy pic this morning!
> View attachment 4391784
> View attachment 4391786


Love this! I know I’m weird but to me there is nothing as chic as a well used Birkin!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!




----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

At the United Nations yesterday - OMG- it is true - Manhattan on the corner of Madison/5th and the mid- 50’s is AMAZING for H sightings...I’m so happy I took my first wildlife shot - but I saw (in the space of 30 minutes- I kid you not):
- black box 25 PHW (in H Madison)
- 30 vert cypress GHWbeing offered in H Madison (lucky lady !)
- 30 B in trench Togo - PHW (Madison H)
- 32 Kelly in Blue Zanzibar (Madison H)
-32 Kelly in graphite (Clemence ?) PHW in Avra restaurant midtown
- 30 Gris asphalt- I think in swift GHW (gorgeous !)
-30 black Togo B PHW
Hope to post more sightings this week ...just need to get really good at whipping the phone out ...


----------



## Aelfaerie

Oh my, I feel like with the warmer weather here, everyone is bringing out the B's! Another spotting today:


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Day 2 in the mid ‘50’s in NYC-
-B25 GHWat lunch at Estiatirio Milos (best fish I’ve had in years-sorry mods for being OT)
- B30 rough H PHW crossing 5th
-Kelly 28 gold GHW at Bergdorf Goodman’s restaurant late afternoon - about to go back to midtown this morning- my attempts (measly so far) reminds me of that fun bird- watching movie “A Big Year” ...


----------



## cafecreme15

TeeCee77 said:


> My first wildlife photo! I’m usually not fast enough [emoji23] lovely lady in Maui with a stunning red B at the pool!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4386890


Great pic! Not sure a B reads as a pool bag to me, but so chic nonetheless!



TresBeauHermes said:


> Wow, I actually caught a nice one today! wooohooo! I actually started to panic.
> In the midst of me taking this photo, my BF came up to me (he's on the left) and said, "What are you doing?" right in front of her!!!! Almost DIED! I gave my BF a death stare to quiet him down...
> It's a B40 Goldie.
> View attachment 4389527
> 
> View attachment 4389528
> 
> View attachment 4389531


Ha! Boys.... But my back hurts just from looking at her carry this enormous bag!


----------



## GoldFish8

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick spy pic this morning!
> View attachment 4391784
> View attachment 4391786


Love this! I would love to have a smooshy black birkin one day... this is swift leather? Wonder if a b30 in swift would get this squishy


----------



## Tonimichelle

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this! I would love to have a smooshy black birkin one day... this is swift leather? Wonder if a b30 in swift would get this squishy


There’s an orange swift 30 on the slouchy thread that is very soft and squishy (and gorgeous). I’m hoping my swift 30  will get slouchier, but it’s going to take a lot of use I think so doesn’t happen automatically in a 30!


----------



## Aelfaerie

GoldFish8 said:


> Love this! I would love to have a smooshy black birkin one day... this is swift leather? Wonder if a b30 in swift would get this squishy


No idea, sorry! I was trying to not follow too closely, so I didn't notice the grain.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cafecreme15 said:


> Great pic! Not sure a B reads as a pool bag to me, but so chic nonetheless!
> 
> 
> Ha! Boys.... But my back hurts just from looking at her carry this enormous bag!


----------



## TankerToad




----------



## chkpfbeliever

Aelfaerie said:


> Quick spy pic this morning!
> View attachment 4391784
> View attachment 4391786


good shots !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4383761
> View attachment 4383762
> 
> Saw this lady carrying a navy bolide and LV suitcase heading to airport train, I like the way she hang the lock on the side.


Such a great travel bag.  No thrills, just pure elegance.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This is my favorite thread on TPF.  Just shows H bags in action on people other than celebrities.  Thanks for the good shots !


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Today at Hudson Yards in NYC - I think I’m getting better at taking quick, random shots- to the horror of DH !


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Today at Hudson Yards in NYC - I think I’m getting better at taking quick, random shots- to the horror of DH !


I am truly humbled by your skills 
DH rolling eyes are wayyyy better than a DH who say "what are you doing?" in front of the person you're taking a picture of


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

He was silently horrified - the same can’t be said of my 14 yo DS...he hissed a  “mom -what are you doing ?!” I tried (nonchalantly) to respond that the architecture () was photo worthy ...am I a bad mom by not being _completely transparent ..._??


----------



## 1LV

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> He was silently horrified - the same can’t be said of my 14 yo DS...he hissed a  “mom -what are you doing ?!” I tried (nonchalantly) to respond that the architecture () was photo worthy ...am I a bad mom by not being _completely transparent ..._??


Nope.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

1LV said:


> Nope.


Thank you 1LV - that makes me feel sooooo much better !!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> He was silently horrified - the same can’t be said of my 14 yo DS...he hissed a  “mom -what are you doing ?!” I tried (nonchalantly) to respond that the architecture () was photo worthy ...am I a bad mom by not being _completely transparent ..._??


 You're a thoughtful mother sparing your DS of your true intention
I now go shopping with my eyes darting around,  even in stores, only to take blurred pics. Then I hunt for a good mirror for possible mirror-selfie hoping no one is around me. No wonder SAs look at me suspiciously,  then come over to say "hello" with a stern look.  I am doomed.


----------



## xiaoxiao

chkpfbeliever said:


> This is my favorite thread on TPF.  Just shows H bags in action on people other than celebrities.  Thanks for the good shots !



 same here!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TresBeauHermes said:


> You're a thoughtful mother sparing your DS of your true intention
> I now go shopping with my eyes darting around,  even in stores, only to take blurred pics. Then I hunt for a good mirror for possible mirror-selfie hoping no one is around me. No wonder SAs look at me suspiciously,  then come over to say "hello" with a stern look.  I am doomed.


You and me both ! ...


----------



## Stansy

Beautiful black Evenlyne PM today at the bakery


----------



## GoldFish8

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Today at Hudson Yards in NYC - I think I’m getting better at taking quick, random shots- to the horror of DH !


Loving that blue Kelly!! My gosh it makes me want a blue Kelly


----------



## chkpfbeliever

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Today at Hudson Yards in NYC - I think I’m getting better at taking quick, random shots- to the horror of DH !


First time I'm seeing more Ks than Bs on wildlife.


----------



## Paris Darling

DR2014 said:


> Can anyone tell me about those awesome leopard print jeans???  Maybe Mother?



I think they're Pam & Gela. (Saw them
on an Instagrammer I follow.)


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> First time I'm seeing more Ks than Bs on wildlife.


You can capture a lot of Kelly wildlife at the bar area of John Howie too.  That is kind of a cheap shot as you know where that is pointing at.  I have definitely seen more K's than B's there.  In fact, I once captured a black K28 Sellier GHW Epsom on an elegantly dressed lady.  I was very blatantly obvious about it as I was "hiding" behind a pillar next to my bar table.  Perhaps she knew about this thread, saw me and made at these three rounds back and forth between the two main buildings so that I can take a better shot.  I ended up not posting it as it did not feel like wildlife.


----------



## DR2014

Paris Darling said:


> I think they're Pam & Gela. (Saw them
> on an Instagrammer I follow.)


Thanks, I think you are right!


----------



## candyapple15

2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!


----------



## acrowcounted

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4399381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!


The espadrilles are H as well!


----------



## GoldFish8

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4399381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!


Really loving the way this picotin is worn crossbody


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4399381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!



Great shot indeed!!! Looks like a real life commercial actually.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4399381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!


Wow! Great shot! gorgeous bags!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4399381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!


I can tell from the seats that it is from HK.  Can't believe that I didn't catch any last week when I was visiting.  Amazing!


----------



## Rolo07

Managed to whip my phone out as I was overtaking


----------



## candyapple15

chkpfbeliever said:


> I can tell from the seats that it is from HK.  Can't believe that I didn't catch any last week when I was visiting.  Amazing!



Next time go to Central and Admiralty, you will see Ms H everywhere


----------



## sbelle

In Paris today

Louis Vuitton Saint Germain de Pres






FSH


----------



## sbelle

More Paris


----------



## millivanilli

xiaoxiao said:


> Beautiful day today. Saw several crocs walking around but I was only fast enough to catch one....


hahaa I know that place  H everywhere.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie




----------



## nobluewithout

my goldie just met a fellow goldie [emoji16]


----------



## sbelle

Paris


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4401827
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401829


wow, that Jyspiere is so nice! Never saw that in croc before!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie




----------



## chkpfbeliever

meowlett said:


> You can capture a lot of Kelly wildlife at the bar area of John Howie too.  That is kind of a cheap shot as you know where that is pointing at.  I have definitely seen more K's than B's there.  In fact, I once captured a black K28 Sellier GHW Epsom on an elegantly dressed lady.  I was very blatantly obvious about it as I was "hiding" behind a pillar next to my bar table.  Perhaps she knew about this thread, saw me and made at these three rounds back and forth between the two main buildings so that I can take a better shot.  I ended up not posting it as it did not feel like wildlife.


I got to try John Howie more then !


----------



## nicole0612

chkpfbeliever said:


> I got to try John Howie more then !



My husband just showed me the “Hermès” entrance to John Howie for the first time. He walks that route to eat steaks with his friends. I never knew what was behind that door! Suddenly a woman with a gorgeous Lindy came out, it appeared to be Magnolia.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

nicole0612 said:


> My husband just showed me the “Hermès” entrance to John Howie for the first time. He walks that route to eat steaks with his friends. I never knew what was behind that door! Suddenly a woman with a gorgeous Lindy came out, it appeared to be Magnolia.


It is so close to the H store so won't be surprised to see all those lovely bags.  Got to go for their Happy Hours.  They have a good menu.  Magnolia is lovely !


----------



## nicole0612

chkpfbeliever said:


> It is so close to the H store so won't be surprised to see all those lovely bags.  Got to go for their Happy Hours.  They have a good menu.  Magnolia is lovely !



I’m not a meat eater, but now that I know about the Hermès watching opportunities I may be willing to go more often just for visual entertainment.


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4401827
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401828
> 
> 
> View attachment 4401829



Wow. That croc jgysiere (spelling?) is TDF!


----------



## candyapple15

A young and chic girl shoulder carried a bolide 27 (electric blue?) with cavale sangle strap, and the boy carried a bright H paper bag.


----------



## sbelle

More Paris


----------



## honhon

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4399381
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 beauties in 1 shot! Saw this grayish blue ostrich B and crossbody Picotin with canvas strap in the underground train this morning. How nice!


not sure about this birdie birkin


----------



## bagidiotic

honhon said:


> not sure about this birdie birkin


With you.not hermes item


----------



## QuelleFromage

honhon said:


> not sure about this birdie birkin





bagidiotic said:


> With you.not hermes item



agreed.....


----------



## Saffynyc

Saw in nyc , I hope it’s real . Lol


----------



## cravin

Waiting for a haircut.


----------



## Julide

cravin said:


> Waiting for a haircut.
> 
> View attachment 4402919


Cool colour. What colour is it?


----------



## honhon

Julide said:


> Cool colour. What colour is it?


bois de rose?


----------



## NOIRetMoi

BBC said:


> DH and I both enjoy fine dining very much. I do not cook dinner (better for our relationship and health!). We will go to Vegas and not see any shows or gamble. We live near NYC and go to Del Posto once or twice a year, can’t do it more often than that. I think more places should have the bag stool.


I think all decent restaurants should have bag stools and black napkins


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Meta said:


> Recent sightings, RTW and a Birkin.
> 
> View attachment 3798822
> 
> View attachment 3798824


Anyone knows what color is this B?


----------



## Hat Trick

honhon said:


> bois de rose?



 Bois de rose.


----------



## sbelle

Paris


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408



Omg the lady with the rough H kelly is my new girl crush! So elegant!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408


Parisian elegance. Thank you for the photo.


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408


I wish there was a love button for you his pic. This is elegance personified.


----------



## DR2014

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408


Oh wow...


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408


The lady with the Rouge H Kelly is what sold me on this style, just like Grace Kelly.  I thought that Kelly should always be worn this way although I know times have changed and a lot of Kelly owners including myself have busy working lives and families so we wear it with jeans and carry it on our shoulders.  Still elegant and chic.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408


Sooooo elegant!


----------



## HMuse

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4403409
> View attachment 4403408
> 
> 
> View attachment 4403408


Epitome of hermes


----------



## Swedishstyle

What a beautifully dressed woman! Do you think that is a Rouge H or Bordeaux? Love her Kelly and love her style.


----------



## sbelle

More Paris


----------



## sbelle

.


----------



## Txoceangirl

On my cruise ship... she looks fabulous each day. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 This is the only pic I could get ....


----------



## DR2014

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4405093
> View attachment 4405089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I love that light colored K - does anyone know what color it is?  Thanks.


----------



## Greentea

Swedishstyle said:


> What a beautifully dressed woman! Do you think that is a Rouge H or Bordeaux? Love her Kelly and love her style.


My vote is Rouge H


----------



## golconda

DR2014 said:


> I love that light colored K - does anyone know what color it is?  Thanks.


My guess is parchemin, but I have not seen a color book in years.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Greentea said:


> My vote is Rouge H



Agree.



golconda said:


> My guess is parchemin, but I have not seen a color book in years.



It could also be craie?


----------



## margieb

A 45 travel B at JFK.  The owner confirmed, heavy as hell.


----------



## xiaoxiao

margieb said:


> View attachment 4406548
> View attachment 4406549
> 
> A 45 travel B at JFK.  The owner confirmed, heavy as hell.



What a rare sight!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Boys rocking Birkins in the Big Apple.


----------



## luvparis21

Earlier today while waiting for my DD.


----------



## Stansy

I saw the most beautiful K28 in miel croc last night while grocery shopping but I didn‘t have my phone with me


----------



## marzipanchen

Wow! Grocery shopping with a croc Kelly - how very posh.


----------



## luvparis21

I was stalkalicious!


----------



## GoldFish8

eiffel21 said:


> View attachment 4410805
> View attachment 4410806
> 
> 
> I was stalkalicious!


I can understand why? Anyone know what this color is?! I love the tone of the green!


----------



## luvparis21

GoldFish8 said:


> I can understand why? Anyone know what this color is?! I love the tone of the green!



Yes, only fellow TPFers would understand it. My DD was horrified when she saw what I was doing , lol.

And I believe it was Vert Vertigo in Epsom...


----------



## HMuse

GoldFish8 said:


> I can understand why? Anyone know what this color is?! I love the tone of the green!


looks malachite to me.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Easter sightings


----------



## lulilu

HMuse said:


> looks malachite to me.



Agree.  Looks like my malachite B.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Alamoana Mall... there were many more but these were the times I already had my phone out taking photos of my kids.



Black B35



Lucky lady coming out of H store....Are her dress and shoes H too?



Black Evie



Bicolor pico... so cute!


Disney Aulani beach... used my 2 year old as a decoy.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ethengdurst said:


> Alamoana Mall... there were many more but these were the times I already had my phone out taking photos of my kids.
> 
> View attachment 4414441
> 
> Black B35
> 
> View attachment 4414442
> 
> Lucky lady coming out of H store....Are her dress and shoes H too?
> 
> View attachment 4414443
> 
> Black Evie
> 
> View attachment 4414444
> 
> Bicolor pico... so cute!
> 
> 
> Disney Aulani beach... used my 2 year old as a decoy.
> View attachment 4414448



Great spy pix!!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

xiaoxiao said:


> Great spy pix!!!


Thanks! My DH was so embarrassed of me, he kept walking far away from me, .


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ethengdurst said:


> Thanks! My DH was so embarrassed of me, he kept walking far away from me, .



lol more the credit to you!!! When I’m with kids and my husband I never have the time to take spy pix, so I know how hard it is!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Ethengdurst said:


> Thanks! My DH was so embarrassed of me, he kept walking far away from me, .


My SO would do exactly the same!


----------



## StaceyLyn

Ethengdurst said:


> Alamoana Mall... there were many more but these were the times I already had my phone out taking photos of my kids.
> 
> View attachment 4414441
> 
> Black B35
> 
> View attachment 4414442
> 
> Lucky lady coming out of H store....Are her dress and shoes H too?
> 
> View attachment 4414443
> 
> Black Evie
> 
> View attachment 4414444
> 
> Bicolor pico... so cute!
> 
> 
> Disney Aulani beach... used my 2 year old as a decoy.
> View attachment 4414448


Anyone recognize the black/white sneakers on the woman with the black Evie?


----------



## SaryC

StaceyLyn said:


> Anyone recognize the black/white sneakers on the woman with the black Evie?


Looks like Adidas SuperStar Slip-ons in black


----------



## StaceyLyn

SaryC said:


> Looks like Adidas SuperStar Slip-ons in black


Indeed they are, thank you @SaryC!


----------



## victoroliveira

I live in Buzios, a small peninsula a few hours from Rio de Janeiro, it's more likely seeing H's in Sao Paulo, but today I was walking on my way to the gym with my jypsiere and then I saw a gorgeous lady with a mini kelly. (It's super rare seeing people with designer bags here) I'm pretty sure she was french.. She looked directly to my bag and gave me a smile, I automatically did the same. I wonder if she's part of the forum.


----------



## TresBeauHermes

Ethengdurst said:


> Alamoana Mall... there were many more but these were the times I already had my phone out taking photos of my kids.
> Disney Aulani beach... used my 2 year old as a decoy.
> View attachment 4414448


ahahahaha 2yrs old decoy!


----------



## margieb

Beijing airport.  Plume and what else?


----------



## margieb




----------



## DR2014

margieb said:


> View attachment 4416306


Looks like a double sense and a victoria, but the victoria looks too narrow or something??


----------



## etoupebirkin

^^^ I think it’s a Victoria Elan.


----------



## LittleBean

Ethengdurst said:


> Alamoana Mall... there were many more but these were the times I already had my phone out taking photos of my kids.
> 
> View attachment 4414441
> 
> Black B35
> 
> View attachment 4414442
> 
> Lucky lady coming out of H store....Are her dress and shoes H too?
> 
> View attachment 4414443
> 
> Black Evie
> 
> View attachment 4414444
> 
> Bicolor pico... so cute!
> 
> 
> Disney Aulani beach... used my 2 year old as a decoy.
> View attachment 4414448



The shoes look like my Chanel slides from a few seasons ago.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

There was a model of Hermes HAC that had the strap attachment (old vintage model) but the D rings were at the back edge top of the bag. the pic i attached is from TPF may have been docrides as it was discussed in some threads on tpf long ago


----------



## Ethengdurst

LittleBean said:


> The shoes look like my Chanel slides from a few seasons ago.


Good eye!


----------



## Deliepie

My first sighting! I live in a small town and never see designer bags.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Casual vibe


----------



## LittleBean

Ethengdurst said:


> Good eye!


I wore them so much that they look a bit battered now but I should give them some TLC as they are very versatile and don’t scream ‘CHANEL’.


----------



## periogirl28

LittleBean said:


> Could it be the Birkin Shoulder Bag designed by JP Gaultier more than a decade ago? My mum has two of those as she loves the look of a Birkin but prefers to wear her bags on her shoulder.
> 
> She doesn’t have an extra strap though but maybe the lady in the picture used a Kelly strap?
> 
> They should bring back the Birkin shoulder bag ....


It was extremely heavy...


----------



## doloresmia

Ok, not a great capture... too far away

Baby B


----------



## xiaoxiao

doloresmia said:


> Ok, not a great capture... too far away
> 
> Baby B
> 
> View attachment 4417711



I just love those spy pix!!!


----------



## Saffynyc

Garden party nyc this morning !


----------



## Senbei

Saffynyc said:


> Garden party nyc this morning !



It looks very well kept and ready to conquer the day!


----------



## Stansy

Gold Evie and gold double-tour watch strap (not visible) in the supermarket.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## GoldFish8

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4418832
> View attachment 4418834
> View attachment 4418835


Wow love the color of that SO birkin! Very surprised as the bi color birkins are not usually my thing. Is this color more blue or more purple in real life?


----------



## beerbee

My contribution.

I was desperately trying to capture the lady’s B and shushing my friend’s “what are you doing” at the same time. LOL


----------



## littleblackbag

sbelle said:


> More Paris
> 
> View attachment 4405087
> View attachment 4405088





Ethengdurst said:


> Alamoana Mall... there were many more but these were the times I already had my phone out taking photos of my kids.
> 
> View attachment 4414441
> 
> Black B35
> 
> View attachment 4414442
> 
> Lucky lady coming out of H store....Are her dress and shoes H too?
> 
> View attachment 4414443
> 
> Black Evie
> 
> View attachment 4414444
> 
> Bicolor pico... so cute!
> 
> 
> Disney Aulani beach... used my 2 year old as a decoy.
> View attachment 4414448



I love the way these Evelynes look, casually worn.


----------



## Meta

GoldFish8 said:


> Wow love the color of that SO birkin! Very surprised as the bi color birkins are not usually my thing. Is this color more blue or more purple in real life?


I believe it's Craie/Raisin combo.


----------



## daisyjo

Changi Airport - Singapore


----------



## Saffynyc

NYC today beautiful black Evelyne.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Garden Party with a twilly!


----------



## Saffynyc

Nyc today in subway


----------



## mauihappyplace

margieb said:


> Beijing airport.  Plume and what else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416304
> View attachment 4416305


It’s a DS


----------



## VesperSparrow

First Monday in May


----------



## cafecreme15

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4418832
> View attachment 4418834
> View attachment 4418835


Amazing bicolor B! Also - is the second pic the Bakerloo line?


----------



## cafecreme15

In London:


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4418832
> View attachment 4418834
> View attachment 4418835


Nice shots.  Are they all in NYC?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Saffynyc said:


> Nyc today in subway


That guy is very chic !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

beerbee said:


> My contribution.
> 
> I was desperately trying to capture the lady’s B and shushing my friend’s “what are you doing” at the same time. LOL


Thanks for these wonderful wildlife pictures.  We all go thru high waters to capture them.  Makes us look like paparazzi !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Saffynyc said:


> Garden party nyc this morning !


That is one of the best bags for NYC commuters.


----------



## cafecreme15

chkpfbeliever said:


> Nice shots.  Are they all in NYC?



Looks like it might be London to me!


----------



## daisyjo

The holy grail of Birkins in the Cathay Dragon lounge at Beijing Airport......


----------



## daisyjo

Sorry not sure why two pictures appeared..


----------



## totesmcgoats

chkpfbeliever said:


> Thanks for these wonderful wildlife pictures.  We all go thru high waters to capture them.  Makes us look like paparazzi !



I was looking through this thread with my husband sitting next to me and he glanced over and said:

“Are your purse forums trying to take pictures of other people’s purses without them noticing?”

To which I replied by nodding my head yes and he replied:

“I know I should be shocked, but I’m not.”


----------



## cafecreme15

daisyjo said:


> The holy grail of Birkins in the Cathay Dragon lounge at Beijing Airport......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426154



Wearing one of my favorite Chanel blazers as well!


----------



## PurseOnFleek

VesperSparrow said:


> First Monday in May
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424320
> View attachment 4424321
> View attachment 4424322


I think you may have caught her taking a selfie [emoji28]


----------



## CaraBursae

daisyjo said:


> The holy grail of Birkins in the Cathay Dragon lounge at Beijing Airport......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4426154



Wow! That‘s brave travelling with a Hima...just thinking about turbulences in the air and coffee and tomato juice [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]
Great pic!


----------



## VesperSparrow

PurseOnFleek said:


> I think you may have caught her taking a selfie [emoji28]


Yes! And is there a term for that? Paparelfie?[emoji6]


----------



## HeatherZE

It was even lovelier in person!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Recent NYC sightings - colors of spring.


----------



## hclubfan

VesperSparrow said:


> Recent NYC sightings - colors of spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428552
> View attachment 4428553
> View attachment 4428554


LOVE the coat in the first pic...great shots!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Thanks! Yes, and the shoes with the coat!


----------



## cerespea

Been taking wildlife pics since I fell into the deep dark hole of Hermès and just discovered this thread. My first contribution- noir croc birkin


----------



## cerespea

Looks like a barenia fabough birkin. 



How many H items do you see in this pic?



The day my Kelly met a Lindy. 



A well loved noir Kelly. 




Lindy 26 and a stunning vert cypress Kelly.  It was a ninja shot so the true color of the green couldn’t be captured. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





It’s raining Hermes here!


----------



## lynne_ross

cerespea said:


> Looks like a barenia fabough birkin.
> View attachment 4430137
> 
> 
> How many H items do you see in this pic?
> View attachment 4430138
> 
> 
> The day my Kelly met a Lindy.
> View attachment 4430139
> 
> 
> A well loved noir Kelly.
> View attachment 4430135
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy 26 and a stunning vert cypress Kelly.  It was a ninja shot so the true color of the green couldn’t be captured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430124
> 
> 
> 
> It’s raining Hermes here!


Great pics! It looks like your kelly and that Lindy are having a lovely chat


----------



## hers4eva

cerespea said:


> Looks like a barenia fabough birkin.
> 
> The day my Kelly met a Lindy.
> View attachment 4430139
> 
> 
> It’s raining Hermes here!




Awww  I just adore  a purse  love story 

I melted  thank you ...


----------



## TresBeauHermes

totesmcgoats said:


> I was looking through this thread with my husband sitting next to me and he glanced over and said:
> 
> “Are your purse forums trying to take pictures of other people’s purses without them noticing?”
> 
> To which I replied by nodding my head yes and he replied:
> 
> “I know I should be shocked, but I’m not.”


 My BF said the same thing to me whilst rolling his eyes!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

cerespea said:


> Looks like a barenia fabough birkin.
> View attachment 4430137
> 
> 
> How many H items do you see in this pic?
> View attachment 4430138
> 
> 
> The day my Kelly met a Lindy.
> View attachment 4430139
> 
> 
> A well loved noir Kelly.
> View attachment 4430135
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy 26 and a stunning vert cypress Kelly.  It was a ninja shot so the true color of the green couldn’t be captured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430124
> 
> 
> 
> It’s raining Hermes here!


I am so impressed with your paparazzi skills! And that Lindy looks soooooo happy to see your K!


----------



## cerespea

lynne_ross said:


> Great pics! It looks like your kelly and that Lindy are having a lovely chat



They were indeed!


----------



## cerespea

TresBeauHermes said:


> I am so impressed with your paparazzi skills! And that Lindy looks soooooo happy to see your K!



Thank you! So happy to share my wildlife pics here with likeminded tpf-ers.


----------



## xiaoxiao

cerespea said:


> Looks like a barenia fabough birkin.
> View attachment 4430137
> 
> 
> How many H items do you see in this pic?
> View attachment 4430138
> 
> 
> The day my Kelly met a Lindy.
> View attachment 4430139
> 
> 
> A well loved noir Kelly.
> View attachment 4430135
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy 26 and a stunning vert cypress Kelly.  It was a ninja shot so the true color of the green couldn’t be captured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430124
> 
> 
> 
> It’s raining Hermes here!




Wow great work!!!


----------



## lvgucciaddict38

totesmcgoats said:


> I was looking through this thread with my husband sitting next to me and he glanced over and said:
> 
> “Are your purse forums trying to take pictures of other people’s purses without them noticing?”
> 
> To which I replied by nodding my head yes and he replied:
> 
> “I know I should be shocked, but I’m not.”



[emoji23] It’s perfectly normal to snap surreptitious pictures of stranger’s H’s!  Then when I read what your husband said, he made it sound crazy! (But it’s not!!!) [emoji23] They just don’t understand![emoji23][emoji2360]


----------



## cerespea

TresBeauHermes said:


> My BF said the same thing to me whilst rolling his eyes!



Interestingly, my BF is a Hermes fan and sends me wildlife pics of Birkins and Kellys regularly


----------



## seleniteAMG

Someone was carrying my dream bag and had to snap a pic [emoji2956]


----------



## De sac

That's a fantasy!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

seleniteAMG said:


> Someone was carrying my dream bag and had to snap a pic [emoji2956]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430734




Wow!!! Were you drooling all over it? I would have!


----------



## TresBeauHermes

seleniteAMG said:


> Someone was carrying my dream bag and had to snap a pic [emoji2956]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430734


Gawwwwd that is beautiful! It's glistening! 
Maybe if I keep licking my togo B, it'll shine like that?


----------



## sydgirl

VesperSparrow said:


> Recent NYC sightings - colors of spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428552
> View attachment 4428553
> View attachment 4428554


Love seeing a 35b in the wild [emoji7]


----------



## xiaoxiao

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gawwwwd that is beautiful! It's glistening!
> Maybe if I keep licking my togo B, it'll shine like that?



 then all mine would be shiny crocs in no time!


----------



## Miss.E

TresBeauHermes said:


> Gawwwwd that is beautiful! It's glistening!
> Maybe if I keep licking my togo B, it'll shine like that?



How long before they turn into matte croc? Count me in [emoji13][emoji379]


----------



## seleniteAMG

Miss.E said:


> How long before they turn into matte croc? Count me in [emoji13][emoji379]



I’ll play too lol...bring on the croc transformations!


----------



## cerespea

When k25 capucine ghw met its long lost fraternal twin k25 capucine phw 




Not sure what color but stunning nevertheless


----------



## jenjchoi

Spotted at Neiman Marcus in NYC. My holy grail bag  BBK with GHW


----------



## cerespea

Contribution from my H-supportive bf:
Effortless chic


Lindy looks really good with a trench coat here


A cheery looking Kelly


----------



## DoggieBags

Picotin in a restaurant on Mykonos


----------



## Saffynyc

Evelyne in Manhattan tonight .


----------



## Saffynyc

Sorry , it’s a side view . I tired to get a full pic .  Saw today in Manhattan.


----------



## cafecreme15

DoggieBags said:


> View attachment 4433633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picotin in a restaurant on Mykonos


This is the perfect bag for Mykonos!


----------



## Ms_Jade

Black Lindy at dim sum.


----------



## MommyDaze

Ms_Jade said:


> View attachment 4435552
> 
> 
> Black Lindy at dim sum.


Looks like H Sneakers as well?


----------



## renet

MommyDaze said:


> Looks like H Sneakers as well?



Polo sneakers. [emoji7]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Time to reciprocate all the lovely photos that feasted my eyes for so many years ! I was lucky to run into two stylish ladies at UNIQLO at the mall after seeing another lady going down the escalator carrying a vert vertigo Picotin with gold hardware.  The Picotin looks like Magnolia and the Kelly 32 is a dark grey maybe ebene.My lucky day !!  Normally sightings of H bags are rare at this mall.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

cerespea said:


> View attachment 4430122
> 
> Been taking wildlife pics since I fell into the deep dark hole of Hermès and just discovered this thread. My first contribution- noir croc birkin



That is a super nice bag for the grocery run !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

seleniteAMG said:


> Someone was carrying my dream bag and had to snap a pic [emoji2956]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430734



My dream bag as well !


----------



## meowlett

chkpfbeliever said:


> Time to reciprocate all the lovely photos that feasted my eyes for so many years ! I was lucky to run into two stylish ladies at UNIQLO at the mall after seeing another lady going down the escalator carrying a vert vertigo Picotin with gold hardware.  The Picotin looks like Magnolia and the Kelly 32 is a dark grey maybe ebene.My lucky day !!  Normally sightings of H bags are rare at this mall.
> 
> View attachment 4436834


Actually, sighting at that particular Uniqlo is not uncommon.  Everybody needs their basic pieces.  In general, the B Collection is not a bad place for sighting while it is not as easy as Bravern (for obvious reasons).  That said, it is a lot harder to get a wildlife shot in B Collection without getting caught.
Nice job!


----------



## HKsai

meowlett said:


> Actually, sighting at that particular Uniqlo is not uncommon.  Everybody needs their basic pieces.  In general, the B Collection is not a bad place for sighting while it is not as easy as Bravern (for obvious reasons).  That said, it is a lot harder to get a wildlife shot in B Collection without getting caught.
> Nice job!


I rarely see H bags in either places. I need to be more observant!


----------



## meowlett

HKsai said:


> I rarely see H bags in either places. I need to be more observant!


How can you not at Bravern?  H is right there and the bags are in your face.  I think all of us here can recognize the shape of B and K from afar.

As for the Collection, there are a few places that have more sightings than others.


----------



## HKsai

meowlett said:


> How can you not at Bravern?  H is right there and the bags are in your face.  I think all of us here can recognize the shape of B and K from afar.
> 
> As for the Collection, there are a few places that have more sightings than others.


I walked around Bravern a lot but I only see H really in H but no where else. I shall hunt down some H bags. I work a block from H and I rarely see H bags :/ I need to try harder.


----------



## PurseOnFleek

cerespea said:


> View attachment 4430122
> 
> Been taking wildlife pics since I fell into the deep dark hole of Hermès and just discovered this thread. My first contribution- noir croc birkin


Am I the only one thinking this is a very "game" place to put a croc B... [emoji848]


----------



## PurseOnFleek

jenjchoi said:


> Spotted at Neiman Marcus in NYC. My holy grail bag  BBK with GHW


This reminds me i really need to finally pull the trigger and get a BBK28 I have been stalking vintage ones for like 2.5yrs and still havent pulled the trigger to buy one always buying B/K finished leathers (what am i afraid of!)


----------



## cerespea

PurseOnFleek said:


> Am I the only one thinking this is a very "game" place to put a croc B... [emoji848]


----------



## MonsieurMode

Lindy in Chicago


----------



## Julide

MonsieurMode said:


> Lindy in Chicago
> View attachment 4437507


What colour is it? Black? Graphite? Ebene? A beautiful lindy!!


----------



## Monique1004

MonsieurMode said:


> Lindy in Chicago
> View attachment 4437507



Maybe chocolate?


----------



## Monique1004

1st time seeing H bag at my office building.


----------



## Saffynyc

Birkin today in Manhattan


----------



## cerespea

SO b30.


----------



## candyapple15

Saw this pop green B carried by an elegant lady.


----------



## cerespea

So many sightings of wildlife today. Only managed to whip out my phone quick enough for these:
A lovely noir b25



One of the many lindys today.



Enjoy!


----------



## shopaholicious

Etoupe B25 in Taipei


----------



## chicinthecity777

Some recent sightings.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Continued.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Last lot. My favourite is the guy with the orange Kelly and jacket. The combo is so out there but he really pulled it off!
The last one with the lady carrying the RP GP, she was super elegant IRL!


----------



## essiedub

chicinthecity777 said:


> Some recent sightings.








Edited


----------



## Ethengdurst

chicinthecity777 said:


> Last lot. My favourite is the guy with the orange Kelly and jacket. The combo is so out there but he really pulled it off!
> The last one with the lady carrying the RP GP, she was super elegant IRL!
> View attachment 4443858
> View attachment 4443859
> View attachment 4443860
> View attachment 4443861


Great spy pics! All of them look so elegant and chic!


----------



## diane278

essiedub said:


> View attachment 4444070


+1


----------



## Rouge H

diane278 said:


> +1


----------



## chicinthecity777

I think the rule of thumb is that we don't judge people's outfits in this thread. These people didn't ask me to take their photos and post them on a public forum. Therefore I don't think it's fair to judge them here. Please just enjoy the H items.


----------



## Rouge H

Back to topic


----------



## chicinthecity777




----------



## thyme

chicinthecity777 said:


> I think the rule of thumb is that we don't judge people's outfits in this thread. These people didn't ask me to take their photos and post them on a public forum. Therefore I don't think it's fair to judge them here. Please just enjoy the H items.



Great post. This is just common courtesy of this thread.


----------



## doni

essiedub said:


> It’s really too bad for this bag..paired with this getup. What happened ? And Is that hitler on the sleeve? Honestly
> View attachment 4444070



Looks like Edgar Allan Poe to me?


----------



## sbelle

New York City

The Kelly pochette caught my eye and took the picture of it.     Later when I was looking at the photo I noticed the the alligator bag.  Trying to figure out whether or is Hermes too?  A Halzan maybe?


----------



## thyme

chicinthecity777 said:


> Last lot. My favourite is the guy with the orange Kelly and jacket. The combo is so out there but he really pulled it off!
> The last one with the lady carrying the RP GP, she was super elegant IRL!



The kimono is gorgeous!


----------



## mauihappyplace

sbelle said:


> New York City
> 
> The Kelly pochette caught my eye and took the picture of it.     Later when I was looking at the photo I noticed the the alligator bag.  Trying to figure out whether or is Hermes too?  A Halzan maybe?
> 
> View attachment 4444249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4444228


Wow that is an awesome yellow bag... definitely halzan not sure if mini given that is next to a Pochette I would guess mini...


----------



## essiedub

chicinthecity777 said:


> I think the rule of thumb is that we don't judge people's outfits in this thread. These people didn't ask me to take their photos and post them on a public forum. Therefore I don't think it's fair to judge them here. Please just enjoy the H items.




Yes I knew this was coming and I agree with you.


----------



## papertiger

*Just to clarify:

Please post pics without negative comments on this thread, TY*


----------



## chicinthecity777

doni said:


> Looks like Edgar Allan Poe to me?


I don't know who this moustached man was but I had looked at it and it wasn't Hitler as the hair wasn't it.


----------



## MsAli

margieb said:


> Beijing airport.  Plume and what else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4416304
> View attachment 4416305


Double Sens 45


----------



## allywchu1

first time saw a guy with mini k... looks like can’t even fit the car keys. can’t help taking a photo of it


----------



## Meta

allywchu1 said:


> first time saw a guy with mini k... looks like can’t even fit the car keys. can’t help taking a photo of it


This mini Kelly frequently referred to as Kelly Pochette on the forum is actually much roomier than the Mini Kelly II that comes with a strap. The owner is damaging the sangles by hanging so many things off of it at the side.


----------



## tlamdang08

Meta said:


> The owner is damaging the sangles by hanging so many things off of it at the side.


 I am sad too. It would be my baby!


----------



## cerespea

This particular mall is teeming with wildlife! 
Presenting a lovely tressage lindy 26


----------



## allywchu1

Meta said:


> This mini Kelly frequently referred to as Kelly Pochette on the forum is actually much roomier than the Mini Kelly II that comes with a strap. The owner is damaging the sangles by hanging so many things off of it at the side.





tlamdang08 said:


> I am sad too. It would be my baby!



just how people choose to use their bags; I actually think the owner is quite creative


----------



## sbelle

Chicago


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4447264


That lady with the Kelly is so chic.


----------



## boomer1234

Actually this picture was taken by my sister!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Saffynyc said:


> Birkin today in Manhattan


Perfect couple !


----------



## candyapple15

sbelle said:


> Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4447264



Beautiful blue, any idea which blue is this??


----------



## etoupebirkin

candyapple15 said:


> Beautiful blue, any idea which blue is this??


Blue Brighton maybe?


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candyapple15 said:


> Beautiful blue, any idea which blue is this??


Looks like blue colvert to me.  This blue was a popular one about three seasons ago.


----------



## mstran87

in line getting bubble tea in Boston


----------



## sbelle

Chanel Chicago


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Seeing more B35 now !


----------



## TankerToad

chkpfbeliever said:


> Seeing more B35 now !


Some of us never gave them up !


----------



## lyseiki8

Evelyne with the company of B (35?) @ grand central ..





Small constance with the back facing out


----------



## cerespea

Not sure what color but it looked blush-like and very pretty. I was so excited to capture this wildlife!


----------



## cassisberry

Saw a gold K25 today


----------



## GoldFish8

Great shot! I’m loving her look! 


cassisberry said:


> Saw a gold K25 today


----------



## HeatherZE

At the Chelsea Flower Show.


----------



## xiaoxiao

HeatherZE said:


> At the Chelsea Flower Show.



Awwwww she looks so adorable! The Birkin matches her dress perfectly.


----------



## cafecreme15

Gorgeous gold Kelly sellier hanging off the back of a stroller, with a very chic mama pushing it!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous gold Kelly sellier hanging off the back of a stroller, with a very chic mama pushing it!


OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG The handle


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cassisberry said:


> Saw a gold K25 today


Sooo good!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

cerespea said:


> Not sure what color but it looked blush-like and very pretty. I was so excited to capture this wildlife!
> 
> View attachment 4449615


Looks like glycine


----------



## 336

Tres brave to carry that - it’s been raining all day!


----------



## jayeoh

On my way to grab lunch and saw this beauty on 39th and 7th in NYC.


----------



## cafecreme15

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG The handle


Only just noticed that the handle is totally distorted in this position! This mom just seemed too chic to care though LOL didn't appear to be one to baby her bags.


----------



## tv_vt1809

First time mustering all my courage to take these wild life photos


----------



## VesperSparrow

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time mustering all my courage to take these wild life photos


And thanks for your courage - great shots!


----------



## cravin

jayeoh said:


> View attachment 4451069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my way to grab lunch and saw this beauty on 39th and 7th in NYC.



She carrying a 30 pound weight in that bag?  I’ve never seen one distort shape that way.


----------



## bisousx

cerespea said:


> Not sure what color but it looked blush-like and very pretty. I was so excited to capture this wildlife!
> 
> View attachment 4449615



Ooh, if anyone could ID the color on this... it’s gorgeous!


----------



## acrowcounted

cravin said:


> She carrying a 30 pound weight in that bag?  I’ve never seen one distort shape that way.


I agree, looks stressful. I think part of the issue is that she’s got the sangles locked closed, with the flap tucked in the back and then something heavy in the bottom.


----------



## 336

I wonder what’s in there that’s so heavy?!


----------



## ladysarah

Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG The handle


So true! Although I like to think of myself as being relaxed about my bags, that sort of handle  distortion makes me feel nauseous


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous gold Kelly sellier hanging off the back of a stroller, with a very chic mama pushing it!





Israeli_Flava said:


> OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG The handle



Need to file complaint with “People For the Ethical Treatment of Kellys”.


----------



## Purehune

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Need to file complaint with “People For the Ethical Treatment of Kellys”.


----------



## jayeoh

Taken at Narita Intl Airport. Tried to get a clear shot without being so obvious ^^;


----------



## craielover

tv_vt1809 said:


> First time mustering all my courage to take these wild life photos


These colors are so lovely!


----------



## craielover

cassisberry said:


> Saw a gold K25 today


Love her look and she's wearing it crossbody!


----------



## craielover

cafecreme15 said:


> Gorgeous gold Kelly sellier hanging off the back of a stroller, with a very chic mama pushing it!


What a great shot! So chic and makes me want to have a similar picture. But my son will probably outgrow the stroller before I get offered my K25.


----------



## V0N1B2

I never take “wildlife photos” because a) I never just happen to have my phone in my hands, and b) I would be horrified if I saw my photo posted here, but! today I just happened to be texting...
I saw you lovely Asian woman with your well-dressed bf/spouse/man friend and your Lindy slung over your shoulder on West Broadway (Vancouver) this morning. Très chic!


----------



## diane278

V0N1B2 said:


> I never take “wildlife photos” because a) I never just happen to have my phone in my hands, and b) *I would be horrified if I saw my photo posted here...*.


If you come to central California, I will do everything I can to get a good wildlife photo of you to post here.  After all, you’re photogenic so it should be easy.
(It would be helpful if you let me know ahead of time, exactly where you will be and when....that way I’ll at least have a chance of success.)


----------



## tlamdang08

diane278 said:


> If you come to central California, I will do everything I can to get a good wildlife photo of you to post here.  After all, you’re photogenic so it should be easy.
> (It would be helpful if you let me know ahead of time, exactly where you will be and when....that way I’ll at least have a chance of success.)


You are funny


----------



## Dupsy

diane278 said:


> If you come to central California, I will do everything I can to get a good wildlife photo of you to post here.  After all, you’re photogenic so it should be easy.
> (It would be helpful if you let me know ahead of time, exactly where you will be and when....that way I’ll at least have a chance of success.)


----------



## FreddieMac

Gorgeous rouge (Casaque?) Kelly Sellier on a very glamorous lady on the ferry to Capri.
Also spotted but not snapped we’re an Abricot Roulis in Rome and an Ambre Evy in Naples.

(Forgive the hairy man foreground...)


----------



## Monique1004

I ditched work & had a fun shopping day with a friend. Lots of spotting near central park. I literally stalked this lady since it's rare to see a plume in wild but she was so fast. I also saw this gorgeous shiny croc Noir with fancy lady with big black sunbrella but she was coming toward me so I couldn't take a picture. Enjoy~


----------



## xiaoxiao

FreddieMac said:


> Gorgeous rouge (Casaque?) Kelly Sellier on a very glamorous lady on the ferry to Capri.
> Also spotted but not snapped we’re an Abricot Roulis in Rome and an Ambre Evy in Naples.
> 
> (Forgive the hairy man foreground...)



 about the hairy man! I didn’t notice until you pointed it out and now I cannot unsee it.


----------



## FreddieMac

xiaoxiao said:


> about the hairy man! I didn’t notice until you pointed it out and now I cannot unsee it.



Sorry! Maybe I should have got my pixelating tool out on that one


----------



## qtpik8

V0N1B2 said:


> I never take “wildlife photos” because a) I never just happen to have my phone in my hands, and b) I would be horrified if I saw my photo posted here, but! today I just happened to be texting...
> I saw you lovely Asian woman with your well-dressed bf/spouse/man friend and your Lindy slung over your shoulder on West Broadway (Vancouver) this morning. Très chic!
> View attachment 4452677


Hold on, am I the only one who comes here *looking* for my pic??


----------



## qtpik8

Saw this lady in the crosswalk while I was at a traffic light.


----------



## diane278

qtpik8 said:


> Hold on, am I the only one who comes here *looking* for my pic??


Well....come to central California and I’ll be happy to take your picture. I will need the specific location and time for the “wildlife event” so please let me know those in advance.  I’m expecting masses of H collectors to be requesting I take their photos (in stealth mode, of course) so get your request in ASAP.


----------



## xiaoxiao

FreddieMac said:


> Sorry! Maybe I should have got my pixelating tool out on that one



Noooooo! It’s hilarious. We will be talking about this years later I am sure!


----------



## candyapple15

At Hong Kong airport


----------



## Monique1004

I see more of herbag everywhere. NYC fashion district.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Monique1004 said:


> I see more of herbag everywhere. NYC fashion district.


I do too. I’ve seen more lighter colored ones carried cross body - not that easy to do but it works.


----------



## craielover

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4456982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At Hong Kong airport


Great pop of color!


----------



## mauihappyplace

Wildlife sighting Chicago  Black Evie phw... funny we are carrying the same species today... hope she didn’t snag my pic

The blue cape is my selfie... I am terrible at selfies


----------



## allure244

Posting a photo taken by a friend at the Beverly center. 

Maybe a vert Titien ostrich k25?


----------



## Senbei

I spotted a mom with her Kelly at Disneyland. I think she’s very brave because I’d be too afraid to carry one of my H bags at the park. 
She’s taking a photo of her daughter that just got done up at the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique.


----------



## odette57

Senbei said:


> I spotted a mom with her Kelly at Disneyland. I think she’s very brave because I’d be too afraid to carry one of my H bags at the park.
> She’s taking a photo of her daughter that just got done up at the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique.
> View attachment 4457576


My k28 Retourné was actually my bag choice at my last Disneyland trip. Hands free and secure!


----------



## Senbei

odette57 said:


> My k28 Retourné was actually my bag choice at my last Disneyland trip. Hands free and secure!



What about when you go on rides? That’s my worry!


----------



## H Ever After

Senbei said:


> I spotted a mom with her Kelly at Disneyland. I think she’s very brave because I’d be too afraid to carry one of my H bags at the park.
> She’s taking a photo of her daughter that just got done up at the Bibbity Bobbity Boutique.
> View attachment 4457576



Love that she’s wearing H sandals too!


----------



## odette57

Senbei said:


> What about when you go on rides? That’s my worry!


I had it on my lap while worn crossbody and I put the seatbelts over it on me.


----------



## Ethengdurst

allure244 said:


> Posting a photo taken by a friend at the Beverly center.
> 
> Maybe a vert Titien ostrich k25?


Holy cow this is TDF!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Super chic


----------



## craielover

VesperSparrow said:


> Super chic


Love her outfit too! very stylish and chic


----------



## Brimson

Are they Hermès boots too?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Brimson said:


> Are they Hermès boots too?


They sure are!


----------



## diane278

kleider said:


> Love her outfit too! very stylish and chic


+1


----------



## Cookiefiend

My first catch! A lovely Evie at the salon.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Txoceangirl said:


> They sure are!


And I didn't even know that - just how great she looked!


----------



## cerespea

Caught 2 last evening


----------



## craielover

cerespea said:


> Caught 2 last evening
> 
> View attachment 4461192
> View attachment 4461191


Very darling color pairing in this Kelly SO!


----------



## cerespea

More!  
Not sure what leather this is?


----------



## Monique1004

cerespea said:


> More!
> Not sure what leather this is?
> 
> View attachment 4461808


Swift? Ever color?


----------



## craielover

Monique1004 said:


> Swift? Ever color?


That's my thoughts too, but its a sellier?


----------



## maclover

Saw this lady with a Lindy in front of me at checkout. Really nice pop of colour!


----------



## candyapple15

I was queuing a for Gelato in Milan and this lady is just standing in front of me. This well used Kelly in Epsom is so chic.


----------



## cafecreme15

From the last few weeks around NYC!


----------



## Purseloco

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4463391
> View attachment 4463388
> 
> I was queuing a for Gelato in Milan and this lady is just standing in front of me. This well used Kelly in Epsom is so chic.


I love the casual way they were their bags. Fantastic pics.


----------



## Senbei

maclover said:


> Saw this lady with a Lindy in front of me at checkout. Really nice pop of colour!]



Ohh the one twilly look on the Lindy is neat!


----------



## lyseiki8

Saw a blue Zanzibar Roulis 23 with gold ware at TraderJoes stonestown but I was holding groceries with both hands ...


----------



## lyseiki8

While in the line to catch the play “The Prom” in NY ...


----------



## AnnaE

cafecreme15 said:


> From the last few weeks around NYC!



Now that's a well-used GP with long handles! Love this.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

cerespea said:


>



I've never seen a Kelly in this color combo before-beautiful!


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw this lovely orange B today. And the woman carrying it was also wearing Orans.


----------



## craielover

cafecreme15 said:


> Saw this lovely orange B today. And the woman carrying it was also wearing Orans.


Love her dress!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

cafecreme15 said:


> From the last few weeks around NYC!


Wait are the handles on a Garden Party (that's what it is, right?) long enough to wear it on the shoulder like that? I've only tried one once at a store but I remember the handles as being short, only long enough for hand carry... The ones online look like that too. Is this an older edition or something?


----------



## catsinthebag

ajaxbreaker said:


> Wait are the handles on a Garden Party (that's what it is, right?) long enough to wear it on the shoulder like that? I've only tried one once at a store but I remember the handles as being short, only long enough for hand carry... The ones online look like that too. Is this an older edition or something?



The handles on the GP 36 have a 6 inch drop, so you can *just*  fit it on your shoulder, although it can be a tight fit with a heavy coat. Speaking from experience, the handles will stretch a bit over time, especially if you load up the bag with heavy stuff. This looks like some pretty extreme stretching, though. Given the overall look of the bag, it’s been a true workhorse for the owner.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

catsinthebag said:


> The handles on the GP 36 have a 6 inch drop, so you can *just*  fit it on your shoulder, although it can be a tight fit with a heavy coat. Speaking from experience, the handles will stretch a bit over time, especially if you load up the bag with heavy stuff. This looks like some pretty extreme stretching, though. Given the overall look of the bag, it’s been a true workhorse for the owner.



Gotcha. Thank you for the reply. Then I'll have to keep searching for a proper shoulder bag (meaning one that stays near your armpit, not one that dangles all the way to your hip) from Hermes - they seem to do everything but that!


----------



## lanit

Spied and admired this stylish lady in her fab H silk scarf.


----------



## catsinthebag

ajaxbreaker said:


> Gotcha. Thank you for the reply. Then I'll have to keep searching for a proper shoulder bag (meaning one that stays near your armpit, not one that dangles all the way to your hip) from Hermes - they seem to do everything but that!



Yes, this is a definite hole in their collection of handbags. I’ve sold two GPs for that reason, and ended up buying totes from BV and Chanel that go over my shoulder easily. The Double Sens is too big and unstructured for me. 

Sorry to be OT!


----------



## AnnaE

kleider said:


> Love her dress!



I think that’s an Alaia dress. Love it.



ajaxbreaker said:


> Wait are the handles on a Garden Party (that's what it is, right?) long enough to wear it on the shoulder like that? I've only tried one once at a store but I remember the handles as being short, only long enough for hand carry... The ones online look like that too. Is this an older edition or something?



There were GPs back in the day that had extra long handles, but that was at least 10 years ago, I think, only as a version with toile. The current one is possible to wear on a shoulder, but it’s not perfect. They do make variations now and then — there have been GPs with straps in the past as well.



ajaxbreaker said:


> Gotcha. Thank you for the reply. Then I'll have to keep searching for a proper shoulder bag (meaning one that stays near your armpit, not one that dangles all the way to your hip) from Hermes - they seem to do everything but that!



Hermès is not amazing for that right now. The Trim or the Massai might be your best bet, but those are vintage (on the upside, they are usually quite affordable). I don’t see them here often, but they are great bags.


----------



## DR2014

ajaxbreaker said:


> Gotcha. Thank you for the reply. Then I'll have to keep searching for a proper shoulder bag (meaning one that stays near your armpit, not one that dangles all the way to your hip) from Hermes - they seem to do everything but that!


I use my Victoria as a true shoulder bag like that.


----------



## azukitea

Live reporting from London UK - a very stylish gentleman was rocking this picotin


----------



## gbese

lanit said:


> Spied and admired this stylish lady in her fab H silk scarf.
> View attachment 4465230


is she carrying a virevolte?


----------



## Pessie

gbese said:


> is she carrying a virevolte?


Looks like Bottega Veneta to me


----------



## diane278

Pessie said:


> Looks like Bottega Veneta to me


I agree. I think it’s a maxi veneta, or a large if she’s petite, although it’s tricky to tell from the angle. The Intrecciato and weaving on the handle are tell-tale clues.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

ajaxbreaker said:


> Wait are the handles on a Garden Party (that's what it is, right?) long enough to wear it on the shoulder like that? I've only tried one once at a store but I remember the handles as being short, only long enough for hand carry... The ones online look like that too. Is this an older edition or something?





catsinthebag said:


> The handles on the GP 36 have a 6 inch drop, so you can *just*  fit it on your shoulder, although it can be a tight fit with a heavy coat. Speaking from experience, the handles will stretch a bit over time, especially if you load up the bag with heavy stuff. This looks like some pretty extreme stretching, though. Given the overall look of the bag, it’s been a true workhorse for the owner.


 This also depends on the size of the owner. I'm 5'2" and petite at 126 pounds, but not quite tiny or thin. I wear my standard GP on the shoulder like this.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 This lady in the photo might be about my size or smaller. 



azukitea said:


> Live reporting from London UK - a very stylish gentleman was rocking this picotin
> 
> View attachment 4466242


 Also that classic H bracelet!


----------



## ivy1026

Gold evelyne


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Pico on the UES! I also spotted a Lindy and an Evelyne, but I was too slow. I haven't seen a B or K in the city in a while though.


----------



## cerespea

These were half the wildlife I saw on a single Saturday 

I love this blue!





 Gorgeous Gris tourterelle b30. I’m ashamed to confess that I followed her to capture this shot.  




B25. I think it was Etain. And a kelly wallet. 



A stunning croc b25. She walked out in the drizzle nonchalantly. 


So cool!


----------



## L etoile

cerespea said:


> These were half the wildlife I saw on a single Saturday
> 
> I love this blue!
> 
> View attachment 4469607
> 
> View attachment 4469609
> 
> Gorgeous Gris tourterelle b30. I’m ashamed to confess that I followed her to capture this shot.
> View attachment 4469612
> View attachment 4469613
> View attachment 4469620
> 
> B25. I think it was Etain. And a kelly wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4469637
> 
> A stunning croc b25. She walked out in the drizzle nonchalantly.
> View attachment 4469638
> 
> So cool!
> View attachment 4469640


Wow, great photos! Where were you? I never see this many in a month!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

cerespea said:


> These were half the wildlife I saw on a single Saturday
> 
> I love this blue!
> 
> View attachment 4469607
> 
> View attachment 4469609
> 
> Gorgeous Gris tourterelle b30. I’m ashamed to confess that I followed her to capture this shot.
> View attachment 4469612
> View attachment 4469613
> View attachment 4469620
> 
> B25. I think it was Etain. And a kelly wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4469637
> 
> A stunning croc b25. She walked out in the drizzle nonchalantly.
> View attachment 4469638
> 
> So cool!
> View attachment 4469640


I love all the personalization going on in the last pic!


----------



## lanit

FugitiveRouge said:


> This also depends on the size of the owner. I'm 5'2" and petite at 126 pounds, but not quite tiny or thin. I wear my standard GP on the shoulder like this.
> View attachment 4467401
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This lady in the photo might be about my size or smaller.
> 
> Also that classic H bracelet!



If my memory serves me correctly she was about an inch or two taller than me - I am 5'5". Lol what a great level of interest in her bag Of course I paid no attention to that but to her whole look and especially the scarf under the hat. A great way to keep the hair cool and hat cool looking too.


----------



## craielover

cerespea said:


> These were half the wildlife I saw on a single Saturday
> 
> I love this blue!
> 
> View attachment 4469607
> 
> View attachment 4469609
> 
> Gorgeous Gris tourterelle b30. I’m ashamed to confess that I followed her to capture this shot.
> View attachment 4469612
> View attachment 4469613
> View attachment 4469620
> 
> B25. I think it was Etain. And a kelly wallet.
> 
> View attachment 4469637
> 
> A stunning croc b25. She walked out in the drizzle nonchalantly.
> View attachment 4469638
> 
> So cool!
> View attachment 4469640


That's a lot of H wildlife sightings! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FreddieMac

I stalked a glamorous lady outside Somerset House with this gorgeously used Ébène Togo Kelly 32 (I think!)


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Toolbox (and cuff?)


----------



## bellebellebelle19

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Toolbox (and cuff?)
> View attachment 4472095


Thanks for sharing!! The more I see the Toolbox, the more I want it.


----------



## xiaoxiao

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Toolbox (and cuff?)
> View attachment 4472095



Ohhhhh she looks so chic! Love this. Great catch!!


----------



## Senbei

Plume!


----------



## DR2014

Senbei said:


> View attachment 4475032
> 
> Plume!


Actually, I think that is a Victoria Elan.


----------



## Julide

DR2014 said:


> Actually, I think that is a Victoria Elan.


Looks like a regular Victoria to me.


----------



## MommyDaze

Julide said:


> Looks like a regular Victoria to me.


Base is way too narrow to be a regular Victoria


----------



## Julide

MommyDaze said:


> Base is way too narrow to be a regular Victoria


Ok, but the straps don’t look that long either... No matter. A very bright blue! Blue electric?


----------



## MommyDaze

Julide said:


> Ok, but the straps don’t look that long either... No matter. A very bright blue! Blue electric?


I agree with the strap length. Maybe a Victoria 12H?  Doesn’t look like blue electric on my screen. Too light. Maybe hydra?


----------



## Yoshi1296

MommyDaze said:


> I agree with the strap length. Maybe a Victoria 12H?  Doesn’t look like blue electric on my screen. Too light. Maybe hydra?



Yes it is Victoria 12H!


----------



## Julide

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes it is Victoria 12H!


Thanks for the information!


MommyDaze said:


> I agree with the strap length. Maybe a Victoria 12H?  Doesn’t look like blue electric on my screen. Too light. Maybe hydra?


Good job!!I am no expert when it comes to colours. I will defer to you!!


----------



## MommyDaze

Julide said:


> Thanks for the information!
> 
> Good job!!I am no expert when it comes to colours. I will defer to you!!


Lol! I am not sure on the color either. Maybe an actual expert will chime in


----------



## Senbei

Yoshi1296 said:


> Yes it is Victoria 12H!



Haha yes! I knew I could count on the expertise of TPF!


----------



## cafecreme15

Pico on the subway!


----------



## FreddieMac

cafecreme15 said:


> Pico on the subway!



And H Apple Watch strap - double score


----------



## HeatherZE




----------



## Julide

HeatherZE said:


> View attachment 4476218


An etoupe birkin! What a classic! It looks amazing with summer whites!


----------



## HeatherZE

Julide said:


> An etoupe birkin! What a classic! It looks amazing with summer whites!


Agreed! Both the lady and her b were stunning!


----------



## ms piggy

A beautiful and well loved Barenia Birkin 35 in La Grande Epicerie, Le Bon Marché, Paris.


----------



## cafecreme15

Gorgeous gold B35 on the 6 train this morning


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

26 Lindy


----------



## haute okole

At my Salon in West Hollywood, Ca.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

haute okole said:


> At my Salon in West Hollywood, Ca.


Hahahaha it's better than a Hermes store!


----------



## haute okole

Here's the Zoo from the Hermes Meet Up in Las Vegas in May.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Lovely picotin - cyclamen - Nordstrom at Somerset Collection 



Blue hydra Evie GM- Somerset Collection 




Today - Collins Street , Melbourne- maybe a 28/32? Clemence Kelly in what looked like Orange poppy ...very nonchalantly chic ...


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw the same lady with the same bag the next day on the same train car!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Beautiful blue birdie. Our bags said hello.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Town hall station. Any idea of the color?


----------



## acrowcounted

Inkbluelover said:


> Town hall station. Any idea of the color?


Perhaps Trench?


----------



## lyseiki8

.. Kelly exotic at The Tanglin Club


----------



## doni

haute okole said:


> At my Salon in West Hollywood, Ca.


This pic is great, love it, but it does make me think, is Hermes now gone totally mainstream...?


----------



## iferodi

Visiting friends in Columbus, OH and spotted K28/32(?) in North Market


----------



## scarlet555

San Diego USS navy museum 

Is this a special order or limited edition?
Or What?


----------



## scarlet555

BBC said:


> Fake


Let me post it on identify thread just in case, I know sometimes Hermes does some weird stuff


----------



## chicinthecity777

scarlet555 said:


> Let me post it on identify thread just in case, I know sometimes Hermes does some weird stuff


In 2013, Hermes issued a sailor Birkin in sellier style like this. Strictly push offer only. (She's probably an VIP at her store to be offered this.) I am unsure about all the colour ways available and I personally like the white blue combo.


----------



## papertiger

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 4481379
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. Kelly exotic at The Tanglin Club



Never mind the bag, that's a great photo!!!


----------



## sandeyes

5th Avenue, NYC.


----------



## lulilu

chicinthecity777 said:


> In 2013, Hermes issued a sailor Birkin in sellier style like this. Strictly push offer only. (She's probably an VIP at her store to be offered this.) I am unsure about all the colour ways available and I personally like the white blue combo.
> View attachment 4482221



Good eye.  Not everyone recognizes the unique bags H makes.


----------



## doloresmia

sandeyes said:


> 5th Avenue, NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482250



Wow! Everything about this is wonderful!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Lindy in London Underground


----------



## Tonimichelle

B35 New Bond Street


----------



## Tonimichelle

Constance in Harrods... I was brave today!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Orange GHW kelly. Also saw a red one but couldn’t take a snap...


----------



## TankerToad

scarlet555 said:


> San Diego USS navy museum
> 
> Is this a special order or limited edition?
> Or What?


Sailor Birkin


----------



## xiaoxiao

sandeyes said:


> 5th Avenue, NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482250



Wow.


----------



## ladysarah

sandeyes said:


> 5th Avenue, NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482250





xiaoxiao said:


> Wow.


I know right? So rare to see anyone wearing real clothes... as opposed to jeans or hoodies


----------



## xiaoxiao

ladysarah said:


> I know right? So rare to see anyone wearing real clothes... as opposed to jeans or hoodies



Yes, and so so elegant! Can’t wait for grow up (or my kids to grow up lol).


----------



## cravin

sandeyes said:


> 5th Avenue, NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4482250



From how hot and humid it was on Saturday, I'm sure she regretted her outfit.


----------



## FreddieMac

A little wildlife sighting always cheers up an otherwise dreary day!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4482668
> 
> Constance in Harrods... I was brave today!


Good job !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

FreddieMac said:


> A little wildlife sighting always cheers up an otherwise dreary day!


I must say that seeing something wildlife in H cheers me up, no matter what day it is.


----------



## gymangel812

iferodi said:


> Visiting friends in Columbus, OH and spotted K28/32(?) in North Market
> View attachment 4481773


aw man i live in columbus and have never seen a kelly! only a birkin or 2 and a lindy.


----------



## veeleigh

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4482667
> 
> B35 New Bond Street


What color red is this? It's divine! Rubis?


----------



## iferodi

gymangel812 said:


> aw man i live in columbus and have never seen a kelly! only a birkin or 2 and a lindy.



That's still a lot for a city that doesn't have a H boutique close by! (I was hoping we'd stop into one but I'll have to wait until Chicago )


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Westfield Sydney today - lovely Kelly - can’t quite confirm size or color...I’m beginning to appreciate retourne Kelly’s practicality as an every day bag (I’ve always considered Myself more a Sellier girl ) ...also saw many Lindy’s and two black Birkins on Castlereagh  Street ...


----------



## Julide

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4484732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westfield Sydney today - lovely Kelly - can’t quite confirm size or color...I’m beginning to appreciate retourne Kelly’s practicality as an every day bag (I’ve always considered Myself more a Sellier girl ) ...also saw many Lindy’s and two black Birkins on Castlereagh  Street ...


Such a dreamy outfit!! Love it!!


----------



## Stansy

veeleigh said:


> What color red is this? It's divine! Rubis?


Sorry to be OT, but your avatar is fab!


----------



## Stansy

TPM Evie in dark blue and STL PM on the beach in Deauville


----------



## Julide

Stansy said:


> View attachment 4484918
> 
> 
> TPM Evie in dark blue and STL PM on the beach in Deauville


Loving this outfit too!


----------



## haute okole

doni said:


> This pic is great, love it, but it does make me think, is Hermes now gone totally mainstream...?


I see more Hermès at this Salon than any other place on earth.  However, the client list is not your typical person.  I don’t know if I am allowed to say who the clients are here, but they could easily afford a few Teslas, many many Birkins and a couple of spaceships, some Real Housewives, etc.


----------



## DreamingPink

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4484732
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Westfield Sydney today - lovely Kelly - can’t quite confirm size or color...I’m beginning to appreciate retourne Kelly’s practicality as an every day bag (I’ve always considered Myself more a Sellier girl ) ...also saw many Lindy’s and two black Birkins on Castlereagh  Street ...


Looks like 28 Rose Pourpre to me?


----------



## lyseiki8

Along raffles place .. lots of H but either not fast enough or too close for comfort


----------



## Giuliana

veeleigh said:


> What color red is this? It's divine! Rubis?


Looks like Rouge Grenade to me


----------



## lyseiki8

... to snap pictures of them. 

Above:
a) Bolide on the escalator
b) Tressage Lindy to SingaporeLand Tower


----------



## chkpfbeliever

lyseiki8 said:


> View attachment 4485317
> 
> View attachment 4485319
> 
> Along raffles place .. lots of H but either not fast enough or too close for comfort


Great shots ! catching the lady in a hurry ....


----------



## LittleHermesgir

2 weeks ago in Honolulu


----------



## candyapple15

When my GP30 etoupe meets picotin etoupe


----------



## qtpik8

I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621




If that's not the definition of a 'grizzled/well used' Hermes bag, I don't know what is....even the dog's hanging it's head in shame over it!


----------



## GoldFish8

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621


#goals


----------



## wyu1229

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621


\

LOL I'm dying....


----------



## diane278

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621


It’s hard to imagine anything stranger!


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm not sure shaming people for taking a bag to the dog park (a Pico, for goodness' sake, which is a casual bag; my SA told me she takes hers camping) is any more OK than critiquing outfits. I am just praying none of these posters ever see me living my real life with my bags. I already duck this thread a lot because of this. 
Can we just show eye candy wildlife without judgment?


----------



## CMilly

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm not sure shaming people for taking a bag to the dog park (a Pico, for goodness' sake, which is a casual bag; my SA told me she takes hers camping) is any more OK than critiquing outfits. I am just praying none of these posters ever see me living my real life with my bags. I already duck this thread a lot because of this.
> Can we just show eye candy wildlife without judgment?


There’s something to be said for a confident woman who lives her life and looks good while doing it. I agree we should not be shaming anyone. It’s not like she agreed to be posted here and commented on. She’s just going about her life. What she does with her bag is her own business.


----------



## Rouge H

The heck with the bag...she clearly loves her doggie and to me she’s awesome❤️


----------



## Julide

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm not sure shaming people for taking a bag to the dog park (a Pico, for goodness' sake, which is a casual bag; my SA told me she takes hers camping) is any more OK than critiquing outfits. I am just praying none of these posters ever see me living my real life with my bags. I already duck this thread a lot because of this.
> Can we just show eye candy wildlife without judgment?


Honestly, I don’t find the comments to sound like shaming. I cringed at thought of what was on the ground in the dog park where she put her bag....I should add I put my bag on the car seat next to me!

I think she looks great! A perfect outfit for a picotin and the dog park.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621


She might be so rich it doesn't even matter to her. Twenty more picotins and some Bs and Ks in her closet at home. It's fine to me.


----------



## TankerToad

ccbaggirl89 said:


> She might be so rich it doesn't even matter to her. Twenty more picotins and some Bs and Ks in her closet at home. It's fine to me.


Or it could be the complete opposite - she has a one Pico- Paid a lot for it and wants to wear it every where and every day - it’s all relative - frankly it’s her choice how and where she wears it- 
It’s just fun to see one in the wild -


----------



## Purseloco

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621


Live and let live! God Bless her! I hope she and her dog had a wonderful day at the dog park and the dog is more important anyway.


----------



## Purseloco

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4487316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When my GP30 etoupe meets picotin etoupe


The little girl is styling a cute pink fjallraven backpack. I love to see moms with their kiddos.


----------



## catsinthebag

Purseloco said:


> Live and let live! God Bless her! I hope she and her dog had a wonderful day at the dog park and the dog is more important anyway.



+1... FWIW, I use my Evelyne with my dog, more for the hands-free factor than anything else. I’ve also brought Garden Parties and various Chanels to the vet. As many have said, bags are meant to be used! Recently, a neighbor’s dog jumped on me and planted her dirty paw right on my Blue Sapphire Evie. Did I care? Not at all, just wiped off the bag, which was undamaged. 

There have been threads about where to put your bag at a restaurant, do we need one for where to put your bag at the dog park?


----------



## nymeria

catsinthebag said:


> +1... FWIW, I use my Evelyne with my dog, more for the hands-free factor than anything else. I’ve also brought Garden Parties and various Chanels to the vet. As many have said, bags are meant to be used! Recently, a neighbor’s dog jumped on me and planted her dirty paw right on my Blue Sapphire Evie. Did I care? Not at all, just wiped off the bag, which was undamaged.
> 
> There have been threads about where to put your bag at a restaurant, do we need one for where to put your bag at the dog park?


and lets not even DISCUSS the cat hair, which so magnificently compliments my every cashmere! ( or the cats desperately trying to fit in the bags).


----------



## catsinthebag

nymeria said:


> and lets not even DISCUSS the cat hair, which so magnificently compliments my every cashmere! ( or the cats desperately trying to fit in the bags).



LOL, I can attest to the durability of togo leather ... one of my cats likes to knead her paws on my Ulysses notebooks, but it doesn’t leave a mark! 

Sorry to be OT!


----------



## Livia1

Maybe to her, it's just a bag.


----------



## lulilu

Livia1 said:


> Maybe to her, it's just a bag.



Yes!  I'd rather see photos like this than ones with people carrying their bags in envirosaks or plastic bags.  She's actually using it!


----------



## bagnut1

Just the other day I stumbled on the sidewalk and went down, along with my bag.  DH was trying to make sure I was not injured and I was trying to make sure the bag was OK.  

It was, and per DH, "aren't these leathers _supposed_ to stand up to this sort of thing?"  

I guess so!  Perhaps I should relax a bit, but I don't think I will ever be caught putting one in the dirt.  But bless that lady for owning how she wants to use her bag!


----------



## cravin

Greenwich today.


----------



## lara0112

TankerToad said:


> Or it could be the complete opposite - she has a one Pico- Paid a lot for it and wants to wear it every where and every day - it’s all relative - frankly it’s her choice how and where she wears it-
> It’s just fun to see one in the wild -



this is me and my fjord bolide (my only H) - amusement park, shopping, rain, sunshine, floor, seat next to me, cross-body, shoulder, hand, with kids, without  - whatever the circumstance (except super fancy evening event) I am happy to carry this bag. I spent around $6000 so I can't stomach keeping it locked up in my house. life is truly too short to not use what you have

My mother is the exact opposite: she bought a B and rarely uses it - worried it could get harmed somehow...

I just returned from vacay in my home town in Southern Germany and never spotted as much H as I did now: Birkins, Kellys, some so stylish. the most adorable older couple where he carried her Kelly around the shop as she chose delicatessen


----------



## iferodi

Shopping for gf's birthday present and spotted:
Makes me wanna get one... Is there a forum on the pros and cons of an evelyne?


----------



## GoldFish8

iferodi said:


> Shopping for gf's birthday present and spotted:
> Makes me wanna get one... Is there a forum on the pros and cons of an evelyne?
> View attachment 4490498


Me too. In real life was that blue? Or black?


----------



## Saffynyc

iferodi said:


> Shopping for gf's birthday present and spotted:
> Makes me wanna get one... Is there a forum on the pros and cons of an evelyne?
> View attachment 4490498


I have three , they are amazing . Just make sure you have an organizer and it’s all good after that .


----------



## Meta

iferodi said:


> Shopping for gf's birthday present and spotted:
> Makes me wanna get one... Is there a forum on the pros and cons of an evelyne?
> View attachment 4490498


This would be the best thread to ask: Ode to Evelyne


----------



## KittyKat65

Livia1 said:


> Maybe to her, it's just a bag.


Amen!  I shudder to think of a wildlife sighting of me on this page.  I USE my H bags and they go everywhere with me and yes, they sit on the floor, the grass, under the seat in front of me on a plane.  I prefer to use my bags for their intended purpose than keep them as museum exhibits.  Life is short, use your bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

lara0112 said:


> this is me and my fjord bolide (my only H) - amusement park, shopping, rain, sunshine, floor, seat next to me, cross-body, shoulder, hand, with kids, without  - whatever the circumstance (except super fancy evening event) I am happy to carry this bag. I spent around $6000 so I can't stomach keeping it locked up in my house. life is truly too short to not use what you have
> 
> My mother is the exact opposite: she bought a B and rarely uses it - worried it could get harmed somehow...
> 
> I just returned from vacay in my home town in Southern Germany and never spotted as much H as I did now: Birkins, Kellys, some so stylish. the most adorable older couple where he carried her Kelly around the shop as she chose delicatessen


You are from Muc?


----------



## lara0112

Ludmilla said:


> You are from Muc?


no, less fancy than that (hence I still notice the H around ) - I am from Stgt


----------



## xxDxx

lara0112 said:


> no, less fancy than that (hence I still notice the H around ) - I am from Stgt


Me too


----------



## Purseloco

xxDxx said:


> Me too


Grüß Gott, I was born in Germany.


----------



## iferodi

GoldFish8 said:


> Me too. In real life was that blue? Or black?


Blue! Possibly a blue nuit?



Meta said:


> This would be the best thread to ask: Ode to Evelyne


Thank you kindly!


----------



## lara0112

xxDxx said:


> Me too





Purseloco said:


> Grüß Gott, I was born in Germany.


----------



## Sferics

@lara0112



xxDxx said:


> Me too



Me too! 

(gibs des?)

I guess we al have seen each other beim Breuni


----------



## Ludmilla

lara0112 said:


> no, less fancy than that (hence I still notice the H around ) - I am from Stgt


Hehe. Your H sighting sounded a bit like city center Muc. 
Admittedly, I still notice all the H around.


----------



## Ludmilla

xxDxx said:


> Me too





Purseloco said:


> Grüß Gott, I was born in Germany.





Sferics said:


> @lara0112
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> (gibs des?)
> 
> I guess we al have seen each other beim Breuni


 Grüße ins Ländle!


----------



## Livia1

KittyKat65 said:


> Amen!  I shudder to think of a wildlife sighting of me on this page.  I USE my H bags and they go everywhere with me and yes, they sit on the floor, the grass, under the seat in front of me on a plane.  I prefer to use my bags for their intended purpose than keep them as museum exhibits.  Life is short, use your bags.



Yes! A thousand times yes 

The whole reason I buy these great quality bags is because they will be fine if I actually use them.
I also find I love the bags more when I use them and don't treat them like museum exhibits.


----------



## Livia1

lulilu said:


> Yes!  I'd rather see photos like this than ones with people carrying their bags in envirosaks or plastic bags.  She's actually using it!



Excactly!


----------



## Rami00

qtpik8 said:


> I was at the dog park when this lady rolled up with a massive picotin, AND THEN PUT IT ON THE ACTUAL DIRT GROUND TO WIPE HER DOGS BUTT AND I DIED.
> View attachment 4488621


That's me with my mini exotic kelly/birkin... and my priceless doggie! Love this pic! It's just a bag.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Ludmilla said:


> You are from Muc?


I’m trying to translate....Munich?  
I hear it’s a fabulous city.


----------



## pinkorchid20

BBC said:


> I’m trying to translate....Munich?
> I hear it’s a fabulous city.


Worth a trip (esp. spring/summer)


----------



## pinkorchid20

Not necessarily wildlife as this was on H territory, but thought this was an interesting way of combining a B and a K (the latter acting as a bag charm...)...


----------



## xiaoxiao

Sferics said:


> @lara0112
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> (gibs des?)
> 
> I guess we al have seen each other beim Breuni



Servus ladies!


Ludmilla said:


> Grüße ins Ländle!




Servus from München! @BBC waiting for you to visit!


----------



## xxDxx

Sferics said:


> @lara0112
> 
> 
> 
> Me too!
> 
> (gibs des?)
> 
> I guess we al have seen each other beim Breuni



Ja bestimmt  

Isn‘t there a Stgt shopping thread? I‘m looking forward to the new store opening


----------



## Sferics

xxDxx said:


> Ja bestimmt
> 
> Isn‘t there a Stgt shopping thread? I‘m looking forward to the new store opening


I guess it would be a short thread


----------



## papertiger

*Let's have a bit more wildlife on this thread please and little less OT chatter (we do actually have an H chat thread y' know  )

TY*


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Terrible lighting but it looked like a brown B with  black Orans


----------



## Qriousgirl

The Birkin lady with her cute dog; La Compagne flight from Nice France to New York


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Qriousgirl said:


> The Birkin lady with her cute dog; La Compagne flight from Nice France to New York




Look at the room in that plane! With most of the flights we have, you get packaged like a sardine even in first class!


----------



## chicinthecity777

Qriousgirl said:


> The Birkin lady with her cute dog; La Compagne flight from Nice France to New York


Question answered.


----------



## thyme

chicinthecity777 said:


> Which airline is this?



La Compagnie


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> La Compagnie


 I thought it was just a name of a particular fancy flight, not the airline!


----------



## chicinthecity777

chincac said:


> La Compagnie


Just searched for it. They only seem to operate between France and U.S. I was hoping they might allow us to take my in-laws dog to the U.S. without him sitting in hold. Sigh!


----------



## candyapple15

First time seeing crocodile Lindy in real life. Wow!


----------



## Clearblueskies

candyapple15 said:


> First time seeing crocodile Lindy in real life. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4494132


Wow, I love that green


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

candyapple15 said:


> First time seeing crocodile Lindy in real life. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4494132


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> First time seeing crocodile Lindy in real life. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4494132



Wow. Matte to boost!  Amazing.


----------



## mibonbon

A very cute picotin 18 in blanc and customized initial!❤️


----------



## Purseloco

mibonbon said:


> A very cute picotin 18 in blanc and customized initial!❤️


Great Pic!


----------



## jyyanks

mibonbon said:


> A very cute picotin 18 in blanc and customized initial!❤️



Whoa - did I miss this? Does H now offer initials on the picotin?


----------



## GoldFish8

candyapple15 said:


> First time seeing crocodile Lindy in real life. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4494132


What is this green?! Is this very cypres (is that even a color for croc?) love it so much! Just picturing this as a B


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

GoldFish8 said:


> What is this green?! Is this very cypres (is that even a color for croc?) love it so much! Just picturing this as a B


A TPFer posted in Your Bag Offere for 2019 the most beautiful B30 in PHW in croc ..,post 2080- I don’t know how to do the link ...and you’re right...absolutely gorgeous ...


----------



## cravin

A workhorse in midtown.


----------



## Purseloco

cravin said:


> A workhorse in midtown.
> 
> View attachment 4496816
> View attachment 4496817


I think I love pictures of the beat-up Birkins more than the picture of the new ones.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Purseloco said:


> I think I love pictures of the beat-up Birkins more than the picture of the new ones.


Me too, there’s something about an honestly well used bag (I don’t mean an abused one - that’s never good) that really appeals to me.  It speaks of years of service, love it


----------



## Tonimichelle

Purseloco said:


> I think I love pictures of the beat-up Birkins more than the picture of the new ones.


I totally agree with you! I don’t know what it is, but for some reason I find the used, slouchiest, worn looking B’s the most appealing of all. The wildlife thread ones in particular as they’re going about their daily lives and not posed for the photo!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candyapple15 said:


> First time seeing crocodile Lindy in real life. Wow!
> 
> View attachment 4494132


Wow for me too !! Feast for the eyes!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Do we need a "Hermes In The Trenches" type of thread for heavily used/appreciated bags?


----------



## jyyanks

BagsNBaguettes said:


> Do we need a "Hermes In The Trenches" type of thread for heavily used/appreciated bags?



I think there might be one already.  It might be fun to resurrect it!  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/post-pics-of-your-slouchy-floopy-used-birkins.178825/


----------



## jayeoh

Saw this sighting when I was on my way home from work.


----------



## Julide

jayeoh said:


> Saw this sighting when I was on my way home from work.
> 
> View attachment 4498262


What a lovely soft pink. Any idea which one it is?


----------



## HKsai

Julide said:


> What a lovely soft pink. Any idea which one it is?


i vote rose confetti


----------



## peggioka

i thought it was crevette (the shrimp pink), non?


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

My guess would be Rose Tea


----------



## Sakura198427

Saw someone with a Himalayan B25 at the Hermes VIP sale yesterday.  Got into a random chit chat with a few other sale attendees while unwinding at the Hermes boutique afterwards, and apparently EVERYONE noticed that bag, lol.


----------



## chessmont

Sakura198427 said:


> Saw someone with a Himalayan B25 at the Hermes VIP sale yesterday.  Got into a random chit chat with a few other sale attendees while unwinding at the Hermes boutique afterwards, and apparently EVERYONE noticed that bag, lol.


Hahaha who wouldn't ??!!


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

chessmont said:


> Hahaha who wouldn't ??!!




I know!


----------



## Stansy

Beautiful Victoria briefcase in étoupe:


----------



## candyapple15

This young lady wears black/GHW Kelly casually.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4501123
> View attachment 4501122
> View attachment 4501109
> View attachment 4501110
> View attachment 4501113
> View attachment 4501112
> View attachment 4501116
> 
> View attachment 4501130


Awesome sightings! I would have loved to see more of her outfit!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4501123
> View attachment 4501122
> View attachment 4501109
> View attachment 4501110
> View attachment 4501113
> View attachment 4501112
> View attachment 4501116
> 
> View attachment 4501130


That yellow B and that blue jean K summer in a nutshell ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## ivy1026

Kelly 25


----------



## cerespea

Lovely k25



Etain and BE SO





I love the way this lady carried her slouchy birkin with effortless chic.



Any idea what color?



Classic. I’m in love.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

cerespea said:


> Lovely k25
> View attachment 4501272
> 
> 
> Etain and BE SO
> View attachment 4501273
> 
> View attachment 4501274
> 
> 
> I love the way this lady carried her slouchy birkin with effortless chic.
> View attachment 4501275
> 
> 
> Any idea what color?
> View attachment 4501276
> 
> 
> Classic. I’m in love.
> 
> View attachment 4501279


Where is this place ? It’s what I imagine H-eaven to look like !


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Where is this place ? It’s what I imagine H-eaven to look like !


I know!


----------



## cerespea

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> Where is this place ? It’s what I imagine H-eaven to look like !



Singapore. 50:50 mix of locals and tourists.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4501123
> View attachment 4501122
> View attachment 4501109
> View attachment 4501110
> View attachment 4501113
> View attachment 4501112
> View attachment 4501116
> 
> View attachment 4501130




I love that yellow Birkin!!


----------



## craielover

I don't have a picture, but I think it's worth mentioning here. During my recent trip to Japan, I saw an Etoupe Kelly Lakis in Sapporo. We were on our way to the ramen street near JR station, and the lady carrying it seemed to be a local. We shared an elevator ride but I didn't dare to start a conversation. Still I got a chance to study the bag in close vicinity and was just in awe of this encounter. Of course it's Japan and together I saw more than a dozen Bs and Ks on the street, but not a Lakis!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

cerespea said:


> Singapore. 50:50 mix of locals and tourists.


I love how nonchalant she looks about to go to an all you can eat buffet toting nothing less than a croc B ! 
Note to self: use my bags more !


----------



## diane278

God....I love this thread! The nonchalance is inspiring......


----------



## Phiona88

This cheerful Kelly Pochette


----------



## cerespea

More, my lovelies 

A cute lindy 26



Etain and gold b25




Slouchy chic!


----------



## Stansy

Another cute Lindy 26 at 10 Corso Como in NYC


----------



## Tonimichelle

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4501123
> View attachment 4501122
> View attachment 4501109
> View attachment 4501110
> View attachment 4501113
> View attachment 4501112
> View attachment 4501116
> 
> View attachment 4501130


Got to ask, as this has been bugging me! The top photo, I noticed the poor handle seemed to have a lot of wear and assumed it was a B35 someone had squashed on to their shoulder. Then because I zoomed in I noticed that the front panel seems to have a step? that it’s somehow taller than the side panels! Is this a Birkin? Or something else?


----------



## tonkamama

You meant this...?   Something is off about this bag .  I have super skinny arms and can barely carry my B35 on my shoulder for just about couple minutes and felt awkwardly....  





Tonimichelle said:


> Got to ask, as this has been bugging me! The top photo, I noticed the poor handle seemed to have a lot of wear and assumed it was a B35 someone had squashed on to their shoulder. Then because I zoomed in I noticed that the front panel seems to have a step? that it’s somehow taller than the side panels! Is this a Birkin? Or something else?


----------



## Meta

Tonimichelle said:


> Got to ask, as this has been bugging me! The top photo, I noticed the poor handle seemed to have a lot of wear and assumed it was a B35 someone had squashed on to their shoulder. Then because I zoomed in I noticed that the front panel seems to have a step? that it’s somehow taller than the side panels! Is this a Birkin? Or something else?





tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4504863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant this...?   Something is off about this bag .  I have super skinny arms and can barely carry my B35 on my shoulder for just about couple minutes and felt awkwardly....


Apologies as I didn't have a better visual of it other than the quick snap I took and quickly walked past her. @papertiger would you kindly remove that first pic in question? Thank you! 

Sighting from earlier today, mini Kelly II.


----------



## Tonimichelle

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4504863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant this...?   Something is off about this bag .  I have super skinny arms and can barely carry my B35 on my shoulder for just about couple minutes and felt awkwardly....


Yep, that’s the one. I can fit a b35 on my shoulder (not comfortably!) but thought that didn’t look quite right.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Tonimichelle said:


> Got to ask, as this has been bugging me! The top photo, I noticed the poor handle seemed to have a lot of wear and assumed it was a B35 someone had squashed on to their shoulder. Then because I zoomed in I noticed that the front panel seems to have a step? that it’s somehow taller than the side panels! Is this a Birkin? Or something else?





tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4504863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant this...?   Something is off about this bag .  I have super skinny arms and can barely carry my B35 on my shoulder for just about couple minutes and felt awkwardly....



Interesting! Another thing I noticed is the handle is attached in a weird way. It looks a bit wonky.


----------



## baggirl1986

cerespea said:


> More!
> Not sure what leather this is?
> 
> View attachment 4461808


such a beautiful color!


----------



## baggirl1986

Phiona88 said:


> This cheerful Kelly Pochette


I love the color of the dress plus this beautiful K


----------



## baggirl1986

cerespea said:


> More, my lovelies
> 
> A cute lindy 26
> View attachment 4502502
> View attachment 4502501
> 
> Etain and gold b25
> View attachment 4502500
> 
> 
> 
> Slouchy chic!
> 
> View attachment 4502499
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502505
> 
> 
> View attachment 4502507


Good pictures, Lindy in this color looks great casual chic


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

tonkamama said:


> View attachment 4504863
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You meant this...?   Something is off about this bag .  I have super skinny arms and can barely carry my B35 on my shoulder for just about couple minutes and felt awkwardly....





Yoshi1296 said:


> Interesting! Another thing I noticed is the handle is attached in a weird way. It looks a bit wonky.



It almost looks like the handle is trying to tear apart right above the stitching for the handle base- I think this person has been trying to use it as a shoulder bag, and the handle is just about done from trying to accommodate the shoulder!


----------



## sbelle

Chicago


----------



## Phiona88

This gold k25 sellier beauty


----------



## baggirl1986

Phiona88 said:


> This gold k25 sellier beauty


it looks so eegant


----------



## Aelfaerie




----------



## chicinthecity777

Recent sightings! 
The 2nd photo is a Roulis, sorry for the bad angel.


----------



## sbelle

Chicago


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4508189



Oh so chic!


----------



## baggirl1986

sbelle said:


> Chicago
> 
> View attachment 4508189


I like it, so summery


----------



## jenjchoi

Phiona88 said:


> This gold k25 sellier beauty



Might be barenia


----------



## craielover

jenjchoi said:


> Might be barenia


I kinda think it's barenia too. Such a beauty!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I just spotted this lovely lindy 26 in the airport.


----------



## Phiona88

luzdetaiwan said:


> I just spotted this lovely lindy 26 in the airport.
> View attachment 4509750



Oooh a verso!


----------



## Phiona88

This exotic Birkin beauty


----------



## golconda

Phiona88 said:


> This exotic Birkin beauty


Know we are not to comment on authenticity here, but this is one is fishy.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

golconda said:


> Know we are not to comment on authenticity here, but this is one is fishy.



Yes...the area above the turnlock does it for me.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Aelfaerie said:


> View attachment 4506496


Looks like she’s wearing Pegasus Pop H sneakers too!


----------



## Phiona88

This lady dressed up so lovely with her B25.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Summer style


----------



## GoldFish8

VesperSparrow said:


> Summer style


Love that dress! Looks so nice on her


----------



## craielover

GoldFish8 said:


> Love that dress! Looks so nice on her


I was just about to post the some comments! Great dress and style!


----------



## xiaoxiao

kleider said:


> I was just about to post the some comments! Great dress and style!



Me too! So casual and elegant.


----------



## doloresmia

Boba time!


----------



## Julide

doloresmia said:


> View attachment 4513611
> View attachment 4513611
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boba time!


Great outfit!!


----------



## 336

^ I wonder if that is a K32? Looks like it... Sorry, just trying to decide between 35 and 32!


----------



## DreamingPink

Looks like 32 to me too 


336 said:


> ^ I wonder if that is a K32? Looks like it... Sorry, just trying to decide between 35 and 32!


----------



## Phiona88

This lovely k25 ray of sunshine ☀️


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw this gorgeous Kelly on my walk home yesterday. A bit puzzled over the color!


----------



## HKsai

cafecreme15 said:


> Saw this gorgeous Kelly on my walk home yesterday. A bit puzzled over the color!


Rose azalee?


----------



## cafecreme15

HKsai said:


> Rose azalee?


Could be! Looked a bit more orange in person. Maybe rose jaipur?


----------



## HKsai

cafecreme15 said:


> Could be! Looked a bit more orange in person. Maybe rose jaipur?


That was my second guess!!! Gorgeous nevertheless!!


----------



## Saffynyc

Birkin on 1 train subway in Manhattan!


----------



## Phiona88

cafecreme15 said:


> Saw this gorgeous Kelly on my walk home yesterday. A bit puzzled over the color!



I think it’s rose jaipur too. Not pink enough to be rose azalee I reckon


----------



## GoldFish8

Saffynyc said:


> Birkin on 1 train subway in Manhattan!


Ok that is awesome. I’m not a light blue birkin fan generally but this B is GORGEOUS with its squishy-ness and shine ... is this an older Swift? Or?


----------



## honhon

GoldFish8 said:


> Ok that is awesome. I’m not a light blue birkin fan generally but this B is GORGEOUS with its squishy-ness and shine ... is this an older Swift? Or?


or


----------



## GoldFish8

honhon said:


> or


Lol. Just zoomed waaay in, kinda hard to tell, but, Clemence perhaps


----------



## candyapple15

I like the K32 with her outfit


----------



## Phiona88

This poor B30 sitting on the floor (why oh why...)


----------



## GoldFish8

Phiona88 said:


> This poor B30 sitting on the floor (why oh why...)


If I had to put my B on the floor, that may be the best spot. In the corner (where no one can stumble over it, and with the owner in front standing guard. There are times when you just can’t hold the B. I’m guessing the floor is pretty clean too, otherwise she probably wouldn’t have put it there. Don’t fret! B’s have little feet to stand on just for that reason


----------



## sf_newyorker

A pair of lovely neutral B25s at Meatpacking’s Twilly fragrance pre-launch earlier.  A big thanks to the cool owners of bags for letting me photograph them as I waited for my SA. And you made the right decision to pass on that Pico 18!


----------



## StaceyLyn

GoldFish8 said:


> If I had to put my B on the floor, that may be the best spot. In the corner (where no one can stumble over it, and with the owner in front standing guard. There are times when you just can’t hold the B. I’m guessing the floor is pretty clean too, otherwise she probably wouldn’t have put it there. Don’t fret! B’s have little feet to stand on just for that reason


I laughed when I saw this pic.  Like you wrote @goldfish, sometimes better placement options don't exist.  I know, my B's have found themselves on the floor before when no other options existed.  I can totally see why such a thing would send others into a "WTH?..." moment.  But, my concerns in doing so, though, were never about a Birkin "on the floor."  I was only concerned about it as a security issue.  It's harder to keep my eyes on it when it's on the floor...someone can nick it from me and I wouldn't notice until it's too late.   I have a CCW permit.  God forbid if my B was stolen on a day I was going to the range.


----------



## GoldFish8

StaceyLyn said:


> I laughed when I saw this pic.  Like you wrote @goldfish, sometimes better placement options don't exist.  I know, my B's have found themselves on the floor before when no other options existed.  I can totally see why such a thing would send others into a "WTH?..." moment.  But, my concerns in doing so, though, were never about a Birkin "on the floor."  I was only concerned about it as a security issue.  It's harder to keep my eyes on it when it's on the floor...someone can nick it from me and I wouldn't notice until it's too late.   I have a CCW permit.  God forbid if my B was stolen on a day I was going to the range.


Lol! The worst is going to a public bathroom with no purse hook or rack/table above the toilet paper


----------



## StaceyLyn

GoldFish8 said:


> Lol! The worst is going to a public bathroom with no purse hook or rack/table above the toilet paper


IKR?!?!  It's a feat of Cirque-du-Soleil proportions to use the ladies room while holding onto my handbag AND not touching anything else in the stall!  Then, where should I place my Birkin when washing my hands and the counter (if there is one) is filthy and/or wet?  Airports are notorious for bathrooms that project that kind of subtle anti-handbag hostility.  My solution? Have kids.  Then take one of them in with me to hold my bag.  Works every time!


----------



## aless

sf_newyorker said:


> A pair of lovely neutral B25s at Meatpacking’s Twilly fragrance pre-launch earlier.  A big thanks to the cool owners of bags for letting me photograph them as I waited for my SA. And you made the right decision to pass on that Pico 18!
> View attachment 4517033



I am in the background of this photo 

Edit for me trying and failing to use emoji lol


----------



## sf_newyorker

aless said:


> I am in the background of this photo
> 
> Edit for me trying and failing to use emoji lol


@aless  I hope you enjoyed the launch! It was a good turnout but I wished their AC was working better since almost everyone was perspiring a bit. I’m sorry if I didn’t crop you out enough!


----------



## aless

sf_newyorker said:


> @aless  I hope you enjoyed the launch! It was a good turnout but I wished their AC was working better since almost everyone was perspiring a bit. I’m sorry if I didn’t crop you out enough!




No worries @sf_newyorker, I almost didn’t realize it was me but recognized my unruly hair... thank goodness I have an appointment at the salon tomorrow! 

I didn’t pick up the new fragrance, did you? Wasn’t sure about how it smelled on me personally, though I did get a nice new bracelet. Also noticed that it was a bit hot and had to take off my scarf after I arrived!


----------



## sf_newyorker

aless said:


> No worries @sf_newyorker, I almost didn’t realize it was me but recognized my unruly hair... thank goodness I have an appointment at the salon tomorrow!
> 
> I didn’t pick up the new fragrance, did you? Wasn’t sure about how it smelled on me personally, though I did get a nice new bracelet. Also noticed that it was a bit hot and had to take off my scarf after I arrived!


No, I’m a Hermessence fan and not very much for Twilly. It’s very cloying and sweet on me (casually overheard: I wasn’t the only one who thought that way). Though I did walk out with some samples. Aside from that, I added another actual Twilly silk to my collection.

And staying on topic - Lindy 26 and B35 in the past week along Third Ave, NYC.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

aless said:


> I am in the background of this photo
> 
> Edit for me trying and failing to use emoji lol





sf_newyorker said:


> @aless  I hope you enjoyed the launch! It was a good turnout but I wished their AC was working better since almost everyone was perspiring a bit. I’m sorry if I didn’t crop you out enough!



Well, pooh! I guess PBF members need to start wearing a discreet username tag at these events so we can stop and say hi!


----------



## Stansy

Pretty B35 in bamboo (?) yesterday


----------



## FreddieMac

Another of my London Tube spottings - a couple weeks old but I don't think I ever remembered to post this one. Etoupe B40.


----------



## loves

An elegant lady with her lovely toolbox 20 and mules


----------



## chicinthecity777

FreddieMac said:


> Another of my London Tube spottings - a couple weeks old but I don't think I ever remembered to post this one. Etoupe B40.


This line has the most H sightings among all the lines I frequently use!


----------



## cerespea

The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




an exotic Kelly 


A tourist at the airport


Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist






Gorgeous B at the supermarket.


----------



## sf_newyorker

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519


They’re all .


----------



## GoldFish8

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519


Holy cow! Just when I thought it couldn’t get better.. you were like BAM have another! I can’t believe you saw all these stunning bags.. and how to do you take all the sneaky pics? I can never get my phone out quick enough


----------



## Dupsy

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519



Holy moly


----------



## xiaoxiao

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519



I love how all the croc Kellys are in bigger sizes and people are using them casually. So chic!


----------



## Gnuj

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519


 Wow! Great shots.  Thank you for sharing! I'm wondering if anyone knows if the second picture is a mini Kelly or Kelly 25?


----------



## honhon

xiaoxiao said:


> I love how all the croc Kellys are in bigger sizes and people are using them casually. So chic!


its probably the weight as crocs are lighter than togo or clemence?  also same thing as chèvre and ostrich is bound to happen to crocs, we will only be offered small sizes in the near future as the bigger animal skin is difficult to find


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519


I love how two of the Kelly owners (lucky girls- all of them !!) are wearing flip flops !!!!  I love these photos- Singapore again ?? Please keep posting !!


----------



## diane278

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I love how two of the Kelly owners (lucky girls- all of them !!) are wearing flip flops !!!!  I love these photos- Singapore again ?? Please keep posting !!


+1


----------



## ajaxbreaker

cerespea said:


> The owners of these lovely bags in the first 3 pics were just standing within a 10 m radius of me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4521508
> View attachment 4521507
> 
> an exotic Kelly
> View attachment 4521506
> 
> A tourist at the airport
> View attachment 4521514
> 
> Check out the arm candies on just one arm/wrist
> View attachment 4521513
> View attachment 4521511
> View attachment 4521510
> 
> View attachment 4521517
> 
> Gorgeous B at the supermarket.
> View attachment 4521519



The bags are gorgeous but I have to say I really hate seeing Kellys warn gawping open like that. It looks like the poor handle will rip right off from the stress. Very ugly look IMO, not to mention pickpocket bait.


----------



## loves

ajaxbreaker said:


> The bags are gorgeous but I have to say I really hate seeing Kellys warn gawping open like that. It looks like the poor handle will rip right off from the stress. Very ugly look IMO, not to mention pickpocket bait.


Singapore is so safe that we take it for granted that no one will pickpocket us. I think we have a higher chance of having something fall out of an open gaping kelly than being pickpocketed lol


----------



## Phiona88

loves said:


> Singapore is so safe that we take it for granted that no one will pickpocket us. I think we have a higher chance of having something fall out of an open gaping kelly than being pickpocketed lol



I agree. I feel so safe when I visit SG, I could leave my bag and phone on my seat to use the washroom and not worry about them being stolen


----------



## Lec8504

loves said:


> Singapore is so safe that we take it for granted that no one will pickpocket us. I think we have a higher chance of having something fall out of an open gaping kelly than being pickpocketed lol


Totally agree! We have left laptops, sunglasses, goyard bags out in the car with no issue. I’m one of those folks who sometimes leave my H bags on top of my stroller to chase after my toddler, I should really be more careful but we do take it for granted that it’s completely safe here.


----------



## Mariapia

Phiona88 said:


> I agree. I feel so safe when I visit SG, I could leave my bag and phone on my seat to use the washroom and not worry about them being stolen


Same in Dubai.


----------



## cerespea

GoldFish8 said:


> Holy cow! Just when I thought it couldn’t get better.. you were like BAM have another! I can’t believe you saw all these stunning bags.. and how to do you take all the sneaky pics? I can never get my phone out quick enough



I would spot a handful of Kelly’s and Bs plus countless picotins and lIndys on a decent Saturday - eye candy galore.  I usually walk past casually with my iPhone camera..


----------



## cerespea

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> I love how two of the Kelly owners (lucky girls- all of them !!) are wearing flip flops !!!!  I love these photos- Singapore again ?? Please keep posting !!


Yes, Singapore! My fav is the black croc Kelly


----------



## diane278

To those of you who feed my needs with the photos on this thread:
Please keep up the good work! This is the first thread I look at.......it’s like opening presents on Christmas morning.....every day!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Gorgeous croc B with a lovely summer dress; especially love the shoes - can anyone identify them? (Main photo through a window, trying to be discrete) Plus a casually chic look with Lindy.


----------



## VesperSparrow




----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

diane278 said:


> To those of you who feed my needs with the photos on this thread:
> Please keep up the good work! This is the first thread I look at.......it’s like opening presents on Christmas morning.....every day!


So well said- that’s exactly how I feel - together with the “post pics of your floppy used Birkins ..” ! Love both of these threads


----------



## Julide

VesperSparrow said:


> Gorgeous croc B with a lovely summer dress; especially love the shoes - can anyone identify them? (Main photo through a window, trying to be discrete) Plus a casually chic look with Lindy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525065
> View attachment 4525066
> View attachment 4525067


Great shoes! I would love to know too! Great pics!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Julide said:


> Great shoes! I would love to know too! Great pics!


Thanks! Sometimes I feel I'm getting too intrusive - but then I take the photos anyway!


----------



## sententia_25

No pics. But saw a vintage beat up Kelly in my neighborhood (12e arrondissement in Paris) and a bright orange 30 birkin at Strasbourg St. Denis metro. A nice change to see H outside of western paris.


----------



## victoroliveira

Picotin in St Honore


----------



## victoroliveira

Another one in Paris.. at le bon marche.
I love how casual she’s wearing this Kelly


----------



## victoroliveira

LOTS of Bs and Ks today in Paris around Saint Germain. I couldn’t take pics because was sometimes I was too close and could be a little awkward. Spotted a Black croco Birkin that my heart skipped a beat. We were crossing the street, I wish I had a picture of it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

victoroliveira said:


> LOTS of Bs and Ks today in Paris around Saint Germain. I couldn’t take pics because was sometimes I was too close and could be a little awkward. Spotted a Black croco Birkin that my heart skipped a beat. We were crossing the street, I wish I had a picture of it.


Cool! I’m staying in Saint Germain in November (we usually stay around 1st arrondissement but fancied a change and I’ve loved that area when we’ve visited). Hope I see some too!


----------



## tlamdang08

Holiday, Hermes bags are everywhere


----------



## HKsai

tlamdang08 said:


> Holiday, Hermes bags are everywhere


Why do I never see Hermes bags in Bellevue square when I go out


----------



## momoc

tlamdang08 said:


> Holiday, Hermes bags are everywhere



Why did the ding tai fung bag grab my attention the most! Maybe I’m craving some dim sum 

Oh and the bags are yummy looking too...


----------



## tlamdang08

HKsai said:


> Why do I never see Hermes bags in Bellevue square when I go out


This was the third time I saw Hermes bags, but the last two times I wasn't brave enough to take pictures. My DH would get mad at me for doing that


momoc said:


> Why did the ding tai fung bag grab my attention the most! Maybe I’m craving some dim sum
> 
> Oh and the bags are yummy looking too...


 Yes, I was craving Din Tai Fung. I stood behind this young lady and her bag; that picture was the clearest one.


----------



## Phiona88

This L30 in Clemence leather. Not 100% sure about the color - maybe gris tourterelle?


----------



## HKsai

tlamdang08 said:


> This was the third time I saw Hermes bags, but the last two times I wasn't brave enough to take pictures. My DH would get mad at me for doing that
> 
> Yes, I was craving Din Tai Fung. I stood behind this young lady and her bag; that picture was the clearest one.


I thought about finding ways to lure all the Hermes lovers around this arena out.  A TPF outing would be nice. 

I was looking through all my photos from before and found a picture of a lady with a gorgeous b30.


----------



## HKsai

Phiona88 said:


> This L30 in Clemence leather. Not 100% sure about the color - maybe gris tourterelle?


Probably etoupe with the contrast stitching.


----------



## allure244

Pic from Hong Kong Airport - looks like an etain b35 phw. Photo captured by my DH.

At Bangkok airport I also spied some bags but didn’t have my phone out to take pics -  gold K28 retourne, blue nuit? k28 retourne.


----------



## Rhl2987

I was in FedEx and captured the orange B of a casual and stylish woman today! It is a bit blurry.


----------



## Inkbluelover

Chatswood, Sydney


----------



## craielover

So many wildlife pictures! Lately I've only seen a lindy 26 in a nearby costco. No other B or K sighting other than the local H boutique.


----------



## diane278

kleider said:


> So many wildlife pictures! Lately I've only seen a lindy 26 in a nearby costco. No other B or K sighting other than the local H boutique.


You’re miles ahead of me. The only time I see anything H where I live is when I look in my closet....and THAT view is quite limited.....


----------



## randeeh

tlamdang08 said:


> Holiday, Hermes bags are everywhere


South Coast!


----------



## tlamdang08

randeeh said:


> South Coast!


----------



## V0N1B2

Since I didn't get a photo...  sorry dolls 
Who: a youngish Asian woman wearing a fab pink (almost looked like a Pucci print but wasn't) zip-up jacket with a group of 8 or so people.
What: an Etoupe (I'm pretty sure) Lindy 26 with twilly-wrapped handles.
Where: The Jade Seafood Restaurant in Richmond, BC
When: This morning (Sunday) around 10:15am for Dim Sum


----------



## sf_newyorker

Recent random sightings in NY’s UES & UWS.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4536368
> View attachment 4536369
> View attachment 4536370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent random sightings in NY’s UES & UWS.


We do love our black in NY ( and our subway!)


----------



## StaceyLyn

sf_newyorker said:


> View attachment 4536368
> View attachment 4536369
> View attachment 4536370
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent random sightings in NY’s UES & UWS.


That blue GP is fabulous! Do you think it’s Bleu Encre?


----------



## HKsai

StaceyLyn said:


> That blue GP is fabulous! Do you think it’s Bleu Encre?


It could be bleu electrique, Bleu saphir or the new deep blue.


----------



## StaceyLyn

HKsai said:


> It could be bleu electrique, Bleu saphir or the new deep blue.


Yes, maybe BE or BS but not deep blue. The one carried in the photo is too light / bright to be deep blue, which is a true navy.


----------



## aless

This photo is not too good but I saw this very chic woman on the train today. I believe this is a past season H blouse? And the white strap was to a roulis, which I could not manage to get in the photo.


----------



## CMilly

It’s been raining H around me. I have seen a black pick, several Evelynes (black, etoupe, some red) and two birkins (black with gold hardware and etain with gold hardware).


----------



## Phiona88

This black K28 beauty at the next table:






These orans on the grass:


----------



## Julide

pigleto972001 said:


> Not sure if this is good place or is there another good thread. Our quarterback wore this scarf... is it Hermes? . Feel free to redirect me ❤️


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...r-2019-scarves.1009526/page-244#post-33329894

Someone posted this in the F/W thread.  I think it is the same scarf.


----------



## golconda

_ 
Great picture....no matter what the scarf.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

pigleto972001 said:


> Not sure if this is good place or is there another good thread. Our quarterback wore this scarf... is it Hermes? . Feel free to redirect me ❤️


Yes, it is Le Regard de l'Arctique from this season. I have it in navy/miel, wonderful scarf.


----------



## Phiona88

A chic and slouchy Kelly paired with Orans.


----------



## Phiona88

This classic noir B30 beauty queuing for a table.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## xiaoxiao

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4542520
> View attachment 4542522
> View attachment 4542518
> 
> View attachment 4542521
> 
> View attachment 4542524
> 
> View attachment 4542519



Wow great spy pix!


----------



## frou frou

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4542520
> View attachment 4542522
> View attachment 4542518
> 
> View attachment 4542521
> 
> View attachment 4542524
> 
> View attachment 4542519



I’m somehow doubtful about  a couple of these.


----------



## Phiona88

This eye-catching L26. I think it’s Rose Extreme.


----------



## rcy

HKsai said:


> Why do I never see Hermes bags in Bellevue square when I go out


I've seen a couple at the Bravern, and dt Kirkland... but that's it in town!


----------



## Phiona88

Constance and Kelly spotted.


----------



## Phiona88

Trick shot capturing a B and a K!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Phiona88 said:


> Trick shot capturing a B and a K!


Extra points for difficulty!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Phiona88 said:


> Trick shot capturing a B and a K!



So chic!


----------



## Phiona88

This lovely purple Lindy in ultraviolet (I think)



Gentleman with Constance belt and lunch


----------



## xxDxx

At an H event (does it count as wildlife?)


----------



## mrsinsyder

Saw this lovely raisin (?) B in NYC yesterday


----------



## Phiona88

xxDxx said:


> At an H event (does it count as wildlife?)
> View attachment 4551786
> 
> View attachment 4551788



Eye-candy overload!


----------



## DR2014

xxDxx said:


> At an H event (does it count as wildlife?)
> View attachment 4551786
> 
> View attachment 4551788


Absolutely!!!  Wow, great shots!


----------



## xiaoxiao

xxDxx said:


> At an H event (does it count as wildlife?)
> View attachment 4551786
> 
> View attachment 4551788



Amazing eye candy.


----------



## Phiona88

mrsinsyder said:


> Saw this lovely raisin (?) B in NYC yesterday
> 
> View attachment 4551796



This Birkin is divine, I love the color!


----------



## Ethengdurst

xxDxx said:


> At an H event (does it count as wildlife?)
> View attachment 4551786
> 
> View attachment 4551788


These ladies are so color-coordinated with their outfits and bags... so stylish!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Phiona88 said:


> This Birkin is divine, I love the color!


It was so saturated and shiny. Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Brights  . . .


----------



## VesperSparrow

and neutrals


----------



## sf_newyorker

Amazing city action shots @VesperSparrow !


----------



## VesperSparrow

sf_newyorker said:


> Amazing city action shots @VesperSparrow !


Thanks - enjoy!


----------



## abg12

VesperSparrow said:


> and neutrals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551943
> View attachment 4551945
> View attachment 4551946
> View attachment 4551947
> View attachment 4551948
> View attachment 4551949
> View attachment 4551951
> View attachment 4551952
> View attachment 4551953


 I'm all for not babying your bags, but that last lady really just sat her birkin on the nasty ass floor of nyc?


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

35cm PHW B on a guy
(Thoughts on the color? Initially thought bleu thalassa but it seems much bluer/darker...)


----------



## Phiona88

These beautiful Kelly bags shopping at the Hermès flagship store this weekend.


----------



## Joeli7

Phiona88 said:


> These beautiful Kelly bags shopping at the Hermès flagship store this weekend.


Do you know the name of the black bag displayed above the GP?


----------



## Angelian

Capri, Italy

GP and belt



B25 and Orans


----------



## littleblackbag

VesperSparrow said:


> and neutrals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4551943
> View attachment 4551945
> View attachment 4551946
> View attachment 4551947
> View attachment 4551948
> View attachment 4551949
> View attachment 4551951
> View attachment 4551952
> View attachment 4551953


Loving the style of the girl with the Pico!


----------



## Laneige

loves said:


> Singapore is so safe that we take it for granted that no one will pickpocket us. I think we have a higher chance of having something fall out of an open gaping kelly than being pickpocketed lol



It is safe but it’s not that safe. There’s still pickpockets or worse, syndicate that visit SG just to pickpocket... either from stores or shoppers.

There’s also been news of tourists or locals leaving things unattended & they were stolen. 

Don’t forget that there’s prison in Sg too


----------



## sbelle

Fifth Avenue


----------



## DR2014

sbelle said:


> Fifth Avenue
> 
> View attachment 4553691


Beautiful!  What size do you think that is?


----------



## sbelle

DR2014 said:


> Beautiful!  What size do you think that is?



I didn’t get a good look at it because I was trying to get the picture , but my impression was a 32 sellier .


----------



## sbelle

Saks NYC


----------



## Phiona88

Angelian said:


> B25 and Orans



I love how she matched her B25 with the Orans


----------



## Phiona88

*Lindys! *










This last one has a very scuffed corners...


----------



## Phiona88

Joeli7 said:


> Do you know the name of the black bag displayed above the GP?



That’s a great question, I have no idea either


----------



## WKN

Joeli7 said:


> Do you know the name of the black bag displayed above the GP?


Hermes Twins bag!


----------



## Angelian

Joeli7 said:


> Do you know the name of the black bag displayed above the GP?





Phiona88 said:


> That’s a great question, I have no idea either



Twins bag
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/sms-back-from-podium.802218/page-477#post-33260114


----------



## sbelle

New York City


----------



## TravelSnobLondon

Totally random but has anyone in this thread ever spotted themselves in a photo posted by someone else? 

My apologies if anyone’s asked this query on already but I thought it would be funny.


----------



## Phiona88

TravelSnobLondon said:


> Totally random but has anyone in this thread ever spotted themselves in a photo posted by someone else?
> 
> My apologies if anyone’s asked this query on already but I thought it would be funny.



Nope but I might be quite flattered


----------



## bluerosespf

Yes, and with one of my less favorite bags too. LOL.


----------



## aless

TravelSnobLondon said:


> Totally random but has anyone in this thread ever spotted themselves in a photo posted by someone else?
> 
> My apologies if anyone’s asked this query on already but I thought it would be funny.



Yes lol but luckily only in the background— it was at an H party


----------



## pinkorchid20

TravelSnobLondon said:


> Totally random but has anyone in this thread ever spotted themselves in a photo posted by someone else?
> 
> My apologies if anyone’s asked this query on already but I thought it would be funny.


Not in this thread but another one - in the background at a trunk show


----------



## Tonimichelle

TravelSnobLondon said:


> Totally random but has anyone in this thread ever spotted themselves in a photo posted by someone else?
> 
> My apologies if anyone’s asked this query on already but I thought it would be funny.


No, but I’d be really chuffed if I was....as long as it was from a flattering angle, TPF members didn’t start saying how awful my outfit was! Etc etc. (The main reason I don’t comment on clothes in a negative way in this thread,  although it’s really hard sometimes!) .


----------



## momoc

I think I may have spotted a fellow TPFer in a boutique once...

That being said I always assumed that inside a boutique (and also like in the area immediately around it) doesn't really count as the "true wild" for spotting - of course I see a lot of H being carried in H boutiques, lol!


----------



## DR2014

aless said:


> Yes lol but luckily only in the background— it was at an H party


Same here - in the background at an H party.


----------



## Rouge H

I’d be a little put off and hope that never happens.


----------



## Phiona88

This fiery red Roulis


----------



## Phiona88

I just captured this B, but I’m not sure what I’m looking at. What are those studs on the HW? Is this a diamond studded B? I thought diamond Bs or Ks were always exotic? Help


----------



## HeatherZE

I’ve never been captured (thank goodness) but I did see a fellow TPF’er in a boutique. She was checking out the scarves.


----------



## WKN

Phiona88 said:


> I just captured this B, but I’m not sure what I’m looking at. What are those studs on the HW? Is this a diamond studded B? I thought diamond Bs or Ks were always exotic? Help


Looks like guilloche HW to me - I have similar HW for my Constance. Limited edition, I think.


----------



## periogirl28

Phiona88 said:


> I just captured this B, but I’m not sure what I’m looking at. What are those studs on the HW? Is this a diamond studded B? I thought diamond Bs or Ks were always exotic? Help





WKN said:


> Looks like guilloche HW to me - I have similar HW for my Constance. Limited edition, I think.



It's Guilloche as WKN posted. It's rare.


----------



## periogirl28

TravelSnobLondon said:


> Totally random but has anyone in this thread ever spotted themselves in a photo posted by someone else?
> 
> My apologies if anyone’s asked this query on already but I thought it would be funny.


Yes. The person who snapped me and I are now Hermes friends.


----------



## Phiona88

WKN said:


> Looks like guilloche HW to me - I have similar HW for my Constance. Limited edition, I think.





periogirl28 said:


> It's Guilloche as WKN posted. It's rare.



Thank you! Learn something new everyday!


----------



## GoldFish8

Phiona88 said:


> I just captured this B, but I’m not sure what I’m looking at. What are those studs on the HW? Is this a diamond studded B? I thought diamond Bs or Ks were always exotic? Help


Wow, I always imagined what the Guilloche hardware would look like.. and thought I wouldn’t like it.. but this looks super sharp. I think I’m a fan


----------



## sbelle

NYC — my last one for this trip !


----------



## alismarr

littleblackbag said:


> Loving the style of the girl with the Pico!


                                                                                                                                                           I was just thinking the same thing.  Oh to be young again!


----------



## QuelleFromage

sbelle said:


> NYC — my last one for this trip !
> 
> View attachment 4556263


The shoes! Love those.


----------



## sbelle

Picotin in Chicago


----------



## lucywife

Bed, Bath and Beyond in a teeny tiny village in North Carolina of all places.


----------



## ivy1026

Black b on a stroller


----------



## Txoceangirl

Halekulani La Mer restaurant b25 craie or gt and c18 mimosa (maybe).


----------



## tlamdang08

@ Del mar Beach


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Rodeo drive Saturday afternoons - Black B30 and H sneakers ...in the BH H I also saw a magnificent Rose Scherazade (I think) B25 GHW - lovely - but I wasn’t fast enough to take a photo ...


----------



## Phiona88

This chic noir Birkin sitting on the floor of Amber (upper scale restaurant in HKG)


----------



## QuelleFromage

Saw a beautiful B25 SO in Madison the other day. Think it was etain and noir? Also a beautiful croc Lindy in Braise or a similar red. Also, Charles Gross trying very hard to be stealthy


----------



## Yoshi1296

Saw a Black K 28 on the train today near 28th street!


----------



## Phiona88

These beautiful Birkin 25s


----------



## maclover

This gorgeous Picotin today


----------



## Muffin_Top

I was sitting almost in front of a lady with Double Sens in Paris. Both sides of the bag were nearly the same color.


----------



## GoldFish8

maclover said:


> This gorgeous Picotin today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4561986


Love this blue color with gold. So elegant


----------



## maclover

Saw this yellow Kelly today:


----------



## Phiona88

maclover said:


> Saw this yellow Kelly today:
> View attachment 4563488



It matches the yellow on her Bolduc cardigan!


----------



## millivanilli

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 4562159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was sitting almost in front of a lady with Double Sens in Paris. Both sides of the bag were nearly the same color.


and a Hermès bracelet, too! (at least I think)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

millivanilli said:


> and a Hermès bracelet, too! (at least I think)



Yes. It looks like the toggle of the Chaine d’Ancre.


----------



## Phiona88

This noir 24/24 in 29cm. Her owner swapped the original strap with a longer strap of her own.


----------



## craielover

I finally saw a Kelly in a local Costco! First saw the H cardigan and then realized there must be a bag too. It's a Kelly Retourne Noir 28 or 32 in the most classic Noir.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Yes. It looks like the toggle of the Chaine d’Ancre.


You're absolutely right Millivanilli and Nuttynut, the lady was also wearing a chaîne d'ancre bracelet.
Well done, I'm impressed!


----------



## tlamdang08

Saw a black GP and the blue, but one got on camera, the other wasn't quick enough.


----------



## Julide

I saw a fuchsia zebra Pegasus today. It looked amazing against an all black outfit.


----------



## Saffynyc

Subway nyc


----------



## Saffynyc

Soho in Manhattan


----------



## Phiona88

This cute blue Lindy sitting pretty at 
Le Salon De Thé de Joël Robuchon in Hong Kong.


----------



## candyapple15

K32 meets K32 in the subway


----------



## mrsinsyder

Saffynyc said:


> Subway nyc



Is this a B35? It looks more square than I'd thought.


----------



## Saffynyc

mrsinsyder said:


> Is this a B35? It looks more square than I'd thought.


I have no idea , I does look like a 35z


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4570362
> 
> K32 meets K32 in the subway



Great shot! That plastic bag on the floor is so cute!


----------



## Tonimichelle

mrsinsyder said:


> Is this a B35? It looks more square than I'd thought.


I’m not sure but I thought it was a 30 as it does look quite square and I thought the hardware looked quite large in comparison to the bag.


----------



## ladysarah

WhyMrBabcock! said:


> View attachment 4560658
> 
> Rodeo drive Saturday afternoons - Black B30 and H sneakers ...in the BH H I also saw a magnificent Rose Scherazade (I think) B25 GHW - lovely - but I wasn’t fast enough to take a photo ...



Great look


----------



## Phiona88

This Ghillies B30!


----------



## sroze

Sat next to this lovely that was parked on the ground in the Tuileries playground (Paris)


----------



## Dupsy

mrsinsyder said:


> Is this a B35? It looks more square than I'd thought.



Looks like a HAC


----------



## LT bag lady

Some rooftop bar in Barcelona


----------



## sbelle

Paris


----------



## Julide

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4572977
> View attachment 4572978


Croco-licious!!Beautiful bag!


----------



## Phiona88

This cute blue Lindy. I love how her owner tied a bright colorful scarf on her.


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4572977
> View attachment 4572978


Beautiful matte croc


----------



## sbelle

Paris


----------



## sbelle




----------



## allywchu1

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4573940



very chic; Is this a k35?


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4573939
> View attachment 4573940
> View attachment 4573944




Love that strap color with the kelly! So chic.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Mini Halzan in Rose Poupre - no pic, but I followed her and asked to see it and she was kind enough to take me through her bag and show it off. She was shocked I knew what it was, but I've been wanting a Halzan forever!


----------



## Phiona88

allywchu1 said:


> very chic; Is this a k35?



I believe so. I have a K32 retourne and it doesn’t look as big.


----------



## HavLab

sbelle said:


> View attachment 4573939
> View attachment 4573940
> View attachment 4573944



You take the best photos!  And you're in Paris a lot!  I'm jealous... but thanks for sharing all of these great wildlife pics


----------



## sbelle

allywchu1 said:


> very chic; Is this a k35?



It was a 40.


----------



## sbelle

More Paris!


----------



## sbelle

More Paris!


----------



## Lovebb12

Any one knows what made is the gentleman’s shoes? 





sbelle said:


> More Paris!
> 
> View attachment 4574722
> View attachment 4574723
> View attachment 4574724


----------



## sbelle

Paris




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## ajaxbreaker

sbelle said:


> Paris
> 
> View attachment 4576184
> View attachment 4576185
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would die for a yellow bag like that! Anyone know what shade that might be?


----------



## oohshinythings

ajaxbreaker said:


> I would die for a yellow bag like that! Anyone know what shade that might be?


Maybe Soleil?


----------



## Notorious Pink

ajaxbreaker said:


> I would die for a yellow bag like that! Anyone know what shade that might be?



Could be Jaune de Naples. Just bought a belt that color.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

It was handbag heaven at FSH. While waiting for my SA, I can’t help to snap up some photos.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Saw a few H bags in Paris near Place Vendome.


----------



## hokatie

At Nordstrom Rack today


----------



## sbelle

Last Paris picture .....


----------



## sbelle

chkpfbeliever said:


> Saw a few H bags in Paris near Place Vendome.



We were in Paris at the same time .  

Wonder if our paths crossed ?   I am on way home today .....


----------



## Phiona88

Trying hard not to look creepy whilst taking pics of this gorgeous K25 from different angles


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## Julide

chkpfbeliever said:


> It was handbag heaven at FSH. While waiting for my SA, I can’t help to snap up some photos.


The woman in the first picture, I would love her shoes! Very cooloutfit!


----------



## Julide

chkpfbeliever said:


> Saw a few H bags in Paris near Place Vendome.


This first and second picture, I spotted the lady has a linen trench coat, very cool too! I think I am enjoying your photos of "clothing in the wild"!Thank you for sharing them!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

sbelle said:


> We were in Paris at the same time .
> 
> Wonder if our paths crossed ?   I am on way home today .....


Probably !! I was in Paris last week and went to FSH several times from Wed to Sat.  Almost 100% of their customers have H bags and I was too shy at first to take them.  But can't resist the eye candies.  I'm home now and missing it.


----------



## Phiona88

Two GPs and a B today!


----------



## Chagall

Phiona88 said:


> This fiery red Roulis


The Roulis in red but with PHW is on my wish list. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Tonimichelle

In Paris today. Her dog had a matching jacket!


----------



## Chagall

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4579794
> 
> In Paris today. Her dog had a matching jacket!


Love the pop of pink in the Kelly and doggies coat.


----------



## Tonimichelle

B25 in Cartier, Paris


----------



## Phiona88

This gorgeous purple Lindy. Does anyone know what color it is?


----------



## Etriers

Phiona88 said:


> This gorgeous purple Lindy. Does anyone know what color it is?



Looks like Ultraviolet.


----------



## doni

Am I alone in finding it disturbing, all these poor Kellys worn open with all the weight stretching from the handle...

I am the first to be nonchalant about banging my bags around and am the opposite of someone who babies purses. But to purposely damage a bag like that for the sole purposes of showing off a brand marking that was designed to be inside...

Plus it looks awkward.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

doni said:


> Am I alone in finding it disturbing, all these poor Kellys worn open with all the weight stretching from the handle...
> 
> I am the first to be nonchalant about banging my bags around and am the opposite of someone who babies purses. But to purposely damage a bag like that for the sole purposes of showing off a brand marking that was designed to be inside...
> 
> Plus it looks awkward.


Not alone, I hate it too.


----------



## ladysarah

Tonimichelle said:


> View attachment 4579794
> 
> In Paris today. Her dog had a matching jacket!


Naturally!!!


----------



## ladysarah

doni said:


> Am I alone in finding it disturbing, all these poor Kellys worn open with all the weight stretching from the handle...
> 
> I am the first to be nonchalant about banging my bags around and am the opposite of someone who babies purses. But to purposely damage a bag like that for the sole purposes of showing off a brand marking that was designed to be inside...
> 
> Plus it looks awkward.


Do people actually do that in real life? I thought it was a social media affectation... I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone in London carry their Kelly like that and I see a _lot_ of Kelly’s


----------



## ZZZZZZZ

ladysarah said:


> Do people actually do that in real life? I thought it was a social media affectation... I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone in London carry their Kelly like that and I see a _lot_ of Kelly’s


I think the photo was taken when they were in middle of doing something. Not on purpose. I never seen people carry their kelly like that also. But this just my own opinion hahaha


----------



## Phiona88

This pretty K28


----------



## doni

ladysarah said:


> Do people actually do that in real life? I thought it was a social media affectation... I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone in London carry their Kelly like that and I see a _lot_ of Kelly’s


Well I thought so too, but there are a number of wildlife sightings in this thread, hence the comment...


----------



## louise_elouise

ladysarah said:


> Do people actually do that in real life? I thought it was a social media affectation... I don’t think I’ve ever seen anyone in London carry their Kelly like that and I see a _lot_ of Kelly’s


I have to admit I do!  I have a 28 and don't carry much.  It's just a pain to keep getting in and out of, and I'm not too worried about security.


----------



## xiaoxiao

louise_elouise said:


> I have to admit I do!  I have a 28 and don't carry much.  It's just a pain to keep getting in and out of, and I'm not too worried about security.



 I hear you. Sometimes I do it too, but some nice lady always ends up reminding me to close it so now I just do it all the times.


----------



## Phiona88

Green GP with Oasis sandals.


----------



## craielover

I saw a 123 Away We Go this morning, in my boutique, right when the door opens. I can't believe my eyes!!!!!


----------



## mstran87

Kyoto a few days ago


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

35 B in noir with GHW...
Also saw a garden party and Evelyne but too slow to snap pics


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Am I alone in finding it disturbing, all these poor Kellys worn open with all the weight stretching from the handle...
> 
> I am the first to be nonchalant about banging my bags around and am the opposite of someone who babies purses. But to purposely damage a bag like that for the sole purposes of showing off a brand marking that was designed to be inside...
> 
> Plus it looks awkward.



I always say this and I always get told off for it. As I always, always say too, I wouldn't like to buy a preloved one that was used this way.


----------



## TraceySH

Rose poupre k28 sellier epsom...Las Vegas H boutique.


----------



## Rouge H

mstran87 said:


> Kyoto a few days ago



Those are some interesting shoes-reminds me of a animal hoof


----------



## QuelleFromage

Rouge H said:


> Those are some interesting shoes-reminds me of a animal hoof


Margiela


----------



## Yoshi1296

Rouge H said:


> Those are some interesting shoes-reminds me of a animal hoof



They're the iconic Margiela Tabi! I have two pairs and I highly recommend them! So comfy and super unique!



QuelleFromage said:


> Margiela



Yes! My favorite shoes of all time!


----------



## Rouge H

Thanks for the intel❤️


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw this beautiful chocolate colored B this past week. 

I also saw the other day a tote like bag with the same perforated H design that’s on the Evelyne. Has anyone seen this bag before or was it a fake? Sorry I couldn’t get a pic!


----------



## Inkbluelover

Chatswood ,Sydney


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Classic b35 black ghw while leaving the Maldives


----------



## Txoceangirl

Mr Chow Bev Hills

K25 sellier in Craie or similar and the dinner companion had a beautiful H silk and cashmere cardigan. 

B35 in what looked to be rogue casaque or similar 

very fake white mini Kelly- the skin pattern was so bad/wrong and handle incorrect. I just wanted to confiscate and destroy it myself. I kept it together and didn’t.


----------



## Phiona88

Spotted a Lindy and 2x Bolides today!


----------



## candyapple15

anyone knows the name of this color? Love this midnight blue with ghw.


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw this lovely Lindy last night, and then later saw 2 others! More Lindys last night than I’d probably seen all year combined!


----------



## judith2424

deep blue ??


----------



## lulilu

cafecreme15 said:


> Saw this lovely Lindy last night, and then later saw 2 others! More Lindys last night than I’d probably seen all year combined!



Does this lindy look beat up or is it the lighting?


----------



## cafecreme15

lulilu said:


> Does this lindy look beat up or is it the lighting?


Just the lighting unfortunately! My apologies to the bag owner for making it look shabby!


----------



## quinsimple

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4589579
> View attachment 4589580
> 
> anyone knows the name of this color? Love this midnight blue with ghw.


I would say Deep Bleu.


----------



## candyapple15

Spot this elegant lady carrying a seller etoupe K and the red Fendi strap goes quite well with her outfit.


----------



## Madam Bijoux

This evening at a swanky soirée at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia:


----------



## Hat Trick

Madam Bijoux said:


> This evening at a swanky soirée at the Barnes Foundation in Philadelphia:
> View attachment 4591052



A beautiful lizard kelly  my favourite!


----------



## Phiona88

Loving the color of this cute C18


----------



## Chagall

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4589579
> View attachment 4589580
> 
> anyone knows the name of this color? Love this midnight blue with ghw.


Everyone says the 24 24 hangs funny when worn with the shoulder strap but it looks fine to me. Love the dark blue.


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Herbag


----------



## cafecreme15

GUCCIhoochie said:


> Herbag
> View attachment 4593541


Laughing because I walk around with my Herbag like this all the time. Such a pain to fully open and close. Some kind lady almost always alerts me that my bag is open, then I have to show her that it's really sort of closed from the inside.


----------



## RyukkuX

cafecreme15 said:


> Laughing because I walk around with my Herbag like this all the time. Such a pain to fully open and close. Some kind lady almost always alerts me that my bag is open, then I have to show her that it's really sort of closed from the inside.


I do this too because I just can't get it closed all the way without struggling with it and then struggling again to open it.


----------



## Phiona88

Saw three H bags in beautiful pops of color!


----------



## Phiona88

This gorgeous B30 in gold at Malé airport, Maldives.


----------



## 336

An Evelyne on the floor of my nail salon


----------



## Notorious Pink

No pics but two walked right past leaving Il Mulino (Long Island) last night.
Noir matte gator B25 followed by noir shiny B30.
My husband thought I was twitching.
I’m like, no, LOOK!!! You NEED to be my witness!!!


----------



## VesperSparrow

On the go sightings


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings




Didn't even realize I caught 2 in 1 pic till after the fact 


Epitome of casual luxury with matte exotic Halzan 


Lakis!


----------



## diane278

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> Epitome of casual luxury with matte exotic Halzan
> View attachment 4599739



Not only am I loving that Halzan, I’m finding the cutout trim on the suede coat (?) intriguing.....


----------



## HeidiMom

Meta said:


> Epitome of casual luxury with matte exotic Halzan


Wow, that is a Hazan I could love!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> View attachment 4599735
> View attachment 4599736
> View attachment 4599737
> 
> Didn't even realize I caught 2 in 1 pic till after the fact
> View attachment 4599738
> 
> Epitome of casual luxury with matte exotic Halzan
> View attachment 4599739
> 
> Lakis!
> View attachment 4599740


Such gorgeous pics !! Is this in NYC ?


----------



## hannahsophia

Notorious Pink said:


> No pics but two walked right past leaving Il Mulino (Long Island) last night.
> Noir matte gator B25 followed by noir shiny B30.
> My husband thought I was twitching.
> I’m like, no, LOOK!!! You NEED to be my witness!!!


 My BF spots H before I do. He just whispers “pfp,” which means purse forum people to me


----------



## Notorious Pink

hannahsophia said:


> My BF spots H before I do. He just whispers “pfp,” which means purse forum people to me


Ive gotta train mine a little better.
Best part is I was able to bring up the subject of exotics


----------



## Phiona88

Picotin love! They’re incredibly popular here for ladies popping out of the office for lunch.


----------



## jenjchoi




----------



## Bb_atx

Love the vibrant green


----------



## Meta

Mini Lindy in Swift Vert Bosphore I believe.


----------



## Etriers

jenjchoi said:


> View attachment 4604480



What size is that Jypsiere do you think?


----------



## MaryAndDogs

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Swift Vert Bosphore I believe.
> View attachment 4604856
> 
> View attachment 4604855
> 
> View attachment 4604858



This B is to die for! Ultraviolet? Crocus? What do you expert ladies say? Pretty amazing colour.


----------



## ChloeSF

Meta said:


> Mini Lindy in Swift Vert Bosphore I believe.
> View attachment 4604856
> 
> View attachment 4604855
> 
> View attachment 4604858


Were these taken in London by any chance? I feel like I recognize that pavement


----------



## StaceyLyn

ChloeSF said:


> Were these taken in London by any chance? I feel like I recognize that pavement


I was thinking the same thing!  Reminds me of Bond Street in Mayfair.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Earlier this evening at a private event in NYC, I spied this beauty: a three week old B30 and a slightly older K wallet. Thanks to the owner RP for taking the time to share with a compete stranger (me!) the story of your bag, the contents in your bag,  and your referrals should I visit another boutique. 


And on my way home waiting for the train at 57th, this random and generous stranger spoke to me with such regard for her J31. Yes, I even saw what fits in her bag and the different ways she carried her beloved J.  how H brings everyone together.


----------



## HeatherZE

StaceyLyn said:


> I was thinking the same thing!  Reminds me of Bond Street in Mayfair.


Agreed!


----------



## Inkbluelover

City, very nice color!


----------



## Phiona88

More recent sightings. I personally loved the noir Kelly 35 with GHW, it was so chic!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Airport sighting


----------



## Phiona88

More H eye candy!


----------



## littleblackbag

Phiona88 said:


> More H eye candy!


Love the second Birkin down. Looks beautifully loved and used!


----------



## Lovebb12

Not expert here but it looks blue encre to me?

With a second look, hm, can be not... 


MaryAndDogs said:


> This B is to die for! Ultraviolet? Crocus? What do you expert ladies say? Pretty amazing colour.


----------



## tlamdang08

beautiful IRL


----------



## c18027

MaryAndDogs said:


> This B is to die for! Ultraviolet? Crocus? What do you expert ladies say? Pretty amazing colour.


This looks a lot like Iris.


----------



## xiaoxiao

tlamdang08 said:


> beautiful IRL



i can imagine!!


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Just a couple of snaps during an H holiday party. So many tiny bags out to play... lots of K25/28 and B25/30s



Micro Croc Constance on her; H belt on him


----------



## aless

Caught this K with a matching strap and rodeo!


----------



## candyapple15

Love this off white bolide 31 with the canvas strap. White bag with all black outfit is very chic.


----------



## xiaoxiao

candyapple15 said:


> Love this off white bolide 31 with the canvas strap. White bag with all black outfit is very chic.
> View attachment 4615927
> View attachment 4615928



Indeed!


----------



## Phiona88

Spotted my first SO today! She was sitting at the back of a coffee shop so I couldn’t get a better pic unfortunately


----------



## Hillychristie

B and K galore at FSH but only managed to snap some (my first attempt ) and some exotics plus mini Lindy on display.


----------



## doloresmia

Nothing more effortlessly chic! Etoupe Evelyn 

Happy holidays!


----------



## lyseiki8

Saw this K Danse at SFO


----------



## AlienaHermes

doloresmia said:


> Nothing more effortlessly chic! Etoupe Evelyn
> 
> Happy holidays!



What size do you think it is? Looks great!


----------



## DoggieBags

Saw this lindy in a restaurant


----------



## lyseiki8

"Kelly Ado" ?


----------



## doloresmia

AlienaHermes said:


> What size do you think it is? Looks great!



I think it was a PM?


----------



## MommyDaze

The only good thing to come from braving the local mall the day after Christmas was this Lindy sighting.


----------



## xiaoxiao

MommyDaze said:


> The only good thing to come from braving the local mall the day after Christmas was this Lindy sighting.
> View attachment 4624185



 I am happily hiding at home. Was it crowded? Beautiful color on the Lindy btw!


----------



## MommyDaze

xiaoxiao said:


> I am happily hiding at home. Was it crowded? Beautiful color on the Lindy btw!


It was ridiculous. I have family visiting from out of town and they wanted to go.   Yes, the blue (electric?) was gorgeous. The color was what drew me to the bag before I even realized what it was.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Visiting NYC and saw this stylish mom carrying a B35 gold phw.


----------



## Selenet

Saw this Kelly earlier today.


----------



## MommyDaze

Evie at the ballet


----------



## Ladybaga

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4625632
> 
> 
> Saw this Kelly earlier today.


This is beautiful! Is the color canopy? (I'm not sure if I have the spelling correct. Or olive barenia?)


----------



## Phiona88

Happy New Year everybody! Hope everyone had a wonderful break with friends and family.
I saw many beautiful bags out and about over the holidays. Enjoy!


----------



## littleblackbag

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4625632
> 
> 
> Saw this Kelly earlier today.


Love everything about this look!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

What a way to start a New Year ! Thank you
For your work in seeking out and snapping all these wildlife shots- truly appreciate it !


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Phiona88 said:


> Happy New Year everybody! Hope everyone had a wonderful break with friends and family.
> I saw many beautiful bags out and about over the holidays. Enjoy!


Beautiful bags !! Happy New Year to you too!


----------



## Blairbass

My favorite thread!


----------



## candyapple15

saw this chic lady with a black Kelly at Shanghai airport, airport fashion


----------



## Phiona88

I know it's not a true wildlife shot if it's captured in H store, but this bag is just too stunning and rare to not post.


----------



## HKsai

Purple lindy!


----------



## mp4

Selenet said:


> View attachment 4625632
> 
> 
> Saw this Kelly earlier today.



  Wondering if this is very veronese or canopee or?


----------



## StaceyLyn

mp4 said:


> Wondering if this is very veronese or canopee or?


I have both of those greens and I'd say her Kelly is veronese.  But monitors vs IRL...positve ID's can be tricky.


----------



## doloresmia

Cute little hazlan!


----------



## Hat Trick

StaceyLyn said:


> I have both of those greens and I'd say her Kelly is veronese.  But monitors vs IRL...positve ID's can be tricky.



Ooohh,  can we have a picture of the canopee please, perhaps in the action thread?


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

Dark blue? C with PHW


----------



## StaceyLyn

Hat Trick said:


> Ooohh,  can we have a picture of the canopee please, perhaps in the action thread?





Hat Trick said:


> Ooohh,  can we have a picture of the canopee please, perhaps in the action thread?


Hey! I just posted a pic of my canopee mini Berline for you over in the reference guide / Hermes colors.  Apologies for the delay!


----------



## HoneyLocks

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4631060
> 
> saw this chic lady with a black Kelly at Shanghai airport, airport fashion


that poor Kelly looks as if it is screaming


----------



## Purseloco

HoneyLocks said:


> that poor Kelly looks as if it is screaming


Give to me I will hold it for you.


----------



## Hat Trick

StaceyLyn said:


> Hey! I just posted a pic of my canopee mini Berline for you over in the reference guide / Hermes colors.  Apologies for the delay!



I’ve just seen it!  Thank you!


----------



## QuelleFromage

HoneyLocks said:


> that poor Kelly looks as if it is screaming


She's at an airport ticket counter and very likely has just taken her passport out.
Please guys if you ever think you have a photograph of me, don't post it. I can't handle the judgment


----------



## HoneyLocks

QuelleFromage said:


> She's at an airport ticket counter and very likely has just taken her passport out.
> Please guys if you ever think you have a photograph of me, don't post it. I can't handle the judgment



Nah, I make my bags work as well. They were made for luxury and then they have to work hard. But the opening of the Kelly in this photo does look like a wide open mouth. Maybe it just wants a cookie


----------



## sbelle

New York City


----------



## xiaoxiao

sbelle said:


> New York City
> 
> View attachment 4648050
> View attachment 4648051



that pink and black combo is so cute!


----------



## QuelleFromage

xiaoxiao said:


> that pink and black combo is so cute!


And the bag has a matching lining! Doesn't seem to have a HSS though.


----------



## cafecreme15

sbelle said:


> New York City
> 
> View attachment 4648050
> View attachment 4648051


First outfit is so NYC! Also was the second pic taken at Saks? I recognize the gift card event flyer haha


----------



## Notorious Pink

QuelleFromage said:


> And the bag has a matching lining! Doesn't seem to have a HSS though.


Maybe it’s a blue nuit  verso?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Notorious Pink said:


> Maybe it’s a blue nuit  verso?


Could be! I thought it was black but could definitely be BN.  Very pretty.


----------



## sbelle

cafecreme15 said:


> First outfit is so NYC! Also was the second pic taken at Saks? I recognize the gift card event flyer haha



Good eyes— you are correct !


----------



## sbelle

NYC again


----------



## CobaltBlu

A reminder.....Please use the report button if you feel something is amiss. Thanks


----------



## Phiona88

Happy Chinese New Year everybody! Hope everyone has a prosperous Year of the Rat! 
Sharing some recent sightings:


----------



## sbelle

NYC


----------



## CaviarChanel

Sorry, the picotin on her lap was hidden due to poor camera shot


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Lisbon.


Sorry for the poor quality.


----------



## candyapple15

I really like this toolbox 20 and strap combo.


----------



## Senbei

candyapple15 said:


> I really like this toolbox 20 and strap combo.



Great sighting! I love the toolbox.


----------



## lyseiki8

.. at a chicken rice place in Singapore I sight of this Kelly


----------



## lyseiki8

was typing without my glasses  

 .. "I caught sight of ... "


----------



## weibandy

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4652989
> 
> I really like this toolbox 20 and strap combo.


Cool styling on the toolbox!  Signs of the times...every person is wearing a mask....


----------



## GoldFish8

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4652989
> 
> I really like this toolbox 20 and strap combo.


Love the way she wore this. Making me want one


----------



## chkpfbeliever

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4652989
> 
> I really like this toolbox 20 and strap combo.


She just wore this so chic!


----------



## diane278

Thank you to everyone who continues to keep this my favorite thread. I stop here first to see what you have posted.  And I suspect that many of you could go undercover with your sleuthing abilities.


----------



## aless

Lovely Evelyne today! I can’t recall ever seeing this color before.


----------



## AndyMor

aless said:


> Lovely Evelyne today! I can’t recall ever seeing this color before.
> 
> View attachment 4657475


Could this be vert fonce?


----------



## Yoshi1296

AndyMor said:


> Could this be vert fonce?





aless said:


> Lovely Evelyne today! I can’t recall ever seeing this color before.
> 
> View attachment 4657475



I was thinking something like canopee


----------



## candyapple15

A very elegant lady and her Kelly


----------



## HeatherZE

aless said:


> Lovely Evelyne today! I can’t recall ever seeing this color before.
> 
> View attachment 4657475


That is the color of my dreams and I haven’t been able to get my hands on anything at all in it. It kills me!


----------



## baggirl1986

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4657550
> View attachment 4657551
> 
> A very elegant lady and her Kelly


I love this look!


----------



## diane278

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4657550
> View attachment 4657551
> 
> A very elegant lady and her Kelly


I love absolutely everything about the way she’s dressed.


----------



## Tonimichelle

diane278 said:


> Thank you to everyone who continues to keep this my favorite thread. I stop here first to see what you have posted.  And I suspect that many of you could go undercover with your sleuthing abilities.


Me too! My favourite thread


----------



## Phiona88

Some recent sightings.


----------



## AlienaHermes

Phiona88 said:


> Some recent sightings.


I always look forward to this thread updates and it never disappoints!


----------



## totesmcgoats

diane278 said:


> I love absolutely everything about the way she’s dressed.



Is she wearing...sweatpants?


----------



## diane278

totesmcgoats said:


> Is she wearing...sweatpants?


I don’t know. I was wondering that myself. @candyapple15....could you tell if she was wearing sweatpants or regular pants out of a very soft fabric? She’s certainly got that elegant, nonchalant look dialed in...


----------



## totesmcgoats

diane278 said:


> I don’t know. I was wondering that myself. @candyapple15....could you tell if she was wearing sweatpants or regular pants out of a very soft fabric? She’s certainly got that elegant, nonchalant look dialed in...



If you look at the bottom of the pants in the photo where she is standing still, there’s no hem and it looks like they are cut across.


----------



## Purseloco

totesmcgoats said:


> If you look at the bottom of the pants in the photo where she is standing still, there’s no hem and it looks like they are cut across.


God Bless her wish I looked that good in sweat pants and heels.


----------



## Chagall

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4657550
> View attachment 4657551
> 
> A very elegant lady and her Kelly


Love her sweater. It looks like she cut the hem of her pants though.


----------



## hers4eva

Phiona88 said:


> Some recent sightings.




So nice to see the stunning red bolide in action


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

totesmcgoats said:


> Is she wearing...sweatpants?



I think it’s OK (well, not totally), but it reminds me of a Karl Lagerfeld quote.  “Sweatpants are a sign of defeat.  You lost control of your life, so you bought some sweatpants”.


----------



## candyapple15

diane278 said:


> I don’t know. I was wondering that myself. @candyapple15....could you tell if she was wearing sweatpants or regular pants out of a very soft fabric? She’s certainly got that elegant, nonchalant look dialed in...







It is a regular wide straight pants, you can see the hem from these 2 pictures I didn’t post. This lady is very slim so the wide straight pants create this super chic look. I wish I am slim as her.


----------



## totesmcgoats

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4658703
> View attachment 4658704
> 
> 
> It is a regular wide straight pants, you can see the hem from these 2 pictures I didn’t post. This lady is very slim so the wide straight pants create this super chic look. I wish I am slim as her.



I wish I knew what those pants were because they look hella comfy.


----------



## diane278

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4658703
> View attachment 4658704
> 
> 
> It is a regular wide straight pants, you can see the hem from these 2 pictures I didn’t post. This lady is very slim so the wide straight pants create this super chic look. I wish I am slim as her.


Thank you for the additional photos. She looks like she’s just gliding along.  Absolutely beautiful the way she assembled  the colors of her bag, sweater and pants.


----------



## funkydiva6

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4658703
> View attachment 4658704
> 
> 
> It is a regular wide straight pants, you can see the hem from these 2 pictures I didn’t post. This lady is very slim so the wide straight pants create this super chic look. I wish I am slim as her.



She has great style, and also walking in heels! God bless her, hopefully she didn't have to walk too far!


----------



## kuwa

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4658703
> View attachment 4658704
> 
> 
> It is a regular wide straight pants, you can see the hem from these 2 pictures I didn’t post. This lady is very slim so the wide straight pants create this super chic look. I wish I am slim as her.



She looks incredibly chic and yet quite relaxed and comfortable at the same time. A feat not easily achieved ~ she looks amazing.


----------



## Livia1

Phiona88 said:


> Some recent sightings.



Love that red Bolide


----------



## VesperSparrow

A bit of bright blue on a gray day


----------



## Cookiefiend

I spoke to the owner of this lovely vintage Bolide birdie - she said it was her mother’s. Sorry the quality of the photo isn’t too good!


----------



## diane278

Cookiefiend said:


> I spoke to the owner of this lovely vintage Bolide birdie - she said it was her mother’s. Sorry the quality of the photo isn’t too good!
> View attachment 4664847


The picture is great.  It proves that she’s looking quite sophisticated & very pulled together. I’m loving it.


----------



## cafecreme15

VesperSparrow said:


> A bit of bright blue on a gray day


Been so dreary here! I know exactly where this is...my stomping grounds as well! Always good for lots of H sightings.


----------



## Cookiefiend

diane278 said:


> The picture is great.  It proves that she’s looking quite sophisticated & very pulled together. I’m loving it.


She really was. I was standing next to her waiting for our car, when I looked down and thought “OMG - that’s a birdie Bolide!” So I had to tell her she had a beautiful bag.


----------



## VesperSparrow

cafecreme15 said:


> Been so dreary here! I know exactly where this is...my stomping grounds as well! Always good for lots of H sightings.


Indeed!


----------



## Purseloco

VesperSparrow said:


> A bit of bright blue on a gray day


One thing about Hermes you look good coming and going.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Sweatpants are a sign of defeat. You lost control of your life, so you bought some sweatpants


 That's me! Karl can roll in his grave. I embrace and revel in the comfort of knowing that I do not have to keep up appearances.


----------



## iamyumi

Gold Evie in action


----------



## Purseloco

FugitiveRouge said:


> That's me! Karl can roll in his grave. I embrace and revel in the comfort of knowing that I do not have to keep up appearances.[/QUOTE
> Lol! I agree.


----------



## ivy1026

Double evie


----------



## marzipanchen

Two very elegant ladies taking a stroll - and for once I was prepared! Arm candy - a black B 30 in Togo with PHW....


----------



## Ethengdurst

marzipanchen said:


> Two very elegant ladies taking a stroll - and for once I was prepared! Arm candy - a black B 30 in Togo with PHW....
> 
> View attachment 4666451


I wish I looked this classy...


----------



## totesmcgoats

Ethengdurst said:


> I wish I looked this classy...



Ditto


----------



## weibandy

totesmcgoats said:


> Ditto


Thritto


----------



## Phiona88

Sharing some wildlife shots for all to enjoy!


----------



## Muffin_Top

A very unexpected Evelyne on the bus in Paris.


----------



## HeatherZE

iamyumi said:


> Gold Evie in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665452


Japan House?


----------



## iamyumi

Gorgeous K, looks like stain in 35?


----------



## Purseloco

iamyumi said:


> Gorgeous K, looks like stain in 35?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668167


I'm diggin her tennis shoes too. She really likes leopard.


----------



## momoc

Purseloco said:


> I'm diggin her tennis shoes too.



the shoes’ sole style makes me think they got to be Stella McCartney

she obviously loves a certain print LOL. Love how it looks like she is purchasing more of it!


----------



## Purseloco

momoc said:


> the shoes’ sole style makes me think they got to be Stella McCartney
> 
> she obviously loves a certain print LOL. Love how it looks like she is purchasing more of it!


She wears it well!. Go Gurl!


----------



## Aelfaerie




----------



## ChloeSF

Spotted this gorgeous Birkin on the arm of a woman heading into one of my favorites restaurants here in SF [emoji5]


----------



## tlamdang08

My DH spot this, love this one IRL.


----------



## Purseloco

Aelfaerie said:


> View attachment 4671589


I wonder how she got her GP to stay open like that mine won't stay open like that for beans. She must have something wide in her bag.


----------



## nicole0612

Purseloco said:


> I wonder how she got her GP to stay open like that mine won't stay open like that for beans. She must have something wide in her bag.



Maybe even just a stiffer bag organizer.


----------



## Purseloco

nicole0612 said:


> Maybe even just a stiffer bag organizer.


Yes, that could be. I did not think of that.  I like it open like. It looks like she has something heavy in it the bottom is sagging.


----------



## Rouge H

tlamdang08 said:


> My DH spot this, love this one IRL.



Looks like some modifications on that Birkin.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Subway style


----------



## Lilou4love

On Champs Elysées Paris ! A spectacular Kelly Sellier in Crocodile, graphite color... love white stitctchings on it ❤️ Just notice the medor belt that perfectly matches with the bag...


----------



## ChloeSF

Lilou4love said:


> View attachment 4672945
> View attachment 4672946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Champs Elysées Paris ! A spectacular Kelly Sellier in Crocodile, graphite color... love white stitctchings on it ❤️ Just notice the medor belt that perfectly matches with the bag...


That is spectacular!


----------



## etoupebirkin

Lilou4love said:


> View attachment 4672945
> View attachment 4672946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Champs Elysées Paris ! A spectacular Kelly Sellier in Crocodile, graphite color... love white stitctchings on it ❤️ Just notice the medor belt that perfectly matches with the bag...


I think this is the epitome of chic, and it’s a 35, too.


----------



## DreamingPink

Lilou4love said:


> View attachment 4672945
> View attachment 4672946
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On Champs Elysées Paris ! A spectacular Kelly Sellier in Crocodile, graphite color... love white stitctchings on it ❤️ Just notice the medor belt that perfectly matches with the bag...


Have to save this picture, so chic!!


----------



## Ethengdurst

I think a B30 etain w/ phw. And a farandole necklace (not noticeable here). This was a zoom in shot from across the room as I was chasing a 3 year old running away. But of course I had to take a pic.


----------



## thyme

Blue Jean Victoria


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Today at Whole Foods


----------



## Phiona88

Exotic SO at the Landmark Mandarin Oriental.


----------



## VesperSparrow

What to wear with winter coats, including my first Saut Hermes siting ever!


----------



## laurenad

VesperSparrow said:


> What to wear with winter coats, including my first Saut Hermes siting ever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4679986
> View attachment 4679987
> View attachment 4679988
> View attachment 4679989


This is so exciting - that Saut bag looks gorgeous and totally swoonworthy.


----------



## 1gunro

She looks amazing! Makes me want a jypsie!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Another in the series


----------



## Champie

Spotted at Zara.


----------



## MoyJoy

Champie said:


> Spotted at Zara.



 This really looks like a wildlife photo!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Champie said:


> Spotted at Zara.


poor constance! I can think of other places i'd rather be spotted!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I LOVE the Saut!


----------



## golconda

Phiona88 said:


> Exotic SO at the Landmark Mandarin Oriental.


Sorry, but here is a beautiful exotic Birkin and the main thing I see is the Twilly wrapped handles.  I love a naked Birkin.
Why not just carry a Silky Pop?


----------



## Yoshi1296

golconda said:


> Sorry, but here is a beautiful exotic Birkin and the main thing I see is the Twilly wrapped handles.  I love a naked Birkin.
> Why not just carry a Silky Pop?



people usually wrap twillys to protect the handles. For an exotic bag I would definitely wrap my handles at the beginning since exotic leathers tend to be more delicate than regular leather ones. Plus the twillies add a pop of color!


----------



## Phiona88

I've been seeing some beautiful pops of red among all the thick and dark coats this winter.


----------



## chicinthecity777

golconda said:


> Sorry, but here is a beautiful exotic Birkin and the main thing I see is the Twilly wrapped handles.  I love a naked Birkin.
> Why not just carry a Silky Pop?


I think the owner of the bag can decide what they wish to do with their own bag. In this thread, please refrain from judging others who didn't volunterily post their photos here.


----------



## loves

golconda said:


> Sorry, but here is a beautiful exotic Birkin and the main thing I see is the Twilly wrapped handles.  I love a naked Birkin.
> Why not just carry a Silky Pop?



I haven't tried carrying my bags naked since covid19 but i think hand sanitizers may stain or dry out handles, exotic or not. My long forgotten twillies are all coming out to play. I am not kidding I look like I am drooling hand sanitizer these days.


----------



## papertiger

*Just a reminder that on this thread these are real people and not celebs. They are carrying (presumably) their own possessions and wearing their own clothes, going about their business unawares of being 'papped'. Please try to refrain from being hyper-critical, especially since they could possibly be a fellow tPF member (which has incidentally happened a few times). TY*


----------



## Purseloco

Phiona88 said:


> I've been seeing some beautiful pops of red among all the thick and dark coats this winter.


That's it mind made up I have to have a red Lindy! Geez, that bag is gorgeous.


----------



## candyapple15

Spotted this beautiful SO Kelly today.


----------



## loves

candyapple15 said:


> Spotted this beautiful SO Kelly today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693275
> View attachment 4693273
> View attachment 4693274



ooh black and blue, she must have a sense of humour because that's what is happening to our stock market these days... pummelled.


----------



## nymeria

She looks great!


----------



## MoyJoy

candyapple15 said:


> Spotted this beautiful SO Kelly today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693275
> View attachment 4693273
> View attachment 4693274


Your camera work is so on point here!! And I love that color combo.


----------



## Tonimichelle

candyapple15 said:


> Spotted this beautiful SO Kelly today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4693275
> View attachment 4693273
> View attachment 4693274


Got to make the most of these wildlife sightings. This is my favourite thread but I fear they will be few and far between for quite a while now


----------



## CMilly

I took this a few weeks ago when out to dinner.


----------



## sf_newyorker

Tonimichelle said:


> Got to make the most of these wildlife sightings. This is my favourite thread but I fear they will be few and far between for quite a while now


This really makes me . I think it’s going to take a long time before we feel normal again - and then there’s the anxiety of ‘what if a second round hits?’ In the city, I’ve spotted only a few Evelyns lately passing along these lonely streets.


----------



## nymeria

sf_newyorker said:


> This really makes me . I think it’s going to take a long time before we feel normal again - and then there’s the anxiety of ‘what if a second round hits?’ In the city, I’ve spotted only a few Evelyns lately passing along these lonely streets.


Yes- I will start at the beginning of the thread ( and some others) and just parse my way through for the beautiful eye candy. A few moments every day is well worth it for my mental health. 
There is no "distancing' here!! We are all here for each other.


----------



## candyapple15

I like how casual she dressed and to match with Ms B.


----------



## HeatherZE

Saw this today.


----------



## Phiona88

The sweet pink KP really caught my eye.


----------



## cafecreme15

Phiona88 said:


> The sweet pink KP really caught my eye.


Great shots, thanks for sharing!


----------



## nymeria

Thanks so much! Makes me smile


----------



## peggioka

Keep social distancing but could not help noticing at local grocery...


----------



## TankerToad

Sigh .... no one left in the wild anyone ....


----------



## ChloeSF

Spotted these lovelies the week before shelter-in-place went into effect.


----------



## Phiona88

Went out to run errands and spotted these today.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Phiona88 said:


> Went out to run errands and spotted these today.


Yay! Wildlife shots, thank you!


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Went out to run errands and spotted these today.[/Q
> Thanks so much. Nice to see someone out there enjoying their H


----------



## ChloeSF

Another one from my photos archive


----------



## candyapple15

Saw this elegant bolide 27 epsom in malachite sort of green with gold hardware, and Ms Bo is in a very good proportion with this petite lady.


----------



## AnnaE

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4710158
> View attachment 4710159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this elegant bolide 27 epsom in malachite sort of green with gold hardware, and Ms Bo is in a very good proportion with this petite lady.



Vert Bosphore perhaps? Also, no social distancing?!  not taken in California I take it


----------



## candyapple15

AnnaE said:


> Vert Bosphore perhaps? Also, no social distancing?!  not taken in California I take it



at this side of the world we mainly wear face masks and lots of people  still go to work. Eye candy is still available here


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4710158
> View attachment 4710159
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw this elegant bolide 27 epsom in malachite sort of green with gold hardware, and Ms Bo is in a very good proportion with this petite lady.



Nice Bolide. 

The mall is open??     All the malls in my state are ordered closed.


----------



## Megs

I bet this thread will explode with pics when we are all able to be out again. I know I'm ready to carry all my nice bags that have been collecting dust!


----------



## thyme

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Nice Bolide.
> 
> The mall is open??     All the malls in my state are ordered closed.



Sweden,  Hong Kong, Taiwan, South Korea (except Daegu) and a few others didn't lockdown. Some countries are better in managing than others.


----------



## lulilu

Does anyone have this bag in this color/leather?  What is it?  How has it worn.  I love it.


----------



## dublineuse

lulilu said:


> Does anyone have this bag in this color/leather?  What is it?  How has it worn.  I love it.


It looks like a Roulis in gold - gorgeous !


----------



## heifer

Spotted back in February at the airport


----------



## candyapple15

I couldn’t believe i spotted my dream H colour combo today


----------



## TheDutchess

candyapple15 said:


> I couldn’t believe i spotted my dream H colour combo today



I bought this one and will receive it next month hopefully. Thank you for posting, nice to see it irl!!


----------



## StaceyLyn

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4719073
> View attachment 4719075
> View attachment 4719076
> 
> I couldn’t believe i spotted my dream H colour combo today


Great pics! I have this very etoupe/bleu electrique Kelly Eclat.  I had the gold/orange one, as well, but it lacked that je ne sais quoi.  After all these years, it's still fun to open this Kelly and have the blue pop out.


----------



## hopiko

StaceyLyn said:


> Great pics! I have this very etoupe/bleu electrique Kelly Eclat.  I had the gold/orange one, as well, but it lacked that je ne sais quoi.  After all these years, it's still fun to open this Kelly and have the blue pop out.


Hi Twin!!  I have this bag too..so fun!!  Produced around 2011.  I believe it is/was called the kelly flash...interior and stitching is bleu azteque (sp??)!


----------



## Phiona88

Delighted to have spotted this beauty yesterday.  The baby Kelly on the Birkin was soooo cute


----------



## StaceyLyn

hopiko said:


> Hi Twin!!  I have this bag too..so fun!!  Produced around 2011.  I believe it is/was called the kelly flash...interior and stitching is bleu azteque (sp??)!


Hi there, Twin!  Yes, you're right, it is bleu azteque.  That's a blue blast from the past, isn't it?  It goes by "Eclat" or "Flash," although my receipts don't use either term.  I got both of mine in November 2010.  They're both 35's and cost $7850.  Can you believe it?  It actually sounds "reasonable" for a Kelly now.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yesterday was an exciting day for me... I saw this prettiest gris color kelly on this lady, and sadly the pix didn’t come up so well. But I promised you, it was SO pretty!


----------



## Chagall

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4719073
> View attachment 4719075
> View attachment 4719076
> 
> I couldn’t believe i spotted my dream H colour combo today


Beautiful bag. Love seeing Kelly worn casually.


----------



## QuelleFromage

lulilu said:


> Does anyone have this bag in this color/leather?  What is it?  How has it worn.  I love it.


That's a Mini Roulis. Looks like Gold evercolor.


----------



## lulilu

I have to admit I feel jealous of the people who are out shopping, like the good old days.  I never thought I'd miss the mall.


----------



## Phiona88

Latest wildlife shots~


----------



## loh

Phiona88 said:


> Latest wildlife shots~



I love the yellow twilly with the green Kelly.  It really makes the bag pop.


----------



## Rockerchic

I just love these pictures. Has anyone ever seen themselves in this thread? That would be pretty cool! I'm in an area where I'd never be spotted...especially now.


----------



## DR2014

Rockerchic said:


> I just love these pictures. Has anyone ever seen themselves in this thread? That would be pretty cool! I'm in an area where I'd never be spotted...especially now.


I saw a part of myself in one, from a party in an H store, with my blue nuit Bolide.


----------



## LavenderIce

Rockerchic said:


> I just love these pictures. Has anyone ever seen themselves in this thread? That would be pretty cool! I'm in an area where I'd never be spotted...especially now.


I haven't seen myself but I unknowingly posted a pic of a celeb with a Birkin from behind--Elizabeth Hurley.  I was behind her in NYC (didn't know it was her) and eagle eyed TPF sleuths identified her.  I was just happy to be able to quickly snap a wildlife pic.


----------



## Rockerchic

LavenderIce said:


> I haven't seen myself but I unknowingly posted a pic of a celeb with a Birkin from behind--Elizabeth Hurley.  I was behind her in NYC (didn't know it was her) and eagle eyed TPF sleuths identified her.  I was just happy to be able to quickly snap a wildlife pic.


Very cool. I was shopping in H and Brooke Sheilds was there...I wish I snapped a pic but was too anxious to!


----------



## tonkamama

Rockerchic said:


> I just love these pictures. *Has anyone ever seen themselves in this thread?* That would be pretty cool! I'm in an area where I'd never be spotted...especially now.


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Delighted to have spotted this beauty yesterday.  The baby Kelly on the Birkin was soooo cute


Thanks so much for posting these- it's great to see people out and about and enjoying themselves


----------



## winks

so glad to see that B & Ks are back in the wild after 2 months in the closet!


----------



## DreamingPink

Phiona88 said:


> Latest wildlife shots~



CWB Time square!


----------



## candyapple15

Spotted 2 H in the underground today.


----------



## JeanGranger

candyapple15 said:


> Spotted 2 H in the underground today.
> View attachment 4741419
> View attachment 4741422






Nice bag. Nice watch. PP 7118


----------



## wilmi

Out shopping in the rain...


----------



## Tonimichelle

wilmi said:


> Out shopping in the rain...
> View attachment 4766501


Yay! A new wildlife pic and a fabulous one at that


----------



## Yoshi1296

wilmi said:


> Out shopping in the rain...
> View attachment 4766501




She looks super fabulous! Although white shoes in the rain is a very brave choice haha I would freak out if i were caught in the rain with my white boots


----------



## DreamingPink

wilmi said:


> Out shopping in the rain...
> View attachment 4766501


Wow she is like a model! Love all the colors on her!


----------



## HeartHermes

Pretty Evelyne spotted outside a museum.


----------



## nymeria

HeartHermes said:


> Pretty Evelyne spotted outside a museum.
> 
> View attachment 4767708


Great photo. I would LOVE to be at a museum (ANY museum!) May I ask where this was please?


----------



## HeartHermes

nymeria said:


> Great photo. I would LOVE to be at a museum (ANY museum!) May I ask where this was please?


It was taken at the High Desert Museum near Bend, Oregon. A friend of mine who is planning on buying an Evelyne sometime soon, spotted this one and shared the photo with me. Bend is such a beautiful place, especially this time of year!


----------



## nymeria

It looks absolutely beautiful. Thanks so much for brightening my day


----------



## HeartHermes

diane278 said:


> Thank you to everyone who continues to keep this my favorite thread. I stop here first to see what you have posted.  And I suspect that many of you could go undercover with your sleuthing abilities.


It's my favorite thread, too. I love seeing these beautiful bags actually being used and not just sitting in a closet on a shelf.


----------



## nicole0612

HeartHermes said:


> It was taken at the High Desert Museum near Bend, Oregon. A friend of mine who is planning on buying an Evelyne sometime soon, spotted this one and shared the photo with me. Bend is such a beautiful place, especially this time of year!


Wonderful! I am in Seattle and I knew with the puffer coat it couldn’t be too far away


----------



## Phiona88

Some recent sightings:


----------



## Classy Collector

I’m just wondering how people take pictures. I saw 2 Birkins at a restaurant and department store, but didn’t have the courage to take pics in case they saw me doing so


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Some recent sightings:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770683
> View attachment 4770685
> View attachment 4770686
> View attachment 4770687
> View attachment 4770688


The first and last pictures- YUM! I love seeing people just using and enjoying their bags. And you, @Phiona88, are the best stealth photographer around!


----------



## Phiona88

nymeria said:


> The first and last pictures- YUM! I love seeing people just using and enjoying their bags. And you, @Phiona88, are the best stealth photographer around!



LOL, I’m such a creep but I can’t help it!


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Phiona88 said:


> Sharing some wildlife shots for all to enjoy!


Apologies if someone already replied, but that red bag on the far right isn't a Toolbox, it's a 24/24 size 29 cm. My dream bag...


----------



## MaseratiMomma

cakeymakeybakey said:


> Apologies if someone already replied, but that red bag on the far right isn't a Toolbox, it's a 24/24 size 29 cm. My dream bag...


Looks like the one I have, but that isn’t me


----------



## Rockerchic

I ALMOST had an in the wild shot but I wasn't fast enough and my daughters kept telling me not to be a creeper!! Was so excited because i never see a Hermes in the wild in my neck of the woods. Were you at a steakhouse on Saturday night with a tiny bright yellow kelly?? I kept wondering if it was a pfer!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Rockerchic said:


> I ALMOST had an in the wild shot but I wasn't fast enough and my daughters kept telling me not to be a creeper!! Was so excited because i never see a Hermes in the wild in my neck of the woods. Were you at a steakhouse on Saturday night with a tiny bright yellow kelly?? I kept wondering if it was a pfer!


It’s easiest when both you and your ‘prey’ are walking I think. I can never get the stationary ones, or anyone facing me. Although I once pretty much chased a lady through Galleries Lafayette in Nice to get a photo, I’m lucky security didn’t remove me


----------



## jenayb

wilmi said:


> Out shopping in the rain...
> View attachment 4766501



Gosh, she is chic...


----------



## jenayb

Rockerchic said:


> I ALMOST had an in the wild shot but I wasn't fast enough and my daughters kept telling me not to be a creeper!! Was so excited because i never see a Hermes in the wild in my neck of the woods. Were you at a steakhouse on Saturday night with a tiny bright yellow kelly?? I kept wondering if it was a pfer!



I *wish* I had been at a steakhouse with a tiny bright yellow K!


----------



## cafecreme15

wilmi said:


> Out shopping in the rain...
> View attachment 4766501


This looks like an instagrammer called Upcloseandstylish!


----------



## Champie

Apologies for the blurry photo.
I spotted a Black Box Kelly today.


----------



## victoroliveira

Deleting some stuff from my phone and I found some pictures from last year..


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Champie said:


> Apologies for the blurry photo.
> I spotted a Black Box Kelly today.
> 
> View attachment 4782454
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T


I like the way she used the Maxi Twilly for the strap.


----------



## CaviarChanel

A Lindy who was in a hurry ...


----------



## HKsai

CaviarChanel said:


> A Lindy who was in a hurry ...
> 
> View attachment 4812628


Great wildlife photo! It looks like a toolbox.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Oh YES !!  Ms toolbox indeed   and the biggest clue was her shoulder strap.  Thanks, HKsai. 



HKsai said:


> Great wildlife photo! It looks like a toolbox.


----------



## VesperSparrow

Great casual style despite pandemic and humidity.


----------



## iamyumi

A gold ghw C - she wears it so well!


----------



## Ania

Found when looking at old photos on my phone. I am never quick enough to snap  Taken in London in March of last year.


----------



## Champie

Looks like a Kelly 28.


----------



## VesperSparrow

LBD + H = chic summer vibe


----------



## Notorious Pink

VesperSparrow said:


> LBD + H = chic summer vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836267
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836271
> View attachment 4836272
> View attachment 4836267
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836271
> View attachment 4836272


 57th between 5th and 6th?


----------



## nymeria

VesperSparrow said:


> LBD + H = chic summer vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836267
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836271
> View attachment 4836272
> View attachment 4836267
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836271
> View attachment 4836272


You've totally made my day!


----------



## VesperSparrow

Notorious Pink said:


> 57th between 5th and 6th?


Yep!


----------



## VesperSparrow

nymeria said:


> You've totally made my day!


----------



## VesperSparrow

nymeria said:


> You've totally made my day!


----------



## VesperSparrow

nymeria said:


> You've totally made my day!


So glad!


----------



## JWiseman

I see that woman with the gold B every morning on my way to work!



VesperSparrow said:


> LBD + H = chic summer vibe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836267
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836271
> View attachment 4836272
> View attachment 4836267
> View attachment 4836270
> View attachment 4836271
> View attachment 4836272


----------



## 336

I’m so happy this thread is alive


----------



## Tonimichelle

336 said:


> I’m so happy this thread is alive


Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

336 said:


> I’m so happy this thread is alive





Tonimichelle said:


> Me too!


+1


----------



## Rockerchic

Love this...love how effortless it looks and also that the bag looks loved and used. Thanks for posting!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4839144
> 
> 
> Love this...love how effortless it looks and also that the bag looks loved and used. Thanks for posting!


It often takes a lot of effort to appear effortless...


----------



## Notorious Pink

VesperSparrow said:


> Yep!


Lol, yay me....that’s where I park for visits to Bergdorf/VCA


----------



## Purseloco

Rockerchic said:


> View attachment 4839144
> 
> 
> Love this...love how effortless it looks and also that the bag looks loved and used. Thanks for posting!


She looks like a girl on a mission, and she has her Birkin armor on.


----------



## Senbei

A bit of a rare sighting! Ghilles Kelly.


----------



## xiaoxiao

This picture does not do this chic lady justice!


----------



## califl

xiaoxiao said:


> This picture does not do this chic lady justice!
> 
> View attachment 4846030


Is this definitely a black box Kelly?  Just perfection!


----------



## Meta

Birkin and Constance sightings


----------



## xiaoxiao

califl said:


> Is this definitely a black box Kelly?  Just perfection!



Yes. Beautiful irl, just like it’s owner.


----------



## DR2014

xiaoxiao said:


> This picture does not do this chic lady justice!
> 
> View attachment 4846030


Is she wearing H sneakers?


----------



## xiaoxiao

DR2014 said:


> Is she wearing H sneakers?



mmmm I don’t think so. Def not the head to toe Hermes type.


----------



## VesperSparrow

This is what I want to be when I grow up.


----------



## Rouge H

VesperSparrow said:


> This is what I want to be when I grow up.
> 
> View attachment 4854115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854116



Vesper- Lets meet for lunch❤️


----------



## nymeria

2 gorgeous NYC ladies and their bags- awesome


----------



## VesperSparrow

Rouge H said:


> Vesper- Lets meet for lunch❤
> View attachment 4854248


!


----------



## jenjchoi

Rouge H said:


> Vesper- Lets meet for lunch❤
> View attachment 4854248


Is that Vanessa Redgrave?


----------



## Rouge H

jenjchoi said:


> Is that Vanessa Redgrave?



No one famous.


----------



## HMuse

VesperSparrow said:


> This is what I want to be when I grow up.
> 
> View attachment 4854115
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854116


EPITOME of Hermes


----------



## Phiona88

Some sightings:


----------



## Leo the Lion

Beautiful B30 in Epsom Leather Sesame with GHW!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Rouge H said:


> Vesper- Lets meet for lunch❤
> View attachment 4854248


You're too funny !! And stylish ladies with their Kellys.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful B30 in Epsom Leather Sesame with GHW!
> 
> View attachment 4857468


Looks like a B35 on her but it is gorgeous no matter what size it is.


----------



## Leo the Lion

chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like a B35 on her but it is gorgeous no matter what size it is.


I asked her and she said B30. Might be the angle. The color was such a pretty neutral.


----------



## ivy1026

Waiting outside the H store


----------



## marzipanchen

Spotted today at the Chanel boutique - a nice, slouchy Etoupe B35 with PHW all by herself....


----------



## Le Lion

xiaoxiao said:


> This picture does not do this chic lady justice!
> 
> View attachment 4846030



Is it a size 25? What do you think?


----------



## DR2014

Le Lion said:


> Is it a size 25? What do you think?


Looks like a 28 to me, but I guess depends on her size. Every time I see this I want her sneakers!  Can anyone id them? Looks like they have black and white laces?


----------



## xiaoxiao

DR2014 said:


> Looks like a 28 to me, but I guess depends on her size. Every time I see this I want her sneakers!  Can anyone id them? Looks like they have black and white laces?



I thought it’s a 32, she is tall, like over 5’9 (I’m 5’8) and slim.


----------



## nashpoo

Sigh! K25 at the boutique


----------



## acrowcounted

nashpoo said:


> Sigh! K25 at the boutique
> 
> View attachment 4860833


I love how they have the sanitizer in H dustbags!


----------



## Yoshi1296

acrowcounted said:


> I love how they have the sanitizer in H dustbags!



OMG LOL this is hilarious


----------



## Mairaculi

I just discovered this threat and I love it! I never before thought of sneakily taking pictures of bags, I'm definitely keeping an eye out for some treasures to show you


----------



## nymeria

nashpoo said:


> Sigh! K25 at the boutique
> 
> View attachment 4860833





acrowcounted said:


> I love how they have the sanitizer in H dustbags!


It's pitiful- I noticed that before the bag!


----------



## nashpoo

nymeria said:


> It's pitiful- I noticed that before the bag!


HAHA!! Is it just my boutique doing this??


----------



## Hat Trick

nashpoo said:


> Sigh! K25 at the boutique
> 
> View attachment 4860833



K25 in Rose Sakura by the look of it!


----------



## nashpoo

Hat Trick said:


> K25 in Rose Sakura by the look of it!


Oh yes, THE rose sakura haha. I never realized how tiny the kelly retourne looks in real life!! The swift leather looked so supple


----------



## ChloeSF

I saw _three_ Birkins in the wild this past Saturday (plus one Evelyne III GM in Rose Sakura) - I think that's a personal best! One was an Orange 30 in togo, one was a Raisin 30 in clemence, and one was a Chocolate 25 in togo. I only managed to grab a pic of the first one but seeing all three definitely made my day 

PS Does anyone recognize her twilly? At first glance of my pics I thought it might be a _Tapis Persan _design, but it's not.


----------



## samfalstaff

ChloeSF said:


> I saw _three_ Birkins in the wild this past Saturday (plus one Evelyne III GM in Rose Sakura) - I think that's a personal best! One was an Orange 30 in togo, one was a Raisin 30 in clemence, and one was a Chocolate 25 in togo. I only managed to grab a pic of the first one but seeing all three definitely made my day
> 
> PS Does anyone recognize her twilly? At first glance of my pics I thought it might be a _Tapis Persan _design, but it's not.
> 
> View attachment 4863371
> 
> 
> View attachment 4863372


Was this all in SF/bay area?


----------



## ChloeSF

samfalstaff said:


> Was this all in SF/bay area?


Yes! All in SF, on and around Grant St. between Bush and Geary.


----------



## samfalstaff

ChloeSF said:


> Yes! All in SF, on and around Grant St. between Bush and Geary.


I saw a black Evelyn around there a couple of years ago but nothing since. I guess times have changed.


----------



## candyapple15

Saw this cute small Kelly in a kind of grayish green, not sure what color it is but good to look at it.


----------



## CaviarChanel

Palo alto


----------



## ChloeSF

I saw tons of Hermès today in downtown San Francisco, but I just snapped pics of my favorite. Spotted at Neiman Marcus: a gorgeous little Kelly 25 in Beton togo and gold hardware


----------



## Ryan

At the American Manhasset on Long Island today. Very pretty combo - never seen anything like it before. I’m not a bag charm person but the mini Oran charms are, well, charming.


----------



## victoroliveira

Ryan said:


> At the American Manhasset on Long Island today. Very pretty combo - never seen anything like it before. I’m not a bag charm person but the mini Oran charms are, well, charming.
> 
> View attachment 4875812


this birkin rainbow/sunset it's just gorgeous. i'm not a fan of bright colors but this is stunning.


----------



## psoucsd

victoroliveira said:


> this birkin rainbow/sunset it's just gorgeous. i'm not a fan of bright colors but this is stunning.


I think this rainbow colorway is the sunrise version.  The sunset version has blue in it.  But yes, super stunning would love to have either colorways.


----------



## Tasha1

Ryan said:


> Very pretty combo



it is the Birkin sellier?  Saw this combo on display in Switzerland


----------



## WKN

Tasha1 said:


> it is the Birkin sellier?  Saw this combo on display in Switzerland


Yes, a B35 sunrise rainbow - seen a similar bag in my store yesterday


----------



## happiness07

I think this is my best thread..Keep them coming ladies.


----------



## candyapple15

first time seeing mini Lindy IRL, love how this young lady carry her in chic and casual way.


----------



## QuelleFromage

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4878010
> 
> first time seeing mini Lindy IRL, love how this young lady carry her in chic and casual way.


She must be really small! A Mini Lindy looks a lot smaller on me. Maybe I need a diet


----------



## sf_newyorker

QuelleFromage said:


> She must be really small! A Mini Lindy looks a lot smaller on me. Maybe I need a diet


I thought the same! I looked at pics of myself trying one in various poses and it looked small.


----------



## etoupebirkin

IMO, it looks off. It’s like a 26cm with a mini Lindy strap.


----------



## lolakitten

etoupebirkin said:


> IMO, it looks off. It’s like a 26cm with a mini Lindy strap.


Exactly what I was thinking. The proportions are all wrong.


----------



## candyapple15

QuelleFromage said:


> She must be really small! A Mini Lindy looks a lot smaller on me. Maybe I need a diet





sf_newyorker said:


> I thought the same! I looked at pics of myself trying one in various poses and it looked small.





etoupebirkin said:


> IMO, it looks off. It’s like a 26cm with a mini Lindy strap.





lolakitten said:


> Exactly what I was thinking. The proportions are all wrong.



Hi all, your comments makes me question whether it is an authentic Lindy....and I apologize if I’ve post a wrong pic.


----------



## VesperSparrow

candyapple15 said:


> Hi all, your comments makes me question whether it is an authentic Lindy....and I apologize if I’ve post a wrong pic.


Hey, no problem! We wildlife photographers are not also required to be autheticators. We shoot and share.


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. half moon bay


----------



## Phiona88

Latest sightings:


----------



## nashpoo

Spotted at my local Hermés store.. so many nice bags today.


----------



## psoucsd

nashpoo said:


> Spotted at my local Hermés store.. so many nice bags today.
> View attachment 4889190


Wow, this head to toe monochromatic outfit.  *chef’s kiss


----------



## angie82

Catch this lindy with a special shoulder strap


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## 1gunro

nashpoo said:


> Spotted at my local Hermés store.. so many nice bags today.
> View attachment 4889190


Adore the whole look! I love the coat/sweater too!!


----------



## candyapple15

I can’t tell the name of this Kelly but I know this is a rare one.....and I hope this is authentic


----------



## Meta

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4894120
> View attachment 4894121
> View attachment 4894122
> 
> I can’t tell the name of this Kelly but I know this is a rare one.....and I hope this is authentic


It's the Kelly 28 Un Sur Deux Point in Madame Rouge H.  Lucky you to have caught a rare sighting!  (It's a push offer bag.)


----------



## samfalstaff

Meta said:


> It's the Kelly 28 Un Sur Deux Point in Madame Rouge H.  Lucky you to have caught a rare sighting! (It's a push offer bag.)


Is it really a 28? The owner must be quite petite.


----------



## Meta

samfalstaff said:


> Is it really a 28? The owner must be quite petite.


It only comes in 28.


----------



## samfalstaff

Meta said:


> It only comes in 28.


Oh, I don't doubt you. I know nothing of the style. My first thought was a 35 so I was way off!


----------



## DR2014

candyapple15 said:


> View attachment 4894120
> View attachment 4894121
> View attachment 4894122
> 
> I can’t tell the name of this Kelly but I know this is a rare one.....and I hope this is authentic


I love the whole look! Anyone know what top she is wearing?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Meta said:


> It's the Kelly 28 Un Sur Deux Point in Madame Rouge H.  Lucky you to have caught a rare sighting!  (It's a push offer bag.)


So gorgeous!


----------



## ivy1026

Etain kelly


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ivy1026 said:


> Etain kelly
> 
> View attachment 4895271


Off topic I know But I now freak out when I see Kelly bags carried open like that! 
I hope she was just getting her wallet out and not walking round all day like that!


----------



## fishnumber2

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic I know But I now freak out when I see Kelly bags carried open like that!
> I hope she was just getting her wallet out and not walking round all day like that!


I was gonna say the exact same thing! There is a thread that has been active recently here about exactly this  and it scared me into never wanting to carry like this even though it does look so “carefree”


----------



## ivy1026

fishnumber2 said:


> I was gonna say the exact same thing! There is a thread that has been active recently here about exactly this  and it scared me into never wanting to carry like this even though it does look so “carefree”





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic I know But I now freak out when I see Kelly bags carried open like that!
> I hope she was just getting her wallet out and not walking round all day like that!



Well she was leaving her bag opened like that for a long time .  I guess most people find it more convenient this way as the kelly is a pain to open and close.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Off topic I know But I now freak out when I see Kelly bags carried open like that!
> I hope she was just getting her wallet out and not walking round all day like that!





fishnumber2 said:


> I was gonna say the exact same thing! There is a thread that has been active recently here about exactly this  and it scared me into never wanting to carry like this even though it does look so “carefree”





ivy1026 said:


> Well she was leaving her bag opened like that for a long time .  I guess most people find it more convenient this way as the kelly is a pain to open and close.



In the photo, she has her wallet in her hand.  She must have just taken it out.  She‘ll probably close the Kelly properly when she puts the wallet back in.


----------



## Aelfaerie

fishnumber2 said:


> I was gonna say the exact same thing! There is a thread that has been active recently here about exactly this  and it scared me into never wanting to carry like this even though it does look so “carefree”


Which thread is this? Although I have to admit, I've never seen anyone IRL carrying their Ks completely open like that.


----------



## fishnumber2

Aelfaerie said:


> Which thread is this? Although I have to admit, I've never seen anyone IRL carrying their Ks completely open like that.


I’m referring to this one below. I have seen some influencers on IG carry their Kellys open though I haven’t seen that IRL either thankfully

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/how-to-carry-a-kelly-or-not.1035930/


----------



## candyapple15

DR2014 said:


> I love the whole look! Anyone know what top she is wearing?


actually i didn't pay attention to the outfit, because i was staring at the kelly and hoping to take a good pic


----------



## jenayb

TBH, if I'm just out & about during the day, I mostly carry all of my Ks "wide open" as the girl in the photo above. It's a lot easier, and certainly carefree; I have never had an issue and I feel bad for the girl after reading the above posts, honestly. She did not ask for her photo to be posted on a public forum and then essentially ridiculed for the way that she chooses to carry HER bag.


----------



## Dupsy

jenaywins said:


> TBH, if I'm just out & about during the day, I mostly carry all of my Ks "wide open" as the girl in the photo above. It's a lot easier, and certainly carefree; I have never had an issue and I feel bad for the girl after reading the above posts, honestly. She did not ask for her photo to be posted on a public forum and then essentially ridiculed for the way that she chooses to carry HER bag.



I completely agree with you: it’s her bag and she can do whatever she wants with it.


----------



## Dreaming Big

DR2014 said:


> I love the whole look! Anyone know what top she is wearing?


Sacai.


----------



## Ludmilla

jenaywins said:


> TBH, if I'm just out & about during the day, I mostly carry all of my Ks "wide open" as the girl in the photo above. It's a lot easier, and certainly carefree; I have never had an issue and I feel bad for the girl after reading the above posts, honestly. She did not ask for her photo to be posted on a public forum and then essentially ridiculed for the way that she chooses to carry HER bag.


So true.


----------



## Egel

jenaywins said:


> TBH, if I'm just out & about during the day, I mostly carry all of my Ks "wide open" as the girl in the photo above. It's a lot easier, and certainly carefree; I have never had an issue and I feel bad for the girl after reading the above posts, honestly. She did not ask for her photo to be posted on a public forum and then essentially ridiculed for the way that she chooses to carry HER bag.


I don't think anyone is actually ridiculing her. We are all here because we love bags and everybody knows that it doesn't get any more luxe than Hermes. So naturally people will have an opion about it.

To each their own and if you love the look or find it more convenient to wear it open, just do so. But it would be so sad if someone loves the look of an open Kelly, find the handle stretched and then reads that other people think this is common knowledge.

If it wasn't for this forum I wouldn't have known so much. I don't think anyone was actually badmouthing how she wears her bag, more just stating knowledge.


----------



## louise_elouise

As someone who carries their Kelly’s like that, what’s so bad? My bag is never full and given how difficult it is to get out of a Epsom sellier, good luck to anyone who tries to steal anything out of it


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

louise_elouise said:


> As someone who carries their Kelly’s like that, what’s so bad? My bag is never full and given how difficult it is to get out of a Epsom sellier, good luck to anyone who tries to steal anything out of it


I worry about strain on the bag because its not designed to be carried that way
Although granted, your bag you should carry it as you wish.
Also living in London I worry about theft from shoulder bags worn like that just hanging open.(in fact I can think of no city where I would feel safe doing so)
I wasn't ridiculing her-its just that it actually sets my teeth on edge when I think about damaging such a beautiful item from carrying it like that, putting strain on it.
I understand about the difficulty of getting in and out of the Kelly easily as I own a Jypsiere and I often close it under the flap so that I can get to my phone if it rings.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

jenaywins said:


> TBH, if I'm just out & about during the day, I mostly carry all of my Ks "wide open" as the girl in the photo above. It's a lot easier, and certainly carefree; I have never had an issue and I feel bad for the girl after reading the above posts, honestly. She did not ask for her photo to be posted on a public forum and then essentially ridiculed for the way that she chooses to carry HER bag.



I wouldn’t be too concerned for her privacy.  Her face isn’t showing, and her outfit is nothing unique.  She could be anyone.


----------



## jenayb

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I wouldn’t be too concerned for her privacy.  Her face isn’t showing, and her outfit is nothing unique.  She could be anyone.



I agree with you. 

I guess my post was not really in the vein of privacy, really. If It were me and I saw my photo in this thread and read those comments, well.. I wouldn't want to. Face or no face. 


Also, as an aside, I fear not for the integrity of her bag. Looks to be a 25 and you can't fit enough to stress that size!


----------



## papertiger

As someone has already posted we have a thread discussing why a K should not be carried wide open. If you want to discuss it further that\s the place. 

*Back to wildlife please *


----------



## Champie

Constance 24 Noir with PHW spotted.


----------



## DR2014

Dreaming Big said:


> Sacai.


Ok so I bought the top... from Net a porter for those who want to know. Now all I need is the rouge H kelly! Although it would be highly unreasonable to think I could get the Un Point Sur Deux. I am waiting for a rouge H SO that I placed in April.


----------



## candyapple15

A Lindy day today! Saw a Lindy 34 on a very tall lady (at least 5.9’) and a Lindy 26 on a skinny lady, both look good, proportion/size really matters.


----------



## tlamdang08

At Cartier, I think it was a B35 Togo


----------



## Yoshi1296

tlamdang08 said:


> At Cartier, I think it was a B35 Togo



I think I know that person, not personally, but I think they are a member here? I could be wrong though.


----------



## Ladybaga

Yoshi1296 said:


> I think I know that person, not personally, but I think they are a member here? I could be wrong though.


I thought the same thing.  The member here has the most fabulous collection of Birkins and is so nice. Super stylish, too.


----------



## tlamdang08

Ladybaga said:


> I thought the same thing.  The member here has the most fabulous collection of Birkins and is so nice. Super stylish, too.


OMG I caught a member here. I was admiring her style so I took a quickly look and turned to my camera. I hope that I wasn’t caught by store camera 
But now I hope I don’t  get her mad at me


----------



## Ladybaga

tlamdang08 said:


> OMG I caught a member here. I was admiring her style so I took a quickly look and turned to my camera. I hope that I wasn’t caught by store camera
> But now I hope I did not get her to mad at me


I think it would be such a nice complement to be on this thread! I'm sure if it is the member that I think it is, this member would be flattered that you took the pic!


----------



## audreylita

I found out a picture of myself had appeared on this thread right before I joined tpf.


----------



## millivanilli

Ladybaga said:


> . Super stylish, too.





Those shoes!!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I seldom see hermes bags in my city. Finally, I spotted a herbag on the road.


----------



## DR2014

luzdetaiwan said:


> I seldom see hermes bags in my city. Finally, I spotted a herbag on the road.
> View attachment 4920854


Love this shot!!!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

DR2014 said:


> Love this shot!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Classy Collector

luzdetaiwan said:


> I seldom see hermes bags in my city. Finally, I spotted a herbag on the road.
> View attachment 4920854


Is this Taipei, Taiwan?


----------



## Muffin_Top

I saw a very patina-ed GP this morning, I never saw such a slouchy one


----------



## luzdetaiwan

Classy Collector said:


> Is this Taipei, Taiwan?


It’s Kaohsiung.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Muffin_Top said:


> I saw a very patina-ed GP this morning, I never saw such a slouchy one
> View attachment 4920956


I‘ve been debating trying to find a GP in gold (need a neutral!) and I think this has convinced me! Thank you for posting it


----------



## audreylita

Ladybaga said:


> I think it would be such a nice complement to be on this thread! I'm sure if it is the member that I think it is, this member would be flattered that you took the pic!






Funny after posting my reply, I stumbled on this photo today which is years old. This picture was posted on this thread right before I joined, it was an event with Manolo Blahnik at Bergdorf Goodman and this still was captured from the tv show The City, I believe it was the second episode, that's Whitney Port and Olivia Palermo. I'd just purchased this 32 cm bleu de prusse retourne kelly, it was brand new. I had no idea what they were filming but they required I sign a release so they could use my image.  

When I joined tpf I was stunned to see someone had posted this photo!


----------



## Luvbolide

Ladybaga said:


> I thought the same thing.  The member here has the most fabulous collection of Birkins and is so nice. Super stylish, too.




I had the same thought, Ladybaga!  Wouldn’t it be funny to see him here?!?!  He’s a great guy - with lovely bags!!


----------



## Ladybaga

audreylita said:


> View attachment 4921288
> 
> 
> Funny after posting my reply, I stumbled on this photo today which is years old. This picture was posted on this thread right before I joined, it was an event with Manolo Blahnik at Bergdorf Goodman and this still was captured from the tv show The City, I believe it was the second episode, that's Whitney Port and Olivia Palermo. I'd just purchased this 32 cm bleu de prusse retourne kelly, it was brand new. I had no idea what they were filming but they required I sign a release so they could use my image.
> 
> When I joined tpf I was stunned to see someone had posted this photo!


This is awesome! (You have a gorgeous bag, by the way!)


----------



## Champie

Saw a Toolbox today with the strap removed.


----------



## paula24jen

Champie said:


> Saw a Toolbox today with the strap removed.
> 
> View attachment 4921551



I’ve never seen this bag in action as it were, looks much better than I thought. Hmm, my wish list might be getting longer...


----------



## ChloeClad

Phiona88 said:


> Some recent sightings:
> 
> 
> View attachment 4770683
> View attachment 4770685
> View attachment 4770686
> View attachment 4770687
> View attachment 4770688



Ooooh the first shot is a twofer!!! A Kelly and a CSGM!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Phiona88

Latest snaps!


----------



## nymeria

As always, dear Phiona88, you are amazing!


----------



## charlottawill

Ryan said:


> At the American Manhasset on Long Island today. Very pretty combo - never seen anything like it before. I’m not a bag charm person but the mini Oran charms are, well, charming.
> 
> View attachment 4875812


----------



## charlottawill

Ryan said:


> At the American Manhasset on Long Island today. Very pretty combo - never seen anything like it before. I’m not a bag charm person but the mini Oran charms are, well, charming.
> 
> View attachment 4875812



I can't believe this bag is on the ground. There's one for sale here if you're interested:








						HERMES Epsom Sunrise Birkin Sellier 35 Lime Sesame Rose Confetti Terre Battue
					

This is an authentic HERMES Epsom Sunrise Birkin Sellier 35 in Lime, Sesame, Rose Confetti, and Terre Battue. This stylish tote is crafted of lovely epsom calfskin leather in multicolor. The bag features rolled leather top handles, an optional leather shoulder leather shoulder strap with...




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## xiaoxiao

charlottawill said:


> I can't believe this bag is on the ground. There's one for sale here if you're interested:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERMES Epsom Sunrise Birkin Sellier 35 Lime Sesame Rose Confetti Terre Battue
> 
> 
> This is an authentic HERMES Epsom Sunrise Birkin Sellier 35 in Lime, Sesame, Rose Confetti, and Terre Battue. This stylish tote is crafted of lovely epsom calfskin leather in multicolor. The bag features rolled leather top handles, an optional leather shoulder leather shoulder strap with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com



My goodness what a markup.


----------



## Perja

Picotin TGM in what I believe is Ébène 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Not sure if you can see it well but an overstuffed Kelly 28 in Togo. Love how casual it was with a teddy bear coat


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Champie said:


> Constance 24 Noir with PHW spotted.
> 
> View attachment 4900480


So chic !!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

This lady rocked a Lindy 34!!


----------



## Champie

B30 spotted.


----------



## louise_elouise

Hermes bleu nuit Birkin 30 spotted in London lockdown


----------



## BBINX

louise_elouise said:


> Hermes bleu nuit Birkin 30 spotted in London lockdown


I think those are Hermès sneakers too.


----------



## happiness07

I am far from owning a birkin or Kelly (but manifesting ) But this is my favorite page ever . Keep them coming


----------



## Ceeje89

I saw 2 Evies out shopping yesterday.  I was so shocked to see any H out and about in my city that I didn’t get a chance to snap a pic


----------



## Notorious Pink

Saw 2 black 30cm Birkins at dinner last night, plus a Blue Marine Shiny Croc KP at the table next to mine.


----------



## Classy Collector

Ceeje89 said:


> I saw 2 Evies out shopping yesterday.  I was so shocked to see any H out and about in my city that I didn’t get a chance to snap a pic


That’s interesting to know re. pandemic b/c I too have seen many evies at the grocery store: 2 Etoupes, 1 Etain, 1 Gold, 1 Rouge (?), 1 Black (GHW). I too have been nervous about them discovering me taking their pics while grocery shopping lol.


----------



## Ania

louise_elouise said:


> Hermes bleu nuit Birkin 30 spotted in London lockdown


I love both blue nuit  and that grocery store  I am super bad at trying to snap those ‘wildlife pictures’ but I have seen some amazing H bags there


----------



## Four Tails

Classy Collector said:


> That’s interesting to know re. pandemic b/c I too have seen many evies at the grocery store: 2 Etoupes, 1 Etain, 1 Gold, 1 Rouge (?), 1 Black (GHW). I too have been nervous about them discovering me taking their pics while grocery shopping lol.


Same here. I feel like we're all just using our Evelynes for grocery runs and trips to UPS these days. I've seen so many here over the past few months that I stopped trying to snap a picture or even take note of their specifications.


----------



## ChloeSF

I was downtown today to drop off a non-H bag for repair, and spotted these two alligator beauties! A Cinhetic Boxy Top in noir alligator, and a Lindy Touch 30 in clemence w/ alligator strap. It looks like Vert Verone in the pic but looked more like Vert Vertigo in person


----------



## Perja

From the proportion, I’d say B30. Love how she had trousers in a matching red.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perja said:


> View attachment 4977445
> 
> From the proportion, I’d say B30. Love how she had trousers in a matching red.


Looks like a B35 to me. Fab outfit!


----------



## RueMonge

These beautiful outfits and bags make me so happy!


----------



## nymeria

Perja said:


> View attachment 4977445
> 
> From the proportion, I’d say B30. Love how she had trousers in a matching red.


AND I think red shoes! She looks great


----------



## ShadowComet

nashpoo said:


> Spotted at my local Hermés store.. so many nice bags today.
> View attachment 4889190



I miss The Bravern  Nice pic!


----------



## Perja

Evelyn on the go today.


----------



## Phiona88

Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
Enjoy!

This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:



A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:



Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:



I have the exact same bag and rodeo!



Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:



Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:



Busy mom with her Herbag:



Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)


----------



## happiness07

Phiona88 said:


> Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
> Enjoy!
> 
> This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:
> View attachment 4980412
> 
> 
> A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:
> View attachment 4980413
> 
> 
> Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:
> View attachment 4980415
> 
> 
> I have the exact same bag and rodeo!
> View attachment 4980416
> 
> 
> Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:
> View attachment 4980418
> 
> 
> Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:
> View attachment 4980419
> 
> 
> Busy mom with her Herbag:
> View attachment 4980420
> 
> 
> Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)
> View attachment 4980422


Lol good work !


----------



## nymeria

Phiona88 said:


> Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
> Enjoy!
> 
> This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:
> View attachment 4980412
> 
> 
> A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:
> View attachment 4980413
> 
> 
> Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:
> View attachment 4980415
> 
> 
> I have the exact same bag and rodeo!
> View attachment 4980416
> 
> 
> Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:
> View attachment 4980418
> 
> 
> Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:
> View attachment 4980419
> 
> 
> Busy mom with her Herbag:
> View attachment 4980420
> 
> 
> Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)
> View attachment 4980422


Thank you!!  I was getting desperate, but I know we can always count on you for the most amazing photos!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Phiona88 said:


> Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
> Enjoy!
> 
> This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:
> View attachment 4980412
> 
> 
> A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:
> View attachment 4980413
> 
> 
> Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:
> View attachment 4980415
> 
> 
> I have the exact same bag and rodeo!
> View attachment 4980416
> 
> 
> Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:
> View attachment 4980418
> 
> 
> Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:
> View attachment 4980419
> 
> 
> Busy mom with her Herbag:
> View attachment 4980420
> 
> 
> Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)
> View attachment 4980422


Yay! Excellent spy shots @Phiona88


----------



## mugenprincess

Phiona88 said:


> Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
> Enjoy!
> 
> This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:
> View attachment 4980412
> 
> 
> A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:
> View attachment 4980413
> 
> 
> Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:
> View attachment 4980415
> 
> 
> I have the exact same bag and rodeo!
> View attachment 4980416
> 
> 
> Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:
> View attachment 4980418
> 
> 
> Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:
> View attachment 4980419
> 
> 
> Busy mom with her Herbag:
> View attachment 4980420
> 
> 
> Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)
> View attachment 4980422


Thanks for the eye candy! I love your commentary lol


----------



## ILQA

I didn’t dare taking a closer picture. This lady was sooo pretty. It looks like etoupe on the picture but it was much brighter, maybe gris asphalte or gris tourterelle


----------



## Roz2019

ILQA said:


> I didn’t dare taking a closer picture. This lady was sooo pretty. It looks like etoupe on the picture but it was much brighter, maybe gris asphalte or gris tourterelle


Her bag is lovely but I got distracted by those beautiful and delicious dainty cakes and also the chocolates behind her.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Phiona88 said:


> Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
> Enjoy!
> 
> This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:
> View attachment 4980412
> 
> 
> A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:
> View attachment 4980413
> 
> 
> Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:
> View attachment 4980415
> 
> 
> I have the exact same bag and rodeo!
> View attachment 4980416
> 
> 
> Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:
> View attachment 4980418
> 
> 
> Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:
> View attachment 4980419
> 
> 
> Busy mom with her Herbag:
> View attachment 4980420
> 
> 
> Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)
> View attachment 4980422


You caught up !!  HK has the best wildlife sightings especially around Central.


----------



## xiaoxiao

How sleek!


----------



## ChloeSF

Phiona88 said:


> Collected some amazing shots over Christmas and the holidays (yes this post is 2 months late )
> Enjoy!
> 
> This lovely SO Kelly at the Louis Vuitton store:
> View attachment 4980412
> 
> 
> A very eye-catching Lindy Tressage in Magnolia:
> View attachment 4980413
> 
> 
> Kelly Cut trying its best to hide:
> View attachment 4980415
> 
> 
> I have the exact same bag and rodeo!
> View attachment 4980416
> 
> 
> Her outfit goes well with her Picotin:
> View attachment 4980418
> 
> 
> Cute KP in Anemone enjoying Christmas lunch:
> View attachment 4980419
> 
> 
> Busy mom with her Herbag:
> View attachment 4980420
> 
> 
> Kelly with what looks to be the Fendi Pompom charm (I think?)
> View attachment 4980422



These are so fantastic, thanks for sharing! It looks like the woman with the KP in Anemone is also wearing an Heure H watch


----------



## nymeria

Even WITHOUT new glasses, I can recognize a beautiful, well loved bag!!


----------



## doloresmia

nymeria said:


> Even WITHOUT new glasses, I can recognize a beautiful, well loved bag!!
> View attachment 4998469


I have a 35 ‘yoga’ black clemence birkin. This pic makes me miss carrying her.... may take her out for a spin to living room today!


----------



## Muffin_Top

I couldn't take a better picture without getting caught. 
You see where's the bag ? ^^


----------



## Banthrews

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5001958
> 
> I couldn't take a better picture without getting caught.
> You see where's the bag ? ^^


Love the GP. Is that raisin? But living in NYC and having not been on the subway for more than a year, the lack of social distancing gives me agita lol


----------



## Muffin_Top

Banthrews said:


> Love the GP. Is that raisin? But living in NYC and having not been on the subway for more than a year, the lack of social distancing gives me agita lol


To my mind it's raisin too.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I thought Raisin


----------



## ChloeSF

Muffin_Top said:


> View attachment 5001958
> 
> I couldn't take a better picture without getting caught.
> You see where's the bag ? ^^





Banthrews said:


> Is that raisin?





Muffin_Top said:


> To my mind it's raisin too.





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I thought Raisin



I agree with everyone! It looks like a GP36 in Raisin negonda. Lovely bag, thanks for sharing!


----------



## workinforthebirkin

audreylita said:


> I found out a picture of myself had appeared on this thread right before I joined tpf.


Same here; there is a picture of me posted on this thread three years ago, way before I started following tpf.


----------



## Phiona88

The color of this Kelly was so beautiful - could it be Bronze Dore? 



Alligator Lindys are pretty rare!



This lady's outfit is so elegant



Loving the contrast stitching on this Roulis



This lady staying warm with her Garden Party


----------



## nymeria

My day is now complete! And yes, SO elegant!


----------



## lindacherie

Phiona88 said:


> The color of this Kelly was so beautiful - could it be Bronze Dore?
> View attachment 5031369
> 
> 
> Alligator Lindys are pretty rare!
> View attachment 5031370
> 
> 
> This lady's outfit is so elegant
> View attachment 5031372
> 
> 
> Loving the contrast stitching on this Roulis
> View attachment 5031373
> 
> 
> This lady staying warm with her Garden Party
> View attachment 5031374



Always look forward to your wildlife H pics!

Re: the Kelly, maybe it’s Sesame?


----------



## Phiona88

lindacherie said:


> Always look forward to your wildlife H pics!
> 
> Re: the Kelly, maybe it’s Sesame?



Could be!! It was sooo gorgeous.


----------



## Perja

Phiona88 said:


> This lady's outfit is so elegant
> View attachment 5031372


Too chic. I had the higher version of these  shoes but sold them because I wasn’t wearing them. Is that in Hong Kong?


----------



## Senbei

Perja said:


> Too chic. I had the higher version of these  shoes but sold them because I wasn’t wearing them. Is that in Hong Kong?



Definitely looks like Hong Kong. I’m amazed at women who can walk around in heels in HK!


----------



## Perja

Senbei said:


> Definitely looks like Hong Kong. I’m amazed at women who can walk around in heels in HK!


COMPLETLY. And I miss the place so badly right now


----------



## Phiona88

Perja said:


> Too chic. I had the higher version of these  shoes but sold them because I wasn’t wearing them. Is that in Hong Kong?





Senbei said:


> Definitely looks like Hong Kong. I’m amazed at women who can walk around in heels in HK!





Perja said:


> COMPLETLY. And I miss the place so badly right now



Indeed it's Hong Kong. If you stand at the CBD crossing, you get to see so many gorgeous bags carried by well-dressed ladies pass you by.  It's a great spot for people watching (and creeping for wildlife pics...)


----------



## Stansy

picture seen in today‘s newspaper (credit to Reuters), still it‘s a wildlife


----------



## nymeria

So good news for all-I can never decide on glasses, so was BACK at the optical store, and voila! 2 sightings, both Evies, one bleu jean, the other ??
More good news? I get to go back in a week or so to pick my specs up! Who knows who will be there??????


----------



## charlottawill

I wish Hermes would make something between the TPM and the PM. One is too small, the other is too big to me. I'm like Goldilocks, looking for one that's just right.


----------



## ivy1026

Mini Roulis


----------



## Perja

I step in for some pastries, and not one but two H sightings! I did a double take because I suddenly doubted if I’d seen a Kelly or a Birkin


----------



## ChloeSF

That's amazing! I also love the floors of that place - beautiful


----------



## catsinthebag

Perja said:


> View attachment 5066729
> View attachment 5066730
> View attachment 5066731
> 
> I step in for some pastries, and not one but two H sightings! I did a double take because I suddenly doubted if I’d seen a Kelly or a Birkin



Love this! Was the Kelly a 35 or a 40?


----------



## Perja

catsinthebag said:


> Love this! Was the Kelly a 35 or a 40?



She was quite petite so I'm leaning towards a 35 worn open, based on the fact that it was a retourné so would appear bigger. 



ChloeSF said:


> That's amazing! I also love the floors of that place - beautiful



I love it there. Not only is the place quite pretty in its own right, but the people-watching is *chef's kiss*


----------



## ChloeSF

Perja said:


> I love it there. Not only is the place quite pretty in its own right, but the people-watching is *chef's kiss*


Where is this, if I may ask?


----------



## Perja

ChloeSF said:


> Where is this, if I may ask?


It’s a cafe called Carette, at the Trocadéro and just across from the esplanade with the Eiffel Tower view!


----------



## RueMonge

Perja said:


> It’s a cafe called Carette, at the Trocadéro and just across from the esplanade with the Eiffel Tower view!


That floor is everything, I was hoping it was Paris. Sigh.


----------



## LVinCali

RueMonge said:


> That floor is everything, I was hoping it was Paris. Sigh.



And there is just something about seeing Hermès bags in the wild in... France!  Love it, love bags that can actually carry something.  Great sighting.


----------



## etoupebirkin

LVinCali said:


> And there is just something about seeing Hermès bags in the wild in... France!  Love it, love bags that can actually carry something.  Great sighting.


It’s real life as opposed to influencer life.


----------



## Senbei

Perja said:


> She was quite petite so I'm leaning towards a 35 worn open, based on the fact that it was a retourné so would appear bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> I love it there. Not only is the place quite pretty in its own right, but the people-watching is *chef's kiss*


She’s a great example for carrying a Kelly casually!


----------



## etoupebirkin

I find these wildlife shots so much chicer than the posed, “look how fabulous my life  is” shots. I can see myself standing in line at a fabulous bakery in Paris with my 35 Kelly I purchased at FSH in 2011 — a dreamy fantasy at the moment.


----------



## Four Tails

At KOP on Monday: Blue Jean B25 and what looked like it was probably a Rose Jaipur Lindy 30. That same Lindy might have also been blue and not red? (I would be a useless witness to a crime.)

If I attempted to take photos I am sure I would have accidentally turned off Do Not Disturb, vibrate, and cranked up the volume all in one clumsy motion immediately before taking the pictures. I am famously conspicuous (the most klutzy) when I'm trying to be clandestine.


----------



## charlottawill

Perja said:


> View attachment 5066729
> View attachment 5066730
> View attachment 5066731
> 
> I step in for some pastries, and not one but two H sightings! I did a double take because I suddenly doubted if I’d seen a Kelly or a Birkin


What I wouldn't give to step into a Paris cafe for some pastries *sigh*


----------



## CTLover

ivy1026 said:


> Well she was leaving her bag opened like that for a long time .  I guess most people find it more convenient this way as the kelly is a pain to open and close.


I have an epsom sellier Kelly and it very difficult to open and close.   Had a togo retourne Kelly and it was much easier.


----------



## chiaoapple

My first time posting in this thread — have really been enjoying seeing these wildlife photos! These 3 were sighted within a 10 mins timeframe. GP, Herbag, Lindy.


----------



## Perja

RueMonge said:


> That floor is everything, I was hoping it was Paris. Sigh.





LVinCali said:


> And there is just something about seeing Hermès bags in the wild in... France!  Love it, love bags that can actually carry something.  Great sighting.





etoupebirkin said:


> I find these wildlife shots so much chicer than the posed, “look how fabulous my life  is” shots. I can see myself standing in line at a fabulous bakery in Paris with my 35 Kelly I purchased at FSH in 2011 — a dreamy fantasy at the moment.





charlottawill said:


> What I wouldn't give to step into a Paris cafe for some pastries *sigh*


Hah! And here I am, willing to trade an organ (mine or someone else's, not fussy a year into the lockdowns ) to swap with @Phiona88   I hope we can all be bag addicts at large soon.


----------



## Perja

When I went back to the pictures of the other day to delete them from my phone, I realized that it had been a TRIPLE serving of H. This discreet Trim had been my first sighting!


----------



## saban

Perja said:


> View attachment 5069353
> 
> When I went back to the pictures of the other day to delete them from my phone, I realized that it had been a TRIPLE serving of H. This discreet Trim had been my first sighting!


So much H in one place. My eyes are feasting!


----------



## nymeria

Perja said:


> View attachment 5069353
> 
> When I went back to the pictures of the other day to delete them from my phone, I realized that it had been a TRIPLE serving of H. This discreet Trim had been my first sighting!


Ok, now you're just torturing us by going there! ( PLEASE go back again today- have a pastry on me! )


----------



## Perja

nymeria said:


> Ok, now you're just torturing us by going there! ( PLEASE go back again today- have a pastry on me! )


Would you like an unboxing video?


----------



## chiaoapple

I am so eager to contribute to this thread, but being in a city where it seems every 2 mins you see an H item, it was stressing me out that I wasn‘t able to snap pics of all the bags that I saw (probably 10 or 12 in 30 mins). So I am concentrating on the ones we less less often on here 
Kelly brief case, and... is this Kelly to go?


----------



## voguekelly711

chiaoapple said:


> I am so eager to contribute to this thread, but being in a city where it seems every 2 mins you see an H item, it was stressing me out that I wasn‘t able to snap pics of all the bags that I saw (probably 10 or 12 in 30 mins). So I am concentrating on the ones we less less often on here
> Kelly brief case, and... is this Kelly to go?
> View attachment 5071002
> View attachment 5071003



I believe that’s a Kelly Danse!


----------



## voguekelly711

Spotted: B35, Blue Electrique w GHW at JFK... trying to snag a photo but I’m wayyyyy too clumsy and awkward to not make it obvious


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

chrisjason94 said:


> Spotted: B35, Blue Electrique w GHW at JFK... trying to snag a photo but I’m wayyyyy too clumsy and awkward to not make it obvious


Same! I spotted a vintage Rouge H Kelly in Box leather worn on a fabric strap X body yesterday and a very Chic BBK 28 yesterday and I didn't dare take a pic tho I was itching to


----------



## garçon_H

evelyne spotted on 2nd ave and 34th.


----------



## duggi84

I don't have a pic, but I crossed-paths with a guy wearing an Etoupe B35 today in San Francisco near the Castro.  He couldn't rip his eyes away from my Dwich Casa Sac as we passed each-other


----------



## nymeria

Wasted photo-op for BOTH of you!!!


----------



## duggi84

nymeria said:


> Wasted photo-op for BOTH of you!!!



Right!?  I was hoofin'-it back from the drug store to a friend who was having an allergic reaction, and he was having some intense conversation on the phone...unfortunately I guess not the right moment for either of us as we passed/gawked


----------



## Perja

Not sure this counts as a wildlife sighting, given this beauty appeared in my TV... but it’s a gorgeous light grey.


----------



## acrowcounted

Perja said:


> Not sure this counts as a wildlife sighting, given this beauty appeared in my TV... but it’s a gorgeous light grey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5072601


Here is the TV spottings thread.


----------



## Perja

acrowcounted said:


> Here is the TV spottings thread.


Thank you!


----------



## Four Tails

Spotted an Evelyne PM in what looked like plomb at an outdoor brunch with my vaccinated friends the other day. I can definitely say I have never seen that color in person before.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Spotted at my local grocery store: Picotin (18 I think) in either Rouge H or Rouge Sellier... grocery store lighting isn't the best.  

No photos since my hands were full and I don't like taking out my phone while grocery shopping. But I briefly complimented the owner.... her eyes lit up and I could tell she was smiling through her mask.


----------



## rosewang924

Lindy 26, was so excited to see this, first time seeing one in my area.


----------



## De sac

BBB30 so black spotted in London today. How did this come into being oh H powers!


----------



## duggi84

Black Evelyn spotted in SF.


----------



## ChloeSF

Spotted this week in SF and Napa


----------



## chicinthecity777

Perja said:


> Not sure this counts as a wildlife sighting, given this beauty appeared in my TV... but it’s a gorgeous light grey.


She carries this Kelly in Amazon series Bosch, which I have posted photos in the TV Hermes thread. It's absolutely gorgeous and she wears it well! I wonder it's actually hers rather than from the production wardrobe.


----------



## Perja

chicinthecity777 said:


> She carries this Kelly in Amazon series Bosch, which I have posted photos in the TV Hermes thread. It's absolutely gorgeous and she wears it well! I wonder it's actually hers rather than from the production wardrobe.


I rather hope it is! Imagine the waste of that beauty languishing in a production wardrobe...


----------



## Perja

Casually sitting with her Herbag.

I felt like such a creeper snapping a picture like this from the car


----------



## julian.f

Perja said:


> View attachment 5075281
> 
> Casually sitting with her Herbag.
> 
> I felt like such a creeper snapping a picture like this from the car


  This is _*exactly *_why I never make photos of WL sightings, I always feel so...creepy. But now that nearly everyone is masked, I guess we're all that much more anonymous for the stalking threads.


----------



## Phiona88

When you can't decide if the dog or the Kelly is cuter...



Am loving this whole, summery vibe with the mini Bolide and rodeo (it's starting to get warm here)



An etoupe Lindy 26 with its own shopping bag



Everything about this elegant lady is so perfect. And a Birkin Sellier is so rare to see in the wild!



This Herbag that just happened to be queuing in front of me


----------



## julian.f

Phiona88 said:


> When you can't decide if the dog or the Kelly is cuter...
> View attachment 5077009
> 
> 
> Am loving this whole, summery vibe with the mini Bolide and rodeo (it's starting to get warm here)
> 
> 
> An etoupe Lindy 26 with its own shopping bag
> 
> 
> Everything about this elegant lady is so perfect. And a Birkin Sellier is so rare to see in the wild!
> 
> 
> This Herbag that just happened to be queuing in front of me


Dog wins. Every. Single. Time. Sorry, Hermès!


----------



## Perja

Phiona88 said:


> When you can't decide if the dog or the Kelly is cuter...
> View attachment 5077009
> 
> 
> Am loving this whole, summery vibe with the mini Bolide and rodeo (it's starting to get warm here)
> View attachment 5077010
> 
> 
> An etoupe Lindy 26 with its own shopping bag
> View attachment 5077012
> 
> 
> Everything about this elegant lady is so perfect. And a Birkin Sellier is so rare to see in the wild!
> View attachment 5077014
> 
> 
> This Herbag that just happened to be queuing in front of me
> View attachment 5077015


Your posts are such bittersweet treats... Great pictures!


----------



## voguekelly711

Another wasted photo op at the JFK airport lounge today while waiting for my flight!!

- Noir B25 GHW
- GP36 looked like Rose Pourpre


----------



## cassisberry

Snapped a pic of a Herbag in the wild.


----------



## cravin

Rooftop bar in NYC.




Also went to RH Rooftop in Meatpacking for lunch today and every woman in the place must have had an H bag with her. Saw a B25, mini Evelyn, B35 and that was just walking to our table. Line of people trying to get into the MP boutique too.  The brand is doing a okay.


----------



## tlamdang08

Sorry for a bad image, I don’t want to scare my mom if I let she aware that I am taking stranger pictures  
Lime exotic  skin ( either alligator or crocodile) Birkin25


----------



## Stansy

Saw a 36 Doublesens in blue-white today, soaking wet in the rain, but I couldn‘t snap a pic as I had to protect my Constance


----------



## Perja

I didn’t manage to get a picture of a painted Birkin and the gold tressage Birkin... My camera just wouldn’t cooperate...
Chocolate Kelly


TGM Evelyn



Love the B in its raincoat!



Pristine sneakers...

Admittedly, it was like shooting fish in a barrel, it was around FSH.


----------



## chiaoapple

An eclectic collection


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

chiaoapple said:


> An eclectic collection
> View attachment 5094161
> View attachment 5094162
> View attachment 5094163
> View attachment 5094164
> View attachment 5094165


The girl in black and white looks so chic in her sandals and bag!


----------



## JeanGranger

chiaoapple said:


> An eclectic collection
> View attachment 5094164



This is probably what I have to do when I get Mini Kelly. Put my iPhone max in the pants pocket


----------



## missmythology

I’ve just been browsing through (older) store try on-pics and saw the chic girl and her mini evie behind me in this photo. It’s the only photo I have but I really like her cute and casual style .. ! I think it’s Etain..


----------



## winks

can anybody tell me which size this was? snapped today in Zurich, Switzerland


----------



## ChloeSF

winks said:


> can anybody tell me which size this was? snapped today in Zurich, Switzerland


Looks like a sellier-style Kelly 25  Possibly tadelakt leather but it's hard to tell!


----------



## duggi84

Saw an Evelyne Sellier today for the first time “in the wild.” It looked great!


----------



## ChloeSF

duggi84 said:


> Saw an Evelyne Sellier today for the first time “in the wild.” It looked great!


Nice sighting! I feel like I rarely see Hermes in SF outside of the area just around the boutique


----------



## duggi84

ChloeSF said:


> Nice sighting! I feel like I rarely see Hermes in SF outside of the area just around the boutique



I know right?  I see an abundance of MK in my local area of SF.


----------



## HippieHeart

Spotted a Birkin and Oran sandals while getting vaccinated. Does anyone else feel sheepish about taking random photos of strangers??


----------



## Perja

HippieHeart said:


> View attachment 5099982
> 
> 
> Spotted a Birkin and Oran sandals while getting vaccinated. Does anyone else feel sheepish about taking random photos of strangers??


Nah, I'm a shameless creeper.


----------



## HippieHeart

Perja said:


> Nah, I'm a shameless creeper.



LOL. Creepy


----------



## ardenp

Joining the handbag safari. I believe this Evelyn PM was Vert Cypress color (lighting isn't ideal) and I'm fascinated as its similar to Blue Nuit where it can function like a black bag.  Second photo is B25 in BN, which just inspires the "I'd like that one please!" feels.


----------



## Phiona88

Saw a glimpse of this beautiful Birkin passing by in front of me.



This fiery Kelly 



Lindy Tressage's are always very special and eye-catching



24/24 taking the escalator to dinner (at least that was where I was headed...)



Hermes Berline with an interesting bunny/doggy charm in tow


----------



## chiaoapple

Was lucky that these ladies were all standing/sitting still in front of me, allowing clear shots! There’s more H than first meets the eye in all 3!


----------



## Perja

At the bar!


----------



## celebrationfl

At the hospital, waiting for a pre-op appointment, I saw this beautiful orange birkin!


----------



## chiaoapple

Should I feel happy that I am getting better at taking these shots? Haha.  Anyway, please enjoy.
My fave sighting is the tiny ostrich Kelly.


----------



## keirii

Spotted this cutie.


----------



## duggi84

Spotted a red B35 downtown today.


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

chiaoapple said:


> Should I feel happy that I am getting better at taking these shots? Haha.  Anyway, please enjoy.
> My fave sighting is the tiny ostrich Kelly.
> View attachment 5108858
> View attachment 5108859
> View attachment 5108860
> View attachment 5108861
> View attachment 5108862
> View attachment 5108863
> View attachment 5108864


That ghillies ! Just died ...


----------



## CaviarChanel

Visited some friends and had lunch at a neighborhood dim sum place in San Francisco TODAY.  Surprise, surprise, I saw a lady wearing a "Hermes Plume en Fete" scarf (CW01) at the next table with her family ..  Too close to snap a picture without being seen.  



			https://www.hermes.com/uk/en/product/plumes-en-fete-scarf-90-H003433Sv01/


----------



## BBINX

celebrationfl said:


> At the hospital, waiting for a pre-op appointment, I saw this beautiful orange birkin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108684


Oh my gosh! The B30 on the floor at the hospital/clinic……….I cringed at the germs, even with all the sanitation in our COVID world


----------



## Bagaholic222

BBINX said:


> Oh my gosh! The B30 on the floor at the hospital/clinic……….I cringed at the germs, even with all the sanitation in our COVID world


OK I'm glad I'm not the only person harbouring those thoughts


----------



## duggi84

BBINX said:


> Oh my gosh! The B30 on the floor at the hospital/clinic……….I cringed at the germs, even with all the sanitation in our COVID world





Bagaholic222 said:


> OK I'm glad I'm not the only person harbouring those thoughts



But aren't the feet supposed to keep the leather off the ground? 

All joking aside, I couldn't imagine putting any personal item on the floor of a hospital or clinic


----------



## QuelleFromage

BBINX said:


> Oh my gosh! The B30 on the floor at the hospital/clinic……….I cringed at the germs, even with all the sanitation in our COVID world





Bagaholic222 said:


> OK I'm glad I'm not the only person harbouring those thoughts





duggi84 said:


> But aren't the feet supposed to keep the leather off the ground?
> 
> All joking aside, I couldn't imagine putting any personal item on the floor of a hospital or clinic


I thought we were done shaming people in this thread? For all we know this person disinfected their bag...plus aren't there just as many or more germs on chairs in a hospital?


----------



## Bagaholic222

QuelleFromage said:


> I thought we were done shaming people in this thread? For all we know this person disinfected their bag...plus aren't there just as many or more germs on chairs in a hospital?


I'm sorry that my comments came across as negative - I can hear my Mom in my head telling me not to put things on the floor


----------



## tonkamama

Yes….the person in the photo didn’t ask to be photographed and posted on the public forum to be ”joking” about how to use the bag….

also please…no one is asking to show their faces on the public forum with or without a handbag!  




QuelleFromage said:


> I thought we were done shaming people in this thread? For all we know this person disinfected their bag...plus aren't there just as many or more germs on chairs in a hospital?


----------



## marzipanchen

Saw this lady in a café the other day with her Strawberry Birdie B.
I admire how she looks so put together even in the heat of summer! In contrast, I felt a bit frumpy in my jogging pants and Birkenstocks, haha.


----------



## duggi84

QuelleFromage said:


> I thought we were done shaming people in this thread? For all we know this person disinfected their bag...plus aren't there just as many or more germs on chairs in a hospital?





tonkamama said:


> Yes….the person in the photo didn’t ask to be photographed and posted on the public forum to be ”joking” about how to use the bag….
> 
> also please…no one is asking to show their faces on the public forum with or without a handbag!



You're all absolutely right.  While I didn't intend to poke fun at the person in question, it definitely came across that way.  If I could remove my post, I would. (why are we not allowed to delete our posts...?)


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bev Hills drive by spotting! We are twinning with the Pegase …. She just doesn’t know it


----------



## Happyhippo

The Herbag has been on my mind lately, and then one pops up in front of me! Must be a sign…


----------



## Ethengdurst

marzipanchen said:


> Saw this lady in a café the other day with her Strawberry Birdie B.
> I admire how she looks so put together even in the heat of summer! In contrast, I felt a bit frumpy in my jogging pants and Birkenstocks, haha.
> View attachment 5111927


Me thinks the sandals and the hat are H too!


----------



## Phiona88

Txoceangirl said:


> Bev Hills drive by spotting! We are twinning with the Pegase …. She just doesn’t know it
> 
> View attachment 5113321




Oooh! Is that a Birkin Sellier as well?


----------



## Txoceangirl

Phiona88 said:


> Oooh! Is that a Birkin Sellier as well?


Sure was!


----------



## Purse snob

marzipanchen said:


> Saw this lady in a café the other day with her Strawberry Birdie B.
> I admire how she looks so put together even in the heat of summer! In contrast, I felt a bit frumpy in my jogging pants and Birkenstocks, haha.
> View attachment 5111927


I love her style and just how toned her arms


----------



## Muffin_Top

marzipanchen said:


> Saw this lady in a café the other day with her Strawberry Birdie B.
> I admire how she looks so put together even in the heat of summer! In contrast, I felt a bit frumpy in my jogging pants and Birkenstocks, haha.
> View attachment 5111927


I love this lady's hat, it looks pretty Hermes-ish


----------



## Perja

At the vax centre this morning, to shame me for bringing a Chanel myself 




Edited to chop the heads off just in case


----------



## RueMonge

Purse snob said:


> I love her style and just how toned her arms


Me too. I am obsessing over everything about her style.


----------



## OhNoIShouldnt

This sneaky Birkin in Harrods today! The owner was buying a lizard/leather mix mini Lady Dior which was also stunning.


----------



## garçon_H




----------



## nymeria

It's a NYC museum- of COURSE she's wearing black! (Sorry for the imperfect focus)


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Only noticed her cus masks are mandatory on public transport and she’s not wearing one SMH.


----------



## catsinthebag

LovingTheOrange said:


> Only noticed her cus masks are mandatory on public transport and she’s not wearing one SMH.
> View attachment 5115909



That looks like Boston! Surprising because overall, people have been really good about wearing masks on public transit, but I guess there’s always someone…


----------



## LovingTheOrange

catsinthebag said:


> That looks like Boston! Surprising because overall, people have been really good about wearing masks on public transit, but I guess there’s always someone…


What a good eye!! Yes, it's Boston on the green line haha


----------



## catsinthebag

LovingTheOrange said:


> What a good eye!! Yes, it's Boston on the green line haha



I saw the map of the stops and it’s unmistakable if you live there!


----------



## Roz2019

Perja said:


> At the vax centre this morning, to shame me for bringing a Chanel myself
> 
> View attachment 5114792
> 
> 
> Edited to chop the heads off just in case


Anyone knows the name of this bag? Thanks


----------



## Meta

Roz2019 said:


> Anyone knows the name of this bag? Thanks


So Kelly, a discontinued style but one can find it on the preloved/resale market.


----------



## Phiona88

Was eyeballing this So Kelly until I realized she had a stunning friend


----------



## QuelleFromage

Phiona88 said:


> Was eyeballing this So Kelly until I realized she had a stunning friend
> 
> View attachment 5116537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116539


Is that B Swift? It looks so smooth and yummy!


----------



## Phiona88

QuelleFromage said:


> Is that B Swift? It looks so smooth and yummy!



I believe it was!


----------



## Perja

Phiona88 said:


> Was eyeballing this So Kelly until I realized she had a stunning friend
> 
> View attachment 5116537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116539


All these So Kelly sightings are making me regret passing on a gently loved one from a friend!


----------



## bagnut1

Perja said:


> All these So Kelly sightings are making me regret passing on a gently loved one from a friend!


FYI there's one on AFF, a 22 Capucine.


----------



## Roz2019

Meta said:


> So Kelly, a discontinued style but one can find it on the preloved/resale market.


Thanks for your info. Definitely will check on the preloved.


----------



## nymeria

@QuelleFromage
QuelleFromage, post: 34599110,
Is that B Swift? It looks so smooth and yummy!

@Phiona88
"Phiona88, post: 34599176,
I believe it was!

My vote is Jonathan- has that same smooth finish, looks a bit "stiffer" and has been offered the past few years in that bag. But could be either.


----------



## QuelleFromage

nymeria said:


> @QuelleFromage
> QuelleFromage, post: 34599110,
> Is that B Swift? It looks so smooth and yummy!
> 
> @Phiona88
> "Phiona88, post: 34599176,
> I believe it was!
> 
> My vote is Jonathan- has that same smooth finish, looks a bit "stiffer" and has been offered the past few years in that bag. But could be either.


Well, same family, literary and leather  I don't see a lot of Swift B30s so it's interesting (like I need another noir B30!).


----------



## Four Tails

Spotted a B30 that was perhaps Mykonos or Bleu Zellige with PHW at a Penn Medicine lab location yesterday. I had my gold B35 packed to the gills with necessary objects to fill the two hours I had to spend there.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Well, not exactly in the wild, but the series was done in such a way. Nonetheless, it’s a classic!


----------



## Perja

a couple sightings in the FSH area


----------



## Perja

Not my own wildlife sighting but spotted on IG 



and earlier in the week


----------



## Stansy

i really liked her Orans - could this be Bleu Paradis? the color looks „creamy“...


----------



## Perja

Airport life is back!


----------



## julian.f

Perja said:


> Airport life is back!


Oh dear! This makes me nostalgic for CDG. This is when you realise the lockdown has really done a number on you


----------



## Notorious Pink

Photo not taken by me. Apparently my doppelgänger was shopping at Madison yesterday. My SA was freaked out until they saw her from the front! It’s so weird, I have the same dress! (Although I also carry my bag on the left, I would never hold a coffee on my bag side).

ETA: if this is you, text me! Let’s coordinate!


----------



## TankerToad

marzipanchen said:


> Saw this lady in a café the other day with her Strawberry Birdie B.
> I admire how she looks so put together even in the heat of summer! In contrast, I felt a bit frumpy in my jogging pants and Birkenstocks, haha.
> View attachment 5111927


Love everything about this photo


----------



## chiaoapple

Some recent sightings that I was able to capture


----------



## paula24jen

chiaoapple said:


> Some recent sightings that I was able to capture
> View attachment 5124454
> View attachment 5124455
> View attachment 5124456
> View attachment 5124457
> View attachment 5124458


Although the Kelly dangling open made me wince (but yes, it’s her bag to treat however she wishes)…


----------



## ChloeSF

Spotted this etain Evelyne while waiting to board the ferry on Mykonos  



	

		
			
		

		
	
!


----------



## RueMonge

ChloeSF said:


> Spotted this etain Evelyne while waiting to board the ferry on Mykonos
> 
> View attachment 5124879
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Well, let’s just all take a moment of silence to imagine the joy of being on Mykonos right now.


----------



## Txoceangirl

Caught these two at my local mall (where my H is). It was tricky to snap this pic as I was walking with a Birkin and a large boba tea in my hands.


----------



## ChloeSF

RueMonge said:


> Well, let’s just all take a moment of silence to imagine the joy of being on Mykonos right now.


It's absolutely magnificent! No cruise ships = no insane crowds. The weather is also glorious


----------



## OhNoIShouldnt

This thread is so dangerous  Not only am I doing my usual observe and admire bags, I have begun to enjoy the "thrill" of getting a good (discreet, let's be classy) shot of them too


----------



## Perja

The few I managed to catch on my work trip to Italy:


----------



## xiaoxiao

A happy kelly was walking in front of me today.


----------



## Ludmilla

xiaoxiao said:


> A happy kelly was walking in front of me today.


Maximilianstraße?


----------



## xiaoxiao

Ludmilla said:


> Maximilianstraße?



Genau


----------



## Ludmilla

xiaoxiao said:


> Genau


 Best place to spot nice bags.


----------



## victoroliveira

This gorgeous B


----------



## Dupsy

victoroliveira said:


> This gorgeous B



Oh my!


----------



## RueMonge

victoroliveira said:


> This gorgeous B


Oh my! In addition to the beautiful bag, that blouse and jacket, and that one fabulous pinky ring. Perfection.


----------



## louise_elouise

Pretty sure this is a Kelly 25 retourne, gold on gold


----------



## Aelfaerie

Does this count? I was watching Wimbledon, but got distracted every time the camera panned to the royal box, because guess what was sitting behind Martina Navratilova and Billie Jean King???


----------



## duggi84

Aelfaerie said:


> Does this count? I was watching Wimbledon, but got distracted every time the camera panned to the royal box, because guess what was sitting behind Martina Navratilova and Billie Jean King???
> 
> View attachment 5132836



Someone definitely knew their seat would be in-view of the camera.  I feel bad for that little awning on the left


----------



## HeartHermes

duggi84 said:


> Someone definitely knew their seat would be in-view of the camera.  I feel bad for that little awning on the left


I was thinking the exact thing on both points.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Aaargh! Gutted to be one of the people to spot a wildlife sighting without a photo.. But I was in the Apple store trading in my phone for a newer one so no way to take a pic! If you were the lady coming into Apple Bluewater with (I think) a Jaune Ambre B30 with a bright blue Paddock charm and wearing fluffy Oran’s I just want to say hello! I practically never see H out shopping in my county so it was exciting, DH spotted the Oran’s.. he’s in denial but so addicted really


----------



## lifegetsbetterwithh

Spotted this lady with her lovely daughter (?) at lunch the other day. Her B was a B35 Étoupe with GHW... one of my faves.


----------



## Perja

A dump of July pictures!


----------



## julian.f

Perja said:


> A dump of July pictures!
> View attachment 5145196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145198
> View attachment 5145199
> View attachment 5145200
> View attachment 5145201
> View attachment 5145202
> View attachment 5145204
> View attachment 5145205


These really end up being a guilty pleasure in our current times of limited travel ❤


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> A dump of July pictures!
> View attachment 5145196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145198
> View attachment 5145199
> View attachment 5145200
> View attachment 5145201
> View attachment 5145202
> View attachment 5145204
> View attachment 5145205


I LOVE the Birkin in the 1st shot!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Out and about in London…Uber chic lady with a Kelly and a Lindy on the escalator


----------



## Yoshi1296

Perja said:


> A dump of July pictures!
> View attachment 5145196
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5145198
> View attachment 5145199
> View attachment 5145200
> View attachment 5145201
> View attachment 5145202
> View attachment 5145204
> View attachment 5145205


Is this barcelona in some of these pictures?


----------



## Perja

Yoshi1296 said:


> Is this barcelona in some of these pictures?


Nope  just Paris


----------



## nashpoo

Spotted someone wearing not one, but two birkins!


----------



## julian.f

nashpoo said:


> Spotted someone wearing not one, but two birkins!
> View attachment 5146373


GREEDY!!!


----------



## Perja

nothing as fancy as the double B, but a few sightings... including indoors while waiting for a meeting


----------



## julian.f

Perja said:


> nothing as fancy as the double B, but a few sightings... including indoors while waiting for a meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146520
> View attachment 5146521
> View attachment 5146522


These ladies made me want to go out shopping! I love the look of nr. 1, this great combination of put together casual.


----------



## undecided45

Perja said:


> nothing as fancy as the double B, but a few sightings... including indoors while waiting for a meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146520
> View attachment 5146521
> View attachment 5146522


I LOVE that black dress with the Birkin. So dramatic.


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. at Palo Alto today ..


----------



## jiljenner

Perja said:


> nothing as fancy as the double B, but a few sightings... including indoors while waiting for a meeting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5146520


This is _such _a good street style shot!


----------



## costenking

Spotted at Ohare airport in Chicago! Looks like a B30.


----------



## Perja

My phone is inexplicably slow so keep getting blurry shots these are the only ones that I managed to get right despite seeing a 5p pink B, a gold one and a couple Kelly


----------



## figtarts

Is that a Barenia evelyne?


----------



## lulilu

julian.f said:


> These really end up being a guilty pleasure in our current times of limited travel ❤



I am dying to get to Europe!  These photos make me want to travel even more.  I have to settle for watching foreign shows on tv.


----------



## paula24jen

lulilu said:


> I am dying to get to Europe!  These photos make me want to travel even more.  I have to settle for watching foreign shows on tv.


The only travel I’m doing is to Ban Island!


----------



## LVinCali

At lunch yesterday in Athens


----------



## chiaoapple

Some July sightings.


----------



## wantitneedit

LVinCali said:


> At lunch yesterday in Athens
> 
> View attachment 5152639
> View attachment 5152641


Is this Grand Bretagne hotel?  Badly missing Athens


----------



## LVinCali

wantitneedit said:


> Is this Grand Bretagne hotel?  Badly missing Athens



Impressive.  Yes it is!


----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> My phone is inexplicably slow so keep getting blurry shots these are the only ones that I managed to get right despite seeing a 5p pink B, a gold one and a couple Kelly
> 
> View attachment 5150004
> View attachment 5150005


The second pic!!


----------



## diane278

I didn’t get a pic but I might have seen a Craie B where I live! Not sure if it was legit but it looked good. I was too stunned to get my phone out in time to capture it.


----------



## hermesgeek

Just a lurker here, never posted but when two of the exact same bags I own are right in front me worn by what seems to be a gorgeous mother and daughter, my camera snaps automatically! Toolbox 26 etoupe palladium hardware in swift and Lindy 34 etoupe palladium hardware in clemence


----------



## ChloeSF

There were two of us in a row with Hermes, going up the escalator at the downtown Target yesterday! The woman in front of me may not have spotted my mini Kelly II in Rose Lipstick chevre, but I certainly noticed her STUNNING Lindy in Anemone swift


----------



## Notorious Pink

No pic, but I passed a B30 in rose lipstick chevre GHW and nearly passed out!


----------



## fruitbythefoot

Totally casual


----------



## skybluesky

Couldn't take a picture, but I saw an Evelyne GM in Etoupe at Target! I was carrying my Evelyne TPM.


----------



## Aelfaerie

Could not resist taking a sneaky pic!


----------



## elle woods

ChloeSF said:


> There were two of us in a row with Hermes, going up the escalator at the downtown Target yesterday! The woman in front of me may not have spotted my mini Kelly II in Rose Lipstick chevre, but I certainly noticed her STUNNING Lindy in Anemone swift
> View attachment 5153972


Is that a Glennan bracelet just sticking out? I'm getting nervous that it would have fallen out at some point


----------



## ChloeSF

elle woods said:


> Is that a Glennan bracelet just sticking out? I'm getting nervous that it would have fallen out at some point


It definitely looks like it, and yeah - good point! It does look slightly precarious there


----------



## Perja

Casual Friday sightings!


----------



## Perja

When it comes to H wildlife at my favourite coffee spot, the expression “shooting fish in a barrel” comes to mind. I can barely pick up my cup for all the action!


----------



## Phiona88

I've been so busy that I've forgotten to post in such a long time! Enjoy guys!

This Halzan literally occupying the stool next to me!



I love everything about this women's outfit.



Cute baby bump and Lindy!



I like the colors of this Picotin Casaque.



This Mini Kelly hovering near my husband's head during dinner



Chic lady with her Birkin


----------



## pasdedeux1

You guys much live in some very popular H areas! I never see them around me.


----------



## Tonimichelle

pasdedeux1 said:


> You guys much live in some very popular H areas! I never see them around me.


Me neither!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Spotted a Birkin 40 in Etain PH in Vienna


----------



## xiaoxiao

DennisLVoes said:


> Spotted a Birkin 40 in Etain PH in Vienna
> View attachment 5161267



GREAT shot!!!!


----------



## Muffin_Top

A nice flashy green Picotin.
I did my best for discretion : this lady and I were alone in the street !


----------



## victoroliveira

Waiting for a coffee and hi, garden party!


----------



## iamyumi

Not sure what colour this is. The Twilly is so pretty!


----------



## lindacherie

iamyumi said:


> Not sure what colour this is. The Twilly is so pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5163151



Maybe Ebene? She and her bag look lovely!


----------



## _gelato_

I was out for an afternoon stroll and… saw 3 Birkins, 2 Kellys (both looked to be SOs) and 1 C 24 - all spotted within the span of 45 mins  It’s like there was a secret neighbourhood convention of the BKCs! The bags were beautiful but it did make me a tad sad thinking of my wishlist bag (seemingly never materialising) 

only managed to photo some that I saw (2 x SO Kellys, 1 Etain/etoupe B, 1 Gris T Birkin), there was also a gorgeous Gold B that I was too stunned to snap a photo of


----------



## _gelato_

_gelato_ said:


> I was out for an afternoon stroll and… saw 3 Birkins, 2 Kellys (both looked to be SOs) and 1 C 24 - all spotted within the span of 45 mins  It’s like there was a secret neighbourhood convention of the BKCs! The bags were beautiful but it did make me a tad sad thinking of my wishlist bag (seemingly never materialising)
> 
> only managed to photo some that I saw (2 x SO Kellys, 1 Etain/etoupe B, 1 Gris T Birkin), there was also a gorgeous Gold B that I was too stunned to snap a photo of
> View attachment 5163250
> 
> View attachment 5163251
> 
> View attachment 5163252


Shortly after posting this I saw a K25 in Vert Bosphore (I think)  Deffo a convention!


----------



## ChloeSF

_gelato_ said:


> Shortly after posting this I saw a K25 in Vert Bosphore (I think)  Deffo a convention!


If you're going to have sightings like that anywhere, Knightsbridge is certainly the spot!


----------



## _gelato_

ChloeSF said:


> If you're going to have sightings like that anywhere, Knightsbridge is certainly the spot!


Actually this is the first time I’ve seen the BKCs in the area (and so many all at once!), previously only saw a few Picotins and Evelynes.


----------



## louise_elouise

_gelato_ said:


> Actually this is the first time I’ve seen the BKCs in the area (and so many all at once!), previously only saw a few Picotins and Evelynes.


Knightbridge and Bond St are the BEST places for wildlife viewings IMO! there's always exciting stuff around


----------



## duggi84

Ran across another Rose Azalee carrier today in Nieman’s in SF, we had a brief cute exchange (I was carrying my TB20).  I think it was a K25.  I always get excited when I see another Rose Azalee!


----------



## paula24jen

duggi84 said:


> Ran across another Rose Azalee carrier today in Nieman’s in SF, we had a brief cute exchange (I was carrying my TB20).  I think it was a K25.  I always get excited when I see another Rose Azalee!
> 
> View attachment 5164938


I wonder what was in the orange bag??!


----------



## _gelato_

Pretty Kelly (28?) with a matching Rodeo. Not sure what the colour is!


----------



## louise_elouise

_gelato_ said:


> Pretty Kelly (28?) with a matching Rodeo. Not sure what the colour is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5165273


Hm I think it's parchemin or argile, but does anyone else think there may be something off about this bag?  The glazing looks really dark and the way it's creased in certain places...never seen an H bag do that


----------



## ChloeSF

duggi84 said:


> Ran across another Rose Azalee carrier today in Nieman’s in SF, we had a brief cute exchange (I was carrying my TB20).  I think it was a K25.  I always get excited when I see another Rose Azalee!
> 
> View attachment 5164938


*Missed connections* I was there on Saturday too! With my Rose Extreme clemence K28. I didn't see this person (or your bag!), but it would've been so funny if we'd posted the same one


----------



## duggi84

ChloeSF said:


> *Missed connections* I was there on Saturday too! With my Rose Extreme clemence K28. I didn't see this person (or your bag!), but it would've been so funny if we'd posted the same one



Oh wow funny we didn't run into each other!  I saw a LOT of H bags this Saturday downtown, but only got the one pic


----------



## skybluesky

Spotted in Burlington, VT: Rose Sakura P18!


----------



## NervousNellie

In Vegas and saw this stunning cream colored Kelly sellier. Tried to photograph it but wasn’t very successful. Hopefully you get the idea! Likely SO as the sangles were a different color like gold or biscuit. Couldn’t tell.


----------



## NervousNellie

NervousNellie said:


> In Vegas and saw this stunning cream colored Kelly sellier. Tried to photograph it but wasn’t very successful. Hopefully you get the idea! Likely SO as the sangles were a different color like gold or biscuit. Couldn’t tell.



Looking at the picture again I’m not so sure it was more than one color. Anyway, after this sighting, I also saw a picotin, herbag, constance, and garden party (that last one was at the  Hermes store).


----------



## Perja




----------



## HeartHermes

paula24jen said:


> I wonder what was in the orange bag??!


Just thinking the same thing! lol


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## Perja

and just missed a guy walking past with a black Birkin, using it *gasp* like a tote with a small package inside and sundries.


----------



## Ethengdurst

Saw this cool lady in Vegas a couple of weeks ago with a Lindy 26(?) in blue pale or blue glacier.


----------



## _gelato_

Does anyone know what colour this Kelly is? Blue Atoll?


----------



## millivanilli

Perja said:


> View attachment 5175569
> 
> 
> and just missed a guy walking past with a black Birkin, using it *gasp* like a tote with a small package inside and sundries.


ahh that little cutie that holds a cell phone and a lipstick, I really want that! Saw it on the runway show online and was in love. Didn't know these alredy hit the stores. Thank you, that pic is highly appreciated!


----------



## Ayala

_gelato_ said:


> Does anyone know what colour this Kelly is? Blue Atoll?
> View attachment 5175790



Maybe Bleu de Nord?


----------



## Julide

DennisLVoes said:


> Spotted a Birkin 40 in Etain PH in Vienna
> View attachment 5161267


Cool shoes!!


----------



## Perja

I really take this wildlife hunting as a personal challenge. And when my prey escapes unphotographed, I feel really frustrated  





Missed: a full leather GP 36 in a taupe-y color, a Victoria II and one of those Octogone bags worn cross body, this one with a round orange design on the front.


----------



## Helventara

The first one. Wow   Silver buckled shoes with silvery bag, all black outfit and a cigarette!  Thank you @Perja for hunting!


----------



## ladysarah

Perja said:


> I really take this wildlife hunting as a personal challenge. And when my prey escapes unphotographed, I feel really frustrated
> View attachment 5176821
> View attachment 5176822
> View attachment 5176823
> View attachment 5176824
> 
> Missed: a full leather GP 36 in a taupe-y color, a Victoria II and one of those Octogone bags worn cross body, this one with a round orange design on the front.


Impressive photos ! I was also people watching in Paris - excellent hunting ground - but  I don’t have the necessary skills to take photos. Perhaps you can train us?


----------



## Perja

BVBookshop said:


> The first one. Wow   Silver buckled shoes with silvery bag, all black outfit and a cigarette!  Thank you @Perja for hunting!


Doesn’t get more Parisian than her!!



ladysarah said:


> Impressive photos ! I was also people watching in Paris - excellent hunting ground - but  I don’t have the necessary skills to take photos. Perhaps you can train us?


Well... you know those impossibly rude d-bags always milling around with their phone in hand? That’s me, and that’s how I do it 
Plus, I’m rrrreeeeeaaaaaallllllyyyyyyy shameless when taking pics.


----------



## millivanilli

BVBookshop said:


> The first one. Wow   Silver buckled shoes with silvery bag, all black outfit and a cigarette!  Thank you @Perja for hunting!


 I like that pic the most, too
The shoes are H, too, I have them with a gold buckle as the silver ones were sold out. Guess that means I need a gold B now..


----------



## floflo

Perja said:


> I really take this wildlife hunting as a personal challenge. And when my prey escapes unphotographed, I feel really frustrated
> View attachment 5176821
> View attachment 5176822
> View attachment 5176823
> View attachment 5176824
> 
> Missed: a full leather GP 36 in a taupe-y color, a Victoria II and one of those Octogone bags worn cross body, this one with a round orange design on the front.


Just curious - in the 3rd photo - since when did Picotins come with clochette?


----------



## Perja

floflo said:


> Just curious - in the 3rd photo - since when did Picotins come with clochette?



Pretty sure it was the clochette from something else as the stitching colour didn’t match IRL.


----------



## garçon_H

Not literally in the wild but in window display of a gallery on Park avenue.


----------



## happiness07

Finally found one. In Las Vegas at Hakassan restaurant


----------



## Luvbolide

Perja said:


> I really take this wildlife hunting as a personal challenge. And when my prey escapes unphotographed, I feel really frustrated
> View attachment 5176821
> View attachment 5176822
> View attachment 5176823
> View attachment 5176824
> 
> Missed: a full leather GP 36 in a taupe-y color, a Victoria II and one of those Octogone bags worn cross body, this one with a round orange design on the front.




Is that little Picotin in the top pic a silvery metallic color?  If so, I love it!!  And, of course, need one!!


----------



## Rami00

Complimented on her bag and she got so happy! Right outside the yorkdale mall in Toronto.


----------



## elle woods

Rami00 said:


> Complimented on her bag and she got so happy! Right outside the yorkdale mall in Toronto.


Great shot! I only see H bags at Yorkdale or the H store itself in Toronto


----------



## hclubfan

Rami00 said:


> Complimented on her bag and she got so happy! Right outside the yorkdale mall in Toronto.


Now that IS a rare sighting at Yorkdale, or anywhere in Toronto! I hope you weren’t there when the shooting took place.


----------



## Suncatcher

Rami00 said:


> Complimented on her bag and she got so happy! Right outside the yorkdale mall in Toronto.


A rare sighting indeed anywhere let alone in Toronto. You would think most people with an Himalayan would keep it under lock and key in a closet never to see the light of day. Good to see it out and about. I was once asked by my SA if I wanted one and was surprised that it was available for purchase in Toronto.


----------



## Rami00

Suncatcher said:


> A rare sighting indeed anywhere let alone in Toronto. You would think most people with an Himalayan would keep it under lock and key in a closet never to see the light of day. Good to see it out and about. I was once asked by my SA if I wanted one and was surprised that it was available for purchase in Toronto.


I absolutely agree. I seen a few in Montreal but this was about second time I have seen one in Toronto. Ooooooo the SA must really like you.


----------



## Rami00

hclubfan said:


> Now that IS a rare sighting at Yorkdale, or anywhere in Toronto! I hope you weren’t there when the shooting took place.


Apparently, I was just sitting there, being oblivious until everyone started to shuffle in panic. What a traumatic experience, Ill stick to online shopping lol


----------



## Perja




----------



## tinkerbell68

I LOVE all these sightings...don't think I've ever seen any H in the wild where I live! Also love guessing where these sightings take place!


----------



## Perja

tinkerbell68 said:


> I LOVE all these sightings...don't think I've ever seen any H in the wild where I live! Also love guessing where these sightings take place!



Tell you one thing: whatever town I’m in at any given time, no H bag is safe from my lens.


----------



## loh

@Perja , I love seeing your photos!  Such great shots.  It's almost as if the subjects are posing for you!


----------



## floridamama

At the nail salon today - gold 30 phw


----------



## Perja

Sometimes, people catch me taking pictures... like the guy standing with Ms. Herline and Ms. Chanel. He gave me such a stink eye...


----------



## catin

Perja said:


> View attachment 5182897
> 
> Sometimes, people catch me taking pictures... like the guy standing with Ms. Herline and Ms. Chanel. He gave me such a stink eye...
> 
> View attachment 5182899
> 
> And sometimes, people I meet (and don’t know) carry H at our appointments.


It warms my heart to see Berlines in the wild


----------



## Rami00

Montréal H!


----------



## Perja




----------



## _gelato_

Gold matte croc B spotted


----------



## xiaoxiao

_gelato_ said:


> Gold matte croc B spotted
> View attachment 5184723


----------



## Perja

This pink pair made me smile today.


----------



## MooMooVT

skybluesky said:


> Spotted in Burlington, VT: Rose Sakura P18!


WHAT???? I lived in Burlington for 17 years and never spotted one! I also never saw a moose and they're likely a larger population than those with Hermes bags.


----------



## skybluesky

MooMooVT said:


> WHAT???? I lived in Burlington for 17 years and never spotted one! I also never saw a moose and they're likely a larger population than those with Hermes bags.



I grew up there!  Moose for sure > H crowd.  I was getting take out on Church st and holding grocery bags, I literally stared for as long as I could!  The lady was with her family and looked casual yet elegant.  I’m pretty sure she was a tourist.


----------



## marbella8

_gelato_ said:


> I was out for an afternoon stroll and… saw 3 Birkins, 2 Kellys (both looked to be SOs) and 1 C 24 - all spotted within the span of 45 mins  It’s like there was a secret neighbourhood convention of the BKCs! The bags were beautiful but it did make me a tad sad thinking of my wishlist bag (seemingly never materialising)
> 
> only managed to photo some that I saw (2 x SO Kellys, 1 Etain/etoupe B, 1 Gris T Birkin), there was also a gorgeous Gold B that I was too stunned to snap a photo of
> 
> Lot did eye candy! The lady’s shoes though, I love them, anyone know what they are? Thanks!
> View attachment 5163250
> 
> View attachment 5163251
> 
> View attachment 5163252


----------



## Sakura198427

Spotted this Evelyn in a very happy color on a rainy day at my local CVS.


----------



## undecided45

Sakura198427 said:


> Spotted this Evelyn in a very happy color on a rainy day at my local CVS.
> 
> View attachment 5189246


I love this color!


----------



## ChloeSF

Sakura198427 said:


> Spotted this Evelyn in a very happy color on a rainy day at my local CVS.
> 
> View attachment 5189246


Lovely! Is that lime?


----------



## Perja

This one was part of a double sighting, with a woman wearing a black Togo/Clemence retourné, but I didn’t have my camera activated in time...

And because sometimes, there are other species who try to pass themselves as our prey for camouflage:


----------



## Stansy

Perja said:


> And because sometimes, there are other species who try to pass themselves as our prey for camouflage:
> View attachment 5190505





yoox is constantly trying to sell it to me - funnily I get this bag advertised almost everytime I log into tpf…


----------



## Perja

Stansy said:


> View attachment 5190538
> 
> yoox is constantly trying to sell it to me - funnily I get this bag advertised almost everytime I log into tpf…


That’s hilarious. And now that you’ve clicked on it, it’ll follow you around like a bad smell for months


----------



## Stansy

Perja said:


> That’s hilarious. And now that you’ve clicked on it, it’ll follow you around like a bad smell for months


I shall use an extra drop of 24, Faubourg then


----------



## julian.f

I find it ironic that this monstrosity has managed to be featured on page 666. Apropos!


----------



## Stansy

I also have a real one:


----------



## chloebagfreak

Stansy said:


> I also have a real one:
> 
> View attachment 5190821


Love this one! Makes me want a larger Evie
Hermès should use this as their ad photo!


----------



## celebrationfl

I saw this today in Brussels. 
Picotin with traveler


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Oh my gosh!  Is that a Yorkie riding in style?  Too cute!  Gave me my smile for the day.


----------



## happiness07

I stalked and stalked but she didn’t flip her bag!found her in scottsdale fashion square .. i have a feeling she is on this website too… if it is you come out and play wherever you are


----------



## happiness07

julian.f said:


> I find it ironic that this monstrosity has managed to be featured on page 666. Apropos!
> 
> View attachment 5190802


Lmfaoo funny


----------



## Perja

I missed a very nice Feu Evie and a belt on its companion because I was on the road, and allegedly, H hunting while operating a vehicle is a stupid reason to be a danger to yourself and others


----------



## loh

celebrationfl said:


> I saw this today in Brussels.
> Picotin with traveler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191206



Omg, I love this!!


----------



## Perja




----------



## tinkerbell68

Wow, @Perja , you have the eyes of a hawk *and* are super quick on the camera ‘draw’! You also clearly do not live in the PNW of the states…I’m quite sure I have never seen an H bag though I do occasionally see some Orans. 
Love seeing your ‘wildlife’ sightings…thanks for sharing.


----------



## nymeria

Here's my contribution ( and yes, I got one from my car!). I DID cheat- 2 are from inside my H. The B is a barenia- she walked by us and both my SA and I looked, and said simultaneously " Had to wait until she turned- I needed to see the blind stamp to make sure its a barenia!" 


We then proceed to a lovely lady with a mini E


Followed by 2 street sightings




This one I should have been quicker- but a lovely orange K


----------



## Perja

tinkerbell68 said:


> Wow, @Perja , you have the eyes of a hawk *and* are super quick on the camera ‘draw’! You also clearly do not live in the PNW of the states…I’m quite sure I have never seen an H bag though I do occasionally see some Orans.
> Love seeing your ‘wildlife’ sightings…thanks for sharing.


I found that it’s one of those things that just can’t be unseen. Once I started looking for H, I started seeing it everywhere!

But I’m glad you and our fellow TPFers find my images entertaining! I’m glad to have people who share my obsession!


----------



## Grrrace

Luvbolide said:


> Is that little Picotin in the top pic a silvery metallic color?  If so, I love it!!  And, of course, need one!!
> [/Q


----------



## scbear00

skybluesky said:


> I grew up there!  Moose for sure > H crowd.  I was getting take out on Church st and holding grocery bags, I literally stared for as long as I could!  The lady was with her family and looked casual yet elegant.  I’m pretty sure she was a tourist.


haha I was in Burlington this weekend with my bambou jypsiere


----------



## pasdedeux1

skybluesky said:


> I grew up there!  Moose for sure > H crowd.  I was getting take out on Church st and holding grocery bags, I literally stared for as long as I could!  The lady was with her family and looked casual yet elegant.  I’m pretty sure she was a tourist.


Gonna need to know where you chose for takeout 

I went to UVM.


----------



## skybluesky

pasdedeux1 said:


> Gonna need to know where you chose for takeout
> 
> I went to UVM.



I did too!  I wanted to go to Stone Soup but they were closed, so I got takeout from Henry’s.  And got some stuff from City Market.


----------



## skybluesky

scbear00 said:


> haha I was in Burlington this weekend with my bambou jypsiere



Amazing!  Would’ve posted about you in this thread!  I was carrying my rouge piment Evelyne TPM (hands-free!).


----------



## chkpfbeliever

xiaoxiao said:


>


So happy to be seeing bigger bags on real people.  I hope that they will start to make a come back.


----------



## Perja




----------



## Tonimichelle

Yes!! Got two! 
Jypsiere and B25 successfully captured


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Perja said:


> View attachment 5194479
> View attachment 5194480




I'm starting to miss the Gold GP36 that I let go.


----------



## catsinthebag

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm starting to miss the Gold GP36 that I let go.



Me too!


----------



## Perja

chkpfbeliever said:


> I'm starting to miss the Gold GP36 that I let go.





catsinthebag said:


> Me too!


I’ve never been a huge fan but seeing it on that lady certainly made me want one!


----------



## Roz2019

Perja said:


> I’ve never been a huge fan but seeing it on that lady certainly made me want one!


I got the GP36 etoupe if only the handles are slightly longer for carrying on my shoulders and looking at that photo, why is that gold GP36 has unusually longer handles cos there’s still some gaps left in between the top of the bag and her armpit?


----------



## allanrvj

Roz2019 said:


> I got the GP36 etoupe if only the handles are slightly longer for carrying on my shoulders and looking at that photo, why is that gold GP36 has unusually longer handles cos there’s still some gaps left in between the top of the bag and her armpit?


I believe there is a Garden Party Shoulder Bag that is different from the regular Garden Party


----------



## catsinthebag

Roz2019 said:


> I got the GP36 etoupe if only the handles are slightly longer for carrying on my shoulders and looking at that photo, why is that gold GP36 has unusually longer handles cos there’s still some gaps left in between the top of the bag and her armpit?



I don’t think this is a GP Shoulder. I think this bag (which is well loved!) has stretched and softened. My GP handles have stretched a bit and the top can relax down, creating a little more shoulder room over time. It helps if the wearer is small-boned and not wearing a heavy coat!


----------



## Roz2019

allanrvj said:


> I believe there is a Garden Party Shoulder Bag that is different from the regular Garden Party


Thanks for the info. I believe you are right cos I am looking at my gp and the handles are definitely a lot shorter than the one in the photo. They are not the same and given the choice, I would have preferred that GP shoulder bag.


----------



## Perja

Not our usual fare but hey, this thread must be fed!


----------



## allanrvj

Perja said:


> View attachment 5196630
> 
> Not our usual fare but hey, this thread must be fed!


Love the color. I didn’t know it came with striped yellow handles. I’ve only seen drab ones like dark greys and maroons.


----------



## Perja

allanrvj said:


> Love the color. I didn’t know it came with striped yellow handles. I’ve only seen drab ones like dark greys and maroons.


I’ve seen a few colorful ones over the years but true that it’s mostly neutrals, except when they do summer editions.

And now, for the catch of the day:


----------



## Perja

I loved the matching rodeo!


----------



## catin

@Perja You live a much more fun life out and about than I do  I wish I saw this many nice bags each week!!


----------



## _gelato_

Are these both Ghilies?


----------



## etoupebirkin

_gelato_ said:


> Are these both Ghilies?
> View attachment 5197576
> 
> View attachment 5197577


The bottom is a Ghillies. The top one is not. But both are gorgeous!!!


----------



## tinkerbell68

My first sighting in the wild…in Paris so cheating perhaps!


----------



## Perja

catin said:


> @Perja You live a much more fun life out and about than I do  I wish I saw this many nice bags each week!!


Thank you, and I swear I’m just sitting here like that famous bear in his salmon-filled river. Prey literally jump out at me!

For example, this morning while minding
my own business at a deserted street crossing...


----------



## Bagaholic222

Perja said:


> Thank you, and I swear I’m just sitting here like that famous bear in his salmon-filled river. Prey literally jump out at me!
> 
> For example, this morning while minding
> my own business at a deserted street crossing...
> 
> View attachment 5197959


I wish I looked so chic and effortless grocery shopping!


----------



## Ethengdurst

I am so proud if myself… 
Lindy


Using my son lol



Halzan



Kelly Danse… I didn’t know it was this small



Picotins (1st one is sakura!)





2 in 1 shot… Croc B at the background and K noir with pegase.


----------



## Ethengdurst

One more… GP in noir. I love bag watching hehe


----------



## sf_newyorker

Seeing this earlier made me want to break my own 28 out of hibernation.


----------



## Book Worm

You all have inspired me.
My first time posting wildlife sightings  spotted a Lindy at the mall today…also saw a noir B30 (?) but too slow whipping the phone out.


----------



## Perja

sf_newyorker said:


> Seeing this earlier made me want to break my own 28 out of hibernation.
> 
> View attachment 5198331


Love her outfit except for those inexplicable fur-filled Gucci. 

And can’t stay I’m a fan of the Kelly worn open, peekaboo-style, but this one was too pretty to turn my camera away.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Two B sightings today though I’m afraid I was not as quick on the draw as @Perja I should also acknowledge that all credit goes to DH who loves this new game! A 30 in rouge (not sure which one) with GHW which is my Paris dream…DH says it’s a good omen…and a 35 in noir with PHW stuffed to the gills and carried like the glorified tote that it is…lovely. Both in St. Germain.


----------



## lianedy

Not mine. But, I spotted a Birkin 30 or 35 on the floor of my gym's locker room. I believe it's in gold with gold hardware!


----------



## Phiona88

This incredibly stylish man with his Birkin



Beautiful Etoupe K25 with rodeo



I've seen many bright colored Mini Lindys, but this black one with PHW is really gorgeous too



Going for a haircut



This Birkin camouflaged amongst the seats



GP taking the escalator


----------



## paula24jen

Phiona88 said:


> This incredibly stylish man with his Birkin
> View attachment 5199629
> 
> 
> Beautiful Etoupe K25 with rodeo
> View attachment 5199630
> 
> 
> I've seen many bright colored Mini Lindys, but this black one with PHW is really gorgeous too
> View attachment 5199631
> 
> 
> Going for a haircut
> View attachment 5199632
> 
> 
> This Birkin camouflaged amongst the seats
> View attachment 5199634
> 
> 
> GP taking the escalator
> View attachment 5199635


And the laugh out loud reuse of an H paper bag to carry groceries!


----------



## allanrvj

paula24jen said:


> And the laugh out loud reuse of an H paper bag to carry groceries!


me when I grow up, probably.





I have never seen a Birkin 30 carried so effortlessly by a guy and now I want one.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Two more…the B in Hermès. 


 I’m not terribly familiar with Kellys (more of a B ‘girl’) but I assume this iteration is an SO.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Perja said:


> Thank you, and I swear I’m just sitting here like that famous bear in his salmon-filled river. Prey literally jump out at me!
> 
> For example, this morning while minding
> my own business at a deserted street crossing...
> 
> View attachment 5197959


I'm expecting to appear in your posts sooner or later, I recognize the surroundings on several pics of yours !


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

allanrvj said:


> me when I grow up, probably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen a Birkin 30 carried so effortlessly by a guy and now I want one.


Certainly looks very comfortable & effortless!

We need lessons


----------



## serene

Omg @Ethengdurst you saw so many and funny to use son as a reason  I can imagine him feeling very odd when you suddenly say that ”hey go there quickly so i can take a photo of you!!”


----------



## Perja

Muffin_Top said:


> I'm expecting to appear in your posts sooner or later, I recognize the surroundings on several pics of yours !


  now, which neighbourhood is the question


----------



## Ethengdurst

serene said:


> Omg @Ethengdurst you saw so many and funny to use son as a reason  I can imagine him feeling very odd when you suddenly say that ”hey go there quickly so i can take a photo of you!!”


Yes he was getting annoyed already he wouldn’t look anymore. Good thing my DH wasn’t with me or he would’ve been against it and embarrassed with me


----------



## tinkerbell68

Can I just say that my DH is an awesome spotter? Posting a couple more but TBH, while in Paris, I feel as if instead of spotting ‘wildlife’, I’m spotting animals in a zoo…doesn’t seem quite fair. I should add that I have NEVER seen an H bag in the wild at home…in Paris, they’re everywhere…and hopefully on my arm soon


----------



## Tonimichelle

tinkerbell68 said:


> Can I just say that my DH is an awesome spotter? Posting a couple more but TBH, while in Paris, I feel as if instead of spotting ‘wildlife’, I’m spotting animals in a zoo…doesn’t seem quite fair. I should add that I have NEVER seen an H bag in the wild at home…in Paris, they’re everywhere…and hopefully on my arm soon
> View attachment 5200691
> View attachment 5200691
> View attachment 5200694
> View attachment 5200694


Ooooh thanks for the eye candy! I love a squishy looking B in the wild pic!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Spotted today in London- the last shot is a corner of an indigo croc Kelly. I saw so many Birkin and Kelly on Bond St ( including a few mini Kelly ) and Mount St they appeared positively commonplace!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Tonimichelle said:


> Ooooh thanks for the eye candy! I love a squishy looking B in the wild pic!!


Yes! Hope my B looks as squishy one day…it’s getting there but mostly because it’s clemence and a 35 so gravity is powerful!


----------



## Perja

I saw a bunch of Bs and a pretty blue Evelyn but wasn’t quick enough to draw.


----------



## louise_elouise

Perja said:


> View attachment 5200983
> 
> I saw a bunch of Bs and a pretty blue Evelyn but wasn’t quick enough to draw.


Loving that this thread has become so active lately!! I find these pics so much more interesting than say celebrity street style. 

This bag is gorg. Looks like a Kelly 32 or 35 in bleu nuit


----------



## Swedishstyle

louise_elouise said:


> Loving that this thread has become so active lately!! I find these pics so much more interesting than say celebrity street style.
> 
> This bag is gorg. Looks like a Kelly 32 or 35 in bleu nuit


Beautiful!!! Is it epsom or chèvre?


----------



## Perja

Swedishstyle said:


> Beautiful!!! Is it epsom or chèvre?



it was Epsom, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Perja

No, seriously. I am stalking H wearers or are they stalking me? 


Can’t even take humble public transport without having my phone in hand.


----------



## allanrvj

Perja said:


> No, seriously. I am stalking H wearers or are they stalking me?
> View attachment 5201474
> 
> Can’t even take humble public transport without having my phone in hand.


you're so brave omg. I was trying to take a pic earlier of a gentleman with a Sac a depeches but I got too nervous when I got up close to take a pic that I just didn't


----------



## tinkerbell68

Ducked into FSH today to find a silk that I’ve been hunting for (found along with another silk and a shawl!!!) and saw this woman at the counter with her lovely B with ‘pochette’ and her multiple Hermès shopping bags!



Numerous twillys, non?


----------



## paula24jen

allanrvj said:


> you're so brave omg. I was trying to take a pic earlier of a gentleman with a Sac a depeches but I got too nervous when I got up close to take a pic that I just didn't


And I had you down as a fearless H stalker!!


----------



## xiaoxiao

tinkerbell68 said:


> Ducked into FSH today to find a silk that I’ve been hunting for (found along with another silk and a shawl!!!) and saw this woman at the counter with her lovely B with ‘pochette’ and her multiple Hermès shopping bags!
> View attachment 5201434
> View attachment 5201435
> 
> Numerous twillys, non?



that leather vest also looks like H!


----------



## allanrvj

tinkerbell68 said:


> Ducked into FSH today to find a silk that I’ve been hunting for (found along with another silk and a shawl!!!) and saw this woman at the counter with her lovely B with ‘pochette’ and her multiple Hermès shopping bags!
> View attachment 5201434
> View attachment 5201435
> 
> Numerous twillys, non?


birkin looks like black box 35. the taste is immaculate!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

allanrvj said:


> birkin looks like black box 35. the taste is immaculate!


Agree! Bag....tick!
Dress...tick! I would wear that outfit and bag in a heartbeat but my feet would be clad in Birkenstock's


----------



## Cookiefiend

tinkerbell68 said:


> Ducked into FSH today to find a silk that I’ve been hunting for (found along with another silk and a shawl!!!) and saw this woman at the counter with her lovely B with ‘pochette’ and her multiple Hermès shopping bags!
> View attachment 5201434
> View attachment 5201435
> 
> Numerous twillys, non?


That’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## sf_newyorker

When no cab stops for you even during off-peak hours…



…you do the next best thing - _walk_.


----------



## Perja

You know what glows in the dark? Kelly bags.


----------



## _gelato_

I’d like to call this colour Juicy Tangerine


----------



## tinkerbell68

While we were lunching in St. Germain…looks well loved


----------



## garçon_H

Fashion week street style by Acielle(@styledumonde) for Vogue.com:


----------



## allanrvj

garçon_H said:


> Fashion week street style by Acielle(@styledumonde) for Vogue.com:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204458
> View attachment 5204457
> View attachment 5204459


you missed one* 



*actually 2 but I'm purposely omitting the other one because reasons


----------



## allanrvj

from Tokyo Fashion Week last spring, vogue.com


----------



## allanrvj

Stockholm Fashion Week, vogue.com


----------



## xiaoxiao

allanrvj said:


> Stockholm Fashion Week, vogue.com
> 
> View attachment 5204558
> View attachment 5204561



maybe because of age, I am loving the earthy tones in the past few years!


----------



## allanrvj

New York Fashion Week, vogue.com


----------



## allanrvj

xiaoxiao said:


> maybe because of age, I am loving the earthy tones in the past few years!


I have noticed that the pictures in my last two posts all have earth tones.


----------



## tinkerbell68




----------



## littleblackbag

allanrvj said:


> New York Fashion Week, vogue.com
> View attachment 5204616
> View attachment 5204617


I love love love the Loewe bag, dare I say more than the H!


----------



## littleblackbag

tinkerbell68 said:


> While we were lunching in St. Germain…looks well loved
> View attachment 5203923


Trying to wear my Evelyne more, to achieve this sort of casual nonchalance!


----------



## tinkerbell68

As I noted previously, capturing glimpses of ‘wildlife’ in Paris feels like shooting fish in a barrel…definitely see more beautiful bags than I am able to snap…not terribly quick on the draw. Last night as this woman picked up her pizza with her dog…and her K!


----------



## xiaoxiao

tinkerbell68 said:


> As I noted previously, capturing glimpses of ‘wildlife’ in Paris feels like shooting fish in a barrel…definitely see more beautiful bags than I am able to snap…not terribly quick on the draw. Last night as this woman picked up her pizza with her dog…and her K!
> View attachment 5205734



oh my goodness was that a tri color? I think I have found my identify kelly twin!


----------



## tinkerbell68

xiaoxiao said:


> oh my goodness was that a tri color? I think I have found my identify kelly twin!


I thought it was gold…but it was twilight and I was seated about 7m away


----------



## xiaoxiao

tinkerbell68 said:


> I thought it was gold…but it was twilight and I was seated about 7m away


Ah probably not then. Great pix nonetheless!


----------



## hermesgeek

Spotted on Rodeo Drive for Evelyne lovers out there


----------



## garçon_H

Photo by Acielle at Paris fashion week for Vogue.com


----------



## garçon_H

street style by Adam Katz Sinding:


----------



## garçon_H

more street style by Adam Katz Sinding:


----------



## Perja

a slightly blurry b25 with Twillies on the handles


----------



## allanrvj

garçon_H said:


> street style by Adam Katz Sinding:
> 
> View attachment 5207383
> View attachment 5207384
> View attachment 5207385
> View attachment 5207387
> View attachment 5207388
> View attachment 5207389
> View attachment 5207390
> View attachment 5207391
> View attachment 5207393
> View attachment 5207394
> View attachment 5207395





garçon_H said:


> more street style by Adam Katz Sinding:
> 
> View attachment 5207397
> View attachment 5207398
> View attachment 5207399
> 
> View attachment 5207400
> View attachment 5207401
> View attachment 5207403
> View attachment 5207404
> 
> View attachment 5207405
> View attachment 5207406
> View attachment 5207407


we love the Kelly supremacy!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

allanrvj said:


> we love the Kelly supremacy!


But the sight of carrying the Kelly open gave me the cringe ! This is so bad for the stitching on both sides.


----------



## HoneyLocks

garçon_H said:


> more street style by Adam Katz Sinding:
> 
> View attachment 5207397
> View attachment 5207398
> View attachment 5207399
> 
> View attachment 5207400
> View attachment 5207401
> View attachment 5207403
> View attachment 5207404
> 
> View attachment 5207405
> View attachment 5207406
> View attachment 5207407


OMG, the bicycle Kelly!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

garçon_H said:


> street style by Adam Katz Sinding:
> 
> View attachment 5207383
> View attachment 5207384
> View attachment 5207385
> View attachment 5207387
> View attachment 5207388
> View attachment 5207389
> View attachment 5207390
> View attachment 5207391
> View attachment 5207393
> View attachment 5207394
> View attachment 5207395


I wonder what size that Bamboo (?)Kelly is ? 40 or larger? Any ideas?


----------



## JeanGranger

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/screen-shot-2021-09-27-at-10-26-53-pm-png.5207384/
		


Love


----------



## nymeria

garçon_H said:


> street style by Adam Katz Sinding:
> 
> View attachment 5207383
> View attachment 5207384
> View attachment 5207385
> View attachment 5207387
> View attachment 5207388
> View attachment 5207389
> View attachment 5207390
> View attachment 5207391
> View attachment 5207393
> View attachment 5207394
> View attachment 5207395


I'm all about using my bags every day and just enjoying them BUT... are those raindrops on a box K?


----------



## Perja




----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> Love her outfit except for those inexplicable fur-filled Gucci.
> 
> And can’t stay I’m a fan of the Kelly worn open, peekaboo-style, but this one was too pretty to turn my camera away.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5198690


Any guess on the leather? That is a beautiful Kelly


----------



## LeahLVoes

Perja said:


> View attachment 5208152



So pretty.  But no offense, I personally really dislike leaving the plastic on. It cheapens the look to me.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Centre Pompidou


----------



## sf_newyorker

So I’m working remotely today and glanced out the window for an ocular break (glasses off). From several stories up I spy a fuzzy shape across the street and instantly knew it was a K32 etoupe phw. Ran to grab glasses to confirm and my phone for the snap. I have a problem. I’m constantly on the look out for H bags, even from inside my apartment looking out. 

Mods - feel free to remove this post if the photos don’t meet the criteria since they are fuzzy. I had to take pics quickly since the subject was pacing back and forth.


----------



## ladysarah

These are simply amazing! Thank you for the post- are they from his IG account?  





garçon_H said:


> more street style by Adam Katz Sinding:
> 
> View attachment 5207397
> View attachment 5207398
> View attachment 5207399
> 
> View attachment 5207400
> View attachment 5207401
> View attachment 5207403
> View attachment 5207404
> 
> View attachment 5207405
> View attachment 5207406
> View attachment 5207407


----------



## ivy1026

All in the same store


----------



## ivy1026

More


----------



## ivy1026

Last one


----------



## Genie27

ivy1026 said:


> Last one


Nice catch of local wildlife!


----------



## ivy1026

Genie27 said:


> Nice catch of local wildlife!



I was bored waiting for my SA


----------



## Meta

Image credit: Acielle / StyleDuMonde for Vogue
​And my own sighting in recent months.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Love the outfit of the lady on the first picture.
And... Oh la la, a gris tourterelle lindy


----------



## Perja




----------



## paula24jen

Perja said:


> View attachment 5212490
> View attachment 5212491
> View attachment 5212492
> View attachment 5212493
> View attachment 5212494
> View attachment 5212502
> View attachment 5212503
> View attachment 5212504
> View attachment 5212505


Perja, you are honestly an H ninja!


----------



## bagnut1

sf_newyorker said:


> So I’m working remotely today and glanced out the window for an ocular break (glasses off). From several stories up I spy a fuzzy shape across the street and instantly knew it was a K32 etoupe phw. Ran to grab glasses to confirm and my phone for the snap. I have a problem. I’m constantly on the look out for H bags, even from inside my apartment looking out.
> 
> Mods - feel free to remove this post if the photos don’t meet the criteria since they are fuzzy. I had to take pics quickly since the subject was pacing back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 5208922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208921


Lol. Reminds me of the 70s film _The Conversation_.  Maybe you should start a new story series, _The Bag_.


----------



## littleblackbag

This is my Favourite thread ever!!!


----------



## hermesgeek

Squishy LAX GP


----------



## alwaysleatherweather

Bicolor Picotin


Double Birkin 30s


----------



## tinkerbell68

Definitely miss more than I capture!


Loving that beautiful B…color? Maybe nata?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Spotted today on this wonderfully chic lady.


----------



## Bb_atx

tinkerbell68 said:


> Definitely miss more than I capture!
> View attachment 5215803
> 
> Loving that beautiful B…color? Maybe nata?


For my eagle-eyed H friends, is the scarf on the left the Cosmographia? After seeing this cheery pop I think I might need it in my life.


----------



## romily

Bb_atx said:


> For my eagle-eyed H friends, is the scarf on the left the Cosmographia? After seeing this cheery pop I think I might need it in my life.


I believe that it is Exposition Universelle, also by Jan B.


----------



## ChloeSF

ohgrace said:


> View attachment 5215386
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bicolor Picotin
> View attachment 5215391
> 
> Double Birkin 30s


WOW I love that pale gray with gold hardware on the B in the upper-right of the second pic. Is that gris perle, does anyone know?


----------



## ChloeSF

Bb_atx said:


> For my eagle-eyed H friends, is the scarf on the left the Cosmographia? After seeing this cheery pop I think I might need it in my life.



I think *romily *is right, but its style and colorway also remind me of the Animapolis scarf, which is also really fun!


----------



## essiedub

Almost fell out of my seat when I spotted this at California Memorial Stadium last week!  Though I'd never sport anything close to red at the game  Wonder how she even brought that in as it doesn't meet stadium bag guidelines. I'd have loved to confiscate that (kidding..well kinda not)


----------



## tinkerbell68

Mother and daughter waiting for a table on Avenue Montaigne.


----------



## Perja

A handful of sightings.


----------



## sbelle

Chicago


----------



## Muffin_Top

Perja said:


> A handful of sightings.


This étoupe B makes me regret having declined one !


----------



## elle woods

sbelle said:


> Chicago
> 
> View attachment 5221105


Is this an 18 or 24?


----------



## lvstratus

elle woods said:


> Is this an 18 or 24?


24


----------



## sbelle

Chicago


----------



## etoupebirkin

sbelle said:


> Chicago
> 
> View attachment 5222017


So chic!!!


----------



## Luvbolide

essiedub said:


> Almost fell out of my seat when I spotted this at California Memorial Stadium last week!  Though I'd never sport anything close to red at the game  Wonder how she even brought that in as it doesn't meet stadium bag guidelines. I'd have loved to confiscate that (kidding..well kinda not)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220573




My first thought was the same as yours - how the heck did anything that red get into the stadium?!?!  Not to mention the stadium bag guidelines.  OTOH, I do love to see people using and enjoying their lovely Hermès items in all manner of situations!


----------



## garçon_H

Street style by Edward Berthelot at the Hermes show.


----------



## Vivien Lee

. Wrong post


----------



## garçon_H

More street style:


----------



## Norm.Core

garçon_H said:


> More street style:
> 
> View attachment 5222341
> View attachment 5222342
> View attachment 5222343
> View attachment 5222344
> View attachment 5222345
> View attachment 5222346
> View attachment 5222347
> View attachment 5222348
> View attachment 5222349
> View attachment 5222350



My favourite of the lot is that rough-looking tan Birkin. Don’t even know the colour but I love how marked up it is from use... Loved and enjoyed and proud to have battle scars.


----------



## tinkerbell68

le_junkie said:


> My favourite of the lot is that rough-looking tan Birkin. Don’t even know the colour but I love how marked up it is from use... Loved and enjoyed and proud to have battle scars.


Yes I totally appreciate a B that has obviously been loved and well-used…the leather seems to only get better with age.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Last night as we sat and ate dinner in St Germain, my DH spotted this woman…


----------



## tinkerbell68

Post lunch sighting


----------



## Pinkfairyjade

garçon_H said:


> Street style by Edward Berthelot at the Hermes show.
> 
> View attachment 5222323
> View attachment 5222324
> View attachment 5222325
> View attachment 5222326
> View attachment 5222327
> View attachment 5222328
> View attachment 5222329
> View attachment 5222330
> View attachment 5222331
> View attachment 5222334
> View attachment 5222335
> View attachment 5222336


  Ohh is this a new colour way for the fabourge birkin?


----------



## Stansy

Two beautifully worn B35 with SHW - one in etoupe and one in anis


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

garçon_H said:


> Street style by Edward Berthelot at the Hermes show.
> 
> View attachment 5222323
> View attachment 5222324
> View attachment 5222325
> View attachment 5222326
> View attachment 5222327
> View attachment 5222328
> View attachment 5222329
> View attachment 5222330
> View attachment 5222331
> View attachment 5222334
> View attachment 5222335
> View attachment 5222336


Shows how 'pointless' the mini kelly trend is when everyone seems to be carrying their cell phones invitations etc by hand rather than in the bags.


----------



## _Moravia_

tinkerbell68 said:


> View attachment 5222655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post lunch sighting



I love this shade of burgundy on her Birkin. Can anyone tell what colour it might be?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Last night as we sat and ate dinner in St Germain, my DH spotted this woman…
> View attachment 5222497


now THIS is how I want my HAC to look soft, squishy aged used and loved! I also think she looks very effortlessly chic (except for the cigarette!)


----------



## LoveThatThing

_Moravia_ said:


> I love this shade of burgundy on her Birkin. Can anyone tell what colour it might be?



It looks either Rouge H or Bordeaux to me


----------



## paula24jen

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Shows how 'pointless' the mini kelly trend is when everyone seems to be carrying their cell phones invitations etc by hand rather than in the bags.



This could equally be expressed in the “unpopular opinion” thread!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

sf_newyorker said:


> So I’m working remotely today and glanced out the window for an ocular break (glasses off). From several stories up I spy a fuzzy shape across the street and instantly knew it was a K32 etoupe phw. Ran to grab glasses to confirm and my phone for the snap. I have a problem. I’m constantly on the look out for H bags, even from inside my apartment looking out.
> 
> Mods - feel free to remove this post if the photos don’t meet the criteria since they are fuzzy. I had to take pics quickly since the subject was pacing back and forth.
> 
> View attachment 5208922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208921


A true wildlife sighting!


----------



## _Moravia_

LoveThatThing said:


> It looks either Rouge H or Bordeaux to me



Thank you!


----------



## nymeria

tinkerbell68 said:


> Last night as we sat and ate dinner in St Germain, my DH spotted this woman…
> View attachment 5222497


@tinkerbell68, I'm so happy you are happy a wonderful time in Paris, but if all these wildlife sightings keep up, we are NOT letting you come home!  
Thanks so much for all the eye candy!


----------



## tinkerbell68

nymeria said:


> @tinkerbell68, I'm so happy you are happy a wonderful time in Paris, but if all these wildlife sightings keep up, we are NOT letting you come home!
> Thanks so much for all the eye candy!


Sadly our stay is coming to an end but it has been wonderful. And, I’ve discovered that my DH has an eye for wildlife spotting! Yesterday he spied a beautiful B in chocolate crocodile at Prada…well loved and softened. He’ll miss the hunt!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Sadly our stay is coming to an end but it has been wonderful. And, I’ve discovered that my DH has an eye for wildlife spotting! Yesterday he spied a beautiful B in chocolate crocodile at Prada…well loved and softened. He’ll miss the hunt!
> View attachment 5223414


Funnily enough my DH has a talent for 'wildlife' spotting too!- We were at lunch on sunday and he hissed across the table "Bag!! Bag!!!" I was "what?" and he nodded at a woman coming in with a black mini kelly worn fashionably hanging open.
he was pleased as punch that he'd spotted it before me


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

This weeks wildlife- I really really love the two Constance.
the Lizard one on the escalator was being carried by a very chic elderly lady wearing a lovely bright red Chanel jacket- both jacket and bag were vintage but I’m sure purchased new by her worn and loved for many years- EDIT! apologies some images posted twice!


----------



## hermesgeek

bicolor Lindy got some dimsum, such a dreamy color combo. My photos don’t do it justice!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Final sighting from St Germain…a beautiful loved B. Now back home, I suspect I will not spot any ‘wildlife’ for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Notorious Pink said:


> Update:
> 
> Epopee CSGM - hold/pending
> Space Derby scarf - sold
> So Pink Rodeo - sold
> *Blue Rodeo - available*
> Zambeze scarf - hold/pending
> Della Cavalleria scarf - hold/pending
> *Wow scarf - available
> Wow twillies - available*
> Bingata twillies - hold/pending
> *Grands Fonds PM mousseline - available
> Della Cavalleria maxi twilly slim - available*
> 
> STAY TUNED FOR UPDATES!
> Items not sold quickly will have price adjustments





garçon_H said:


> Street style by Edward Berthelot at the Hermes show.
> 
> View attachment 5222323
> View attachment 5222324
> View attachment 5222325
> View attachment 5222326
> View attachment 5222327
> View attachment 5222328
> View attachment 5222329
> View attachment 5222330
> View attachment 5222331
> View attachment 5222334
> View attachment 5222335
> View attachment 5222336





garçon_H said:


> More street style:
> 
> View attachment 5222341
> View attachment 5222342
> View attachment 5222343
> View attachment 5222344
> View attachment 5222345
> View attachment 5222346
> View attachment 5222347
> View attachment 5222348
> View attachment 5222349
> View attachment 5222350



i wanna know who big-Diamond-ring-lady is. Best bag in each compilation! White Faubourg and Himalaya


----------



## xxDxx

Notorious Pink said:


> i wanna know who big-Diamond-ring-lady is. Best bag in each compilation! White Faubourg and Himalaya


It‘s May May Savan 
Another pic from her IG:


----------



## garçon_H

Notorious Pink said:


> i wanna know who big-Diamond-ring-lady is. Best bag in each compilation! White Faubourg and Himalaya



The Himalaya belongs to Lexi Fargo.


----------



## Perja

Love those little silk duffle bags, although I’m a bit afraid to get one because I’m too rough with my things...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Wildlife sightings from the last 48 hours beautiful croc Constance ( it was hard to get a decent shot so I posted 2) Evelyne with bag charm and finally a Kelly in a beautiful almost metallic khaki-any ideas on colour?


----------



## SpicyTuna13

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Wildlife sightings from the last 48 hours beautiful croc Constance ( it was hard to get a decent shot so I posted 2) Evelyne with bag charm and finally a Kelly in a beautiful almost metallic khaki-any ideas on colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228517
> View attachment 5228518
> View attachment 5228519
> View attachment 5228520



Kelly — looks Vert Olive perhaps?


----------



## garçon_H

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Wildlife sightings from the last 48 hours beautiful croc Constance ( it was hard to get a decent shot so I posted 2) Evelyne with bag charm and finally a Kelly in a beautiful almost metallic khaki-any ideas on colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228517
> View attachment 5228518
> View attachment 5228519
> View attachment 5228520



Vert Veronese?


----------



## Purse snob

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Wildlife sightings from the last 48 hours beautiful croc Constance ( it was hard to get a decent shot so I posted 2) Evelyne with bag charm and finally a Kelly in a beautiful almost metallic khaki-any ideas on colour?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228517
> View attachment 5228518
> View attachment 5228519
> View attachment 5228520


Good job! I have no success to claim to date. I am too much of a coward for wildlife photography


----------



## Perja

AAAAAAND WE ARE BACK. For one orange minute, I thought the gods of the hunt had removed their blessings upon me...

But no, I must have just been wandering with a croissant over my eyes.



Love the sensible shoe moment. 



Trying to hide behind a paper bag? I think not. 


This lady definitely follows the Birkin way of doing the Birkin with personal and unfussy tidbits.



There is no point showing me your glossy innards, vintage Kelly. You have been caught!


----------



## loh

Perja said:


> AAAAAAND WE ARE BACK. For one orange minute, I thought the gods of the hunt had removed their blessings upon me...
> 
> But no, I must have just been wandering with a croissant over my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 5228887
> 
> Love the sensible shoe moment.
> 
> View attachment 5228888
> 
> Trying to hide behind a paper bag? I think not.
> View attachment 5228889
> 
> This lady definitely follows the Birkin way of doing the Birkin with personal and unfussy tidbits.
> 
> View attachment 5228890
> 
> There is no point showing me your glossy innards, vintage Kelly. You have been caught!



That first black Birkin is beautiful.    And the Kelly shot - you look like you're literally right next to the person!


----------



## Perja

loh said:


> That first black Birkin is beautiful.    And the Kelly shot - you look like you're literally right next to the person!


Well spotted... I actually was.  Does that tell you how truly shameless I am?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> AAAAAAND WE ARE BACK. For one orange minute, I thought the gods of the hunt had removed their blessings upon me...
> 
> But no, I must have just been wandering with a croissant over my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 5228887
> 
> Love the sensible shoe moment.
> 
> View attachment 5228888
> 
> Trying to hide behind a paper bag? I think not.
> View attachment 5228889
> 
> This lady definitely follows the Birkin way of doing the Birkin with personal and unfussy tidbits.
> 
> View attachment 5228890
> 
> There is no point showing me your glossy innards, vintage Kelly. You have been caught!


Love the woman’s style in the 1st shot but the ‘boho’ Birkin rocks!!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Perja said:


> AAAAAAND WE ARE BACK. For one orange minute, I thought the gods of the hunt had removed their blessings upon me...
> 
> But no, I must have just been wandering with a croissant over my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 5228887
> 
> Love the sensible shoe moment.
> 
> View attachment 5228888
> 
> Trying to hide behind a paper bag? I think not.
> View attachment 5228889
> 
> This lady definitely follows the Birkin way of doing the Birkin with personal and unfussy tidbits.
> 
> View attachment 5228890
> 
> There is no point showing me your glossy innards, vintage Kelly. You have been caught!


Are the boots with the Herbag the new(ish) The Row combats? They just make the best boots. Love that combats are having not just one but a few years of being so in vogue.


----------



## _Moravia_

Perja said:


> AAAAAAND WE ARE BACK. For one orange minute, I thought the gods of the hunt had removed their blessings upon me...
> 
> But no, I must have just been wandering with a croissant over my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 5228887
> 
> Love the sensible shoe moment.
> 
> View attachment 5228888
> 
> Trying to hide behind a paper bag? I think not.
> View attachment 5228889
> 
> This lady definitely follows the Birkin way of doing the Birkin with personal and unfussy tidbits.
> 
> View attachment 5228890
> 
> There is no point showing me your glossy innards, vintage Kelly. You have been caught!



@Perja these are all fabulous and your witty remarks to the photos make them even better. Please keep it up! I'm loving the burgundy-coloured Kelly in the last photo in particular...


----------



## Perja

QuelleFromage said:


> Are the boots with the Herbag the new(ish) The Row combats? They just make the best boots. Love that combats are having not just one but a few years of being so in vogue.


They didn’t have the front zip and I actually spotted a pair of Arket boots that looked similar. She seemed very mix’n’match.



_Moravia_ said:


> @Perja these are all fabulous and your witty remarks to the photos make them even better. Please keep it up! I'm loving the burgundy-coloured Kelly in the last photo in particular...



Thank you thank you! I also do weddings, birthdays and fashion roasts!


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Love the woman’s style in the 1st shot but the ‘boho’ Birkin rocks!!


Jinx! I was thinking the exact same thing...the first Birkin is simply stunning and then there's the Birkin Birkin which is simply perfect!


----------



## ladysarah

Perja said:


> AAAAAAND WE ARE BACK. For one orange minute, I thought the gods of the hunt had removed their blessings upon me...
> 
> But no, I must have just been wandering with a croissant over my eyes.
> 
> View attachment 5228887
> 
> Love the sensible shoe moment.
> 
> View attachment 5228888
> 
> Trying to hide behind a paper bag? I think not.
> View attachment 5228889
> 
> This lady definitely follows the Birkin way of doing the Birkin with personal and unfussy tidbits.
> 
> View attachment 5228890
> 
> There is no point showing me your glossy innards, vintage Kelly. You have been caught!



This practically deserves its own IG account! Amazing photos and yes you are shameless!


----------



## chiaoapple

Encountered some really lovely bags and a few equally great outfits these couple days!


----------



## _gelato_

chiaoapple said:


> Encountered some really lovely bags and a few equally great outfits these couple days!
> View attachment 5233016
> View attachment 5233017
> View attachment 5233018
> View attachment 5233019
> View attachment 5233020
> View attachment 5233022
> View attachment 5233023
> View attachment 5233024


Oh the black pink Kelly


----------



## _gelato_

chiaoapple said:


> Encountered some really lovely bags and a few equally great outfits these couple days!
> View attachment 5233016
> View attachment 5233017
> View attachment 5233018
> View attachment 5233019
> View attachment 5233020
> View attachment 5233022
> View attachment 5233023
> View attachment 5233024


What colour is the last Birkin I wonder?


----------



## Book Worm

chiaoapple said:


> Encountered some really lovely bags and a few equally great outfits these couple days!
> View attachment 5233016


What bag is this, with the double shoulder straps? Looks lovely.


----------



## garçon_H

_gelato_ said:


> What colour is the last Birkin I wonder?


 Looks like a gris tourterelle.


----------



## chiaoapple

Book Worm said:


> What bag is this, with the double shoulder straps? Looks lovely.


Kelly Danse if I am not mistaken


----------



## MonsieurMode

FIAC art fair last week in Paris


----------



## MonsieurMode

Out and about in Paris. 

I saw the Cargo Birkin in the lobby of my hotel but wasn’t quick enough to sneak a picture. Lo and behold, she was in line in front of me at 31 Rue Cambon a few hours later!


----------



## xiaoxiao

MonsieurMode said:


> Out and about in Paris.
> 
> I saw the Cargo Birkin in the lobby of my hotel but wasn’t quick enough to sneak a picture. Lo and behold, she was in line in front of me at 31 Rue Cambon a few hours later!
> 
> View attachment 5234045
> View attachment 5234046
> View attachment 5234047
> View attachment 5234048
> View attachment 5234049



so. Many. Eye. Candy!!!! And may I add that broadtail is so stunning on her!


----------



## Ania

MonsieurMode said:


> FIAC art fair last week in Paris
> View attachment 5234036
> View attachment 5234037
> View attachment 5234039
> View attachment 5234040
> View attachment 5234041
> View attachment 5234042
> View attachment 5234043
> View attachment 5234044


I do so love the Victoria bag. So simple and chic - I think I may look to get one next…


----------



## tinkerbell68

MonsieurMode said:


> FIAC art fair last week in Paris
> View attachment 5234036
> View attachment 5234037
> View attachment 5234039
> View attachment 5234040
> View attachment 5234041
> View attachment 5234042
> View attachment 5234043
> View attachment 5234044


So many beautiful bags! Thanks for sharing


----------



## StaceyLyn

MonsieurMode said:


> FIAC art fair last week in Paris
> View attachment 5234036
> View attachment 5234037
> View attachment 5234039
> View attachment 5234040
> View attachment 5234041
> View attachment 5234042
> View attachment 5234043
> View attachment 5234044


First pic (the gold Kelly)...people, please DO NOT leave your bags gapping open like that.  That woman is a thief's dream.  Not only is her bag wide open, it is hung behind her hip, she's in a crowed place, AND she's distracted/on her phone.  Of course, if she kept her bag closed, none of the other conditions would matter.  But she didn't so all of the issues I just outlined create the perfect storm for a perfect victim.


----------



## nymeria

OK, granted, some of these were at H ( so like shooting tuna in a barrel) but still.... and yes, that's the arm of the photographer caught in mirror in #3 ( not so stealthy as I had thought!) But I'm particularly proud of the two-fer in #5!


----------



## Helventara

nymeria said:


> OK, granted, some of these were at H ( so like shooting tuna in a barrel) but still.... and yes, that's the arm of the photographer caught in mirror in #3 ( not so stealthy as I had thought!) But I'm particularly proud of the two-fer in #5!
> View attachment 5234504


Love this!  Everything fits together (colours, style) and yet so casual.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MonsieurMode said:


> Out and about in Paris.
> 
> I saw the Cargo Birkin in the lobby of my hotel but wasn’t quick enough to sneak a picture. Lo and behold, she was in line in front of me at 31 Rue Cambon a few hours later!
> 
> View attachment 5234045
> View attachment 5234046
> View attachment 5234047
> View attachment 5234048
> View attachment 5234049


Funnily enough I'm sure I saw the same lady with the Cargo Birkin in London yesterday.
Same bag on a stunning very stylish tall middle eastern lady and I heard her talking about liking to shop in Paris.
If it was her its a small world!


----------



## RueMonge

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Funnily enough I'm sure I saw the same lady with the Cargo Birkin in London yesterday.
> Same bag on a stunning very stylish tall middle eastern lady and I heard her talking about liking to shop in Paris.
> If it was her its a small world!


I am not usually an envious person, but shoot, why am I not her!


----------



## MonsieurMode

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Funnily enough I'm sure I saw the same lady with the Cargo Birkin in London yesterday.
> Same bag on a stunning very stylish tall middle eastern lady and I heard her talking about liking to shop in Paris.
> If it was her its a small world!



Hmmm, I don’t believe it was the same person. The young woman I encountered was Caucasian, blonde, and was an average height (around 5’8”)


----------



## paula24jen

MonsieurMode said:


> Hmmm, I don’t believe it was the same person. The young woman I encountered was Caucasian, blonde, and was an average height (around 5’8”)


I wish I was that average height!!!


----------



## Tonimichelle

paula24jen said:


> I wish I was that average height!!!


Me too! However I’ve just checked and average female height UK is 5’3” I’m 5’2” so only slightly below ‘average’


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Perja said:


> View attachment 5228062
> 
> Love those little silk duffle bags, although I’m a bit afraid to get one because I’m too rough with my things...


Her jacket is Hermes too, isn't it?


----------



## Bardur

garçon_H said:


> The Himalaya belongs to Lexi Fargo.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226576



Love this shot.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

MonsieurMode said:


> Hmmm, I don’t believe it was the same person. The young woman I encountered was Caucasian, blonde, and was an average height (around 5’8”)


Nope definitely not her but a bag twin with great style


----------



## Perja

ajaxbreaker said:


> Her jacket is Hermes too, isn't it?


Pretty sure it is!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Ha ha does this count?


----------



## nymeria

Absolutely counts!!
In NY, we do the BEST Halloween costumes


----------



## 336

Picking out cake


----------



## Perja

Love this colour!!!


----------



## _gelato_

Perja said:


> Love this colour!!!
> View attachment 5240406


Bleu Glacier? I have a KTG in Bleu Glacier and it looks very much like this but monitor colours can vary.


----------



## Perja

_gelato_ said:


> Bleu Glacier? I have a KTG in Bleu Glacier and it looks very much like this but monitor colours can vary.


Not sure. It was a bit more like the mid-2000 aqua to be honest.


----------



## CaviarChanel

..  Epsom Evelyne somewhere in San Francisco


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I had what was ( for me at least!) a very exciting wildlife sighting today!
a Bolide McPherson bag!!!
I was so excited once I’d sneaked the photo I ran up to the lady and complimented her on it.
i Loved seeing such a rare bag out and about it was was in pristine condition too! 
apologies for blurred photo I took it as I was running to catch up with her and gush my admiration!


----------



## textilegirl

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I had what was ( for me at least!) a very exciting wildlife sighting today!
> a Bolide McPherson bag!!!
> I was so excited once I’d sneaked the photo I ran up to the lady and complimented her on it.
> i Loved seeing such a rare bag out and about it was was in pristine condition too!
> apologies for blurred photo I took it as I was running to catch up with her and gush my admiration!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241752


Wow, that’s a rare on indeed!


----------



## happiness07

Checking out after getting my nails done and there she was - belonged to the owner of the salon.


----------



## Perja

On my way to lunch. There was also a Barenia Faubourg Constance 24, but I only saw it at the last second as we passed each other.


----------



## CIT1976

tinkerbell68 said:


> Ducked into FSH today to find a silk that I’ve been hunting for (found along with another silk and a shawl!!!) and saw this woman at the counter with her lovely B with ‘pochette’ and her multiple Hermès shopping bags!
> View attachment 5201434
> View attachment 5201435
> 
> Numerous twillys, non?



OMG This is me!  Lololololllll
Busted in the act!
It’s a BBB 30!  Love her 
The leather “jacket” is a sleeveless H dress runway piece, I wear it as dress or a jacket! It’s such a fun piece!  Loooove FSH!


----------



## CIT1976

allanrvj said:


> birkin looks like black box 35. the taste is immaculate!


This is hilarious… that’s me.  
It’s a 30!  ❤️


----------



## CIT1976

xiaoxiao said:


> that leather vest also looks like H!


Yes!  It’s an H dress that I wear as a sleeveless trench!  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## tinkerbell68

CIT1976 said:


> OMG This is me!  Lololololllll
> Busted in the act!
> It’s a BBB 30!  Love her
> The leather “jacket” is a sleeveless H dress runway piece, I wear it as dress or a jacket! It’s such a fun piece!  Loooove FSH!


LOVE LOVE LOVE! TBH, I’ve always been surprised that others on the forum haven’t been ’captured’ in the wild. I’d say ‘what a small world’ but I‘m not quite sure that fits. 
I love your beautiful B and your entire look  I admit that, in the moment, I was a little jealous of your orange boxes and was hoping that I too would be able to walk out with one or two which I did a few days later.


----------



## CIT1976

tinkerbell68 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE! TBH, I’ve always been surprised that others on the forum haven’t been ’captured’ in the wild. I’d say ‘what a small world’ but I‘m not quite sure that fits.
> I love your beautiful B and your entire look  I admit that, in the moment, I was a little jealous of your orange boxes and was hoping that I too would be able to walk out with one or two which I did a few days later.



Always fun shopping there!!!!  ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## CIT1976

CIT1976 said:


> Yes!  It’s an H dress that I wear as a sleeveless trench!  ❤❤❤


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> On my way to lunch. There was also a Barenia Faubourg Constance 24, but I only saw it at the last second as we passed each other.
> 
> View attachment 5242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242473


I love the last birkin-do we think its rouge sellier in Swift?


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love the last birkin-do we think its rouge sellier in Swift?


It was a Togo or Clemence. If you zoom in, you can see a bit of grain near the corners. But agreed that it is likely Rouge sellier!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Had the best wildlife sighting I’ve ever had today - wasn’t able to get a shot but saw a Sac Monaco in action. I’ve only ever seen this bag at auction. It was absolutely gorgeous- the Monaco is basically a Kelly with a notched flap. Incredible!!


----------



## allanrvj

CIT1976 said:


> This is hilarious… that’s me.
> It’s a 30!  ❤


I kind of had a feeling that you were one of us. I should've said that! lol


----------



## California Dreaming

Rouge H Lindy


----------



## CIT1976

Perja said:


> On my way to lunch. There was also a Barenia Faubourg Constance 24, but I only saw it at the last second as we passed each other.
> 
> View attachment 5242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242473


This last B is so pretty


----------



## ItsPurseonal

California Dreaming said:


> Rouge H Lindy


 
my brain is telling me “you hate the Lindy!” But then I see photos like this and my heart says I need it!!! Love that color and the whole vibe


----------



## tinkerbell68

CIT1976 said:


> This last B is so pretty


And I love that her entire outfit only serves to enhance the B


----------



## California Dreaming

ItsPurseonal said:


> my brain is telling me “you hate the Lindy!” But then I see photos like this and my heart says I need it!!! Love that color and the whole vibe


I took that photo in a rather bohemian town in Southern California this afternoon.  I felt that woman was absolutely perfectly dressed for this place.  Cool, hip and still totally elegant.  What you can’t see is her perfect loose bun tucked under her fabulous straw hat. The textural sweater, loose fitting jeans, cool comfy shoes, plus that wonderful handbag - she really nailed it.


----------



## California Dreaming

Here’s another photo that shows more of her look.  I was behind her in a pretty slow line, so lots of time to take photos!


----------



## aless

It is not the clearest photo as I was very far away, and it’s been so long since seen I’ve seen an H in the wild that I barely believed my eyes


----------



## Muffin_Top

Tell me if I'm wrong, I think I spotted a Sac à Dépêches today.
It's even more than understated...


----------



## ChloeClad

CIT1976 said:


> View attachment 5242628


You look gorgeous, CIT! I am waiting for more of us to be caught on here!!! I just love it! Xx


----------



## ChloeClad

California Dreaming said:


> Here’s another photo that shows more of her look.  I was behind her in a pretty slow line, so lots of time to take photos!


Love this! Effortlessly chic!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Black epsom k25


----------



## ChloeClad

Aelfaerie said:


> Does this count? I was watching Wimbledon, but got distracted every time the camera panned to the royal box, because guess what was sitting behind Martina Navratilova and Billie Jean King???
> 
> View attachment 5132836


LOL yes this counts! Good eye!!!!


----------



## Perja

And I missed a wildlife sighting of a mini B Faubourg (the blue one) the other night, in a young woman who walked down my street.


----------



## Perja

playing peekaboo


----------



## Phiona88

Some snaps!


----------



## Perja

Some pictures from this week:


I later saw this lady at FSH, with her b25 in croc.


----------



## ChloeSF

Spotted this lovely Kelly danse moments ago in downtown SF. Perhaps Beige de Weimar, or maybe trench?


----------



## ivy1026

B25 gold


----------



## ChloeClad

Perja said:


> Some pictures from this week:
> View attachment 5248484
> 
> I later saw this lady at FSH, with her b25 in croc.
> View attachment 5248487
> View attachment 5248486


All three of your subjects are perfection!


----------



## nymeria

Perja said:


> Some pictures from this week:
> View attachment 5248484
> 
> I later saw this lady at FSH, with her b25 in croc.
> View attachment 5248487
> View attachment 5248486


The lady with the Kelly!!


----------



## ChloeSF

After seeing the Kelly Danse above, I spotted a few more in downtown SF today! There was also a group of women with a Constance and a B25 (and some lovely Chanel and Goyard), but there was no way I could get a pic without being seen.


----------



## julian.f

Perja said:


> Some pictures from this week:
> 
> View attachment 5248487


This one with the cape knocks it out of the park. Everything about that outfit is perfection.


----------



## Perja

ChloeClad said:


> All three of your subjects are perfection!


Thank you! I was so glad to see them. 


julian.f said:


> This one with the cape knocks it out of the park. Everything about that outfit is perfection.


She was definitely my favourite and the very definition of chic!


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Perja said:


> Thank you! I was so glad to see them.
> 
> She was definitely my favourite and the very definition of chic!


I want to be the lady in beige.
But I'm afraid I'm out of her league


----------



## ChloeClad

Muffin_Top said:


> I want to be the lady in beige.
> But I'm afraid I'm out of her league


Me too!!!


----------



## ChloeSF

Today's sighting was a GP36 in Whole Foods


----------



## TankerToad

Perja said:


> View attachment 5247187
> 
> View attachment 5247188
> 
> And I missed a wildlife sighting of a mini B Faubourg (the blue one) the other night, in a young woman who walked down my street.


With the Teddy Vest too- adore this !!


----------



## LeahLVoes

ChloeSF said:


> Today's sighting was a GP36 in Whole Foods
> View attachment 5249683


Is it etain? Its gorgeous... ❤️


----------



## ChloeSF

DennisLVoes said:


> Is it etain? Its gorgeous... ❤


Yes, I believe it was! It was stunning.


----------



## onlineShopperUS

ChloeSF said:


> Today's sighting was a GP36 in Whole Foods
> View attachment 5249683


I'm getting anxiety, hope she's not putting the cabbage in the etain..


----------



## _Moravia_

Perja said:


> Some pictures from this week:
> View attachment 5248484
> 
> I later saw this lady at FSH, with her b25 in croc.
> View attachment 5248487
> View attachment 5248486



Fabulous! Your second photo reminds me of those great Vogue fashion editorials from the 90s with supermodels like Claudia Schiffer strutting their stuff.


----------



## _Moravia_

Perja said:


> On my way to lunch. There was also a Barenia Faubourg Constance 24, but I only saw it at the last second as we passed each other.
> 
> View attachment 5242470
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242471
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242473



Absolutely love the overall burgundy outfit colour coordination. I can never get enough of this B colour.


----------



## _gelato_

Not a fan of the Constance in general but that shade


----------



## iferodi

_gelato_ said:


> Not a fan of the Constance in general but that shade
> 
> View attachment 5250512


I'm a fan of that embroidered coat!!


----------



## haute okole

@Perja, I love you.  Thank you for hours of scrolling and dreaming of Paris.


----------



## lvstratus

iferodi said:


> I'm a fan of that embroidered coat!!


 It is from Vilshenko 
And the mauve constance is gorgeous.


----------



## ChloeSF

_gelato_ said:


> Not a fan of the Constance in general but that shade


I believe it's Mauve Sylvestre! It's one of my favorite H colors. It's so powdery and lovely.


----------



## iamyumi

Orange B 35. Haven’t seen any orange H bag for a while!


----------



## LeahLVoes

iamyumi said:


> Orange B 35. Haven’t seen any orange H bag for a while!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251037



Its so iconic!


----------



## QuelleFromage

Could you be more Parisian with your Evelyne and your pups by Avenue Foch?


----------



## Book Worm

iferodi said:


> I'm a fan of that embroidered coat!!


Me too…


----------



## floridamama

_gelato_ said:


> Not a fan of the Constance in general but that shade
> 
> View attachment 5250512


I love everything in the picture including the coat - beautiful


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

London wildlife this week any ideas of size/ colour of B in 2nd shot? I love it! I thought it could be a 40 in Rouge Sellier or Raisin?


----------



## Tonimichelle

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> London wildlife this week any ideas of size/ colour of B in 2nd shot? I love it! I thought it could be a 40 in Rouge Sellier or Raisin?
> View attachment 5254148
> View attachment 5254149


I’m just guessing but I think it may be a 35 in Raisin. Rouge Sellier looks more of a brown toned red to me, this has more purple. Gorgeous either way!


----------



## Ruedubac

QuelleFromage said:


> Could you be more Parisian with your Evelyne and your pups by Avenue Foch?
> 
> View attachment 5250987


OMG, I saw her too. I go there almost daily for my daily walk LOL.


----------



## jen943

Passenger sitting next to me with a gold Evelyne


----------



## Ethengdurst

Very stylish lady lined up in Chanel store in front of me.


----------



## duna

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I love the last birkin-do we think its rouge sellier in Swift?



I LOOOVE it too, to me it looks more like Bordeaux than Rouge Sellier. It's exactly what I SOed a few months ago!! Also I agree with @Perja, if you look close enough at the bottom of the bag you can see some texture, I would bet on Togo, the bag looks well used and Clemence would slouch more....JMO, but I could be wrong.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

A very exciting wildlife sighting in London today- a incredibly beautiful stylish lady in a wonderful coat and a picnic Kelly


----------



## etoupebirkin

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A very exciting wildlife sighting in London today- a incredibly beautiful stylish lady in a wonderful coat and a picnic Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257396


Love everything here. Who makes the coat!!!


----------



## Banthrews

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A very exciting wildlife sighting in London today- a incredibly beautiful stylish lady in a wonderful coat and a picnic Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257396


Love it. There definitely isn't a rule that says that the Picnic Kelly should only be a spring/summer bag.


----------



## keirii

Saw many B's and K's over the weekend. Was only able to snap this beauty in Chanel.


----------



## Farkvam

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A very exciting wildlife sighting in London today- a incredibly beautiful stylish lady in a wonderful coat and a picnic Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257396


I love love love this!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

etoupebirkin said:


> Love everything here. Who makes the coat!!!


I wish I knew for sure-it was incredible! Wool with an intarsia Chinese dragon design and exquisite embroidery.


----------



## Perja

I saw so many in the past few weeks but only managed to snag these three recently


----------



## _Moravia_

_gelato_ said:


> Not a fan of the Constance in general but that shade
> 
> View attachment 5250512





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A very exciting wildlife sighting in London today- a incredibly beautiful stylish lady in a wonderful coat and a picnic Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257396



These coats are wonderful. Love seeing such vibrant and interesting colours/patterns in what is often a sea of neutrals (the H bags aren't too shabby either )


----------



## Notorious Pink

keirii said:


> Saw many B's and K's over the weekend. Was only able to snap this beauty in Chanel.
> View attachment 5257503


Amusingly unfortunate boot placement, lol


----------



## Notorious Pink

Got a double for the 3 seconds I considered waiting at Dior in Boston…

2x25cm


----------



## missBV

ChloeSF said:


> I believe it's Mauve Sylvestre! It's one of my favorite H colors. It's so powdery and lovely.



another mauve Sylvester sighting. I love the color too. Very versatile and easy to match


----------



## littleblackbag

Perja said:


> Some pictures from this week:
> View attachment 5248484
> 
> I later saw this lady at FSH, with her b25 in croc.
> View attachment 5248487
> View attachment 5248486


I want to be the lady in the cape when I grow up!


----------



## sententia_25

Bear with me for the nighttime photo quality but it's so hard to get a good shot outside of certain areas in Paris for Hermès. This lovely lady was enjoying an art gallery party (vernissage) at Place des Vosges in the Marais this evening. I believe this a Birkin 25 GHW in gold - looked like Togo/Epsom leather to me.


----------



## Perja

‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...


----------



## Book Worm

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...
> 
> View attachment 5259099
> View attachment 5259101
> View attachment 5259102


Whoa! How effortlessly stylish and sharp is that lady in the art gallery!


----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...
> 
> View attachment 5259099
> View attachment 5259101
> View attachment 5259102


Thank you for the eye candy!


Great outfit.


----------



## Perja

Book Worm said:


> Whoa! How effortlessly stylish and sharp is that lady in the art gallery!





Julide said:


> Thank you for the eye candy!
> View attachment 5259103
> 
> Great outfit.


She was. Her jacket was a bit flared (almost Bar shaped) and in this deep lush forest green with gold buttons. Black croc. I wish I could have done a proper portrait!


----------



## _Moravia_

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...
> 
> View attachment 5259099
> View attachment 5259101
> View attachment 5259102



The lady's outfit in the second photo is a dream...she fits right in perfectly with the surrounding art.


----------



## sententia_25

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...
> 
> View attachment 5259099
> View attachment 5259101
> View attachment 5259102


That mini Kelly! And yes vernissage season is the best.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...
> 
> View attachment 5259099
> View attachment 5259101
> View attachment 5259102


Oooooh! I wanna be the uber chic slender older lady in the 2nd shot when I grow up!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

As an aside today I saw my best sighting EVER! 
But despite running down the street after her ..whilst on the phone to my DH-panting "I've seen a Birkin...omg! explain later!" and hanging up on him...She jumped in a cab and I couldn't get a photo.
It was the *FAUBOURG BIRKIN!!!!  *
The dark "night-time' version in dark blue   .
The woman wearing it had a great edgy style too in a black and white checked  swing back full length coat , with a cobalt blue fur (looked faux or maybe fox) huge headband with henna red hair tied in a pony tail.
Gutted I couldn't get the shot...
I was tempted to jump in a cab and yell "follow that taxi !"but I was on my lunch break!


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> As an aside today I saw my best sighting EVER!
> But despite running down the street after her ..whilst on the phone to my DH-panting "I've seen a Birkin...omg! explain later!" and hanging up on him...She jumped in a cab and I couldn't get a photo.
> It was the *FAUBOURG BIRKIN!!!!  *
> The dark "night-time' version in dark blue   .
> The woman wearing it had a great edgy style too in a black and white checked  swing back full length coat , with a cobalt blue fur (looked faux or maybe fox) huge headband with henna red hair tied in a pony tail.
> Gutted I couldn't get the shot...
> I was tempted to jump in a cab and yell "follow that taxi !"but I was on my lunch break!


Omg, I feel your frustration. The same happened to me recently... with the same model! Bumped into a young woman wearing Faubourg at night and couldn’t get the camera up fast enough.


----------



## ivy1026

Etoupe k28


----------



## missBV

Lindy gold on gold is a beauty


----------



## grismouette

A very stylish woman from last weekend


----------



## CaviarChanel

.. Chicago


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Wasn’t quick enough for a picture......spotted a sunset Birkin on Worth Ave in Palm Beach. Gorgeous!!!  Many other sightings that day but this was a special piece.


----------



## Perja

A few of these were taken at Hermes Fit so it feels a bit like easy pickings... but hey


----------



## diane278

In many places, seeing a pair of H shoes would be an insignificant event, but where I live it’s close to a miracle. I was in a gift shop and this felt like an early Christmas present. The woman was carrying a Chanel bag….maybe I’ll see her again sometime, carrying a H bag.
The day that happens, paramedics will have to put paddles on my chest to revive me!


----------



## peggioka

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...


thank you so much for the wonderful wildlife pictures!  I wish I would grow elder like the lady with the velvet jacket and small kelly.


----------



## missBV

The black Birkin is growing on me


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Recent London sightings. I especially love the large black Birkin spotted on a beautifully dressed lady in the Gucci store


----------



## Stansy




----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> View attachment 5269509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent London sightings. I especially love the large black Birkin spotted on a beautifully dressed lady in the Gucci store



Love the last kelly.  I just posted elsewhere that I usually prefer bags with ghw, but I'm finding that lately bags with phw have been catching my eye.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings:


----------



## Senbei

Meta said:


> Recent sightings:
> 
> View attachment 5269641



Is that a special holiday shopping bag?


----------



## tinkerbell68

Senbei said:


> Is that a special holiday shopping bag?


It is...I bought a silk twill (90) for a friend and my SA boxed as usual and then slipped it into the special holiday box with that print. So pretty!


----------



## jmc3007

From another client at my salon, a gorgeous croc Lindy. Tbh i should really give this model another look, always found them look awkward in pics but in in person, it’s a lot more charming and less weird than I’d thought


----------



## missBV

jmc3007 said:


> From another client at my salon, a gorgeous croc Lindy. Tbh i should really give this model another look, always found them look awkward in pics but in in person, it’s a lot more charming and less weird than I’d thought
> View attachment 5270268



Yes I agree! Pictures don’t do it justice. But irl, very nice and practical


----------



## sbelle

A couple pictures from a visit to Paris last month.  

I found I was very out of practice with my phone and missed getting a picture with every sighting except these.


----------



## Perja




----------



## sententia_25

Perja said:


> A few of these were taken at Hermes Fit so it feels a bit like easy pickings... but hey
> 
> View attachment 5266366
> View attachment 5266368
> View attachment 5266369
> View attachment 5266370
> View attachment 5266371
> View attachment 5266372
> View attachment 5266373
> View attachment 5266376


So lovely and great pics. I was too sick(not COVID! Bronchitis boo) to go check out the Hermès Fit event. Was so bummed to miss out on it.


----------



## sententia_25

Navy Herbag spotted at Place de Bastille yesterday afternoon. I also saw a tan K with Twilly several blocks away on Boulevard Beaumarchais right after.

I also saw a grey Evie with a multicolored Hermes strap + 90 cm scarf ( she was also sporting a Goyard St Louis tote) at the local market looking at antiques like I was.I loved all the color she was sporting.

I don’t see many luxury bags in abundance in my neighborhood but they have been out in force lately so maybe people are trying to go back to a resemblance of normal? We have so few occasions to peacock.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5271034
> View attachment 5271035
> View attachment 5271036


This is weird..I saw a woman in the same check coat with near as damn the same Kelly yesterday afternoon in my local Hermes store in London!
Maybe she's a cross channel H stalker? Either that or an influencer wore 'that look' and has spawned a few doppelgängers ?


----------



## Perja




----------



## Perja

At the airport


----------



## HoneyLocks

sbelle said:


> A couple pictures from a visit to Paris last month.
> 
> I found I was very out of practice with my phone and missed getting a picture with every sighting except these.
> View attachment 5270986
> View attachment 5270987


Love the Twilly braid. Thank you for the inspiration!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5271677
> View attachment 5271678
> View attachment 5271679


Feeling the black box Birkin love here! 
And I MUST stop bringing every time I see a Kelly worn open like in the 2nd shot....It makes me feel really old when I find myself thinking
 "omg! security! pickpockets!!!!"
Or..."oh the strain on the handle of that poor bag  "
I wish I could let it go...and think not my bag not my problem..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Feeling the black box Birkin love here!
> And I MUST stop bringing every time I see a Kelly worn open like in the 2nd shot....It makes me feel really old when I find myself thinking
> *"omg! security! pickpockets!!!!*"
> Or..."oh the strain on the handle of that poor bag  "
> I wish I could let it go...and think not my bag not my problem..



Maybe they want people to toss money in.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Btw...I typed *CRINGING *when I see a gaping bag..autocorrect had other ideas!


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> A very exciting wildlife sighting in London today- a incredibly beautiful stylish lady in a wonderful coat and a picnic Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257396


Wonder if the lady is a member here?

Fabulous & great taste!


----------



## cassisberry

Spotted an Octogone bag today.


----------



## pallasathene17

oh my goodness I have never seen the octogone. is it new??


----------



## cassisberry

The Octogone is not new - it came out in the mid- or late-2010s.  





pallasathene17 said:


> oh my goodness I have never seen the octogone. is it new??





pallasathene17 said:


> oh my goodness I have never seen the octogone. is it new??


----------



## happiness07

Spotted this fabulous,stylish and beautiful woman at Neimans in Scottsdale .


----------



## xiaoxiao

happiness07 said:


> Spotted this fabulous,stylish and beautiful woman at Neimans in Scottsdale .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272311



Omg she is so mega!!


----------



## dublineuse

sententia_25 said:


> Navy Herbag spotted at Place de Bastille yesterday afternoon. I also saw a tan K with Twilly several blocks away on Boulevard Beaumarchais right after.
> 
> I also saw a grey Evie with a multicolored Hermes strap + 90 cm scarf ( she was also sporting a Goyard St Louis tote) at the local market looking at antiques like I was.I loved all the color she was sporting.
> 
> I don’t see many luxury bags in abundance in my neighborhood but they have been out in force lately so maybe people are trying to go back to a resemblance of normal? We have so few occasions to peacock.
> 
> View attachment 5271379


oh my goodness this is so strange; it's me  Sorry about the messy look !! i was late for an appoitment!!


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Feeling the black box Birkin love here!
> And I MUST stop bringing every time I see a Kelly worn open like in the 2nd shot....It makes me feel really old when I find myself thinking
> "omg! security! pickpockets!!!!"
> Or..."oh the strain on the handle of that poor bag  "
> I wish I could let it go...and think not my bag not my problem..


I have to admit, it gets to me every time as well haha
But in her defense, she was entering a very fancy place where picked pockets were not going to be an issue.


----------



## sententia_25

dublineuse said:


> oh my goodness this is so strange; it's me  Sorry about the messy look !! i was late for an appoitment!!



I thought you looked so chic with all the navy! I really do love Herbags, and their practicality particularly for Parisian weather. I thought you were the average Parisian fast walker so no worries and thanks for being such a good sport about me taking a photo of you.


----------



## dublineuse

sententia_25 said:


> I thought you looked so chic with all the navy! I really do love Herbags, and their practicality particularly for Parisian weather. I thought you were the average Parisian fast walker so no worries and thanks for being such a good sport about me taking a photo of you.


So sweet ♥️ thank you !!!


----------



## victoroliveira

this amazing SO


----------



## Vlad

A couple of weeks ago during Art Basel, I was roaming the Miami Design District and snapped this gent in the Dior boutique with his or his SO's exotic B.


----------



## Vlad

There was also this busy mom who was there with her daughter in tow, sporting a Kelly.


----------



## Phiona88

Latest snaps:


----------



## KristinS

Vlad said:


> There was also this busy mom who was there with her daughter in tow, sporting a Kelly.
> 
> View attachment 5274842


What color is this?


----------



## tinkerbell68

A few sightings in  NYC today…in Bryant Park at the holiday market, Hermès on Madison and Bruno Cucinelli.


----------



## 880

dublineuse said:


> oh my goodness this is so strange; it's me  Sorry about the messy look !! i was late for an appoitment!!


You looked great! 

@tinkerbell68, i think I saw that woman you snapped; so funny if we were at brunello at the same time lol


----------



## tinkerbell68

880 said:


> You looked great!
> 
> @tinkerbell68, i think I saw that woman you snapped; so funny if we were at brunello at the same time lol


Particularly since I live in the northwest and was only visiting my daughter for a few days!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut




----------



## missBV

Incidentally the two bags are red.


----------



## Disgrace

Wildlife sighting in Italy.


----------



## janeair27

What size picotin is this?


----------



## feifei123

cassisberry said:


> Spotted an Octogone bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5272150


LOL, I think this is actually me.


----------



## ladysarah

Perja said:


> ‘Tis the season to cruise the vernissages...
> 
> View attachment 5259099
> View attachment 5259101


love love the shoes in the first photo! Any idea what they were? thank you for the all the wonderful wildlife - i can see a book in your future. Not much chance of wildlife in London as things are really quietening down - we may be heading for another lockdown.


----------



## jiljenner

ladysarah said:


> thank you for the all the wonderful wildlife - i can see a book in your future.


This is such a good idea, ladysarah! A coffee table book of the absolute best of Hermès "wildlife" 



victoroliveira said:


> this amazing SO


When I see certain bicolor SOs, I find myself wondering if they might be ultra-luxury displays of school pride. This one makes me think she may be a North Carolina alumna. I'll refrain from a good-natured jest from a rival, in case she's not


----------



## nymeria

jiljenner said:


> When I see certain bicolor SOs, I find myself wondering if they might be ultra-luxury displays of school pride. This one makes me think she may be a North Carolina alumna. I'll refrain from a good-natured jest from a rival, in case she's not
> 
> Oh no!! Now I'll never be able to look at a bicolor again without thinking that!  ( Mine would SO not be an option for me!!)


----------



## ILQA

Ostrich Kelly


----------



## ganrd

Perja said:


> View attachment 5271679


Is....that a lock dangling over box leather?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Wildlife this week in London. I thought the man with the gold Birkin looked very chic


----------



## Ruedubac

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Wildlife this week in London. I thought the man with the gold Birkin looked very chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279411


wonder if that gold birkin is size 40 or 35? Beautiful color


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Ruedubac said:


> wonder if that gold birkin is size 40 or 35? Beautiful color


I suspect it was a 40 he was quite tall-He wore that bag so well!


----------



## trixya

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Wildlife this week in London. I thought the man with the gold Birkin looked very chic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279411


good eye candy! The birkin looks very chic


----------



## DME

Himalaya B30 or B35 at Wynn Las Vegas. (The owner was heading into the Wynn H boutique, naturally!) I stopped dead in my tracks to stare and drool, so wasn’t able to snap a picture. I’m sure I looked like a complete idiot, but I don’t care.  I’ve only seen this bag in photos until now, never one IRL. It was gorgeous!

Lots of H eye candy in Las Vegas. I really need to take some photos to post here…


----------



## paula24jen

I wasn’t quick enough to get a picture but at last had a wildlife sighting, Togo baby blue b30 in Waitrose today…


----------



## missmythology

I recently had a cool sighting. there was a downpour , everybody was rushing, and there was this very chic lady in a cream coat and a light grey croc mini k , without an umbrella , not rushing at all.. unfortunately I was carrying a ton of shopping bags and a suitcase so no pic..


----------



## missBV

They seem like besties with similar bags and shoes. Cheers to friendship! Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## Ruedubac

DME said:


> Himalaya B30 or B35 at Wynn Las Vegas. (The owner was heading into the Wynn H boutique, naturally!) I stopped dead in my tracks to stare and drool, so wasn’t able to snap a picture. I’m sure I looked like a complete idiot, but I don’t care.  I’ve only seen this bag in photos until now, never one IRL. It was
> Lots of H eye candy in Las Vegas. I really need to take some photos to post here…


Yea, I understand the feeling.
The 1st time I saw one was at the flagship in Paris when I was 16....The SA said 'oh Mrs. Chan, come with me'...and since my mom is also Mrs. Chan, I thought my mom was behind me.....but it was a different Mrs. Chan and her Himalayan Birkin was so beautiful that it inspired me to collect exotic skin when I grow up and start making my own money hee hee.
Until now, I have only collected alligator/croc SLG from Hermes...I hope to get an exotic bag when I get offered. hee hee

It is even more beautiful in person than in photos....


----------



## DME

Ruedubac said:


> Until now, I have only collected alligator/croc SLG from Hermes...I hope to get an exotic bag when I get offered. hee hee



Fingers crossed that you get an offer!


----------



## RoseyRetro

First time seeing a Roulis 23 in person  Black with gold hardware looked really classic. I was also surprised when I passed by this woman holding a B25 on a poster in the same shopping center!


----------



## missBV

Sighting for today


----------



## lulilu

Not just admiring all the bags and looks -- jealous of the warm weather people are enjoying while we freeze here in the NE.


----------



## Etriers

ILQA said:


> Ostrich Kelly
> View attachment 5279316



So chic. Nice catch! Is that ostrich or is it Grizzle and something?



missmythology said:


> I recently had a cool sighting. there was a downpour , everybody was rushing, and there was this very chic lady in a cream coat and a light grey croc mini k , without an umbrella , not rushing at all.. unfortunately I was carrying a ton of shopping bags and a suitcase so no pic..



That’s because crocs live in the water anyway so no biggie.


----------



## catsinthebag

lulilu said:


> Not just admiring all the bags and looks -- jealous of the warm weather people are enjoying while we freeze here in the NE.



Haha, I had the same thought!


----------



## victoroliveira

yesterday at the restaurant


----------



## duna

Etriers said:


> So chic. Nice catch! Is that ostrich or is it Grizzle and something?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because crocs live in the water anyway so no biggie.



Actually I've always heard, also here on tPF, that water harms croc bags while ostrich is fine. I have no personal experience as I have no croc bags


----------



## audreylita

Etriers said:


> So chic. Nice catch! Is that ostrich or is it Grizzle and something?
> 
> 
> 
> That’s because crocs live in the water anyway so no biggie.


A croc bag will blister if it gets wet and it is damage that cannot be repaired.  Water will ruin the skin.  You're thinking of a living animal that lives in the water which is not the same.  Year ago, Claude at the Madison store told me a story of a woman who came in with a crocodile birkin she'd just purchased and used once.  She got caught in the rain and the entire bag blistered.  He told her it was irreparable and she cried.


----------



## millivanilli

audreylita said:


> A croc bag will blister if it gets wet and it is damage that cannot be repaired.  Water will ruin the skin.  You're thinking of a living animal that lives in the water which is not the same.  Year ago, Claude at the Madison store told me a story of a woman who came in with a crocodile birkin she'd just purchased and used once.  She got caught in the rain and the entire bag blistered.  He told her it was irreparable and she cried.


nightmare


----------



## ILQA

Etriers said:


> So chic. Nice catch! Is that ostrich or is it Grizzle and something?


My picture is not so good sorry , it was ostrich… and I haven’t been fast enough to take a pic but saw 2 B35 in croc or alligator the same day, in some dark brown colour too.


----------



## Etriers

duna said:


> Actually I've always heard, also here on tPF, that water harms croc bags while ostrich is fine. I have no personal experience as I have no croc bags





audreylita said:


> A croc bag will blister if it gets wet and it is damage that cannot be repaired.  Water will ruin the skin.  You're thinking of a living animal that lives in the water which is not the same.  Year ago, Claude at the Madison store told me a story of a woman who came in with a crocodile birkin she'd just purchased and used once.  She got caught in the rain and the entire bag blistered.  He told her it was irreparable and she cried.



Lol! Yes, I know, I was (of course) just kidding. But you are wise to put out that safety bulletin because humor does not always translate through the internet. We do not want tPF’ers all over the world to start swimming with their croc bags.

Additionally, while one may stand in a downpour with a cow with likely no adverse effects, it’s also probably not a good idea to stand in a downpour for any length of time with a hide not actually attached to said cow, or a bag made from that hide.


----------



## 880

missBV said:


> They seem like besties with similar bags and shoes. Cheers to friendship! Merry Xmas everyone!


Id love to imagine that they could be members here


----------



## hermesgeek

A threesome at the airport never looked so good! I haven’t seen a bourlingue in so long. Makes me want to use mine!


----------



## missBV

Sighting on 29 Dec 2021


----------



## Chanelandco

I was in dubai for some weeks and it was a real pleasure for the eyes, bags and jewellery wise.
i was not always quick and could not catch majority of the beauties..


----------



## Chanelandco

Malé airport


----------



## Chanelandco

Back to H store with this one. First timeseeing it IRL.


----------



## TankerToad

Ala Moana
Small GP Etoupe 
So chic


----------



## TankerToad

A few weeks ago 
Bergdorfs in NYC
The loveliest woman with a spectacular Vibrato
I complemented her on it 
She said it was her one and only and she loved it so much 
Really a special bag


----------



## Perja




----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

TankerToad said:


> A few weeks ago
> Bergdorfs in NYC
> The loveliest woman with a spectacular Vibrato
> I complemented her on it
> She said it was her one and only and she loved it so much
> Really a special bag


Such a gorgeous bag ! Thanks for sharing- love the vibrato’s - especially in the paler body colors


----------



## ivy1026

Kelly 28


----------



## missBV

Exotic on the first day of 2022. Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Phiona88

Happy New Year! Latest snaps to share:


----------



## etoupebirkin

Garden Party at the beach.


----------



## missBV

Lindy - very versatile bag


----------



## monae

I saw two pretty special Hermes bags today while going to the Chanel boutique in Munich. One lizard Birkin and one horseshoe Mini Kelly in white (I guess craie) with taupe band/belt and shiny gold hardware. Sadly no pics as I was too busy staring at them!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I had THE most wonderful wildlife sighting-A 40cm HAC in Volynka leather!
I saw it and went up to the owner and commented on it and he was astonished I knew what it was.
He was lovely and even let me sniff it   !
As mentioned in the Volynka thread it does indeed smell like Le Labo Patchouli 24...sublime !
He also let me hold it and although it was almost empty it weighed a ton!
After chatting to the bags owner and him being so charming I'm afraid I was too embarrassed to as to take a photo in case I came across as a weird stalker or something!!!!!


----------



## Etriers

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I had THE most wonderful wildlife sighting-A 40cm HAC in Volynka leather!
> I saw it and went up to the owner and commented on it and he was astonished I knew what it was.
> He was lovely and even let me sniff it   !
> As mentioned in the Volynka thread it does indeed smell like Le Labo Patchouli 24...sublime !
> He also let me hold it and although it was almost empty it weighed a ton!
> After chatting to the bags owner and him being so charming I'm afraid I was too embarrassed to as to take a photo in case I came across as a weird stalker or something!!!!!



 Hmm…Yes, Max I see your point that photographing a stranger’s bag would be so much weirder than smelling it.


----------



## Tonimichelle

Etriers said:


> Hmm…Yes, Max I see your point that photographing a stranger’s bag would be so much weirder than smelling it.


Brilliant!!


----------



## diane278

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I had THE most wonderful wildlife sighting-A 40cm HAC in Volynka leather!
> I saw it and went up to the owner and commented on it and he was astonished I knew what it was.
> He was lovely and even let me sniff it   !
> As mentioned in the Volynka thread it does indeed smell like Le Labo Patchouli 24...sublime !
> He also let me hold it and although it was almost empty it weighed a ton!
> After chatting to the bags owner and him being so charming I'm afraid I was too embarrassed to as to take a photo in case I came across as a weird stalker or something!!!!!





Etriers said:


> Hmm…Yes, Max I see your point that photographing a stranger’s bag would be so much weirder than smelling it.





Tonimichelle said:


> Brilliant!!


That entire conversation should be put into an Hermes Time Capsule and saved for eternity.


----------



## ChloeSF

A few sightings here in San Francisco...

A fabulous ostrich Constance (perhaps Gris Agate?):



A lovely etoupe B25 with a 'three graces' twilly:



Two Evelynes:





An orange toolbox (kind of cheating because this one was for sale):



And lastly! A B30 in Olive:


----------



## Amka

ChloeSF said:


> A few sightings here in San Francisco...
> 
> A fabulous ostrich Constance (perhaps Gris Agate?):
> View attachment 5292736
> 
> 
> A lovely etoupe B25 with a 'three graces' twilly:
> View attachment 5292737
> 
> 
> Two Evelynes:
> View attachment 5292739
> 
> View attachment 5292740
> 
> 
> An orange toolbox (kind of cheating because this one was for sale):
> View attachment 5292741
> 
> 
> And lastly! A B30 in Olive:
> View attachment 5292742



Great pictures!
The Twilly on the Etoupe B25 looks more like the Savana Dance Twilly to me…


----------



## Coco1025

Amka said:


> Great pictures!
> The Twilly on the Etoupe B25 looks more like the Savana Dance Twilly to me…
> 
> View attachment 5292818


So pretty!! Do you know if this twilly is available in stores currently?


----------



## Amka

736elmirador said:


> So pretty!! Do you know if this twilly is available in stores currently?



That screen grab image was an old picture that I saved on my computer. The last time I saw that Twilly pop up on the Hermes Canada site was back in 2019. I am not sure if you can still find it in a store, but you can always ask your SA and see if she/he can find it for you. Good luck!


----------



## ChloeSF

Amka said:


> Great pictures!
> The Twilly on the Etoupe B25 looks more like the Savana Dance Twilly to me…
> 
> View attachment 5292818


You know, I was torn between the two (Savana Dance is actually my all-time favorite print and I have the twillies in a different colorway!) but went with Three Graces because there's one shot (below) that looked like giraffe markings on a long neck:



But now I can see you're right and it's the leopard's markings (as seen here)!


----------



## Amka

ChloeSF said:


> You know, I was torn between the two (Savana Dance is actually my all-time favorite print and I have the twillies in a different colorway!) but went with Three Graces because there's one shot (below) that looked like giraffe markings on a long neck:
> View attachment 5292948
> 
> 
> But now I can see you're right and it's the leopard's markings (as seen here)!



The Savana Dance is my favorite too! Alice Shirley’s designs are always amazing ❤️

@*736elmirador* I did a quick search on the Hermes US site, and they still have some other color ways available for the Savana Dance Twilly: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/the-savana-dance-twilly-H062988Sv05/


----------



## Coco1025

Amka said:


> That screen grab image was an old picture that I saved on my computer. The last time I saw that Twilly pop up on the Hermes Canada site was back in 2019. I am not sure if you can still find it in a store, but you can always ask your SA and see if she/he can find it for you. Good luck!


Thank you for the info!!


----------



## Coco1025

Amka said:


> The Savana Dance is my favorite too! Alice Shirley’s designs are always amazing ❤️
> 
> @*736elmirador* I did a quick search on the Hermes US site, and they still have some other color ways available for the Savana Dance Twilly: https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/the-savana-dance-twilly-H062988Sv05/


 Thank you!! I will take a look!


----------



## ChloeSF

Amka said:


> Alice Shirley’s designs are always amazing ❤



Yes, I agree!! She's my absolute favorite; I love all of her designs so much. (Next after her is Jan Bajtlik )


----------



## Senbei

Chanelandco said:


> Back to H store with this one. First timeseeing it IRL.



It’s hard to tell from this angle but is that a matching Pegasus rodeo??


----------



## missBV

A lot of sighting today but I wasn’t able to capture all


----------



## NervousNellie

Loved seeing a pop of color in the cold!


----------



## textilegirl

So excited to be able to share…right in front of me at a stoplight!!!


----------



## serene

Interesting coat!


----------



## 336

Waiting for boba


----------



## GinGin

336 said:


> Waiting for boba


How is her C24 so long on her?


----------



## Muffin_Top

Very first time I see a 24 / 24. It looked better than on the website.


----------



## tonkamama

could be one of the 3…
1) fake.
2) she requested and paid for a longer strap.  
3) she is super petite.  Judging by the photo, C24 looks huge against her tiny bodyframe.  



GinGin said:


> How is her C24 so long on her?


----------



## tinkerbell68




----------



## nymeria

Ambushed a lovely woman getting into her car ( Yes, I'll admit, I have no pride ). Blue Saphir in Epsom, which looked much more saturated and deep than I had expected. The photo doesn't do the color justice IMO. She felt the sunlight ( such as it was) made it appear lighter and less "bright". If you're reading this....thanks so much for a lovely and random 5 minutes talking about H!


----------



## Meta

nymeria said:


> Ambushed a lovely woman getting into her car ( Yes, I'll admit, I have no pride ). Blue Saphir in Epsom, which looked much more saturated and deep than I had expected. The photo doesn't do the color justice IMO. She felt the sunlight ( such as it was) made it appear lighter and less "bright". If you're reading this....thanks so much for a lovely and random 5 minutes talking about H!
> View attachment 5302471


She's wearing H sneakers too.


----------



## nymeria

So enthralled with the bag and my catch, I never noticed!


----------



## Phiona88

Some snaps to share:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Phiona88 said:


> Some snaps to share:
> 
> View attachment 5304757
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304758
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304759
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304762
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304763


I adore the top the woman is wearing in the 1st shot


----------



## biscuit 1

Ditto


----------



## Notorious Pink

Me three!


----------



## MoyJoy

Window shopping for H at LV.

Also YAY my first sighting pic. I’m usually to preoccupied to sneak them but the stars aligned today.


----------



## Cookiefiend

At Palm Beach International airport


----------



## Perja




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5308319
> View attachment 5308320
> View attachment 5308321
> View attachment 5308322
> View attachment 5308323


What Kelly is the lady with the Chanel boots wearing? I love the look of the back pocket!


----------



## acrowcounted

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> What Kelly is the lady with the Chanel boots wearing? I love the look of the back pocket!


Toile Berline Kelly


----------



## nymeria

acrowcounted said:


> Toile Berline Kelly


You've got to love TRR- not only did they get the color wrong ( its VC, not "blue"), but they their description is impressively inaccurate.
The Kelly Berline is swift, toile and coated canvas- hence it being just about waterproof. They also neglect to mention the back pocket- which is a real selling point for some people. How they sell anything is amazing.  
But back to topic.... Yup, she looks great!


----------



## nymeria

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> What Kelly is the lady with the Chanel boots wearing? I love the look of the back pocket!


And thanks to @Meta 
here's the link to a thread for the Kelly Berline


----------



## Perja

Tons of box floating around this week. I swear these are not the same woman each time!


----------



## piperdog

Perja said:


> Tons of box floating around this week. I swear these are not the same woman each time!


Wow. These are beautiful. I don't know where to look in the 4th picture - the Kelly or that amazing shearling coat.


----------



## missBV

Picotin 22 
Birkin 30. Hermes really does colours very well


----------



## missBV

Perja said:


> Tons of box floating around this week. I swear these are not the same woman each time!



i love box!


----------



## Helventara

missBV said:


> Picotin 22
> Birkin 30. Hermes really does colours very well


I wonder if the second picture, the Birkin carried by the lady in white, is a 30 or 35?


----------



## Senbei

BVBookshop said:


> I wonder if the second picture, the Birkin carried by the lady in white, is a 30 or 35?


I think B30 judging by handle drop and hardware proportions.


----------



## ColetteBlue

missBV said:


> Picotin 22
> Birkin 30. Hermes really does colours very well


What color is that Birkin? It's gorgeous!


----------



## missBV

BVBookshop said:


> I wonder if the second picture, the Birkin carried by the lady in white, is a 30 or 35?


I think it’s a b30 as well


----------



## missBV

ColetteBlue said:


> What color is that Birkin? It's gorgeous!


I don’t know the colour but she certainly looks great!


----------



## garçon_H

ColetteBlue said:


> What color is that Birkin? It's gorgeous!


Looks like Canopee.


----------



## ColetteBlue

garçon_H said:


> Looks like Canopee.


Thanks!


----------



## rosewang924

Americana at Brand shopping center


----------



## AlienaHermes

I have been seeing tons of Bs and Ks lately, for once I was able to make a decent pic


----------



## DreamingPink

My first wildlife picture! A very well loved K32


----------



## cravin

ColetteBlue said:


> What color is that Birkin? It's gorgeous!



My guess is Vert de Gris


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

DreamingPink said:


> My first wildlife picture! A very well loved K32
> View attachment 5317103


I wonder if thats a replacement strap its awfully long!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

London wildlife from the past few weeks


----------



## jenlee8751

DreamingPink said:


> My first wildlife picture! A very well loved K32
> View attachment 5317103


I love mochi donuts !


----------



## loh

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> London wildlife from the past few weeks



Great pics!  Looks like you were close enough to reach right into that very open Kelly...., but I won't go there since I know that is a very polarizing topic.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

loh said:


> Great pics!  Looks like you were close enough to reach right into that very open Kelly...., but I won't go there since I know that is a very polarizing topic.


Yes- I think everyone knows my feelings on the open Kelly trend ….it hurts my eyes to see one


----------



## 336

At the market


----------



## Tyler_JP




----------



## ardenp

She was so young but rocked this bag at Dior boutique. First time seeing this mini Kelly IRL.


----------



## Crapples

Saw some good ones in store, but finally get to add to one of my favorite forums with this stylish sighting a few blocks away.


----------



## Birkinsonabudget

DreamingPink said:


> My first wildlife picture! A very well loved K32
> View attachment 5317103


 love 



AlienaHermes said:


> I have been seeing tons of Bs and Ks lately, for once I was able to make a decent pic


 gorgeous



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> London wildlife from the past few weeks


Beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## paula24jen

Crapples said:


> Saw some good ones in store, but finally get to add to one of my favorite forums with this stylish sighting a few blocks away.
> View attachment 5323479


She’s really rocking that jypsiere!


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## Perja

Some recent sightings


----------



## undecided45

Perja said:


> Some recent sightings
> View attachment 5324898


 
That Kelly is so chic. Love the larger size with a long jacket.


----------



## vintage diamond

undecided45 said:


> That Kelly is so chic. Love the larger size with a long jacket.


Agreed, it is so simply chic!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> Some recent sightings
> View attachment 5324898
> View attachment 5324899
> View attachment 5324900
> View attachment 5324901
> View attachment 5324902


The woman in Pic 1 is everything!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

London in the past 7 days-ok the Roulis was in an H store...I also saw a beautiful Bordeaux Croc Constance that same visit but couldn't get a shot because she saw me gawping!


----------



## starprism_7

undecided45 said:


> That Kelly is so chic. Love the larger size with a long jacket.


Agreed, I’m happy to see more larger sizes nowadays. I actually miss that.


----------



## Birkinsonabudget

This may be unfair but I had to. So beautiful and both ladies were so gracious and delightful.


----------



## 336

Out shopping


----------



## HippieHeart

In the shopping mall today - a birkin 25, etain, and a pair of gold orans but you can't really see it from this angle...


----------



## LVinCali

Today at Orly saw someone else with the same level of commitment to a pop of color- my green Birkin and green Rimowa walking behind a woman with a purple Garden Party and purple Rimowa.


----------



## textilegirl

garçon_H said:


> Copenhagen Fashion Week:
> 
> View attachment 5327981
> View attachment 5327982
> View attachment 5327983
> View attachment 5327984
> View attachment 5327986
> View attachment 5327985


On the subject of mini bags, I think the last pic demonstrates the challenge.  I wonder what's actually in the mini kelly; obviously not the phone, and not whatever she's carrying in the waist bag....I'll take the birkin in the first pic, carry everything and be done thanks!


----------



## Perja

LVinCali said:


> Today at Orly saw someone else with the same level of commitment to a pop of color- my green Birkin and green Rimowa walking behind a woman with a purple Garden Party and purple Rimowa.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328039



I feel this should be our subtle TPF-H rallying sign: a bag and the matching suitcase. That's my excuse for a new carryon AND a new bag, so sue me.



textilegirl said:


> On the subject of mini bags, I think the last pic demonstrates the challenge.  I wonder what's actually in the mini kelly; obviously not the phone, and not whatever she's carrying in the waist bag....I'll take the birkin in the first pic, carry everything and be done thanks!



I'm. So. Triggered. By. The. Open. KELLIES!!!!


----------



## cali_to_ny

undecided45 said:


> That Kelly is so chic. Love the larger size with a long jacket.





vintage diamond said:


> Agreed, it is so simply chic!


Is that a 32?


----------



## undecided45

cali_to_ny said:


> Is that a 32?


It looks like a 35 to me!


----------



## vintage diamond

undecided45 said:


> It looks like a 35 to me!


Yes, I think it’s a 35 too.


----------



## duggi84

She had a classy look with her silk coat thing (I'm not sure what this type of outwear is called) and B25.


----------



## DME

duggi84 said:


> She had a classy look with her silk coat thing (I'm not sure what this type of outwear is called) and B25.
> 
> View attachment 5331201



Kimono? And is that Etain?


----------



## duggi84

DME said:


> Kimono? And is that Etain?



Kimono is probably more accurate than whatever I was trying in my head   

As far as the color, perhaps?  It definitely wasn't Etoupe.  I'm not good with immediately spotting the colors I don't own


----------



## DME

duggi84 said:


> Kimono is probably more accurate than whatever I was trying in my head
> 
> As far as the color, perhaps?  It definitely wasn't Etoupe.  I'm not good with immediately spotting the colors I don't own



Funny you should say that since my B30 is Etain and that’s what it reminded me of.


----------



## Ladybaga

duggi84 said:


> She had a classy look with her silk coat thing (I'm not sure what this type of outwear is called) and B25.
> 
> View attachment 5331201


She is beautiful! Her gorgeous long silk cardigan is an Hermes twillaine.


----------



## paula24jen

duggi84 said:


> She had a classy look with her silk coat thing (I'm not sure what this type of outwear is called) and B25.
> 
> View attachment 5331201


I’d suggest that would qualify as a duster coat? Not suggesting it would be used as a duster, it’s just what that style is called


----------



## Stansy

This lady almost became our minister for economic affairs in the early 2000s



I enjoyed the contrast of the Dogon versus the GP



apologies that my phone focussed on my champagne - in the background is a beautifully broken in B30 in darkbrown with PHW.


----------



## Helventara

My first wildlife contribution!  This lady wore a lot of H but I didn’t realize it until half-time because she put them together so well. No visible brand, no obvious looks. Except for this vintage mini box Kelly.

I want to be her whe I grow up…


----------



## RueMonge

BVBookshop said:


> My first wildlife contribution!  This lady wore a lot of H but I didn’t realize it until half-time because she put them together so well. No visible brand, no obvious looks. Except for this vintage mini box Kelly.
> 
> I want to be her whe I grow up…


Just beautiful. If you were there, you are halfway to being her.

Edited: MOD


----------



## yellow_scrunchies

First contribution to the wildlife sighting. I'm currently travelling and so surprised to see many H in the wild! In my home city, there were none.

first time seeing 2424 in real life and they look so much better than the picture! There's a lady in front of her wearing a gold Evelyne 29.

The 2nd picture is a beautiful bambou birkin!


----------



## tinkerbell68

yellow_scrunchies said:


> First contribution to the wildlife sighting. I'm currently travelling and so surprised to see many H in the wild! In my home city, there were none.
> 
> first time seeing 2424 in real life and they look so much better than the picture! There's a lady in front of her wearing a gold Evelyne 29.
> 
> The 2nd picture is a beautiful bambou birkin!


My DH says that my 24/24 (the 35 without the shoulder strap) is his favorite of my four H bags...the slouch is just so charming and visible even in your lovely pic.


----------



## duggi84

BVBookshop said:


> My first wildlife contribution!  This lady wore a lot of H but I didn’t realize it until half-time because she put them together so well. No visible brand, no obvious looks. Except for this vintage mini box Kelly.
> 
> I want to be her whe I grow up…



Love the old-money class she's exuding.  Luxury is so different these days...used to be so understated, now the trend is to step out in head-to-toe monogram so everyone knows you got the goods.  Of course, I complain about this as I'm preparing to wear a monogram Fendi poncho today


----------



## millivanilli

BVBookshop said:


> My first wildlife contribution!  This lady wore a lot of H but I didn’t realize it until half-time because she put them together so well. No visible brand, no obvious looks. Except for this vintage mini box Kelly.
> 
> I want to be her whe I grow up…


except for the fabric on the right I'd bet you'd be in my home town.


----------



## RoseyRetro

lilysummers said:


> Ooh, I am very new to the brand and in passing I only really registered that there seemed to be a lot of H on the same queue LOL - would you mind sharing what you were able to spot?


Will DM you since it's OTT of this thread


----------



## peggioka

BVBookshop said:


> My first wildlife contribution!  This lady wore a lot of H but I didn’t realize it until half-time because she put them together so well. No visible brand, no obvious looks. Except for this vintage mini box Kelly.
> 
> I want to be her whe I grow up…


thanks a lot for sharing the photo!  I could not help wondering which opera house this is ... (the met?)


----------



## somadossi

tinkerbell68 said:


> My DH says that my 24/24 (the 35 without the shoulder strap) is his favorite of my four H bags...the slouch is just so charming and visible even in your lovely pic.


I admire the excellent taste of your husband.
The simplicity and the feel of the leather of the 24/24 is hands down breathtaking.


----------



## DeryaHm

peggioka said:


> thanks a lot for sharing the photo!  I could not help wondering which opera house this is ... (the met?)



Not sure which it is but definitely not the Met. Looks European to me, not sure which one


----------



## peggioka

Safa said:


> Not sure which it is but definitely not the Met. Looks European to me, not sure which one


That's hard to guess then ...  definitely not opera Garnier in Paris.  I will be checking a few in Europe this summer and hopefully will know by then


----------



## Perja

I missed more than I captured recently! Also saw a croc B30, a bunch of Kelly big’n’small and plenty of rarer varietals like vintage bags


----------



## Helventara

peggioka said:


> That's hard to guess then ...  definitely not opera Garnier in Paris.  I will be checking a few in Europe this summer and hopefully will know by then


Since the location seems to garner interest,  it’s the Zürich opera house. 
Sorry mods for the OOT.


----------



## texas87

Perja said:


> I missed more than I captured recently! Also saw a croc B30, a bunch of Kelly big’n’small and plenty of rarer varietals like vintage bags
> View attachment 5336357
> View attachment 5336359



She looks so chic with that mini lindy. I love the pop of color


----------



## MAGJES

ColetteBlue said:


> What color is that Birkin? It's gorgeous!


My guess is Vert Veronese.


----------



## Perja




----------



## Helventara

Love the sneak attack under the chair!  


Perja said:


> View attachment 5338452
> View attachment 5338453
> View attachment 5338454


----------



## Crapples

So many beautiful sightings in store at Madison but caught this fashionable family yesterday outside of Meatpacking (they weren’t H shopping incidentally).


----------



## ivy1026

Evelyne pm


----------



## ChloeSF

Another compilation of SF sightings!


----------



## duggi84

ChloeSF said:


> Another compilation of SF sightings!



Oooh always love SF sightings and these are good ones!  Always secretly hoping to find myself here


----------



## peggioka

BVBookshop said:


> Love the sneak attack under the chair!


I am actually thinking that the tiles look nice, it must have been in Paris


----------



## tinkerbell68

duggi84 said:


> Oooh always love SF sightings and these are good ones!  Always secretly hoping to find myself here


Always surprised that it doesn't happen more often...I captured one woman with her beautiful B at FSH that a TPFer subsequently acknowledged was her (post 10191)


----------



## ChloeSF

duggi84 said:


> Oooh always love SF sightings and these are good ones!  Always secretly hoping to find myself here


And when you post, I think the same!  It seems we're the only ones who take pics around SF (at least regularly) so maybe one day we'll have a serendipitous run-in and unknowingly post pics of each other


----------



## duggi84

ChloeSF said:


> And when you post, I think the same!  It seems we're the only ones who take pics around SF (at least regularly) so maybe one day we'll have a serendipitous run-in and unknowingly post pics of each other



OMG yes!  here's to hoping!


----------



## periogirl28

I've been caught here before, with my very first Birkin, long ago and for me personally, it was a very creepy feeling.


----------



## Miss.E

Rainy season and spotted this Kelly out in the wild. I love how carefree we can use Togo leather.


----------



## audreylita

periogirl28 said:


> I've been caught here before, with my very first Birkin, long ago and for me personally, it was a very creepy feeling.


Same here, right after I joined I found that a picture had been posted of me with a new Kelly. It was very bizarre.


----------



## Perja




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5342649
> View attachment 5342650
> View attachment 5342651
> View attachment 5342652
> View attachment 5342653
> View attachment 5342654


I LOVE that big batwing Birkin worn by the woman with the dog


----------



## cakeymakeybakey

Not a wildlife sighting, per se, but I was struck by the Birkin in this image from a news alert I got this morning titled, "*Russia steps up censorship with law against ‘false information'* " from the Boston Globe:



A woman checks her smartphone in a subway station in Moscow on May 7, 2020.SERGEY PONOMAREV/NYT


----------



## Crapples

I had some appointments on the East Side so popped into Sotheby’s who had an amazing Maserati in the window. Welp I’m glad I did because look at these beauties…





And a bonus car shot…


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Latest London sightings: Evelyne,Constance and finally a Kelly


----------



## Crapples

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Latest London sightings: Evelyne,Constance and finally a Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346183
> View attachment 5346184
> View attachment 5346185


Bonus scarf sighting!


----------



## ColetteBlue

duggi84 said:


> Oooh always love SF sightings and these are good ones!  Always secretly hoping to find myself here


I hope this doesn't come off as creepy but I think I saw you at Target!


----------



## duggi84

ColetteBlue said:


> I hope this doesn't come off as creepy but I think I saw you at Target!



OMG yay!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Crapples said:


> Bonus scarf sighting!


I forgot to mention that !


----------



## RoseyRetro

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Latest London sightings: Evelyne,Constance and finally a Kelly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346183
> View attachment 5346184
> View attachment 5346185


Finally someone who wears the Evelyne the intended way!


----------



## peggioka

Perja said:


> View attachment 5342649
> View attachment 5342650
> View attachment 5342651
> View attachment 5342652
> View attachment 5342653
> View attachment 5342654


Thanks for the photos!  also spotted an "animal print" trend, as 50% of the photos have some animal print


----------



## Muffin_Top

I know, the ring isn't the most eye-catching thing on the picture...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Two exotic sightings this week a Birkin and a Kelly.
i rather loved the fact the lady had the Birkin ( which I think may have been blue nuit not black Maybe bleu encre?) just sat on the carpet next to her chair not on a little throne of its own !
I must say I’m a little obsessed with that Kelly!


----------



## Muffin_Top

At the university. I guess this young lady did the best cost per wear ever !


----------



## LouiseCPH

First time I can contribute to this thread! I am in France this week, and there are a LOT more Hermes to be seen in the streets here than in my country


----------



## Perja

A post Fashion week dump (part 1)


----------



## kellyh

LouiseCPH said:


> First time I can contribute to this thread! I am in France this week, and there are a LOT more Hermes to be seen in the streets here than in my country
> View attachment 5355471
> View attachment 5355472


is this a 25? asking for a friend


----------



## duggi84

kellyh said:


> is this a 25? asking for a friend



That looks more like a 35 to me, husband says 30, and he's probably right.


----------



## lunasauntie

kellyh said:


> is this a 25? asking for a friend


Looks like a 30 to me. I have a 35 and it’s slightly bigger and that’s too big to be a 25.


----------



## audreylita

kellyh said:


> is this a 25? asking for a friend


It looks like a 30.


----------



## cravin

Looks like a 30


----------



## CaviarChanel

Somewhere along Toorak Road,  Melbourne …


----------



## CaviarChanel

..  the owner of this Birkin is having breakfast


----------



## NervousNellie

Spotted so many H bags this afternoon! Couldn’t capture them all. Here’s a taste.


----------



## Perja

A few recent sightings


----------



## nymeria

A few photos from Paris last week- some from H and some from the street
Vert Bosphore with a lovely lady



And her friends' mini K in etoupe epsom





I have and love this scarf ( in caramel) I can always admire someone who can eat, wrangle her children and still look great!


More etoupe


----------



## nymeria

These from H ( so only semi wild)
Just these three- I could not appropriately crop one- the most insanely gorgeous mini K in Vert D'eau croc. What a gorgeous color 
And this LIZARD which I could NOT get any closer but was amazing- the photo does not do it justice





Noir epsom


----------



## inverved

I felt like such a creep doing this, but was compelled to take a photo for this thread when I saw the bag from a mile away. I didn't notice the Oran's until I looked back at the photo.


----------



## ladysarah

Not sure the colour of this regal Kelly 35 retourner … ciel perhaps? Anyway I think the owner saw me taking the photo (hangs head in Shame)


----------



## Disgrace

Enjoying pizza


----------



## BreakfastCake

Can someone ID this colour please?



nymeria said:


> View attachment 5363408


----------



## Notorious Pink

BreakfastCake said:


> Can someone ID this colour please?


The name of the photo file says “etoupe”.


----------



## BreakfastCake

Notorious Pink said:


> The name of the photo file says “etoupe”.


Thank you. With the lighting it looks more olive, so I wasn’t sure.


----------



## nymeria

If you are referring to the middle photo from FSH that is not labeled, it looked like Etain in that lighting as it did not have contrast stitching. But I could easily be wrong.


----------



## Notorious Pink

nymeria said:


> If you are referring to the middle photo from FSH that is not labeled, it looked like Etain in that lighting as it did not have contrast stitching. But I could easily be wrong.


Thats exactly what I thought, but since whomever took the photo put etoupe in the title, I assumed I was wrong.


----------



## daisyjo

At the Geneva airport.  So rare!  So stylish!


----------



## nicole0612

School drop off this morning.


----------



## Crapples

ATL airport this week.


----------



## Perja

Capturing the H action in Geneva this week was like shooting fish in a very chic barrel.











this one really made me regret going for a Plume rather than a Victoria way back when… roomy enough for everything, practical and travel ease all in one!


----------



## Perja

An exotic Kelly Danse!



Very happy to see something that was not a Kelly or Birkin… totally forget what it’s called, though!





I wish I had been closer for a better picture of this So Black Kelly… saw it again later but was too slow to get my phone.





	

		
			
		

		
	
And this was the ultimate catch: two exotics and a pop of colour!


----------



## Perja

And the final lot.









Such a cute colour for a Lindy!





I wondered how heavy the Grooming bag is when fully loaded like hers was.


----------



## diane278

Perja said:


> Capturing the H action in Geneva this week was like shooting fish in a very chic barrel
> View attachment 5371085
> 
> Very happy to see something that was not a Kelly or Birkin… totally forget what it’s called, though!



You really hit the big time with all these photos!
Is that shoulder bag a licol?


----------



## Classy Collector

Perja said:


> Capturing the H action in Geneva this week was like shooting fish in a very chic barrel.
> 
> View attachment 5371069
> View attachment 5371070
> View attachment 5371071
> View attachment 5371072
> View attachment 5371073
> View attachment 5371074
> View attachment 5371075
> View attachment 5371076
> View attachment 5371077
> 
> this one really made me regret going for a Plume rather than a Victoria way back when… roomy enough for everything, practical and travel ease all in one!
> 
> View attachment 5371078
> View attachment 5371079
> View attachment 5371080


Thanks for sharing! So many eye candies in one airport. My friend was just there last week; wonder if they saw many H’s too.


----------



## Book Worm

Perja said:


> And the final lot.
> 
> View attachment 5371097
> View attachment 5371098
> View attachment 5371099
> View attachment 5371100
> View attachment 5371101
> View attachment 5371102
> View attachment 5371103
> 
> Such a cute colour for a Lindy!
> 
> View attachment 5371104
> View attachment 5371106
> View attachment 5371107
> 
> I wondered how heavy the Grooming bag is when fully loaded like hers was.


That lady with the gold B, tan boots and the braid looks so chic. Is that size a B30?


----------



## Crapples

@Perja this was all at the airport?!? I’m also shockingly impressed at how much people dress up to fly. I mean I flew some fancy flights precovid and first class lounged with the best of them, but always did so in leggings and cardis


----------



## Perja

diane278 said:


> You really hit the big time with all these photos!
> Is that shoulder bag a licol?


Yes! Thank you for the name. I’d forgotten what it was called.



Book Worm said:


> That lady with the gold B, tan boots and the braid looks so chic. Is that size a B30?


From the proportions IRL, I’d say so.



Classy Collector said:


> Thanks for sharing! So many eye candies in one airport. My friend was just there last week; wonder if they saw many H’s too.





Crapples said:


> @Perja this was all at the airport?!? I’m also shockingly impressed at how much people dress up to fly. I mean I flew some fancy flights precovid and first class lounged with the best of them, but always did so in leggings and cardis


It wasn’t just the airport! Can you imagine the security check if they’re all dressed up like this? It was at various events in town, with 2-3 pics at the airport.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings...




​


----------



## Miss.E

While window shopping


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Meta said:


> Recent sightings...
> 
> View attachment 5373548
> 
> 
> ​


That yellow croc - hello gorgeous


----------



## ChloeSF

The latest sightings in downtown San Francisco. The quality isn't great because somehow the 'Live' setting on my camera had been disabled, and I find that to be crucial for capturing H in the wild! I also missed out on a couple of beauties because the angles/proximities didn't work out. There are always ones that get away... 

The highlights were the mini Kelly, the mini Bolide, and the Pegase Herbag.


----------



## Crapples

Just a quickie in the A (the belt not the bag silly  )


----------



## Tyler_JP

Crapples said:


> Just a quickie in the A (the belt not the bag silly  )


I love that she mixes brands! She looks so chic.


----------



## Crapples

Tyler_JP said:


> I love that she mixes brands! She looks so chic.


I loved her whole vibe.


----------



## nymeria

NYC subway- could be my favorite place to spot H. Not because of the frequency, but because I love anyone who just uses and appreciates their H in their life, and doesn't "save" it.
You can't see, but she also had on " Les 12 Leopards" cashmere.
Gold epsom


----------



## 336

Out shopping


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Recent sightings in London


----------



## alismarr

That evelyne ❤️


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

alismarr said:


> That evelyne ❤


Not the Himalaya? 
i quite liked the Roulis tbh


----------



## ChloeSF

336 said:


> Out shopping


Great sighting! I wonder if this is sesame?


----------



## tinkerbell68

So few sightings in my city…this P was quite stunning…pale blue tied with a twilly.


----------



## Perja

Sunday best…
	

		
			
		

		
	




or Sunday rest?


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Recent sightings in London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5376205


That 2-fingered claw hold on the Himalaya looks awkward and funny at the same time.


----------



## victoroliveira

Went to an art fair and of course, lots of H!


----------



## lulilu

Love the orange B!  Love the condition too.  (And her chanel shoes look cute with jeans.)


----------



## DR2014

lulilu said:


> Love the orange B!  Love the condition too.  (And her chanel shoes look cute with jeans.)


I agree!


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## iamyumi

I love her entire outfit and her shoes! Should have stopped her to ask where she got the shoes


----------



## ChloeSF

iamyumi said:


> I love her entire outfit and her shoes! Should have stopped her to ask where she got the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379286


Lovely outfit, lovely Lindy, lovely Wimbledon!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

iamyumi said:


> I love her entire outfit and her shoes! Should have stopped her to ask where she got the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379286


Very chic. Love the Lindy! Her shoes are from Cloudnova (white/pearl)


----------



## iamyumi

ChloeSF said:


> Lovely outfit, lovely Lindy, lovely Wimbledon!


Haha how did you tell? That’s impressive 


Glam80 said:


> Very chic. Love the Lindy! Her shoes are from Cloudnova (white/pearl)


Thank you! I’ve never heard of the brand. Need to check it out!


----------



## HeartHermes

Perja said:


> That 2-fingered claw hold on the Himalaya looks awkward and funny at the same time.


They may be doing what I always do when I carry a top-handle bag that has two handles. In addition to having my fingers around the handles, I place one or two fingers between them to keep the handles from rubbing together and creating wear on the inside of the handles. I do that with almost all of my top handle bags, including my Birkin and my Lady Dior bags.


----------



## nicole0612

HeartHermes said:


> They may be doing what I always do when I carry a top-handle bag that has two handles. In addition to having my fingers around the handles, I place one or two fingers between them to keep the handles from rubbing together and creating wear on the inside of the handles. I do that with almost all of my top handle bags, including my Birkin and my Lady Dior bags.


I have been known to hold a B25 with a couple of claws myself!


----------



## ChloeSF

iamyumi said:


> Haha how did you tell? That’s impressive



Before moving to Kensington I lived in Richmond for a year and would go into Wimbledon a fair amount  Those low brick walls and the ivy were a giveaway, and the road sign filled in the rest!


----------



## fiantoduri

Taken in line at Hermes so it was kind of cheating lol


----------



## ChloeSF

fiantoduri said:


> Taken in line at Hermes so it was kind of cheating lol
> 
> View attachment 5380291


It still counts!  I love her etoupe Kelly Danse; that bag getting more and more appealing. And the strap on the gold Kelly looks so good! Does anyone know if it's the Kelly Pocket Bag strap (the side without the pocket bag...)?


----------



## lunasauntie

There were actually two Evelynes at afternoon tea in Waikiki. This is the only one I managed to capture!


----------



## lunasauntie

Managed to catch this beautiful Constance near Royal Hawaiian Center


----------



## missBV

Sightings in Orchard Road


----------



## missBV

Another sighting today.


----------



## Notorious Pink

missBV said:


> Another sighting today.


That’s stunning!


----------



## Winiebean

yesterday


----------



## Perja

can you spot the tiny GP?


someone is taking their haul home!
	

		
			
		

		
	



This made me want a Gp!


----------



## loh

B30 with ghw at my local Costco.  I'm pretty sure it was craie.  She had at least one twilly on.  Couldn't snap a pic as she was too far away and I am too much of a newbie at wildlife photography to get a good shot.  I aspire to be like @Perja (and many of our other super posters) one of these days.


----------



## Crapples

loh said:


> B30 with ghw at my local Costco.  I'm pretty sure it was craie.  She had at least one twilly on.  Couldn't snap a pic as she was too far away and I am too much of a newbie at wildlife photography to get a good shot.  I aspire to be like @Perja (and many of our other super posters) one of these days.


I get these notices via email sans photos so at first I thought you meant there was a birkin for sale at Costco like in the old days with Vuitton. I almost spit out my tea hahaha!


----------



## Perja

slow week…


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5390288
> 
> slow week…


Ditto..I saw one Jypsiere from afar and thats it.


----------



## Senbei

The airport has been an H runway for me lately!


----------



## paula24jen

Perja said:


> View attachment 5390288
> 
> slow week…


I saw a glorious black B a couple of days ago (actually DD spotted it first, I’ve brought her up properly!) and a gold Evelyne but was too slow to take a picture on both occasions.

The lady with the B definitely recognised my GP and whipped her phone out, I had a little chuckle to myself that I may have made an appearance in this thread despite being too slow to snap her bag


----------



## Phiona88

I love how bright this Garden Party is!



When a bright red Kelly heads your way, what else can you do but pull out your camera?



I think I see a Hermes Silk'In Compact wallet in there.



Vert Criquet has to be one of the most beautiful greens ever made.



I love this gold KP!!



Cute all green ensemble (even her mask was green)!


----------



## Book Worm

Phiona88 said:


> I love how bright this Garden Party is!
> View attachment 5390931
> 
> 
> When a bright red Kelly heads your way, what else can you do but pull out your camera?
> View attachment 5390932
> 
> 
> I think I see a Hermes Silk'In Compact wallet in there.
> View attachment 5390933
> 
> 
> Vert Criquet has to be one of the most beautiful greens ever made.
> View attachment 5390934
> 
> 
> I love this gold KP!!
> View attachment 5390935
> 
> 
> Cute all green ensemble (even her mask was green)!
> View attachment 5390936


Love Vert Criquet with GHW


----------



## tinkerbell68

My first ever sighting of a B or a K in my city…I couldn’t quite believe my eyes 




You can catch a glimpse of a bolide on the other woman’s shoulder…etoupe maybe?


----------



## Book Worm

tinkerbell68 said:


> My first ever sighting of a B or a K in my city…I couldn’t quite believe my eyes
> View attachment 5391500
> 
> View attachment 5391501
> 
> You can catch a glimpse of a bolide on the other woman’s shoulder…etoupe maybe?
> View attachment 5391502


H sneakers too in that last pic?


----------



## Meta

To stay on topic, here's a recent sighting:


----------



## ladysarah

Mini plume in rose shocking I think… this is easily my favourite thread - seeing how real people love to use their H in daily life rather than staged IG shoots.


----------



## DR2014

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 5393393
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mini plume in rose shocking I think… this is easily my favourite thread - seeing how real people love to use their H in daily life rather than staged IG shoots.


I totally agree with you!!


----------



## ap.

iamyumi said:


> I love her entire outfit and her shoes! Should have stopped her to ask where she got the shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5379286



The shoes are On Cloudnova.  The soles are a dead giveaway for On shoes.  Here's the link:  https://www.on-running.com/en-us/products/cloudnova/womens/white-cobalt

ETA:  Oops.  I should have read further; I see that someone already answered you.


----------



## missBV

Great for a casual outing


----------



## MonsieurMode

Alameda Antiques Fair



Post St.


----------



## 336

A Kelly and a Lindy today


----------



## chiaoapple

Happened to see a few
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 neutrals in one day!


----------



## Book Worm

chiaoapple said:


> Happened to see a few
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5395111
> View attachment 5395112
> View attachment 5395113
> View attachment 5395114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neutrals in one day!


I've recently noticed the twillies on (just) the back handle of B's (like the lady in pic 1) and I love that look so much, I switched mine up. Balances, the busy front out in IMO.


----------



## ny.lon

First contribution to this thread! At a pharmacy


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

ny.lon said:


> First contribution to this thread! At a pharmacy
> 
> View attachment 5395803



LOVE LOVE LOVE this entire look! Too bad I live in Florida and never get to dress like this so I always appreciate this kind of style.


----------



## Aelfaerie

B35 in étoupe and Orans! Not sure about the cardigan.


----------



## julian.f

My first ever submission. I really live in a city where a siting is nearly equivalent to spotting a unicorn prancing down the street. This is of course at the H boutique so a bit "phoning it in" (pun intended). Kelly 2x (charm / bag). Not the best photo, I'm still an amateur and still feel a bit like a creeper


----------



## missBV

In Singapore


----------



## Perja

Obsessed with the Clochette as a necklace (the proportions are distorted by my odd angle).


----------



## nymeria

Perja said:


> View attachment 5399684
> 
> Obsessed with the Clochette as a necklace (the proportions are distorted by my odd angle).
> View attachment 5399685
> View attachment 5399686


Effortless chic


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5399684
> 
> Obsessed with the Clochette as a necklace (the proportions are distorted by my odd angle).
> View attachment 5399685
> View attachment 5399686


Love the last woman's outfit especially the slides


----------



## Amka

Perja said:


> View attachment 5399684
> 
> Obsessed with the Clochette as a necklace (the proportions are distorted by my odd angle).
> View attachment 5399685
> View attachment 5399686



I love your wildlife pictures!
Clochette long necklace was available in store about two years ago…
There was an exotic one available on Hermes US website back then and here is the picture I saved…
(I still kick myself for not acting quick enough to order it)


----------



## Perja

Amka said:


> I love your wildlife pictures!
> Clochette long necklace was available in store about two years ago…
> There was an exotic one available on Hermes US website back then and here is the picture I saved…
> (I still kick myself for not acting quick enough to order it)
> 
> View attachment 5400333



Thank you
It still crops up every now and then, so don’t lose hope! I have a black box one but I am dreaming of a Barenia one…


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> Thank you
> It still crops up every now and then, so don’t lose hope! I have a black box one but I am dreaming of a Barenia one…


Yes I have a black Box one from when they were 1st offered (2006 ish?) and a black box and blue jean bicolour one I too would LOVE Barenia! (closest I'll get to Barenia 'anything, anything at all....)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Latest from London


----------



## _Moravia_

Perja said:


> View attachment 5399684
> 
> Obsessed with the Clochette as a necklace (the proportions are distorted by my odd angle).
> View attachment 5399685
> View attachment 5399686



Love the smush/slouch on the Kelly in the last photo.


----------



## Pamela Stylepop

My 1st addition to this thread. I was at a Zimmerman event here in town and spotted some gorgeous bags. A lovely little Kelly 25 and a black Picotin. There was also a black Constance, a blue Kelly and a gold Birkin, but I was too slow to catch them. Felt like a right creeper  The little Kelly sellier was left open, as the the cool kids seem to do. lol 


My


----------



## Perja

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Yes I have a black Box one from when they were 1st offered (2006 ish?) and a black box and blue jean bicolour one I too would LOVE Barenia! (closest I'll get to Barenia 'anything, anything at all....)


I missed out on a bicolor one recently, and I think it was Barenia lined in Rouge H or something like that. So they are around!

Meanwhile, unsuspecting prey wanders into my clutches:


----------



## Ethengdurst

gorgeous cream colored mini Lindy in the mall, same time I’m using my feu one.


----------



## missBV

Plenty of sightings in Orchard Road today. We are seeing an influx of visitors from neighboring countries.


----------



## Book Worm

missBV said:


> Plenty of sightings in Orchard Road today. We are seeing an influx of visitors from neighboring countries.


I've never been a Lindy person but the 2nd and 3rd pic are making me want one.


----------



## missBV

Book Worm said:


> I've never been a Lindy person but the 2nd and 3rd pic are making me want one.


The mini Lindy in biscuit looks really good! Im falling in love with the the colour biscuit or chai


----------



## iamyumi

It’s very rare to see a man in H sneakers around where I live!


----------



## _Moravia_

missBV said:


> Plenty of sightings in Orchard Road today. We are seeing an influx of visitors from neighboring countries.



What size would the Kelly in the last photo be? It looks quite big.


----------



## missBV

_Moravia_ said:


> What size would the Kelly in the last photo be? It looks quite big.



in real life, it’s a Kelly 28, I believe. It’s the angle I took the photos. A lot of nerves as I was afraid someone would see me snapping pictures.


----------



## fruitbythefoot

I’m not sure if I can also be so carefree on the subway.


----------



## Perja

Fancy Fridays…


----------



## happiness07

saw her on Saks -5th avenue


----------



## TankerToad

At a VCA event
I think it’s Bleu Paon


----------



## Perja

I also saw a Constance and another B in what looked like Barenia ébène & 35/40 but not fast enough for a pic


----------



## tinkerbell68

At a cafe in Syracusa, Sicily


----------



## thyme

Only managed to take pics of these 2 in South Korea..both etoupe!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Perja said:


> Fancy Fridays…
> 
> View attachment 5403145
> View attachment 5403146


Was it a pink H themed party ?


----------



## Perja

Muffin_Top said:


> Was it a pink H themed party ?


No, that’s what was really funny.


----------



## nymeria

Perja said:


> View attachment 5403994
> 
> I also saw a Constance and another B in what looked like Barenia ébène & 35/40 but not fast enough for a pic


Would it be rude for me to insist you go back to the spot to await the Barenia Ebene's next appearance??


----------



## missBV

Saw many picotins today


----------



## Tonimichelle

missBV said:


> Saw many picotins today


Oh no! has that first one had a nasty ink related accident?


----------



## Perja

nymeria said:


> Would it be rude for me to insist you go back to the spot to await the Barenia Ebene's next appearance??



Oh believe me, I’m tempted to go stalk it, I’m sure she was a local, too.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Perja said:


> Oh believe me, I’m tempted to go stalk it, I’m sure she was a local, too.




Shhhhh…. he’s hunting w̶a̶b̶b̶i̶t̶s̶ Birkins.


----------



## missBV

Tonimichelle said:


> Oh no! has that first one had a nasty ink related accident?



Wow you have really sharp eyes!


----------



## ChloeSF

Recent Union Square-area sightings in San Francisco!









I have that exact same etoupe Jypsiere  And I wonder what's in the bag in that pic!


----------



## Perja

All in an afternoon’s (break from) work


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Hotel lobby in paris


----------



## Perja

I can’t even have a meal in peace, H sightings just throw themselves at me. The dark bag looked blueish and with contrasting stitching- white or perhaps a pale yellow. Needless to say, my lunch companion thinks me insane.



And I love her red shoes under that rather strict outfit. She had a super friendly face too, breaking the business-first style.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Latest sightings..I admit I stalked the lady with the FSH bag virtually running alongside her paperazzi style to get the photo!


----------



## nymeria

Perja said:


> I can’t even have a meal in peace, H sightings just throw themselves at me. The dark bag looked blueish and with contrasting stitching- white or perhaps a pale yellow. Needless to say, my lunch companion thinks me insane.
> View attachment 5406669
> 
> 
> And I love her red shoes under that rather strict outfit. She had a super friendly face too, breaking the business-first style.
> 
> View attachment 5406668


Well, it's obvious that your lunch companion needs to seriously re-examine his/her priorities and definition of insane.   Pay attention to the person you are with, rather than take photos of total strangers continually?? Now, THAT"S insanity!


----------



## missBV

Sightings in  Singapore. Saw someone putting her Birkin in a clear bag.


----------



## Book Worm

missBV said:


> Sightings in  Singapore. Saw someone putting her Birkin in a clear bag.
> 
> View attachment 5408312
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408313
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408314
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408316
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408324
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408325


I feel bad for the himalayan croc B. If it could speak, it would practically cry at being used in such a way….
I hope it was raining outside which is the only acceptable justification for this…


----------



## duna

Perja said:


> View attachment 5399684
> 
> Obsessed with the Clochette as a necklace (the proportions are distorted by my odd angle).
> View attachment 5399685
> View attachment 5399686



LOVE this last Kelly, but not a good way to close it. I used to do it too and my turnlock bent.


----------



## BreakfastCake

duna said:


> LOVE this last Kelly, but not a good way to close it. I used to do it too and my turnlock bent.



That’s good to know. I’ve done it a couple of times, but I’ll make sure to not do it again.


----------



## cafecreme15

Saw this casual chic lady the other day. She’s also wearing a Chanel white jean jacket.


----------



## charlottawill

I saw my second Birkin "in the wild" yesterday. I've seen them in other cities but they are not common where I live. I could probably have snapped a pic but I felt funny. It appeared to be a 35 in a gold shade with gold hardware. It looked well-used and well-loved, which I give the owner credit for. I guess I'll have to work on my surreptitious photo skills.


----------



## LouiseCPH

Kelly Lakis - I don’t know this bag well, but it was right in front of me! (Hope I am right )


----------



## julian.f

Book Worm said:


> I feel bad for the himalayan croc B. If it could speak, it would practically cry at being used in such a way….
> I hope it was raining outside which is the only acceptable justification for this…


Indeed...my thoughts exactly. Otherwise it's the Hermes equivalent of putting vinyl coverings on furniture and a horrible waste of a beautiful and rare piece.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Book Worm said:


> I feel bad for the himalayan croc B. If it could speak, it would practically cry at being used in such a way….
> I hope it was raining outside which is the only acceptable justification for this…





julian.f said:


> Indeed...my thoughts exactly. Otherwise it's the Hermes equivalent of putting vinyl coverings on furniture and a horrible waste of a beautiful and rare piece.


Maybe it's raining. Maybe it's just humid (this is SG after all).
Maybe she's going out later and wouldn't normally expose this bag to random bumps and spills in a mall, plus it is supposed to rain tonight. 
Maybe she wants to hide the bag a little right now, again because she needs it later, but is a little self conscious out in public.
Maybe she's traveling and it's the only bag she has with her, and, again, she wants to protect it.
Maybe she is bringing it to spa.

The point is, no way to know about someone's day to day life. I thought shaming wasn't ok in this thread.


----------



## duggi84

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe it's raining. Maybe it's just humid (this is SG after all).
> Maybe she's going out later and wouldn't normally expose this bag to random bumps and spills in a mall, plus it is supposed to rain tonight.
> Maybe she wants to hide the bag a little right now, again because she needs it later, but is a little self conscious out in public.
> Maybe she's traveling and it's the only bag she has with her, and, again, she wants to protect it.
> Maybe she is bringing it to spa.
> 
> The point is, no way to know about someone's day to day life. I thought shaming wasn't ok in this thread.



Or...
Maybe she also has plastic-covered furniture and it's just her thing.
Maybe she's a trend-spotter and knows plastic covers on everything are going to be _all the rage_ in three seasons.


----------



## Dupsy

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe it's raining. Maybe it's just humid (this is SG after all).
> Maybe she's going out later and wouldn't normally expose this bag to random bumps and spills in a mall, plus it is supposed to rain tonight.
> Maybe she wants to hide the bag a little right now, again because she needs it later, but is a little self conscious out in public.
> Maybe she's traveling and it's the only bag she has with her, and, again, she wants to protect it.
> Maybe she is bringing it to spa.
> 
> The point is, no way to know about someone's day to day life. I thought shaming wasn't ok in this thread.





duggi84 said:


> Or...
> Maybe she also has plastic-covered furniture and it's just her thing.
> Maybe she's a trend-spotter and knows plastic covers on everything are going to be _all the rage_ in three seasons.



The thing is, it’s her purse and she has the right to wear it any way she wants regardless of what others feel or think; just as those others have the right to wear their purses any way they want, regardless of what she thinks or feels


----------



## missBV

Book Worm said:


> I feel bad for the himalayan croc B. If it could speak, it would practically cry at being used in such a way….
> I hope it was raining outside which is the only acceptable justification for this…



yes it was threatening to rain


----------



## bagnut1

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe it's raining. Maybe it's just humid (this is SG after all).
> Maybe she's going out later and wouldn't normally expose this bag to random bumps and spills in a mall, plus it is supposed to rain tonight.
> Maybe she wants to hide the bag a little right now, again because she needs it later, but is a little self conscious out in public.
> Maybe she's traveling and it's the only bag she has with her, and, again, she wants to protect it.
> Maybe she is bringing it to spa.
> 
> The point is, no way to know about someone's day to day life. I thought shaming wasn't ok in this thread.


Whatever is going on with the plastic, the lady managed a shoulder strap on a B!


----------



## xiaoxiao

LouiseCPH said:


> Kelly Lakis - I don’t know this bag well, but it was right in front of me! (Hope I am right )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5408478



Love this so much!!!


----------



## iamyumi

A rare sighting of an in-the-loop


----------



## ladysarah

Understated elegance in grey with Constance


----------



## Stansy

Wasn‘t fast enough to grab my phone to take a picture of a gorgeous K28 Ghilies on black/étoupe (?)
The owner had also attached a wide canvas strap, I could barely take my eyes off the bag!!


----------



## Perja

missBV said:


> View attachment 5408325



Don’t kick me out of the tPF family, but I’m kinda into that clear bag to protect a bag while in transit or in case of rain 

And now, for some contributions I call “shooting fish in a FSH barrel”






On the way, I saw a supremely chic young woman in a tan trench/windbreaker on a Vespa, with a vintage Kelly slung across her front. Couldn’t get a picture but that’s my definition of chic!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

In soho on a hot sunny Saturday!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I always carry a foldable plastic tote for my hermes bag. I use it daily for work and even though it is just a bag I'm not trying to knowingly not care for it when it rains and stuff. I and some others like to take care of our things. Dont hermes bags come with rain covers anyways? How is that clear tote any different? lol yall are too much sometimes.


----------



## nicole0612

Yoshi1296 said:


> I always carry a foldable plastic tote for my hermes bag. I use it daily for work and even though it is just a bag I'm not trying to knowingly not care for it when it rains and stuff. I and some others like to take care of our things. Dont hermes bags come with rain covers anyways? How is that clear tote any different? lol yall are too much sometimes.


Don’t you know the rules? A person should never carry a kelly for a moment without the sangles and lock being fully fasted up because that can damage the bag, but also should never put a rain covering over a bag to protect it. We need to show appropriate reverence for the leather goods, but please do not take it a step too far!


----------



## BloomingTree

MalaysianTransplant said:


> In soho on a hot sunny Saturday!



is that an Ado? Love it, perfect color for the Summer!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

BloomingTree said:


> is that an Ado? Love it, perfect color for the Summer!


Yeap! It’s an Ado. Agreed!!!


----------



## peggioka

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 5409039
> 
> Understated elegance in grey with Constance


Thanks for sharing!  At the first glance, I thought the photo was taken in black and white


----------



## tinkerbell68

While sipping an aperitif on the Grand Canal, DH spotted this woman posing with her B




And at the Venice airport this morning


----------



## alismarr

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Not the Himalaya?
> i quite liked the Roulis tbh


No, not a fan. Prefer the loafers.


----------



## masanmasan

nymeria said:


> NYC subway- could be my favorite place to spot H. Not because of the frequency, but because I love anyone who just uses and appreciates their H in their life, and doesn't "save" it.
> You can't see, but she also had on " Les 12 Leopards" cashmere.
> Gold epsom
> View attachment 5375765



and this one is vintage ! looking from the ring


----------



## Heatherkf

cafecreme15 said:


> Saw this casual chic lady the other day. She’s also wearing a Chanel white jean jacket.


Is this gris asphalt?


----------



## MonsieurMode

Frieze nyc






The below aren’t Hermès bags,


----------



## Book Worm

QuelleFromage said:


> Maybe it's raining. Maybe it's just humid (this is SG after all).
> Maybe she's going out later and wouldn't normally expose this bag to random bumps and spills in a mall, plus it is supposed to rain tonight.
> Maybe she wants to hide the bag a little right now, again because she needs it later, but is a little self conscious out in public.
> Maybe she's traveling and it's the only bag she has with her, and, again, she wants to protect it.
> Maybe she is bringing it to spa.
> 
> The point is, no way to know about someone's day to day life. I thought shaming wasn't ok in this thread.


I post appreciative comments when there's something that I like and I post opinions on what strikes me as unique and different as well. 
My post wasn't shaming and perhaps was shared and should be read/ignored in the same vein as some posts about how K's should/shouldn't be carried.


----------



## ladysarah

@MonsieurMode  love to see the context (and creative ways) of people using their H -such versatile bags. 

Shopping at Selfridges, almost guaranteed to see some there- swift kelly retourner. It’s easier to capture innocent victims from the back (but I think this model was aware of my stalking and decided to pose for me)- I haven’t quite graduated to @Perja technique…


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 26 May. Captured two Gold Garden Party 36 on the same day.


----------



## missBV

@ Kenzo sale. The green croc is super gorgeous


----------



## Book Worm

missBV said:


> @ Kenzo sale. The green croc is super gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5412512


L  VE green croc w/ghw. I've seen a fellow tpfer's action pics of a B with the same specs...it's stunning. And I'm not one for exotics.


----------



## showgratitude

missBV said:


> Sightings on 26 May. Captured two Gold Garden Party 36 on the same day.


Wow, impressive that you were able to capture these!


----------



## xiaoxiao

missBV said:


> @ Kenzo sale. The green croc is super gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5412512



I died!!! So so so so beautiful.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 27 May


----------



## Notorious Pink

I’ve seen soooo many H bags here in Paris! I’m so bad at getting pics, Lots of sellier Kellys, though.


----------



## louise_elouise

Loved the toile (or is it canvas) birkin


----------



## Caramelus

missBV said:


> Sightings on 26 May. Captured two Gold Garden Party 36 on the same day.



@missBV you must be in an asian country to find so many H bags in a department store. Good camera work btw


----------



## _Moravia_

missBV said:


> Sightings on 27 May



Great shots. Would the Picotin here be an 18 or 22?


----------



## Perja

ladysarah said:


> @MonsieurMode  love to see the context (and creative ways) of people using their H -such versatile bags.
> 
> Shopping at Selfridges, almost guaranteed to see some there- swift kelly retourner. It’s easier to capture innocent victims from the back (but I think this model was aware of my stalking and decided to pose for me)- I haven’t quite graduated to @Perja technique…
> View attachment 5412488



You mean my stalkerish “IDGAF, I’m taking your picture” mood?  Your pictures are fab!!


----------



## missBV

_Moravia_ said:


> Great shots. Would the Picotin here be an 18 or 22?


Hi thanks! It’s 18 I believe.


----------



## Book Worm

Caught this while stuck in traffic. Also spotted another Evie PM and a well-loved B30in a creamy shade (not Craie/Nata/Beton) that I haven’t seen before.


----------



## _Moravia_

missBV said:


> Hi thanks! It’s 18 I believe.



Thanks!


----------



## DR2014

Perja said:


> You mean my stalkerish “IDGAF, I’m taking your picture” mood?  Your pictures are fab!!
> 
> View attachment 5413451
> View attachment 5413452
> View attachment 5413454


OMG, that purple croc kelly cut!!!!!    And the purple lace dress, can anyone id it?? It's gorgeous too!


----------



## DR2014

Perja said:


> You mean my stalkerish “IDGAF, I’m taking your picture” mood?  Your pictures are fab!!
> 
> View attachment 5413451
> View attachment 5413452
> View attachment 5413454


@Perja , I am sure I speak for all of us here, we LOVE your "IDGAF, I’m taking your picture mood"!!!


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 29 May


----------



## 336




----------



## Perja

When it comes to sightings, more is more and less is a bore!


----------



## Crapples

Lunch in LA. Hubby was also wearing a Constance belt but I wasn’t fast enough with the camera.


----------



## amag520

Spotted in nyc. Well dressed Lindy and fashionable lady.


----------



## Perja

And posting this one because it’s pretty hilarious. Forget pre-spend, get me a coffee sack and a length of thread, I’ll solve your waiting list problem.


----------



## Megs

Did I ever show you all this..... I mean look at both of them!!


----------



## Perja

Miffed because I missed a picture of an In the Loop worn cross body as well as a Kelly Danse.


----------



## HoneyLocks

Megs said:


> Did I ever show you all this..... I mean look at both of them!!


Strangely, I remember the dress but not the bags.


----------



## youssefm

Megs said:


> Did I ever show you all this..... I mean look at both of them!!



I remember seeing this on Instagram and not even knowing they made the Orans in Himalayan! Drooling and dreaming over Izmir's in the same material but I've only seen them in the regular croc colors/other exotics so far.


----------



## missBV

Sightings this week


----------



## Perja

I wish I’d been faster on this Kelly because it had contrasting stitching in a bright color (perhaps a pink or orange). It looked pretty great.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 5 June

finally got a chance to see roulis in exotic irl.


----------



## JJJ.

First H Sighting contribution. Couldn't help snapping these photos of two ladies who have very chic travel styles


----------



## PrincessSoFear

My first contribution here


----------



## victoroliveira

Hello from Paris


----------



## candyapple15

PrincessSoFear said:


> My first contribution here



Thanks for the pictures. Really love the casual look of the ladies wearing K35.


----------



## _Moravia_

victoroliveira said:


> Hello from Paris



Fabulous! Love how this exotic is being carried around so casually.


----------



## ladysarah

View attachment 5419676
View attachment 5419676

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Train travel with what looked like a birkin 25 in etoupe. I didn’t get too close but it was very casually thrown around.


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Ugh that purple Birkin is delicious!  Does anyone know what color it is?


PrincessSoFear said:


> My first contribution here


----------



## LOA24

PrincessTingTing said:


> Ugh that purple Birkin is delicious!  Does anyone know what color it is?


Maybe Iris?


----------



## missBV

sightings on 6 June. @ Chanel. She was probably waiting for her turn to be served. I didn’t bother queueing. SA told me there wasn’t a single wallet in the store.

My only photo that day. The mall was packed with people. Saw a few people carrying Hermes but I wasn’t fast enough.


----------



## vintage diamond

First time being fast enough to catch one in the wild- at Malaga airport, Spain.


----------



## missBV

Saw a very cute couple today. While his girlfriend is shopping, he was looking after her baby, the mini Kelly


----------



## missBV

Sightings of rare bags


----------



## Book Worm

missBV said:


> Sightings of rare bags


Wow - Nice catches. You're in a very H savvy/friendly area. Love how the 1st lady has styled her H sweater and the 2nd lady looks so effortless with her jacket casually on her shoulders.


----------



## missBV

Book Worm said:


> Wow - Nice catches. You're in a very H savvy/friendly area. Love how the 1st lady has styled her H sweater and the 2nd lady looks so effortless with her jacket casually on her shoulders.



The first  lady is very attractive


----------



## garçon_H

sunny bag for a sunny day in NYC:


----------



## helloballoons33

My first sneaky pic!


----------



## Pivoine66

missBV said:


> Sightings of rare bags


Thank you, dear missBV and thanks to all who post and share here - (kudos to @Perja!)

OMG - I love this thread! At first I was rather sceptical (had been photographed once myself on the way to H. Seemed like "a breach of privacy" to me). But here for me it feels like a "declaration of love to H" , like sharing and watching photos together with family and friends.
So, already looking forward to more eye candy


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 9 June. The lady with mini Kelly is very chic.


----------



## doloresmia

At SNA right now!!!!!


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 10 June. So many eye candies


----------



## Mrs.Z

missBV said:


> Sightings on 10 June. So many eye candies


Wow, what going on with the White Kelly, a special order ?


----------



## acrowcounted

Mrs.Z said:


> Wow, what going on with the White Kelly, a special order ?


Tri color Kelly from this season standard order.


----------



## Mrs.Z

acrowcounted said:


> Tri color Kelly from this season standard order.


Thank you!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

missBV said:


> Sightings on 10 June. So many eye candies


So many exotics!


----------



## Caramelus

missBV said:


> Sightings on 10 June. So many eye candies



@missBV I am convinced your full time gig is shopping and H spotting  Please adopt me!!!!


----------



## ladysarah

a well-loved red birkin in London


----------



## ladysarah

…out shopping with a blue birkin


----------



## Muffin_Top

missBV said:


> Sightings on 10 June. So many eye candies


Wowowow I didn't know there are crocodile Plumes... I must forget this picture before dreaming too big !


----------



## Muffin_Top

ladysarah said:


> a well-loved red birkin in London


Well, that's classy !


----------



## Stansy

B35 in gold - I was so distracted taking the foto that I spilled my coffee 

also saw a cute green (anis maybe?) GP 30 on a chic lady yesterday and again today.


----------



## belle2456

Airport sighting


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ladysarah said:


> a well-loved red birkin in London


How funny..I've spotted that lady a few times around Marylebone and Mayfair with that bag..always admired it (its a perfect red) but never had my phone to hand when I see her!


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 11 June. It’s a pleasure to share  esp when I’m surrounded by so many Hermes users


----------



## Book Worm

missBV said:


> Sightings on 11 June. It’s a pleasure to share  esp when I’m surrounded by so many Hermes users


How special is that Roulis!


----------



## Caramelus

First wildlife contribution. Saw a few more but being a novice at stealth photographing, this is all I captured


----------



## xiaoxiao

Caramelus said:


> First wildlife contribution. Saw a few more but being a novice at stealth photographing, this is all I captured
> 
> View attachment 5423955
> 
> View attachment 5423956



How refreshing to finally see bigger crocs. For longest time I’ve only seen 25 and 30.


----------



## ladysarah

Rose Sakura Mini Kelly in chèvre.

-beautifully carried and incorporated into the outfit.


----------



## meazar

NYC today


----------



## ladysarah

In the streets of London.  Near Bond Street - usually  a good supply: Dark Red kelly 25 sellier- might be rouge h?


----------



## paula24jen

ladysarah said:


> In the streets of London.  Near Bond Street - usually  a good supply: Dark Red kelly 25 sellier- might be rouge h?


Lovely K, but what struck me about that picture is the coats, esp the Moncler in a day when the mercury topped 30degC. Do you think they were warm enough?!?


----------



## Notorious Pink

Just got home from dinner at a friends club; oh, the bag sightings were amazing! Unfortunately I could not take photos, but highlights included a Kelly Danse in Rose Azalee, a B25 in craie, a Mini K in Nata, a K25 sellier Vert Criquet, several neutral B30s and a few small Picotins.


----------



## ladysarah

paula24jen said:


> Lovely K, but what struck me about that picture is the coats, esp the Moncler in a day when the mercury topped 30degC. Do you think they were warm enough?!?


I know right? You can tell the local from the tourist miles away. Tourists have to wear what clothes they brought with them -so whatever the weather there is a pre-planned outfit. Several ladies came to London wearing their fashionable trenches despite the heat-they must have been sweltering.  I guess people read on social media about what to wear…
red kelly and green kelly. Anyone knows the colour? It’s kind of olive-green really pretty.


----------



## lvstratus

ladysarah said:


> I know right? You can tell the local from the tourist miles away. Tourists have to wear what clothes they brought with them -so whatever the weather there is a pre-planned outfit. Several ladies came to London wearing their fashionable trenches despite the heat-they must have been sweltering.  I guess people read on social media about what to wear…
> red kelly and green kelly. *Anyone knows the colour*? It’s kind of olive-green really pretty.




Vert de gris? Sauge?


----------



## loh

ladysarah said:


> I know right? You can tell the local from the tourist miles away. Tourists have to wear what clothes they brought with them -so whatever the weather there is a pre-planned outfit. Several ladies came to London wearing their fashionable trenches despite the heat-they must have been sweltering.  I guess people read on social media about what to wear…
> red kelly and green kelly. Anyone knows the colour? It’s kind of olive-green really pretty.



Just because they bring outerwear doesn't mean they have to wear it.  I'd rather look less fashionable than be melting....



lvstratus said:


> Vert de gris? Sauge?



Looks too dark for vdg to me.  Maybe sauge.


----------



## Book Worm

ladysarah said:


> I know right? You can tell the local from the tourist miles away. Tourists have to wear what clothes they brought with them -so whatever the weather there is a pre-planned outfit. Several ladies came to London wearing their fashionable trenches despite the heat-they must have been sweltering.  I guess people read on social media about what to wear…
> red kelly and green kelly. Anyone knows the colour? It’s kind of olive-green really pretty.


Green Kelly with Bouncing sneakers too  
Really like the colors on the sneakers too.


----------



## BagsNBaguettes

Caramelus said:


> First wildlife contribution. Saw a few more but being a novice at stealth photographing, this is all I captured
> 
> View attachment 5423955




_*proceeds to hastily wipe drool off of keyboard and screen *_


----------



## loh

loh said:


> Looks too dark for vdg to me.  Maybe sauge.



Meant to say looks to light for vdg.


----------



## Cheddar Cheese

ChloeSF said:


> Recent Union Square-area sightings in San Francisco!
> View attachment 5405089
> 
> View attachment 5405091
> 
> View attachment 5405092
> 
> View attachment 5405090
> 
> 
> I have that exact same etoupe Jypsiere  And I wonder what's in the bag in that pic!


Snap! Also have the same etoupe jypsire! 
Anyone else jumping in?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Recent sightings…I dont know why only the first shot posted full image but hey ho!


----------



## mauihappyplace

I forgot to take picture until she was far away. Kelly 28 or 32 horseshoe . Strolling along the Champs Elysee yesterday in 100F (38C)


----------



## Hanash

It’s really nice to see people out with their bags - after all that’s why we buy them. But I’d be nervous carrying an exotic around just shopping … not sure how others feel


----------



## Ladybaga

ladysarah said:


> I know right? You can tell the local from the tourist miles away. Tourists have to wear what clothes they brought with them -so whatever the weather there is a pre-planned outfit. Several ladies came to London wearing their fashionable trenches despite the heat-they must have been sweltering.  I guess people read on social media about what to wear…
> red kelly and green kelly. Anyone knows the colour? It’s kind of olive-green really pretty.


Could the green kelly be Canope? (Not sure if I spelled that correctly.) It's hard to tell....


----------



## skinnyepicurean

just discovered this thread and i'm loving all the "spottings!"


----------



## missBV

skinnyepicurean said:


> just discovered this thread and i'm loving all the "spottings!"



welcome!


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## nymeria

London


----------



## Book Worm

Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> View attachment 5430783


First time I'm seeing a pic of the new bag in the wild (forget the name, top row 2nd pic).


----------



## Bagaholic222

Lejic said:


> Thank you! Indeed, men’s line. There ARE some women’s rectangular scarves as well but they were silk if I recall correctly, and this design spoke to me more.





Meta said:


> Recent sightings
> 
> View attachment 5430783


Wow is the Sac Maximors available already????


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Book Worm said:


> First time I'm seeing a pic of the new bag in the wild (forget the name, top row 2nd pic).



Sac Maximors, as mentioned by Bagaholic222 above.


----------



## LouiseCPH




----------



## hphile

LouiseCPH said:


> View attachment 5431731



Maybe it's the angle but her kelly looks smaller than a 25 but clearly not a MKII. The proportions look funny to me, the bag is slightly too wide (or not tall enough) and the flap is too tall? I think this is fake


----------



## carlinha

hphile said:


> Maybe it's the angle but her kelly looks smaller than a 25 but clearly not a MKII. The proportions look funny to me, the bag is slightly too wide (or not tall enough) and the flap is too tall? I think this is fake


the handle is definitely way off


----------



## missBV

Sightings this week. Only
managed to take a peep at the Kelly box sellier the young guy was carrying. I like how men are joining the game as well in my city. It’s quite a brave step forward


----------



## masanmasan

missBV said:


> Sightings this week. Only
> managed to take a peep at the Kelly box sellier the young guy was carrying. I like how men are joining the game as well in my city. It’s quite a brave step forward



speak of young guy, i saw young guy carrying C24 black in ostrich then tried and bought croc ctg last week in store


----------



## ladysarah

London near Ralph’s - a chic lady with her mini bolide in what I believe to be rose shocking. I love seeing mini bags actually being carried. ( usually the telephone is on the other hand.) There were a couple of mini Kelly s but they were too small to photograph, I was worried about becoming intrusive…


----------



## mauihappyplace

Louvre this week Evelyn Rouge ?.Really so many sightings in Paris can’t capture them all. The best sighting so far a beautiful woman head to toe in Chanel bag shoes included on her ebike( yes I know this H wildlife)


----------



## Hanash

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 5432402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> London near Ralph’s - a chic lady with her mini bolide in what I believe to be rose shocking. I love seeing mini bags actually being carried. ( usually the telephone is on the other hand.) There were a couple of mini Kelly s but they were too small to photograph, I was worried about becoming intrusive…


Nice Chanel trousers - live the monochrome / pink combo!


----------



## michelle1109

Today at Le Bon Marché


----------



## fiantoduri

Spotted in Palo Alto


----------



## labelo

A year after relocating from the Midwest to SoCal, I've seen less H than I might have thought (it would probably help if we went out, like, EVER), but I managed to catch this Constance in line at Disneyland. I remember it being a little more mustard-y in person.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Recent sightings... a lot of classics


----------



## Perja

A post Fashion Week dump, part 1


----------



## Perja

Part deux


----------



## paula24jen

Perja said:


> A post Fashion Week dump, part 1
> 
> View attachment 5435281
> View attachment 5435282
> View attachment 5435283
> View attachment 5435284
> View attachment 5435285
> View attachment 5435286
> View attachment 5435287
> View attachment 5435288
> View attachment 5435289
> View attachment 5435290


Socks and sandals hurting my eyes a little….!


----------



## Perja

Part three… at this stage, you can probably guess where I was


----------



## _gelato_

Perja said:


> Part three… at this stage, you can probably guess where I was
> 
> View attachment 5435366
> View attachment 5435367
> View attachment 5435368
> View attachment 5435383
> View attachment 5435370
> View attachment 5435371
> View attachment 5435372
> View attachment 5435373
> View attachment 5435374
> View attachment 5435375


2 questions come to mind: 
1) Why is almost everyone wearing the same light beige long jacket? 
2) Is that a Picnic B25 in the last photo?


----------



## Perja

And the final one


----------



## Perja

_gelato_ said:


> 2 questions come to mind:
> 1) Why is almost everyone wearing the same light beige long jacket?
> 2) Is that a Picnic B25 in the last photo?



1 - They were handed out at the event since it was raining
2 - I believe so!


----------



## loh

Perja said:


> And the final one
> 
> View attachment 5435389
> View attachment 5435390
> View attachment 5435391
> View attachment 5435392
> View attachment 5435393
> View attachment 5435394
> View attachment 5435395
> View attachment 5435396



Omg, the green croc and jacket.    Love your pics as always!


----------



## kttREX

Perja said:


> Part three… at this stage, you can probably guess where I was
> 
> View attachment 5435371
> View attachment 5435372



All of these outfits are incredible! Anyone know where the two white coats with gold/camel trim are from?


----------



## lvstratus

Perja said:


> *1 - They were handed out at the event since it was raining*
> 2 - I believe so!



Correct. Due to the weather, Hermes provided a Rains parka to each guest.

The croc birkin is surreal


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

paula24jen said:


> Socks and sandals hurting my eyes a little….!



I agree.  I wish I could unsee it.


----------



## lulilu

Perja said:


> Part d
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435294
> View attachment 5435300



Are these sandals in exotic leather?


----------



## Perja

loh said:


> Omg, the green croc and jacket.    Love your pics as always!


Thank you so much dear Loh 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I agree.  I wish I could unsee it.


Me three!



lulilu said:


> Are these sandals in exotic leather?


Yup!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Perja said:


> Thank you so much dear Loh
> 
> 
> Me three!
> 
> 
> Yup!


Ahhhh. The best photos from the best place to be!!!

(Except….was that stunning green croc in the rain??)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

@Perja thank you!!
These photos really made my Monday a whole lot better!!!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Wow in all your pictures @Perja we can see like... 1 mini Kelly and 2 Kelly picnic and apart from that we only have 35, 35, 32, 32, 35 and so on
Where are the minis ?


----------



## Perja

Muffin_Top said:


> Wow in all your pictures @Perja we can see like... 1 mini Kelly and 2 Kelly picnic and apart from that we only have 35, 35, 32, 32, 35 and so on
> Where are the minis ?


I stole them all and resold them  

It was about 25% minis, 75% regular tk large sizes. Most people seemed to want something either hands free or that can take their daily essentials that day. Plus, I don’t always manage to picture the whole variety of bags I see.


----------



## 336




----------



## duna

loh said:


> Omg, the green croc and jacket.    Love your pics as always!



Love the green croc too, and I'm not usually an exotic fan....


----------



## wantitneedit

336 said:


> View attachment 5435922


love the look of this green knit!


----------



## Caramelus

Perja said:


> And the final one
> 
> View attachment 5435389
> View attachment 5435390
> View attachment 5435391
> View attachment 5435392
> View attachment 5435393
> View attachment 5435394
> View attachment 5435395
> View attachment 5435396


And the badass black dragon charm on the green croc …..I can picture it blowing fire at all the pegasses lol


----------



## Perja




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> View attachment 5436274
> View attachment 5436275
> View attachment 5436276


Nice Lakis!


----------



## Prinipessa

This bag was spotted today in Trader Joe


----------



## candyapple15

Perja said:


> And the final one
> 
> View attachment 5435389
> View attachment 5435390
> View attachment 5435391
> View attachment 5435392
> View attachment 5435393
> View attachment 5435394
> View attachment 5435395
> View attachment 5435396


The first picture makes me re-think about H Blue Jeans, it looks very chic with white outfit.


----------



## doloresmia

On flight!


----------



## TankerToad

336 said:


> View attachment 5435922


Haha 
I had to do a double take- I have those exact boots- but alas that isn’t me


----------



## Caramelus

TankerToad said:


> Haha
> I had to do a double take- I have those exact boots- but alas that isn’t me


Always wondered if anyone here got snapped/posted by the “Wildlife” paparazzi


----------



## audreylita

Caramelus said:


> Always wondered if anyone here got snapped/posted by the “Wildlife” paparazzi


It happened to me years ago, picture was posted just before I joined.  It was a little surreal.


----------



## tinkerbell68

Caramelus said:


> Always wondered if anyone here got snapped/posted by the “Wildlife” paparazzi


I captured someone at FSH last fall who subsequently saw my post.



tinkerbell68 said:


> Ducked into FSH today to find a silk that I’ve been hunting for (found along with another silk and a shawl!!!) and saw this woman at the counter with her lovely B with ‘pochette’ and her multiple Hermès shopping bags!
> View attachment 5201434
> View attachment 5201435
> 
> Numerous twillys, non?


----------



## pasdedeux1

audreylita said:


> It happened to me years ago, picture was posted just before I joined.  It was a little surreal.


I have appeared on this thread but I won’t say where  keep the mystery alive…


----------



## uhpharm01

Prinipessa said:


> This bag was spotted today in Trader Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5436311


I really don't like this purse but it looks really nice in black here.


----------



## paula24jen

pasdedeux1 said:


> I have appeared on this thread but I won’t say where  keep the mystery alive…


Nooo - do tell!!!


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

lvstratus said:


> Correct. Due to the weather, Hermes provided a Rains parka to each guest.
> 
> The croc birkin is surreal


I wonder if the parka is the shorter version or the equestrian rain jacket/ trench that came out recently ? It looks like a versatile and useful piece …but to have been gifted one would have been amazing !


----------



## ladysarah

doloresmia said:


> On flight!


This is a treasure- @doloresmia  I just adore seeing bags being used for travel - enough of saving them for ‘best’ 
My contribution for this week… in London near Bond Street so easy pickings. 
Black birkin with ‘edgy’ outfit and Kelly 28 retourner- the man was also wearing a standard black h belt (not captured)
@Perja omg! What an Hermes group and refreshing to see the huge colourful retourner kelly looking so stylish. Uplifting photo! Do you know the colour and the size?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Latest sightings….


----------



## keirii

noir birkin 25


----------



## nymeria

Pure summer in NY


----------



## mauihappyplace

nymeria said:


> Pure summer in NY
> View attachment 5438918
> View attachment 5438919


Yay Jypsiere in the wild. My favorite H bag!


----------



## 336

Lining up for boba 

Lindy
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Kelly wallet


----------



## HoneyLocks

Perja said:


> Part three… at this stage, you can probably guess where I was
> 
> View attachment 5435366
> View attachment 5435367
> View attachment 5435368
> View attachment 5435383
> View attachment 5435370
> View attachment 5435371
> View attachment 5435372
> View attachment 5435373
> View attachment 5435374
> View attachment 5435375


Picknick B and a track suit!


----------



## missBV

Sightings this week


----------



## grismouette

Spotted at SFO. Love seeing H + Rimowa


----------



## doloresmia

ladysarah said:


> This is a treasure- @doloresmia  I just adore seeing bags being used for travel - enough of saving them for ‘best’
> My contribution for this week… in London near Bond Street so easy pickings.
> Black birkin with ‘edgy’ outfit and Kelly 28 retourner- the man was also wearing a standard black h belt (not captured)
> @Perja omg! What an Hermes group and refreshing to see the huge colourful retourner kelly looking so stylish. Uplifting photo! Do you know the colour and the size?



I LOVE that size kelly — am carrying my jewel of a RV kelly 28 around Boston for those excellent wildlife spotters amongst us - and wish I had a smooshy 32 in a happy color.

And wearing bright rubber slides with #BTS socks occasionally


----------



## 336

Bubblegum Constance at apple


----------



## Classy Collector

336 said:


> Bubblegum Constance at apple
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439845


Nice. It’s amazing how you could identify the exact color from a distance


----------



## Tyler_JP

How chic...


----------



## rhyvin

Woodbury Commons


----------



## Tonimichelle

Tyler_JP said:


> How chic...
> View attachment 5440191


Love her hair as well as the bag!


----------



## DME

Tyler_JP said:


> How chic...
> View attachment 5440191



Wow, this is a gorgeous look! The bag, the outfit and the hair are all on point. I’m also really digging the sunglasses. Does anyone know who makes them?


----------



## millivanilli

DME said:


> Wow, this is a gorgeous look! The bag, the outfit and the hair are all on point. I’m also really digging the sunglasses. Does anyone know who makes them?


thank you I wanted to ask the same!


----------



## Notorious Pink

My two dinner companions last night. I insisted on a photo for “posterity”. 
I mean, Vert Emeraude gator B25 and K28!!?! When does that happen?


----------



## Perja




----------



## tinkerbell68

Perja said:


> View attachment 5440346
> View attachment 5440347
> View attachment 5440348
> View attachment 5440349
> View attachment 5440351
> View attachment 5440352
> View attachment 5440353


The whole look in the first pic with the black K...love it!


----------



## littleblackbag

336 said:


> View attachment 5435922


Adore this outfit!


----------



## duna

I LOVE the HAC with the puppy inside


----------



## loh

Perja said:


> View attachment 5440346
> View attachment 5440347
> View attachment 5440348
> View attachment 5440349
> View attachment 5440351
> View attachment 5440352
> View attachment 5440353






duna said:


> I LOVE the HAC with the puppy inside




Yes, love the yorkie...  I've joked about carrying my cat around with me in my B35 but I'm pretty sure she wouldn't be as compliant.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 5 July


----------



## victoroliveira




----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5441205
> 
> View attachment 5441208
> 
> View attachment 5441206


The woman in white looks so chic but I fear her trouser hems will be filthy!!!


----------



## victoroliveira

I forgot to add this one!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

latest sighting


----------



## Perja

Catch of the day


----------



## _Moravia_

victoroliveira said:


> View attachment 5441205
> 
> View attachment 5441208
> 
> View attachment 5441206



I love this Kelly against an all-white look (last photo).


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

victoroliveira said:


> I forgot to add this one!
> View attachment 5441218
> 
> Love these snaps- it looks like Charles De Gaulle airport …


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Sightings this week…


----------



## Stansy

A classic: K28 in étoupe SHW


----------



## undecided45

Stansy said:


> A classic: K28 in étoupe SHW
> 
> View attachment 5442663


One of my favorite pictures of a Kelly! Effortless, a bit messy, and still chic.


----------



## 336

Classy Collector said:


> Nice. It’s amazing how you could identify the exact color from a distance



I may have done a lap


----------



## missBV

A blue day


----------



## Perja

missBV said:


> A blue day


Yum! That Picotin looks so smooshy.


----------



## Perja

Couture Week sightings


----------



## Perja

And some more


----------



## Book Worm

Perja said:


> Couture Week sightings
> 
> View attachment 5442928
> View attachment 5442929
> View attachment 5442930
> View attachment 5442931
> View attachment 5442932
> View attachment 5442933
> View attachment 5442934
> View attachment 5442935
> View attachment 5442936
> View attachment 5442937


Every person is so chic in these pics but I really want the black constance wearers whole outfit! I would wear it in a heartbeat...She even makes the chypres look uber-stylish!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Book Worm said:


> Every person is so chic in these pics but I really want the black constance wearers whole outfit! I would wear it in a heartbeat...She even makes the chypres look uber-stylish!


I thought the same!
Except I would wear the trousers in black and shirt in white or navy


----------



## ny.lon

Not the best but snapped this Lindy at LHR - the style is growing on me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Stansy said:


> A classic: K28 in étoupe SHW
> 
> View attachment 5442663


I recognize the train seats. 
Lovely Kelly, too!


----------



## tinkerbell68

Stunning B at LHR…as a relative noob, not sure if it’s a 40 or…


----------



## Hanash

tinkerbell68 said:


> Stunning B at LHR…as a relative noob, not sure if it’s a 40 or…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444588
> 
> View attachment 5444589


Mmm … the pontets and touret look unusual for a birkin. And there’s only one sangle.


----------



## acrowcounted

Hanash said:


> Mmm … the pontets and touret look unusual for a birkin. And there’s only one sangle.


It’s a large HAC. The second sangle is presumably slipped from the exterior hole and hanging inside of the bag from the side.


----------



## hermesgeek

tinkerbell68 said:


> Stunning B at LHR…as a relative noob, not sure if it’s a 40 or…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444588
> 
> View attachment 5444589


Fabulous! It’s a HAC for sure, I think a 50


----------



## pasdedeux1

The pontets are absolutely correct for an HAC of that size. Neat bag and I love a good destroyed suitcase. Use your things!


----------



## audreylita

tinkerbell68 said:


> Stunning B at LHR…as a relative noob, not sure if it’s a 40 or…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444588
> 
> View attachment 5444589


That looks like a 40 cm HAC.


----------



## missBV

Lots of Lindys yesterday. Perhaps that’s the fav Hermes bag for shopping and travelling


----------



## Prada Prince

The Hermes spa has gone mobile! LOL!


----------



## hermesgeek

missBV said:


> Lots of Lindys yesterday. Perhaps that’s the fav Hermes bag for shopping and travelling


The lindy is just so comfortable it’s difficult not to use on days when traveling or shopping! Haha


----------



## missBV

hermesgeek said:


> The lindy is just so comfortable it’s difficult not to use on days when traveling or shopping! Haha


I absolutely agree! I love my Lindy. PS: still trying to get used to the purseforum layout


----------



## luckylove

missBV said:


> Lots of Lindys yesterday. Perhaps that’s the fav Hermes bag for shopping and travelling



Great wildlife photos! Thanks for the eye candy! Btw, I am also still trying to navigate the new format too; I haven't figured out how to access "watched threads, clubhouse threads' etc....


----------



## jlone

pasdedeux1 said:


> The pontets are absolutely correct for an HAC of that size. Neat bag and I love a good destroyed suitcase. Use your things!


A good destroyed Berluti suitcase.....the man has taste!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

jlone said:


> A good destroyed Berluti suitcase.....the man has taste!!


I agree 100%!
If he was my husband I'd be stealing that HAC off of him


----------



## Perja

Not sure what model this is but clearly saw the Kelly clasp closure on the front.


----------



## bagnut1

That Faubourg Birkin is lovely though my first thought on that particular combo is that it looks like a really elaborate cake!


----------



## Christofle

bagnut1 said:


> That Faubourg Birkin is lovely though my first thought on that particular combo is that it looks like a really elaborate cake!


The Fondant Birkin


----------



## Meta

Perja said:


> View attachment 5539284
> 
> Not sure what model this is but clearly saw the Kelly clasp closure on the front.


It's the Kelly Elan clutch. 

ETA: My recent sightings:


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Latest sightings in a very hot week in London


----------



## candyapple15

saw this rare and elegant K tonight.


----------



## park56

candyapple15 said:


> saw this rare and elegant K tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5554726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5554734



Hong Kong…always fantastic eye candy!


----------



## louise_elouise

park56 said:


> Hong Kong…always fantastic eye candy!


Is that HK or london?


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

louise_elouise said:


> Is that HK or london?


I thought it was London...But then I saw all the masked commuters and wasn't sure..I'm often only one wearing one these days!


----------



## candyapple15

louise_elouise said:


> Is that HK or london?





maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I thought it was London...But then I saw all the masked commuters and wasn't sure..I'm often only one wearing one these days!


It’s HK . Its still compulsory to wear mask in the public area here.


----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> View attachment 5539282
> View attachment 5539283
> View attachment 5539284
> 
> Not sure what model this is but clearly saw the Kelly clasp closure on the front.
> 
> View attachment 5539285
> View attachment 5539286
> View attachment 5539287
> View attachment 5539288
> View attachment 5539289
> View attachment 5539290
> View attachment 5539291
> View attachment 5539292
> View attachment 5539293


A Kelly Elan, a Kelly Lakis and a plume!?!?What amazing sightings! Some of my favourite bags!!


----------



## beana

candyapple15 said:


> saw this rare and elegant K tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5554726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5554734


Wow!! Looks like she has not taken off the stickers?


----------



## pink_carnation

One of my only H sightings outside a store (though was almost in front of it)- a cute, casual Picotin carry in Toronto - maybe mauve sylvestre?


----------



## sugarbabetvxq

candyapple15 said:


> saw this rare and elegant K tonight.
> 
> View attachment 5554726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5554734


Wowwww this is a dream K bag for me 

Edite:OT


----------



## ladysarah

Very excited ( I need to get out more right?)  to catch a glimpse of this bright orange Kelly pochette. Genuinely love to see people enjoy their bags.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Spotted over last two days..I


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I must add that I was especially excited to see the Ostrich Paris Bombay.
I see so many Kelly ,Birkin, Evelyne and Picotin around that I like seeing discontinued or unusual bags the most!


----------



## tinkerbell68

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I must add that I was especially excited to see the Ostrich Paris Bombay.
> I see so many Kelly ,Birkin, Evelyne and Picotin around that I like seeing discontinued or unusual bags the most!


That ostrich bag is stunning...I've never seen that bag before. WOW!


----------



## masanmasan




----------



## Prada Prince

Fumizuki said:


> View attachment 5573743


Lol was the Constance used to reserve a seat in the hawker centre?!


----------



## greencurrytofu

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I must add that I was especially excited to see the Ostrich Paris Bombay.
> I see so many Kelly ,Birkin, Evelyne and Picotin around that I like seeing discontinued or unusual bags the most!


Yes I’m excited to see a Paris Bombay bag also! I love the look of it in this photo.


----------



## missBV

Prada Prince said:


> Lol was the Constance used to reserve a seat in the hawker centre?!


love this picture!


----------



## paula24jen

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I must add that I was especially excited to see the Ostrich Paris Bombay.
> I see so many Kelly ,Birkin, Evelyne and Picotin around that I like seeing discontinued or unusual bags the most!


It was the Paris Bombay which particularly caught my eye too!


----------



## ThoRough

Dumbo en route to dinner…


----------



## buffalogal

NYC weekend away - so excited to spot things in the wild (  doesn’t happen in VA).


----------



## candyapple15

beana said:


> Wow!! Looks like she has not taken off the stickers?



No I am sure there was no sticker, it's just the lighting, the train movement and my phone's zoom-in function blurring the picture.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Recent sightings.
I was stunned when I see Hermes Faubourg in white with my eyes at boutique.
She was a VIP and walked directly to the private room, too fast for me to capture anything


----------



## _Moravia_

H sighting on a matcha run...


----------



## Buildingprofile

Was surprised and impressed to see this GORGEOUS mini lindy carried without any additional protection on her way to an international flight (from the West Coast US, likely to Asia)


----------



## Etriers

That P-Bombay is just a very classy bag. Great wildlife capture. I wonder what she carries in there. Long things…Baguettes? Spaghetti? Rulers?


----------



## masanmasan

TGIF!


----------



## Hanash

Caught sight of a black birkin 25 PHW on the Bangkok skytrain today; Cartier love bracelet in the frame too. Love how Bangkok is so understated with no major logos hitting you everywhere.


----------



## missBV

Lindy is always a hot fav for shopping and travelling


----------



## nymeria

Gorgeous day in NY! Everyone's out and about
This woman moved SO fast past me, I barely had time to catch her- a noir B 35
	

		
			
		

		
	





 a Two-fer!


----------



## angie82

Caught this nicely within frame.


----------



## Naynaykilla

PrincessSoFear said:


> Recent sightings.
> I was stunned when I see Hermes Faubourg in white with my eyes at boutique.
> She was a VIP and walked directly to the private room, too fast for me to capture anything
> 
> View attachment 5575711
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575712
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575713
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575714
> 
> 
> View attachment 5575715


Did you capture this all in 1 day?! That’s amazing


----------



## ladysarah

A stunning woman dressed in all black with beaten up, vintage box kelly 32. Tbis was while having lunch at cecconi in London -where is like a permanent fashion week. Birkins and mini Kelly’s in relative abundance…She was pretty unique though, standing out with her individual take to dressing.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

ladysarah said:


> A stunning woman dressed in all black with beaten up, vintage box kelly 32. Tbis was while having lunch at cecconi in London -where is like a permanent fashion week. Birkins and mini Kelly’s in relative abundance…She was pretty unique though, standing out with her individual take to dressing.
> 
> View attachment 5579619
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579620


Oh WOW! 
That really is beaten up!


----------



## Perja




----------



## louise_elouise

Perja said:


> View attachment 5579906
> View attachment 5579907
> View attachment 5579908
> View attachment 5579909
> View attachment 5579910
> View attachment 5579911
> View attachment 5579912
> View attachment 5579913
> View attachment 5579914
> View attachment 5579915


Amazing sightings!! Wow carrying a craie (or similarly light coloured bag) with no twilly…she’s much braver than me


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Naynaykilla said:


> Did you capture this all in 1 day?! That’s amazing


Well, it's 2 days in H boutique area


----------



## Naynaykilla

PrincessSoFear said:


> Well, it's 2 days in H boutique area


That’s still more than I typically see in a month!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Naynaykilla said:


> That’s still more than I typically see in a month!


I live in a big city though


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Sightings this weekend


----------



## Classy Collector

Dear @Perja,

Your wildlife photos are always wonderful. Keep them coming please!   

I’m wondering where exactly you go to see all these H beauties? (you don’t have to answer if you don’t want to). Very curious!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Classy Collector said:


> Dear @Perja,
> 
> Your wildlife photos are always wonderful. Keep them coming please!
> 
> I’m wondering where exactly you go to see all these H beauties? (you don’t have to answer if you don’t want to). Very curious!!


Looks like NYC to me.  The lady with the grey kelly looks like a little off to me.


----------



## Perja

Classy Collector said:


> Dear @Perja,
> 
> Your wildlife photos are always wonderful. Keep them coming please!
> 
> I’m wondering where exactly you go to see all these H beauties? (you don’t have to answer if you don’t want to). Very curious!!


Thank you so much! Paris and London in that last set.



chkpfbeliever said:


> Looks like NYC to me.  The lady with the grey kelly looks like a little off to me.


In her case, Paris and she was in the queue to go into an H store


----------



## Naynaykilla

PrincessSoFear said:


> I live in a big city though


Lmao, so do I but I’m hardly out so probably why I am not seeing much. I love how fun this thread is


----------



## Classy Collector

Perja said:


> Thank you so much! Paris and London in that last set.
> 
> 
> In her case, Paris and she was in the queue to go into an H store
> 
> View attachment 5580468
> View attachment 5580469
> View attachment 5580470
> View attachment 5580471
> View attachment 5580472
> View attachment 5580473
> View attachment 5580474
> 
> View attachment 5580476
> View attachment 5580477
> View attachment 5580478


Very nice! London and Paris are tres chic haha


----------



## _Moravia_

PrincessSoFear said:


> Sightings this weekend
> 
> View attachment 5580083
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580085
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580086
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580087
> 
> 
> View attachment 5580088



Great photos. Regarding the fifth photo - I've never seen a Birkin held this way. It's almost perpendicular - wouldn't this position really strain the handles?


----------



## PrincessSoFear

_Moravia_ said:


> Great photos. Regarding the fifth photo - I've never seen a Birkin held this way. It's almost perpendicular - wouldn't this position really strain the handles?


I think she might held it this way for a short time. It doesn't look comfy to me though.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Obviously not the best of our wildlife pictures.
It was a much lived-in B35. 
When I admired it the lady laughed and said "Yeah we're working so much, we de serve treats"


----------



## missBV

The white Lindy really blends in. Love how she decorated her bag w a Pegasus


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Perja said:


> Thank you so much! Paris and London in that last set.
> 
> 
> In her case, Paris and she was in the queue to go into an H store
> 
> View attachment 5580468
> View attachment 5580469
> View attachment 5580470
> View attachment 5580471
> View attachment 5580472
> View attachment 5580473
> View attachment 5580474
> 
> View attachment 5580476
> View attachment 5580477
> View attachment 5580478


The young lady in long silver skirt with bi-colour kelly-just WOW


----------



## michelle1109

Perja said:


> View attachment 5579906
> View attachment 5579907
> View attachment 5579908
> View attachment 5579909
> View attachment 5579910
> View attachment 5579911
> View attachment 5579912
> View attachment 5579913
> View attachment 5579914
> View attachment 5579915


beautiful photos -- they make me miss Paris!


----------



## Mrs.applepie

My first contribution to this thread

The first one I spotted just by chance , after looking through pictures I took during a trip. Hermes belt and an Evelyne possibly in Etoupe.

Second picture it was pouring that day so I was in shock to see something that appears to be a birkin 30 . Please correct me if I’m wrong.


----------



## missBV

Plenty of Hermes today. When I allow my Kelly to open like the one in the picture, I get many people who come to me to tell me that my bag is open 

The white croc is gorgeous. Also red Kellys take my heart away


----------



## Helventara

missBV said:


> Plenty of Hermes today. When I allow my Kelly to open like the one in the picture, I get many people who come to me to tell me that my bag is open
> 
> The white croc is gorgeous. Also red Kellys take my heart away
> 
> View attachment 5585336


Oyyy..  didn’t know one can wear Evelyn like this. Suddenly it’s in my list (large model only though)

PS: @missBV , let me add how I appreciate your wildlife pictures. The area you frequent was my stomping ground and I haven’t been back for two years. I miss SG and I miss Orchard Rd!  It’s always a pleasure to see  these posts. Thank you!


----------



## missBV

BVBookshop said:


> Oyyy..  didn’t know one can wear Evelyn like this. Suddenly it’s in my list (large model only though)
> 
> PS: @missBV , let me add how I appreciate your wildlife pictures. The area you frequent was my stomping ground and I haven’t been back for two years. I miss SG and I miss Orchard Rd!  It’s always a pleasure to see  these posts. Thank you!


Hi hi, thanks so much! Pls visit soon!


----------



## elliesaurus

missBV said:


> Plenty of Hermes today. When I allow my Kelly to open like the one in the picture, I get many people who come to me to tell me that my bag is open
> 
> The white croc is gorgeous. Also red Kellys take my heart away
> 
> View attachment 5585328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585329



The strain on the leather by the handle hurts my heart


----------



## missBV

elliesaurus said:


> The strain on the leather by the handle hurts my heart


Yes, not too good for the bag apparently.


----------



## jenjchoi

BVBookshop said:


> Oyyy..  didn’t know one can wear Evelyn like this. Suddenly it’s in my list (large model only though)
> 
> PS: @missBV , let me add how I appreciate your wildlife pictures. The area you frequent was my stomping ground and I haven’t been back for two years. I miss SG and I miss Orchard Rd!  It’s always a pleasure to see  these posts. Thank you!


Am I the only one who doesn’t get how that woman is wearing her Evelyn?  The strap links are both hooked on one side?


----------



## nicole0612

jenjchoi said:


> Am I the only one who doesn’t get how that woman is wearing her Evelyn?  The strap links are both hooked on one side?


I think she has shortened the strap by threading it through the loop on one end and doubling it back to clip on the first loop again.


----------



## hermesgeek

jenjchoi said:


> Am I the only one who doesn’t get how that woman is wearing her Evelyn?  The strap links are both hooked on one side?


The other side is tied by a twilly usually to achieve this look


----------



## nicole0612

hermesgeek said:


> The other side is tied by a twilly usually to achieve this look


That makes sense, I guess the full hardware would be too large to go through the loop.


----------



## hermesgeek

nicole0612 said:


> That makes sense, I guess the full hardware would be too large to go through the loop.


Hahaha sorry I didn’t see your post, we must’ve posted the same time


----------



## nicole0612

hermesgeek said:


> Hahaha sorry I didn’t see your post, we must’ve posted the same time


I’m glad you did! My answer made sense to me until I read your more logical explanation ❤️


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## grismouette

Forgot to share this one taken last month- black Kelly Danse with a matching Budy charm


----------



## chkpfbeliever

missBV said:


> Plenty of Hermes today. When I allow my Kelly to open like the one in the picture, I get many people who come to me to tell me that my bag is open
> 
> The white croc is gorgeous. Also red Kellys take my heart away
> 
> View attachment 5585328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585329
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585330
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585332
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585333
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585335
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5585339


Great photos for being your first contribution !! Drop dead gorgeous on all of them, especially the croc B.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on a quiet Thursday

White and pink make a nice combi


----------



## loh

missBV said:


> Sightings on a quiet Thursday
> 
> Apologize for the multiple pics of the croc Kelly. Can’t take my eyes off the croc Kelly.
> 
> White and pink make a nice combi



Great pics.   For some reason the blue Jypsiere is the one that really caught my eye.


----------



## missBV

loh said:


> Great pics.   For some reason the blue Jypsiere is the one that really caught my eye.


Yes! I’ve not seen the Jypsiere in that size before


----------



## Book Worm

missBV said:


> Sightings on a quiet Thursday
> 
> Apologize for the multiple pics of the croc Kelly. Can’t take my eyes off the croc Kelly.
> 
> White and pink make a nice combi
> 
> View attachment 5587663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587664
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587665
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587666
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587667
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587672


Wow amazing captures...thx for the eye candy.


----------



## Caramelus

missBV said:


> Sightings on a quiet Thursday
> 
> 
> 
> White and pink make a nice combi


Thanks @missBV  I always look forward to your Hermeslife sightings. The fact they are all candid pics makes them even better.


----------



## 880

On my block today, I saw a 25K sellier and a few others, but I was not fast enough to take a pic
Near my doctors office, I thought I saw an H dog carrier. But I’m not entirely sure. If it’s not, please feel free to report or remove.


----------



## voguekelly711

Eek!!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

missBV said:


> Sightings on a quiet Thursday
> 
> White and pink make a nice combi
> 
> View attachment 5587663
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587664
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587668
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587669
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587670
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587671
> 
> 
> View attachment 5587672


amazing wildlife ! That white B is precious !


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 13 Aug 22


----------



## Perja

Classy Collector said:


> @Perja, when in London is it usually in Belgravia or Kensington Palace area? I don’t live there but heard there are robberies in London. I might visit in near future. Where are all these Londoners going with H bags and it’s a safe area?



@Classy Collector , not necessarily. A couple of pictures are from Cadogan Square near the H boutique but the rest is here and there.

Regarding safety in London, it’s the same as any major capital these days: there is daytime crime, generally of the pickpocket kind, and you can’t walk around oblivious anymore. There have been a few sensational cases involving watches that stand out in my mind and there are areas where I would advise being extra vigilant, but in central London is fine, even when taking public transport.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Sightings this week in London


----------



## grismouette

Gold on gold mini Lindy


----------



## Muffin_Top

A very cute B25


----------



## Helventara

Muffin_Top said:


> A very cute B25


Wow. Is that really where I think it is?  I need to open my eyes more when I go to town.
ETA: love how the blue matches the husband's shirt and the overall clothing colour scheme.


----------



## Muffin_Top

BVBookshop said:


> Wow. Is that really where I think it is?  I need to open my eyes more when I go to town.
> ETA: love how the blue matches the husband's shirt and the overall clothing colour scheme.


Perhaps, if you're thinking of Switzerland ? 
And I agree with you, this couple's outfits were well coordinated.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Sightings this weekend.
I was stunned when I saw this lady with _Birkin Faubourg _in the restroom


----------



## J'adoreHermes

PrincessSoFear said:


> Sightings this weekend.
> I was stunned when I saw this lady with _Birkin Faubourg _in the restroom
> View attachment 5590180
> 
> View attachment 5590181
> View attachment 5590182
> View attachment 5590183


Not only are all those bags stunning, but it is the first time I see a clochette attached to the side. I really like the look! I’m going to play around with that idea tomorrow because it’s so different and adds visual interest to the side.


----------



## mugenprincess

Surprised to see so many ladies wearing Orans at Legoland! But the only pic I took was of this mini C


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 15 August 2022. 

The mini Bolide is super chic


----------



## chkpfbeliever

missBV said:


> Sightings on 15 August 2022.
> 
> The mini Bolide is super chic
> 
> View attachment 5590225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590230


Is that in Singapore ? So many stylish ladies !


----------



## ladysarah

I feel like a right paparazzi doing this! Kelly selier 25 in Gris Meyer? Love the casual look.


----------



## missBV

chkpfbeliever said:


> Is that in Singapore ? So many stylish ladies !


Hi yes it’s in Singapore. Admittedly, many of these people are actually tourists.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 16 August 2022. Sadly, I wasn’t able to capture the beauty of the croc Birkin.


----------



## CaviarChanel

One morning outside Chadstone Hermes ..


Moderators - please delete if this is not an authentic Hermes RTW


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## beana

A gorgeous mini Kelly II in Hong Kong!


----------



## LVinCali

Some H at the post office


----------



## allanrvj

beana said:


> A gorgeous mini Kelly II in Hong Kong!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5592473


great shot. the kelly matches the coffee shop


----------



## mugenprincess

Cute Lil mini Lindy at the mall


----------



## missBV

Plenty of sightings today  pls bear with my spam


----------



## missBV

Part 2


----------



## allanrvj

missBV said:


> Plenty of sightings today  pls bear with my spam
> 
> View attachment 5593222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593233


omg you are so brave with the close ups! I would just freeze and not be able to take a pic this close 
my favorite is the blue constance


----------



## Perja

Loving this Berline!

Slim pickings recently, or I’m not paying attention?


----------



## deltalady

Love seeing the larger bags!


----------



## Tonimichelle

missBV said:


> Plenty of sightings today  pls bear with my spam
> 
> View attachment 5593222
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593223
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593224
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593225
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593226
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593227
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593228
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593229
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593230
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593231
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593233


Oh goodness, that dark red (possibly swift) B30 is TDF!!! Thank you for all the fabulous pics!


----------



## jen943

missBV said:


> Part 2
> 
> View attachment 5593234
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593235
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593236
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593238
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593239
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593240
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593241
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593242
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593243
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593244


The Feu B is completely closed and locked. You don't see that often!


----------



## Le Roy

BVBookshop said:


> Oyyy..  didn’t know one can wear Evelyn like this. Suddenly it’s in my list (large model only though)
> 
> PS: @missBV , let me add how I appreciate your wildlife pictures. The area you frequent was my stomping ground and I haven’t been back for two years. I miss SG and I miss Orchard Rd!  It’s always a pleasure to see  these posts. Thank you!


I wear my Evelyn PM this way for the times I want it on my shoulder. I use a twilly. And if I needed to, I just unhook it and leave the twilly. I’ve a pic of it, I think on the Hermes latest purchases?


----------



## missBV

allanrvj said:


> omg you are so brave with the close ups! I would just freeze and not be able to take a pic this close
> my favorite is the blue constance


Haha I need enlarged the image. I’m not that brave. 

Not sure if anyone noticed that the blue picotin is a touch. Quite interesting irl. Happy weekends everyone ❤️


----------



## missBV




----------



## missBV

Happy Sunday


----------



## tinkerbell68

No pic for this post but…was walking down Hayes in SF this afternoon with my gold B30 and overheard someone say to his wife: ‘there’s one in the wild’


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Sunday sightings


----------



## Hanash

missBV said:


> View attachment 5593911
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593912
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593913
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593914
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593915
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593916
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593917
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593918
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593921


Gosh - living the lineup of exotics!


----------



## missBV

Sightings on a blue Monday


----------



## ladysarah

To be honest I now see now more mini Kelly wildlife sightings than anything else… but here is a little beauty, not sure which blue, if you recognise it please enlighten me!


----------



## Hanash

ladysarah said:


> To be honest I now see now more mini Kelly wildlife sightings than anything else… but here is a little beauty, not sure which blue, if you recognise it please enlighten me!
> 
> View attachment 5596082


looks like bleu saphir in epsom


----------



## BreezyE

missBV said:


> Sightings on a blue Monday
> 
> View attachment 5595956
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595957
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595958
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595959
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595960
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595961
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595962


Love the slouchy birkin!


----------



## ILQA

Sightings of the day.
Missed a few more and in particular a very uncommon in the wild, gold Trim anate rainbow worn with a very nice denim dress


----------



## loh

ILQA said:


> Sightings of the day.
> Missed a few more and in particular a very uncommon in the wild, gold Trim anate rainbow worn with a very nice denim dress
> 
> View attachment 5596144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596148
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596149



I'm liking the B being carried this way as shown in the first picture. I think the last picture might be the same way also.


----------



## Tonimichelle

BreezyE said:


> Love the slouchy birkin!


Me too! Any idea on the size anyone? I can't decide if it's 30 or 35 (given that 35 slouch more, but the proportions look a bit 30ish to me)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

theres something very summery and joyful about the look of the lady in the Pucci top with big orange HAC herbag


----------



## ILQA

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> theres something very summery and joyful about the look of the lady in the Pucci top with big orange HAC herbag


Yes, and her face was very serene and cheerful too!


----------



## ChloeSF

Latest London sightings! 

Sidenote: the lady with the pink Birkin with twilly is definitely wearing Erdem - I have the blouse in that same print


----------



## ChloeSF

Latest San Francisco sightings!


----------



## tinkerbell68

ChloeSF said:


> Latest London sightings!
> 
> Sidenote: the lady with the pink Birkin with twilly is definitely wearing Erdem - I have the blouse in that same print
> 
> View attachment 5596919
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596920
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596929
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596930


Is that one woman really carrying both a B and a K? Wow!


----------



## caruava

Loving everyone's style. Especially loving seeing so much variety and colour. Also nice seeing photos in Singapore that was home for a few years.


----------



## Helventara

tinkerbell68 said:


> Is that one woman really carrying both a B and a K? Wow!


I thought the same. Until I saw the lady next to it who wore the same shade of blue sandals. Maybe she was holding the bag for her friend while she washed her hand?
ETA: another thought, the K would fit nicely into her B and I commanded her for being clever.  All before I saw the sandals


----------



## loh

ChloeSF said:


> Latest San Francisco sightings!
> 
> View attachment 5596931
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596932
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596933
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596934
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5596937




The lady with the gold(?) B in the 3rd picture looks like a party about to happen.  I love it!


----------



## kerebear

Spotted from Hermes Cancun, they got this cute Bride-a-brac right off the shelf. I really love the laid back summer look. Now i want one lol!


----------



## ChloeSF

How could I accidentally leave this out of my recent London batch?? It was _stunning,_ and I even told him so


----------



## missBV

Spotted some exotics today


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 26 August (Part 2)


----------



## masanmasan

Find the Kelly


----------



## Perja

The dog is not impressed with me.


----------



## J'adoreHermes

Perja said:


> View attachment 5598354
> View attachment 5598355
> View attachment 5598356
> 
> The dog is not impressed with me.


Those floors look quite familiar . Looks like a certain grocery store in Passy…


----------



## Julide

Perja said:


> View attachment 5598354
> View attachment 5598355
> View attachment 5598356
> 
> The dog is not impressed with me.


This is such a great summer look! Almost makes me want a pair orans…Thank you for sharing


----------



## undecided45

missBV said:


> Sightings on 26 August (Part 2)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597718


I absolutely adore this toolbox!


----------



## ivy1026

Kelly 28 retourne and the sneakers


----------



## Perja

J'adoreHermes said:


> Those floors look quite familiar . Looks like a certain grocery store in Passy…


Now you know why I don’t post in the latest H purchase thread… too broke after getting a cheese platter and some bread


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

First time wildlife post! Sooooo many H wildlife sightings this weekend at Wynn and Encore Las Vegas. I saw one shiny noir croc K28, one Lindy, one Picotin, one Mini Kelly, numerous gold on gold B25s but the only image I managed to capture was this woman with her Kelly. I’m sure this will bother a lot as it did me but she definitely did not baby this bag and the way it is folded hurts my heart lol. And when she carried it around she didn’t use the handle or strap, she just shoved it in between her arm. To each their own (:


----------



## PrincessSoFear

This weekend sightings


----------



## jenayb

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> First time wildlife post! Sooooo many H wildlife sightings this weekend at Wynn and Encore Las Vegas. I saw one shiny noir croc K28, one Lindy, one Picotin, one Mini Kelly, numerous gold on gold B25s but the only image I managed to capture was this woman with her Kelly. I’m sure this will bother a lot as it did me but she definitely did not baby this bag and the way it is folded hurts my heart lol. And when she carried it around she didn’t use the handle or strap, she just shoved it in between her arm. To each their own (:
> 
> View attachment 5598763



I'm so jealous! I love sitting and playing slots in Vegas.


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

K20 at the uniform store 
I saw another 2 B30’s in the crowd too


----------



## tutung

PrincessSoFear said:


> This weekend sightings
> 
> View attachment 5599461
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599462
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599463
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599464
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599465
> 
> 
> View attachment 5599466


The blue kelly at the end is gorgeous!! Is it blu sapphire or blu nuit?


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 30 August


----------



## castiel

late night in Baden-Baden, a lady was carrying a Birkin 40cm


----------



## castiel

spotted another Birkin 35cm noir in Basel the other day


----------



## doloresmia

Evelyne always a good idea!


----------



## Senbei

doloresmia said:


> Evelyne always a good idea!
> 
> View attachment 5600491


PDX carpet!!


----------



## ChloeSF

tutung said:


> The blue kelly at the end is gorgeous!! Is it blu sapphire or blu nuit?


It kind of looks like Bleu Encre to me


----------



## carlinha

i love this thread so much


----------



## tutung

ChloeSF said:


> It kind of looks like Bleu Encre to me


Thanks!!


----------



## DR2014

carlinha said:


> i love this thread so much


Me toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## RueMonge

DR2014 said:


> Me toooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!


Me three! Love the outfits and sightseeing as much as the bags.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on the first day of September. Really love the Bolide


----------



## _Moravia_

What size is the Bolide here? I'm really liking it.


missBV said:


> Sightings on the first day of September. Really love the Bolide
> 
> View attachment 5601763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601767





missBV said:


> Sightings on the first day of September. Really love the Bolide
> 
> View attachment 5601763
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601764
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601765
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601766
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601767


----------



## bagnut1

_Moravia_ said:


> What size is the Bolide here? I'm really liking it.


Looks like a 27.


----------



## _Moravia_

bagnut1 said:


> Looks like a 27.


Thank you @bagnut1.


----------



## missBV

_Moravia_ said:


> What size is the Bolide here? I'm really liking it.


Hi hi it’s the Bolide 27. You can also take a look at Bolide 25.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

This thread   



Has anyone ever seen themselves as a sighting in this thread?


----------



## _Moravia_

missBV said:


> Hi hi it’s the Bolide 27. You can also take a look at Bolide 25.



Great - thanks @missBV.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

jenaywins said:


> I'm so jealous! I love sitting and playing slots in Vegas.


Me too that’s why I cannot even believe my fiancé and I actually moved here! This place will make you go broke quicker than Hermes


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 2 Sept


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 2 Sept: some exotics


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

London in the past week or so. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
]


----------



## DR2014

jimmyshoogirl said:


> This thread
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen themselves as a sighting in this thread?


Yes, once - it was in a picture of many bags at a reception/event at one of the H stores in NYC. I wasn't visible but my blue nuit bolide was in the shot. It was still kind of shocking to see!! 
Edited to say, I am in the shot, but you can only see a bit of my down jacket, lol.


----------



## _gelato_

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> London in the past week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602329
> View attachment 5602330
> View attachment 5602331
> View attachment 5602332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


I’d suggest blurring out the faces of your subjects, especially the children


----------



## periogirl28

jimmyshoogirl said:


> This thread
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen themselves as a sighting in this thread?


Yes. I am trying not to get another repeat shock.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

_gelato_ said:


> I’d suggest blurring out the faces of your subjects, especially the children


I actually meant to crop that photo then posted it. Doh


----------



## audreylita

jimmyshoogirl said:


> This thread
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen themselves as a sighting in this thread?


Yes, several years ago.  It was a still grabbed from a reality TV show I landed in, it was not planned.


----------



## 27leborse

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Yes, but nothing dramatic fortunately. Just paying the cashier at a shop
> 
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen themselves as a sighting in this thread?


----------



## Guanes

How elegant do these ladies look???


----------



## nymeria

End of summer in NY- everyone was getting one last wear out of their whites!
She looked so great, with everything matching, down to the dog. And the ribbon in her bag matched the shoes- if I didn't know better, I'd swear she stopped at the construction cones for some orange love


----------



## castiel

Was at La Grande Épicerie in 6th arrondissement Paris, spotted this old French lady carrying a vintage box Birkin 35cm


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 4 Sept 

Mini Kelly on a guy. Cute!


----------



## pink_carnation

Spotted on a London bus: Constance to go


----------



## Book Worm

nymeria said:


> She looked so great, with everything matching, down to the dog.


She looks great! That bag is fabulous but I love her trousers too!


----------



## _kiki119_

missBV said:


> Sightings on 4 Sept
> 
> Mini Kelly on a guy. Cute!
> 
> View attachment 5603588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603591
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603592


Looks like a KP to me! Looks great on him


----------



## deltalady

castiel said:


> Was at La Grande Épicerie in 6th arrondissement Paris, spotted this old French lady carrying a vintage box Birkin 35cm
> 
> View attachment 5603546



So chic!


----------



## tinkerbell68




----------



## nymeria

castiel said:


> Was at La Grande Épicerie in 6th arrondissement Paris, spotted this old French lady carrying a vintage box Birkin 35cm
> 
> View attachment 5603546


Perfection. 
Gotta say, though, she appears pretty young at heart here, and we all know that counts more than anything else


----------



## missBV

_kiki119_ said:


> Looks like a KP to me! Looks great on him


Oh yes! You are right!


----------



## CaviarChanel

Oh my, I am in this "old xxxxx lady" era now and _nymeria_ said it right - I still feel young at heart.  


nymeria said:


> Perfection.
> Gotta say, though, she appears pretty *young at heart *here, and we all know that counts more than anything else


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Sunday sightings.. some exotics


----------



## deltalady

PrincessSoFear said:


> Sunday sightings.. some exotics
> 
> View attachment 5604012
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604013
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604014
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604015
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604016
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604017



Seeing the white Omaha sandals makes me regret not getting them when they were available.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 5 Sept 

Saw some exotics today but the sweetest was a senior carrying the gold halzan.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 5 Sept (Part 2)

The Halzan is really sweet ❤️


----------



## BellaTrix420

PrincessSoFear said:


> Sunday sightings.. some exotics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5604013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All such chic ladies! Anyone know where to source these 2 outfits? The beige and navy matching sets.  They look so elegant yet comfy!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

@BellaTrix420 
I believe it's _Pleats Please Issey Miyake, _very popular here in my city


----------



## BellaTrix420

PrincessSoFear said:


> @BellaTrix420
> I believe it's _Pleats Please Issey Miyake, _very popular here in my city


Thank you! So elegant and chic, I can see why it’s popular!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

castiel said:


> Was at La Grande Épicerie in 6th arrondissement Paris, spotted this old French lady carrying a vintage box Birkin 35cm
> 
> View attachment 5603546


When I grow up I want to be like her!
I LOVE the insouciance of that battered box Birkin.
Its being used and worn in the manner for which it was designed..as a casual tote.


----------



## duna

castiel said:


> Was at La Grande Épicerie in 6th arrondissement Paris, spotted this old French lady carrying a vintage box Birkin 35cm
> 
> View attachment 5603546


I wish my Box bags looked like this one, it really takes ages for Box to wear!


----------



## 336

Lindy buying fruit


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 7 Sept 

Coincidence to see two Constance slim today, one in the morning and one in the evening.


----------



## beana

A classic etoupe Birkin and a unique SO Kelly!


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 8 Sept 

Like how trendy the senior is: her croc Birkin and shoes. K25 sellier is really pretty.


----------



## Perja

This was the weird semi-Lakis, which didn’t look too bad in a black+neutral colourway.


----------



## allanrvj

Perja said:


> View attachment 5606895
> View attachment 5606896
> 
> View attachment 5606897
> 
> This was the weird semi-Lakis, which didn’t look too bad in a black+neutral colourway.
> 
> View attachment 5606898
> View attachment 5606899


"semi-Lakis"


----------



## loh

Perja said:


> View attachment 5606895
> View attachment 5606896
> 
> View attachment 5606897
> 
> This was the weird semi-Lakis, which didn’t look too bad in a black+neutral colourway.
> 
> View attachment 5606898
> View attachment 5606899



Love the top the lady is wearing that is carrying the etoupe B on her shoulder.  I've carried my B35 this way too when it gets heavy.


----------



## missBV

Happy mid-autumn to those celebrating it

The Constance 24 looks like a good travel bag.


----------



## missBV

The strap makes the mini evelyn look so cute and useful.


----------



## allanrvj

missBV said:


> Happy mid-autumn to those celebrating it
> 
> The Constance 24 looks like a good travel bag.
> View attachment 5607581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607591


The multico 2002 bag is my favorite in this set


----------



## DR2014

allanrvj said:


> The multico 2002 bag is my favorite in this set


That one really grabbed my attention too!!


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

allanrvj said:


> The multico 2002 bag is my favorite in this set


same! It looks fun and youthful and a little bit 1960's/70's retro


----------



## DR2014

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> same! It looks fun and youthful and a little bit 1960's/70's retro


Yes, you nailed it! A 60’s/70’s vibe for sure!


----------



## showgratitude

missBV said:


> Happy mid-autumn to those celebrating it
> 
> The Constance 24 looks like a good travel bag.
> View attachment 5607581
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607582
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607583
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607584
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607588
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607589
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607590
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607591


Nice pics..as always.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Sightings 2 guys wearing Black Mini Kelly today!


----------



## Dreaming Big

A Soie Cool sighting!


----------



## Muffin_Top

Not totally sure about authenticity.


----------



## voguekelly711




----------



## elliesaurus




----------



## CFA_with_400ccsilicone

that hot pink exotic Constance = ultimate Barbie bag


----------



## iamyumi

classy


----------



## castiel

birkin 35cm étoupe in a cart, the lady just came out from La Grande Épicerie Paris


----------



## Perja

loh said:


> Love the top the lady is wearing that is carrying the etoupe B on her shoulder.  I've carried my B35 this way too when it gets heavy.


My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!












I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!


----------



## allanrvj

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692


so refreshing to see someone carrying a Victoria. we don't see a lot of those anymore
also well done on spotting a Mangeoire


----------



## loh

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692



You could never be a creep.    Thanks for the clarification.  I don't have a JPG but I still carry my B35 that way at times.   

Love your latest set of pics.  Especially love the bright green Kelly!  What a great, cheerful color.  And the box K of course is dreamy.  Love how casually it's being carried.

Keep on creeping!  We love it!


----------



## tinkerbell68

loh said:


> You could never be a creep.    Thanks for the clarification.  I don't have a JPG but I still carry my B35 that way at times.
> 
> Love your latest set of pics.  Especially love the bright green Kelly!  What a great, cheerful color.  And the box K of course is dreamy.  Love how casually it's being carried.
> 
> Keep on creeping!  We love it!


Yes I love the green K too...totally on my wishlist!


----------



## Book Worm

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692


That lady in the black off-shoulder dress...


----------



## Tonimichelle

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692


The Victoria looks so chic on her!


----------



## _Moravia_

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692



Great pics but the lady with the red sunglasses' whole look is killing it!


----------



## _gelato_




----------



## carrie8

@maxroxxherhandbags 
did you see the dog charm


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

carrie8 said:


> @maxroxxherhandbags
> did you see the dog charm


Ahhhhhh...
I love that charm so much   !
One day I'll probably cave in and break my 'no bag charms' aesthetic


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

tinkerbell68 said:


> Yes I love the green K too...totally on my wishlist!


but seeing it carried like that sets my teeth on edge!
I predict lots of bags with loose turn-locks turning up at spa and on the second hand market in a couple of years   
My eyes are drawn to the Victoria and that Mangeoire
@Perja I always look forward to your posts thank you


----------



## _gelato_

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692


Is the lady in pink carrying 2 Bs at once?


----------



## carrie8

_gelato_ said:


> Is the lady in pink carrying 2 Bs at once?


Well, it is cost per wear


----------



## showgratitude

_gelato_ said:


> Is the lady in pink carrying 2 Bs at once?


Seems like it.  When I went to Las Vegas this year, I saw a lady with a Constance and a Birkin..while her BF/hubby carried a Kelly!


----------



## Perja

_gelato_ said:


> Is the lady in pink carrying 2 Bs at once?


Yup, she was!


----------



## Perja

allanrvj said:


> so refreshing to see someone carrying a Victoria. we don't see a lot of those anymore
> also well done on spotting a Mangeoire


Easy to spot when you’re obsessive hahahaha



loh said:


> You could never be a creep.    Thanks for the clarification.  I don't have a JPG but I still carry my B35 that way at times.
> 
> Love your latest set of pics.  Especially love the bright green Kelly!  What a great, cheerful color.  And the box K of course is dreamy.  Love how casually it's being carried.
> 
> Keep on creeping!  We love it!


Thank you thank you! 



Book Worm said:


> That lady in the black off-shoulder dress...





_Moravia_ said:


> Great pics but the lady with the red sunglasses' whole look is killing it!



It’s Fashion Month, so she’s definitely dressed for it!



maxroxxherhandbags said:


> but seeing it carried like that sets my teeth on edge!
> I predict lots of bags with loose turn-locks turning up at spa and on the second hand market in a couple of years
> My eyes are drawn to the Victoria and that Mangeoire
> @Perja I always look forward to your posts thank you


Thank you, my dear!


----------



## missBV

Sightings last weekend


----------



## Muffin_Top

.


----------



## Muffin_Top

Perja said:


> My pic wasn’t great (I was trying not to be a complete creep, just my usual kind) but it was a JPG!
> 
> View attachment 5614682
> View attachment 5614683
> View attachment 5614684
> View attachment 5614685
> View attachment 5614686
> View attachment 5614687
> 
> View attachment 5614689
> 
> View attachment 5614688
> 
> I love how her Herbag and sneaks matched!
> 
> View attachment 5614690
> View attachment 5614691
> View attachment 5614692



How funny !
I crossed paths with the lady with the Victoria too, and found it stunning.
The color could be named "noir liquide"


----------



## DR2014

Muffin_Top said:


> How funny !
> I crossed paths with the lady with the Victoria too, and found it stunning.
> The color could be named "noir liquide"


Love that, "noir liquide"... its true!


----------



## Perja

Practically fell off the department store’s balcony to get this one and missed a big étoupe Lindy as I flailed for dear life.


----------



## missBV

Sightings on 23 sept

















View attachment 5616477


----------



## allanrvj

Perja said:


> View attachment 5616358
> View attachment 5616359
> View attachment 5616360
> 
> Practically fell off the department store’s balcony to get this one and missed a big étoupe Lindy as I flailed for dear life.


I miss Samaritaine!


----------



## Disgrace

Delicate and graceful.


----------



## masanmasan




----------



## masanmasan

bumped into another H on the way


----------



## Muffin_Top

missBV said:


> Sightings on 23 sept
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616480


Love the third bag... B35 AND Swift AND very light-colored...
I wish I would dare this...


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

All spotted today in London 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
 Edited to add..the last shot is a black Evie sorry I should have zoomed and cropped!


----------



## oohshinythings

Disgrace said:


> Delicate and graceful.
> 
> View attachment 5616549


That handle and clochette drop length look a bit too long...


----------



## heifer

oohshinythings said:


> That handle and clochette drop length look a bit too long...


And also the glazing on the edges should be in a different color


----------



## baileylab

A real wildlife sighting. Waiting outside my local H store. An SA must love her so much!  I love her too!!!


----------



## CaviarChanel

This is certainly an. O M G  moment !!   Great wildlife shot, baileylab


----------



## Book Worm

baileylab said:


> A real wildlife sighting. Waiting outside my local H store. An SA must love her so much!  I love her too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5618500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618501


How imaginative!


----------



## Tonimichelle

baileylab said:


> A real wildlife sighting. Waiting outside my local H store. An SA must love her so much!  I love her too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5618500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618501


Oh I love this!


----------



## CookyMonster

baileylab said:


> A real wildlife sighting. Waiting outside my local H store. An SA must love her so much!  I love her too!!!
> 
> View attachment 5618500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618501


Bless the sweet SA!


----------



## MlleBougainvillier

Usually when walking around I never have my phone in my hand so this was a very lucky coincident and even more so since it was in one of my favorite department stores. I saw this blue MK and followed the bag in order to take a nice picture and totally forgot the person I was with  I had to explain why we all of the sudden took a weird direction into a part of the store where I didn’t want to go in the first place But I believe it was worth it...


----------



## millivanilli

missBV said:


> Sightings on 23 sept
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616474
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616480


that grey Birkin- which grey is that? I am desperately seeking the name for it since I saw a comparable at an airport.


----------



## hphile

millivanilli said:


> that grey Birkin- which grey is that? I am desperately seeking the name for it since I saw a comparable at an airport.


Hard to say - maybe gris perle?


----------



## Muffin_Top

Love love love Lindys.


----------



## Stansy

Etain Evie with GHW


----------



## luzdetaiwan

A mini E spotted today. I rarely see H bags carried in my city so it was quite surprising!


----------



## Perja




----------



## Perja




----------



## tinkerbell68

Perja said:


> View attachment 5622804
> View attachment 5622805
> View attachment 5622806
> View attachment 5622807
> View attachment 5622808
> View attachment 5622809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622813


So many pretty bags...love the green B...bambou maybe? Thanks for always sharing such great eye candy!


----------



## _gelato_

Perja said:


> View attachment 5622804
> View attachment 5622805
> View attachment 5622806
> View attachment 5622807
> View attachment 5622808
> View attachment 5622809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622813


The lady carrying the green B gives me She-Hulk vibes…


----------



## Stansy

Perja said:


> View attachment 5622804
> View attachment 5622805
> View attachment 5622806
> View attachment 5622807
> View attachment 5622808
> View attachment 5622809
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622810
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622811
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622812
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622813


That croc Lindy


----------



## _Moravia_

A navy and grey bicoloured Picotin 18 peeking out in the bread department...


----------



## Buildingprofile

Perja said:


> View attachment 5622814
> 
> View attachment 5622815
> 
> View attachment 5622816
> 
> View attachment 5622817
> 
> View attachment 5622818
> 
> View attachment 5622819
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622820
> 
> 
> View attachment 5622821


Pictures on this thread, like the couple in the first picture, make me realize how woefully underdressed my city is. I live in a major tech hub in the US, and as the movie says, the people here “think, I don’t know, Club Monaco is couture.”


----------



## Hanash

Lovely to see all these bags being used  by people in their daily lives, especially the exotics - that’s what they are for and their robustness (and ability to be spa’d) is what we are paying for! I’m all for not storing bags to keep them pristine and actually being comfortable to use them.


----------



## sherrylynn

Buildingprofile said:


> Pictures on this thread, like the couple in the first picture, make me realize how woefully underdressed my city is. I live in a major tech hub in the US, and as the movie says, the people here “think, I don’t know, Club Monaco is couture.”


Same here. Only it's The North Face and Patagonia.


----------



## tinkerbell68

sherrylynn said:


> Same here. Only it's The North Face and Patagonia.


Exactly! And REI. A friend recently noted that she feels fine wandering the streets of our city but when she visits SF or Paris, she feels frumpy…I kept my mouth firmly closed


----------



## lilmermaid264

I was excited to see this bag in the wild on a lovely lady!


----------



## Perja




----------



## ivy1026

Inside the H store


----------



## ChloeSF

MlleBougainvillier said:


> Usually when walking around I never have my phone in my hand so this was a very lucky coincident and even more so since it was in one of my favorite department stores. I saw this blue MK and followed the bag in order to take a nice picture and totally forgot the person I was with  I had to explain why we all of the sudden took a weird direction into a part of the store where I didn’t want to go in the first place But I believe it was worth it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5619368


I also love her Daunt Books bag! I have the same one


----------



## QuelleFromage

ivy1026 said:


> Inside the H store
> 
> View attachment 5627612
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627613


Is this jacket Hermès? It's so cozy....


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

QuelleFromage said:


> Is this jacket Hermès? It's so cozy....


Same! I need deets on the jacket lol.


----------



## Caramelus

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> Same! I need deets on the jacket lol.





QuelleFromage said:


> Is this jacket Hermès? It's so cozy....


 If you mean the denim, it's the Magnolia Cozy Sherpa Denim jacket by Free People


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

Caramelus said:


> If you mean the denim, it's the Magnolia Cozy Sherpa Denim jacket by Free People


Thank you!! I had to take a screenshot just so I could stare at it longer lol! It’s so edgy I have to have it lol


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Just got back from a trip to Zürich and Munich.
Here're some wildlife sighting there   
Part I: Zürich


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Just got back from a trip to Zürich and Munich.
Here're some wildlife sighting there 
Part II: Munich


----------



## PrincessSoFear

and some sightings yesterday at my local mall


----------



## TankerToad

PrincessSoFear said:


> Just got back from a trip to Zürich and Munich.
> Here're some wildlife sighting there
> Part II: Munich
> 
> View attachment 5629921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629929


Just WOW!!


----------



## serene

We should call this inspiration thread


----------



## allanrvj

PrincessSoFear said:


> Just got back from a trip to Zürich and Munich.
> Here're some wildlife sighting there
> Part II: Munich
> 
> View attachment 5629921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629929


oooh that bolduc au carré scarf in the pink colorway


----------



## livethelake

This thread should be mandatory reading for those who obsess over teeny tiny scratches, minuscule variations in threads, marks on hardware only visible under 10x magnification, etc.  H bags are meant to be carried...not displayed as trophies!


----------



## Book Worm

PrincessSoFear said:


> Just got back from a trip to Zürich and Munich.
> Here're some wildlife sighting there
> Part II: Munich
> 
> View attachment 5629921
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629922
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629923
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629924
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629925
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629926
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629927
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629928
> 
> 
> View attachment 5629929


Love how well-dressed the folks are here.   
The lady in the white tweed coat and gold kelly gets my vote...


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Book Worm said:


> Love how well-dressed the folks are here.
> The lady in the white tweed coat and gold kelly gets my vote...


Same! Love her whole C+H look!


----------



## adiomaxo

Disgrace said:


> Delicate and graceful.
> 
> View attachment 5616549


I saw another lady at a tiny bakery in Madrid with a B like this. Bright orange and mushy. The way she carried it so casually, to buy a loaf of bread for the day, was so …different, and cool! It was a tiny shop n I was right next to her so no photo unfortunately


----------



## Hanash

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Same! Love her whole C+H look!


Just noticed the clic-h bangle and Hermes belt! A die hard fan for sure! Agree she looks fab


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Hanash said:


> Just noticed the clic-h bangle and Hermes belt! A die hard fan for sure! Agree she looks fab


Right! I noticed her Chanel necklace first lol


----------



## jen943

Constance to Go at O'Hare


----------



## 336

A double spot!


----------



## Addicted to bags

336 said:


> A double spot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634659


Is this South Coast Plaza?


----------



## 336

Addicted to bags said:


> Is this South Coast Plaza?


Nope, Chadstone in Australia


----------



## Addicted to bags

336 said:


> Nope, Chadstone in Australia


Wow I was waaay off


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

336 said:


> Nope, Chadstone in Australia


One of my favorite malls anywhere in the world - Almost as much fun as Iguatemi in São Paulo, both are excellent places for H wildlife sightings …


----------



## Perja

This weekend’s art fair is like shooting fish in an expensive barrel lined with contemporary art and the odd Picasso. 

Catch of the day… and it’s not even half of the sightings, which included a croc B, Jypsiere, a small purple Halzan and even a Pegasus peeking out from a woman’s shawl.







Pretty sure this is a Double Sens bag!




That poor Kelly stretching its arms and beseeching passerbys for help in telling its owner bags should not be left hanging!


----------



## Perja

And some more sightings this week.



Double points at the art fair!











Spot the cargo B and Garden Party


----------



## loh

Perja said:


> And some more sightings this week.
> 
> View attachment 5636712
> 
> Double points at the art fair!
> 
> View attachment 5636713
> View attachment 5636714
> View attachment 5636715
> View attachment 5636716
> View attachment 5636717
> View attachment 5636718
> View attachment 5636719
> View attachment 5636720
> View attachment 5636721
> 
> Spot the cargo B and Garden Party
> 
> View attachment 5636723



Sounds like a wonderful couple of days!  Love the pop of the 24/24.  And the dress on the woman with the red Constance... love, love, love.    I want it.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Most recent London sightings 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
Edited to add The lady with the Faubourg Birkin was INCREDIBLY cool! amazing hair amazing outfit and boots


----------



## layd3k

Todays sighting.. Bloor street (Yorkville) Toronto


----------



## Daydrmer

Perja said:


> And some more sightings this week.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5636720


Looks like this person is wearing this H Bomber Jacket as well.


----------



## fiantoduri

Spotted at a local boba shop


----------



## PrincessSoFear

a quick sightings this week.
Not much but interesting


----------



## TankerToad

Perja said:


> And some more sightings this week.
> 
> View attachment 5636712
> 
> Double points at the art fair!
> 
> View attachment 5636713
> View attachment 5636714
> View attachment 5636715
> View attachment 5636716
> View attachment 5636717
> View attachment 5636718
> View attachment 5636719
> View attachment 5636720
> View attachment 5636721
> 
> Spot the cargo B and Garden Party
> 
> View attachment 5636723


That Fray Fray:-0
First one I’ve ever seen in action !!!!


----------



## TankerToad

Daydrmer said:


> Looks like this person is wearing this H Bomber Jacket as well.
> 
> View attachment 5638046
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638047


Noticed that as well
Just too fabulous


----------



## TankerToad

PrincessSoFear said:


> a quick sightings this week.
> Not much but interesting
> 
> View attachment 5638999
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639000
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639002
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639003


The red drag bag with the silk H RTW outfit !!! Inspired !!


----------



## hopiko

Finally was quick enough!  Gorgeous Kelly in Blue Brume?


----------



## textilegirl

hopiko said:


> Finally was quick enough!  Gorgeous Kelly in Blue Brume?
> 
> View attachment 5640617


Yaaaayyyy, non-mini bags need love too


----------



## Stansy

Crappy pic of a gorgeous Farandole necklace and GP36 in étoupe at the airport


----------



## Aelfaerie




----------



## voguekelly711

Aelfaerie said:


> View attachment 5643423


This is my kind of friend!! H at TJ's!! Love. There should be a whole thread dedicated to just that LOL


----------



## lilmermaid264

Aelfaerie said:


> View attachment 5643423


I feel like this is SF or PA... haha


----------



## DreamingPink

Beautiful Kellys! Do you think the black one is 25 or 28?




Perja said:


> And some more sightings this week.
> 
> View attachment 5636712
> 
> Double points at the art fair!


----------



## ouicestmoi

DreamingPink said:


> Beautiful Kellys! Do you think the black one is 25 or 28?
> View attachment 5644267


Looks like a 28 to me..


----------



## _Moravia_

Evelyne action shot...


----------



## PoppyLadyBird

A birdie Birkin caged in a secondary bag while we were boarding a flight to Dallas.  I wanted to talk to this lady at the baggage claim to ask how she likes how her Ostrich B has held up, but she disappeared quickly.


----------



## ladysarah

Very busy and very rainy London day. Mini Kelly in a luminous pink - not sure which one.


----------



## rayshines

TriBeCa, NYC… caught on my way to work. Birkin 25 in craie. Tres chic!


----------



## chkpfbeliever

From my recent trip to Hong Kong. Saw a lot of GP 30, Picotin 18 and Lindy 26 but couldn’t capture them fast enough.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Paris+ Contemporary Art Fair (“Art Basel Paris”)


----------



## MonsieurMode

Double Sens in Soho


----------



## etoupebirkin

MonsieurMode said:


> Paris+ Contemporary Art Fair (“Art Basel Paris”)
> View attachment 5646884
> View attachment 5646886
> View attachment 5646887
> View attachment 5646888
> View attachment 5646889
> View attachment 5646890
> View attachment 5646891
> View attachment 5646892
> View attachment 5646893
> View attachment 5646894


If these shots are any indication, big bags are coming back!!!


----------



## MonsieurMode

etoupebirkin said:


> If these shots are any indication, big bags are coming back!!!


Fairs are business as much as pleasure, and most attendees are traveling. Bigger bags are fairly common because of these factors.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

So nice to see red bags, especially the lady in red.


----------



## Pessie

MonsieurMode said:


> Double Sens in Soho
> View attachment 5646896


Lovely to see a Victoria


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pessie said:


> Lovely to see a Victoria


that's the lady in red right?


----------



## Pessie

PrayersandPurses said:


> that's the lady in red right?


Yes


----------



## QuelleFromage

No photos, but today at Carrefour de l'Odéon I saw within five minutes a Kelly 28 Togo GHW; Kelly 25 Togo PHW; Birkin 35 Togo PHW - all in Noir; and a Steve in I think Étain on an incredibly chic woman - whoa this bag looked so usable and great on her!! The H is out in force in Paris.


----------



## cmadtmifyb0623

I don’t ever get the chance to take pictures because I rarely have my phone out but there’s something about Costco and Picotins here in Vegas. Always see 1-2 each time I go


----------



## BreezyE

cmadtmifyb0623 said:


> I don’t ever get the chance to take pictures because I rarely have my phone out but there’s something about Costco and Picotins here in Vegas. Always see 1-2 each time I go


My DH calls my Evelyne my "Costco bag"


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I do always see Evelyn’s at Costco! 

I am also one to never have my phone in hand, nor do I think to take pics if it is in my hand. I must do better lol


----------



## _Moravia_

Another Evelyne action shot...


----------



## voguekelly711

Halzan spotting! Also peeped a B25 in gold today too.


----------



## ladysarah

Birkin 25 at Ralph’s.


----------



## Meta

Recent sightings


----------



## Swedishstyle

ladysarah said:


> Very busy and very rainy London day. Mini Kelly in a luminous pink - not sure which one.
> 
> View attachment 5645481


Love her style! Any guesses on the pink colour?


----------



## AlienaHermes




----------



## periogirl28

In two days alone I have seen 4 Chocolate Box Kelly 32s, one Black Lakis, a Picotin 18 Chocolate, GT B25 Gold B25, Etoupe Jypisere etc in Paris, around FSH. I guess it's Autumn.


----------



## yoshikitty

while waiting in line…


----------



## PrincessSoFear

This weekend sightings


----------



## sbelle

Bon Marche Paris


----------



## LJNLori

I felt like such a spy, but this bag was gorgeous and she wore it so well.  Heathrow Airport, England


----------



## BellaTrix420

Finally, I was quick enough to snap a pic so that I can contribute here  
In Bloomingdale’s!


----------



## Perja

View attachment 5655665


----------



## Miss.E

Just…. Leaving this here


----------



## ladysarah

Swedishstyle said:


> Love her style! Any guesses on the pink colour?





	

		
			
		

		
	
Are you referring to this? The outfit is standard issue ‘promenade attire for new bond Street’ -it’s all about the bag. If I were to take a guess -it was rose azalea? but perhaps one of the more expert members @acrowcounted can chime in…
You can also check the reference section in this forum -it’s a bit hidden away but there is a whole subsection on colours.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Sightings today


----------



## L.Vuitton.Freak

Double Spotting at Melbourne CBD Collins St tram stop: a Gold Picotin 18 PHW and a Black on Black Herbag with GHW




It was really funny because I was carrying my B25 Craie GHW and they actually complemented on my B25 on the tram and then we started talking all things Hermes and then we realised we lived a street away from another and had an impromptu dinner together... They also showed me their hauls... they both managed to get a tricoloured Pegasus charm and one of them also managed to score a So Black Rodeo as well. This goes to show, Hermes really does bring random people together 

Also random fact, that Herbag only had two items in there and it was SO HEAVY (yes, we all tried on each others bags)


----------



## chkpfbeliever

L.Vuitton.Freak said:


> Double Spotting at Melbourne CBD Collins St tram stop: a Gold Picotin 18 PHW and a Black on Black Herbag with GHW
> 
> View attachment 5659254
> 
> 
> It was really funny because I was carrying my B25 Craie GHW and they actually complemented on my B25 on the tram and then we started talking all things Hermes and then we realised we lived a street away from another and had an impromptu dinner together... They also showed me their hauls... they both managed to get a tricoloured Pegasus charm and one of them also managed to score a So Black Rodeo as well. This goes to show, Hermes really does bring random people together
> 
> Also random fact, that Herbag only had two items in there and it was SO HEAVY (yes, we all tried on each others bags)


Yes, we H lovers are like a cult.  It is so interesting to share stories.


----------



## ladysarah




----------



## undecided45

ladysarah said:


> View attachment 5663467
> View attachment 5663469


I love the color of that Evelyne!


----------



## nymeria

Here are a few from the past month
2 Evies


----------



## nymeria

Some more from Vienna


----------



## nymeria

Some grabbed during travel-there's a two-fer from JFK here. A mother and daughter traveling together.


----------



## nymeria

Last but not least- 2 bags spotted at the H sale. Both women were lovely- I had complimented the bag when I saw it ( and confirmed that yes, it IS raison) and she could not have been nicer.


----------



## Addicted to bags

undecided45 said:


> I love the color of that Evelyne!


Do you think it is Magnolia or Rose Pourpre?


----------



## haute okole

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you think it is Magnolia or Rose Pourpre?


Looks like my Anemone.


----------



## undecided45

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you think it is Magnolia or Rose Pourpre?


I think it’s magnolia!


----------



## luckylove

Addicted to bags said:


> Do you think it is Magnolia or Rose Pourpre?


To me, it looks like it could be an older color like Tosca or rose something... possibly anemone? It looks a bit too muted to be Magnolia or RP IMHO. Pretty color for sure, though!


----------



## nicole0612

luckylove said:


> To me, it looks like it could be an older color like Tosca or rose something... possibly anemone? It looks a bit too muted to be Magnolia or RP IMHO. Pretty color for sure, though!


I would guess Tosca also!


----------



## WestieHermes

Two absolutely lovely bags at the bonne marche paris  very chic ladies wearing them


----------



## WolkenImHimmel




----------



## cheshirekitten

I hope this is okay, but I want to give a quick shout out to the wonderful woman with the Etain K25 that I met today at the Celine boutique in Dallas! I wasn't completely sure of what style to get for my first Hermes bag, especially being only 4' 10'' and curvy on the bottom. The woman that I met today was short like me, was wonderfully kind with answering all my questions, and (after asking politely) let me try on her K25 with the strap to see how it looked and how it would rest against me. Thank you so much, lovely lady!


----------



## tinkerbell68

cheshirekitten said:


> I hope this is okay, but I want to give a quick shout out to the wonderful woman with the Etain K25 that I met today at the Celine boutique in Dallas! I wasn't completely sure of what style to get for my first Hermes bag, especially being only 4' 10'' and curvy on the bottom. The woman that I met today was short like me, was wonderfully kind with answering all my questions, and (after asking politely) let me try on her K25 with the strap to see how it looked and how it would rest against me. Thank you so much, lovely lady!


LOVE this story and the community that H engenders! Good luck in finding your perfect first Hermès bag!


----------



## Tyler_JP

I screenshot this from Instagram - an elegant Milanese lady with her Bolide!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Tyler_JP said:


> I screenshot this from Instagram - an elegant Milanese lady with her Bolide!
> 
> View attachment 5668958
> 
> View attachment 5668959


Love this photo  Thanks for sharing Bella signora! The coat and the matching leather gloves. So chic!


----------



## nymeria

A friend and I were out yesterday, and after I took this sneak WL shot, I couldn't resist complimenting the woman on her bag and asking size/color etc. She immediately hands it to me, saying " You must try this!" We then had a great time, discussing 32s ( hers) 28s ( my friend) and mine (25s). Her husband chimes in with photos of another bag he had bought her, lamenting that she prefers the one she was carrying today ( "What can I do to get her to use this one?" an absolutely gorgeous B35 in gator). All in all, we had a lovely time, everyone trying everyone else's bags. So you never know!!
Here is her beloved Rouge Casaque in Epsom


----------



## WolkenImHimmel

No bags, so delete if not allowed, but thought I’d share the cutest fluffy angels at H on Madison Ave this weekend


----------



## Perja




----------



## PrincessSoFear

a wow weekend sightings


----------



## PrincessSoFear

a birkin in an orange bag   could this be The _Faubourg Birkin_ ?


----------



## belgravia

WolkenImHimmel said:


> View attachment 5669406
> 
> No bags, so delete if not allowed, but thought I’d share the cutest fluffy angels at H on Madison Ave this weekend


This is adorable! If I brought my lab to Hermes she would be rampaging thru the store sniffing out those holiday gingerbread cookies.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

PrincessSoFear said:


> View attachment 5669602
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669603
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669604
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669605
> 
> 
> a birkin in an orange bag   could this be The _Faubourg Birkin_ ?
> 
> View attachment 5669607


I thought the lady with the 24/24 was taking a pic of you taking a pic of her. I soon realized there was no phone in her hands.


----------



## carlinha

WolkenImHimmel said:


> View attachment 5669406
> 
> No bags, so delete if not allowed, but thought I’d share the cutest fluffy angels at H on Madison Ave this weekend


Seeing dogs at the store always brighten my day!  I bring mine all the time!


----------



## BB8

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I thought the lady with the 24/24 was taking a pic of you taking a pic of her. I soon realized there was no phone in her hands.


Same.


----------



## cheshirekitten

carlinha said:


> Seeing dogs at the store always brighten my day!  I bring mine all the time!


I'd bring mine, but he is a Cavalier. He would shed over EVERYTHING and the poor SA's would never be able to get his hair out of anything.


----------



## ivy1026

Sellier kelly


----------



## GUCCIhoochie

So many bag sightings but not quick enough to snap - except this one while waiting at the crosswalk


----------



## TankerToad

At the SkyClub- early morning - a rare sighting


----------



## Crapples

Quick sighting at HNL. Will she get lucky in Hawaii? Will I?


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

I admire you all that are able to get pics! I’m terrible at these wildlife pics but I managed to get some. The blurry jypsiere pic is typical me being bad at pics lol


----------



## Crapples

jimmyshoogirl said:


> I admire you all that are able to get pics! I’m terrible at these wildlife pics but I managed to get some. The blurry jypsiere pic is typical me being bad at pics lol
> 
> View attachment 5675217
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675218
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675219
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675220
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675221


Hey don’t beat yourself up. These are great!!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Crapples said:


> Hey don’t beat yourself up. These are great!!


Hehe thanks!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

@Crapples also good luck to both of you ladies!!


----------



## diane278

The very first sightings I was able to capture. Both evelynes.  Both in Bloomingdale’s (Stanford Center).


----------



## nymeria

Poor action shots, but this was a lovely Gris Pearle ( I think) in ostrich, complete with buddy charm.
It was COLD in London!!


----------



## rayshines

Himalaya(?) birkin spotted at Worth Avenue, Palm Beach.


----------



## Crapples

rayshines said:


> Himalaya(?) birkin spotted at Worth Avenue, Palm Beach.


The sniper shot! Love this!!!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

Holidays sightings
Love the lady with red lindy and red-green dress


----------



## loh

PrincessSoFear said:


> Holidays sightings
> Love the lady with red lindy and red-green dress
> 
> View attachment 5677475
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677476
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677477
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677478
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677479
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677480
> 
> 
> View attachment 5677481



These are great!  I love the design on the dress of the lady with the black Pico.  And the blue B is so pretty.  Love her jacket too.


----------



## 336

A Kelly lining up at Lululemon with me - shoes too


----------



## Crapples

336 said:


> A Kelly lining up at Lululemon with me - shoes too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5678799


Sneakers too!


----------



## Muffin_Top




----------



## luzdetaiwan

While I was queuing, I saw this beautiful Kelly 25! This beautiful lady matched all the colors so well. She even matched the color of the mini chanel bag she wore with her mask!


----------



## V0N1B2

Who: Tall woman with longish brown hair
What: Evelyn GM (?) in what looked like it could have been Etoupe or maybe Etain?
Where: Fresh Street Market. Whistler, BC
When: Thursday, December 29 around 2-2:30pm
I was at the checkout and did not take a photo, sorry.
If you’re a member here, I hope you’re enjoying town - sorry the weather has been so up and down.


----------



## luzdetaiwan

I can’t believe I caught a Hermes bag also this week!   In the past, I really seldom saw people carrying h bags in my hometown.


Happy 2023, dear tPFers.


----------

